# Sticky  What's in your cup this morning?



## vintagecigarman

Lovely bright sunny day up here in the North-East, and I'm starting off with an espresso from Hasbean's 2010 Premium Blend.

I roasted these on Thursday, going a little bit darker than I normally would, and it seems to have suited the blend well. A subtle sweetness to the aftertaste.

What's everyone else drinking?


----------



## sandykt

Silly question, where I'm concerned!!!


----------



## Glenn

Today's coffee in no particular order will be:

Origin - Nicaraguan Finca Los Altos

Extract Coffee Roasters Bristol - Guatemalan Feceocagua

Dormans Coffee (Kenya) - WBC Blend and single origin components

Londinium Espresso - ? a surprise is on its way

Plus there will be some HasBean as well

Andrew (agduncan) is joining me for an afternoon playing with Espresso extractions on Gaggia Classics and the mypressi TWIST

Should be fun


----------



## RisingPower

Hasbeans brazil fazenda santa alina for me.


----------



## vintagecigarman

sandykt said:


> Silly question, where I'm concerned!!!


...one day....one day! You'll be unfaithful to Costa one day. ;>)))


----------



## ChiarasDad

1. MacBeans Espresso Gold - a blend of red and yellow from Daterra in Brazil. (This is pretty much my 'house espresso.') Makes a sweet and mild-tasting shot, lends itself very well to a lovely syrupy ristretto, and is easy to work with.

2. James' Bold Red Espresso - blend details on the linked page. Has a more distinctive and earthy character than the above shot, somewhat less to my taste, but probably punches through milk a bit better. (I drink espresso but my wife likes an occasional latte, and this is what I'm using for those right now. Had a straight shot of it this morning myself, just for variety.)

3. In my wife's presspot: Arla Foods Blend 446 Beans. Mystery beans given out by Cravendale's parent company at the SCAE event. Perfectly nice, whatever they are (a dark roast of some description), so we're using them until she gets tired of them or they go off or they're gone.


----------



## LeeWardle

Well, Nicola & I went to London yesterday. Had a tour of the the ICR lab's in SOuth Kensington. Unfortunatly we had to be there for 8am so that meant leaving Devon at 4AM........Went on the eye later and had a general wander around london. As the in-laws were there we couldn't do the coffee tour.

So in answer to the posed question:

Lots of Red-Bull

A truly god Awful drip from Eat. in windsor

More red-bull

Sad really, Back home at 9PM -

Loverly cup of tea!

Lee


----------



## ChiarasDad

Sorry about your dismal coffee in Windsor. I wish I knew where to send you for a good one.

Besides the obligatory usual suspects we have a recently-opened Esquires Coffee, but I haven't yet been.


----------



## DonRJ

Garraways Nicaraguan beans for me and the whole family who decended on the house for lattes and biccies this morning. Father in law quite taken with the Silvia and he went throught he whole process with me, when I had the plasticky Gaggia baby he never bothered, so there is something in the allure of steel and steam wands, Hmmmm wonder what he would have thought of an Izzo, Giotto or similar, maybe when I retire perhaps, perhaps, perhaps.

Don


----------



## BanishInstant

I have just started a bag of Starbucks House Blend. I don't think I have got the grind just right yet, but fairly close.

DonRJ - It's always nice when somebody else takes an interest. My family have only seen picture of my new machine, and they look at Mrs Banish straightaway for comment - it does dominate the kitchen a bit


----------



## ChiarasDad

My espresso - James' Bold Red

My wife's latte - James' Bold Red & Cravendale

My wife's presspot - MacBeans Ecuador Podocarpus

That just about finishes up the Bold Red. Tomorrow a Guatemalan SO.


----------



## Glenn

My wife is enjoying Origin's Finca Los Altos (courtesy of leewardle), in her presspot

I am enjoying Rogue Espresso from Union Roasted today. This is being enjoyed in a mypressi TWIST.


----------



## ChiarasDad

espresso: James' Finca las Nubes, a single-origin from Guatemala.

It is chocolately and sweet and tasty, things I generally love, but has (for my personal tastes) a rather thin mouthfeel which, for me, detracts a little too much from the honestly pretty delicious flavour. I usually avoid single origin espresso as I nearly always find some kind of balance issue that is not to my liking, and whilst this one is so very very promising, unhappily it did not prove an exception to that rule.

Not sure what will be next. I am reluctant to order anything new since it will arrive with only a week to go before we leave on holiday for a couple of weeks. Perhaps it is time for me to break down and give some SandyBeans a try.









In my glass at lunchtime: a very nice Primitivo from the Italian food festival that showed up in Windsor today. Expect no further posts from me today, at least not coherent ones.


----------



## ChiarasDad

espresso: 2:1 blend of yesterday's Finca las Nubes and some leftover MacBeans Espresso Gold. Not awesome, but good enough to hold me a few days.

ibrik: Mambocino Ottoman Turkish and vanilla sugar. No link to Mambocino because today Google's reporting their site appears compromised with malware installers.


----------



## vintagecigarman

After weeks of being sold out, my favourite for espresso, Cuban Serrano Superior has just returned to Hasbean.

Roasted on Wednesday, and tried for first time this morning, and it's even better than I remembered.


----------



## Glenn

In my cup (so far) today;

Tegu AA - brewed as a woodneck @ Penny University

followed by a siphon of Yirgacheffe.

Tegu AA

A singing fruitbowl.

Jasmine, red apple, cherry and something I cannot put my finger on - but oh so tasty

Yirgacheffe

Blueberries with a hint of chocolate

More coffee to come this afternoon, with another etraction method under review


----------



## HLA91

Whitards-Coffee of the Month - Chiapas Organic Fairtrade Mexican Coffee

Freshly ground yesterday, ok probably not freshly roasted but so far the "freshest" coffee I have had.


----------



## Glenn

I am down to my last 15g of coffee (until the postie arrives) - Costa Rica San Jeronimo Bourbon micromill from Union

Will enjoy this as a pourover (Hario V60)


----------



## Betina Cairns

So many choices!

Could anybody recommend a fantastic bean for Latte made on a Silvia? I'm new to all this and want to experiment with some coffee you don't just get of the shelf in the supermarket.

Only thing is i don't have a grinder yet... used all my money on the Silvia.

Any interesting blends would be great!

Many thanks

xx


----------



## DavidS

Where abouts are you? Have a look at local independent cafes, the better ones should offer their blends pre-ground.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Cuba Serrano Superior came to my regular roaster (MacBeans) shortly after I read vintagecigarman's post, so I added a bag of that to my order. Had it as espresso this morning and used it in the presspot for my wife.

As brewed coffee it's extremely nice. As espresso I still have some tweaking to do before I settle on an opinion (also it's very gassy at this point, having been roasted only yesterday).


----------



## JCSweden

da Matteo Chelba (pulped natural Yirgacheffe) in Aeropress. Very full bodied, fruity and really sweet.

Does anyone else experience Aeropress as giving much more sweetness than French Press or Eva Solo? It's been a while since I used the Aeropress and was pleasantly startled at the dramatically increased clarity and almost mindblowing sweetness that came through. Perhaps a quality of the coffee or my brewing technique of course...

Or could it be that the increased number of fines in the French press coffee not only changes the mouthfeel but adds a 'dryness' that counters sweetness?

Jon (who is missing having colleagues at work with whom to discuss such nerdy things!)


----------



## vintagecigarman

I take an Aeropress to work with me to ensure a good coffee. Used to use a French press i work, but the Aeropress makes by far the better coffee imho, and I'd hate to be without it. It's also part of my luggage whenever I stay in a hotel.


----------



## Glenn

Tonight, I am enjoying an amazingly citrusy coffee, with red apple tartness, hints of apricot and black cherry.

Sublime as a pourover

Keep an eye out for it on the Union Roasted website - it should be hitting the webshop soon


----------



## ChiarasDad

espresso: MacBeans Cuba Serrano Superior, dialed to a really tight ristretto. Delightful. Just deep richness. Does not have my customary chocolatey thing going on, but that is perfectly all right. It's delicious.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Glad to hear that someone else likes the Serrano! One of my absolute all-time favourites. It's quite forgiving in a home roast, and has helped me refine my roasting technique with very little wastage, as everything that I've roasted from start of first crack to 10 seconds into second has been totally drinkable.


----------



## ChiarasDad

I'm looking forward to experimenting with many more bags of it. It's really, really good.


----------



## HLA91

Kenya Peaberry Medium Roast from whittards. I found it "refreshing" & extremely citrussy (is that how you spell it?)


----------



## Glenn

Square Mile Summer Espresso (at Ginger & White)

Union Kenya Karimikui mill AA (as a Hario V60)

Has Bean Espresso Blend (as espresso)

Has Bean Espresso Blend (as a mypressi TWIST)


----------



## BanishInstant

Has Bean Malawi Viphya Geisha. A super ristretto - still dialing in for espresso.


----------



## ajc-79

Just de-lurking.. at the moment i'm on MAX Coffee's 'Morning Coffee Blend' which somebody kindly sent me from New Zealand. It makes a serious espresso shot. Dark as the night and with a kick like a horse. Awesome.


----------



## Glenn

I haven't had Max in a while now. Last time was the trip to NZ where we got married (I am from NZ originally)

Kerikeri has a few decent cafes and some great vineyards nearby too. Oh and the fishing is amazing... I digress


----------



## timdickinson

I'm drinking some Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira at the moment which is beautiful (or was yesterday before my espresso machine broke - grrrr).


----------



## Glenn

Today I am enjoying Panama Esmeralda Naranjo, a Geisha varietal, which was Lot 6 from the Esmeralda Special Auction (details here)

This auction lot was purchased by HasBean and it can be found on their website here

Tastewise there is a hint of lemongrass, rounded off with blackberries and a touch of mint, this is a coffee to savour.

Steve scored it very highly and I can see why, it is bursting with flavour. With grapefruit and apricots on the nose there is a very tropical feel to this coffee.

I enjoyed this as an espresso, with a silky sweet taste in milk (as a flat white) and found it also worked well in the Aeropress too


----------



## vintagecigarman

Gosh, that's a lottery winners' coffee there, Glenn. Thought I'd give it a try - then saw the price! On the other hand, maybe I'm overdue a special treat....


----------



## ChiarasDad

Just back from holiday. Today's cup: Blue Bottle Coffee's 17 ft Ceiling.

It's good. Far from being as delicious as it was at my favourite café of the trip (separate post to come, but I'll note here: LM, Robur, bottomless PFs, and baristas that know how to use all of that to advantage), but good enough considering it's my first attempt with this blend.

The PID kit arrived in my absence and I'll be PID-ing the machine today, then trying some more shots. With 8 time zones' worth of jet lag to combat, it's probably a good day for it.


----------



## Osh

Welcome back.

Love to hear how the PID will work out for you. Have you done any testing of temperature of the Classic during normal, non-PID use?


----------



## HLA91

Has Beans Four Bean Blend


----------



## ChiarasDad

Thanks. I'm afraid I don't have any useful insight on the temperature range of a stock Classic. I honestly didn't pay attention until after my thermostat was in a pretty advanced state of failure and clearly needing to be replaced. Up to that point I hadn't planned on adding a PID, but once it became clear that I was going to be buying parts and opening the machine up in any case, I thought I might as well upgrade.

The PID is now installed (took a little over an hour and a half) and seems to be working well, but I don't have a lot to say about its effect yet since I am working with a coffee I haven't tried before and don't really have a before-and-after point of reference. Sometime next week I'll probably be back on one of my usual coffees and then I should have a better idea how much value the PID is giving.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Blue Bottle 17 ft Ceiling. 20g (in my new bottomless PF), PID @ 229F, 45 second ristretto and WOW. Marvelous goodness.


----------



## ChiarasDad

to Osh -- it's still very early days of course but I think this was probably the technically best shot I've ever pulled, with results (texture, look, mouthfeel, overall impression) closer to artisan café quality than I have ever come before. I believe I like the PID.

(Would have added this to the above post but Edit Post seems to be broken for me, though I though it was fixed for others. Anyway, sorry for the double-post.)


----------



## Osh

Thats great news. Hopefully worth the money! What temp do you set it at?

Will be doing some extensive testing on Sunday with the temperature but I have a suspicious feeling that it's gonna need a new thermostat.

PS Edit only works on Go Advanced.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Thanks for the tip on edit.

For this coffee I have the brewer temp set to 228F right now. (Was 229 this morning and 227 yesterday, so I'm splitting the difference.) That is based on the PID maker's graphs of set temp vs. measured grouphead brew temp on the Gaggia Classic and on the roaster's notes that they like to brew this blend at around 204F. For next week's coffee blend I'll most likely drop it a bit, but I'm still getting to know this thing so I'm far from certain.


----------



## RolandG

Coffee of the moment is Finca Vista Hermosa roasted by The Coffee Collective. Brewing in a range of methods, but Chemex is my favourite - like a coffee version of fruit cake, and clean. Very nice


----------



## Glenn

Sounds interesting Roland. Great to see the parcel arrived. Enjoy! (and welcome to Coffee Forums UK)


----------



## ChiarasDad

Welcome, Roland. I used to buy Finca Vista Hermosa roasted by Barefoot when I was back in the USA. Awfully good stuff, and I'm glad to see it's available here in the UK (I hadn't previously realised that.)

(On a sadder note, I remember FVM from those days especially well because of a tragedy that befell them in early 2008. Barefoot was one of many roasters that donated profits and solicited donations on their behalf. It's a terrible story and I won't say more except that you can do a web search for Finca Vista Hermosa bandits if you wish to.)


----------



## RolandG

ChiarasDad said:


> Welcome, Roland. I used to buy Finca Vista Hermosa roasted by Barefoot when I was back in the USA. Awfully good stuff, and I'm glad to see it's available here in the UK (I hadn't previously realised that.)
> 
> (On a sadder note, I remember FVM from those days especially well because of a tragedy that befell them in early 2008. Barefoot was one of many roasters that donated profits and solicited donations on their behalf. It's a terrible story and I won't say more except that you can do a web search for Finca Vista Hermosa bandits if you wish to.)


I first tried Vista Hermosa from Hasbean (although they're not stocking at the moment) and it was the first coffee I ever raved about. The supply I'm drinking at the moment is from The Coffee Collective in Denmark, although I'd happily recommend trying the international shipping. I ordered at the weekend, they roast on tuesday and I got it on the friday morning. However their website is mostly in Danish only - so a web browser with an auto-translate option is useful...

I appreciate the extra info as well - I wasn't aware of the tragedy.


----------



## DavidBondy

My brother's brother-in-law (stay with me here) works for the UN in Sudan. He passed me a kilo of green Sudanese beans. I roasted 500g of them yesterday so that's this morning's cup.

I am glad they were free as I am not overwhelmed by them. Quite bitter but no real depth of flavour. I must add that they took a long time to roast so they may well not have been as dry as they could have been.

Not a patch on my usual Sumatran espresso blend but worth a try.

David


----------



## ChiarasDad

Cuba Serrano Superior from MacBeans, Aeropress (Wendelboe "basic filter-like" method). Decently good, but somewhere along the line I have lost some of the promise I tasted earlier in these wonderful beans. I'm still not really good at Aeropress, I think. Time for me to start measuring my temperatures, for one thing. I'm sure I'll get it eventually.


----------



## vintagecigarman

It may be the way I roast them - but I find the Cuban Serrano much better at espresso than by any other method. This year's arrival is also somewhat different from the last one.


----------



## ChiarasDad

It's true, I've gotten very good espresso from it. I just keep feeling that it smells like something that should brew up into a wonderful cup as well -- though I haven't managed to do it yet.


----------



## HLA91

Kenya Mtaro AA from HasBean, mouthwateringly citrussy and refreshing


----------



## RolandG

Also a Kenyan - Kenya AA Nyeri, from The Coffee Collective again. Staggeringly fruity - apricot or nectarine or simialr, maybe a little bit of strawberry. Really can't decide if it just isn't too overwhelmingly fruity for me. Enjoying it more brewed slightly weaker than I would normally got for.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Yesterday and today it's Hayes Valley Espresso, a pretty complicated blend from Blue Bottle in the USA.

I'm brewing at the recommended temperature and dosage (21g, yikes) but am not getting the promised depth from this coffee. Actually it tastes a little thin. With luck I will complete the OPV mod on my machine before the bag runs out, and we'll see if that helps.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Update: with pressure adjusted the Hayes Valley is utterly changed, and delicious. Thanks to Osh for the OPV tips.


----------



## Glenn

Alt Wiener Gold (Old Vienna Gold) from Alt Wien is in the cup today. Still trying to determine what makes up this blend.

Quite darkly roasted ( I watched this being roasted on Tuesday). Still needs a day or 2 more to settle though.


----------



## Glenn

Third macchiato of the day for me - Fany loves Bibi from Lazy Jose - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2456-Review-Lazy-Jose-Fany-loves-Bibi


----------



## RolandG

Today I'm on the last of my Coffee Collective coffees - Daterra Sweet Collection. Brewed in Aeropress (non-inverted, semi-filter style). Quite nutty and also a more roasty than the bean colour would lead you to expect - would love to try this as an espresso.


----------



## ChiarasDad

This morning: same Hayes Valley blend as in my previous post, but a new cup that I wanted to share. ChiarasMom just got back from a business trip to Barcelona, bearing this Gaudí-themed item:










(No, the heat retention's not the same as my other cups. Don't care. Enjoying it anyway.







)


----------



## HLA91

Has Bean Dot Com Blend in my french press, bright & creamy.


----------



## JCSweden

ChiarasDad said:


> This morning: same Hayes Valley blend as in my previous post, but a new cup that I wanted to share. ChiarasMom just got back from a business trip to Barcelona, bearing this Gaudí-themed item:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No, the heat retention's not the same as my other cups. Don't care. Enjoying it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's got to be one of the funkiest cups I've ever seen having an espresso pulled into it - brilliant!


----------



## Swifty

Quality got a 60s vibe to that


----------



## RolandG

At the moment I'm on Hasbean Jailbreak - forgiving is not the word - and Wara Wara III from Bailie's Coffee - very very clean, with a nice lime kick at the end, very much a brewed coffee and lovely in the chemex.


----------



## Glenn

If you haven't yet seen the video then its a must see

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Jailbreak-Espresso-Blend.html


----------



## mike 100

Just tried Daterra Sunrise from the Coffee Bean Shop.. makes a really nice sepresso, also have some of their Yirgacheffe which is always good


----------



## ibz

This morning I tried some Has Bean Toba Sulawesi Espresso Blend. It's great, just what I was looking for. Earthy and rich.


----------



## Turbo

hasbean jailbreak blend for me this morning. may be a little too smooth for me? nice though. same as the premium blend was? not sure......


----------



## RolandG

This morning was the last of my finca vista hermosa through the aeropress, and the first of my La Ilusion (HasBean) through the chemex - really really sweet and tasty - think this'll be a favourite of mine.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Thanks for the nice comments on the cup photo!

This morning it's 17 ft ceiling, a 20ml, 70-second shot from a 20g dose. At first I thought, "whoa, really overtightened the grind there, this is going to be awful" but actually it's the best shot of this coffee I've ever pulled, thick and delicious, and henceforth this will be my standard technique for this blend.


----------



## Osh

You must have one heck of a pump to pull a shot like that. I can imagine it trickled out in thick globs.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Same old pump as always, adjusted down to 9-ish bar per your assistance. I used a bottomless PF, so it sort of oozed out of each little basket hole and clung for a while before there was enough to merge and form a single stalactite. Then, yes, thick globby drops.


----------



## lookseehear

I picked up 250g of Monmouth's espresso blend the other day:

We currently use Fazenda Santa Helena (Brasil) as the base of the espresso, adding Alto del Obispo y Sevilla (Colombia) for high notes and complexity and Finca Las Nubes (Guatemala) for cocoa notes

I've been using it in my new Bodum Santos vac pot last couple of days though. Not used one before so got it quite wrong yesterday, tasted pretty weak, but this morning I had a few fruity flavours coming through. My palate isn't very 'developed' though.


----------



## JasonCoffee

I have some Komodo Blue Dragon from Rocketfuel Coffee. c(_) - cheers!


----------



## RolandG

This morning's breakfast was an ibrik of HasBean La Illusion (clean, fruit salad sweets), a mug of HasBean La Illusion Cascara (delicate, floral) and a mug of Lemsip (medicinal, fake lemony)


----------



## Glenn

This afternoon I am drinking Alt Wiener Gold - from Alt Wien Roasters in Vienna

3 weeks past roast date but still kicking off. Very dark roasted and oozing oils too. I'm using the rest of the bag for my latte art practice as I have much better coffee arriving on Monday

Next up this afternoon (to drink) is one of this years favourites - Kenya Karimikui - this time from James Gourmet. Will be brewing with Hario V60 then a Woodneck


----------



## LeeWardle

I have some really special coffees from Union Hand Roasted at the moment. The Ethiopoa Yirgacheffe washed Harforsa. (microlot from Harforsa co-op), san Jeronimo bourbon - Costa Rica microlot, and just had a lovely cup of Panama, Duncan organic.

Lee


----------



## Glenn

That Panama Duncan is a great coffee. I tried it at Union's Barista Jam shortly after WBC during a cupping session. It was the standout of the table. Their Kenya Karimikui was the standout on the other table. Both highly recommended. I hope next years crop is equally delicious


----------



## ChiarasDad

So you're recommending the La Illusion and the Cascara, but not the Lemsip?

For me today it's Cuban Serrano Superior from MacBeans. It seems to like being pulled a bit cool - 218F on the PID which my table says translates to about 197F at the brewhead on this machine. I misjudged the grind and pulled a semi-gusher, but it's still *so* good.

Chased with a thimbleful of Covonia Original Bronchial Balsam*, so Roland, I'm more or less right with you there.

*Back in America the product with the same active ingredient is sold under the drab name Triaminic Cough. Here it's "Bronchial Balsam." I love this country.


----------



## LeeWardle

Glenn said:


> That Panama Duncan is a great coffee. I tried it at Union's Barista Jam shortly after WBC during a cupping session. It was the standout of the table. Their Kenya Karimikui was the standout on the other table. Both highly recommended. I hope next years crop is equally delicious


It is delicious! I'm on that this morning, followed by some Union Kenya Kianyangi AA, From the Murue Farmers' Co-op, Manyatta, Embu district.

All in the french press at the moment. I haven't tried any as an espresso yet and aside from the Moka pot I have no other brewing methods at the moment. I'm tempted to fashion a Drip brewer!


----------



## lookseehear

Having received some Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Red Bourbon from HasBean yesterday I brewed some up in my vac pot. Really nice cup. So nice in fact that I brought the rest into work in a vacuum flask!


----------



## mike 100

This morning I tried formula 6 from James Gourmet, very nice fruity flavour, will be interesting to see if the taste changes, as I have read that some people find it looses flavour quickly.


----------



## LeeWardle

I love this thread! It's what this forum is all about! It's great to see the variety!

Lee


----------



## JasonCoffee

I am drinking some coffee I reviewed yesterday: Rocketfuel Brazil Yellow Bourbon. cheers! c(_)


----------



## catsasscoffee

I'm drinking some Kopi Luwak!


----------



## HLA91

Has Bean - Costa Rica Finca de Licho 2010-2011

Bright and sweet, will probably buy more


----------



## Glenn

Londinium Espresso - 100% Costa Rican - roasted for capp/milk drinks

Lovely spice (nutmeg?) flavour with a satisfying lingering finish.

Enjoyed as an espresso. Rather nice in milk too but as an espresso it did the trick


----------



## RolandG

HasBean Kicker espresso blend through the Bialetti Mini Express - fizzy, fresh orange-ade. Love it.


----------



## Omaristalis

Espresso at home:

SQM Summer Espresso and Hasbean Kicker. This week I will mostly be drinking bright espresso!

At work in the Chemex:

Some of last weeks hasbean inmymug El Bosque. Really really lovely. The milk chocolate really lingers and lingers.

Also, I roasted some end-of-bag Machacamarca that I found on top of the fridge. It's still great, even though these greens are getting on a bit!


----------



## lookseehear

Omaristalis said:


> Espresso at home:
> 
> SQM Summer Espresso and Hasbean Kicker. This week I will mostly be drinking bright espresso!
> 
> At work in the Chemex:
> 
> Some of last weeks hasbean inmymug El Bosque. Really really lovely. The milk chocolate really lingers and lingers.
> 
> Also, I roasted some end-of-bag Machacamarca that I found on top of the fridge. It's still great, even though these greens are getting on a bit!


I was using the el bosque from HasBean in my siphon last week and really enjoyed it, lovely cup! This week I'm on HasBean's jailbreak espresso blend, but mostly made in Aeropress.


----------



## Edward

I'm on Espresso Lusso from J Atkinsons at the moment, also have a nice batch of La Esmerelda to try out later


----------



## ChiarasDad

After tasting Has Bean Kicker espresso at Tapped and Packed on Monday I had to try it at home, so that's what's in my cup today. I normally lean towards rich chocolatey Brazils, so I didn't really expect to like something bright and citrusy like Kicker, but it's delicious, and a wonderful change of pace. (And despite Has Bean's dire warnings that this coffee is difficult, my first shot was pretty successful.)


----------



## ChiarasDad

Hello. My name is ChiarasDad and I am a Kicker addict.

I can't quit. My habit is up from one shot a day to two.


----------



## LeeWardle

Steven from Union Hand Roasted sent me a couple of packs of beans today. I received them today (Saturday) and they were roasted and packed yesterday! One is Bright Note - Guatamalan, Sana Ana La Heurta and Lambari farm Brazil. Really fruity and zesty espresso with a caramel finish. The other is their columbian. (Which I haven't havn't had for years)

Breakfast time I think! Starting with Bright Note!

ED. Yup, breakfast. Lazy day today!


----------



## LeeWardle

OOOOOOHHHHAWWWEEEEEEEE! Ohhhhh that is a truly amazing espresso! So fresh and fruity, yet sweet with a caramel, almost almandy finish.

I don't wish to gush here but if you have never had espresso from Union Hand Roasted, you are REALLY missing out!

Right, time for a flat white I think! (3 espresso's and a ristretto {25Ml, 28 secs, 19g ha ha} later)

Lee


----------



## ChiarasDad

Which one's that, Lee? The Bright Note? I must try it. Do you have a suggested temperature?


----------



## LeeWardle

Yeah. Loverlrlllyyyyyyy espresso. Not sure on temperature (I don't have a PID fitted) I doesn't like it too hot though.


----------



## mike 100

Just started on a bag of Indian Tiger Stripes from the Coffee Bean Shop, very nice flavour, with the best crema ive had in a long time


----------



## HLA91

Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Red Bourbon 2010-2011 Crop from Has Bean. Rich, smooth with nice acidity. A month after roasting so not at its best but still lovely.


----------



## ibz

I had some Has Bean Toba Sulawesi Espresso Blend this morning in my latte. I did one and a half pulls on my La Pavoni lever machine and it came out great. It cuts through the milk really well.


----------



## RisingPower

ibz said:


> I had some Has Bean Toba Sulawesi Espresso Blend this morning in my latte. I did one and a half pulls on my La Pavoni lever machine and it came out great. It cuts through the milk really well.


Damn you tease







I've been missing toba sulawesi for some time, looking forward to cupping it again soon.


----------



## ChiarasDad

HLA91 said:


> Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Red Bourbon 2010-2011 Crop from Has Bean. Rich, smooth with nice acidity. A month after roasting so not at its best but still lovely.


Oh! I have some of that in hand -- bought it for ChiarasMom for her French press, but it wasn't to her taste. Silly of me not to try it myself. How did you prepare it?


----------



## HLA91

In my Aeropress using the Has Bean brewing guide. It came in the filter starter pack which also included Costa Rica Finca De Licho which was superb as well.


----------



## Glenn

I had the Finca de Licho at Tappedandpacked yesterday as a pourover. Nice brew with a hint of vanilla and a nice texture. Well extracted by Rob (@landpirate on Twitter)


----------



## RolandG

Today I have been drinking HasBean El Retiro, Supreme Roastworks El Volcancito #83 and Supreme Roastworks El Carrizo. All great coffees - although I've not got the extractions nailed down quite yet. If I had to sum up the Supreme Roastworks coffees in one word, it would be Juicy. Although that word could be repeated many times


----------



## RolandG

Still on the Supreme Roastworks coffees - Volcancito #83 today (in the V60), very appropriate for the time of year - cinder toffee and green apple.


----------



## RolandG

Resurrecting this thread!









I've started on home espresso over Christmas, so I've been mainly drinking the HasBean blends - Blake, Kicker and Jailbreak so far. I've also been drinking Limoncillo in the V60 and ibrik. So far, I love this years Limoncillo (never really clicked with last year's). Blake is great with milk, but not really my taste as a straight espresso. I'm not so fond of Jailbreak and Kicker in milk, but Kicker especially is great as an espresso when you get it right









So what have other people been drinking?


----------



## Glenn

RolandG said:


> Resurrecting this thread!


I'm glad you did Roland

This week I have been really enjoying a number of coffees with a few bags yet to open

The *Union Roasted* *Costa Rica Los Anonos, Exclusive Reserve* has just finished - and was superb as an Aeropress

I have had a cup (or two) each day for the past couple of weeks and will miss it for sure

On Xmas eve I opened a bag of *HasBean* Christmas Espresso Blend (which I can no longer see on the site)

This has been the base of many espressos, piccolos, flat whites and the odd gingerbread latte (for my wife and friend)

With a hint of spice and nuts this was a good blend this year.

Tomorrow I am opening the *CoffeeBeanShop* *Jamaican Blue Mountain "Wallenfod Estate"*. This is not a bean I usually get to try and one I am looking forward to.

I'm hoping this will be my New Years morning coffee too, and it should be hitting it's stride about then too.

I am also hoping to open use my Syphon for the first time tomorrow night (may have to be Thursday), and will be using *Union Roasted Panama Emporium Estate* (not yet on the site but coming soon). I'll review once opened and have made the first couple of Syphons


----------



## lookseehear

Roland and myself have been chatting about the hasbean espresso pack on twitter, I've been loving it. Mainly been on the jailbreak and kicker and a bit of jabberwocky in the chemex.

aside from espresso based drinks I've been really enjoying the costa rica finca da licho in chemex, v60 and my bodum santos vac pot.

Lots of coffee so far this christmas!


----------



## RolandG

Just drinking a chemex of Jabberwocky









I've also been drinking the HasBean Christmas espresso blend in my gaggia - makes a lovely heavy and spicy espresso


----------



## Greenpotterer

RolandG said:


> Just drinking a chemex of Jabberwocky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been drinking the HasBean Christmas espresso blend in my gaggia - makes a lovely heavy and spicy espresso


Man after my own heart Roland, Been drinking he same myself enjoy

Gaz


----------



## ozgreen

Have been enjoying my Christmas blend of Brazil Pulped Natural/PNG Wahgi AA/Harrar Longberry--Brazil to first snaps 2C, PNG to just on 2C and Harrar 30sec prior to 2C--been producing a rich chocolate/fruity espresso and great in milk drinks--on certain days the Harrar has been really prominent with lovely blueberry notes dominating the cup--this blend was roasted on the 18th Dec and in the past it is still great after 3 weeks post roast (if it lasts that long!!).


----------



## LeeWardle

Union Hand Roasted: Guatemala cup of excellence: Brewing it now! Thanks to Steven and Jeremy for the bag!


----------



## mike 100

Glenn

Would like to know what you thought of the CoffeeBeanShops Jamaican Blue Mountain, meant to try it but didn't, quite expensive too I belive

Mike


----------



## RolandG

todays coffee has been Hasbean Ogawa (Chemex - blueberry & dark choc) and my now frequent cups of Union Revelation Blend (work's coffee) - as americano/espresso/milk.


----------



## Glenn

mike 100 said:


> Glenn
> 
> Would like to know what you thought of the CoffeeBeanShops Jamaican Blue Mountain, meant to try it but didn't, quite expensive too I belive
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/misc.php?do=formresults_table&fid=1

Glad I found the link as I don't have my tasting notebook to hand


----------



## Glenn

This weekend I have been enjoying a Geisha from Costa Rica - roasted by Sea Island Coffee - prepared in an Aeropress using the Disk & inverted method

I also visited Santos in Ponsonby (Auckland) today, a cafe I used to frequent many years ago when I lived in Auckland

The drinks still make the cut.

I tasted their own blend in both a double macchiato and a flat white

Lattes are served in a glass and the breakfasts are true kiwi-style


----------



## DonRJ

Looking good then Glenn, seems like you are enjoying your break in the home country.


----------



## RolandG

Today I am drinking HasBean Peru Cafe Verde Cusco. Been loving it in filter (great chemex and V60) and french press, but gone for nthe Aeropress today and pleasantly surprised







Juiciness is coming out big, and the tea type flavour leaves a lovely aftertaste.


----------



## coffeebean

Costa Rican (I roasted them day before yesterday) double shot latte...........certainly wakes me up ready for the morning onslaught!!


----------



## carbonkid85

My Machacamarca arrived from Hasbean yesterday. I know I should have left it for a day or two, but I just couldn't resist. I can't recommend this bean enough. Massive caramel flavours leaving an even deeper toffee aftertaste. Just delicious.

Hasbean really have set the standard for me. I'm buying so often from them that I might just buy a subscription and top it up with their Blake blend for emergencies!


----------



## lostaquarium

I had a great cup of Costa Rica Finca de Licho this morning, freshly ground


----------



## RolandG

carbonkid85 said:


> My Machacamarca arrived from Hasbean yesterday. I know I should have left it for a day or two, but I just couldn't resist. I can't recommend this bean enough. Massive caramel flavours leaving an even deeper toffee aftertaste. Just delicious.
> 
> Hasbean really have set the standard for me. I'm buying so often from them that I might just buy a subscription and top it up with their Blake blend for emergencies!


The Machacamarca is awesome espresso and particularly with a little milk







As a repeat In My Mug subscriber, I can heartily recommend it


----------



## RolandG

My delivery from Square Mile has arrived







I'm unable to resist, so having a late night Chemex of Agoga - Blackcurrants, Blackberries, clean and sweet. Very nice.


----------



## 20Eyes

Stumptown's Indonesia Gajah Aceh. French Press: 23g coffee to 12 fl oz Brita filtered water. No milk, no sugar. Gives me an earthy, All Spice tinged flavour with a clean toffee finish.

Also very much looking forward to a delivery of some Sulawesi Toarco Jaya beans from Square Mile (hopefully today).


----------



## RolandG

I'll need to try some Stumptown - will add to my list







Did the Sulawesi Toarco Jaya arrive? what do you think?

I'm drinking a Chemex of Square Mile Santa Lucia today - sweet, juicy caramel and an impression of fresh cut wood on the grounds. About to make a stove top of the same - which was lovely yesterday


----------



## 20Eyes

RolandG said:


> Did the Sulawesi Toarco Jaya arrive? what do you think?


It arrived Friday. Roast date was Thursday, so I thought I'd give it a few days to improve. Will be my first cup tomorrow morning.

This morning was an early cup of Monmouth Coffee Balmaadi Estate - still not sure on this one. I quite like the flavour but it's a little insubstantial even after upping the quantity to 27g per 12oz water in the French Press. Definitely very clean and tangy but maybe just not really for me. Second cup was a very nice Sumatra Blue Batak from Peet's - in the usual Peet's style, probably a little over-roasted but very smoky, earthy, rich and smooth. Will be trying it as espresso next time.


----------



## Peelie72

I'm just about to return home to the UK for a couple of weeks, where my new machine sits patiently waiting for me. I'll be in Bristol & Brum & I'm happy to order something online too. I love oily strong espresso type beans (I know little more else). Any recommendations for my holiday?


----------



## MikeHag

Smoothest shot yet for this clueless noob with "Rocco" pure arabica blend by Thomsons Coffee of Glasgow. Huge improvement over their "Fair Trade" single origin arabica. Going shopping at Artisan Roast this weekend.


----------



## bono141

Thought I'd give Hasbeans' JailBreak a go this morning (beans arrived Tuesday). Must say I was impressed with the lovely dark crema! and even as a flat white I could still taste subtle hints of toffee! Glad I bought 2 bags!


----------



## Flanners

I shall be mostly drinking: Monsoon Malabar.

Beautiful smell with low acidity and a great taste.


----------



## 20Eyes

Square Mile's Sulawesi Toarco Jaya this morning. Two cups, pour over. Very impressed. Continues my preference for Indonesian beans for filter type drinks. Getting a very bright, clean finish packed with initial flavours of liquorice and a hint of sweet lime juice. Will be re-ordering this.


----------



## Glenn

Nekisse (Ethiopia - Sidamo)

Oozing blueberry flavours in the grinder and like drinking a blueberry / lemon muffin

One of the best cups I have had this year (as a V60)


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Just opened my first bag of Monsoon Malabar from Hasbean. 5 days post roast but still a little fresh at the moment. This is an interesting beverage. I'll give my personal verdict once it's degassed a little more.


----------



## Scotty

I've always bought my beans from hasbean since i started this coffee obsession back in January, But i decided to try square mile this week. Bought some Chimaltenango Finca Bourbon. It is lovely as both a cappuccino and brewed in a chemex.


----------



## 20Eyes

Two cappuccinos today, both 18g to 3fl oz, of Monmouths' Espresso and Peet's Espresso Forte. Both very nice but were made to drink with Krispy Kreme glazed doughnuts, so the sweetness kind of overrides any sensible discussion of coffee flavours


----------



## ChrisWalton

Tanzanian Blackburn estate from Artisan Roast. Haven't got it right as a pour over yet, but it was so crisp and clean yesterday in the shop in Glasgow.


----------



## 20Eyes

Stumptown's Hair Bender espresso this morning, in the hope it'll give me the energy to put all of the various clocks forward...


----------



## RolandG

Morning V60 of SQM Santa Lucia then an afternoon V60 of SQM Finca Bourbon - I actually prefer the Finca Bourbon in the V60 to the espresso/capp despite it being recommended as espresso. Looking forward to trying the Agoga & Santa Lucia in the espresso machine next.


----------



## Flanners

....Monmouth's Finca El Chino (Honduras) decaffeinated.


----------



## stephen-w

I am having a Brazil fazenda sol nascente pulped from Hasbean home roasted in my Cafe Gene brewed in AeroPress.


----------



## RoloD

Square Mile Winter Espresso. Lovely, rich, nutty stuff. Not as raw tasting to my palate as the HasBean blends.

Don't know when the Spring Espresso will come in, but I'll miss this blend. Only problem is, it's not cheap. A 350g bag from my local coffee shop is £9. It's £7 online but with postage it's not that different.


----------



## LeeWardle

Gorgeous dark cocoa and bittersweet cherry. Yuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## garydyke1

Hasbean breakfast bomb. Worked until 3am so it is my breakfast time now!


----------



## Combercoffee

Decided to order some Attibassi Espresso Italiano and just tried my first shots - just like I remember from Italy! Had to make a cappa just to see - equally as good. Not sure how much sleep will be had tonight!


----------



## Glenn

Has Bean Bolivia Finca Loayza 2011 crop. Delicious in the cup. Only lost 18g dialling this in.

That means I have at least 13 more double espressos to enjoy before the bag runs out


----------



## profspudhed

i tried the loayza as my first from has bean, it still ranks as one of my favorites now, im currently on jailbreak, the main reason for that is that the jailbreak at green and brown was fresher than the other options on offer, glad to see even the experienced lose a bit getting it right too, at the mo i usually lose about 45g getting it dialed in, im blaming my crappy grinder as it couldnt possibly be down to my crappy skills!







thankfully im about to try and barter a deal with my boss that would give me fridays off, which means ill finally be able to collect from has bean


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Has Bean Costa Rica Finch De Licho. Finally got this dialled in right. Had to up dose a fair bit to 18g. Clean and sweet with a big raspberry punch


----------



## 20Eyes

RoloD said:


> Don't know when the Spring Espresso will come in


It's just popped up on the Square Mile website. Must have been yesterday or today, I think.


----------



## garydyke1

Today has seen me battering a bag of Hasbean Viphya Geisha. Took 2 shots to dial it in, lovely deep thick crema. Then tried 15g through the aeropress, really zingy and creamy.

Tomorrow I need to dial in Hasbean decaf blend for my other half, so she can enjoy more coffee (not tollorant of caffeine at all) + we can both have an evening espresso after a late meal, so not to disturb precious sleep


----------



## vanilla_brys

I had Kenya Kaguyu AA from Hasbean in the Aeropress this morning. Fantastic - really fruity (satsuma, peach) with a creamy aftertaste, a bit like a chocolate fondue!


----------



## LeeWardle

Nothing at home today but I did have the Guest espresso at Boston Tea Party in Barnstaple. Origin's Farmer 30 - Really very nice - Sweet and chocolatey.....


----------



## garydyke1

profspudhed said:


> i tried the loayza as my first from has bean, it still ranks as one of my favorites now, im currently on jailbreak, the main reason for that is that the jailbreak at green and brown was fresher than the other options on offer, glad to see even the experienced lose a bit getting it right too, at the mo i usually lose about 45g getting it dialed in, im blaming my crappy grinder as it couldnt possibly be down to my crappy skills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankfully im about to try and barter a deal with my boss that would give me fridays off, which means ill finally be able to collect from has bean


Does Hasbean offer a collection service? Through appointment?

This would be very handy for me as the postage can make things expensive & im sometimes driving that way for work....


----------



## Glenn

Yes, give them a call in advance of placing the order


----------



## love-coffee

The last few days we've been enjoying La Florida from Peru.

Switching to Matari from Yemen next.


----------



## 20Eyes

Spent a few days up in Birmingham at the start of the weekend, had never previously been to Urban Coffee so decided to drop by and pick up some beans. After an amusing conversation with the Barista:

Me: "Do you know when the beans were roasted?"

Barista: "Yes, this bag was 4th April, this bag was 17th April - but I should really sell you the 4th April ones first"

Me: "Um, yes, you probably should, but you do realise I'm only going to buy the 17th April ones?"

I picked up 250g of beans they'd simply labelled 'Honduras'. Only really suitable for pour-over, French Press or filter, it's a very bright and crisp cup but with a slightly cardboard-like aftertaste that (not surprisingly) isn't great. It's perfectly drinkable but a bit of a disappointment to be honest.


----------



## E61

20Eyes said:


> Spent a few days up in Birmingham at the start of the weekend, had never previously been to Urban Coffee so decided to drop by and pick up some beans. After an amusing conversation with the Barista:
> 
> Me: "Do you know when the beans were roasted?"
> 
> Barista: "Yes, this bag was 4th April, this bag was 17th April - but I should really sell you the 4th April ones first"
> 
> Me: "Um, yes, you probably should, but you do realise I'm only going to buy the 17th April ones?"
> 
> I picked up 250g of beans they'd simply labelled 'Honduras'. Only really suitable for pour-over, French Press or filter, it's a very bright and crisp cup but with a slightly cardboard-like aftertaste that (not surprisingly) isn't great. It's perfectly drinkable but a bit of a disappointment to be honest.


I had some Coffee in there a few weeks ago and the whole experience was shocking.

A disgusting Espresso and painfully bad Cap. Low quality, over-roasted beans and a bunch of hat wearing pretenders behind the bar. They were more interested in posing than making good Coffee. Someone on Beanhunter gave them a 10/10...







Perhaps the manager or an employee.

The wonderful, and recently opened 6/8 Kaffe saved the day however. Two very pleasant ladies behind the counter made my partner and I some delicious Cappuccinos, resplendent with impressive latte art.


----------



## 20Eyes

Drop Coffee's Sidamo - Kebado Dara this morning. While I'm not convinced of The Coffee Machine's assertion that it makes a good espresso, as a drip coffee it's absolutely delicious. One of the cleanest full-bodied cups I've had in a while.


----------



## garydyke1

E61 said:


> I had some Coffee in there a few weeks ago and the whole experience was shocking.
> 
> A disgusting Espresso and painfully bad Cap. Low quality, over-roasted beans and a bunch of hat wearing pretenders behind the bar. They were more interested in posing than making good Coffee. Someone on Beanhunter gave them a 10/10...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the manager or an employee.
> 
> The wonderful, and recently opened 6/8 Kaffe saved the day however. Two very pleasant ladies behind the counter made my partner and I some delicious Cappuccinos, resplendent with impressive latte art.


i hope you gave them feedback.


----------



## JCSweden

20Eyes said:


> Drop Coffee's Sidamo - Kebado Dara this morning. While I'm not convinced of The Coffee Machine's assertion that it makes a good espresso, as a drip coffee it's absolutely delicious. One of the cleanest full-bodied cups I've had in a while.


Hi 20Eyes, great to hear you enjoyed Kebado Dara as drip coffee! Did you get the Promac in the end? Sounded like an interesting possibility. (If I'm not confusing you with someone else of course, in which case I'm very sorry!)

The Kebado Dara from Drop Coffee has almost universally had great feedback as espresso and we thought it was superb when testing it both in the shop and in the Drop Coffee cafe in Stockholm where they were using it as the house espresso. Saying that though, different water, roast batches, age, equipment, brew recipes, techniques etc can of course make a big difference (especially in combination). I'm pleased to hear that you were able to appreciate its quality as drip in any case!


----------



## 20Eyes

No confusion... you're spot on







I did get the Promac, although it's rebadged as a Grigia - really could not be more happy with it. I've pulled three more shots with the K Dara now and I think I was slightly off with the grind originally. Went a tiny bit finer and it's producing a better cup. Had it again as drip for my morning drink this morning and am still finding it superb via that method.

Was nice to meet you last week.


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Have been drinking this Indian blend for the past week and still getting over an inch of crema (despite it being roasted on the 2nd) hence I've been struggling to dial it in. Anyway think I've hit the nail on the head with it. Full bodied with just enough acidity for me (I don't like anything too acidic). Certainly worth ago even if it's just for the visual from a bottomless PF


----------



## ChiarasDad

Square Mile Summer Espresso - 20g, about 95C, and my best shot had a silly-seeming brew time of 55secs, but ohhhhhhhh. Just amazing.

This bag's currently 8 days from roast, BTW. I've been drinking it since 2 days from roast and it's been wonderful throughout (Square Mile's bags are 350g instead of the more usual 250g, so I've had extra opportunities to experiment).

Highly recommended. If you're in London, Notes Music & Coffee stocks this blend.


----------



## chimpsinties

I'm still waiting for my Gaggia Classic to arrive so for now I'm still on my single cup cafetiere.

Today I have some Indian Tiger Stripes from CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk. It was roasted on 3rd June but has been in the freezer until yesterday so is still fresh as anything. I get 4 bags at a time and 3 go straight in the freezer.


----------



## stavros

Square Mile Summer Espresso might well be my next purchase, I think I must have had almost the last bag of Spring Espresso a couple of weeks ago and that was sooo good. Very interested in this new blend.

I'm currently drinking Hasbean's Machacamarca which is very nice but I think I preferred the Loayza I bought last month. I've also got a bag of the new Jailbreak which has Loayza beans in it so I'm looking forward to opening that too.


----------



## Edward

Indian monsooned malabar this week.

Next week will no doubt be James Gourmet Coffee Formula 6.

Planning HasBean Brazil blend for the following week.

Thereafter it's anybody's guess!


----------



## funinacup

Received some Jailbreak today, will try it tomorrow when it's a bit more rested


----------



## chimpsinties

Just had to post this. My first proper double from my Gaggia Classic using Indian Tiger Stripes










Until my new grinder arrives I've got to sieve the coffee to make sure I'm only getting the fine stuff. It's a lovely shot. Got me buzzing this morning


----------



## thomss

bolivia finca loayza 2011 just arrived my first order from Hasbeen - super quick next day delivery!


----------



## ChiarasDad

Congratulations, chimpsinties, and I hope it was tasty. When will the new grinder arrive?

Yesterday and today mine's James' Caffe Completo, a blend of Brazils. It is pretty good, but this is the second time this year (the other was Coffee Collective Daterra) that I have had to bump the dose to 20g to get the mouthfeel that I'm used to getting from 18g in a Brazilian blend. Not that I mind the extra 2g, but my past experience with Brazils has been so consistent that I wonder if this shift Means Something.

Anyway, it's good coffee, though a bit sensitive - delaying past even the earliest hint of the beginning of blonding gives a pretty strong ashen aftertaste (which I suspect would be masked in a milk drink, but I drink straight shots).

My recipe is 20g, around 92C, ~25sec for 20ml or so. I haven't yet tried the thinner 14g double the roaster suggests. Perhaps that's one for tomorrow.


----------



## chimpsinties

ChiarasDad said:


> Congratulations, chimpsinties, and I hope it was tasty. When will the new grinder arrive?


Funny you should ask that. It just arrived today. Can't wait to give it a try. Along with my 2nd Gaggia Classic. My GF is going to be getting annoyed with the lack of counter top space. I better get one of them sold quick.


----------



## 20Eyes

Opened a bag of Origin Farmer's Espresso Beans (roasted 18th June) yesterday morning. Dialed in the shot and this morning made an absolute cracker. 19.5g, 91c, 28s to produce 27ml. I'd go so far as to say it was my favourite espresso of the year so far. Comparatively inexpensive beans, too.

Made a flat white with the above recipe later on in the afternoon and that was great as well. Never tried these beans before, but if results remain even roughly as good as this over the next week, this could become my house staple (at which point they'll doubt change the blend...)


----------



## MikeHag

As my espresso equipment has been seconded to the cafe, I thought I'd try a French Press containing a small sample of Wahana Estate from Northern Sumatra. Crivens!! Even my missus tilted her head, nodded, and whispered "that's really good, actually".

Then I cocked up. After a few sips I tried to make it a cafe au lait. What a waste of a lovely cup of coffee. (I then stole some from her cup







)


----------



## garydyke1

Today I drank the best ristretto I have ever tasted. Hasbean La Ilusion 2010-2011. OMG


----------



## ChiarasDad

I haven't tried that one, but I love a good Bourbon-based ristretto, so that's going in my basket next time. Can I ask what recipe you're using? At that price I don't want to make too many false starts.


----------



## garydyke1

17g dose @ 94c deg, 30 seconds, produced about 30ml. Soooo good.

Shall try 95c tomorrow and see how it alters the taste


----------



## Edward

garydyke1 said:


> Today I drank the best ristretto I have ever tasted. Hasbean La Ilusion 2010-2011. OMG


I have a bag of la ilusion sitting next to me right now. Tried it in filter, but haven't tried in espresso just yet. Have you tried it in filter? How do you find it differs if so?


----------



## garydyke1

Had it as an aeropress (15g into a 250ml cup) I dont think I had the grind quite right though as it came across as a bit generic, nice though.

For me it was much sweeter as espresso some really strong wine-like tones, complex and insanely long finish.... delicious.


----------



## stavros

La Ilusion sounds fantastic, I'll add it to my wishlist. I've just finished a bag of the mark 3 Jailbreak and surprisingly I didn't like it as much as the mark 2. I say surprisingly because I bloody loved Loayza as a single origin and it's the main component of mark 3. Don't get me wrong, the new Jailbreak is a solid 8 out of 10 for me, but not a 9. I've just ordered James Gourmet's Summer Espresso and Hasbean's Nicaragua Limoncillo. Oh, and an aeropress. I'm massively looking forward to playing with that lot in the next few days.


----------



## ChiarasDad

James' Caffe Completo. But I'm having a weird day:

Shot #1: very slow pour, gave it 65 seconds and wound up with a really tasty thick ristretto.

Shot #2: attempted to duplicate shot #1 and got a gusher instead. ???

Shot #3: carefully attempted to duplicate shot #1 and still got a gusher. ??? ???

Shot #4: tightened grind ('this oughta do it') and still got a gusher. ??? ??? ???

Shot #5: tightened grind a lot more and got an approximation of my normal ristretto pour (but still not shot #1)

Normally my shots are much, much more consistent than this. Maybe I'm just having an off day, or maybe it's something mechanical. Normally I'd just call it a day and be back on form tomorrow . . . but my VST basket just arrived and I doubt I'll wait until tomorrow to try it out. (Especially since, by chance, I have a bag of Square Mile Summer ordered from today's roast, and I'd love to have my VST basket technique figured out by the time that arrives.)


----------



## ChiarasDad

James' Caffe Completo. But I'm having a weird day:

Shot #1: very slow pour, gave it 65 seconds and wound up with a really tasty thick ristretto.

Shot #2: attempted to duplicate shot #1 and got a gusher instead. ???

Shot #3: carefully attempted to duplicate shot #1 and still got a gusher. ??? ???

Shot #4: tightened grind ('this oughta do it') and still got a gusher. ??? ??? ???

Shot #5: tightened grind a lot more and got an approximation of my normal ristretto pour (but still not shot #1)

Normally my shots are much, much more consistent than this. Maybe I'm just having an off day, or maybe it's something mechanical. Normally I'd just call it a day and be back on form tomorrow . . . but my VST basket just arrived and I doubt I'll wait until tomorrow to try it out. (Especially since, by chance, I have a bag of Square Mile Summer ordered from today's roast, and I'd love to have my VST basket technique figured out by the time that arrives.)


----------



## garydyke1

sounds a little random but similar things happened towards the end with my Gaggia just before I sent it back, mine was certainly faulty


----------



## MartinB

Just pulled a lovely shot of House Espresso from Two Day Roasters in Bristol. Roasted today!

Nice and rich, not too acidic and a decent amount of crema...


----------



## garydyke1

is that my portafilter? haha


----------



## AndyL

Ah you finally got there Martin. nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiarasDad

Descaling, and a thorough cleaning of the grouphead parts, appears to have cleared up my shot-to-shot inconsistency problems.

I am still on the James' Caffe Completo, but through the VST 18g basket now. It's still early days with that basket, but I didn't like this coffee in an 18g dose before (I had been using 20g), and now I do.

My next bag of Square Mile Summer is on its way. I got great results with it before and am looking forward to trying it in the new basket.


----------



## MartinB

garydyke1 said:


> is that my portafilter? haha


Yes, sure is, works a treat... My shots and technique have vastly improved since I bought it!



AndyL said:


> Ah you finally got there Martin. nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, on my 4th visit now... Couldn't park there for shit yesterday so I had to park on the double yellows opposite the shop. Luckily I got served at 16:59! I needed that coffee!


----------



## AndyL

MartinB said:


> I had to park on the double yellows opposite the shop. Luckily I got served at 16:59! I needed that coffee!


I always park at the Coop. first 15 minutes are free









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiarasDad

Square Mile Summer Espresso. Too thin for me in the VST 18g basket. Looks like I'll need to switch back to the bogstandard 20g basket until I can get the VST 22.

The a mug of HasBean Peru El Guabo decaff via the (newly-arrived) Clever coffee dripper. Looks like I'll need some more practice to judge the right dose to use in the Clever. Also I'll need some filter papers that don't split their seam over its valve assembly.


----------



## MartinB

AndyL said:


> I always park at the Coop. first 15 minutes are free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! It was filled to capacity though!

Currently sipping a DJ Miles breakfast blend made at work with my Aeropress this morning.


----------



## totallywired

I'm just having a Gourmet blend from the bean shop. Pretty keen to try something from two day coffee though, just got another 6 bags to get through first.


----------



## MikeHag

ChiarasDad said:


> I am still on the James' Caffe Completo, but through the VST 18g basket now. It's still early days with that basket, but I didn't like this coffee in an 18g dose before (I had been using 20g), and now I do.
> 
> My next bag of Square Mile Summer is on its way. I got great results with it before and am looking forward to trying it in the new basket.


Very interesting feedback on the VST basket. Please keep it coming! The Completo can be a little temperamental in my experience... needs factors to be just right... and if the VST helps overcome this then that would be a very good reason to get one....


----------



## ChiarasDad

Mike, I agree that the Completo isn't easy to get the best from. I switched off from that bag when the Square Mile arrived, but I have another in the freezer, so I'll keep you posted when that one comes up. But yes, with the VST basket I enjoyed an 18g dose which for my tastes had always been too thin with my regular baskets.

That's not to say that the 18g VST makes my 20g basket obsolete. I still feel the need of the deeper basket sometimes, and I'll be getting the 22g VST to supplement the 18g. The Square Mile Summer wants it, and I think the Completo would have been better in it as well.

Another thing I'm noticing with the VST is that getting an even pour from the bottomless PF is much easier than before. I'm really pleased with that.

By the way if you chose Caffe Completo because you like this sort of rich all-Brazilian espresso blend, do give Espresso Gold from MacBeans in Aberdeen a try. It's a big favourite of mine (though I've been away from it for several months because I've had so many other things I wanted to try).


----------



## MikeHag

Cool. Will try those beans for sure.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Glen Lyon Columbian Bucaramanga, filter drip. *Yummy!*

(Served to a houseguest who arrived yesterday with 8 hours of jet-lag to cope with and who brews at home on a Technivorm, and he approves as well.)


----------



## ChiarasDad

This week I found myself at Notes where, besides the expected Square Mile Summer, they were also serving a guest espresso: HasBean Costa Rica Las Lajas Perla Negra. It was extraordinary: thick, massively fruity, extremely fragrant; just something really different. Anybody who's excited about experimenting with unusual coffees should try this (and anybody who's in the neighbourhood should order a cup at Notes). It's absolutely going to be part of my next coffee order.


----------



## garydyke1

did you get really almondy hints off it?


----------



## Glenn

This week I've been enjoying a lovely Guatemalan coffee from *Londinium Espresso*

As an espresso, it is clean, chocolately with a hint of stonefruit, but as milk and it takes on a slight cinnamon taste

A few minutes after finishing a lovely taste develops on the roof of the mouth, making you yearn for another.

Best enjoyed as an espresso, but certainly doesn't object to having a splash of milk added

Give it a try if you like chocolate


----------



## RoloD

Glenn said:


> This week I've been enjoying a lovely Guatemalan coffee from *Londinium Espresso*
> 
> As an espresso, it is clean, chocolately with a hint of stonefruit, but ass milk and it takes on a slight cinnamon taste


Not so sure about the "ass milk"...


----------



## Glenn

got your attention though eh?

Thanks for the spellcheck


----------



## ChiarasDad

garydyke1 said:


> did you get really almondy hints off it?


It was too much all at once for me to break it down, to be honest. I did definitely get the figginess as I made my way through the shot, though. I had just the one shot (it was my third of the day, plus an Aeropress Limoncillo, so I was really over my limit already), and I was just unprepared for the unfamiliarity and complexity of what it had to offer.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Glenn said:


> This week I've been enjoying a lovely Guatemalan coffee from *Londinium Espresso*
> 
> . . .
> 
> Best enjoyed as an espresso, but certainly doesn't object to having a splash of milk added
> 
> Give it a try if you like chocolate


Again I must complain about the truly excessive overabundance of amazing-sounding coffees available to us. I simply can't drink that much coffee, and I demand that a halt be called to this sort of thing until I am able to catch up.


----------



## E61

The latest Jailbreak for me this morning. Very tasty


----------



## 1000suns

Not quite sure which one it is but it is definitely Arabica coffee







The best one for me!!!


----------



## ChiarasDad

Today it's a freshly opened bag of Has Bean Costa Rica Las Lajas Perla Negra Natural Organic -- as a ristretto straight espresso, as usual for me.

This stuff is just amazing, and unique in my experience. It doesn't just have notes of fruit, it has a fruit intensity that thoroughly dominates the experience. The best comparison I can think of at this point is that it's like a balsamic vinegar made from condensed dried stone fruit. Or something. I wish I had my friend the chef handy to tell me what exactly it is.

Anyway it is definitely not for people who don't like fruity plumminess in their coffee.

I don't think I have it fully dialed in yet, but I am doing okay with about a 94C brew temp, and 18g in the VST basket. If I make substantial improvements to my brew recipe I'll give a shout here.


----------



## garydyke1

ChiarasDad said:


> Today it's a freshly opened bag of Has Bean Costa Rica Las Lajas Perla Negra Natural Organic -- as a ristretto straight espresso, as usual for me.
> 
> This stuff is just amazing, and unique in my experience. It doesn't just have notes of fruit, it has a fruit intensity that thoroughly dominates the experience. The best comparison I can think of at this point is that it's like a balsamic vinegar made from condensed dried stone fruit. Or something. I wish I had my friend the chef handy to tell me what exactly it is.
> 
> Anyway it is definitely not for people who don't like fruity plumminess in their coffee.
> 
> I don't think I have it fully dialed in yet, but I am doing okay with about a 94C brew temp, and 18g in the VST basket. If I make substantial improvements to my brew recipe I'll give a shout here.


do you find any marzipan/almond notes ? I did through the Expobar !


----------



## ChiarasDad

There's so much unusual flavour in there that I'm not sure what I found. Marzipan/almond didn't come to mind, but I'll pay attention for them tomorrow. I'm still really groping around to see how to brew this one.


----------



## crispy

About 2/3 of the way through Formula 6 espresso, absolutely loving it... lovely and rich, nutty, chocolatey, subtle almond tones... velvety mouth feel and just a great balance of kick and flavour... looks good through the naked with lovely tiger striping, makes good latte art and compliments sweetly stretched milk... yum...

thanks for the recommendation people's =)


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Early morning flat white was a simple Mocha/Java blend followed by a mid-morning plunger of Guatemalan/Yirgacheffe.


----------



## speedstead

Full and strong Kenyan dafont - I was left loitering outside work for an hour this morning because the HR manager showed up late to open the office. I was gasping...!


----------



## ChiarasDad

Today it's HasBean Peru Decaf, filter-drip. Tasty, strong, non-fussy; a good drink for this drizzly morning and my present cough/cold-battling condition.

Looking forward to being well again, and to the bag of Lusty Glaze I have on order.


----------



## chimpsinties

Can't believe it's taken me this long to try it but I just made an Americano using my classic.

Wow! It was soooooo nice. I found it has a similar smoothness and clean taste of using the AeroPress. I was just messing around at home today as I had the day off. Wish I'd tried it sooner. Oh well, plenty of years left to try it again


----------



## ChiarasDad

This week it's Lusty Glaze, as straight ristretto (as is my wont).

I am still experimenting with this one. It's a much darker roast than I usually work with, to the point where the roasty notes in the cup confounded my usual sense of which way to adjust the temperature. Paul from Hands-On Coffee responded very helpfully to my enquiry: he said he personally likes it brewed about 93C, but 95-96C produces a sweeter cup.

So far my results (all with 18g in the VST, 40-60s brew time for a ~1-oz ristretto that's mostly crema/foam/air, just how I like it) are:

- 94C: good flavour but heavy roast notes throughout

- 93C: better: richer chocolate flavour, but aftertaste still very roasty and lingering

- 96C: sweeter, roast notes very diminished, but with diminished flavour and very little chocolate

(I'm saving 95C for tomorrow because I think I've already exceeded my caffeine budget for today.)

At this point although it's a delicious coffee in many ways, I think it will likely turn out to be too roasty for me as a straight espresso. I suspect however that it will be very nice in milk drinks, and will post a follow-up when ChiarasMum has returned from business away and I've had a chance to serve her a few.


----------



## MikeHag

Very interesting. I've found it to be a medium roast.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Hasbean's El Salvador La Ilusion. 14g/100g water in the Aeropress. Lovely. Still my favourite coffee ever









Other coffees I'm drinking include Pumphrey's Yirgacheffe, Union's Costa Rica Finca Genesis, and Hasbean's Monsooned Malabar


----------



## 20Eyes

Herbazu Naranjo from Square Mile - 24g coffee/18fl oz water, Swissgold filter. Been in love with this coffee since first trying it 6 weeks or so ago. Been drinking it virtually every morning since then. First coffee I've had in ages that's trumped my Indonesian obsession.


----------



## MikeHag

20Eyes said:


> Herbazu Naranjo from Square Mile - 24g coffee/18fl oz water, Swissgold filter. Been in love with this coffee since first trying it 6 weeks or so ago. Been drinking it virtually every morning since then. First coffee I've had in ages that's trumped my Indonesian obsession.


Intetesting brewing ratio, 20eyes. What volume/weight of coffee do you end up with from that?


----------



## Mal

HasBeans' Ethiopia Shakiso Natural in the aeropress. Big sweet strawberry flavours, bit of floral something, an underlying toastiness and showing all the character/weirdness that you'd expect from a natural. I suspect this won't be to everyone's taste but I'm loving it. Works well with milk too giving it at strawberries and cream kind of thing.


----------



## garydyke1

Mal said:


> HasBeans' Ethiopia Shakiso Natural in the aeropress. Big sweet strawberry flavours, bit of floral something, an underlying toastiness and showing all the character/weirdness that you'd expect from a natural. I suspect this won't be to everyone's taste but I'm loving it. Works well with milk too giving it at strawberries and cream kind of thing.


Agreed this is a great coffee. It has the USP of being INTERESTING , a real talking point. Getting someone new into specialty coffee - use this as a way in!


----------



## 20Eyes

MikeHag said:


> Intetesting brewing ratio, 20eyes. What volume/weight of coffee do you end up with from that?


Ends up around 16fl oz of coffee in the cup.


----------



## chimpsinties

Not so much "what" but where was my morning coffee taking place this last week. I've just been on a motorbike road trip around Ireland for the last week so I was waking up to beautiful views like this every day and of course enjoying my AeroPress and some lovely fresh coffee from coffeebeanshop.co.uk that I'd pre ground and taken with me.


----------



## Mal

After suffering a whole day without coffee as I forgot there's no post on a bank holiday, first up out of the red bags that arrived this morning is ...

Malawi Mzimba Geisha 2011 - another African winner from HasBean. First impressions: peaches and cream, huge mouth feel but clean with it. Lovely.


----------



## altyris

Currently brewing Boston Tea Party's house blend - local (i.e. just around the corner) coffee shop here in Bristol.


----------



## Mal

Just had the first mug of Hasbean's Nicaragua Limoncillo Pacamara Natural. Blimey this is big - huge flavours, huge mouthfeel .... big. Even the beans themselves are big. I've not really got my head round this one yet, there's just too much going on. Perhaps not an easy drinking coffee but definitely one to keep both tastebuds and brain happy.


----------



## bobbytoad

Hasbean's Nicaragua Limoncillo - the cheaper one







really tasty, made my otherwise miserable Friday


----------



## MikeHag

bobbytoad said:


> Hasbean's Nicaragua Limoncillo - the cheaper one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really tasty, made my otherwise miserable Friday


It seems everyone's drinking Limoncillo at the moment! Steve sure knows how to sell!!


----------



## Glenn

Really enjoying a Costa Rican from Union. San Juanillo Farm. Roasted 07 Sep and blowing my socks off at present. Great with a splash of milk - more more than 2oz for me.

Also enjoyable as an espresso


----------



## ChiarasDad

*In my cup yesterday morning:*

Before talking about today's cup, I want to wrap up yesterday's, which is also my cup of the last several weeks: Lusty Glaze from Hands On Coffee (and belated welcome to the forums, Paul of Hands On!).

I've now been through several bags of it, over a period of several weeks. Usually I'm a bit of a coffee, erm, free spirit, enjoying a bag or two of this and a bag or two of that, never staying with one very long. So I must be enjoying Lusty Glaze to have been faithful to it for weeks on end. And I have been (I've always has a thing for Daterra bourbons). But I'd like to correct, or at least amend, some of my first impressions posted here a few weeks ago.

The first bag I had was rather more darkly roasted - I mean in flavour in the cup, not just in color and aroma, though very noticeably dark in those ways too - than I am accustomed to, or, for that matter, really like. Subsequent bags have not had that property, and I have enjoyed them even more than the first.

I fairly quickly settled at 93 as my preferred brewing temperature (Paul said it was his too), but what's very noticeable about this coffee is that it produces a very good cup at a wide range of temperatures. Similarly, it makes a good cup from a wide range of grinds -- from the customary 2 oz in 20 seconds to a grind that produces 18-20g of liquid in 64 seconds from an 18g dose (the latter is my personal favourite, because I'm simply that sort of nutter).

I mention all this because in my opinion this makes Lusty Glaze the best "beginner's espresso" that I know. With all due respect to HasBean's Jailbreak and James' Formula Six and others, my experience with them is that it takes more control to get a really satisfying cup. With Lusty Glaze you can pretty much just grind and fire away and wind up with something pretty good.

Because of this I've passed it along to some friends with a superautomatic, and they're very happy with it. I have no idea what temperature or grind the thing uses, and I haven't tasted the shots myself, but it's the third or fourth espresso I've given them to try in it, and so far they seem happiest with this one.

*In my cup this morning:*

St. ALi Cult of Done espresso*. Per one of the baristas there, I'm brewing at 93C, and yep, that seems about right. Today's shot: about 20g liquid in 64 seconds, out of an 18g dose. Very yummy. Delicious. But it's early days yet, and I fully expect that will not be my final recipe. In particular I am looking forward to swapping in the 20g basket tomorrow to see if I can get in just a touch more intensity.

*Their own blend roasted on premises: 50% Brazil pulped natural, 50% Guatemala fully washed.

----------------------------


----------



## garydyke1

ChiarasDad said:


> *In my cup yesterday morning:*
> 
> Before talking about today's cup, I want to wrap up yesterday's, which is also my cup of the last several weeks: Lusty Glaze from Hands On Coffee (and belated welcome to the forums, Paul of Hands On!).
> 
> I've now been through several bags of it, over a period of several weeks. Usually I'm a bit of a coffee, erm, free spirit, enjoying a bag or two of this and a bag or two of that, never staying with one very long. So I must be enjoying Lusty Glaze to have been faithful to it for weeks on end. And I have been (I've always has a thing for Daterra bourbons). But I'd like to correct, or at least amend, some of my first impressions posted here a few weeks ago.
> 
> The first bag I had was rather more darkly roasted - I mean in flavour in the cup, not just in color and aroma, though very noticeably dark in those ways too - than I am accustomed to, or, for that matter, really like. Subsequent bags have not had that property, and I have enjoyed them even more than the first.
> 
> I fairly quickly settled at 93 as my preferred brewing temperature (Paul said it was his too), but what's very noticeable about this coffee is that it produces a very good cup at a wide range of temperatures. Similarly, it makes a good cup from a wide range of grinds -- from the customary 2 oz in 20 seconds to a grind that produces 18-20g of liquid in 64 seconds from an 18g dose (the latter is my personal favourite, because I'm simply that sort of nutter).
> 
> I mention all this because in my opinion this makes Lusty Glaze the best "beginner's espresso" that I know. With all due respect to HasBean's Jailbreak and James' Formula Six and others, my experience with them is that it takes more control to get a really satisfying cup. With Lusty Glaze you can pretty much just grind and fire away and wind up with something pretty good.
> 
> Because of this I've passed it along to some friends with a superautomatic, and they're very happy with it. I have no idea what temperature or grind the thing uses, and I haven't tasted the shots myself, but it's the third or fourth espresso I've given them to try in it, and so far they seem happiest with this one.
> 
> *In my cup this morning:*
> 
> St. ALi Cult of Done espresso*. Per one of the baristas there, I'm brewing at 93C, and yep, that seems about right. Today's shot: about 20g liquid in 64 seconds, out of an 18g dose. Very yummy. Delicious. But it's early days yet, and I fully expect that will not be my final recipe. In particular I am looking forward to swapping in the 20g basket tomorrow to see if I can get in just a touch more intensity.
> 
> *Their own blend roasted on premises: 50% Brazil pulped natural, 50% Guatemala fully washed.
> 
> ----------------------------


I have to agree on the Lusty gaze, very forgiving. I used most of it as a base for flat whites and cappas. Yummy stuff in milk.

Your drawn-out ristrettos at 60 seconds are not a million miles away from my 40-45 seconds for 35g extraction from 19g. Doesnt work for all coffees every time


----------



## jimrobo

MikeHag said:


> It seems everyone's drinking Limoncillo at the moment! Steve sure knows how to sell!!


I'm on the same! My own roasted though!


----------



## sicknote

Two Day Coffee Roasters COE#13 RWANDA ABAKUNDAKAWA RUSASHI/MISOZI.......


----------



## chipbutty

Costa Rica fair trade from Bella Barista, roasted in the Gene Cafe. Got a cold though. Grr

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB

Logos El Torro from Two Day Roasters, Bristol.

Went to make my standard morning Latte but decided to have it straight as it poured remarkably well.


----------



## Fran

I've been drinking Hasbean's La Ilusion through an Aeropress. It is really really delicious! It's quite pricey, but I got a discount through the Hasbean app, using the 'Emergency' function. You shake your phone, and it brings up a random coffee - do it enough times and it brings one up with a discount!

But then again, most people probably aren't as cheap as me!


----------



## jimrobo

Never knew about the discount bit! Great tip fran!


----------



## pendragoncs

Fran said:


> I've been drinking Hasbean's La Ilusion through an Aeropress. It is really really delicious! It's quite pricey, but I got a discount through the Hasbean app, using the 'Emergency' function. You shake your phone, and it brings up a random coffee - do it enough times and it brings one up with a discount!
> 
> But then again, most people probably aren't as cheap as me!


I do that occasionally as well although the wife wonders what the hell I'm doing, as well as discount they sometimes also do free p+p on some of the items.

Another way to get discount at HasBean, well 5% anyway, is to use the discount code steve includes with the coffee 101 email tutorials. Mine hasn't expired so have been using it each time.


----------



## sicknote

Two Day Roasters BSCA#1 Brazilian Speciality Coffee Association number 1 blend.......perhaps the best coffee I have had this year.


----------



## MartinB

^^ bloody gorgeous that is. Are you from Bristol, sicknote?


----------



## ChiarasDad

Based on the last two posts, I have just placed my order. A weakness for Brazils, I have.


----------



## MikeHag

sicknote said:


> Two Day Roasters BSCA#1 Brazilian Speciality Coffee Association number 1 blend.......perhaps the best coffee I have had this year.


Thanks for this steer. Found their website and really like what they're doing, especially the blending tips and blend builder feature of their ordering system.


----------



## sicknote

No Martin, I am just south of Glasgow.

I was going to edit my post after posting.....It is the best coffee I have had this year and would possibly go as far to say it's the best coffee I have ever tasted in a milk drink.....nutty chocolate heaven...lol.

Mike I also like what they are doing as a company, the 100g pricing and set delivery cost is also brilliant. I'm also starting to prefer roasters who supply in paper bags and think everyone should use this method.....there is something about paper, or is that just me? Tonight I will try their El Bosque and report back.


----------



## MikeHag

sicknote said:


> I'm also starting to prefer roasters who supply in paper bags and think everyone should use this method.....there is something about paper, or is that just me?


I'm not a fan of paper bags, but since twoday's philosophy is "7 days max" then it makes sense for them. I would pay extra for a resealable valve bag though.

Rwanda COE#13 and BSCA#1 on order









Interesting that they seem to roast most stuff dark


----------



## sicknote

I first drank Rwandan coffee so I thought I should at least give the COE#13 a try.....nice through the Chemex.

Plastic packaging is a pet hate of mine.


----------



## HandsOnRoaster

MikeHag said:


> I would pay extra for a resealable valve bag though.


Hi Mike,

We actually pay more for our paper bags than the plastic/foil bags with valves. The plastic/foil valve bags are really pretty cheap and invariably come from China. A decent quality kraft paper bag costs quite a bit more (pennies per bag...but proportionately quite a lot), but we thought that this was better for freshly roasted coffee, and taking into account the ethics/environment around plastics and fossil fuels etc. Though if the objective was to store coffee for a long time, the sealed bags are obviously required. Although, the valves really just let out CO2 and stop O2 getting in...and I'm sure are therefore more about allowing people smell the coffee on supermarket shelves to tempt them to buy it. But then I'm a cynic with a thing about valves!

Sorry, a bit off-topic but I can't help commenting on bags and valves!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## MikeHag

I am keen to get to the bottom of this bag thing TBH Paul, so thanks for this info. I had thought the paper ones would be cheaper since they aren't airtight. I could be wrong but HasBean sell the plastic ones for (I think) 65p each [EDIT... my price here is wrong!], which would be too expensive for me.

My main aim is indeed to protect the beans from ongoing oxidisation for as long as possible. Aside from the environmental impact (which I admit I hadn't considered) why would paper bags be more costly/better? I must be missing something. The paper ones I've used have been a bit crap.

(Sorry, off topic... I'll start a new thread)


----------



## sicknote

Fair points Paul.....I'm all for paper bags and I think they suit the product.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Espresso this morning: ST. ALi Cult of Done. I have settled on 93C and 18g (VST), anywhere from about 45-65s brew time for a ~20g ristretto. Delicious.

Drip this morning: Glen Lyon Costa Rica Finca La Candelilla. Very nice, rich and sweet. However I found it a little acidic for my tastes, and will be playing with some other brew methods.


----------



## shreder

Latte Meseta Bar or Izzo Silver from caffe gino


----------



## MikeHag

sicknote said:


> Two Day Roasters BSCA#1 Brazilian Speciality Coffee Association number 1 blend.......perhaps the best coffee I have had this year.


Received it. Liked it. Didn't blow my socks off but it's ok.

What I AM impressed with is the service from twoday coffee roasters. I cocked up when ordering and accidentally ordered pre-ground bags of BSCA and the Rwanda COE







Found out when they arrived. One phone call later and two bags of whole beans were on their way at no extra charge. I'll be ordering from them again.


----------



## 20Eyes

Kebado Dara, filter. Have played around with this for the last five days but have had to admit that it's the first coffee from Square Mile that I just don't like. Not sure if I got a rogue batch, or whether it's their chosen level, but the roast is way too light for me - some of the beans are barely the colour of a Werther's Original!


----------



## ChiarasDad

For the last 3 days it's the Two Day BSCA. Fantastic, utterly wonderful. It has the yummy chocolate flavour that I love Brazils for, but with added subtlety and complexity.

Mike, what's your brew temperature? I felt the BSCA was sweet but with a slight bitter finish at the 93C I started with. I took the temperature down just a tick or two, and now it's sweet and delicious throughout. (18g in the VST, about 60s for a ~20g shot)


----------



## MikeHag

I'll try to surf down to a lower temp and give it a go (no PID here).

It wasn't that it was bitter, the sweetness was fine. Just a bit monotonous in the cup. But I'll keep trying









Holy crap... 60 seconds?!


----------



## garydyke1

I have some freshly roasted beans from Hands-On (so fresh the roasting machine was still warm when we arrived). Lusty Glaze & North Coast Roast.

Ill be sharing some pictures we took whilst we were there on a visit this week and a review of the coffees soon once they have rested properly


----------



## stavros

Of all the interesting threads on this forum, this is the one I love most. I like to know what people are drinking and how they enjoy it. I've ordered the BSCA blend and the Rwanda COE from Two-day (which are currently at the post office for collection) on the strength of some of the comments above. I'm about to finish a bag of fairtrade espresso blend from Origin, which was okay to start with and got progressively better the tighter I pulled it. I mainly bought it for the free cup and saucer offer though!


----------



## funinacup

Just ordered some Red Brick from Square Mile and some of the fairtrade from Origin as it sounds delicious in the description and I've never tried their coffees before.


----------



## sicknote

Delivery today from Two Day Roasters......more BSCA#1, El Borbollon 100% Red Bourbon and Musasa Co-operative 100% Red Bourbon.


----------



## stavros

I'm a little puzzled over the two coffees I bought from Two Day. I bought the BSCA number one blend and the Rwandan COE. One makes a lovely sweet gloopy espresso and an average aeropress, while the other makes a thin tart espresso but a juicy citrussy aeropress. But it's not the way round I would expect. Do you think they have labelled the bags incorrectly? Has anyone had this happen before or am I massively screwing up a perfectly good espresso bean and looking for far fetched excuses?!


----------



## MikeHag

I have both too, and following your post I've tried the Rwanda as an espresso and much prefer it to the BSCA. Not sure if that was your experience too. I tried a HasBean red bourbon as espresso recently too and it was incredible. Sweet, fruity, whilst not too acidic. So the Rwandan bourbons have it for me. Everything that is missing from the BSCA, as far as my own palate goes. So much so that I've been blending the BSCA with more fruity, acidic beans to see if I can get it to a place I enjoy. No luck yet. I've even been trying the BSCA in a triple basket to try to eek out some extra sweetness or something, but I'm afraid that for me it just tastes of the inside of an empty oil drum.

But I'm fairly sure it's not a fault with the roast or the beans... just personal taste.


----------



## truecksuk

very interesting thread! i'm currently drinking Kenya AA Rugamarthi from Andrew Jardwell's GreenCoffee UK. A great tasting fruity flavoured coffee with aeropress- I dont have an espresso machine just yet.. but im in the market for a classic!


----------



## ChiarasDad

MikeHag said:


> I'll try to surf down to a lower temp and give it a go (no PID here).
> 
> It wasn't that it was bitter, the sweetness was fine. Just a bit monotonous in the cup. But I'll keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap... 60 seconds?!


 FWIW I found the BSCA faded rather quickly -- I loved it for the first, hmm, it would be about 3-4 days post-roast, and then I felt it went a bit flat and, as you say, monotonous. Perhaps it is just a short-lived coffee (at their level of roast anyway). But I did truly like it a lot for those first couple of days that I had it.

And yes, I know 60 seconds is abnormal. But I like somewhat slow ristretto shots to begin with, so typical for me might be 40s and 60-65s isn't super unusual. But that's just my tastes, I'm not saying the coffee demanded it.

This week I am out of drinkable espresso, everything in the house is old and stale (except my wife's drip, I keep her well supplied). Headed into London today where I suppose it's most likely I'll pick up a bag of Red Brick, but I'm a little tempted to see if I have time to divert to ST. ALi or Sensory Lab -- seems they've just tweaked Cult of Done, and I'm very eager to try the latest. I'm also eager to try some of the Two Day Rwanda. The temptations never end.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Square Mile Red Brick, prepared per the recipe at their site. I like it better at the higher end of their suggested temperature range than at the low end. Really delicious. I wasn't a big fan of the Summer Espresso (nothing wrong with it, I just didn't find it compelling), but Red Brick has reminded me how good their coffee is when it's good.

Edit: meant to mention, bag was dated 3 October, making this between 48 and 72 hours off roast.


----------



## stavros

That's good news, I placed an order for red brick last night. I thought their spring espresso was excellent but never got around to trying the summer blend. Looking forward to this one though.


----------



## sicknote

I have just started on my second bag of BSCA#1 and it seems different from the first. Perhaps down to what you say chiarasdad about the 3-4 day roast....it must be 7 days after roasting and it's like a different coffee alltogether. I would even say it might be roasted slightly darker.


----------



## MikeHag

Two words... 'paper'... 'bag'


----------



## sicknote

lol........


----------



## 20Eyes

I made a Red Brick espresso yesterday afternoon (roast day: 3rd October) and was impressed. Really enjoyed it. Made as per their recipe. Only thing I noticed was that it seems to grind fine, had to back off the Mazzer a touch.


----------



## MikeHag

Starting on these, just landed.


----------



## garydyke1

How did you get these to the UK?


----------



## MikeHag

Mrs Haggie's been at the Oracle conference and managed a stop off at the Blue Bottle kiosk at fishermans wharf. She was impressed by the queues for their coffee.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Very nice. I think I have only ever had their 17 ft ceiling (which was very good, even if not really my style of thing).


----------



## MikeHag

The Retrofit espresso is gone (I liked it) and now having both a French Press and pourover of their Bella Donovan, a blend for brewed coffee made with Sidamo and Sumatran. As you might expect, it's bold, heavy and safe, the Dr Martin boot of coffee. Meh.


----------



## shreder

hello

I have just started a bag of Agust Natura Equa. Very very nice !!!


----------



## MikeHag

It's all about Hands-On Coffee Roasters today









I started today with Lusty Glaze espresso... Paul has nailed it with this one. I loved it the first time a few months back and it is still fantastic. Not sure what's in there, and I think I can taste some Brazil, but maybe not, as it has much more complexity and 'life' than brazilian blends I've tried. Great start!

Then onto the highlight. Honduras Finca Santa Marta, Pacamara Lot 232. Stunning!

I made it as a French Press and a V60 at the same time for comparison. There's very little between them as they were both quite incredible IMHO - although I think the French Press won it by a margin because the extra body is a great addition yet doesn't overpower the bright notes. Over recent weeks my tongue seems to have learned that coffees with body can still have a lot of lovely complexity and acidity, and these beans fall squarely in that category. I've found that the best coffees keep working on my lips, tongue and memory long after drinking them, like this one does. Awesome production, perfect roast. I can't say enough!


----------



## ChiarasDad

*What's on my front hallway floor this morning?*

A 150g packet (of Rwanda COE#13) from Two Day Coffee. It is on my hallway floor because it fits through the letter slot! No 250g order ever does (even in those flattish bags that HasBean uses). As a veteran of many, many missed deliveries and the resultant mornings of antiquated-bean coffee and extra trips to the post office, this thrills me beyond belief.

I just can't tell you how much it warms my heart to have my fresh order waiting for me in the house instead of at the post office. I'm American-born so I don't feel entitled to use the phrase "chuffed to bits," but I am, I really am.

And I haven't even tasted the coffee yet. That's for tomorrow.

(Meanwhile this morning it was Red Brick, dated 3/10 so it's now on day 9, and really, it has had it. While it was not-undrinkable, it was pleasureless and had an unpleasant aftertaste. So I'm doubly glad for the COE arriving on time.)


----------



## stavros

You're right to feel chuffed to bits about the Rwandan COE from Two Day, it is a tasty tasty coffee both brewed and as a rich citrussy espresso. It exceeded my expectations. In fact you might be wishing you had a bigger letter box for bigger bags!


----------



## Mal

MikeHag said:


> Then onto the highlight. Honduras Finca Santa Marta, Pacamara Lot 232. Stunning!


HasBean have got a couple of lots of this too. Lot 236 is also staggeringly good, I''ve not tried 237 yet but the smart money would be on that being fantastic as well. I might just have to get the 232 and 237, it would be fascinating to try three lots of the same coffee to taste the differences.


----------



## garydyke1

This week I bin mostly drink'in Hasbean (if anyone remembers The Fast Show?)

*Blake Espresso blend*, see how it does in the VST today

couple of Kenyas for my Brewed coffee ongoing experiments:

*Mukai AA*



*
Kayu Peaberry*


----------



## jimrobo

I'm on the Kayu peaberry too. I roasted my own and bought pre roasted. The pre roasted was seriously good! My own roasted wasn't as good. It was so fruity! It tasted like a fruit tea!!

Incidentally with all this hasbean we are all drinking Steve must be doing well.......was in Manchester last night and went past a "hasbean red" Porsche registration HASBEAN!


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> I'm on the Kayu peaberry too. I roasted my own and bought pre roasted. The pre roasted was seriously good! My own roasted wasn't as good. It was so fruity! It tasted like a fruit tea!!
> 
> Incidentally with all this hasbean we are all drinking Steve must be doing well.......was in Manchester last night and went past a "hasbean red" Porsche registration HASBEAN!


What brew method have you tried? So far myself just an aeropress using the Hasbean recipe, pretty nice, although I think this will suite V60 better.

What this car? Ive seen it too, whilst at Hasbean towers...(ive removed some of the car reg I dont think spreading the exact details on a public forum is wise!)


----------



## jimrobo

Yeh that's the one. Yeh I purposefully didn't put the exact reg!

I only espresso it through my expobar which was really really nice. My own roasted wasn't even close. I've got some jailbreak to roast this afternoon to try tomorrow.


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> Yeh that's the one. Yeh I purposefully didn't put the exact reg!
> 
> I only espresso it through my expobar which was really really nice. My own roasted wasn't even close. I've got some jailbreak to roast this afternoon to try tomorrow.


hasbean dont recommend it for espresso (although they say no rules really) , so its interesting it came out well. might give it a whirl.

What was your dose / temp / extraction ?


----------



## Mal

garydyke1 said:


> What brew method have you tried? So far myself just an aeropress using the Hasbean recipe, pretty nice, although I think this will suite V60 better.


I had some of this too. My verdict using the aeropress was the much the same, pretty nice though it didn't blow me away. I must get myself a dripper, still haven't made my mind up between Chemex or Wave.


----------



## jimrobo

Interesting. I didn't read the notes so I didn't know that!!!

Strange though as it was lovely! Although the one I roasted wasn't as good and I suspect that would be excellent roasted but I don't have a v60/aeropress setup.

I just did the standard 18g/25s decent tamp double shot extraction with some microfoam through it.

Have to say though the la illusion I've had the last week too has been superb although according to the cupping notes I should get lemonade but I just get the biggest hit of chocolate for some reason. Maybe it's a temperature thing because I've been playing with lower temperatures .


----------



## garydyke1

I have to say I am impressed by Hasbean Blake Mk3. The smell that greeting me when I first opened the bag 4th day after roasting was divine! Like a bag of dried christmas fruits and nuts, prunes, figs, cherries.

First espresso was from 15g. 24.1g extracted @ 94c in 31 seconds. A little slow and that showed in the cup. The smell was intoxicating but inviting ...on the palate - too intense and syrupy, slight salty tang at the finish, clearly potential was there. Adjusted a tiny bit courser and ran the same variables , obtaining 24.4g in 26 seconds. That was more like it! Bang on the money - everything you could ever hope for from an espresso. Not a god shot by any means but pretty darn awesome and true to Steve's tasting notes. For 4 quid a bag, great value.


----------



## jimrobo

I'm die another order will bung a bag in.

Anyone got any recommendations for trying something a little different? Have tried all of the top few in the popular ones now but fancy trying something that's maybe not so well known in the hasbean lineup?


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> I'm die another order will bung a bag in.
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for trying something a little different? Have tried all of the top few in the popular ones now but fancy trying something that's maybe not so well known in the hasbean lineup?


By the way that Kenya Kayu is completely different through the V60, compared to aeropress...All about the orange zest, really accentuates the acidity. next stop espresso!

Definately try this = http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ethiopia-Shakiso-Natural.html

Its very different!


----------



## Mal

I'll second the Shakiso. A bit odd but I like it very much.


----------



## nicespresso

I am by no means a coffee expert, but I have been drinking over the week:

1) Sainsburys taste the diff colombian dark roast---for the price I think this is very nice. As the packet says a tinge of caramel flavour.

2) Markus Coffee Espresso Blend + Markus Coffee Regent and Negresco, both really lovely but my girlfriend found the espresso blend to be a bit too strong for her.


----------



## ChiarasDad

The Two Day Rwanda COE #13 is nice, but as an espresso it's not entirely my sort of thing. Still, I do plan to finish out the bag. I have Two Day's house blend espresso coming today or Monday, and we'll see how that goes.

FWIW I find COE #13 likes to be brewed pretty hot. I'm not sure just how hot -- I have my PID set to 232F boiler temperature, and my boiler-to-brewhead table only goes up to 228, which is 95.5C. So it's a bit north of there. Prior shots at various degrees cooler were still nice, but a bit more astringent than I like in my espresso (though they could be just what you want if your tastes are different.)


----------



## Mal

A random blend of mostly Sumatran Longberry with some Costa Rican Las Lajas Perla Negra and Salvadorian La Ilusion - in other words using up odds and sods from HasBean. Not the best cup of coffee I've ever had but was OK considering the Sumatran wasn't fantastic to start with and the other two aren't obvious bedfellows (cupfellows?).


----------



## SlowRoast

I'll probably be shot dead on the spot for this, but for the next few days, my cups will be Costa Coffee's Mocha Italia roast... It tastes so much better on my machine though, not one spot of bitterness! (well, maybe a little, but I quite liked it) Might be because I'm not dosing into a filthy basket or machine ... (I pulled a double shot into a small cup and made what tasted like a cross between a cappuccino and a latte, the microfoam was amazing!)


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

My order arrived from Has Bean this morning. The order was the new Espresso starter pack and i opened up the Blake espresso blend first.

Regards

Chris


----------



## seeq

Blake is lovely, it's taken 5 days rest to get the most out of the beans, but that's what currently is in my cup. Blake mk III blend, 5 days post rost, delicious!


----------



## sicknote

Artisan Roast - Janszoon.........lovely.


----------



## mike 100

Yirgacheffe from Coffee Bean Shop consistently good, they now have Tiger Stripes back on try it if you can it's a terrific coffee

Mike


----------



## MikeHag

sicknote said:


> Artisan Roast - Janszoon.........lovely.


Have you joined Megan's V60 club yet?


----------



## sicknote

No I haven't Mike, have you?.


----------



## MikeHag

I went once a few months ago. I can recommend it ... good intro to cupping and tasting coffee. Not overly geeky, nice people. After joining you get discounts.


----------



## sicknote

I really like the coffee they sell but find the shop a bit....hmmmm.


----------



## MikeHag

I think I know what you mean. As an alternative, if you haven't already, pop in to see Lisa roasting by the window at Coffee, Chocolate & Tea, in Finnieston. It's small, friendly and very different from Artisan Roast. She used to work at Toby's Estate in Oz but I believe she's a weegie.


----------



## koffie

I'm a v60 club member! reading the last page of the thread is making me coffee homesick anyway. I'd kill for a Janszoon double or for the variety of African coffee offered at CC&T.

Anyway here is what was in my cup this morning:

At breakfast: Washed ethiopian sidamo (#2?) maybe 90 seconds out of 1st crack. Home roasted on monday - tart but smooth mouthfeel and pretty striking acidity in the cafetiere and much more characterful than through the v60.

Tuning in the grinder: Lusty glaze espresso (Hands-on coffee) 3 weeks out the roaster; dark summer fruit tones are starting to dominate. Really tasty.

Single origin espresso (about 11am?): another Home roast; Sumatra Lintong dropped at the cusp of 2nd crack. Sweet, spiced and earthy.


----------



## sicknote

Mike, I have been in Coffee, Chocolate & Tea a few times, very laid back kinda feel.......enjoy your drinks and then pay. I enjoy grabbing a coffee there.

Could someone recommend a decent high caffeine bean?


----------



## stavros

This week I have mostly been drinking Hasbean's Mexican La Yerba. Well I've been trying to. It sounded right up my street from the descriptors and the In My Mug video, I was eagerly anticipating that gateau-ey goodness. However I haven't got on with it at all. Now I'm not sure why. The beans have a "neglected refrigerator" like smell that immediately puts me off, and this follows in the espresso overpowering any cherry or chocolate notes I was expecting. As an aeropress brew I actually left it unfinished, unheard of for speciality coffee! All I can think of is that this could be the first dry processed coffee I've tried and what my tastebuds (and nostrils) are objecting to is what Steve Hasbean describes as the "funk" factor. Could this be the case?

I've ordered some Lusty Glaze from Hands-On next, after reading good things on here I'm eager to try these out, but I'm still baffled why I so dislike a coffee that sounded almost tailor made for my taste.


----------



## RoloD

stavros said:


> This week I have mostly been drinking Hasbean's Mexican La Yerba. Well I've been trying to.... I'm still baffled why I so dislike a coffee that sounded almost tailor made for my taste.


1. Steve runs a great business and has enormous enthusiasm and commitment. He is also a salesman.

2. An adventurous approach to coffee (or anything!) can take you to places you wish you hadn't been.

3. Not everyone likes the same stuff. I've had coffee from HasBean that I had to give away too.


----------



## Mal

Indeed. I liked La Yerba quite a lot. I've had a a couple of slightly underwhelming coffees from Steve but nothing undrinkable and the vast majority have been excellent.


----------



## bespokelogic

Bristol two day roasters, house espresso blend is working for me today..


----------



## UnclePJ

this morning i have mostly been drinking Old Brown Java as supplied by coffeebeanshop in Ashford...nice


----------



## jimrobo

square mile red brick. First go on them and wowsers! I don't think I am going to be able to tear myself away from this blend it is the most gorgeous coffee I've ever had! Its even better than my own roasted jailbreak/illusion blend I make from hasbean.


----------



## garydyke1

I also have SM Red Brick on its way ...along with 3 bags from Hasbean:

1. Mexico La Yerba Natural

2. Sumatra Aceh Tengah Lingtong 2011

3. Kenya Kiri Peaberry


----------



## lookseehear

I went through a bag of red brick a couple of weeks ago - lovely blend!


----------



## ChiarasDad

Those of you enjoying Red Brick, I'll be interested to hear how your results fare as the coffee ages. The one bag I've had was delicious for the first few days after roast, but was really thoroughly dead and not at all enjoyable once it reached a week from roast. That's such a short time that I wonder if I just had an anomalous batch.


----------



## lookseehear

That's not what I found. I quite often buy from Notes on St Martins Lane, but the bags are usually a week or so post roast (not ideal but I like being able to buy great beans from a shop). I think I took another week or so to get through them and enjoyed throughout.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Good to know, thanks. I was going from the date stamped on the bag (which I bought at Kaffeine on Great Titchfield, but like you I often pick some up at Notes St. Martin's Lane). It had been roasted on a Monday and was moribund by Sunday, which is most of what's kept me from getting more since then. If your experience was that it was good for a while longer then perhaps mine was just an outlier.


----------



## garydyke1

RE Red Brick - roasted Monday & ordered through post : I need to play with this a little more but initially i was getting rubbery smell from the grinds and also in the cup. This was at 94deg/15g/23g extraction/28 secs.

Tried again at 95deg just for kicks but got tiny bit of bitterness but still rubbery hints. The extractions both looked very pretty with no signs of channeling etc

Not sure I like it, I just belched and could taste rubber : (

Need to try at 93deg


----------



## jimrobo

Very strange Gary? Can't say I got anything rubbery in my cup from it??


----------



## garydyke1

Cant say its a tasting note or smell I have ever picked up before!


----------



## jimrobo

I'm out of my initial order. Should have some more arriving this week I'll let you know if I get anything like that in mine?


----------



## SlowRoast

Right now Izzo Vivi Verde beans, in a cappuccino. It has a slight earthy taste to it. Very little bitterness. Love it, this'll probably what's in my hopper most of the time now!


----------



## garydyke1

Update on SM Red Brick :

Today no rubber what-so-ever. I can only conclude that something had contaminated my grinder (maybe a brush-hair). Im confused though as Mexico La Yerba tasted fine just prior....never mind I TAKE IT ALL BACK!

Running the same 15g/28secs/94C/23g extraction (actually stopped it short of any blonding based on weight) with a pretty darn good looking pour it was much tastier. A hint of sourness I could probably adjust a tad more course but an incredible long finish in anycase. Quite juicy and mouthwatering with some nice acidity....Leaving pure chocolate aftertaste for several minutes.

Ventured into a flat-white and OMG it is divine! Dark-Chocolate-malted-milkshake. Laura is gonna love this the weekend.

We are off to London next weekend so am looking forward to tasting this blend through the expert hands of the Barista at places like Prufrock...see how mine compares on the little Expobar


----------



## MikeHag

Nicaragua Maragogype from The Bean Shop in Perth. I really enjoyed the sizeable Pacamara from Hands On recently and wanted to compare with other 'elephant' beans. There is a definite similarity in my pourover.


----------



## Shuttergirl

Had HB's Ethiopian Shakiso today, fresh bag in post roasted yesterday, but couldn't wait







- floral (jasmin) element was quite strong and heady, & seemed to overpower anything fruity for me. I liked it tho' and think I could get hooked. Will see how batch develops over coming days.

Also had HB's Mexican Yerba. Didn't get any black cherry, but it's early days. Not quite as full bodied and heavier aftertaste, but more subtle flavours than Shakiso. I prefered the Shakiso but my mother, who I gave tasting samples to, preferred the Yerba.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Today it's Climpson & Sons Sidamo/Daterra espresso blend, which formerly was their Summer Espresso blend, and which I've enjoyed very much at Speakeasy (though Speakeasy's site seems to say they're using something else now).

It's to be expected that my results will fall short of Speakeasy's, but the gap is wider than I usually experience. I know I don't have my grind quite right yet, but I think a dose of 18g and temp of 94.5-95 are about right for this one. Still experimenting.

And here's an odd thing: while the coffee liquid itself is very nice, the crema layer is all but flavourless. That is certainly not the case when Speakeasy brews this coffee. (Could be an age thing - the bag I have is 9 days old.)


----------



## stavros

I'm just about to finish off a bag of Hasbean's Jabberwocky blend. What a thoroughly enjoyable coffee that's been. I must say it exceeded my expectations as I was slightly concerned it might be too bright and acidic (although I'd had it before at the excellent Shrewsbury Coffeehouse). No such worries in the cup. And my mum, who's appreciation and taste for fresh coffee seems to grow with every one of her weekly cappuccinos, she reckoned it was the nicest she'd had made by me. High praise indeed!

I've got some La Ilusion coming tomorrow, I decided to splash out a bit this week!


----------



## garydyke1

I have a bag of St Ali 'Cult of Done' blend roasted 18/11, shall keep it resting another week, the barista their suggested @9-11 days the sweetspot. I must say the honeyed-caramel aromas coming from the bag are hard to resist!


----------



## Dahtac

This morning's brew was a Kalita Wave of Square Mile's el Majahual. A surprise favorite for me from the past few months


----------



## MikeHag

Cupping right to left... Ascending lightness of roast.

Tazza d'Oro "La Regina" blend ... toasty, cooling to a smooth finish.

The Bean Shop (Perth), Nicaragua Maragogype ... peachy throughout.

Hands On Coffee, El Salv Santa Barbara ... Honey and green grapes


----------



## Shuttergirl

This morning I had my first taste of Hasbean's Jailbreak... not that impressed to be honest. Not enough going on for me. Its gonna take a lot to get me off my staple HasBeans Monsoon Malabar.

This afternoon I swallowed my pride and tried a Sainsbury's pack of beans - Tanzanian Moshi Community Sundried Peaberry.... A Grocer's 2010 winner. I was really surprised as it wasn't half bad for a supermarket bean, (given I have no idea when it was roasted). Especially at £2.99 for a bag. I'm not sure I entirely got the blackcurrant & lemon notes, but I definitely got something interesting & fruity late in the taste. Need to practice a bit on the bean.

If your online orders get delayed etc and you need to do an emergency run, you could do far worse... (a lot worse, actually, it tasted better than several types of beans over twice the price, from some UK roasters.)


----------



## garydyke1

Sometimes the hardest ones to dial in and get the best out of end up being the most rewarding...too bad half the bag has gone by that point


----------



## Shuttergirl

This morning was a new batch of Lusty Glaze. To me it seemed very robust & strong - a bit of a Rambo of the coffee world!  Probably too macho for my palate tbh, I prefer a few delicate or floral notes - but will see how the roast develops in the next week.


----------



## Dahtac

This morning was some of Bailies Ethiopia Dara Kebado natural, lovely, lovely coffee


----------



## ChiarasDad

Just after midnight is morning, right?

Square Mile Tegu AA (no longer on the site, sadly). As I noted over in its thread, so good that I drank most of what should have been sink shots whilst dialing it in, and am now likely doomed to be awake the rest of the night. Marvelous stuff.


----------



## garydyke1

Yum yum yum Hasbean Christmas espresso blend..even so long after roast date.

Really well balanced, smooth dark choc, hint of spice (nutmeg/clove)....tiny hint of orange peel in there possibly from the Kenya...probably the best coffee pairing for a mince pie or eccleflechan tarte!

94c ...14.5g....22.5 output in 28 seconds...nice walnut coloured crema with tiger flecks....really good. They need to make this a permanent fixture if you ask me, although I love the seasonality of it....


----------



## Danielowenuk

I wish I had the palette and and experience to describe it well, but in my cup;

Papua New Guinea Sigri

from local roaster


----------



## garydyke1

Hasbean Konga Peaberry Natural will be opened tomorrow....Shall try it Brewed, espresso & flat white..cant wait for the funk


----------



## stavros

I spent a big part of the afternoon trying to decide what coffee to buy next. I was tempted with Union Hand-Roasted but frankly I didn't get on with their website. I was left in the dark over most of their single-origins so decided to go for blends and plumped for Bright Note and Revelation, to find that the latter was only available pre-ground.

So instead, I've just ordered Brazil Fazenda Esperance and Holy Moly blend from Coffee Real. I've never used them before, I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## blaclcoffeeforme

HasBean, HasBean all the way!!!


----------



## Spazbarista

Stavros, Revelation is available in bean form and it is worth trying. It's lovely dark rich stuff

I've abandoned all the Hasbean stuff that was sent to me as a present, as the last thing I want at 6am is a cup of sour piss, that I have to fanny about with in order to get something that is half drinkable.

Unfortunately I've run out of the surprisingly nice freebie mocha java that came with my grinder and had to break out some good old Happy Donkey. It won't win any prizes for originality or subtlety,but it tastes ok in whatever way I choose to drink it


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Hasbean Konga Peaberry Natural will be opened tomorrow....Shall try it Brewed, espresso & flat white..cant wait for the funk


Ok so as Aeropress, following Steve's technique......smell is delightful, clearly unusual, clearly a natural coffee. Smells like brandy-snaps in a blender with liquorish and sour cherries. Boozy strawberrys popping into my mind, but I read the tasting notes so must be the power of persuasion.

Think I need to back off the grind a tad , as a tiny tiny hint of bitterness/roastiness..but really lovely and a break from the South American norm. The over-riding flavour for me is turkish delight & liqourish on the finish! As it cools its getting sweeter...Its a little-bit flat and low-med acidity. Shall try this again tiny bit courser and not by-pass brew/dilute but instead use the full 250ml water for the brew...see if I can bring the acidity out a little more...as thats whats missing for me.


----------



## lucky13

garydyke1 said:


> Hasbean Konga Peaberry Natural will be opened tomorrow....Shall try it Brewed, espresso & flat white..cant wait for the funk


In the past week this has become my favorite coffee... so much funk!


----------



## nekromantik

I just had a Hands on Coffee Lust Glaze. Its good but tastes same as Has Bean Blake to me.


----------



## bobbytoad

Lusty Glaze here too - lush!


----------



## Magnus

Has bean Jailbreak!


----------



## ChiarasDad

Londinium Costa Rican decaf. I am getting really wonderful shots from this - rich, thick, creamy, delicious.

My past experience with decafs is that they're tricky to work as espresso, but I am getting superb shots from this one, very easily and very repeatably.

My current recipe is a rather fine grind, pulled short to yield about an ounce in about 20 seconds, at 94C. Deliciously smooth and creamy. Did I mention creamy?

Just wonderful.


----------



## fatboyslim

Magnus said:


> Has bean Jailbreak!


Is this the Mk6? I've got the individual components except the El Bosque and they both make great espresso so I wonder what Jailbreak is like.

Any comments?


----------



## Magnus

It was brewed on 9 Jan. don't know if it's mk6 - the label don't say.

I like it, but only done three shots, so still tuning in.

I'm aiming for a 25 - 30 sec draw, but find I have to grind rather coarsely when using the 18g VST, which surprises me.

( I'm using a Gaggia Baby Class)

I like the taste! With milk wonderfully nutty flavours dominate, and more bitter and fruity on its own - but early days, still.


----------



## fatboyslim

I had the last shot of my first (of many) bag of Bolivian Machacamarca this morning.

By itself it is very tricky to dial in and I had to make constant adjustments between dose and grind.

I found it benefited from a lower dose, longer extraction.

Last shot of first bag was absolutely bag on...wait for it...38 second extraction.

Good in milk but not as good as the Brazilian Fazenda Cachoeira by itself.

That is the Mk6 you have Magnus.


----------



## gazbea

Machacamarca for me too. Tastes great in the aeropress


----------



## stavros

That's how I got the best out of my machacamarca fatboyslim.16g in, 34 second extraction for 28g brew weight. Shame it took me the whole bag to work it out!


----------



## Magnus

Jailbreak mk6, again.

Being a beginner and still experimenting rather violently, I did a finer grind, still VST 18g, and a looong extraction (40s about).

Tasted rich and full, fruity and a nice acidity without milk. Did not work well at all with milk, where the acidity became too prominent for me.

Is the VST 18g simply the wrong basket? Should I go back to the 16g basket the Gaggia came with?


----------



## SlowRoast

I'm drinking my local's own blend/roast. It's quite a high roast. Not sure what it's called sadly, but it was designed by someone quite known for coffee apparently. How vague, I know


----------



## Spazbarista

Bella Barista Italia Creme?


----------



## Glenn

Today I missed an opportunity to have an espresso made by MikeHag ... how did I miss that?

Everyone who made a coffee for me today could be the next UK Barista Champion.


----------



## SlowRoast

Expobarista said:


> Bella Barista Italia Creme?


Nope, there's a little shop called "The Store" here in Rothwell, which is where I did a few hours helping out one day. It's their roast.


----------



## MikeHag

Glenn said:


> Today I missed an opportunity to have an espresso made by MikeHag ... how did I miss that?
> 
> Everyone who made a coffee for me today could be the next UK Barista Champion.


One of those hoppers had some Union beans in, I believe, and t'was good! But only when others pulled it, not me









Last night I had two cups made by John Gordon no less, in the Square Mile roastery. Believe they may have both been Rwanda Musasa Coop but to be honest in that situation who cares what it is?!


----------



## rodabod

MikeHag said:


> in the Square Mile roastery.


Is that at the Square Mile address, just off of Hackney Road? If so, that's right where my flat is!


----------



## MikeHag

Certainly is


----------



## Fran

MikeHag said:


> One of those hoppers had some Union beans in, I believe, and t'was good! But only when others pulled it, not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had two cups made by John Gordon no less, in the Square Mile roastery. Believe they may have both been Rwanda Musasa Coop but to be honest in that situation who cares what it is?!


Are we going to get a blog or forum post on your day at the roasters, Mike? It's certainly something that I'd like to read!


----------



## MikeHag

You sure are! Wouldn't let you off without one of those


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> One of those hoppers had some Union beans in, I believe, and t'was good! But only when others pulled it, not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had two cups made by John Gordon no less, in the Square Mile roastery. Believe they may have both been Rwanda Musasa Coop but to be honest in that situation who cares what it is?!


God shots?


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> You sure are! Wouldn't let you off without one of those


Good stuff!


----------



## Danielowenuk

Ethiopian Mocha Djimmah Coffee

http://www.northern-tea.com/buy-tea-coffee-online.asp?link=165

Took a bit of dialing in (getting used to grinder), seems a little inconsistent but that's probably my tamping.


----------



## shaunclarke

Velluto Nero from The Algerian Coffee Store. Very dark, smokey...old fashioned tasting!


----------



## Spazbarista

Happy Donkey Brazilian espresso blend. Belt and braces but at £2.80 a bag it's a good vfm option.


----------



## Magnus

HasBean Jailbreak mk6. Roasted 9 Jan.

Drawn very long - 37s! 18g in VST 18g basket, about 60ml resulting espresso.

Wonderful balance between acidity and bitterness. Acidic, floral notes with dominantly fruity flavours.

I love it on it's own. Have not managed to get a consistent, predictable, nice milky drink yet, where the acidity tends to kills it.


----------



## garydyke1

Magnus said:


> HasBean Jailbreak mk6. Roasted 9 Jan.
> 
> Drawn very long - 37s! 18g in VST 18g basket, about 60ml resulting espresso.
> 
> Wonderful balance between acidity and bitterness. Acidic, floral notes with dominantly fruity flavours.
> 
> I love it on it's own. Have not managed to get a consistent, predictable, nice milky drink yet, where the acidity tends to kills it.


Contact 6/8 Kafe in Birmingham and quiz them on their approach to milk drinks with it, they've just switched to it as house blend


----------



## RoloD

I've just taken an espresso subscription out with Climpsons. This month it's Climpson Estate. So far (and I don't think I've got the best out of it yet) I would say it is nutty and slightly earthy, (sort of what I expected Blake to be like). I prefer it to any of HasBean's espresso blends with the possible exceptiont of Breakfast Bomb. Definitely one to try.


----------



## TheBionicMatt

I've had Breakfast Bomb from HasBean. Makes a pretty good latte with the AeroPress. Just waiting for my Gaggia Classic to arrive now! Can't wait!


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Ok so as Aeropress, following Steve's technique......smell is delightful, clearly unusual, clearly a natural coffee. Smells like brandy-snaps in a blender with liquorish and sour cherries. Boozy strawberrys popping into my mind, but I read the tasting notes so must be the power of persuasion.
> 
> Think I need to back off the grind a tad , as a tiny tiny hint of bitterness/roastiness..but really lovely and a break from the South American norm. The over-riding flavour for me is turkish delight & liqourish on the finish! As it cools its getting sweeter...Its a little-bit flat and low-med acidity. Shall try this again tiny bit courser and not by-pass brew/dilute but instead use the full 250ml water for the brew...see if I can bring the acidity out a little more...as thats whats missing for me.


Ive been dosing this 14.5g as espresso @ 94c. 29-30 second extractions keeping 1.55 ratio. I love it. This coffee is as unique as Pacamara or Shakiso naturals, bargain for a fiver! Even a courser grind , same dose 25-26 second extraction adds a bit more 'zing' and make for a fantastic base for a cappa or Machiato


----------



## FDC

Malawi Pamwamba from Coffee Compass. Big fan of Malawi coffee, the Mzuzi being the more well known coffee (from north of the country).

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/africa/malawi-pamwamba-aaa-500g.html


----------



## fatboyslim

Taylors Ltd. Ed. Zambia Terranova....new crop....(I think)

Extremely excited.

EDIT: Second aeropress brew so much better than first, quick grind adjustment


----------



## RoloD

shaunclarke said:


> Velluto Nero from The Algerian Coffee Store. Very dark, smokey...old fashioned tasting!


 I used to buy this many years ago to put in my Moka. As it happens I bought some last month again.

Now I'm one of the people on this site who defend the Italian style against the trend towards light roasts but, I have to say, I found these now just way too dark. Burnt in fact. And two days ago a friend of mind proudly showed me the huge sack of continental beans he buys from The Algerian every 6 months (!). These were even darker - so black and shiny you could see your face in them.

I'm looking for my sweet spot between the *piano black of the Algerian* and the *beige of HasBean*, that respects the Italian style but wants to expand it, that sells beans fresh. 100% espresso (keep your pour-overs and plungers to yourself).

Anyone want to join me on my quest?


----------



## CoffeeMagic

What kind of flavours are you after?


----------



## RoloD

CoffeeMagic said:


> What kind of flavours are you after?


Firstly, coffee flavour!

Not fruits. Dark chocolate and nuts. Rich. Bitter rather than sour. An edge and a depth, starting sharp then rounding off and lingering.

If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## stavros

RoloD said:


> Firstly, coffee flavour!
> 
> Not fruits. Dark chocolate and nuts. Rich. Bitter rather than sour. An edge and a depth, starting sharp then rounding off and lingering.
> 
> If that makes any sense at all.


You could try Coffee Real's Latin Connection blend. It's not really my kind of coffee but it might be yours. And their delivery is rapid.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

RoloD said:


> Firstly, coffee flavour!
> 
> Not fruits. Dark chocolate and nuts. Rich. Bitter rather than sour. An edge and a depth, starting sharp then rounding off and lingering.
> 
> If that makes any sense at all.


I catch your drift. Since I roast my own I'm not sure what is available online these days, however, I used to roast a blend a few years ago that may suit that taste profile. Perhaps look for something with Guatemalan and a Sumatran/Sulawasi components.


----------



## fatboyslim

Dark roast espresso this morning for me containing no less than 6 different beans. 2 different Brazilians, Nicaraguan, Java, Ethiopian, Zambian.

After a month or so using nothing but Has Bean beans, the dark roast was so smooth, chocolately and delicious.

It was also much more forgiving when my first shot extracted in 20 seconds. Second shot was about 30 and was absolutely bang on.

RoloD's description would suit me perfectly too.


----------



## shaunclarke

RoloD said:


> I used to buy this many years ago to put in my Moka. As it happens I bought some last month again.
> 
> Now I'm one of the people on this site who defend the Italian style against the trend towards light roasts but, I have to say, I found these now just way too dark. Burnt in fact. And two days ago a friend of mind proudly showed me the huge sack of continental beans he buys from The Algerian every 6 months (!). These were even darker - so black and shiny you could see your face in them.
> 
> I'm looking for my sweet spot between the *piano black of the Algerian* and the *beige of HasBean*, that respects the Italian style but wants to expand it, that sells beans fresh. 100% espresso (keep your pour-overs and plungers to yourself).
> 
> Anyone want to join me on my quest?


The Velluto Nero is very smooth though. Fantastic in a Cappa! Even the missus likes it. I finished the Velluto yesterday and was back on the Formula Rossa this morning but after a week of Velluto I think i prefer the Velluto dark, smoky taste. I have just had a delivery of Brazillan Bourbon & Organic Bolivian from The Algerian Coffee shop so hopefully these will be nice too. Anybody tried them?


----------



## xiuxiuejar

RoloD said:


> Firstly, coffee flavour!
> 
> Not fruits. Dark chocolate and nuts. Rich. Bitter rather than sour. An edge and a depth, starting sharp then rounding off and lingering.
> 
> If that makes any sense at all.


Guatamala, Indonesia (especially Kalossi) or an espresso blend using these components should suffice


----------



## xiuxiuejar

My morning cup was a rather refreshing Nicaragua Matagalpa (El Limoncillo finca). Dark and rich, chocolatey but with a hint of honey and mango. The perfect way to start the day!


----------



## garydyke1

Columbia Gaitana in the aeropress. Buttery richness, floral/herbal notes, into caramel finish, but a sour tang when cool, will grind finer for next brew


----------



## nekromantik

I just got some Fazenda Samambaia from James Gormet and pulled a shot. It choked my machine for a while then came out fine.

You can slightly taste the coca hints in it but as its only 2 days since roast might take another few days to develop.


----------



## lookseehear

Hands On's Lusty glaze espresso and flat white. Really enjoying it, although a bit darker than I'm used to.


----------



## nekromantik

lookseehear said:


> Hands On's Lusty glaze espresso and flat white. Really enjoying it, although a bit darker than I'm used to.


Yeah my first espresso was Has Bean Jailbreak and then Forumla 6 from JG and I thought LG was a lot darker then both.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Hands On's Lusty glaze espresso and flat white. Really enjoying it, although a bit darker than I'm used to.


I need some of this in my life again...it rocked in milk


----------



## ChiarasDad

This week I've been drinking Lusty Glaze, after two weeks on Londinium's excellent Costa Rican decaf. I'm a bit caffeine-sensitive, and taking a two-week break has been good - good enough that I'm going to experiment for a little while with alternating a bag of decaf with a bag of regular. So tomorrow it's back to decaf for me.


----------



## fatboyslim

Made my own blend of:

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira (Has Bean light roast)

Zambia Terrnova (light roast)

Java (Jampit Estate) (dark roast)

Different roasts but going to try these together tomorrow as brewed literally just for fun!


----------



## bobbytoad

Jailbreak, better than Blake as espresso but still lacking something memorable, also not that good in milk - so will have to switch back to Lusty Glaze which so far has been a revelation - have not been brave enough to try anything darker...


----------



## rodabod

Monmouth Ethiopian Guji Gorbiche in the Aeropress. The rest of the bag went through the espresso machine. Lovely coffee. It's fruity, has a freshness slightly like citrus peel or pine needles, but overall has a rich taste which I compare to a Soreen malt fruit loaf.


----------



## wastedhours

Finished off the high street shops trial (must be nearly 50 different ones) this morning with the last of the M&S Espresso blend (cuts through milk, dark but sweet), but am moving to online stores now, so have some Ethiopian Harrar Longberry coming in the next few days.


----------



## sicknote

HasBean Ethiopian Konga Peaberry Natural........absolutely bizarre. In milk, its Fry's turkish delight.......noticed you posted turkish delight as well Gary on the website.


----------



## garydyke1

Great minds !


----------



## gazbea

Does evening count? I don't like mornings so it's out of bed, shower, dress and off to work!

The espresso machine is turned on by my gf 20 mins before I get home. So when I get in tonight I shall be opening a bag of old Java from coffeebeanshop


----------



## Spazbarista

So far it has been:

Coffee Latino Mocha Java: I bought a kilo of this as the sample they sent was so nice, but this seems different, nasty, unbalanced and stale-tasting.

Union Revelation: always great.

Hands-on Lusty: lovely in milk. Only pulled two shots off one double spout so far. One went in milk, the other as is. Need to tweak the grind. Promising.


----------



## Spazbarista

Finished the Hands On Lusty and was very impressed. I pulled a wide range of shots with it and all of them were nice. Some were exceptionally nice.

Had a couple of goes on the Black Chough this morning. Again, very nice, but seems a little one-dimensional compared to the Lusty. I don't find it bitter, but it doesn't have the body that I thought it might.


----------



## Glenn

This morning I opened a bag of Union cerro ***** - a washed coffee from El Salvador.

Zingy flavours as an espresso, a little lost in milk but I've got a Chemex on the go which I am expecting a little more from. Trying to highlight the citrus and some its tea-like aromas. Going a lot coarser than usual for this coffee


----------



## chimpsinties

This morning I opened a fresh bag of Deterra Pearl from CoffeeBeanShop. Roasted on the 2nd Feb. It's a Brazilian peaberry.

Wow! is all I can say. It's probably the best I've tasted from them and one of the best coffee's I've ever had


----------



## EN4CER

Had x 2 cups of Hasbean Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural 2012 and currently drinking some Blue Mountain







yummmmmmmyyyyyyy


----------



## bobbytoad

Ethiopian Konga Peaberry Natural - Espresso as a first course

followed by Black Chough - OMG whats all this dark roast love all about - was a bit of a shocker - will be sticking firmly to Lusty Glaze in furure for my espresso needs - smooth silky and sweet

... now the dilema of how to get through the bag of chough :eek


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I'm also drinking the konga peaberry at the minute, it's a bit of a crazy one - really boozy with a good kick and then some amazingly sweet aftertastes as an espresso, looking forward to trying it as a drip tomorrow


----------



## chimpsinties

bobbytoad said:


> Ethiopian Konga Peaberry Natural - Espresso as a first course
> 
> followed by Black Chough - OMG whats all this dark roast love all about - was a bit of a shocker - will be sticking firmly to Lusty Glaze in furure for my espresso needs - smooth silky and sweet
> 
> ... now the dilema of how to get through the bag of chough :eek


Just make it into Americano, it'll be fine


----------



## Spazbarista

The Chough doesn't strike me as particularly dark.


----------



## rodabod

> Ethiopian Konga Peaberry Natural followed by Black Chough


Did you smoke it? Sounds painful.

I've read elsewhere that this Konga Peaberry is very good.


----------



## Spazbarista

No he ate it. Hence it being followed later by a black chough.


----------



## garydyke1

Expobarista said:


> The Chough doesn't strike me as particularly dark.


Taming the bitterness is quite hard!


----------



## garydyke1

bobbytoad said:


> Ethiopian Konga Peaberry Natural - Espresso as a first course
> 
> followed by Black Chough - OMG whats all this dark roast love all about - was a bit of a shocker - will be sticking firmly to Lusty Glaze in furure for my espresso needs - smooth silky and sweet
> 
> ... now the dilema of how to get through the bag of chough :eek


Its excellent in milked based drinks..use it up that way


----------



## bobbytoad

Expobarista said:


> No he ate it. Hence it being followed later by a black chough.


Machines are for amateurs i just chew the beans and cut to the chase....









I think my palette has been indoctrinated by the light roasts


----------



## Mal

I've just got a back of Black Chough and had a couple of cups from the aeropress. It's not the most complex coffee I've ever tasted but certainly very drinkable and makes a change from the lighter styles. Not tried it as a pourover yet, I suspect it wont work as well but I'll give it a go at some point.


----------



## SlowRoast

Bewiched Smooth Italian blend in my cup this morning. Not had a good morning for coffee. Took ages to dial in, microfoam just would not happen! (I blame the cows, it started off fine...) And now I just dropped my biscuit in the cup and I don't have a spoon to fish it out. Ah well. Lunch might be better. Never the less I enjoyed the cup.


----------



## Spazbarista

Mal said:


> I've just got a back of Black Chough and had a couple of cups from the aeropress. It's not the most complex coffee I've ever tasted but certainly very drinkable and makes a change from the lighter styles. Not tried it as a pourover yet, I suspect it wont work as well but I'll give it a go at some point.


It won't be. It's meant as a dark roast espresso, and therefore has a flavour profile that is somewhat moderated.

I've pulled a few more shots of it. It's nice with a bit of brown sugar, quite treacly.


----------



## onemac

Tunki Mayo - my first real success.

Al


----------



## ChiarasDad

For the last few days it's been Vertical Break from Coffee Real. I'm pulling it as a short shot, maybe 19-21s to get ~3/4 oz of smooth rich velvety crema with almost no pure liquid beneath it.

It's absolutely wonderful. What I want from my espresso is a tiny little morning demitasse of optimism, and this fits the bill exactly. I've been finding it difficult to stop at one, or even two. I suspect I've found my new 'house espresso' for those times when I'm relaxing a bit from my usual habit of trying something new all the time.

I've been so transfixed by its results as this type of ristretto (and have been going through the bag so fast) that I really have no idea what it's capable of as a more conventional sort of shot. It's well worth experimenting with, I will confidently assert that.

----

As for Black Chough which has been mentioned a few times recently: I have not tried to make it as espresso; to me it's a very nice filter coffee for those times when you want something dark, strong, hot, and just plain good, and aren't on a quest for subtlety, fruity varietal character, or the like (but of course you don't want to feel you're drinking paint stripper either). It's a style I do like in general, and it makes a particularly fine winter coffee to be sure.

I corresponded a little with Paul at Hands-On when it first came out, as my wife and I are in fact expats from California and now and then we do miss a certain "west coast" style of coffee* that Black Chough is described as trying to emulate. In my judgment he's hit the mark very well (in fact we both referred to a blend that it turned out he and we both know).

Success with it as a filter coffee seems to depend pretty heavily on sufficiency of both temperature and contact time. I wasn't getting really satisfying results with it in my filter drip machine nor other cone-filter methods until I got a SwissGold filter which to my surprise really does give a different, and superior, extraction to the machine's supplied permanent filter or the paper ones I was using. I'm useless at AeroPress, but I suspect that people who can use it successfully would be able to make fine Black Chough with it; and from what I know of Chemex I imagine it could work successfully there. But it did seem to be a coffee that could yield weak and uninteresting results unless handled properly.

*Also reminiscent of the strong, dark coffee my wife's relatives in Oslo drink throughout the day -- evidence that you don't have to be American to like this sort of thing


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

Nothing in my cup this morning









All out of Red Brick, been through three bags over the last 2 weeks!

Waiting on my delivery from James Gourmet Coffee.

Ordered:

Formula 6 Espresso Blend

Sao Benedito farm El Carmo Minas Gerais.

Colonel Grumpy's Chapin Blend/ Los Amigos

I noticed they roast on Tuesday's and Thursday's so, probably won't have it while tomorrow! I ordered it on Friday.


----------



## garydyke1

Bleary-eyed and not really with it this morning I accidentally poured 17g of Has Bean Phil Ter blend into the throat of my Mazzer...instead of the intended target of my Porlex.

Thought what the hell and ground it as espresso , weighed 15g into the basket and extracted 23g ..it took 36-37 seconds.

It was delicious! Zingy but not sour, with a powdered-choc finish. Crazy how a filter specific blend has produced one of the tastiest shots for a while with no attempt to dial it in.

FYI - Its also frickin' tasty brewed as designed


----------



## fatboyslim

lol gary I've done the opposite of you.

Whacked some espresso blend into my grinder whilst it was on aeropress setting.

Thought what the hell and made an aeropress instead.

Was deep, rich and chocolately


----------



## APIII

Agree on the Phil Ter! I wasn't expecting much, but I used the whole bag for espresso and got some really nice shots.


----------



## fatboyslim

Machacamarca once again. Tried to make espresso on what I thought was a ridiculously fine setting for espresso.

14.5g first shot - gusher

15g second shot - slight gusher but tasted massively underextracted.

How the devil do you dial Macha in lol. Needs a pretty big adjustment in either dose or grind size.

It is only 3 days old, maybe I should lay it down for a day or two.


----------



## lucky13

Brazilian fazenda samambaia @ The Plan, cardiff.

Delicious.

Now for the beans on toast

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup

Eightpointnine's Sweet Midnight blend in a caffetiere. Later, Dear Green Coffee's House Blend as flat white, then MacBeans Espresso Classico while training this afternoon. Also need to try a fairtrade sample I have at some point!


----------



## Jugglestruck

Tunki Mayo, 17g giving a 36g shot and probably the best shot from my Elektra yet. Beyond delicious.


----------



## Outlaw333

Yirgacheffe, just into it's prime and really delicious. 150ml cappuccino with a perfect shot from the 15g basket is like strawberries and cream!


----------



## ChiarasDad

Today it's Coffee Real's Salvation decaf blend. I'm about three days into it and I think I have my shot parameters about as well dialed in as they're going to be. My shots are perfectly fine - I don't see anything I can do better on them technically anyway, and the flavour and texture are nice enough - but I'm just not loving/savouring this coffee. So far, Londinium's decaf Costa Rican is still my go-to when I'm in decaf mode*.

*I have a relatively low caffeine tolerance, so this year I've been experimenting with going decaf for periods of time so I don't build up sleep debt. I will probably post a little bit about this separately if anyone's interested.


----------



## mike 100

Outlaw333 said:


> Yirgacheffe, just into it's prime and really delicious. 150ml cappuccino with a perfect shot from the 15g basket is like strawberries and cream!


I love Yirgacheffe, one of my all time favourites, usally get mine from Coffeebeanshop, but may I ask where you bought yours?

Thanks


----------



## RoloD

Union Organic Natural Spirit. A really nice caramelly, nutty, dark roast espresso. Lovely lingering aftertaste, which they describe as 'smokey toned tobacco', but it's nicer than that.


----------



## garydyke1

Im still on Phil Ter as my brewed, even though this should be pretty stale by now, its actually still at its peak for me!. Just had a tasty CCD of it (see brewed coffee section my my new post on technique). All i can say is this is a 'nice cup of quality coffee'...I enjoy it too much to critique it or think of tasting notes.

Espresso & milk drinks - Im on Kicker blend...an unwanted hand-me-down from ExpoB. Its been in the freezer for a couple of weeks & is surprising me already. The oranges and lemonade tasting notes are spot on, it is bright but not sour at all...really sweet choc finish that lingers for ages. Im suprised Steve classes it as 'difficult' I struggled much more with Jailbreak.


----------



## Spazbarista

That is because it is really old! Those bags were opened a month ago. Even Red Brick tastes ok after a month









Anyway, I've had a couple of Lusty Glaze's...very nice, but I also filtered some HasBean Sidamo. Barely mediocre would be my judgement.


----------



## garydyke1

Expobarista said:


> That is because it is really old! Those bags were opened a month ago. Even Red Brick tastes ok after a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've had a couple of Lusty Glaze's...very nice, but I also filtered some HasBean Sidamo. Barely mediocre would be my judgement.


Maybe thats the way forward. Open the bag, let it de-gas for a few days, post it half way across the country, seal it back up, in the freezer for 2-3 weeks and voila!

No seriously, the kicker is still smelling very fresh and the bag is inflating like its de-gasing ! Its pretty decent in milk too


----------



## garydyke1

Just retrieved Has Bean Bolivia Finca David Vilca from the freezer (roast date 3rd Feb). Machine has just had a detergent backflush and a full spit n polish. Going to attack the mazzer next with a toothpick and hoover....then tuck into these delicious sounding beans ''milk choc, walnut....pear & juniper berry..spice ..citrus''. Shall pursue as both espresso and Brewed coffee.


----------



## stavros

I've got the Finca David Vilca too. I haven't made an espresso with it yet, but made a V60 with it last night, I think it was nice but I was a bit drunk and can't really remember well!


----------



## garydyke1

Well I can tell you from a sober point of view these beans are very unique smelling, the fresh grinds from the porlex were unlike anything I have found in coffee before...not sure if Juniper tho....damn the tail-end of this man-flu!

My v60 choked (think I buggered up the bloom) and took far too long with too little end liquid in the cup, I expected it to be rank but actually it was drinkable. Very chocolate-nut like ...hint of bitterness as it cooled from my failed execution. Will try again tomorrow backing off the grind a tad and focusing on a perfect pour.....I NEED a flow restriction plug.

On the espresso front my scales have packed up..so its back to visual cutting of the shot..not ideal for dialling in...but im not adverse to switching to coffee making by feel rather than numbers....might give the beans a day to rest as the bloom on the v60 literally erupted!


----------



## SlowRoast

Drury's Unique Espresso blend, which is what's used in some of the locals. Saw a new bag being opened today, apparently delivered Wedensday. I just cleaned my grinder too, with Grindz - even the dialing shots were too good to chuck down the sink! Slight acidity, and a very smooth mouthfeel. These beans have a very sweet crema. But I can't quite put my fingers on the other flavours.


----------



## MikeHag

SlowRoast said:


> Drury's Unique Espresso blend, which is what's used in some of the locals. Saw a new bag being opened today, apparently delivered Wedensday. I just cleaned my grinder too, with Grindz - even the dialing shots were too good to chuck down the sink! Slight acidity, and a very smooth mouthfeel. These beans have a very sweet crema. But I can't quite put my fingers on the other flavours.


Drury's... Civet coffee supplier. Rather drink the grindz.


----------



## SlowRoast

Indeed.







But I'd rather drink fresh Drury over stale Costa beans! The grindz smelt pretty nasty too...

But you'll be pleased last night, in my 1AM shopping spree (as you do) I bought a bag of Copao from Square Mile! That I can't wait to try.


----------



## Earlepap

Square Mile Samniego Narino made in an aeropress. Bloody lovely it was - tropical zing with a smooth, rounded body. While rinsing the paper / warming the mug, I managed to spill boiling water all over my lap. Totally worth it.


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Well I can tell you from a sober point of view these beans are very unique smelling, the fresh grinds from the porlex were unlike anything I have found in coffee before...not sure if Juniper tho....damn the tail-end of this man-flu!
> 
> My v60 choked (think I buggered up the bloom) and took far too long with too little end liquid in the cup, I expected it to be rank but actually it was drinkable. Very chocolate-nut like ...hint of bitterness as it cooled from my failed execution. Will try again tomorrow backing off the grind a tad and focusing on a perfect pour.....I NEED a flow restriction plug.
> 
> On the espresso front my scales have packed up..so its back to visual cutting of the shot..not ideal for dialling in...but im not adverse to switching to coffee making by feel rather than numbers....might give the beans a day to rest as the bloom on the v60 literally erupted!


Ok as espresso :

With Has Bean coffees, usually being fairly lightly roasted, I tend to have much longer extractions and slightly reduced doses to coax out the choc/caramels & taming the brightness....not with this coffee. Think it works best up-dosed (say 15.8 - 16g in a 15g VST) and pulled for 32 seconds producing about 22.5g. Coco pops springs to mind (and Ive not eaten those for years!) & in milk it turns pure choc-nut-biscuits...yum yum yum. Struggling to find any juniper in the cup but shall pursue with more as brewed tonight which normally reveals the more subtle notes.

Highly recommended


----------



## ChiarasDad

Most weekends lately I drink Londinium's decaf Costa Rican, as espresso -- it's very good and very satisfying. This past weekend I tried it for the first time as Aeropress, and it's really excellent: deep, rich, very flavourful, and again very satisfying. Highly recommended.

(I've never previously been pleased with my Aeropress, but this weekend I tried Sweet Maria's instructions, and I remembered I had a Thermapen in a drawer to give me no-guessing temperatures, and between the two I've become much happier with my results.)


----------



## garydyke1

For espresso im currently on Hands-On Lusty G. Roasted 30th Jan, placed (sealed) in the freezer at minus 17 the day after arrival, and, opened yesterday.

15g @ 93c producing 23g in 27 seconds = too bitter

16g @92c producing 23g in 25 seconds = too bitter (16g too big a dose puck cracked)

amended grind finer

15.5g @92c producing 22g in 30 seconds = more like it. Spicy full bodied chocolate, still the bitterness dominates my sensitive post-cold-yay-i-can-taste-again palate (note this would be perfect for a cappa base)

15.7g @92c producing 21.8g in 32 seconds = SPOT ON. All the spice, all the choc and some fruitiness in there.

Tis good stuff : )


----------



## fatboyslim

Back on the Machacamarca. I bought a bag last week and thought it tasted a bit funny, possibly roasted too light.

Emailed Stephen at 11:30pm and got a response within a minute.

Sent bag back and got a replacement bag within 2 days (special delivery).

New bag is absolutely fantastic, freestyled the grind size and was spot on first time for aeropress.

Tastes absolutely fantastic with almost sweet grape acidity balanced by great chocolate.

Still my favourite coffee and Has Bean customer service is unbeatable!


----------



## Outlaw333

Has Bean Bolivian 'Bolinda Illimani' in the V60 today, still a bit too fresh and gassy at the moment but even at this stage it is really delicious, behind the acidity there is a ton of milk chocolate, Steve says on the label chocolate digestives but im just getting milk chocolate at the moment, he was spot on with the pineapple though. A bit too acidic for my taste at the moment but that excess should settle down with a little more de-gassing time.


----------



## SlowRoast

Square Mile Capao, single origin. Much better now it's settled down, beats what I had to drink at work today.







The shot was a little faster than I'd liked, tad acidic. But it's a sweeter espresso never the less, has the milk chocolately sweetness, but I can just taste the almonds in the aftertaste now!

The shot that went into my cappuccino (had that and now this espresso) however, was perfect. I watched the crema seperate, it was incredible! The result was a double ristretto, with loads of spots, reddish brown crema, all nicely mottled with little bright notes/blonding. That lived up to the label of caramel sweetness (in milk), combined with the fact the milk behaved and microfoamed beautifully, it was out of this world.


----------



## garydyke1

Has Bean Bolivia Illimani. First attempt through the v60, 20g /300g water. Extremely tasty coffee. Clean, light, sweet, chocolate. The acidity could be called pineapple as Steve says. Brilliantly refreshing and great at breakfast time.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> *Has Bean Bolivia Illimani*. First attempt through the v60, 20g /300g water. Extremely tasty coffee. Clean, light, sweet, chocolate. The acidity could be called pineapple as Steve says. Brilliantly refreshing and great at breakfast time.


Going to try as espresso?


----------



## garydyke1

Hell yes, in about 10 mins time


----------



## brun

how did it go


----------



## garydyke1

Left the grind setting how id had it from the previous beans. Left the PID on 92C

First shot :

15 in , 22.8g out in 26 seconds. Nice looking pour but a little quick thus half expected it to be overly zingy/tart/sour....on occasion Has Bean's offerings are harder to extract taking a finer grind/less dose/longer extractions

Pleasantly surprised!

Full of chocolate, typical Bolivia ''suites-espresso-down-to-the-ground'' chocolate. In this case malty-milk-choc but fresh and alive with a sweet-acidity. Absolutely packed with complex flavours and utterly delicious! (Steve suggests pineapple acidity and digestive biscuits)

Tomorrow im going to tighten up the grind , up the PID to 93C and try a 15g->23g shot for approx 30 seconds, I suspect this will accentuate the malty-choc element and tone down the vibrancy a touch.

I must say the combo of Has Bean & Bolivia is ''killing it'' for me right now. David Vilca and this one are both stunning coffees - easy to work with and brilliant in both brewed, and, espresso.


----------



## stavros

Don't forget to leave room for the Colombians though! I thought the Oporapa was different class.


----------



## SlowRoast

Well, this is my last shot of SM Capao, and I mixed it with some nicely microfoamed gold top Jersey milk. It's one heck of a tasty drink!


----------



## Mal

garydyke1 said:


> Full of chocolate, typical Bolivia ''suites-espresso-down-to-the-ground'' chocolate. In this case malty-milk-choc but fresh and alive with a sweet-acidity. Absolutely packed with complex flavours and utterly delicious! (Steve suggests pineapple acidity and digestive biscuits)
> 
> I must say the combo of Has Bean & Bolivia is ''killing it'' for me right now. David Vilca and this one are both stunning coffees - easy to work with and brilliant in both brewed, and, espresso.


Only problem with this was that I couldn't stop drinking it and the bag lasted about four days!

Hasbean's subscription coffees have been pretty much right on the money for me all this year as brews (I don't do the espresso thing) with only the the Colombia Gaitania being a bit meh. To give Colombia it's due though, the two coffees I've had from Finca Santuario were fantastic.

I'm currently drinking Hasbean's Brazil Fazenda Lagoa Yellow Icatu Pulped Natural which is delicious. All buttery sweetness with a kick of toasted hazelnuts. Yum.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Left the grind setting how id had it from the previous beans. Left the PID on 92C
> 
> First shot :
> 
> 15 in , 22.8g out in 26 seconds. Nice looking pour but a little quick thus half expected it to be overly zingy/tart/sour....on occasion Has Bean's offerings are harder to extract taking a finer grind/less dose/longer extractions
> 
> Pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Full of chocolate, typical Bolivia ''suites-espresso-down-to-the-ground'' chocolate. In this case malty-milk-choc but fresh and alive with a sweet-acidity. Absolutely packed with complex flavours and utterly delicious! (Steve suggests pineapple acidity and digestive biscuits)
> 
> Tomorrow im going to tighten up the grind , up the PID to 93C and try a 15g->23g shot for approx 30 seconds, I suspect this will accentuate the malty-choc element and tone down the vibrancy a touch.
> 
> I must say the combo of Has Bean & Bolivia is ''killing it'' for me right now. David Vilca and this one are both stunning coffees - easy to work with and brilliant in both brewed, and, espresso.


Gary I'm just pondering your numbers. 15g giving 22.8g is a little short for an espresso? Even 23g. Are you aiming for a normale or ristretto?

What made you decide to stop the shot at that weight? Was it based on volume also or are you aiming for that brew ratio?


----------



## garydyke1

I like to use 1.55 x starting weight when dialling in to assess the coffee, around that point suits my palate

In the above particular example, the shot was accelerating quickly, I was actually aiming for 23-23.5g but there is a delay in the scales... I was a little early to cut it...maybe 0.5 seconds

I dont follow the standard terminology / definitions for ''espresso'' ''Lungo'' etc. I just seek a tasty extraction : )


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> I like to use 1.55 x starting weight when dialling in to assess the coffee, around that point suits my palate
> 
> In the above particular example, the shot was accelerating quickly, I was actually aiming for 23-23.5g but there is a delay in the scales... I was a little early to cut it...maybe 0.5 seconds
> 
> I dont follow the standard terminology / definitions for ''espresso'' ''Lungo'' etc. I just seek a tasty extraction : )


Gary I followed your advice and got 15g into 23g in about 26 seconds and the taste was much better than I had achieved previously with these (dark roasted) beans.

Volume wise it ended up around 1.5 oz. Would you ever change the ratio as a bean aged?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary I followed your advice and got 15g into 23g in about 26 seconds and the taste was much better than I had achieved previously with these (dark roasted) beans.
> 
> Volume wise it ended up around 1.5 oz. Would you ever change the ratio as a bean aged?


Cool! I find dark roasts need cutting short.

Really old beans tend to need up-dosing, keeping same end weight...more towards 'ristretto' territory..


----------



## Spooks

Currently using brazil fazenda cachoeiro da grama bourbon from hasbean as an espresso, lovely smooth & choclatey flavours but I have noted its a very dry coffee leaving me feeling very parched. Saying that it maybe my machine/technique that causes it but only seems to be this bean leaving me parched


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Been doing some blend cupping this morning using a Brazil / Costa Rica / PNG mix. All roasted light. Amazing the differences in flavour with just a few points adjustment in ratios. Sampled 4 as espresso (don't want too much buzz) and 1 was a real corker. Not too sweet, buttery, full body, bright, marzipan and praline with a hint of pink grapefruit. Maybe a contender for the new blend


----------



## fatboyslim

CoffeeMagic said:


> Been doing some blend cupping this morning using a Brazil / Costa Rica / PNG mix. All roasted light. Amazing the differences in flavour with just a few points adjustment in ratios. Sampled 4 as espresso (don't want too much buzz) and 1 was a real corker. Not too sweet, buttery, full body, bright, marzipan and praline with a hint of pink grapefruit. Maybe a contender for the new blend


Sounds very interesting! If you're looking for people to sample it I'd happily volunteer


----------



## Earlepap

Current In My Mug bean - Bolivia Finca Canton Uyunense. Had a 250ml pour over and it was gorgeous, really nice balance of flavours. A fair bit of acidity but not overpowering. Particularly good since I was away from home and London yesterday so couldn't have a decent cup all day.


----------



## garydyke1

My 3 month IMM has now ended. I might renew as the Bolivians have been very enjoyable.


----------



## Earlepap

Maybe they put another famous Bolivian export in there, I can't seem to stop drinking it.


----------



## Mal

garydyke1 said:


> My 3 month IMM has now ended. I might renew as the Bolivians have been very enjoyable.


Mine too, I'd forgotten it was due to come to an end until I didn't get my expected package last Saturday. I'll probably renew, there was only one coffee in the three months I didn't enjoy and had quite a few things I wouldn't have specifically bought that turned out to be excellent.

Anyway, I'm currently drinking HasBean's Colombia Finca Santuario Micay II Yellow Bourbon. Hasbean do three of this farm's coffees (there's also a Red Bourbon and a Typica) and they've all been excellent. The Yellow is expensive and it shows, like the Red and the Typica it's all chocolate and plums just so much more so. At £10 a bag it's not going to be an every week buy but I liked the other two so much I had to give it a go.


----------



## fatboyslim

Machacamarca (again). 15.5g into 26.3g espresso in 27 seconds.

PID @ 103 (95-96 degrees C)

Amazing! I love this coffee so much.

What Has Bean offerings can top this? Colombian Oporapa or Bolivian Canton?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Machacamarca (again). 15.5g into 26.3g espresso in 27 seconds.
> 
> PID @ 103 (95-96 degrees C)
> 
> Amazing! I love this coffee so much.
> 
> What Has Bean offerings can top this? Colombian Oporapa or Bolivian Canton?


Have you tried the David Vilca? One of my faves this yr and a good price


----------



## fatboyslim

I know but look at the cupping notes for Bolivian Copacabana:

"Quick Look" Guide: Yellow, peaches, oranges, mango, star fruit, *sunshine ?*.

Gary are you a big fan of Macha? That would indicate we have a similar palate?

I'd be happy to go on your recommendation(s).


----------



## Spooks

Not as exotic as others on the forum but currently using HasBeans Jailbreak. It has to be the sweetest coffee I have used, either as espresso or with milk as Latté, around 12/13g dose ( poor pf) gave around 28g shot. Recent roast so crema would benefit from leaving it a few days but overal another very nice forgiving coffee from Hasbean.


----------



## brun

had this

http://www.caffegino.co.uk/epages/eshop596620.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop596620/Products/ANE/SubProducts/ANE-0001

this morning, ground in the vario at press setting, straight into the cafetiere, lovely, recommended, lots of body to it, and a proper coffee too, doesnt taste like flowers, tastes like coffee !


----------



## EspressoD

Been brewing Brazil Fazenda Grama Bourbon from Hasbean today. Delicious but very delicate flavour. Any tips on getting the best from these beans.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I know but look at the cupping notes for Bolivian Copacabana:
> 
> "Quick Look" Guide: Yellow, peaches, oranges, mango, star fruit, *sunshine ?*.
> 
> Gary are you a big fan of Macha? That would indicate we have a similar palate?
> 
> I'd be happy to go on your recommendation(s).


Machacamarca is one of my favourite brewed coffees of all time, as espresso I found it had quite specifc parameters to get the best out of it - cannot deny it is superb.... the David Vilca is very forgiving and also being a Bolivian has some similar flavours.

Copacabana is also on my list to try


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

My 1kg bag of Lusty Glaze from Hands on Coffee arrived this morning. I ordered it after seeing it mentioned on the forums and thought i should give it a go.

I really like this coffee, it has a really smooth mouth feel and chocolate notes which is how they describe it too.

I definitely recommend this coffee and the roasters too! Will be trying another one of their coffees once these beans are gone!


----------



## fatboyslim

Colombian Oparapa! Roasted 12th March.

Totally failed to slow the flow down for espresso, tried 14g then 14.5g with a very fine grind setting. Probably need to leave it another day but I don't want too









Decided to make an aeropress which turned out fantastic!

Great tasting coffee









Shame about the espresso experience.


----------



## casablancacoffee

Machu Pichu


----------



## Earlepap

fatboyslim said:


> Colombian Oparapa! Roasted 12th March.
> 
> Totally failed to slow the flow down for espresso, tried 14g then 14.5g with a very fine grind setting. Probably need to leave it another day but I don't want too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to make an aeropress which turned out fantastic!
> 
> Great tasting coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame about the espresso experience.


I've also had difficulties getting espresso out of this. Managed one near-great shot, and that was the first so I wasn't concentrating so I didn't weigh or really notice what grind setting I was on. Haven't been able to slow it down since then with grind or dose variation.

Great as pour over though. Mine was roasted on the 9th.


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> I've also had difficulties getting espresso out of this. Managed one near-great shot, and that was the first so I wasn't concentrating so I didn't weigh or really notice what grind setting I was on. Haven't been able to slow it down since then with grind or dose variation.
> 
> Great as pour over though. Mine was roasted on the 9th.


Sure if you email Steve with your issues he can advise a solution, they are selling a lot of this coffee


----------



## stavros

The Colombian Oporapa is my bean of the year so far. Delicious espresso and brewed.

I've just finished a bag of Union's Revelation. It was quite a nice if unremarkable espresso and it was good in milk. I don't think I got the most out of it though, I hope I didn't as it seems like a popular blend. I consistently ended up with a wet puck which broke out of the portafilter in instalments upon knocking. A puzzling affair.

I'm now onto my second bag from Union, the Bright Note blend. It's a bit lighter roasted, and immediately looks more to my tastes. I enjoyed a pretty good V60 from it, but again I don't think I'm getting as much out of the espresso as I feel I should be. It tasted one noted rather than bright noted and I know it shouldn't. More fine tuning tonight I think.


----------



## cjbailey1

Earlepap said:


> I've also had difficulties getting espresso out of this. Managed one near-great shot, and that was the first so I wasn't concentrating so I didn't weigh or really notice what grind setting I was on. Haven't been able to slow it down since then with grind or dose variation.
> 
> Great as pour over though. Mine was roasted on the 9th.


I've found that I've gone from my usual 15.5g in my 15g VST to 16.2g with a finer grind than I've been using for other beans, but it's a lovely coffee when you get it right! It's what I'm currently drinking at work from the AeroPress and had it as a Cortado this morning. I haven't got round to sticking it in the chemex yet though.


----------



## fatboyslim

cjbailey1 said:


> I've found that I've gone from my usual 15.5g in my 15g VST to 16.2g with a finer grind than I've been using for other beans, but it's a lovely coffee when you get it right! It's what I'm currently drinking at work from the AeroPress and had it as a Cortado this morning. I haven't got round to sticking it in the chemex yet though.


I suspected that I need to significantly increase dose but for some reason I find it hard to make big increases in dose.

I'd rather adjust grind. Going to start at 15.5g tomorrow.

Thanks for comfirming my suspicions cjbailey


----------



## cjbailey1

fatboyslim said:


> I suspected that I need to significantly increase dose but for some reason I find it hard to make big increases in dose.
> 
> I'd rather adjust grind. Going to start at 15.5g tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for comfirming my suspicions cjbailey


I've not played as much as I'd like with it, but it's certainly what I've found. Unfortunately I've been spending far too much time in the office and not enough time at home playing with coffee!!!

(Posted from work...)


----------



## fatboyslim

I had a day off today and spent it mostly playing with coffee ha ha.

Learnt a few things about my grinder so time well spent.

I'm going to ask my boss if we can budget an isomac tea or similar for the office tee he he.


----------



## fatboyslim

Grrr another 50g of Oporapa wasted trying to dial in.

Went up to 16g and a whole macro notch finer and STILL too fast.

How the flip do you slow this bad boy down?


----------



## Earlepap

I wasted a fair bit trying to get an espresso out of it too. Gave up in the end, and enjoying the last of it in a Chemex this morning. Will check the post for today's offering soon.


----------



## fatboyslim

Rather than waste the entire bag I'm tempted to ask Stephen.


----------



## garydyke1

Ask Steve, he will be happy to advise.

Today I am in utter awe of La Illusion Natural. Yes its 12 quid but there is only 80kg produced and it is DELICIOUS.

Today I trumped all previous 'God shots'. The cup profile is as per the ground coffee - too complex to describe.

I urge you to try this while its is still available.


----------



## fatboyslim

Sent an email to Steve!

Looking forward to his response.


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Ask Steve, he will be happy to advise.
> 
> Today I am in utter awe of La Illusion Natural. Yes its 12 quid but there is only 80kg produced and it is DELICIOUS.
> 
> Today I trumped all previous 'God shots'. The cup profile is as per the ground coffee - too complex to describe.
> 
> I urge you to try this while its is still available.


I can see why this coffee was used in the winning 2011 WBC set for cappuccino, yesterday a 26g shot was used in 220ml flat-white of sorts & still the coffee cut straight through with spicy-liqourish-blackcurrant-jammy-funk.

damn its so goooood


----------



## Spazbarista

Rave Coffee's Mocha Java.

Stunning espresso.


----------



## Spazbarista




----------



## MikeHag

Boo hiss


----------



## Spazbarista

It tastes of colon


----------



## jimbow

Alaska this morning - good as brewed and really nice as espresso. Had some Copacabana during the week (as brewed at Speakeasy in London) which was very nice indeed. It had a lot of similarities with the Macha which I thought was simply wonderful as brewed.


----------



## garydyke1

Expobarista said:


> It tastes of colon


Asspresso?


----------



## Spazbarista

Well, it could be worse. Could be Finca la Fanny.


----------



## Outlaw333

I think I would rather the Finca la Fanny personally! Got to be better than force fed colon!


----------



## fatboyslim

Colonuccino?

Another attempt at Oporapa espresso this morning after some advice from Mr Leighton.

Still too fast with 16g dose and a much finer grind. Slightly better than previous and at least drinkable.

Not sure why my grinder is struggling with this troublesome bean.


----------



## Spazbarista

Rave coffee Mocha Java again. Makes a hefty espresso, but in milk it's a lovely balance of sweetness, smokiness, and bitterness.

It's all arabica. I had some Mocha Java from Coffee Latino but it was so robusta heavy it stopped me sleeping if I had a single cup at 5pm. The Rave stuff is noticeably lighter on the caffeine.


----------



## garydyke1

Has Bean Ethiopan Sidamo Peaberry washed, as a V60 first attempt. Not the best job of extracting, however the result was drinkable.

This is literally Earl-Grey tea with a slice of lemon . It even has tannins like a tea! Crazy. Shall try a clever dripper with it tomorrow, try and find the sweet spot


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Colonuccino?
> 
> Another attempt at Oporapa espresso this morning after some advice from Mr Leighton.
> 
> Still too fast with 16g dose and a much finer grind. Slightly better than previous and at least drinkable.
> 
> Not sure why my grinder is struggling with this troublesome bean.


My first attempt at a shot with Oporapa (roasted 9th March opened yesterday).... 92c......15g.......30 seconds.......26.5g output.

It behaved impecably , nice pour. Really fruity, brown sugar, actually quite delicious considering the grind setting was as per my previous beans


----------



## garydyke1

Expobarista said:


> It tastes of colon


Fart-White?


----------



## Spazbarista

Crapuccino


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> My first attempt at a shot with Oporapa (roasted 9th March opened yesterday).... 92c......15g.......30 seconds.......26.5g output.
> 
> It behaved impecably , nice pour. Really fruity, brown sugar, actually quite delicious considering the grind setting was as per my previous beans


Congratulations, you are clearly more fly than me.

I think the rout cause of my problems with this coffee relate to my grinder.

For some reason I was avoiding taking it below 6 but I think I really need to be entertaining the idea that Oporapa might just be a 5.

5-based adventures to be had tomorrow morning!


----------



## garydyke1

I grind super fine most of the time, nothing past Medium roast around these-here-be parts


----------



## SlowRoast

Getting towards the end of some Has Bean Jailbreak. Pulled some nice shots this evening, very spotty, mottled and sweet! It's amazing at how sensitive to freshness my machine is, even beans within a 3 month range aren't much good, but these are great! Not buckets of cheap bulked out Robusta crema like I'm used to at Costa, but a little layer of sweet crema...


----------



## Spazbarista

Have you noticed how robusta heavy crema looks different? It sort of sags, whereas arabica just tends to dissolve.


----------



## fatboyslim

Oporapa on 5...yummy!

Finally got a decent extraction.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Oporapa on 5...yummy!
> 
> Finally got a decent extraction.


A great coffee for £4.10 a bag really


----------



## Earlepap

Loving the current Has Bean IMM Bolivian Loayza. In espresso it's super sweet, for once actually getting the flavour Steve talks about in his video - in this case cherry. Fantastic brewed as well. Yummers.


----------



## TomMc

I'm on the Hasbean Fazenda Cachoeira de Grama.

I'm not quite sure what to make of it to be honest. It's definitely complex; the reviews say that blindfolded it could be confused for chocolate. But I'm not getting chocolate at all.

It's one of the strangest coffees I've ever tasted if I'm quite honest. I'm consistently getting the same taste @ 30g brew weight from 18.5g /28secs, but I'm not sure what to make of it. Any ideas from anyone else who is a fan of this particular bean?


----------



## fatboyslim

TomMc said:


> I'm on the Hasbean Fazenda Cachoeira de Grama.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what to make of it to be honest. It's definitely complex; the reviews say that blindfolded it could be confused for chocolate. But I'm not getting chocolate at all.
> 
> It's one of the strangest coffees I've ever tasted if I'm quite honest. I'm consistently getting the same taste @ 30g brew weight from 18.5g /28secs, but I'm not sure what to make of it. Any ideas from anyone else who is a fan of this particular bean?


I found a longer extraction brought out more chocolates. Grind finer but you may need to dose slightly less too. My impression of this coffee was great sweetness well balanced with chocolately mouthfeel. Tastes fantastic in milk.


----------



## TomMc

Thanks for the tips, I'll certainly give them a go.

Everywhere I turn there's rave reviews for this bean and I'm just not getting it at the moment.


----------



## SlowRoast

Here I am on the Square Mile Capao again. It's sooo nice! Trying to refrain myself from spending £7.50 on a bag of Red Brick, for tomorrow's roast. I could get some month old cheap robusta beans from work for about £3. Hm, which will I go for?


----------



## garydyke1

The last 26g of Operapa I have will be 2 x Kantans...one today....one tomorrow. Then im offcially out of coffee! (Well there is some Guatamala de-caff but thats reserved for a post late-dinner cappa should the occasion arise)

Good job I re-subscribed to IMM







Looking forward to seeing the new postage-bags


----------



## Spooks

Needing some beans and considering Oporapa from HB, mainly to go in milk drinks but how does it work with milk? Does it have enough body to cut through?


----------



## EspressoD

Just opened a new pack of HB Fazenda. After 2 days of not so good shots from Illimani it was dark, smooth and sweet. Their description of choclate & caramel really describes it. Maybe it was the age of the other beans that affected the result, but I had forgotten how good Fazenda is.


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm steadily getting through the Loayza at the moment while i wait patiently for my first go with the Machacamarca thats sitting in my box! Finca Loayza is very good indeed, I am getting more pavalova than the stated key lime pie though, maybe the dark chocolate that steve noted is confusing my palate and giving me pavalova! the cherry cola(or dr pepper to my taste as i find it slighty marzipan'ish') is bang on though! delicious..


----------



## MikeHag

I know Roland has been roasting over at Has Bean lately, so it's great to be able to say that the coffees I've been receiving over the past few weeks have been really fantastic. Uyunense, Oporapa, Loayza (wow) and the biggest surprise of all is the Sidamo Natural I've been drinking this week. A real 'sit up and take notice' coffee! I've tried a few Sidamos and always found them quite ropey. But these are bright yet full of body, juicy fruity, a really clean cup with lots of complexity. Just now, a Kalita Wave, I ground too fine so the tds and extraction were higher than planned, but I'm now sitting here with an empty cup wishing I'd made a big chemex!! I do think the Kalita Wave makes a brilliant cup though. Very even extraction.

Anyway, keep it up Roland!


----------



## xiuxiuejar

> and the biggest surprise of all is the Sidamo Natural I've been drinking this week. A real 'sit up and take notice' coffee! I've tried a few Sidamos and always found them quite ropey. But these are bright yet full of body, juicy fruity, a really clean cup with lots of complexity


Thanks for that Mike. I love Sidamo so it'll definitely be on my next Hasbean order. I'm looking forward to comparing the Hasbean roast with the heavier roast of Coffeebeanshop's Yirgacheffe and Cafe's El Magnifico's (here in Barcelona) version too! I enjoy the whole spectrum of roasting styles and enjoy the fact that Hasbean allows me to experience the fruitiness of the beans too. This bean is always difficult as it can often produce a glass of mud! But ethiopian coffees have great body and aftertaste for espresso.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

> and the biggest surprise of all is the Sidamo Natural I've been drinking this week. A real 'sit up and take notice' coffee! I've tried a few Sidamos and always found them quite ropey. But these are bright yet full of body, juicy fruity, a really clean cup with lots of complexity


Thanks for that Mike. I love Sidamo so it'll definitely be on my next Hasbean order. I'm looking forward to comparing the Hasbean roast with the heavier roast of Coffeebeanshop's Yirgacheffe and Cafe's El Magnifico's (here in Barcelona) version too! I enjoy the whole spectrum of roasting styles and enjoy the fact that Hasbean allows me to experience the fruitiness of the beans too. This bean is always difficult as it can often produce a glass of mud! But ethiopian coffees have great body and aftertaste for espresso.

How do you delete?


----------



## Earlepap

I'm digging the Sidamo too. Bunged some in an espresso today assuming it would take a while to dial in but boom, got an awesome shot first time. I actually preferred the taste in pour over, but the mouth feel was like no espresso I'd ever had before. You know that Gaviscon ad with the little fireman spraying foam all inside someone's gob? Like that. Except butter, not frankly suspect looking white froth, and no Irene Cara wailing in the background.


----------



## garydyke1

Latest IMM Colombia Finca Santuario Galpon Typica 2012. First shot was a little quick. 15g - 23g in 20 seconds @ 93c. sour and salty (!?) Tightened the grind loads 15g - 22g in 45 seconds @ 93c.... still kind of thin, bright and lacking something. Upped the temp to 95c , backed off the grind a tad & reduced the dose to 14.4g.....produced 22g in 35 secs...better but still on the sour side. Pretty pour with tiger flecking but still needs some work. Maybe one for brewed


----------



## Earlepap

I had it in a chemex this morning. It was pretty good. Nothing too 'wow' about it, but I think the water was a bit cool so there could be more to extract. Quite sweet, and got the vanilla after taste mentioned in the notes.


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Latest IMM Colombia Finca Santuario Galpon Typica 2012. First shot was a little quick. 15g - 23g in 20 seconds @ 93c. sour and salty (!?) Tightened the grind loads 15g - 22g in 45 seconds @ 93c.... still kind of thin, bright and lacking something. Upped the temp to 95c , backed off the grind a tad & reduced the dose to 14.4g.....produced 22g in 35 secs...better but still on the sour side. Pretty pour with tiger flecking but still needs some work. Maybe one for brewed


Anyone getting fantastic espresso from these beans?

Im really struggling and am giving my normally reliable tap water some verbal abuse & potential blame for these issues


----------



## stavros

I had the Colombia Finca Santuario Galpon Typica 2012 a few weeks ago. I thought it made a nice sweet complex espresso, and a tasty vanilla and caramel pourover. Very good all-rounder but it didn't blow my socks off as an espresso quite like the Oporapa or the Bolivian David Vilca (my fave single origins of t'year so far).

How does it compare to the two other varietals from this farm, anyone tried them?


----------



## garydyke1

stavros said:


> I had the Colombia Finca Santuario Galpon Typica 2012 a few weeks ago. I thought it made a nice sweet complex espresso, and a tasty vanilla and caramel pourover.


What recipe for espresso?


----------



## stavros

According to my notes I settled on 19g for 30g drink at around 32-34 sec. I don't have PID so I can't tell you what temp.


----------



## fatboyslim

Wow just had a flukey shot of Oporapa using the Jolly. Got it spot on first time.

Much tastier than on my old grinder (assuming all other factors are the same).

Hits you twice. Firstly with acidic fruit, then sweet chocolate and big mouthfeel.

Such a great coffee and so cheap!


----------



## stavros

The Oporapa is a winner isn't it. I hope Mr Leighton bought loads of it, because I want to return to it soon. That said, I haven't tried the latest Red Brick yet, and there's some lovely sounding filter coffees at James Gourmet and Origin, I want a second go at Extract Original Espresso at some point, I wouldn't mind trying the house blend at Small Batch, Hands-On are introducing a fruitier espresso blend too....

Is there enough time?!


----------



## garydyke1

stavros said:


> The Oporapa is a winner isn't it. *I hope Mr Leighton bought loads of it*, because I want to return to it soon. That said, I haven't tried the latest Red Brick yet, and there's some lovely sounding filter coffees at James Gourmet and Origin, I want a second go at Extract Original Espresso at some point, I wouldn't mind trying the house blend at Small Batch, Hands-On are introducing a fruitier espresso blend too....
> 
> Is there enough time?!


Yes he did ; )


----------



## garydyke1

stavros said:


> According to my notes I settled on 19g for 30g drink at around 32-34 sec. I don't have PID so I can't tell you what temp.


This coffee needed to settle down, it has improved a bit. I tried a 13.5 into 21g super super fine and slow (36 seconds) & a 16 into 24g quite fast (26 secs) both were sour-ish but importantly not salty. ..and some choc/caramels were there after the massive peachy-acid hit.

The sourness is either something up with my PID (which Ive recently discovered has the wrong offset) or my grinder


----------



## Mal

stavros said:


> I had the Colombia Finca Santuario Galpon Typica 2012 a few weeks ago. I thought it made a nice sweet complex espresso, and a tasty vanilla and caramel pourover. Very good all-rounder but it didn't blow my socks off as an espresso quite like the Oporapa or the Bolivian David Vilca (my fave single origins of t'year so far).
> 
> How does it compare to the two other varietals from this farm, anyone tried them?


Just had a very nice mug of this out of the Wave, it works better as a pourover than in the aeropress.

I've tried the other two and liked them a lot. The red bourbon is more dark chocolate and more to my taste than the typica. Yellow bourbon is similar to the red but just more intense and, well, bigger all round. It's not really a tenner's worth of bigger though, for that sort of money I'm expecting mind-blowing (La Ilusion Natural) rather than just very nice. Three excellent coffees but it's the red bourbon I'd buy again.


----------



## fatboyslim

Last of the Oporapa in a pour over. Fantastic. A true all rounder of a coffee.

(grind probably wasn't perfect though as I had to use a super glued Preciso).


----------



## Charliej

Just got another 500g of the Ethiopean Yirgacheffe, 250g of the Mocha Guatemala and 250g of the tiger stripe blend from Coffeebeanshopltd, roasted yesterday so looking forward to those when they settle down, meanwhile finishing off the Lusty and some Black Chough


----------



## Earlepap

A lovely shot of Oporapa from Coffee Mate cart on Maltby St in the morning.

Now back home, a filter cup of Square Mile Tanzanian Blackburn Estate Natural - very tasty, smooth body, slight citrus tang, light acidity. Yummers.


----------



## MikeHag

Finca Santuario yellow bourbon from Has Bean. First time use of the hario woodneck and absolutely love how it lets the richness and mouthfeel of this coffee come through to the cup (now that I'm using bottled water!!)


----------



## garydyke1

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural 2012

Loving this . After a days settling the espresso is lovely gloopy thick chocolate and caramel....in milk its all chocolate-toffee-biscuits. As brewed its sweet milk chocolate and goes down far too well.

Nice to have something less fruity bright and acidic for a change.


----------



## fatboyslim

> Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural 2012
> 
> Loving this . After a days settling the espresso is lovely gloopy thick chocolate and caramel....in milk its all chocolate-toffee-biscuits. As brewed its sweet milk chocolate and goes down far too well.
> 
> Nice to have something less fruity bright and acidic for a change.


I would have loved to try it in Jailbreak blended with Macha and El Bosque but that particularly blend didn't last very long


----------



## garydyke1

Its certainly a very solid easy to work with single origin espresso, would be lovely as a base for many a blend too.


----------



## brun

Starbucks Medium House Blend, see my thread


----------



## jimbow

Balmaadi Natural. Tastes like dried fruit and almonds...


----------



## mnemonix

Konga Peaberry. This is an Yirgacheffe? Really? I honestly find that difficult to believe, but I'm not complaining though, I knew what to expect from the reviews. One could be forgiven for thinking this was actually a Yemen - remember a few years ago when finding 'strawberry' Yemens was all the rage? This is just like a couple I tried back then, but on steroids, and the natural sweetness could leave you thinking that someone had slipped some sugar into your cup.

By almost any measure this coffee is kind of defective, at least visually, both before and after roasting, and the whole thing is so off the wall I want to do some culling/tasting experiments to see just where the funk originates... from the beans that, shall we say, deviate from the norm or from the coffee as a whole? Admitting to liking it seems wrong, like saying you enjoy something that tastes almost entirely unlike coffee, but I can't say I'm not enjoying it.


----------



## jimbow

El Salvador La Illusion Natural in a Chemex and Kalita Wave. I found the Chemex brew had more sweetness to it and perhaps slightly more complexity. An amazing coffee - tastes like really sweet liquorice.


----------



## EspressoD

Sunday morning and Red Brick. Thick and gloopy, sweet and nutty. Just the way to start the day and I managed to dial in the ground quickly on this one. Used the whole bag of Oporapa before this trying to get it right. Another bag on order as I am determined to get the Oporapa right. I seem to be hooked on red Brick and Oporapa at the moment but if anyone has suggestions of similar beans please let me know.


----------



## Danm

Struggling with the oporapa too. If i was describing this mornings notes it would be 'olives' which i can't imagine is ever a good thing. Love it in my new Hario however...

Need recommendations for next order...last three have been the oporapa, loyaza and before that the new red brick.


----------



## CoffeeBerryGuy

Sozo Coffee Berry Coffee. Cant go wrong with the Healthiest ..packed with the coffee berry!!!


----------



## CoffeeBerryGuy

Oh..its Arabica Caturra from Columbia. BTW


----------



## garydyke1

Extract original espresso, im in love with it. A week after roasting it has settling into the most balanced, delicious , chocolaty-caramelly-fudgy-nutty shots, with awesome mouthfeel and long long aftertaste which I appear to be getting with all their blends.

The Wahana estate Natural is proving quite tricky as brewed, coming across very bright and almost sour, so need to have a play. As espresso tho its the sniznit

Dialling in Dr Strangelove is going to be a lot lot harder. It seems to start pouring well and then just erupts into channelling, will have to go quite a bit finer on this. Maybe it needs another few days settling


----------



## Shroomopian

A lovely chemex of Monmouth Guji Gorbiche, outstanding! Made my morning


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary have you tried Strongman? Had a couple of excellent shots this afternoon. That harrar is the shiz!


----------



## garydyke1

Will give it a whirl tomorrow if I cant get the Strangelove to play ball


----------



## tribs

Ethiopian Djimma from CoffeeBeanShopLtd. I've been enjoying this brewed, its got real character (its unwashed and a little funky) with nice acidity. I was wondering, though, as I have half the bag left, whether I am missing out having not tried it as espresso. Anyone tried this?


----------



## funinacup

Just ordered a bag of Brazilian Fazenda Cachoeira from Hasbean and a bag of Extract's Original Espresso - very excited to try both after reading lots of good things on the forum about them recently!


----------



## Earlepap

Sumatran Wahana Estate Natural. Heard great things so expectations were high. Made a Chemex this morning and was not disappointed. Really beautiful cup, the tasting notes are bang on and I got all of it for once - prunes and raisin. Big mouth feel too. I mark each coffee I make out of ten, this got 8/10 but probably deserves 9. Gorgeous.


----------



## EN4CER

Just opened my first ever bag of Sumatra Mandheling from the Coffee Bean Shop and It is lovely and so Moorish


----------



## RobD

Java Lintong, from anothercoffee.co.uk has been my fave for some time now


----------



## Magnus

Union rough espresso. 30s extraction from a fine grind and very slow pour. Beautifully smooth and rich with thick crema!


----------



## Outlaw333

Hasbean Yirgacheffe in the Chemex.

While I am always a bit caucious around Yirgacheffe and quite a few African coffees, I am soooo glad I ordered this, it's absolutely amazing as anybody who orders it or subscribes to IMM(I think it is coming up on there soon) will discover.

It is profoundly lemon zesty in aroma in a really pleasent way which is all there on the palate aswell(just brewing it in the Chemex completely filled my kitchen with lemon zest and floral aromas!) also on the palate this general floral/botanical sort of flavour seems to surround the lemon which quickly develops into JASMINE!(I put that in capitals, not because I am surprised but just by the nature of how clear cut it is!) This coffee leaves nothing to the imagination all those flavours are right there, loud, clean and proud.

This is wonderful stuff and I will be ordering again!


----------



## garydyke1

Fresh Unk' Funk on espresso duty & some quite stale (but workable) Strangelove for the milk-based role

Rwanda SACOF Rulindo Bourbon for brewed. Clean jif-Lemon, florals, zingy-tang-tastic. Nice as a mid-morning v60


----------



## stavros

Isn't great when you truly nail a shot? This afternoon after work I decided to open a bag of Extract Original (roasted 6 days ago). Second time around for me and this blend, as I never felt I got the most of it last time, despite hearty recommendations from these very pages. I totally choked up the first go (had the Vario macro right to the top instead of one notch down). Fixed this and the second bash was much better, a little slow at 41 seconds but tasty enough to drink. Adjusted once more and this 28 second shot was pure joy. Caramel sweetness, biscuitty, and a sticky fruitiness reminiscent of apple and blackcurrant crumble pudding. A beautiful espresso that made me gaze upon my corner of the kitchen and swell with pride, "it is all worth it after all!".


----------



## malika

Had *Rainforest Alliance Coffee from Coffechino* today! Was amazing


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm staying out of this one:exit:


----------



## Rob505

Santos Dark and Columbian from Camden Coffee Shop. I've only had my Classic for a couple of weeks and these are the first 'proper' coffees I've bought since I got the machine. As I practice shots are getting better and better.


----------



## fatboyslim

Hmm confusing pour over of Extract's Colombian Del Obispo this morning. Yesterday's was gorgeous toffee, butterscotch and lots of body.

Today's was quite one dimensional. I made a tiny grind adjustment but everything else should have been the same.

*shrugs*


----------



## MWJB

Did you go finer, or coarser? What was dimension you had left?

I found I had to aim to eke out a little bitterness to offset the sweetness?


----------



## fatboyslim

MWJB said:


> Did you go finer, or coarser? What was dimension you had left?
> 
> I found I had to aim to eke out a little bitterness to offset the sweetness?


I did go finer and so sped up the pour. I tried the same coffee today as espresso and it was unbelievable. So different to the nice pourover I had on Sunday.

The cherry really smacks you in the mouth. This roast looks a tiny bit lighter than the last one also. Great SO coffee!


----------



## garydyke1

Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Kochoha Guji Washed. Roasted 11/05. 15g in VST, 32 Seconds, approx 22g out. OMG....God shot.


----------



## Outlaw333

More Has Bean Yirgacheffe wote washed

Killer Chemex Brew!

I wrote a review on Has bean about this coffee the other day as I felt compelled. I'm about to try it for espresso for the first time in a minute.


----------



## SlowRoast

I'm on the Red Brick again, hit the sweet spot today, without a shot glass!







So I've got to use the tanin stain in my espresso cup to measure out how much I extracted...

Literally switched the machine on (waited for it to heat up), knocked the grinder a tiny bit coarser as it's so humid, dosed 18.6g, flushed 5oz of water out the HX, pre-infused for 3 seconds and extracted for 27 seconds. The aroma had a nutty, banana like sweetness to it, it was an easy drinker, with the buttery smoothness from the Sertao, mellow acidity with the fruity notes from the La Serrania and Samaneigo. Not one hint of bitterness.

Life's full of nice little surprises.


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Kochoha Guji Washed. Roasted 11/05. 15g in VST, 32 Seconds, approx 22g out. OMG....God shot.


I tried opposite ends of the spectrum with this coffee today

1.2 15g in VST, 35 Seconds, approx 18g out. Boom...Almost too intense with sweet sticky red-berryness. Id tell other coffee geeks it wasnt perfect, but whilst secretly enjoying it

1.9 ratio - 15g in VST, 30 Seconds, approx 28g out. No, not as good as my original parameters, a bit wishy-washy bright and sourness creeping in..can still tell its good coffee tho

I would say a 1.4 or 1.5 ratio works best for this as espresso.


----------



## jimbow

garydyke1 said:


> Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Kochoha Guji Washed. Roasted 11/05. 15g in VST, 32 Seconds, approx 22g out. OMG....God shot.


I have some arriving tomorrow









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

jimbow said:


> I have some arriving tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Would be interested to hear your view on it.......I was really surprised at just how awesome this pulls as espresso, both visually , on the nose, and, on the palate. Its not often a dialling-in shot stops me in my tracks. 10-12 days post roast this is brilliant, no idea how it will be prior to that


----------



## kiwigirl42

I've only had my Aeropress a few weeks and have been drinking Illy and Sainsbury's own but boy, that Illy really tastes like tar to me. Just today, after all the good advice from these boards, I've ordered a Porlex grinder and some Brazil Fazenda Tapera Natural beans from Hasbean. I bought some Taylors Columbian High Andes to tide me over and was surprised at the fruity acidity of it - I've read about it on this forum but this was the first time I'd actually tasted coffee and not tasted tar! Not sure how much I liked the acidic note but at least I could taste it!


----------



## Earlepap

garydyke1 said:


> 10-12 days post roast this is brilliant, no idea how it will be prior to that


I got through the bag in a week as brewed alone. It was consistently brilliant as chemex, v60 and aeropress; I probably like it in the chemex most. Certainly got the lemonade and red berries and occasionally the odd bit of pear drop on the after taste, though this could have just been imagined. I love African coffees.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Kochoha Guji Washed. Roasted 11/05. 15g in VST, 32 Seconds, approx 22g out. OMG....God shot.


I think I tried a shot made my Gordon at the Attic. Was definitely a sidamo.

Is it Aniseed with lovely brightness?

It was yummy and one of his dialing in shots on the dalla corte


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I think I tried a shot made my Gordon at the Attic. Was definitely a sidamo.
> 
> Is it Aniseed with lovely brightness?
> 
> It was yummy and one of his dialing in shots on the dalla corte


The brightness is cloudy lemonade or lemon-barley (not sparkling in anyway) . I wouldnt have said aniseed but the red berry jumped out straight away. I got kind of malty/barley hints

I put my review here http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ethiopia-Sidamo-Deri-Kochoha-Guji-Washed.html

I think I just love Ethiopian coffee, my fave ever espresso was -50% Malawian Geisha and 50% from Kebado Dara, Ethiopia- Drop Coffee WBC 2011 Blend...video of it here http://www.myperfectespresso.com/?p=1585


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary your review of the Sidamo on Has Bean made me want to buy it.

Professional coffee reviewer in the making?


----------



## garydyke1

lol. If only there were enough hours in the day


----------



## mike 100

Just had some Peruvian Yanesha from Coffee Bean Shop as an espresso, very very nice indeed, strong berry flavours with a little nut as well, recommended!


----------



## stavros

I took a punt on the Ethiopian Sidamo Deri Kochoha Guji Washed. Only arrived yesterday. I made a V60 which was sweet, berry and refreshing, a real summer's cup. I'm not sure what I did with the aeropress I tried later though as it lost a lot of those delicious notes. There was still a hint of blackberry but muted. I didn't change the grind from my earlier V60 so perhaps that's what it was. I will give it a bash as an espresso over the weekend. I also bought the Bolivian Uyunense, looking forward to that too. Good times!


----------



## tribs

Extracts Unkle Funka - 2 kickass aeropress brews. Two espresso gushers but a hint to its potential in the first.


----------



## jimbow

Ethiopian Sidamo this morning in a Kalita Kantan - we have gone down to Devon for a wedding this weekend so using the travel kit.










Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear

Uncle funka on espresso duty. Still dialling the espresso in but the best capp I've had in a while!


----------



## Outlaw333

jimbow said:


> Ethiopian Sidamo this morning in a Kalita Kantan - we have gone down to Devon for a wedding this weekend so using the travel kit.


Jimbow, where abouts in Devon are you?


----------



## jimbow

We are staying in Salcombe and it is beautiful. The hotel is serving Origin roasted coffee - first time I have tried it and so far so good! Anywhere good nearby?


----------



## Outlaw333

Wow, you're waaaaaaay down south! About as south as you could possibly be in Devon! Salcombe is stunning but unfortunately i don't know the coffee scene down there, other than Coasters Coffee up at KingsBridge, which isn't too far from you. If you happen to go through Crediton at any point on your way home there is the Crediton Coffee Shop, I am hopefully going this week if i can as I have yet to try it but I hear great things about them. Other than that I can't think of anywhere I know even remotely near you except Hands On and they are still bloody miles away! Coasters are well worth a shot though(excuse the pun)


----------



## Calidore

There's the Salcombe Coffee shop about the middle of Fore street just about opposite the car park. Food's quite good. Coffee is the best in Salcombe, but that's not putting the bar very high, I'm afraid. There are other pleasures down there.


----------



## SlowRoast

I'm drinking Has Bean's Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama, I'm not dialed in yet, it's quite a difficult one. But even now, it's still very sweet! Can't wait to get the actual sweet spot.


----------



## crankhouse

I just roasted some of HasBeans Columbian Oporapa this morning in my Gene. First time I've used some ducting to stop the house filling with smoke and it did mean I missed the faint FC popping. Also first time I've let the machine run through the full cooling cycle rather than doing an emergency or fast stop. Sampled straight away rather than wait the recommended 48hrs and I was very pleased. Absolutely fabulous as a double ristretto based Piccolo Latte. Sweet, punchy, chocolatey. YUM


----------



## kiwigirl42

I've been grinding Brazil Fazenda Tapera Natural beans from Hasbean in my new Porlex grinder this week and making the brew up in my Aeropress using inverted method. I'm a heathen and make a latte out of the shot with hot milk and a tsp of sugar but man its nice. Has a long aftertaste thats sort of malty/ milk chocolately. I spent ages trying to decide what it tastes like and can't quite put my finger (or tongue) on it - its bitter in a pleasant coffee way and very smooth. A bit like Assam tea without the astringency of tea?

Never mind. It tastes good for breakfast and I'd buy these beans again. I am really impressed with the Porlex grinder. I'm hoping it will double as bingo wing banishment as well as being a great little grinder!

I'm thinking I may buy a cafetiere or clever cup dripper next just to compare the difference between these and Aeropress brews. I really don't think I enjoy drinking straight espresso enough to warrent buying a Gaggia Classic at present.


----------



## MikeHag

diamondd said:


> I just roasted some of HasBeans Columbian Oporapa this morning in my Gene. First time I've used some ducting to stop the house filling with smoke and it did mean I missed the faint FC popping. Also first time I've let the machine run through the full cooling cycle rather than doing an emergency or fast stop. Sampled straight away rather than wait the recommended 48hrs and I was very pleased. Absolutely fabulous as a double ristretto based Piccolo Latte. Sweet, punchy, chocolatey. YUM


Good to know. I have 2kg of this waiting to go in the gene.


----------



## RolandG

kiwigirl42 said:


> I've been grinding Brazil Fazenda Tapera Natural beans from Hasbean in my new Porlex grinder this week and making the brew up in my Aeropress using inverted method. I'm a heathen and make a latte out of the shot with hot milk and a tsp of sugar but man its nice. Has a long aftertaste thats sort of malty/ milk chocolately. I spent ages trying to decide what it tastes like and can't quite put my finger (or tongue) on it - its bitter in a pleasant coffee way and very smooth. A bit like Assam tea without the astringency of tea?
> 
> Never mind. It tastes good for breakfast and I'd buy these beans again. I am really impressed with the Porlex grinder. I'm hoping it will double as bingo wing banishment as well as being a great little grinder!
> 
> I'm thinking I may buy a cafetiere or clever cup dripper next just to compare the difference between these and Aeropress brews. I really don't think I enjoy drinking straight espresso enough to warrent buying a Gaggia Classic at present.


I've just sold my Classic to reinvest money in a better grinder for my brewed coffee







Clever and cafetiere are both great, and consider trying a pour over like Kalita Wave or Chemex - all different and all tasty









Oh, and since I'm posting - today I've been drinking the very last of the Brasil Inglaterra Canario - got to wait until next year now for more!

-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## Milesy

Costa Rican Tarrazu Dota just now - Aeropress and also as SO Espresso - both of which are lovely lovely.


----------



## Earlepap

A mediocre single shot of whatever Taylor St Baristas use as their house espresso served up by a sullen - bordering on rude - barista near Bank. Instantly forgettable coffee.

Later a lovely Kenya, Nyeri, Kiandu Coffee Factory pour over whipped up by a friendly barista at Monmouth Coffee off Borough Market. Fresh lemon acidity with hints of strawberry and raisin sweetness.

What a difference service makes.


----------



## jimbow

Sounds like you are in my old stomping ground (I spend most of my working days over at Green Park these days).

Whilst back at Monument the other week I tried The Association which was serving Jaberwocky for espresso and La Illusion as Aeropress. Very nice place and still relatively undiscovered. I particularly liked the jugs of water with mint on all the tables - a nice touch. Of course the Synesso espresso mavhine, Uber grinder and Uber boiler all help too









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Earlepap

I came across that place quite recently, and been back a couple times since - great espresso, and even better Aeropress. I had HB Copacabana and SQ Vista Hermosa and their new Yirgacheffe - all of which were beautiful.

Was pretty quiet for me too. I guess due to the location it's only mega-busy first thing and during lunch hour. Can recommend the pastrami sarnie too.


----------



## stavros

I've been practically downing Hasbean's Ethiopian Sidamo as aeropress in the last few days. Tried a couple of espressos with it over the weekend, got close but it was a bit light and got lost in a cappuccino too. I cut my losses, it was too nice in the aeropress to waste dialling in for other methods (I've still got a bit of Extract Original for espresso not that it's been getting much of a look in this week).

Really feel like I've nailed the aroepress with these beans over the last few days. I'm tasting everything I think I should be. For anyone interested my current method: inverted, 17g ground at one macro notch above where I have it for V60, pre-wet two paper filters, pour about 60g water at 85C, stir for 20 secs, fill to top, steep for one minute, one more stir, flip and slow press all the way down. Job done in 2:00-2:20. Delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

stavros said:


> I've been practically downing Hasbean's Ethiopian Sidamo as aeropress in the last few days. Tried a couple of espressos with it over the weekend, got close but it was a bit light and got lost in a cappuccino too. I cut my losses, it was too nice in the aeropress to waste dialling in for other methods (I've still got a bit of Extract Original for espresso not that it's been getting much of a look in this week).
> 
> Really feel like I've nailed the aroepress with these beans over the last few days. I'm tasting everything I think I should be. *For anyone interested my current method: inverted, 17g ground at one macro notch above where I have it for V60, pre-wet two paper filters, pour about 60g water at 85C, stir for 20 secs, fill to top, steep for one minute, one more stir, flip and slow press all the way down. Job done in 2:00-2:20. Delicious.*


Last weeks IMM....the Bolivian that thinks its from the home land!

Ive been playing with 14g, 240g water, 95c , grind half way between V60 & french press. bloom for 30 seconds with 40g water, add remaining 200 one light stir, lid on, wait 3 mins, pull top of press down until coffee almost comes out of holes, cup on top , invert, press for 15 seconds...job done in about 4 mins dead. superbly floral cup, full of aromatics and so so tasty..I get the pineapple and plums, clear as day


----------



## kiwigirl42

I've just received an order of roasted beans from the coffeebeanshop that I ordered yesterday at 2pm - impressive service. I decided to get Old Brown Java and Monsoon Malabar.

How long do you reckon I should leave them before grinding? 5 days?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Bolivian Finca Canton Uyunense via a Clever dripper today. Beautiful


----------



## jimbow

Just had a cup of HasBean Ethiopian Sidamo washed brewed at Speakeasy. Absolutely lovely but not as good as that first cup I had from a Kantan down in Devon at the weekend. I have been trying all week to reproduce it at home too but still cannot match it. I am starting to wonder if it could be in the water!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

does it have a roast date? if not yes 5 days will be fine, but if it shipped that quick it may already be good to go as it may have been sat on a shelf for a few days


----------



## MikeHag

Had Fiona from Glen Lyon Coffee over our house today and roasted my first batch of Oporapa. A bit of a tricky one as they seem quite chaffy. Think I overestimated their density so may have hit them with slightly too much heat slightly too soon, as their appearance was a little dark. Having said that, they weren't roasty in taste (chemex) - really smooth, we both got the brown sugar, I got a red grape or probably more of a dark skinned plum sensation. Medium acidity whereas Fi thought quite high. She would take them 10 secs further next time, and I'm not sure.. think the roast degree was fine but needed a slower ramp up.

Interesting beans.


----------



## kiwigirl42

they sound delicious. What part of the world were they grown in?


----------



## MikeHag

Colombia. Bought the green beans from Has Bean. Quite popular on here, so I thought I'd have a go at roasting them. http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Colombia-Oporapa.html


----------



## garydyke1

Unkle Funka still making me feel stupid, the 2nd Bag appears slightly darker, smells better when ground , behaving slightly better but i still cant get a shot anywhere near where the last batch was.

I even tried adjusting my max brew pressure to 11BAR and 8BAR at the machine gauge. 11BAR more crema and better looking pour and smelled v good but overly sharp. 8BAR less crema but again sharp and dull didnt smell of anything. Adjusted it back to 10BAR and walked off in a mood


----------



## tribs

I've moved onto Strongman. Have had 3 cracking flat whites. Even with the Rattleware milk jug I still can't pour art though


----------



## RolandG

MikeHag said:


> Had Fiona from Glen Lyon Coffee over our house today and roasted my first batch of Oporapa. A bit of a tricky one as they seem quite chaffy. Think I overestimated their density so may have hit them with slightly too much heat slightly too soon, as their appearance was a little dark. Having said that, they weren't roasty in taste (chemex) - really smooth, we both got the brown sugar, I got a red grape or probably more of a dark skinned plum sensation. Medium acidity whereas Fi thought quite high. She would take them 10 secs further next time, and I'm not sure.. think the roast degree was fine but needed a slower ramp up.
> 
> Interesting beans.


The Oporapa looks quite dark about end of first crack, then lightens up quite a lot just as it approaches second crack - visually quite misleading. Wouldn't go too far into second on a home roaster though - it's quite a vigorous second crack.









-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## Earlepap

jimbow said:


> Just had a cup of HasBean Ethiopian Sidamo washed brewed at Speakeasy.


I could well have passed you! I didn't stop in at Speakeasy, but was pootling around Carnaby St about five hours ago.


----------



## mike 100

geordie-barista said:


> does it have a roast date? if not yes 5 days will be fine, but if it shipped that quick it may already be good to go as it may have been sat on a shelf for a few days


 Coffee Bean Shop are one of my favorite roasters, they roast and pack same day, so it won't be sat waiting to be shipped. I would give them a few days to de-gas, the Monsoon Malabar is lovely, if you want another suggestion try the Yirgacheffe, a bit dearer but worth it


----------



## MikeHag

RolandG said:


> The Oporapa looks quite dark about end of first crack, then lightens up quite a lot just as it approaches second crack - visually quite misleading. Wouldn't go too far into second on a home roaster though - it's quite a vigorous second crack.


I try to stay well clear of 2C. Maybe eventually I'll have the confidence to venture there but for now it's nohagsland. Really really interesting tho what you say about them lightening up. I'll run them further next time ... extra 10-30 secs. Maybe Fiona was right then! I should listen to the voice of experience.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Extract Strongman Espresso. Absolutely love the thick choclatey taste, and gorgeous in milk.

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kiwigirl42

I thought the Malabar and Java would be a good pair to compare and contrast. Will try Yirgacheffe and maybe a Kenyan or Rwandan next.

I think I overdosed on the Hasbean Brazilian this morning - put a huge dose in and boy, can still taste it 30 min later lol. Loving my porlex -so easy to use and easy to change grind size.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Once again I have had Bolivia Finca Canton Uyunense using the clever dripper


----------



## garydyke1

Pulled two shots back-to-back with a freshly cleaned grinder and clean machine :

Unkle Funka shot - terrible to the eye and terrible in the mouth, 3 streams of liquid from the portafilter! Down the Sink

Left the grind setting and then....

Bolivia Taypiplaya Jatun Kollo Mountain - lovely looking pour, albeit tight.....41 seconds to get 23g from 15g......syrupy, clean pineapple , balanced and plum finish. I think 34-35 seconds for the same output would be perfection

^ This bolivian can do it all, super brewed, decent espresso


----------



## MikeHag

Jan and I are currently working on the Has Bean blend we want to use in the cafe for default milk drinks/traditional espressos (rather than SO espressos, which will be on another grinder). Want something with a little more punch than usual, so we started today with Breakfast Bomb. I've never tried this before. After a few dial in shots and tastes I settled on 18.5g in, 28g out. Jan thought slightly heavy for her palate. I loved the appearance, amazing crema and texture that makes fantastic latte art, and I'd like to get a little more sweetness out if possible. We both want more caramels, so I'll work on that but perhaps Blake will give that as it has a little more Brazilian. But that's for another day








Any thoughts on Breakfast Bomb from anyone else?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I have to be completely honest I personally don't like it at all but as you are canvassing opinion I thought I would just say, also when I get better I am going to try to get to you and have a coffee if I can, I'll tell the wife and kids it's for a day out but the real reason will be for coffee


----------



## MikeHag

No no, all good feedback. To be fair when you and other forum folks come up I see you drinking other coffees via more interesting brew methods, whereas the blend I'm looking for (which is just one part of our coffee menu) is aimed at the customers who don't want a bright, fruity, complex '3rd wave' coffee and instead prefer a deep, rich thing with a good glug of milk. Those probably comprise the bulk of the market up here because speciality coffee is something new and unheard of here, for the most part. Bomb isn't my own first choice either but tbh it's much better than I expected for this style of blend.


----------



## Outlaw333

MikeHag said:


> No no, all good feedback. To be fair when you and other forum folks come up I see you drinking other coffees via more interesting brew methods, whereas the blend I'm looking for (which is just one part of our coffee menu) is aimed at the customers who don't want a bright, fruity, complex '3rd wave' coffee and instead prefer a deep, rich thing with a good glug of milk. Those probably comprise the bulk of the market up here because speciality coffee is something new and unheard of here, for the most part. Bomb isn't my own first choice either but tbh it's much better than I expected for this style of blend.


Does It have to be from Hasbean Mike?


----------



## Outlaw333

If not, James Gourmet have some very good blends for what you're hoping to achive..


----------



## mike 100

kiwigirl42 said:


> I thought the Malabar and Java would be a good pair to compare and contrast. Will try Yirgacheffe and maybe a Kenyan or Rwandan next.


If you like strong flavours, seek out some Ethiopian coffee's such as Harrar absolutley lovely


----------



## MikeHag

Sorry, was just commenting on Breakfast Bomb as the morning's tipple, rather than opening it up as a 'which blend' thing.







)))


----------



## Earlepap

Tragedy struck yesterday when upon finishing up beans and checking my post late in the day I found no IMM waiting for me! I had to make a mad dash to [email protected] before they closed.

Made it in time and bought a bag of SQ Bella Vista from Columbia. Had a chemex this morning - very smooth, mellow coffee with a fair whack of plummy sweetness and acidicty. Lovely stuff!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Once again I have had Finca Uyunense through Clever dripper boring and repetitive this week but delicious


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

MikeHag said:


> No no, all good feedback. To be fair when you and other forum folks come up I see you drinking other coffees via more interesting brew methods, whereas the blend I'm looking for (which is just one part of our coffee menu) is aimed at the customers who don't want a bright, fruity, complex '3rd wave' coffee and instead prefer a deep, rich thing with a good glug of milk. Those probably comprise the bulk of the market up here because speciality coffee is something new and unheard of here, for the most part. Bomb isn't my own first choice either but tbh it's much better than I expected for this style of blend.


I would suggest giving James Gourmet Formula 6 a go, meets both the needs of those who want something that tastes of coffee but still a very good coffee


----------



## MikeHag

I find it variable tbh, particularly when the recipe changes. Used to like it a lot tho.

I'm really enjoying the process with Dale tbh and kinda think that if we can't find/create a blend from Has Bean that we like then the problem must be "at the handle end of the portafilter" as they say









(planning to have some guest coffees from JGC tho)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Personally I am not a fan of it was just a suggestion.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Used my Clever dripper again, but this time Rwandan Kayumbu COE beautiful coffee


----------



## MikeHag

Moved on to Has Bean's Blake blend. Very traditional, not too heavy, great great crema and texture again... can't believe how easy these beans are to get right both visually and taste-wise. I've been missing out all this time. Not complex, not bright, just good.


----------



## lookseehear

I'm on the Extract Wahana Estate in my newly purchased clever dripper. The recipe that's really working for me:

18g coffee to 300ml water

V60 type grind (maybe slightly coarser)

Pour all the water in about 30s off the boil (not even bothering with a pouring kettle which is one of the perks) trying to get all the grounds wet uniformly. The whole pour took me about 30s

Give it a good stir for 5s

When your timer reaches 2 minutes give it another stir then straight on the cup. Total draw down takes about one minute giving a total brew time of about 3:15.

I've made three cups with this method now and all have been great to the point that my palate isn't giving me any ideas where to go to improve it (might just be that my palate isn't very good ;-) ). Only about 20g of Wahana left so I'm just going to enjoy that tomorrow morning.


----------



## funinacup

Extract Original in the new Simonelli Oscar, first shots I've run through and although they're just the dialling in shots they were tasting a bit bland...will play more tomorrow to try and get more sweetness!


----------



## fatboyslim

funinacup said:


> Extract Original in the new Simonelli Oscar, first shots I've run through and although they're just the dialling in shots they were tasting a bit bland...will play more tomorrow to try and get more sweetness!


Let us know how you get on with Oscar. Any pics?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I go coarser and leave until 2:40, total brew time 3:30 15.5g to 265ml water final cup 250ml, I use the pouring kettle which gives that initial stir and helps drop the temperature too. I've found that this way brings out all the flavours you expect from the coffee, this morning for example lemons shone through in the cup.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

lookseehear said:


> I'm on the Extract Wahana Estate in my newly purchased clever dripper. The recipe that's really working for me:
> 
> 18g coffee to 300ml water
> 
> V60 type grind (maybe slightly coarser)
> 
> Pour all the water in about 30s off the boil (not even bothering with a pouring kettle which is one of the perks) trying to get all the grounds wet uniformly. The whole pour took me about 30s
> 
> Give it a good stir for 5s
> 
> When your timer reaches 2 minutes give it another stir then straight on the cup. Total draw down takes about one minute giving a total brew time of about 3:15.
> 
> I've made three cups with this method now and all have been great to the point that my palate isn't giving me any ideas where to go to improve it (might just be that my palate isn't very good ;-) ). Only about 20g of Wahana left so I'm just going to enjoy that tomorrow morning.


last post was reply to this


----------



## lookseehear

I'll definitely give that a go on my next bag (whatever that might be). I don't want to try anything different with my last 20g of wahana in case I mess it up.

I'm only starting out with the clever but first impressions are that repeatable results are much easier to come by than with v60 or chemex which allows you to change one variable at a time and be fairly confident that the other variables are remaining consistent.


----------



## funinacup

fatboyslim said:


> Let us know how you get on with Oscar. Any pics?


None yet as been away all weekend but will get some up tomorrow.

Already swapped the stock pf spout for the Marzocco one I had on the Silvia, makes such a difference to the shot pour, much smoother!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear

I love the look of the LM of spouts but they're pretty expensive. I bought the cheap 'open' spout from coffeehit but when I eventually sell my lenses and buy a nice machine I think I'll probably end up getting the LM ones.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn

Today's coffee was an iced creation with ice/milk and ice cream, using Tim Wendelboe Brazil as the base.


----------



## jimbow

Sounds lovely. I have been looking at the cold brewers on CoffeeHit after tasting some cold brewed coffee at Speakeasy last week. Really intrigued! The ice cream sounds like an awesome addition - what was the recipe?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn

I used 500ml glasses for this drink

1/2 glass of Ice

double shot of Tim Wendelboe Brazil (Fazenda Ambiental Fortaleza)

2 scoops icecream (Creamy vanilla)

Fill with milk and stir

Drink through a straw, playing with the icecream as you do so

I tried as a ristretto version afterwards and it was even better.

I'll try the same again tomorrow before the bag runs out.


----------



## garydyke1

Glenn said:


> I used 500ml glasses for this drink
> 
> 1/2 glass of Ice
> 
> double shot of Tim Wendelboe Brazil (Fazenda Ambiental Fortaleza)
> 
> 2 scoops icecream (Creamy vanilla)
> 
> Fill with milk and stir
> 
> Drink through a straw, playing with the icecream as you do so
> 
> I tried as a ristretto version afterwards and it was even better.
> 
> I'll try the same again tomorrow before the bag runs out.


How did you obtain this? = Tim Wendelboe Brazil


----------



## Outlaw333

I was making something similar to this last summer with Extract Original, Hockings Ice cream(sorry unless you are in North Devon you will never experience the magic of Hockings Ice Cream! so come and visit!) and raw milk from the farm in/around my village = Gorgeous!!


----------



## beebah

garydyke1 said:


> How did you obtain this? = Tim Wendelboe Brazil


I was at Notes Covent Garden today and apparently Tim has been advising the owner about setting up a roastery. They had been doing espresso from his beans over the weekend but I missed them. Red Brick was pretty tasty though!


----------



## kiwigirl42

I gave in and broke into my coffeebeanshop beans on day 4









Old Brown Java was really strong, without being bitter, with a distinct smell of tobacco both when being ground and in the cup. It wasn't an unpleasant *** ash smell though but was so strong you'd think the beans had been purposefully flavoured with it. It really cut through milk.

Today I tried Monsoon Malabar. It was lovely but I found the taste very elusive and couldn't get any after taste at all - I dosed 17g, 2 minutes, aeropress inverted but think I need to increase dosage - I reduced the dose due to yesterdays OBJ being so overwhemingly strongly tasted.

really nice to compare these two together


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

As I'm loving my clever dripper at the moment I went with that again.

15.5g Rwandan Kayumbu Cup of Excellence (Coarsely ground)

265ml Filtered water

2:45 Brew 45 seconds draw down = 3:30 total brew time

result an amazing final cup, 250ml of lemony deliciousness


----------



## garydyke1

Has Bean Nicaragua Limoncello washed 2012 as (brilliant) espresso.

17.5g in EP HQ Basket (loving this basket now)

94c

30 seconds

27.4g output

92c didnt reveal much about this coffee, so wacked it up by 2degs & it really opened up. Lovely rich hazelnut-mottled crema.

Caramels and toffee finish, apple acidity is spot on. I dont find this particularly sweet, might reduce dose to 16-16.5g and go finer on the grind.

Fantastic pours from this coffee, very easy to work with. Will play with the 15g VST also if there is any of this coffee left.


----------



## stavros

I opened up the Limoncello on Monday and had a top class pourover with it. The sweetness was definitely caramel or toffee rather than the more common chocolate notes. Tried an aeropress with it yesterday but I did something wrong, it wasn't so good. For espresso I've just finished off the Bolivian Uyunense. Choc-biscuit with a touch of pineapple I thought (though I think Hasbean describe melon).


----------



## MikeHag

Working our way up the Has Bean blends ladder, yesterday's and today's were Jailbreak with milk. Really fascinating to compare these blends. Jailbreak's Loayza component was one I loved as a single origin, and the Oporapa too, so not surprisingly this version of the blend is excellent, and the Peru Cafe Verde element is perhaps helping add that additional complexity that Jan and I are getting now in comparison with Blake. This is gonna work very well.


----------



## garydyke1

Dont think I have had the lastest version of Jailbreak, 6/8 use it as their house blend, they are pretty much loyal to it


----------



## Mal

stavros said:


> I opened up the Limoncello on Monday and had a top class pourover with it. The sweetness was definitely caramel or toffee rather than the more common chocolate notes. Tried an aeropress with it yesterday but I did something wrong, it wasn't so good. For espresso I've just finished off the Bolivian Uyunense. Choc-biscuit with a touch of pineapple I thought (though I think Hasbean describe melon).


It may not be you, I've been finding the Limoncello works better as a pourover than in the AP too. From the AP it's adequate but a little bit thin and lacking in depth, while as a pourover it really shines. Of course, we might both just not be getting our AP brews right, but sometimes you do get beans that just seem to be better suited to one brewing method over another.


----------



## pendragoncs

stavros said:


> I opened up the Limoncello on Monday and had a top class pourover with it. The sweetness was definitely caramel or toffee rather than the more common chocolate notes. Tried an aeropress with it yesterday but I did something wrong, it wasn't so good. For espresso I've just finished off the Bolivian Uyunense. Choc-biscuit with a touch of pineapple I thought (though I think Hasbean describe melon).


I normally have jailbreak as my day in day out coffee as the wife likes it. Do you know which incarnation you have?

I believe steve is tweaking it again for release this weekend and i was just wondering if as potential commercial customer you had been given a preview?

I'm holding off ordering till the weekend so i get the latest.....also need to figure our what to get as a birthday treat.


----------



## Mal

MikeHag said:


> Jan and I are currently working on the Has Bean blend we want to use in the cafe for default milk drinks/traditional espressos (rather than SO espressos, which will be on another grinder). Want something with a little more punch than usual, so we started today with Breakfast Bomb. I've never tried this before. After a few dial in shots and tastes I settled on 18.5g in, 28g out. Jan thought slightly heavy for her palate. I loved the appearance, amazing crema and texture that makes fantastic latte art, and I'd like to get a little more sweetness out if possible. We both want more caramels, so I'll work on that but perhaps Blake will give that as it has a little more Brazilian. But that's for another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on Breakfast Bomb from anyone else?


Just got a bag of it this morning. I've only had the one cup from the aeropress and really liked it. It was pretty much as I'd expected, big leathery spice from the Sumatran with the Nicaraguan naturals giving a nice funky undercurrent. At least as a brew, not quite as fearsome as Mr. Leighton makes out but still a pretty hefty proposition all the same.


----------



## MikeHag

Mal said:


> ...not quite as fearsome as Mr. Leighton makes out but still a pretty hefty proposition all the same.


Yeah, I think you're right. The reason I hadn't tried it in the past was the quite intense description it is given, but actually although it is certainly rich, it's not at all what I expected. Definitely think there would be some huge smiles on Free Pour Friday from anyone who tried it with their latte art.

Today we compared Blake and Jailbreak... narrowing it down. I do think we're going to end up selecting Jailbreak (or a tweak of it) in the cafe as for me it sits right at the point where the complexity and flavours begin to show themselves more through the milk. But I mustn't speak too soon - Jabberwocky is still waiting to be sampled!!


----------



## stavros

I know Shrewsbury Coffeehouse use Jabberwocky as their house blend. It's my personal go-to Hasbean blend too, but FWIW I've had more joy on my modest set-up with Jailbreak for milk drinks.


----------



## jimbow

The Association uses Jabberwocky as their house espresso blend too. Fairly bright which suits my taste but is perhaps not for everyone. My own experience is that like Kicker it can be more challenging than the other blends but is very rewarding when you nail it.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeHag

OK, Jabberwocky has had it's first trial. I love it and got some lovely flavours in there with the milk, and surprisingly a bit of caramel. I'll definitely be offering this on Grinder B (our 'Sauv Blanc' grinder, so to speak, where we'll offer the single origins too) from time to time because of the lovely brightness and complexity it offers both in milk and as a straight shot. But I'm looking for a blend for Grinder A (our 'Merlot' grinder), tasty yet traditional, and looks like Jabberwocky is at the wrong end of the scale.

So it's between Blake and Jailbreak. Actually there's quite a big gap between these two, I think. Maybe somewhere in the middle would be an option, at least over the summer months.


----------



## pendragoncs

MikeHag said:


> So it's between Blake and Jailbreak. Actually there's quite a big gap between these two, I think. Maybe somewhere in the middle would be an option, at least over the summer months.


Really stupid question this and i appologise...but would just mixing beans from each give you the that middle ground you are after or is it a case that becuase the individual bean characteristics make up the overall taste then the blend would have to be done from scratch to ge the balance right. Honest you can totally ignore me if that is a silly question.









Also i saw this on twitter...http://twitpic.com/9onk5x HasBean Deerhunter blend, not on the website so either a mock up or a custom blend for that customer. Maybe a Haggies Blend is an option.


----------



## jimbow

Have you considered the Has Bean Brazil Espresso Perfetio Mike? I have not tried this blend myself but it is supposed to be towards the more traditional end of the scale.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## profspudhed

oh god dont ask, i was both broke and without transport so had to walk to asda for a bag of their columbian, its better than nothing but i think thats all i have to say about it, well no it is better than tescos stuff, i dont know how they manage to ruin those beans so comprehensively. roll on payday when i can get something decent in my cup


----------



## MikeHag

Jason, I believe that's the new bespoke blend that Has Bean are roasting for one of the Manchester shops... North Tea Power, maybe? Can't remember. Anyway a bespoke blend is an option. At the moment I think I'd feel a bit guilty asking for a bespoke blend when our volumes are going to be low and variable whilst the business gets on its feet. Have to chat to Dale.

Perfetio has been sampled. Good, but like all single origin Brazil espressos I've had, it doesn't have anything about it that sings. It's just a bit too traditional tbh.


----------



## garydyke1

Mike Jailbreak is set to change going by what Steve said on the last IMM, he was just searching for one last component


----------



## MikeHag

garydyke1 said:


> Mike Jailbreak is set to change going by what Steve said on the last IMM, he was just searching for one last component


Yeah mate, I'm not worried about that at all. All the blends change with the seasons (Blake and Breakfast Bomb changed the day after I received the bags!!) and although there is an impact upon the flavours obtained, I'm confident that the new components achieve the same aim. What I care about with the blends is that they retain their core identity and general position on the scale.


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> Mike Jailbreak is set to change going by what Steve said on the last IMM, he was just searching for one last component


I think he must have found it as the new version if being released tomorrow.

UPDATE: Actually availiable now.....

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Jailbreak-Espresso-Blend-Mk3-2012.html

http://www.hasblog.co.uk/jailbreak-miami-vice-files


----------



## garydyke1

Would be interested in trying it. I have definately found clear variance between versions


----------



## Spazbarista

MikeHag said:


> . All the blends change with the seasons.


I suspect it isnt so much 'seasons' as when he runs out of the constituents. This is all the more pronounced with Hasbean's current approach to blending. Jailbreak was called 'Premium' and this was a coffee that IIRC did not change seasonally, or indeed yearly, or at all as far as I can remember. That is why I used to buy it. I can't remember when I first bought it (8 years ago maybe?) but it was as conventional as it gets... if memory serves Indonesian/Brazilian base/ a bit of something else latin american.

Looking at what is in Jailbreak now, and the roast profile it is a million miles away. Personally it isn't to my taste, and I rue the fact that he won't blend up something earthy and sweet.


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks Expo. That's valuable input from someone who likes a deeper roast style, which is where a reasonable section of my customers will be.


----------



## Calidore

I like Perfetio. It's not amazing, but it is very reliable and tolerant (and I've liked it more than any of the Hasbean espresso blends I've drunk). At its best it has a nice vanilla overtone, and I've never had a cup of it which isn't at least OK, and normally it's good to very good. I have some green, and do a batch of it when I'm losing my way with more tricky coffees. It's uniform. That's its strength and its limitation.



jimbow said:


> Have you considered the Has Bean Brazil Espresso Perfetio Mike? I have not tried this blend myself but it is supposed to be towards the more traditional end of the scale.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

Ethiopian Harrar for breakfast,

El Salvador Finca La Reforma for Lunch,

Wahana Estate for a mid afternoon brew,

another Harrar for a 10pm V60,

I haven't got to the bottom of Silvias evil smell yet so i'm still on pourover only... really craving an espresso...


----------



## lookseehear

10pm v60 - are you mad!?


----------



## Spazbarista

Ask him in 6 hours time....


----------



## Outlaw333

Well I've been dancing hardstyle shuffle in the kitchen all night on my own, it's now 4am so you could be onto something!


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Well I've been dancing hardstyle shuffle in the kitchen all night on my own, it's now 4am so you could be onto something!


Hammer! Lekker!


----------



## fatboyslim

Outlaw333 said:


> Well I've been dancing hardstyle shuffle in the kitchen all night on my own, it's now 4am so you could be onto something!


Using coffee as a substitute for harder drugs is a punishable offence! We will hold the mini vac hostage until you hand over your stash!

Back on topic...Limoncillo...hmmm toffee apple is absolutely bang on. Really tasty but struggling to slow the flow down. 23s was still yummy.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Using coffee as a substitute for harder drugs is a punishable offence! We will hold the mini vac hostage until you hand over your stash!
> 
> Back on topic...Limoncillo...hmmm toffee apple is absolutely bang on. Really tasty but struggling to slow the flow down. 23s was still yummy.


I thought the limoncillo was very easy to pull shots with, fairly one-dimentional but tiger-stripped heaven to watch.

. Definately better updosed and pull ristretto (otherwise not much sweetness). try 15.8g in the VST , 32 seconds , 24g out


----------



## Outlaw333

Ah, tell you what guys you could have had my stash last week! I know you all really enjoyed the Limoncillo and the Guji, I personally (baring in mind i only used them for pourover, no espresso for me) didn't go a bundle on either, they were fine but didn't excite me atall(Guji marginally more exciting but having been spoiled by the mind-bending african sensory explosion of the Wote Yirgacheffe it just didn't quite cut it)

Been drinking Extracts Finca la Reforma in the Chemex all morning and just loving it! Its like redcurrants in brown sugar syrup!


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> Hammer! Lekker!


het lekker gespeel


----------



## jimbow

El Salvador San Jose Red Bourbon!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

..and the new Jailbreak lands as IMM.

80% of the components are from the previous 2 IMMs , lol


----------



## SlowRoast

Has Bean Colombia Oporapa, it's actually a higher roast than I expected. Made a lovely espresso though.


----------



## RoloD

Peru Alto Inambari Lot 5 Winner - one of the nicest coffees I've had from Climpsons. Sort of fruity and earthy without being too acidic. Not too difficult, makes a lovely espresso with a delicious lingering aftertaste.


----------



## tribs

Unkle Funka, espresso - not a great shot actually. A little over-extracted, I think. Bottom of the puck has dark patches. TBF it was made in a hurry.

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe from Real Coffee Club, Aeropress - Delicious, citrus and refreshing

Wahana Estate from Extract, Aeropress - Tangy, sharp with toffee aromas. Yum.


----------



## MWJB

Cafe Direct Macchu Piccu...again. From Ocado....might be a supermarket bean but it just keeps hitting the spot! Cherries, nuts & chocolate all baked into a rich cake...a rich cake dipped in chocolate. About as fool proof as a bean must get...loving it as espresso, ristretto, moka pot & filter. See what it does in the Clever Dripper tomorrow...

Gonna have to check out some other Peruvian offerings.


----------



## MWJB

"Cafe Direct Macchu Piccu...again. See what it does in the Clever Dripper tomorrow..."

20g, 30s/g bloom, 300ml water total, 2:45 plus draw down. Mostly rich cocoa, good body & a long finish, vaguest hints of cherry/fruit & cigar box...but I think I'm on a little too fine a grind, went a bit tight trying to get more depth & body out of the previous beans...hang on...a bit more fruit coming out as it cools...I reckon a shade coarser and I'll be there.


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeria de Grama from HasBean as espresso. 18g 38g out (was aiming for 36), a bit too fine, very slow to start, but sweet shot, honey roasted peanuts & toffee, with the softest, velvety crema.

Shouldn't have messed again with the grind on the Clever Dripper....:-l


----------



## Spazbarista

MWJB said:


> honey roasted peanuts & toffee,


Keep trying, and you'll know when you get it right because it will taste of coffee!








)


----------



## Outlaw333

Two Chemex Brews with the Wote Yirgacheffe for breakfast = I have found that the extra roast on it has brought a chocolate note to the brew, I actually don't like it nearly as much as I liked the last few bags that were a bit lighter.

One Inglaterra Acaia Espresso = Lovely rich milk chocolate with a hint of something floral in there for good measure

Then I was going for a shot of the Yirg but I was slighty shy of a shots worth so I blended around 75% Yirg and 25% Finca La Reforma with unexpectedly good results! The shot was lovely sweet juicy Lemons but I actually turned it into a Cappu which was what blew me away.. It just became a cup of Apricot Petits Filous = Best Cappuccino I've had for months!!


----------



## fatboyslim

I swear you drink too much coffee Nick









Glad to hear Silvia is ok again???

I really managed to nail Nicaragua Limoncillo as espresso this morning. A very tasty coffee that balances sweetness and acidity pretty darn well.

Yet to try as cappa because I just don't like milk in my coffee...


----------



## Outlaw333

HaHa, Yeah I know dude but I think im drinking so much because I want to be making and tasting it but of course once you have done that you have to drink it all because it is a waste to feed it to the plants! Also I think this little talent might one day come in handy... say if I were a BC sensory judge or held captive and forced to drink too much coffee as a torture!!

Yeah, I think Silvia is ok.. I have decided to keep using her anyway as actual function and shots are still fine.

I'm glad you're getting on with the Limoncillo, when I had it i was doing pourover only and didn't love it, I got the toffee apple and what not but I just found it really dull and had a weird 'waxy' mouthfeel, I do think however it could be great for espresso as it is mega sweet and the flavour profile and mellow acidity should really work in espresso format.


----------



## garydyke1

The limoncillo was good but I found a little one-dimentional....must be the water im using


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary I certainly didn't find it so, do you remember your brew parameters?

I used about 14.2g extracted in 23 seconds is giving 30g. Odd numbers I know but taste was bang on.

Repeated same weights this afternoon and same excellent result.

Any finer grind, I found the shot stalls initially and ends up not being so tasty.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary I certainly didn't find it so, do you remember your brew parameters?
> 
> I used about 14.2g extracted in 23 seconds is giving 30g. Odd numbers I know but taste was bang on.
> 
> Repeated same weights this afternoon and same excellent result.
> 
> Any finer grind, I found the shot stalls initially and ends up not being so tasty.


Tried all sorts mate, it was a pretty dark roast IMM week


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Tried all sorts mate, it was a pretty dark roast IMM week


Do you notice slightly different roasts on different batches of has beans?

I'm growing increasingly impatient for my Extract dunsford! I reckon I'll try it on Sunday and see what happens. Long or short time/brew weight?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Do you notice slightly different roasts on different batches of has beans?
> 
> I'm growing increasingly impatient for my Extract dunsford! I reckon I'll try it on Sunday and see what happens. Long or short time/brew weight?


Yep, I've noted variety in roast profiles, particularly funka and Limoncillo and Wote

Dunsford is superb just about anyway you extract it. 18g into 26g , 32 secs at 92c is pretty good starting point


----------



## beebah

I've really been enjoying some Kenyan Kiandu from Monmouth in my aeropress. THey sell it as "optimal roast" and darker roasted and i much prefer the first one as the fruity flavours seem more prominent. I should qualify everything I'm saying by adding that I am a beginner when it come to this!

I've been using playing about with betwen 25 and 30 grams of beans ground slightly courser than filter. I seem to be having best results the lower I go in terms of temperature - around 75-76 C is producing results I'm enjoying. After a first pour of around 50g water and a 30 sec wait I add another 250g or so and mix. Then leave for a minute before pressing down.

As it cools I can taste blackcurrant and blood orange with a slightly wine like background that I really like.

Can anyone else reccomend other methods to bring out fruity flavours?


----------



## Earlepap

I really like that coffee too. Definitely heavy on the blackcurrant. Try a smaller amount of coffee (14-18g), on a coarser grind and steeping for for a longer time (3-4mins) in the aeropress inverted at a temp 90-95C. It's essentially like making a french press but then getting rid of all the gunk with the paper filter. It's a nice way to bring out fruity acidity.

I'm looking forward to the new able aeropress disk coming out. It should allow some more oils through for max flavour but still stop the silt.


----------



## beebah

thanks for that. It sounds similar to the way they brewed square mile wote at Vagabond Cafe in Finsbury park. The guy there even got me to break the crust with a cupping spoon in the same way that james bailey did at the WBC!

I'd really like ot try the new disk too - do you know where it's going to be available from - Able don't seem to do international shipping?


----------



## lookseehear

Wote yirgacheffe from square mile in the CCD.

Kind of reminds me of marmalade.


----------



## johnyenglish

Nothing for me, stuck at worK:bad:


----------



## MikeHag

Working my way through some Finca San Jose from Origin in the AeroPress. I haven't used it for a while and I'm trying different parameters & using the hario minimill, and measuring the extraction to find a combination that hits the mark. Some surprising results and it goes back to my initial findings with the AeroPress, which is that with usual brewing ratios and recommended methods for this device it is quite easy to underextract. It needs more agitation/finer grind/longer steep than is often suggested. I suspect that using lower temperatures has been masking that fact.


----------



## MWJB

This week I 'ave been mostly drinking...HasBean Sumatra Takengon Gayon Mountains. I didn't take to it straight away, but as the week went on & dialled it in for the Clever Dripper...boy, has it grown on me. Every time I try it I'm getting more & more out of it (popular with colleagues at work too), great mouthfeel, long earthy finish, descriptor from HasBean said "leather" & sure it's there, a savoury "umami" type flavour...I followed it with some peppered beef biltong & was amazed at how similar the flavours were. There's something slightly tangy and "acetic" in there too, not overpowering...elusive tamarind-like hints....as it cools I'm gettting almost "bitter beery" notes in there too...I think it's love! Just used the last in a moka pot brew which brought out sharper acidity & sweetness.

TBH it's not what I ordered & I probably wouldn't have bought it based on the descriptors...I would have been missing out. Now I have to sit & stare at the fresh bag until it degasses...:-l


----------



## aaronjunited

Stinking instant coffee


----------



## MWJB

"This week I 'ave been mostly drinking...HasBean Sumatra Takengon Gayon Mountains. I didn't take to it straight away, but as the week went on & dialled it in for the Clever Dripper...boy, has it grown on me. Every time I try it I'm getting more & more out of it (popular with colleagues at work too), great mouthfeel, long earthy finish, descriptor from HasBean said "leather" & sure it's there, a savoury "umami" type flavour...I followed it with some peppered beef biltong & was amazed at how similar the flavours were. There's something slightly tangy and "acetic" in there too, not overpowering...elusive tamarind-like hints....as it cools I'm gettting almost "bitter beery" notes in there too...I think it's love! Just used the last in a moka pot brew which brought out sharper acidity & sweetness."

So after waxing lyrical about the Takengon Gayon yesterday, I made a CCD brew with some different beans today...still dialling in the new office grinder & it came out a bit...well, bland, but drinkable. Shared the brew with some colleagues and, "Ooooh, that is really lovely coffee, the best yet. What's it called?"....errr...Lavazza...from Waitrose.

I still love the Sumatran...


----------



## MikeHag

7 day old Seasonal Espresso from Origin... blend of 3 different Brazils, one natural and two pulped naturals. Tastes just as you'd expect with milk... bags of caramel, Mrs H got chocolate, low acidity, very smooth. Tastes a bit like Lusty Glaze I guess, so probably something that many on here would like.


----------



## Earlepap

How do you rate Origin Mike? Was looking at their website earlier and thinking about ordering a couple bags.


----------



## MikeHag

So far so good







Slightly expensive but the quality is very high.


----------



## Outlaw333

Limoncillo Pacamara Funky Natural. I am in love with this coffee at the moment!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Slightly over extracted wote yirgacheffe this morning









So I had two









needless to say the 2nd was fine


----------



## garydyke1

This weeks IMM is super interesting :Tanzania Mbeya Hope B Fully Washed

It is quite boozy for a washed coffee, you can smell that out of the bag. The acidity is very hard to pin-point, familiar and yet unlike anything Ive had in coffee before. Its lovely and sweet, no choc, no caramel , just prune/raison....vaguely like vin santo

Ive brewed this as CCD cupping grind, 4.5 mins steep. Will play a bit more later to try and nail this flavour I cant put my finger on.

Espresso should be an enjoyable challenge


----------



## Earlepap

Two badly made brews of the same Tanzania. One chemex, one aeropress, both under extracted. It's a lovely coffee, but I'm having an off day (or week) and can't seem to make anything passable - save the one decent aeropress I made when the bag first arrived. It's my own fault for playing fast and loose with variables. I recalibrated my grinder to make it's range coarser, then started faffing about with temp, time and pouring techniques all in one go. What a fool!

Perhaps it's time to fire up the Gaggia and focus on espresso again.


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> Two badly made brews of the same Tanzania. One chemex, one aeropress, both under extracted. It's a lovely coffee, but I'm having an off day (or week) and can't seem to make anything passable - save the one decent aeropress I made when the bag first arrived. It's my own fault for playing fast and loose with variables. I recalibrated my grinder to make it's range coarser, then started faffing about with temp, time and pouring techniques all in one go. What a fool!
> 
> Perhaps it's time to fire up the Gaggia and focus on espresso again.


Do what I do in reaction to the confusion ...add yet another variable - sifting! ha ha


----------



## garydyke1

Just to add , the Tanzania as espresso = really nice. Very intense, piercing acidity, but very sweet, raison, nice clean mouth-feel. Should imagine a double in 4oz of milk would cut through and be interesting.


----------



## jimbow

Sounds similar to the Indian Balmaadi Natural a while back which I really liked. Tasted like Christmas pudding - dried fruit, desert wine, almonds and perhaps a hint of chocolate. I will have to give it a try!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tribs

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe from realcoffeeclub. Another fine coffee from this roaster. Slightly earthy and very refreshing. Like green tea.


----------



## SlowRoast

SM Santa Clara, I love this coffee - very sharp and lemony as it hits the tongue, but followed by the mellow caramel flavours, with an undertone of honey. I'm a big fan of citrus so when I saw SM announced this, I was thrilled and instantly ordered, not disappointed!


----------



## Earlepap

I'm definitely going to pick up a bag of that next time I'm in town. It looks to be the balls. Dig the sound of that Kenyan peaberry too. A new Red Brick has just been released as well. Damn it, too much too much!


----------



## Outlaw333

You think that's too much, I had a chat with Dave today and there are some really exciting things on their way from Extract in the near future, I'll say no more! mwa ha ha ha!


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> You think that's too much, I had a chat with Dave today and there are some really exciting things on their way from Extract in the near future, I'll say no more! mwa ha ha ha!


Cant bear waiting


----------



## Outlaw333

hehehehe neither can I Gary!


----------



## Earlepap

In my cup this afternoon was some Guatemalan beans I bought from Allpress roastery in Shoreditch last week. I think they're currently using as their filter coffee, but I found it makes a more interesting and tasty espresso. Nice cocoa flavours with a lime bite to it and perhaps a bit of grapefruit.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

This afternoon was Bolivia finca canton uyunense from hasbean roast date 9th May and still tasting good. Ages since I've made myself espresso so was a long time coming.


----------



## kiwigirl42

I'm currently really liking both Hasbean Fazenda Sao Judas (lovely chocolate honeycomb) and Union Foundation espresso (choc treacle), both exactly as described. Both have great depth of taste and really nice, long after taste which I really look for. Union Monsoon Malabar is Ok - I like it better than the coffeebeanshop one but think I just don't really like MM. But I really wanted to compare both MM so pleased I try again. I'm going to mix the tail ends of my next few buys with it just to alter it up a bit.

All made in my French Press which seems to be my go to nowdays

I 've just placed an order with Coffee Real for Ethiopia Djimmah Wild Grown beans and Latin Connection espresso blend.


----------



## beebah

Just opened some Tanzania Mbeya Hope B Fully Washed from Hasbean. The first couple of brews taste really strongly of tomato soup and tamarind (in a good way).

Can anyone suggest a way to bring out some of the sweetness in the description?


----------



## jimbow

Try increasing the extraction yield (the amount of dissolved coffee solids you are extracting from the beans). You could do this by simply using a little more brew water or by grinding slightly finer. Which brew method are you using?


----------



## Outlaw333

Costa Rica Cafetalera Zamorana. Another sublime coffee from Extract, Indescribably good! Extracts cupping notes are spot on, ripe mango flesh, cardamom, spiced, caramel/toffee. This coffee is insanely sweet and equally juicy, it is balanced, dynamic, clean and bursting with character. I highly recommend you try it!


----------



## lookseehear

beebah said:


> Just opened some Tanzania Mbeya Hope B Fully Washed from Hasbean. The first couple of brews taste really strongly of tomato soup and tamarind (in a good way).
> 
> Can anyone suggest a way to bring out some of the sweetness in the description?


I have some of this at the moment. Had a really really nice cup of it today from the v60. Ground it finer than normal But wasn't being too careful overall. I think it may have been a fluke as it was better than the two clever drippers I've had from these beans.


----------



## beebah

jimbow said:


> Try increasing the extraction yield (the amount of dissolved coffee solids you are extracting from the beans). You could do this by simply using a little more brew water or by grinding slightly finer. Which brew method are you using?


I've been mostly using aeropress. I tried a bit finer and that seemed to improve things but I'll try it through a swiss gold filter so I can use more water. I should say, the taste is not unpleasant, quite savoury in fact but i was concerned that I might be doing it all wrong as it didn't taste like hte description!

It really does feel thick like soup when i drink it though!


----------



## Earlepap

I got savoury notes from that coffee too beebah. Couldn't put my finger on what it was, thought possibly a bit basil-y? Bit of a punt, but would go with your tomato soup!


----------



## fatboyslim

Another shot of Batman this morning and a huge 12 cup cafeteria at work to show my colleagues my roasting skill.

Definitely needs more pacamara, getting minimal strawberry


----------



## Outlaw333

Today has been a very very good coffee day indeed!!

I recieced my order from Square Mile this morning and I have been enjoying dangerous amounts of incredibly good coffee all day!!

First of all I decided it was time i tried their Yirg which is every bit as good as the first bag of HB Yirg I got this season and maybe even slightly better!! Everything i loved about the HB but kept nice and light and with some gorgeous peaches and apricots hanging out with the lemon sorbet(which is present in this one too)

The second, that I'm actually more excited about than the Yirg is Jirmiwachu Natural, which has turned out to be one of the best naturals I have ever tasted(and as you know I'm a 'Funk Junky'!!) and by far my favorite Ethiopian natural, sadly I never tried any of the ethiopian naturals everyone raves about from a few years ago but I would imagine this stuff would have sat quite happily in with that bunch.

It is a super sweet, ultra funky fruit salad of strawberry, blueberry and sugar syrup, delicate florals also manage cut through the mix. this coffee is just oozing with ethiopian sexiness!


----------



## Earlepap

That sounds lovely. The SQ selection does look pretty tasty at the moment. I tried the Santa Clara the other day from a batch brew. I don't think it was particularly well made, or perhaps had been sat around for too long, but it showed great potential. It was pretty sweet and rounded but I reckon it'd be lush if the citric notes were brought more.


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah i don't think i have ever seen such a mouth watering Square Mile menu before!

Was that from one of the Marco batch-brewers? I have been seeing a few of these popping up around the place recently and I just don't really get it! I think even 3FE have started using them! If you do make a SM order any time soon make sure you report back! I definately recommend the two I have at the mo! I think the Yirg will be much more up your street as they have roasted it the way it was always mean't to be!


----------



## Earlepap

Yeah it was a Marco brewer. I've good cups out of them before, just this one was off. Don't always want to pay mega bucks for a manual brew.


----------



## Outlaw333

Whats the going rate for a manual brew up your end at the mo?


----------



## MikeHag

I would have a marco bulk brewer if I could afford one. If dialed in correctly they are meant to produce fantastic coffee. Problem is, I reckon a lot of coffee could be wasted thru dialing in.


----------



## Earlepap

Last aeropress I had was £4. It was the best aeropress I've ever had though.


----------



## Outlaw333

Holy Bananas!! that is one expensive Aeropress!!

Oh wow, I had no idea that a batch brewer could be that good! Do you know if the Bunn batch brewers are any good?

What makes them so hard to dial in? is it just the sheer amount of coffee you need for each brew?


----------



## MikeHag

The Bunn ones were used for the UK Cup Tasters Comp so I'm guessing they too can do the job, but cant say for sure.

It isnt that dialing in is difficult, but as you know you brew one... it's off target... you throw it away... you adjust and start again. With each batch being, i dunno, maybe 200g then that's a lot more waste than dialing in a 15g device


----------



## Outlaw333

I haven't really looked at the Cup Tasters event but I would have thought it would be just that.. cupping! so it's actually the brew tasters rather than cup tasters, wouldn't the level of variables in the brew make for a slightly unfair/inaccurate competition?

yeah that was my thought with the batch brewer and I guess it may be convenient but probably less cost effective on balance than sticking with manual brew.

I do totally except the price of a brewed coffee at a decent brew bar. When I think, £4 is quite alot of bang for your buck when you consider the baristas time and everything, I'm just thinking I would have to be some kind of jesus to get Devon folk to pay that for a coffee in my joint! The thing is though, it's the old 'putting the price up to lure in customers who will just blindly order the most expensive thing on the menu' so maybe i could make it work, it is also worth it for the theatre of watching a scientist at work preparing your brew!


----------



## Earlepap

I wasn't aware of the price when I ordered, and I certainly wouldn't pay any more, but it was a nice treat. Trouble is I don't really like Americanos or milky drinks and when I want more volume than an espresso that doesn't leave me with much, so I'm happy when I see a Marco or Bunn on the counter.

Having said that, I was in a place the other that had a Bunn so I asked what was in it.

- Coffee.

- Right. I'll have an espresso please.

Wasn't a great shot either.


----------



## garydyke1

6/8 Kafe do 'Filter Friday' on Marco batch brewers, they usually have 2 options & let you try a shot of each to see what you'd prefer. Safe, chuggable , sweet coffee...nothing blow your socks off...but no lottery of either a brilliant or shockingly bad V60 for double the price


----------



## MikeHag

Cupping session today, all Has Bean bags. In order of preference:

1. *Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Guji*. Delicious. Sidamo sooooo sweet. Mild. Can't wait to get stuck into a proper brew.

2. *El Salv San Rafael Pacas*. Interesting, sweet, complex. Mild again and a bit lacking character but enjoyable. Gonna like this.

3. *Indian Balmaadi Biodynamic*. Delicious. Great Acidity. Piquant. Headed towards slight sourness on cooling. May even be my number 2 rather than the San Rafael. Lovely.

4. *Gaz's Glitter*. Cup aroma dark but nose aromas good. Rounded. Low acidity.

5. *Nicaragua Limincillo "Elegant"*. Smell = dark. First sip = dark. Nose aromas/taste = dark & bad. Not funky, just bad... fermented. Drank cold = DARK. By dark I don't mean the roast, I mean the overall sensation was similar to poor beans I tasted in Bali.


----------



## jimbow

I loved the Balmaadi natural whilst it was available but did not get to try the washed - I will have to give it a go!


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Cupping session today, all Has Bean bags. In order of preference:
> 
> 1. *Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Guji*. Delicious. Sidamo sooooo sweet. Mild. Can't wait to get stuck into a proper brew.
> 
> 2. *El Salv San Rafael Pacas*. Interesting, sweet, complex. Mild again and a bit lacking character but enjoyable. Gonna like this.
> 
> 3. *Indian Balmaadi Biodynamic*. Delicious. Great Acidity. Piquant. Headed towards slight sourness on cooling. May even be my number 2 rather than the San Rafael. Lovely.
> 
> 4. *Gaz's Glitter*. Cup aroma dark but nose aromas good. Rounded. Low acidity.
> 
> 5. *Nicaragua Limincillo "Elegant"*. Smell = dark. First sip = dark. Nose aromas/taste = dark & bad. Not funky, just bad... fermented. Drank cold = DARK. By dark I don't mean the roast, I mean the overall sensation was similar to poor beans I tasted in Bali.


In your face ''Elegant'', in your face!! woo yeh.... erm not last, thank-fook ...haha


----------



## MikeHag

Such a shame too - I usually love pacamaras.


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Such a shame too - I usually love pacamaras.


I struggled to get anything tasty also, I think my last 2-3 drinks were the best. Difficult one to roast for sure


----------



## MikeHag

Perhaps not the roast though. I'm tasting things that (to me at least) suggest defects at source


----------



## fatboyslim

Had an aeropress of Gaz's Glitter this morning and wouldn't say it was unpleasant









Quite a lot going on though, interesting finish.


----------



## Earlepap

I completely changed my tune about the 'elegant' after I got a bag that was roasted a shit ton lighter. Finding it pretty tasty in a Chemex.

In other coffee drinkings, today I had an aeropress of the current SQ Kenyan Peaberry at Association coffee. Very delicious. Lots of different fruit tastes going on, I found it hard to pick them out but got cherry, kiwi and maybe elderberry/flower! I'll be buying a bag once my supplies get low.


----------



## MiG

I had some Bright Note Espresso from Union Roasted. Pretty good


----------



## lookseehear

Bought a bag of Square Mile Wote Yirgacheffe yesterday and half way through a v60 now. Absolutely beautiful - really delicate with a sweet floral finish.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Bought a bag of Square Mile Wote Yirgacheffe yesterday and half way through a v60 now. Absolutely beautiful - really delicate with a sweet floral finish.


I needs to try this coffee!

Hoping when I go to Prufrock in a couple of weeks I can be wow'd at the brew bar


----------



## lookseehear

I tried it a few weeks ago but it was the last bag they had in Notes and it was a week past roast when I bought it - didn't really get much of the delicate flavours but when I saw a fresh bag I had to try it again.

Going to brew another cup in a bit - can't wait!


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I tried it a few weeks ago but it was the last bag they had in Notes and it was a week past roast when I bought it - didn't really get much of the delicate flavours but when I saw a fresh bag I had to try it again.
> 
> Going to brew another cup in a bit - can't wait!


Slightly off topic - What are the breakfasts like in Notes?


----------



## MWJB

HasBean Copacabana in the Clever Dripper, ground on a Krups (in the office) 2 clicks back from coarsest setting - delicious! Really getting those peachy notes in the finish.

32g, 500ml, bloom 30-40sec, top up & start timer, stir, @ 3min from top up start draw down (~1:30) after another stir. I've found that if different beans draw down at different times, I just leave the grinder as is & I adjust the steep time & aim for 4:30 total after top up...so far so good 

"Clever" Dripper, no exaggeration there, I'd like to shake the designer by the hand.


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> Slightly off topic - What are the breakfasts like in Notes?


The food always looks pretty good when I go in to buy beans but I rarely actually stop to eat. I think it's posh pastries etc rather than hot food but I could be wrong! Also worth noting they now sell a lot of wine and have a huge variety if you wanted to go in one evening.


----------



## Outlaw333

lookseehear said:


> Bought a bag of Square Mile Wote Yirgacheffe yesterday and half way through a v60 now. Absolutely beautiful - really delicate with a sweet floral finish.


Isn't it incredible?!

It is everything I was excited about with the HB one but I much prefer the roast, it isn't quite the jasmine tea infused lemon sorbet that the HB was but instead a wonderfully elegant jasmine infused fresh peach and apricot fruit tea with a hint of lemon zest and a touch of bergamot! The way they have roasted it at SM I would say is about the same as my first couple of bags from HB.

This is such a different experience altogether that it is hard to even think of it as you would any other coffee and impossible to compare it to anything else. Colin Harmon spoke about Caricatures in his WBC set, saying that when introducing a new customer to a coffee, when we talk about the various flavour descriptors for coffee some people with less experience might be disappointed when they don't recieve the 'Caricature' and instead recieve a coffee, this however is a total Caracature! It is like a drink purely made up of its descriptors but with just enough of a hint of coffee to remind you that it is infact a coffee!!

Yes Gary you do need to try this coffee!!


----------



## Outlaw333

Luke, if you are a fan of naturals I really recommend the Jirmiwachu:good:


----------



## lookseehear

I've just had a read on the square mile site about the Jirmiwachu - sounds lovely, definitely next on my list.

I've got another mug of the Yirg now - I could drink this all day! I made a cup of it for my boss who then poured milk in it though :-(


----------



## jimbow

Just had some of the SM Wote Yirgacheffe as an Aeropress at The Association. Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!

Really juicy and definitely tasted some delicate, floral bergamot.


----------



## Outlaw333

Here's a cut and paste of my quick write up on it the other day..

"The second, that I'm actually even more excited about than the Yirg is Jirmiwachu Natural, which has turned out to be one of the best naturals I have ever tasted(and as you know I'm a 'Funk Junky'!!) and by far my favorite Ethiopian natural, sadly I never tried any of the ethiopian naturals everyone raves about from a few years ago but I would imagine this stuff would have sat quite happily in with that bunch.

It is a super sweet, ultra funky fruit salad of strawberry, blueberry and sugar syrup, delicate florals also manage cut through the mix. this coffee is just oozing with ethiopian sexiness!"

I'm just about to make another brew myself I have just finished a Mug of the Yirg and I can't decide whether to have another or to have a Jirmi? I know what you mean though, you really can drink it one after another all day! Shame on your boss, one of those real sinking moments in life when somebody pours milk or sugar in a lovingly crafted coffee! I don't give them the chance anymore, I just tell them (in an angry italian accent) "You have coffee.. Or you have nothing!!!"


----------



## jimbow

As an Italian friend once said to me: would you put milk in your beer?


----------



## beebah

WOW! I've been completely blown away by the limoncillo Funky from Hasbean roasted on 10th. I'm pretty new to good coffee and I've had minor successes brewing a few different coffees but this is the first time the drink I've brewed matches the description from the roaster. I'm on holiday in Wales at the moment so I'm brewing exclusively in my aeropress and without my scales (written off after messy pourover accident). But one scoop on the inverted aeropress topped up with 91 C water with a pause midway for a gentle stir have been producing results that have been really exciting my newbie palate. Lots of strawberry with an incredible long candy finish. Is this what naturals taste like? if it is then I think I'm going to really get into natural process coffee!


----------



## Outlaw333

beebah said:


> Is this what naturals taste like? if it is then I think I'm going to really get into natural process coffee!


It sure is!!


----------



## fatboyslim

Another shot of Batman in my brand spanking new Strada 17g basket. 3 shots to get it dialed in then a 1.57 and a 1.78. Both enjoyable and not too different.

Taste is pretty darn different to the 15g VST. Tough to describe and not sure which I prefer.

Must experiment more!


----------



## ronsil

Just had a lovely Sunday Breakfast cup this morning.

El Salvador Alaska Bourbon 2012 (green beans from Hasbean). Roasted 20 seconds into second crack, 18 g beans producing 38 gms espresso. Excellent but because I like deep roasts next time I am tempted to blend with 20% Monsooned Malabar, post roast blend.


----------



## Spazbarista

'Ethical Addictions' Espresso blend.

I picked up a couple of bags from their unit about a month ago. Opened yesterday, very black and oily beans, 'Continental' style. Tastes exactly as you'd expect it to...all roast and nothing else. Turned the temp down 3 degrees and it is much smoother...still roasty but with a deep smoothness. Quite drinkable in milk, if you enjoy a dark style, but stay clear if you like tart and fruity. Ironically, given its name, I find it too dark for espresso, but with sugar it is like drinking black treacle. Found out that they don't roast it themselves but have it roasted in west Wales.

(but probably won't get touched when the Fudge bear arrives mid-week)


----------



## SlowRoast

Has Bean Rwanda SACOF Rulindo Bourbon, not too much of a fan of this one so far. VERY difficult to dial in I've found, but have got some of the cake icing sweetness it mentions, in espresso.

This evening I extracted 21g for 20 seconds and made a flat white with it, had a very potent bitter sweet chocolate sweetness throughout the cup, with a smooth note I can't put my finger on, the bitter sweetness is still lingering as I type this. Reminds me of the Flat White I had at Ozone Coffee Roasters.







Lots of crema from these beans though!


----------



## RoloD

Sumatra Lingtong from Londinium, 15g to about a 40cc espresso. Dark, chocolatey, tobaccoey, earthy, lovely.


----------



## Danm

Straight double then a flat white using the fudge-e-bear that arrived yesterday.

Think this need quite a large dose into a slow pull. 17g into 26g @35s

Very delicious


----------



## Danm

More fudgee with milk. Amazing milk drinks from this. !


----------



## jimrobo

I have fudgee bear jealousy!!! Compounded by the fact I ordered on Tuesday night and missed last weeks cut off so mine won't get roasted/sent out until Tuesday this week grrrrrrr


----------



## funinacup

This through a v60. Nice and light, sweet and pretty balanced.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Charliej

Well its also Fudgee as a flat white again for me, loving this stuff so far


----------



## Spazbarista

Swapped out the VST to a triple basket in a bottomless PF. Massive improvement. I'm thinking that maybe a whole slice of flavour in the Fudgee comes from the crema.


----------



## funinacup

I'm totally ordering some of this stuff, it sounds awesome!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## jimrobo

funinacup said:


> I'm totally ordering some of this stuff, it sounds awesome!


tip....they roast on tuesdays only so unless you order today or tomorrow you won't get it until the week after!


----------



## ronsil

.....with all this praise going on, I have to give it a try:dummy:

Have just ordered a 250 g bag. Watch this space. Proposing dosing at 18 g producing 32 g of espresso at 92 degrees C. Is that a good starting point?


----------



## funinacup

Just ordered a bag, will report back!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Outlaw333

I have a Kilo sat in my box waiting patiently, should be ready to go tomorrow I recon.


----------



## jimrobo

A kilo!!!! Eek that's going to be a caffeinated day!!!


----------



## MelonCoffee

jimbow said:


> As an Italian friend once said to me: would you put milk in your beer?


Think we might have the same Italian friend?


----------



## jimrobo

Something new in mine today......picked up some Bolivian Miranda locally roasted by James from the coffee circle. He works at coffee fix in Gatley so it was really easy to just send him a tweet and he had a couple of fresh bags waiting for me. Can definitely recommend if you are in the area.

Its really a stunning coffee! Shame I only just found it as he said he is down to his last roast of the stuff. And it was cheap!


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet Bolivian Finca Espinoza in the Clever Dripper...I could drink this by the pint! Had 2 mugfuls in the last hour, trying to resist the urge to make another brew...savouring the last few cold drops left in the mug...


----------



## ronsil

I dark roasted some Rave Peru-Femenino Cecanor & left it 4 days. Had it for breakfast this morning & really enjoyed it, Dark chocolate,bright & fresh tasting. Thinking about this for a future blend.


----------



## Spazbarista

I had some of Rave's Harrar blended 50/50 with their El Salvador.

Very fudgy







and worked out at only £13.80 a kilo


----------



## beebah

I've just put some Square Mile Kiawamrururururururururu (or something like that!) through my Mypressi and joy of joys it produces lovely results! I'd been a bit obsessed with brewed coffee recently but this is really lovely - the description mentions ripe cherries and that's what I got - delicious! I don't have as refined a set of coffee taste buds as many of you and so perhaps I have slightly lower expectations, but i really would recommend it.


----------



## jimrobo

after a week of waiting for the fudge e bear it turned up today! great! I was super excited.......as I opened the postal bag it smelt lovely......then something didn't feel quite right with the bag.....I checked the order and.........filter grind!!!!! GUTTED!!!!!! I don't even know what I can do with this I don't have any way of using it!! Despite the fact its already likely stale!!


----------



## Outlaw333

Extract Gomez SO espresso = The best colombian espresso i have ever tasted and possibly my favorite thing to have ever come from colombia full stop! Bittersweet marmalade, Cacao and a sugary sweetness, not overly complex but gorgeous, rounded and incredibly tasty with great body, awesome in milk too, the bittersweet marmalade really comes through and creates an interesting fruity 'fromage frais' flat white(not quite like the cup of pure apricot petis filous that the Yirg created through milk but not totally dissimilar)


----------



## pendragoncs

jimrobo said:


> after a week of waiting for the fudge e bear it turned up today! great! I was super excited.......as I opened the postal bag it smelt lovely......then something didn't feel quite right with the bag.....I checked the order and.........filter grind!!!!! GUTTED!!!!!! I don't even know what I can do with this I don't have any way of using it!! Despite the fact its already likely stale!!


Got a feeling they were having a bad day....although i'm much better off.

My 2 bags turned up disguised as two bags of Unkle Funka.









Sounds like they'll be doing another roast of Fudge-e this week


----------



## jimrobo

in all fairness it looks like it was my error when I ordered it from them, however, I can't find the order email from them. It looks like its going to be another week though as according to their first email I got last week they only roast once a week.


----------



## pendragoncs

jimrobo said:


> in all fairness it looks like it was my error when I ordered it from them, however, I can't find the order email from them. It looks like its going to be another week though as according to their first email I got last week they only roast once a week.


Was there no confirmation in the bag.

I spoke to them on the phone and he indicated he was going to do another batch this week, probably tomorrow so should have been friday.


----------



## jimrobo

I've emailed them. just waiting on a response.

In the bag it says fudge bear - filter grind so it looks like it was my error. Not that I would ever purposefully order it but I must have selected the wrong option by mistake. I've reordered 2 new bags and triple checked they were whole bean!


----------



## pendragoncs

jimrobo said:


> I've emailed them. just waiting on a response.
> 
> In the bag it says fudge bear - filter grind so it looks like it was my error. Not that I would ever purposefully order it but I must have selected the wrong option by mistake. I've reordered 2 new bags and triple checked they were whole bean!


I mean was there not a receipt in the delivery bag.....mine clearly states 2 Fudge-e Whole bean and i go 2 Bage Unkle Funka.

Did you pay via Paypal, if so check you account and the order. He indicated to me that he did this weeks roasts and orders on his own so mistakes could and in my case did happen so its possible it wasn't your fault.

jason


----------



## funinacup

I would suggest to the extract guys that they change their drop down menu for the grind/bean option. As standard its set to filter grind and that's 4 people in the last two weeks I know who have ordered that instead of beans. Obviously it's still user error but maybe having the menu display "please choose from:" instead of auto selecting filter grind would be a good idea.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## edpirie

Monmouth Coffee Fazenda do Sertao. I've been drinking this for a few weeks through my Caravel and it makes a blinding syruppy ristretto (12g in 12g out), all dark chocolate sweetness with a shade of acidity to liven it up. More recently been putting it through the Cremina, first as a more standard normale, but veering back towards ristretto. This morning 15.5g in 21g out and it had all the same rich flavours as before but a bit less condensed. I think it'll be awhile yet before I move onto my next SO, too much to explore yet with this one!

For milk drinks I'm back to the Monmouth Espresso blend. I tried various SOs and some worked quite well (particularly a Columbian from Londinium), but I guess they know what they're doing, and given that most of the punters will be after flatties/cappas, it's no wonder their house blend works well. Very satisfying kick coming through the milk sweetness. Extracting 15.5g in 27g out with 4oz whole milk.


----------



## jimrobo

funinacup said:


> I would suggest to the extract guys that they change their drop down menu for the grind/bean option. As standard its set to filter grind and that's 4 people in the last two weeks I know who have ordered that instead of beans. Obviously it's still user error but maybe having the menu display "please choose from:" instead of auto selecting filter grind would be a good idea.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


looks like this is exactly what I did which is annoying!!!


----------



## Danm

Agree with michael. I nearly did this a couple of times. Also if doing on a smart phone or ipad the drop down box is not highlighted in anyway (background colour of box blends into the main as same screen) ...not very clear all round.


----------



## jimrobo

Danm said:


> Agree with michael. I nearly did this a couple of times. Also if doing on a smart phone or ipad the drop down box is not highlighted in anyway (background colour of box blends into the main as same screen) ...not very clear all round.


yup....also ordered it on my ipad!!!!


----------



## ronsil

Well this morning I tried 'the fudge'. It was very good in a cappa. If I was still involved with coffee shops, its the sort of coffee I would like to be serving. What it says 'on the tin' is absolutely correct. It gives a nice friendly taste which I think would be well liked by everyone as well as the 'geeks' amongst us.

Tomorrow gives it 3 days since roasting & am expecting it to develop just a little more.

I finally dialed in 18 grams producing 30 grams in 30 seconds incl 3 secs pre-infusion.

For me, not the greatest coffee I've ever tasted but well up there & as I say excellent for commercial use.


----------



## garydyke1

Ive ordered some Fudge. This will be the first espresso blend used in our new house, should be perfectly rested by 8th Aug, day after my moving out date


----------



## funinacup

Received a bag of Unkle Funka instead of the Fudgee :-(

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## jimrobo

oh no







I got an email of them yesterday apologising saying they are looking into the issues and the website issue.

They're doing another roast this week and sending it out straight away so give them a call and they should sort for you


----------



## funinacup

All sorted and got a bag on the way to me today 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Spazbarista

Popped into Rave coffee and came back with some Harrar, El Savador and Columbian Suarez in order to have a play. 50% Harrar, 25/25 El Salv and Columbian produced a gorgeous flat white.

Also have some Sumatran White Aceh green beans to have a go with.


----------



## chequ3r

I've spent the afternoon playing about with a Mocha Guatemala blend from coffeebeanshop.co.uk and I'm very impressed by it!

Dialled in a double with an 18.2g dose, can't quite decide between an extraction temp of 94C or 95C. The lower temperature was bringing out much more of the fruity notes but the higher temperature extraction was much smoother with a stronger 'chocolatey kick'. Absolutely wonderful as straight up espresso, now to go and try it with some milk


----------



## Outlaw333

My scales died today so I swapped out my VST for the plain Rancilio Basket and used my aeropress paddle to distribute, I decided to go wild and pull some shots of SM Ndaroini AB, the result was an intensely bright but weirdly delicious shot of pure citrus and tropical fruit juice!


----------



## ronsil

Normally 2 but this morning 3 x 5 oz cups of El Salvador Alaska Bourbon 2012 (green from HB) roasted to 20 seconds into 2 crack. Sweet caramel, black cherres lovely after taste.

18 grams in producing 30 grams out at 28 seconds incl. 3 seconds pre-infusion at 93C. For breakfast I like my shot topped up with warm (1.5 mins microwave) skimmed milk. Can't look at microfoam before 10.00 am

Loving my new Airspace canister I am now using for the beans. Am going to order, next month, another 2 to enable me to keep 3 kinds of beans on the go.

Anyone wanting to join me with an order PM me & we'll talk about it:waiting:


----------



## Spazbarista

White Aceh beans donated by Rave coffee and roasted by me two days ago mixed 50/50 with El Salvador Sante Adelaide, in a flat white.

Very pleasant rounded Sweet flavour.


----------



## jimrobo

whats the airspace canister ron?


----------



## Spazbarista

I think it might be a typo? There is one called an Airscape


----------



## jimbow

SM roasted Wote Yirgacheffe this morning brewed using a Hario Fretta. I am loving this coffee at the moment but was surprised at just how good the brew from the Fretta was. I used 50g of ground coffee, 400g of brew water over 200g of ice producing a beverage just under 400ml (sorry for mixing measurements!)


----------



## garydyke1

jimbow said:


> SM roasted Wote Yirgacheffe this morning brewed using a Hario Fretta. I am loving this coffee at the moment but was surprised at just how good the brew from the Fretta was. I used 50g of ground coffee, 400g of brew water over 200g of ice producing a beverage just under 400ml (sorry for mixing measurements!)


Same for me today, SqM Wote.

Yesterday's V60 on my normal grind setting of 18 was peach-black tea-earl grey, most amazing scent of bergamot. The CCD on normal setting of 20 didnt quite reach the mark, more generic coffee.

Today I tried a notch finer on the V60 and the cup profile was way different. Changed to a stewed-blackcurrent tea, less subtle and heavier body. Safe to say I will go back to 18, maybe even 19 on the V60 and will try 21 on CCD.

This coffee shines when using a light touch


----------



## Spazbarista

To my taste, fruity African coffees are usually best dealt with a light touch or you lose all the subtlety and end up with Bovril.


----------



## garydyke1

Thats been my experience too, the stark change in profile between two settings was quite remarkable, looking forward to lightening the brew further tomorrow.


----------



## ronsil

Expobarista said:


> I think it might be a typo?


Absolutely correct It is an Airscape Canister


----------



## Spazbarista

Sometimes less is more and a more tea-like strength can give a lovely refreshing drink


----------



## tribs

A rather fast and long shot of Limoncillo 'Funky' is my best yet with this bean. 17g > 41g in 22 secs. Much prefer the Pacas.


----------



## fatboyslim

Hugely overextracted shot of Sidamo Goji, only had time this morning to make 2 dial-in shots and both were too slow.

I thought this small bean + the roast would mean finer on the mazzer but it needed coarser apparently.

Overextracted shot had some interesting flavours, lets hope tomorrow's attempts yield more balance.


----------



## jimbow

garydyke1 said:


> Same for me today, SqM Wote.
> 
> Yesterday's V60 on my normal grind setting of 18 was peach-black tea-earl grey, most amazing scent of bergamot. The CCD on normal setting of 20 didnt quite reach the mark, more generic coffee.
> 
> Today I tried a notch finer on the V60 and the cup profile was way different. Changed to a stewed-blackcurrent tea, less subtle and heavier body. Safe to say I will go back to 18, maybe even 19 on the V60 and will try 21 on CCD.
> 
> This coffee shines when using a light touch


Just had a cup of the Wote brewed in Aeropress at The Association and sorry to say it was over extracted with similar tastes to those you describe Gary. Tasted a bit like a stewed Earl Grey and blackcurrent tea!


----------



## garydyke1

My last two brews have come across exactly the same, even back on my original grind setting....frustrating. The first one was beginners luck with this difficult bean


----------



## jimbow

My best results with it have been in the Fretta (V60-02 over ice with less brew water) and in the 1 cup Chemex 15g grounds and 250g of brew water. The better Chemex brews have been surprisingly long (around 5 minutes). Under extracted brews have been really acidic and lacked sweetness and over extracted brews have tasted flat with flavours like today's.


----------



## carbonkid85

Just had an AMAZING cup of Finca Santa Petrona Pacamara. What a fantastic coffee. Very pleasant acidity balanced with a delicious creamy quality. Taste of coco pops almost - but in a good way!


----------



## Outlaw333

As I said to Gary the other day on Twitter about the Wote, Try going courser than you think would be necessary and alter your pouring technique to squeeze out the brew time, don't be afraid of hitting 4+minutes, my best results from the 01 V60 were 15g/250ml @ 4:30 and at this level of courseness..










I know it looks exceptionally course for those parameters but trust me, (that is a 1 penny by the way!)


----------



## RobD

I know its not the morning but Kenyan AA blue mountain, nothing exciting but a good stalwart for flavour, 2oz from 17g in around 30 secs (im not very accurate with my watch) with a 5 sec pre infuse,


----------



## jimbow

Outlaw333 said:


> As I said to Gary the other day on Twitter about the Wote, Try going courser than you think would be necessary and alter your pouring technique to squeeze out the brew time, don't be afraid of hitting 4+minutes, my best results from the 01 V60 were 15g/250ml @ 4:30 and at this level of courseness..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks exceptionally course for those parameters but trust me, (that is a 1 penny by the way!)


Sounds very similar to my experiences (the grind looks similar too).


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah, when you said 5mins i thought you must have reached a similar conclusion.


----------



## Outlaw333

By the way that is the HB Sidamo Guji Natural in the photo not the Wote but it was just to give a rough idea.


----------



## garydyke1

Cheers for the grind comparison , it looks more like what I normally use for CCD. The first blow my mind brew with the Wote is still firmly in my brain, if I can get anywhere near it again I will be a happy man!


----------



## lookseehear

This is how I felt with my first v60 from the wote. Funnily enough I actually used the porlex because I was at work. I was stunned at the time!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

Tried the Sidamo Guji Natural as an espresso today, if i'm honest i'll say that I was quite disappointed with it for brewed, I won't go into details but after the excitement surrounding it and Steve's write up describing it as the best Ethiopian has has tried since the pre ECX days, I found it incredibly 'meh'! I thought I'd give it a go for espresso today and HOLY BLUEBERRIES BATMAN!!! It was exactly that, a cup of blueberry! a curious and intensely tasty espresso! In a flat white, think blueberries and cream.

I do think that this is actually a coffee that could do with dual profiles, one for brewed and one for espresso, I usually agree with Steve in that a coffee should be roasted for the coffee and not the method but while this was a fantastic espresso, I feel that it could have done with being a bit lighter for brewed.


----------



## Spazbarista

I had some of the SM Guji Espresso about 6 months ago. Bloody rank as espresso, but stunning brewed


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Tried the Sidamo Guji Natural as an espresso today, if i'm honest i'll say that I was quite disappointed with it for brewed, I won't go into details but after the excitement surrounding it and Steve's write up describing it as the best Ethiopian has has tried since the pre ECX days, I found it incredibly 'meh'! I thought I'd give it a go for espresso today and HOLY BLUEBERRIES BATMAN!!! It was exactly that, a cup of blueberry! a curious and intensely tasty espresso! In a flat white, think blueberries and cream.
> 
> I do think that this is actually a coffee that could do with dual profiles, one for brewed and one for espresso, I usually agree with Steve in that a coffee should be roasted for the coffee and not the method but while this was a fantastic espresso, I feel that it could have done with being a bit lighter for brewed.


Yep cracking as espresso. Did you find as I did Blueberry cream when pulled short and long & blueberry and cola cordial (if that makes sence) when pulled longer and quicker?


----------



## garydyke1

Got closer to the Wote-goal today, paying extreme attention to my bloom and pouring. Maybe a tiny bit under extracted.

Original grind setting and a temp of 94.9C when starting, I was getting slight over extraction with a starting temp of 96.5C...I suspect all being equal approx 95.5C would be the sweet spot


----------



## fatboyslim

Outlaw333 said:


> Tried the Sidamo Guji Natural as an espresso today, if i'm honest i'll say that I was quite disappointed with it for brewed, I won't go into details but after the excitement surrounding it and Steve's write up describing it as the best Ethiopian has has tried since the pre ECX days, I found it incredibly 'meh'! I thought I'd give it a go for espresso today and HOLY BLUEBERRIES *BATMAN*!!! It was exactly that, a cup of blueberry! a curious and intensely tasty espresso! In a flat white, think blueberries and cream.
> 
> I do think that this is actually a coffee that could do with dual profiles, one for brewed and one for espresso, I usually agree with Steve in that a coffee should be roasted for the coffee and not the method but while this was a fantastic espresso, I feel that it could have done with being a bit lighter for brewed.


You called? I'm still on the other Sidamo Guji (Deri Kochoha Guji Washed) and this certainly makes for a tasty espresso.

Very interesting CCD of this coffee also, definitely getting lemonade









Kebel Guji will have to go on my list.


----------



## Outlaw333

You are going to love it Batman!


----------



## Earlepap

Colombian Finca San Antonio from the little Monmouth railway arch down in Bermondsey. I rocked up and asked for something fruity with plenty acidity - these beans definitely delivered. Lots juicy berries going on with a medium body. Tip top.


----------



## SlowRoast

Has Bean El Salvador Finca San Jose Amarangia Bourbon, the aroma's were very impressive from the first shot I pulled with this. Incredibly zesty, quite enjoyable. Flavours as an espresso, nothing that's blown me away yet, but I made a flat white with it, that was reminiscent of my visit to Ozone Coffee Roasters.







Enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## jimrobo

hi guys,

Just thought I'd let you all know I han an email from extract today saying that the ipad tabs issue on the website when ordering has now been fixed and they've optimized the whole website for better use on a tablet.


----------



## MartinB

Fazenda Progreso from Two Day in Bristol. Lovely Brazilian beans, make a lovely flat white!


----------



## garydyke1

Last week IMM Columbia - Santaurio Micay Yellow Bourbon. The best espresso i've had for some time, even when not 100% dialled in - 1st attempt was 45 seconds 22g from 18 (!) not a sink shot. 2nd attempt after cleaning roy was 23 seconds 33g from 18 (!!) not a sink shot! i cant break this coffee! Anything remotely resembling an espresso will taste good at 92c !

As brewed my first attempt as a V60 was stunning, plum and fig-roll biscuits with sweet sweet melted chocolate (mouthfeel) and bittersweet coco-powder finish. Truely delicious.

Expensive to buy but another bargain reason to subscribe.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Last week IMM Columbia - Santaurio Micay Yellow Bourbon. The best espresso i've had for some time, even when not 100% dialled in - 1st attempt was 45 seconds 22g from 18 (!) not a sink shot. 2nd attempt after cleaning roy was 23 seconds 33g from 18 (!!) not a sink shot! i cant break this coffee! Anything remotely resembling an espresso will taste good at 92c !
> 
> As brewed my first attempt as a V60 was stunning, plum and fig-roll biscuits with sweet sweet melted chocolate (mouthfeel) and bittersweet coco-powder finish. Truely delicious.
> 
> Expensive to buy but another bargain reason to subscribe.


45 second shot??? Is that like a mini 70 second ristretto? Impressive that it didn't taste too bad.

Had a double from Coasters coffee company in Kingsbridge, Devon this morning. Nice but a little dark on the roast for my liking. Great cafe tho!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> 45 second shot??? Is that like a mini 70 second ristretto? Impressive that it didn't taste too bad.
> 
> Had a double from Coasters coffee company in Kingsbridge, Devon this morning. Nice but a little dark on the roast for my liking. Great cafe tho!


Yeah I expected a sink shot at 45 seconds especially with the low output. e61 preinfusion prevents true horror


----------



## garydyke1

Funnily enough my most mechanically correct pull of 28g from 18g in 28 seconds was the worst so far with the Yellow bourbon!

Too intense, sharp and un-balanced ...although the after taste was unmistakably this coffee.


----------



## cjbailey1

garydyke1 said:


> Funnily enough my most mechanically correct pull of 28g from 18g in 28 seconds was the worst so far with the Yellow bourbon!
> 
> Too intense, sharp and un-balanced ...although the after taste was unmistakably this coffee.


Through the AP I find it almost reminds me of a mouth full of something really minty (but without the actual _mint_ flavour). It's really weird and massively accentuated if I've had a biscuit before taking a slurp.


----------



## tribs

garydyke1 said:


> Last week IMM Columbia - Santaurio Micay Yellow Bourbon...Anything remotely resembling an espresso will taste good at 92c !


I have been enjoying this as espresso all week. I have been gradually changing the brew temp (with the new PID







) and settled on 95c. There's not much left, but will have another go at 92c tomorrow. It's been great anywhere between 30 - 40g from 18g in 20 - 25 secs.

It really is a bargain on IMM.


----------



## RobD

Have just got some Indian Balmaadi Estate delivered and though i would give them a try quickly, very good pour with naked filter, quite like the taste and i don't know enough about the correct flavour descriptions yet, but found they had a very fruity flavour and a quite sweet after taste, very nice. any body else tried them and what favours should i be looking out for so i can learn?? assuming i get the shot right


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> 45 second shot??? Is that like a mini 70 second ristretto? Impressive that it didn't taste too bad.
> 
> Had a double from Coasters coffee company in Kingsbridge, Devon this morning. Nice but a little dark on the roast for my liking. Great cafe tho!


Heeeyyy Batman! You tried out Coasters then!

How long are you down for? I'm still going to try and haul my speedo clad butt down there if you are going to be about for a bit?

In other news I am very much looking forward to posting on this thread about the new Extract SO offerings up this week!


----------



## ronsil

This morning in my PF I had a blend of 40% Columbian Finca Micay Yellow Bourbon 2012, 40% Costa Rica SHB FT & 10% Monsoon Malabar.

A little too sweet for me without the MM but adding it makes for a smooth choc caramel flavour.

18 grams in - 32 grams out @ 29 seconds incl 3 secs pre-infusion. Brewed at 94C with the fresh beans but probably down to 93C after a few days.

BTW Airscape canisters are working well. I now have 2. Beans keep good for a full week & then begin to lose out. Very convenient in use. Between them they hold my weeks usage.

As expected would not like to extend keeping the beans longer than this in the containers.


----------



## Spazbarista

Nothing yet, but spent a while yesterday evening trying to make a pure espresso blend that was sweet, richly bodied, low acidity and a touch of fruit and earthiness. Was using Harrar, Sumatra, El Salvador, Costa Rica and Brazil Santos as a base. Got there, but want to inject another layer of flavour. I reckon a tiny bit of Yirg would do it, but I haven't bloody well got any. I've got a bit of old Tanzanian lying around so I'll give that a go.


----------



## JFranklin_01

coffeemate!


----------



## garydyke1

Last weeks IMM Ethiopia Kebel Kercha Sidamo Guji Natural and it is stonkingly good. Never experienced something so clearly Blueberry in a cup of coffee, the grinds and end beverage just oooze blueberry sweetness.

There is a background note on the finish which I got with the previous week Yellow Bourbon, in both espresso and v60. Now either my grinder(s)/water/cups are imparting flavour , or I have picked up an identical flavour compound present in coffees from two different continents.


----------



## Mal

I'm liking Hasbean's Kenya Karatina AA rather a lot. Steve's description is prettty much bang on; all sweet orange, bright as a button and clean as a whistle. Not as acidic as some Kenyans but enough to make it the thing for the warm weather, refreshing and very drinkable.


----------



## beebah

Completely agree - bright sweet orange. Delicious! and chocolate orange in milk!


----------



## Spazbarista

Waitrose preground 'Mocha' blend


----------



## golden1

Today, it was Dominican republic Barry Manalow. . Sorry, Barahona Manolo. Dried slowly, then ramped up till *just* into a rolling second crack.

Mellow, With a side of summer fruits. .... or atleast some kind of not quite citrus hint. Quite a nice roaster, Fairly forgiving if you're not to precice with the temperatures.. But Chaffy as all heck.

I'm going to roast off a batch of Ethiopian Yirgacheffe tomorrow. which should be interesting..


----------



## RoloD

Londinium Teres, which is Costa Rica with 8% Indian cherry robusta. After resting the beans for a week after roast date this makes a superb, rich, chocolatey espresso. 14.5g, single pull on the Cremina to about 35cc. For me, it doesn't get a lot better than this.


----------



## fatboyslim

A simply magnificent shot of Has Bean Bolivian Copacabana. 17.5g into 28g in 25 seconds.

Truly sunshine in a cup and with great balance of sweetness and acidity.

I now feel compelled to write a review of this coffee.


----------



## pendragoncs

Dialled in a bag of HasBean Ethiopia Kebel Kercha Sidamo Guji Natural this morning.

But just made myself a flat white......now i'll be the first to admit that a lot of the time i don't fully get the flavours as described by Steve.....still enjoy the coffee though. But this one.....the BlueBerry jumps out and smacks you in the face.

And now the flatwhite has cooled a little it could pass as a blueberry smoothy.

As we say in Barry....IT'S LUSH!!!


----------



## gmason

Peruvian Heights purchased from SD Bell in Ireland. A lovely medium roast coffee that I made in a press to bring out its flavour. Just had another as a pour over. Mmmm.


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Dialled in a bag of HasBean Ethiopia Kebel Kercha Sidamo Guji Natural this morning.
> 
> But just made myself a flat white......now i'll be the first to admit that a lot of the time i don't fully get the flavours as described by Steve.....still enjoy the coffee though. But this one.....the BlueBerry jumps out and smacks you in the face.
> 
> And now the flatwhite has cooled a little it could pass as a blueberry smoothy.
> 
> As we say in Barry....IT'S LUSH!!!


It is indeed amazing coffee.

I have a Mikkeller beer made with Guji Natural ! Blueberry coffee beer....yummmmmm


----------



## Danm

I couldn't get too much blueberry in espresso but agree that in milk it was all blueberry smoothy.

While delicious, it did have me wondering if it was so far (in milk) away from tasting anything like 'coffee' if it would be a good or bad showcase for speciality coffee.

Definitely shows the versatility of the commodity but as an example i had someone visit the other day who cannot fathom my spending over £1000 on equipment.

Not sure i would have demonstrated this as a one-off with the guji, so gave them a flat white with some 3 week old James Gourmet which was still one of the best coffees they have had and was to my mind a better showcase of good 'coffee' beans.


----------



## fatboyslim

Unfortunately this coffee has bean taken off the site now









Nicaragua Finca La Escondida Washed 2012.

Just bosched a shot 17g into 30g (it ran over slightly) in 28 seconds.

Cupping notes are lime, raspberry and much caramel. Actually getting all of those. Steve rates the acidity as 7 but its an 8 for me.

Still very enjoyable and I'm sad its all gone


----------



## garydyke1

16.3g remains of Licho...I might bring out the 15g VST for a 'guess the grind' lottery shot or perhaps a mini v60 or Kantan brew.

Then this afternoon I need to dial in Finca La Fany, 8 days past roast should be perfect for some caramelly espresso action


----------



## ronsil

Sunday Morning breakfast with Union Revelation. Very nice, full bodied.

18 gms in 28 gms out. 28 seconds. Initial cup at 93C then upped the temp to 94C for an even more satisfying cup.

First look at Union seem very efficient. Excellent boxed packaging lined with purple coloured tissue. No difference to taste but gives a very good impression. Asked if they did green beans but told they don't.


----------



## 20Eyes

ronsil said:


> First look at Union seem very efficient. Excellent boxed packaging lined with purple coloured tissue. No difference to taste but gives a very good impression.


Always been very impressed with Union. Orders arrive very quickly and, as you say, are packaged beautifully. Have had some great beans from them and they tend to roast a little darker than most other online retailers that I use (Has Bean/James Gourmet).


----------



## garydyke1

V60 this morning. Finca La Fany . 20g into 333g. Setting 18 on Maestro+. Very long slow pulse-pour, took ages and then suddenly the last 100ml or so took no time at all. The end result smelled extremely inviting. Sweet and caramelly. Allowed it to cool for about 10 mins and got stuck in. Very moorish , sweet and balanced , nothing to wow you. Just solid tasty coffee. Its on the chocolate/caramel/toffee side but with a nice acidity to keep things fresh.

Works very well as a Single Estate espresso also ,and , the basis for some delicous cappas over this weekend


----------



## Earlepap

I had a shot of the Square Mile Jimmisaville natural at Prufrock today. It was very nice, kind of like fizzy strawberry laces I thought. My friend had it with milk which was good also, but I couldn't taste it much after having it straight. I think I prefer these pokey naturals as espresso over brewed.


----------



## Outlaw333

Jimmisaville??? Jirmiwachu? I definately prefer the HB naturals as espresso, only because Steve seems to like to roast them on the darker side which to me doesn't translate well into brewed coffee but makes for lovely espresso. I have some more Kebel Guji Natural on its way just for that purpose.


----------



## jimbow

pendragoncs said:


> Dialled in a bag of HasBean Ethiopia Kebel Kercha Sidamo Guji Natural this morning.
> 
> But just made myself a flat white......now i'll be the first to admit that a lot of the time i don't fully get the flavours as described by Steve.....still enjoy the coffee though. But this one.....the BlueBerry jumps out and smacks you in the face.
> 
> And now the flatwhite has cooled a little it could pass as a blueberry smoothy.
> 
> As we say in Barry....IT'S LUSH!!!


A bag of this arrived for me this morning. An incredible blueberry aroma hits you on opening the bag. I brewed a Chemex with it but unfortunately it was over extracted. The roast seems surprisingly dark.


----------



## Earlepap

I found the Guji natural best in a Chemex as the thick paper removed so of it's heft. I think I used a lower dose than normal too (maybe 28g for 500ml) and started a lower temperature too.


----------



## garydyke1

Mal said:


> I'm liking Hasbean's Kenya Karatina AA rather a lot. Steve's description is prettty much bang on; all sweet orange, bright as a button and clean as a whistle. Not as acidic as some Kenyans but enough to make it the thing for the warm weather, refreshing and very drinkable.


How are you brewing this?


----------



## Mal

Might be a bit late for a reply now but anyway...

Aeropress all the way with this. I've been getting good results with a grind on the fine end of coarse (if that make sense) and a fairly short brew time (~2 mins). Surprised that you've been having problems as I don't think I've had a bad cup whatever I've done with it - maybe I'm just easily pleased


----------



## Earlepap

Just finished a bag of Square Mile Kiawamururu Peaberry. Got through it in three days. Annoyingly ended on a slightly bitter and weak cup, but the rest was the balls. Probably in my top five of the year. Try this if you like really fruity, crisp, acidic, tea-like coffees. Perfect for this weather we're having. You might think the acidity would become a bit over the top with immersion brewing, but when I tried it as a pour over it took too much out.







:good:


----------



## jimbow

Earlepap said:


> I found the Guji natural best in a Chemex as the thick paper removed so of it's heft. I think I used a lower dose than normal too (maybe 28g for 500ml) and started a lower temperature too.


I have been finding this coffee really roasty and quite bitter tasting. My natural reaction was to back off on the grind but the refractometer was telling me that it was actually under and not over extracted. As the beans have rested the coffee has started to become more rounded and the roasty taste has started to become less prominent. Today the beans are 6 days out of roast and the coffee is becoming more interesting - today was a much better cup.


----------



## garydyke1

jimbow said:


> I have been finding this coffee really roasty and quite bitter tasting. My natural reaction was to back off on the grind but the refractometer was telling me that it was actually under and not over extracted. As the beans have rested the coffee has started to become more rounded and the roasty taste has started to become less prominent. Today the beans are 6 days out of roast and the coffee is becoming more interesting - today was a much better cup.


Found exactly this with the Karatina AA. Wish i hadnt been forced into opening it without a weeks resting as I normally do : (


----------



## lookseehear

Which refractometer are you using if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow

I know what you mean Gary - only now starting to glimpse it's potential as I am reaching the end of the packet!









I have noticed that the bitterness disappears as the coffee cools - acidity comes to the fore with a strong blueberry taste on the finish. I am going to try it in the Fretta tomorrow morning.

I am using an analogue refractometer calibrated for measuring sugar solution. I am then converting from Brix to coffee TDS. Mine is the VBR32T.


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet Finca La Malacara (El Salvador), a real "bodge it & see" extraction, 15g in a 6 cup cone (I usually make for 3-4, but the other office coffee drinkers are out), ~4 min brew time (perhaps a little more wouldn't have hurt).

Bloom with enough water to fully wet all grounds (not swimming, but maybe a little more that just enough to just wet)...discard the run off from the bloom.

Put the wet grounds & cone on the mug, add (dollop...it's a long way down from the top of the cone) water in 20-30g pours...at about 2:30 I realise I'm going to overshoot my target time so add the remaining 110-120g or so (this, I think, wasn't necessarily a bad thing, speeding up the flow through the grinds in the later half of the brew), got skittish at the 4min and removed the cone with ~10-15g still atop the flat bed of grounds...could probably have survived that last 20 secs & let the last bit drain.

~210g in the cup (was aiming for 220g), ~7.2% to 7.3% (72-73g/l) finishing ratio. I made no attempt whatsoever to weigh the water added, I filled the jug to keep up the thermal mass & had no intention at any point of using the whole jug.

Probably the best cup of brewed coffee I have ever made - juicy, very juicy, JG say "cooked plums" I'm not going to argue, great mouthfeel, warm biscuity toasted grain in the finish.

I need a brew station so I don't need to rest the cone on the receptacle & can weigh output exactly. Ideally, then I can keep up the weight of brew water so the extraction doesn't stall as the water level sinks, hopefully achieving a more consistent flow rate through the bed, then remove receptacle at target output weight & let any excess run into the drip tray.

Now, if only I can pull off the same trick again...with witnesses...;-)


----------



## Spazbarista

'Old Slapper'

Given a sample by Rob when I popped down the road to get some beans from Rave. It's a blend for milk. Can't remember the proportions but it's Monsoon Malabar, Old Brown Java and Sumatran White Aceh.

Lovely and rich with the distinctive Monsoon Malabar taste just ever so slightly poking through. I reckon the Malabar could come up just a touch more and still be beautifully balanced.

Don't go looking for it on http://www.ravecoffee.co.uk it won't be there yet, it's still being worked on. Plus, there appears to be an ongoing debate between Rob and his wife as to whether or not he will be allowed to call it that ;o)


----------



## ronsil

Now that sounds like my 'tipple' - Just love MM.

First came across it in Malabar Gold which I had from the USA & then in Sweet Marias Liquid Amber. MM has a distinctive flavour you either love or hate it


----------



## edpirie

Working my way through a bag of CoffeeSmith Collective's espresso blend, bought from Department of Coffee... on Leather Lane. Outstanding, much prefer it to Red Brick (too sour for my liking), and makes me realise the truth in advice from others about Monmouth's coffee being less than ideally fresh. I'd find after a week that Monmouth beans would give noticeably less flavour/crema, but these beans are going strong after 10 days with no degradation. To my palate a great balance between fruity and chocolatey, equally good as a ristretto and in milk drinks. Pair beautifully with the Cremina ground pretty fine.


----------



## Earlepap

I agree about the Coffeesmith's blend. It is a great balance and not too hard to get a very drinkable shot from.

Today I had a batch filter brew at Liberty of Norton Folgate which I enjoyed and to my surprise was a Sumatran bean. It was far less heavy than I would've expected and to me tasted of nuts and raisin - sort of like muesli in coffee form. Later on I had a double of the new Red Brick from the Giddy Up cart near the Barbican: bags of fruit flavours going on - too many to distinguish for my palate - and a nice underlying sweetness.


----------



## Spazbarista

Have you tried that Wahana estate, Sumatran, that Extract use in some of their blends?

Took me by surprise too. Never would have guessed it was Sumatran.


----------



## Earlepap

Yeah I had a bag of it ages ago and loved it. Maybe one of my favourites of the year!


----------



## MWJB

Waitrose Sumatra Mandheling - Dark roast. Made a 209g brew from 15.4g yesterday afternoon, stunning! First attempt this morning at a 600g brew was poured down the sink, utter bovril! Seems like a big change since yesterday...the perils of supermarket coffee! 2nd attempt, still pungunt, diluted down (to equivalent of a 55g/l start ratio), on the high side of normal - bittersweet, caramel, roasty like a mug of Italian espresso?...Not so far gone as to call it "over". I wasn't happy with it...yet it garnered unprompted compliments from colleagues? 3rd brew was more in the zone again, still some bypassing going on, but final strength was in the region of what you'd expect from 60g/l start.


----------



## forzajuve

Bosques de San Francisco from SM. Just done an aeropress and wow it is really really juicy and blackcurrant for sure with nice sweetness. Not a perfect brew but still great results, cant wait to play with this one more. Ultra clean and refreshing


----------



## RoloD

Gajah Mountain Sumatra from Union. Maybe a little dark for some, but very tasty peaty rich Sumatran.


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet Honduras Finca Moral as a pour over, 41.9g giving 608g of beverage out - Sweet & juicy, maybe just a hint of milk choc in the finish? I could drink this by the bucket 

41.9g giving 574g out in a shade over 5min, plus bloom. Topped up to 599.9 from the kettle. Was concerned it may have gone over from the time....but, no worries there. Once I have a mouthful, I just don't want to swallow it...I just want to keep it there as long as I can!


----------



## garydyke1

Has bean Honduras finca Cerro Azul. Im loving this coffee. Sometimes everything falls into place. The roast is bang on, the bag is opened at its peak, the grinder setting is optimal. This must be one of those coffees. Reminds me why I love coffee so much.

The v60 this morning - remainder of the brew is stone cold and yet it is still difficult to put it down as it is so delicous.

1 click finer on the Maestro+ today and the brew is showing faintest hint of chocolate (in additon to cherry) so we are into black forest territory


----------



## tribs

Have had a couple of AP brews with the Honduras Cerro Azul myself. Have failed to nail it yet. No cherry as of yet. This is another bean with a hint of beer monster munch.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Has bean Honduras finca Cerro Azul. Im loving this coffee. Sometimes everything falls into place. The roast is bang on, the bag is opened at its peak, the grinder setting is optimal. This must be one of those coffees. Reminds me why I love coffee so much.
> 
> The v60 this morning - remainder of the brew is stone cold and yet it is still difficult to put it down as it is so delicous.
> 
> 1 click finer on the Maestro+ today and the brew is showing faintest hint of chocolate (in additon to cherry) so we are into black forest territory


No Bovril this time? I've got some Guatemalan El Bosque that is very clean, sweet, white grape acidity with a spicy chocolate finish. Very very tasty!

Care to offer up more descriptors of the Honduran Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> No Bovril this time? I've got some Guatemalan El Bosque that is very clean, sweet, white grape acidity with a spicy chocolate finish. Very very tasty!
> 
> Care to offer up more descriptors of the Honduran Gary?


My palate is only 90% - im in recovery from the flu and tonsilitus, however by the end of the week I should have enough descriptors. Struggling to nail a definition of the acidity.


----------



## garydyke1

tribs said:


> Have had a couple of AP brews with the Honduras Cerro Azul myself. Have failed to nail it yet. No cherry as of yet. This is another bean with a hint of beer monster munch.


Some coffees suit certain brew methods. The success I have had with both espresso and pour-over leads me to believe a stunning AP brew is possible.

What parameters you using?

Maybe some bag variation at play?


----------



## tribs

garydyke1 said:


> Some coffees suit certain brew methods. The success I have had with both espresso and pour-over leads me to believe a stunning AP brew is possible.
> 
> What parameters you using?
> 
> Maybe some bag variation at play?


So far tried

92c ~7 clicks porlex 14g > 35g bloom 30 secs > top to 200g 3 mins > plunge.

92c ~7 clicks porlex 14g > 35g bloom 30 secs > top to 150g 2:30 mins > plunge.

The second was definitely better a bit more body, but I might try going coarser with the first params next.

I doubt bag variation, the beans themselves seem top notch. Could be my ultra soft water.


----------



## tribs

> This is another bean with a hint of beer monster munch.


Obviously, I meant beef


----------



## garydyke1

tribs said:


> So far tried
> 
> 92c ~7 clicks porlex 14g > 35g bloom 30 secs > top to 200g 3 mins > plunge.
> 
> 92c ~7 clicks porlex 14g > 35g bloom 30 secs > top to 150g 2:30 mins > plunge.
> 
> The second was definitely better a bit more body, but I might try going coarser with the first params next.
> 
> I doubt bag variation, the beans themselves seem top notch. Could be my ultra soft water.


I use a water mix of 50% Waitrose 50% Carreg Spring. Its pretty much bang on the optimal as I can get (and cheaper than Volvic).

For what its worth my pour over brews are 95c starting temp and espresso 92c.

Does the coffee taste nice using your water and grinder in a cupping bowl ? Give it a go


----------



## garydyke1

tribs said:


> Obviously, I meant beef


I think youre on to something there! hmmmmm beeeeer


----------



## Earlepap

Had a Red Brick base flat white today while in town - the first milky coffe I've had in ages. Pretty good!

At home, Square Mile Kangocho peaberry in an aeropress. Crazy tingly fruit acidity like a Tangfastic. The balls.


----------



## Outlaw333

Damn sounds good!!

I have put in an order with Square Mile for some of the Kilimanjaro Natural that just came in and a Limited Edition tin of Cascara! The Cascara was a bit of an impulse buy but i'm pretty excited none the less!


----------



## fatboyslim

If its the same cascara that Kaffeine serve, brew it then chill it and its insanely refreshing.

Cleans the palate almost too well.


----------



## Outlaw333

The trouble is if it it too gluggable I might end up Caffeine Ninjaing my way through the tin!!


----------



## Earlepap

I was tempted by the cascara too but manage to resist. I raced through a bag of the Kilamanjaro pupled natural over the weekend. Really enjoyed it. Had most of it in a french press as I was with others and can seldom be arsed with a chemex if I've got company. Surprisingly it suited immersion really well; I found 66g/L was best. BAGS of fruit - stone and berry - not too heavy on the natural vibe and some kind of syrupy thing going through it all. Look forward to trying the other processes, though I think the straight natural might be a bit full on for me.


----------



## Outlaw333

Are you not such a natural fan? I personally make a beeline for the naturals, I can't get enough of them, especially Extract and Square Miles as they don't try and 'roast out' the funk as I(speculatively) believe Has Bean do a bit.

I'm actually half tempted by the Kilimanjaro Collection, £35 is quite alot on my weeks coffee but I suppose being 350g bags I might be able to stretch it over 2 weeks.. Yeah, in fact, week after next I will do that(If I'm impressed by the natural) Cheers Earle you rock!


----------



## fatboyslim

*Cough* we should get Mr Hoffman to let us taste his naturals *Cough*

....organise SQ Mile trip Nick....


----------



## Outlaw333

*Cough* umm I thought *cough* you were organising the trip mark *cough*


----------



## Outlaw333

I can organise if you want though?


----------



## Earlepap

Outlaw333 said:


> Are you not such a natural fan?


Generally speaking I prefer washed. That said a couple of my favourite coffees this year have been naturals, though not particularly funky ones. I dig it as espresso, but as brewed I find they can just be too dungey. Nice for one cup, but then if there's a whole bag afterwards to plough through...


----------



## fatboyslim

Outlaw333 said:


> I can organise if you want though?


I would appreciate that. I had 8 hours of lectures today plus I have to design a clinical trial for Friday....

I'll owe you an espresso next time you're in London.


----------



## Outlaw333

Dungey? as in Poo-Like? I have yet to experience a jobby in my coffee!


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> I would appreciate that. I had 8 hours of lectures today plus I have to design a clinical trial for Friday....
> 
> I'll owe you an espresso next time you're in London.


Fo Sho Homie! I'd best fire up the old thread and rally the troops!


----------



## Earlepap

Yeah that's it. Did you not try the Columbian Guano bourbon? It was a super small lot.

I was speaking to a barista about it a while back - he reckoned with some people it registers as nothing but fruit, others get the fermented turd thing. I seem to lie on the shit side of the fence.


----------



## Outlaw333

That sounds most unpleasant! Funk for me translates as pure fruity goodness! With a name like 'Guano Bourbon' I wouldn't be surprised to find a heavy nose of septic tank!


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet Estate Kenya blend (Makwa & Ungutu). Pour-over, 39.5g, long bloom (at work & got caught up in a convo), run off from bloom discarded, pulse pour for 2 mins, then added rest of water. 500g out after ~6:00 (plus bloom), topped up to 570g (6.9% final beverage ratio - about the same as you get with a typical 60g/l start) - huge blueberry & blackcurrant! Would have had another straight away but that was the last of the bag...:-(


----------



## garydyke1

Discovered my bag of El Retiro which I thought was empty actually had 13.1g left. Whipped out a kantan and made a brew

- same setting as V60-02 (Have it dialled in for the Honduras)

-Starting temp of 95.5c

-end beverage weight of 195g (bloom extract removed -8g)

Honey , golden-syrup, malty and smooth..bitterness on the finish, didnt taste over-extracted but the bitterness will be due to the grind being too coarse as the brew flood-and -drain was over far too quickly Still tasty enough and finished the cup


----------



## beebah

Only just managed to get the coffee on my Square Mile Filter subscription to taste anything like the descriptors on the pack. It's called Suke Quto Oromia a fully washed Ethiopian that's soft and delicate with delicious peach and vanilla overtones. I haven;t got the "custardy finish" yet though! So I ground it into chunks and steeped it in a Clever Dripper for 4-5 mins. Equipment failure has forced me to be approximate but the the temperature was 86c when it went in and there were two aeropress scoops to about 350 ml of water.


----------



## Earlepap

I've got a bag of that too Beebah, it's certainly super mellow. It's a strange one because it's so light and soft that there's nowhere to hide for faults in the brew, but then because of its softness, there's no particularly obnoxious flavours from messing it up. I had an over extracted CCD with it that actually tasted pretty good till it cooled. Best result was an aeropress yesterday though. It was certainly sweet, dunno about custard though!


----------



## SlowRoast

Has Bean Blake, I quite like this blend for milk drinks I've found, as it cuts through really nicely. But the higher roast is a bit too much for me to drink straight as espresso. My dad seems to really love it in Americano's though, to the point he's cut down to one sugar!


----------



## tribs

Square Mile Kangocho Peaberry. Wow. Just had an Aeropress that was stunning!

Huge tropical fruit up front followed by coconut with lime on the finish. It was the most interesting cup I have ever tasted with the descriptors really bright and clear. Highly reccomended.

14g ~8 clicks porlex.

40g 1 min bloom 95c topped to 200g water

Pushed to hiss at 4 mins including bloom.


----------



## mendoza99

Gaggia classic, Ascaso I-Mini, Red Bird Espresso, 7 days after roast... impressive


----------



## Mal

Hasbean's Kenyan Tagu, this is the third of their current Kenyans I've tried and they've all been terrific. This ones all red fruits, red wine acidity and a huge mouth feel, lovely stuff.


----------



## Outlaw333

Extract Makwa Estate AA,

It needs a line all of its own! words do not describe how Interesting, Quirky, Curious, Amazing, Mind Bending, Delicious, Special and Unique this coffee is. It took me completely by surprise in my Chemex this morning, with the rules that usually apply to Kenyans, same as any region really, there are just certain things you can normally predict, I wasn't prepared in the slightest for what I found! This is a coffee proud to be unlike anything you have tried before! My descriptors are... Beer Mash, if you have ever made ale you'll know what I'm talking about, if not, think mega sweet and full on Malted Barley, Maltesers, Ovaltine and HOPS! Australian Hops in fact(if you have smelled aussie hops you will know just what i mean, they're very destinctive) There is also a lovely fruity back drop of Jaffa cakes and apricot jam.

This Coffee Is An Experience! One I strongly urge you to try for yourself, it may seem a little on the pricey side compared some coffees but even if flat broke you wouldn't regret it!


----------



## Outlaw333

Also in my cup this morning.. The New StrongMan! An Epic Espresso, this one likes a fine grind and I haven't fully experimented with temps yet(sticking to 93c) but once dialled in dose/ grind/ time/ output wise it delivered an all out Fruity, Juicy, Cherry, Berry explosion, mildly funky but wouldn't put off even an 'anti-funka' still truly wild though and full of personality. Very Very pretty pours and easy peasy poo to work with, first shot I pulled filled my cup in 7 seconds without a hint of channelling as well as a 35second shot and everything in between and it remained on it's best behaviour, not one shot was fully undrinkable, even the 7 seconder!! Beware though, there is some bitterness in its ample crema, so if you do what my brother did first taste and just slurp the crema off the top, you could be fooled into thinking you ballsed up the shot!

If you like fruity espresso I couldn't recommend this one more!


----------



## 20Eyes

Sumatra - White Aceh from Rave Coffee. Had this around 12 days now and, as a big Indonesian fan, have been very disappointed in it for filter use. Made a few espressos and they weren't very good either. Tried it this morning as a flat white and have finally got decent results from it.

One thing I have noticed is that the beans are hard as rocks, it takes the Super Jolly at least an extra 7 or 8 seconds to grind 18g compared to other beans.


----------



## garydyke1

Popped to 6/8 yesterday to pick up a bag of coffee, I only had decaf rested enough for espresso, brother and co were coming round for the afternoon and he wanted a play on Brewtus.

Grabbed Has Bean El Salv Finca La Gloria washed, roasted 8th oct. We had fun pulling about 8-9 shots and tasting the output accross various grind settings from 26 seconds through to 50 second ristrettos (the latter won hands-down). Wasnt the best as espresso however, I knew this one would be better as brewed.

This morning having it as v60. Its a nice balance of Raspberry, honey-comb and chocolate. Long choc aftertaste. £4.30 a bag - hard to say no really.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Popped to 6/8 yesterday to pick up a bag of coffee, I only had decaf rested enough for espresso, brother and co were coming round for the afternoon and he wanted a play on Brewtus.
> 
> Grabbed Has Bean El Salv Finca La Gloria washed, roasted 8th oct. We had fun pulling about 8-9 shots and tasting the output accross various grind settings from 26 seconds through to 50 second ristrettos (the latter won hands-down). Wasnt the best as espresso however, I knew this one would be better as brewed.
> 
> This morning having it as v60. Its a nice balance of Raspberry, honey-comb and chocolate. Long choc aftertaste. £4.30 a bag - hard to say no really.


Big fan of Gloria Gary. Tapped and Packed have it as one of their brewed options! Are you finding any coffees that don't taste great as a 50 second ristretto?

I got the Has Bean Guatemalan El Bosque in my cup using my newly purchased porlex mini (preciso has died). Pretty tasty even though I had no idea where the grind size was


----------



## tribs

Outlaw333 said:


> Extract Makwa Estate AA,
> 
> This Coffee Is An Experience! One I strongly urge you to try for yourself, it may seem a little on the pricey side compared some coffees but even if flat broke you wouldn't regret it!


That sounds great! It's seems like most of us are enjoying some amazing coffee at the moment. This is now on my list to try, thanks. I know what you mean about beer mash. I brew myself. I don't think I've ever used Aussie hops though. I've used New Zealand hops. Do you know if they are similar? 'Hops' is a descriptor on the Kangocho bag, which is Kenyan also, although I didn't find it. But like you found with the Makwa Estate, it was unlike anything I had tasted before.

The Kenyan Karatine on IMM was fantastic also. Kenya FTW!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Are you finding any coffees that don't taste great as a 50 second ristretto?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yes, for sure. ....IMM 203...... IMM 202. Both way better 24-26 seconds


----------



## garydyke1

IMM 204 today. Comedy 6 minute v60. Normally would be overextracted bovril. Not here, no sir. A sweet , anise, molases, treacle, yet bright with a jammy acidity akin to marmalade but not orange. Very unusual.There is some funk in there, wouldnt argue if told a natural coffee. The sweetness is toffee/palm sugar

I think because it tastes OK with 6 minute pourover that espresso extraction would need a different approach to my normal 18g-28/32g in 24-3x seconds. Maybe a 50 second ristretto , not sure if Roy can grind that fine!


----------



## fatboyslim

Comedy v60 sounds almost as good as midnight v60.

Please don't tell me you have upgraditis already! Apparently big concials aren't all they are cracked up to be (according to Gwilym).


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Comedy v60 sounds almost as good as midnight v60.
> 
> Please don't tell me you have upgraditis already! Apparently big concials aren't all they are cracked up to be (according to Gwilym).


Indeed not, soooo much grind retention


----------



## ronsil

This morning a lovely cup (several in fact) of a very simple post roast blend of Monsooned Malabar - Papua New Guinea - Peru Femenino Cecanor

The first real espresso since my return from the coffee wilderness that is Brixham. Very fresh & possibly a little sour at 93C will try at 94C later. Extracted with 18 grams coffee in 30 grams espresso out for 28 seconds.


----------



## Southpaw

Today was the last of my unknown beans that acompanied my grinder which must be at least 4 months old. Been using them in emergencies when I run out of good stuff and surprised it was still very nice.


----------



## fatboyslim

Not technically in my cup right now but will be very shortly! Very excited about this.


----------



## redricks

Well its 7am and twice in my cup already this morning is a nice light to medium double roast costa rican from our local roasters Atkinsons of Lancaster.Its sweet with a lovely fruity pallet and a zesty finish great for first thing in the morning.


----------



## scotty91

I have enjoyed a couple of cups of Has Bean Jailbreak this morning - works very well in my bean to cup machine and goes great with milk!


----------



## lookseehear

fatboyslim said:


> Not technically in my cup right now but will be very shortly! Very excited about this.


And the verdict?


----------



## fatboyslim

Pretty frickin' excellent! I've been getting re-acquainted with the Cherub/SJ and had to make cappuccinos for all my family all weekend.

The few shots I've actually had for myself have been very similar to those shots we had at Workshop Luke. Easy to work with and excellent flavour all the way through the sip and aftertaste. Hugely recommended this blend.

Get some for D-Day?


----------



## lookseehear

I should get some for D-day - Workshop isn't that far from work either so would be fairly easy to get. Maybe I'll get a bag of Cult of Done and a bag of Red Brick.


----------



## Earlepap

Could try out Square Mile's new espresso blend too. It sounds interesting - I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## SlowRoast

I'm on the Square Mile Redbrick at the moment, had a lovely nutty flavour followed by a mildly zesty acidity in espresso. Followed up with a flat white, got the same bittersweet cocoa flavours as the flat white I remember from Ozone Coffee Roasters, yummm!

Just seen the Sweetshop blend they brought out, next on my list after my Has Bean I've ordered! Did anyone else get a nifty Square Mile Roasters sticker in an order recently?


----------



## Caaaallum

I managed to grab a bag of the espresso blend made for the guys at the new BrewLab cafe in Edinburgh by hasbean. It's amazing, really sweet and almost chocolaty but still packing a punch!

If you're in Edinburgh i'd recommend popping in, great guys and a wide range of good coffee.


----------



## tribs

I've been away over half term week. Not much to report, except a number of meh brews, which may have been more a result of a stinking cold and chest infection than anything else.

This morning tried a few things. The Kangocho Peaberry still excellent in the Aeropress. Tried the Red Brick brewed and surprised how good it is. A strong aroma of sugared almonds followed by toffee apple.

Finally got around to opening the Jirmiwachu. First shot was nailed 18g > 27g in 27 secs @ 91C. I often think some descriptors are a bit fanciful and I may not have found it if it hadn't been in the notes on the bag, but it was absolutely strawberry bubblegum on the nose. The kind that was around when I was a kid, bubilicious or something like that. But it was more than that too. An absolute explosion of fruity funk. Truly amazing espresso.

I'm going to run down the rest of the Red Brick as brewed and stick to the Jirmiwachu in the espresso machine.


----------



## ronsil

This morning (Monday) I have enjoyed the best Ethiopian Yirgcheffe I've had in a long time. Without doubt its one of the best roasts I've had out of the Hottop since computerisation.

Here's the chart:

View attachment 1639


Used as espresso 18 grams ground in - 30 grams espresso out at 28 seconds. I also enjoyed it as an Americano using warm, not steamed, milk.

Great start to the week.


----------



## garydyke1

Tried a v60 and espresso of the Kaffa Cheri.

v60 i buggared up , it was still drinkable, dark choc with syrupy mouthfeel, touch of acidity kept it interesting. Im sure better result next time when I concentrate on it rather than trying to make coffee and sort the kitchen out at the same time.

Espresso was a much better result, ie it was delicous... 18g into 30g 27 seconds, not the prettiest pour by any means..... Suprisingly the flavours I got matched the tasting notes from the current Honduras IMM (milk choc, pineapple, biscuit) , had to check I hadnt opened the wrong bag in error. Clearly I need to do some more dialling in!


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary is your Kaffa Chiri quite a dark roast? Mine looks surprising dark for Steve but wondered if he went this way to get the cocoa and dark chocolates.

Pretty tasty results in CCD but haven't managed to get much stone fruit.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary is your Kaffa Chiri quite a dark roast? Mine looks surprising dark for Steve but wondered if he went this way to get the cocoa and dark chocolates.
> 
> Pretty tasty results in CCD but haven't managed to get much stone fruit.


not particularly dark no. post a pic and ill do the same


----------



## fatboyslim

Taken on white paper using my desk lamp. We should find a standardised way to photograph beans in order to compare roasts.










Gary's Picture










They look quite similar.


----------



## garydyke1

PM your email address, i cannot upload anything from this PC, no dropbox etc


----------



## garydyke1

I hasten to add my picture makes the beans look darker than reality. They look akin to Mark's in the flesh


----------



## fatboyslim

So don't you agree they look a tad dark compared to kebel kercha guji or other Ethiopians?


----------



## garydyke1

Id say on a par to the Guji I had and much lighter than my pack of the current redbrick.

18g isnt filling the 18g VST to the same extent that the previous 2 IMMs have, so based on the beans being much denser I would say they are lighter in roast.

The website says *''Roasting Information:*

*
Nice and light, a good solid medium roast.''*

Its not out of the question that 2 batches can differ, yours wasnt the IMM batch was it?


----------



## fatboyslim

not IMM batch. going to grind coarser and see if I can find some stone fruit somewhere.


----------



## fatboyslim

Totally delicious CCD of Kaffa! Coarser grind and a slightly longer steep has made this one hell of a tasty brew!

Best dark chocolate note I've ever tasted.


----------



## garydyke1

Definately sounds like it lends itself better to a full immersion style brew. My V60 this morning took ages to fill and drain, it was screaming for a courser grind and yet the end result tasted slightly under extracted (as per my aeropress yesterday). There was some chocolate and fairly bright almost peachy acidity, but none of the flavour I was getting in the aroma from the grinds - ie sweet blackcurrant

The bloom im getting isnt usual to look at, maybe it needs further resting de-gassing time.

Will run the next brew through the CCD as per your direction. Later Ill try an espresso again

-edit - now this v60 brew is almost totally cold, it has taken on a slight 'funk' and dare I say it a blackcurrant note


----------



## fatboyslim

Slightly disappointing CCD this morning made in a rush. A very fussy coffee?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Slightly disappointing CCD this morning made in a rush. A very fussy coffee?


Do you get a (very) slight un-cooked flour & bovril after-taste ?

Ive noted both in espresso and brewed today!

I would say very fussy


----------



## fatboyslim

Another CCD of Kaffa, slightly shorted steep time and finished in 4 minutes 30.

Very nice but not that delicious chocolate I had the other day. Perhaps tiny tiny notes of bovril lurking in the peripheries.

So damn fussy! How do I get the chocolate back!?!

Maybe brew temperature is a big factor here?

EDIT: Became slightly tastier on cooling.


----------



## RobD

This week I have been mostly drinking peru tunki mayo from coffee compass







and while it may be sacrilege to some I have had it as a flat white and loving it, its got a good rich coffee flavor to it, but there is a lovely subtitle side taste too, very slightly off key from the all the other flavors, sort of Palma violet but more Lime/lemon not the best at explaining but its very good.


----------



## Hatbeard

tribs said:


> Finally got around to opening the Jirmiwachu. First shot was nailed 18g > 27g in 27 secs @ 91C. I often think some descriptors are a bit fanciful and I may not have found it if it hadn't been in the notes on the bag, but it was absolutely strawberry bubblegum on the nose. The kind that was around when I was a kid, bubilicious or something like that. But it was more than that too. An absolute explosion of fruity funk. Truly amazing espresso.


I have a bag of this on it's way today, was originally just going for another bag of red brick and a bag of sweet shop, then I saw the tasting notes on the jirmiwachu and had to try it. really excited about it now I've seen your post.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Another CCD of Kaffa, slightly shorted steep time and finished in 4 minutes 30.
> 
> Very nice but not that delicious chocolate I had the other day. Perhaps tiny tiny notes of bovril lurking in the peripheries.
> 
> So damn fussy! How do I get the chocolate back!?!
> 
> Maybe brew temperature is a big factor here?
> 
> EDIT: Became slightly tastier on cooling.


I struck gold today (FYI this coffee has rested 5 days since opening which has helped) - previously ive obviously been stewing the coffee!

v60, 20g , adding 333g water

96.5C starting temp

3 clicks coarser than previously

50 seconds bloom time with 40g water. bloom drips discarded.

Pulse pour approx 5 mins total

Allowed this to cool for 5 mins and the aroma was 100% bakers chocolate

Flavour was like liquid cacao, tiny tiny hint of fruit, blackcurrant-ish. Clean and sweet, not cloying and a lovely acidity (like you get in high quality dark chocolate) holding it all together.

Ive been blaming the coffee when actually it my fault, grinding way too fine.

Espresso later will be amended by adding 0.5g to the dose and going coarser!


----------



## billyg23

Hi folks, The last 2 mornings I have been very much enjoying Londinium Espresso's Brazilian Rainha Estate Yellow Bourbon. I'm just settling in with it and it's glorious. 18g into 36g over 28 seconds on the second round this morning and it was awesome...and I was running too late for work to try and recreate the awesomeness....here's hoping tomorrow's shots run as smoothly


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> I struck gold today (FYI this coffee has rested 5 days since opening which has helped) - previously ive obviously been stewing the coffee!
> 
> v60, 20g , adding 333g water
> 
> 96.5C starting temp
> 
> 3 clicks coarser than previously
> 
> 50 seconds bloom time with 40g water. bloom drips discarded.
> 
> Pulse pour approx 5 mins total
> 
> Allowed this to cool for 5 mins and the aroma was 100% bakers chocolate
> 
> Flavour was like liquid cacao, tiny tiny hint of fruit, blackcurrant-ish. Clean and sweet, not cloying and a lovely acidity (like you get in high quality dark chocolate) holding it all together.
> 
> Ive been blaming the coffee when actually it my fault, grinding way too fine.
> 
> Espresso later will be amended by adding 0.5g to the dose and going coarser!


Lol, Gary your posts crack me up. How on earth did you get to this level of technicality?! Wish I hadve had the time for the meet before I left. Sounds like would've learnt a shed load from ya.

You still pimping the hasbean beans?


----------



## MWJB

billyg23 said:


> Hi folks, The last 2 mornings I have been very much enjoying Londinium Espresso's Brazilian Rainha Estate Yellow Bourbon. I'm just settling in with it and it's glorious. 18g into 36g over 28 seconds on the second round this morning and it was awesome...and I was running too late for work to try and recreate the awesomeness....here's hoping tomorrow's shots run as smoothly


I too very much enjoyed this coffee, often slightly longer at around 18g for 45-50g out, but for a traditional style, darker roast espresso it was spot on, balanced & hard to fault. Very satisfying.


----------



## tribs

IMM Kaffa Chiri as espresso, tried for the first time this morning. Nailed first time (again) 18.5g > 32g in 32 secs @91C. Lovely sherbety acidity and natural sweetness. Nothing from the cupping notes on the bag, but there is definitely some funk. Puts me in mind of red african earth for some reason.


----------



## RoloD

MWJB said:


> I too very much enjoyed this coffee, often slightly longer at around 18g for 45-50g out, but for a traditional style, darker roast espresso it was spot on, balanced & hard to fault. Very satisfying.


My current Londinium favourites are Daterra Estate Montecristo and the Sumatra. Both rich, dark, low acidity espressos loaded with flavour. I doing 14g to 15g for about 35cc.


----------



## fatboyslim

Still going on the Kaffa Chiri after watching Nick Cho's CCD video I used a much coarser grind and a shorter drop time.

Much tastier drink actually but less chocolate. I'm getting stone fruit but the chocolate is diminished with perhaps a hint of the infamous bovril descriptor.

Damn fussy beans!


----------



## billyg23

I'm on to a bag of the Londinium Bolivian Miranda estate now, had a bit of a crisis this morning (a week of being on 24hr call has wrecked me!) but it all came good in the end...very nice...my inexperienced palate says slightly sharper but still exceptionally nice. So nice, 2 double espresso's and a latte hoofed me into this Monday morning


----------



## Hatbeard

tribs said:


> Finally got around to opening the Jirmiwachu. First shot was nailed 18g > 27g in 27 secs @ 91C. I often think some descriptors are a bit fanciful and I may not have found it if it hadn't been in the notes on the bag, but it was absolutely strawberry bubblegum on the nose. The kind that was around when I was a kid, bubilicious or something like that. But it was more than that too. An absolute explosion of fruity funk. Truly amazing espresso.





Hatbeard said:


> I have a bag of this on it's way today, was originally just going for another bag of red brick and a bag of sweet shop, then I saw the tasting notes on the jirmiwachu and had to try it. really excited about it now I've seen your post.


I opened this today and wow, really nice, likewise i might not have picked it out myself without prompting but there's a massive strawberry flavour in there but like artificial strawberry flavour (milkshake, bubblegum etc). it hides quite well in the drink and then pops out in the aftertaste of the milk at the end really strongly. I really like it.

think I might try the sweetshop espresso I bought once or twice just to see what it's like then use it for the aeropress at work and stick with the jirmiwachu for espresso at home.


----------



## RoloD

Hatbeard said:


> I opened this today and wow, really nice, likewise i might not have picked it out myself without prompting but there's a massive strawberry flavour in there but like artificial strawberry flavour (milkshake, bubblegum etc).


My god, you know how to make a coffee sound disgusting! Nesquik is cheaper!


----------



## tribs

Hatbeard said:


> I opened this today and wow, really nice, likewise i might not have picked it out myself without prompting but there's a massive strawberry flavour in there but like artificial strawberry flavour (milkshake, bubblegum etc). it hides quite well in the drink and then pops out in the aftertaste of the milk at the end really strongly. I really like it.
> 
> think I might try the sweetshop espresso I bought once or twice just to see what it's like then use it for the aeropress at work and stick with the jirmiwachu for espresso at home.


You have got to try the Jirmiwachu brewed also, it's so pungent and funky. Other than the first shot as espresso, I didn't really get any strawberry bubblegum again, but I'd perhaps left them to rest a little too long. I'll just have to order some more


----------



## tribs

RoloD said:


> My god, you know how to make a coffee sound disgusting! Nesquik is cheaper!


You're so old skool


----------



## tribs

Outlaw333 said:


> Extract Makwa Estate AA,
> 
> It needs a line all of its own! words do not describe how Interesting, Quirky, Curious, Amazing, Mind Bending, Delicious, Special and Unique this coffee is. It took me completely by surprise in my Chemex this morning, with the rules that usually apply to Kenyans, same as any region really, there are just certain things you can normally predict, I wasn't prepared in the slightest for what I found! This is a coffee proud to be unlike anything you have tried before! My descriptors are... Beer Mash, if you have ever made ale you'll know what I'm talking about, if not, think mega sweet and full on Malted Barley, Maltesers, Ovaltine and HOPS! Australian Hops in fact(if you have smelled aussie hops you will know just what i mean, they're very destinctive) There is also a lovely fruity back drop of Jaffa cakes and apricot jam.
> 
> This Coffee Is An Experience! One I strongly urge you to try for yourself, it may seem a little on the pricey side compared some coffees but even if flat broke you wouldn't regret it!


Too many great coffees to try. I have ordered a bag of the Makwa and new Stongman and now I see Loayza is back in at Has Bean. I want to try SM Sweetshop an get another bag of Jirmiwachu, would also like to try Has Beans Kebel Konga too. Also CoffeeBeanShop's Fortnightly Promotion has got 2 of my favourite beans of theirs in it, one of which is not usually available. Damn it!!


----------



## Hatbeard

RoloD said:


> My god, you know how to make a coffee sound disgusting! Nesquik is cheaper!


I'm pretty good at making it taste disgusting too.









I didn't really explain myself all that well but it is very nice. it's just while it's a strawberry flavour it's not a fresh fruit one but it is an enjoyable flavour nonetheless.


----------



## RoloD

tribs said:


> You're so old skool


and proud of it!


----------



## garydyke1

Hatbeard said:


> I'm pretty good at making it taste disgusting too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This made me LOL


----------



## Outlaw333

tribs said:


> Too many great coffees to try. I have ordered a bag of the Makwa and new Stongman and now I see Loayza is back in at Has Bean. I want to try SM Sweetshop an get another bag of Jirmiwachu, would also like to try Has Beans Kebel Konga too. Also CoffeeBeanShop's Fortnightly Promotion has got 2 of my favourite beans of theirs in it, one of which is not usually available. Damn it!!


Enjoy those Extract offerings! Both awesome coffees, the Strongman makes some of the best flat white I have had in a long time especially if you pull the shot for maximum sweetness, killer espresso in it's own right too.

As for the Makwa... Prepare for an experience! As a side note though it is a mildly tricky one to get right in the brew, It does let you know if you have it nailed though because it doesn't cool well if you could have got more from it, if it cools well, you got it right!(or at least that was what I found)

I had to do it, I couldn't help myself... I am on yet another bag of Wote Yirg! The stuff is like crack to me!! This is my last bag of the season though! No more!

I am rather excited to have a bag of SweetShop sat in my box though! I love the wax seal on the bag, a great touch I thought!


----------



## tribs

Outlaw333 said:


> I had to do it, I couldn't help myself... I am on yet another bag of Wote Yirg! The stuff is like crack to me!! This is my last bag of the season though! No more!


LOL. If the Euromillions win comes off, we'll have to open a coffee rehab clinic too.


----------



## fatboyslim

Finally managed to get a decent brew from HB Finca El Habano. This, as Steve suggests, is a fantastic espresso coffee but I wanted to get a nice big cup from it.

Chocolately, caramel with some sweetness in the middle. Could be melon or grape as Steve suggests but I got orange initially.

Very tasty coffee!


----------



## RisingPower

Bolivia Juan Quispe washed from hasbean, get the pineapple/digestives mentioned by steve, compak k10, 37-38 seconds on an izzo alex dual water, prefer coffee overextracted slightly.

I know steve hasn't done monsoon malabar for some time, but is there another decent greens supplier who has any?


----------



## Southpaw

Has bean breakfast bomb mk4 - very nice from first to last cup both straight and with milk.


----------



## ronsil

RisingPower said:


> I know steve hasn't done monsoon malabar for some time, but is there another decent greens supplier who has any?


Pennine (very reliable company) usually have green MM at around £9.50 per kilo:

http://www.pennineeaandcoffee.co.uk/commercialcoffeeingredients/Monsoon_Malabar_Green_Coffee_Beans_%281kg%29.htm

They are based in Halifax & if you are near them you can pickup from there Warehouse in Hall St.

No connection with the Company other than as a customer


----------



## RisingPower

ronsil said:


> Pennine (very reliable company) usually have green MM at around £9.50 per kilo:
> 
> http://www.pennineeaandcoffee.co.uk/commercialcoffeeingredients/Monsoon_Malabar_Green_Coffee_Beans_%281kg%29.htm
> 
> They are based in Halifax & if you are near them you can pickup from there Warehouse in Hall St.
> 
> No connection with the Company other than as a customer


I was just curious about theirs and a lot of other mm i've seen. Steves mm was always pretty much white, those look pretty much green?


----------



## fatboyslim

Another delicious coffee from Workshop in Clerkenwell. Delicious floral notes with sweet berries


----------



## tribs

Extract's Makwa Estate AA

Another bean that has a hint of beef monster munch (although subtle) on the nose after grinding, along with milk chocolate. It's not quite what I was expecting. On the nose pineapple cubes, and chocolate digestives with a hint of macaroon. More generic in the mouth, with a little fruitiness more chocolate and coconut and surprisingly the beef monster munch is there too (just). Enough acidity to keep me interested. If I was being super critical, I'd prefer this a tiny bit lighter roasted, but I'd say that about most of extract's offerings TBH.


----------



## tribs

fatboyslim said:


> Another delicious coffee from Workshop in Clerkenwell. Delicious floral notes with sweet berries


That does sound wonderful. I can't wait for their online operation to be up an running so I can try some myself. You didn't manage to find any info on that front while you were there?


----------



## tribs

Outlaw333 said:


> Also in my cup this morning.. The New StrongMan! An Epic Espresso, this one likes a fine grind and I haven't fully experimented with temps yet(sticking to 93c) but once dialled in dose/ grind/ time/ output wise it delivered an all out Fruity, Juicy, Cherry, Berry explosion, mildly funky but wouldn't put off even an 'anti-funka' still truly wild though and full of personality. Very Very pretty pours and easy peasy poo to work with, first shot I pulled filled my cup in 7 seconds without a hint of channelling as well as a 35second shot and everything in between and it remained on it's best behaviour, not one shot was fully undrinkable, even the 7 seconder!! Beware though, there is some bitterness in its ample crema, so if you do what my brother did first taste and just slurp the crema off the top, you could be fooled into thinking you ballsed up the shot!
> 
> If you like fruity espresso I couldn't recommend this one more!


I've been playing with this over the weekend. It does indeed like a fine grind and it is so forgiving. My first go was so clumpy I was certain it was far too fine, but 30g in 16 secs. It tasted like I'd nailed it, though. Even though a natural, only mildly funky, but nice and fruity and great in milk.


----------



## Spazbarista

Emptied a few random bags of remnant SOs into one bag, gave it a stir then ground 18g up.

OMG! I got sweet Sicilian lemons ripened in the Mediterranean sun, Moreno cherries fresh from a market in the Dordogne, ripe plums baked in muscovado sugar, pan-fried fillet of Sea Bream on a bed of Puy lentils with Truffle oil and Rosemary, wd40, Nescafé Millicano, the sweet smell you get in between babies' toes, melancholy, confusion, and a rushed trip to the toilet.


----------



## garyw

Dear EB.

I can only assume that you did not use correctly filtered water and/or the pouring of aforementioned was not at the right temperature. If it had been, the correct taste would have been 3in1 oil and not WD40. It is so hard to get people to follow the rules these days. Im at a loss. Ive done my best.


----------



## funinacup

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Dumerso Grade 1 Natural

Blackcurrant, apricots and awesomeness! Amazing through both Chemex and v60 today.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## tribs

Square Mile Sweetshop Espresso.

Upped the temp this morning to 94C

18g > 27g in 30 secs

Sweet Candied Lemon right through the cup. None of the liquorice finish I don't care for.

There's not much left now, but it's been a joy to work with. Not too fine a grind, fluffy and virtually no clumps. It has produced mostly fantastic shots.


----------



## garydyke1

Been Enjoying Bolivia David Vilca as V60-1 mini-brews. 8g via the Maestro at setting 11, 130g water. Sweet choc & spicy goodness, lovely and warming for cold morning.

Espresso Union Rogue blend, pulled quick and short, deliberately underextracted. Peach and apricot , juicy and refreshing. Nice for an afternoon perk-up


----------



## fatboyslim

Almost at 100 pages!

I'm resting vilca but I want to drink it. Had Workshop SO brewd and espresso blend offerings this morning.

Both pretty tasty but vilca beckons!


----------



## RobD

Been very happily ploughing through a small 125g bag of Indonesia Sulawesi Kalossi Grade 1, very large/hard beans and the MC2 has had a bit of an issue munching then down to size, the sooner ronnie gets a new Chute the better.

Ok no good at cupping notes, but very similar to Java Lingtong but more of the darker body/depth to it but with nice subtle side tastes, but missing the slightly chocolate orange that i taste in the Java Lingtong.

22g in, 32 secs, 3oz out


----------



## jimrobo

22g in rolo! You caffeine addict







your 125g bag isn't going to last too long! I hope it was a one shot dial in!


----------



## RobD

the first one was a bit fast so i had to have a second one just to make sure


----------



## tribs

Square Mile Kilimanjaro Pulped Natural

Tried as espresso this morning, despite being technically a filter roast.

Absolutely fantastic!

18g > 26g in 34 secs @94C - Lovely pour with pretty tiger stripes and crema on the darker side.

Orange sherbet on the nose, with good acidity and more sherbet with a hint of cocoa and the natural element apparent. In milk for some reason tastes a little like Calypso coffee. Smooth and very satisfying.

Surprising, because as brewed I found it quite subdued. It favoured a coarse grind and a long steep leaning towards under-extraction.


----------



## tribs

Another filter roast (supposed) as espresso.

This time Extract Makwa Estate AA Roasted 8th Nov

I've not moved the grind setting since the Sweetshop as I'm getting great results at this temp / grind combo

18g > 26g in about 40 secs (timer was running but I forgot what time it stopped. may have been a bit less.)

Nose is massively marzipan / sugared almonds. In the mouth another sherbetty hit followed by chocolate digestive. Acidic and sweet.

Had earlier tried an AP and got macaroons but way better as espresso for me.


----------



## garydyke1

Down to my last 2 x 18g doses of Vilca. 2 shots for a happy afternoon. One has to be an FSR!

The 8g-130g water mini-v60 this morning was a stunner. The coffee has evolved in the week or so its been open. Far less spice and acidity and much more warming now, with a cinnamon-caramelly-choc finish which im still tasting several minutes after my final gulp.

Rogue blend from Union doing espresso duty from now on until I open Oporapa.


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary I had a pretty so so CCD of Vilca yesterday and wasn't sure what to alter.

Very generally speaking did you go coarser/quicker extraction or finer/longer or even hotter?

Tips would be appreciated


----------



## garydyke1

Best results in v60-01 were comparitively fine grind (setting 11 on Maestro)

Water was 96.5C (50/50 mix of waitrose essential and Brecon Carreg)

8g dose - 130g added water

16g water , 30 seconds, discard bloom run-off

add more water to total 50g, starting centrally working out in a spiral, not overspilling 'tide mark'.

add another 25 water, circular pour, when level drops at all add another 25g water circular pour

Then pour final water from the outside working inwards, washing all the 'high and dry' tide mark grinds back into the slurry.

A 'perger tap' , allow to drain through.

Total time inc bloom approx 2 mins 10 seconds


----------



## Earlepap

Page 100!

I'm really enjoying Brazil Ingalterra Acia Natural from Has Bean. It's quite mellow on the funk - just a little hint of booze and spice along with raisin, chocolate and a creamy body. A garibaldi dipped in brandy butter! Recommended.


----------



## garydyke1

Deciding to weigh the remainder of my Rogue espresso blend, i discovered 4 x 18g and a stray 13.4g. What the hell I though I would knock up a quick pour over .

v60-01

13.4g - setting 12 on Maestro+

222g water

94C water (bit cooler than normal with it being a lil dark)

The result was a particularly roasty smelling cup, I couldnt see the bottom of my mug & none of the usual transparent red-hue to the brew. Anyway i went out and said good morning to the chickens and came back in. First 2 sips were not the best , the roast imparting dominance in the cup. However my palate adjusted and towards the bottom of the cup some of the peachy/apricot hints came through (was almost totally cold at this point). Chalk it up to experience


----------



## RisingPower

Union monsooned malabar. Oh, how I missed mm.

Ridiculously overextracted (stopped at 45 seconds as ristretto) and a bit bitter, looks like I need to play with it a bit. Still has those lovely smoky, spicey, peaty flavours and lovely oils.


----------



## fatboyslim

damn I wanted the first post on page 100









Finally a really nice brew of Vilca. Clean caramel with nice fruity melon ( and possibly raspberry) acidity.

This one (and I think many of my previous beans) like water below 90 when using the CCD.


----------



## ronsil

A perfect start to the week. A lovely cup (2) of Foundation made from a coarser grind & down dosed, to meet the needs of my new basket, to 17.5 grams in/ 31 grams out in 28 secs with warm,not steamed,skimmed milk. For breakfast this morning with 2 slices of toasted homemade wholemeal & walnut bread.

Now ready to face the week:angel:.


----------



## Kamakazie!

New to home made espresso but just started using some Vilca in my Gaggia.

Not normally an espresso drinker so hard to know what to expect, but definitely finding it nicer than the coffee shop. Still resorting to mixing with some milk for now though where it has a great flavour.


----------



## garydyke1

Union Los Crestones Alaska, Chirripo, Costa Rica. Espresso. 18g >31g>25 seconds

Lime acidity , cumin/turmeric on the nose, bittersweet toffee. Nice to tweak it so the roast doesnt dominate too much.

I think would also work ristretto style but using 1.25 ratio in 35 seconds, will give it a bash later, want to explore the curry notes in this coffee a little more


----------



## aaronb

'Ethiopia Kebel Kercha Guji Natural' from hasbean, bit too fresh still (roasted Monday) but tasty nonetheless. A bit sherberty and fizzy in espresso(15.5g), rich and everything an Ethiopian should be in the Chemex (16g) with beautiful character.


----------



## garydyke1

So my last shot of Rogue blend , the pour visably less pretty than when it was super fresh, but probably the best tasting. This actually is a quality coffee, very clean and sweet. It pays to let coffee rest properly.

Union 'delicate' roast profile is preferable to 'light' <in espresso> for my tastes.</in>


----------



## tribs

Union Organic Natural Spirit Espresso blend. First nailed shot of this.

18g > 26g in 40 secs @92C (probably ~90C brew temp)

Chocolate and caramel with a sweet funky note and just a touch of roastiness on the finish.

This is a dark roast and I am surprised at how little the roast comes through when you get it right. Delicious.


----------



## jimrobo

I've got 2 bags of hasbean christmas blend arrived and will be going in the hopper on monday!!

Today I am on monsoon malabar from union. It was my favourite coffee last year and hasbean never took this years crop so I was pretty gutted.....bringing back good memories though!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Really enjoying Hasbean Christmas Espresso. Not usually a fan of HB blends much prefer their single origins but this one is delicious. Probably also helps that I now have decent kit to work with!


----------



## fatboyslim

Finally on my last cup of David Vilca and conclusions are that this coffee changed quite considerably from fresh to now being about 2.5 weeks past roast.

Still very delicious but the flavour has changed a fair bit. The whole progression has been tasty so I can't really say when it was 'best'.

Definitely going to buy a few more bags of this to mess around with when I get back to my Cherub!!!


----------



## tribs

V60 of Square Mile's Kagumoini Peaberry. It was the final batch roasted of this bean.

18g in very fine grind (3/8 turns Lido) @ 96-7C water in 5 mins > 270g out. Pulsed poured with the kettle back on the hob in between to maintain temp.

Best V60 brew yet. Coconut and chocolate (macaroon) on the nose and a little in the mouth with cooked pineapple and green tea. Sweet, fruity, delicious.


----------



## aphelion

Hasbean Jailbreak - 18g > 29g > 28 secs (Roasted 4th Dec)

sweet, balanced, citrus notes, good acidity - highly recommended


----------



## garydyke1

Union - hunapu bourbon, antigua, ciudad vieja y san miguel dueñas , guatemala. (Wont try saying that drunk)

A very solid solid bourbon, this time Union's 'light' roast is a medium in my book, no oils showing. I have had decent cups of brewed but this shines as espresso, I think they got the tasting notes bang on.

First attempt - Pulled 23g from 18g in 45 seconds , no blonding. Gloopy lovely tiger-stripped pour. Bitter seville oranges, vanilla..juicy & no real caramel or chocolate.

This is a much cleaner, sweeter , better quality coffee than their Los Crestones Alaska, which I didnt rate.


----------



## willowkevin

brazillian Santos from The coffee-bean, ground a little coarser than expresso and brewed in the stove top pot and it's lovely!

As one who's drank coffee for a lot of years buying mainly supermarket beans, I've got to say how impressed i am with the fresh roast coffee i'm drinking at present.


----------



## aaronb

Colombia Finca El Habano 386 Roasted on 3 December by Has Bean but only just opened.

15.5g in Espresso. I can sort of taste the watermelons, but get a kind of murky earthy taste as well. I think it will grow on me.


----------



## fatboyslim

Tasty tasty tasty red brick in my cup!

Second shot was gary-esque. 50 seconds about 1.4 extract ratio. Pretty darn tasty. Very satisfying pour on my brand new naked PF









Fourth shot was a bit faster but still slow to start, 21g from 14g in around 30 seconds. Again a very nice pour.

I did have a few unpleasant looking shots which only occurred when I used WDT.

Without WDT and no grooming at all, just nice even doser distribution and a light tamp, the pour was much better in 15g VST. I couldn't get 17g VST to behave


----------



## garydyke1

Lol @ ''gary-esque'. You know you've made an impact on the coffee scene when the FSR becomes legendary.

Dude my VST doesnt like a dose of sub 17.5g - try 18g or even 18.5g

Good ridance to faffing and WDT - to quote Dale ''let the grinder/doser do the distribution''


----------



## tribs

Lots of Jirmiwachu for the last few days as epresso and in flat whites. I love these beans.

The 350g bags are great for experimenting. I have been altering the PID temp from 94-100C (actual ~90-97C) with interesting (or perhaps confusing) results. I've been getting good shots across the range.

fatboyslim, I am not getting on with WDT either. I am starting to think its pretty inconsistent. Currently I am just using vertical taps to settle the grinds and then fill any low spots by moving from the high and the settle again aiming to end up with a nice domed mound.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Lol @ ''gary-esque'. You know you've made an impact on the coffee scene when the FSR becomes legendary.
> 
> Dude my VST doesnt like a dose of sub 17.5g - try 18g or even 18.5g
> 
> Good ridance to faffing and WDT - to quote Dale ''let the grinder/doser do the distribution''


But Gary the dispersion block on the Cherub sticks out a lot meaning if I try to dose any more than 16.8g in my 17g VST I get an imprint from the block on my pucks.

This tends to lead to problematic shots as the Cherub needs a bit of a gap between dispersion block and puck to allow for evenly distributed water.

To be honest I'm enjoying my 21g espressos using 14g in the 15g VST lol.

Last shot of red brick tasted similar to the one I had at Kaffeine on Friday.

Who needs a Cynesso and Robur E


----------



## RisingPower

I have a question for you guys, did you ever get wdt to make much difference consistently? Never got it consistent on the mini, though I did find nutating the tamp helped a surprising amount.

Oh and oparapa in the cup, wayyy too quick and only a day after roasting, so can't really call it just yet. Smells gorgeous though and is pretty nice even with the co2 blob in the cup.


----------



## Spazbarista

Union Panama Emporium microlot. Filter. S'alright, not unpleasant, clean tasting but unremarkable....wouldnt buy it again, especially for £8. So many Central American coffees leave me nonplussed.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> But Gary the dispersion block on the Cherub sticks out a lot


Forgot it wasnt an e61. Unfortunate for a basket designed for 17-19g dose. So long as it tastes good


----------



## garydyke1

RisingPower said:


> I have a question for you guys, did you ever get wdt to make much difference consistently? Never got it consistent on the mini, though I did find nutating the tamp helped a surprising amount.


I have dreadful memories of the Mini. Full stop


----------



## RisingPower

garydyke1 said:


> I have dreadful memories of the Mini. Full stop










It was ok, just, most coffees tasted a little... Flat. To me at least.

That and wdt didn't help much.


----------



## garydyke1

Overly sharp, acidic, lacking caramels/chocs. Moving to 83mm burrs was a good thing. There isnt anywhere else to go with flats!


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Forgot it wasnt an e61. Unfortunate for a basket designed for 17-19g dose. So long as it tastes good


Who wants a grouphead design from 1961 anyway









Mine is pretty similar to an e61 but it must have a deeper dispersion block, or it could be the gasket thickness or the PF sprung things.


----------



## tribs

fatboyslim said:


> Who wants a grouphead design from 1961 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is pretty similar to an e61 but it must have a deeper dispersion block, or it could be the gasket thickness or the PF sprung things.


I'm not sure if it helps, but they appear to do 3 different thickness filter washers for the Cherub 8mm, 8.5mm and 9mm.


----------



## RobD

garydyke1 said:


> Overly sharp, acidic, lacking caramels/chocs. Moving to 83mm burrs was a good thing. There isnt anywhere else to go with flats!


you could get a Ditting with 115mm!!

Back on the Peru Tunki Mayo, think i have a new fave, really is a very rewarding coffee when you get it right, very rich deep & fruity flavours with very aromatic after taste.

22.9g in just a tad under 3oz out at about 33 secs!! and not a lot of crema but the beans are now 3 weeks old and having to grind just a bit finer, but it has only lost a hint of pungency


----------



## willowkevin

I'm busy drinking costa rican, from the coffeebean and brewed in a mocha pot. absolutely beautiful!

So, that's 3 types of fresh coffee I've tried (Jamaican blue mountain blend, Brazil Santos and the above) and have to say it's the best tasting coffee i've brewed at home in over 20 years of drinking coffee!

How am I going to go back to morrisons fair trade expresso after this? I've 3 bags of this fresh stuff unopened yet mind with the tunki mayo next


----------



## ronsil

This morning, 3 cups of Honduras SHG Pacamar Santa Maria from the last BB bulk buy.

A creamy lovely breakfast drink with chocolate caramel & a banana hint.

18 grams in/28 grams out at 28 seconds. Roasted 26 seconds into second crack with a 3.5 minutes 'dwell' period between end first to start second. Finished with a final burst at max heat & max fan. Needed at least 8 days to mature.

Going to use this with my Christmas Espresso post roast blend with Monsooned Malabar and a touch of maybe Yirg or similar to keep it light & digestible with all that Christmas food about.

Taking this opportunity to wish everyone a Happy Christmas & a 'fully coffeed' New Year


----------



## garydyke1

New years eve treat - Has bean Guatemala La Esperanza Washed Cup of Excellence 2012

Massive knarly beans as you expect with pacamara, not much aroma when opening the bag.

Grind setting 9 on M+, 8g coffee. Aroma now fills, no dominates, the kitchen. v60-01 130g water. bloomed for 30 secs, total brew time 1min 40. Liquer is bright red and transparent.

Coffee opened up like a fine wine, closed to begin with then wave after wave of Orange zest, cloves, tea and more orange. The palate is sweet orange, fine black tea and yet more orange, long refreshing after taste. Clean and delicious, this is a class act. Stone cold the last slurp is as beautiful as the first. Cant wait to get this through the Chemex if only I could find where Laura moved it to (why do women always move things?). Suspect as espresso this is going to be insanely good...only 242g left however


----------



## totallywired

Started blending today. Got some monsoon malabar and PNG from http://www.monsoonestates.co.uk/ Malabar is dark and strong and the PNG adds a nice chocolate after taste. By far the best coffee's I've ever made. A great service and brewing help from Anne at Monsoon.


----------



## garydyke1

Has Bean Yirg Wote Natural. Chemex. Stupendous


----------



## shrink

this morning, as i'm clearly a traitor, is a cup of brodies Edinburgh blend Tea


----------



## tribs

Another Chemex brew, another stunning cup. This time HB Loayza 2 days short of a month old and it could be the best brew of this yet. Steve's notes are spot on. Strong acidity, key lime pie followed by caramel. I set my mug on my desk and left the room for a moment. When I returned aromas of caramel literally filled the room.


----------



## garydyke1

HB Yirg Wote Natural - chemex with total different cup profile to yesterday. Aroma less blueberry and more fruit salad sweets. Palate displaying loads more cocoa. Its amazing stuff.

A flat white of it last night was yummy , really cut through the milk


----------



## garydyke1

HB Yirg Wote Natural - espresso.

20g>33.2g>28 seconds. Sweet sherry trifle but with blueberry, marzipan, lemon acidity. Insane coffee.


----------



## Southpaw

Some Union Monsoon Malabar, lovely thick espresso goodness.


----------



## Chaffey

Hasbean Brazil fazenda cachoeira de gamma - more caramel than chocolate in the espresso this morning, lovely. Took three goes to get a good one, but that's down to me being new/rubbish, not the coffee







!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Followed up the last of my Smokey Barn lot with some HB Cachoiera. Perhaps it's because I've been drinking African (2 out of 3 naturally processed) but the Cachoiera is tasting a bit bland. Got lost in a flat white. Found it much better at cortado length, anyone else found the same or is it just me?


----------



## shrink

Chaffey said:


> Hasbean Brazil fazenda cachoeira de gamma - more caramel than chocolate in the espresso this morning, lovely. Took three goes to get a good one, but that's down to me being new/rubbish, not the coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


one of my favourites from hasbean


----------



## Spazbarista

Back on the Union Foundation blend for flat whites.

Bloody love this. Perfect blend of flavours and roast.


----------



## grabulasa

Just got my UK coffee consignment from my sister who came back to visit.

SQM Kenya Kaguimoni on CCD, 18g, 2:50, intense citrus all over. probably have to turn the dial one notch coarser on the skerton and see if i can tone down the lemon a bit. Love the mouthfeel, syrupy!

On espresso, got both SQM red brick and sweet shop on rotation. Had an amazing shot from red brick this morning, 20g, 30s, ~31 g output, forgot the notes but it went down so well.


----------



## Chaffey

Change of pace today, opened a bag of HB Sumatra Takengon this afternoon, 6 days post roast. HUGE body, can still taste it 30 mins later! May have to use my steam wand for the first time soon, could be a lovely flat white


----------



## Mal

Chaffey said:


> Change of pace today, opened a bag of HB Sumatra Takengon this afternoon, 6 days post roast. HUGE body, can still taste it 30 mins later! May have to use my steam wand for the first time soon, could be a lovely flat white


I've not drunk much of this on its own but put away quite a lot as part of HB's Breakfast Bomb blend last year and it forms an great base for that blend. Got some Sumatran Gajah Mountain on it's way from Union, it's not an area I'm very familiar with so looking forward to broadening my horizons a bit.


----------



## garydyke1

Im hoping IMM will one day blow our minds with something sourced outside of the Americas or Africa


----------



## Chaffey

garydyke1 said:


> Im hoping IMM will one day blow our minds with something sourced outside of the Americas or Africa


Im not an IMM subscriber but there does seem to be a bit Americas bias. I have enjoyed all the Asian beans I have tried from HB, just wish there were more of them!


----------



## Mal

I'm enjoying the Union Sumatran Gajah Mountain, not a million miles away from what I remember HB's Takengon to be like. A dark roast with huge mouthfeel, the typical Sumatran leather and earth thing with dark fruity undertones. Like the Takengon I suspect this would make a cracking blend with the right partner though it's very good just as it is.

I suspect the sheer distances involved make it hard for roasters to do much in sourcing coffees from this part of the world and are largely dependent on what importers offer. I think Steve has also mentioned that there's a lot of the coffee produced in Indonesia is pretty mediocre anyway. No idea what the India coffee industry is like, I've had a the occasional Monsoon Malabar and few decent brews from HB but that's about it.


----------



## RisingPower

Old brown java from ravecoffee taken into rolling second crack with oils very much showing, maybe a bit too roasted for some.

Gorgeous, very tobaccoey, spicey, earthy rich coffee, even though the shot was a bit of a gusher.

Love indonesian coffees.


----------



## RoloD

Londinium Malawi

A smooth and chocolatey bean. I'd recommend it.

Much more satisfying than Mocha-Java, but I miss the funkiness of Londinium's Sumatran and Brazil Daterra.


----------



## Dazzler83

kud sane sulawesi, Indonesia, from Union roasted, a really nice cup but lacking in Acidity heavy toffee notes and nice and nutty in the mouth, i'd like to blend for a grapefruit aftertaste, but dont know where to start...

nom.


----------



## garydyke1

HB Don Mayo Finca Bella Vista in chemex, drinking beautifully today. A gentle coffee on the palate, subtle and clean.


----------



## johnnied

destroyed a 250g bag of grumpy mule nekisse N2 this aft, the smell from the bag is out of this world, serious strawberry flavour makes a strange funky milkshake tasting cappuccino, in a good way though! Espresso's and long blacks tasted awesome, reminded me of fruity muffins! Produced by ninety plus coffee who are coming out with some amazing coffee, glad to see grumpy mule have changed over to resealable bags too.


----------



## tribs

I came across Grumpy Mule and Ninety plus the other day. They look like they'd be worth a try. What are their roast levels like?


----------



## tribs

Back to back double shots of Has Bean Kebel Konga washed roasted 19/12/2012. Best shots I've pulled with this bean. Wonderful purple fruits in the nose and the mouth.

95C 3sec preinfuse at 6.5bar stop one second crank to full 9bar for 30secs (ish) 18g > 30g (29g second shot, first was marginally better, I think)

Do we need to rethink our ideas of optimal rest times?


----------



## johnnied

tribs said:


> I came across Grumpy Mule and Ninety plus the other day. They look like they'd be worth a try. What are their roast levels like?


their micro lot coffees are akin to square mile and hasbean, i.e. mainly lighter roasted. The nekisse is a medium/light, ive had the tchembe (sold out unfortunately) which I think was atleast a solid medium from what I remember (I tried that one around the same time last year).


----------



## MWJB

SQM Tijuco Preto Carmo de Minas, started with brew in the Sowden this am (a shade under & lacked some of the milk choc of yesterday's fuller extraction, but delicious cold a few hours later), ended the day with a moka pot...hmmmm!


----------



## garydyke1

Has Bean Colombia El Paraiso. Split pour espresso. 1 shot for Lauras cappa and 1 shot neat for me - barista's rights.

Cracking coffee , anything 27-32g output from 18g in 25-30 seconds is coming out super tasty. choccy-orange. A forgiving coffee and one which would work well as a base in an espresso blend.


----------



## RisingPower

Loving Peru - Cafe Feminino Cecanor roasted to medium -> medium dark from Rave Coffee.

Very syrupy as mentioned, hints of nuts. If you like beans without acidity, this is gorgeous.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

RisingPower said:


> Loving Peru - Cafe Feminino Cecanor roasted to medium -> medium dark from Rave Coffee.
> 
> Very syrupy as mentioned, hints of nuts. If you like beans without acidity, this is gorgeous.


We used to stock this, it was really popular! Still get emails asking for more


----------



## RisingPower

smokeybarn said:


> We used to stock this, it was really popular! Still get emails asking for more


Well, cmon, stock some more then







You don't do greens do you?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

RisingPower said:


> Well, cmon, stock some more then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do greens do you?


Haa







It's difficult being a small roaster. People want to see new things all the time, so stocking the same coffee again is not particularly interesting or exciting. There are a few coffees that I would definitely stock again, The Peru is one of them, but we can't really until we've assembled a large enough inventory that you're spoiled for choice. This time last year we only had about 5 coffees, we now have 11 soon to be 15, so hopefully it won't be too long.

We don't sell greens at the moment, though there's no reason why we can't. Probably something I should get sorted out


----------



## ronsil

RisingPower said:


> Loving Peru - Cafe Feminino Cecanor roasted to medium -> medium dark from Rave Coffee.


Have been keeping a stock of this in my 'greens stash'. I have been roasting this medium dark & post roast blending 50/50 with Nicaragua Maragogype DP (the large beans). Great blend for weekend elevenses. No biscuits or cake needed with this:act-up:


----------



## RisingPower

smokeybarn said:


> Haa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult being a small roaster. People want to see new things all the time, so stocking the same coffee again is not particularly interesting or exciting. There are a few coffees that I would definitely stock again, The Peru is one of them, but we can't really until we've assembled a large enough inventory that you're spoiled for choice. This time last year we only had about 5 coffees, we now have 11 soon to be 15, so hopefully it won't be too long.
> 
> We don't sell greens at the moment, though there's no reason why we can't. Probably something I should get sorted out


This is totally true, but I mean for example, steve at hasbean would regularly have yearly lots of some varieties then bring in others quite often. I like choice and it's one thing putting me off londinium.

I can see why some roasters don't sell their greens, all it would take is someone to ruin them then complain the beans were rubbish, when in fact all that has happened is they've ruined perfectly decent beans.

I'm under no illusion that me roasting in a gene probably won't be close as to as well people who roast for a living would be, but there's still something I like about knowing that i've got some greens of a variety I like in reserve and some roasts haven't been bad at all, like the peru.


----------



## RisingPower

ronsil said:


> Have been keeping a stock of this in my 'greens stash'. I have been roasting this medium dark & post roast blending 50/50 with Nicaragua Maragogype DP (the large beans). Great blend for weekend elevenses. No biscuits or cake needed with this:act-up:


There's one thing i've been wondering, post roast or pre roast blended?

I didn't get on with the maragogype separately iirc, but would be interesting to see how they mix.

I still can't get over how syrupy and gorgeous the peru was.

Ravecoffee was a great recommendation for greens, thanks


----------



## ronsil

For obvious reasons you need to take great care with pre roast blending. Some mixtures IMO improve with pre roast mixing as the flavours seem to improve as you roast together. Others you may like to blend noticably require very different roasting profiles & it doesn't work trying to compromise.

Post roast blending is much easier as you can make up very small amounts of mixed beans & try out (cup) immediately.

If you get it right though, pre roast works very well.


----------



## RisingPower

ronsil said:


> For obvious reasons you need to take great care with pre roast blending. Some mixtures IMO improve with pre roast mixing as the flavours seem to improve as you roast together. Others you may like to blend noticably require very different roasting profiles & it doesn't work trying to compromise.
> 
> Post roast blending is much easier as you can make up very small amounts of mixed beans & try out (cup) immediately.
> 
> If you get it right though, pre roast works very well.


It's one thing I only tried once aaages ago tbh. I should try it again tbh.

It was a difficult thing I could only see those who really know how the beans would work together complementing.

I'd most likely end up with one bean burnt to a crisp and the other still yellow.


----------



## dimitris

when i wake up every morning a double espresso of kenya speciality beans really make my day.....

All these flavours wake me up really happy....


----------



## bubbajvegas

Red brick,beautiful thick bodied and velvety chocolate this morning,30g from 18g,32s,9 days after roasting,had to have another double straight after the first,love it when that happens


----------



## MarkyP

Has bean Jailbreak for me, fantastic way to start the day!


----------



## aphelion

Island Roasted Beans - El Salvador Monte Sion - bought on the isle of wight (cafe isola - newport).

Quite a nice single origin - roasted pretty dark, but remains fruity and sweet.

Much better than expected!


----------



## Jason1wood

First time poster on here as been always drinking milk based.

Got a coffee of the month from my local roasters (Pumphreys)

Tanzania Peaberry

Ngoro Ngoro

Shangri-La Estate

It's the first espresso I've really liked.

No milk required anywhere near it.

Not sure if its because I have all the variations correct for this bean, but just tastes amazing. I'm finally getting the hang of this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbajvegas

Red brick again,best shot of it yet,29g from 18g in 32s,about 1.5oz,13 days after roasting,bags of body,obviously choccy but lots and lots of cherry,delish,fantastic aftertaste lingering in the palate, great shot to finish the bag


----------



## garydyke1

Proud owner of a bag of SM 'Sweet Shop' espresso, roasted on 14/02. Few days will crack it open : )


----------



## rodabod

Is it the 50/50 blend with Yirgacheffe?


----------



## jryans10

I'm currently drinking a Latte from illy Preground Classic Roast Espresso.

Normally I like grinding my own beans with my grinder but after going to a cafe which served illy (it was preground from a dispenser) I loved it and had to buy some. And I just love it. Nice to be able to use my Gaggia Classic instead of my Bean to Cup for once!


----------



## johnnied

union brazil sao paulo lot 61, freebie from competing at the ukbc newcastle heat









smooth, creamy, buttery, caramac/white choc, kinder bueno loveliness. MMMMMMMM! real toffee/caramel in capp.


----------



## rmcgandara

Barnraiser from CoffeCircle. it is passed its prime but still makes a tasty aeropress


----------



## bubbajvegas

Blake from Hasbean,wow,bags of body,saying that not dialled in yet after coming off the back of the Colombian El Paraiso I'm at 29g in 37s,id say this is typical espresso,very earthy,no big zings of acidity,looking forward to getting dialed in,oh its been rested 10 days


----------



## fatboyslim

Bolivian Irupana from Workshop. Green grapes, macadamia and long chocolate finish as v60. Absolutely heavenly!


----------



## rodabod

bubbajvegas said:


> Blake from Hasbean,wow,bags of body,saying that not dialled in yet after coming off the back of the Colombian El Paraiso I'm at 29g in 37s,id say this is typical espresso,very earthy,no big zings of acidity,looking forward to getting dialed in,oh its been rested 10 days


I've got a bag too, and had one this morning. Rich, well balanced, seems well suited to milk. See if you can taste the blueberry flavour from the Wote.


----------



## rodabod

Also, had the latest Sweet Shop blend at Prufrock this afternoon. Much better than the last in my opinion. It's got an almost stout-like treacly taste, as well as blueberry coming from the Jirmiwachu. Good balance of acidity too.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Thebeanshops Blend 67 for me today!


----------



## shrink

Hasbean valentines massacre. Pulled short into 3oz hasbean demitasse and topped up with steamed milk. Yummy!


----------



## johnnied

union san juanillo reserve costa rica, sour cherry and apricot yum yum


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Santos and Java blend from the coffeebeanshop!


----------



## grabulasa

Peru Cecovasa via Clever Dripper, eyeballed the coffee and water as I had no measuring scale at my in-laws. But it tasted good!

Pulled a shot of a one day old Sumatra Ratawali yesterday. Tasted like a pleasant Indonesian, no acidity!


----------



## Gio's Coffee Diary

Hi all, I've started creating my own blends, today it is 1/5 Ethiopian Yirgacheffe 4/5 Guatemalan Antigua

Ive written the review on my blog http://gioscoffeediary.wordpress.com/tasting-diary-2/blends/

I have to say this one was very complex (and enjoyable) maybe someone scientific can explain to me why I was getting an unusual crema and colour.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Hasbeans Costa Rica finca de licho 2011

Definitely getting the berry like acidity in espresso but more sweetness in the syphon


----------



## johnnied

bubbajvegas said:


> Hasbeans Costa Rica finca de licho 2011


2011???? 'vintage' greens or typo?









for me it was grumpy mule ethiopia saris abaya (ninety plus coffee) chocolate with a melted chocolate mouthfeel, slight hint of nut in there too.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Haha,typo,not quite at the collecting vintage greens stage just yet


----------



## Mal

Hasbean's Colombia Finca Vega Grande Huila. Complex and subtle fruitiness with a great depth of flavour, there's so much going on with this one it's hard to know where to start. On the pricey side but I think it's worth it.


----------



## rodabod

Hasbean Limoncillo (Funky). Very nice via Aeropress. Fruit flavour are a bit like stewed apple with sultanas. For me, it's quite a clean feeling coffee. Roast seems medium, and I'll be trying it in the espresso machine tomorrow.


----------



## beebah

Workshop Buf Cafe - Absolutely delicious raisin flavours in the V60. I love this and might well be going back for more. Mine was roasted 5th March but the one I had as an aeropress at the Clerkenwell branch was from feb and I didn't like it quite as much as when i'd got it home. Maybe because I'm used to the way I make it and that's now what i like.


----------



## Lynx

Opened my Hasbean Breakfast Bomb this morning, quite tasty with milk in my double flat white, they say its high in caffeine. Well 10mins after drinking, I really noticed the caffeine lol. I think i'll stick to using in purely in the mornings, don't want to be kept up alnight lol


----------



## rodabod

rodabod said:


> Hasbean Limoncillo (Funky). Very nice via Aeropress. Fruit flavour are a bit like stewed apple with sultanas. For me, it's quite a clean feeling coffee. Roast seems medium, and I'll be trying it in the espresso machine tomorrow.


This was tricky getting right for espresso. It poured in about 5-10 seconds with my typical grind setting. Had to tighten up my Mazzer Mini about 5 notches to get it to slow down.

Still wasn't perfect in that it lost the fruit flavour that I had from the Aeropress. It also missed a sort of butterscotch flavour which I've subsequently noticed too. Also slightly on the sour side, but still nice.

Will persevere as I think I was still under-extracting it slightly.

Today I also had Has Bean's Brazil Cachoeira via espresso. That was cracking. Really viscous with tonnes of crema. Flavour was sweet with toffee and nut. It was so well balanced that you could have told me it was a blend.


----------



## RisingPower

Monsooned malabar from rave coffee, in the cona for the first time.

Usual mm flavours but without the massive earthy rich flavours, interesting, far more subtle.


----------



## Earlepap

It's worth persevering with the Limoncillo Rodabod. I had it as a guest espresso in a cafe a couple weeks ago and it was great. My friend had it with milk and said it was the best coffee she'd ever had - I tried it and it was the first milk based drink that's wowed me in a long time. It tasted a lot like strawberry milkshake.


----------



## RoloD

Earlepap said:


> It's worth persevering with the Limoncillo Rodabod. I had it as a guest espresso in a cafe a couple weeks ago and it was great. My friend had it with milk and said it was the best coffee she'd ever had - I tried it and it was the first milk based drink that's wowed me in a long time. It tasted a lot like strawberry milkshake.


 Coffee that tastes like strawberry milkshake?

yum yum


----------



## Earlepap

Do you not like Has Bean coffee RoloD?


----------



## RoloD

no more no more

(post removed because life is too short)


----------



## rodabod

Did you try the Cachoeira? Or Blake? Not all the beans are light roasted.


----------



## RoloD

this is boring everbody

(post removed because life is too short)


----------



## Earlepap

I was being facetious, sorry. The last thing anyone wants is another light vs dark thread.

Back on topic. Today I've been drinking a Bolivian coffee from Workshop called Irupana. It has a nice blend of sweet cocoa and fruit flavours. Pretty mellow, easy drinking, balanced cup.


----------



## RoloD

Earlepap said:


> I was being facetious, sorry. The last thing anyone wants is another light vs dark thread.


Sorry, I should have guessed that.

Please ignore previous cranky and repetitive post.


----------



## shrink

rodabod said:


> Did you try the Cachoeira? Or Blake? Not all the beans are light roasted.


I love cachoeira... Have some Blake waiting to be opened.


----------



## SlowRoast

Square Mile Jirmiwachu. Om nom nom is all.


----------



## rodabod

RoloD, Do you want me to post you a sample of the Cachoeira? It's not sour, honest!


----------



## RoloD

rodabod said:


> RoloD, Do you want me to post you a sample of the Cachoeira? It's not sour, honest!


Was that addressed to me?

If so, yes please!


----------



## rodabod

Yeah, PM me your address as I've just got a bag.


----------



## shrink

RoloD said:


> Was that addressed to me?
> 
> If so, yes please!


Even Michael from funinacup liked the cachoeira, and he ain't a hasbean fan. Having tried a few I know why people go off them. I'm not a fan of many hasbeans. But cachoeira is easy to work with and even with bad technique, is at worst a slightly fruity tasting shot. At best that fruit acidity is replaced by caramel and sweetness. Aim to up dose a little and extract nearer the 30 second end of things.


----------



## RisingPower

RoloD said:


> (post removed because life is too short)


For bad coffee?


----------



## rodabod

shrink said:


> Aim to up dose a little and extract nearer the 30 second end of things.


Hah, that's more or less what I just said in my PM bout a sample; 18g and 30-35s pour. It doesn't seem to over-extract too easily.

Regarding Has Bean (yes, I know it has been discussed to death), but I feel slightly guilty for saying was disappointed with some of the lighter roasts. You need to be prepared to find the best brew method, as not all are great as espresso.

I still have more difficulty with some Square Mile roasts. Sometimes I find them pretty sour, despite being designed for espresso (last SM coffee I had a Prufrock was 10/10 though...)


----------



## shrink

rodabod said:


> Hah, that's more or less what I just said in my PM bout a sample; 18g and 30-35s pour. It doesn't seem to over-extract too easily.
> 
> Regarding Has Bean (yes, I know it has been discussed to death), but I feel slightly guilty for saying was disappointed with some of the lighter roasts. You need to be prepared to find the best brew method, as not all are great as espresso.
> 
> I still have more difficulty with some Square Mile roasts. Sometimes I find them pretty sour, despite being designed for espresso (last SM coffee I had a Prufrock was 10/10 though...)


Glad it's not just me that found cachoeira best at those kinds of settings. 18g and 30 seconds works well for me, and I tend to grind so I get a fairly small double in that time, I don't like too much blonding on this one.

I get on OK with has bean oporapa too, but I didn't like jailbreak, or the other brazil pedro redonda.

I did enjoy the valentines massacre though, it seemed to be a little darker roasted.

I have yet to try my bag of Blake... It'll get opened tomorrow probably


----------



## rodabod

Earlepap said:


> It's worth persevering with the Limoncillo


I got a decent pour earlier. It needs a really, really fine grind. Also, the beans are huge. The pour looks a bit thin and lacking crema, but I think this may be due to the fact that it's a relatively light roast. Anyway, the flavour was very good. There's still more fruit flavour via Aeropress though.


----------



## garydyke1

SM Sweet shop roasted 14th Feb is pulling consistent shots. Albeit best up-dosed to 20.5g-21g in a 20g VST and pulling 20g in 45 seconds or 28-30g in 25 seconds ..depending on mouth feel and acidity requirements


----------



## pendragoncs

Latest blend of Jailbreak. Normally my go to backup coffee as its always fairly easy to get something out that's acceptable to my pallet.

However this 2013 mk2 is just not doing it for me, I'm not sure if in the past Steve just tweaks the blend but comparing the make up to mk1 this is a complete change.

I'll persevere as I've got a couple of bags and will play with my settings, but I have a feeling that's there's something in there that I just don't like.

Might have to crack open a bag of red brick early.


----------



## ronsil

This morning a real Sunday treat. My Wife & I downed 5 cups of this an hour ago.

We had a post roast blend of 66.6% Union 'FAF with joao hamilton, natural, lot 61' added to 33.3% Union 'Monsoon Malabar'

Both of these were roasted Monday 4th.March & received Tuesday,excellent service. Blended on arrival & re-bagged.

Produced a really nice breakfast cup. The MM takes some of the sweetness away & gives great depth of flavour.

18 grams in - producing 29 grams out after 28 seconds including 3 secs pre-infusion. Pour starts a little slowly, I thought maybe I should coarsen the grind, but very soon develops beautifully to make for a great taste. This morning it was americanos but later today will make cappas & expect them to be outstanding.


----------



## gman147

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA BOURBON PULPED NATURAL from HasBean.

Milk chocolate, caramel, toffee, notes.

18.5g grounded in a 17g LaMarzocco Basket @ 28secs extraction time. Tend to find I get more caramel past 22 secs.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Londinium Mocha Matari

Pleasantly surprised by this. Not as darkly roasted as I expected. Having found Rave a bit one dimensional but preferring Hasbean/Squaremile in milk rather than as espresso I wasn't sure what to expect from Londinium. For me this is a really good balanced espresso as it lacks the high acidity of the light roasters but maintains a good range of flavours - lightly fruity with some marshmallow sweetness. Followed it up with a flat white which was solid. Looking forward to the rest of the bag and the Londinium Malawi to follow.


----------



## garydyke1

HB Bolivia San Jose Constancio Aruqipa in the chemex. The bag when opened created a waft of sweet chocolate but the grinds smelled quite off-putting, quite barnyardy! 30g with 500g water.

The final drips were on 3mins 15, a little too quick perhaps but the aroma was quite citrusy. A very thirst-quenching brew. Not overly acidic , definately lemony and clean , but with some sweetness which increased a great deal on cooling. I finished the whole lot!

I suspect will be half decent espresso, not the lightest roast by any stretch.


----------



## garydyke1

As an update.

Espresso, 18g > 25.5g in 30 seconds @ 92c. Yum yum yum.

I changed the grind slightly coarser before tasting as the shot was slow = plonker


----------



## shrink

well tried hasbean blake today.

18g ground fine, 30 second pour = bitter and nasty

18g less fine, 25 second pour = bitter and nasty

19g less fine, harder tamp, 28 second pour = bitter and nasty

LONG FLUSH, 30 second recovery, 18g, 25 seconds = bitter and nasty

The rest went in the bin.


----------



## RoloD

shrink said:


> well tried hasbean blake today...


 Yeah, Blake is just weird. I wonder sometimes what planet Steve is from if he thinks this coffee is 'old school'.


----------



## shrink

i dont know what school it is... im used to hasbeans at least being fruity and sharp. This one was just bitter, smokey and chalky tasting. It wasnt nice on texture or flavour. I quite simply didnt like it.

I think im just gonna stick to redchurch now. I get great consistent results from it.


----------



## beebah

Vagabond in north London use it as their house blend. The current blend is Ethiopian natural and I think Indonesian. Funky sweet and earthy deep, especially in a little milk. If you're in London o would highly recommend them.


----------



## radish

For most of the Blake versions I've used, I wouldn't go above 16g. Always found it to be a great base for milk drinks.


----------



## rodabod

shrink said:


> well tried hasbean blake today.


This doesn't sound right.

I've got some Blake here, and it's very nice. Which revision is it? Is it the blend with Ethiopian Wote like I have?

It should be rich, and have a noticeable blueberry fruit flavour from the Yirgacheffe.

I maybe would have sent it back in case there are roast consistency issues.


----------



## Pdalowsky

anyone tried this?

http://www.thebeanshop.com/shop/detail.asp?prodid=100014


----------



## gman147

Dr Strangelove from Extract Coffee Roasters.

........Although I find their shipping charges a little extortionate!!!!!!


----------



## Steve_S_T

poona said:


> Dr Strangelove from Extract Coffee Roasters.
> 
> ........Although I find their shipping charges a little extortionate!!!!!!


I suppose £3.50 is pricey for a single bag, but not so bad if you buy 3 or 4.

How does Dr S compare, taste wise, to other "flagship" blends like Red Brick, Jailbreak etc?

Steve.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Has beans 'back to the future' blend,15 days after roasting,best espresso I've had at home yet,bit lost in milk though (6oz cup)


----------



## gman147

Dr S. is quite nice actually extracted at 18.5g @ 23secs. It's used by Geoff at Saint Caffe in Birmingham. It kicks through whole milk quite nicely in a cappucino unlike Cachoeria by Hasbean which seems to get lost in milk (my other jar / option).

I also have 1kg Brazilian, Columbian blend by Dorset Coffee Co. but I think they're past their best. I normally donate them to friends/relatives at this stage as they normally only use Moka Pots or the like.

But yeah, £3.50 for shipping doesn't make sense for me as I only like to buy 250g at a time which allows me to sample more beans, keep them fresh at same time. I think the Hasbean Cachoeira would be better suited to espresso, machiatto or ristretto formulas.


----------



## Steve_S_T

Ordered a bag of Dr S, and tried the decaff too. I average a decaff or two per day so always look out for new ones. Always amuse me how many are billed as the "best we've ever tasted" and/ or "can't believe it's a decaff".

Steve.


----------



## garydyke1

shrink said:


> well tried hasbean blake today.
> 
> 18g ground fine, 30 second pour = bitter and nasty
> 
> 18g less fine, 25 second pour = bitter and nasty
> 
> 19g less fine, harder tamp, 28 second pour = bitter and nasty
> 
> LONG FLUSH, 30 second recovery, 18g, 25 seconds = bitter and nasty
> 
> The rest went in the bin.


Really? I would have contacted Steve in that event


----------



## garydyke1

The final 15.2g of HB Bolivia San Jose Constancio Aruqipa was disposed of via a V60-01. 3 minutes total time, incorporating a stir of the bloom and then a simple centre pour maintaining the tide line until almost target water input and then an outside - in pour and a 'perger tap'. Couldnt be bothered to change the grind setting from Chemex.

Result was a suprisingly bright cup , a tiny hint of roast/bitter as it cooled but such a delicious obvious sweet chocolate finish which I can still taste . This finish has been apparent in all methods of brewing and extraction in this coffee and i'm really suprised it doesnt feature on the tasting notes - I dont get anything like the high acidity and lemonadey style components. Admitedly not a typical Bolivia upfront , but certainly on the finish this is Bolivia choccyness all day long. Nothing controversial at all.

A brilliant coffee and solid alrounder!


----------



## RoloD

rodabod said:


> RoloD, Do you want me to post you a sample of the Cachoeira? It's not sour, honest!


Just made an espresso out of the 18g you sent me. Extraction a little slow because the grind was set a little too fine but...

I liked it! A lot! Agree, not at all sour. More milk chocolate than plain chocolate, but good body, smooth aftertaste.

I have found a HasBean coffee I like. Thank you for the chance to shatter my prejudice.


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> The final 15.2g of HB Bolivia San Jose Constancio Aruqipa was disposed of via a V60-01. 3 minutes total time, incorporating a stir of the bloom and then a simple centre pour maintaining the tide line until almost target water input and then an outside - in pour and a 'perger tap'. Couldnt be bothered to change the grind setting from Chemex.
> 
> Result was a suprisingly bright cup , a tiny hint of roast/bitter as it cooled but such a delicious obvious sweet chocolate finish which I can still taste . This finish has been apparent in all methods of brewing and extraction in this coffee and i'm really suprised it doesnt feature on the tasting notes - I dont get anything like the high acidity and lemonadey style components. Admitedly not a typical Bolivia upfront , but certainly on the finish this is Bolivia choccyness all day long. Nothing controversial at all.
> 
> A brilliant coffee and solid alrounder!


Did you try it in a French press? I definitely got the "lemonadey" maybe a little "limey" too (in a good way, not sharp) notes in that & the Sowden, +1 on the choc, sweet & dark.


----------



## bubbajvegas

grumpy mule organic espresso,drinking as a flat white,cuts through the milk beautifully,very enjoyable


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Did you try it in a French press? I definitely got the "lemonadey" maybe a little "limey" too (in a good way, not sharp) notes in that & the Sowden, +1 on the choc, sweet & dark.


Sadly not. The closest to Lemonady I got was when the espresso grind was way too coarse and gained my target yield in 22 seconds


----------



## Chris66

Monsoon malabar all the way


----------



## johnnied

garydyke1 said:


> The final 15.2g of HB Bolivia San Jose Constancio Aruqipa was disposed of via a V60-01. 3 minutes total time, incorporating a stir of the bloom and then a simple centre pour maintaining the tide line until almost target water input and then an outside - in pour and a 'perger tap'. Couldnt be bothered to change the grind setting from Chemex.
> 
> Result was a suprisingly bright cup , a tiny hint of roast/bitter as it cooled but such a delicious obvious sweet chocolate finish which I can still taste . This finish has been apparent in all methods of brewing and extraction in this coffee and i'm really suprised it doesnt feature on the tasting notes - I dont get anything like the high acidity and lemonadey style components. Admitedly not a typical Bolivia upfront , but certainly on the finish this is Bolivia choccyness all day long. Nothing controversial at all.
> 
> A brilliant coffee and solid alrounder!


thanks Gary- slightly dissapointed to hear that the tasting notes are a little off- I've just ordered a bag. I was hoping for something a little zingy! Have you tried it as espresso yet?

currently trying to get through lots of grumpy mules artisan blend, thats a little past its best but still very tasty!


----------



## MWJB

johnnied said:


> thanks Gary- slightly dissapointed to hear that the tasting notes are a little off- I've just ordered a bag. I was hoping for something a little zingy! Have you tried it as espresso yet?
> 
> currently trying to get through lots of grumpy mules artisan blend, thats a little past its best but still very tasty!


With the greatest respect to Gary, I don't think the tasting notes are necessarily "off" for the Aruqipa. I just think that the extraction has to be a good way along for it to come out. It's more like a sherbety, sweetness than a zingy acidity in my case...I've only been given one mojito in my life, but it kind of reminded me of that, citrussy, sweet, with a bit of a tang.

If you are used to being the under side of normal to bring out acidic & juicy notes, you just might not be getting into the zone to bring this character out. Hence, perhaps, why I found it more in steeped brews - less of a moving target extraction-wise, you just have to wait for it/stir it in, rather than trying to smack it on the head whilst balancing output & times? ;-) This character was also identified, unprompted, by a work colleague who confesses to be awful at tasting coffee - "I'm much better at tasting wine"...sadly the 10:30 office, claret tasting has yet to materialise! 

I don't recall getting it as a pourover or moka (didn't try it as espresso), both of which tend to be on the low side of normal when I make them.


----------



## garydyke1

Yep, just cos I didnt find it doesnt mean it isnt there...water ...equipment ..technique ....preference... so many variables


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Moving through my Londinium sub I'm on a Brazilian yellow bourbon. This not so much to my tastes. It's fine but only fine. Bit one-dimensional and you can taste the roast much more so than in the yemeni/indo blend I tried last. Big hopes for the bag of Malawi up next after recommendations on here.


----------



## johnnied

the past few days I've been breaking in a bag of Bolivia san jose constancio aruqipa wth the v60. I kind of get the tasting notes, I get more of a sherbert taste, the fine white stuff that you get in sherbert fountains, but not in your face, and dark chocolate, reminiscient of chocolate lime boiled sweets. From the cupping notes I was expecting more acidity. Pleasant, different, wouldnt be my first choice for the v60 though- will try it as espresso soon.


----------



## gman147

Much like my Finca Montana. Dark Chocolate with mandarin oranges, think Terrys Chocolate orange. Not so forgiving on the grind however. Not sure whether it's just me getting used to my new SJ or the beans are a bit pernickety.


----------



## johnnied

got myself a nice selection pack from artisan roast- almost finished the first bag which is ethiopia yirgacheffe aricha woreda. It's been coming out great at 25g for 420ml in around 2:20 to 2:30 mins. Vibrant acidity, clean, sweet, slight spice, fruity. Just totally yummy. Can't wait to try the others!!!


----------



## ronsil

Over the past morning, excluding breakfast, I have consumed one espresso & two cappas (pig?)made from, maybe amongst the best I've tasted, a SO 'Cuban Serrano Superior'.

Roasted on 26-March it has really matured today, 11 days after roasting. So very smooth rich dark chocolate with blackberry undertones.

18g in with 28g out at 92C for 31 seconds incl. 3 seconds pre-infusion.

I am interested to see how long it remains at this amazing peak of drinkability.


----------



## rodabod

Valvona & Crolla "High Roast". This is seriously dark and oily. Got it working well today by dropping the dose to 14g as the flavour is very intense. It's beyond caramel, and more of a treacle like taste.

A nice change to have something more like a classic espresso.


----------



## bignorry

Bailies fairtrade espresso yesterday, wasnt too impressed bit bland nothing like its description.Opened other bag this morning, Bailies Tiamo espresso much nicer coffee just the way I like with a nice rich body, really lingering aftertaste, lovely.


----------



## garydyke1

Just nailed Has Bean Sumatra Raja natural process, almost end of the bag - always the way!

17g into 28g in 28 seconds @ 91C. 2 x singles. Thick, rich, full bodied, earthy chocolate, longgggg spicy finish. Must say I enjoyed it, I didnt miss the acidity in this instance


----------



## garydyke1

Rwanda Birembo Washed.

Chemex.

25g. 415g water. 95C.

2 mins 40 seconds (40 of which was bloom)

Aroma of caramel , black tea, touch of lemon verbena.

The palate is drenched in sweet caramel and toffee, a touch of muted acidity. i think it wouid benefit from a slightly higher strike water temp, 97C possibly.

Ive switched to a Highland Spring / Waitrose essential blend and I think i prefer the resulting cup profile


----------



## rodabod

Has Bean Brazilian Fazenda Passeio Pulped Natural Rubi. I didn't get the grind right, and over-extracted quite a bit, but it was still a great, sweet espresso. This "wafer" flavour which Steve mentions is spot on. I always thought of it as being like a sort of nuttiness, but wafer it is!

This, just like the Brazilian Cachoeira, I find is a great single origin espresso.


----------



## rodabod

Last night I tried the Colombian El Meridiano Decaf as espresso / flat white. I got the pour bang on after a sink shot, but there's a certain taste (bitterness, but not coffee bitterness) which I dislike. It was less noticeable in the Aeropress. On the plus side, it's the best decaf I've tried, and the flavour is nice and balanced and has some sweetness too.


----------



## Wobin19

Just enjoying my second morning espresso with Londinium Brazilian yellow bourbon (Fazenda Rainha). Yum. Very balanced and not too darkly roasted. Lovely choclate / tobacco finish.


----------



## rodabod

Ethiopian Kebel Konga Washed. Made this for the first time as a flat white, following my preferred method for the Wote Yirgacheffe.

This is a bit like a refined version of the Wote. I suppose that's maybe down to the washed processing, but it has a different balance of the Yirgacheffe flavours; more floral aroma, and less stewed fruit and blueberry. It's still very fruity though.

I think it could be a good choice for someone who wants a fantastic Yirgacheffe, but doesn't want the OTT flavour and aroma of some of the naturals. Should be really good in a filter/Aeropress, etc.


----------



## rodabod

Just tried the Colombian El Meridiano Decaf mixed 50/50 with the Brazilian Cachoeira. Works really well.


----------



## Mal

Greatly enjoying Has Bean's Sumatra Raja Batak Honey Process from the aeropress. It has much of the earthiness and huge body of a typical Sumatran but there's also this whole apple thing going on which brings an extra sweetness. Steve says it's 'strange' but it's not really that strange, different to anything I've tasted before certainly but not out-there like some naturals.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Really enjoying Yirgacheffe Dumerso from SmokeyBarn as a flat white. The flavours change as it cools in a more pronounced way than most coffees. Think I prefer it cooler.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

DIY blend today of El Salvador Finca El Carmen and Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Dumerso. FRUIT!


----------



## Southpaw

Wobin19 said:


> Just enjoying my second morning espresso with Londinium Brazilian yellow bourbon (Fazenda Rainha). Yum. Very balanced and not too darkly roasted. Lovely choclate / tobacco finish.


I'll have to see what flavours I'm getting but I really liked the first espresso I had of this.


----------



## garydyke1

First Chemex of the week . Kindly provided by MrChris... Has Bean El Salvador San Raphael Pacas. Fudge , toffee, peach & chocolate.

The espresso with it yesterday @ 95C was rich, chocolate, toffee and bracing mango - as per the tasting notes


----------



## Earlepap

garydyke1 said:


> rich, chocolate, toffee and taught mango - as per the tasting notes












I've got a Costa Rican natural from Nude espresso in my cup this morning. It's perfect for this weather: bright and fruity, I'm getting raspberry and erudite melon.


----------



## MWJB

Brazil Santos from Mochachinos (http://www.morethancoffee.co.uk) brought into work by a colleague...35 min steep in the Sowden @55.5g/l, syrupy sweetness, a slightly hempy undertone ("tastes a little like something illicit" was a comment), now as it's cooled & I'm at the bottom of the pot there's hints of a more boozy, rum like character.

Edit: ...and chocolate ice cream-like notes in the finish.

No roast date, so I have no idea how good the beans are...oh, hang on, yes I do - they're delicious, so I know afterall..."recently enough"! ;-)


----------



## rodabod

Wasn't in my cup this morning, but I'm almost at the end of the bag, so thought that now was a better time to review:

Has Bean Kebel Konga Yirgacheffe (Washed): This is not as intense as the Wote, but comes across maybe more refined as the fruit flavour is less "in your face". It's still got that rich fruity Yirgacheffe flavour, but the balance id further towards blackcurrant, and less off the blueberry and stewed fruit sort of taste. It was good in Aeropress (though I preferred the Wote there), but via espresso and made up as a flat white, it was just perfect for me.


----------



## ronsil

This morning's Aeropress musings&#8230;

Currently away from Home & my La Spaz I have been experimenting with the Aeropress again.

So today I came off my standard recipe in search of a result more 'espresso like'.

I'm using my own blend of a third Monsooned Malabar & two thirds Papua New Guinea Sigri. The SOs I purchased from Rave on way here.

I really like the results using 25 grams of beans pretty finely ground (just short of espresso) into the inverted Aeropress, adding 105 grams of water at 91C & stirring for a measured 10 seconds. I now use a fine stainless steel filter. Then onto the warmed cup & immediately press out all the way.

Nearest I've had to a good espresso without a machine.

Finding a bit of a coffee desert here on the Gower. Plenty Segafredo & the usual big chains but not much fresh coffee except maybe 'Verdi's' in Mumbles.


----------



## beebah

If you are in/near Mumbles then I would suggest the kitchen table opposite the crazy golf course on the front. They serve James gourmet formula 6 blend.

I'd also recommend trying some Tomos Watkins beer made just up the road in swansea.


----------



## paulhe

HI,

I am drinking Volcano Coffee Works spring blend. Bright and sharpish. http://www.volcanocoffeeworks.com


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I hope you're paying to advertise here


----------



## mike 100

Earlepap said:


> I've got a Costa Rican natural from Nude espresso in my cup this morning. It's perfect for this weather: bright and fruity, I'm getting raspberry and erudite melon.


erudite melon!!


----------



## garydyke1

HB Finca Argentina washed aeropress.

12.5g

97c water - as much as the Aero holds

Chemex setting on Maestro+

water added, quick swirl on the fill.... no bloom. 10 min steep, break crust, invert and slowly press, finished on 11mins.

Under extracted! A bit woody, orange acidity...not enough chocolate to balance.

My last 22.3g will be used in Chemex tomorrow. I have to say i much prefered this coffee as brewed


----------



## paulhe

hi all,

Fazenda Sertao is also brewing this morning. My family bring it back from brazil so its not extra fresh but still pretty good.


----------



## coffeechap

paulhe said:


> HI,
> 
> I am drinking Volcano Coffee Works spring blend. Bright and sharpish. http://www.volcanocoffeeworks.com


Must be a volcano employeeeeeeeee


----------



## rodabod

Has Bean El Salvador Finca Argentina Fincona 2 Tablon Bourbon Natural... Does the name really have to be that long? 

This was similar to the other El Salvador beans which I've had recently, except it definitely has a fruit thing going on which is also slightly fragrant. Has Bean say it's cherry. I'm going to have a few more before I decide. Either way, very nice. That was as a flat white. Need to try Aeropress.

In other news, they apparently have another new Kenyan, and this onus meant to have the classic black currant flavour. Just hoping its as good as what Monmouth managed last year (and hopefully Monmouth themselves will get some great Kenyans this year too). To me, there seems to be a divide between those which are super-fruity, and those which are nice, but nothing startling. The same applies to Yirgacheffe.


----------



## jimbow

HasBean Sweepstake. It is really rather good. The blend has definitely improved with resting - today is the 9th day out of roast and has been the best so far. Nice, balanced acidity and sweetness but I am not yet getting as much boozy fruit as I was expecting.


----------



## spune

I've really been enjoying some sample Small Batch Yirgacheffe I was lucky enough to pick up at LCF. The lighter roast is something I'm getting used to and really liking the fruitiness!


----------



## garydyke1

Smokeybarn Dumerso. Still one of my faves this year.

Espresso 24.5g from 18g in 28 seconds. Dark choc, prunes, dried blueberry.

Run faster and longer, say 30-35g from 18g in 25-26secs . Strawberry, blueberry, turkish delight, bright acidity,

Crazy brilliant stuff


----------



## Nimble Motionists

garydyke1 said:


> Smokeybarn Dumerso. Still one of my faves this year.
> 
> Espresso 24.5g from 18g in 28 seconds. Dark choc, prunes, dried blueberry.
> 
> Run faster and longer, say 30-35g from 18g in 25-26secs . Strawberry, blueberry, turkish delight, bright acidity,
> 
> Crazy brilliant stuff


Completely agree - my favourite coffee this year!


----------



## gman147

Brazilian Fazenda Rodomunho from Extract Coffee Roasters. A really nice medium roast with a long lingering aftertaste. I like to cut it short at 18g to 28g @ 25secs


----------



## gmason

Ethiopian Djimma from the Coffee Bean Shop. This came as part of their 'Promo Bundle' and has a wonderfully distinctive taste. Had it yesterday in a press - very flavourful and this morning brewed it in a Technivorm - deep, sultry and surprisingly smooth - almost Chemex-like. Two methods and two completely different tastes. Will order this again.


----------



## rodabod

To start off with, I've got another bag of HB Wote Yirgacheffe. This definitely ranks as one of the best coffee beans I've ever had. It's certainly the best Yirgacheffe I've ever had.

I have a bag of La Fany and a bag of El Salvador Finca Argentina Natural for the Aeropress at work today.


----------



## Glenn

Colombian Cordillera Central from The Barn Berlin. A washed coffee, roasted 14 days ago and singing in the cup today. Have tried this on a few machines and am yet to pull a bad shot.

93c, 15.9g in, 26g out, 26 seconds

Comes alive with a splash of milk


----------



## gman147

~You get these from Germany Glenn?


----------



## Glenn

Picked them up from Berlin on Sunday afternoon. Enjoyed a couple of coffees there, also visited No Fire No Glory and Godshot.


----------



## gman147

I absolutely LOVE Berlin. Amazing city and has a real cool vibe to it. Was there for my first time last July and it was during the Euro's so they had the football on the big screen all the way down the 'Fan Mile' in the Tiergarten. Stayed in the beautiful Charlottenburg.


----------



## garydyke1

Bright and sweet espresso - HB La Perla Yellow Honey . Failed to get the best out of it brewed

Latte - HB La Perla. Balanced with milk but not exactly cutting through v much.

Tried dialling 'Dont Panic'. First shot exploded 33g from 18g in 12 seconds , looked terrible but actually wasnt horric.

Second shot 28g in 27 seconds , really really bright. Cherry cola hints on the aftertaste.

Tempted to go ristretto or lungo on this one


----------



## garydyke1

poona said:


> I absolutely LOVE Berlin. Amazing city and has a real cool vibe to it. Was there for my first time last July and it was during the Euro's so they had the football on the big screen all the way down the 'Fan Mile' in the Tiergarten. Stayed in the beautiful Charlottenburg.


We are thinking of doing Berlin soon, will have to get some tips


----------



## gman147

Yeah do it Gary, you will love it. The vibe is fantastic and you will never be bored as there's always something going on.


----------



## MWJB

Squaremile Columbia La Buitrera Huila, 56g/l in the Sowden, 35 min steep, stirred a little at the end to hit the sweetspot - ripe, sweet, syrupy, tropical fruit, chocolatey finish (like choc milkshake?). Delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

Playing around with HB 'Dont Panic'. Not satisfied with the previous shots so decided to push the parameters

All shots 18g, machine @ 95c.

1. espresso - 25 seconds . 29g output. Thin mouthfeel, ample tan crema. bright and sweet, tasting a little 'fake', too tart.

2. lungo - 28 seconds. 35g output. Watery mouthfeel, even more crema. Less intense sweetness , more balanced, touch of cherry cola and caramel.

3. ristretto - 36 seconds.Last 4 seconds line pressure only. 22g output. Lovely syrup mouthfeel. tamed acidity ,rounded, interesting deeper sweetness. cherry cherry cherry but some toffee and milk chocolate. The best of the bunch by far

The grind setting changes to accomodate the above were about 4mm each on the royal , progressively finer

Oh and yes, I could feel some caffeine!


----------



## glevum

Rob's signature blend from Rave Coffee. Roasted on Thursday so let to rest till this morning. Very nice aftertaste of toffee & chocolate , with a slight fruity raisin note. Not strong enough for me so will try the Italian blend next before trying Robs single origins. Thought i was going to be disappointed with the signature as the shot Rob gave me was nice but very sour. Will be making a trip there now every fortnight.

Just ordered Rwanda birembo from HB ,

HB Android app is great, just makes ordering so easy


----------



## dogday38

I've just inherited a hardly used gaggia espresso, a late 90's machine i believe. This, after about a year in the pour over wilderness. pleasant place to be, but a bit limiting. The machine is eccentric, crunky and fiddly but i'm managing to get something going. I think i could apply that statement to about 90% of the objects most used in my life if i think about it. started out with some hands on lusty glaze and a week after roast its getting better and better. very sweet. lighter roast but that seems to be my preference at the moment.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Opened my kilo of Lusty Glaze from Hands-on-Coffee this morning, incredibly forgiving. Dialing-in shot ran pretty slow but turned it into a very tasty flat white and by the third shot I'm getting a really good pour (that's either luck or the coffee - definitely not the "barista"). The description on their site is 'Full-bodied, Smooth and Chocolate... roasted medium plus' and it ticks all those boxes - sits somewhere between Hasbean/Squaremile and Londinium. I'd be interested to try it as medium rather than medium plus.


----------



## garydyke1

Aeropress of HB Tarrazu washed. Murdered it

16g

250g water

fine drip grind

bloomed 45g for 35 seconds @ 94c

stirred vigorously 5 times

added remaining water.

Lid on, pulled down to remove air, flipped

Started press at 2 mins 30, only weight of my hand

finished on 3 mins 5 seconds

Under extacted but a very thick gloopy body. Should have used Tibor Varady's 12g / 200g and course drip grind....just didnt want to throw 4g of a £12.50 a bag coffee!


----------



## shrink

absolutely nothing!!! and I need my flat white hit!!

sadly I don't even live anywhere near an acceptable coffee outlet









Roll on the new grinder!


----------



## rodabod

Has Bean Brasil Espresso Perfetio. This is really, really nice. I recommend it. It's actually a medium to dark roast, and it's super in milk. Really rich.


----------



## jakeapeters

I'm desperately trying to let my bag of El Salvador Santa Petrona rest, so I can taste it at its best. So this morning I've finished off two ends of bags, making an 80:20 blend of a Costa Rican from YourGrind (they don't name the farm) and Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Gedeb Natural from HasBean.

Super tasty, but the aroma reminds me of how much I'd rather it was just the Yirgacheffe!


----------



## jeebsy

Just about finished my Cult of Done which has been lovely the past week. Picked up some Nude espresso blend this afternoon which I'll be starting on tomorrow.


----------



## garydyke1

Finca Lemsip. 1 sachet into a mug, off the boil water, 4 minute steep & a stir.

Notes of chemically fake lemons, bitter paracetamol, runny nose, and, a long headache finish.

0/10


----------



## Spazbarista

I thought you liked third wave stuff?


----------



## garydyke1

Now I have have man-flu AND split sides


----------



## jeebsy

rodabod said:


> Has Bean Brasil Espresso Perfetio. This is really, really nice. I recommend it. It's actually a medium to dark roast, and it's super in milk. Really rich.


Had this open so thought I'd try it before moving to the Nude espresso mix. Was getting 28ml in about 26 seconds with cult of done but it took about a minute to get my shot with the espresso perfetio. Is this a normal variation?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodabod

Exactly the same here; it needs a courser grind, partly due to the relatively dark roast (for Has Bean anyway). It's pretty easy to pour. I bet it didn't taste awful even with a minute's extraction.

Today was Allpress' Redchurch blend. I tasted this in their shop on Redchurch Street, so bought a bag. Very tasty. A balanced all-rounder, but I don't want to make it sound boring; this is what great espresso blends are all about. A little fruity, a little chocolatey, and slightly nutty, with low acidity. Easy to pour, with tonnes of rich crema. I reckon I get a shot out of my Gaggia Classic / Mazzer which is about on par with what I got in the shop.


----------



## jeebsy

It was still drinkable actually. Even though I was aware that there was a variation between beans I didn't think it would be that big. Now i'm getting to grips with my grinder a bit it's only taken me a few shots to get in the ballpark; took me almost half a bag of cult of done the first time!


----------



## rodabod

I've marked my Mazzer with a reference point on the adjuster, and each of my bags of coffee is marked with the adjuster position relative to the reference point, eg. "+1" or "-1".


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Today I'm drinking Square Mile's La Serrania Huila (fully washed, caturra & columbia) brewed with a kalita uno.

Not particularly precise today (or really ever) as my scales is broken. I have been eyeballing the beans and eyeball the dosage - I still seem to get a super tasty cup - really fruity which I love (I possibly overdose as I do like a bit of substance to my brew).

What's in your cup today?


----------



## Callum_T

I will be continuing some experimentation with the espresso blend that's going in the shop - and every now and again worrying about how my workflow is going to handle a commercial environment.

Enjoying it though as its the first time I've had any beans from grumpy mule so it's all good.

You've definitely reminded me how much I'm missing a good pour over though









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rmcgandara

I had a couple of Cuban Serrano (courtesy of DSOL) espresso in the morning!

And I just finished an Rwandan Vunga COE#13 (fully washed red bourbon, Square Mile) brewed on my aeropress.









R


----------



## Spukey

I am enjoying a bag of Londinium's Rwanda Koakaka at the moment, had four 18g doesed espressos already! Very nice.

I will deffo buy some of that from Rave at the grind off, i have purposely not bought any beans even though i am down to my last two bags.


----------



## Mr. Bean

Just had a couple shots of Grump Mule's 'Tanzania Footprint Blackburn Estate' it's literally one of the nicest espressos I've had in a while. I don't actually like fruity coffee that much, I'm usually a chocolatey/toffee type person. But this tastes like it's been infused with blackcurrant, lovely and naturally sweet. Absolutely no bitterness at all, just a very smooth, wine like sip.

http://www.grumpymule.co.uk/shop/coffees/all-coffees/tanzania-footprint-blackburn-estate

I actually got it after reading it had received a number 1 spot on the Independents top 10 coffees. (However much weight that holds, I'm not sure) but I can definitely see why, you need this coffee now!


----------



## coffeechap

I am currently working my way through a kilo of Londinium brassilian yellow bourbon, but that will probably be gone in a few days, the problem woth having lovely equipment is everyone wants to come round for coffee.......


----------



## jeebsy

Up at my mum's in Glasgow for the weekend so had a french press with Illy that was opened in March before training this morning, then went to Riverhill Cafe in the city centre after. Had an espresso with Fazenda Pantano Yellow Bourbon (roasted by Dear Green) which was so nice. Sure I've had a Yellow Bourbon from HB before which I lived so think this might be my favourite varietal so far.

Got another to take away then promptly spilled it all over myself on my way out the shop. Smooth operator.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Got two beans on the go at the moment from a trip to London. Cult of Done from Workshop and Gichathaini from Squaremile. Current Cult of Done isn't really a blend - both of these are SO Kenyans. The Gichathaini is very easy to work - great extractions and a really balanced espresso. Having real trouble with Cult of Done though with getting a decent pour and then in the cup the mandarin acidity is really overpowering - still tasty but a bit one dimensional for espresso. Wonder if it might have a bit more balance if I could get a better extraction from it. Anyone used the current Cult of Done?


----------



## ronsil

All this week since finishing the Rave Cuban, we have been drinking a post roast blend of Monsooned Malabar & PNG Sigri which I roasted on the 10/06/2013. After about 5 days it came into its own but this morning I lowered the machine temp to 92C & it produced a really lovely espresso & cappa. The lower temp really sweetened the shot.

Here's the specs:

MM roasted to 32 seconds into second crack. Dark & shiny but remaining dry.

Papua New Guinea Sigri roasted 8 seconds after discernable second crack.

Rested 6 days

18 grams in - 25 grams out (thick & gloupy) for 30 seconds.

Delicious for breakfast as an Americano with warm, not steamed, semi-skimmed milk.

We had that today with some Wholemeal Walnut Bread I made 3 days ago & thick sliced toasted this morning.

Thinking of repeating the dose instead of lunch today!!!.


----------



## Glenn

Nimble Motionists said:


> Anyone used the current Cult of Done?


Yes, go fine, longer extraction and about 94c if you have the ability to change temp

i followed the recipe on the Workshop Coffee website and got the best out of the coffee at these parameters


----------



## bignorry

I'm working through Raves' Italian Job just now, got a couple of 2lb bags on wednesday .one Italian and the other Jampit so by thurs /fri the Italian will be gone and Jampit started .really impressed with the Italian Job,but I do LOVE the Jampit, cant wait.One good thing about using a kilo per week is that the new beans are ready just as the previous are finishing.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Glenn said:


> Yes, go fine, longer extraction and about 94c if you have the ability to change temp
> 
> i followed the recipe on the Workshop Coffee website and got the best out of the coffee at these parameters


Thanks, tightened the grind, upped the temperature and tamped a little harder and got a much much better pour.


----------



## Wobin19

Papua New Guinea Sigri from Rave, roasted 15 May. Old I hear you say? I have been on the Cuban from Rave from Coffee chap so put a bag I had left to one side while I got through that. Not in the Freezer, just in a cool dark place in the bag.

Now these have rested for a month I was expecting something that had really passed its best. But actually to me they have improved massively. I am getting a wonderful rich and complex sweet espresso with a really nice long finish. I am not experienced in explaining flavours, there are no dominant tastes, just a lovely cup. Yum!


----------



## bubbajvegas

Some union bright note espresso that has been frozen about 3 months,my emergency bag 

Tastes great,chocolatey treacle with a touch of citrusy acidity,very nicely balanced,16.8g in,28g out in 30secs


----------



## garydyke1

Pulled out the V60-01 today. Yellow honey processed Vila Sarchi varietal.

10g dose

165-170g water

95c strike water

Bloomed 30 seconds then pulse poured , avoiding any over spill of the tide line.

First cup took nearly 5 mins! clearly too fine a grind. Full bodied , thick mouth feel, lacking clarity & a sweetness which faded to bovril type hints as it cooled.

Four clicks coarser on the Maestro+ took 4 mins 15. Much more aromatic, cleaner mouthfeel. Bags of orange-zest acidity , quite tangy, and milk choc sweetness. More toffee/caramel as it cooled. Much brighter cup than the aeropress yesterday.


----------



## Finn Felton

I have just started drinking Kopi Luwak from today. I had heard a lot about it so I thought I should better give it a try. It is indeed a very unique coffee.










Coming to your question, this morning was very rainy and so I thought to drink green coffee. I'm pretty health conscious. I stay away from sugary drinks.


----------



## Glenn

Finn, stop banging on about Kopi Luwak please... This thread is not for advertising


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Pulled out the V60-01 today. Yellow honey processed Vila Sarchi varietal.
> 
> 10g dose
> 
> 165-170g water
> 
> 95c strike water
> 
> Bloomed 30 seconds then pulse poured , avoiding any over spill of the tide line.
> 
> First cup took nearly 5 mins! clearly too fine a grind. Full bodied , thick mouth feel, lacking clarity & a sweetness which faded to bovril type hints as it cooled.
> 
> Four clicks coarser on the Maestro+ took 4 mins 15. Much more aromatic, cleaner mouthfeel. Bags of orange-zest acidity , quite tangy, and milk choc sweetness. More toffee/caramel as it cooled. Much brighter cup than the aeropress yesterday.


Tried this recipe with my V60 earlier. Only got it on Friday and the other couple of cups I made suffered the same sort of problems as my Aeropress, but this was much better. Used the Square Mile Gichathaini. Took about 3.30 to pour through.


----------



## forzajuve

I am finding with all brew methods that a finer grind and longer total brew time is greatly improving things. Always goes to show that you should never aim to hit a certain time, but be led by taste instead.


----------



## garydyke1

Has Bean Guatemala El Bosque Red Bourbon, absolutely stunning espresso, not overly complex but sweet , balanced & yummy.

20g dose , 30 seconds, 29-31g output = hard to beat


----------



## drgekko

Filter coffee at work - Lavazza Oro pre-ground. Tasty and gives a good kick. Looking forward to trying other pre-grounds such as Lavazza & Illy Espresso dark roasts.


----------



## nekromantik

Tried Extract Original today.

Beans were unopened for 7 days so had some rest.

Done a 28 second 2 oz shot and it was quite bitter!


----------



## garydyke1

nekromantik said:


> Tried Extract Original today.
> 
> Beans were unopened for 7 days so had some rest.
> 
> Done a 28 second 2 oz shot and it was quite bitter!


Definately pull the shot a little shorter. At Tutbury 16g into 28g in 25 secs was chocolate and caramel and zero bitterness


----------



## nekromantik

garydyke1 said:


> Definately pull the shot a little shorter. At Tutbury 16g into 28g in 25 secs was chocolate and caramel and zero bitterness


Thanks will try to get shot at 25 sec tomorrow morning. Will tamp a little less harder but wont change grind setting.


----------



## garydyke1

nekromantik said:


> Thanks will try to get shot at 25 sec tomorrow morning. Will tamp a little less harder but wont change grind setting.


Its always best in my experience to fix tamping as a set variable. At least you can measure a grind setting change


----------



## nekromantik

garydyke1 said:


> Its always best in my experience to fix tamping as a set variable. At least you can measure a grind setting change


True,

I find it hard to have a constant tamp weight ha ha

Its usually +2/-2


----------



## garydyke1

I use the edges of thumb and finger(s) in relation to basket, I wouldnt say the PSI is exactly the same each time!

EDIT - Although I did come 2nd in a recent guess-30lbs tamping competition ; )


----------



## nekromantik

garydyke1 said:


> I use the edges of thumb and finger(s) in relation to basket, I wouldnt say the PSI is exactly the same each time!


will try that!


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex this morn. HB Nic Finca Moma Mina.

25g / 450g / 93c / 3.30 inc bloom. 10 mins cooling.

Its taken on a savory spicy edge today. The first hit is like floral cascara tea, mid palate black tea & black pepper corns... and the finish is then milk chocolate and caramac bar....then vanishes clean.

Incidently the latte I produced with it last night was excellent. Like taking 1/2 a mug of builders tea; 1/2 mug of hot choc and blending them up.


----------



## garydyke1

Rave Kenya kagumoini AA

This is a very dense light-roasted coffee, previous attempt with Chemex was a shocker - it didnt bloom and took 1min 40 with my usual grind!

3 notches finer, yay a semi-bloom!

chemex. 25g/450g/3min30

Lemon, white wine, pear-drops on the finish / exhale through nose with mouth closed.

This would be nice over ice today! Too hot for brewed coffee today


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Not this morning, but earlier this evening I had a v. tasty iced coffee. Pulled a double-ish shot (HB caturra from limoncilo farm in Nicaragua) on the mypressi into a cocktail shaker, added milk and maple syrup, and shook vigorously. Yummy it was.

(Okay seriously, if anyone knows why my pics insert upside down, tell my why.)


----------



## rodabod

Are you posting from Australia?


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Ethiopian mekuria from Roundhill roastery. This came as part of July's Blank Box delivery. Brewed this morning using a kalita uno. I used my new vario to grind. I know folk say that you can't really change between espresso and coarser grind on it, but it seemed to give an acceptable cup (to me anyway).

I thought I had gone too coarse and couldn't be bothered to grind more, but it was light and clean with some citrus (not too sharp at all) and a little sweetness. That's about as much as I can tell I'm afraid until I learn more about tasting. Most importantly I tasted it and thought 'yep that'll do' - unlike the first espresso yesterday which I tasted and immediately chucked (different beans - my brewing not the beans fault).


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

CoffeeDiva said:


> I know folk say that you can't really change between espresso and coarser grind on it, but it seemed to give an acceptable cup (to me anyway).


It's going back to espresso that's difficult, but of course you can switch between the two, unless you've converted to steel burrs or calibrated it too tight.


----------



## rodabod

Monmouth's Costa Rica Finca Las Lajas (natural).

I really recommend this. It's a medium roast, and brews perfectly for espresso. Quite viscous and with lots of crema. Anyway, this has got a serious amount of fruit flavour (funky), on a par with some Yirgacheffe naturals. The difference is in the body though. It has a rich, dark chocolate base, and on top of this you get fresh peach and maybe a little strawberry.

Just tried it in the Aeropress too, and still works very well. The roast is bang-on.

http://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk/coffee/central-america/costa-rica/finca-las-lajas


----------



## rodabod

rodabod said:


> Monmouth's Costa Rica Finca Las Lajas (natural).


I just want to bump this, as this really is an exceptionally good coffee in my opinion. If you're in one of their stores, then grab some.


----------



## coffeemark

i usually drink plain coffee, but sometimes, i love espresso and latte


----------



## garydyke1

Sumatra Wahana Lingtong Natural Rasuna

This essentially was a freebee so have attacked it with reckless abandon. The roast profile isnt great for espresso but lovely for brewed. (I actually think the profile doesnt match the website hey ho)

My dialling in shot was 34g from 20g in 23 seconds and was as per the tasting notes, boozy, sherry trifle, a little bit of earth, not a classic sumatra , too clean! The cup was a little bright however and mouth feel on the thin side.

Sadly everything after this hasnt been great. 5 shots pulled with increasing time and reducing output, only bitterness and mouthfeel have increased, the brightness not vanishing.

I think the best solution is brewed , or creating a rapid lungo, which is more of an intense shot of brewed coffee. Fantastic for a sweet milk drink.


----------



## lukeap69

Ethiopian Jimma

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeebsy

Got some beans from Nude yesterday, the East blend, to tide me over while I decide what to order from Has Bean this weekend. Followed their recipe of 19g into 24g in 24-30 secs. Hit the upper end of that and made it into a flat white. Foamed the milk really carefully, non-existant latte art but my lord, it tastes so good.


----------



## Locus Solus

Opened a bag of the Italian Job from Rave this morning (10 days from roasting) - great looking shot, fabulous crema and the taste didn't disappoint.


----------



## Spukey

With Rave beans i always get tiger strips with everyshot, love Rave does Spukey!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

James Gourmet Coffee's formula 6 blend - this came as part of this month's Blank Box subscription box yesterday. Smelt heavenly and a bit nutty in the bag. I just did 17.5g to get 20.5g out in 35secs - gloopy (the way I like it), high in the bitters (need to go less fine methinks), but still tasty - real caramelised scent at the end of the cup.

And that's about a much as my unsophisticated palate can tell at this point.


----------



## nekromantik

CoffeeDiva said:


> James Gourmet Coffee's formula 6 blend - this came as part of this month's Blank Box subscription box yesterday. Smelt heavenly and a bit nutty in the bag. I just did 17.5g to get 20.5g out in 35secs - gloopy (the way I like it), high in the bitters (need to go less fine methinks), but still tasty - real caramelised scent at the end of the cup.
> 
> And that's about a much as my unsophisticated palate can tell at this point.


I use that as my usual beans and love them.

I usually do 17 - 18g and out to 2 oz in 20 - 30 secs. Today I tamped a bit too less so took 40 secs!!

Dont have time to measure exactly in mornings!


----------



## IanP

Visited Bakewell with a friend last week. Has Bean Blend 46 is the house blend at Divine Deli there. Tasted an espresso there before buying a kilo of the beans, roasted 25 July. Espresso was smooth, fruity and had a tangy, lingering finish. Beans all El Salvador, half San Rafael washed Pacas, half Finca Argentina Fincona 2 tablon washed Bourbon. Opened the pack today and made a few cappuccinos. A great and well balanced flavour with full mouth feel and a fresh fruity taste ending with bright lemon. Anyone know if this has bean (!) one of their regular blends as well? If you're in that area well worth a visit to the cafe and buy the beans too


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 3377


Union Rogue.


----------



## garydyke1

IanP said:


> Visited Bakewell with a friend last week. Has Bean Blend 46 is the house blend at Divine Deli there. Tasted an espresso there before buying a kilo of the beans, roasted 25 July. Espresso was smooth, fruity and had a tangy, lingering finish. Beans all El Salvador, half San Rafael washed Pacas, half Finca Argentina Fincona 2 tablon washed Bourbon. Opened the pack today and made a few cappuccinos. A great and well balanced flavour with full mouth feel and a fresh fruity taste ending with bright lemon. Anyone know if this has bean (!) one of their regular blends as well? If you're in that area well worth a visit to the cafe and buy the beans too


Sounds like a customer blend for the shop. HB have done this for a few of their wholesale customers.

You could always buy 2 bags of each and blend yourself, although end result might differ if 'Blend 46' is pre-roast blended


----------



## Mrboots2u

Getting to grips with the new lever. Opened a bag of Rave fudge and berry. Lovely subtle berry aroma , and errr it taste of fudge. Apologies not good with over literate descriptions . Had in a flat white white with full fat organic milk. Smooth , absolute fudged goodness with a subtle taste of summer. Had a couple of these fudge described roasts before and been disappointed . Only 8 days rested currently so would expect the fruit perhaps to come the fore more and it ages . Ill let you know .


----------



## spune

Ethiopian Kummay Highland Limu.

Lovely sweetness in an Americano with milk, smooth, rich with just enough of a clean finish through the sip.

Very impressed!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Piccolo - rave's fudge and berry . Does what it says .


----------



## grabulasa

Square Mile Kilimanjaro Natural/ Grabbed a bag on Sat while I was at Oxford visiting family at Quarter Horse Coffee (probably your best bet for coffee in Oxford). Took a 13 hr plane ride back to Malaysia and brewed this over the V60 the next morning.

Bloody expensive beans but the smell of berries and cream makes it all worthwhile. First time trying Aida Batlle's coffee. Wonder how washed and pulped wash taste differs.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Just finished a bag of the espresso blend from Pact coffee. Great intro offer of £1 for first bag - cancelled straight after. Having tried the coffee I'd consider buying again. Decent Medium to dark roast espresso blend, nothing world-shaking but very easy coffee to work with, hard to get a bad shot.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Habesha espresso from James' Gourmet Coffee.

This is the first darker roast coffee that I have tried at home and liked on the izzo. It is described as fruity and it is - it has the taste of the yrigacheffe natural coming through, but not as distinctively as the Nicaraguan limoncilio naturals for example. The shot had the fruity acidity and dark bitters, but not too many and I actually like it in milk, which I was surprised at.


----------



## garydyke1

God shot alert.

Machine only switched on for 20 mins, PID set to 92, portafilter barely hot.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/guatemala-finca-cuidad-vieja-los-jocotales-yellow-honey-bourbon

Us lucky IMM subscribers got this last week : )

20g dose

30 second extraction

27g total output split between 2 stone-cold ACF espresso cups.

Thoroughly stirred and qwaffed in two sips

Very little in the way of crema, dark-sand in colour......*eck me, beautifully sweet, silky buttery mouthfeel, bracing refreshing yellow fruit acidity, peachy, apricot, mango. Absolutely nothing by way of chocolates or caramels. This is a cup of fruit which absolutely decimates anything I tried the coffee as brewed.

Typical that the best shot is towards the very end of the bag. Its now fully rested and dialled in.


----------



## MarkyP

Had a couple of shots of the Hasbean Pirate Blend.

Absolutely gorgeous - it was only roasted on the 30th but I've ran out so had to brave it... I'm glad I did!

Really complex stuff going on, far too complex for my palette yet, but very thick mouthfeel.


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> God shot alert.
> 
> Machine only switched on for 20 mins, PID set to 92, portafilter barely hot.
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/guatemala-finca-cuidad-vieja-los-jocotales-yellow-honey-bourbon
> 
> Us lucky IMM subscribers got this last week : )
> 
> 20g dose
> 
> 30 second extraction
> 
> 27g total output split between 2 stone-cold ACF espresso cups.
> 
> Thoroughly stirred and qwaffed in two sips
> 
> Very little in the way of crema, dark-sand in colour......*eck me, beautifully sweet, silky buttery mouthfeel, bracing refreshing yellow fruit acidity, peachy, apricot, mango. Absolutely nothing by way of chocolates or caramels. This is a cup of fruit which absolutely decimates anything I tried the coffee as brewed.
> 
> Typical that the best shot is towards the very end of the bag. Its now fully rested and dialled in.


Tried an espresso with this bean last night, not dialled in so hedged my bets by splitting the shot in consecutive glasses, initial glass was a little acidic, added #2 (#3 went down the sink)...WOW! Not overly acidic, just intense, sweet, ripe fruit. My first CCD brew (1/2 hour steep) with this bean was close, but next time I get some of this, I'll be focussing more on espresso for sure. Thanks Gary.


----------



## Wobin19

Union Foundation blend. Just opened after six days rest and wow, I love this coffee. It's a no fuss, coffee with loads of body and seems very easy to work with. The tasting notes on the pack are spot on "balanced, heavy bodied, notes of bittersweet chocolate, treacle and nougat. I was expecting that potentially this might have been too roasty for my tastes, but absolutely not. Fab as espresso and milk based drinks too. Its no darker than Raves Signature blend.


----------



## Neill

Extract roasts original espresso blend. Only roasted tuesday. Still far too fresh but I'm out of coffee since Saturday and feeling it. A lot darker than I'm used to. Surprisingly smooth. I've had some quite fruity/acidic blends recently so big difference. Chocolate and a bit nutty. Much easier to get even pours than the workshop cult of done I had before. Still a bit to roasty flavoured at the minute but hoping that will settle.


----------



## MWJB

HasBean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow honey Vila Sarchi - 53g/l in the Sowden: Sheer nectar! This is definitely on my "desert Island coffees" list. Sweet, smooth, gentle berry like acidity, lovely balance. I would imagine it makes a great espresso, trouble is, it's not likely to survive til the weekend to find out! ;-)


----------



## garydyke1

Yay I have a cup of coffee which doesnt taste like ash , charcoal or nail varish.

My last 12g of Has Bean IMM from 3 weeks ago (!). CCD - 200g water. 15 min steep. Slightly under but perfect drinking temp.

Sunshine in a cup with a faint touch of something chocolately on the mid palate


----------



## Wando64

Coffee Bean Shop Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. Dark roasted but not burned. Great espresso. Why did I wait this long to try it? Oh I know, that would be because I love so much their Everyday Espresso blend.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Continuing my tour of UK roasters I've got a selection of Union blends at the moment. Foundation at the moment - definitely the darkest bean I've put through my machine! Also the gloopiest espresso I've had in a long time. Wouldn't buy this regularly as the roastiness is a bit overbearing but definitely a nice change.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I had this last week ( foundation and revelation blends) . I ended up pulling short shots at 20 seconds with the longest pre infusion I have used on the l1 so far ( got some nice dark chocolate notes in the end). Enjoyed it as a picollo too.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

MWJB said:


> HasBean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow honey Vila Sarchi - 53g/l in the Sowden: Sheer nectar! This is definitely on my "desert Island coffees" list. Sweet, smooth, gentle berry like acidity, lovely balance. I would imagine it makes a great espresso, trouble is, it's not likely to survive til the weekend to find out! ;-)


I haven't often bought the same coffee twice but this is a big favourite! I have the opposite problem though in that I never manage to save any for brewed.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Mrboots2u said:


> I had this last week ( foundation and revelation blends) . I ended up pulling short shots at 20 seconds with the longest pre infusion I have used on the l1 so far ( got some nice dark chocolate notes in the end). Enjoyed it as a picollo too.


Will give that a go! What kind of brew ratio were you using?


----------



## nordberg

In my cup this morning... Rave Fudge. Superb and....a bit fudgey


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had fudg earlier this week. Flat white, fat milk delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nimble Motionists said:


> Will give that a go! What kind of brew ratio were you using?


Wasnt weighing to be be honest. Usual 16 g in. 6 second lever done. Using naked pf so after lever up poors straight away. 20 seconds later pull away probably just over 1oz volume. Kept the sweet notes above the darker ones just right for my palette. Not much help tho soz


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm working my way through Has Bean's Pirate Blend. Definitely full of rum booziness which is a bit too full on for me as an espresso but a Flat White dampens it down nicely


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Union revelation. A lovely dark blend. Preferred foundation to revelation previously but the revelation is doing it for me right now.


----------



## garydyke1

Has Bean Finca Petrona Washed Bourbon, There was 20.05g left in the bag , ideal. Getting on for 3.5 weeks past roast.

28 second shot producing 30.5g, split pour, 1 half as a 5oz cappuccino the other as espresso.

Plenty of life left in the beans , very stable to work with , lacked crema but not detracting from the cup profile.

A very tasty cappuccino & balanced as a neat shot, a little bright with the PID at 91C & machine only on for about 15 mins. No complaints


----------



## Anthorn

Getting to the last of Has Been Jailbreak and used up the Pumphrey's (I will keep calling it Pumphries for some reason!)s but luckily I have an unopened kilo of Lavazza Qualita Rossa beans - a much misunderstood blend. Ok there's Robusta in there but it's surprisingly smooth for what is essential a cheap blend. Anyway the Jailbreak: Has Been has done well with this and it really is as versatile as they say if a little unchallenging and not as much in my face as I'd like. But it's a good all-rounder: Buy it whole bean so you can grind for the particular method you're using.


----------



## garydyke1

Wow a whole month and no one has posted on this legendary thread with nearly 100000 views.

Right

Has Bean, Nicaragua, Lemoncillo, Pacamara, Natural 'Elegant' process.

15g @ setting 14 on M+

CCD

water taken just shy of boiling

260g water added rapidly ensuring even coverage

Lid on

Steeped for 15 mins

Plonked on mug, drained in about 1 min

Very clean but not at all thin, nice balance of sweetness and acidity. Strawberry prominant. Anyone remember those Banana flavoured Yazoo yoghurt drinks? Theres a bit of that going on here!

I cant wait to do a side by side tasting with the Washed process version of the same coffee next week, ill save 12g of this for that very purpose.


----------



## garydyke1

Anthorn said:


> luckily I have an unopened kilo of Lavazza Qualita Rossa beans - a much misunderstood blend. Ok there's Robusta in there but it's surprisingly smooth for what is essential a cheap blend. Anyway the Jailbreak:


...Clang!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

No clang clang!!


----------



## ObsidianSage

Is Hasbean InMyMug subscription still the one to go for if you are looking for quality and variety? Does anybody use someone else?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## coffeechap

ObsidianSage said:


> Is Hasbean InMyMug subscription still the one to go for if you are looking for quality and variety? Does anybody use someone else?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk now Free


Rave are now doing subscriptions for espresso and brewed might be worth checking out.


----------



## twistywizard

This morning I have the Aeropress Reccomendation from PACT (£1 offer cannot get on their website)

15G in the Aeropress inverted. Lovely clean cup. Low acidity as well. Very nice

Last night I was using up some of the last of Formula 6 from James Gourmet. About 2 weeks old and outstanding as usual. In fact one of the best shots pulled. 17.5g in, 28g out at 31 seconds as a flat white. Outstanding tatste







Latte art is getting there if a little off centre haha


----------



## Kyle548

Those NN cups look a smasher from the top.....



twistywizard said:


> This morning I have the Aeropress Reccomendation from PACT (£1 offer cannot get on their website)
> 
> 15G in the Aeropress inverted. Lovely clean cup. Low acidity as well. Very nice
> 
> Last night I was using up some of the last of Formula 6 from James Gourmet. About 2 weeks old and outstanding as usual. In fact one of the best shots pulled. 17.5g in, 28g out at 31 seconds as a flat white. Outstanding tatste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latte art is getting there if a little off centre haha


[/QUOTE]


----------



## twistywizard

They are really nice cups if a little plain!


----------



## totallywired

Monsoon Malabar in my cup today. On the darkside but that's just how I like it! Seems to hit it's sweet spot about a week and a bit after roast date.


----------



## gcogger

totallywired said:


> Monsoon Malabar in my cup today. On the darkside but that's just how I like it! Seems to hit it's sweet spot about a week and a bit after roast date.


Where did you find a darker roast Monsoon Malabar?


----------



## bronc

Rave signature blend in a 6oz flat white. My Jampit should be here on Tuesday.. can't wait! I actually didn't time my order very well so I will not have any beans for Sunday and Monday


----------



## totallywired

http://www.monsoonestates.co.uk *gcogger*. No darker than they usually do as it is a dark roast. Just can't seem to find anything that taste better.


----------



## gcogger

totallywired said:


> www.monsoonestates.co.uk *gcogger*. No darker than they usually do as it is a dark roast. Just can't seem to find anything that taste better.


Thanks, I'll give them a go. I had a dark roast Monsoon Malabar from coffeebeanshop a little while ago, and I loved it







Unfortunately, the batches I've received recently from there have been more of a medium roast, and I'm really not keen on it in my CCD


----------



## totallywired

gcogger said:


> Thanks, I'll give them a go. I had a dark roast Monsoon Malabar from coffeebeanshop a little while ago, and I loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the batches I've received recently from there have been more of a medium roast, and I'm really not keen on it in my CCD


Yes, definitely give them a go! Chris and Anne are a pleasure to deal with, just let them know what you like and they will sort you out. Hope you get back to the darkside *gcogger*?


----------



## gcogger

I'll place my next order with them (in a couple of weeks time)


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Rave Yirgacheffe Dumerso

Darker roast (Mediumish) than the other natural-process coffees I've had this year (SmokeyBarn/Hasbean) but the first one I've really enjoyed as a straight espresso. Along with the usual fruity funkyness there is an almond/vanilla sweetness that I hadn't expected to be so prominent.


----------



## coffeechap

That dumerso so is lush on the lever, what temp are you pulling at on the expo I have got a kg of this waiting for when I get back on Monday, rested for 10 days


----------



## jonners

Nimble Motionists said:


> Rave Yirgacheffe Dumerso


I'm just getting towards the end of a kg. of this and I've really enjoyed it as a long or short black.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Pulled my first three shots (2 flat whites and an espresso) at 92, will have a play with it at different temps over the next few days. Only got 250g as not bought from Rave since Christmas and wanted to try a few different things (Sig/Fudge/Jampit/Jagong/Gisuma/Yirgacheffe). Be interested to hear what it's like on the L1 v.s. the Expo!


----------



## coffeechap

Will report back on the difference when I get to try it


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Nimble Motionists said:


> Rave Yirgacheffe Dumerso
> 
> Darker roast (Mediumish) than the other natural-process coffees I've had this year (SmokeyBarn/Hasbean) but the first one I've really enjoyed as a straight espresso.


Slight caveat, the rave Dumerso is a Grade 3, perhaps easier going for espresso


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Thanks, helpful caveat! Wasn't a criticism of your Yirgacheffe (nor of the funky Pacamaras I've had from Hasbean this summer) just noting a difference


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

No problemo senior, maybe my caveat was unnecessary. Us roasters can be a little over protective sometimes


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Today, for me it's Jailbreak from hasbean as a long black. haven't had it since I had my Europiccola. The taste took me back to the la pav days.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Finished my bag of Rave's Yirgacheffe today. Only had 250g to play with but definitely got best results from pulling it longer (15g into 30g) and lower (90-92 degrees). Found flavours a bit washed out below 90 and pushed out by bitter above 92. Shorter shots seemed to lack the sweetness of the longer ones. Broke the shot down into three portions (0-15secs, 15-22 and 23-30) and the third section had by far the best flavour (although obviously not great mouthfeel). On Jampit now and trying to decide whether to follow it up with Jagong or Fudge.. first impressions are that Jampit is solid but a bit boring, any tips on how to get the best out of it more than welcome!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Redchurch blend from Allpress , 16 g in 25 out . Rich dark colour , chocolate ,full and sweet , lovely in milk .


----------



## Spazbarista

Nimble Motionists said:


> Finished my bag of Rave's Yirgacheffe today. Only had 250g to play with but definitely got best results from pulling it longer (15g into 30g) and lower (90-92 degrees). Found flavours a bit washed out below 90 and pushed out by bitter above 92. Shorter shots seemed to lack the sweetness of the longer ones. Broke the shot down into three portions (0-15secs, 15-22 and 23-30) and the third section had by far the best flavour (although obviously not great mouthfeel). On Jampit now and trying to decide whether to follow it up with Jagong or Fudge.. first impressions are that Jampit is solid but a bit boring, any tips on how to get the best out of it more than welcome!


Ristretto....slow pour.

Its sweet.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fudge I'd use for milk based drinks,not espresso , jampit pull as a ristretto , as above full bodied and sweet .


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Jaberwocky from hasbean currently tasting awesome as a flat white. 18g in 28 out. And tasting lovely.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Bubbles are mostly from the coffee not the milk, poured in 28 seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u

geordie-barista said:


> Bubbles are mostly from the coffee not the milk, poured in 28 seconds.


Did you use a naked PF?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Nope spouts as had that in place as the wife had friends round and I was on barista duty.


----------



## Mrboots2u

geordie-barista said:


> Nope spouts as had that in place as the wife had friends round and I was on barista duty.


Sometimes I get more bubbles in the coffee using the naked PF , guess it the height it falls a from into the cup (as opposed to the spouts )


----------



## Daren

Do you still get then if you Tap em out before you pour your milk? I suffer the same problem - I think it's worse on my lightly toasted Hasbean beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Do you still get then if you Tap em out before you pour your milk? I suffer the same problem - I think it's worse on my lightly toasted Hasbean beans?


Tap and swirl before the milk goes in . Pm me your address mate. Getting a package ready for you. I'll make sure it gets past the sniffer dogs.....


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Never thought to tap the bubbles out of the cup will try that in the morning.


----------



## Mrboots2u

geordie-barista said:


> Never thought to tap the bubbles out of the cup will try that in the morning.


Depends how you feel it effects your crema really but saw a couple of guys in the WBC tap the cup down once


----------



## Daren

PM on its way boots. It's not the sniffer dogs I have to worry about, it's the wife!


----------



## garydyke1

This morning is an underextracted chemex of HB Lemoncillo Pacamara washed. Less sweet, more roasty , more pithy.

Followed everything I did yesterday to the letter but it finished 20 seconds quicker


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thalia blend from j atkinson of Lancaster . 17.g in pulled short at 20 seconds . As espresso smooth with a hint of fruit ,in the flat white that followed becomes more caramel and luxurious .....


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Mrboots2u said:


> Thalia blend from j atkinson of Lancaster . 17.g in pulled short at 20 seconds . As espresso smooth with a hint of fruit ,in the flat white that followed becomes more caramel and luxurious .....


I've been drinking this for the last two days after Boots sent me some. Really like it. It seems to be an easy-going blend, giving a drinkable, tasty milk-based beverage at 17-18g in, 26-27g out, between 20 and 30 secs. Best so far is around 18g for 26g in 25secs, which is the one I am just drinking.


----------



## Anthorn

A bit of luxury today with Caffè Molinari Cinque stelle beans in a sealed tin I received in a swap box. Yes folks I'm a swapper







This is more usually used for espresso but it works very well in a Moka pot. It's described as a medium roast but I would put it as a medium-dark. Strong, sweet, full-bodied, nice aroma, some acidity which didn't get out of control in the pot. Very nice with a dash of milk and would probably find its way though milk in a latte or cappuccino.


----------



## Daren

Anthorn said:


> A bit of luxury today with Caffè Molinari Cinque stelle beans in a sealed tin I received in a swap box. Yes folks I'm a swapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more usually used for espresso but it works very well in a Moka pot. It's described as a medium roast but I would put it as a medium-dark. Strong, sweet, full-bodied, nice aroma, some acidity which didn't get out of control in the pot. Very nice with a dash of milk and would probably find its way though milk in a latte or cappuccino.


When was it roasted? Does it have a date on the tin.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Really enjoying Rave's Rwanda Gisuma Red Bourbon as espresso and in a flat white at the moment. Best results pouring 15g into 30g, bit roasty/flat when pulled short. Great mix of fruit, spice and sweetness when the extraction goes well. Couldn't get on with this as brewed but would put it way ahead of the more popular Jagong and Jampit as espresso. This and the Yirgacheffe definitely the highlights of my Rave order - looking forward to trying some Extract from next weekend.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nimble Motionists said:


> Really enjoying Rave's Rwanda Gisuma Red Bourbon as espresso and in a flat white at the moment. Best results pouring 15g into 30g, bit roasty/flat when pulled short. Great mix of fruit, spice and sweetness when the extraction goes well. Couldn't get on with this as brewed but would put it way ahead of the more popular Jagong and Jampit as espresso. This and the Yirgacheffe definitely the highlights of my Rave order - looking forward to trying some Extract from next weekend.


What you ordered from extract may I ask


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Bit of everything (possibly overkill but should last me through to the end of 2013. Original, Dumerso, Gegarang, Finca el Chollo, Terruno Nayarita, Strangelove, Strongman & Uncle Funka. Some will go in the CCD at work the rest will be espresso or flat white at home. Never tried anything from extract before.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nimble Motionists said:


> Bit of everything (possibly overkill but should last me through to the end of 2013. Original, Dumerso, Gegarang, Finca el Chollo, Terruno Nayarita, Strangelove, Strongman & Uncle Funka. Some will go in the CCD at work the rest will be espresso or flat white at home. Never tried anything from extract before.


I looked before I could find unkle funka, thought it has gone . Got some original and strongman blend coming myself . Interested to heat what you think of the single origins especially as espresso .


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Looks like it's gone now, placed my order on Wednesday so must've just caught the last of it - unless there's more coming in? Yeah, looking forward to it - some interesting tasting notes and good reputation!


----------



## ronsil

This morning I had a couple of cortados made with some of Rave's Columbian Villa Esperanza. This is the first time I have bought this Bean ready roasted. My coffee roasting needs were very high this week & I needed to buy in to supplement my own roastings.

They carried a roast date of 13/11/2013 so maybe a bit fresh at only 6 days old. Rob at Rave seems to roast these a lot lighter than me.

This is an illustration of how subjective we are in coffee. I didn't like them. Full of all the flavours I don't like. I roast these beans to suit me & I rate them amongst the best SOs for espresso.

Now I know many will say I roast all the good tastes out but that's the beauty of home roasting, you do it to suit your own taste.

Has made me change my sub title to be known as 'The Dark One' hence forth.


----------



## mhofmeyr

I've roasted Brazil Ipanema yellow Icatu, Guatemala and Monsoon Malabar. At the moment my most favourite blend since I started roasting. Deep rich flavours and the Brazil brings out a chocolate/walnut flavour. All 3 just before 2nd crack or stopped as 2 nd crack started. ITs so rewarding when it alls comes together!


----------



## ronsil

A sweet Brazil & MM are a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## mhofmeyr

I totally agree!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 4508


And very tasty it is too.


----------



## Nijntje

I've just started on the £1 bag of Pact Espresso blend. Admittedly it's a few weeks old now (3).

Nothing special in my humble opinion, a touch bland


----------



## Charliej

Nijntje said:


> I've just started on the £1 bag of Pact Espresso blend. Admittedly it's a few weeks old now (3).
> 
> Nothing special in my humble opinion, a touch bland


Which version of the blend did you get Nij the #1 or #2? I got the #2 and found it very enjoyable.


----------



## Nijntje

Charliej said:


> Which version of the blend did you get Nij the #1 or #2? I got the #2 and found it very enjoyable.


No number on the bag, maybe no 1?


----------



## Charliej

Nijntje said:


> No number on the bag, maybe no 1?


Yeah it must be, the version I got, the bag has been re-used for my DSOL beans had #2 on it and was a 3 bean blend and very nice too had kind of a hint of a good cherry brandy chocolate, not those nasty cheap Cherry B ones of old that my grandmother always seemed to buy people for xmas.


----------



## DarrenB

just starting on a bag of janszoon blend from Artisan roast in Glasgow. very chocolatty


----------



## Mrboots2u

A change for me . On Gary D's recommendation the El Salvador finca Los alpes washed , from where else but Hasbean

. Great mouthfeel , tasting notes on the Packet of caramac and hint of white chocolate, with slight acidity .

Yep that's what it does ... Really enjoyed this as espresso and in piccolo . On the last of my second bag


----------



## NudeCoffee

Loving the Peru blend at the moment. Saying that tomorrow morning, i think that i might have to have a cup of the orange mocha i've got in the post today.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Really enjoying Finca El Chollo from Extract as espresso and in flat white (go easy on the milk - 5oz cup plenty big enough) and their Gegarang as brewed.

Found the Gegarang a bit sickly as espresso but nice full bodied earthy Indo without being overly roasty. The aftertaste on the Finca El Chollo wasn't just like Maple syrup - it was Maple syrup! Beautiful coffee - though probably not one for the dark roast gang.


----------



## aodstratford

About the Finca El Chollo - the description with milk says banana cake - which puts me off. Is there really a banana taste with this? Maple syrup sounds nice though? Thanks Adam.


----------



## jeebsy

Banana cake....i need some of that shit. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nothing new today , but extract original in a cappuccino . 16g in 25g out , chocolate to the max. Great comfort blend . After this moving onto to the strongman blend ......


----------



## Neill

Finishing off the last of my jagong village. Had a nice ristretto this morning with a slice of chocolate and cherry tart and boy did they go well together.


----------



## Nijntje

I have Finca San Antonio from Pact, it could be quite nice but I have no idea as I have a really bad cold and have totally lost my sense of taste


----------



## Daren

I'm in the same boat as you Nij... I woke up with a stinking cold this morning. I've got a bag of Rave Fudge resting. Yesterday it smelt lovely, today - nothing









Things are so bad I've been drinking tea today as I don't want coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

Colombia Finca El Vergel Washed Caturra

Enjoying the last few portions of this bag much more diluted, ie v60-01 with 10g dose made up to about a 200ml beverage; and espresso 20g into 40g (2 x 20g espresso/lungos). Very clean and quite sweet. The thinner mouthfeel compliments the crisp lightness of this coffee. Leaves the palate quite refreshed.

Ill crack open the father's farms coffee tomorrow- Colombia Finca Los Laureles Washed Caturra - and see if age and experience & slightly lower elevation translates into a better cup! The tasting notes are vastly different : )


----------



## Nijntje

Daren said:


> I'm in the same boat as you Nij... I woke up with a stinking cold this morning. I've got a bag of Rave Fudge resting. Yesterday it smelt lovely, today - nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are so bad I've been drinking tea today as I don't want coffee.


Its awful, I really feel for people who lose their sense of smell permanently.

It is handy for nappy changes though, lol


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Colombia Finca El Vergel Washed Caturra
> 
> Enjoying the last few portions of this bag much more diluted, ie v60-01 with 10g dose made up to about a 200ml beverage; and espresso 20g into 40g (2 x 20g espresso/lungos). Very clean and quite sweet. The thinner mouthfeel compliments the crisp lightness of this coffee. Leaves the palate quite refreshed.
> 
> Ill crack open the father's farms coffee tomorrow- Colombia Finca Los Laureles Washed Caturra - and see if age and experience & slightly lower elevation translates into a better cup! The tasting notes are vastly different : )


So I cupped these side-by-side.

10g in each cup (v60 grind) topped up with 225ml

crust broken at 4.5 mins

samples at 8, 10, 15 and 30 mins.

after 30 mins just slurped from the cups.

Both coffees clearly of singular origin , however differences quite apparent. Both quite acidic, sweet coffee, identical roast profiles - both a touch 'roasty'

Dad's farm, lower elevation - fuller body, more dark fruits, cherry, plums, brown sugar sweetness, something a bit rustic & herbal. Finished better as it cooled. Much more persistant sweet after taste.

Son's farm, higher elevantion - brighter, tighter, peachy, citrus, started as the winner at 8 mins but fell away towards the end, flattened out. clean finish, cleanses palate.

A very interesting test.


----------



## CrazyH

Mix of rave's Peruvian and Monsoon Malabar. Nice brew, very smooth, very rich, think I will up the ratio of the Peruvian next time.


----------



## ronsil

CrazyH said:


> Mix of rave's Peruvian and Monsoon Malabar. think I will up the ratio of the Peruvian next time.


Best at one third MM & two thirds Peru. It gets even richer at this ratio.


----------



## Soll

Finally tried Raves Italian Job beans, although it's in a B2C machine Jura, even so so! much nicer, richer and smoother than Lavazza super cream I was using before. Can't wait to try them in the La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## Nimble Motionists

aodstratford said:


> About the Finca El Chollo - the description with milk says banana cake - which puts me off. Is there really a banana taste with this? Maple syrup sounds nice though? Thanks Adam.


Definite Banana in the smell of the beans, maple syrup much more prominent in the taste though. Maple syrup is dominant flavour for me.


----------



## CrazyH

ronsil said:


> Best at one third MM & two thirds Peru. It gets even richer at this ratio.


I didn't even see this but that's pretty much what I made today anyway







. I don't know if it was richer but it definitely was nicer, bold but fairly smooth in feel and flavour. The malabar earthyness and dark roast came through still but didn't dominate it the flavour. Could become a bit of a morning staple.


----------



## Java Jive

This afternoon, I'm drinking a beautiful mug of one of Has Bean's special 2013 blends, 'Talk Like a Pirate'. Had it in the freezer since September and was wondering if 3 months would be too long but no, it's really excellent. Mind, it's a strong-flavoured blend with 70% Sumatra Wahana Natural, 30% El Salvador Argentina Fincona 1 Catimor Natural. It's tastes like rich, dark fruit cake with a good slug of whisky thrown in. Perfect for warming up in front of the fire after braving the Christmas shops. Wish I'd bought more than 1 bag now.


----------



## GaryatGala

Had a half topped up macchiato this morning using my own roasted blend of Brazil Yellow Bourbon Reserve, Guatamala Huehuetenango, Ethiopian Ghimbi and the Indian Elephant Estate AA roasted to a medium brown which scored a silver placing in this year,s Golden Bean Roasting Competition in the home roast category.

Roasted in the KKTO and coretto post blended to give 2 kilograms


----------



## Charliej

Well in my cup for the last 2 mornings has been something of a surprise to all that know me, other than Mr ****, I spoke to Gary last week about trying Hasbean whilst I had the machine to play around with brew temperatures etc and on his recommendation for something that wasn't acidic bought 500g of the Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural.

All I can say is wow, what a lovely cup of coffee, both in milk and as espresso. It's beautiful and sweet with huge amounts of milk chocolate caramel and toffee and a great mouthfeel and as Gary said to me a lovely coffee taste as well. I've been pulling 20g into 32-35g at 92 degrees in 30-37 seconds including preinfusion of 3 seconds at 58% of full pressure which is 5.2 bar.

I have to apologise profusely for all the things I have said about Has Bean in the past, I still don't like acidic citrussy flavours in my coffee but will buy this one again, and say thanks to Gary.

One thing I did notice was how far back I had to take the grind level and the time taken to grind 20g I had to take 2.5 seconds off the time it was taking to grind the same dose of some beans from Pact, but even so haven't had to sink a shot yet.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Okay I have just ordered some of that. I like your description. What I like about HB stuff is that I can often go really long with the extraction to keep some acidity but also get some bitters in.

also ordered the xmas espresso and filter blends to try.


----------



## Charliej

CoffeeDiva said:


> Okay I have just ordered some of that. I like your description. What I like about HB stuff is that I can often go really long with the extraction to keep some acidity but also get some bitters in.
> 
> also ordered the xmas espresso and filter blends to try.


I have actually come up with a fairly accurate taste comparison over night to do with these beans. Did you ever try the Mars Bar version that was just the caramel and chocolate? Well imagine one of those made out of good milk chocolate and good caramel, but flavoured with coffee, and you've got these beans.


----------



## garydyke1

See i'm not going mad


----------



## Charliej

Was that an accurate enough description of it for you Gary? I'm sorry I can't manage the sort of prose you bring to your taste descriptions.


----------



## garydyke1

It doesnt matter, what you thought of it - thats what counts. You should check out some of the impending espresso-heaven Bolvian coffees coming up. Finca David Vilca Honey process, Pulped natural and washed should be an interesting side-by-side .


----------



## Charliej

Will have a look at those after Xmas when I have hopefully got my bean backlog a little more cleared lol, the Has Bean order arrived the same day as my DSOL beans, plus other stuff I had in already.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Butterworths 100 percent espresso blend for the last few days for me .

As espresso dark chocolate , hint of nuttyness, fruity and a hint of spice . In a cappuccino fruit choc and milk , a nice smooth comfort blend , really enjoying it as my morning tipple . Nice to try another roaster than from my normal rotation .

If you like a good milk blend drink with a bit of body then worth trying . I'd defo buy again .

Next onto the DSOL rand the brazillian hasbean that's getting rave reviews on here .


----------



## 4515

Today was my last bag of Pact espresso blend. First time in the Mythos.

Really good coffee - kept me going through my morning of invoicing


----------



## IanP

Mrboots2u said:


> Butterworths 100 percent espresso blend for the last few days for me .
> 
> As espresso dark chocolate , hint of nuttyness, fruity and a hint of spice . In a cappuccino fruit choc and milk , a nice smooth comfort blend , really enjoying it as my morning tipple . Nice to try another roaster than from my normal rotation .
> 
> If you like a good milk blend drink with a bit of body then worth trying . I'd defo buy again .
> 
> Next onto the DSOL rand the brazillian hasbean that's getting rave reviews on here .


Glad you enjoyed the Butterworth's winner. It's a pretty capable all rounder, if not as cheap as others..... ;-)

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u

IanP said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Butterworth's winner. It's a pretty capable all rounder, if not as cheap as others..... ;-)
> 
> Ian


Thansk for the recommendation. The discount code sweetened the blow , but I'd buy again at full price. As I circle back round next year , I'll try something else from Butterworths again. Thanks for the code and the recommendation Ian .


----------



## Java Jive

This morning I'm loving my first brew of HB's Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural. 5 clicks on the Porlex, 14g in the AeroPress, 210g water, 1 min, splash of full-fat milk, fabulous Cadbury's Caramel in a mug. I reckon this would be a safe choice for most palates, so great as a Christmas present or for gatherings. Really tasty.


----------



## Kyle548

Java Jive said:


> This morning I'm loving my first brew of HB's Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural. 5 clicks on the Porlex, 14g in the AeroPress, 210g water, 1 min, splash of full-fat milk, fabulous Cadbury's Caramel in a mug. I reckon this would be a safe choice for most palates, so great as a Christmas present or for gatherings. Really tasty.


I haven't been getting anything I have liked from any of the HB Brazils in the subscription.....

Try it in the FP and tell me what your method is and the tasting notes.


----------



## Charliej

Kyle,

The Cachoeira is glorious as an espresso, not tried it brewed but with it tasting so good in either milk or a shot I'm happy with it as espresso, really easy to extract well, but likes a cooler brewing temp like 92 or 91 degrees


----------



## Kyle548

I've been concentrating on brewed for the past couple of weeks.

Mmm, I might try brewing it colder then......


----------



## MWJB

I drank all mine brewed in a French press or Sowden, sweet caramel was the overriding flavour, milk choc, some hints of hazel nut, one day I got more of a walnut hint in the finish.

Even if you start within a minute off boil with a French press, by the time everything is combined & fully wetted you'll most likely only be a degree or so either side of 90C.


----------



## Kyle548

MWJB said:


> I drank all mine brewed in a French press or Sowden, sweet caramel was the overriding flavour, milk choc, some hints of hazel nut, one day I got more of a walnut hint in the finish.
> 
> Even if you start within a minute off boil with a French press, by the time everything is combined & fully wetted you'll most likely only be a degree or so either side of 90C.


What grind do you use?

Usually, I use a fine grind.

Today I thought I would go coarser and the cup is a lot lighter. Maybe next time I'll go 1 click tighter and 30 mins....


----------



## MWJB

Kyle548 said:


> What grind do you use?
> 
> Usually, I use a fine grind.
> 
> Today I thought I would go coarser and the cup is a lot lighter. Maybe next time I'll go 1 click tighter and 30 mins....


I just checked the Hario Slim I did the last press pot with and it's set at 5 clicks out (fine - I thought it took my brother a long time to grind, "Come on, come on, the kettle's boiled, why're you making such a meal of it..."). With the Sowden, I'm creeping gradually finer and I'm at 1 turn out from zero now.


----------



## Kyle548

MWJB said:


> I just checked the Hario Slim I did the last press pot with and it's set at 5 clicks out (fine - I thought it took my brother a long time to grind, "Come on, come on, the kettle's boiled, why're you making such a meal of it..."). With the Sowden, I'm creeping gradually finer and I'm at 1 turn out from zero now.


I see.

I'm usually at about 6 clicks on the Hario, but since getting the Vario have kind of lost my footing a little for now. Everything seems to have moved from where it was with the Hario. Eg AeroPress and V60 have moved more coase with the Vario.

I don't know, but it seems most FP brew guides online are kind of flawed.....

With the coarse 7 min brew I did, I ended up with a cup that looked kind of wrong pouring into the carafe and, watery at high temps, kinda acceptable but quite thin and acidic at medium temps and frightfully sour and under extracted at room temp.

I always got the best cups with a really tight grind and longish extraction... Never used a darker bean for brewed as I like a bright cup, maybe the brighter roasts need a harder extraction?

Just wondering, but where did you learn about making longer (30 min - 1 hr +) extractions?

I would be interested in reading it.


----------



## MWJB

Kyle548 said:


> Just wondering, but where did you learn about making longer (30 min - 1 hr +) extractions?
> 
> I would be interested in reading it.


There isn't a whole lot to read really...

It started off with the Sowden, I bought my first one from James Gourmet (they don't sell them anymore) and Peter James' review noted how the flavour developed with time & right through to cold (like a cupping). The Sowden is possibly slower than a French press because the grinds are kept within the filter (like a tea infuser). From there, I wanted all my coffee to taste as sweet & syrupy as long steeps in the Sowden, so with any steeped brewer I just leave it until it tastes how I like. I don't trust a clock to tell me when my coffee is brewed, I've never seen a clock drink coffee! ;-)

BTW the Cachoeira brew my brother ground, mentioned above, took 40mins. I got distracted and didn't keep folding in the grinds, so that may have dragged it out a bit longer.

James Hoffmann's Jimseven blog also mentioned longer FP steeps, more akin to a cupping - break crust at 4 minutes, decant 10 mins after that. Although he suggests extraction stops after 4min/crust break, I suspect it slows, rather than stops, or if it does stop there may be some time before the strata in the brew evens out. Ever had a French press that started out bright & acidic, with a slug of honey-sweet brew at the bottom? Well, I want sweetness & even body from start to finish, I want to know everyone drinking from the same brew is getting the same experience.

French press entry in Wikepedia states: "For a 500-millilitre (18 imp fl oz; 17 US fl oz) French press, the contents are considered spoiled, by some reports, after around 20 minutes.[4] Other approaches consider a brew period that may extend to hours as a method of superior production."

'Contact time' strikes me as more relevant in a drip/espresso situation, where flow through the bed vs grind dictates level of extraction. There's no flow in a French press, just infusion, the grinds aren't washed out. If you leave them until the coffee is stone cold, it's still hard to get them to extract over 22-23% immersion yield, whereas a drip brew can hit 28-29% extraction yield if you slow it right down and/or keep adding water & let it run long enough.

Most folks aim for 20% immersion yield, I aim for a lower brew ratio (55-56g/l) and a higher level of extraction 22%. 20% (sweet, juicy, high acidity) is easier to hit in a typical steep period (sometimes this is all I hit with some brewers & I still very much enjoy the coffee), but if you go over things go downhill....unless you hang on for 22% (sweeter, balanced acidity).

That's the thing really, the time will shift (different bean solubility, grind size & quality), it's the extraction level I'm aiming for.

Kyle wrote "Never used a darker bean for brewed as I like a bright cup, maybe the brighter roasts need a harder extraction?" Darker roasts are more soluble, but with the length of steeps I do, they all seem to even out - I don't mean they all taste the same, roast level is there, but they all taste good & sweet. I'm happier using darker beans for steeps, than I am for pourovers.


----------



## Kyle548

I think most people tend to think of extraction in terms of espresso and SA of grind particles.

Like you say, for immersion methods, this doesn't count as the brew water is not changing I think the best way to think about extraction is in terms of saturation of brew water.

Once the brew water reaches a certain level of extraction, regardless of available solubles, it becomes very hard to extract anything else from the coffee.

Once the brew water moves, the saturation of brew water local to any specific particle drops and extraction can accelerate again.

A prime example is in drip.

You might have a specific TDS in the carafe, but at any one time, the brew water has 0 saturation.

I can't really prove this and it doesn't take into account how quickly different size particles allow extraction. (which takes us back to the original model of drip extraction).

Would be interesting to take TDS samples across a range of times and grinds and see how quickly each one reaches a flat in extraction.


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA PASSEIO PULPED NATURAL RUBI

v60-01.

8g

150g water

Very slap dash prep. Lovely glugable chocolate, biscuit and enough acidity to keep it interesting. so so forgiving. Its not a shabby espresso either, infact very good.

£4.50 a bag, one of the bargains of 2013


----------



## Flibster

Spent the morning playing with Has Bean's christmas blends. Once again I seem to prefer the filter as espresso and the espresso as filter.


----------



## Java Jive

This afternoon I've got Has Bean's Christmas Filter Blend. 4 clicks on the Porlex, 15g in AeroPress, 210g Ashbecks, 1 minute then invert & plunge.

3rd cup today and I'm not too sure about it. Drinking it black I get the lemon pithiness but not tasting fruit salad, chocolate or champagne as per it's cupping notes. The overriding flavour is a fairly bland brown sugar so not unpleasant but nothing special. Will play with the grind and brew as it is somewhat dry/astringent.


----------



## garydyke1

Have you cupped the coffee, tasting samples at 9, 12, 15 etc minutes?


----------



## Java Jive

No, I've only ever cupped the yellow pacamara. Good suggestion!


----------



## garydyke1

''If at first you dont suceed then cup and try again''


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried Rwanda Gisuma Red Bourbon from Rave this morning. 11 days rested. Really nice, dark choc, black currents, great as an espresso. I think it would be good pulled shorter. Like all of the beans I've tried from Rave so far it pours really well too.

Great recommendation from Charlie


----------



## Geordie Boy

Drinking Pumphrey's Ipanema Gourmet Pulped Natural. As a flat white it's just like the description of being like a Walnut Whip in milk. Absolutely gorgeous, even when I did get the dial wrong on the first shot and completely over extracted it!


----------



## Java Jive

Has Bean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi, brewed with the CCD and Tesco Ashbeck (20g/300g for 2mins 30, draw-down 1min 20). A good solid brew but can't taste the raspberries which I got on cupping. Will have to play with the recipe.


----------



## garydyke1

HB Bolivia David Vilca Cattura. Farm of the moment! Little bit early for Bolivia but they are already smashing it, super rare processing for the origin here .

Washed - nice basic espresso and milk drinks. Little bit roasty as a side-by-side cupping with the other lots. Chocolate, spicy, pears. Touch of tobacco when cool. 7.25/10 (think this will be better in a month or two after the greens have rested)

Yellow Honey Process - OMG. Very very unusual for a Bolivian coffee. Menthol, black stewed fruits, clean and bright. Ace mouthfeel. Totally awesome cupped and got better as it cooled. 8.5/10

But in my cup this morning is the Natural (Farm lot) - Best of the bunch when cupped or brewed. Not found the ideal recipe for espresso just yet. However as v60 its all cherry. Cherryade, cherry jam, massive hit of chocolate on the finish and damn its clean! 9/10 !!! Stonking start to 2014

Need to try the Natural (Mill lot) for comparision also.


----------



## CrazyH

HB Kebel Aricha Washed. Was running low on beans so picked this up at the cafe near work. Had it before there several times so knew what to expect, very very lemony. While the description/reviews say Earl Grey, I drink a lot of earl grey and that's not what I taste, it's a more creamy lemon - more lemon curd or icing, it's quite floral too and very fragrant. Incidentally, I had an Ethiopian at Foxcroft and Ginger in soho which I think was roasted by Caravan and that was very earl grey. Mistake I made with this was to brush my teeth not long afterwards, which was disgusting







.


----------



## garydyke1

A truly delicious Chemex of David Vilca Cattura, Natural (Farm).

22.5g coffee

410g water

Approx 3min 20.

Chocolate and red cherries. One of the cleanest natural coffees I've ever had.


----------



## GS11

Lovely bright sunny morning here in Essex. Aero press brew in van. Rave Peru Femeninio Cecanor. Really enjoying this bean. Dark chocolate roasted, smooth, nutty. Very nice with a blueberry muffin


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Finished off my extract order over Christmas (Finca el Chollo & Original the highlights) and seeing in the new year with Jailbreak and El Salvador Finca los Alpes Pacamara - both very tasty!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finished off the Thalia blend from atkinsons that the systemic kid left for me . 17g dose 5 sec pre infusion , straight Into a flat white. Stonking , moreish, fudge and caramac .

The onto some rave fudge from the freezer. Started with 16g big gloopy ristretto pour. Looked lovley , tasted great as a piccolo.


----------



## Ian H

2014 Mk 1 Jailbreak for the mornings. I had to radically change the grind and timing of the MC-2 to cope with this one. Grind coarser and for shorter than the previous Waitrose Monsooned Malabar - no problem though. Nice easy drinking.

Reading Workhouse de-caff for the evening. When that's all gone, then Hasbean de-caff for trial and comparison purposes.


----------



## Charliej

Well I'm on what was for me and the Roaster a brand new coffee I was at the Roberts and Co Roastery just before Xmas and they had just finished their 1st roast ever of some Burundi Murama beans and having never tried any coffee from Burundi bought 500g it's a fairly dark roast. I'm really liking it but as I'm at the tail end of this whole rotten cold and chest infection debacle I'm still struggling to get any exact taste descriptors in my head, will report back when these thoughts are clear as at the moment it just tastes like a good cup of coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

Only just got round to opening the HB Christmas Filter blend! Its very lemony! Although the beans in the bag smell like blackcurrants.

Made a decent chemex with it, surprising amount of bloom action - not stale by any means, bonus!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Londinium Rwandan as espresso . Stonking.............


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Londinium Rwandan as espresso . Stonking.............


Oooooooo wait till the Bolivian hits your mouth!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Oooooooo wait till the Bolivian hits your mouth!!!


The Bolivian marching powder, re sorry coffee ( wrong forum







) is resting as we speak ....

To qualify the Rwandan , epsresso wise , complex in a good way . Dark not bitter , hints of citrus .

just pulled a shot , trying to film at same time accidentally pre infused for 10 seconds .

Stuck it in milk, became a dark chocolate Terry's orange. Yummy .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Londinium Rwandan as espresso . Stonking.............


Make me wish I'd got some, but I've got more than enough beans at the mo!


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Make me wish I'd got some, but I've got more than enough beans at the mo!


Here you go have mine &#8230;...

View attachment 5046


----------



## s7uat

I've been using Square Mile's Red Brick for my Espresso for far too long now. Love it but need to try some of your suggestions.


----------



## garydyke1

HB Christmas filter blend. Having to use unfiltered tap water, so my v60 tastes like generic 'coffee'


----------



## CrazyH

HB BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA CANARIO PULPED NATURAL, in the aeropress, received on the monthly subscription. Primarily sweet and something quite fresh and fruity going on too. Bit of trouble diluting it "right" (messing with multiple mugs and a kettle), not enough and can't taste the fruit, too much and it was watery, though I was trying an inverted method, so not my usual recipe so I will try my standard tomorrow. I set aside some to add a dash of milk to and it was insanely sweet.

Bit more interesting than the previous Brazil I had.


----------



## MWJB

CrazyH said:


> HB BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA CANARIO PULPED NATURAL, in the aeropress, received on the monthly subscription. Primarily sweet and something quite fresh and fruity going on too. Bit of trouble diluting it "right" (messing with multiple mugs and a kettle), not enough and can't taste the fruit, too much and it was watery, though I was trying an inverted method, so not my usual recipe so I will try my standard tomorrow. I set aside some to add a dash of milk to and it was insanely sweet.
> 
> Bit more interesting than the previous Brazil I had.


If I dilute I aim to have the brewed coffee at around a 70g/l ratio, so say you had a 17g dose & made a concentrate, top up to ~243g?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Decided to give Scott Rao's V60 method a go this morning which includes a vigorous stir early on - don't know another V60 method that recommends this. Had been dosing 35grm to 500ml brewed weight but cut this back to 32grm - extraction was 20.5% and bang on the tasting notes.


----------



## coffeechap

Londinium Rwandan 17 grams in 24 grams out 27 seconds, what a sweet balanced espresso, first hit is smooth dark chocolate, followed by a hit of Seville orange, like drinking a chocolate orange only the mouth feel lingers for hours.... Just lush


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Londinium Rwandan 17 grams in 24 grams out 27 seconds, what a sweet balanced espresso, first hit is smooth dark chocolate, followed by a hit of Seville orange, like drinking a chocolate orange only the mouth feel lingers for hours.... Just lush


On the money with that description , bonkers good


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> On the money with that description , bonkers good


Yep bonkers good, genuinely surprised that more haven't given the Londinium beans a pasting as if knock out espresso is you goal, you just can't go far wrong, but then as an L1 user perhaps I am biased.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Yep bonkers good, genuinely surprised that more haven't given the Londinium beans a pasting as if knock out espresso is you goal, you just can't go far wrong, but then as an L1 user perhaps I am biased.


L1 user here too , but everytime I have londinium beans I think , why don't I get these more often , as even the one Reiss didn't like ( the yiragacheeff he sent as a freebie ) , was really good. Last year the DOSL and the Honduran were absolute stand outs for me . This Rwandannow is lovely, I tend to drink more milk based most of the time , but been gulping this as espresso. I expect great things of the Bolivian resting currently

Expensive in small quantities (250g ) but you can take a punt and get a quantity of any his beans , as they get cheaper the more you order, and you won't be disappointed . If you have a lever and you haven't tried his beans your missing out .


----------



## Charliej

The only reason I haven't been caning Londinium as a supplier is the cost, there's just me in the flat to drink coffee and just can't afford Londinium in small quantities and wouldn't have time to use large quantities before they are past there best. Unless either Martin or Patrick would let me add a bag or two when they order?


----------



## ronsil

This morning I have just finished 4 double espressos, some with milk & some 'au natural'.

A wonderful opening to celebrate the completion of our new coffee area & kitchen.

The Beans I used came from Londinium & were kindly sent by Reiss to sample with a small order I had sent them for the Rwandan Beans.

Called Bolivian Marcelino Katan Organic they rate up there with some of the best SOs I've enjoyed. Although a bit fresh, be even better by next Wednesday, they are so deep & full bodied with the very dark high cocoa content chocolate that I like so much. Wonderful mouth feel.

To my mind completely destroys any myth that seems to have arisen regarding Londinium Beans being roasted to suit the L1. These espressos I have enjoyed this morning came out of the La Spaz with perfect pours.

Looking forward to trying the Rwandan towards the end of next week. I was one of the few who wasn't too keen on the DSOL Rwandan last year.

Off to have number 5 now, be envious!.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Excellent Ron , in have the Bolivian ready to go as we speak. Was looking forward to it , now can't wait.


----------



## GS11

Back from a sunny morning walk. Not fancying a milk based drink and went for V60 instead.

Rave Rewandan Gisuma Red Bourbon. Roasted this only 2 days ago. Smells gorgeous in the packet. Grinds nicely in the Zass no static. 14g in 250g out. Bubbled away nicely in the v60. Total brew time was 4min.

Wondefull sweet berry aroma and great taste/ mouthfeel : Sweet Berries/ Plum / Chocolate. Really nice.







(even though I roasted this darker than I would have liked)

Look forward too trying this in the aeropress and of course the brewtus (once it has rested a while longer)


----------



## CrazyH

HB Kebel Aricha aeropress. Bean a little bit old but still excellent.


----------



## Soll

Sunday's for me use to be starting off with a swim at the local pool then off to Costa's for breakfast, but that was in the wilderness years before owning the Bezzera Strega. So this morning consisted of 50 lengths in the pool and quickly back home to fire up the strega. I'm liking the DSOL beans with milk, very smooth with no acidity and today I got more of the orange taste than before, must of had a better extraction - don't know ! But along side freshly baked Croissant at the local Jewish bakers, it was a most satisfying breakfast.


----------



## garydyke1

A chemex of BOLIVIA - FINCA CANTON UYUNENSE -TEODOCIO MAMANI - WASHED TYPICA

Such an elegant delicious coffee. A highlight of the year so far


----------



## t-c

Raves Italian Job- 18g got 30 out in 29 seconds, even tasted nuts, and enjoyed 2 more cups this afternoon.

Think I'll stick to this one as sooo nice and more to my taste.

(Still very much enjoying the Rwandan Gisuma Red Bourbon also)


----------



## garydyke1

Just dialling this in http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-finca-coroico-montano-washed for espresso.

First attempt without touching grind setting - 5 seconds preinfusion @55% @ 93c - - 20g into 30.5g in 35 seconds. drips didnt hit the cup until 19 seconds and then the last few seconds were gushing. Flavour wise - Smashes you in the mouth with thick dark chocolate. There is acidity which I guess could be orangey. The first time I can say the Sage created a 'thick' shot. This is a pretty dark roast for HB . I wont need to touch the grind setting, simply change preinfusion time up or down, longer the preinfusion the faster the following flow. zero seconds might choke the machine and 10 seconds preinfusion might end up 25 seconds total - all with differing cup profiles.


----------



## MWJB

Steeped I got more of a cooked plums acidity, but orangey on "the burp"...evidently, I should sip more, not glug. ;-)


----------



## GS11

Rave Rewanda Gisuma

Drip V60 14g > 260g 30sec pre-infuse 4min total brew time.

This is 8 days since roast date. Most enjoyable this morning with a blueberry muffin:good:

(also worked very well last night in an 8oz flat white)


----------



## Geordie Boy

Been drinking the HB Bolivia Finca Coroico Montaño Washed at work in a Kalita Wave all week. Balanced chocolate with a hint of orange when you get it right.

This morning I've had it as both a Chemex and Flat White for the first time. Flat White was stonking, like a creamy Terry's Chocolate Orange. Chemex I didn't quite get right, lots of chocolate but little orange.


----------



## CallumT

Just brewed up a couple milk based bevvys for me and the girlfriend prior to running some stuff to the couriers.









They'd been stood a while before there posed photo, Raves natural G1 adado brewed on the L1 - 15.8g into 30g working really well. All the natural funk is there but it is in no way overpoweringly boozey like the larger 18g doses I tried yesterday.


----------



## aaronb

Londinium Rwanda as a double espresso.

Butterworths Preu Tunki in the chemex.

Nailed them both, best coffee I've made all week.


----------



## CletePurcel

Really enjoying the Rave Fudge in milk with my new Gaggia Classic and MC2.

Thanks for all the forum help getting me set up with this. I'm going through the coffee a lot faster than I expected...


----------



## GS11

Awful wet day today in Essex









Indian Monsooned Malabar AA rested 2 days from roast. I was aiming for 3 days rest but was keen to try and smelling great in packet.

Medium side of medium/dark roast. Brewed via aero press inversion.

Sweet almond / nougat / well balanced. Most enjoyable...especially with a chocolate muffin on the side


----------



## Charliej

Foul day here in Chorley as well. Cracked open my bag of Coffee Compass Sulawesi Kalossi Grade 1 this morning it was roasted on Friday so maybe a little early to be using it. 20.4g in 32.3 g out in 24 seconds with 4 seconds preinfusion at 57% pressure. Nice looking extraction, although a little fast and definitely under extracted though not badly so, not getting the huge body and mouthfeel I was expecting although I am getting some of the herbal notes, I need to go a couple of steps tighter on the grind I suspect, a promising start though. I think I'll use up what I tipped into the grinder throat and mini hopper and then leave it a few more days and revisit then, so back to their DSOL blend later today.


----------



## Mrboots2u

After having been in hotel ( location arse end of nowhere m6 ) , and therefore having to drink tea , I'm very glad to be back at home .

First one pulled - Londinium Rwandan 17 g in 17 out ristretto , 3 oz of milk . Sodding gorgeous .


----------



## Neill

First try of 3fe roasted Bolivian copacabana. Had it in the chemex. Lovely toffee sweetness. Some malty flavour to me and a nice little bit of acidity at the end.


----------



## jeebsy

V60 of the BOLIVIA FINCA DAVID VILCA CATURRA NATURAL (MILL).

Ground on the Royal and there's far fewer fines than on the Hario Slim. Tasty but maybe a little 'thin' so going to tighten grind slightly for next one. Forgot to start the timer but seemed to run a bit quick.


----------



## garydyke1

Neill said:


> First try of 3fe roasted Bolivian copacabana. Had it in the chemex. Lovely toffee sweetness. Some malty flavour to me and a nice little bit of acidity at the end.


Has Bean had this coffee couple of years back and the tasting notes were ''n the cup, this is yellow. Now I know 'yellow' is a strange description, but think yellow; think peaches and oranges (not strictly yellow), mangoes, and star fruit. 'Sunshine in a cup' may be one description too far, but you get the idea. A delicious brewed coffee.''


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> Has Bean had this coffee couple of years back and the tasting notes were ''n the cup, this is yellow. Now I know 'yellow' is a strange description, but think yellow; think peaches and oranges (not strictly yellow), mangoes, and star fruit. 'Sunshine in a cup' may be one description too far, but you get the idea. A delicious brewed coffee.''


Ha, don't know if I get all the peaches and mangos. Definitely some acidity at the end. I'm not great at picking out types of acidity. It was delicious brewed though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just got to my complimentary jampit from coffee compass - it's very jampit like ( in a good way ) , the bold flavours in milk one would expect , and pulled short sweet and big flavours . Thanks coffee compass.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've been using Coffee Compass Jampit for the last couple of days. I'm still having a play with it, but pulled an excellent Ristretto this morning.

19g in 20g out. Awesomely intense!


----------



## tribs

Square Mile Kochere Espresso

First shot was a 50sec Ristretto (18g > 25g). Wow. So much fruit on the nose with a little milk chocolate. Tastes of strawberry bubblegum. In milk, it's strawberry bubblegum milkshake, lol. I just love these insane Naturals.


----------



## Mrboots2u

tribs said:


> Square Mile Kochere Espresso
> 
> First shot was a 50sec Ristretto (18g > 25g). Wow. So much fruit on the nose with a little milk chocolate. Tastes of strawberry bubblegum. In milk, it's strawberry bubblegum milkshake, lol. I just love these insane Naturals.


Got some of this ready to go .

Just clearing out the hopper of jam pit.

Cant wait....


----------



## jeebsy

tribs said:


> Square Mile Kochere Espresso
> 
> First shot was a 50sec Ristretto (18g > 25g). Wow. So much fruit on the nose with a little milk chocolate. Tastes of strawberry bubblegum. In milk, it's strawberry bubblegum milkshake, lol. I just love these insane Naturals.


I've got some too. Can't wait to get home to try now after reading that!


----------



## jeebsy

tribs said:


> Square Mile Kochere Espresso
> 
> First shot was a 50sec Ristretto (18g > 25g). Wow. So much fruit on the nose with a little milk chocolate. Tastes of strawberry bubblegum. In milk, it's strawberry bubblegum milkshake, lol. I just love these insane Naturals.


Just had my first flat white with this, 20 in 30 out in about 35 secs, very tasty. Strawberry milkshake for sure


----------



## Xpenno

Just opened the Londinium Rwanda, first shot in and I'm preferring it over the Bolivia. both great coffees though!


----------



## Charliej

I'm back to the Coffee Compass Indonesia Sulawesi Kalossi Grade 1 after a further weeks rest post roast and it's much improved the cupping notes are spot on . It's got the massive body and mouthful you would expect with an Indonesian coffee, , there is little or no acidity I can pick up on and I'm usually fairly sensitive to that, there are also some lovely sweet but herbal tastes in there I'm trying hard to define exactly, along with some tobacco like hints in the same way a fragrance can have tobacco notes. If you like Indonesian coffees you can't go far wrong giving this a try. It has benefited from a 12 days rest as opposed to the 4 days post roast when I 1st tried it. It has been stored in the handy coffee container we got with the DSOL beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Now on square mile kochere espresso too. This is a different kettle of fish ( I mean this in a very good way ) . The aroma on opening the bag is massive strawberries .

Extraction wise , I'm pulling shots differently to how I would . 17g in 18 vst. Big pre infusion ( 10 seconds ) 25 seconds then after output plus 30 g .

As espresso flirt , sweet , not acidic , hints of strawberry and blackcurrant to the fore . Ina. Flat white , as someone else said a lovely strawberry milk shake .

Gonna enjoy pushing this bean with dose and extraction as far as I can to get the biggest fruity cup possible .

Who said a lever can't do light . Wrong wrong wrong wrong


----------



## garydyke1

What is a 'light roast' anyway. There is only a 'right roast'


----------



## garydyke1

Cracked open the Pacamara funky, dialling in a Mazzer Major for a friend.

20g >35.5g > 24 seconds

Crazy marzipan and strawberry syrup, Neapolitan icecream (the mix of choc, straw and vanilla) but very clean.

Insanely delicious even not dialled in. Much better than last year


----------



## omegabri

RAVE : Jagong Village, flat white

Enjoying, but looking forward to switching back to Signature Blend......and trying Italian Job Blend too!


----------



## El carajillo

omegabri said:


> RAVE : Jagong Village, flat white
> 
> Enjoying, but looking forward to switching back to Signature Blend......and trying Italian Job Blend too!


I Have just finished the Jagong Village but prefer the Signature Blend and Italian Job alo the Suarez and Feminino.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> As espresso flirt , sweet , not acidic , hints of strawberry and blackcurrant to the fore . Ina. Flat white , as someone else said a lovely strawberry milk shake


Just pulled 20g in to about 38g, nice and slow, added some vodka, Tia Maria and Kahlua....very tasty. Not one for the purists though!

View attachment 5454


(need to be careful with these or I might not make it out later)


----------



## Charliej

Hmm decisions, decisions, I've got 1 bag left of the Coffee Compass DSOL beans left, 500g of Coffee Compass Australian Skybury, 500g of Roberts & Co Costa Rica Zamorana (a medium dark roast) and 250g of Roberts' Brazil Fazenda Rodomunho, which to open next ?


----------



## ronsil

All day today I've been drinking Coffee Compass's Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit which is the same as the last DSOL Beans.

It was roasted 24/01/14. Have adjusted the recipe a little. Now weighing in at 18 grams with 24 grams out for 28 seconds incl 3 secs pre infusion. Temperature now set to 92C. Sweet, choc, nuts, light spice & a big mouthfeel. Flavours linger for hours. No bitterness (lower temp helps this)

So impressed with this Blend. Nice espresso but outstanding with milk. Macchiato at its best.

I see a great similarity between these roasters & Rave.


----------



## Spazbarista

Pact Espresso.

Well rested. Grind spot on. Absolutely tasteless. Rest of beans went in compost.

Got in car.

Drove to Rave.

Scored some Cuban Serrano.

Lush.


----------



## Mrboots2u

SQM - Kochere SO. This is fun to play around with in terms of extraction. 17g ( finer than Ive ever had the mythos ) , 10 seconds pre infusion , start dump of 3 seconds. 30 g out in about 35 seconds .

Made as a machiatto , wonderful. Still that soft strawberry sweetness but with a finish off something else, a hint of booze or something .....

When i started drinking this bean my brain was in conflict ....

" This is in a coffee cup , it doesn't taste like what you normally give us in a coffee cup ....."

Versus

" Yeah but its good isn't it. You don't know why yet but its good "

It has set off a taste in my head that i didn't associate with coffee but i thought was yummy

The latter argument has quickly won over in my head and palate .

Off for another, trying new coffee is ace..... ( thanks CB )


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> SQM - Kochere SO. This is fun to play around with in terms of extraction. 17g ( finer than Ive ever had the mythos ) , 10 seconds pre infusion , start dump of 3 seconds. 30 g out in about 35 seconds .
> 
> Made as a machiatto , wonderful. Still that soft strawberry sweetness but with a finish off something else, a hint of booze or something .....
> 
> When i started drinking this bean my brain was in conflict ....
> 
> " This is in a coffee cup , it doesn't taste like what you normally give us in a coffee cup ....."
> 
> Versus
> 
> " Yeah but its good isn't it. You don't know why yet but its good "
> 
> It has set off a taste in my head that i didn't associate with coffee but i thought was yummy
> 
> The latter argument has quickly won over in my head and palate .
> 
> Off for another, trying new coffee is ace..... ( thanks CB )


Picked up a bag of this yesterday. Looking forward to trying it later. This is what makes up 50% of the current sweetshop blend and it is the finest I've ever had to grind.


----------



## adz

I've just started on some 200 degrees coffee from a local roaster in Nottingham. Really nice flavour to them. Need to tweak my grinder slightly as didn't get a great pour (I'm still getting used to all of this!







).


----------



## Mrboots2u

adz said:


> I've just started on some 200 degrees coffee from a local roaster in Nottingham. Really nice flavour to them. Need to tweak my grinder slightly as didn't get a great pour (I'm still getting used to all of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Used to live in Nottingham ... Which roasters are you using ?


----------



## garydyke1

v60-01 of the HB Nic Limoncello Pacamara Funky (10g >200g). Its brilliant this year. Different from last years crop, I would say more like last years 'elegant'.

The IMM roast is spot on. Although a touch of oils showing, there isnt any roasty notes in the cup.

This is strawberry angel delight, soft banana sweets you get in pick n mix, and a touch of caramel on the finish.


----------



## adz

Mrboots2u said:


> Used to live in Nottingham ... Which roasters are you using ?


It's a place called 200 degrees. Seem to be fairly new on the block. They're based on Meadow Lane (near the county ground). I've been invited down to have a look at how they roast their beans, which should be interesting to see. Not that i know what i'll be looking at









Their website is at http://200degs.com


----------



## Jonathan007

Mrboots2u said:


> SQM - Kochere SO. This is fun to play around with in terms of extraction. 17g ( finer than Ive ever had the mythos ) , 10 seconds pre infusion , start dump of 3 seconds. 30 g out in about 35 seconds .
> 
> Made as a machiatto , wonderful. Still that soft strawberry sweetness but with a finish off something else, a hint of booze or something .....
> 
> When i started drinking this bean my brain was in conflict ....
> 
> " This is in a coffee cup , it doesn't taste like what you normally give us in a coffee cup ....."
> 
> Versus
> 
> " Yeah but its good isn't it. You don't know why yet but its good "
> 
> It has set off a taste in my head that i didn't associate with coffee but i thought was yummy
> 
> The latter argument has quickly won over in my head and palate .
> 
> Off for another, trying new coffee is ace..... ( thanks CB )


Have just had 350g's delivered of Kochere as part of my wife's cool idea of getting me a 6th month subscription from Square Mile coffee. It's lovely stuff


----------



## CrazyH

HB BOLIVIA FINCA CANTON UYUNENSE TEODOCIO MAMANI WASHED TYPICA ,recieved in the monthly subscription.

This morning done in a french press. Quite complex, the initial taste was quite sharp, I thought, but a nice chocolatey aftertaste saves it.


----------



## mym

I just opened the Organic Bolivian high roast beans I picked up from the Algerian on Saturday (their February offer at £6/500g - I usually get the monthly offer, you get to cycle through their main varieties across about two years). They make very good espresso for my tastes. Dark, intense and just faintly bitter to cut through the milk in this cappuccino. Strong too, I can feel that double coursing through my system.


----------



## garydyke1

My last 10g of Limoncillo Pacamara Funky as a v60 (non Matt Perger technique today).


----------



## Xpenno

Square Mile Red Brick Espresso Blend. Really enjoying this so far, a great balance of body, acidity and nuttiness. 22g VST, 19.5g into 34g @ 93deg.

First time I tried Square Mile I didn't get on with either of the beans I had. I wanted to give them another go and am glad I did, very tasty.

Spence


----------



## ronsil

On the 9th. day after roast of Rave's Sumatra Jagong Village. Started using it on day 5 & its been improving daily up to today.

Disappointing sums it up. I found the first cup had definitely gone downwards. Had been at fine grind 18 gms in with 28 gms out for 28 seconds at 93C.

Changed to 20 gms in with 26 gms out at 92C slightly coarser grind & it is better but still underwhelmed with this Bean. Mind you except for one or two noticeable SOs I generally prefer a blend for espresso. May try a few green to roast myself to get a better understanding of the Bean.

Going to put away the balance of the Beans for a week or so to see what happens & to compare with my roasting of the same beans. May also blend them with something else.


----------



## froggystyle

ronsil said:


> On the 9th. day after roast of Rave's Sumatra Jagong Village. Started using it on day 5 & its been improving daily up to today.
> 
> Disappointing sums it up. I found the first cup had definitely gone downwards. Had been at fine grind 18 gms in with 28 gms out for 28 seconds at 93C.
> 
> Changed to 20 gms in with 26 gms out at 92C slightly coarser grind & it is better but still underwhelmed with this Bean. Mind you except for one or two noticeable SOs I generally prefer a blend for espresso. May try a few green to roast myself to get a better understanding of the Bean.
> 
> Going to put away the balance of the Beans for a week or so to see what happens & to compare with my roasting of the same beans. May also blend them with something else.


Ron, What did you roast these beans in?


----------



## froggystyle

I am finishing off my Rwanda rave beans this morning, just brewed in my V60, 15g in to 250ml.

Tasting yummy!


----------



## ronsil

froggystyle said:


> What did you roast these beans in?


Not roasted these beans yet. I purchased them 'ready roasted' from Rave.

I will be ordering some green over the next few days & will roast them in the Hottop.


----------



## froggystyle

ronsil said:


> Not roasted these beans yet. I purchased them 'ready roasted' from Rave.
> 
> I will be ordering some green over the next few days & will roast them in the Hottop.


I see, i have a kg of the green beans, bit unsure how to roast them as i cant find any profiles for them in the gene...


----------



## Milanski

Oh my gosh, 100% Espresso Blend from Butterworth & Son.

I can see why it won the Caffine award. Very tasty!

On my second attempt at dialling it in I managed 19g in 32g out in 35 seconds at 109c on Silivia with the Auber.

Really chocolatey, rich mouthfeel and a little twist of something I can't yet get my head round at the end.

Highly recommended!


----------



## rodabod

Climpson's Winter Espresso Blend. These guys never fail to impress. Really sweet, nice and balanced.


----------



## Charliej

Coffee Compass Australian Skybury, one of my favourite beans and they have done it justice with the roast just a hair on the dark side of medium and a lovely balanced cup that works in milk as well and has very little acidity. It's still not as good as the ones I've tried over in Australia, particularly the ones from the plantation gate roastery and cafe, I suspect that the best beans from there never leave the country.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on the 2nd lot of londinium Bolivian ... 17g in 17 out ristretto In a cortado , one for me , one for TSK. Dark choc with a hint of pleasing acidity . Lovely


----------



## garydyke1

Opened this today : http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/zamorana-espresso

20g > 34.5g > 29 seconds. Apple n plums, touch of bakers chocolate. Could do with tightening the grind a touch (or reducing preinfusion a couple of seconds) to reduce the brightness a touch. A lovely espresso tho


----------



## CrazyH

HB finca loazya washed. Picked this up in local cafe as I was out of coffee so it's not that fresh but I still prefer it to the other Bolivian I received in the subscription. In the french press it was a bit sweeter possibly it muted the acidity slightly.


----------



## glevum

garydyke1 said:


> Opened this today : http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/zamorana-espresso
> 
> 20g > 34.5g > 29 seconds. Apple n plums, touch of bakers chocolate. Could do with tightening the grind a touch (or reducing preinfusion a couple of seconds) to reduce the brightness a touch. A lovely espresso tho


Really enjoy this ...sugared almonds cuts nicely in a flat white. Very gloppy bramley shots. Very sweet


----------



## Nimble Motionists

glevum said:


> Really enjoy this ...sugared almonds cuts nicely in a flat white. Very gloppy bramley shots. Very sweet


Sounds good - got a bag on the way along with some Original and the ElSalv COE.


----------



## kikapu

Kochere Espresso from Square mile coffee the last few days, cant really say I like it but I think its more down to me! I don't think it was much to do with my extractions as the big issue for me was the berry taste! In particular the blueberry as I don't like them! Guess I should have thought about that before ordering. But I didn't really think it would taste as berryeee as it did but they were bang on with the tasting notes!

However in milk obviously much more muted but a definite berry taste unfortunately not a strawberry milkshake taste for me!


----------



## innatelogic

Jailbreak from Hasbean. It's tasty! I find it difficult to put flavour descriptors to coffee but it tastes light and somewhat fruity to me. As an espresso it has none of the 'ashy' flavours I tend not to like.

I often drink light roasted single origins and it's nice to go back to a blend; selected for rounded characteristics. I find it has more body than what I was drinking anyway.


----------



## CrazyH

innatelogic said:


> Jailbreak from Hasbean. It's tasty! I find it difficult to put flavour descriptors to coffee but it tastes light and somewhat fruity to me. As an espresso it has none of the 'ashy' flavours I tend not to like.
> 
> I often drink light roasted single origins and it's nice to go back to a blend; selected for rounded characteristics. I find it has more body than what I was drinking anyway.


Of the HB blends I've had in cafes I think Jailbreak is the best all-rounder, doesn't go too far in any direction.

I took advantage of Small Batch's advertisement promo and got had the Blue Note filter blend as a french press. Really tasty, the distinctive Yirgacheffe is the dominant flavour despite being 40%, but the Brazil rounds it off making it really easy to drink.


----------



## Charliej

I'm now on the Coffee Compass Rwanda Bwishaza red bourbon it's a medium-medium dark roast and of all the Rwandan's I've tried since the Londinium DSOL lot the closest to them in taste. They have a lovely creamy buttery mouthfeel, with great body and a chocolate and plum sweetness I'd highly recommend it even over the Rwandan beans from Rave.


----------



## garydyke1

Lemsip & Water : (


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Lemsip & Water : (


small violins playing somewhere in the back ground .

manflu.....

manflu.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Lemsip & Water : (


Not heard of that before - SO or blend??


----------



## Charliej

It's a new Has Bean Micro lot cultivated in Birmingham for this week only.


----------



## Beanz

I've had 3 cups today. A cup of this Mexican coffee from hype and also two coffees from Rave Coffee. The Rave ones were signature (i think i've had it too long now though - started to taste a bit funny) and also a cup of the bourbon one which i have to say isn't my favourite. High as a kite as they say. Delicious though!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

HasBean Bolivia Finca Canton Uyunense Teodocio Mamani - Chemex brewed. Extraction was on the high side of the acceptable range. Coffee still tasted surprisingly good - loads of dark chocolate and hints of strawberry/blackcurrant. Need to bring the extraction % down to enhance the fruit notes. Amazing how two beans from the same area need quite big differences in grind coarseness. Yesterday's came out bang on the tasting notes.


----------



## Charliej

Still on the Coffee Compass Rwandan, I'd now define the creamy buttery and smooth mouthfeel like those gold wrapped hard butterscotch sweets that used be available in the Woolworths pick and mix or from any good sweetshop, there is a lovely natural sweetness to this coffee and as well as the plums I'm also tasting what I can only describe as bramble(blackberry) jelly as an aftertaste. Been pulling 20g into 32g @ 93 degrees 3 seconds preinfusion at 55% it works well as espresso and still get the flavours in milk as a flat white in the Acme cups, in milk the butterscotch really shines through with some chocolate as well and still a pleasant hint of the fruit flavours.


----------



## garydyke1

Still on the lemsip. At least today i cant taste it.

Actually thats a bad thing though, right?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hasbean - siempre bold street blend

On opening the bag massive blueberry aroma , delightful

Espresso pulled at 17g and 1.6 ratio gives blueberry punch to the mouth , hint of funky sherry

Pulled as a longer ristretto ratio than I normally would it delivers In milk ( 17g in 19 to 20g out ) , I'm getting milk chocolate and with a lovely hint of those blueberries again.

Lovely get it while you can.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Hasbean - siempre bold street blend......Lovely get it while you can.


It's only on sale this month so be very quick!


----------



## chestwood

Climpson & sons espresso blend ... Outstanding. Used to go for square mile but this lot knock it into a cocked hat. Nice special single origins too, not cheap mind you.


----------



## Max

Rave Coffee - Jagong Village

First try of this one and it's very nice! Great way to start the morning!


----------



## Soll

Grinds espresso blend this morning ! First time I've tried their for myself at home and I have to say I'm quite pleased with myself, taste wise I don't think I'm far off from what they produce at their coffee bar in Westfield!


----------



## Geordie Boy

HB Bolivia Coroico Montano Washed. Lovely zing of orange in it which works great in a flat white, one of those you just have to down in one


----------



## rodabod

Climpson's Baron.

The DSOL guys would like this.


----------



## Wobin19

Square Miles Redbrick. Thought it was like sherbet to begin with, but after a trawl though the forum, pulled longer shots 18g dose in a 20g VST, 32-34g out in 35 seconds, 10 seconds to first drip. Completely different and absolutely gorgeous. A little bright but only a little acidity backed up with bags of flavour. It is really nice to have something a bit different. I think the blend changed just after I ordered mine, its a 3 bean blend. 70% Jatoba Brazil, 20% Salaca Costa Rica and 10% El Centro Costa Rica. Pretty decent in an aeropress too.


----------



## garydyke1

James Gourmet Sulawesi (courtesy of Callum - cheers dude!)

Chemex

22.5 dose

415g water

approx 3 mins

Very delicate coffee, on the edge of under-developed roast-wise. Red hue, tea-like transparency. Quite complex and buttery mouthfeel. Darn cold still playing the sinuses up struggling to pick up much more.

Might cup the remainder of this tomorrow for a proper assessment.


----------



## ShortShots

James Gourmet Sulawesi, as above, thanks Callum!

18g in (L1 and coffeechap's EK)

25g out in 25s

sweet and complex, would add more but have been playing with the ek far too much today so my palate is ruined. Will try again tomorrow


----------



## mym

The Indonesian Blue Sumatra dark roast the Algerian is doing at £6/500g this month is decidedly nice, the Flat Black I just made is every bit as good as the cappuccino I had earlier.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Origin - F30 blend

Enjoyed this as a milk based blend , pulling 18g into 30 g . Leaving pre infusion until first drips

In milk Smooth caramel , chocolate and a hint of nuts.

This is a medium roast. Its not a "strong smack in the mouth coffee " but a good comfort blend .

Every week i have four friends round and make capps after capps for them .

They are not coffee dweebs but they know when the beans have changed and they all gave it a thumbs up.

As espresso , sweet and nutty. Nothing new in that flavour description but good at what it does .

Id drink this again , and go back to Origin for some single origin beans another time .


----------



## c_squared

HB Brazil fazenda cachoeira da grama yellow bourbon.

I've mainly been throwing this out as a flat white. 18g in, 28g out. It's amazingly sweet, lovely strong chocolate and caramel in the cup.

Similarly sweet as espresso but with a nicely balanced acidity.

It's been a while since I have bought any has bean coffee but this is definitely one I will be coming back to!


----------



## Charliej

Colin have you tried it brewed in any way? I've been thinking of buying myself some more once I get through my current load of coffee an it would be nice if it worked brewed too as that's my current learning project as I mull over possible grinder upgrades and what will fit in the kitchen lol.


----------



## coffeechops

Started with a Rave Fudge flat white, first time I've had Rave and it is good!

CoffeeCircle 'Crazyhorse' mid-morning, gorgeous as espresso (or a flat white). Anyone else tried CoffeeCircle? Last bag I've got though :-(

Just had a Rave Signature but it's too fresh, looks like a fizzy drink...


----------



## c_squared

Charliej said:


> Colin have you tried it brewed in any way? I've been thinking of buying myself some more once I get through my current load of coffee an it would be nice if it worked brewed too as that's my current learning project as I mull over possible grinder upgrades and what will fit in the kitchen lol.


I haven't...yet! I'll run some through my chemex at some point, probably the weekend and let you know if it's any good.


----------



## Neill

Picked up another 3fe roasted Bolivian copacabana. Going for espresso this time having tasted it in Established. Flat white was sweet with toffee/butterscotch. Tasty stuff.


----------



## Soll

Raves Mocha Java rested after 10 days and dialed in after only the second shot on the Mythos. Strong smooth chocolate flavour on this one lovely in. flat white with warm buttered toast.


----------



## c_squared

Charliej said:


> Colin have you tried it brewed in any way? I've been thinking of buying myself some more once I get through my current load of coffee an it would be nice if it worked brewed too as that's my current learning project as I mull over possible grinder upgrades and what will fit in the kitchen lol.


Managed to throw some of this through the chemex this morning. It was certainly drinkable but it wasn't outstanding. It was balanced and tasted a bit biscuity with a very small touch of chocolate. Better as espresso or with steamed milk.


----------



## CrazyH

Remembered I had that bag of Pact Brazilian so threw that in the french press. Fortunately a bid of the acidity has died off and it turned out really nice.


----------



## garydyke1

Caravan coffee @ Yorks today , tasting great


----------



## Xpenno

Just getting through my first bag of Workshop Cult of Done, I love it! This stuff just keeps getting better and better. I opened on the day specified on their site and it was ok, the day after it was great and today its superb!

Superb mouthfeel, nice acidity, thinking grapes and plumbs, one of my favourite espressos so far.

Spence


----------



## Soll

My first ever latte art, I'm quite chuffed


----------



## Soll

Oh ! That was Rave's Mocha Java


----------



## Soll

Xpenno said:


> Just getting through my first bag of Workshop Cult of Done, I love it! This stuff just keeps getting better and better. I opened on the day specified on their site and it was ok, the day after it was great and today its superb!
> 
> Superb mouthfeel, nice acidity, thinking grapes and plumbs, one of my favourite espressos so far.
> 
> Spence


Tried that in milk yet ?


----------



## Xpenno

Soll said:


> Tried that in milk yet ?


Nope. Not a big milk drinker. Will fire up the second boiler now though


----------



## Soll

I have both, Flat white in the mornings and espresso during the day


----------



## El carajillo

Xpenno said:


> Nope. Not a big milk drinker. Will fire up the second boiler now though


BOO hoo I don't have a boiler to fire up just P /pot:dummy:


----------



## Xpenno

Soll said:


> I have both, Flat white in the mornings and espresso during the day


I always kick things off with espresso. Steam is up to temp so will give our a go shortly.


----------



## Xpenno

El carajillo said:


> BOO hoo I don't have a boiler to fire up just P /pot:dummy:


Pop round mine if you like. I'll be in all day


----------



## Mrboots2u

Smallbatch - Throwback espresso

Dark chocolate and nut cuts through milk very well. A blend for those that like their coffee to taste like traditional coffee but without having to have robusta in it.

Doesn't have the punch in the face of Rave's Italian job ( again no robusta ) but this has those traditional tastes without being overly bitter or as dark.

Nice traditional espresso , good milk blend . If you want to try some thing other than IJ then you could do a lot worse than giving this a go , not quite as dark or perhaps punchy , but certainly tasty.


----------



## gman147

New Roasters for me called 'Caravan Roasters' in East London.

Beautiful fruity medium roasted 7th March - blend containing Brazil Fazenda, La Placer Colombian and Kikai Kenyan beans. Works so well. The blend is called 'Market Blend' for those who want to try. The balance is perfect with biscuity cocoa with apricot notes as espresso. In milk it still has the power to cut through with its spice and sweetness.

Highly recommend. 8/10


----------



## Mrboots2u

poona said:


> New Roasters for me called 'Caravan Roasters' in East London.
> 
> Beautiful fruity medium roasted 7th March - blend containing Brazil Fazenda, La Placer Colombian and Kikai Kenyan beans. Works so well. The blend is called 'Market Blend' for those who want to try. The balance is perfect with biscuity cocoa with apricot notes as espresso. In milk it still has the power to cut through with its spice and sweetness.
> 
> Highly recommend. 8/10


Think I tried Caravan in Taylor's cafe when we went to Birmingham. Pretty tasty

edit as pointed out below was York's bakery cafe


----------



## Soll

poona said:


> New Roasters for me called 'Caravan Roasters' in East London.
> 
> Beautiful fruity medium roasted 7th March - blend containing Brazil Fazenda, La Placer Colombian and Kikai Kenyan beans. Works so well. The blend is called 'Market Blend' for those who want to try. The balance is perfect with biscuity cocoa with apricot notes as espresso. In milk it still has the power to cut through with its spice and sweetness.
> 
> Highly recommend. 8/10


Where in East London are they ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Think I tried Caravan in Taylor's cafe when we went to Birmingham. Pretty tasty


I think you mean Yorks Bakery Cafe? They use Caravan


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I think you mean Yorks Bakery Cafe? They use Caravan


derp your absolutely right thanks

I'll amend

Cheers !


----------



## gman147

Soll said:


> Where in East London are they ?


11-13 Exmouth Market, London EC1R 4QD

020 7833 8115


----------



## Geordie Boy

Probably more a sign of how many different coffee shops you've tried in different cities! Too easy to get them mixed up


----------



## garydyke1

Tim Wendelboe Finca Tamana (''espresso'')

Cold portafilter

19g in 18g VST

8 seconds preinfusion @60%

35.5g out

35 seconds @ 94C

Pour started perfectly and only started to drift slightly after 20g output. Tasting the best Ive had it. Even stone cold pretty darn good. Yesterday it was rank and a tweek to grind, temp and infusion and finally the Caimano is dialled in.

Red berry, citrus, delicate and (importantly sweet)


----------



## CrazyH

I threw together the remains of Small Batch's filter blend and last months HB subscription bolivian. Surprisingly bright but pretty tasty.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still digging the throwback espresso from small batch currently .

Its my early morning cappucino drink currently. Tasty as americano too.

Medium to dark, caramel , nuts , chocolate , a nod to traditional espresso with the punch of robusta are being so dark it hurts.


----------



## kikapu

Hasbean - Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural

Brewed with two different methods on the V60-02 and is the closest thing I have had to hot chocolate that isnt!!







Tasting notes say milk chocolate, caramel and toffee but to me was a bit more of a darker chocolate.

Even nicer as it cooled. Digging the Hausgrind making my coffee has such a better depth of flavor.


----------



## ronsil

Had a very nice breakfast cup of Java Jampit Hit out of the Gaggia Classic & Grinder this morning. Using this combo whilst waiting for you know what.

Drew off a cup of water to reduce boiler temp to 89C then mounted PF with 20 grams of JJH, brought temp back up to 96C & drew off 27 grams in 28 seconds. Very smooth,sweet with a little skimmed milk.


----------



## CallumT

Colombian from workshop; such a beaut on V60


----------



## Atilla

I have a Monsooned Malabar from the aptly named Monsoon Estates in Stratford Upon Avon as my current guest of choice. Anne from Monsoon really knows her stuff and put me onto their Malabar a few months ago and I've only really gotten round to re-trying it recently. I've been playing with extraction times and heat settings and across the board it is a fairly consistent pull. 25sec, 92°C 32g yield seems to be the best so far though, pulling an intense black, tar-looking shot with a rich burnt sugar coloured crema.

Not massively great (for me) as an espresso as it is quite bitter and spicy but in a flat white (or any other milky coffee) it is amazing. Deep, complex pungent flavours of burnt caramel and dark chocolate with very slight sweetness of the (whole) milk.

For Aeropress, I ground very very fine, 45g (bean weight) steeped in 230 ml at 92°C for 45 seconds produced a short, dark, slightly oily brew. Flavours when black were as described in above flat white but with no bitterness and very subtle spicy notes shining through the darker tones. I, personally, would choose this method over espresso based drinks for this bean.

The one thing I will add for this bean is that it is quite oily which makes keeping your grinder clean a bit of a tricky process. After about a week of resting in the dark, the oils come a bit more to the surface, so once open the best way to keep them that I have found is to keep them in a separate sealed container, grinding to order, instead of in the hopper of your bean muncher.

On a side note, I have some Sumatran Gegarang on its way from a friends roastery which I have had before and it is in the same vein, flavour-wise. I'll update when I try it.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Glad someone else on here has tried something from Monsoon Estates. They're my local roaster but don't get to try their stuff as much as I'd like as I've too many subscriptions on the go at the moment.

I agree that Anne and Chris are great to talk and their passion really comes across


----------



## Atilla

Monsoon really need to expand if I'm honest. They are doing such incredible work these days. I'd love to see them all over the place but in a selfish way I also want them to stay relatively small as they feel like such a special treat when I get to have some.

I take it you are near Stratford/Warwick then?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm in Warwick. There's an ever expanding list of decent coffee shops appearing in the area. I'm hoping to visit a couple next week in Stratford whilst the car's in for MOT


----------



## Atilla

Well if you get to Stratford, pop in and see Scott, the barista at HR on Windsor street, they've only been there a few months so are relative babies of the town but are getting rave reviews about the coffee being put out. I know him well and he's really passionate and knowledgeable when it comes to coffee and it shows, plus, he's always up for a long chat too. I think he actually had Annes Malabar in as a guest recently as well!

Box Brownie on Henley street is another fantastic place in Stratford, they've been there a long time now and are really great at what they do, I always only ever go to these two places for a coffee in Stratford these days as the rest pale in comparison. and I mean pale.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Thanks, I was going to try Box Brownie. Is HR the new looking place on the corner opposite Jimmy Spices? I spotted it the other week but unfortunately I'm never in town at times when these places are open!


----------



## Atilla

Yeah, I think it used to be a beauty salon before. I drove past yesterday and there is now a big sign on the wall that you can't miss









Definitely try them both, Box Brownie can get really busy and a bit of a pain trying to get a seat if the weather is nice though. HR seems to be a bit more chilled.


----------



## ronsil

Three cups actually, espresso with a smidgen of warm milk, not steamed, of Compass Coffee Java Jampit Hit. I have always thought these were excellent Beans but through the EK we're talking of something else here.

An interesting point for future EK owners is to change the basic meagre dial. The Machine has such fine adjustment you need more details for dialling in. Mine came from Ireland & cost around £20.

I started at 2.5 (25) on the dial for 32 seconds to yield 28 grams. I changed to 2.4 (just 1 point tighter) & got a much nicer espresso in 30 seconds yielding 25 grams. All at 93C.


----------



## garydyke1

Ron , its nice to see some commentary around the EK on a conventional pump machine. You appear to be hitting 'normal' espresso parameters & getting tasty results with ease quite far away from the 'zero' setting. I suspect its only extended preinfusion / v slow ramp up which requires a need to super super fine on the grind.

Cant wait to get my hands on one


----------



## garydyke1

I had 10.3g of Wendelboe Tamana. Ground it as fine as the Maestro+ would go and removed 0.3g of

v60-01

200g water @ just off boil

Flood and drain x 3, agitation with the pour.

As per the espresso, bright but not sour, bitterness = zero. Super clean. Delicate. Red fruits, tiny hint of sugary caramel, something floral too.

The key to this coffee is getting the sweetness out, its pretty hard to achieve


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bunnymen on the stereo

Curry cooking on the stove

Rwandan Londinium in the Cup

17g in 28 g first stab in the air for the grind .

Could doing with just coarsening the grind a tad.

Still lovely dark choc and orange as espresso , not as roasty as the last lot i had

Very windy here today though up on the hill!


----------



## Jon V

Pact's espresso blend as a flat white.

18g > 31g in 28 seconds with a decent looking extraction. Slightly on the bitter side so will coarsen a notch for next time


----------



## MattRobbo45

Cracked open this Gashonga from Foundry Roasters in Sheff this morning.

19g - 28s - 36g

Had to really tighten the grind to get it right.

Absolutely delicious.

Trying it in a flat white next.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Londinium Rwandan. Cracked it open after getting to the end of the dusty ape DSOL bean. Had to go significantly coarser.

1st shot completely choked, 2nd shot 18g in, 19g out in 45 secs. Still tasted intensely good...hint of oranges?? Will do better tomorrow.


----------



## dougie todd

Green tea because the alternative is instant coffee at the moment. Wish I had brought my aeropress with me while working away.


----------



## Neill

Just cupped the latest of my 3fe subscription coffee.









Brazil fazenda passeio: topazio. One bag is natural process and one is pulped natural. Same bean but very different coffees. It was interesting to taste side by side. I cupped blind. Even to my untrained palate they taste completely different. The pulped natural is more chocolatey with lots of caramel. Nice gentle acidity now it's cooled. The natural is more boozy dark fruit with some chocolate. Both great but think I enjoyed the pulped natural the best.


----------



## Neill

Had the pulped natural that I cupped yesterday. 15g in the Kalita wave. 250 mls of water in pulses. Ran through in about 3.10. Reall really sweet. Milk choc and caramel. Really thick creamy mouth feel. To be honest I'd never really noticed differences in mouthfeel in brewed coffee before but this one is so obvious. Pity I only have 125g of this but the fun is in comparing it to the natural. I'll run it through the Kalita later.


----------



## Geordie Boy

HB Didn't You Do Well Psyduck

Flat White this morning. Totally bonkers! Doesn't let your taste buds settle before hitting you from a different angle! Blueberry muffin, rum booziness, and sherbert fizz wiz keep attacking the mouth for supremacy in a battle to the death!


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> HB Didn't You Do Well Psyduck
> 
> Flat White this morning. Totally bonkers! Doesn't let your taste buds settle before hitting you from a different angle! Blueberry muffin, rum booziness, and sherbert fizz wiz keep attacking the mouth for supremacy in a battle to the death!


How does all that acidity taste in milk, not sure I want milk with sherbet


----------



## Geordie Boy

The acidity is more citric in nature, so as a fan of Tangfastics I don't mind it. Imagine those sweets that cackle on the tongue and you're there. Milk brings out the booziness in the berries more so it ends up being bold on all fronts. To add I normally don't like acidic coffees, this one is different


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> The acidity is more citric in nature, so as a fan of Tangfastics I don't mind it. Imagine those sweets that cackle on the tongue and you're there. Milk brings out the booziness in the berries more soviet ends up being bold on all fronts. To add I normally don't like acidic coffees, this one is different


I don't mind the citric taste. Think it would be nice as espresso. Just not sure I would like that in milk. I could be very wrong though.


----------



## Geordie Boy

It's definitely a marmite coffee


----------



## garydyke1

Intelligensia Sugar Glider espresso.

First pour on my Sage Naked filter revealed some distribution ''issues'' with my current workflow on the loan grinder (its nice to be able to see under the hood!)

18.3g > 28g

Still delicious and ironically better than anything I was served yesterday ! Sweet, caramelly, chocolate, sweet dessert coffee!!!


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Intelligensia Sugar Glider espresso.
> 
> First pour on my Sage Naked filter revealed some distribution ''issues'' with my current workflow on the loan grinder (its nice to be able to see under the hood!)
> 
> 18.3g > 28g
> 
> Still delicious and ironically better than anything I was served yesterday ! Sweet, caramelly, chocolate, sweet dessert coffee!!!


----------



## ronsil

Intelligensia Classic Black Cat again. These:









IMO were much nicer than yesterdays served with milk. Less sweet & more complex as espresso.


----------



## Xpenno

Back to Classic Black Cat for me today and it just gets better and better. 18g in my 18g vst, 28g in 28 seconds. Great mouth feel and choc flavors. Really enjoying it in straight doubles and americanos.


----------



## Jason1wood

Smokey Barn Ethiopia Yirgacheffe, wonderful espresso, but everything tastes amazing since I went from Rocky grinder to the Super Jolly


----------



## Atilla

I had a couple of interesting coffees this morning. Picked up a blend supplied to a few Cotswold cafe's by UE that was pretty boring and lifeless with very little profile to the flavour on a shorter shot (24 secs) so tried a fine grind which yielded 32g in 33 seconds and boy, were the results good. Nice long deep fruity flavours, not much acidity and an almost sweet finish.

I then had coffee and lunch at a mates workshop up north where we tried out his home roasted Peaberry which, I'm told, he ran through a SMOKER as part of the roasting process. (I was a bit unsure of this to begin with, but it changed my mind eventually)

Aeropressed, it was a bit flat, but the nice fruity caramel flavours were there. A bit sweet for me though.

Espresso extracted, though, big difference. Pungent, smokey, little sweetness, a touch of burnt sugar. Really full bodied from a relatively light roast with medium acidity and lots of complexity. I can't wait to try his next offering.

A good day for me, overall. Considering I wasn't anywhere near London.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on throwback espresso from small batch. 17g in 29g out . in milk deep mellow sweet chocolate and caramel notes one would expect from a blend like this. Nice.....


----------



## jeebsy

Smokey Barn's Costa Rican. Very tasty it was too.


----------



## tribs

I've just had a delightful, although lazily prepared v60 of the Smokey Barn's Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Washed.

I added milk (not textured) to the second half of the cup. Mmm. Is it just me that loves Yirg with milk?


----------



## tribs

Has Bean's Guest Espresso Psyduck

Pulled on the Classic with 18g VST.

18g > 29g in 22 secs. A bit short, but tasty nonetheless and great as a flat white.


----------



## froggystyle

Just knocked out a quick Indian bean from Rave, 17g in and you can see the result.

Quite chuffed with it i am!

Yummy!

View attachment 6212


View attachment 6211


----------



## tribs

2 big cappa's with Dusty Ape DSOL and a surprisingly good v60 of Smokey Barn's Sumatran Wahana Natural with a 6 minute bloom. lol


----------



## gman147

Jason1wood said:


> Smokey Barn Ethiopia Yirgacheffe, wonderful espresso, but everything tastes amazing since I went from Rocky grinder to the Super Jolly


I bet it does


----------



## El carajillo

Sunny day in Stourport just had a flat white with Coffee Compass Jampit Estate 18g in 30g out superb


----------



## Yes Row

Rave Columbian Suarez as espresso. Very nice, one more then off to West Midlands with my impress of coffee
View attachment 6231


----------



## Yes Row

Rave Columbian Suarez as espresso. Very nice, one more then off to West Midlands with my impress of coffee


----------



## Xpenno

Londinium Rwandan. It's the business!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Throwback espresso from Small Batch, the last shot out the bag, Really enjoyed it .

View attachment 6305


Off to order some of their easter blend...


----------



## innatelogic

Someone special bought me several coffees from Atkinsons in Lancaster. Yay. I cracked open the new Archetype blend today and, wow. It's probably still a little fresh, but was punchy, with balanced acidity, delicious and had great body. The best espresso I've made myself in a while!

Does anyone know what's in it? I'm trying to find out what regions and roasts I like best. This one is a hit. It's just not on the website (yet).


----------



## froggystyle

Forgot my beans again, so back on the Lavazza...

Man it sucks.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

innatelogic said:


> Someone special bought me several coffees from Atkinsons in Lancaster. Yay. I cracked open the new Archetype blend today and, wow. It's probably still a little fresh, but was punchy, with balanced acidity, delicious and had great body. The best espresso I've made myself in a while!
> 
> Does anyone know what's in it? I'm trying to find out what regions and roasts I like best. This one is a hit. It's just not on the website (yet).


They haven't changed the name on The website yet

archetyoe is this http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/213/espresso-lusso.htm

protype is this http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/293/the-music-room-thalia-blend.htm

I can ask what's in them next time I'm in ...


----------



## innatelogic

Mrboots2u said:


> They haven't changed the name on The website yet
> 
> archetyoe is this http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/213/espresso-lusso.htm
> 
> protype is this http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/293/the-music-room-thalia-blend.htm
> 
> I can ask what's in them next time I'm in ...


Aha, thanks Boots. So my archetype shot was supposed to be low acidity. Well I probably had some (delicious to my palate) bonus acidity from the freshness coming through. They say its bourbon and monsooned malabar on the website.

I'm glad it didn't turn out to be mainly Brazilian beans. The more I drink the more I'm convinced I don't get on well with Brazilian coffee. Maybe my taste experiences are actually consistent and not at all made up!


----------



## Mrboots2u

innatelogic said:


> Aha, thanks Boots. So my archetype shot was supposed to be low acidity. Well I probably had some (delicious to my palate) bonus acidity from the freshness coming through. They say its bourbon and monsooned malabar on the website.
> 
> I'm glad it didn't turn out to be mainly Brazilian beans. The more I drink the more I'm convinced I don't get on well with Brazilian coffee. Maybe my taste experiences are actually consistent and not at all made up!


The website isn't up to date at all , I do know they rebranded the Lusso or classics espresso as it was always called to archetype . The make up of the current blend may be different to what's on the actually website .

i know they changed the blend slightly about 6 months ago , I don't know if that is reflected in the tasting notes on the website . They were going trough and updating the tasting notes on loads of stuff couple of weeks ago .

I got some coffee shoved infront me me in a cupping bowl , sating waht does that taste of ......

so if you see a coffee on there with the tasting note of bread .......


----------



## carbonkid85

Opened a bag of Blake blend from Has Bean this morning and made a super punchy flat white. Completely delicious.

Also managed my first respectable rosetta too. Hurrah!


----------



## IanP

A tasty and full flavoured Raoul Mamani's Peru Tunki from Butterworths....sorry, meant to photograph it but drank it, from my favourite 6oz D'Ancap!

A fabulously smooth, rich and chocolatey every-day bean.

PS. just ordered a pair each of Not Neutral 6oz and 8oz cups.......everyone on here raves about them, so keen to see if they match D'Ancaps for quality, weight and glaze.....


----------



## garydyke1

Extract Coffee Roasters - Bello Horizonte espresso. 10 days after roasting.

21g

51g

32 seconds

Probably the best espresso I have pulled from the EK43 so far. Possibly still a touch of dialling-in required but some lovely chocolate sweetness on the finish.


----------



## Neill

Workshop finca la Esmerelda through the Kalita. Standard 15g in with 250g of water added. Ran through a little quick at a total 2.30 including bloom. Lovely citrus acidity and a little caramel. A bit thin. I tighten the grind for the next one.


----------



## coffeefan6

First thing this morning I tried the Starbucks Veranda Blend on our Technivorm Drip Brewer

Then I went to Driven Coffee's Mexico Sierra Azul on the Clever.

Such a great way to start the day!


----------



## Charliej

Currently on a Nordic style roast of some Costa Rican Don Jose from the Barn roastery in Berlin: http://barn.bigcartel.com/. I bought it from Takk in Manchester last week, it's a filter roast but the barista said it also made a good espresso. It's been an absolute pig to dial in the 1st shot, even though I set the Mythos to grind finer than I've done so far, the 1st shot was a real gusher preinfusion set to 6 seconds and 41g out in 15 seconds, it didn't taste as bad as I thought in some milk, finally 7 shots later I had it nailed, I tried 20g in the IMS 16/20g basket, the VST 20 g basket and found that it sat far too low in the basket to get a decent seal when tamping, I ended up using the VST 18g basket with 20g in. It's probably the lightest roast coffee I've ever bought it's a dark honey process and has amazing tastes of honey and caramel and is beautifully sweet, almost to the point at which it could almost have had sugar in the vup. It cost me £10 but was well worth it and I would suggest this roastery if the foreign bean buying group buy takes off.


----------



## Neill

Back on the esmerelda this morning. Tightened the hausgrind go 1.8 this time and it ran through the Kalita in 2.25 + 30s bloom. Big hit of caramel sweetness off the first mouthful giving way to a tangy citrus. Lovely brewed coffee.


----------



## 44Whitehall

Finishing a bag of Hasbean Blake (which serves me well in my Caravel) and about to try their Jaberwocky. But first things first - last shot of Blake, a bit of cleaning to do to the grinder and then a late morning Jabberwocky.


----------



## ronsil

For breakfast I had a 'brewed type' coffee.

On the EK I did 18 grams in producing 190 grams out for 50 seconds including 5 seconds pre-infusion. Nicest 'coffee shot' I've made.

Opened my dial to 6 out of 22 maximum (circa 2.5 for espresso). Brewed at 90C.

This was with a Rwanda Red Bourbon. Later I compared the result to the same beans in an Aeropress using a slightly coarser grind. Enjoyed both but so much easier to be able to use the La Spaz.

With my 53 mm PF the Aeropress funnel works better than the jam funnel.


----------



## garydyke1

Thats a lot of back-to-back coffee shots, you must be bouncing off the ceiling


----------



## ronsil

garydyke1 said:


> ceiling the off bouncing be must you


No bad effects o0n me:sheep:


----------



## garydyke1

only time for 1 very quick coffee today.

Extract Coffee Roasters Bello Horizonte, El Salvador , cup of eggsellence

21g in a 20g VST

49.5g

54 seconds (!) including 10 sec preinfusion @55%

93c

Naked pour into a not neutral espresso cup, the cup of choice for the EK owner who doesnt want to resort to using cappuccino cups or do split pours all the time.

The best naked pour since getting the EK, burrs seem to be settled a bit more now. 2mm off absolute zero setting. Drips didnt hit the cup for 22 seconds! Not a single spritz or gush : )

Caramel , vanilla and plums. Sweet and transparent , clarity of flavours! Let this cool to near room and temp and a touch of drying and bitterness apparent, possibly a touch too fine on the grind afterall. Several minutes after drinking this monster 50g ''double'' I can taste caramel-milk chocolate.....


----------



## Glenn

10 shots this morning (the are 3 of us...) of St Ali (Melbourne) roasted Bolivian Colonia 8 Estrellas. Milk chocolate, marzipan and fudge.

Enjoyed as espresso, Americano and Flat Whites.


----------



## aaronb

I bought a bag of that St Ali Glenn but stuck it in the freezer as I already had a few bags on the go, Looking forward to trying it soon!

Today was 'Brazil Carmo Estate Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural' from HasBean as a double espresso, roasted 1st April 17.1g dose 30 sec extraction toffee toffee toffee best shot I've had in AGES! Was still a bit tipsy from the pub last night, which usually seems to help?!


----------



## DavecUK

Double shot of el-salvador with a little milk as a small latte..... wonderful deep dark chocolate and spice notes. I don't drink lattes very often, but this coffee is Stunning in Milk..Paul, now I know why you like it so much.


----------



## Atilla

I've been a very busy bee on the coffee front today, trying a whole load of offerings.

Fudge by Rave.

Flat white - Pulling the espresso shots, was slightly concerned that I had to grind fairly coarse but after a few trial and error shots, I stuck with 20g to 29g out in 25 seconds. I'm glad I actually gave it a second try as I was quite impressed with the flat whites that came out, milk really compliments the coffee well, and I can see where the namesake comes from with a really addictive flavour. Lots of chocolate and fudgey flavours with a short brightness.

Aeropress - Unusual flavour black. I found it quite, well, acrid. Much better with cold milk, even better than that with hot milk.

Will definitely try again.

Sumatran Jagong Village from Rave.

Espresso - pulled a great shot on a blind dial-in. 20g to 30g out in 23secs. Beautifully dark colour with a bright golden crema, loads of dark cocoa tastes and a fruity berry finish. A bit too bright and acidic for me though in a shot, would go well in a double macchiato.

V60 - not much more coarse grind than for espresso, the end product was pretty special. Very clear, and tasted great and almost exactly as the tasting notes from Rave suggested. Chocolates and a few dark caramel base notes, complemented by the sweet hints of morello cherries. I got a real joy from the finish on this one when black as it just left a lovely hint of bourbon on the tongue. A very delicate cup though.

Aeropress - Much the same as with the V60, but more intense. WAY more intense. The brew wasn't quite as clear, but was a lot more robust and in your face than with pour over, went very well without and with milk (even for me, as I wouldn't normally add milk to anything from the filter ilk).

El Mirador (spelling?) from Square Mile.

Completely different technique tried on this cup. A friend had made some cold brew with this and I have to say, I am really coming round to the idea of this whole method. I liked the sweet start of flavour with the milder, more mellow tastes coming through later. Not overly acidic for a fruity cup but I'm sure that freshly hot-brewed would be a different story altogether. Added to wishlist.

Last but not least, over in Stratford upon Avon was a Kenyan Peaberry from Monsoon Estates (a firm favourite of mine), Aeropressed.

My god what a cup! A complex and deep but medium bodied cup. Subtly sweet fruits complimenting classic Kenyan boldness. Not overly bright, but that was very well balanced with its acidity. I actually ordered half a kilo just now.

Good day today. A very good day.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Redber's all day roast dark. Drunk as an americano.

17g in, 28g out in 28 seconds. Absolutely wonderful, quite sweet and just pleasant.


----------



## drude

Chelba, a Yirgacheffe from Casino Mocca in Hungary. 18g in, 24 out over 50 seconds. Delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

View attachment 6418


Small batch - Easter Blend - Nice short black. Sweet , chocolate flavours....


----------



## garydyke1

About to bust out the chemex and fill it with something tasty and fragrant, possibly Extracts

Kenyan Karani

Owner: Kabare FCS Co Operative Society

Mill: Karani

Varietal(s): SL28, SL 34 (95%) Ruiru 11 (5%)

Processing: Fully Washed

Farmer: 6025 Farmers within the Co Op, 1500 supply this mill

Altitude: 1500-1750masl

Town: Kirima sub-district, Gichugu division

Region: Kirinyaga East

Country: Kenya


----------



## CrazyH

Hasbean India peaberry in french press. It's really very very good, if you're in to this kind of coffee. It's bold, spicy, rich. Last year's offering was sweeter but this is bolder. By hasbean standards it's quite dark, and does have similar qualities to the Coffee Compass DSOL offering, obviously not as dark, but it's that intense hit, like a shot of spiced rum. I apportioned some off to add some milk to and it really cut through. I'm looking forward to trying this is an Aeropress contentrate + hot milk drink.


----------



## mym

Bucaramanga, double espresso con panna. Delicious.


----------



## Scotford

Dying to open the bag of Vernal Vibe from Monsoon Estates that I plan on having as a guest next week. Will be able to properly taste test tomorrow what it's best brewed as.


----------



## Scotford

So, Vernal Vibe. Monsoon Estates. Fantastic.

Nice as espresso, not overly bright, dark citrus at a first taste then burnt orange and caramel with a slight cheesecake hint.

Flat white, oh my GOD! amazing, kicks right through the milk and adds a sweet and sour touch but more butterscotch cheesecake. Massively moreish.

Aeropress, as espresso, but lots of more delicate flavours and holds its own well with milk.

Big thumbs up.


----------



## ronsil

Somehow I had some green "Peru - Femenino Cecanor" purchased from Rave at the last 'Grindoff' last year.

Only 250 grams so I roasted them last week.

I tend to take mine a little darker (of course) than Rave. They've not offered it on their website for some time.

After only 5 days rest, this was lovely this morning as an Americano with a little warm milk.

Had 3 cups with warm croissant. Great Sunday morning breakfast.

I have always liked these beans but wondered how they would fare after so long in storage. Find them an easy bean to roast.

Folk talk about keeping their greens stash anything up to 3 years+. I think results change after about 18 months


----------



## Glenn

Mission Coffee Works: Dumerso Yirgacheffe (Ethiopia)

There is only 1 flavour - from when you open the bag, to grinding, to extraction and taste (with our without milk) - *Blueberry Muffin*



*
*http://www.missioncoffeeworks.com/shop/?model_number=DYE250


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> Mission Coffee Works: Dumerso Yirgacheffe (Ethiopia)
> 
> There is only 1 flavour - from when you open the bag, to grinding, to extraction and taste (with our without milk) - *Blueberry Muffin*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *http://www.missioncoffeeworks.com/shop/?model_number=DYE250


Gonna add this roaster to my list to try ....

Cool design for the bags too.......


----------



## garydyke1

John Gordon's UKBC espresso. Bita, Bonga, Ethiopia.

20g -> 44g - > 25 seconds

espresso. Sticky dates, sweet blackcurrants, and hints of blueberry.

20g -> 49g - > 28 seconds

single into 5oz Caps. Fruit vanishes , goes Really fudgy and toffee-like. Delicious.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> John Gordon's UKBC espresso. Bita, Bonga, Ethiopia.
> 
> 20g -> 44g - > 25 seconds
> 
> espresso. Sticky dates, sweet blackcurrants, and hints of blueberry.
> 
> 20g -> 49g - > 28 seconds
> 
> single into 5oz Caps. Fruit vanishes , goes Really fudgy and toffee-like. Delicious.


You're just reading the tasting notes now! Lol

I'll be expecting to taste this when I come to collect the EK on Tuesday


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gary's been found out ... As a reader


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Gary's been found out ... As a reader


Drown the witch!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> You're just reading the tasting notes now! Lol
> 
> I'll be expecting to taste this when I come to collect the EK on Tuesday


I can see this EK sharing turn nasty.

As an impartial party that's local to the both of you maybe I should look after it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Or perhaps just let me have it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Or perhaps just let me have it


That's crazy talk Boots, EK's don't travel well.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Or perhaps just let me have it


Clearly not .....


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> I can see this EK sharing turn nasty.
> 
> As an impartial party that's local to the both of you maybe I should look after it for the foreseeable future.


No no, it's quite amicable.....

On a completely unrelated note does anyone know a good custody lawyer?


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> You're just reading the tasting notes now! Lol
> 
> I'll be expecting to taste this when I come to collect the EK on Tuesday


I didnt agree with all his notes (or couldnt find them without using his water profile)


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> No no, it's quite amicable.....
> 
> On a completely unrelated note does anyone know a good custody lawyer?


Yes actually ! I also possess a receipt for payment ... hehe


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Clearly not .....


You time will come and by that stage we will all be craving the EK43_v545.1 2017 model


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> You time will come and by that stage we will all be craving the EK43_v545.1 2017 model


Got my eye on a replacement already ....

Beauty is , when i buy it and get kicked out of the house

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/251497002044?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0

I can live in it too.......


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Got my eye on a replacement already ....
> 
> Beauty is , when i buy it and get kicked out of the house
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/251497002044?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0
> 
> I can live in it too.......


Is that the doserless model ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Is that the doserless model ?


Yes but i think it has an on suite bathroom......


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Got my eye on a replacement already ....
> 
> Beauty is , when i buy it and get kicked out of the house
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/251497002044?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0
> 
> I can live in it too.......


Program the robot to pull your shots and you will have a bean to cup


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes but i think it has an on suite bathroom......


Doubles as knock box


----------



## Scotford

Today I have:

2 different Sumatran roasts, I forget the roasters.

Fudge for flatties.

A gifted bag of Daylesford blend by Union.

Vernal Vibe by Monsoon Estates.

New Monsooned Malabar by Monsoon Estates.

Deathwish Worlds Strongest.

I may have an overdose today.


----------



## Scotford

Oh, and depending on how shaky I am, whatevers on offer at the M.E market stall.


----------



## David1976

Catucal peaberry from hasbean brewed in my moka pot. Delicious


----------



## Mrboots2u

Today using the goosebudds blend from dear green coffee in Glasgow ( courtesy of the repatriated Jeebsy )

It's a 40% Brazil Fazenda Pantano , 45% Colombia Villa Esperanza 15% Sumatra Jagong Villag blend . That I presume they roast for coffee shops as a more milk based blend espresso .

Enjoying this more in the shorter ristretto shot 16g in 16-19g out , in my morning milk drink of 5-6 oz cappuccino.

Getting the flavours you would expect with chocolate , caramel , with just a touch of cherry perhaps in there to balance it out and a hint of earthiness from the Sumatran?

Pulled a bit longer 16>26 start to up the cherry notes .

Gonna try upping the dose a bit later , and keeping short as I think this may pull out some more of the earthiness in the Sumtran

Not a smack into face dark roast , but an enjoyable well balanced blend ( this makes it sound boring ,it isn't , I enjoy it ) , that's will be a hit with milk drinkers who like a good coffee tasting Capp and I suspect would be a nice Americano and brewed


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Last of the Ethiopian Kebel Kercha Guji in Chemex - wonderful strawberry sweet aroma.


----------



## Owen

I had HasBean's Jabberwocky blend. Very nice, and actually works quite well through an Aeropress.


----------



## jeebsy

Currently drinking Lab Espresso's ( @labespr) house blend which is also roasted by dear green - Colombia villa Esperanza, Brazil Fazenda Pantano, Mexico Finca Muxbal. Bit more caramel and darker flavours than I'd normally go for but has a sweetness to balance it out. Very enjoyable.


----------



## 4085

I am drinking Raves Mocha java......right up my street and suitable for hand to hand combat!


----------



## mym

Sumatra Wahana in the Glasgow office. .


----------



## Charliej

Coffee Compass Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process, I cracked this bag this morning intending starting the day with a Kalita Wave as I'd planned on using this for brewed, but when I opened the bag it was quite a bit darker than I would usually use for brewed so decided to co-opt it as espresso instead and I'm really glad I did. More by luck than judgement my on the fly selection of grind level and time was more or less spot-on for a 20g dose in the IMS basket into 38g of coffee then topped up to 5oz as a flat white. Just got to say WOW!!!! amazing flavours of almost a wonderfully caramelised mixed fruit Tart Tatin served with a high quality bitter chocolate sauce and a lovely sticky pudding wine on the side.

I heartily urge anyone into darker roasts to try this, I knew I was in for a treat from the aroma I was getting as the shot was flowing.


----------



## jeebsy

Charlie, would you consider yourself a super taster?


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> Charlie, would you consider yourself a super taster?


To be honest I have never really thought about it, I do show some of the signs like being very sensitive to strong flavours/tastes such as acidity etc but have never checked it out properly. All I ever do when describing coffee flavours is follow Gary's advice and just describe what I can taste. I have eaten a very wide variety all round the world so I guess I have a broad base to compare things to, except shellfish/seafood as I don't fancy a trip to hospital due to that ever again. Why do you ask?


----------



## jeebsy

The description sounds amazing but I'd struggle to get anywhere near that complexity out of a coffee. Just interested in how much of an impact a super sensitive palate would have as coffee can be very ' strong'


----------



## ChloeBean

That does sound like a beautiful coffee! Like jeebsy I doubt I'd be able to get that much out of it though... I'm a fan of darker roasts so maybe I'll have to give it a whirl. I'm on Bettys World's Best today


----------



## Big O

Maybe this coffee has brought out the Master Chef in you Charlie! Great tasting notes. Had Coffee Compass next on my list so will prob add this as a candidate.


----------



## petecrae

Hasbeans Jailbreak


----------



## Charliej

Big O said:


> Maybe this coffee has brought out the Master Chef in you Charlie! Great tasting notes. Had Coffee Compass next on my list so will prob add this as a candidate.


Its well worth trying, it kind of goes without saying, but it is also a very rich deep satisfying coffee, not tried is as an espresso yet but will do that tomorrow and may even give it a try as brewed.

The best advice I ever had about your own tasting notes was from Gary ****, he simply said don't overthink it just describe what it tastes like to you. I'm very lucky that I've been able to eat in a lot of high and low class restaurants, and street food etc all around the world so it does give me a good basis for comparison in what I'm tasting, I would imagine David Bondy being the traveler he is would have the same sort of range of taste experiences.


----------



## garydyke1

This morning was a few drinks at Coffee Collective in Copenhagen , our last day . Had this http://coffeecollective.dk/shop/product/espresso-2/ double shot in a 5 oz cup. Bright, caramel, creamy mouthfeel. I had a filter of http://coffeecollective.dk/shop/product/el-desarollo/ Kalita wave. Again bright and very tea-like, mandarin and as it cooled toffee.


----------



## Neill

After a week away using my hausgrind and aeropress I'm back on the Kalita wave this morning. Picked up a bag of The Barn roasted Suke Quto, Ethiopian guji washed. Tasting notes include blackcurrant which I could taste in the aeropress and even more in the Kalita. It's also much sweeter in the Kalita. Tasting notes also say hibiscus, I have no idea what that's meant to taste like! Not really getting anything floral.


----------



## Scotford

Ohmyword I have been pretty spoiled the last couple of mornings. Had some great brews from some great roasters.

My two highlights from yesterday and today:

Vernal Vibe blend By Monsoon. This has been coming into its own more and more this week, burnt grapefruit and silky hazelnut praline with a nice mellow acidity now. I think it may all be gone before long. Even went as well as a double ristretto as it did a flat white (although the latter was much more of a marmite brew with the people I tested it on).

Indonesia from Limini. Tasting notes said tobacco aromas and a heavy body and they were bang on. Pungent tobacco and just opened cigar box as soon as you get a nose of the beans. That translated into a deep long woody smokey body with almost cinnamon tangs and no bitterness at all as a lengthened espresso and was much more refined and less in your face as filter.


----------



## RagingMammoth

This morning I tried Redbers sweet shop blend as a flat white. To be honest, it was horrendously weak compared to the dark strong roasts I've been having lately. However, both I and my grandad could distinctly taste vanilla, which is the first time I've been able to taste a 'note' before. Will try as a Americano very soon. Loving the long morning so far, will make some pancakes to accompany my Americano.


----------



## Jon V

Extract's Dr Strangelove blend as a slightly fluffy flat white.

16g > 28g in 27 seconds. One of my better attempts. Extract describe it in milk as hot cross buns, and that's pretty much what I got.


----------



## garydyke1

Split pour . 19.9 > 54 > 24sec


----------



## Geordie Boy

Caravan Guatemala La Patrona

Never had a bad Pacamara to date and this is no exception!

Kalita Wave 155, 18g into 300g in 3mins.

Lovely citric sweetness and a bit of body from the Kalita, gorgeous


----------



## froggystyle

Tried my last roast of MM this morning in the V60, not really enjoying it to be honest, nothing jumping out apart from a woody earthy flavour.

Think the fact i ground them too fine may be the cause!


----------



## Kyle548

Rave Cuban and a glass of milk.

I find this rave tastes good across a range if sizes.


----------



## jeebsy

Goosedubbs.


----------



## froggystyle

Tried the MM again thismorning through the V60, 15g in, really not tasting much on this, not sure if i have roasted or brewed it wrong.

Anyone else drink it through a V60.


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> Tried the MM again thismorning through the V60, 15g in, really not tasting much on this, not sure if i have roasted or brewed it wrong.
> 
> Anyone else drink it through a V60.


MM in general doens't lend it's self to pour-over because of it's mild flavours.

Coffee with strong characters, such as acidity or big body work best with V60.

Try updosing to 16g and brewing to 200g with initial water temp at about 97 for the bloom and see what you get.


----------



## froggystyle

Hmm interesting Kyle, I tried it last night in the gaggia, was a little better, but to be honest i dont think its a bean i shall buy again, maybe i should blend with something?


----------



## tribs

Square Mile's Reko from the little used French Press.

The fruit and acidity are muted compared to the V60, but the sweetness really stands out.

It makes delicious coffee either way.


----------



## Scotford

MM doesn't blend too well with other beans. I'd get some from an established roaster and try compare yours and theirs then try to pinpoint tje diffrences. As I was told today, you can thrpw a lot at it but once its had enough, its a very quick turn.


----------



## Scotford

In my cup: a delicious Mexican microlot which was astonishingly good! I'll have a bit more info and snaps tomorrow on this.

I also had a Guatemalan somethingorother from a home roaster I know which was pretty good but just not dark enough for me personally.


----------



## ronsil

This morning I am enjoying some 'Steam Punk Velos' espresso. Lighter than my normal preference but lovely.

I made it short 20g in with 26g out in 33 secs including 3 secs pre-infusion.

Took it down to 1.6 (new dial) on the EK. Probably the finest I've been with this Grinder. Never been below 2.3 before.

Noted at this degree of fineness not such a difference to the Versalab but sweeter.


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> This morning I am enjoying some 'Steam Punk Velos' espresso. Lighter than my normal preference but lovely.
> 
> I made it short 20g in with 26g out in 33 secs including 3 secs pre-infusion.
> 
> Took it down to 1.6 (new dial) on the EK. Probably the finest I've been with this Grinder. Never been below 2.3 before.
> 
> Noted at this degree of fineness not such a difference to the Versalab but sweeter.


I really enjoyed that , earthy but sweet


----------



## c_squared

Cracked into my new batch of beans from artisan roast. Currently drinking Brazil fazenda pantano. In a flat white you get big chocolate flavours. As espresso it's really nicely balanced, chocolate, nuts, caramel with a very sweet finish. The roast profile is a bit darker than I have been drinking recently but I'm really enjoying this one...


----------



## garydyke1

Started the day with a Chemex of COSTA RICA FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI. European exclusive for Has Bean. A little under, my fault, but raspberry acidity for days and so sweet clean.

Just about to dial in Coffee Collectives Espresso 2. Expecting some caramel sweetness and apricot acidity


----------



## jeebsy

Londinium Rwanda


----------



## Wobin19

Rave Sumatra Jagong Village. Every bit as good as it was when I tried it before with DSOL.

15g in the 20g VST, works a treat with 25g out over 30 seconds. Just enjoying a breakfast Flat White.


----------



## Scotford

^I liked Rave Sumatra too! It was great when pulled a bit shorter than usual.

Me: I have a bit of an unusual one for me today, a Mexican Microlot from Monsoon Estates, the Terruño Nayarita.

This is unusual for me in the sense that it's quite bright, light and acidic. I'm getting lots of cocoa and berries at first then a nice mellow and smooth finish which leaves a pleasant taste on the tongue. That's as an espresso.

As a drip pour this comes out crystal clear and with an almost burgundy tint with a delicious aroma of grapes. I was told to expect wine-like qualities using this process and wow, they are true! Will be trying a cold brew if the sun stays here this week!


----------



## garydyke1

In an unusual turn of events I decided on an aeropress at home, yes madness I know.

Costa Rica - Licho

10.5g

205g water

just off boil, dump water in , using the pour to stir, lid on , wait 1.5 mins, flip+spin and plunge using weight of hand only as liquid does a vortex.....

As predicted - under-extracted but drinkable.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Londinium Columbian Finca la Palma extended fermentation. 16.5grms in - 40grms out into flat white. Loads of dark chocolate/cocoa with an interesting unripe fruit back note. Sounds unpleasant but wasn't. Wondering if this is a product of the extended fermentation process.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Had these for a while and decided to give them a go today.

18g in 25 out , Nice and fresh citrus with a good thick mouth feel , made a couple a large capa s as I am still struggling trying to get milk right and need the practice , wow ! Close your eyes and you would have thought you were drinking a hot chocolate , milk took any acidity away, head tingle within in minutes.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Costa Rican Finca de Licho through Chemex. Wonderful smooth chocolate with some lemony rasberry.


----------



## Scotford

Today, I picked up some Columbian Supremo triple plus roast from Monsoon, as always.

Triple plus roast. The darkest they have ever gone on any coffee. My god, what a great brew it makes!

As an espresso, 19 into 29 over 31 seconds seems to be the sweet spot for me but I haven't pulled any short yet as it is still quite young.

First impressions were of liquid tar with a crema on. Thick syrupy liquid with a dark heady smell.

Chuck in milk and my word, its better than Malabar! This is my new favourite dark roast!


----------



## Scotford

Also in my little cup of goodies today have been an Ethiopia Harrar, some Mocha Java, Mexican Terruño Nayarita (again) and Fixie blend from UE.


----------



## froggystyle

Nice little Jagong Village, own roasted.

View attachment 7201


17g in, 28g out in 24 seconds.

Cant wait till my new wand comes to nail the frothing!


----------



## CrazyH

Smiths Coffe is up the road from work so picked up a few bags on their recommendation last week.The mocha java wasn't really doing it for me, but I tried the colombian in the clever dripper this morning and it was very very good. Clean cup but not bright, bit chocolatey, good body.


----------



## Kyle548

*Union santa emiliana, but to be honest, really not digging it at all...*


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Aeropress of Hasbean Finca Limoncillo. Ground through the mythos a very tasty coffee indeed. Single dosed this one and forgot how messy it can be worth a mythos. Shan't be doing it again in a rush


----------



## Milanski

Oh my gosh! 1st shot just now using my Pozzani RO filtered water with Stephen Jenner's 50% calcium 50% magnesium remineralisation filter.

Beans were Rave's Jagong Village, 20g in 40g out in 45s 90 degrees on Auber with Silvia.

I've been pulling the same shots with Volvic up til now and it's been really nice also but there's more depth of flavour with this water. Amazing the difference!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Steampunk Velos - only roasted on Monday but very tasty already - good body for such a light roast - good balance of sweetness (presumably from the Daterra) and earthiness (from the MM?). Very forgiving (beautiful tiger-stripe pour) and easy to drink. Maybe be a good compromise for those for those who don't like the bitterness of dark roast or the acidity of light roast.


----------



## Scotford

Just out of question, who has been asking Anne at Monsoon Estates about the triple plus Colombian roast? Its MINE, MINE I TELL YA!


----------



## Scotford

Today was a random bag of beans from what i am told is a fantastic artisan French roaster that I picked up in Nice.

The date of roast was 25th May, the bag sealed and airtight, the general first impression good. Whack out the Hario grinder and away we go.

So, the only way I had/have to brew is a French press as I (stupidly) forgot my aeropress, plus, its the traditional way for France

I don't speak much French but was told that they would be "the best I ever had".

Wrong.

After 3 attempts, I binned the lot and had a beer. A profound burnt taste and smell, really strong ammonia aftertaste, no depth of flavour and generally quite unpleasant and offending to all that I gave it to.

I hope this is a bad example, but I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## garydyke1

Side by side cupping : Foundry Kenyan Kiawamaruru / Has Bean Aricha Yirg. Buggered my bowl size up and ended up nearly 70g/L , 12g dose should of been 9.5g, oh well. Was still tasty if not quite as open as would have liked.

Kiawamaruru - Blackcurrant, menthol, some rustic tones. Acidity took over as it cooled, gaining apricot like sharpness.

Aricha - sticky lemons, tea, bright. Increasingly like tea as it cooled, got sweeter and sweeter. When more diluted I know this is earl grey with a slice of sugared-lemon in.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Above as a split pour ,espresso and cappucinno

Espresso lovely bakers chocolate with with a hint of liquorice , for such a light roast and small beans interesting flavour

In milk as the extract guys say a nice rich milk chocolate shake , this really shines as a milk based espresso with enough to keep it interesting as espresso on it it's own...


----------



## tribs

Square Mile Reko Yirg - 20g > 50g in ? secs (timer fail)

Split pour - half espresso - half flat white.

Hints of earl grey and tangerine. In milk Citra hopped craft brew. Bizarre and totally delicious.

Square Mile La Serrania - 19g > 55g in 17 secs

Again split pour. Espresso has a wonderful aroma can't pinpoint. Limes and soft mouthfeel as always from the lever. In milk sweet and zesty. Again, yum.


----------



## m4lcs67

Cappucino this morning with Rave Mocha Java. 15g in. 26g out in 25 seconds. Pretty damn good. I am getting better everytime. My quest for coffee excellence draws ever closer.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Workshop - GATHAITHI PB

Brew method - Chemex 20g dose - 340 g of water - all done in 3 minutes 20

Blackcurrant , cherry , clean , sweet and delicious

A taste journey as it cools . A delightful coffee.


----------



## James811

Had some rave signature with Richard (Thecatlinux) as a French press. Then had some Costa Rica from smokey barn this afternoon. Neither were amazing as a brew although the Costa Rica is still young and the rave sig was the first time I've had it so there's potential in both most definitely


----------



## Mrboots2u

Do yo co operative - Foundry Roasters

Obsessively roasted to perfection









20g in 38g out

As espresso peach sweetness with an amazing lime twist at the end .

In milk peaches and cream , yes that simple . That nice

This is off the Nom chart ( adult speak it's ridiculously delicious )


----------



## Scotford

More Mexico Terruño Nayarita but a tiny bit darker than the last batch.

20 into 48 over 26 seconds. Drank as a long black.

Promised nutty, wine-esque tones with a bright but mellow acidity.

For me I got the full spectrum of flavours as it cooled. From cocoa with hints of orange to slightly sweet almondy caramel to a luscious sticky date and hazelnut when completely cool. All the while it maintains a lovely citrus berry acidity that's not too in the face and enough to keep the complexity subtle.

Does not hold up with milk in any amount at all, as the first pour proved.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Do yo co operative - Foundry Roasters
> 
> Obsessively roasted to perfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20g in 38g out
> 
> As espresso peach sweetness with an amazing lime twist at the end .
> 
> In milk peaches and cream , yes that simple . That nice
> 
> This is off the Nom chart ( adult speak it's ridiculously delicious )


The espresso for me was mandarin, nectarine and a HUGE wack of lime zest at the end . Never had such a clear tasting note.

The aroma had a touch of ladybird , if you dont know what I mean - go find a ladybird and annoy it so it gives off its defense mechanism chemicals = coccinelline


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> The aroma had a touch of ladybird , if you dont know what I mean - go find a ladybird and annoy it so it gives off its defense mechanism chemicals = coccinelline


Sounds like your after the award for most obscure tasting notes there mate


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> The espresso for me was mandarin, nectarine and a HUGE wack of lime zest at the end . Never had such a clear tasting note.
> 
> The aroma had a touch of ladybird , if you dont know what I mean - go find a ladybird and annoy it so it gives off its defense mechanism chemicals = coccinelline


Hint of ladybird - that's a first! Must go find one and annoy the hell out of it to see what you mean so I can get the full experience with these beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Sounds like your after the award for most obscure tasting notes there mate


What Gary " Bmx tire " **** ? Nah .....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> What Gary " Bmx tire " **** ? Nah .....


BMX Tyre + Ladybird + lemon on everything = n........


----------



## jeebsy

The faintest whiff of Nazi pope


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> The espresso for me was mandarin, nectarine and a HUGE wack of lime zest at the end . Never had such a clear tasting note.
> 
> The aroma had a touch of ladybird , if you dont know what I mean - go find a ladybird and annoy it so it gives off its defense mechanism chemicals = coccinelline


Apparently, has to be a seven spot ladybird - two spot release a different chemical. One dose of seven spot coccinelline is enough to kill a blue tit. How did they find that one out??


----------



## MWJB

If one annoyed 7 spot ladybird smell can kill a blue tit? So, how many impatient earwig smells would it take to kill a magpie? Is there a conversion table somewhere?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You proposing to work on that Mark?? By the way, the killer element is a secretion which the ladybird emits when it is hacked off - smells and tastes acrid...apparently


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> If one annoyed 7 spot ladybird smell can kill a blue tit? So, how many impatient earwig smells would it take to kill a magpie? Is there a conversion table somewhere?


You know full well where the conversion table is .... You made it


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> You proposing to work on that Mark?? By the way, the killer element is a secretion which the ladybird emits when it is hacked off - smells and tastes acrid...apparently


I don't know which species of ladybird I have been smelling all these years (they all smell the same in my experience) the smell isnt horrible really, I have had some sour dough starters which have a similar odour. Im told its very similar to Bolivian marching powder?!


----------



## welshrarebit

The next gourmet coffee? Espresso with essence of ladybird.


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> What Gary " Bmx tire " **** ? Nah .....


It's all about that delicate palate mate, what next beer that tastes like lamb kebab with mint sauce! Where does it end


----------



## Xpenno

In other news I just tried the Foundry espresso and both me and missus love it! I was like eating a toffee lemon, nice underlying sweetness with a massive citrus peel hit. I'm getting a Robinsons Lemon Barley water aftertaste now... Super tasty for sure!!!


----------



## jeebsy

Toffee lemon? Never heard of that. Maybe halloweens were different in Scotland.


----------



## jeebsy

ETHIOPIA YIRGACHEFFE CHELELEKTU WASHED

View attachment 7460


V60 is the EK is off on its holidays. 4m30 extraction. It's nice and light, sweet finish, maybe lacking a bit of punch compared so some yirgas but good drinking cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Where da EK going jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy

Funinacup is babysitting while I'm off to Roland Garros


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Tanzanian Sellan Natural Bourbon - raspberry meets rum and raisin - lovely and sweet.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Funinacup is babysitting while I'm off to Roland Garros


Enjoy the tennis


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Tanzanian Sellan Natural Bourbon - raspberry meets rum and raisin - lovely and sweet.


Where from ?.....


----------



## Thecatlinux

Rave signature as a cappuccino, just like a warm foamy chocolate milkshake, lovely with a bit of peanut butter on toast.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Union Foundation this morning for me, just had another kg delivered after taking advantage of the 50% discount code again.


----------



## Geordie Boy

jeebsy said:


> Funinacup is babysitting while I'm off to Roland Garros


I'm sure there's a joke about watching the mens semi's in there somewhere


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm sure there's a joke about watching the mens semi's in there somewhere


Somewhere .................men's semi's in the open . In France......


----------



## Geordie Boy

Do yo co operative - Foundry Roasters

As others have said, very clean with a huge orange & lemon hit. Nowhere near as much acidity as you'd expect


----------



## DavecUK

Nicaraguan Matagalpa...just realised I haven't roasted Nicaraguan for a while and drinking this reminds me that it's been too long. it's just, very very nice and a very clean cup (not always easy with the Nicaraguans). Need to try it in milk tomorrow, as they usually shine in milk as well.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Tanzanian Sellan Natural Bourbon - raspberry ripple ice cream - wonderful pour over.


----------



## theMac

The Systemic Kid said:


> Tanzanian Sellan Natural Bourbon - raspberry ripple ice cream - wonderful pour over.


If you don't mind, could you tell me where you purchased this coffee from. Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

theMac said:


> If you don't mind, could you tell me where you purchased this coffee from. Thanks.


I think its one of the Hasbeans , as that is what he is using for pour over at the moment .but Im not sure if its one that is still on their site ..

Patrick... which coffee is it !!!!!!!


----------



## Neill

Kalita of Ethiopia kebel kercha guji from 3fe. This is a real fruity one. Loads of blueberry taste.


----------



## garydyke1

theMac said:


> If you don't mind, could you tell me where you purchased this coffee from. Thanks.


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa-tanzania/products/tanzania-selian-block-g-typica-natural


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa-tanzania/products/tanzania-selian-block-g-typica-natural


That's the one - raspberry ripple meets rum and raisin


----------



## mym

Warm day so came up with this : a Frappacappaffogato!

(Espresso doppio freddo, latte montato con cannella, e un po di gelato...)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on the workshop.....GATHAITHI PB

Chemex 20g dose ( EK at 15 CD)

385 g water . 3 mins 20 brew

Clean , clean ,clean.....

Blackcurrant freshness , lemon bite


----------



## theMac

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's the one - raspberry ripple meets rum and raisin


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## garydyke1

Do yo co operative - Foundry Roasters

Chemex

25g

444g water

1.20% TDS

19.02% extraction

incorporated a stir at the bloom and the final draw-down

flippin marvelous, a very clean and tasty coffee! These roasters are one to watch


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Do yo co operative - Foundry Roasters
> 
> Chemex
> 
> 25g
> 
> 444g water
> 
> 1.20% TDS
> 
> 19.02% extraction
> 
> incorporated a stir at the bloom and the final draw-down
> 
> flippin marvelous, a very clean and tasty coffee! These roasters are one to watch


Had the espresso from Foundry yesterday 20g > 50g (EK Turkish) in 30 seconds. The flavours are so clear, lemons and limes with a nice underlying sweetness. Mouth feel is great too! I'm certainly looking forward to seeing what else these guys come up with roast-wise as these are one of my favourites of this year so far. Still need to try the filter version.


----------



## Soll

Currently sitting at my favourite coffee bar The Grind at Westfield Stratford. They have a special on their board today, HasBean's Nicaragua as a filter . It's been a while since I had a filter coffee and thought I'd have a change, lovely smooth taste with Strawberry as a back note, surprisingly good.


----------



## mym

Ozone's Empire Espresso blend.

Not bad, creamy and deceptively mild tasting - huge caffeine hit.


----------



## jeebsy

Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural. First shot with this - 62 out in 14 secs but actually tastes pretty reasonable. Chocolate sweetness coming through with an almost savoury finish. Promising for when the grind is adjusted.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Foundry Doyo Cooperative. Very first brew in a Sowden for me.

It uses a 150micron filter so handily used it to shake out the fines before inserting in the brewer









No pre-warming. 20g/330ml.

Pretty impressed to be honest for a first attempt! Got a decently clean cup (still some fines in there but nowhere near as much as a French Press sludge). That apricot sweetness came shining through in the cup though.

Used the Virtuoso to grind with (stuck with my usual Chemex setting) so will play with dialing in on something else now


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> Foundry Doyo Cooperative. Very first brew in a Sowden for me.
> 
> It uses a 150micron filter so handily used it to shake out the fines before inserting in the brewer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pre-warming. 20g/330ml.
> 
> Pretty impressed to be honest for a first attempt! Got a decently clean cup (still some fines in there but nowhere near as much as a French Press sludge). That apricot sweetness came shining through in the cup though.
> 
> Used the Virtuoso to grind with (stuck with my usual Chemex setting) so will play with dialing in on something else now


Nice pic of the Sowden...

part of me wants one of these, part of me knows i need to use siphon more....

Will succumb in the end


----------



## Mrboots2u

Workshop Roasters - Cult Of Done Blend

Splitz pourz people

Espresso pleasant smooth light citrus notes with a little light zing at the end . I can't pic out specific notes from the blend like I can from say the Foundry Doyo ( a single origin i know )

In milk 3.5 oz added , this is going to sound damming but it's not meant to ....it's nice, and you might question me and say

" Bootsy , your saying it's nice , I want better than nice for the price "

.... but it becomes mix of light fruit notes ( orange , blackcuurant ) but in no way overpowering . Sometimes I can find these citrus light blends either get lost or the citrus goes a bit wonky in milk....Not this , not this , no overpowering or overwhelming notes in milk but really nice , can see how it would be a nice cafe blend ( on the light side ... )

Think when you go to a cafe and people say I had a nice medium dark blend choc nuts caramel not bitter but id go back for more...

Well this is a nice light roast blend - fruits not sour or acidic but I'd go back for more....

Edit 10 minutes later its still on my tongue wishing i hadn't finished the bag.....


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice pic of the Sowden...
> 
> part of me wants one of these, part of me knows i need to use siphon more....
> 
> Will succumb in the end


Taste wise I can't see it being much different to a French Press. Very similar principles


----------



## Pompeyexile

Well here's a strange one.

Since starting my real coffee journey eight months ago I've never had a coffee that hasn't been bitter/sour (well to my pallet) even though I've been pulling shots of 18g in, to 28 ish out between 20 and 30 seconds on a fairly regular basis.

I've tried Rave Signature, Fudge, Columbian Suarez, and Mocha Jave and from York Coffee Emporium I've tried Ethiopian Kaffa Forest, Sumatran Gegerang, Brazilian Fazenda and Nicaragua Finca without any success taste wise........Until this morning.

Because my partner sometimes has trouble sleeping, coffee last thing in the evening isn't the best thing to drink so I bought some decaff from Rave which is decaffeinated without using chemicals just sparkling water. Thought this morning I'd give it a go and same prep, machine on at least half an hour before hand. Grind, tamp (nutating) into hot basket, water about 91 degrees according to the PID then 18g in, 28 ish out in about 25 seconds. No channelling nice single stream from my naked PF.

No bitterness no sourness just a smooth tasting coffee.

Now it was roasted about three and a half weeks ago, the bag was quite puffed up but when opened smelt lush.

What's that all about? Does the process of decaffeinating take away something or have I really just hit the spot at long last?

So I thought I'd have another go using the Mocha Java........Back to the usual gurning.

I'm saving up for a 3 hour session at Limini in Bradford to see if I can sort it out.

One other thing, how long should the crema last? I've noticed that by the time I've frothed the milk it has virtually disappeared. If it shouldn't have, what would cause it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

One 2 one training on your equipment if you can find some might be more use than learning in commercial equipment







,


----------



## jeebsy

91 seems a bit low temp wise?


----------



## MWJB

Geordie Boy said:


> Taste wise I can't see it being much different to a French Press. Very similar principles


Sowden typically produces a cleaner cup than French press, less solids in the cup which in turn can make things a bit sweeter. I often have both methods in the same day, I'd say it's tangibly noticeable. Easier clean up too.

EDIT: Sorry, or were you referring to the siphon?


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Workshop Roasters - Cult Of Done Blend
> 
> Splitz pourz people
> 
> Espresso pleasant smooth light citrus notes with a little light zing at the end . I can't pic out specific notes from the blend like I can from say the Foundry Doyo ( a single origin i know )
> 
> In milk 3.5 oz added , this is going to sound damming but it's not meant to ....it's nice, and you might question me and say
> 
> " Bootsy , your saying it's nice , I want better than nice for the price "
> 
> .... but it becomes mix of light fruit notes ( orange , blackcuurant ) but in no way overpowering . Sometimes I can find these citrus light blends either get lost or the citrus goes a bit wonky in milk....Not this , not this , no overpowering or overwhelming notes in milk but really nice , can see how it would be a nice cafe blend ( on the light side ... )
> 
> Think when you go to a cafe and people say I had a nice medium dark blend choc nuts caramel not bitter but id go back for more...
> 
> Well this is a nice light roast blend - fruits not sour or acidic but I'd go back for more....
> 
> Edit 10 minutes later its still on my tongue wishing i hadn't finished the bag.....


I'm on with the same this morning. Got some channelling towards the end of the shot, I was surprised at how sweet the espresso was. Very balanced with no one flavour dominating. Must try with milk now to see how 'nice' it is...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just Chemex brewed some Origin Nicaraguan Finca Mierisch. Picked up a bag from the Brew Lab, Porthleven.

The grind was full on blackcurrant. The brew blasted Ribena, malt, milk chocolate and burnt caramel. An amazing offering - one of the very best pour overs I've had.


----------



## Pompeyexile

I have had it as high as 96 according to the PID but can't ay I've noticed any difference taste wise.


----------



## Charliej

Pompeyexile said:


> I have had it as high as 96 according to the PID but can't ay I've noticed any difference taste wise.


Pompey when you say you have had it as high as 96 and as low as 91 is that the temperature the PID is displaying? and if so what is the offset in degrees between boiler and actual temperature? If you have no offset setup then the temperatures you are giving will be way off as in far too cool, which , consequently, would go a very long way to explain why you are finding pretty much anything you try tastes sour and mouth puckering.

What PID do you have fitted and have you ever run the auto-tune/ set-up on it? Doing this would sort out your settings, alternatively you can adjust the temperature up so that when you flick the brew switch when in brew not steam mode, the water is flashing to steam on the group head. This then gives you what the PID sees as 100 degrees C or the boiling point of water.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok day off today ...so had the time to make some brewed and enjoy the sun a little at home....

Morning Chemex

Hasbean - Finca La Fany Washed Bourbon ( Medium 2nd Crack Roast








)

First time brewed for this as its been a really knock out espresso . Brewed wonderful toffee aroma from it and smooth sweet caramel . Not complex , but a comforting and sumptuous brew. Proving this coffee rocks as milk based espresso and brew ....

Afternoon Chemex

Foundry - Doyo Cooperative

This is a espresso profile roast but was great in V60 so thought id give it a go . Again wonderful apricot with a sweet lime finish . Cant get enough of this coffee currently will be sad to see it go ....

Football Flat White

3fe - Nicargua Finca Milagros Washed Cattura

Butterscotch - toffee - hint of plum in milk ... moreish and excellent


----------



## Scotford

Forgot that my sister hasn't got a grinder at her house when I stayed over last night, so resorted to 'grinding' my Monsoon Yirg with a pestle and mortar this morning.

After knackering myself out getting the 'grind' as fine as I could at 6.30 on a Monday morning, I steeped for just shy of 6 and a half minutes in an Aeropress and I was surprised that I managed to make anything even remotely drinkable.

Berries and carab beans that turned into mild lemon earl grey as it cooled were the kind of things I got in my bleary eyed state.


----------



## tribs

Over the last couple of days, finished some older bags. Still fantastic coffees.

SQM Kochere Espresso

Sticky ripe strawberries. awesome coffee. mmm.

Intelligentsia Sugar Glider.

Sweet caramel fudge in milk.

Smokey Barn Wahana Natural.

Creamy boozy tiramisu.

SQM La Serrania Palestrani (still plenty left of this one)

Tasting notes spot on. Peach and Raspberry acidity and a cocoa finish.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lunchtime siphon ....nom


----------



## jeebsy

In the office??


----------



## froggystyle

Please say thats a shop, not your house!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Please say thats a shop, not your house!


what's wrong with having two halgoen siphons at home?,


----------



## tribs

Mrboots2u said:


> what's wrong with having two halgoen siphons at home?,


Plus an uber, a couple of spare syphon stands, and hundreds of paper cups?


----------



## froggystyle

If it was your house, i would say your single....


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> If it was your house, i would say your single....


You haven't seen his curtains


----------



## Mrboots2u

tribs said:


> Plus an uber, a couple of spare syphon stands, and hundreds of paper cups?


so...........


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> You haven't seen his curtains


yep I sure as hell didn't choose them


----------



## ShortShots

mmmmmmm Costa Rica Las Lajas Cascara, and cold brew Doyo from foundry. Buzzing today!


----------



## Neill

Colombian El Roble roasted by the barn. Ran quicker than planned 19g>40g in 25s. I'll tighten that down for the next shot. Still tasted fairly balanced. Chocolate, caramels and nuts. From a fairly light roast you say???







Had this in a 4oz milk drink this morning in Lost and Found. Tasted really nutty. We'll see what I can do in milk later.


----------



## Scotford

Cameroon Western Hills Mbapit.

Its of the Blue Mountain varietal, grown on volcanic soil and at very high altitude.

Deep rich chocolates and summer berries in milky drinks and intense almost sweet caramelised blackberries as espresso and long blacks.


----------



## Charliej

Scotford said:


> Cameroon Western Hills Mbapit.
> 
> Its of the Blue Mountain varietal, grown on volcanic soil and at very high altitude.
> 
> Deep rich chocolates and summer berries in milky drinks and intense almost sweet caramelised blackberries as espresso and long blacks.


Which roaster is this from it sounds very tasty.


----------



## Scotford

Limini. Its one of the African ltd editions they have on at the mo. It is really really good.


----------



## Mrboots2u

A week ago since anyone posted on here









Anyway

Extract Cup of Excellence - Bello Horizonte Espresso

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/cup-of-excellence

As espresso - Plum, deep rich plum . Plum Jam . Plum . Did I say Plum









In Milk - Vanilla and Caramel for me

Absolutely delicious either way

If your thinking of ordering some of Unkle Funka and want to top it up , this is well worth adding !


----------



## Scotford

A delicious Harrar and Yirg blend (40/60) experiment. Both from Monsoon.

Split pour, half into a 6oz latte, half as espresso.

Latte - milk chocolate and vanilla at first taste with a light nutty tea finish.

Short black - like drinking velvet. Digestive biscuits and chocolate chip cookies were my first thoughts. As it cools, turns more delicate and tea-like. Very light berry overtones all the way through were very pleasant.










Very pleased. Will definitely try again.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sounds like tasty drinks and nice art too


----------



## jeebsy

Just opened the Finca Limoncillo Natural Longberry. Two weeks post roast. Smelt amazing opening the bag, loads of fruit with a bit of funk. Ground at 2.3€, got 70 out in 20 secs. Will go a bit tighter next time but great flavour, red berry sweetness coming through nicely.


----------



## Noodsy28

Morning Coffee Folks

I haven't really embraced the Forums but that time has come when I have found an amazing coffee and need to share the experience with you.

This morning I am drinking a Brazil Fazenda Cruzeiro. Roasted by http://www.silveroakcoffee.co.uk.

I'm getting tired of descriptor notes such as caramel, toffee apple. Brazil coffee, single origin can often bore me. However this is a coffee I can drink from a drip. It is delicious. Bruce describes the tasting notes as sesame seeds and ripe blueberry and this is exactly what I get. I love this coffee.

I've run it through my Chemex, V60 and Clever and have had great results from all.

Let me tell you a bit about SilverOak. Bruce is a roaster based in Thorney Cambridgeshire. The Fen folks can be a tough crowd and when working the markets the same questions come up 'What's your strongest coffee and I want chocolate notes'. Bruce knows his roaster and will roast a range of coffees to cover the differing markets/palates. At the moment he isn't roasting with too much acidity. I recently had an Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Kochere whilst I expected zing and funky lemon. This coffee was delicious it was lemon mousse and lemon meringue pie. These are the flavour notes Bruce wanted and this is how good he is with his roasts. They are consistently great.

I would strongly recommend him.

I've been brewing now for several years, mainly with Hasbean, and Caffenation. I'm really enjoying his coffee and speaking with him about the details of his roasts and more so his ethics and differing descriptor notes.

Sorry for long post but this coffee is special for me.

Enjoy

Nicky


----------



## Neill

Kalita of finca limoncello washed caturra from 3fe. Syrupy. Sticky mouth feel. Caramel and really sweet. Nice sweet pear balanced acidity at the end. This farm seems to produce some cracking beans.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Some great Raves IJ.


----------



## froggystyle

Finca La Fany from Hasbean.

Took three shots to get right this morning with the MC2, but worth it.

Lovely cappuccino!


----------



## shaunlawler

Square Mile Yirgacheffe


----------



## shaunlawler

Although pre ground as I am still awaiting the Hausgrind after 5 months.....


----------



## Titch

flat white

berry berry fudge form Rave


----------



## Mrboots2u

shaunlawler said:


> Although pre ground as I am still awaiting the Hausgrind after 5 months.....


I feel you pain


----------



## Mrboots2u

Extract bello Horizonte - so sweet as a flat white I could have sworn that it had sugar in it .......


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Extract bello Horizonte - so sweet as a flat white I could have sworn that it had sugar in it .......


Looking forward to my bag arriving next week.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Extract bello Horizonte - so sweet as a flat white I could have sworn that it had sugar in it .......


It has, lactose ; )


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> It has, lactose ; )


On hello.....it's the Arnie from twins .....


----------



## garydyke1

and roasted coffee still has trace galactose and mannose (obviously the darker the less remains intact)


----------



## Wobin19

Union Brightnote. I am really enjoying this as espresso and as a flat white. Its not as light roast as I was anticipating, and milk chocolate galore. Unions tasting notes are spot on. Its been good to try some lighter roasts recently and looking forward to some Square Mile offerings winging their way to me now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lovely sunny day today . Anyone drinking coffee on the coffee forum ?

Hasbean La Loma for me ....vanilla and peach in the espresso , vanilla and sweeeeeeet in the milk .

Great way to start the day ...


----------



## garydyke1

No coffee yet. Sage is descaling in citric acid and busy in the garden cleaning dusty hens out.

Might french press some Loma later


----------



## gman147

I french pressed it on thursday as I was in a rush to go to London. It's real good in the FP.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> No coffee yet. Sage is descaling in citric acid and busy in the garden cleaning dusty hens out.


Like this??









Don't forget to give it a good rinse


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Lovely sunny day today . Anyone drinking coffee on the coffee forum ?
> 
> Hasbean La Loma for me ....vanilla and peach in the espresso , vanilla and sweeeeeeet in the milk .
> 
> Great way to start the day ...


That's a pretty fine Rosetta there Boots.

Checked the weather for remainder of week - looking pretty good so will crank the Mizudashi cold brew with something citrussy and see how it turns out.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ethiopian Kebel Aricha - pour over. Dropped the extraction yield to a tad over 19% from previous brews around 20% and the improvement is noticeable. Strong tea like notes with a touch of bitterness. Best bit is the signature Ethiopian sweet floral perfumed aroma this bean kicks out. Problem is, you have to leave the kitchen and come back in to appreciate it.


----------



## ronsil

My own blend 33.4%Brazil Ipanema Gourmet Pulped Natural post roast blended with 66.6% Indian Monsoon Malabar has just produced me the best cappa I've had out of the Classic.

Drew off a cup+ of water to bring the outside boiler temp down to indicated 93C -switched off - locked in ground beans (2.1 on the EK) - switched on again & at indicated 98C started the shot & ran for 27 seconds. Removed PF & switched on steam switch until an indicated 135C - flushed steam wand to clear & then steamed a large Teflon jug of semi skimmed milk at an angle till base too hot to the touch.

Really lovely rich dark choc with dark cherry background. So good I immediately made a second cup.

The best effort the Classic has produced since back on it this time.

Never say the Gaggia Classic is a 'lacking' Machine. Where it lacks, of course, is easy repeatability but great today.

Incidentally I used a 20g VST Basket.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First cold brew with the Hario Mizudashi using Ethiopian Kebel Aricha.

Dosed 16grms at EK's coarsest setting and brewed 500grms overnight. Result was predictably cloudy as can be seen below so filtered it through a V60 producing a very clean result. Checked the strength - TDS was 0.48% with an extraction yield of 15.6%. Tasted pretty good. The Aricha has tea like notes - bit of citrus but not much - muted tea like bitterness but it not unpleasant - very refreshing. Be interesting to see what a really citrusy bean produces.


----------



## Finn Felton

I've tried most of coffee brands and they're quite good however, my favorite organic coffee is Kopi Luwak. I bought it from Cluwak website. You won't believe that Kopi Luwak becomes my favorite coffee the moment I sipped the first drop of it.


----------



## Charliej

Finn Felton said:


> I've tried most of coffee brands and they're quite good however, my favorite organic coffee is Kopi Luwak. I bought it from Cluwak website. You won't believe that Kopi Luwak becomes my favorite coffee the moment I sipped the first drop of it.


Great another cat shit coffee spammer.


----------



## froggystyle

ronsil said:


> My own blend 33.4%Brazil Ipanema Gourmet Pulped Natural post roast blended with 66.6% Indian Monsoon Malabar has just produced me the best cappa I've had out of the Classic.
> 
> Drew off a cup+ of water to bring the outside boiler temp down to indicated 93C -switched off - locked in ground beans (2.1 on the EK) - switched on again & at indicated 98C started the shot & ran for 27 seconds. Removed PF & switched on steam switch until an indicated 135C - flushed steam wand to clear & then steamed a large Teflon jug of semi skimmed milk at an angle till base too hot to the touch.
> 
> Really lovely rich dark choc with dark cherry background. So good I immediately made a second cup.
> 
> The best effort the Classic has produced since back on it this time.
> 
> Never say the Gaggia Classic is a 'lacking' Machine. Where it lacks, of course, is easy repeatability but great today.
> 
> Incidentally I used a 20g VST Basket.


Pulled a couple of shots of my MM/Suarez blend this morning, tasted great also, really smooth thick choccy taste to it!


----------



## Brewdog

Couldn't hang off any longer ...... Just tried my first Has Bean coffee beans and delighted! Tremendous espresso and luscious creamy flat white!


----------



## Jon V

Brewdog said:


> Couldn't hang off any longer ...... Just tried my first Has Bean coffee beans and delighted! Tremendous espresso and luscious creamy flat white!


Good to hear - I've just ordered a few bags of the same to arrive next week


----------



## Neill

Always amazes me when you can taste strawberry in espresso. Unkle funka from extract going down nicely this am.


----------



## Neill

Am I drinking a strawberry milkshake? Hold on, it's warm? Ah, unkle funka in milk. Oh yeah this is good.


----------



## Daren

Neill said:


> Am I drinking a strawberry milkshake? Hold on, it's warm? Ah, unkle funka in milk. Oh yeah this is good.


Good to hear Neill - I can't wait for this... sounds like it's going to be as good as previous years


----------



## Mrboots2u

Foundry roasters - Santa maria de Lourdes

As a syphon. Sweet, orangey, complex, lovely ...

Delightful


----------



## Mrboots2u

Foundry roasters

Agustino Forest - Huila, Colombia

Delicious

Espresso- sweet , then a subtle grapefruit tinge, then at the end this little spicy slight smoked finish.

Milk- fruit goes and delivers a lovely sweet creamy silky ever so slightly smoky flat white. Excellent


----------



## DavidBondy

Coffee Compass Extra Dark Ebony Roast French Breakfast Blend espresso. Perfectly delightful! Strong, smoky, dark, intense in fact everything that I look for in a cup!


----------



## ryancarey

Monmouth coffee Finca Las Nubes. A washed processed single origin from Guatemala. Ground with a Hario hand burr grinder and brewed in a cafetiere. Brilliant coffee, nice and bright and fruity.


----------



## Neill

Extract bello Horizonte cup of excellence espresso. Plum and almond. Tasty.


----------



## Wobin19

Square Mile Sweetshop in its latest version. Its good! It's sweet its chocolate, its marzipan its fruit it's weird! But, I can't help going back for more.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Square Mile Sweetshop in its latest version. Its good! It's sweet its chocolate, its marzipan its fruit it's weird! But, I can't help going back for more.


Hmmm sounds nom









Too many good coffee's

Not enough time or vital organs to process the drink s


----------



## Mrboots2u

Foundry roasters

Agustino Forest - Huila, Colombia

Getting better. Morning espresso like a breakfast grapefruit with a bit of sugar sprinkled on top. Refreshing and delightful...

In milk it gets creamy with a smoky tinge and just a little nod to that zesty fruit at the end. Loving this !


----------



## Neill

Back on the 3fe finca limoncillo washed caturra Kalita. Fined the hausgrind by 0.1. Extraction ran 15s longer. Amped up the creamy mouth feel and caramel flavour.


----------



## ShortShots

Costa Rica Las Lajas Cascara 'Perla Negra' delicious and sweet, packs a ell of a kick though!


----------



## Neill

Bello Horizonte as espresso then in milk. As boots alluded to in the milk poll thread, they taste like 2 different coffees. The espresso is plumy/fruity. Flat white is caramel and smooth. I like them both.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Columbian Finca Los Pomos. Been struggling to get the best out of this - took extraction yield down to 18.8% this morning and finally hit the tasting notes - gentle acidity with a lovely sweet treacle/toffee mouthfeel.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Quoted from what did postie bring:



Mrboots2u said:


> Cool
> 
> please post up what the espresso tastes like in the What's in my cup thread ....
> 
> Few of us intrigued as to what Knock's coffee will taste like .
> 
> Batch seems like long way away .....


I screwed up the extraction of the sample of the Shed blend sent by MadeByKnock. Grinder (Mignon) had been churning out some good if very clumpy Rave Signature Blend, and I tried the MBK Shed Blend on same grind setting. Terribly fast, sinker. Wound it in a bit finer. Still terribly fast, sinker. Ran out of coffee sample... Gutted!


----------



## El carajillo

Extract Bello Horizonte espresso Cup of Excellence, courtesy of Urban/B. Drawn long as recommended, rich satisfying, good mouth feel no harshness/acidity and very moreish .


----------



## Mrboots2u

El carajillo said:


> Extract Bello Horizonte espresso Cup of Excellence, courtesy of Urban/B. Drawn long as recommended, rich satisfying, good mouth feel no harshness/acidity and very moreish .


If you drink milk drinks , pop it it a latte , becomes toffee and vanilla


----------



## Geordie Boy

HB Kraftwerk. Flat white. Sharp lime acidity which disappears quickly but the biscuit base hides initially. Really prefer it as it cools as the biscuit comes much more pronounced


----------



## Glenn

The last of the coffee we picked up at Roasted Brown in Dublin is in my grinder today.

Just as well I'm spending a day at a roaster tomorrow...


----------



## Neill

Funka espresso and then limoncello caturra in a chemex. Fruit then cream and caramel. I've a tarte aux fraise almost made as well.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You are a tease Neil!







Let's see the tarte aux fraise - sounds mouth watering.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> You are a tease Neil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the tarte aux fraise - sounds mouth watering.


Maybe once I've constructed it. This heat does not make it easy to work with pate sable. It's like trying to roll out a block of butter then line a tarte case with it.

Oh, and so this post isn't heading completely off topic, I've just downed a double of bello.


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Barn, Hunkute. 28g into 450g Chemex.

Sweet, sweet honey. Very delicate. Complemented the salty creaminess of a BLT sandwich superbly!


----------



## jeebsy

Should that be Hunkute? If so it's such an amazing coffee.


----------



## 4515

Just opened the first bag of Smokey Barn Malawi Geisha. Has a hint of green apple acidity with bags of caramel sweetness - toffee apple with more toffee than apple. Going down very nicely as a long black and Mrs WD is enjoying it as a flat white.


----------



## Geordie Boy

jeebsy said:


> Should that be Hunkute? If so it's such an amazing coffee.


Yeah it should....darn autocorrect!


----------



## Mrboots2u

This wasn't in my cup this morning, but I drank a lot of this on Sunday at the forum day , a lot ..

There was a general air of disappointment when it had run out







....

it was fruity , sweet , and hint of spice . Complex but balanced nom and delightful .

I have bought and paid for this coffee previously and I wasn't dissapointed by it on the range of machines we drank if from that day ( pump , lever , ek , robur , hg1 ...)

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/agustino-forest-huila-colombia/

( note price is for 350g bag and in my opinion worth every penny )


----------



## DannyMontez

I'm currently enjoying Union Revelation, I normally go for a lighter roast but am enjoying this dark blend for a change.


----------



## hotmetal

Currently NOT enjoying the choice between TossIMO and Nospresso at work. :-(


----------



## CrazyH

Needed a new Clever Dripper so ordered some HB Phil-Ter blend to go with and it was great sweet, fairly bright but not ott. Highly recommended.


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador La Ilusion Natural , ah the perks....


----------



## hilltopbrews

Tried italian deli from 360degrees this morning but beans were oily when I opened the pack. Taste is ok. It's not undrinkable.

Can't wait to try rave fudge blend tomorrow. It was only roasted on the 27th.


----------



## Eyedee

Bali blue moon from the Kintamani Highlands, hand ground in an Aeropress.

Ian


----------



## garydyke1

GUATEMALA FINCA SAN SEBASTIAN WASHED BOURBON

Chemex - 30/500/5min 15. Still under extracted with Clear view and the coffish/turkee burred EK.

gentle sweet walnut , shoulder of milk choc and peachy acidity.

Super forgiving all-rounder which produced one of my espressos of the year pulled same day as roasting! Great coffee for a shop to have as a single do-it-all offering IMO


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> GUATEMALA FINCA SAN SEBASTIAN WASHED BOURBON
> 
> Chemex - 30/500/5min 15. Still under extracted with Clear view and the coffish/turkee burred EK.
> 
> gentle sweet walnut , shoulder of milk choc and peachy acidity.
> 
> Super forgiving all-rounder which produced one of my espressos of the year pulled same day as roasting! Great coffee for a shop to have as a single do-it-all offering IMO


Had this in an old style CCD yesterday, in the Sowden today - just delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador La Ilusion Natural

EKspresso

20-> 48.5g -> 25 sec & 29 sec (2 tiny 3fe notches apart)

sweet and gentle coffee, touch of natural in the background, parma violets, lavender , turkish delight. several minutes after a faint milk choc lingers with turkish delight. Almost liqorishy on the exhale?

So different to the honey process.


----------



## gman147

Ethiopian Konga Sedie natural

Blueberry muffin in a cup. This is unbelievable as espresso. When it cools it's just all about the blueberry.

18.2>[email protected] 34 secs


----------



## Charliej

Where is that one from Graham sounds worth a go for brewed.


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-konga-sedie-natural


----------



## Charliej

Cheers Jeebsy


----------



## gman147

Sorry Charl just back from work. Yeah that's the one that Jeebsy has linked you to  very very tasty


----------



## gman147

This gets better by the day. Absolutely loving this as espresso. Blueberry muffins


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> GUATEMALA FINCA SAN SEBASTIAN WASHED BOURBON
> 
> Chemex - 30/500/5min 15. Still under extracted with Clear view and the coffish/turkee burred EK.
> 
> gentle sweet walnut , shoulder of milk choc and peachy acidity.
> 
> Super forgiving all-rounder which produced one of my espressos of the year pulled same day as roasting! Great coffee for a shop to have as a single do-it-all offering IMO


In the Kone II today, 25g fine grind, 100g of 98C water right down the middle in 30s, at 1:30 added remainder up to 433g (a bit slow against the Coava method) - still straight down the middle, slow pour. Last drips out at ~5:20. Juicy, sweet peachy...more choc/cocoa than my steeped brews, don't know whether this was due to the high EY, or solids in the cup, brew was hazy like a typical Aeropress, but no grittiness in mouthfeel. No sign of drying bitterness, despite 23.6% EY.


----------



## Obnic

No idea what the bean was but pedal driven conical grinder using stock Mazzer burrs and a lever machine with what looks like a Londinium tamper. Passably good shot.


----------



## ShortShots

Tomato soup, courtesy of Kenyan Kiangoi AA, just needs basil!


----------



## innatelogic

ShortShots said:


> Tomato soup, courtesy of Kenyan Kiangoi AA, just needs basil!


As an espresso? I can't seem to pull a shot that I like. Long, short, fast, slow, anything i try is a bit thin and, well tomatoey... I blame my skills not the beans though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Atkinson's prototype..split shots.

Espresso - light and delicate- blackcurrant lemonade freshness.

Milk - sweet sweet with a dash of that fruit on the finish....


----------



## ShortShots

innatelogic said:


> As an espresso? I can't seem to pull a shot that I like. Long, short, fast, slow, anything i try is a bit thin and, well tomatoey... I blame my skills not the beans though.


Both brewed and espresso. I tend to go 20.5g in and 42g out in 31 seconds, I havent tried a ristretto yet to get the mouthfeel, but will try again today


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Atkinson's prototype..split shots.
> 
> Espresso - light and delicate- blackcurrant lemonade freshness.
> 
> Milk - sweet sweet with a dash of that fruit on the finish....


What did you pour the milk drink as? Flat white or something smaller?


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 8553


Fina La Ilusion Chemex, Uncle Funka espresso. UF was 36 out in 30 secs, pretty intense.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> What did you pour the milk drink as? Flat white or something smaller?


In Ancap competition cups ( 150 ml ? ) split shot would be 20-21g in the cup .

Brew ratios with that blend are around 1:2:1

Topped off with milk probably closer to a " wet " cappuccino style than a flat white . Flat white foam levels are hard to get really great art with ( that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it ) ....


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 8553
> 
> 
> Fina La Ilusion Chemex, Uncle Funka espresso. UF was 36 out in 30 secs, pretty intense.


And the Chemex ?


----------



## jeebsy

Is now in this as I rush to work









Ground at 35 past, took under five mins which is weird. Initially thought it was a bit thin but getting juicier now it's cooling. Still not sure it's as good as it can be but it's pretty damn tasty.


----------



## jeebsy

Didn't really hit the tasting notes but by God that was good.


----------



## Spazbarista

Been away for 12 days and come back to a lack of coffee in the house. Have resorted to an old (march) back of Wahana that was in the freezer. Its not too bad as a flat white, but needs blending with something else.


----------



## Neill

3fe roasted Kenyan kiri peaberry. Kalita wave. Really is one of those hot ribena coffees. Tasty.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rave Kenya Kiangoi - tomato and rhubarb - sublime through Chemex.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Rave Kenya Kiangoi - tomato and rhubarb - sublime through Chemex.


Interesting. First time I've seen tomato mentioned in tasting notes. Refreshing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> Interesting. First time I've seen tomato mentioned in tasting notes. Refreshing?


Definitely. Just stuck my nose in the bag - green tomatoes. Went to a cupping a while ago one of which was a Kenyan - had a pronounced tinned tomato aroma in the cup.


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Interesting. First time I've seen tomato mentioned in tasting notes. Refreshing?


This one has come up a bit recently....I love a tom but not sure i'd want my coffee to taste of it


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> This one has come up a bit recently....I love a tom but not sure i'd want my coffee to taste of it


Found some 'tomato soup' flavoured coffee on a cupping table, suffice to say it scored sub 75.

had a touch of tomato leaf/stem in a Kenyan, as it cooled turned to liqorish and blackcurrants


----------



## jeebsy

Espresso - finca limoncillo pulped longberry - 19.6 in, 58 out in 25 - best shot of this yet. Floral, sweet, apricot vibes. Best shot of it yet but coming to the end of the bag.

Chemex - Finca La Ilusion - as per yesterday not really picking up the tasting notes but it was hella delicious.

Aeropress - Kenya SL28 - nice, drinkable, bit indistinct lacking a bit of clarity because of the metal filter maybe but it's my least favourite brew method.


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador La Ilusion Natural. approx 10-11 days past roast

30g (15 3fe dial) -> 500g -> lost track of time

Used new bonivita kettle maintaining temp 93/94c

TDS 1.35

Great body , but a touch over for me . Will shoot for 1.30 next time (16 3fe dial)

Lavander, milk choc , turkish delight, liqourish . It makes me think 'purple' when I drink it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Flat white San Augustin Square Mile










I can't take any credit for this, it was from Faculty in Birmingham.


----------



## MooMaa

First time I've posted in this thread, not sure what peoples feelings are on blending different beans?

But in my cup this morning was a 50/50 mix of Java Jampit (Coffee Compass) (which i totally adore) and new to my house Ethiopian G1 Natural Dumerso (Rave), which I must admit I found to fruity on its own (maybe I just need to get used to it).

But this mix toned down the fruity flavours somewhat of the Ethiopian, but kept the rich chocolate of the Jampit, totally delicious.

Coarse grind 18g in an aeropress for 2:30 mins.


----------



## froggystyle

Forgot my beans this morning, not had a coffee yet and trying to decide if i should have an instant!!

Need caffeine...


----------



## Wobin19

Just finished the redbrick from square mile in the aero press. I bought it with me on hols but just ran out. Decent coffee is non existent here and clearly I did not bring enough. Doh! I nearly did the unimaginable and went to Costa in a water park yesterday but when I got close enough to see what the barista was doing I pulled out. Ah well beer it is!


----------



## Skorpa

Trying out Rave's Fudge blend this week. Enjoyed it thus far. Have been working my way through their products.


----------



## Neill

froggystyle said:


> Forgot my beans this morning, not had a coffee yet and trying to decide if i should have an instant!!
> 
> Need caffeine...


Really hope you didn't resort to the jar!


----------



## hotmetal

The last of some Tanzanian SO from Dave C. I really need to get my act together about restocking in time! Still, I did an emergency order for Rave's Espresso lover pack last night. By the time I collect from the post office they should be nearly ready to go.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 8610


Picked this little lot up in Edinburgh last week, cracking it open tomorrow. Gonna aim for three espresso before work


----------



## froggystyle

Neill said:


> Really hope you didn't resort to the jar!


Hanging my head in shame here...... No need for any punishment though, drinking half the cup was bad enough, couldnt finish it, it was like drinking a cup of hot water with soil in it...

It does make we wonder how i used to drink it before!

Got my beans in the office today, so back to normal!


----------



## jeebsy

Cult of done

19.6 in each time

62 out in 25 - amazing, nice fruit sweetness, feeling the cherry vibes

40 out in 45 - nasty in comparison, bit papery, dried the mouth out.

40 out in 30 - ok, first was the best though


----------



## garydyke1

Escondida perla Negra - espresso, 2 days after roasting.

20g -> 33/34g -> 32/33 sec. (Mythos one / T3)

Wow. Dark high % cacao choc, silky thick body, slight savoury , pepper edge...but clean. nom nom


----------



## Mrboots2u

San Jose washed elefante ( hasbean )

Chemex - fizzy burst ,but really sweet with a cherry or taste red fruit finish

This was a high yield number , so bags and bags of sweetness , bit didn't loose the fizz and the acidity ( for me lemon ) of the tasting notes .

Lovely

As it cools you get more of that fizz back too Nomety


----------



## 4085

BellaBarista Milano blend......not so dark but with the robusta in it, a lovely kick. Right up my street!


----------



## Obnic

dfk41 said:


> BellaBarista Milano blend......not so dark but with the robusta in it, a lovely kick. Right up my street!


Snap!

13 snaps!


----------



## hotmetal

I have, this very day, visited the establishment known as the Department of Coffee and Social Affairs and grabbed The Earl's Mistress. It's Mergya Wote Yirgacheffe so is supposed to have bergamot notes along with stone fruits. Roasted yesterday so when I'm reunited with my kit this weekend I'll have something to play with.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Atkinsons - Prototype

18g ( in 18g vst ) > 39.8 g out > yield 21.3%

Time dunno, don't time no more , go by scales









Espresso - Lemon tart and sharp then sweet middle , berry finish

Milk - sweet sweet sweet with berry notes


----------



## hotmetal

Lavazza. I can't tell if the machine is broken or not - looks and tastes a bit like dish water!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tried this today

GUATEMALA FINCA CUIDAD VIEJA LOS JOCOTALES YELLOW HONEY BOURBON

Tasting notes as espresso are bang on , it's peaches , summer fruit

Didn't totally nail the extraction but still a lovely cup

With adjustment to the grind I think I can get it sweeter still and perhaps Into the solero rating notes bit


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Tried this today
> 
> GUATEMALA FINCA CUIDAD VIEJA LOS JOCOTALES YELLOW HONEY BOURBON
> 
> Tasting notes as espresso are bang on , it's peaches , summer fruit
> 
> Didn't totally nail the extraction but still a lovely cup
> 
> With adjustment to the grind I think I can get it sweeter still and perhaps Into the solero rating notes bit


You buy some expensive coffees dude!


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> You buy some expensive coffees dude!


Worth every penny ....


----------



## m4lcs67

Brighton Lanes, and I am loving it. A wonderful coffee. As a side thing. Some people have recommended Atkinsons in Lancaster, but I was wanting to know if the higher price of their coffee is warranted when compared to the fact that there are many other great ones out there much cheaper?


----------



## Mrboots2u

m4lcs67 said:


> Brighton Lanes, and I am loving it. A wonderful coffee. As a side thing. Some people have recommended Atkinsons in Lancaster, but I was wanting to know if the higher price of their coffee is warranted when compared to the fact that there are many other great ones out there much cheaper?


It's my local roaster

Firstly their website is horribly out of date and need fixing

Secondly their higher prices coffee reflect the price they pay for them at auction

I enjoy their espresso blends and brewed beans , they will be a different kettle of fish in terms of tasting notes to Brighton Lane for example .

If you wish me to get you some and post it to you then drop me a pm , I go in most days

I think the archetype espresso blend which is about £5 for 250 g would suit your taste buds ...

Not all coffee is or can be £4 a bag


----------



## m4lcs67

Thanks alot Mr Boots. I may take you up on that offer. I am obviously new to this game and as such I am still working my way around everything that is available. Such choice. We are really spoiled.


----------



## Mrboots2u

m4lcs67 said:


> Thanks alot Mr Boots. I may take you up on that offer. I am obviously new to this game and as such I am still working my way around everything that is available. Such choice. We are really spoiled.


My pleasure

Drop me a pm if and when your ready to go.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Tried this today
> 
> GUATEMALA FINCA CUIDAD VIEJA LOS JOCOTALES YELLOW HONEY BOURBON
> 
> Tasting notes as espresso are bang on , it's peaches , summer fruit
> 
> Didn't totally nail the extraction but still a lovely cup
> 
> With adjustment to the grind I think I can get it sweeter still and perhaps Into the solero rating notes bit


Above again this morning

Wowsers nailed it

Really stonking espresso , call it tinned peaches , call it solero lolly, it was sweet , it was fruity ,it was simply drank very quickly .

Nice and sweet in milk but kills the best tones of it....


----------



## Neill

Still pulling unkle funka. Nearly through my bag. At 5 weeks I think it's past it's best and I'm struggling to get shots that don't taste sour and watery. Might up the dose a bit.


----------



## CrazyH

Some phil-ter in the clever dripper at work. Was ground a day and a half before but tastes good still, I have no measuring facilities here and I don't even know how hot the water is so it's all a bit pot luck anyway. A slight dryness, possibly due to being a touch stale, yesterday's was completely fine.


----------



## Scotford

Today was a Deathwish day. I finally felt human after three, yes three double shots. I still love it though. I find it hard to believe that they can make a robusta taste so chocolatey and dark caramel like.


----------



## Mrboots2u

San Jose washed elefante ( hasbean )

In a sowden at work, ground by the hausgrind....

Steeped for 50 minutes

Sweet sweet delicious with notes of the cherry and still a little fizz

Loving the Sowden


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> San Jose washed elefante ( hasbean )
> 
> In a sowden at work, ground by the hausgrind....
> 
> Steeped for 50 minutes
> 
> Sweet sweet delicious with notes of the cherry and still a little fizz
> 
> Loving the Sowden


How fine?

13 fines


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> How fine?
> 
> 13 fines


1.8 on the knock scale ( fine ? )


----------



## jeebsy

Did you filter after k


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Did you filter after k


Nope was a work


----------



## garydyke1

INDIAN BIBI COORG WASHED HDT CATUVAI

roasted 30/07

20g->34.5g->33 sec

Black pepper, dark choc, spice and a tiny touch of acidity. Really delicious espresso giving El Sal Finca Argentina a run for its money in the cup!


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> INDIAN BIBI COORG WASHED HDT CATUVAI
> 
> roasted 30/07
> 
> 20g->34.5g->33 sec
> 
> Black pepper, dark choc, spice and a tiny touch of acidity. Really delicious espresso giving El Sal Finca Argentina a run for its money in the cup!


I'll be into this tomorrow or Monday, and really looking forward to it.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 8664


Probably a terrible idea at this time of night but split pour of the Finca Argentina and Chemex of the Limoncilli pulped natural.


----------



## Wobin19

Blimey, I hope you have a trilogy to watch tonight Jeebsy!


----------



## jeebsy

Robin Williams night - Good Will Hunting and maybe Dead Poets Society depending how alert I am. Haven't seen either before


----------



## oddknack

Enjoy, both are favourites for many. Was GWH night for me. Many great moments!


----------



## garydyke1

EL SALVADOR FINCA SAN CAYETANO NATURAL BOURBON

batch brew

220g->4Litres->9 mins

TDS 1.34

Crazy good coffee!


----------



## Thecatlinux

garydyke1 said:


> EL SALVADOR FINCA SAN CAYETANO NATURAL BOURBON
> 
> batch brew
> 
> 220g->4Litres->9 mins
> 
> TDS 1.34
> 
> Crazy good coffee!


excuse my ignorance but what is a batch brew, is this a cold brew method ?


----------



## jeebsy

A big filter machine maybe?

First cup for me is the last 10g of the SL28 and 10g Cult of Done to make up the numbers. Plan was to make it as espresso but forgot to change the grind on the EK after making a Chemex - did an iced Aeropress instead so had something to drink with breakfast/while the Chemex was cooling. Actually very nice. Dark cherry with a hint of blackcurrent, unusually good for a homemade Aeropress. Used 250g of water then diluted with ice after, water was slightly cooler with a steep time of around 3 mins.

SL28 chemex - tasty, could maybe have gone slightly finer but getting the whole creamy blackcurrent vibe


----------



## Neill

3fe Kenyan Kiri peaberry Sl28 sl 34 and ruiri (mouthful). Chemex and hausgrind setting 1.11. 24g in 400mls of water. 3.44 total time. Creamy mouthfeel. Blackcurrant taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sounds lovely Neil ..trying to picture I'm my head what 1.11 on the haus is though ?


----------



## garydyke1

Thecatlinux said:


> excuse my ignorance but what is a batch brew, is this a cold brew method ?


one of these to be precise http://sprudge.com/marco-jet-brewer.html


----------



## Neill

One full turn then one digit off another full turn.


----------



## Neill

Neill said:


> 3fe Kenyan Kiri peaberry Sl28 sl 34 and ruiri (mouthful). Chemex and hausgrind setting 1.11. 24g in 400mls of water. 3.44 total time. Creamy mouthfeel. Blackcurrant taste.


Apologies, it was 1.10 on the hausgrind.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> One full turn then one digit off another full turn.


Thanks , that makes sense now .....

Cheers !


----------



## CrazyH

"GUATEMALA FINCA SAN SEBASTIAN WASHED BOURBON" aero and just had another in the clever at work.

Super sweet and rather delicious. I'm going to try blending with Yirgacheffe, have a feeling it might work. Also want to try it on the stove, too.


----------



## garydyke1

La Ilusion Yellow honey roasted 11/08

Chemex

30.20g ->500g (roastery water)

4 min 25

TDS 1.30 (money)

Yellow fruits , gentle caramel sweetness, viscous but clean, really delicious.


----------



## Neill

Workshop la plaza from Costa Rica. Still a bit fresh as 4 days post roast.

Espresso is full of red fruits. Quite sweet. A bit bright but pleasant to my tastes. Pulled it 18-35.

Tried it as a flat white as well. Completely different coffee. The fruit is gone. It goes. Biscuity and almondy (is that a word). Lovely. Enjoyable both ways.


----------



## garydyke1

Tanzania Selian Block G Natural Typica roasted 15/08

Chemex

30.05g ->505g (50% roastery water 50% Clearview)

4 min 10 sec

TDS 1.26-27 (VST wouldn't settle so 1.265)

Raspberry , blackberry, gloopy. hint of choc on finish. So so good. Really under-rated coffee.


----------



## Leanne

Can anyone suggest a good coffee bean?


----------



## jeebsy

We can suggest loads. What flavours do you like?


----------



## Scotford

WAHANA (WAHEYY) ESTATES.

I have literally fallen in love this week.


----------



## gman147

Leanne just read back through the thread of recent. Lots of beans mentioned, lots of goodness described


----------



## Mrboots2u

gman147 said:


> Leanne just read back through the thread of recent. Lots of beans mentioned, lots of goodness described


Leanne was spamming to get her post count up for the sales add...


----------



## gman147

Ah I see, cheeky


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yirg - Shalaitu ( j Atkinson) in sowden massive tea pot of fruit .

Experimentation In espresso with it fruit fkzzbomb. EY I suspect could go higher and make it sweeter and less fizzy... ( refract on loan







) .

Think I could get a really great lungoish espresso out of it ....


----------



## charris

View attachment 8825
View attachment 8827
View attachment 8826


Two Machiato/Cortado (something in between) using Rave Fudge (15g/[email protected])

A nice long frappe to enjoy with my Sunday morning cigar.


----------



## CrazyH

I was by the Twining's store this weekend so decided to pop inside to see if they had any tea worth picking up. They had a small range of coffee there, so decided to give it a go. Picked up the 'Bourbon Light' blend which is not particularly light, although not dark dark, that would be the old java brown they had.

Made in the Aeropress this morning and it was great, very sweet with some mild and very complimenting acidity.

Happy with it, always like to have something slightly darker/more traditional to hand.


----------



## ShortShots

Kenya Chorongi Washed SL28/SL34 (from Ben at Tate) in the v60, beautifully sweet and delicious. Courtesy of Maxwell at C&S. damn good coffee


----------



## garydyke1

Got sent these today from a customer in Copenhagen

http://www.lacabra.dk/?product=kiangoi-aa-sl28-250g

Highly recommended


----------



## Charliej

So for the last few days I've been drinking Has Bean Uganda Kinone Washed and I've just to got to say wow I think I prefer this to the Rave Ugandan we had a DSOL lot. I was quite surprised when I opened the bag given how dark the roast is for Has Bean. The tasting notes are bang on and were easy to nail and when it says body it really means it the shots are almost chewable and the flavours linger for a long time. I also tried it for my 1st ever go at an Aeropress, using the Has Bean Inverted method, and again it came out really well with a very silky texture and body. This is one of my favourite coffees of the year so far and I've tried quite a variety from varying roasters. So those nay sayers who say Has Bean light roast blah blah blah here's a picture.

  SAM_0810 by charliejeal, on Flickr

I forgot to add earlier 20g in 38-40g out at 93 degrees C 1ith 10 seconds preinfusion at 58 % and a total shot time of 49 seconds in a VST 20g basket. Delicious i 5oz of milk or as espresso or Aeropress.


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Got sent these today from a customer in Copenhagen
> 
> http://www.lacabra.dk/?product=kiangoi-aa-sl28-250g
> 
> Highly recommended


Aarhus...my old hood.


----------



## garydyke1

EL SALVADOR FINCA SAN JOSE WASHED AMARANGIA BOURBON

Stunning stunning EKspresso and milk drinks. Try it so so sweet and delicious! There is bags of El Salv chocolate in there too


----------



## Mrboots2u

J Atkinson's Shalaitu yirg in the flower vase ( chemex ) ..

Fruit punch to the mouth - delicious


----------



## leoc

Rave's "Italian Job", I must like it, I've just bought some more.


----------



## hotmetal

Just finished a bag of Signature and opened a bag of Fudge. First one was a bit of a doughnut extraction when I looked up at the basket so I was forced to have another. Both as 6oz cap. Yum!


----------



## Scotford

This:










Both as espresso (40 from 19.5. 26secs at 93°c) and V60 (17 in, 270ml end product, 92°c over 3mins)

Espresso starts off slightly sharp with orange and sweet fruits then mellows into a woody crème brulee. Nice.

V60 is slightly more tea like, with a slight nuttiness after the initial burst of sugared orange. I really enjoyed this.

Does not work with milk, in any quantity.

Thanks to Sam at Workshop Fitzrovia for this, I'll enjoy this bag.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both as espresso (40 from 19.5. 26secs at 93°c) and V60 (17 in, 270ml end product, 92°c over 3mins)
> 
> Espresso starts off slightly sharp with orange and sweet fruits then mellows into a woody crème brulee. Nice.
> 
> V60 is slightly more tea like, with a slight nuttiness after the initial burst of sugared orange. I really enjoyed this.
> 
> Does not work with milk, in any quantity.
> 
> Thanks to Sam at Workshop Fitzrovia for this, I'll enjoy this bag.


This is one of their filter roasts though no?

Perhaps explains why not a good latte ?


----------



## Scotford

It is a filter bean, yeah. I always like to try them with a bit of milk at the end of a cup though. Even if just a dribble.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Charliej said:


> So for the last few days I've been drinking Has Bean Uganda Kinone Washed and I've just to got to say wow I think I prefer this to the Rave Ugandan we had a DSOL lot. I was quite surprised when I opened the bag given how dark the roast is for Has Bean. The tasting notes are bang on and were easy to nail and when it says body it really means it the shots are almost chewable and the flavours linger for a long time. I also tried it for my 1st ever go at an Aeropress, using the Has Bean Inverted method, and again it came out really well with a very silky texture and body. This is one of my favourite coffees of the year so far and I've tried quite a variety from varying roasters. So those nay sayers who say Has Bean light roast blah blah blah here's a picture.
> 
> SAM_0810 by charliejeal, on Flickr
> 
> I forgot to add earlier 20g in 38-40g out at 93 degrees C 1ith 10 seconds preinfusion at 58 % and a total shot time of 49 seconds in a VST 20g basket. Delicious i 5oz of milk or as espresso or Aeropress.


on this review i must try, "owemba"


----------



## julesee

Scotford said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both as espresso (40 from 19.5. 26secs at 93°c) and V60 (17 in, 270ml end product, 92°c over 3mins)
> 
> Espresso starts off slightly sharp with orange and sweet fruits then mellows into a woody crème brulee. Nice.
> 
> V60 is slightly more tea like, with a slight nuttiness after the initial burst of sugared orange. I really enjoyed this.
> 
> Does not work with milk, in any quantity.
> 
> Thanks to Sam at Workshop Fitzrovia for this, I'll enjoy this bag.


Seem to remember from my last visit there that this coffee costs something like 12-13 GBP a 250g bag right? (crazy!)


----------



## jeebsy

About 13 for 350g. Not an everyday one.


----------



## julesee

jeebsy said:


> About 13 for 350g. Not an everyday one.


Personally find it very hard to justify these amounts..... same goes for a lot of the beans on offer at coffee shops, good as they are, around town.


----------



## Scotford

It all depends on how much you value your drinks.

Think about how much you'd pay for 15+ coffees in a shop.


----------



## Mrboots2u

This morning










foundry roasters- sheffield

First shot out the bag ridonkulously good...

Espresso - Sweet fruit tropical punch with a spicy finish. This is a great spro.......

Milk creamy sweet little delightful.

For those that were at the titan jam were were drinking this a lot of the day. For those that weren't try some.. Fast becoming one of my caves of the year


----------



## ShortShots

Ethiopia Sidamo Wottona Bultuma washed, v60 24g in 421g out. (I'm thirsty) Earl Grey/bergamot/tangerine acidity twist of lime. I could drink this forever!


----------



## Phil104

julesee said:


> Personally find it very hard to justify these amounts..... same goes for a lot of the beans on offer at coffee shops, good as they are, around town.


I used to think like this until I better understood what lies behind what I drink.

If you have ever doubted what you pay for coffee, can I suggest reading Antony Wild's 'Black Gold: The Dark History of Coffee. There is also a film, which I haven't seen, called Black Gold, but the Director's Statement gives you a sense of the issue:

'We were provoked to make a film about coffee after it was announced at the end of 2002 that Ethiopia was facing another famine. Twenty years earlier in 1984, people across the world had been motivated to respond to this crisis by giving aid. The difference this time was that coffee farmers were being caught up in this new food crisis while the global coffee industry was booming.We wanted to urgently remind audiences that through just one cup of coffee, we are inextricably connected to the livelihoods of millions of people around the world who are struggling to survive.

Coffee is a universal experience enjoyed by billions of people on a daily basis and is part of an industry worth over $80 billion a year. But the people behind the product are in crisis with millions of growers fast becoming bankrupt. Nowhere more evident is this paradox than in Ethiopia, the birthplace of coffee.

Our hope was to make a film that forced us, as western consumers, to question some of our basic assumptions about our consumer lifestyle and its interaction with the rest of the world.'


----------



## garydyke1

julesee said:


> Personally find it very hard to justify these amounts..... same goes for a lot of the beans on offer at coffee shops, good as they are, around town.


https://audioboo.fm/boos/2442915-pay-more-for-special-things

have a listen


----------



## julesee

I like Workshop on Wigmore St a lot... same goes for Prufrock ... among others. Maybe I am totally wrong about this (I am sure you lot have greater expertise than myself) but is it really the case you are not going to find equivalents from roasters such as Rave or a fraction of the price?


----------



## Neill

Costa Rica Farami De Dota: red honey red catuai roasted by 3fe. Was pulling 18>35 and finding it a bit thin and bright. I've fined it down and gone 18>28 and it's more balance. Sweet. More mouthfeel. Milk choc notes coming through now and a nice little bit of acidity to finish. I think when I loosened the grind a bit it channeled more and under extracted.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Agustino Forest - Foundry Roasters

Obligatory split pour

Espresso - sweeeeet yellow tropical fruit. Absolutely stonking

Milk - sweet with that hint of spice on the end - delightful

I'm trying not to be bias but heart and head tells me this is a very good espresso indeed


----------



## drude

Mrboots2u said:


> Agustino Forest - Foundry Roasters


I loved the bag of this I took away from the titan grinder day. Have just ordered some more - it really is a great example of what I love in an espresso.

Today I've been drinking Londinium beans from the freezer - my last bag of the Bolivian. Got some of Reiss' Brazilian in there too, which I am saving for a special occasion.


----------



## gman147

Missed out on a bag of this on Titan Grinder day


----------



## Zenistar

Americano made with a double shot using Cafe Noir's Santos beans.


----------



## MWJB

Squaremile El Salvador, El Aguila Santa Ana in the Sowden - Juicy, toffee sweetness, ripe fruit, hint of lime in the finish. Mouthwatering & delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

MARUYAMA COFFEE - washed Panama Elida Geisha. Over-roasted, a shame as the quality underneath is clearly amazing and rare : (


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> MARUYAMA COFFEE - washed Panama Elida Geisha. Over-roasted, a shame as the quality underneath is clearly amazing and rare : (


SEnd it to DFK he may like it !!!!!


----------



## Wobin19

Mrboots2u said:


> Agustino Forest - Foundry Roasters
> 
> Obligatory split pour
> 
> Espresso - sweeeeet yellow tropical fruit. Absolutely stonking
> 
> Milk - sweet with that hint of spice on the end - delightful
> 
> I'm trying not to be bias but heart and head tells me this is a very good espresso indeed


Sounds great - I am adding this to my must try list! 21 quid for a Kg delivered is not too bad either.


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> SEnd it to DFK he may like it !!!!!


Its just a bit too light for that.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Squaremile El Salvador, El Aguila Santa Ana in the Sowden - Juicy, toffee sweetness, ripe fruit, hint of lime in the finish. Mouthwatering & delicious.


...same coffee today in the Aeropress: despite overshooting the water, still delicious if a little low on concentration - "wine gum like" acidity is spot on.


----------



## Scotford

This:









Like it says on the bag, really silky. Earthy yet sweet berries and very subtle citrus is what I got with V60.

Getting towards the end of its prime though so quite eager to yam it all soon.


----------



## r.bartlett

Called in at Rave Cirencester this afternoon. They were all very nice and indulged my ignorance and by selling me a few bags to help educate me some.


----------



## Scotford

Back to the Workshop El Rodeo today. Cracking aeropress with 13.5g into 250ml with a 3minute steep at 90°c. Not as clear as pour over but way more sweet berries and a more profound orangey creaminess on the finish.


----------



## Johnny Vertex

This....

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/307/guatemalan-finca-la-concepcion-pixcaya.htm#.VBF19aOwVHA

I have had this several times over the past year now... tried a fair selection of beans from a fair selection of suppliers.. always come back to it....

I think I will stick with it now... can't be messing with grind settings etc.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Foundry - Agustino forest again ( wanted some fruit in my life )

Still yellow fruit and sweet as espresso

Fruit just peeks through creaminess and a little bitty spice in milk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blue Bottle Roasters ( USA ) - Columbia Las Magaritas Pacamara Honey

In the sowden, more of a coarse grind for a traditional steep of around 6-7 minutes .

In the cup sweet, really really sweet , candied sugar, honey with a hint of fruit apricot , peaches or some kind of summer jam type thing ...

Will try a chemex tonight and see what brings

( once again cheers spence for the coffee )

edit - as this cools gets even better you get light fruit peach but still sweet , the sweetness dies a little ( less over powering ) leaving a cleaner taste . Really nice


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Blue Bottle Roasters ( USA ) - Columbia Las Magaritas Pacamara Honey
> 
> In the sowden, more of a coarse grind for a traditional steep of around 6-7 minutes .
> 
> In the cup sweet, really really sweet , candied sugar, honey with a hint of fruit apricot , peaches or some kind of summer jam type thing ...
> 
> Will try a chemex tonight and see what brings
> 
> ( once again cheers spence for the coffee )
> 
> edit - as this cools gets even better you get light fruit peach but still sweet , the sweetness dies a little ( less over powering ) leaving a cleaner taste . Really nice


You've gone all Jilly Gordon on us Boots. Love the descriptions


----------



## Mrboots2u

Essentially it's sweet with a bit of fruit

That better ?


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Essentially it's sweet with a bit of fruit
> 
> That better ?


No... Do more Jilly please. I like it


----------



## Geordie Boy

Hasbean Hermitage Road Espresso

Smooth toffee from the La Fany at the beginning with a hit of pineapple from the Pacamara at the end which keeps giving


----------



## Mrboots2u

Feeling a little odd....


----------



## garydyke1

COSTA RICA FINCA LA CASA VISTA AL VALLE YELLOW HONEY

Chemex

30->500->3min 55

using 50:50 roastery water / waitrose essential mineral. My preference is 75% roastery water 25% clearview alas I forgot to grab some yesterday.

No refract today, forgot to bring one home. My guess is 1.25% TDS.

Coming across like praline today, quite bright. A touch under where this coffee should be . Still delicious and glugable.

Coming across like praline today, quite bright. y preference is 75% roastery water 25% clear view alas I forgot to grab some yesterday.


----------



## sjdavies47

Rave Italian Job for me. I know it has been said many times on this forum, but it is a good option and fantastic value. ☺


----------



## Scotford

HasBean Finca Escocia.

Cafetiere. Detailed outlined in the offer thread.

And now on to Sumatra WAHANA (waheyy) Estates natural process.










Have had a lot of this in recent weeks, was recently given a new bag to play with (courtesy of Anne at Monsoon) as it is a slightly lighter roast.

20g, 280g at 93°, 6min steep, plunge and pour.

Having tried this as espresso, I didn't like it at all. Acidy tart shots were all I got.

This as a filter and French press is simply lovely. Slightly sweet, yet pungent and ashy to start, maintaining notes of a typical Sumatran. In the mouth it feels velvety and you get apple and pear smokiness on the oh so long lasting finish.


----------



## hotmetal

I'm using up the last of my Italian job in hopes of breaking in to the Hasbean finca escocia.


----------



## julesee

sjdavies47 said:


> Rave Italian Job for me. I know it has been said many times on this forum, but it is a good option and fantastic value. ☺


Agree with you here - having been brewing serious coffee at home for just six months these are the best beans I have come across so far. And you are spot on about value too.


----------



## jeebsy

This week's IMM. Had some coffee ground for the Sowden at work I didn't use. 16g in , 120 out pulled at 2 bar for a minute.

There's a reason more people don't brew this way


----------



## Mrboots2u

First thing was a double shot ristretto latte from the oracle using archetype from j atkinsons . Smooth chocolate yummyness.....

For lunch chemex of hasbean chelba Yirgacheffe ( from the forum day )

Done with the hausgrind ( 21.3 % EY )

At room temp lovely sweet lemon curd and biscuity ? Really nice chemex

30g > 500g water

1.3 turns on hausgrind ( quite fine )

Total time 4.11 minutes


----------



## jeebsy

Curiosity got the better of me - made a cup but between the smell and the colour couldn't go through with it in the end.


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> Curiosity got the better of me - made a cup but between the smell and the colour couldn't go through with it in the end.


I really hope this is in work and you didn't buy two different tins to see if you might like one!


----------



## jeebsy

Would be some size of tin to buy as a demo! The blue one is decaf.

I'll stick to this weeks IMM brewed in the sowden, thanks...


----------



## charris

If you go instant, you have to do it in style









View attachment 9272


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 9297


Love Saturdays.

Foundry Kenyan espresso, Has Bean Yirg on the v60.


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex

INDIAN BIBI COORG WASHED HDT CATUVAI

30g - > 500g

16 on 3FE dial

Somehow almost managed to choke the brew on the final pour. Finished 5 mins 40.

TDS settled on 1.35%. phew. A touch chewy , but thats asian coffee for you.

All the things, spice, leather, dark chocolate. Sweeter than I have tasted it before, resting definitely helps this example. Acidity is there but only a tiny touch of it. The after taste is clear chocolate and black pepper.


----------



## Step21

Only had 8g of Nicuraguan Finca La Cascada left so added 4g of Yirg for an aeropress with 200ml tesco ashbeck mineral water (i'm learning!).

Absolutely stonking IMHO! Probably the best aeropress i've had so far. Lots of very sweet fruitiness and how it lingers.

I need to get some more beans fast - only a few grams of the Yirg left. Now the rain has dried up, it's time to get on my bike...


----------



## garydyke1

I have just fallen in love with coffee all over again.

NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO NATURAL 'FUNKY' YELLOW PACAMARA

Chemex

30g - > 500g @93.5c

5min dead. 15 on 3fe dial.

TDS 1.36% and not a hint of over-extraction.

Mashed bananas, madeira, sherry, melted vanilla icecream mouthfeel and finish. Crazy delicious and worth every single penny.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> I have just fallen in love with coffee all over again.
> 
> NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO NATURAL 'FUNKY' YELLOW PACAMARA
> 
> Chemex
> 
> 30g - > 500g @93.5c
> 
> 5min dead. 15 on 3fe dial.
> 
> TDS 1.36% and not a hint of over-extraction.
> 
> Mashed bananas, madeira, sherry, melted vanilla icecream mouthfeel and finish. Crazy delicious and worth every single penny.


You tried as espresso yet? Really looking forward to the arrival of my batch of this


----------



## jeebsy

Mashed bananas and melted ice cream almost had me reaching for the wallet


----------



## garydyke1

No time for faffing with pacamaras and espresso today . Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Mashed bananas and melted ice cream almost had me reaching for the wallet


Had it cupped at the Has Bean forum day, I loved it, I just ordered a load on Friday.


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Had it cupped at the Has Bean forum day, I loved it, I just ordered a load on Friday.


I should imagine it being a stellar espresso , that body and unusual funkiness , nom.

& in a flat white ! ooooofff banana cream pie


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> & in a flat white ! ooooofff banana cream pie


less of that dirty talk please


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> less of that dirty talk please


Clean Cup: (1-8) : 7

Sweetness: (1-8) : 8

Acidity: (1-8) : 7

Mouthfeel: (1-8) : 8

Flavour: (1-8) : 8

Aftertaste: (1-8) : 7

Balance: (1-8) : 7

Overall: (1-8) : 7

Correction: (+36): +36

Total: (max 100): 95


----------



## drude

garydyke1 said:


> Chemex
> 
> INDIAN BIBI COORG WASHED HDT CATUVAI
> 
> 30g - > 500g
> 
> 16 on 3FE dial
> 
> Somehow almost managed to choke the brew on the final pour. Finished 5 mins 40.
> 
> TDS settled on 1.35%. phew. A touch chewy , but thats asian coffee for you.
> 
> All the things, spice, leather, dark chocolate. Sweeter than I have tasted it before, resting definitely helps this example. Acidity is there but only a tiny touch of it. The after taste is clear chocolate and black pepper.


I have really enjoyed this bean as espresso. I normally drink my IMMs as v60s but much prefer this shorter. Always 18g in but varied between 24g and 34g out, and delicious every time.


----------



## garydyke1

drude said:


> I have really enjoyed this bean as espresso. I normally drink my IMMs as v60s but much prefer this shorter. Always 18g in but varied between 24g and 34g out, and delicious every time.


Nice one. I've yet to find a better Indian coffee (even if we did have to hand-sort every single bag of greens for stones!)


----------



## drude

Xpenno said:


> Had it cupped at the Has Bean forum day, I loved it, I just ordered a load on Friday.


Despite being totally inundated with great coffee, I ordered some of this too, alongside some of the red pacamara elegant, as both really stood out at the cupping. Have had to send it straight to the freezer to await my next week off work but didn't want to wait until then and find it had all gone.


----------



## drude

garydyke1 said:


> Nice one. I've yet to find a better Indian coffee (even if we did have to hand-sort every single bag of greens for stones!)


My grinder is glad you did the sorting. I agree, I've not had an Indian coffee I've particularly liked before, but this is a classic slightly rustic espresso.


----------



## Charliej

Xpenno said:


> Had it cupped at the Has Bean forum day, I loved it, I just ordered a load on Friday.


I think I'm going to have get myself some it stood far above all the other stuff we cupped for me, I do seem to be preferring naturals these days.


----------



## Scotford

French Press of Monsoon Estates Mexico Nayarita Cuarenteno Estate.

100g, 800g water, 95°c, 8minute steep.

Yes, I really busted out the giant cafetiere this morning (hungover).

Sweet oranges and charred lime to start, followed by earthy cocoa powder and a silky long lasting finish.


----------



## Xpenno

Chemex - 3fe Colab El Salvador Finca Ilusion

30g > 500g 4mins dead on.

One of my favourite coffees for a while. I'm getting a zesty zing with really sweet, thick body, I'd almost call it refreshing.

Just for MrBoots2u. It makes me feel happy like a hot air balloon trip on a sunny day heading over a rocky coastline. The waves crashing on the rocks creating a refreshing sea spray that combines with the light breeze to cool and tingle the senses.


----------



## garydyke1

Kenya natural 'NH' (yes Kenya natural!)

chemex. Setting 16 3fe dial.

30 ->500 -> 5 min 24

Quite simply creamy , blackcurrant , hoppy, slightly rustic & astringent. syrupy body and both sweet and savoury . Herbal/hop finish.

Crazy stuff


----------



## The Systemic Kid

HasBean El Salvador Finca La Ilusion - natural bourbon through the Chemex. Extraction yield 19.1% - this coffee is sublime - got everything - strawberry/blueberry, creamy chocolate, sweet and clean and a hint of spice at the end.


----------



## Step21

Second morning with El Salvador Monte Leon as an aeropress.

Really enjoying it. Creamy with a very sweet citrusy hit.

Also got a Kenyan Acacias but not getting much out of that one. Ordered the metal Kaffeologie filter - it will be interesting to find out what difference it makes.


----------



## James811

Smokey barn Nicaragua,

Aeropress, inverted, 3 minute steep and then press

Lovely


----------



## Scotford

Down to the last of the HasBean Escocia.

Pulling 20 into 32 over 28 at 93 has to be the best I've tasted it. Creamy and crisp as espresso and very very clean with 100ml hot water.


----------



## Rdl81

Last of the HasBean Escocia this morning via v60. Need the LSOL delivery to arrive now.


----------



## garydyke1

Real challenge with our Kenya Natural 'NH'. Using 30g->500g for chemex nothing I could do to bring the TDS below 1.46% !

Resorted to 27.5g->500g and a slight reduction in contact time. Now down into the low 1.3's we are finally talking.

Funk, hops, blackcurrant, perhaps toasted coconut and some flavours never before found in a coffee. Really syrupy mouthfeel

As EKspresso again having to coarsen up and down dose.

18.5g (in 20g VST) as coarse as ever gone on the EK

42g out in 28 sec. Still a touch too viscous and thick. would benefit from less contact time and touch less our.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Last of the El Salvador Finca Argentina washed Bourbon.

Really liked this 18.5g in, 29g out in 30 secs.

Thick warm choc, hint of citrus with a nutty aftertaste.

HOLY SHOT!


----------



## Daren

I've been smashing though this with the Chemex. Can't get enough of it. There is a slight hint of spice which is right up my street.


----------



## Mrboots2u

On my way home. Been away without coffer for a few days







. Anyone drink any on here since Sunday?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What, Yorkshire tea?


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> What, Yorkshire tea?


I know. I'm currently in bleeding Lincolnshire too.....

What's in your non Styrofoam cup TSK?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nothing outstanding -just something called La Ilusion


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nothing outstanding -just something called La Ilusion


Slumming it. Poor thing


----------



## garydyke1

The Kenya naturals are coming tomorrow, keep an eye on Has Bean website. Nothing like them i've seen/tasted before. Crazy crazy coffees.

Love or hate them you'll agree they are different !


----------



## Mal

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nothing outstanding -just something called La Ilusion


I'm drinking the natural. And it's good, very good but it's not up there with the extraordinary 2012 version which lives in my memory to this day. It's most reminiscent of the Limoncillo naturals but that bit bigger and longer. An excellent coffee but I'm not sure I wouldn't take the Limoncillo and pocket the nine quid difference.


----------



## 4085

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/medium/mediterranean-mocha-espresso-500g.html

Mediterranean Mocha from coffee compass. Those boys have done it again! Rich, velvety extraction, intense chocolate taste.....going to have some more of this


----------



## froggystyle

Doing the gems of Aruka this morning, had a flattie and an americano..

The latter was the best!


----------



## ronsil

Would have expected you to be over the moon with those Beans

Not too keen?


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Just passed through La Montana from Caravan through the works filtered coffee machine, 4 weeks old and still banging.


----------



## roaringboy

Just finished up some Brazilian Santos from a local roaster. Now on to my current favourite, Gourmet Blend from The Bean Shop in Perth. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

Today exclusively RWANDA BUF NYARASIZA KIGOMA WASHED RED BOURBON.

Chemex (which I over extracted slightly ) was overshadowed by the espresso and milk drinks. Surprised how un-african it was , loads of choc and biscuity base notes, touch of fruit but very sweet 'bourbon' acidity definitely in the background for me. Easy drinking glugable stuff


----------



## Southpaw

Atkinson's archetype blend. Boots mentioned this at some stage and I managed to pick some up when I was last there.

Lovely


----------



## Mrboots2u

Southpaw said:


> Atkinson's archetype blend. Boots mentioned this at some stage and I managed to pick some up when I was last there.
> 
> Lovely


Excellent. Next time let me know your in town


----------



## Zakalwe

A couple of double-shots made with Atkinson's Pixcaya!

<waves at other folk living near lancaster></waves>


----------



## garydyke1

COSTA RICA ZARCERO LA CASA YELLOW HONEY CATURRA

Chemex - so so delicious . nom nom. sweet sweet sugary caramelised sweetness


----------



## RagingMammoth

Rave's columbian suarez.

In a few days, shall be the BB beans I just received.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee morning with Patrick

Quite a lot ...


----------



## froggystyle

Coffee date!

How sweet.


----------



## RobD

(Yesterday) Coffee compass = Peru Inambari Mayo still as Caramel & chocolate tasting as ever. works really nicely as an espresso and flat white + few warmed almond croissants lovely


----------



## garydyke1

moving on to the KENYA OTHAYA CHINGA NATURAL SL28 SL34 N*L*

Chemex

Down-dosed to 28.5g

500g water

4 mins 40

I dont find this coffee particularly controversial . Its weird , yet familiar.

Blue liquorice , nail varnish ** and rose petals , held together with an almond/marizipan sweetness. The very final aftertaste is like sugary raw pastry/flour.

OK , yeah its bizarre ....but flipping unique and tasty!

** I liken it to the petrol notes you get in some rieslings


----------



## RobD

garydyke1 said:


> OK , yeah its bizarre ....but flipping unique and tasty!
> 
> ** I liken it to the petrol notes you get in some rieslings


that will be the cheep bootleg stuff made with benzine then


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hello I'm a cheerleader .........

Yeah it's a coffee before you all start.

In the siphon

Bags of cherry , bit of dark choc, bit of funk

Delicious

http://departmentofcoffee.com/product/hello-im-a-cheerleader/


----------



## garydyke1

Finca Siberia Washed this morning in the bulk brew. Glugable chocolately goodness! Nom


----------



## Neill

I've got a bag of Los Mangos on the go. This was one of the first coffees I tasted from 3fe and its a cracker. This is nearly a year on and it's as good as it was last year. Great as espresso and in milk. It's really does have that milk choc taste with a hint of tropical fruit.


----------



## roaringboy

Just finishing up this at the moment. One of my faces. Getting some licorice notes from this bag.

Also got a bag of praline espresso on the go from pact. Not bad.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drinking this as espresso

And cappuccino this morning

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-zarcero-la-casa-yellow-honey-caturra

Yep its sweet . sugary sweet.

In milk, its reminiscent of the sugar glider blend we had from intellinfetisa earlier in the year. Sugary , sugar, sugar and hint of caramel.


----------



## Wobin19

Couple of espressos with union bright note. I have had this before and had forgotten how good it is. Milk chocolate with a really nice fruit edge. Great in milk too. 18 into 30 in 30 seconds works for me.


----------



## jeebsy

Espresso - the imm - much more traditional in terms of parameters (48 out in about 30) really drinkable if unspectacular. The first couple of shots I pulled which were too fast seemed to emphasise the cherry whereas more chocolate on the slower

Aeropress LSOL - metal filter - lovely jubbly.


----------



## Scotford

Today, I've a washed Burundi. Its a Bourbon, roasted on the 28th and that's all I know.

V60, 20 into 200.

Its nutty and fruity with a slight citrus tang. Very complex too. As I'm hanging, I'll have another!


----------



## Neill

Bit of a change from my usual. My brother gave me some fudge from rave. Looks a lot lighter roasted than expected. Still tastes darker than my usual choices. Pretty tasty and sweet in milk tho. Didn't quite nail the first shot so could be better.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still on this

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-zarcero-la-casa-yellow-honey-caturra

Like candy floss as espresso and absolutely knock out sweet in full fat milk as a cappuccino


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Still on this
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-zarcero-la-casa-yellow-honey-caturra
> 
> Like candy floss as espresso and absolutely knock out sweet in full fat milk as a cappuccino


Been drinking this all weekend as espresso, just awesome! Sweet & Gloopy with a hint of acidity just to round things off. One if my favourite coffee, coffees of the year.

Got HB El Sal Roma tablon (I think) on filter, choc and cherry, also delicious.

Is been a very good weekend for coffee here


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> One if my favourite coffee, coffees of the year.


Mine too! Has a super swee choc finish which is devine


----------



## funinacup

AeroPress of El Salvador Cup of Excellence roasted by Dear Green in Glasgow. Vanilla & choc, creamy body! Super drinkable.


----------



## hotmetal

Kenya AA Mwiria Estate. Great as espresso, nice acidity and liquorice notes. 50/50 blend with Costa Rica Tarazu makes for a cracking cappa. Getting the thumbs up from the Latte Queen upstairs!


----------



## Scotford

As I was in London yesterday, I just had to pick up some JBKaffee beans from Mothers Milk.

El Salv Santa Ana finca El Aguila.

20 into 28 over 30 exactly at 93. 5oz flattie.

Chocolate and hazelnut abound. Velvety mouth with a real rich finish and immensely moreish.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Whats in my cup?

I'll tell you ...

Derek

That's what...

In milk toffee chocolate and nutty


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats in my cup?
> 
> I'll tell you ...
> 
> Derek
> 
> That's what...
> 
> In milk toffee chocolate and nutty


Derek? Did you grind up a bloke in the ek?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Derek? Did you grind up a bloke in the ek?


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


>


Phew, that's a relief. I thought you'd got confused by the meat flavoured coffee thread


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats in my cup?
> 
> I'll tell you ...
> 
> Derek
> 
> That's what...
> 
> In milk toffee chocolate and nutty


So you like a bit of Derek first thing in the morning?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> So you like a bit of Derek first thing in the morning?


This was Derek before bedtime......


----------



## hotmetal

I suppose when you ground him up, he had the audacity to go "aaagh", so you flattened him with a tamper, and he had the cheek to go "urgh!"...

Do they do one called Clive?


----------



## cawfee

some rave ethiopian yirgacheffe g1...which, if i'm honest, tastes more of poo than of blueberries. perhaps the tasting notes should be changed to "pooberry"


----------



## Beanosaurus

cawfee said:


> some rave ethiopian yirgacheffe g1...which, if i'm honest, tastes more of poo than of blueberries. perhaps the tasting notes should be changed to "pooberry"


How are you brewing it???


----------



## cawfee

gaggia classic, mazzer mini, 18g in a vst basket, 2oz out in 25s, looks great but the taste is not for me.... was going to pass the bag along to another coffee friend but he's had the beans before and was of a similar opinion on the rural taste. def one to add to the list of dislikes for me


----------



## Neill

cawfee said:


> gaggia classic, mazzer mini, 18g in a vst basket, 2oz out in 25s, looks great but the taste is not for me.... was going to pass the bag along to another coffee friend but he's had the beans before and was of a similar opinion on the rural taste. def one to add to the list of dislikes for me


Why not try brewing it. Those lovely fruit flavours can come out nicely in a brewed coffee. Some naturals can be poorly produced and taste a bit of barnyard though.


----------



## Beanosaurus

cawfee said:


> gaggia classic, mazzer mini, 18g in a vst basket, 2oz out in 25s, looks great but the taste is not for me.... was going to pass the bag along to another coffee friend but he's had the beans before and was of a similar opinion on the rural taste. def one to add to the list of dislikes for me


Some of those naturals do take a fair bit of precision to get the best out of them, but of course they can't just be a bit over-fermented for some...

I take it you weigh the coffee that is in the basket after grinding?

It might be advantageous to weigh the output in grams in the vessel as well rather than judging by volume. Say 18g in 36g out.

Its possible that it could improve the sweetness/acidity and eliminate the agricultural associations with taste and smell!







)


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> taste a bit of barnyard though.


Love that descriptor...Had some cheese last Christmas that was massively 'barnyard'


----------



## cawfee

yes, weighing both in (18.12g) and out (18.02g) of the grinder. not fussy enough to weigh my shots, prefer to time and use a lined shot glass. the shot of phoka hills malawi single source i pulled after was on point and tasting great, the yirgacheffe just aint for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

So you could be getting. 18 g in and 50-60g out if your filling two fl ounces

I'd wanna be tightening that grind a little with the yirg before throwing it away.

Did you use same grid for the Malawi as the yirg. .

Once you got the scales out , putting em under the glasses to weigh ( even as an experiment ) doesn't seem too much hardship .

Horses for courses etc....

Tighten to grind , try and get 18g into 36 g

See if that helps


----------



## mym

Opened some Compass' Old Brown Java this morning (only roasted on the 10th but I ran out of beans and couldn't wait).

Nice. Bloody strong, I can feel it kicking in like a rising tide...

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/old-brown-java-500g.html


----------



## cawfee

will give it another go mrboots. did use a tighter grind than the malawi, but will have another play around tonight and will weigh my shots just to see what i'm getting


----------



## Mrboots2u

cawfee said:


> will give it another go mrboots. did use a tighter grind than the malawi, but will have another play around tonight and will weigh my shots just to see what i'm getting


Cool , it may not be to your taste after all , but spend some time trying to experiment a little .

Let us know how you get on ....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Before I start please don't burn me for being a witch, this coffee tastes of stuff other than coffee , is suitable for all sexual orientations and people who count themselves first to seventh wave of coffee ( I've been on a bill and ted journey , I've seen the medium roast that eventually brings peace to the world )

More for the open minded than the faint hearted ....

Been drinking Rocko mountain espresso from Extract this week ( courtesay of Glenn and cup north ) .

A Yirgacheffe but a different kettle of fish to the excellent LSOL from from Foundry .

Still great though . Parma violet aroma

Espresso - ranged from lemon with a zing finish , to sweet set lemon curd ( depending on the extraction yields I've hit )

In milk , a subtle blueberry sweetness

Really lovely , I hear an angry mob in the distance , denouncing all coffee is really a fruit facts ..must hide ...

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/rocko-mountain-espresso


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Before I start please don't burn me for being a witch, this coffee tastes of stuff other than coffee , is suitable for all sexual orientations and people who count themselves first to seventh wave of coffee ( I've been on a bill and ted journey , I've seen the medium roast that eventually brings peace to the world )
> 
> More for the open minded than the faint hearted ....
> 
> Been drinking Rocko mountain espresso from Extract this week ( *courtesan* of Glenn and cup north ) .
> 
> A Yirgacheffe but a different kettle of fish to the excellent LSOL from from Foundry .
> 
> Still great though . Parma violet aroma
> 
> Espresso - ranged from lemon with a zing finish , to sweet set lemon curd ( depending on the extraction yields I've hit )
> 
> In milk , a subtle blueberry sweetness
> 
> Really lovely , I hear an angry mob in the distance , denouncing all coffee is really a fruit facts ..must hide ...
> 
> http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/rocko-mountain-espresso


Say what!

I never knew.......


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Before I start please don't burn me for being a witch, this coffee tastes of stuff other than coffee , is suitable for all sexual orientations and people who count themselves first to seventh wave of coffee ( I've been on a bill and ted journey , I've seen the medium roast that eventually brings peace to the world )
> 
> More for the open minded than the faint hearted ....
> 
> Been drinking Rocko mountain espresso from Extract this week ( courtesan of Glenn and cup north ) .
> 
> A Yirgacheffe but a different kettle of fish to the excellent LSOL from from Foundry .
> 
> Still great though . Parma violet aroma
> 
> Espresso - ranged from lemon with a zing finish , to sweet set lemon curd ( depending on the extraction yields I've hit )
> 
> In milk , a subtle blueberry sweetness
> 
> Really lovely , I hear an angry mob in the distance , denouncing all coffee is really a fruit facts ..must hide ...
> 
> http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/rocko-mountain-espresso


Sounds really good. I've just picked up a bag of mahembe from the barn. Still not got it dialled in but it tastes of cherries (I had a properly prepared shot in Lost and Found this afternoon).

I may need to go on the run now too.


----------



## cawfee

had a good playing around with variables last night. ended hitting 18g in/out (losing less than 0.1g in the grind on average) with 36-38g in a 25-27s pour...the verdict on the yirg : still more rural a taste than i like so adding this one to the nope list.

reverted to the phoka hills malawi this morning, which continues to be lovely

*edit* BTW if anyone wants the rest of the Rave Yirg beans drop me a PM and i'll send them to you for the cost of the postage (whatever that may be)


----------



## Bigpikle

Opened a bag of Rave Italian Blend for the first time. Been in the freezer for a week as I was away, so a bit of an experiment. 18g in 25g out in 28 secs and a very enjoyable shot - smooth, rich and different taste without the rich sweetness I've had from recent beans. Enjoyed it


----------



## Scotford

This. Very kindly gifted by a fellow forum member.

19.5 into 36 over 24 is the sweeeeeeet spot.

Properly smooth and nutty with a real burst of berry sweetness as espresso and creamy earthy nuts with milk.

Thanks Adam, really enjoying this!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Love Extract Original - you've just reminded me that it's been way too long since I bought some. If I ever had a shop this would be the house blend. When friends buy fresh roast coffee for the first time I'd always point them towards this or Rave's Signature as a starting point.


----------



## panna_cota

as 4 me

i usually have a cup of green coffee

invigorates


----------



## Scotford

panna_cota said:


> as 4 me
> 
> i usually have a cup of green coffee
> 
> invigorates


Mmm, brewed greens. Nah ta.


----------



## garydyke1

COSTA RICA FINCA LA PIRA TARRAZU WASHED CATURRA

Espresso via EK43/Sage DB. 20g->42g->26sec. split pour , half going into a 5oz cappuccino.

Lost for words on how complex and delicious this is, yet remaining glugable and moreish . Layers of flavours bombarding the palate and ending with accessible typical sweet chocolately Costa Rican finish.

In the milk it works super well but doesnt shine as well as pure espresso.


----------



## tea-addict

nescaf'e. no better way to start the day!

(biscuit time at 2 o'clock with a richer smoother tasting cup)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Love irony


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Workshop Gikirima AA through the V60, Fruity!


----------



## roaringboy

Rave Signature this morning. First shot went 18g in / 4 drips out in about 25 seconds! Adjusted the grind and second went 18g in / about 30-32g out in 30 seconds.

Had it as a flat white. Latte art was crap but tastes good. I can definitely improve on it.

First impressions are that it is a fairly middle of the road blend I.e. would make a good house blend for a cafe.


----------



## Eyedee

Coffee compass Hill and Valley blend. Check out the thread from Spazbarista,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20008-Compass-Coffee-Hill-amp-Valley-review&highlight=Hill+valley

I tried this after 5 days it was just ok, now it's blossomed, after 10 days it fulfills my expectations and is an excellent kick ass blend, not for the faint-hearted. lol

Ian


----------



## Neill

Juicy little number thanks to my brother who's just back from NY.

Peachy and floral. Not one for you kick in the nuts guys!

Edit-it's Kenyan Embu Gikirima roasted by blue bottle.


----------



## CrazyH

I received Rwanda Cyivugiza, washed red bourbon, in a Rave filter subscription and brought it in to work.

It's really fantastic, I'm not sure what tasting notes to ascribe to it but it's just got a solid base with fantastic fruitiness, berry/plum kind of thing.

It strikes a great balance between interesting and simply satisfying, my favourite bag for quite some time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Time for a coffee , spent the day scaceing the vesuvius and other dull coffee stuff.

Picked up some Prototype blend from Atkinson's roaster in Lancaster

Sweet peachy punch as espresso

Creamy and enough bite to make a nice cappucino to boot

Delicious


----------



## cawfee

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque from Rave. really very lovely and fruity. 18g in, 36g out in 27s nicely


----------



## roaringboy

Finished the last of my rave signature. Got to really like this in the end. Very easy to drink.

Just hope my hasbean order arrives today or I'm in trouble!


----------



## MooMaa

Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon, through new Strada 17g, I needed to tighten the grind from standard gaggia basket, but poured well tasted great @ 5:30 AM


----------



## Neill

Back on the blue bottle Kenyan this morning. Really nailed the Kalita this morning. Much sweeter. Tastes of peach Melba. Still those floral note coming through.


----------



## aaroncornish

I have got some Mancoco Espresso blend this morning. Still not quite got in dialled in. Tastes nice enough and is pretty smooth, but not hit the sweet spot!


----------



## stevogums

Brighton Lanes.Compass Coffee

18g double espresso.

Fine grind at 30secs in my soon to be replaced Classic.

Best shots I've had out of it.


----------



## roaringboy

El Salvador Finca Argentina washed bourbon. Lovely. Very chocolatey.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Atkinson's Lancaster prototype blend.

Delicious peachy espresso , smooth creamy biscuity fruit in milk


----------



## aaronb

A Kenyan AB from Caffenation

18g dose. straight espresso.

Classic Kenyan, big bold fruit, slightly earthy, mmmm


----------



## ShortShots

an experiment Two of the same coffee, different roasters. Identical extractions, 18g in 300ml out, v60 2min32 for both. Similar roast levels, maybe a few degrees in it or a 30sec development different max (strictly conjecture). One so upfront juicy and tangy, but lacking body and balance. The other so delicate and sweet with great balance but lacking that tangy acidity. Both truly delicious cups in their own rights for different reasons. Mix the brews 50/50 though and my mind was just bloooooown....**** yes, ultimate balance. Ethiopia will always be one of my favorite origins and this is why Wottona Bultuma is my coffee of the year.


----------



## Scotford

A mishmash blend of 40% Guat, 30% Thai and 30% Harrar.

25 into 275 V60 @94°

Its been bold and massively fruity yet mellow and earthy. Berries and stone fruit fade a bit after a few minutes and chewy burnt butter take over before a really pleasant woody dark chocolate finish off the cooler cup.

Alongside my cheeky slug of JW Black, my day is looking up!!!


----------



## coyote

This morning I tried 70/30 -Brasil/India...really good combination for me..

Especially with mill based drink..so smooth..


----------



## johnealey

El Salvador El Ingenio greens roasted last weekend m/d and just coming into their own. 22g in 33 out in 26s. Cocoa explosion in a flat white, Yum. Off for another.

John


----------



## spune

Mmmmm... Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon.

View attachment 10506


----------



## Scotford

And now this:










Lovely El Salv Pacamara flat white at Box Brownie Stratford. Milk chocolate GALORE!


----------



## Obnic

I love my sister in law. She tries so hard....

'I know you like your coffee Heff. I wasn't sure which one was better.'


----------



## hotmetal

shame man, she obviously meant well.

Every time I see "Millicano" I think of an unholy mutant hybrid creature created from "Miliband" and "Portillo". It just doesn't sound right. Scary thought. My teachers always used to say I had a vivid imagination LOL!

I'm just tucking in to my Smokey Barn Mandheling. Yum!


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> shame man, she obviously meant well.
> 
> Every time I see "Millicano" I think of an unholy mutant hybrid creature created from "Miliband" and "Portillo". It just doesn't sound right. Scary thought. My teachers always used to say I had a vivid imagination LOL!
> 
> I'm just tucking in to my Smokey Barn Mandheling. Yum!


That would be a dull and unpleasant blend in the cup.. Hints of bitter and sour simultaneously...

Luke warm with a taste descriptor of dust perhaps ?


----------



## hotmetal

yes, ground using a Mazzer John Major!


----------



## Step21

Last few days i've been brewing Artisan Roasts' El Salvador Finca Bonanza, which is a washed yellow bourbon. Imagine taking a bite of a crunchie bar then washing it down with a wee swally of blood orange San Pelligrino! Lovely stuff.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yesterday and this morning been drinking the next yummy bean from Foundry Roasters, currently in its test roasting and not on the site yet ....

Won't give too much away ...from El Salvador

Espresso - sweet , chocolate notes with a hint of treacle , little bit of a nice spice finish .

In milk - wowsers , coffee , toffee bomb , has that long lingering smooth chocolate finish reminiscent of La Fany from Has Bean earlier in the year .

I hope this goes up soon ,would be a great coffee for xmas . A real crowd pleaser .

Nomety ...


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Mrboots2u said:


> Yesterday and this morning been drinking the next yummy bean from Foundry Roasters, currently in its test roasting and not on the site yet ....
> 
> Won't give too much away ...from El Salvador
> 
> Espresso - sweet , chocolate notes with a hint of treacle , little bit of a nice spice finish .
> 
> In milk - wowsers , coffee , toffee bomb , has that long lingering smooth chocolate finish reminiscent of La Fany from Has Bean earlier in the year .
> 
> I hope this goes up soon ,would be a great coffee for xmas . A real crowd pleaser .
> 
> Nomety ...


Sounds great - will keep an eye out for it! Shame this thread sees less traffic than flats and conicals - always good to get ideas of tasty beans to try


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Yesterday and this morning been drinking the next yummy bean from Foundry Roasters, currently in its test roasting and not on the site yet ....
> 
> Won't give too much away ...from El Salvador
> 
> Espresso - sweet , chocolate notes with a hint of treacle , little bit of a nice spice finish .
> 
> In milk - wowsers , coffee , toffee bomb , has that long lingering smooth chocolate finish reminiscent of La Fany from Has Bean earlier in the year .
> 
> I hope this goes up soon ,would be a great coffee for xmas . A real crowd pleaser .
> 
> Nomety ...


You're sold me on that....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nimble Motionists said:


> Sounds great - will keep an eye out for it! Shame this thread sees less traffic than flats and conicals - always good to get ideas of tasty beans to try


Think it won't be long before its on the site .

Agree with your sentiments , better to talk about stuff we like ain't it ...

Had a split espresso and milk drink again tonight , gotta say the cappucino has sweet milk chocolate notes for miles ..

Works well as brewed too , different to the LSOL and the San Augustine , but another winner for me ...


----------



## Nimble Motionists

All the foundry stuff I tried at the brew day was great - is this the El Salv that was on the cupping table that day?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nimble Motionists said:


> All the foundry stuff I tried at the brew day was great - is this the El Salv that was on the cupping table that day?


Not sure , I presume so but am guessing ..sure Callum or lee will be able to say .


----------



## jeebsy

Lovely stuff. Cherry coke thing going on in the sowden


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Geisha - rare.

Brewed by Mr Leighton - rarer.

Water measuring >400ppm - even rarer


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador Roma Yellow cattura Pulped natural . Chemex 50/50 mix of roastery water / Volvic. 30g / 500g / 3 mins 30 total

Ran through a little quicker than anticipated so stirred it up towards the end , still a touch under but still pleasant enough. easy drinking gluggable coffee, cherry acidity and a little milk chocolate


----------



## Xpenno

Has Bean Guatemala Finca El Limon Washed Caturra two ways

Espresso - 2 on the EK 3fe dial - 21 > 40g 35 seconds (little slow for the EK will open up next time). 2 second at 2 bar and then up to 8bar for the remainder of the shot. In the cup a really sweet syrupy shot with grated orange zest that hits you when you breathe in, lovely stuff!

Chemex - 16 on EK 3fe dial (too tight for this one might try 17 or moving from 3 pours to 2) - 30g > 500g my home-made water recipe. 30 sec with 50g then 3 pours of 150g at regular intervals. Total time 4:45 and I removed the filter just as the water revealed the bed as it was running so long. In the cup a really sweet, smooth cup with a great mouthfeel. The orange is pretty much gone but hints of chocolate, caramel and almost a sweet cide finish, it's a really tasty brew

I'm just glad I can taste again after a bad cold


----------



## Southpaw

Jb kaffee yirgacheffe konga. Haven't remotely hit the sweet spot but sure I've found a new go to roaster









Lovely stuff.


----------



## roaringboy

First taste of hasbean jailbreak espresso. Had as an espresso and a cortado. Quite sweet as espresso.

Still getting to grips with the new grinder so may not be getting the best out of it.


----------



## Scotford

Southpaw said:


> Jb kaffee yirgacheffe konga. Haven't remotely hit the sweet spot but sure I've found a new go to roaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely stuff.


That's an awesome coffee! I loved it Aeropressed. It also made a great ristretto shot too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541851668854616064


----------



## Sebastiangug

I've just had a mocha at Costa, so if I am asked what was in my cup? I'd say disappointment. One large cup of disappointment.


----------



## jeebsy

First shot was way off, took 50 secs but it tasted pretty damn good. Expecting big things from this once it's dialled in


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its non as brewed jeebsy really shines.


----------



## jeebsy

I'm too lazy for brewed in the morning


----------



## Uldall

A great cup of Costa Rica, Don Mario Honey.

/Uldall


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Its non as brewed jeebsy really shines.


Pretty good in the sowden but don't think the extraction was quite right.


----------



## Soll

Raves Italian Job in my cup this morning really missed this blend, it was one of my first beans with the Super Jolly and Strega set up but now I have the HG1 wow! What a difference in the cup I enjoyed it so much I made another straight after.


----------



## Beanosaurus

This last week I've just been plowing through a kilo of Rave's Signature Blend from my first order with them.

I've played around with the variables quite a bit started out with Rave's recommended recipe of 20g > 42g -30s

I then realised that this brew ratio is the case for all their espresso recipes across the site! Lots and lots of nuttiness but the choc and caramel was a bit lost on me.

18g > 30g - 30s Loads of choc, but a bit more of the taste of dark roast.

18g > 34 - 30s Happy with this for now, caramel is cutting through and getting a balance of the flavours in a milk drink without it being too upfront.

Anybody got any recipes for the signature blend they're enjoying right now?

I've also some of the Nicaraguan El Bosque and Ethiopian Dumerso to tuck into as well, would appreciate any recipes for those as well!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyone drink coffee on here anymore ?


----------



## garydyke1

Yep today had COSTA RICA FINCA EL POTRERO processed 4 different ways

Washed process

White honey process

Red Honey

Black honey

Boom


----------



## garydyke1

duplicate post (remove please)


----------



## Vieux Clou

Using up a bag I found in a jar in the cupboard: MM roasted in September. Just about dead but the caffeine's still there. Fine grind + hard tamp + 30 second pour yielding 2 cm of coffee just about gets some flavour out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rwanda nyamasheke peaberry - papercup roaster

Courtesy of jeebsy ( cheers will )

Chocked it just w little this morning , so need to dial back, even so .

Espresso - getting sweet black currant notes with some edge from the really dark chocolate notes

In milk - sweet toffee chocolate .

Can extract this one a lot better so excited to see what it develops into

Will take into work for brewed today too


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Rwanda nyamasheke peaberry - papercup roaster
> 
> Courtesy of jeebsy ( cheers will )
> 
> Chocked it just w little this morning , so need to dial back, even so .
> 
> Espresso - getting sweet black currant notes with some edge from the really dark chocolate notes
> 
> In milk - sweet toffee chocolate .
> 
> Can extract this one a lot better so excited to see what it develops into
> 
> Will take into work for brewed today too


Think a man of your skill could really make that shine as brewed - i'm going to get it in the v60 this morning but had a couple of cracking espressos from it


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Think a man of your skill could really make that shine as brewed - i'm going to get it in the v60 this morning but had a couple of cracking espressos from it


Skill ...lol...

Grind , out in sowden for 50 minutes

Drink...

Chemex and refract will come out tomorrow me think


----------



## roaringboy

Honduras Finca El Matazano from little red roaster in Norwich. Popped in for a flat white and left with a bag of this and their house roast. This is very nice, not tried the house yet.

Still trying to get to grips with the super jolly but 18g in, 34g out in 24 seconds has been the best so far.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rwanda nyamasheke peaberry - papercup roaster

Opened up the grinds coupe, of notches , better shot

The spro popped with cherry and blackcurrant , really nice

The milk drink sweet , toffee and still a smidgen of blackcurrant

Niceeeeeeeee


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Yesterday and this morning been drinking the next yummy bean from Foundry Roasters, currently in its test roasting and not on the site yet ....
> 
> Won't give too much away ...from El Salvador
> 
> Espresso - sweet , chocolate notes with a hint of treacle , little bit of a nice spice finish .
> 
> In milk - wowsers , coffee , toffee bomb , has that long lingering smooth chocolate finish reminiscent of La Fany from Has Bean earlier in the year .
> 
> I hope this goes up soon ,would be a great coffee for xmas . A real crowd pleaser .
> 
> Nomety ...


This is now on the site ...

If you want a great choco coffee for xmas and the relatives this is the one for you ..add some yirg for a treat for yourself .

Looks like free shipping on orders over £25 ?


----------



## garydyke1

COSTA RICA FINCA EL POTRERO GEISHA BLACK HONEY

Jasmine for days, sweet lemon, rounded caramel finish. Comes across quite funky natural for a split second then reverts to crazy complexity.


----------



## Xpenno

Extract Veracruz Filter> 30g EK wide open on Turks > 500g Water > 4:30 > 95c > Tasted fantastic, really well balanced cup, thick mouthfeel, nothing crazy just really drinkable brew!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rwanda nyamasheke peaberry - Papercup

Lovely shot this morning cherry , black currant , some citrus , sweet and tasty to the last gulp ....

This bean is super easy to extract , a medium level roast btw for those put off by the tasting notes


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Rwanda nyamasheke peaberry - Papercup
> 
> Lovely shot this morning cherry , black currant , some citrus , sweet and tasty to the last gulp ....
> 
> This bean is super easy to extract , a medium level roast btw for those put off by the tasting notes


Papercup is my favourite local shop/roaster, if anyone is interested they have an online shop here http://papercupcoffeecompany.bigcartel.com

The Ethiopian aricha is pretty special


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Papercup is my favourite local shop/roaster, if anyone is interested they have an online shop here http://papercupcoffeecompany.bigcartel.com
> 
> The Ethiopian aricha is pretty special


I checked out their store the other day will be ordering from them in the new year


----------



## jeebsy

They sometimes have stuff in the shop that isn't online if you want me see what's available/pick it up and post to you (but they could probably tell you what's available if you email)


----------



## Xpenno

Has Bean Esters

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/esters

Nailed it in the chemex, hitting many of the tasting notes, a real winner for me! It temporarily made me forget about the cold drizzle outside and whisked me away to a tropical island, back to reality now though









30 > 500g water > Bloom + 3 Pours (50, 200, 125, 125) > 4:10 total.

This coffee is a bargain as both of the beans in the blend are significantly more expensive than the blend itself. And they are two superb coffees at that!

Well worth a go if you want to get an idea of how the SL28 or the Finca La Ilusion will taste before shelling out your hard earned bunts!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean - finca salaca typica black honey

In the Sowden - 40 minute steep , espresso grind on the hausgrind

Plum , red grape , blackcurrant , really sweet , really nice , really really nice .....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Has Bean - finca salaca typica black honey
> 
> In the Sowden - 40 minute steep , espresso grind on the hausgrind
> 
> Plum , red grape , blackcurrant , really sweet , really nice , really really nice .....


This again at work ....

pre heated the pot, water just of boil then add coffee and pat down ..

grind wise 2/3 of a turn on the hausgrind , 45 minute steep

23-24g of coffee and 390-400 ml water, first bit poured off....

Sweet , plum, blackcurrant , little bit of grapes

I don't know how the sowden does it , or even to what extraction yield its making the coffee , but its just so sweet and fruity in the cup ....

Oh and this coffee is really really good. At its best brewed for me


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica El Potrero Black Honey Bourbon

Lacks the fresh openness and clarity of the Red honey and the sweetness of the White Honey , but gains a little body and mouthfeel.

First time in a long time I struggled to get much sweetness out of the EK espresso , so went to the chemex instead where it came together a little better.


----------



## garydyke1

Yay fresh crop Bolivia.

Apolo - rounded sweet milk chocolate and walnut. So so easy to drink.

Vilca - textbook Bolivia chocolate but higher acidity , pears, spices. Bit more complexity than last year.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

garydyke1 said:


> Yay fresh crop Bolivia.
> 
> Apolo - rounded sweet milk chocolate and walnut. So so easy to drink.
> 
> Vilca - textbook Bolivia chocolate but higher acidity , pears, spices. Bit more complexity than last year.


Favourite time of (coffee) year! Praying some Vilca ends up on IMM...


----------



## garydyke1

I suspect it might well be


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica El Potrero Red Honey Bourbon

Clean clean clean. apple and cherry, not quite as bright as the washed for me and not as sweet as the white honey process, more balanced as a result.


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica El Potrero Red Honey Bourbon

Killer espresso and milk drinks. That is all


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sneaky spilt pour before gin.

J Atkinson's - Florencia Maragogype ( Nicaraguan)

Lovely coffee vanilla sweet creamy ( think coffee cake nomness )


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Sneaky spilt pour before gin.
> 
> J Atkinson's - Florencia Maragogype ( Nicaraguan)
> 
> Lovely coffee vanilla sweet creamy ( think coffee cake nomness )


Before Gin shouldn't technically exist as a point of reference as it's too vague.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Before Gin shouldn't technically exist as a point of reference as it's too vague.


Not in my house currently


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Have you refracted it - I mean, the gin??


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Not in my house currently


Booooo! I've been at t'pub for a while.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Booooo! I've been at t'pub for a while.



















Drinking and building don't go hand in hand kids


----------



## Xpenno

Marble run FTW! We've got nano bugs here.


----------



## Xpenno




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Daren

It's not fair... I've only got a house full of Barbie's and Furbies to play with


----------



## Xpenno

Daren said:


> It's not fair... I've only got a house full of Barbie's and Furbies to play with


You know you love Barbie, Daren.


----------



## Daren

Xpenno said:


> You know you love Barbie, Daren.


Thigh high boots and lip gloss... What's not to like


----------



## Xpenno

Daren said:


> Thigh high boots and lip gloss... What's not to like


On you? You're right, can't think of anything xxx


----------



## garydyke1

will be on Chemex duty later.

Have our Unleaded blend for the caffeine intolerant and CELEBES TOARCO TANA TORAJA KALOSI TYPICA PEABERRY WASHED because its 'coffee coffee' and damn fine after a meal.

The only question is EK preground or Porlex freshly ground...... agghhhh


----------



## Thecatlinux

garydyke1 said:


> will be on Chemex duty later.
> 
> Have our Unleaded blend for the caffeine intolerant and CELEBES TOARCO TANA TORAJA KALOSI TYPICA PEABERRY WASHED because its 'coffee coffee' and damn fine after a meal.
> 
> The only question is EK preground or Porlex freshly ground...... agghhhh


Porlex I reckon


----------



## Xpenno

Slumming it at the in-laws


----------



## Step21

First go with the ibrik.

10g Hasbean Guatemala Finca San Sebastian into 100ml of 60C water. Grind half turn on the Hausgrind. (0.6)

Heated on stove at lowest setting until bubbles begin to rise. Forgot to time it.

Poured into aeropress (paper filter) and plunged.

Result - nice and fruity (rum & raisins) with big mouthfeel with a tad of bitter on the finish. Will try a coarser grind next time.


----------



## Glenn

Cracked open a bag of Foundry Coffee Finca Las Meninas from El Salvador. The black treacle and chocolate descriptors were spot on too.

I can't see this bag lasting too long...


----------



## Mrboots2u

J Atkinson's - Florencia Maragogype ( Nicaraguan)

This is killer in milk , real crowd pleaser...

there is no crowd , its just me metaphorically clapping the tasty coffee myself

Sweet, toffee , caramel favours , in full fa milk , goes coffee i cream i swear ...

Delicious....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Still on the Finca LA Ilusion - doesn't get much better.


----------



## peterj

Fazendas bobolink. Not too heavy but nice and tasty.


----------



## roaringboy

Finished this off this morning in a nice 6oz flat white. Really enjoyed this - good body - who doesn't like a good body...










Finca Argentina Fincona 2 Tablon washed bourbon.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still drinking this......

J Atkinson's - Florencia Maragogype ( Nicaraguan)

I bought it to keep the in laws quiet as a coffee , christmas coffee..but i can't stop drinking it ..( inlaws are even here yet , might give em something else )

But split pours

Espresso - sweet , caramel , toffee, coffee , vanilla , silky mouthfeel

Milk, coffee and vanilla ice cream , or coffee roses sweet .....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

La Ilusion in the xmas Sowdens. 22g into 380ml of water steeped for 40 mins. Clean sweet strawberry. Really nice.

Madly enough I tried it yesterday 1 notch finer on the SJ exactly the dose and method and just got the sweet clean taste no fruits. Any finer and the grinder gets clogged.


----------



## Step21

2nd try on the Ibrik. 9g/100ml with a coarser grind (10 from zero) on the Hausgrind. Blended last 5g of San Sebastian with 4g Hasbean Xmas espresso.

Took about 4min from adding coffee to produce the rising bubbles. Filtered via aeropress.

Amazing rich and airy chocolate mouthfeel (think aero bar)- quite different from anything i've had before. Just the smallest hint of bitterness in first couple of sips. Sweet but very little fruitiness.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its the xmas miracle....

I made something drinkable with the able kone....

COSTA RICA FINCA EL POTRERO BOURBON RED HONEY

22g in 400g water . poured as per kone instructions...

Bright red grape. Tart and winey ( like a kenyan ) with a really nice cherry like finish as it cools.

Can still get this sweeter in the cup..

Is this a one off or a xmas shooting star......


----------



## Xpenno

HAS BEAN - EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA - ALEJANDRO'S FIVE MIRACLE BLENDS

Coffee 3: San Jorge 3 - Pulped Natural

100% bourbon lot pulped-natural processing.

No foliar sprays, control as per previous years.

Blood orange, muted sweet caramel, light body, milk chocolate.

Prep - Chemex - 30g > 500g (SpenceTM Water) - EK34T Wide open

0 Secs - 60g - 94deg

30 Secs - 200g - 94deg

1:30 - 120g - 94deg

2:30 - 120g - 92deg

4:30 - Last drops

Cupped all 5 of these coffees at Mr ****'s yesterday and they are all really tasty coffees, very jealous of anyone who picked up the pack. Gary let me have a couple of samples to try at home and I'm glad he did. This one wasn't our favourite of the 5 on the cupping table ,or Gary's kitchen top as it's also known, but as a Chemex this it killer. Easily hitting all of tasting notes with the Milk chocolate standing out above all else. The after taste has a hint of orange peel and there is a sweetness there but it's not right up in your face. It's really creamy in the mouth and totally delicious, looking forward to more of the same tomorrow









Cheers Gary!


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> HAS BEAN - EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA - ALEJANDRO'S FIVE MIRACLE BLENDS
> 
> Coffee 3: San Jorge 3 - Pulped Natural
> 
> 100% bourbon lot pulped-natural processing.
> 
> No foliar sprays, control as per previous years.
> 
> Blood orange, muted sweet caramel, light body, milk chocolate.
> 
> Prep - Chemex - 50g > 500g (SpenceTM Water) - EK34T Wide open
> 
> 0 Secs - 60g - 94deg
> 
> 30 Secs - 200g - 94deg
> 
> 1:30 - 120g - 94deg
> 
> 2:30 - 120g - 92deg
> 
> 4:30 - Last drops
> 
> Cupped all 5 of these coffees at Mr ****'s yesterday and they are all really tasty coffees, very jealous of anyone who picked up the pack. Gary let me have a couple of samples to try at home and I'm glad he did. This one wasn't our favourite of the 5 on the cupping table ,or Gary's kitchen top as it's also known, but as a Chemex this it killer. Easily hitting all of tasting notes with the Milk chocolate standing out above all else. The after taste has a hint of orange peel and there is a sweetness there but it's not right up in your face. It's really creamy in the mouth and totally delicious, looking forward to more of the same tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Gary!


awesome. 100g per litre a typo tho?


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> awesome. 100g per litre a typo tho?


Indeed! corrected the error.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

El Salvador Finca Argentina - pack 2. Brewed in Chemex - extraction yield 19.5% - smooth and sweet with a fantastic strong citrus orange finish. Anyone else treat themselves to this for Christmas?


----------



## garydyke1

HAS BEAN - EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA - ALEJANDRO'S FIVE MIRACLE BLENDS

Coffee 4: San Jorge 3 - washed

100% bourbon lot full washed processing.

Regular foliar sprays & Molybdenum treatments

Much brighter and livelier than the pulped natural lots. Definite orange peel acidity, balanced and clean, sweet. subtle El Salv chocolate.


----------



## cawfee

drinking my way through some Verona blend the other half got me from Doppio Coffee for Christmas. 17.5g in, 36g out in 25s. very tasty coffee with the most amazing crema i've yet encountered.


----------



## Neill

Chemex of workshop finca tamana lot #1. Kind Christmas present from one of my brothers. Nutty and milk choc. Little bit of apple acidity at the end. Lovely.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Chemex of workshop finca tamana lot #1. Kind Christmas present from one of my brothers. Nutty and milk choc. Little bit of apple acidity at the end. Lovely.


Not Colin?


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Not Colin?


Nah, Colin gave me a bag of Hasbean Guatemalan finca el limon washed pacamara. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Mrboots2u

J Atkinson's - Florencia Maragogype ( Nicaraguan)

V60 - Perger method

Great cup of well coffee flavoured coffee.....

Let me try a bit harder with that descriptor...

Coffee flavoured quality street, rich , sweet , niceeeee


----------



## samjfranklin

In my cup this morning:

20g of Yallah's coffee from Guatemala

Aeropress non-inverted

30g bloom for 20 seconds, top up to 260g of water, steep for 30 seconds

Extract over 25 seconds.

Beautiful.









http://instagram.com/samjfranklin


----------



## Mrboots2u

Got some cheap scales today , so made up for lost time this afternoon .....

Has Bean - Costa Rica - Finca Potrero - Black Honey

V60-Thick sweet mouthfeel , grape / apple acidity but balanced , then that toffee niceness with some booze on the finish

Espresso - Weird but good extraction , the apple brightness comes out more , but still sweet , more intense than the V60 , less balanced but still enjoyable

In milk in and sweet capp

Has Bean - Costa Rica - Finca Potrero- Red Honey

V60 - a lot cleaner and brighter in the cup , more refreshing less sticky than the black honey , as it cools you get some nice cherry like notes that sweeten it up on the finish .....

Black honey wins at the moment ....

( all V60s perger style as always 12 g to 200g )


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Got some cheap scales today , so made up for lost time this afternoon .....
> 
> Has Bean - Costa Rica - Finca Potrero - Black Honey
> 
> V60-Thick sweet mouthfeel , grape / apple acidity but balanced , then that toffee niceness with some booze on the finish
> 
> Espresso - Weird but good extraction , the apple brightness comes out more , but still sweet , more intense than the V60 , less balanced but still enjoyable
> 
> In milk in and sweet capp
> 
> Has Bean - Costa Rica - Finca Potrero- Red Honey
> 
> V60 - a lot cleaner and brighter in the cup , more refreshing less sticky than the black honey , as it cools you get some nice cherry like notes that sweeten it up on the finish .....
> 
> Black honey wins at the moment ....
> 
> ( all V60s perger style as always 12 g to 200g )


Interesting. I thought the Red was a better coffee than the black, there is a running theme through them all though


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Interesting. I thought the Red was a better coffee than the black, there is a running theme through them all though


Well your wrong......









both really good though ......


----------



## Xpenno

Has Bean - Costa Rica - Finca Potrero - Red Honey

Roast Level - Brown

30g > 500g Chemex - Modded Volvic Water @ 95c

60g Infusion

190g at 30

125g at 1:30

125g at 2:30

Last drops at 4:25

Nice and creamy, nice acidty, not quite as tart as I'd expected but could be a little over on the EY. Acidity was similar to pink lady apples. Found it hard to pick out and specific flavours but it was a really tasty, balanced brew. Thickened/Sweetened up as it cooled and ended up tasting a bit like toffee apples.


----------



## James811

Has my first espresso on the new bean to cup machine, raves mocha java, just beautiful, strong, but very smooth and creamy and not at all bitter


----------



## Mrboots2u

Clever dripper Frankenstein brew ( see boffin thread if your interested )

Has Bean Cota Rica Finca EL Potrero Bourbon - my mix of 50% black honey - 50 % red honey

Tasty Clean Retains the nice red apple tartness still the sweet and cherry like also

Nom


----------



## MWJB

Square mile Costa Rica Cerro Alto Central Valley in the Sowden - Sweet, soft acidity, hints of toffee, delicious.


----------



## Jrobjumpsship

Today is OCC Coffee Johnny, a premium blend from a local roasters here in Newcastle via an Aeropress.

Keeping it local!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Origin - Lomas Al Rio Natural ( espresso roast )

Small beans btw

Espresso - blueberry and boozy ( not clotted cream yet , possibly too early )

Milk - blueberry sweetens nicely still cuts through will slight boozy edge.

Think I can do a better extraction of this, as this was first shot out the bag...

Still really nice tho. Wanna try and hit the creaminess too


----------



## jeebsy

Finca la ilusion, probably the last of it. Decided to use coffee tools to give me some figures instead of poking about in the dark. 20 in, 51 out. Probably the best yet. Light, sweet, berries, beautiful.


----------



## Vieux Clou

PNG Sigri from Maxicoffee. Two toothfuls of ristretto tasting of fruit and cinnamon.


----------



## garydyke1

Had the pleasure of drinking Bolivia David Vilca Natural & Yellow honey process.

The natural is a redonkulous smash of cherry bakewell tarte , cherry wine gums and funk. I can't wait to try this as espresso and in milk.

The yellow honey is more refined , less obvious, but get the extraction right and its like diluted tunes cough sweets , cherry lockets , blackcurrant cordial.

Both NOTHING like the delicious washed version which is choc, walnut , pear and spice!

Warning the caffeine content of these coffees is the highest its ever been IMO. Few sips of chemex and I can feel it !


----------



## Xpenno

Need to try that natural at some point. Sounds amazing! I love cherry bakewell


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Finca la ilusion, probably the last of it. Decided to use coffee tools to give me some figures instead of poking about in the dark. 20 in, 51 out. Probably the best yet. Light, sweet, berries, beautiful.


Proabably aorund 20.5 EY...


----------



## jeebsy

23 by my sums ( which are probably wrong and undermined by my horrendous distribution)


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Need to try that natural at some point. Sounds amazing! I love cherry bakewell


Be quick it wont be around long


----------



## roaringboy

El Salvador Finca Siberia washed bourbon from hasbean. I love their El Salvadors.

In a 6oz flat white. 18 in, 32 out in about 25 secs. I'm having to tighten the grind a little nearly every shot as these beans age. Previously I would have just tamped harder but I'm trying to rely more on grind these days.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Heavy coffee consumption this morning ....

Lomas Al Rio Natural - Origin roasters

Best shot of this by a long way today

As espresso - Parma violets aroma , sweet blueberry , little bit of lemon bite....

Really enjoyed this


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lomas Al Rio Natural - Origin roasters

Finally nailing this and only two or three shots worth left







.

Again Barista's fault as failed to get extraction right. Now though...

Espresso got that blueberry and lemon super sweet but finally with that creamy mouthfeel and finish ....

In milk blueberry muffins - stay with me on this - fruit is there, milk makes it super sweet and give it that muffin / scone like notes ( creamy ) .


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA PASSEIO PULPED NATURAL RUBI

espresso and cappuccino.

20g -> 41g -> 32 seconds.

Classic high grade Brazil. Chocolate , DARK chocolate, biscuits. At this yield very little acidity . Almost conventional espresso 17.9% extraction and tasting blooming super.


----------



## Mrboots2u

3 posts in two days on here , anyone drinking coffee ?


----------



## qpop

I had some nice Ethiopian yirgacheffe. 17gr ground coarse espresso brewed with aeropress as I was short on time. Great beans!


----------



## Mrboots2u

qpop said:


> I had some nice Ethiopian yirgacheffe. 17gr ground coarse espresso brewed with aeropress as I was short on time. Great beans!


What roaster?


----------



## qpop

Mrboots2u said:


> What roaster?


St martins roasters in Leicester.

I'm not sure about them; the coffee shop is a bit slapdash and their espresso blend is far too dark (but then they're not a "third wave" shop). They also don't provide much detail on the beans - no clue if they're washed or natural, for example. £8.95 for 250gr is potentially a bit steep I think.

That said, the roasting thing is right behind the counter and they obviously care about coffee, its also great to support a local business.


----------



## garydyke1

Bolivia Illimani nom nom nom chocolate digestive and pineapple ? acidity


----------



## Step21

Guatemala San Sebastian Bourbon Natural - former Hasbean IMM in the Ibrik.

Tried a couple of new things - increased brew time (thanks MWJB!) and filtered into cup via a V60 filter draped over the aeropress. 70/30 Clearview/Volvic mix.

Absolutely delicious. Big alcoholic raisins/strawberries. Super sweet with no bitterness whatsoever. Love this bean.


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA PASSEIO PULPED NATURAL RUBI

Chemex

24.8g - setting 8 on 3fe

500g, bloom stir, all in one.

4 mins 40 sec

TDS couldn't be bothered to measure.

A gentle extraction (my guess TDS 1.18%), grind setting 7.5 would have been a touch sweeter.

Clean , lovely balanced brazil , showing loads more acidity than in my previous espresso extraction (although that was a sample roast) .

Chocolately, sugary, biscuity, super stuff. Quite juicy, the melon thing in Steves notes is bang on.

Nom nom nom


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Brazilian Daterra Laurina

Syphon

30grms - 15 on EK Callum dial

94c

Bloom for 30sec

Stir at 60sec

Drawdown commenced 1min 15sec

Completed 3min

TDS 1.08% (immersion brew scale on Coffee Tools)

EY 19.8%

Lovely buttery mouthfeel with sweet acidity - huge tangerine marmalade finish that goes on and on. Only 360kg of this crop so not cheap. Only available at Atkinson's Lancaster and not for long. Very low in caffeine too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had a random EK espresso at home

Yirgacheffe Negelle Gorbitu - J Atkinsons

Really Intense clear orange / nectarine notes with a citrus zing ...

Previously really enjoyed this as siphon and brewed with soft orange and peach notes but good for espresso if you enjoy a brighter citrus ( orange ) like notes


----------



## Step21

Chemex of this weeks Hasbean IMM (Rwandan) and the current LSOL (possibly Kenyan) in a 50/50 blend.

Blackcurrant lemon tea! Worth a go if you've got both beans.


----------



## Scotford

Square Mile Githiga AA, Kenya, V60.

Banging! Had this as a pour-over in Ldn yesterday morning and enjoyed it so much that I bought a bag for myself. Very jammy with deep dark berries and a very smooth honey-like finish. Not getting as much clean acidity as I did yesterday so far so it's not as balanced as it could be but still very, very, VERY enjoyable. Will go a bit finer on the grind tomorrow and report back.


----------



## CrazyH

Was in need of some immediate beans, so I have here "Raw Bean" from Waitrose, a Mexican. It was very nice to start, quite juicy a bit floral, but seems to have lost all flavour on cooling down. Hmm.


----------



## Scotford

Back on the Githiga AA this morning.

Used quite a bit finer a grind at first which brought out more floral nose but also a heap more sweetness which masked most flavours, unfortunately.

Second go this morning, less fine this time. Nail. Head.

Slight lemony tang on the finish, real juicy dark fruits, a very slight sour but sweet hint, almost like balsamic raspberries. Honey mouth feel. As close as I think I'll get to how I had it in the smoke!


----------



## Daren

Origin Fazenda Das Almas - a cheeky Brazilian (Really small beans!)

I tried my usual Chemex recipe - 30g beans, 1.5 on the Hausgrind, 510 g water, 94 degrees.... Grind was too fine for this (I ended up stopping at 6 mins)

Really smooth mouthfeel, sweet sweet nutty tasting. It was scrummy. I'll try loosening the grind for the next attempt.


----------



## Step21

Received a present of Fincas Meirisch Los Placeres from the Better Beverage Co in Edinburgh. Not much info on the bag apart from that.

The beans are big and after a bit of research it seems to be a Nicuraguan Pacamara. I'm just getting into the bag but the main tastes that are coming out so far are a sweet red fruit (raspberry like) and a kind of toasted nut background. Quite light and balanced. Nice.

Anyone tried this one before?


----------



## roaringboy

Colombian San Sebastian washed caturra. 6oz flat white. 18 in 32 out in about 30 secs.


----------



## Mr O

Australian - Skybury

Roasted 21/1/15

Very light in the cup and different to what i'm used to (but in a good way)


----------



## Scotford

Mexico El Cuarenteno

Aeropress. 14 - 200 @ 93.

Ermagerd! Citrus fruit galore here!!! Sweet lychees mixed with a dash of pineapple, a twist of lime and a real big dash of cachaca are my first impressions.

More chilled out complexity coming through in a cooler stages but retains the velvety wine mouth feel.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well it wasn't morning , it was lunchtime ( is 3pm still lunchtime .....)

and i didn't make it but

Mokka Pequeno - J atkinson roasters - 3 different gridners ....

Its such a sweet coffee though









View attachment 11587


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Mokka Pequeno - J atkinson roasters - 3 different gridners ....


and?


----------



## El Cabron

Been on my latest batch of home roasted beans today, 4 days after roasting. First up was guatemala antigua, then jamaican bluebell mountain, last but not least was old brown java. This 1 was really strong coffee that reminded me of the 1970s for some reason. The guatemalan was very nice, more-ish, and the jamaican was also pretty tasty and everything was made as a latte and they all shone through the milk. There's a nice blend to be had with these and a 60/40 guatemala/java latte blend was good for a starting point but the guatemala is a new discovery for me and a current favourite. In fact this is the 1st time i've knowingly tried any of these coffees but the old brown java definately tastes familiar.


----------



## garydyke1

CELEBES TOARCO TANA TORAJA KALOSI TYPICA AA WASHED

Chemex'd.

Very interesting and complex array of flavours. acidity is high for an Asian coffee and cant pin-point the fruit . Definite black-jack sweets and tobacco, pencil shavings in there too. Cant wait to EKspresso this one


----------



## jeebsy

Kaganda in the lesser spotted Chemex:

  IMAG1294 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Tastes not bad but just realised I put 300g water through 15g beans.....head's all over the place this morning.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Kaganda in the lesser spotted Chemex:
> 
> IMAG1294 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Tastes not bad but just realised I put 300g water through 15g beans.....head's all over the place this morning.


Show us the brew print!!


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Show us the brew print!!


It didn't track for some reason...i'll do another one shortly


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> It didn't track for some reason...i'll do another one shortly


Don't forget to save after (don't use the back button like I keep doing).


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> and?


Sorry three grinders were

A new Zassenhaus model

A Tanzania

My Ek43.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry three grinders were
> 
> A new Zassenhaus model
> 
> A Tanzania
> 
> My Ek43.


Same bean... 3 different grinders... How bigger difference was there taste wise between the 3?


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA CANARIO PULPED NATURAL

EKspresso 20g in 41g out. 29 sec.

Probably the most clarity I have ever had in espresso. Maybe the fact it was roasted yesterday morning?

Peachy apricoty acidity , caramel body , milk choc and wafer sweetness.

Killer espresso. The natural process version is less refined and more boozy/raisony but cuts better through milk.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Foundry's Rocky Mountain Yirgacheffe - syphon. Lovely fragrant nose - sweet strawberry with heady boozy fruit. Super clean too. Fantastic.

Looking forward to checking it out as espresso and with milk.


----------



## Zakalwe

I picked up some of this today from Ian at Atkinsons

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/414/brazilian-daterra-laurina.htm

Only 360Kg available this year and Atkinsons have 60Kg of it (the rest is going to France).

Absolutely lovely...sweet with lots of flavour. A very slight (pleasing) metallic aftertaste. Very different to anything that I've tasted before.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Finca Laurina is superb - been back for another bag


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zakalwe said:


> I picked up some of this today from Ian at Atkinsons
> 
> http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/414/brazilian-daterra-laurina.htm
> 
> Only 360Kg available this year and Atkinsons have 60Kg of it (the rest is going to France).
> 
> Absolutely lovely...sweet with lots of flavour. A very slight (pleasing) metallic aftertaste. Very different to anything that I've tasted before.


If you like sweet coffees you should try this...

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/292/colombian-granja-la-esperanza-mokka-peque-o.htm

its on the brew bar a siphon at the moment , stonking....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Raves Costa Rica Los Girasoles.

Of the two I have had from Rave this week my preferred I think but admittedly both a good start to any morning. Just had the two as double shots back to back, I am ready for Sunday. Fruit fuelled sweetness.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scottish connections ahoy today , Jock roasters and hand grinders in use

DEAR GREEN - INDIA - SEETHARGUNDU ESTATE

Pretty fine in the hausgrind ( 6 on the 12 o'clock dial )

18g in 30g out

Into x2 Cortado

Super chocolatey and sweet delicious .

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/india-seethargundu-estate-250g


----------



## Spooks

Tried Dear Green coffee for the first time in Laboratorio Espresso and was very impressed with the coffee. May need to try some myself.


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA YELLOW BOURBON NATURAL

Chemex.

25.5/500/5min

Chocolate covered boozy raisins, but mainly chocolate









One to glug!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Foundry's Rocky Mountain Yrgacheffe - first through a Chemex and then as a flat white. Excelled in both. Chemex - boozy soft fruit - strawberry. As a flat white strawberry milkshake with hints of banana.


----------



## Spooks

Just finished my Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama, it's quickly become the goto bean for any milk based drink. As Gary said, chocolate and lots of it.

Looking forward to the El Salvador Finca Escocia tomoz if it's rested enough, roasted on the 30th so should be OK.


----------



## nero

Senhora de Fatima Cerrado in the morning (later Monsooned Malabar).


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA CANARIO NATURAL

Chemex , 25/500/all-in-one/5 mins

Its a turn your brain off and just drink coffee, glugable 'coffee coffee', crowd pleaser.

Chocolate , biscuit , raison, low acidity without being boring . Living proof dark-medium is as far as you ever need to go.


----------



## mitchell

iv been drinking this. Best iv found so far.


----------



## Mrboots2u

mitchell said:


> iv been drinking this. Best iv found so far. <roast den on amazon></roast>


Hi and welcome to the forum

Always good to have peoples bean recommendations , perhaps you could qualify your statement a little also ...

What else have you tried out of interest?

What does it taste of ? Was there a roast date on it when it came ?


----------



## mitchell

I got some Coffee on Amazon and it arrived this morning







They had put the roast date on the package witch i was most pleased about as most places don't do it. Iv had some filter coffee with it and it was full of flavor. I won't be able to try other methods until the weekend but will let you all know. They had a dosing chart on the back of the package. Its the first time iv seen that so I dosed my coffee according to there chart and it came out a bit light for my taste tbh so if you buy it i would recommend adding another gram or two to there recommended dose.

Other than that the coffee its self was of a very high standard. i would definitely buy there other blend to try that as well.


----------



## garydyke1

Circus in town i see


----------



## garydyke1

mitchell said:


> I got some Coffee on Amazon and it arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had put the roast date on the package witch i was most pleased about as most places don't do it. Iv had some filter coffee with it and it was full of flavor. I won't be able to try other methods until the weekend but will let you all know. They had a dosing chart on the back of the package. Its the first time iv seen that so I dosed my coffee according to there chart and it came out a bit light for my taste tbh so if you buy it i would recommend adding another gram or two to there recommended dose.
> 
> Other than that the coffee its self was of a very high standard. i would definitely buy there other blend to try that as well.
> 
> <another boring link to amazon></another>


Best consumed within 24 months of roast date too. Brilliant advice. Flavour definitely drops off around month 19


----------



## mitchell

froggystyle said:


> Work for roast-den by any chance?


I posted the link and then seen that someone asked about roast dates on coffee bags so thats why i wrote the whole story about my experience. I lived in the U.S for many years so i was always surrounded with good coffee so when i came to the U.K to find that all coffee was old and bitter i was disappointed so i started to buy most of my coffee online from amazon.


----------



## jeebsy

When did you come to the UK?


----------



## mitchell

garydyke1 said:


> Best consumed within 24 months of roast date too. Brilliant advice. Flavour definitely drops off around month 19


From personal experiance i know that coffee is at its best in its first two weeks of roasting so 2 years is far to long but to be fare to these guys there story states that 70% of the flavor is lost in 30days. A bit contradicting but yeah.


----------



## mitchell

jeebsy said:


> When did you come to the UK?


Came in 2008 and still going


----------



## jeebsy

mitchell said:


> Came in 2008 and still going


By that time not all coffee was old and bitter

Some were still young and yet to become disillusioned with life


----------



## mitchell

jeebsy said:


> By that time not all coffee was old and bitter


Typically with the supermarket stuff it is! with walmart coffee you can taste the difference in freshness to the likes of sainsburys ext. I have had good coffees here from artisan roast and the roast-den and even from you guys at dear green but the over all standard off coffee is terrible.


----------



## jeebsy

It is if you buy from supermarkets


----------



## garydyke1

Tried two coffees from Kaffa in Finland, 2 coffees from a specialty roaster in Prague. Not half as interesting as the 4 coffees from these roasters in the Ukraine!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Do tell.........


----------



## garydyke1

There was a natural El salvador , natural eithopia, washed kenya varietal from el salvador (think escocia) and one i cant remember. All roasted very well, although the quality of greens were only 'ok' . Must be hard sourcing in their location , so bravo.

If you can find 'em give them a try .


----------



## garydyke1

Colombia Finca la Chorrera washed

Super complex and super delicious. I get a brown-sugar-biscuit finish. apple acidity for sure. Touch of tea. Touch of malt going on too.

Saving La Vega for tomorrow as a birthday coffee


----------



## roaringboy

Colombia meridiano rioblanco. Very nice caramel flavour. 6oz flat white as always!


----------



## jeebsy

That sounds lovely


----------



## Step21

This mornings Ibrik of Hasbean Finca La Ilusion (had some in the freezer) took me to new brew lengths. Still trying to get the hang of using the portable electric stovetop - either to cool or too hot.

10g/140ml , 40min brew (could have been longer but my patience was going), stopped it when temp probe read 100C (bubbles still hadn't risen?). 10min filter via V60. So a 1 hour brew!

Result - stunningly delicious. Sweet easy drinking strawberry & cherry cordial with no hint of bitterness whatsoever. 1 hour to prepare. 1 min to drink!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nino El Obraje - J Atkinson

Chemex

Sweet , syrupy , apple and citrus punch as it cools , balanced and delicious

View attachment 11910


----------



## garydyke1

Very special coffee for my birthday, La Vega wasn't even rare enough.

Colombia Finca La Chorrera Cattura fully washed LOT-PIT-02404 prime location on the farm - hand sorted separated lot (did anyone say competition coffee??!).

So clean and so complex, balanced and sweet. white sugar , fudge , menthol/mouth cooling?, almond , apple n cherry acidity?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Very special coffee for my birthday, La Vega wasn't even rare enough.
> 
> Colombia Finca La Chorrera Cattura fully washed LOT-PIT-02404 prime location on the farm - hand sorted separated lot (did anyone say competition coffee??!).
> 
> So clean and so complex, balanced and sweet. white sugar , fudge , menthol/mouth cooling?, almond , apple n cherry acidity?


Happy Birthday Gary !!!!!

Enjoy the coffee and the day


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Very special coffee for my birthday, La Vega wasn't even rare enough.
> 
> Colombia Finca La Chorrera Cattura fully washed LOT-PIT-02404 prime location on the farm - hand sorted separated lot (did anyone say competition coffee??!).
> 
> So clean and so complex, balanced and sweet. white sugar , fudge , menthol/mouth cooling?, almond , apple n cherry acidity?


Sounds wonderful, HB and that!


----------



## Mr O

Aeropress - Yemen Mocha Matari (Strong Americano style)

Nice amounts of Chocolate and cherry, not getting the cinnamon though....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Very special coffee for my birthday, La Vega wasn't even rare enough.
> 
> Colombia Finca La Chorrera Cattura fully washed LOT-PIT-02404 prime location on the farm - hand sorted separated lot (did anyone say competition coffee??!).
> 
> So clean and so complex, balanced and sweet. white sugar , fudge , menthol/mouth cooling?, almond , apple n cherry acidity?


Happy Birthday Gary. Have a great day!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Flat 5 bar extraction of Silver Oaks - Las Margaritas Columbia ( 18g > 46.8g )

Chocolate and the orange citrus really shines .. delightful ...


----------



## Beanosaurus

Yesterday's intake saw a new threshold in caffeine tolerance. 

Running order:

1. Pour Over: Coutume Café - Esmerelda Geisha (my first Geisha ever)

2. Flat White: HasBean - Fernandez and Wells blend

3. Split Shot: North Star Roast - Kiangoi AB

4. Cascara: Square Mile - Buena Vista

5. Pour Over: Square Mile - Los Mojnes

Had all this between 8-12PM...

Back and forth to the bog like god knows what!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beanosaurus said:


> Yesterday's intake saw a new threshold in caffeine tolerance.
> 
> Running order:
> 
> 1. Pour Over: Coutume Café - Esmerelda Geisha (my first Geisha ever)
> 
> 2. Flat White: HasBean - Fernandez and Wells blend
> 
> 3. Split Shot: North Star Roast - Kiangoi AB
> 
> 4. Cascara: Square Mile - Buena Vista
> 
> 5. Pour Over: Square Mile - Los Mojnes
> 
> Had all this between 8-12PM...
> 
> Back and forth to the bog like god knows what!


And your fav was ?

Need some tasting notes for those ...


----------



## roaringboy

6oz flat white with Guatemala El bosque amatitian. Seriously good body with a chocolatey flavour and feel.


----------



## cracker666

Some freebies from delonghi.

Cup a cabanna.

Decent creama.


----------



## Mr O

Rave - IJ

17g in 38g out in 34 seconds... 13 days since roast...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr O said:


> Rave - IJ
> 
> 17g in 38g out in 34 seconds... 13 days since roast...


Good?


----------



## Mr O

Mrboots2u said:


> Good?


*edited the post and missed half of it off*

Yes very good.

As my first proper coffee bean I'm very impressed with Italian Job.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> And your fav was ?
> 
> Need some tasting notes for those ...


Saw this late, forum notifications are a bit hit and miss. So here it goes...

1. Pour Over: Coutume Café - Esmerelda Geisha (my first Geisha ever) -

Jasmine aroma, smooth citric elegance - really quite sweet, almost a touch honey like picked up apricots, delicately silky mouthfeel with a super clean finish.

Mega gluggable, my fave without doubt.

2. Flat White: HasBean - Fernandez and Wells Blend -

19.5g>34g - Toasted pecan chocolate and caramel swirl cheesecake with lemon zest???!

3. Split Shot: North Star Roast - Kiangoi AB

@TheBrewMill -

Espresso: Tangy citrus fruit peel, peachy sweetness on the roof of your mouth, blackcurrant bottom end, mild spice hints of aniseed and cloves.

6oz Flattie:

GOLDEN SYRUP. ️

4. Cascara: Square Mile - Buena Vista

@TheBrewMill -

Strong sultana aroma, sweet like white tea with a little bit of honey, rooibos-esque bitterness and a light floral finish.

Very pleasant.

5. Pour Over: Square Mile - Los Monjes

@TheBrewMill -

Dynamic coffee with a range of flavours throughout cooling, berries berries and more berries (not blueberries) carried by a bold sweetness, creamy coating mouthfeel with much juiciness and a tart lingering snap at the end of a slurp.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1361 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Floral, blackcurrant, really nice sweetness, maybe slightly drying on the tongue but went for a 1:4 lungo (20in, ended up 82 out). Used to go for 3-4x with the EK all the time and really enjoyed the shots, dunno why i stopped....


----------



## hamid22

hi can any one tell me a site to get coffee beans at a good price


----------



## DoubleShot

Rave coffee (Italian Job - £9.50 per kilo plus postage or free p&p if spending £25+)


----------



## Step21

I've been brewing this week with an Ethiopian Sidamo from Papercup (Ethiopia Wottona Boltuna - Nordic Approach). First time i've tried a bean from them.

It's been interesting as i've never had anything with this level of acidity before. It has huge lime acidity which can sometimes seem both tart and sweet in the same brew. It's been a challenge to get the brew sweet enough but to still retain the lime tart. There is some gentle fruitiness and sweet caramel in there with the lime acidity but balancing it has been tricky.

Tricky to get the grind right for pourover. I've enjoyed it most as an immersion brew.


----------



## ShortShots

Step21 said:


> I've been brewing this week with an Ethiopian Sidamo from Papercup (Ethiopia Wottona Boltuna - Nordic Approach). First time i've tried a bean from them.
> 
> It's been interesting as i've never had anything with this level of acidity before. It has huge lime acidity which can sometimes seem both tart and sweet in the same brew. It's been a challenge to get the brew sweet enough but to still retain the lime tart. There is some gentle fruitiness and sweet caramel in there with the lime acidity but balancing it has been tricky.
> 
> Tricky to get the grind right for pourover. I've enjoyed it most as an immersion brew.


That has to be my coffee of the year (green wise anyway). Have yet to find anyone who has murdered it in the roaster


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean el Salvador finca San Jose washed red bourbon. Absolutely love this stuff!

18g in / 32g out in 30secs (ish). Gloopy, thick shot, full of body. Made into 6oz flat white. Delicious!


----------



## Mrboots2u

This week i have been mostly drinking.........

Well stuff from Small Batch as brewed

Good news is that its all been really tasty

Bad news is that both beans appear to no longer available on their site ...

Anyway all as v60

Bolivian - Hmm sweet chocolate , super creamy , little hint of vanilla and that kind of little nice sunrise form a yoghurt . Delicious

Burundi - Syrupy , thick mouthfeel , nice gentle acidity , stonker

So Ive got them , you aint , they taste good tough

Ive had a few coffees from small batch last 12 months , all have been really lovely

So you can't buy these ..but there coffee is nom.......


----------



## benanderson18

Just reading through the forum before I have my usual Saturday tune hunt ready for tonight and thought I would post what im drinking.

Long Black made with Italian House Blend from http://www.e-coffee.co.uk/ - Its not to far away from me plus this coffee is so good


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been quiet on here.....

Black Coffee....

Small Batch Bolivian...

Chocolate , vanilla, creamy , little yoghurt like finish ..

View attachment 12300


----------



## Wobin19

Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes. Its a big coffee and its rather marvellous as a flat white. I do like the more interesting coffees as espresso, but in Milk, this is spot on for me. Yum. I will be ordering this again at some point for sure.


----------



## Daren

This morning I have mostly been drinking.....

Bolivian Asencio Ticona (possibly the same as Boots) Small flat white = sweet choc milkshake. Yum


----------



## Spooks

Got some smallbatch Brazil, a darker roast than normal for me.

Loads of chocolate and nutty. Missed the grind and over extracted the first attempt but 30 second second attempt tastes very nice indeed. You really can't go far wrong with a Brazilian bean.


----------



## garydyke1

Brasil Espresso Perfetio.

Flat white. Killer!

If you can't pull good shots of this , give up, clowns!


----------



## garydyke1

Columbia Buona Vista washed caturra estate lot.

I get the whole caramel and apple, however the ground beans smell like tomato soup, and there is a touch of that in the aroma in the cup too.

This pesky man-flu....


----------



## Mrboots2u

RAVE GUATEMALA LA FLORIDA

Chemex

Lovely subtle brew

Sweet dark chocolate - yellow fruit finish - really balanced not acidic not overly chocolatey ...

Recipe

Hausgrind set to one whole turn and then between 4 and 5

Add 70g for a 30 second bloom , stir 3 times with mini whisk

All rest of water in by 1.45

Leave to drip ..finish time 4 mins ish ...


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> RAVE GUATEMALA LA FLORIDA
> 
> Chemex
> 
> Lovely subtle brew
> 
> Sweet dark chocolate - yellow fruit finish - really balanced not acidic not overly chocolatey ...
> 
> Recipe
> 
> Hausgrind set to one whole turn and then between 4 and 5
> 
> Add 70g for a 30 second bloom , stir 3 times with mini whisk
> 
> All rest of water in by 1.45
> 
> Leave to drip ..finish time 4 mins ish ...


We have some new Guatemalan from the same importer and from the same harvest as the La Florida. It's called El Amate, its still at the profiling stage but early efforts are looking very promising, it's really good quality coffee, the greens were quite a bit more expensive than we usually pay. It's making knockout spro already according to Callum and I'm finding it sublime in my morning aeropress. Coffee Bird are a really nice importer, very close ties to the farms and Marta spends a lot of time out there trying to find the best the country has to offer.

The La Florida came fourth in the Cup Of Excellence competition in Guatemala so should be good!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been drinking this

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/special-selection/products/costa-rica-los-angeles-girasoles-lot-15

Dont be put of by the light - medium roast tag - it doesnt tell you what you need to know about whats in the cup .....

In espresso - dark chocolate and cherry , sweet , little acidity at all .

In milk - even more sweet , cherry , currant sweetness and chocolate ......

Delicious , another winner from Rave


----------



## Rhys

I am currently drinking Fawkes from York Coffee Emporium, and really enjoying it as a flat white.

Just recently opened it, was either that or a bag of Peru Tunki also from YCE (looking forward to that, though not wanting to wish this one away just yet).


----------



## Shot

Yemeni Mocha from Imperial Teas. By far one of my all time favourite coffees. It just lingers for so long, makes you want to close your eyes, lean back and enjoy the ride. Chasing the dragon.

Too expensive to be a regular drink though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Origin Costa Rica Coopedota - natural process. This is one of three specials Origin have roasted for three UKBC 2015 baristas. Tried it at chez Boots the other day through V60 and we struggled to get the extraction yield up to where we wanted it.

This morning, put it through the Chemex.

30 grms ground two clicks of coarsest setting on the EK

510 grms of water in - 452grms out

Extraction time was 3min 50sec

TDS 1.17%

Extraction yield 18.36%

Was aiming for an EY of 19% so this bean through the Chemex behaved like it did through the V60.

Taste-wise however - nothing short of outstanding. Naturals are big and bold and this one is way up there. Huge creamy mouthfeel with red wine notes giving way to sweet soft fruit. There's a hint of bitterness there towards the end but more intriguing than unpleasant which underlines just how complex this offering is. Looking forward to putting it through a syphon.


----------



## atebillion

Have had to default from the lovely latte for a straight black americano, trying to cut down on my milk consumption


----------



## Mrboots2u

On the last of the los angles from rave..

This has been easy drinking mode, done predominant as epsreso and capps. In both e8 and ek43 sweet cherry balanced espresso ,low acidity. In milk sweet , little choc, great comfort capp.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/costa-rica-los-angeles-girasoles-lot-15


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Guatemala Finca El Limon washed caturra. Absolutely delicious! Very thick, creamy shot and lots of chocolate. 6oz flat white - 17.5g in, 34 out in 25 ish seconds.


----------



## Rhys

atebillion said:


> Have had to default from the lovely latte for a straight black americano, trying to cut down on my milk consumption


Going to have to do that in a minute - seam to be going through milk just lately, dunno why...


----------



## El carajillo

Coffee Compass Columbian Medelin Excelso as a flat white, lots of dark chocolate.This needs an extended rest time to be at its best and pull long:good:


----------



## garydyke1

3litre Bulk brew of a Burundi natural. Nuts, chocolate, sherry, figs


----------



## The Systemic Kid

3 ltr - that's a man-size brew there, Gary. Heavy night??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Had always been a bit sniffy about batch brewing thinking it was more for the convenience of the shop than the customer. Had that prejudice firmly put in its place after trying (several times) the batch brewed offerings at Colonna and Hunter.


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> 3 ltr - that's a man-size brew there, Gary. Heavy night??


Ha ha. no its for the team ; )


----------



## Colio07

Red Brick by Square Mile. Not sure I love the new blend / roast. Looking forward to finishing the bag so I can open my HasBean Colombia San Sebastian Caturra washed.


----------



## NJD1977

Rave Colombian Suarez. Just about at the bottom of the bag and finally got it dialled in to a lovely 1:3 shot. Shame I've only got 1 shots-worth left!


----------



## Mr O

Rave - Italian Job

usuall issues (operator error)

as espresso, yesterday was ok ish, I had one good shot and one that wasn't even a ristretto, today I've got something more like a lungo


----------



## Thecatlinux

Raves Rwanda gisuma Red Bourbon

really nice ice sweet chocolate flavour with a slight hint of fruit , a little bit like cadburys fruit and nut chocolate


----------



## Jugglestruck

Heypresso by Coffee Magic. After trying many different companies and blends I have stuck with these beans for nine months now and have no inclination to change. Perfect for espresso and latte, rich, dark and tasty. Yum.


----------



## Mrboots2u

http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/product/-ethiopia-suke-quto-washed.php

Been drinking this as v60 and Sowden at work

Its a really delicate coffee , i got the filter roast , although i think it will be sproable also...

Sowden at work ( 50 minute steep ) touches Mandarin/Orange with Jammyness on the nose and in the cup , really clean also ...

Think this will get better in a couple of days and able to try espresso toooo.

Looking forward to the other two coffee's that were int he box too!!!!


----------



## NJD1977

Back on the Mancoco Monsoon Malabar after a brief play around with other beans, and I have to say, it's just the best coffee I've had by a long way. It's utterly delicious, and it doesn't seem to matter whether I make any errors in the grind/shot/tamp etc. it still delivers a delightful shot. Rich, beautifully balanced, chocolate, nuts, smokey and spicy, boatloads of crema, with a mouthfeel that goes on for hours.

I urge people to try a bag. http://mancoco.co.uk/Monsooned-MalabarAA


----------



## froggystyle

NJD1977 said:


> Back on the Mancoco Monsoon Malabar after a brief play around with other beans, and I have to say, it's just the best coffee I've had by a long way. It's utterly delicious, and it doesn't seem to matter whether I make any errors in the grind/shot/tamp etc. it still delivers a delightful shot. Rich, beautifully balanced, chocolate, nuts, smokey and spicy, boatloads of crema, with a mouthfeel that goes on for hours.
> 
> I urge people to try a bag. http://mancoco.co.uk/Monsooned-MalabarAA


If you have any good Brazilian beans, have a play with blending with the MM, makes a great drink in milk, try 70% Brazil 30% MM to start.


----------



## Mr O

Just got time for another Rave - IJ espresso before work....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Origin Costa Rican Coopedota - again. Roasted specially for one of Origin's UKBC entrants - boozy fruit and cherries. Fantastic as pour over.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ah cracked

Ethiopia Suke Quto (Washed) Origin Roasters ( Filter Roast )

tried as espresso and milk ( yeah it was the filter roast i bought but even so .... )

Sweet intense orange with some grape in there

Lovely subtle citrus in milk

Nom


----------



## Mr O

Smokey Barn LSOL

pre road trip espresso
View attachment 12748


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1449 by wjheenan, on Flickr

A 'finish the pack' espresso blend of the CENCOIC and Fazenda Cachoerlra and an Aeropress of the Cachoerlra.


----------



## funinacup

Got this in at Machina. Amazing!


----------



## jeebsy

Finished my Kebel Kercha with a heavy sadface this morning but it was delightful was ever.


----------



## Neill

On the Hasbean Here's Johnny blend. Tasty stuff. Rich dark choc up front leading in to a zingy blueberry taste. It's an all natural blend. Really like it.


----------



## GNL

cannot get enough of has bean's latin american bourbons. so chocolatey...


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Colombia Finca buena vista washed caturra. 6oz flat white - obviously. 18g in, 32 out in 30 secs. Very complex. Slightly underextracted. Will probably try it at 1:2, see if that helps.


----------



## DoubleShot

Not one-way valve but aroma valve. Nice touch, Has Bean!


----------



## roaringboy

roaringboy said:


> Hasbean Colombia Finca buena vista washed caturra. 6oz flat white - obviously. 18g in, 32 out in 30 secs. Very complex. Slightly underextracted. Will probably try it at 1:2, see if that helps.


Nailed it this morning. 17.5g in 34g out in 32 secs. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Rhys

Peru Tunki this morning..


----------



## frandavi99

GNL said:


> cannot get enough of has bean's latin american bourbons. so chocolatey...


I could really go for a chocolate and nuts coffee at the moment, which one would you recommend?

In my cup this morning and lunchtime I'm battling the Small Batch Rwanda Kinyaga. Nailed the smooth caramel and red fruits yesterday but can't quite hit the sweet spot again today.


----------



## DavecUK

Gems of Araku from the 16kg microlot I bought some months ago I only roasted it a few weeks ago....absolutely stunning coffee....spice, chocolate sweetness.


----------



## DoubleShot

DavecUK said:


> Gems of Araku from the 16kg microlot I bought some months ago I only roasted it a few weeks ago....absolutely stunning coffee....spice, chocolate sweetness.


If you'd like a second opinion Dave, I don't mind trying a sample of these?


----------



## Clue

I bought some fairtrade espresso beans from Aldi on Sunday to test in my work Handpresso and the tamper arrived yesterday from china (the one with the built in cone to make it easier to fill up) and finally got around to using it at about 2am this morning, I was amazingly surprised at the difference between the ese and the freshly ground. I knew it would be different as it's just common sense but it was like night and day! The Aldi beans were so good! And they shouldn't have been!

Anyone else perplexed by this? I got the grind spot on 2nd time after blocking it with too fine a grind 1st time round.


----------



## DavecUK

DoubleShot said:


> If you'd like a second opinion Dave, I don't mind trying a sample of these?


You'll have to kill me first and there's a few of my roast sharers in line before you. It's a shame I've only 16Kg of it...but that was all I could get....the 3 microlots available were snaffled up at the speed of light. So far I've roasted 1 kilo and only let 250g slip thru my fingers, the other 600g is gradually making it's way inside of me......off to have another...mmm


----------



## hotmetal

@DavecUK Ah so you've got to roasting the Gems? I remember you telling me about those last time. I figured you'd drunk them all and not said anything! ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Peruvian Femenino - j atkinson. Plums and jam as spro , looking forward to a filter tomorrow too. Niceeeeeee and sweet and little boozy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Origin Roasters - Acensio Ticona Washed

One of of the UKBC coffee's from Bolivia

Standard v60 12g>200g Perger style

Stonking morning brew , big syrupy mouthfeel that coats the gob. then just a hint of sweet citrus lemon and then little nuttiness on the finish..

Not had a bad coffee from Origin yet this year


----------



## Xpenno

Foundry Rwanda Prototype Roast

20g > 36g, 94c, L1 pressure profile on the Vesuvius. I'm getting thick body, creamy mouthfeel, chocolate and toffee with pomegranate/cranberry acidity, simply delicious!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ascencio Ticona-Origin Roasters-chemex - 30g>500g 4mins 11 - 96c syrupy, juicy,lemon citrus,marzipan ,grey skies - golden cup .

I can see why this was a UKBC coffee , its absolutely delicious


----------



## Mr O

Rave - Columbian Suarez

16g in - lots out in 16 (I'll try again in a bit)

even with a poor ratio I'm beginning to realise I'm more of a a medium dark kind of chap (I did always think this but as i had never used proper beans I thought I'd try light ones too)


----------



## aaroncornish

Staying with friends who only have Nespresso! Not quite as tasty as usual espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u

This morning...

Up early v60 of Ascencio Ticona-Origin

Non - syrup , lemon curd , juicy.

Then for the inlaw , a new double walled cup, so the drinks stays warm and some Archetype - J Atkinson - choc ,fruit and nut


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on an old favourite this morning - j Atkinson prototype

Got a bit more ethiopian in there at the moment.

Really floral on the nose.

Espresso - peachy and when pulled right a little black fruit

Milk - solero


----------



## Mr O

Mrboots2u said:


> Youre massively under extracting the bean and its taste will be skewed as a result Tighten up, try again. All is not lost


Same bean again this morning. Rave - Columbian Suarez

first try, over extracted. 16g in 20g out in 38

second try, 16g in 25g out in 38.

Better but still not right, I think I need another 5g of coffee in 5 seconds less I will try again tomorrow morning..


----------



## CamV6

Chris I wouldn't suggest more than 18g is really necessary. Try looking for 18g in, 30-32 out over 27 seconds from first drops or 30-32 seconds from go


----------



## MWJB

Mr O said:


> Same bean again this morning. Rave - Columbian Suarez
> 
> first try, over extracted. 16g in 20g out in 38 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely to be under extracted than over.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr O

CamV6 said:


> Chris I wouldn't suggest more than 18g is really necessary. Try looking for 18g in, 30-32 out over 27 seconds from first drops or 30-32 seconds from go


Sorry Cam I meant another 5g of coffee out into the cup (not in the basket)


----------



## Mr O

MWJB said:


> More likely to be under extracted than over.


mr boots said it was under extracted when I got too much coffee out too quick....

So I thought it was 'over' extracted when I didn't get enough out in a long time?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr O said:


> mr boots said it was under extracted when I got too much coffee out too quick....
> 
> So I thought it was 'over' extracted when I didn't get enough out in a long time?


 i was wrong

If you are getting a brew ratio of 1:1.25 ( 16 g in 20 g out ) then unless the coffee is unfeasably strong then it will be under extracted

If you were getting 16 g in and say 60 g out ( and a nominal strength ) then it would be over extracted

So Mark is right , i am wrong ....( I also speed read your post and mis read it a little sorry )


----------



## MWJB

Mr O said:


> mr boots said it was under extracted when I got too much coffee out too quick....
> 
> So I thought it was 'over' extracted when I didn't get enough out in a long time?


Either "lots out in 16 seconds" or 16g:20g could both possibly be under-extracted...but with the 16g:20g shot the odds are just much more in favour of under-extraction than over, just down to the small amount of water that makes it through the puck...the shot may be very intense & not particularly nice, which is important to acknowledge & build on, but this may not be down to over-extraction. Possibly a distinction without a difference, until things start tasting good 

Overextraction is when we pull too much coffee from the puck, this gets more likely with more brew water/longer ratios, older beans, very highly roasted beans. So if you ground a little coarser and got more like 16:32g in 30s, with a better taste, your shot would likely be more extracted than the 16:20g.

It is a bit confusing, as there isn't as linear a relationship between shot weight & under v over. E.g. If you thought the 16:20g shot was over-extracted at 38s, you might have tried pulling less shot weight in 30s (to extract less)...& rather than better extracting the coffee, you would undoubtedly still have under extracted.

If you think you need 30g out, really try & stick to that and adjust grind until the flavour improves.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I was probably still wrong


----------



## DoubleShot

Finished off the last of my Rave Colombian Suarez this morning by making my first two cappas. 19g in 32g out in 38 secs. Beans roasted 10th March and rested until 23rd March. Extraction times were shorter when previously dosing less plus beans were fresher. Tasty. Onto something new and exciting next, Nicaragua Finca El Bosque...


----------



## Mrboots2u

V60 12g >200g

96c 2 mins 15 ( at 8 for the ek owners )

Coffee - Columbian Granja Ls Esperanza Geisha

Delightful

Real mix of flavours

Some apricot and peach bit of grape ?

Little tea like ?

On the finish little bit of nuts....

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Mrboots2u

Day off today









Up for childcare

Splitz Atkinson's archetype shots

Espresso nutty- chocolate-sweet

Milk-big comfort capp

Off to a car museum now . Laters.......


----------



## Chockymonster

I've run out of my personal beans at work so I've tried making an aeropress from the beans in the cupboard.

I think I'll stick to water for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mrboots2u

"Personal beans"







....better to have more in the cupboard than less


----------



## Chockymonster

There's plenty in the cupboard, it's just all meh!

It's the same stuff we use in our restaurants, there's nothing wrong with it, it's just safe


----------



## Mrboots2u

Three geisha's in the cupboard . life is good


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Three geisha's in the cupboard . life is good


Must be a big cupboard


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Must be a big cupboard










or small geishas


----------



## MSM

Indian Monsooned Malabar in my cup today.

Not much acidity which is good.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MSM said:


> Indian Monsooned Malabar in my cup today.
> 
> Not much acidity which is good.


In milk? Espresso?


----------



## MSM

First double this morning was an espresso - low acidity.

Had two more doubles since with milk - very mellow and easy to drink.


----------



## fluffles

Rave Brazil Sitio Laranjal (Natual process) as a flat white. Like a bar of Cadbury's Whole Nut - it's all milk chocolate and nuts. Really good.


----------



## Mr O

Another under/over extracted Rave - Columbian Suarez

Better than yesterdays effort..... It was close to being ok


----------



## ukreaderman

I had a goat milk in my brewed coffee this morning, I was expecting something good might happen.


----------



## Rhys

Supermarket bought Lavazza Espresso beans 16/35 in 25s (can you guess who just got their scales from fleabay..?)

Flat white, ground last night (I know...) but tightly wrapped up in cling film so I didn't wake anyone up at 6am with my grinder.. Actually rather nice. Managed to do some latté art last night (Rosetta squiggles with a white splodge at the end which spoilt it), put some sugar in and my other half actually like it! She hates coffee - too bitter for her plus she cant have after caffeine lol


----------



## Orangertange

Rave fruit and nut blend, outa the clever, it's rather nice,

no esspresso for a few days as the rest of my order needs to rest


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brazillian Daterra Laurina - J Atkinsons -

Not your typical Brazilian coffee this one

v60 12g>200g

2mins27.

Lovely green apple acidity then sweet caramel as it cool

Juicy and delicious


----------



## Zimmerman

Tanzanian Tweega for me from Tap Coffee. Absolutely superb:

http://shop.tapcoffee.co.uk/collections/frontpage/products/tanzania-tweega


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zimmerman said:


> Tanzanian Tweega for me from Tap Coffee. Absolutely superb:
> 
> http://shop.tapcoffee.co.uk/collections/frontpage/products/tanzania-tweega


That looks delicious and interesting


----------



## Mr O

Another espresso..

Rave - Colombian Suarez

17g > 36g > 30sec

at this ratio it gets better towards the bottom of the shot.

mmm.... Might have another


----------



## Mr O

Yes! Yes! Yes!

Today is is a good day









ive just gone back to the bottomless portafilter and everything went well, very well. I just wish I'd made a video of it, as it was a joy to watch. The shot tastes even better than the last one (above)

yippa.....
View attachment 13058


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O

Inker cup? Would go well with jeebsy's Brewtus custom paint job! Niice table mat.


----------



## Mr O

DoubleShot said:


> Mr O
> 
> Inker cup? Would go well with jeebsy's Brewtus custom paint job! Niice table mat.


No, it's not an inker.

It's a very cheap cup (i got 2) from a very cheap dutch shop (my girlfriend is dutch) i think they were 80 cents each...


----------



## Vieux Clou

Having watched an episode of Montalbano last night I felt morally obliged to give the Bialetti an outing. Now savouring the aftertaste of a home-roasted Sidamo in a cappuccino. Could become habit-forming.


----------



## Flaminglip

Just cracked open the Rocko Mountain from Foundry and been dialling it in, although probably a couple of days early. First shot was 20g in, 45g out in about 18 seconds. 2nd attempt was more on the money, 20g in with 39g out in 29 secs, and tasted lovely - got the boozy, citrusy berry thing going on. Looking forward to trying it in a flat white to get some strawberry milkshake!

Anyone played around with different temps on this bean at all?


----------



## MWJB

Square Mile Kilimanjaro Washed in the Sowden - Fruity, sweet, clean & with a lovely mouthfeel. Delicious.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 13097


First cup Round Hills Ngarashi AA, deep complex compared to their Spring bean I have been drinking. Red fruits going through to a rich kinda date malt finish.

View attachment 13098


Second cup Round Hills Kochore. A brighter sharper cup. Sweet but with a sharpnes to it which keeps it brighter till the finish of a hazelnut.

Both quite different but equally delicious!

Lots to do but nicely charged now......

.......and yes Jeebsy that includes the hunt for a grinder as i guess I do drink enough coffee lol watch this space man I will find a bargain in my price range even if I have to fix it a bit and it's ugly ;p


----------



## Mrboots2u

Granja La Esperanza Geisha - J Atkinson

Espresso only 20G>55G

For such a long shot , tons of mouthfeel , creamyness and body...

Taste - delicate orange and nectarine - floral aroma - perhaps just a little bit of almond/marzipan on the end

Super Balanced - sweet , no acidity/bitterness/sounress - but with actual fruit notes , taste, clarity and balance - long lasting lovely

I can see why they chose this for the UKBC last year

Went from this

View attachment 13099


View attachment 13100


View attachment 13101


Normally I'm pretty generous sharing coffee at my house

" Here try this its great .."

Let me be perfectly clear though

NO ONE IS GETTING ANY OF THIS


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Love the cup MrBoots!!! Not O!

Sorry have bad eye lol can't see properly


----------



## Mrboots2u

So first thing a split pour of

Mokka Pequeno -J Atkinson

Syrupy sweet espresso , little caraml and toffee on milk nomety

This afternoon Chemex - Coffee brewing

Malawi Msese Geisha - Hasbean

Sweet Lemon - easter egg milk chocolate finish , as it cools , lemonade nom too

These Geisha's have such great mouthfeel, huge coffee's

View attachment 13144


----------



## Vieux Clou

Today it's Burundi Izuba Red Bourbon, home-roasted 10 days ago. With full cream milk a superb latte macchiato at breakfast time and after lunch a couple of excellent ristretti.


----------



## jeebsy

What's a latte macchiato?


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1524 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Espresso - IMM Brazilian - enjoyed it, can't get too into tasting notes as mouth was still on fire from lunch. 20 in, 42 out in 40 - need to coarsen up.

Aeropress - Malawi Msese - really liking this, acidity is doing funky things to my mouth with a nice sweet finish, delicious


----------



## Geordie Boy

Square Mile El Meridiano Tolima. EK 21g into 40g.

So sweet...nougat and almonds with a cranberry and citrus finish. Totally moreish


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> What's a latte macchiato?


Tis a $tarbucks thing!


----------



## Chockymonster

Kenyan Kirinyaga Washed Peaberry 15g into 26. Zingy acidity, very yummy


----------



## garydyke1

Bolivia Inquisivi

Huge floral aroma on the nose . Little bit hoppy and lemony too.

Very clean , very glugable . Gentle melted milk chocolate and wafer on the finish.

Classy stuff


----------



## garydyke1

Rather delicious, actually flipping nommity-nom Brasil in the chemex. Passeo Rubi Natural process.

Chocolate and cherry with a golden syrup thing going on . A real glugger . should imagine a killer spro


----------



## Mr O

That's the last of my Rave - Columbian Suarez









possibly saved the best till last:

16.5>29>34

video to follow:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr O said:


> That's the last of my Rave - Columbian Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possibly saved the best till last:
> 
> 16.5>29>34
> 
> video to follow:


Have you unboxed the new machine yet ?


----------



## Mr O

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you unboxed the new machine yet ?


Not yet









Ive got to put a support under the worktop... It's ok with the classic and SJ but the ECM and K10 might be a tad too heavy....


----------



## jeebsy

Mr O said:


> That's the last of my Rave - Columbian Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possibly saved the best till last:
> 
> 16.5>29>34
> 
> video to follow:


Do you not tare/zero your scales?


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> Do you not tare/zero your scales?


Yep


----------



## Mr O

I do when I'm weighing my coffee. I don't use the scales in the picture, ive got some 0-100g x 0.01g

these cups are too heavy. I was messing about, I was making a video as well... Forgot what I was doing and didn't even press record let alone tare the scales


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O said:


> I was making a video as well... Forgot what I was doing and didn't even press record


Stage fright, lol!


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O said:


> That's the last of my Rave - Columbian Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possibly saved the best till last:
> 
> 16.5>29>34


Am I reading that correctly as:

16.5g in

29g out

in 34 secs

If so, then I'm able to read your morse code!


----------



## roaringboy

Mr O said:


> I do when I'm weighing my coffee. I don't use the scales in the picture, ive got some 0-100g x 0.01g
> 
> these cups are too heavy. I was messing about, I was making a video as well... Forgot what I was doing and didn't even press record let alone tare the scales


I have some the same - if you put the cup on the scales, then turn them on, they'll zero. If you turn them on then put the cup on, they freak out as it weighs more than 100g.


----------



## Step21

I got a bag of the acclaimed Foundry Roasters Rocky Mountain Yirg in the post this morning. Some bean indeed!

2 chemexes and a Bonavita Immersion later - Huge wild strawberries and intense florals, boozy, especially in the immersion. Somewhat reminiscent of the Has Bean Finca La Ilusion from last year.

I haven't quite got the chemex right yet - slightly over giving a bit of a dry and slightly bitter finish. TDS 1.35% on both and EY's of 20.38% then 21.73% (despite grinding a tad coarser and dosing a little less?)

Immersion was the best. A lovely sweet & fruity boozy brew with nice choc's coming in at TDS 1.41% & EY 24.52%

Looking forward to the rest of the bag.


----------



## funinacup

Step21 said:


> (despite grinding a tad coarser and dosing a little less?)


Dosing less will increase the EY if keeping the water weight the same tho.


----------



## Step21

funinacup said:


> Dosing less will increase the EY if keeping the water weight the same tho.


Thanks. Stuck the details on the boffin thread so as not to bore people too much! I'll try just going coarser and keep the dose the same.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Opened this early ( 2 days post roast ) what the hell...

Extract Original Espresso

In milk bugger me , dark sweet bakers chocolate , like greens and blacks

Comfort Nom Drink Rating 9.8


----------



## froggystyle

Yes boots! Grab that freshness!


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Extract Original Espresso
> 
> In milk bugger me , dark sweet bakers chocolate , like greens and blacks
> 
> Comfort Nom Drink Rating 9.8


With a 9.8 rating just had to look it up...

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/original-espresso

On my list of beans to try.

Thanks for heads up, had not heard of Extract before.


----------



## Xpenno

Amazing coffee, so far today

Foundry Yirg - thick and creamy, still more sweetness to get from this I think but really tasty funk and strawberries

Has Bean some Msese thing that some WBC semi finalist is using or something.... - great floral vibes with chocolate finish, really tasty

Atkinsons Brazil Frickin Expensivio (daterra laurina) - a quite delicious coffee, nothing like a traditional Brazil style, it's sweet apricot and peaches

All as split pour singles, 21g into 50-55g out

What next......?


----------



## Mrboots2u

That brazilian is something else aint it


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> That brazilian is something else aint it


Yes mate, it ain't cheap but it's super tasty once you nail it!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Extract - Original Espresso

Super tasty shot this morning ..smooth, like peanut butter, tastes a bit like that too , but with sweet balance and a bit of dark chocolate....

I would Class this a "medium colour / roast " for those that like to know this sort of thing , but it is delivering huge bass notes in a milk drink and balanced delicious spro too...

At £4.00 a bag this is super value ...

View attachment 13338


----------



## Dallah

Coffee Compass Mystery Beans 2. Tasting great in both espresso and flat white so far.


----------



## garydyke1

Brazil Passeo Rubi Natural.

EKspresso

20g - > 60g -> 25 seconds delicious

20g - > 50g -> 29 seconds delicious with more body slightly less sweetness

20g - > 45g -> 29 seconds delicious with even more body slightly less sweetness

20g - > 40g -> 32 seconds palate fatigue and the shakes


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> Extract - Original Espresso
> 
> Super tasty shot this morning ..smooth, like peanut butter, tastes a bit like that too , but with sweet balance and a bit of dark chocolate....
> 
> I would Class this a "medium colour / roast " for those that like to know this sort of thing , but it is delivering huge bass notes in a milk drink and balanced delicious spro too...
> 
> At £4.00 a bag this is super value ...
> 
> View attachment 13338


I really do need to try some Extract especially seeing as their local.

An email I sent to them way back and naming a bean as reference from another roaster I was particularly fond of asking if they did similar etc they were not short on praise of said bean and roaster and very quick with kind words about them. That sort of kindness and praise towards someone you could refer to as competition will endear me towards anyone!

As it is in my cup today a necessity buy while everything rests! (frustrating but with reward)

Has Bean Bolivia Uchumachi, (last bag, of anything they had in cafe) I was deffo not spoilt for choice......

Lovely surprise/luck buy though.

Rich, touching dark chocolate but very soft in the mouth with a very light acidity and sweet finish/after mouth. Full of flavour but quite clean on the mouth.

Dialled in after about 4-5 shots one being far to fine choking the machine and the portafilter trying to undo itself........near explosive and that gritty one went down the plug hole with a machine clean up operation, I wasn't happy.


----------



## Mr O

Has Bean - Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama

18g > 26g > 28 seconds... yum! Toffee, caramel and dark choc...

gonna try for a 18g > 32g in 32 seconds


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I really do need to try some Extract especially seeing as their local.
> 
> An email I sent to them way back and naming a bean as reference from another roaster I was particularly fond of asking if they did similar etc they were not short on praise of said bean and roaster and very quick with kind words about them. That sort of kindness and praise towards someone you could refer to as competition will endear me towards anyone!
> 
> As it is in my cup today a necessity buy while everything rests! (frustrating but with reward)
> 
> Has Bean Bolivia Uchumachi, (last bag, of anything they had in cafe) I was deffo not spoilt for choice......
> 
> Lovely surprise/luck buy though.
> 
> Rich, touching dark chocolate but very soft in the mouth with a very light acidity and sweet finish/after mouth. Full of flavour but quite clean on the mouth.
> 
> Dialled in after about 4-5 shots one being far to fine choking the machine and the portafilter trying to undo itself........near explosive and that gritty one went down the plug hole with a machine clean up operation, I wasn't happy.


I think you would like this one .....

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/maria-espresso


----------



## Mr O

same bean:

18g > 29g > 30 seconds = the same flavour but more sweetness


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> I think you would like this one .....
> 
> http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/maria-espresso


Yum! That does interest......right I think extract gets my next order need to crack into all this Round Hill and Rave first though.

Thanks Boots


----------



## Colio07

Started the morning with a flat white using HB's Colombia San Sebastian Caturra Washed at home, and have just had a double espresso of Round Hill's Spring espresso at Taylor St Baristas. It's been a good morning!


----------



## Spooks

Machine is on and awaiting a blend rather than single origin.

Koppi Red Clay.

Rather nice it is


----------



## simontc

Workshop's cult of done- brewed by workshop... Not worth the 3 quid i paid them. Night shift is the destroyer of my common sense!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Round Hill Spring in a press at work with a splash of the old moloko.

Losing the subtle fruity zing but bolstering the chocolate flavour (kinda midway between milk and dark choc) compared to the espresso I have done before.

Looking forward to getting one of the home bags in the grinder at home for a shot again now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hankute Sidamo - Tim Wendelboe

This coffee is super soluable ....

What do i mean by this ..ive had to back off the grind a whole number from my normal v60 setting , to stop over extracting it like bonkers...

Anyway in the cup - super silky, sweet, apricoty? Peachy? subtle lemon ? Delicious nomety, not much of this









Subtle and delightful


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Hankute Sidamo - Tim Wendelboe
> 
> This coffee is super soluable ....
> 
> What do i mean by this ..ive had to back off the grind a whole number from my normal v60 setting , to stop over extracting it like bonkers...
> 
> Anyway in the cup - super silky, sweet, apricoty? Peachy? subtle lemon ? Delicious nomety, not much of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle and delightful


I think I've had hakute sidamo but can't remember who roasted mine, maybe workshop? Did have some TW before but don't think it was this.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> I think I've had hakute sidamo but can't remember who roasted mine, maybe workshop? Did have some TW before but don't think it was this.


Did you enjoy ? Ive got another TW in the cupboard, a kenyan ( like 80 g or something )


----------



## Neill

Yeah, it was good. Can't remember which it was now. I think it's somewhere in this thread!


----------



## Rhys

Had cravings for fresh coffee, was working near my local roasters so popped in for a couple of bags.. This one was ready to use - got some Ethiopian organic Yirgacheff as well but it was only roasted yesterday so have to wait until after the weekend for that one


----------



## Neill

Thanks to c_squared who accidentally left his stash behind when he fled back to the mainland, I have enjoyed a chemex of drop coffee roasted Diodo Ordones Colombian washed caturra. Light, citrus, floral and sweet. Lovely coffee.


----------



## chipbutty

Very nice. Received yesterday from Foundry.


----------



## simontc

Getting my self home from the last of a run of nights and will be firing up has bean's kicker. Sure am hoping I can get some good extractions from this bean


----------



## Vieux Clou

A mix of whatever was in the burrs (El Fuego/Gautemala??) and a dozen grammes of Yrga that I roasted on Saturday. Barbaric way of going about things, but it was good.


----------



## Davnt

Having a shot of Four Barrel's Rwanda Musabiymana.

All I can say is; berries, flowers and more berries!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its a sunny day and it deserves a sunny cup to drink

View attachment 13521


V60 of a Kenyan - Kapsokisio from Tim Wendleboe

In the cup - blackcurrant , lemon sweetness and creamy honey like mouthfeel..all gone now.. Sad....

This wasn't super bright like alot of Kenyan's can be , just super balanced and lovely and sweet


----------



## Rhys

Artisan Roast Farami, a Costa Rican coffee. Sweet and fruity (raisins, red currants and a little rhubarb according to the taste notes) smooth with milk. Was enjoying this last night as an espresso.

Got my machine warming up and going to sit outside with my girls as well. Sun, coffee and chickens - what more do you want?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhys said:


> Artisan Roast Farami, a Costa Rican coffee. Sweet and fruity (raisins, red currants and a little rhubarb according to the taste notes) smooth with milk. Was enjoying this last night as an espresso.
> 
> Got my machine warming up and going to sit outside with my girls as well. Sun, coffee and chickens - what more do you want?


Nice pic , the one's in my photos are our chicken's , they roam " free " around here we live

They are though super friendly though and will come in the house if left to their own devices

.
View attachment 13528


----------



## Rhys

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice pic , the one's in my photos are our chicken's , they roam " free " around here we live
> 
> They are though super friendly though and will come in the house if left to their own devices
> 
> .
> View attachment 13528


We have 5, 2 Marans, a Bantam and 2 brown ones (not sure of breed). The Bantam has Araucana in her as she lays blue eggs.






Anyways, decided to switch off the machine, grind a bit courser and make a French Press. Red currants coming through (no milk or sugar).

watching the chickens root around the grass clipping from the front garden (they've demolished the lawn at the back)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhys said:


> We have 5, 2 Marans, a Bantam and 2 brown ones (not sure of breed). The Bantam has Araucana in her as she lays blue eggs.


Its a chicken fest.....

I think there are 5 around us...

View attachment 13530


----------



## Milanski

Little and Long Rwanda Karengera.

On the lighter side of medium to my pallate, but really lovely muted acidity and fruits to make a really nicely balanced cup.

Very nice.


----------



## simontc

So the kicker... Ground a little too fine so was a long time in pulling. No sherbet or lemon, I think because of this, but picked up a nice orangey tone







yum


----------



## garydyke1

Ill join this chicken party


----------



## Jez H

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Micro Lot #2512 from Rave this morning. I'm getting fruity toffee, which I'm more than happy with!


----------



## simontc

I really enjoys the finca el bosque when I had it. Definitely one who's flavours changed over time but was delicious at every stage









I just had a flat white with has bean jabberwocky. I like. Sip of espresso before dropping in milk and my first thought was blackcurrant and a brief hint of dark choc. Milk in and im picking up a bit more of a cherry on top of the blackcurrant, a nice zingy acidity coming in around half way through the drink and am currently now ruminating on an aftertaste that seems to be ebbing between milk and dark choc. Mainly milk choc; just come in with a bit of a, back outside of tongue, grapefruit note, not too strong but there; tis the acidity methinks. I ground enough for two so will be droppin another before I leave for work


----------



## Jez H

Completely agree with you. For me, this is getting better by the day & a bean that really benefits from resting. On my 2nd cup already, will be buzzing this morning!



simontc said:


> I really enjoys the finca el bosque when I had it. Definitely one who's flavours changed over time but was delicious at every stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a flat white with has bean jabberwocky. I like. Sip of espresso before dropping in milk and my first thought was blackcurrant and a brief hint of dark choc. Milk in and im picking up a bit more of a cherry on top of the blackcurrant, a nice zingy acidity coming in around half way through the drink and am currently now ruminating on an aftertaste that seems to be ebbing between milk and dark choc. Mainly milk choc; just come in with a bit of a back outside of tongue grapefruit note, not too strong but there; tis the acidity methinks. I ground enough for two so will be droppin another before I leave for work


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Only two brews in but loving this Burundi from Has Bean. It seems to be liking a high temp and a fine grind. The roast is lighter side of medium, colour wise (for what that's worth) but it's really well developed and super tasty. Yum. Only tried Aeropress so far, thinking it will be awesome in V60. The funk is subtle and the overall effect is a refined and well balanced coffee. Recommended.


----------



## Mrboots2u

An uncomplicated coffee to start the day

Honduran - El Ingerto - j atkinson

Single espresso - dark chocolate , sweet , hint of spice , glugable

Single shot capp - milk chocolate , Galaxy smooth , slight hint of spice still..


----------



## jeebsy

Two of the Has Bean Barry Manilow, first was 20 in 40 out in 40, it was pretty sharp, not pleasant. Coarsened up and got 40 out in 32 or something which was still too long but much more balanced, sweetness coming through. Need to open to grind up more, recent EK calibration has made a pretty big change - think burrs might be approaching seasoned


----------



## fluffles

Aeropress of Hasbean Colombia Finca Buena Vista. Dark caramel and red apples - very nice indeed. Expect this will make a good espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Union - Fazenda ambiental fortaleza Microlot 550 brazil

Don't see alot of Union being drink on the forum , some of the blends are pretty well developed but they do a range of stuff from " light to dark "

Also got the bright note blend to try as well..

I Could of pushed these extracting just a little bit harder to get a bit sweeter i think but even so was lovely

Espresso - Fruity , Blackcurrant in spades and sweet , jammy

In Milk - Mostly toffee - with a hint of " jammyness " to it ..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had to have another one ...

Union - Fazenda ambiental fortaleza Microlot 550 brazil

Nailed it , Higher extraction , little stronger .

20.5 g > 41 g ( 10.2 tds NUMBERANDCOFFEEWANG )

Stonking espresso - getting that full on blackcurrant with the jammy sweet mouth coating finish ....

There are times when i bloody love this ugly , industrial , finicky , german made grinder, the stuff it makes is soooooooo sweet


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> There are times when i bloody love this ugly , industrial , finicky , german made grinder, the stuff it makes is soooooooo sweet


Hell yeah


----------



## Mrboots2u

Think I'm drinking this , am i Spence ?

Round Hill Roastery - Kochore - Filter Roast

Chemex - Big fruity strawberry , little sherry, palma violets on the nose, super creamy , want another .....


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Think I'm drinking this , am i Spence ?
> 
> Round Hill Roastery - Kochore - Filter Roast
> 
> Chemex - Big fruity strawberry , little sherry, palma violets on the nose, super creamy , want another .....


Do you even drink coffee anymore or just brew straight into the vst refrac?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Do you even drink coffee anymore or just brew straight into the vst refrac?


Where did i mention VST on that post ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno said:


> Do you even drink coffee anymore or just brew straight into the vst refrac?


Boots is testing some VST beta software that includes tasting notes as well as extraction yields


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Where did i mention VST on that post ....


Did you eat the VST? Two birds one stone










Yes, that's the correct coffee by the way.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Did you eat the VST? Two birds one stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the correct coffee by the way.


Yes its the next coffee evolutionary step

Along with you " brewing " your own water internally....


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes its the next coffee evolutionary step
> 
> Along with you " brewing " your own water internally....


All I do now is drink tap water and pee into the tank


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> All I do now is drink tap water and pee into the tank


What the ph rating ?


----------



## Xpenno

Just had a split pour of Union - Fazenda ambiental fortaleza Microlot 550 brazil

Hello Vicar! Probably one of the best shots I've ever made at home taste-wise. Full on fruit in espresso getting jammy fruit and satsumas in the cup. Really impressed!

94c - 20g in 22g VST - 8 sec 4 bar, ramping to 9 bar for the remainder of the 24 second extraction. 20 into 52g split pour using my new Bath water profile.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Just had a split pour of Union - Fazenda ambiental fortaleza Microlot 550 brazil
> 
> Hello Vicar! Probably one of the best shots I've ever made at home taste-wise. Full on fruit in espresso getting jammy fruit and satsumas in the cup. Really impressed!
> 
> 94c - 20g in 22g VST - 8 sec 4 bar, ramping to 9 bar for the remainder of the 24 second extraction. 20 into 52g split pour using my new Bath water profile.


Your drinking bath water now ....is this better or worse that your own wee?

Anyway , yeah its a super tasty bean , very small though .....

A Jammy fruity Brazilian !


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> What the ph rating ?


I dunno, when I test it the pH strip just goes yellow


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Your drinking bath water now ....is this better or worse that your own wee?
> 
> Anyway , yeah its a super tasty bean , very small though .....
> 
> A Jammy fruity Brazilian !


Bath water is very similar, it still usually has wee in it but a higher TDS due to the dead skin.... All right I'm stopping this now...

I know, it's similar to that crazy Atkinsons brazil, they were even smaller from what I saw.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> I dunno, when I test it the pH strip just goes yellow


If it goes Blue , i think that means your pregnant....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Bath water is very similar, it still usually has wee in it but a higher TDS due to the dead skin.... All right I'm stopping this now...
> 
> I know, it's similar to that crazy Atkinsons brazil, they were even smaller from what I saw.


Yeah that was like gentle apple and grape acidity

This one of full on sweet , black currant etc..


----------



## Mr O

LONDINIUM - Rawanda Kinunu (100% Red Burbon)

18.5g > 30g > 28 secs

It's good but i'm gonna tighten up a tad.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Union - Fazenda ambiental fortaleza Microlot 550 brazil

Killer espresso ran a little bit different brew ratio

20> 46

Bit sweeter, not quite as intense or strong, opened up the shot though. Still sticky mouthfeel, fruity currant flavours all over the place, not sharp or acidic or sour but balanced and sweet.

Split shot went into milk - it was wasted , milk killed all the delicate flavours


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr O said:


> LONDINIUM - Rawanda Kinunu (100% Red Burbon)
> 
> 18.5g > 30g > 28 secs
> 
> It's good but i'm gonna tighten up a tad.


Your ordering beans from londinium or denoting the machine your using ?


----------



## simontc

Has bean kicker in an aeropress. At work, decided id had enough of the crap beans so brought the porlex in. Brewed a bit hot but tasting the fizz on the tip of the tongue! Dont think its as satisfying in terms of extraction as in espresso though. Oh the angst...


----------



## roaringboy

Colombia el meridiano rioblanco from hasbean.

First off flat white - 18g to 34g in 30 secs.

Then a v60 - 12g to 200g


----------



## Mrboots2u

So anyone drinking Coffee on the lovely Sunday

This morning - Union - Fazenda ambiental fortaleza Microlot 550 brazil - as previously said killer espresso jammy and sweet

Mid morning Cappuccino of the Has Bean - Milk Chocolate nowness

Just cooling now Chemex - Roundhill Roasters Filter Roast Kochere Ehthiopian - Delightful red fruit on the nose and in the cup , with an almost turkish delight vibe to it


----------



## Rhys

Just finished my packet of Artisans Costa Rica Farami, staying away from milky drinks so concentrating on espresso now. Made a right hash up of it - just gone through 4 doubles - different grind settings and tamps to get a 25-30s pour. Probably ok with milk but I won't get anywhere unless I push it.

Out came the Henry, off came the top-burr and gave the grinder a good hoover out.. Screwed it back to my normal setting and put some Round Hill Spring Colombia Espresso in. Smelt the beans, certainly a lighter aroma to the Farami. 18g in - 35g out in 22 secs. Plumish but not quite right (down the sink it went). Can't do any more otherwise I'll be bouncing off the walls.. (had a good sip of each before chucking.)

Having a nice cup of decaf tea now..


----------



## hotmetal

El Carajillo. Or more correctly, Café Asiatico. Made with this month's DSOL beans, coñac, Licor 43,condensed milk and cinnamon. Sorry Reads! The next one will be unadulterated I promise!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wow Hotmetal that looks good , is it powerful sweet ?


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> Made with this month's DSOL beans, coñac, Licor 43,condensed milk and cinnamon. The next one will be unadulterated I promise!


Sounds like s e x in a glass, lol!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Onto the next Union - Brightnote Blend ( classed as a light roast)

Powerful Coco notes in this one , belts though milk too...


----------



## hotmetal

Mrboots2u said:


> Wow Hotmetal that looks good , is it powerful sweet ?


It's delicious! Powerful *and* sweet. I don't normally take any form of sweetener in coffee but I have to say I've become quite partial to Asiatico on my trips to Cartagena. It's certainly sweeter than I would normally drink, but the proportions of coffee/booze/condensed milk are pretty much sacrosanct and laid down by tradition to particular marks on the glass. Just the job after a nice Sunday lunch.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> It's delicious! Powerful *and* sweet.


Does it put hairs on your chest?


----------



## hotmetal

I haven't noticed any extra ones! It might put extra tyres round your tummy if it became a habit though.


----------



## Wobin19

Yeh that Brighnote is one of my favs. Its not as bright as the name would suggest I thought. Not that light either!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Yeh that Brighnote is one of my favs. Its not as bright as the name would suggest I thought. Not that light either!


Yeah it more like Extract original roast wise - nice dark choc and vanilla ish and sweet


----------



## aaroncornish

I am drinking the Mancoco espresso blend at the moment

Much much better on the new kit.

Really enjoying it. Not quite as good as they make it at Velo in Antrincham though


----------



## Step21

I got a bag of Columbian CATURRA DE ALTURA (roasted for filter) from Cast Iron roasters. I'm mightily impressed.

I've brewed up a V60, Chemex and a couple of Bonavita immersions so far. It seems very soluble as i'm getting higher extractions than usual - but they taste great. Lovely red berry acidity with a touch of cherry and quite a subtle dark chocolate. Light refreshing mouthfeel. Moreish...

For anyone that likes instructions, included in the box are a very detailed V60 and espresso recipe. I'll be trying other beans from Cast Iron in the future. Good value with the 20% discount for forum members at the moment.


----------



## EdinburghKyle

http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/products/bruncas-honey-process

This little beauty from Artisan Roast is tasting great on the Kalita Wave. At £19.95 for 250g it sure ain't cheap but it's really something a bit special and I'm glad I've had the chance to try!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bright note blend- lovely thick shot ( 20.5g in 46 out 36 seconds )

Delicious cocoa and vanilla notes...


----------



## Colio07

Workshop Cult of Done espresso, which at the moment is 100% Colombian yellow bourbon. Roasted on the 21st of April. Sweet and syrupy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Colio07 said:


> Workshop Cult of Done espresso, which at the moment is 100% Colombian yellow bourbon. Roasted on the 21st of April. Sweet and syrupy.


Havent tried this variant yet, would like to before it changes , sounds lovely

Still on micro lot 555 Union a Brazilian

Still rocking as espresso - getting syrupy fruit , jammy , back and red fruits , since of nice citrus right at the bottom of the cup . Delicious

Wasted in milk ( although at the moment , my preference is edging ever towards the espresso half of my split pours , even with chocolate based beanzzzz )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nicaraguan Finca or is that Funky Limoncello Yellow Pacamara - beans are huge. Rested a week, they are really coming into their own. Brewing a Chemex this morning, waves of boozy sherry wafting off the grounds as they bloomed. Brews are coming in at around 18.5% extraction yield. Would seem a tad weak with most beans but not with this Ncaraguan - the taste is as big as the beans. Thanks to Steve at HasBean for making this available at such a bargain price.


----------



## Drc

I've had a couple of aeropresses using some Kenyan beans from Reykjavik Roasters. Really enjoying them and finding they've got quite a floral quality and almost a tea like sense to them.


----------



## shrink

Today: EQ V6 from Clifton.

20g in an IMS precision basket, preinfused for 8s then extracted to 35 seconds, yielding 23g output.

Short, intense, sweet and gloopy! took to milk like a champ and tasted as sticky and sweet as it looked. Delicious.

This is my second bag of EQ from Clifton, and I'll say its one of the most consistent, easy to work with coffee's ever to have come through my home setup. It doesn't mind if the extraction goes a little wrong, its fairly tolerant of mild mistakes, but rewards you for getting things spot on. Makes excellent ristrettos and if you're not into the thick, sweet, intense type thing, you can loosen up the grind, pull a little longer and get something with a more neutral balance.

I'll be continuing to order this blend until I'm bored of it, or they change it!


----------



## Colio07

Mrboots2u said:


> Havent tried this variant yet, would like to before it changes , sounds lovely
> 
> Still on micro lot 555 Union a Brazilian
> 
> Still rocking as espresso - getting syrupy fruit , jammy , back and red fruits , since of nice citrus right at the bottom of the cup . Delicious
> 
> Wasted in milk ( although at the moment , my preference is edging ever towards the espresso half of my split pours , even with chocolate based beanzzzz )


This Cult of Done really is lovely. Getting very similar flavour notes as you're getting from the Union, but with a bit of chocolate/toffee as well. It's very good in milk, but with my Londinium I think it's even better as an espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u

El Ingerto-Atkinsons - Chemex ( 30>500 Dykemex blah blah blah )

Dark chocolate , walnutty , just a hint of orangeyness to it, the gives it a juicyness on the finish , and perhaps just a note of tobacco

A good " coffee " coffee for Brewed


----------



## jim3rg

Old Brown Java purchased from Coffee Compass, 17g into the Hario slim which was set to 6 clicks from closed, they ground so easily that I thought something was amiss. Into the aeropress, again when I pressed it into the mug, I used just the weight of my hands to push it through it almost felt too easy. I fugured it was going to taste bitter... wow what a surprise, strong black coffee smooth and flavorsome no bitterness. I love this OBJ.

Jim


----------



## El carajillo

Australian Skybury, flat white, rich crema smooth nutty slightly dry very moreish one cup is not enough.


----------



## Xpenno

Union Rogue Espresso Blend

20.8 into 52g > 24s @ 95c

This is my second bag of Union and I'm loving this one just as much as the Brazil. There is certainly grapefruit at the back of the shot, it's a bit like a cup of marmalade in a very good way. When you nail this one it's clean and light and just yummy.


----------



## simontc

Colio07 said:


> This Cult of Done really is lovely. Getting very similar flavour notes as you're getting from the Union, but with a bit of chocolate/toffee as well. It's very good in milk, but with my Londinium I think it's even better as an espresso.


Never rocked cult of done at home. Recently had a fw directly from workshop and it was bitter, lacked complexity and really made me feel like id wasted 3 quid... However, had a flat white from knockbox coffee in Holborn and it was smooth, complex- sweet, with a nice caramel toffee thing going on atop a boozy dark choc. Same bean, different machine.


----------



## Colio07

Sorry to hear about the disappointing flat white from Workshop - was it the Clerkenwell one? Picked up my Cult of Done beans from there the other day and had a lovely double espresso. Guess it shows that we're all striving for / struggling with consistency to some extent! Good beans and roast, though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Colio07 said:


> Sorry to hear about the disappointing flat white from Workshop - was it the Clerkenwell one? Picked up my Cult of Done beans from there the other day and had a lovely double espresso. Guess it shows that we're all striving for / struggling with consistency to some extent! Good beans and roast, though.


Its yours v 23 ....seems to have changed again ..


----------



## Colio07

Not sure what version... mine was roasted on 21 April. 100% El Diamante, Colombia, washed yellow bourbon.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Colio07 said:


> Not sure what version... mine was roasted on 21 April. 100% El Diamante, Colombia, washed yellow bourbon.


Ah its a Ethiopian now....


----------



## Colio07

Interesting. All finished with mine now, and have some Round Hill Spring and Red Brick to get through, but may pop into Workshop next week to pick up a bag of the new batch.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Union roasters- Bright Note Blend

Really don't let the name of this deceive you.

Its a delightful chocolate bomb espresso/milk drink base

Today's shot - 20.4g >45G in 38 seconds .....( no Ek43 gushers here )

Espresso , probably best yet , deep rich cocoa notes but sweet and hints of vanilla ,tons of body , simply lovely

In Milk - bombed through, deep nom chocolate notes , like a galaxy, I'm still tasting half an hour later ,,,,


----------



## The Systemic Kid

El Salvador Mount Kilamanjaroo. Lauded by Matt Perger's blog. Winner of Coffee of Excellence - not cheap but worth every penny. Complex, powerful and sweet. Wonderful orange sherbet fizz on the tongue through Chemex. Only available in UK from Square Mile, I believe.


----------



## marcuswar

Coffee Compass' Mystery Beans.

It's quite a dark roast and its only my second cup so not properly dialled them in yet, this morning cup was 18.5g --> 33g in 60 seconds ! Still tasted yummy in a flat white though.


----------



## simontc

Colio07 said:


> Sorry to hear about the disappointing flat white from Workshop - was it the Clerkenwell one? Picked up my Cult of Done beans from there the other day and had a lovely double espresso. Guess it shows that we're all striving for / struggling with consistency to some extent! Good beans and roast, though.


Was the holborn viaduct/thames link one. Was only a week apart so id imagine same bean combo boots. Who knows how much in, out, temp and pressure profile. Also id had the workshop one after a nightshift so may have been my taste buds.... I just know I didn't enjoy the fw from workshop despite it being the same bldnd from same roaster.


----------



## Rhys

Rave's LSOL beans (cheers Jeebsy







)

18g in, 34g out in 30 seconds - reduced pressure for 5 seconds - full for 25 - reduced for final 5 (opening steam wand to a mark I put on it which shows approx 1.5 bar calculated at grouphead).

Cheeky espresso (nearly out of milk), quite bright with slight acidity. Nice aftertaste for the next half hour or so until I had a cup of tea.


----------



## simontc

Is that the badboi everyone has pitched as evoking caramac?


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1649 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Foundry Yirg out the K30.

18.3 in, 33 out in 33. Still a great espresso but doesn't really compare to an EK shot in terms of sweetness and clarity.


----------



## Mrboots2u

simontc said:


> Is that the badboi everyone has pitched as evoking caramac?


In milk yes, caramel and sweet , will depends on the shot in it though

Espresso - more almond and marzipan


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> In milk yes, caramel and sweet , will depends on the shot in it though
> 
> Espresso - more almond and marzipan


Got you first time


----------



## Mr O

HAS BEAN - Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama

18.5g > 33g > 30 seconds

How is it possible for a bean to be this good....just wow!!!!

Sweet sweet choc.....


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> IMAG1649 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Foundry Yirg out the K30.
> 
> 18.3 in, 33 out in 33. Still a great espresso but doesn't really compare to an EK shot in terms of sweetness and clarity.


I have been using the SJ again for a week. Going to swap back to the K10 at sometime soon to see the difference in the cup....


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O said:


> I have been using the SJ again for a week. Going to swap back to the K10 at sometime soon to see the difference in the cup....


Look forward to hearing your thoughts as I was tempted by CamV6's K10 after reading some of his 'life changing' comments about it.


----------



## Step21

Just about finished the bag of Columbian CATURRA DE ALTURA (roasted for filter) from Cast Iron roasters.

Lovely Bonavita immersion this morning: 13.19g/210g water, 10 o clock on the Hausgrind (espresso territory), coffee into water, 14min steep before drawdown.

Strongish, TDS 1.63, with lozenge sweet cherry fruit and rich caramels. EY 27.54%


----------



## Glenn

This morning I have opened a bag of Cast Iron Coffee Munkaze from Burundi

As an espresso this is great, but will be so much better as a V60 or Chemex this afternoon


----------



## Step21

Glenn said:


> This morning I have opened a bag of Cast Iron Coffee Munkaze from Burundi
> 
> As an espresso this is great, but will be so much better as a V60 or Chemex this afternoon


Presume then that you have the filter roast? Looks delicious from descriptor!

I had the filter roast for the Columbian and it was very soluble.


----------



## Glenn

I do, but I will always experiment


----------



## Mr O

Rave - Guatemala la Florida

18.5 > 38 > 20 seconds

actually not bad for a gusher, but I'm sure it will be very good when I'm dialled in

.
View attachment 13773


----------



## Mrboots2u

I really enjoyed the Florida , be tasty when you nail it


----------



## Mr O

Mrboots2u said:


> I really enjoyed the Florida , be tasty when you nail it


Oh wow....

Rave - Guatemala la Florida

18.5g > 32g > 35 seconds

It's like christmas with a chocolate orange









The orange acidity hits the roof of your mouth and fades to a chocolate finish.....


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13793


View attachment 13794


----------



## Zephyr

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 13793
> 
> 
> View attachment 13794


Jeebsy, Artisan Roast







nice. Have you tried everything from them ?? I love Janszoon they have, best coffee i had. tried Riverhill coffee yet ?


----------



## jeebsy

Zephyr said:


> Jeebsy, Artisan Roast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice. Have you tried everything from them ?? I love Janszoon they have, best coffee i had. tried Riverhill coffee yet ?


Tried five or six of their current offerings over the bank holiday. Didn't have any espresso but janzoon is normally pretty reliable.

Riverhill is not bad but prefer lab espresso up the street (although riverhill's food is excellent)


----------



## funinacup

Riverhill actually use the SO Brazil component from Goosedubbs, but find the coffee is really hit or miss there these days unfortunately.


----------



## Zephyr

jeebsy said:


> Tried five or six of their current offerings over the bank holiday. Didn't have any espresso but janzoon is normally pretty reliable.
> 
> Riverhill use goosedubbs by dear green which is a solid blend but ubiquitous in Glasgow, prefer lab espresso up the street (although riverhill's food is excellent)


Riverhill's food is good, but coffee beans are expensive, lab espresso is the new place in town, no ? and Do you know where i can buy more than 250g of fresh roast ?


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> Riverhill actually use the SO Brazil component from Goosedubbs, but find the coffee is really hit or miss there these days unfortunately.


Stand corrected



Zephyr said:


> Riverhill's food is good, but coffee beans are expensive, lab espresso is the new place in town, no ? and Do you know where i can buy more than 250g of fresh roast ?


Lab has been there a while now. Artisan roast sell beans, as do Pena and Papercup. Their prices are pretty much going rate for buying retail bags from shops. I sell retail bags on my stall which are similarly priced but you get a free coffee with them #shameless

How much are you looking to buy and what do you think is a reasonable price?


----------



## Zephyr

jeebsy said:


> Stand corrected
> 
> Lab has been there a while now. Artisan roast sell beans, as do Pena and Papercup. Their prices are pretty much going rate for buying retail bags from shops. I sell retail bags on my stall which are similarly priced but you get a free coffee with them #shameless
> 
> How much are you looking to buy and what do you think is a reasonable price?


I dunno really how much is a reasonable price, but i notice that Artisan date their roasts and usually its for a month and I go through 250g within a week, so ideally i'd like to buy for a month time 1kg may be. or at least 500g. Btw whats the cheapest can i buy 250g for? I used to buy Lavazza 1kg bag, and that kinda lasted me a while.

I'll check out lab today. thx


----------



## jeebsy

Rave do discounts on kilo bags if you want to buy online, as do foundry


----------



## Zephyr

jeebsy said:


> Rave do discounts on kilo bags if you want to buy online, as do foundry


found foundry £20 for a kilo bag plus £3 postage, so no much difference from artisan, even if you buy in bulk. cheers mate.


----------



## jeebsy

They do a forum discount, check it out


----------



## Mrboots2u

Grand Fromage ( 007 ) - Small Batch Roasters

COLOMBIA LAS NUBES RUME SUDAN VARIETY

V60 - wow tons going on in this coffee , but really delicious brew . Sweet Tropical fruits , lovely syrupy lasting mouthfeel , i get a little bit of the hops perhaps too ....

Just took a delivery of some other stuff too from Small Batch

The 20% off code for single origins is still on ( check forum banners ) give em a try ..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Grand Fromage - Small Batch Roasters

20.3g>41g out 30 seconds ....

Espresso - massive yellow fruit hit up front , then ( and i know your gonna laugh at a Boots descriptor ) a herby like finish , like Chartreuse liquor almost ...

Yes ive gone mad , mmmm this drink is really really complex and lovely and nomety


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Grand Fromage - Small Batch Roasters
> 
> 20.3g>41g out 30 seconds ....
> 
> Espresso - massive yellow fruit hit up front , then ( and i know your gonna laugh at a Boots descriptor ) a herby like finish , like Chartreuse liquor almost ...
> 
> Yes ive gone mad , mmmm this drink is really really complex and lovely and nomety


You've come a long way, baby


----------



## Rhys

Artisan Roast's Janzsoon blend. 20g>40.1g in 30 secs (no faffing on classic, just switched on).

Had a good clean out with Puly Caff earlier and some Tesco beans through for a chuck-shot.

Made a nice milky drink (which I think Janszoon is designed for), chocolaty and got a taste of citrus/fruit in it as well. Nice as a stronger shot as I usually go 18g>36g. (ground a bit too much) but enjoyed the bigger dose more.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok Another Small Batch entry

One for Scotford ....

Ecuador Finca Maputo La Nube

V60 - just a little bit over extracted but still drinkable , again nice syrupy mouthfeel

Sweet candied sugar and cherry , better brew i think will drag out a bit more of the Brighton rock notes


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jeez boots your on form today! Knocking em out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Jeez boots your on form today! Knocking em out.


Day off mate...need something to keep the spirits up , inbetween shouting at social workers and the LEA


----------



## Step21

Foundry Kenyan Ngairiama Rungeto co-op in the post this morning

Stunning chemex straight away - Initial hints of licquorice/florals gives way to juicy blackcurrant with big sweet toffees and a limey finish. It's not blackcurrant huge like ribena but more subtle and a great balance in the brew.

Also brewed a nice V60 but went a bit over which lost most of the blackcurrant but still tasted good.

And an aeropress (with clean bung!). Non Inverted. Back on the blackcurrant,toffee & lime with this one.

Highly impressed with this bean. Forget the Yirg! Much more going on here...


----------



## jeebsy

Step21 said:


> Highly impressed with this bean. Forget the Yirg! Much more going on here...


Big talk. I've got a couple of other Foundry beans to try on the way along with the fortnightly Yirg shipment so be good to compare


----------



## garydyke1

Slayer 1 group, EK43, Columbia Wilson Medina micro-lot.

5.8 BAR , 29 seconds, 93.4c, 20g ->46g, 9 % ish TDS

Clarity for days . Best mouthfeel on an EK for a while. Will play some more.


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> Slayer 1 group, EK43, Columbia Wilson Medina micro-lot.
> 
> 5.8 BAR , 29 seconds, 93.4c, 20g ->46g, 9 % ish TDS
> 
> Clarity for days . Best mouthfeel on an EK for a while. Will play some more.


I hope you have not forgotten the soda water or lime tonic challenge Gary. Never mind pouncing around on Slayers!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Has Bean - Malawi (yeah that's right that one!)

Apart from wasting about a third to half of a bag getting my grinder back to near spot after cleaning it. School boy error! I know I know all in the learning but it did pI** me off!

First cup 16g (not 18g see above!!) > 32g out in 22secs. Needs tightening up a little but......

Not a million miles away bit to bright/sharp at the first taste which I reckon tightening will sort, syrupy mouth to as it leaves your mouth turning to toffee/caramel. I reckon I can get this one with some tweaks and starting with 18g.

So so stoked! Never thought I would get so close on a first attempt.

I actually love this bean and if I get rid of the extra sharpness at the beginning to just make it bright I'm gonna be closer to what Max served me by memory than I dared think.

So to the doubters I reckon Max did serve me my favorite and best espresso to date and with luck I am gonna be serving myself many many more.

Happy days


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Brazilian frazenda cachoeira natural yellow bourbon. 6oz flat white - 18>32>35 - bloody lovely! First natural I've tried since a very disappointing experience with a yirg. Really sweet, great depth and gloopy, thick mouth feel. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Spooks

roaringboy said:


> Hasbean Brazilian frazenda cachoeira natural yellow bourbon. 6oz flat white - 18>32>35 - bloody lovely! First natural I've tried since a very disappointing experience with a yirg. Really sweet, great depth and gloopy, thick mouth feel. Highly recommend it.


That's one of my favourite coffee's, it's a great go to coffee and very forgiving.


----------



## garydyke1

roaringboy said:


> Hasbean Brazilian frazenda cachoeira natural yellow bourbon. 6oz flat white - 18>32>35 - bloody lovely! First natural I've tried since a very disappointing experience with a yirg. Really sweet, great depth and gloopy, thick mouth feel. Highly recommend it.


Glad you're enjoying it









Its the pulped-natural version which is very different to the natural. That said Brazil naturals tend to be quite non-natural taste-wise compared to any other country. Can be confusing!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I am now! A natural that's different to the natural that still is a natural but doesn't necessarily taste like a natural......Blinking heck just when I think I'm starting to understand. From that I reckon I need to try two Brazil naturals and one natural from another country then tie up what you said with what I get in my mouth.


----------



## garydyke1

Find me a good quality ''funky'' Brazil natural , good luck.









But seriously most Brazilian coffee is natural processed and done in such a way that it doesn't give off the same fruity funky flavours you would find in for example African naturals . The pulped natural Brazils tend to be cleaner , lighter bodied and fetch higher pieces (COE lots go for silly silly money).

Buy Konga Sedie and any of the brazil naturals and cup them side-by-side. Many of the Brazils you'd struggle to tell were natural .


----------



## roaringboy

Let's just settle on: its bloody delicious!!!


----------



## garydyke1

here you go :

Dry-Process: Dry-processed (Naturally processed) coffees are dried while they are still in the cherry. Prior to drying, only cherries that float will be removed. Since the coffees are dried in contact with the sweet mucilage, the coffee will be heavy in body, sweet, smooth, and complex. This coffee is also one of the most complex to deal with do to the long drying times and possibility of fermentation. However, since dry-processed coffees are more difficult, *Brazil has invested significant time and money to developing new drying systems and drying practices to prevent fermentation.*

Pulped Natural: The pulped natural method consists of pulping a coffee, but emitting the fermentation stage to remove the silverskin. This results in a beverage that has characteristics of both a dry- and wet-processed coffee. It is often sweeter than wet-processed coffees, has some of the body of a dry-processed coffee, but also retains some of the acidity of a wet-processed coffee. This type of processing can only occur in countries where the humidity is low and the coffee covered in the sweet mucilage can be dried rapidly without fermenting. Brazil has made this method famous and produces some of the best pulped-natural coffees in the world. *All twenty winners of the Gourmet Cup competition in Brazil in 2000 processed their coffees using the pulped natural method.*


----------



## Beanosaurus

roaringboy said:


> Hasbean Brazilian frazenda cachoeira natural yellow bourbon. 6oz flat white - 18>32>35 - bloody lovely! First natural I've tried since a very disappointing experience with a yirg. Really sweet, great depth and gloopy, thick mouth feel. Highly recommend it.


Try it ristretto - 19g > 19-20g in 40s @ 94c

TOFFEE INTENSITY

(Nice Rosetta by the way)


----------



## roaringboy

Beanosaurus said:


> Try it ristretto - 19g > 19-20g in 40s @ 94c
> 
> TOFFEE INTENSITY
> 
> (Nice Rosetta by the way)


Just popped out 18>20>40 and you're right, much sweeter even still. No bitterness at all.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Has bean Malawi

18g > 37g in 36secs

All a bit muted compared to pull last night. Went to fine on grind a choked the machine a bit will pull it back and get to that middle ground tonight I expect. Lost the slightly to sharp/sour start but at the cost of other flavours.


----------



## jeebsy

Foundry Tanzania:

V60 - 1.4 TDS, thought might need to go coarser but when it cooled it was amazing, very well balanced, sweet and juicy, cracking.

Espresso - 20>42 and 20>50, pretty intense, quite tart but tasting notes say rhubarb and quince so to be expected maybe

Americano for the commute - great when it cooled down, nice and sweet but got a sllight tang to counter. Interesting cup.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nicaraguan Finca Limoncello.

19grms > 40grms in flat white - 15sec pre-infusion. Finally got the boozy fermented mashed banana notes.

Cracking.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Squaremile - Red Brick

Little fresh ( 3 days old )

Certainly a little more developed ( darker than i expected )

Ek at 1.7

20.2 g n 46 out 30 seconds

Little bit over extracted ( for those who care 9.4 tds )

Espresso - Still getting caramel and toffee , hints of peachy, little bit of roast

Milk - bombed though , big caramel and bass notes

I think something has changed roasting wise at SQM....


----------



## Neill

Chemex of foundry karengera. I get orange and chocolate from this. It's going very well with a bowl of porridge topped with rhubarb which has been stewed with ginger and vanilla.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jebus! Neil how very similar our start was even down to the table cloth hahaha. What's in your cup and Hasbean in your mug threads could have nearly been done in the same house lol

Not tried a chemex but I do love the look of them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Red Brick - Square Mile

Flat 6 bar extraction again

20>50 g - 40 seconds ( god damm weather and shit playing with the beans )

Not as strong as last nights , sweet , getting more of the peach and fruit , roastyness gone

In milk sweet caramel flat white (made more by accident than design , i seem to making flat flat flat whites at the moment as my ability to steam milk has gone to pot )


----------



## Neill

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Jebus! Neil how very similar our start was even down to the table cloth hahaha. What's in your cup and Hasbean in your mug threads could have nearly been done in the same house lol
> 
> Not tried a chemex but I do love the look of them.


I did laugh when I saw yours. Like a bowl of porridge at the weekend. Chemex and Kalita wave are my two favourite brewers. Really clean cup. The flavours always come through nicely.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Red brick - square Mile again

Getting lovely consistent shots now.

Espresso went down in two glugs. ..in the mouth sweetness and toffee then gives way to balanced peachy finish. .delicious.

Milk - caramel toffee with sweet ...

These beans aren't dark side in taste profile but have looked little darker on the outside . Haven't needed a super fine for grind so have been pretty easy to extract.

Note - tend to drink my milk drinks big more dilute than most . Nornally a 20g-22g shot in a 4.5-5..5 oz cup.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Nothing this morning: drank altogether too much bad coffee to keep awake on our 400 km qualifying brevet for Paris-Brest-Paris this weekend, so that my oesophagus feels like someone had ridden up it in studded tyres and I'm having the day off.

However, in order to demonstrate to chum the difference between ready-ground and freshly-ground coffee I took the Bialetti Brikka and the Porlex along (not on the bike, in the car). I ground 15g before setting out for the start and kept it in the bottom compartment of the grinder, then put 15g more of beans (Guatemala El Fuego, lightish roast) in the top. Made a cup before the start: it was good enough but nothing great. When we got back I ground the beans and made another cup. The difference shot his eyebrows up.

TBH I was surprised too. I'd obviously hit the sweet spot with the Porlex. No hint of bitterness, just a full nutty sweet flavour and a delicious aftertaste. TBH² it was far better than anything I've managed on the espresso engine. The nice things too are that it's completely reproducible, grinding for a moka pot is much faster than for espresso, El Fuego is one of the cheaper beans and I still have 200g of my last roast awaiting.

Bloody good ride, too.


----------



## garydyke1

Nicaragua Limoncillo washed cattura. Chemex.

slightly amended Garymex method with 96c water, much higher extraction.

Like liquid apple caramel and milk choc finish.

So so tasty


----------



## aaroncornish

Mancoco Rocko Mountain Reserve. Picked a few bags up today.

Seems to be playing nice for me.

Not quite perfected extraction, but had a couple of nice shots from it today.


----------



## funinacup

aaroncornish said:


> Mancoco


Actual worst name for a coffee company.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Nicaragua Limoncillo washed cattura. Chemex.
> 
> slightly amended Garymex method with 96c water, much higher extraction.
> 
> Like liquid apple caramel and milk choc finish.
> 
> So so tasty


Whats garymex v2 then


----------



## Beanosaurus

Breakfast tasting flight of HasBean Nicaragua Finca Escondida Perla Negra Catuai

Aeropress: Inverted, 15g, 250g water, 90*c.

- Delicate complex funk finishing sweet and light with milk chocolatey goodness.

Single Cappucinos: 21g > 42g in 32s

- Smooth Walnut Whip LOVELINESS, this stuff is exceptional in milk!

Would love to get some more of this rarity.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Throwback Espresso - Small Batch Roaster

Brazil Capim Branco Natural 40% / ElColombia Small Holders of Huila 30% / Rwanda Musasa 30%

Designed to hit sweet dark chocolate notes for a more traditional espresso without Robusta or going very dark ....

First shot out the bag gives , dark chocolate sweetness and honey as espresso while in milk little of the cherry comes out with the chocolate and the honey get accentuated even more with whole milk ....


----------



## Mr O

HAS BEAN

Uchumachi

Washed

Cattura and Typica

roasted 7th May

not quite there with it yet but it's already good.

18.5g > 33g > 27


----------



## Mr O

Damn they are good


----------



## Phil104

Three espressos all from 17g and varying weights from 27-31g in 36 secs (still not quite dialled it in to my satisfaction) of the very wonderful Foundry Rungeto Co-operative, Ngairiama, Kenyan. Nice and juicy and I don't know if I'm just wishfully responding to the tasting notes but I got more than a hint of liquorice - in any event it's another A1 offering from Foundry - and it even tasted good in my first, fumbled attempts at a syphon.


----------



## Step21

Phil104 said:


> Three espressos all from 17g and varying weights from 27-31g in 36 secs (still not quite dialled it in to my satisfaction) of the very wonderful Foundry Rungeto Co-operative, Ngairiama, Kenyan. Nice and juicy and I don't know if I'm just wishfully responding to the tasting notes but I got more than a hint of liquorice - in any event it's another A1 offering from Foundry - and it even tasted good in my first, fumbled attempts at a syphon.


I've almost finished my bag of this - only had it as brewed. It's been really very good. I didn't get much licquorice apart from the first couple of chemex. I found that gradually the blackcurrant faded and the lime finish became more prominent over the week. Always sweet & juicy though with nice toffees.

Just ordered some of the Tanzanian to try next. Bit worried about the rhubarb...not my favourite taste.


----------



## jeebsy

Step21 said:


> Just ordered some of the Tanzanian to try next. Bit worried about the rhubarb...not my favourite taste.


I got a little tartness but it was overwhelmed by the juiceyness.


----------



## Daren

Check out the tasking notes! Mmmm


----------



## froggystyle

That sounds friggin great!

Wanna swap for some beans i got with my grinder, only roasted in November, and states QA fail on it, but dont let that worry you...


----------



## Daren

Let me think about it Froggy..... You hold your breath while I do it


----------



## Daren

The tasting notes are spot on! I'm going to hide this from my misses


----------



## froggystyle

Your loss....


----------



## Phil104

Daren said:


> Check out the tasking notes! Mmmm


It lasted all of Saturday and I was truly walnut whipped.


----------



## Phil104

Step21 said:


> I've almost finished my bag of this - only had it as brewed. It's been really very good. I didn't get much licquorice apart from the first couple of chemex. I found that gradually the blackcurrant faded and the lime finish became more prominent over the week. Always sweet & juicy though with nice toffees.


 That's interesting because I didn't get any liquorice at all either, in the syphon, and it was more like blackcurrant blossom than nice ripe blackcurrants but I continue to think it wasn't syphoned to reveal its best.


----------



## Step21

Phil104 said:


> That's interesting because I didn't get any liquorice at all either, in the syphon, and it was more like blackcurrant blossom than nice ripe blackcurrants but I continue to think it wasn't syphoned to reveal its best.


The blackcurrant flavour itself is pretty subtle but there's always a pleasing fruitness.

I finished of the bag by trying out the aeropress recipe on the Foundry website.

Inverted, dose 13g/240g water. Bloom for 30secs with 30g 92C water. "Stir like a champ"! Add rest of water. Stir. Turn right way up and plunge at 1:15 for 15secs leaving 10ml unplunged.

I found it a bit tight for time and i didn't plunge until 1:25 and took 35sec to plunge for a total brew time of 2min.

It was a very decent brew with the return of the licquorice! Which in turn gave way to a pleasant fruitiness.

13g coffee into 240g water seems a pretty low ratio (54g/litre) for an immersion brew (especially if you don't have an EK43!) and gave me a low TDS of 1.01% EY 19.71 and 196g in the cup. My grind was 1.3 on the Hausgrind (fine drip) It'd be interesting to know if Lee at Foundry has specific targets TDS/EY wise for their AP brews?

It's certainly a different approach to the high dose/low extraction methods which seem popular with the AP.


----------



## Mr O

HAS BEAN

Uchumachi

Washed

Cattura and Typica

roasted 7th May

not quite there with it yet but it's already good.

18.5g > 28g > 32 secs

This is just awesome.... if you haven't tried it, do your self a favour....


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> HAS BEAN
> 
> Uchumachi
> 
> Washed
> 
> Cattura and Typica
> 
> roasted 7th May
> 
> not quite there with it yet but it's already good.
> 
> 18.5g > 28g > 32 secs
> 
> This is just awesome.... if you haven't tried it, do your self a favour....


Try keeping everything the same except running the shot to 30.5g output.


----------



## froggystyle

garydyke1 said:


> Try keeping everything the same except running the shot to 30.5g output.


Smashed two of these this morning, really really loving this bean, i take over 32g upto 34g, really does what it says on the tin, cakey taste lasting after the shot, not getting the plum but deffo picking up a touch of acidity when drinking...

People, try this bean.

Actually bought some into work to try in the V60 and see how that ends up, any tips Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

froggystyle said:


> Actually bought some into work to try in the V60 and see how that ends up, any tips Gary?


I dont use a V60 personally but Chemex I use 26.5g/500g water, aiming for 5mins total


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Smashed two of these this morning, really really loving this bean, i take over 32g upto 34g, really does what it says on the tin, cakey taste lasting after the shot, not getting the plum but deffo picking up a touch of acidity when drinking...
> 
> People, try this bean.
> 
> Actually bought some into work to try in the V60 and see how that ends up, any tips Gary?


I use standard Matt Perger for all HB V60 brews

12 g > 200g blah blah blah

depends if you want a bigger brew or not


----------



## froggystyle

reckon i am at 230g in my mug at work, cant fit the cup on the scales!

usually go for 16g, just poured one, not setting my taste buds on fire, however i had someone hovering and moaning i was using all the hot water so had to wait for second pour....

Do these office fools not realize i am trying to create great coffee, not pour hot water on shite granules!


----------



## Mr O

froggystyle said:


> Smashed two of these this morning, really really loving this bean, i take over 32g upto 34g, really does what it says on the tin, cakey taste lasting after the shot, not getting the plum but deffo picking up a touch of acidity when drinking...
> 
> People, try this bean.
> 
> Actually bought some into work to try in the V60 and see how that ends up, any tips Gary?


I'm getting the Plum and possibly a bit of Cherry...


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> reckon i am at 230g in my mug at work, cant fit the cup on the scales!
> 
> usually go for 16g, just poured one, not setting my taste buds on fire, however i had someone hovering and moaning i was using all the hot water so had to wait for second pour....
> 
> Do these office fools not realize i am trying to create great coffee, not pour hot water on shite granules!


Precisely why I use a sowden


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> Precisely why I use a sowden


Is there a major difference in the cup over the V60?


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Is there a major difference in the cup over the V60?


There is in the time it takes you to make one.....

Its immersion brewing version fliter .....

Longer steeps in the sowden i tend to find are sweeter


----------



## MWJB

froggystyle said:


> reckon i am at 230g in my mug at work, cant fit the cup on the scales!


230 finished beverage or 230 water added? 16g to 262g brew water would be ball park with the ratio, aim 2:50 plus bloom (no flow), or 2:50 total for Perger method.


----------



## froggystyle

MWJB said:


> 230 finished beverage or 230 water added? 16g to 262g brew water would be ball park with the ratio, aim 2:50 plus bloom (no flow), or 2:50 total for Perger method.


230g water added.

Need to bring my Acaia scales in i reckon and have a proper play when there are do douchebags hanging around.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Is there a major difference in the cup over the V60?


I probably prefer the v60 but for work it's pretty much the ultimate in faff free brewing


----------



## MWJB

froggystyle said:


> 230g water added.


That's a heavy ratio, knock off 30s.


----------



## garydyke1

Warm out the roaster, fresh crop COSTA RICA FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI.

OMG tasty.

Fresh is best kids


----------



## Rhys

A customer has just made me a cup of coffee on his delonghi after I noticed a tin of beans in the fridge the other day and we got talking about coffee. He used an old Peugeot hand grinder with conical burrs (least it wasn't a blade grinder..) no measurements, just filled the small basket and switched it on, pouring into microwaved milk and topped up with hot water from the steam arm. Even though the beans were Aldi's finest it was still massively better than a cup of instant. Needed a caffeine hit as I turned up early and had half an hour asleep in my car outside while they got themselves ready for work.

Being a good tradesman I've brought him a few shots worth of Rave LSOL beans to try and mentioned York Coffee Emporium (which he didn't know about).

Good start to the morning


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> Warm out the roaster, fresh crop COSTA RICA FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI.
> 
> OMG tasty.
> 
> Fresh is best kids


After looking at the tasting notes, thats another to add to the evergrowing list.....


----------



## Xpenno

Finca Limoncillo Washed Caturra 70g > 1.25L in as long as the machine takes...

Wow! Thick, creamy, sweet, nutty followed up by a super clean light acidity. What a coffee!


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Finca Limoncillo Washed Caturra 70g > 1.25L in as long as the machine takes...
> 
> Wow! Thick, creamy, sweet, nutty followed up by a super clean light acidity. What a coffee!


Nice isn't it.


----------



## jim3rg

I finally weakened and opened my bag of Sweet Bourbon Espresso Blend from Coffee Compass, 17g Aeropressed into a warm mug topped up with 1/4 mug of warm frothed milk ... Very very nice and sweet, thoroughly enjoyed this.

Jim


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Nice isn't it.


It's fantastic!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


>


Matching his & hers latte art...how sweet!


----------



## eyesblue

kenya nyabormite tatu from grey seal at mo and although in my mind pricey omg is it good !!!


----------



## Jez H

Finally nailing Foundry's Rocko Mountain Reserve. Now grinding coarser & brewing for 20 seconds longer. What a difference. A fantastic coffee.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Coffee Compass Mahogany Malabar Hit, my first foray into a darker roast.

Tried this over the last couple of days.....

Work brew was ok but don't think I'd choose to buy for that again, smokey, BBQ, spice, with some choc after... Gonna try brew with a dash of milk tomorrow.

Espresso to be honest I found quite disgusting lol to me just mouth of burnt bah with a choc but still burnt aftertaste even after dialling in better.

Then to the flat white......sorta got what I wanted. The depth in a bean holding as I expected from my guessing in milk....intense dark choc with a tiny little bit of smokey/musty/spice left but not burnt.

Actually quite enjoyable just a shame I think will only work as a flat white for me and none of the others. Reckon other half would like as a large cappuccino but find to rich and intense as a flat.

Gonna have to get up early next few days as its flat white city so extra prep time before work for me now the grinders loaded.

Most sink shots I have ever had in one night tonight even as ever with help in the wings and I'm still charged........

However have sorta of found what I wanted to using a darker roast that more intense but enjoyable milk drink. Just it's a shame I can't enjoy the espresso from the same bean.

The research continues.....and tweaks as a flat white plus possible cappa on this one till gone.


----------



## marcuswar

Nice review Sk8-bizzare, +1 for the Mahogany Malabar Hit as a flat white. One of my favourites


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

marcuswar said:


> Nice review Sk8-bizzare, +1 for the Mahogany Malabar Hit as a flat white. One of my favourites


Mate I wouldn't be getting half as far or as quickly without some of the people on here taking the time to help me out.

So much knowledge about and as I realised the other day rather than making suggestions on taste etc which may influence my thinking or findings before I start working it another way.

Instead giving a little nudge leaving it open but in the right direction from what I'm asking then waiting and listening to feedback from me on what I'm tasting and finding to personalise the advise given.

Very very clever way of working advice with everyone's way of tasting things potentially being so different.

I suppose it helps with me being a little over keen nay excitable enough to be wanting to try every angle I can think of, but some of those angles wouldn't be there without the time other people are willing to take to help out with extra ones.


----------



## jlarkin

Step21 said:


> 13g coffee into 240g water seems a pretty low ratio (54g/litre) for an immersion brew (especially if you don't have an EK43!) and gave me a low TDS of 1.01% EY 19.71 and 196g in the cup. My grind was 1.3 on the Hausgrind (fine drip) It'd be interesting to know if Lee at Foundry has specific targets TDS/EY wise for their AP brews?
> 
> It's certainly a different approach to the high dose/low extraction methods which seem popular with the AP.


Sorry this is probably will covered somewhere here but I'm interested. What do you use to measure the TDS etc?


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> Sorry this is probably will covered somewhere here but I'm interested. What do you use to measure the TDS etc?


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/vst/products/vst-lab-iii


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/vst/products/vst-lab-iii


Thanks / £600+ ouch!


----------



## Obnic

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Coffee Compass Mahogany Malabar...Espresso to be honest I found quite disgusting lol to me just mouth of burnt bah with a choc but still burnt aftertaste even after dialling in better.


There's definitely more to be found here. It works best as a short pull. I get massive syrupy dates. It's a huge coffee and sometimes I find it overpowering but never 'burnt bah'. Worth having another go.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Have 400g'ish left to play with yet man I'll give it a go. To be fair the espresso's I tried were longer in comparison to the short shot I pulled to go in the flat....To my mouth so far though and with my basic machinery the espresso was burnt to a crisp lol


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> I got a little tartness but it was overwhelmed by the juiceyness.


Couple of chemex brews with Foundry's Tanzanian Tweega.

A huge slug of citrus type fruit sweetness that changes to a just slightly tart fruity finish. I'd say kind of rhubarb like - but in a nice way. I don't know if i've ever tasted quince so i can't tell if it's in there- must try and get hold of some to taste it sometime. Autumn presumably?

Another winner from Foundry. Enjoyed every sip. Lovely.


----------



## jeebsy

Step21 said:


> Couple of chemex brews with Foundry's Tanzanian Tweega.
> 
> A huge slug of citrus type fruit sweetness that changes to a just slightly tart fruity finish. I'd say kind of rhubarb like - but in a nice way. I don't know if i've ever tasted quince so i can't tell if it's in there- must try and get hold of some to taste it sometime. Autumn presumably?
> 
> Another winner from Foundry. Enjoyed every sip. Lovely.


I had a couple of great espresso with it this morning, then made an americano for the way to tennis tonight - it was proper tart when it was warm-ish but that settled as it cooled and got reet good. Cracking stuff.


----------



## Step21

I've also been enjoying Small Batch Peruvian Alto Verde as brewed. First time trying Small Batch.

A really noticeable syrupy sticky toffee mouthfeel. Very sweet with pleasing gentle red grape type fruitiness. I got a roasted nut taste along with the toffee yesterday but that seems to have diminished today. Very good.


----------



## jeebsy

Fazenda Passeio Rubi Natural 20>38 in 33. Bit of a ristrEKo but really brought the black cherry through, one of the best shots yet. Pulled a 40 and 50 of this too and it's been delicious but this was a cracker.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mahogany Monsoon Malabar Hit again.

Woke and started with a supposed flat white which if I am honest was more of a little cappa in a flat white cup due to my skills and the differences between the two tend to change on who your asking, what your reading but very pleasant.

Now in work with a brew of the same with which I have added a dash of milk this time and if honest is ok but not really for me but preferable to a brew without.

Do quite like the little flat/cappa's I am making though so thats where this bean will be at for me. Try the better half on a large cappa later.


----------



## Larzzus

I've just finished the batch that BB kinda sent through in their goody pack and starting on my Rave beans beginning with Uganda Chesiyo. Grinder left on previous setting and the crema is quite light so I think I will put more in but I'm waiting for those new scales to become on sale so I'm not weighing at the moment.

Flat white (I think







) the taste is coming through quite earthy and reminds me of dark chocolate.

[Edit] Second shot of the day, 0.4 seconds longer grind and a tad finer and it is coming out nicely. I had a taste of the espresso before adding the milk. Definitely richer chocolatey taste but also a hint of dark berry. Very nice.


----------



## El carajillo

Union Los crestones white honey, (light roast) normally preferring darker roast's, while I was trying other Union offerings I thought I would try this. First cup licorice but quite sharp/astringent (for me). Tightened the grind , raised the temp and pulled longer, totally different coffee,smoother, more body, less acidity satisfying. Still not converted from the DARK side


----------



## garydyke1

Nicaragua Finca Escondida Laurina varietal, natural process. Only one bag in the world of this from this farm .

''Laurina is a Bourbon derivative originating from Reunion Island with a recessive gene mutation that gives it a dwarf-like habit, small leaves, small, pointed seeds and very low caffeine concentration: as low as 0.6% when compared to the 1.2% of Arabica and 2.2% found in Robusta.The Laurina is also parent to Mokka varieties, known for uniquely small beans and even more exotic flavours.''

I get Madeira sweetness and strawberry-jam-funk. Steve reckons blueberries and sherry.


----------



## Dallah

Today was new bean day  Switched to Foundry Rocko Mountain Yirg. I'm loving it so much I've had eight double espresso. I am completely wired and must stop but like the Godfather, it draws me back in.

Too bad decaff tastes like ass.


----------



## Dallah

garydyke1 said:


> Nicaragua Finca Escondida Laurina varietal, natural process. Only one bag in the world of this from this farm .
> 
> ''Laurina is a Bourbon derivative originating from Reunion Island with a recessive gene mutation that gives it a dwarf-like habit, small leaves, small, pointed seeds and very low caffeine concentration: as low as 0.6% when compared to the 1.2% of Arabica and 2.2% found in Robusta.The Laurina is also parent to Mokka varieties, known for uniquely small beans and even more exotic flavours.''
> 
> I get Madeira sweetness and strawberry-jam-funk. Steve reckons blueberries and sherry.


I assume that is Golden Ticket coffee. Damn that sounds good and I could do with some low caffeine coffee right now. Can't stand decaff but buzzing from eight doubles and caffeine headache looming. Hoping litre of water will help.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been bombing through the Throwback Espresso from Small Batch

Really hitting the notes now, the espresso is dark choc and cherry hints of honey.....

In milk full fat milk brings the homey to the fore....


----------



## jlarkin

I'm using the starbucks East Timor blend they gave out free at the LCF (they were supposedly all limited editions that aren't on sale in the UK apart from one). Just getting used to the idea of controlling the timing and doses etc. So this was a 16.8g dose to 30g output in ? seconds (I stopped looking at the time). It's my best attempt yet, tasted quite treacly and a hint of that starbucks char.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> In milk full fat milk brings the homey to the fore....


Which homey? Snoop? Easy E?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Which homey? Snoop? Easy E?


One of my best typos yet....

More of a Ice T vibe though


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jlarkin said:


> View attachment 14052


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots, your typos are becoming legendary!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried Quarter Horse espresso blend this morning.

It was my first attempt 18g=>32g in 30 secs including the 7sec pre-infusion. Drank it at a straight spro. Tasting notes choc and Vanilla, A slight bitter hint but not unpleasant.

I'll try going finer and go longer duration on the shot.


----------



## Davnt

Tried out the Northwestern Blend from Lulu's coffee roasters (in Hertfordshire). Very similar to Stumptown's Hairbender, which is amazing.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Na-na-naa, Copacoba-na-naa!

That lovely HB Bolivian indeed...

Post-work Hot and iced Aeropress platter!

Dose: 15g

Watter: 260 @ 90*c

Timmy: 2:45s

Feldgrind: 2.11


----------



## Spooks

Small batch Equador Finca Maputa la Nube 16g in and 25.7g out in 35 secs as a Cortado.

Sweet caramel and dark dark Cherry, darker than I normally drink but lovely cuppa.

Machine back on and adjusted grind a bit ......yummy


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Bohemianism Bean totally!


----------



## Glenn

Yukro from Modern Standard Coffee

A very floral coffee - best suited to filter but a wonder aroma as espresso


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just sat down to a beautiful little 5oz cappa of that Malabar from Compass. It's rolling round my mouth all dark, intense and velvety and I finished it ages ago. God knows how I have learned some this week ( @Mrboots2u gratitude) and wondered as to why I was in love with a very large cappa. Something to do with those shops I suppose and old habits with the fact I didn't have the size cup to make them myself.

So glad I've expanded out into the smaller cup area of milky drinks, a real eye opener.


----------



## garydyke1

Yesterday Nicaragua Limoncillo Ethiosar PN - simple chocolate milkshake, little savoury edge to it. Tasty. Would be ace for a Flat white. 87pts

Today Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi - Liquid honey and melted milk chocolate with a gentle but obvious raspberry acidity, doesnt matter how you brew it . Absolutely stunning . 93pts. The most forgiving coffee so far this year?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still on the Red Brick , those 350g bags go along way .....

Peachy sweet fruitness, no acidity to this one at all ,really digging this as espresso , alot ....

View attachment 14119


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Still on the Red Brick , those 350g bags go along way .....
> 
> Peachy sweet fruitness, no acidity to this one at all ,really digging this as espresso , alot ....
> 
> View attachment 14119


Had some today.

Bought some today!


----------



## Wobin19

Extract Veracruz Espresso. I was initially finding this one a bit too bright (acidic?) to my taste, but now the second bag after 10 days or so from roast has really calmed down. Still quite bright, but lots of sweet plumy flavours in there now too. Cherry cola is mentioned in extracts tasting notes and I was not getting that at all, but just tried a piccolo and yes, there it is. I am thinking red cola cube sweets. Nice!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I think Extract recommended the Vera for me when I spoke to them, still haven't got round to it.....there i just to much coffee on my hit list damn it!!!


----------



## Vieux Clou

3rd day of my post-roast experiment, with a mix of El Fuego Guatemala, Yrga and Sidamo. Getting a nice body & flavour to it, and the aftertaste persuaded me to make another [10cl moka] pot an hour after the first.


----------



## Spooks

Still on Small Batch Ecuador Finca Maputa La Nube, gutted to see they have no more online. For me the best bean of 2015, so so sweet full of caramel and can taste it for so long afterwards


----------



## Mrboots2u

Foundry - Tweega AA

Chemex

Sweet & Juicy with a nice tartness on the finish

Dont know what quince taste like

Do know i am liking this as pour over at moment


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Foundry - Tweega AA
> 
> Chemex
> 
> Sweet & Juicy with a nice tartness on the finish
> 
> Dont know what quince taste like
> 
> Do know i am liking this as pour over at moment


Can you do me a favour Boots, if you have enough of them, try it as an espresso, been looking at picking up some greens of these.

Ta


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Can you do me a favour Boots, if you have enough of them, try it as an espresso, been looking at picking up some greens of these.
> 
> Ta


Will do , too late tonight even for me


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Being on this forum only makes worse the fact you are to "be like a kid in a sweetshop" except it's wall to wall coffee or references to it and it's tastes. It's the height of pleasure finding all these new and helpfully described coffees along with utter frustration that you are limited by how many you can have on the go at any time along with not blowing your daily intake by stupidly large proportions.










This forum is like a Wonka factory of coffee!


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Being on this forum only makes worse the fact you are to "be like a kid in a sweetshop" except it's wall to wall coffee or references to it and it's tastes. It's the height of pleasure finding all these new and helpfully described coffees along with utter frustration that you are limited by how many you can have on the go at any time along with not blowing your daily intake by stupidly large proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is like a Wonka factory of coffee!


You're not helping - reminding me that I've been meaning to try this one again  (had one @LCF): http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/sweet-shop


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well just to make it worse for you Mr Larkin I have tried said blend (though I think it changes due to beans in supply, seasonally etc), found it to be an easy dial in and even easier to drink. One I would happily revisit but I expect I'll have to try that Red Brick that bootsy is posting about all the time first......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spooks said:


> Still on Small Batch Ecuador Finca Maputa La Nube, gutted to see they have no more online. For me the best bean of 2015, so so sweet full of caramel and can taste it for so long afterwards


Spilt shot of this today for me ..

Tons of cherry and sweet caramel balanced with a candy floss sweetness

In milk - more caramel, sweentess , cherry goes a bit then still that cherry like pop finish

Mmmmm


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I have a bag of that sat behind the Malabar and Caravan blend that I need to get through........so tempted to open after that description, also away the weekend. Late next week I reckon. Sounds delightful!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I have a bag of that sat behind the Malabar and Caravan blend that I need to get through........so tempted to open after that description, also away the weekend. Late next week I reckon. Sounds delightful!!!


Its got better for spro after a week plus resting


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Perfect!


----------



## rmblack78

Tried Foundry beans this morning. Rocko Yirg. I was totally out of coffee, so these are only 2 days past roasting, but having played with the grind a bit I'm getting somewhere close. 17 into 40 at 27s. Floral notes, light and clean tasting.

Not my usual type at all, but a refreshing change. I'm usually into darker beans, but trying to broaden my horizons somewhat.

Looking forwards to seeing how these develop over the next few days


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

rmblack78 said:


> Tried Foundry beans this morning. Rocko Yirg. I was totally out of coffee, so these are only 2 days past roasting, but having played with the grind a bit I'm getting somewhere close. 17 into 40 at 27s. Floral notes, light and clean tasting.
> 
> Not my usual type at all, but a refreshing change. I'm usually into darker beans, but trying to broaden my horizons somewhat.
> 
> Looking forwards to seeing how these develop over the next few days


Those will be pretty wild in spro at this stage. We're finding it settles down after 5, maybe 6 days, post roasting.


----------



## rmblack78

Oh I know, but desperate times... Only beans I have right now!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

A 5oz full on cappa start at home of the Compass Malabar, this one has smoothed out with age and is irresistibly chocolatey and yummy!

Into car and now at work sat with a Cores mug of the Rave LSOL as I just found about an 1/8th of a bag hidden away I forgotten about...........

A gooooooood start!


----------



## jlarkin

Climpsons the Baron, as a chemex - I wasn't overly happy with it because I was tinkering to try and bring down the drawdown time but that seems to be at the expense of depth of flavour!

also:



Sk8-bizarre said:


> ... found about an 1/8th of a bag hidden away I forgotten about.....


Did a coffee audit yesterday to avoid this sort of thing, my findings are that I have way, way too much coffee!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Couple of suggestions for you in capitals ....











jlarkin said:


> Climpsons the Baron, as a chemex - I wasn't overly happy with it because I was tinkering to try and bring down the drawdown time but that seems to be at the expense of depth of flavour! IF IT TASTES GOOD THEN DONT WORRY TOO MUCH ABOUT DRAW DOWN TIME, ONLY CHANGE ? TINKER IF YOU HAVE A TASTE IMBALANCE - NOT A TIME ONE
> 
> also:
> 
> Did a coffee audit yesterday to avoid this sort of thing, my findings are that I have way, way too much coffee! DRINK MORE COFFEE


----------



## jlarkin

Thanks - I was basically thinking the same for the first suggestion! For the second one, I'm trying my best - I used to know how much coffee I drunk a day and now I'm not even trying to keep tabs on it .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last of the Throwback Espresso blend today ..

Love the balanced of taste this has had without giving me roastyness

Cherry , honey , sweet dark chocolate ( not bitter )


----------



## aaroncornish

I am on the Mancoco Rocko Mountain Reserve again

Much better shots recently.

I think in the stress of dialling in and going round in circles, all other parts of my shot preparation suffered.

The E8 is clumpy with this bean. So I am doing a lot of WDT and tapping but getting much better shots.

I have the UK version of the clump crusher thing for the chute, just too scared to take the precious E8 apart to fit it


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Will do , too late tonight even for me


Did you manage to pull some shots with the Tweega AA Boots?


----------



## Colio07

Mrboots2u said:


> Still on the Red Brick , those 350g bags go along way .....
> 
> Peachy sweet fruitness, no acidity to this one at all ,really digging this as espresso , alot ....
> 
> View attachment 14119


Agree - really liking the current blend of Red Brick. An improvement on the previous blend, in my opinion.


----------



## Step21

garydyke1 said:


> Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi - Liquid honey and melted milk chocolate with a gentle but obvious raspberry acidity, doesnt matter how you brew it . Absolutely stunning . 93pts. The most forgiving coffee so far this year?


Just got some of this today. Absolutely superb as chemex/V60. Lovely aroma of raspberry when ground. Delicious honey sweet raspberry and a thick chocolate finish.

Thanks Gary:good:


----------



## jlarkin

So far two espressos from Climpsons, The Baron. Nice feel in the mouth and definitely getting the dark chocolate flavours with a light acidity. Very pleasant indeed.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Standard home start of the moment with the Malabar but on into work and sat with a brew of Caravan Market blend. Just requested them to pick something for me and send with the cups.

Nice nutty smooth with sightly juicy finish not overly fruity. Stuck some milk in latter half, juicy finish disappears sweetens up and changes to a bit like a Ferrero Rocher finish, pretty damn pleasant.

Might try a little Porlex spun espresso when I get home of this one see what goes on.


----------



## Doozerless

Hasbean Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Caturra on V60. I've had this for just over two weeks and this is the best I've managed to extract from it. Obviously a little bit of walnut helps a lot. Almost bang on with the tasting notes of chewy toffee with a sticky sweet aftertaste/mouthfeel.


----------



## jimgrant

Has bean limoncillo espresso,really hit the spot,then v60 of Burundi Mutara hill natural,just the right side of funky flavours and loads of blackcurrent juiciness.


----------



## Step21

An aeropress day! I've been experimenting with the AP recently and really like this drip/immersion hybrid method. It makes a fairly small but extremely tasty (IMO) drink. I add 20g of dilution post brew to bring down the TDS. Might not work so well with the finer paper filters.

Method: Grind - fine (1.3 on Hausgrind), kaffeology metal filter. Right way up. Dribble water slowly over coffee - take 1min to add all water. Whisk. Plunge at 1:30, stop at hiss.Brew ratio approx 12g/160ml (1:13.3)



*
HasBean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi*

Brew 1 -TDS 1.53% EY(immersion) 21.80% - Stunningly sweet raspberry that just got sweeter with milk choc.

Brew 2 - same except temp at 90C. TDS 1.53% again, EY 21.64%. Different - a little less raspberry and more liquid chocolate finish. This bean is superb.

Brew 3 -* Foundry Tanzania Tweega*. Temp 94C. Super sweet rhubarby fruit & toffee. Tartness pretty much undetectable. TDS 1.52% EY 21.29%

Brew 4 - Finished off bag of *Small Batch Peruvian Alto Selva Verde* mixed with some *Tanzanian Tweega* at 88C. TDS down to 1.35% and EY 18.92%. Still tasted great. Fruity & sweet with just a little of the sticky toffee mouthfeel of the Peruvian.


----------



## markmarques

ChiarasDad said:


> 1. MacBeans Espresso Gold - a blend of red and yellow from Daterra in Brazil. (This is pretty much my 'house espresso.') Makes a sweet and mild-tasting shot, lends itself very well to a lovely syrupy ristretto, and is easy to work with.
> 
> 2. James' Bold Red Espresso - blend details on the linked page. Has a more distinctive and earthy character than the above shot, somewhat less to my taste, but probably punches through milk a bit better. (I drink espresso but my wife likes an occasional latte, and this is what I'm using for those right now. Had a straight shot of it this morning myself, just for variety.)
> 
> 3. In my wife's presspot: Arla Foods Blend 446 Beans. Mystery beans given out by Cravendale's parent company at the SCAE event. Perfectly nice, whatever they are (a dark roast of some description), so we're using them until she gets tired of them or they go off or they're gone.


I went to London yesterday. Had a tour of the the ICR lab's in SOuth Kensington


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Foundry Rungeto Co-op Ngairiama Kenya. Had to grind really really fine otherwise it's a a bit of a gusher.

18=>36g 31 secs which included the 7 sec pre infusion. Straight spro clean taste, Sweet berries and liquorice.

Really liked this


----------



## doolallysquiff

Bella Barista Brazil - Santa Lucia Natural

18.5>32g 33 secs pre-infusion 90%. Very sweet Chocolate. Just finished Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon. Whilst CC has loads more Crema, the BB beans stomps all over them in the taste department.


----------



## Colio07

Still enjoying the latest batch of Square Mile Red Brick


----------



## jimgrant

I had an amazing shot of limoncillo the other day hoping for something similar tomorrow. The blackcurrent in the mutari has diminished and got more almond coming through in the shot, amazing how coffees change so quickly.


----------



## Wobin19

Tweega from Foundry as espresso. 18..5 in 32 out in 35s.

The tasting notes are spot on from Foundry. This is a really clean zinger with a smooth velvety creamy finish which sounds contradictory but that's how it is! It's a cracker.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Skated over to Climpson & Sons this morning. Early the two they had on Spring Seasonal blend and then a Burundi as an espresso. Great start to the day and lovely little place.

Asked for a bag of the Spring to leave with and they had sold out over the weekend but very quickly the guy turned round and offered to knock me a bag of the blend up asking what machine I had or stove top and then proceeded to write the recipe on the back of a postcard for me adding that's what 'they' find best.

Happily recommended.


----------



## El carajillo

WAHROONGA from Rave, taste's just like it says on the bag


----------



## Beanosaurus

Square Mile

Sertão || Red Brick


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just had a not quite dialled in Ecuador Finca Maputo from Small Batch as an espresso. Cooorrrrr little bit excited excited as its a bit lush already!


----------



## Rhys

Beanosaurus said:


> Square Mile
> 
> Sertão || Red Brick


Had that on Sunday at Spring Espresso in York. Nice


----------



## Beanosaurus

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Just had a not quite dialled in Ecuador Finca Maputo from Small Batch as an espresso. Cooorrrrr little bit excited excited as its a bit lush already!


Need me some Small Batch I tried some of their Rwanda a few months back as filter and it was damned delicious.

Sexy packaging too.


----------



## pestrickland

Almost finished my bag of Bean Shot Kenya Nyeri Jungle Estate. It's been my favourite coffee I've had at home for a long time and I'll be sad to see it gone!


----------



## Step21

HasBean Costa Rica Finca Loma - Yellow honey caturra

A couple of chemex and a V60. Very thick sweet mouthfeel with delicate peachiness. V60 had the most viscous mouthfeel. Not getting a lot of vanilla but it is a bit like drinking liquid melting ice cream. A little harder to extract than the previous Costa Rican (Licho).

Second chemex came in at an EY of only 18.40% but this was lovely and peachy sweet with a bit less mouthfeel than the other brews. Really nice.


----------



## garydyke1

Cupped a load of 2015 COE coffees from all over the world today. Ridiculous .

Oh and this months SSSSS which is insane, the Lavender note was mine ; )


----------



## garydyke1

Nicaragua Escondida Washed Cattura in the chemex. Very tasty , easy drinking coffee. The Catuai to be tasted later to compare.


----------



## Mr O

View attachment 14487


It's nearly gone....

onto Coffee Compass LSOL next


----------



## Zephyr

Mr O said:


> View attachment 14487
> 
> 
> It's nearly gone....
> 
> onto Coffee Compass LSOL next


Bag looks familiar, Espresso Lab ? How is it ?


----------



## Mr O

Zephyr said:


> Bag looks familiar, Espresso Lab ? How is it ?


It's my second bag, i like it so much I've had a kilo and a half now....

Deffo dark choc and a lingering boozy aftertaste.

18.5g > 28.0g > 30 seconds (ish) worked for me


----------



## richn

Volcano Fullsteam Espresso - bought in an out of beans emergency. Never heard of them, but pretty tasty. Not as good as Monmouth's espresso blend but tasty... Anyone else tried out Volcano?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Last of the Caravan blend that came with the cups being finished off today and I even made a shape that looks slightly better than a dandelion! Not much but who cares it's caramel lushness!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Started with a Climpson & Sons Spring blend espresso. 17 > 34 > 25 secs. Not a bad first shot floral light start finishing darkish choc and an aftertaste of a macadamia nut. Not bad at all but will try to dial a little more. Pleasant.

In work now with a brew of a very juicy, fruity and syrup mouthed Ethiopian Yirgacheffe from Two Day Roasters. Not overly scientific on my work brews as using a Cores mug but this is a pretty darn fresh juicy mouthful, lovely!

Nice contrast this morning just a shame I only managed to get the last 150g of the Yirg from Two Day as it was all they had, damn fine though.


----------



## Xpenno

Foundry Rokko 2-ways

Aeropress - 13g, 240g total weight. Recipe as per the foundry site. I think I've been overdosing aeropress previously, this really opened up the flavours, pushed the extraction and increased sweetness.

Espresso - 18g (20g VST) > 40g in 35s. Just tasted fantastic, super sweet, really creamy, deliciously tasty!

Thanks to @callumT for the expert advice yesterday


----------



## fluffles

I think there's going to be a lot of Foundry and Rave on this thread in the coming days


----------



## jeebsy

Foundry Kenyan v60, had my back turned so didn't see drawdown but it's delicious as you'd expect from Foundry. Blackcurrants but not totally in your face, really nice sweetness.

Almost everyone seemed to be walking about with a bag of Foundry at the end yesterday, glad more people got to try their stuff as they deserve a lot of praise/credit/exposure/love generally.


----------



## Doozerless

Square Miles Los Monjes on V60- not so much on the blackberries but a decent brew despite a bit of bank holiday hamfistedness.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Xpenno said:


> I think I've been overdosing aeropress previously, this really opened up the flavours, pushed the extraction and increased sweetness.


Callum got me onto lower doses in aeropress and I agree, it's been a revelation. As you say, the coffee really opens up and it's a lighter drink too.


----------



## Jez H

Tweaked my brewing method as per the Hope & Glory website & just had 2 incredible cups of this from the Aeropress:

http://hopeandglorycoffee.co.uk/collections/frontpage/products/ethiopia-qorema

Will be reordering!


----------



## NJD1977

On holiday in Dorset and forgot my mini mill, so it's pre ground Douwe Egbert's Americano blend in my Bodum travel press. (I know! Eeeeek!)









Actually, d'you know what? It's actually very tasty!!!


----------



## richn

This morning's flat white was based on Union's Rogue espresso mix but it was a bit out of desperation as the beans were only 2 days after roasting and probably need some time to rest before I can judge them. Anyone have any suggestions on how long they should rest? I can't find anything on the Union site.


----------



## Zephyr

Mr O said:


> It's my second bag, i like it so much I've had a kilo and a half now....
> 
> Deffo dark choc and a lingering boozy aftertaste.
> 
> 18.5g > 28.0g > 30 seconds (ish) worked for me


I had a bag from them as well, that was before my R58 came in, i might get a bag today and try again. wasnt impressed 1st time. Have you tried CC&T in finneston ?? I've been drinking their home roast fro a couple a weeks now. I think they sell cheapest fresh roast in town 1kg for £18. not bad at all.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Late espresso as picking up daughter in a bit. Climpson & Sons Spring Seasonal. Cut it a bit short so a tad sharp to last time losing the floral start, but where's the fun if you don't experiment!!

Will run a little longer next time.

18g>32g>23s.......... Tamp right on the p*** Like badly lol DAMN IT!


----------



## Mr O

Zephyr said:


> I had a bag from them as well, that was before my R58 came in, i might get a bag today and try again. wasnt impressed 1st time. Have you tried CC&T in finneston ?? I've been drinking their home roast fro a couple a weeks now. I think they sell cheapest fresh roast in town 1kg for £18. not bad at all.


No I've not, any more info, link to the site, tasting notes etc....?

Always interested in recommendations..


----------



## Step21

I've been enjoying some brews with my first coffee from Coffee Compass - Ethiopian Dumerso Natural (Yirg) using Chemex/V60/Aeropress

It has a very obvious and pleasant strawberry & mango fruit sweetness with a trademark natural finish which is quite difficult to describe (and might not be to everyone's liking) - but there's definitely some booze in there - i'm getting notes of whisky.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Right cause I don't give up and cause I said I would let @NickdeBug know what this stuff was like as is a decaf.

Small Batch http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee?product_id=102

Opened it tonight Nick, just. Was surprised to find it looked be a darker shiny oily type roast than the decafs I have bought in the past while still smelling quite sweet. Haven't made anything but this 5oz cappa and only used the Porlex to grind but.....

Taste wise deep rich and chocolate, holds itself and flavour very well in milk much more chocolate depth than I have ever had in a decaf before they always seemed a little light.

This has now become my favorite decaf by a mile, only ever do the decaf in milk and usually a late night thing.

If dark rich chocolate in milk sounds like your thing mate then seriously give it a crack you won't be disappointed, I am going to order some more!! Highly recommended, it's blown every other decaf I've tried to date as a milk drink out of the water.

Oh and my tamp was still off kilter with levelling but look I made my best shape yet and I'm not even sure how hahaha a good end to the day!!


----------



## Zephyr

This is what i had this morning, from Laboratorio Espresso.

33% Bolivia Estanislao

33% Malawi Msese Nyika & Geisha Washed

33% Nicaragua Limoncillo Longberry Natural

1% Magic

Great taste, very smooth with good flavors and crema not as intense as some blends.


----------



## Dallah

Couldn't sleep last night so up at 04:00 to dial in new beans. Nicaraguan Finca El Bosque (Natural) from Rave. Tasting notes are strawberry & lime. 19g in and 38g out with extraction time of 28 secs. Preinfusion at 60% for 10 secs. Temperature of 93 degrees. As espresso shots it was very sharp and citrus, struggling to find the strawberry. Enjoyed 3 doubles like that. One flattie with Yeo Valley whole milk was extremely sweet. Something like a strawberry/vanilla/lime milkshake if that makes any sense.

I have been told in the past that strawberry flavours come out better with a higher temp on brewed, so will experiment with increasing the extraction temperature this weekend. My son is up so I have a willing victim to experiment on (although he still likes mocha frappa crappacino from the Little Mermaid).


----------



## garydyke1

ridland said:


> Couldn't sleep last night so up at 04:00 to dial in new beans. Nicaraguan Finca El Bosque (Natural) from Rave. Tasting notes are strawberry & lime. 19g in and 38g out with extraction time of 28 secs. Preinfusion at 60% for 10 secs. Temperature of 93 degrees. As espresso shots it was very sharp and citrus, struggling to find the strawberry. Enjoyed 3 doubles like that. One flattie with Yeo Valley whole milk was extremely sweet. Something like a strawberry/vanilla/lime milkshake if that makes any sense.
> 
> I have been told in the past that strawberry flavours come out better with a higher temp on brewed, so will experiment with increasing the extraction temperature this weekend. My son is up so I have a willing victim to experiment on (although he still likes mocha frappa crappacino from the Little Mermaid).


Cup the coffee. If the strawberry note isn't there it wont suddenly appear via the espresso machine. Then perhaps your water is the limiting factor (i.e. lack of magnesium) defining what flavours are present .


----------



## garydyke1

ridland said:


> Couldn't sleep last night so up at 04:00 to dial in new beans. Nicaraguan Finca El Bosque (Natural) from Rave. Tasting notes are strawberry & lime. 19g in and 38g out with extraction time of 28 secs. Preinfusion at 60% for 10 secs. Temperature of 93 degrees. As espresso shots it was very sharp and citrus, struggling to find the strawberry. Enjoyed 3 doubles like that. One flattie with Yeo Valley whole milk was extremely sweet. Something like a strawberry/vanilla/lime milkshake if that makes any sense.
> 
> I have been told in the past that strawberry flavours come out better with a higher temp on brewed, so will experiment with increasing the extraction temperature this weekend. My son is up so I have a willing victim to experiment on (although he still likes mocha frappa crappacino from the Little Mermaid).


Oh and this is the HB IMM thread, not whats in my cup. hehe


----------



## frustin

what do you mean by cup the coffee?


----------



## MWJB

frustin said:


> what do you mean by cup the coffee?


Brew it in a low agitation immersion brew. You can use a cup/bowl/mug and spoon out samples to taste, or use a small French press (but don't plunge, pour through the mesh held in place above the brew) and pour out tasters into a shot glass/cup to cool it down & taste in stages as it develops & cools.


----------



## Phil104

Hitting Foundry's Rocko Mountain as espressos - and it never ceases to be anything but wonderful.


----------



## Phil104

Although I was going to add, it's blooming' hard work in the HG one (I don't know if you can do anything about that Lee or I just need to up my shoulder strengthening exercises).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been drinking this

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/249/el-salvador-pacamara-los-luchadores.htm

V60 and Sowden - fudge brownie chocolate sweet , hint of spice

Espresso - when hit right , dark chocolae then a really sweet yellow fruit middle, NOm

Milk - sweet chocolate capp

All gone , onto the next one

One of my fav's from Atkinsons this year


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

San Luis El Salvador Cup Of Excellence Lot 18 from Two Day.........

I asked for fruity and this is what I was recommended last week until I said I would be making espresso with it then she was "oh you not filter, drip etc" I was yeah I can press etc also which she relaxed a bit but it was espresso I will mainly. She really tried to steer me away from espresso with it, it didn't work.

Anyway not a bad result today as dismantled and cleaned out the grinder then didn't have little rocks coming out first press of button but fine so not wasting half a bag, sussed the clean and change over then hopefully!!

First shot was mostlybitter but not undrinkable but for the first time ever though I could have drank I sinked it thinking nope I can do better.

Second shot tightened the grind and bosh! Can go a little tighter but totally drinkable.

Gentle citrus start leading to a soft milk choc finish light smooth mouthfeel.

Reckon I can get a little bit more outta this one with a little bit more tweaking.

Not a bad start to the morning or a new bag of beans and my tamp was so so nearly level!

Oh and those Brewista scales need to land soon I can't weigh straight into my ACME's and it's doing my head in......


----------



## Step21

HB Nicuraguan Limoncillo Pacamara Natural "Elegant" brewed in a Chemex via the "all in one Garymex" method

Lovely. Jammy sweet strawberries with an apricot finish and oily mouthfeel. TDS 1.30 EY 20.04%


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been a full on coffee day ..

Before work , last shot of the Los Luchadores - J Atkinson - Nom, chocolate , sweet yellow fruit , back to dark chocolate ( espresso )

Late lunchtime - Cafe - 4 EK shots of Ek Kenyan Thurungi ( couldn't drink em all ) Number three was best btw....

Home - Burka Silinga Washed - Origin ( Big thank to Catlinux for the suprise Coffee package today ) - Espresso - pulled just a little bit long so lost a bit of body , but still stonking Blueberries, Apricot, Delicate - Needs to go in the Chemex tomorrow ....

Sleep is for losers...really got my coffee jag on again after a few days off after the Rave day .....loving it !!!

Tomorrow - hmmm Sensory Lab for early breakfast, then who knows.......


----------



## garydyke1

Sensory Lab

BRAZIL SITIO BATEIA

they say ''Vibrant and praline sweet with juicy pineapple, plum jam and a crisp orange zest finish.''

i say ''uughhh''

No words. I wish I had gone for the filter roast


----------



## garydyke1

and to the rescue.

Nic Finca Escondida Catuai as a flatwhite. Cinder toffee and almond. No charcoal


----------



## Mrboots2u

Burka Silinga Washed - Origin V60

little bit fine on the grind , but still getting lovely fruit flavours ( citrus , peachy ??? )


----------



## Mrboots2u

Burka Silinga Washed - Origin - Espresso

Nom - sweet fruit all over the place, orange and orange !


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Sensory Lab
> 
> BRAZIL SITIO BATEIA
> 
> they say ''Vibrant and praline sweet with juicy pineapple, plum jam and a crisp orange zest finish.''
> 
> i say ''uughhh''
> 
> No words. I wish I had gone for the filter roast


What, you drank more of it!?

Big disappointment for the lighter guys, DSOL might appreciate it more.


----------



## garydyke1

Maybe it needs 2 months rest


----------



## Xpenno

Foundry Rwanda Karengera Batch Brew - 68g > 1250g - Magnesium rich water.

this is a really coffee coffee for me, I'm not getting wild tasting notes just really tasty coffee with a load of body, creaminess, sweetness and really pleasant acidity.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Maybe it needs 2 months rest


Doubt it


----------



## fluffles

Over the weekend:

Foundry Tanzania Tweega - Espresso - 16g/35g/30sec

Really lively espresso. Big hit of sweet almonds at the beginning (reminiscent of the recent Rave LSOL) but then the zingy citrus comes flooding in. It's tart, but in a good rather than sour way.

Foundry Tanzania Tweega - Flat white

Really surprised at how well this holds up in milk. Was expecting it to get washed away, but the creaminess really comes through. Creamy, malty milk chocolate.

Today:

Foundry Tanzania Tweega - Kalita Wave 155

14.5g/250g/95C/3mins. Best effort yet with this, I found that dosing down from 15g to 14.5 has helped. Was a bit too intense at 15g. Getting all the zingy notes - rhubarb is a good descriptor. There's something going on at the lower end of the taste spectrum that holds it all together.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Maybe it needs 2 months rest


Where though ....


----------



## MWJB

Sensory Lab Colombia Condor San Agustin - Certainly sweet, blackcurrant, not getting so much of the raspberry, nevertheless very pleasant. Roasted 25/5. Darker than many 'filter' roasts, but nothing overtly roasty, not a million miles from some of the latest Squaremile beans I've had, roast-wise.

Turkish brews: Volvic preheated in kettle, 80-100g/l, Lido 1 an eighth turn off 1st sign of burr rub, low hob until 97C (8-9min), skimmed & then filtered through a V60 w/Chemex paper, holding back grinds in Ibrik.

French press (La Cafetiere Lexi): Tap water, 50.5g:905g, Lido 2 at 18.5 with largest 20% of grinds sieved out, 50mins steep, pour off 1st 3rd of a cup then decant through mesh, no plunge.


----------



## Xpenno

MWJB said:


> Sensory Lab Colombia Condor San Agustin - Certainly sweet, blackcurrant, not getting so much of the raspberry, nevertheless very pleasant. Roasted 25/5. Darker than many 'filter' roasts, but nothing overtly roasty, not a million miles from some of the latest Squaremile beans I've had, roast-wise.
> 
> Turkish brews: Volvic preheated in kettle, 80-100g/l, Lido 1 an eighth turn off 1st sign of burr rub, low hob until 97C (8-9min), skimmed & then filtered through a V60 w/Chemex paper, holding back grinds in Ibrik.
> 
> French press (La Cafetiere Lexi): Tap water, 50.5g:905g, Lido 2 at 18.5 with largest 20% of grinds sieved out, 50mins steep, pour off 1st 3rd of a cup then decant through mesh, no plunge.


Sounds like we should have ordered filter blends for espresso as well


----------



## Xpenno

Strictly it was last night but Has Bean SSSSS 19g > 48g 5s pre-infusion followed by extraction at 7.6bar. Total shot time 30s.

Massive body, intensely sweet, strawberries and crema. If I believed in God Shots then this one would have been close


----------



## MWJB

Sensory Lab Colombia Condor San Agustin.



Xpenno said:


> Sounds like we should have ordered filter blends for espresso as well


I reckon it wouldn't have been out of place in the LSOL group.

Sowden brew today, still sweet, less pungent blackberry, more general sweetness with notes of berries...something else in there, maybe bubblegum & honeycomb? A little vineous. Clean. Delicious. A hint of dryness in finish.

(Recipe: 70g sieved with regular kitchen sieve ~1.2mm mesh, 13.5g of boulders discarded, 56.5g:1077g, tap water 20sec off boil, water in first, steeped for 70min, 1st 1/3 cup discarded).


----------



## Step21

Small Batch filter blend - 60% Sulawesi Tana Toraja AA / 40% Burundi Shembati Buziraghuindwa

Chemex - All in one Garymex

TDS 1.34 EY 20.77%

Delicious. Sweet syrupy mouthfeel. Deep sweet fruit (fig like) with gentle spice in the finish.


----------



## greenm

Not essentially in my cup this morning (but will be in around 4 days from now when they have rested a bit) will be the following:

Colombian El Meridiano; Brazilian Irmas Pereira & Sweet Shop Blend

Its going to be a long 4 Days !!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well after all my fiddling and experimenting that San Luis lot 18 from Two Day has really coming good.

17g>35g>25secs

Granny Smith type acidity with a very slightly nut edge along with a milky choc finish. Super smooth mouth feel and I don't think I'm done with it yet but best to date. Really nice.

It just goes to show how opinions can differ. They don't list it as an espresso roast/bean on the site now I've looked and when chatting to the nice woman in the shop she said it really needs a V60 or something to be appreciated really and is probably a little wasted as an espresso.

Oh ho no no no I think not, this is quite beautiful and I'm loving it!! Did try as a brew and not nearly as much fun in the mouth for me at all. Really really want another spro now but it'll have to wait till morning I'm coffee'd out today......well bar a Small Batch decaf 5oz later, or two and some attempts at the art of the milky milky.

*slurps


----------



## Wobin19

Square Mile Redbrick this morning. I didn't bother changing grind from previous setting for Foundry Rwanda Karengera. With 19g in the VST, it took 10 seconds to first drips and another 35 seconds to get 35 out. I am not going to adjust anything as this was a fab shot. Really quite complex, with some acidity, but really well balanced chocolate, fruit and floral flavours. I can't put my finger on more detailed flavours, but I do know I should not have had the third one before work this morning! Its seriously morish. It was only roasted 5 days ago, so it may develop, but loving it as it is.


----------



## Xpenno

Wobin19 said:


> Square Mile Redbrick this morning. I didn't bother changing grind from previous setting for Foundry Rwanda Karengera. With 19g in the VST, it took 10 seconds to first drips and another 35 seconds to get 35 out. I am not going to adjust anything as this was a fab shot. Really quite complex, with some acidity, but really well balanced chocolate, fruit and floral flavours. I can't put my finger on more detailed flavours, but I do know I should not have had the third one before work this morning! Its seriously morish. It was only roasted 5 days ago, so it may develop, but loving it as it is.


Really enjoyed my last batch of Redbrick and Sweetshop. They've definitely changed their roast profile and I really like what they've done with it!


----------



## Colio07

Had a very pleasant flat white with my wife at London Grind, made with their house blend, served up by the forum's very own Scotford - complete with excellent latte art (a swan and a rosetta). Balanced chocolatey sweetness with a bit of fruitiness punching through the milk.


----------



## Evilnun

this morning i have hasbean's Finca La Chorrera in my hario. it seems to grind well and suit how i make it. not sure if its fluke or not! lol


----------



## El carajillo

Rave Waroonga as a flat white, MMMMMm more


----------



## DoubleShot

RedTail Grande Gosto.

From the Daterra Estate in Brazil this is a smooth and fruity coffee with a pronounced sweet aroma and taste, medium to low acidity with chocolate notes and a creamy caramel finish.



















Things were going reasonably well until I ran out of space in the cup and it spilled over and into the sink taking part of the rosetta with it!


----------



## Rhys

On my second Round Hill Spring espro. 18>36 in 28.

Notes say "This a plummy espresso with rounded, wine-like acidity finishing with notes of chocolate and toasted nuts."

I usually use the triple basket in the naked, but decided to use the double in the spouted. Wasn't enjoying this before as the acidity was not right. This time with the double basket (18g = filled to the top and lightly tamped, weighed into the grinder - zero retention). I was surprised at how smooth this now was. No bitter or sourness, got the pluminess coming through at the beginning with a very slight acidity afterwards - which is why I had two, one after each other. Not the freshest of beans as I bought them in Edinburgh, but still Just in date. To think I didn't really like this one to start with.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Steadfast and Seamless Blend from Sensory Lab for me ...

Sad face









Bit roasty


----------



## Mr O

Coffee Compass - Mystery 3

aeropress

12.5g - 220g @ 80* - brew for 1 minute - 30 second press

tasty tasty...


----------



## fluffles

On the last of the Foundry Tanzania Tweega.

Aeropress this morning. Had no joy whatsoever on the suggested 13g/240g suggestion - tasted weak and over-extracted to me. Back up to 17g/250g today. Much better! Creamy texture finishing with lovely citrus.


----------



## MWJB

Monmouth Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Kojao.

Medium/dark roast, sweet, low acidity, rounded berry, big creamy body. Tasty.

(Recipe: Lido 2 @ 18.5, 61g coffee ground & sieved out boulders for 48.5g dose, added to 884g off boil water in Lexi French press, dunked to wet & steeped for 60min, discard 1st third of a cup & decant through plunger mesh).


----------



## Dallah

Coming to the end of my kilo of Nicaraguan Finca El Bosque. Feeling bad that I haven't done justice to these beans. Maybe ten shots where I was getting the lime and strawberry flavours. Forgiving though and produced tasty shots even when I was completely kak-handed.

The Mrs wants some "normal" coffee next. Read chocolate and nutty, so have a kilo of Mogiana Valley from Redtail on deck. I expect that with my son here tonight, we will be cracking that open this weekend. First time with Redtail so no sure what to expect quality wise.


----------



## Phil104

My first experience of James Formula 6 espresso&#8230; going down a treat, treat, treat and the tasting notes are spot on - a big, juicy chocolate lingering aftertaste.

2014/2015 Finca El Sardal, Gildardo Pojoy, Inza Cauca, Colombia

2014/5 Fazenda Santa Jucy Pulp natural Mogiana, Brazil

and our natural element of the moment is Ethiopian Suke Quto

The blend elements are a-changing . Thank goodness for new crop deliveries from Brazil! You/ we forget just what they bring to a blend until the new crop appears and the viscosity is a delight&#8230;.added with ridiculously good naturals (where we can) and top Colombian estate coffees too. Also the caliber of coffee in Formula 6 now seriously takes some beating. I don't know about you, but i don't remember the last time we had a great lot of Colombian in the 6? This is approximately a 4-5 week edition until we get our teeth into the Guatemala 2015 crop.

The cup is now really apple like on the front end with a really big chocolate factor. The fruit is a balanced and ripe. Over all more balanced espresso and a real biscuit factor in milk


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fluffles said:


> On the last of the Foundry Tanzania Tweega.
> 
> Aeropress this morning. Had no joy whatsoever on the suggested 13g/240g suggestion - tasted weak and over-extracted to me. Back up to 17g/250g today. Much better! Creamy texture finishing with lovely citrus.


Important to go with your preferences, our recipe is a reflection of how we go about things but it isn't meant to be definitive. Interesting how taste can change over time. I also went with 17g doses in aeropress as a standard dose but now it tastes too strong and I'm finding that the lower dose really opens up the coffee. Have you tried a coarser grind with the lower dose? Your brew may well be over extracted at your current grind setting with the lower dose. Of course, you may just prefer stronger coffee!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Richard and Bens bonus sample bag of Kenyan Micro Lot I got, first cup.

17g>37g>23s

Plum richness no real acidity to speak of along with vanilla maybe slightly touching almond and a very creamy mouthfeel. Really really nice.

Need to tighten this one up a tad to see what else comes but as a first cup attempt quite delicious!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Square Mile - Ethiopian Gedeb - Chemex - 27.5grms/500grms. Fragrant peach and toffee sweetness.


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Brazilian fazenda passelo rubl pulped natural.

Flat white @ 18>36>28 and v60 at 12>200. Probably more suited to espresso but very nice as both. Not as much toffee as the yellow bourbon but a bit smoother/creamier.

Better through the v60 than the yellow bourbon.


----------



## teejay41

I've just made the best cup I've ever had since I got 'into' coffee. Latte (or it may have been a flat-white' I'm not entirely sure of the difference). A real God Shot! Beans were Bella Barista Milk Buster blend roasted first week in May; grind was perfect for 15g dry to 30g fluid in precisely 27 secs with extensive crema evident; milk was blue-top steamed and stretched to perfection (about 30% volume increase) with light emulsion-paint texture and a terminal temperature of exactly 67ºC. No trace of excess bubbles.

But the flavour... wow - far and away the best I've ever tasted. Full of rich, smooth, round scrumptious nutty flavour, no detectable acidity, sourness or bitterness... absolutely amazing!

For the record: Mazzer SJ set at '0 minus 0.85', QM Verona with 0.5mm gliceur, 15g VST basket in bottomless PF, Perg tamper (light nutation then 30lb tamp), no-burn steam wand with 4-hole tip. Verona is tank-fed, not as yet plumbed in, so no mains pressure pre-infusion. Iceni bottled Oxfordshire water.

One thing that might have had a bearing on the shot quality is the fact that I had switched on the Verona only 15 minutes or so beforehand, so although the boilers were fully up to temp, the group and PF wouldn't have been as hot as usual. Perhaps someone might care to comment on that.

Normally, the machine is switched on with a time-switch in the morning and stays on all day until its bed-time switch-off. The brew boiler, that is... I power-up the steam boiler as and when.

My quest is now to make all my shots like that!

Tony.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

God knows why I just had a coffee but I wanted to relax and sip something I really wanted rather than a second best. You would think I'd have learned after last night!!!

Anyhoot, that Kenyan again not a spro like several times today but as a flat white. Pretty damn yummy and if well as best as I can like a Mars bar but instead of toffee on the top part some proper cinder toffee (not the super sweet of a crunching, proper cinder toffee).

Nougaty, cinder toffee with a little hint of milk choc. Bloody delicious and still have the cinder t rolling round my mouth now with the cup long empty!!

Worth a later night and lack of sleep, hell yeah!


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL SITIO NOSSA SENHORA DO CARMO CATUAÍ NATURAL CUP OF EXCELLENCE

In the Behmor Brazen Plus.

31.5 / 600ml / EK half way

Under-extracted for me , got better as it cooled. Mega coffee though .

Think I prefer 55g/litre on this brewer would be better retaining a coarser grind. Will bump up to 33g and keep all the same.


----------



## risky

Coffee Compass Mediterranean Mocha

18.6g > 33.1g > 37s

As usual I have no idea what I'm doing. Very dark crema, but there wasn't much of it. My palette is as useless as always in trying to descibe anything I can taste.

A few grounds in the cup and based on the extraction time I'm going to go again with the SJ a bit coarser.

Take 2:

18.4g > 32g > 35s

There we are. Very sweet. Loads of crema. Work to be done, could do with closer to 30s extraction? Maybe would have got there but there was loads of channeling at the start. I need to do the schnozzle/schectermatic mod to the SJ as my dosing into the portafilter is causing the problems.


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL SITIO NOSSA SENHORA DO CARMO CATUAÍ NATURAL CUP OF EXCELLENCE

19.7g dose

47.2g yield

TDS 8.16%

Absolutely delicious and sweet, so clean for a natural . Can see why it won!


----------



## roaringboy

Just tried this bean again but as a ristretto @ 18>20>40 - definitely suits the Brazilian naturals being shorter pulls. Makes them much smoother.



roaringboy said:


> Hasbean Brazilian fazenda passelo rubl pulped natural.
> 
> Flat white @ 18>36>28 and v60 at 12>200. Probably more suited to espresso but very nice as both. Not as much toffee as the yellow bourbon but a bit smoother/creamier.
> 
> Better through the v60 than the yellow bourbon.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Started with the standard morning espresso and I've nearly run out of the Kenyan from Richard and Ben test beans now which is a shame as am loving it.

Now on my second Cores mug of Has Bean Costa Rica Finca Bella Vista today. What a lovely refreshing cup it is, beautiful.


----------



## MWJB

Monmouth Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Kojao - Yesterday morning....though, I don't know why I had to blurt that out as no one would have known otherwise...









7g of coffee ground in a Porlex.

0:00 kettle boils, rinse filter & preheat porcelain Melitta style dripper & cup, discard preheat water & add coffee dose.

1:00 Pour 120g of water onto grounds, keeping to the centre, using a regular kettle, pour takes 30-40sec. Stir surface at fill to wash down the grinds on filter wall.

2:15 Pull brewer from cup (ideally grind would be such that water above the bed fully drained at this time, or a shade quicker, 2:10? Only a few g worth left in brewer at time it was pulled).

Lovely cup, darker roast that I'd typically brew as drip & I've had the bag open for a good while. Dark berry fruit, sweet, laid back in terms of acidity, a little roasty in the finish, but very enjoyable.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yay...taste buds are back

Small Batch Roasters Goldstone Espresso - Guatemala Santa Ana La Huerta 60% / Rwanda Kinyaga 20% / Nicaragua Peralta Naturals 20%

Espresso - lovely stone fruit notes upfront then slides into a really subtle strawberry sweetness. Think of these flavours like a subtle flavoured fruit water , then are not a wallop in the face but a gentle caress of nomness.

In Milk - sweet, all those nice fruit notes above still subtle come through

Delish......


----------



## Soll

Cheers Boots! I'm about to open a bag tomorrow ! Look forward to it


----------



## Mrboots2u

Soll said:


> Cheers Boots! I'm about to open a bag tomorrow ! Look forward to it


Mines at 7 days rest rest i think ( has got better than the shot i pulled at 5 days )

You'll know if you under extract this one straight away , the sweetness will die , but the rewards in the cup are there if you nail it


----------



## fluffles

Has Bean - BRAZIL SITIO NOSSA SENHORA DO CARMO CATUAI NATURAL CUP OF EXCELLENCE

Been enjoying this as espresso (and in milk) but today is the first day I got it right brewed.

Aeropress 17g/250g. Inverted. Add 50g water, stir 5 times. Add another 200g and put lid on. Gently press until coffee appears through filter. Flip and press at 0:45.

Silky smooth mouthfeel with apricot acidity. A bit of natural funk finish but it's quite clean.


----------



## inkydog

Kenyan Peaberry from Coffee Plant, as a flat white. Nice, flavoursome, but not as good as my old fave Yirgacheffe.


----------



## Phil104

Just about the last of Cast Iron's Kenyan Thunguri. I bought this as an espresso roast and have been enjoying it very much as an espresso - where the tasting notes pretty much do it for me but I have also had a few aeropress brews with it and it has really brought out the sweetness - in a refreshing, balanced way. My wife has also given it the big thumbs up in flat whites. Yum.


----------



## Soll

Mrboots2u said:


> Mines at 7 days rest rest i think ( has got better than the shot i pulled at 5 days )
> 
> You'll know if you under extract this one straight away , the sweetness will die , but the rewards in the cup are there if you nail it


That's good to know! To be honest mine been resting for 12 days now so should be good to go. What weight/extraction did you do so I can try and nail this one.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Run out of mature coffee for the machine, so did a Brikka with the Yrgacheffe I roasted 2 days ago. Excellent: practically zero bitterness, sweet with definite notes of mango at back of palette.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Maude Coffee Roasters Brazil Carmo Pulped Natural

I grabbed a box from Mrs Atha's in Leeds last week and I understand that these beans are roasted by one of their Baristas (and friends), didn't get to chat though as a FoH was ushering people around.

I nearly cried when I dialled this in today, a darker mediumish roast and really well developed.

Smells FANTASTIC in the bag/box and as a flat white - enduringly smugface perfect!

Using the Heston of course this was my brew recipe using a 15g VST basket and taking Maxwell's recent big updose w/lower pressure approach:


----------



## coffeefanatic

Read through most of this thread, and there are some really great ideas for beans to try, i'm currently drinking tanzania tweega, its a nice blend that has hints of citrus, trying to keep it for just my morning coffee, but failed at that this week


----------



## garydyke1

BRAZIL SITIO NOSSA SENHORA DO CARMO CATUAÍ NATURAL CUP OF EXCELLENCE

Mythos One , espresso and milk drinks.

18.5g - > 32g - > 27 sec. (still using EK pre infusion setting)

So much clean bright fruit, very unlike a typical Brazil natural..but them blammmm the chocolate and body.

Going to switch to a typical pre infusion (shorter, higher pressure) to see if can get a bit more intensity .

In milk, well its a chocolate milkshake !


----------



## Beanosaurus

^makes a banging Aeropress, an equally intense complexity and body to boot.

Finding I'm having to go finer than my usual go to grind settings to make this shine.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Richard and Bens Tanzanian roasted on the 4th of this month.

Apples and dates but I need to tighten back up as I dialled out the wrong way as it was early. Nice though.

Have a PNG roasted on the 4th to plough through this week also.

It's the first stuff through my new SJ and I'm pretty happy with grinder and bean.


----------



## Mr O

Coffee Compass ?3

Aeropress inverted method:

Plunger in as far as number 4 > 14g > 1 minute off boil water to the top. Brewed for 1:30. Turn over and plunge 20 seconds.

Yum!!


----------



## johnealey

Foundry Rwanda: 19g in 38g out 28 seconds in a flattie. Plums ahoy! 2 flatties back to back and same for Mrs E, very nice, almost gone now









John


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> Coffee Compass ?3
> 
> Aeropress inverted method:
> 
> Plunger in as far as number 4 > 14g > 1 minute off boil water to the top. Brewed for 1:30. Turn over and plunge 20 seconds.
> 
> Yum!!


Any stirring involved?


----------



## jlarkin

I've discovered this brilliant new bean, it's called Rocko Mountain Reserve, it's a yirgacheffe from Foundry Roasters. loving that as an aeropress (also love the bag even if it's hard to pour out just enough beans for a Hausgrind with it!) Surprised nobody else has tried these, to be honest.


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> I've discovered this brilliant new bean, it's called Rocko Mountain Reserve, it's a yirgacheffe from Foundry Roasters. loving that as an aeropress (also love the bag even if it's hard to pour out just enough beans for a Hausgrind with it!) Surprised nobody else has tried these, to be honest.


You had me up until the last sentence


----------



## Mrboots2u

Small batch roasters - goldstone espresso blend

Super nom this one. The last espresso had a smooth melted chocolate like mouth feel. All kinds of stuff going on. Sweet , orange, aroma of strawberries, hit of nice sharp peach.

In milk solero lovely sweet fruits.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Still going I have had a full day of coffee today but have fully switched to decaf for the last two, yes two....

Just run out of the Small Batch decaf for late night which was lovely choc in milk.

So then opened a new bag of Square Miles decaf espresso, a tad expensive this one but thought I'd give it a go. Bang! What a whiff, smelled gorgeous when bag popped!

So much so I decided to give it a go as an espresso, something I stopped doing with decafs long ago. This one though it pulled it off and I'd use it for one again, really fruity, red berry and rich twang with quite a thick body to it. Was very pleasantly surprised.

Having that surprise I immediately stuck another shot in and made a 5oz cappa which i'm sipping on as I type. Again very nice but sweet caramel now with maybe a tiny nut hint in the finish I'm still drinking and sussing it.

All in all what a day and though at Â£11 a 350g bag well I don't drink a huge amount of decaf so it lasts and I can see this as becoming my go to one especially as I can make a likeable spro aswell as a cappa out of it!! The stuff made me do back to back shots for flips sake.

I really must try their Red Brick as the Sweetshop I had was also quite delicious.

Now sod off I'm going back to my drink.


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> Any stirring involved?


yep, stir after 30 seconds for 5 seconds


----------



## YerbaMate170

This morning (afternoon!) is HasBean's Nicaraguan Finca Limoncillo, pulped natural. Big fan of Limoncillo every time I've had it at a cafe but slightly underwhelmed with this batch so far. Very solid coffee but just not as exciting as I remember it to be.


----------



## kadeshuk

Sitting in the sunshine 20 minutes from Carcassone enjoying some Foundry Kenyan from a cafetière . Alas, the Mazzer & the classic are just too bulky to bring with us, but at least the Kenyan tastes like Kenyan should!


----------



## teejay41

Brasil - Santa Lucia Natural from Bella Barista.

Surprisingly good, as I'm away on hol in my camper van and have only a crappy Cookworks 'toy' machine from Argos with me, and an equally cheapo DeLonghi grinder. To be honest, I could hardly tell the difference from what I drink at home from a QM Verona and SJ grinder! But I was expecting something awful in the cup, so I guess the expectation part of it had quite a bearing.

I also drink lattes, so the milk acts as something of a flavour mask. And lastly, I know rather more about making coffee than I did when I last used the Cookworks thing quite some time ago. Absolutely right for a motorhome though, small and light-weight.

I think I'll go and make another latte right now, even though top-dog drink while I'm away is G&T with double-measure gin, a goodly shake of Angostura Bitters, Elderflower cordial, lemon juice, slimline tonic and lots of crushed ice, all in a (full) pint glass. Try some... delicious and very more'ish!

Bottoms up!

Tony.


----------



## Step21

First brew (Chemex "Garymex") with HasBean Ethiopian Yirg Kochere Debo washed was fantastic. The tasting notes are bang on.

First sips giving a deep sweet lemon at the back of palette and a drier "beechams powder" effect at the front. The lemon then morphs into berry fruit and it becomes a refreshing sweet tea with floral hints. Lovely & sweet. TDS 1.32 EY 20.25%.

Second brew (Bonavita Immersion) however was not so good. At my "usual" grind/steep time this one got a bit big (or not big enough) TDS 1.43 EY 24.15% and fell into a zone where it lacked sweetness and tasted a bit "stewed". I'll go coarser next time. Must be quite a soluble bean.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Last of the three bags from Richard and Ben at the moment. PNG.

Espresso not as ripe fruity as the other two and surprisingly deep flavour of figs through to dark choc which caught me off guard from looking at the bean which is a med roast and looks quite light.

Very pleasant with quite heavy body, may well sit in a bit of milk well so will try a cappa after the boys footy.

I need to suss how to make a good cortado also I think as this bean would make a nice one when I feel like a change from a spro.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok watching, listening, learning and now playing.......

No art cause well I don't do enough milky to learn but that PNG all figss, dates, treacle through to choc in one and in the other rich deep caramel holding onto some date treacleness.










THAT WAS FUN!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

This morning and evenings shots and milk based nonsense where brought to you by

Small Batch Roasters - Guatemala La Cuchilla

Nomness again from Brighton's best

In milk lovely rich toffee drinks

Espresso - good body - toffee with a nice bite of acidity to keep it real .....

Got some real good coffee in the cupboard at the moment - Bananna madness for a brew later from HB and then a Brazillian COE from HB too

Life is good


----------



## greenm

Loving the double walled bodum espresso glass


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just a cheaper version I bought when walking past somewhere but almost identical to a bodum though yeah.

Only bought as I wanted to see what was going on in the cup when first starting. They are very good at retaining the heat of the shot though with no need to prewarm. Actually they are exceptional on the thermal and insulation side of things.

Only one left as one smashed but not as fragile as you would think for such thin glass, I'm clumsy.

It was soon discarded for the preference of a proper cup and saucer, something about a good cup with handle but has seen the light of day again to hold my attempts at a cortado and some split shots while I experiment. It seems to fill that role very nicely, suited to it very well.

It has another role to fill in the morning so happy it's back out. Not tonight though as I'm fully caffeinated to the brim for today!


----------



## Rhys

This morning was an espro using Dear Green's Columbian, gets quite fruity when it cools down (not tried it in a milky drink yet as I love my espros)

Had friends round this evening and did two milky coffees, the fist was Artisan's Janszoon blend (using lactose free milk), guests were very impressed! Then they asked for another and I did Richard and Ben's medium(dark) PNG. Which also went down very well. I think I've had enough caffeine this evening as you can tell by the time I posted this..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Hasbean Bolivia Finca Illimani Anastacio Cadena Cascara cold brewed with a cup from nearly the last of the PNG.

All marmalade and apricot in the cascara followed by that deep rich of the PNG spro. A lovely contrast and a great start.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Rhys said:


> Then they asked for another and I did Richard and Ben's medium(dark) PNG. Which also went down very well.


Only just read this and seen your setup your a bit better off with the major than me but similar and cool to see you have found the same with the PNG.

Looks can be decieving for sure.

Shame your getting that Pavoni for me anyway, not you obviously!!!! as I see you love the espresso and would have been a good comparison to what I'm finding.


----------



## Daren

Sensory Lab - Steadfast... Nom nom


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just opened the first bag of two from Little & Long.

Ethiopian Qorema and my first from them.

18g>36g>23s all cherries and choc with a hint of something at the back I can't quite put my finger on or grasp yet.

As a first shot lovely but reckon there's more fruity wonder to be found in here. Gonna tighten and try a split shot later. Pretty yummy.


----------



## fluffles

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Important to go with your preferences, our recipe is a reflection of how we go about things but it isn't meant to be definitive. Interesting how taste can change over time. I also went with 17g doses in aeropress as a standard dose but now it tastes too strong and I'm finding that the lower dose really opens up the coffee. Have you tried a coarser grind with the lower dose? Your brew may well be over extracted at your current grind setting with the lower dose. Of course, you may just prefer stronger coffee!


Want to persevere a bit with your suggestion - what sort of TDS and EY do you aim for with your aeropress recipe? TDS is quite low?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

St Ali roastery - Brazil Sitio Tres Barres through syphon with metal mesh filter

28grms > 500grms

1 min 45 sec

TDS 0.96%

EY 20.10

Heady flavour of strawberry boozy fruit - lovely sweetness.

A big thanks to Spence for sending me some to try.


----------



## fluffles

James Gourmet Ethiopia Negosho Farm (Operation Cherry Red)

Aeropress. Hausgrind 1.10.2. 15.2g / 250g @ 90C. Add 50g stir five times. Add the rest of the water. Wait till 00:45, flip and press slowly.

TDS 1.25 EY 21.81%.

Getting a lovely passion fruit acidity and creamy finish. It's drying my tongue a bit on the finish, think I'll reduce grind slightly to reduce EY and see what that gives me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean -Brazil sitio nossa senhora do carmo catuaí natural cup of excellence

Sometimes coffee confuses in a lovely way..

Yesterdays shots full of yellow fruit , still sweet and delicious , soft peaches

Today's peachyness still there but heavy chocolate like mouth feel and boozyness too. Done in two sips.

Other half made a sweet sweet capp


----------



## Rompie

So this morning I got some beans in the post and tried a quick aeropress of Hasbean's celebres toarco tana toraja (bit of a mouthful) which tasted delightfully sweet with soft grape-y acidity. Didn't get any of the promised purple opal fruit hints but maybe next time. I blame my cold.


----------



## robashton

This morning I've had the Limoncello Washed Caturra as espresso, the costa rican patio dried caturra as an espresso, the limoncello washed pacamara as an espresso and the limoncello funky pacamara as an aeropress.

I am wired.

But not too wired to do that patio dried caturra as an espresso + tonic over ice shortly. Hoho.


----------



## Rompie

robashton said:


> But not too wired to do that patio dried caturra as an espresso + tonic over ice shortly. Hoho.


Wow yum!


----------



## robashton

I lied - I used the Natural Yellow Pacamara, I wanted some OOMPH.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Little & Long, last two off the Ethiopian Qorema

Espresso off the Classic still all cherries and choc then in to work and a mokka espresso sized shot which I am trying to suss. Not got the same clarity as off the machine in taste or look but really quite incredibly sweet and intense while looking a little murky in colour.

Makes a quite charged change from the first work brew of the morning following a home spro, mouths still salivating!


----------



## Scotford

The last of my Costa Rica la Conception White Honey.

19g with 230 water aeropress was a bit underextracted and a bit underwhelming so went to 16 into 210 with a 4 min steep and was really impressive.

Sweet peaches and apricots first hit the mouth before making way for juicy melon and slight tangerine zest. So so crisp with a seeeeeeeeriously long satisfying finish.


----------



## Guest

India Monsooned Malabar AA, Aspinwall

View attachment 9234


----------



## garydyke1

CharlesL said:


> India Monsooned Malabar AA, Aspinwall
> 
> View attachment 15283


Looks a little light?


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Looks a little light?


Must be from Has Bean


----------



## robashton

Yum yum in my tum


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Must be from Has Bean


Workshy more like


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sowden: St Ali roastery - Brazil Sitio Tres Barres.

25grms > 400grms

40min steep

EY 24%

Boozy berriness in buckets. This bean is fantastic. Didn't work as well in a flat white though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean -Brazil sitio nossa senhora do carmo catuaí natural cup of excellence

V60 - subtle light stone fruit , sweet and chocolate body ( was at 20 % ey for the Dweebs )

Espresso - nice silky choco mouthfeel, hints of yellow fruit , and that " boozy " finish


----------



## Xpenno

2 x Batch brews of NICARAGUA FINCA SAN JOSE NATURAL YELLOW PACAMARA at work. Really delicious, almost tea like with minty/lime bitterness I can see where the mojito tasting note comes from!

1 x Wide-eyed and legless spro, 16.5g > 38g - 24s. Again, really delicious, wolfed it down and didn't pay any attention to specific flavours other than general nomyness.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

First of the other bag from Little and Long, Rawanda Karengera.

First through bombed it and had to bin and tighten.

Second was better open and bright cup, bit syrupy with nutty choc finish. Richer than the Ethiopian.

Gonna have to dose back about a gram I think to 17g as these beans swelled and we're trying to undo the PF as it poured.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean -Brazil sitio nossa senhora do carmo catuaí natural cup of excellence

Last of this Chemex - delicious


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That there Hasbean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo pulped natural......listed as a medium, opened it went bloody hell that's light. Big bean.

First one flew through well fell through to be fair, sinked.

Second 18g>36g>20s so plenty of play room to Extract some more out of it yet but drinkable.

Tasting notes, PHWOARHORHORHOR!!!! (or what it says on the pack) either way the other bean I have open is going to work as brew as this as a spro is just a little bit exciting and I feel has more to offer yet. Split shot later once fully dialled and I think I may be in spro/Cortado heaven if this second dial is anything to go by!


----------



## jeebsy

EL SALVADOR FINCA ARGENTINA ESTATE WASHED BOURBON

Amazing mouthfeel, melted choc is bang on, like drinking a Cadbury's whole nut. Going to coarsen up slightly on the next one to see what happens but that was rret good.


----------



## robashton

So far this morning I've had a latte (is a latte when it's 50g of coffee in 8oz of milk? Or is it a double flatty?) made with the natural yellow pacamara, and a nice fairly traditional shot of the last of my washed caturra.

I'm going to take that pacamara next, coarsen up the grind and do a @jeebsy shot with spouts on, 60g over 25s right? Ish.


----------



## jeebsy

40-48 in 25-28 is my usual territory


----------



## Glenn

Fresh from last night's cupping










Toby's Estate Panama Honey Processed Gesha


----------



## Phil104

Three espressos now of the Rwandan Karengera from Foundry - all 17g to 34g in 36 seconds and a silky smooth taste mainly, for me, chocolate and fruit. Seems perfect with the L1 and HGOne - and the beans are a slightly easier grind then the Yirg. Another brilliant Foundry coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That there Hasbean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo pulped natural......listed as a medium, opened it went bloody hell that's light. Big bean.
> 
> First one flew through well fell through to be fair, sinked.
> 
> Second 18g>36g>20s so plenty of play room to Extract some more out of it yet but drinkable.
> 
> Tasting notes, PHWOARHORHORHOR!!!! (or what it says on the pack) either way the other bean I have open is going to work as brew as this as a spro is just a little bit exciting and I feel has more to offer yet. Split shot later once fully dialled and I think I may be in spro/Cortado heaven if this second dial is anything to go by!


Pacamara always needs a mega fine grind. I set the EK to burrs touching and work back from there


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> Pacamara always needs a mega fine grind. I set the EK to burrs touching and work back from there


Ditto - and I still get to 50g and go AAAAOOOOOWWAAAAOOOOAAH


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> 40-48 in 25-28 is my usual territory


Did the natural yellow pacamara in 26 -> 52 and seems to work much better for this mad coffee.

Trying to do this one as a drinkable 'classic spro' seems too fraught with misfires.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> Pacamara always needs a mega fine grind. I set the EK to burrs touching and work back from there


Your not kidding the adjustment I made from the first fail shot (around the usual territory) to the second closer shot was the biggest adjustment I have made on the SJ since up and running.....After falling through on the first I was giving it a good turn but just airing the side of caution but it's gonna go some more yet.

What a bean/roast though Gary talk about fun in the mouth!! It's like drinking a boozy banana sherry trifle that someone's dipped the sponge quickly into the cloudy lemonade for kicks. Party in my flipping mouth. Lovely fun!


----------



## titan_uk

This:









Exchange coffee - Monsoon Malabar & Peruvian Tunki - no bean pics cos I drunk em all this morning.

Going to try the Tanzania Burka Block D from HasBean but on the whole, they roast a bit light for me. (or did last time I tried them)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That Nicaragua Limoncillo natural pulped 18g>36g>28s

Proper mental drink. May cut the weight back on the output now it's on see what happens taste wise but it's tasty tasty now! Really looking forward to seeing what mentalness I get out of a split spro/cortado shot.


----------



## truegrace

CC mystery blend, 18g>32g>27s, super tasty considering the price paid!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Aktkinson - Guatemalan -la cuxinales - sweet vanilla, yogurty, nice mouth feel as spro. Coffee ice cream in milk


----------



## The Systemic Kid

St Ali Colombia La Serrania.

Flat white - dry dark chocolate and green apple gentle acidity.


----------



## garydyke1

NICARAGUA FINCA LA ESCONDIDA LAURINA NATURAL

Laurina = 0.6% Caffeine compared to 1-1.2% of usual arabica varieties. You wouldn't know it by taste. The first commercial harvest .

Behmor. 26.5g/500g/45sec presoak/93c

Delicious if a touch drying. Dark boozy fruity choc. Reminds me more of Burundi Mutara Hill or an Ethiopian natural from the distant past (Guji perhaps) than anything from Nicaragua.

Try this coffee before its gone!


----------



## CamV6

@garydyke1 What's the Nicaraguan ike as espresso and in milk?


----------



## garydyke1

Not tried them that way (yet). Perhaps this afternoon


----------



## bronc

Rave's Yirga Kochere. 15g->30g in 30sec split in two as a cortado and flat white. Very delicious


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Had a stop over treat at Society Cafe in Bath.

Latte art as good as it was, destroyed immediately as well hot choc, boy, art isn't the priority...along with a very floral, toffee syrupy and apple acidic Gautamalan spro. 8/10 for the choc from the boy for the choc, I'll give the spro a 7 due to flavour preferences, prepration seemed fine.










Cafes are an excellent shopping duck out.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok I need to create a coffee gap for my hearts sake but the Nicaraguan Finca is officially ******* nuts.

Split shot. Spro on the mark tasting notes and texture, then the cortado. Well even with that small amount of milk in sweetens it up massively and is, well is hot bloody silky thick banana milkshake. Ridiculously interesting and up yours McDonald's all the milkshakes going on right here.


----------



## garydyke1

CamV6 said:


> @garydyke1 What's the Nicaraguan ike as espresso and in milk?


as an update. Wasn't my favourite espresso to be honest . Didn't bother with milk


----------



## Xpenno

bronc said:


> Rave's Yirga Kochere. 15g->30g in 30sec split in two as a cortado and flat white. Very delicious


Had the Kochere at the forum day, really tasty!!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Laurina = 0.6% Caffeine compared to 1-1.2% of usual arabica varieties. You wouldn't know it by taste...


I'm particularly interested in caffeine profiling of coffee and don't know of any roasters who can provide such information (nor do I know how a caffeine value is extracted).

Is this something you could see HasBean doing in the future?


----------



## jlarkin

Rave Burundi Buziraguhindwa as a v60. Definitely getting the grapefruit sense in this one. It's very refreshing, I'd like to give this a try as a cold brew!


----------



## garydyke1

Beanosaurus said:


> I'm particularly interested in caffeine profiling of coffee and don't know of any roasters who can provide such information (nor do I know how a caffeine value is extracted).
> 
> Is this something you could see HasBean doing in the future?


It would be too expensive IMO.


----------



## Xpenno

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Longberry - Batch brew 40g > 900g.

Silky smooth, creamy body, choc and toffee, bang on the money!!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> It would be too expensive IMO.


Fair play!


----------



## robashton

Running out of "fresh" coffee at Ashton's (not a shop) Coffee Shop. Off to Poland this week so not much point in getting more in.

So I went through the rest of my patio dried caturra for some spros (result: At 12 days it's not as exciting any more, it still has that "candyfloss sweetness" but the fruit is going bye bye). In milk it just got totally lost and I decided to go and do some aeropress.

So what's in my cup? The funky yellow pacamana, aeropress, 5 min steep at 95 at a slightly coarser than coarse espresso grind - wish I'd gone finer and pulled more out, too lazy to do it again...


----------



## garydyke1

Nic Limoncillo Washed Longberry . Behmor 26.5/500/93c

Super super delicious , bags more Nic choc/caramel than Steve's notes suggest. Perhaps a long steep full immersion will highlight the acidity


----------



## NickdeBug

Beanosaurus said:


> Fair play!


Caffeine analysis would be pretty easy - basic solvent extraction and HPLC - but I doubt that you would find many labs that would charge less than about £250 per sample


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Little & Long - Rawanda Karengera

Moved it on from the spros as the other beans I have at moment are hogging the home life limelight.

Mokka pot at work this morning, spro, sweet thick orange and choc. Still sussing the pot but its kinda fun.

Now in Cores mug, steeped for 20 mins and this is where this bean/roast belongs for me. Sweet oranges and peaches with some subtle honey. Bright, clean and smooth, very refreshing indeed. Lovely.


----------



## garydyke1

getting to grips with Nicaragua. Horrible spitting it out but no big doses of caffeine until tomorrow arvo


----------



## Scotford

Currently cold brewing a lighter sample of the same Costa Rica Honey I had last week or so. Am told it will be right up my street. Hope so


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Home, spro, Has Bean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara and this is in my cup.........











If you don't believe me then buy some, mental!


----------



## Eyedee

50% Brazilian, 50% Bali blue moon, kicks ass in a milk based drink with masses of flavour.

Ian


----------



## robashton

Hopefully an espresso made with a fairly standard ethiopian from Dear Green (The sumatran I did yesterday from them was a bit ashy so fingers crossed..)


----------



## Rompie

Just made a really tasty aeropress using Has Bean Fazenda Passelo pulped natural Brazilian. Tried some the other day but lacking flavour so upped the dosage and made a beautiful cup. Nutty sweetness balanced by funky fruit acidity, yum.


----------



## robashton

Could't get on with that DG stuff so back on the natural pacamana - 48g in 24s (at 94C) - perfect. @jeebsy might have a point about those faster shots.


----------



## jeebsy

What sort of taste differences are you finding between 25 and 30 secs?


----------



## aphelion

Extract Unkle Funka - 18g in 28s - 27g out - creamy lemon sherbert and lychee, funky tropical notes, sweet, balanced loooooong finish - very good


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> Hopefully an espresso made with a fairly standard ethiopian from Dear Green (The sumatran I did yesterday from them was a bit ashy so fingers crossed..)


Artisan have a nice natural Brazilian and natural Ethiopian in just now if you need stuff


----------



## garydyke1

NICARAGUA FINCA LA ESCONDIDA LAURINA NATURAL

Behmor. 26.5g/500g/35sec presoak/93c (dropped 10 sec off the pre infuse as coffee is over a week past roast)

Critically back to 50/50 waitrose/roastery. Ah how Ive missed you.

Really opens this coffee up to fruity notes , getting huge bursts of cherry , figs, as well as the dark chocolate and booze. No dryness to speak of.

Will try as 'spro again later now i'm using a nicer water profile


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> NICARAGUA FINCA LA ESCONDIDA LAURINA NATURAL
> 
> Critically back to 50/50 waitrose/roastery. Ah how Ive missed you.
> 
> Will try as 'spro again later now i'm using a nicer water profile


Rub it in....


----------



## robashton

Upped myself to the "funky" pacamara this morning on the spro, WOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAA OOOOOOOOOOOO (48g from 18g in 26s at 94C seems to do the trick)


----------



## garydyke1

Actually the Laurina is a tasty 'spro. Ive been over extracting it quite a bit. Oops .

20g - > 43 - > 26/27 seconds is the one!

Crazy good mouthfeel and sweetness. Brilliant flat white also, if you're that way inclined.


----------



## Step21

Columbia "Los Cauchos" from Clifton Coffee Roasters : Washed Caturra from Nordic Approach

This is simply stunning as a long Bonavita immersion brew at a variety of brew ratios with 58g/l my favourite so far : Tastes of blackberry with honey sweetness and peaches. Buttery mouthfeel more pronounced at higher brew ratios. So good that i haven't bothered to try any other types of brew with it so far.


----------



## Wobin19

Gelana Abaya from Squaremile. It's a natural processed Yirg. As espresso it's unbelievably sticky sweet blueberry. Really gloopy pours with loads of body- I think it's exceptional. This bag won't last long! 19 in 32 out in 35..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok that Has Bean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara the last few beans, all gone









Into the Cores mug and well it comes through again still got some banana going on, possible some cantaloupe melon and sweet tropical fruit flavours. BIG big juicy mouthfeel which for a brew is quite stunning and sticky beyond anything I have ever felt as a brew. It's close to having some of that yellow juicy fruit chewing gum in your mouth from what I remember when had it as a kid.

All in all this bean has just given and come through with shining colours in everything I have tried it with. Spro, cortado(mini) and now this brew I really can't give it enough praise. Unusual, a bit bonkers but stunning weird cups of everything. Worth the expense, well as we all know that's a very personal choice but for me and this bean yep worth every penny even though classed as 'expensive' and it's not even my favourite to date but *is* really really good!

Sad its all gone but onto the Longberry tonight, can't wait!


----------



## Xpenno

NICARAGUA FINCA SAN JOSE PULPED NATURAL LONGBERRY - Spro - 17g into 35g in 32s (R120). Really clean and refreshing, amazing granny smith zing with a worthers original finish and aftertaste.

Foundry Guatamala - Brazen 40g > 900g, 93c, Wave paper filters. Deliciously sweet and full bodied cup. It's kind of got a pecan pie vibe going on.


----------



## risky

Foundry Yirg

Wasn't dialled in so 18g > 36 > 15s

Tasted amazing.

Repeated in milk. Where has this coffee been all my life?


----------



## Jez H

Maude Coffee Roasters Wondo this morning. Beautiful. Fruit infused Thorntons toffee if you will. Thank you Mrs Athas in Leeds!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nicaragua Finca San Jose Pulped Natural Longberry.

Think I may have backed off on the dial a little excessively to find after the pacamara. Big moves but over compensated so need to tighten her back up a bit...

Nice though, velvety smooth with oodles of caramel just not finding the apple acidity or peach/fruity finish yet.

We'll see tomorrow though as I'm maxed out.


----------



## RASD4651

Its always beans from RAVE for me. My favourite is a Latte using Sumatra Jagong, I could drink it all day long. Its velvety chocolate, smooth taste lasts through the entire cup. MMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Xpenno said:


> NICARAGUA FINCA SAN JOSE PULPED NATURAL LONGBERRY - Spro - 17g into 35g in 32s (R120). Really clean and refreshing, amazing granny smith zing with a worthers original finish and aftertaste


Getting the acidity but just not the sweetness I expected from this one. It's a deeper caramel finish that lasts a good while.

Currently at 17g>34g>25s not bad but not blowing my mind at the moment but I'm only about 5 shots in and the first two yesterday were sinkshots. Highly unusual for me to sink things must be getting more fussy........

Just need to eek some more sweetness out of the caramel side and I'll be more happy with it I reckon.

Not gonna split shot it till happy with the spro.

It's following that bloody Pacamara though, hard act to follow.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Getting the acidity but just not the sweetness I expected from this one. It's a deeper caramel finish that lasts a good while.
> 
> Currently at 17g>34g>25s not bad but not blowing my mind at the moment but I'm only about 5 shots in and the first two yesterday were sinkshots. Highly unusual for me to sink things must be getting more fussy........
> 
> Just need to eek some more sweetness out of the caramel side and I'll be more happy with it I reckon.
> 
> Not gonna split shot it till happy with the spro.
> 
> It's following that bloody Pacamara though, hard act to follow.


Try same ratio over bit longer time

Grind finer


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Getting the acidity but just not the sweetness I expected from this one. It's a deeper caramel finish that lasts a good while.
> 
> Currently at 17g>34g>25s not bad but not blowing my mind at the moment but I'm only about 5 shots in and the first two yesterday were sinkshots. Highly unusual for me to sink things must be getting more fussy........
> 
> Just need to eek some more sweetness out of the caramel side and I'll be more happy with it I reckon.
> 
> Not gonna split shot it till happy with the spro.
> 
> It's following that bloody Pacamara though, hard act to follow.


25sec is very fast , unless your water is particularly ideal


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> Try same ratio over bit longer time
> 
> Grind finer


Will do mate had one I ran a bit to longer earlier by mistake was a tiny bit sour. Last one was a bit better after tightening. I'll give it another twist/tighten (i deffo backed off to much following the bananas fine) and try in the morning I've had three of these today along with another other bean at work, 1 x Mokka and 2 x Cores *all recorded on the poll of course!*



garydyke1 said:


> 25sec is very fast , unless your water is particularly ideal


I doubt it Gary it's just Ashbeck. Am taking mental notes. Thank you.


----------



## risky

The foundry yirg, 18 > 36 > 25. Yeah that's nice.

Meanwhile at work, aeropressed the Roundsquare. Not bad, but tasted like the aeropress I'm used to. Never felt I've really nailed an aeropress. Always just tastes so weak whenever I make it, or am I just too used to spros?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

NICARAGUA FINCA SAN JOSE PULPED NATURAL LONGBERRY

Always find it a little frustrating in the morning prework taste wise with having brushed teeth and that effects it! As much as I try to get up turn on machine (first always to warm) brush teeth then do everything else before making my first spro...... shower, clothes, make the lady cuppa, turn on the machine again due to safety timer, have a drink of water or a shot of cold brew cascara.......even with all that and a half to three quarters of an hour that toothpaste still effects the enjoyment of my first shot pffft.....

However better 17g>35g(well just over, morning hands/head)>29secs

A smoother drink and slightly sweeter finish even with my morning cleanliness mouth. It does last that caramel though for ages!

Still reckon I can tighten up a tiny bit more so will do that tonight to hone, then a split in the morning.

..........

Into work and Rawanda Karengera

In the Cores mug and finding I prefer a longer steep for definite, suprising how well the cores mug retains the heat. 15-20 mins and all peaches/apricot low on the acid with a little orange all fresh with a bit of a juicy mouth feel not huge but coats it and holds well. A very refreshing sunny cup.


----------



## robashton

I jut had a really nice aeropress from Tektura in Krakow (a shop I've been to a number of times but have never been *that* impressed since the original founder left and opened shop in Warsaw).

Was a yirgacheffe of some sort (safe option always) and it was pretty well extracted (perhaps a little on the light side after my experiments in super extraction on the EK). Bloody wonderful though really, this place has come on quite a bit









Apparently the chaps across the road (Karma) who used to buy from Union now roast their own, given my experience with small roasteries and their general lack of finesse my hopes are not high but will give them a go this afternoon!


----------



## robashton

And now another Aeropress - that Blackburn estate tanzanian from The Barn.

It tastes a little musty, suspect they've had it a bit long on the shelf but other than that another great cup of coffee - good enough that I wouldn't mind this being my local coffee shop (if they got a good grinder for the spro)


----------



## Mr O

Sk8-bizarre said:


> NICARAGUA FINCA SAN JOSE PULPED NATURAL LONGBERRY
> 
> Always find it a little frustrating in the morning prework taste wise with having brushed teeth and that effects it! As much as I try to get up turn on machine (first always to warm) brush teeth then do everything else before making my first spro...... shower, clothes, make the lady cuppa, turn on the machine again due to safety timer, have a drink of water or a shot of cold brew cascara.......even with all that and a half to three quarters of an hour that toothpaste still effects the enjoyment of my first shot pffft.....
> 
> However better 17g>35g(well just over, morning hands/head)>29secs
> 
> A smoother drink and slightly sweeter finish even with my morning cleanliness mouth. It does last that caramel though for ages!
> 
> Still reckon I can tighten up a tiny bit more so will do that tonight to hone, then a split in the morning.
> 
> ..........
> 
> Into work and Rawanda Karengera
> 
> In the Cores mug and finding I prefer a longer steep for definite, suprising how well the cores mug retains the heat. 15-20 mins and all peaches/apricot low on the acid with a little orange all fresh with a bit of a juicy mouth feel not huge but coats it and holds well. A very refreshing sunny cup.


Iv'e got a cpl of bags of this, not opened yet though but looking forward to it....


----------



## Mr O

NICARAGUA

Finca San Jose

Natural

Yellow Pacamara

CCD - 19g > 280g > 5 mins

Firstly i notice a darker brew that the huge light brown Pacs suggested.

Wow!!

As the notes say, super clean and crisp, with a creaminess towards the end. The funky lime in the middle is working well....but not OTT

Perfect brew for sitting in the garden with this morning.


----------



## Mr O

I'd love to try it as Espresso but until i win the lotto i'm afraid i'll be sticking to brewed


----------



## robashton

Mr O said:


> I'd love to try it as Espresso but until i win the lotto i'm afraid i'll be sticking to brewed


Come up to mine next week, I'll be happy to throw some through for you







(I have half a kilo of the damned stuff that I'll need to get through pretty quickly on my return)


----------



## Vieux Clou

The last 15g of my last undrunk roast. It kinda crept up on me that I've run out.








This was a remnant of Yrga from mid-June, and it was beginning to taste supermarketish.

Roasting tonite.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Today - Cult of Done v24 - Las Ranas , Finca San Francisco, - Santa Ana , El Salvador

Long steep/cup - get more of the milk chocolate and walnut , as it cools bit more little bit of the orangey

First shot - ( 20 % ) - again milk chocolate sweet and walnuty - not much fruit -

Second Shot ( 21.5 % changed the profile, same BR , strength increased ) - start to get bit more orangey/citrus up front then into the walnut and choc ( perhaps brown sugar sweetness in the cupping notes ? )

As a cafe blend can see this being comforting in milk with just a little citrus excitement at the end

It really needs pushing to see where the sweetness goes ...want some plum in the cup !


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Malawi Mzuzu Chikali from Bean Shot.

This lot took the Coffee Stop Award for best UK roaster this year hence me getting in an order of three taster packs once finding out so on the net.

Pipped some well known names to the post apparently. What that means and if it makes them any good I ain't got a clue but enough to make me go hmmm I'll try them out and they are only 40 mins down the ride with cafe at roasters&#8230;&#8230;that's all I know about them after my google search of 'best coffee roasters'........

In a small conversation with them via email they singled this one out as a filter/brew to get it at its best and were very enthusiastic and helpful, sending recipes etc without them being requested along with other info I had asked for.

So Into the Cores mug. Steeped for 15 mins. All the red grape coming through as the tasting notes depicted along a really lush sweet milk chocolate. Very nice indeed and the first of three I have from them, a really good start.

The red grape is really light and fresh but not at all hanging around in the background while the milk chocolate is exactly that milky and sugary creamy sweet.

It still seems weird to me finding myself listing something as milk chocolate and creamy in a brew that's just the bean and water but it flipping is.

I am having a rather lovely coffee day.


----------



## Phil104

Yet more espressos from the Rwandan Karengera from @Foundry - and still hitting 17g to 34g in 36 seconds. My wife is loving it in a flat white despite my inept latte art. I have found Rwandan coffee to be a revelation - clearly helped by the way in which Foundry roast it.


----------



## Rhys

Tried something different.. A Bialetti Moka Pot, care of 'Mr O'.

Haven't used a stove top in donkeys years (try over 30!) so is a bit hit and miss. Looked up brew recipes to give me an idea. Got some RedTail Apaneca out and ground it a little courser (espro settings on Major are 2.3 so changed it to 3.0, which came out about right i think). Recipe I used was 20g coffee to 240g Ashbeck. The coffee came to the top of the basket and I gave it a stir with a straightened paper clip to even it out.

We've got a halogen hob, so put it on he smallest ring and set it to full until I could hear it start to bubble, then turned it down. As the coffee finished coming out I removed it from the hob so as not to burn the coffee.

Quite enjoyed this, might drop the dose to 18g next time and grind a little finer (experimentation I guess, unless someone has a recipe I could use?)

No bitterness or sourness, nice bite at the back of the throat. Beans aren't the freshest but still enjoyable for my first try. Reminds me more of a V60 that @fatboyslim made me when he tried my RR45 out.

I was surprised at how fast it actually went when it got going, I remember the old stove top with a glass lid used to 'blop' away for ages, but that worked different I guess.

Thanks @Mr O, the Classic is having a rest for a while now lol


----------



## Mr O

Nice to see it getting used


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> Cult of Done v24


 That name alone makes me want to try some! I'm a bit like that. Another flipping Roaster to add to the list. Am starting to look more so at tasting notes now rather than trying to hammer through as many roasters as I can find that are rated though. A slightly different attitude to buying is forming.

Anyway NICARAGUA FINCA SAN JOSE PULPED NATURAL LONGBERRY

17g>34g>33secs nearly choked my machine to death, nearly....... but smack on the money shot. All twangy with demerara sugar to sweet caramel finish which my tongue is still rolling round in now.

Late for a spro but flip it been busy and it's lush and leaves me set for a split in the morning, nice! Got a feeling the mini cortado could be a little nom as they say.


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That name alone makes me want to try some! I'm a bit like that. Another flipping Roaster to add to the list. Am starting to look more so at tasting notes now rather than trying to hammer through as many roasters as I can find that are rated though. A slightly different attitude to buying is forming.
> 
> Anyway NICARAGUA FINCA SAN JOSE PULPED NATURAL LONGBERRY
> 
> 17g>34g>33secs nearly choked my machine to death, nearly....... but smack on the money shot. All twangy with demerara sugar to sweet caramel finish which my tongue is still rolling round in now.
> 
> Late for a spro but flip it been busy and it's lush and leaves me set for a split in the morning, nice! Got a feeling the mini cortado could be a little nom as they say.


Glad you got there and pursued where many would have shouted ''acidic fruity citrus, bluuuurrrgghh'' and been instructed to upgrade their grinder and buy a kilo of Brighton Lanes.


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> and been instructed to upgrade their grinder and buy a kilo of brighton lanes.


lmao


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> Glad you got there and pursued where many would have shouted ''acidic fruity citrus, bluuuurrrgghh'' and been instructed to upgrade their grinder and buy a kilo of Brighton Lanes.


Down to much help on regular basis not just this time and my own stubborn 'but I want it' streak bud.

As for the bluuurgh beans you mention well a fair amount of hopping round different roasters, lots of questions and beans the last six months has taught me they are the ones I like. Will stray into lights but darks not my thing at all.

Skills in prep etc better but needing much more to become more consistent.

Aim to achieve this and try a few truck loads more different beans while doing so so. Firmly against sticking to one or a few particular beans as enjoy trying new ones far to much at the moment.

Once I am sure it's not my inconsistency holding me back and I am not getting any further due to the Classic well then I will be getting a new machine and upping my game.

Pursue? I'm in for the long haul man and fully enjoying the journey.


----------



## Mr O

robashton said:


> Come up to mine next week, I'll be happy to throw some through for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have half a kilo of the damned stuff that I'll need to get through pretty quickly on my return)


I'm on my way...

half a kilo still left... did you buy 1kg?


----------



## nufc1

Cold brew - 15 hours - Hasbean El Salvador Bourbon

I performed a small batch cold brew using a Bodum travel press. Have had one for a while and was looking for something to do a small amount of cold brew in. It comes with a regular lid and a lid with a french press style plunger.

27g coffee (ground to french press grind) and added 340ml brita filtered chilled water. Stirred, Put regular lid on and left for 10 hours. Stirred then left for another 5. Put on french press style lid and pressed. Poured remaining coffee into aeropress to remove fines. This took a while but eventually i was able to filter it although a few fines made their way through.

Amazing milk chocolate flavour. So tasty. Tried it with 2 parts coffee to 1 part milk also and was just like drinking chocolate milk. Delicious!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

NICARAGUA FINCA SAN JOSE PULPED NATURAL LONGBERRY

Had a split shot this morning with spro/cortado (my mini ones) then two spros since.

The last spro was the best yet at the same 17g>34g>33secs and really got that sticky chewy toffee apple going on more than any of them so far even though run the same. Shows either my slight inconsistencies and or the machine possibly.

The cortado from the split shot while being a very nice caramel cream just really wasn't interesting enough for me not enough going on. Even that small amount of milk just seemed to make it lose the complexity and while being nice a little to singular.

So its a spro where this one is at for me and when it's on the mark it's a pretty amazing little shot.....infact I think I'm off for another right now.


----------



## Mr O

Mr O said:


> NICARAGUA
> 
> Finca San Jose
> 
> Natural
> 
> Yellow Pacamara
> 
> CCD - 19g > 280g > 5 mins
> 
> Firstly i notice a darker brew that the huge light brown Pacs suggested.
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> As the notes say, super clean and crisp, with a creaminess towards the end. The funky lime in the middle is working well....but not OTT
> 
> Perfect brew for sitting in the garden with this morning.


Just had this as an Aeropress... love it!!!

Need to do a side by side with Aeropress and CCD


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Excuse the ignorance, CCD?

And what you getting in the cup, taste wise? Ta!


----------



## Mr O

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Excuse the ignorance, CCD?


Clever Coffee Dripper


----------



## garydyke1

Just cupped 6 coffees from El Salvador including the 5 pack from Santa Petrona http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-pack

and then cupped 3 stunning Ethiopians and a Tanzania Natural .

Fairly flipping caffeinated !


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> Just had this as an Aeropress... love it!!!
> 
> Need to do a side by side with Aeropress and CCD


Getting the minty element?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> Just cupped 6 coffees from El Salvador including the 5 pack from Santa Petrona http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-pack
> 
> and then cupped 3 stunning Ethiopians and a Tanzania Natural .
> 
> Fairly flipping caffeinated !


Bloody gawping at your intake, the shot of the coffee sack almost had me clicking buy then which is ridiculous but that sack is ace!

No real tasting notes to speak of though.....


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> Getting the minty element?


Sometimes i think i am, but not sure if it's cus i'm wanting to find it or have found it.....


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Bloody gawping at your intake, the shot of the coffee sack almost had me clicking buy then which is ridiculous but that sack is ace!
> 
> No real tasting notes to speak of though.....


Wasn't all me . @Xpenno helped


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> Sometimes i think i am, but not sure if it's cus i'm wanting to find it or have found it.....


If you over or under extract it it wont be there so much


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> No real tasting notes to speak of though.....


i dont follow?


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Bloody gawping at your intake, the shot of the coffee sack almost had me clicking buy then which is ridiculous but that sack is ace!
> 
> No real tasting notes to speak of though.....


They're all listed individually and sound pretty good actually http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/

Anybody tried the cascara? Tempted by that!


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> They're all listed individually and sound pretty good actually http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/
> 
> Anybody tried the cascara? Tempted by that!


The Pacamara actually taste like cherry brandy liquor , its insane


----------



## Mrboots2u

More interested in the rolo coffee !


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Wasn't all me . @Xpenno helped










gonna try and burn it off with


----------



## Xpenno

The Ethiopians were amazeballs! The range of coffees today went from your standard chocolate and nuts (all be it superbly executed!) through lemon, red currents and then into cherry brandy and then ending with parma violets. This is why I love coffee!!!


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> If you over or under extract it it wont be there so much


will it be quite noticeable when I get it right? I thought it was more there in the Aeropress. I'll have another look for it in the morning 

but for now I'm having another In My Mug and then off out for a pint....


----------



## Mr O

Xpenno said:


> The Ethiopians were amazeballs! The range of coffees today went from your standard chocolate and nuts (all be it superbly executed!) through lemon, red currents and then into cherry brandy and then ending with parma violets. This is why I love coffee!!!


ridiculous, bizzare and fantastic all at the same time, and all from a damn bean....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> i dont follow?


Sorry I was being a bit duh and looking at the group buy, didn't think of looking for them individually....my bad!

As for cascara I've had or am making and having this one as cold brew at the moment.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-bolivia/products/bolivia-finca-illimani-cascara and the tasting notes are smack on the nose with marmalade. Having a shot glass before my morning spro to clean the mouth and freshen it up or sometimes a small glass in the heat. Really quite nice.



garydyke1 said:


> The Pacamara actually taste like cherry brandy liquor , its insane


Want!!!


----------



## Mr O

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Sorry I was being a bit duh and looking at the group buy, didn't think of looking for them individually....my bad!
> 
> As for cascara I've had or am making and having this one as cold brew at the moment.
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-bolivia/products/bolivia-finca-illimani-cascara and the tasting notes are smack on the nose with marmalade. Having a shot glass before my morning spro to clean the mouth and freshen it up or sometimes a small glass in the heat. Really quite nice.
> 
> Want!!!


want +1

infact the whole pack looks more than worth a try


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mate if i didn't have stuff on the way and a load here already the button would be clicked on the group one, totally. Still may happen yet just later after I'm through a few packs.....


----------



## Mr O

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Mate if i didn't have stuff on the way and a load here already the button would be clicked on the group one, totally. Still may happen yet just later after I'm through a few packs.....


same here, I just hope it lasts a month or so..


----------



## Dallah

Its been a @Has Bean kind of day for me:

1. Malawi Msese Nyika Geisha Washed ToH at home in an espresso and flat white ( http://http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/malawi-msese-nyika-geisha-washed ) last of this very delicious beans for me. 500g gone too soon.

2. Then it was Deerhunter as an espresso at North Tea Power ( http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/guest-blends-archive/15515028-october-2014-north-tea-power-deerhunter ). Very tasty and well prepared.

3. I also had a pourover of a Sq. Mile bean at North Tea Power but the name escapes me, which is a real shame as it was the best brewed I have had in a long time.

4. And finally Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Caturra as an espresso at home ( http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-washed-caturra ). It was so easy to dial this in, that in three shots I had it 19g in 38g out in 28 seconds.

Thanks to the good people at Hasbean for making my coffee day so enjoyable. I have 1.25 kg of Hasbean beans in stock and can't wait to drink more. Sheer willpower alone is preventing me from drinking more (and spending the rest of the night staring at the ceiling)


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> will it be quite noticeable when I get it right? I thought it was more there in the Aeropress. I'll have another look for it in the morning
> 
> but for now I'm having another In My Mug and then off out for a pint....


Try leaving the Aero 30 mins steeping . Is it more or less minty than current steep time?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on the Cult of Done...

Espresso - intense brown sugar ( almost over whelming ) with a hint of orangey citrus on the end

Milk - That brown sugar bombs through with a bit more caramel notes

So far my shots have been better in milk, wanna find bit more acidity fruit to it for spro ..


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> Try leaving the Aero 30 mins steeping . Is it more or less minty than current steep time?


Cheers,

I'm about to give it a go...

Not sure if I should be going for a finer grind or more coarse with a 30 mins steep. I'll try a tad coarser first...


----------



## garydyke1

Keep grind the same . Fix other variables except time


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Finca Limoncillo - washed longberry. Very pleasant brew, the acidity is unusual - gentle and sort of fizzy at the same time. Tasting notes describe it well although not getting much in the way of florals this time. Everything is really nicely balanced though and strength/extraction is good to my taste. May get the refractometer out for the next brew.


----------



## Mr O

I've got that same 400ml beaker on the way to me


----------



## Mr O




----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Right done in the Nicaraguan Finca, very nice.

Started on a Guatemalan San Jose de Lago from Bean Shot.

First shot 18g>35>29secs

Really deep rich chocolate of the plain variety with a date and figs type sweetness and just a ever so slight hint of acid to edge it up. Lovely full bodied mouthful and good contrast to the last bean.

Run a fair bit slower/longer than their suggested recipe I had via email. I may adjust I may not to see what I get at what they use as its pretty nice where it's at.


----------



## Xpenno

Foundry Guatamala, 18g to 43g in 28s. Thick, amazingly sweet, delicious shot, very nice balanced acidity to round it off.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Xpenno said:


> Foundry Guatamala, 18g to 43g in 28s. Thick, amazingly sweet, delicious shot, very nice balanced acidity to round it off.


EK or R120 Spence?


----------



## Spazbarista

Coffee Compass Tusker Mahogany


----------



## Xpenno

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> EK or R120 Spence?


EK, was missing the sweetness. I can 100% see why people love the r120, it's so clean in the cup. I think it prefers lower ey as dryness creeps in above 20/21%. No bitterness though, ever.


----------



## Xpenno

Foundry Kenya. 18g into 41g in 28s. Wow!! Ripe red berry sweetness and acidity, thick creamy body, just wow!

Anyone in the brum area today who wants espresso then feel free to pop round, I'm on fire!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

flame on spence , flame on ....

el Salvador finca Argentina - has bean IMM

chemex - dykemex ....

touch finer than before ..still sweet chocolate there , but hit A little more of that lovely acidity up front .

all gone

Nom


----------



## fluffles

Sundlaug Rwanda Karengera. New Icelandic-inspired roaster in north Notts.

17g - 30g - 27s. Should've let it run slightly longer. Still nice dark choc and dark spices along with a lively acidity.

Worth checking these guys out if you like a light roast.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Guatemalan San Jose de Lago again but split.

Really need to hurry up and get the Brewista scales to sort my splits as I'm only weighing one half of output so it's not 100% precise. Have also come to the conclusion that though the 22g basket fits in the Classics PF it just doesn't pour that well while the 18g is better. I may try a twenty and see how that goes but hey ho limitations or not have at you!

So took the grind a little coarser in attempt to match roasters recipe.....

18.5g>43g>32.8secs (or there abouts as only weighing the one out but pour was admittedly very even, screw you 22)

Spro - the choc was still there but had become a bit more acidic sort of plum but still not huge and also retaining the date sweetness still nice.

Cortado - caught me off guard as I thought I'd get all the choc but instead got no choc or the little acid leaving dates and a brown sugary syrup milk drink that was the most pleasant of surprises. So much so I'll be doing another split later regardless of time and sleep!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Anyone in the brum area today who wants espresso then feel free to pop round, I'm on fire!!!


Bugger......I've only just seen this!


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Bugger......I've only just seen this!


If you're about in the week then head over mate


----------



## Step21

HasBean Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Gedeb Kurume (washed)

Lovely Bonavita Immersion with this - very light & clean, bags of fruit sweetness with apricot coming through and a touch of something else (kind of floral) that i can't quite put my finger on at the moment. More brews required to work on it!

Quite different from the HasBean Yirg Kochere Debo (washed) which i loved as pourover but not as immersion. That was the "beechams powder" one that was more akin to a fruit tea.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Bean Shot roastery day

Home spro Guatemalan San Jose de Lago loving the date richness with choc and maybe a hint of nutty this morning with that tiny bit of ripe red fruit acidity.

Work Cores mug but grind wise I have upped my game and brought in the redundant MC2 doing away with the Porlex. The difference in quality of the brew is immediately apparent. Much cleaner, defined cup.

Malawi Mzuzu Chikali all red grape and milk choc with the brown sugar sitting in the back and leaving a sweet mouth on it.

*Ready for work, aha bring it!*


----------



## robashton

I'm having some Colombian in a giant chemex from some Swedish place at this Polish place in Krakow (tektura) - multiculuralism innit.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Malawi Mzuzu Chikali second Cores mug of the day really liking this bean all subtle low acid red fruit with the choc, delicious.

On the Cores mug it really has become a totally different beast which I can only put down to the grind changing from using a Porlex to the MC2 and it being more consistent.

The clarity in taste as well as look has upped some, twice as good I'd say with loads less fines in the cup. I have changed over while using the same bean so the difference is extremely noticeable and very welcome. It almost seems like an MC2 paired to a Cores mug is overkill but when it tastes this good nope apparently not and once again an argument to get as good a grinder as you can.

Little Porlex will be designated to away trips.....


----------



## hilltopbrews

Hill and Valley blend by coffee compass.

18g in 27g out. It's almost like burnt caramel.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Workshop - Cult Of Done

Loving this in milk , so much brown sugar and caramel , it last for ages .....

Espresso - still lacking a little complexity with this , again alot of brown sugar , hints of citrus , very faint though , gonna try and go a bit finer to see if i can hit a bit more orange and plum in the notes

So in milk









Espresso = good not startling


----------



## garydyke1

Working my way through the Santa Petrona line up.

Washed Pacamara. Tiny bit roasty but bright and banana-y. with typical El Salvador milk chocolate on the finish.

Pulped natural Bourbon. Wow. Killer coffee. Melted Rolos and cherry cherry cherry.

Washed Bourbon. Tight and controlled execution of typical El Salvador . Gluggable, crown pleaser.

Cant wait for the naturals later on.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Pre dog walk drinkies....

Has Bean Bolivia Finca cascara. 36 hour cold brew just bottled, all fresh and zingy marmalade brightness.

Bean Shots Guatemala San Jose de Lago - spro. Deep full rich dates and nuts with a choc background.

Lush contrast between the two all yummies, now some fresh air and stupid mutts.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cult of done - workshop

Best shot yet. Pulled a bit tighter with a higher pressure .

Nom more plum and orange on front,still bags if brown sugar on the end.

Delightful sweet in milk

Nom

Did I say nom?


----------



## robashton

Rebel Espresso from Love Coffee in Sweden (It's on guest at Avenue and quite like it).

It's an Ethiopian but it's *sweet*, and the recipe I've got going for this current cup is... not an EK gusher.

42g over 30s from 18g dry at 95C

But wow, I think I could drink this single cup all day if it wasn't only 42g.

Seems with the EK you break all the rules and you get to play with recipes that are all over the place for different coffees (and then come back to something more classic like this and it just works), oh such joy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Rebel Espresso from Love Coffee in Sweden (It's on guest at Avenue and quite like it).
> 
> It's an Ethiopian but it's *sweet*, and the recipe I've got going for this current cup is... not an EK gusher.
> 
> 42g over 30s from 18g dry at 95C
> 
> But wow, I think I could drink this single cup all day if it wasn't only 42g.
> 
> Seems with the EK you break all the rules and you get to play with recipes that are all over the place for different coffees, oh such joy.


Pulling it tighter ( longer shot time ) has put the strength up ( TDS ) presumably allowing you to have a shorter brew ratio but hit a nice taste ( a highish extraction yield ) . if your TDS is at 9 and above your still in the 21 plus zone ....

This would work similar with any grinder it might stop being nom at high 19 ,s for example. Ek allows it to go tasty beyond 20....


----------



## robashton

The previous shot was 42g in 33s and I loosened up a bit because it tasted a bit "weird"

I've recently just been aiming for 45-48g in 25s ala jeebsy but this one needed something else cos it was way too bright at that ratio.

With the pacamara I think I appreciated the higher volume and lower TDS because it allowed the complexity to be enjoyed maybe? This bean isn't overly complicated, it's just a classic sweet ethiopian and a lower volume/ higher TDS works?

Still learning...


----------



## Mrboots2u

The bit weird , could have been " too strong " sometimes can overload the taste profile and clarity for me or too high a EY

In the end your are at a EY - the taste of which will change as the strength changes within that ..


----------



## robashton

Makes sense - so if you're at a high EY which tastes weird, that same EY might work better with a lower strength (It's okay, I've read the boffin thread so I know our terms!)

The packet recommends a brew ratio of 80%, which to my mind would mean pulling 25g in 30s from 18g or something daft like that. Obviously that's a big pile of nope.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Bean Shot

Tanzania Tweega

Massive balls up first shot lol

18g>36g>42secs

Got a tiny hint of cherry red fruit behind an over extracted bitter nearly burnt choc......sinked half of it

Will try again after boys footy


----------



## jlarkin

Rave's Monsoon Malabar - I've had a couple of Monsoon Malabar's before and this is a lot better :-D. I'm really enjoying it as espresso and in milk. I thought it might be past it's best coming up to a month old but I'm very happy with it. I'll definitely be giving this a bash again


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Makes sense - so if you're at a high EY which tastes weird, that same EY might work better with a lower strength (It's okay, I've read the boffin thread so I know our terms!)
> 
> The packet recommends a brew ratio of 80%, which to my mind would mean pulling 25g in 30s from 18g or something daft like that. Obviously that's a big pile of nope.


It's preference ..there are some strengths of espresso that are harder for me to process taste off...

Yeah brew recipes from rosters of your lucky work to cafe equipment ( 18-19 ey dumped in milk ground by a robur )


----------



## robashton

Even Avenue down my road is serving it at 40g from 18g, the K30 does a good job of it although they lose a lot of the character pulling so long on their gear.

I'm hoping that they realise that their espresso roast is ... really roasty from the fact that they're able to do this with somebody elses coffee (usually they're a classic 18/30 keep the EY low so you don't get the roasty flavours - blegh)


----------



## robashton

Speaking of darkish roasts I'm on some Papercup and just went for a high extraction on the aeropress and there are very minimal roasty notes, just sweetness and toffee.

This Colombian (washed caturra) is a really nice ordinary coffee - I'd serve this to my parents and they'd think it was *amazing*.

Going to make some EKSpresso with it, it might actually work out for a change. (Which is nice, a coffee roasted locally that I'd want to drink - huzzah!)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Tanzania Tweega again

17g>35g>28secs

Getting into the right zone but still a tad roasty. Wasn't listed or does it look particularly dark in roast but it sure tastes that way.

Was listed as follows but no roasting detail.

At cupping, this Tanzanian holds zesty tangerine citrus with black cherry, plums and chocolates with the sweetness of molasses. A great coffee for cafetiere, filter or espresso.

Sounded an exciting bean but reckon they have taken the roast a bit hefty for me, shame.

Still I'll try in work tomorrow as a brew and if still roasty that'll confirm it and do a cortado in the morning before leaving also to see how it cuts with the savior that is milk and being the lighter side of dark may well be the way for me to use this one.

The other two beans I have had from them I loved, this one I may yet in a cortado, I'll try a 5oz cappa too but for what looked like an exciting bean their choice of roast for it has probably ruled it out as a spro and my tastes but not those who favour the darkness.......


----------



## robashton

I've now got a cup of the Mexican from Papercup and another of those Has Bean Costa Rica's brewing.

Yes - I'm in the mood to drink some coffee.

That Mexican is dark, too dark for me to enjoy it as anything other than an Aeropress but fuuuuuuu it's so boozy. It smells like brandy, apricot brandy. I think I actually like it.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Tanzania Tweega

17.5g>31.2g>26secs (2oz 'cortado?')

Surprisingly in the milk a satsuma type acid came through in a nice way. I say surprising as only got a muted red fruit behind roasty in a spro. I did cut back the finished pour weight in comparison to the 1:2 ratio of the spro though.

Then goes to a bit of the red berry and finish super sweet rich choc.

Actually pretty darn nice. Still gawping at the fruity start in a milk but suppose it's not that much milk.

Will try a 5oz cappa tonight and also set up a cold brew steep for a lemonade for tomorrow as the darkness to the lemon in cold may work well.

Latte art still sucks but it's all taste, beauty can be worked on later.......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Workshop - cult of done ( again )

Shots been getting better every day, more balanced and fruit forward , still that brown sugar finish....

Perhaps it's aged better at 20 days past roast now...

Perhaps it's the fact that I am pulling shots on my back flush profile by accident ( flat 7.5 bar ) .....who knows. Not questioning. Just enjoying


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona washed red bourbon. Took me a couple of shots to get it right, but I've settled on 18>32>36. Very tasty as a 6oz flat white!


----------



## Rhys

Cafe latte from the builders merchants machine..










.. It's coffee of sorts I guess.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Rhys said:


> Cafe latte from the builders merchants machine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. It's coffee of sorts I guess.


Lovely bright cup!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhys said:


> Cafe latte from the builders merchants machine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. It's coffee of sorts I guess.


Surely tea would be a better option ...


----------



## garydyke1

Guatemala. Geisha. EK like a boss


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Workshop - cult of done ( again )
> 
> Shots been getting better every day, more balanced and fruit forward , still that brown sugar finish....
> 
> Perhaps it's aged better at 20 days past roast now...
> 
> Perhaps it's the fact that I am pulling shots on my back flush profile by accident ( flat 7.5 bar ) .....who knows. Not questioning. Just enjoying


More developed roast = more rest.

Think those sensory lab beans are probably just about ready to go


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 15587
> Guatemala. Geisha. EK like a boss


Chemex? Brazen? Teapot?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Chemex? Brazen? Teapot?


Short and stout? Tall and lanky?


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex , uber boiler, frantic mini whisk


----------



## garydyke1

21-22% is a low hump. 23-24% is silly good.


----------



## risky

Desperate times and all that. Westmoreland services. Saw they had some K30s and got my hopes up. Hopes instantly dashed once I saw some 'air tamping' and were well and truly destroyed when I saw a lady not bother to tamp at all for this 'flat white'

Tasting notes included *** ash and charcoal.


----------



## garydyke1

risky said:


> Desperate times and all that. Westmoreland services. Saw they had some K30s and got my hopes up. Hopes instantly dashed once I saw some 'air tamping' and were well and truly destroyed when I saw a lady not bother to tamp at all for this 'flat white'
> 
> Tasting notes included *** ash and charcoal.


Send it back . they will never learn otherwise


----------



## robashton

Opened up the Bella Vista (Washed Caturra) this morning in the aeropress (next month I think I'm going to get a chemex or a v60...)

Think I'm at a weird place in this extraction - it's sweet but it's also a bit odd. I'd expect a cleaner cup than what I've produced. Still, it's got that lovely syrupy mouthfeel that I crave and there are apricots so there is that


----------



## robashton

Xpenno said:


> More developed roast = more rest.
> 
> Think those sensory lab beans are probably just about ready to go


Is that really a thing? The "well developed roasts" from around these parts go from tasting like burned toast, to tasting like burned burned toast over the course of 2-3-4 weeks.

I've got some Square Mile arriving today, I heard they had a Perger visit, does this mean I'm going to be waiting two weeks before it's drinkable?


----------



## Dallah

Hasbean Costa Rican Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Villa Sarchi as flat white first and espresso second. Both 19g in 38g out in 25 seconds. Pleasant acidity fruity but I couldn't say that I recognise the very specific tasting notes on the bag. Ok but I've had others from Hasbean I like far more. A little lost in the milk I felt. I did like the lingering fruity taste in my mouth from the spro.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Is that really a thing? The "well developed roasts" from around these parts go from tasting like burned toast, to tasting like burned burned toast over the course of 2-3-4 weeks.
> 
> I've got some Square Mile arriving today, I heard they had a Perger visit, does this mean I'm going to be waiting two weeks before it's drinkable?


I've never noted an over roasted coffee tasting any better from the moment its dropped from the roaster to being a month old. It might be more stable to brew with and thus gain a 'better extraction' ? Fresh to rested coffee needs a different approach regardless of development level .


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Is that really a thing? The "well developed roasts" from around these parts go from tasting like burned toast, to tasting like burned burned toast over the course of 2-3-4 weeks.
> 
> I've got some Square Mile arriving today, I heard they had a Perger visit, does this mean I'm going to be waiting two weeks before it's drinkable?


I was into sqm day 4 for spro I think.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Malawi Mauzu Chikali

Finishing this off today and what a shame have had a right play about with it in the Cores Mug.

Really need to let the spro love go when making a brew and stop chasing for the WHAMMO of them.....and pulling back the steep time and appreciating the brew as a different gentle tongue hugger is starting to come, it's just man I love the spro so am training myself into a diffo attitude. I am learning slowly but it's to easy to want one from the other in your head when an inexperienced little coffee monkey like me.

i.e. right grind size, timing, clearer golden looking cup doesn't necessarily mean its a lesser cup in flavour or body etc to that higher dosed longer steeped darker looking brew I made earlier.......

16g steeped for around the 12 min mark seems to be way yummy. All red fresh fruits, demerara sugary/possibly a tad honey but silky sweet with a soft soft subtle milk choc finish. Quite beautiful!

Has got better as the week has gone on but so has my attention to brewing detail. More attentive to detail in timings etc......


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Really need to let the spro love go when making a brew and stop chasing for the WHAMMO of them.....


Espresso is what you drink when you're waiting for your brewed to cool down


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Espresso is what you drink when you're waiting for your brewed to cool down


ohh ohhh ahhh ahh ahhhhhh

*coffee monkey laughter/excitement accompanied by jumping about, thrashing arms and beating of chest!

Lemonade tomorrow man off to get last bits and bobs to set up for cold brew steeping tonight. Spros will be consumed during preps, ahhhh yeah man troot!


----------



## robashton

Now on the Kenyan AA from Square Mile - think I went a little heavy on the extraction as I've lost all subtlety here - will pull back a bit and aim for something lighter next time. Current tasting notes: slightly over-powerful cranberry juice.


----------



## bubbajvegas

same as the past year...rave Italian job


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 15595


Finca Kattia Herbazu three ways. YOLOing it up on a Friday night


----------



## Beanosaurus

Arty and squinty


----------



## Rompie

Nice tiles.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Atkinsons - Daterra Laurina

First one weak bitter and flew through, spitting and like a power shower at 18>36 in about 15 secs, bah sinked

Second 18>36g in about 25. Still quick and I'm down around pacamara type grind fine and it wants to go more. Also the smallest bean I have ever had and when I say small I mean tiny!!!

Drinkable and getting sweet orange peachy as notes but no cinnamon with choccy finish. Really really smooth and mellow for a spro though in a good way super subtle and silky. Nice but this one has a possibility to be way better than nice I reckon.

All maxed out for caf today though so will try tightened one in the morning.

First cold brew coffee, 1ltr, also in the fridge steeping next to my standard already made cascara.

Busy coffee day tomorrow.....


----------



## jeebsy

Rompie said:


> Nice tiles.


Did then myself, really pleased with them. Just don't look at the grouting


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Did then myself, really pleased with them. Just don't look at the grouting


Prison shower sheek....( yes I know I have worst kitchen curtains in existence )


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

We have them tiles in the kitchen round the cooker area, just makes me think of the tube or train station.

I don't pick anything for the house I don't care which is a constant fall back point for the lady when looking for a dig, not caring, don't give a sh** etc but I can't argue as its true. House is a shell to me thats all.

One condition I had when we looked bought was "you can do what you like with it but my stereo and speakers go where I like. The rest is all yours to do as you please". She's down with that until she wants an opinion on the decorating, or layout or something and wants me to show interest which I can't at all.

I have however now expanded my horizons not only laying claim to the important positioning of stereo and speakers in the front room for obvious best stereo imaging etc *but also claimed a good area of the kitchen for my man coffee cave.*


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Daterra Laurina

18g>36g>28secs

Down at least as fine as a pacamara grind now.

Very light mouthfeel fresh bit sweet and low acid orange like soft ripe tangerine, like really ripe where you'd have to be careful when you peel it as the fruits so soft and sweet. Finishing with a round darker choc feel.

Still no cinnamon though









Surpringly light and fresh mouth on it which while very pleasant I think I prefer a little more depth and mouthfeel on a spro. Just really liking those deep syrupy ones at moment.


----------



## Mrboots2u

That coffee is a subtle one.. Be good cooled as a pour over...your bang on with the orange noted though


----------



## Jez H

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque from Rave this morning. Getting better every day. Chocolate & lime coming through for me, not strawberries. Not complaining though, this is lovely stuff!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It's hitting some sort of brew next Bootsy just not sure which. If i can get a decent one made from the spro tasting this one is gonna make a lovely refreshing summer cup.

..........I just need to get somewhere and buy a pour over of one type or another haha, but it's something I have been planning to do for about a month so all good. Leave it with me


----------



## robashton

I'm.. uh... drinking the Colombian Campo Alegre from Papercup as a spro. As a spro! from the EK!

My first few attempts met with failure, as pulling my usual shots let to an undesirably powdery mouthfeel which I assume is something to do with the roasting process. However this morning I ran out of my lovely Ethiopian from Love Coffee and with the absence of anything else old enough to easily put through the EK I decided to give this another shot.

18g in, 38g out over 30s (10s of that is pre-infusion).

And well - it's drinkable. Pleasant even - it has a nice sweetness to it and it tastes like your typical washed caturra. Happy to wake up to this.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

While the cold brew is filtering........

Extract - Wahana Longberry Esp

Was a little cautious on my tamp for some reason but a little harder next time....

18g>36g>26secs

In my mouth










TREATS!!!! Left with the liquorice lingering to massively.

Bit more blackcurrant to come from these babies yet I reckon thick, syrupy mouth. Right up my street. Sweeties in a spro!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok just had a small glass of my first attempt at a coffee cold brew.

Used the last 130g of the Tanzania Tweega a slightly darker roast than I expected to a one litre of water. Steeped 16hrs in the fridge. Then filtered twice.

It's rather nice and any roasty edge has gone to become a very sweet rounded chocolate. Cold brews it seems really do bring out the sweetness over the longer period.

Next time I'll go for 24hrs I reckon to compare only as what I have ended up with is very nice anyway.

Will shortly be attempting one of those Swedish coffee lemonades Jeebsy linked me to and have a feeling it could be a hit.

Proper coffee day today, most excellent!


----------



## robashton

24 hours you're likely to start getting musty flavours - coffee goes stale even while you brew it!


----------



## jeebsy

48 hour cold brew for the win


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Lol and there is discord in Glasgow.........

I should maybe double the 16hrs to 32hrs I suppose to see a full contrast and which to of you I am most akin......watch this space


----------



## jeebsy

I've had tasty overnight brews and tasty two day brews, try it and see what you prefer...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Oh I will be man, you know me. Well sort of but know what I mean!


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> 48 hour cold brew for the win


This sounds frightful.

I've never had a good cold brew beyond 16hrs - dirty.


----------



## jeebsy

Did you try the cold brew at the stall?


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> This sounds frightful.
> 
> I've never had a good cold brew beyond 16hrs - dirty.


Never had a good one at less than 48.


----------



## Phil104

Just back from cycling and what could be better than two recovery espressos: El Salavdor Finca Argentina - Has Bean's latest Steve's Secret Stash and I could feel the recovery taking place as it slipped, oh so sweetly, down


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Did you try the cold brew at the stall?


No man, too busy with your ekspresso!

Made myself a nice NYAWIRA AA just now, dialled back on strength a bit and also on extraction and now it's just a really pleasing juicy sweet coffee. Thinking about upping the extraction and keeping the strength down somehow

View attachment 15600


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That Swedish Lemonade










With everything going on it there was a surprise in the fact the coffee is brought to the front and given a sweet strength and liqueur type taste, guessing this is the work of the lemon syrup. Kinda Kahlua sorta thing but not as sickly.

All this jumps off around the bitter tonic and sharp lemon amazingly. The way the coffee flavour sits up front is quite stunning.

All in all really nice even the lady of the house was impressed.


----------



## garydyke1

Pulled an absolute beaut of a shot today .

ETHIOPIA SHAKISO ABYOT BORU WASHED

20g - > 48.5g - > unknown.

6-7 BAR, pulled three times. (pre infusion 66% set to 45 seconds)

The Sage does something quite interesting if you grind way too fine. The pressure drops below target and water back flushes into the drip tray.

The fun part is watching pressure like a hawk, when it drops below 5 BAR, end the shot and hit manual again. Pressure zips back up to 6-7 BAR, on the third attempt the puck was saturated sufficiently for a shot to flow and remain at target BAR , so the last of the three pulls lasted about 26 seconds. In total I would guess 50 seconds?!

Fricking delicious! Lemon Lemon sweet Lemon and a faint black tea element in the background. I wished I had my refrac to hand, Id guess the TDS around 10%

Next pull I backed the grind off loads and managed to hit 6-7BAR on the first attempt, total shot time 25 seconds and it was nowhere near as good.

EDIT - The TDS had it been 10% would have been a 25% EY

My second of the two shots was around 8% TDS imo , a not too shabby 20% EY


----------



## robashton

Mad


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That Swedish Lemonade
> 
> With everything going on it there was a surprise in the fact the coffee is brought to the front and given a sweet strength and liqueur type taste, guessing this is the work of the lemon syrup. Kinda Kahlua sorta thing but not as sickly.
> 
> All this jumps off around the bitter tonic and sharp lemon amazingly. The way the coffee flavour sits up front is quite stunning.
> 
> All in all really nice even the lady of the house was impressed.


How much lemon juice did you use?


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Never had a good one at less than 48.


Rob likes prehump, you like post


----------



## jeebsy

IMM Guat, 1.08 TDS, 19.3 EY Chemex. Need to tighten grind up a bit but so drinkable, lovely acidity, could drink buckets of this


----------



## marcuswar

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That Swedish Lemonade
> 
> ...
> 
> With everything going on it there was a surprise in the fact the coffee is brought to the front and given a sweet strength and liqueur type taste, guessing this is the work of the lemon syrup. Kinda Kahlua sorta thing but not as sickly.
> 
> All this jumps off around the bitter tonic and sharp lemon amazingly. The way the coffee flavour sits up front is quite stunning.
> 
> All in all really nice even the lady of the house was impressed.


Sounds intriguing , how do I make one , what's the recipe ?

I tried Googling it but got something completely different from the Urban Dictionary !


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

marcuswar said:


> Sounds intriguing , how do I make one , what's the recipe ?
> 
> I tried Googling it but got something completely different from the Urban Dictionary !


http://sprudge.com/this-iced-coffee-lemonade-from-sweden-is-really-really-good-80931.html

Give it a go totally worth it. Going to mix it up with some made up cascara I have also replacing the coffee.


----------



## jeebsy

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAAahUKEwiZqaz_kuXGAhVC6RQKHfBGAPE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsprudge.com%2Fthis-iced-coffee-lemonade-from-sweden-is-really-really-good-80931.html&ei=Q4WqVdn7BcLSU_CNgYgP&usg=AFQjCNEAHcKyUaiHcGQDogOjDfpL8nrRng&sig2=vVgHGDESU7LXRrQXkgxTPw


----------



## jeebsy

Just made one with the proper amount of lemon juice and it's totally banging


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Just made one with the proper amount of lemon juice and it's totally banging


Don, eh!?


----------



## Drewster

Rhys said:


> Cafe latte from the builders merchants machine..
> 
> .. It's coffee of sorts I guess.


Up until a month ago I stayed in a B&B that used Rijo 42...

The landlady explained that the 42 is the fact that "every" dose has 42 beans!!!

(The rep had apparently shown her this "proudly" on various visits)...

I have never bothered counting my 16-18g dose but it's an awful lot more than 42 beans!!

To be fair they were a pub with a very decent range of very well looked after beers and I doubt they sold much coffee.....


----------



## marcuswar

Sk8-bizarre said:


> http://sprudge.com/this-iced-coffee-lemonade-from-sweden-is-really-really-good-80931.html
> 
> Give it a go totally worth it. Going to mix it up with some made up cascara I have also replacing the coffee.





jeebsy said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAAahUKEwiZqaz_kuXGAhVC6RQKHfBGAPE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsprudge.com%2Fthis-iced-coffee-lemonade-from-sweden-is-really-really-good-80931.html&ei=Q4WqVdn7BcLSU_CNgYgP&usg=AFQjCNEAHcKyUaiHcGQDogOjDfpL8nrRng&sig2=vVgHGDESU7LXRrQXkgxTPw


Thanks guys. I'll certainly give it a go.


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> Rob likes prehump, you like post


I don't like stale coffee


----------



## jeebsy

Bit like saying bread with a 24 hour rise is stale


----------



## jlarkin

Drewster said:


> Up until a month ago I stayed in a B&B that used Rijo 42...
> 
> The landlady explained that the 42 is the fact that "every" dose has 42 beans!!!
> 
> (The rep had apparently shown her this "proudly" on various visits)...
> 
> I have never bothered counting my 16-18g dose but it's an awful lot more than 42 beans!!
> 
> To be fair they were a pub with a very decent range of very well looked after beers and I doubt they sold much coffee.....


Haha! I think generally beans might be about . 1gs so about 4.2g coffee on whatever that was they were making.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just had a small tumbler of the Bolivian Cascara with and added two parts tonic water. Lovely added an edge to the marmalade, will be doing again.

Then the Wahana Longberry Esp.

18g>36g>28secs

This it got deeper and richer with a heavy mouthfeel. The blackurrant gained a little acidity but also a bit of floral to it with the liquorice still hanging in there. Don't get me wrong though that tiny bit of floral doesn't make this anything less than a hefty mouthed spro.

Gonna tighten a little more and see what happens.

Taking the boy into Bath today to see Antman as a treat. Will be trying to find a Chemex if one of the cafes sells them as I doubt I'll find one in any shop but want the contrast and to up my brew game. We'll see and I'll get a decent shot also.


----------



## Jez H

Had one of these in Mrs Athas, Leeds, yesterday morning:

http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/maasai-kenya-250g

truly stunning. Fruity & fresh, just how I like it. Served in a lovely carafe too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Chemex - Square Mile Costa Rican El Vendaval white honey processed. Lovely raspberry sweetness with a lingering tangerine finish.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jez H said:


> Had one of these in Mrs Athas, Leeds, yesterday morning:
> 
> http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/maasai-kenya-250g
> 
> truly stunning. Fruity & fresh, just how I like it. Served in a lovely carafe too!


This interests me, loving the packaging also.


----------



## robashton

I'm still apparently happy to be drinking the Colombian from Papercup (split as a spro + flat white*, 40g over 30s).

As a spro it's just a really good ordinary average spro, fruity and sweet so long as you don't over-extract into roasty territory. I kinda approve of this, wish coffee wasn't seasonal as this is a coffee that I'd love to just have lying around at all times for when guests came around and "just wanted a coffee".

As a flat white it gets lost a little bit, sweet milk + sweet coffee = cup of sweet goo, suspect that this would go down well with the non-coffee drinkers I know.

*using those 6oz cups from Has Bean that totally aren't actually 6oz, maybe 5oz if you're generous.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Doing it right pre Antman at the cinema with the boy. Colombian major sticky red fruits and nuts!


----------



## robashton

I really need to get my ass back down there sometime.

Last time I went to Colonna and Smalls I was into coffee but I wasn't into coffee.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

robashton said:


> I really need to get my ass back down there sometime.
> 
> Last time I went to Colonna and Smalls I was into coffee but I wasn't into coffee.


This is the very place that last year got me into coffee as you say last year and started me proper interest.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Today ....

Has Bean - Finca Argentina - spro and milk , delicious as always

V60 Atkinsons - Brazillian Daterra Joia Organica - Caramel - chocolate - treacle - then this afternoon , Capps with the same , really nice caramel and toffee milk drinks .....

Pulled one **** spro - 45 seconds EK at zero - 7 bar all the way .... interesting

Sunny day , tasty coffee .......


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Pulled one **** spro - 45 seconds EK at zero - 7 bar all the way .... interesting


You need Spence's magic water


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> You need Spence's magic water


Yes i suspect so....


----------



## robashton

I tweaked my DB to do 7bars by default - and it made for interesting times.

Kinda settled on the extract fast, extract hard route for my spro at the mo.

95C over 30s for this Finca Kattia Herbazu (yielding 40g) - not *quite* there, either need to let it pour a little longer or tighten up to keep my volume down. Having fun playing that game even though the sweet spot is in singing "let it flow, let it flooow"


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> You need Spence's magic water


Plus I've leant the refractometer out , so I've now idea if it tastes good or not


----------



## garydyke1

Mouths are so oldschool


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Mouths are so oldschool


I don't know what number it is....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> I don't know what number it is....


but at least you know how brown it makes the milk go


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok I'm doing away with the spro........nah I'm joking of course but!

I just made my first Chemex. I didn't even make it right (according to what I've seen and read).

I thought I had ground pretty coarse, pour time after bloom was around 4.30-5mins so probably over extracted.

Besides all that the Atkinsons Daterra Laurina I just made was still flipping really nice. Stormed straight back in for a second cup. The more cooled second really brought the flavours forward.

Got all that really ripe satsuma that was in the spro but with more peachy to it also then the soft choc.

The only disappointment was still no cinnamon but when it tastes so good anyway a minor quibble.

So Chemex, made it wrong, never had one before, do I like it? **** yeah!.....and if I learn to make it better or more correctly cooor, what...










This weekend, cold brews, lemonades, spros, cafes and now chemex. Enjoying my coffee ha you ain't even coming close.

*SLURP


----------



## jeebsy

Is that a three cup?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah man I looked at a six and though only a few quid more would just be overkill for my needs.

The little .65ltr oil pourer I got works a treat. Really steady flow possibly helped by the lid that while not being air tight helps steady it all.

Very very nice cup mate.


----------



## jeebsy

What recipe you using?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I've only used one as only made one hahaha. Grind was two tight even though I thought it looked pretty coarse with pour or water through at nearly 5 mins, well if what I read was right.

No scales capable till I get Brewista either......However as follows.

28g - 450ml

All the usual bit warm all, wet filter etc. Small pour let bloom for thirty secs. Then follow with rest in circular motions until done. EDIT: I stop started the main pour three times also. ( just read others writing that down didn't realise it was an included detail)

All seemed to go well just over on the 'full' pour time. Well according to the 'rules'......

Tasted very nice though. Grind looked sort of granulated sugar size maybe a little larger.

I have done far to much the last two days and feel sickly as lol but want to make another one or the split shot with the Wahana I promised myself earlier. I don't need it just have a new thing which seems to produce a Don cup and as for the split just want to taste it and compare the spro to cortado.

It's a hard life eh hahaha


----------



## jlarkin

Foundry Rocko Mountain done Behmohr style. Hands down my best attempt! Very tasty, getting that funky fruit flavour


----------



## jeebsy

Foundry here too but the Kenyan Gathongo. 20 in 46 out in 28. Loads of mouthfeel for an EK shot, cracker.


----------



## johnealey

Hi Jeebsy, ordered some Foundry gathongo, roasted yesterday, how long did you leave yours to rest? Looking forward to trying this new one but only ordered 350g so trying to limit the wastage.

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Wake to spro of Extract Wahana Longberry Esp 18g>36g>29secs. Boom deep rich thick bang! All that was in there before just more intense and still tasting the liquorice finish half way into work. That one is on now and flipping split later!!

Into work Atkinsons - Daterra Laurina in the Cores. Open fresh clean orange yum. Pretty gad dam awesome, bit more body than the Chemex which works but still a super fresh cup......and yeah MrBoots, totally suited to the Chemex and Cores as opposed to a spro where it seems a little like its struggling like its trying to impress but doesn't quite have the punch/knockout power. Brew though super fresh!!


----------



## robashton

Still on this Finca Kattia Herbazu, upped to 45g in 30s to keep the same sweetness I had yesterday (coffee is weird).

Might try to do it in 25s later just to see how it pans out, but the bella vista is calling me today too..


----------



## tobimax

This morning Has Bean Brazil Perfetio. I rested it for a few day but not really doing anything for me. At the moment I'm finding it smooth with no kick. Ok I have it as a cappalatte, but does not come close to the Foundry Finca El Amate

i was using previously. This had more kick for a breakfast coffee


----------



## jeebsy

johnealey said:


> Hi Jeebsy, ordered some Foundry gathongo, roasted yesterday, how long did you leave yours to rest? Looking forward to trying this new one but only ordered 350g so trying to limit the wastage.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> John


I got stuck in the day it arrived but whether it's rest time (10 days now maybe) or i've just got it dialled in (needs a much coarser grind than i'm used to) i'm enjoying it much more as espresso now, this morning's was excellent and had a look in the cup hoping there might be another sip left after i'd finished :-(


----------



## robashton

Finca Kattia Herbazu, down to 24s for 46g - so much cleaner now and sweeter (like most EKspro once you come down to this time and yield). Wish I'd got it at 25s as I think I'd have just that little bit more sweetness eaked out. Difference between 8am and 10am is about 0.2 on the dial today. Stoopid.


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> and had a look in the cup hoping there might be another sip left after i'd finished :-(


I love when those shots happen, love love love.

I gotta get me some of this new stuff


----------



## robashton

Okay, stuck the Finca Bella Vista through the EK finally as a spro, 28s for 45g, should have gone slightly faster as we're in a trough here but wow, honey texture and sweetness - tasting notes match up for a change


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Supping on the left overs of last night's chemex using Has Bean decaf (it was late, about 11.30....).

Super chilled with a tonic water mix, all silky choc n brown sugar clean with the tonic twang. Not bad at all.


----------



## fluffles

Two brewed coffees today, both the same coffee - one by me and one from my local cafe.

Outpost Roasters Colombian Tolima El Meridiano.

My brew (hausgrind) - Red apple acidity with a sort of caramel and treacle toffee finish. Very nice.

Greenhood coffee house (ek43) - Like my brew, but magnified many times! The apple acidity is slightly less prominent but the sweetness is massive. Lovely aftertaste.

Nice coffee this one.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Wahana Longberry Esp.

20g>41g>30secs (20g basket works much better in the Gaggia PF than the free 22g one I had. Flow, times etc all tied up in comparison to the 18g basket much better. Happy days, the 22g was to tight to the inside bottom of PF I think causing main probs and generally over long pour times).

Spro as before all good and hitting notes.

Cortado......ummm I like it but I don't know why. I'm burnt out and it still seems to finish liquorice but along with something. Drinking as a whole is nice but think my tired head and mouth can't suss what's going on taste wise, maybe choc sweetness and liquorice just can't place it. Body is nice and gloopy though.

I'll just have to try again not a chore though all tasty. It's either weird and tasty or just tasty and I need bed.


----------



## robashton

Just did a 30 minute soak of that Square Mile Kenyan AA in the Aeropress, suddenly there is a whole lotta sweetness and the weird acidity that I find difficult in Kenyans is all but gone.

This where I'd quite like to know what EY I'd reached and whether I could get more... (tempted to reduce my dose even more and go to a medium espresso grind on the EK..)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'm three brews into this Kenyan from The Barn. Well roasted beans and spookily reminiscent of the last Kenyan we had, Rungeto Co-operative. Juicy, gloopy and complex. Recommended.


----------



## robashton

I'm working my way through that bag of Bella Vista washed caturra from Has Bean still, honey sweetness is everywhere but I've not hit the money shot just yet though.

Need to get through it, the SQM Gelana Abaya is nearly ready for espresso and I've still got the SQM kenyan to get through (and a behmor arriving today)


----------



## Mr O




----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Wahana Longberry Esp x 3 methods tonight....

Spro was still good like a blackurrant and liquorice sweet.

Cortado still confusing me it is mega choc with rich liquorice mix but there's something still in there throwing me!!! It's floral in there like lavender or parma violet or something coming up out of the deep dark flavours in there. Weird only as I can't put my finger on it but very nice.

Then a Chemex which I totally screwed up grinding far far to coarse, actually laughable coarse and so was under extracted. However there was subtle blackcurrant and then still the liquorice finish. Has potential to have quite a juicy one I think if I hadn't balls'd it up!! Still good enough to drink though just a tad weak







.

All three leave a lingering liquorice mouth which is well nice and really enjoying the Chemex in comparison to use along side the spro and making experimenting with the same bean way interesting even if I did balls it up tonight!

Did the split shot then a hour and a half dog walk to come back and make the chemex. Great great way to play the evening out got three other bags of major interest waiting in the wings. Freaking awesome, I mean we are supposed to be talking about coffee aren't we? I could talk about it a lot tonight...

Oh and gave the lady the other half of the chemex, she put milk with it. I shrugged my shoulders, sighed and asked "Is it nice? What's it taste of coffee?" to the reply of "Yeah coffee, it is nice though". I will win her over yet, it was a bad chemex as I said already pffft.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Foundry Roasters - Gathongo AB

45 second shot on the EK ..eeeeeeeeekkkk but

Espresso - juicy, cranberry , fresh acidity, balanced....wanna push the sweetness bit more

Could this be the bean that changes my mind about Kenyan espresso ?

Looks a distinct possibility @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Watching! Jeebsy is liking it also by the sounds of it......Didn't wanna do a first order from them with the Yirg. This one sounds more like it.....


----------



## Rhys

Still on the Coffee Compass Communidad Tres Estrellas Taypiplaya (LSOL)

16>30.8 A nicely pulled shot, starting with the 'fellini move', 10 seconds pre-infusion, then gradual increase - tapering off towards the end.

Very smooth, no acidity worth mentioning. Really enjoyed this one. Not much crema (not that I'm bothered as the beans are getting on a bit).










Then made another (same recipe) this time into my little mug and steamed some milk. Got a lovely microfoam going, started to pour and got the makings of a heart but started wiggling and mucked it up.










A lovely, satisfying cup of coffee which I've looked forward to all day.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gathango AB - @foundryroasters.com

Coarsened up the grind a bit ..group head wasn't quite up to temp this morning either...

Espresso tho - cranberry bright not jarring , then in the last of the three sips, of singles shot, I got a massive red currant juicy hit...two shots in so far , neither 100 percent nailed but both delicious all the same....

Looking forward to another when I get home tonight


----------



## robashton

Well - I've finally opened that Square Mile Gelana Abaya....

WOW WOW WOW WOW.

It's reminiscent of that Rocko Mountain (well they're both heirloom naturals I guess), but it's not quite as "in yo' face", more subtle.

I had to coarsen the grind up a *lot* for this, ended up at about 2.5 on the classic dial (usually I'd be between 1.6-2.0), it's hyper soluble and much darker in colour than the beans I usually use.

Pleasingly, this doesn't mean over-developed or roasty (you'd hope not with Square Mile!) - and I'm pleased to see that this is indeed a thing. (Still learning over here). Just epic sweetness at every turn, they say butterscotch and I can see it - really it's a sweet blueberry smoothie.

View attachment 15681


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

robashton said:


> Just epic sweetness at every turn, they say butterscotch and I can see it - really it's a sweet blueberry smoothie.


That bit!

Only had the Sweetshop and Decaf but both rated.


----------



## Rhys

That sounds lovely!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just made a Chemex of the Wahana Longberry Esp from Extract.

Got my grind size sussed, last night was so off it was hilarious but tonight's looked right and transfered to the cup well. Followed a recipe recipe, technique from @jeebsy as best I could without capability of scales for pour but to ml water and grams coffee.

Subtle blackcurrant with the acidity and juicy mouthfeel but the liquorice, holy **** the liquorice!!! Smashing through the blackurrant with a hammer and coating your mouth and sticking while lasting ages. It's still all round my tongue and cheeks now five mins later and I love liquorice!!

The Chemex just rung the goodness out of this bean with a stranglehold. Amazing.

You wait till I get those bigger scales and can get a bit honed on this Chemex I am gonna smash the freak out of things.

Got a 36g of this bean left so a shot in the morning then the rest Chemex tomorrow evening after the Funka gets opened and dialled in.

Big up Jeebsy and the recipe man seriously just mashed that chemex right in, nothing muted or lacking there big clean bold flavours. Massive NOM and it is only gonna get better when fully equipped with some pour over sized scales!!!! Edit: which I have now preordered HURRAH!!!

The split wasn't bad either.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Extract - Unkle Funka

Yes! First off 'looks' lighter in roast. Smells lovely once opened.

First attempt 18g>36g>28secs

Subtle hints of banana in the background very and up front pineapple with maybe some mango to boot. Syrupy and sticky.

Party of freshness in the mouth and almost don't want to tweak it but know I will.

The little bit of banana sweetness in the background means you can't help but compare it to that pacamara from Has Bean. That was all banana though and this has the other acidic stuff going on making it quite different and more lively, adding to the complexity.

For a first shot it was great it's got the sweet and sharp of all that tropical island and sunshine going on. Great stuff! Well impressed and funky indeed.


----------



## Obsy

Unkle Funka were the first beans I ever tried and even with my first set up and no idea, I knew my days of drinking coffee would change forever. I can't detect flavours like you guys but I knew I was tasting something unlike anything I'd had before. Unkle Funka holds a special place for me.

I received the Hasbean espresso starter pack from my brother and nephew for my birthday so just finished Blake in a 40min aeropress. Tasty with more flavour coming through than my previous short steeps.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Obsy said:


> Unkle Funka were the first I ever tried


Not a bad place to start and would have been a bit of a wow moment for sure letting you taste there's a bit more to coffee than just well 'the taste of coffee' so to speak.


----------



## simontc

Last of my unkle funka drunked today. Good express for sure- regret being put off aeropressing it more by its espresso moniker; it came out a sumptuous little brew. Picked up a bag of notes kamwangi ab today to cover the wait for foundry stuff to roast/arrive/rest. A steep 10.50... Hope its good!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Properly properly impressed with the Funka. Gonna have to split shot it tonight, in about half hour. It's got a really good balance of fruity acid to sweetness. Just works and is super interesting in mouth.


----------



## simontc

In mouth it has a lychee texture... A bit of a mango acidity/sweetness.


----------



## simontc

In some respects I preferred Strangelove though...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I wanted to try the Strangelove just cause of the name but the tasting notes on the Wahana Longberry Esp and Funka won me over.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just did the Funka as a split.

Same shout in the spro and if that pineapple/mango acid/sweet is lychee well I like it a lot and well rounded sticky mouth feel. The acid is so matched by the sweet it's not tart just real lively. Lovely.

My mini cortado thing. Still holds a bit of that acid but losses to the sweetness and goes all kinds of full on gloopy. Like a juicy mango crossed with a real light white grape acidity instead of the pineapple acidity of the spro, sweet full mouth. Properly lush.

I want to try a Chemex but I dare not tonight. 2 spros and a cortado is wired enough. Loving this one though, it won't last long!!


----------



## robashton

Real men drink spro at night*

Just did myself some of that SQM Gelana Abaya - I wasn't in the mood for the fruity side of life this eve, so I tightened up to where I'd usually pull gushers with other beans and did a 35s shot (38g from 18g in). Right through the "zone of weirdness" (tm @jeebsy) and out the other side.

My first attempt at tightening up yielded in 40g in 28s and it was unpalatable, strange how two sides of this hump can be so delish and yet this be so vile.

The in your face fruit has been taken away and the shot is sticky and sweet in the mouth. The butterscotch has taken on a darker tone (there are some hints that this bean has been near a fire, but they're only hints and at this level of extraction I'd kinda expect that in any bean that didn't look like it avoided the sun all its life).

I think tomorrow morning's coffee will be like this, I might loosen up slightly and go for 40g in the same time but this is definitely where the action is tonight.

*I'm doing some work, I'm allowed


----------



## Step21

I've been brewing with HasBean Bolivian Irupana Peaberry (washed) and getting great brews as immersion (Bonavita) and drip (Brazen).

Lovely and sweet with darkish chocolate and a subtle rose/turkish delight flavour from both methods. Can't say which i prefer. Very good indeed!


----------



## simontc

Mmmm, that sounds good!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Tightened up the Funka a little playing now....

17.5g>32g>31secs

Oh dear me no, all bitter and twisted. All the fun and life gone out of it. No sharp/sweet, drank it as it's early and off to work but backed the grind back off to before ready for when I come home and to get back to the tropical paradise of last night.


----------



## robashton

Still on the Galana Abaya, in the mood for fruit this morning so back at the other side, 44g in 27s and this was still a bit slow really.

Great in milk though, so having it as a flat white.


----------



## robashton

Oh my - the foundry Kenyan through the Behmor - it's like drinking hot blackcurrant juice.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Funka in the Chemex , all that sweet juicy going on with the low subtle acid wang jumping about in the middle of it keeping it lively. Long after finishing sweet in the mouth lingers juicy coating it.

I haven't had a lychee in a long long time but instead of trying to compare to the mango/ripe white grape a good comparison after tasting this would be a dragon fruit which I have had more recently. That low acid almost sickly glucose sweet flesh would be pretty much spot on.


----------



## garydyke1

Fresh crop El Salvador la Ilusion washed, via the Brazen


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Funka split this morning really does rock it. Love the way it holds it's acidity in the cortado just going a bit sweeter in the small amount of milk.

Just had a stand alone spro works across everything this one spro, milk, brew, lovely happy sunny zing!

Note to self: Really need to sort a 3oz glass so if I fancy just making a cortado I can.


----------



## simontc

Absolutely agree it kills brew... It was a bit more temperamental for me in spro and milk. Sometimes I nailed it, but there was such a small margin for error which is a bitch when you've a) still only got a porlex and b) only have 250g to play with.... I might return to it at some point. Putting a foundry order today







just had a spro with the notes, 18- 30.5... Blueberry for sure. Had a longer shot yesterday (18-36) nearly unpalatable lemon acidity, but was pretty nice in milk. I think a middle ground pull later today


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ended up chucking the last 100g of Funka into a cold brew, was due to make a second batch. I reckon it could make a seriously nice one it's so lively!

Have moved on to Has Bean El Salvador.

Just made a couple of spros first was to long at 17.5g>35g>45secs still not bad drank half of it.

Then 17g>34g>36secs you ever had one of those cherries that are all squishy, have sticky juicy liquid going on and have a thin chocolate coat. The ones you can get that still have a stalk attached. One of them.

I feel sick as I've not long had a coffee lemonade but both those shots were so worth it, even the bad one was cherry.

Pacamara ones I'm liking them.......

Where's my fizzy water........


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kenyan foundry... Dropped the temp abit...

Espresso - Nomalicious shot. Sweet , cranberry, refreshing..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

^ ordered a bag last night........As a 350g bag I get to have a good play machine/spro and brew.


----------



## simontc

Thats one of the four on its way to me- mainly because of your positive references boots...

Just had a flat with the notes kenyan- spro came out not well, but in milk there was an intriguing play on a cheesecake thing I've picked up on in milk so far; a little more of the blueberry edge it had in smaller shot.... Daily dreaming about a new grinder, but I know I'd not wake up from sleep if my lady came home to an expensive beast on the side.


----------



## risky

A belter of a Chemex thanks to Unkle Funka. The scents off it are incredible. Takes me back to being at the markets in Vietnam, overwhelming whiffs of unknown and exotic fruits. Strangely there is almost an espresso strength kick to this I'm getting.

Need to hurry up my grinder refurb so I can get some spro on the go.


----------



## robashton

Finishing off my Gabaya Alalalalaauayayayayaaaaa... er, the SQM Ethiopian.

Had to tighten up a bit this morning, still doing 23s shots at few grind sizes tighter than I was doing the 30s ones a few days ago, I'll never understand coffee.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

risky said:


> A belter of a Chemex thanks to Unkle Funka. The scents off it are incredible.
> 
> overwhelming whiffs of unknown and exotic fruits. Strangely there is almost an espresso strength kick to this I'm getting.....


That's what I found, just works all round holds its twang in a small amount of milk also. That's why I ended up chucking some in a cold brew, well that and I have some other really nice beans too (still steeping). It just seems to be mad lively across, spro, milk, chemex.

Just really interested to see how it deals cold. Deffo an interesting whichever choice of cup you try.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Sometimes I wish I could do latte art, then well then I drink it and the taste just makes me go pffft who cares.....










Has Bean El Salvador tried as a Chemex earlier snaffled it right up.

Now a little 3oz cortado. Still a cherry edge in it but that dark choc has stayed plain but gone super rich and sweeter, really really rich and slurp worthy.

The rubbish art didn't last long, the poor quality of it you see hides a pretty special little drink that I got to enjoy more than you. Delicious!


----------



## robashton

I found getting better at latte art improved my taste, as being able to pour properly pretty meant I'd reached the right temperature and good texture









Speaking of which, just did a split shot, spro and flat white of the penultimate shot of Gelana Abaya, 40g in 26s much more where this coffee is at by this age.

My flat white picture is in the latte art thread


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Think the milk is pretty on target it's all down to technique with me mate. I've dropped drinking flats and cappas really which probably doesn't help.

Only thing with milk is the cortado and was my mini mini ones but did get a couple of 3oz ones yesterday (pictured ^). Nice size and prefer the strength of flavour to a 5oz cup.

The other thing is I probably don't even have one of those every day so practice is hard come by but well it'll come eventually. It's all spros and Chemex, the cortado is more really just to compare in milk so I know.

Not saying I don't like the cortado, I love it hence the moving to it from the comparison milk drink I'd use before being a 5oz flat/cappa, just has more umphf than a 5oz.

Same bean see what it does and the spro to chemex is great to try one to the other then throw the cortado in and I get to see what effect milk has on it without being to soft milky if you get me, it's still a bit punchy with more edge.


----------



## Rhys

Finishing off the PNG medium(dark) roast, on it's last legs so made a flat white, this time with whole milk and got a better result with the microfoam. Nothing to shout about art-wise but managed to get a squiggle. I've got about 4 bags with a few grams in each, might mix them all up, grind them a bit courser and do a moka pot.. Taste will be either dire or out of this world.. Sink or drink..


----------



## robashton

Oh god - just did the Foundry Kenyan as a spro, 95C 25s with 47g out - so juicy - it's almost as if it isn't going to dehydrate me. I can get used to this.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The Funka as a cold brew, 30 hour steep, chemex filtered.

The difference in this to my last is exactly what you'd expect being twice the steep time. Flavours are more pronounced and it still has some of that Funka life to it with a now choc liqueur type finish.

Had a sip of the last cold brew I had left over after the small tester of Funka cold and it just seems muted, watery and weak in comparison.

Next cold brew goes 48 hour steep without a doubt and I'm gonna pick the bean carefully. Gonna get the richest fruity thing I can. It's almost blooming tempting to try that bananarama pacamara from Has Bean as a cold brew that has potential to be mental!!


----------



## simontc

What's your cold brew method? Are you creating a 'concentrate' with your steep or are you going full immersion? Same for cascara, or different? Its been a while since I've cold brewed coffee, but for cascara am following the rave instructions of 10g per 100g for 12 hours, which is then watered down 1:3 ...


----------



## robashton

Started my day off with the Foundry Kenyan again as a spro, kept at the same setting as last night (which always seems to mean a couple of extra seconds for the same yield, I assume ambient temperature overnight and during the day has something to do with that).

Not a bad thing though, lose a bit of clarity in exchange for something a bit sweeter and traditional. 45g in 27s from 18g dry


----------



## truegrace

Hill and valley, puts hairs on ya chest!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

simontc said:


> What's your cold brew method? Are you creating a 'concentrate' with your steep or are you going full immersion? Same for cascara, or different? Its been a while since I've cold brewed coffee, but for cascara am following the rave instructions of 10g per 100g for 12 hours, which is then watered down 1:3 ...


Only the second one I have made of coffee but full immersion then just filter it through the Chemex, not making into a concentrate but am considering trying this.

Cascara same process but only have steeped around the 12-14hour mark. Coffee was first 16 hour first attempt then second at 30 hour with favourable results. On the hunt now for a bean I think will suit the process and the 48 hour steep. BIG Boozy/fruity is in mind.

Need to purchase some more cascara.


----------



## simontc

Espresso and flat made with the Kenya notes. Pushed the grind a notch, about a 40 sec pull but 18-36 tasted sweeter, had a lovely blueberry thing right in the mix, a tea like bitterness (maybe a bit woody/piney- though not lap sang level; gentle) but retained the lemony bite. In milk a lemon cheesecake with a little splodge of blueberry compote; blueberries on the fore segue into a sweet creamy unctuousness cut with a lingering lemon tartness. Feeling more confident with this bean now for sure- though not 100% one i would go for spro again when its done, needs a bit more balance methinks. will try an aeropress of it soon. Looking forward to foundry stuff arriving!


----------



## simontc

Thanks sk8... Might give full immerse a go


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Finished of the Atkinsons Daterra Laurina in a couple of Cores mugs in work. Lovely just never did get that cinnamon.....shame but still great sweet juicy super ripe satsuma.

Today's bean though on full trial Has Bean El Salvador.....

One Cores at work: Cherry juicy boom boom lush

Spro one this morning and this evening: Still on that mental juicy thin choc covered cherry thing, good syrupy full mouth on it. Like it a lot.

Cortado one off tonight: Super boozy gloopy cherry brandy with a hint of the tartness left and deep rich sweet choc finish. Bloody marvelous. Even got something that reassembled part of a tulip to look at, didn't look at it long!

This bean is taking a hiding and rising to the occassion across the board.

Really glad I got a couple of 3oz glasses for the cortados. Gives me the chance to enjoy my spro and cortado as a bigger drink. Still enjoy doing a split but they are a bit dinky......

In relation to splits can I ask the EK users and split makers what output they are getting per cup or overall in grams?

Trying to suss out if I am just being greedy or it is my 20g in to 40g out is actually smaller in comparison. A little 20g spro and 20g in my mini 2oz cortado just leaves me wanting a bit on savouring the moment.......


----------



## robashton

Generally split shots means about 22g per xup


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

robashton said:


> Generally split shots means about 22g per xup


Cheers mate I had a feeling it was me being greedy, I was right lol........

I'll stick with my mini 2oz cortado on the experimental splits then.

If i really like it then it's a full double shot into the 3oz cortado glass. A little 20ish gram shot into the 3oz is just to much milky for for me taste wise.

I am the same with the spro I sup on 20g and want more to savour the flavour.

Splits to experiment then.....full doubles to savour on my whim at the time and a full double spro followed by a double shot 3oz cortado* when I'm just being plain old flavour greedy!!!*


----------



## Rhys

Just had two flat whites, both Casa Espresso Unione. 16g with Fellini. Lovely cocoa taste, and very smooth. Even my other half loved it (drunk half my seconds cup) and she has to have sugar in usually if she tries any of mine. She said you could definitely taste the cocoa.. Then said "..you will have to get some more.."


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> Generally split shots means about 22g per xup


Is a xup 4th wave coffee paraphernalia?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Star Wars cup/lingo...


----------



## bronc

Foundry's Rocko Mountain Reserve.

Second shot and I'm loving this. I can't make out the strawberries but my extraction isn't perfect yet. By the way, do the dark spots in the crema signify something?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Tamp may be a little heavy or grind a little fine. One or the other. I say this not due to the dark spots but the couple of drops of water I saw. You may have a little bit of pressure/water trying to escape round or inbetween the edge of the gasket seal and rim of your basket. Make sure its locked in tight.

The spots are not a prob but may signify slight over extraction not definitely though and will possibly go with the slightly lighter tamp and or slightly coarser grind to sort the water drips.

Unless of course you just warmed or washed the PF so was still wet and the water is dripping due to that and not a pressure leak at all in which case ignore me









If it tastes good is the biggest test, crema is just a visual thing and though look pretty just not important.


----------



## bronc

My bottomless portafilter locks at ~4 o'clock which I sometimes forget. It did taste a bit bitter so I'm thinking overextracted as well. My shot prep is lacking I guess..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

bronc said:


> My bottomless portafilter locks at ~4 o'clock which I sometimes forget. It did taste a bit bitter so I'm thinking overextracted as well. My shot prep is lacking I guess..


Same place my bottomless portafilter locks, standard or spout is a 6 o'clock. I have a Gaggia Classic and SJ.

Did you have a little leak or just washed/warmed?

If leak either lighten your tamp a bit or make the grind a tiny bit coarser and try again. Only try one thing though don't complicate it by doing both and see what you get, I am always over complicating things. Tiny adjustments can make all the difference. Can be fiddly getting a bean dialed in even for the more experienced on here, which I'm not


----------



## bronc

It was a little leak as I didn't lock the portafilter tight enough. Part of my problem is that in the mornings I have time for only two shots so I can't make all the adjustment I want in one day. By the time the next day comes I've forgotten if I need to grind finer, tamp lighter, etc.. Maybe I need to start writing down my impressions of each shot..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

bronc said:


> It was a little leak as I didn't lock the portafilter tight enough. Part of my problem is that in the mornings I have time for only two shots so I can't make all the adjustment I want in one day. By the time the next day comes I've forgotten if I need to grind finer, tamp lighter, etc.. Maybe I need to start writing down my impressions of each shot..


I have decided I need to do the same as in recording stuff to do with beans etc I have had some great ones but forgotten which or where from as in roaster and only be at it 6-7 months but not started yet. I must try harder.

There is more than one person I know of on here that keep full on spreadsheets. It seems to be a good idea.

Good luck with the tweaks!!


----------



## Fevmeister

If those people could share those spreadsheets that would be good


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo pulped natural in the v60. 12>200 in about 2 minutes. Delish. Lots of hazelnut, little chocolatey and something else I can't place. Slight licorice perhaps.


----------



## Casa_Espresso

I'm so happy you are enjoying it, and you must listen to your wife, women are always right











Rhys said:


> Just had two flat whites, both Casa Espresso Unione. 16g with Fellini. Lovely cocoa taste, and very smooth. Even my other half loved it (drunk half my seconds cup) and she has to have sugar in usually if she tries any of mine. She said you could definitely taste the cocoa.. Then said "..you will have to get some more.."


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Fevmeister said:


> If those people could share those spreadsheets that would be good


That's a bit like asking someone to do all the footwork for you and would also mean you miss out on all the fun of researching, experimenting yourself.

More importantly though it could be utterly useless to you as all findings are according to their palate, tastings and equipment used. What you find in the cup from a bean could be totally different and their spreadsheet could send you on a massively wild goose chase.


----------



## garydyke1

Square Mile Kenya NYAWIRA AA

Over-extracted the hell out of it in the Chemex. Might try again later.


----------



## robashton

Had a bit of a crazy day yesterday with Mr Wallace visiting Cafe Ashton to play with some new gear, coffee, techniques, etc - so I'm feeling a bit wiped out today for coffee!

I shall have one espresso though, and today i's the Toarco Jaya Sulawesi from The Barn, which I grabbed from Pena towards the end of the day yesterday. Another washed coffee- nice and and simple on the palatte. It's sat for a couple of weeks so it's very tame. Me like.

I'll order in some fruity coffee next time I'm at home for a long stint - I'm super bored of washed coffees.


----------



## Mrboots2u

This coffee may be a bit bold on the base notes for me...its from a multi award winning chain though....Holland , most places have the " gear " .but coffer was presented expertly.good milk temp etc.I could see a few if the darker boys enjoying it for sure. Streets ahead of UK chains


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Digging the cup.


----------



## simontc

Natural is waaaay more fun


----------



## robashton

I thought I was done with coffee for the day but I popped into avenue g for some tea and ended up with a filter done in a Chemex.

a natural Costa rican, one of Falcon's imports can't remember the farm.

prettty decent - slightly roasty on the tail but otherwise sweet and buttery, I genuinely enjoyed it so there you go.


----------



## Fevmeister

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That's a bit like asking someone to do all the footwork for you and would also mean you miss out on all the fun of researching, experimenting yourself.
> 
> More importantly though it could be utterly useless to you as all findings are according to their palate, tastings and equipment used. What you find in the cup from a bean could be totally different and their spreadsheet could send you on a massively wild goose chase.


I understand what I was asking for.

My intention was never to try replicate their 'best' findings or replicate any thing in the spreadsheets. I just thought it would be interesting to see what some people are up to and what their spreadsheets contain, I doubt I will ever make such a spreadsheet so it'd be good for me to see what extent some fellow enthusiasts go to!


----------



## simontc

... In truth could be fun creating spreadsheets adorned with notes about beans and change in flavour profiles with variables, including rest days, changed. Would be the most subjective spreadsheets ever, but a fun tool to compare stuff with each other, and also a cool set of reads for others thinking about checking out some beans.


----------



## simontc

Got that notes Kenyan aeropressed up- flat and uninspiring. I was expecting something super lively, super crisp and nada. Just a little bitterness. Not got much left so may be consigned to spro only as foundry stuff should be arriving soon


----------



## robashton

Having a little session this morning, so I've got

- A sample bag of some Kenyan Theri from Papercup - done it in the Brazen, it's fruity and light - I'll be passing some good feedback back on this one

- the IMM as a spro (30s, 40g - it's a washed bourbon, not much to say, it's smooth and sweet and easy)

- The Sulawesi from Barn as a spro (45g in 34s, super sweet, very low acidity, surprised at how well this came out, I was aiming for 30s but forgot it was the morning and I had to loosen up)

- The kenyan from Foundry as a spro (42g in 30s) - enough to bring the acidity down, enough to leave it in, delish ribena concentrate (Screw you Tesco!)


----------



## robashton

OH G'DAMN.

Now I've let it cool down a bit, this Kenyan test roast might be my favourite so far this year. (I got lucky with the Brazen too)

its a a little grassy, not as soluble as most papercups so perhaps a tad underdeveloped but I can taste blackberry and cinnamon and it's pretty pleasing,


----------



## simontc

I now see papercup with at least three mentions in the last few days- who are these guys?


----------



## simontc

Just bought a flat from bean about town (London coffee vans that aren't rubbish). Dark Chocolate, caramel , hint of a tang- low grapefruit maybe? Possibly a guava? Peppery spice in there. Developing into a red fruits after taste; plummy rather than berries. Presiding dark choc though. Its good, not too standard in terms of flavour but with a familiar (to quote boots) nom to it.


----------



## garydyke1

Tanzania Selian Blocks E&F Natural Blue Mountain (yes that one)

Weird weird weird but fricking tasty. Fennel , anise, pine cone, herbal & other strange flavours I cant describe but they are familiar . It tastes very 'purple' and yet 'green' at the same time.

EDIT - Upon cooling this has morphed into 95% bitter cacao and turkish delight, the cadburys one from the late 80's

I implore you all to try this bizarre rare coffee!


----------



## robashton

simontc said:


> I now see papercup with at least three mentions in the last few days- who are these guys?


Papercup are a local coffee shop and roaster here in Glasgow. I've been told one of the first specialty places to open back in the day (which explains the style of coffee). Believe it was started and then sold by the chap that now owns Peña nearby.

I don't rate the coffee personally that highly, it's a bit roasty most of the time for me but the lighter roasts make good emergency stock and its well developed so easy to work with.

The owner/roaster - Graham is possibly the friendliest person I've met in the coffee scene and certainly the most approachable roaster. I think there is the will (and the acknowledgement that Glasgow is ready for it) to move on and start doing lighter roasts and my hope is that I can be here during that journey, as I think I could learn a lot from them. (And enjoy the fruits of this labour in the the form of a local roaster I know I can get good beans from!)

Also they do some of the best food in Glasgow which is amazing because it's all done on a little counter top behind the bar. So I've started going quite often.


----------



## robashton

Speaking of Papercup I'm there now having an Ethiopian from Archive (stateside roaster)

bloody lovely it is too, in a V60 - it's not too floral or clean, somewhere in the middle - plenty of bergamot but not in that dull earl grey style cos it's layered on top of a pile of ... Dunno, rose petal sweetness? Is that a thing?


----------



## jeebsy

An Aeropress in Papercup got me into good coffee.

Used to love their espresso but my tastes have moved on a bit (it's a bit dark for me now but makes good milk drinks) - still really rate their filter stuff though, specifically any Africans they have on. Always have such amazing juiciness/acidity. Use a lot of Nordic Approach stuff.


----------



## robashton

Now this Ethiopian has cooled and I've got spice in my mouth from breakfast - this has taken on some really pleasing dark cocoa flavours - I am into this.


----------



## centaursailing

After a thorough clean of the grinder and machine and following a week's rest, this morning I opened the first bag of Guatemala El Triangulo Mountain Water Decaff and it's really good. I sampled the espresso first and then steamed milk for a latte ... both were really good. £9.25 per 500g bag + P&P from Coffee Compass. Total delivered cost for 6 x 500g = £59.40. I'll be getting this one again!


----------



## fluffles

Sundlaug Coffee Roasters Rwanda Karengera

Kalita 155 12g/200g

Upfront it's a big and bold dark chocolate, then goes into juicy citrus and a distinct buttery finish. A nice pairing with my morning croissant.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Back on the spro Has Bean Malawi after three across the day I'm at 17g>32.5g>28secs needs a tiny more tightening and deffo likes to be cut short. Still love the lemon whack in your face moving into all spring flowers and then the caramels. Getting far more caramel than sweet milk choc this time round and a massive lingering amount of it after finish.

Chemex with Papercups Ethiopia Ocho Hugesa. Lovely low to mid acid oranges and real peachy sweet finish, quite delicious and reminds me quite a bit the Data Laurina one I had from Atkinsons. Open fresh and gets better as the cup cools. I always let my spros cool a little must remember to allow brews to also.

Seem to have sussed my grind size and timings with the Chemex now, scales once arrived will only improve on repetition.

Need to chuck some Malawi through the Chemex never done a brew with it, and chuck some milk at it just to see how that lemon reacts.


----------



## simontc

Anyone know if foundry will suffer immeasurably in spro with only 3 days gone since roast. All arrived today and super eager to try


----------



## robashton

No, it'll just be a bit lively


----------



## pestrickland

I've been trying Rave's Signature Blend this week. It's probably the first coffee I prefer in milk.

As espresso (18g>34g in 30s) I get quite an intense drink. Sweet, perhaps nutty but a bit darker than I'm used to.

As a flat white it doesn't get lost in the milk and I get a nice rich chocolate taste with a buttery, almost caramel aftertaste.


----------



## robashton

Last of this week's IMM - annoying to have the last shot first thing in the morning as there is no margin for error in dialling in and my settings move ~-.2 between morning and evening.

So 30s for 47g, not what I wanted (I was aiming for 42g!). It's good, but not as good as it probably would have been.


----------



## garydyke1

Tanzania Burka Washed. Chemex.

26g

505g water

TDS 1.19

24.46% Extraction

Yet zero bitterness! Sweet , thick bundle of nommy-nom


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Malawi in the Chemex as well as the spro today.

Chemex is really light crisp and fresh mouthful moving from the lemon fresh to a caramel. All lemon under the tongue but just fresh not sharp hits the roof of mouth to back and it's like a gentle crunchie bar and then leaves the choc behind. I like that.


----------



## robashton

Had the last of my Foundry Kenyan on the Behmor - delish

Had a couple of the Foundry Guatemalan as split spros/flat whites, boring coffee but good quality and pleasantly sweet.


----------



## jeebsy

Sample of Mexican Terruno from a local old school roaster who's trying to do things a bit different, wasn't expecting much but have been fairly pleasantly surprised. Had an 80 out EK shot this morning and two sowdens in work, nice and chocolate, nutty finish. Pleasant drinking but not going to set the heather alight.


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Sample of Mexican Terruno from a local old school roaster who's trying to do things a bit different, wasn't expecting much but have been fairly pleasantly surprised. Had an 80 out EK shot this morning and two sowdens in work, nice and chocolate, nutty finish. Pleasant drinking but not going to set the heather alight.


Is this the same old school roaster that I had that rather interesting Kenyan from a couple of days ago?


----------



## jeebsy

Dunno, name begins with T? Will be annoyed if you got a Kenyan and I got a boring Mexican


----------



## robashton

Oh my - no - *another* one!? Awesome news.

(I saw Terruno and made an assumption)


----------



## simontc

Just spro'd rocko mountain... First flat earlier was exactly as described. spro not as berry, but lovely. Maybe a longer pour is the trick...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Malawi in milk. While being a nice smoothy cream caramel for me this bean is wasted in milk. You lose all the fun. Nice but standard flavours.

Won't try again It is to good elsewhere.


----------



## robashton

Some of the last of my Finca Bella Vista washed caturra.

34s for 42g from 17g in - slightly too long for this age, but the honey is out in force - this is one of the best spros I've done in a while


----------



## robashton

Some of the last of my Finca Bella Vista washed caturra.

34s for 42g from 17g in - slightly too long for this age, but the honey is out in force - this is one of the best spros I've done in a while


----------



## simontc

Foundry Kenyan.... Oh dear. Two spros made, both 18-36. First a slow shot in the 42 second range, blackcurrant yes but a little bitter. Half that shot went in me and half was used for my oh flat white. Second shot I went down a click on porlex, faster shot clocking in at about 26 secs. Much more acidic but with an astringency that felt a bit ashy in the mouth- playing necessary with this one. Im seeing similarities to the notes Kenyan; wondering if this means im beginning to crack different countries' coffee.....


----------



## robashton

simontc said:


> Foundry Kenyan.... Oh dear. Two spros made, both 18-36. First a slow shot in the 42 second range, [...], faster shot clocking in at about 26 secs..


That's a huge range for a single "click"!

My best shots of Foundry's Kenyan have been pushing between 30s/33s at fairly traditional brew ratio (not too from yours, 18/40 is short for an EK)


----------



## simontc

Yeah- porlex my is a real pain when dialling in. Im thinking about using two nuts to try and make it stepless.... To be honest im also a bit dubious about my bloody gaggia.


----------



## robashton

Having me a flat white from Avenue G - not gonnae finish it but it's funny how a roast that tastes so awful in the EK43 can be acceptable when from a K30 with steamed milk added to it.

Tastes like a terry's chocolate orange.


----------



## jeebsy

Milk hides almost all sins


----------



## robashton

No amount of milk would cover up the monstrosity that the EK43 insisted on pulling out of it

The choices were burned toast, burned toast with added milk, or milk with added burned toast


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> No amount of milk would cover up the monstrosity that the EK43 insisted on pulling out of it
> 
> The choices were burned toast, burned toast with added milk, or milk with added burned toast


Lol.... you needed to be at 18% i bet .....


----------



## HappyBunny

Hi, am I glad that I just read your review. Could you tell me please if you use a single basket for that 1 ounce or a double basket?

How many grams of ground beans? I loved the Latin Connection from CoffeeReal but since I have to drink decaf I am having a bad time getting the shots right. I thought my Rancilio Silvia is the reason. She broke down recently but my new ECM Heidelberg Barista is not coping much better with decaf beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u

HappyBunny said:


> Hi, am I glad that I just read your review. Could you tell me please if you use a single basket for that 1 ounce or a double basket?
> 
> How many grams of ground beans? I loved the Latin Connection from CoffeeReal but since I have to drink decaf I am having a bad time getting the shots right. I thought my Rancilio Silvia is the reason. She broke down recently but my new ECM Heidelberg Barista is not coping much better with decaf beans.


Id start a new thread with this info , you will get help

I would be using a double basket and weighing in and out

addtional reading as to why here...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

What are you dosing ( grams )

What weight of coffee are you getting ( grams )

In what time ( from when you hit the switch )

Was are the taste you are getting .....

What water are you using

What coffee are you using

Cheers


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol.... you needed to be at 18% i bet .....


Probably!

Got some of this off then this morning, but fresh for spro but throwing it it through anyway - its a shame about the roast cos there are hints of some real fun fruits in there, 30s/40g has an unpleasant roasty flavour, 35g in 29s exhibits fruits but still dry and 30s,32g (lower EK limits!) Is too bright ew ew

Suspect that it'll work okay in the brazen if you ignore the deeper flavours (actually my intention, I know what this tastes like as a chemex and I'll be aiming for it)

View attachment 15827


Looking forward to my hasbean costa Rican natural even more now!


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> Probably!
> 
> Got some of this off then this morning, but fresh for spro but throwing it it through anyway - its a shame about the roast cos there are hints of some real fun fruits in there, 30s/40g has an unpleasant roasty flavour, 35g in 29s exhibits fruits but still dry and 30s,32g (lower EK limits!) Is too bright ew ew!


18g dose?


----------



## robashton

MWJB said:


> 18g dose?


Oh yeah good question - I've started doing 17g doses recently, so this was 17g

Any tips on where to go with this gratefully received, reckon it'll make a good morning milk drink tomorrow if I get it right (while I wait for IMM to arrive!)


----------



## MWJB

I was thinking 18:40 was on the short side, but 17:40 is 2.35:1...nevertheless I'd try a bit longer, sometimes a roasty flavour happens just before you get to the sweet zone & you can get past it.


----------



## robashton

Will give it a "shot" in the morning, all caffeined out for the rest of the day!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I don't know if it's the water up here or what (away for a few days in the Lake District) but our Tanzanian Tweega AA is tasting absolutely amazing. I'm always surprised that this coffee doesn't get more attention in general. It's better for filter brewing, maybe that's why - a bit less versatile than some of the others. Still, huge sweetness, loads of big flavour but somehow it all hangs together. 14g dose in aeropress, grinding at number 6 on the Lido 3. Yum. Brought some stuff from Has Bean and The Barn too so really looking forward to seeing how these taste up here.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Papercup - Kenyan Asali AB

Looks like darker side of medium roast wise.

Took four attempts to get to something I wanted and still has a tiny tiny hint of roasty left but not to the point where it takes away from it just hiding in the background somewhere.

18g>36g>29secs

Bit of acidity and dried fruit with dark caramel going on and finishes with marzipan sweetness and deep cocoa. Pretty smooth though. Do a split latter as imagine this could make a pretty intense little cortado.

Not my ideal type of spro being a lover of the more boozy fruity types but not bad either.


----------



## Glenn

All I know about the coffee I'm drinking is that it is Colombian - a microlot, and roasted at source.

I have had a kilo hand delivered to me, direct from the farm to my grinder.

It was well looked after as the person who gave it to me knows how passionate I am about my coffee.

I will be trying to find out more about this coffee as it is in the top 3 that I have had this year and may be even 1st equal!

It's a little bit darker roasted than my general preference, but is a coffee wanting you to have another within about 15 minutes of finishing the first.

It cuts through milk beautifully too and has a luscious caramel taste. Just divine.

I've been tweaking the dialling in over the past day and adjusting the dose, and now have it about spot on. There's almost 900g left so I will be enjoying this for the next 2 weeks at least.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee collective blend -nom

Foundry Kenyan - long black and flat white - nom

Lot61 blend - spro roasty . short milk drink - dark chocolate - didn't quite hit nom for me , but was generally accepted as nom by the guests it was made for


----------



## robashton

This weeks IMM from the brazen - mega nom hurrah


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The two from Papercup I have.

Ethiopia Ocho Hugesa as a chemex really rate it, lovely fruity and crisp fresh. Still loving it.

Kenyan Asali AB is just a touch to dark in roast. Have tried alsorts of variants but ended up at 18g>36g>34secs and pulling a quite definite citrus twang to it now with the caramel but still that background smokey roast. Didn't make a particularly nice cortado as a split at earlier recipes yesterday, got a bit lost in the milk but will try as a stand alone one and see what I get.

It's not a bad just a case of a tad to dark for me, such a tiny edge of smokey running round my mouth in the background making me 'resort' rather than just use milk.


----------



## robashton

Yeah, trick with papercup is to buy the light ones!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Saturday's postie brought a bumper bag of stuff , so will be a bit of variety going on this week...

Into the black sealed bag from Scotland @jeebsy thanks and its Mexican ?

Chemex - nice syrupy body, citrus in the there ( orangey, apricot too more than lemony ) . Sweet not sour or acidic that nice mouthfeel gives a good balance ... theres a sweetness there that really pleasant but not anything specifc like chocolate or caramel...like a not too sharp marmalade.

Not bad at all , drunk it all , promising .....


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> Into the black sealed bag from Scotland @jeebsy thanks and its Mexican ?


Is @jeebsy the forum dealer now? The Scottish Mexican connection? Sounds well sketchy!


----------



## johnealey

Foundry Kenyan Gathongo 3 ways:

25g/450g Waitrose essential @93C into v60 02; 30g bloom for 30s, up to 150g by 1min, slight tap to settle bed, @1m15 start to pour up to 300g, complete by 1m45, @2m15s start to pour in remainder up to 450g by 2m45, all out at 3m47s. Number 7 on a Lido 3 where zero is -0.8. Cooled down,no milk, Nuts a plenty ( ?) sweet fruits and very clean, got better as cooled right down

Spro: 18.5g into 39g in 33s trying to follow Foundry recipe, huge fruits intially coming across as sharp but cooled down nuts and fruit coming back.

Flattie: 18.5 into 38 in 31s cravendale blue, Nuts, with a fruity back taste but sweeeeeeeeeet. Nom. Sarah really liked this one the morning and requested another straight away (high praise and even tried the v60, which is unusual and had to prise it back!)

Very nice this one.

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

@johnhealey the Kenyan can take a coarser grind , its easy to over extract ....for the sro, its worth pulling it into a cool cup or cool PF ( if you cant change the extract temp ) , can change the percieved acidity ( @Gary**** )

Agree though this has been a winner for sure ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Is @jeebsy the forum dealer now? The Scottish Mexican connection? Sounds well sketchy!


Yeah it came labelled as " private and confidential " and with a blank piece of paper in the bag... All a bit Cariltto's Way


----------



## johnealey

Mrboots2u said:


> @johnhealey the Kenyan can take a coarser grind , its easy to over extract ....for the sro, its worth pulling it into a cool cup or cool PF ( if you cant change the extract temp ) , can change the percieved acidity ( @Gary**** )
> 
> Agree though this has been a winner for sure ...


Thanks Martin and agreed on the cooler cup, just done a split pour and much less acid coming through as cups hadn't had time to heat up on the top ( 150ml D'ancaps from BB)

Will forgive the H added to my name as the advice was good









John


----------



## Mrboots2u

johnealey said:


> Thanks Martin and agreed on the cooler cup, just done a split pour and much less acid coming through as cups hadn't had time to heat up on the top ( 150ml D'ancaps from BB)
> 
> Will forgive the H added to my name as the advice was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John










sorry predictive typing .

Enjoy the coffee ...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

robashton said:


> Yeah, trick with papercup is to buy the light ones!


Bit confused as thought I had ordered a light espresso roast and a filter roast.

Ordered spro roast Kenyan Asali AB just went back to check on order not going mad and yep that's it but when I click on link from order KENYA GITHIGA AB- WASHED comes up lol still listing as light spro roast. Guess they ran out of what I had a week ago.

Probably just a case of what they think of as a light roast isn't the same as I do. As soon as I opened this bag I was, oh that's a darker side of medium to look at then tasted and was yep tad roasty.

Would never knowingly buy a dark again as they just don't give me a grin drinks and milk ones have just become a let's see drink......or escape route.

Edit: just grabbed a handful of the Ethiopian and same of Kenyan and the Ethiopian looks a slightly darker colour and is lovely light and no roasty in the Chemex. Just shows you can't go on looks only taste really.

I may try them in role reversal just to see what I get, not expecting to get rid of the slight roast edge on the Kenyan in the Chemex just out of pure curiosity.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Saturday's postie brought a bumper bag of stuff , so will be a bit of variety going on this week...
> 
> Into the black sealed bag from Scotland @jeebsy thanks and its Mexican ?
> 
> Chemex - nice syrupy body, citrus in the there ( orangey, apricot too more than lemony ) . Sweet not sour or acidic that nice mouthfeel gives a good balance ... theres a sweetness there that really pleasant but not anything specifc like chocolate or caramel...like a not too sharp marmalade.
> 
> Not bad at all , drunk it all , promising .....


 @jeebsy finished the lot. As it cooled down even more was really enjoyable.. Went just a tad finer that my normal chemex grind


----------



## robashton

I don't buy "espresso roasts", they're normally a warning sign ;p


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> I don't buy "espresso roasts", they're normally a warning sign ;p


Not had a bad " espresso roast " from origin roasters


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I generally just buy on tasting notes and where listed go by a roast being of light/medium. Obviously not all places list the type of roast but will have tasting notes of some degree.

With citrus, caramel in the tasting notes along with it being listed as a light roast I thought I was playing it pretty safe haha not safe enough it seems.....

Buy most beans that are listed as spro or spro suitable as that's my main thing and only just started buying filter specific due to now having a Chemex.

Will just put it down to making a error for my tastes this time and getting 'burnt'......boom boom


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Double whammy out and about post apologies!


----------



## garydyke1

every espresso roast Ive come across has been a compromise on the coffees actual characteristics to make it a bit 'easier to deal with' . Think michelin star meal being presented already cut-up into bite-size pieces by the waiter and the chef thought you'd digest the steak easier if he cooked it medium rather than your requested medium-rare.


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> every espresso roast Ive come across has been a compromise on the coffees actual characteristics to make it a bit 'easier to deal with' . Think michelin star meal being presented already cut-up into bite-size pieces by the waiter and the chef thought you'd digest the steak easier if he cooked it medium rather than your requested medium-rare.


How do you distinguish between a coffee's "actual characteristics" and roast/brewing preference?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ahhh yes see what you mean Gary.

I may be confusing myself along with everyone else lol.

It's not specifically an 'espresso roast' I look for but more if listed as 'suitable for' as it can be along with being suitable for filter, chemex etc at the same time or stand alone etc etc.

The bean I'm on about was listed suitable for all types of coffee making, a light roast and citrus and caramel. I'm not knocking the bean or roast at all just not really what I expected from listing, not 'my' preferred taste when made. All types, light and citrus listed I didn't expect to find a hint of roasty. Caught me off guard.

As I say the other bean I have from them is bloody lovely.

I always look to tasting notes first, followed by a light/medium roast (never dark) and then if 'suitable' and then onto all the rest of the gumph I can be bothered with............

Only been caught by surprise literally a couple of times. The one other time I went specifically looking for a dark it was ummmmm sort of an education and planned along with a half a kilo of it and someone helping in the background to sort it and help me learn what I could do with it. I had specifically asked for one. I found don't like them hahaha a worthwhile experiment and it was a valuable lesson learned across a few spros and a hell of a lot of flat white/cappas......


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> How do you distinguish between a coffee's "actual characteristics" and roast/brewing preference?


By tasting the 'non espresso' version next to it


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> By tasting the 'non espresso' version next to it


So, only non espresso roasts (roasts that permit a decent level of extraction say for drip, but not necessarily for espresso - as otherwise they'd be an "espresso roast" too) taste like the "actual coffee" (which only tastes like it does in a beverage after roasting & brewing, both can steer flavour perception)?

Just seems to much of a blanket policy to me?


----------



## risky

Has Bean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona today. Bit early but unexpected guests robbed me of my rested stuff.

Natural Red Bourbon and the Pulped Natural Red Bourbon on the Spro.

The Washed Pacamara on the V60. All lovely but the washed Pacamara is very tasty indeed.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> So, only non espresso roasts (roasts that permit a decent level of extraction say for drip, but not necessarily for espresso - as otherwise they'd be an "espresso roast" too) taste like the "actual coffee" (which only tastes like it does in a beverage after roasting & brewing, both can steer flavour perception)?
> 
> Just seems to much of a blanket policy to me?


Just saying what I've tasted . And I've tasted a shed load this year


----------



## robashton

I've not really had coffee today, I popped into Laboratorio earlier to see how they were managing with that Kenyan AA as spro (answer: pretty well actually, 36s /36g from 17g and it's bright but not too bright), fantastic in milk - tastes like *coffee*.

default spro if you ask for a spro is the sweetshop from the mazzer on the back bar and that's pretty decent too.

looking forward to getting back and having another mug of that IMM from the brazen, having a mint tea in Avenue G and its not quite the same!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Kenyan Asali AB

Stand alone double shot cortado.

The citrus changed to a noticeable orange type edge. Quite sweet and rich choc rather than dark caramel now. Hiding but still there is a little tiniest roasty but very subtle. Roasty would probably disappear in a 5oz cappa or flat but I don't want one of those so will settle for this.

Not going to try a Chemex as well don't think I'll get any surprises really.

Different listing at different roasters can easily confuse me I reckon after looking at a variety this afternoon.

You have some that roast and list as specific this is a spro roast of it and then here is a filter roast of a particular bean but then say the spro roast of that bean is suitable for all types of coffee making. Well that made me go hmmm is that a contradiction or just saying yes it's spro roast but of course it can be used for any other making of the filter roast is just a lighter one of it and yep you can make that where you like also (as a for instance not as necessarily correct as I'm still Learning).

Then other roaster who list only one roast of a bean and it's suitability for (i.e. best as but obviously you can pick and choose yourself) and list say spro, press, Mokka but not a pour over or say pour over and press but not spro.

Both places will have tasting notes that seems standard across the board but some will state this is a light/medium/dark roast and another will lack that information of the light/medium/dark thing. The light/medium/dark thing being a reference to time in roaster rather than colour I think....which was one of those stumbling blocks I first hit.

I say all this not to knock anyone but just as 'my' misinterpretation of a listing and this bean has led me look at a lot more across the board to try and understand rather than as usual be looking for my next purchase. What ones person writes or tastes can very obviously be different to how another reads or tastes from the same.

The differences in how beans are roasted and listed can be quite varied and I could be as easily mistaken in buying from either type of listing as written up on any site if sticking with in one frame of mind.

Funnily enough a problem I never had when I first started out and rather than taking a chance and trying to understand I was firing emails at roasters left, right and centre with my taste preferences and what I was after. Not once did I ever not get a reply and not once at that time did I get something I wasn't liking.

It seems as ever with so many things communication is key and if even in the slightest doubt ask.

Not actually sure why I've written all that as I've confused myself even more now but I have a terrible habit if doing that.......

Anyway the cortado was ok, I'm off to cut the lawn


----------



## robashton

Papercup became much better for me once I'd spoken to the owner and gotten him to tell me what would work based on my gear and preferences. (Not that I needed to ask, he always just wants to help - great guy)

Talky talky.

im about to have that IMM I promised myself, in the behmor, downed my dose to 28g for 500ml, should be a good'n


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

robashton said:


> Papercup became much better for me once I'd spoken to the owner and gotten him to tell me what would work based on my gear and preferences. (Not that I needed to ask, he always just wants to help - great guy)
> 
> Talky talky


Exactly!!! Not Papercup in particular but rather anyone you order from that is new to you. Even if one you have ordered from them several times before if they have a new offering.

I got a little, yeah I know what I'm looking for so was jumping in. I *always* used to send an email to any and every roaster asking questions on what they had, saying what I liked as in flavour wise and in what way I intended to make it. Without fail they always got back to me.

It's not surprising I would get it wrong now and again as no two people or roasters are going to work in exactly the same way similar yeah but we all have our tweaks don't we.

I'm going back to how I was before, a most excellent pest and not allowing the laziness of not sending a mail or in addition the tiny bit of what obviously was over confidence enable me to catch myself out again.

It's probably not helped by the fact that I have had some (for my tastes) absolutely stunning beans/roasts over the last couple of months and stepping outside of my chosen preference even if by mistake is just twice as hard to take lol.

I blame no one but myself though and seem to be getting more picky by each bag consumed.

Will have to be more realistic, buy right, prep best I can or nom is hard to come by.

As for Papercup it was meant as any and is no dissing of them. All my bads the Ethiopian I had at the same time is fully nom. It's purely a preference thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean - Guatemala el libano nogal washed geisha

Split pour , nice in milk , solero like , but a waste to be honest as killed the subtleties that were in the spro .

Spro. floral on the nose for sure , then what else is in there ..peach , apricot , orange citrusness, but sweet and delicate . Stonking


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Has Bean - Guatemala el libano nogal washed geisha
> 
> Split pour , nice in milk , solero like , but a waste to be honest as killed the subtleties that were in the spro .
> 
> Spro. floral on the nose for sure , then what else is in there ..peach , apricot , orange citrusness, but sweet and delicate . Stonking


You got it then ? : )

Geisha = chemex delights


----------



## Mr O

I've not pulled an espresso for two weeks, got home a couple of hours ago and I've still got it









Coffee Compass - Mystery 3

18.5 > 30 > 32

It's a bit boozy, fruity and very clean, yum!!


----------



## Rhys

Well, today has definitely been a coffee day.. Been hitting the Red Brick.

Had fun earlier dialling in the SJ for when @Syenitic came round, that was 3 espro's worth (none were sink shots, just got better tasting on the La Pavoni)

Had another espro a short while after, and just now having a flat white to round off the day. All were 16g in with a bit of Fellini action to maximise output.

Yummy!!


----------



## robashton

Shoved the Finca La Ilusion through as a spro, 17g -> 32s -> 44g - probably should go for 30/40, as it's a little weak and not as clear as I'd like - that said this makes a really good spro, a *really* good spro, it's got a really nice acidity to it, in a mass of really sticky mouh feel.

Split it with some milk, being a washed bourbon I expected it to get lost and... well it got lost. It's clearly a cup of coffee but it's not my cup of coffee.


----------



## simontc

Just call me sk8bizarre.... Nice little 'shot' of cascarra. From extract, prepared in the manner of rave coffee's cold brew recipe (30g 300ml 12 hours, dilute output 1:3) and it is hibiscus, refreshing but also super tobacco, maybe a tad leathery. I have plans to dry hop a batch, maybe using fizzy water to add some zing... I saw brew lab listing a similar thing online as their summer drink this year and, since im not in Scotland, will have to give it a go.

That spro there is foundry's rocko mountain 18g -> 40 sec -> 36.2g. Strawberries yes, maybe a faint twist of lime and a brown sugar sweetness. Could be sweeter but I don't think going finer is the way as machine might haemorrhage... Perhaps down dose to 15g and then go finer...???

At home today so plan on aeropressing, sproing and flat whiting a fair bit throughout the hours....


----------



## robashton

simontc said:


> That spro there is foundry's rocko mountain 18g -> 40 sec -> 36.2g. Strawberries yes, maybe a faint twist of lime and a brown sugar sweetness. Could be sweeter but I don't think going finer is the way as machine might haemorrhage... Perhaps down dose to 15g and then go finer...???


Go for a slightly lower strength shot and pull slightly longer?


----------



## simontc

Yeah- maybe; just dont want to run too much time (clocking 40 secs on that pull). Though its becoming more apparent thats less of an issue than previously thought...

Just had a flat white made with foundry's Guatemalan. A sip of the spro and the white grape acidity really up front, a little but drying if im honest, with a caramel undertone. No doubt itd sweeten a tad given cooling. In with milk and it really I like a milk chocolate coated ball of malt. Very delicious and'soothing'.... Got some bits to do right now but with lunch im thinking an aeropress of rocko mountain...


----------



## robashton

My recipe for that rocko mountain is something crazy like 28s for 45-48g, just throwing that out there









I'm having that Costa Rican Natural (Finca Pilon) from Has Bean, and cor blimey it's good, it's very good. I can't wait to do this as a spro - might even do that as soon as tomorrow.

In the Behmor Brazen, 28g into 500g of water, 1 minute pre-soak, it's almost bang on the money - at any cafe I'd call this a good cuppa and rate them highly - at Cafe Ashton I demand slightly more. Need to buy that Refrac (doing that as soon as I'm back from Israel) so I can work out what the missing variable is.


----------



## simontc

Is that 18g input to 45g output????


----------



## robashton

Yeah, that's for the EK though, obviously I'm not saying to blindly do what with whatever gear you've got









Just that a coffee like that can be done with a lower TDS and still taste great, which means you have a bit more flexibility (at least this is how I see it)


----------



## simontc

Cool- I'll give it a go. Before I had scales I pulled what I now know would've been far too long shots, but was impressed with the clarity of the flavour profiles... Im thinking raves finca el bosque especially. Maybe lungos need to get more play now I've got more of a scalic base to work from...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

simontc said:


> Nice little 'shot' of cascarra. From extract, prepared in the manner of rave coffee's cold brew recipe (30g 300ml 12 hours, dilute output 1:3) and it is hibiscus, refreshing but also super tobacco, maybe a tad leathery. I have plans to dry hop a batch, maybe using fizzy water to add some zing... I saw brew lab listing a similar thing online as their summer drink this year and, since im not in Scotland, will have to give it a go.


My cascara was from Has Bean and all marmalade not sure I like the sound of leathery or tobacco in a drink. Need to try the one they have with cherry notes.

Did you enjoy them together though?

I like your plant pot style spro cup


----------



## simontc

Its surprisingly good- odd notes, but def worth a go. Combo is a winner for sure- I've done it a bunch with this bag just not dropped on here. I definitely want to give the has bean cascara's a go









The spro cup was one of a double set from tk Maxx I think- my oh bought them way back when I got my first delonghi about 4 years ago (jeeze, I should've progressed faster). I broke the other one unfortunately :s is a good size for piccollo/ coratado too









Drinking a rocko aeropress... Definitely a better spro methinks, a little more 'zing' needed in my filter coffees I think. The Kenyan and the Rwanda might be better suited... Zing is clearly word of the day


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Has bean do a few different cascara's worth a look I reckon. Glad you like!

Me I'm on a Cores mug (rather than Chemex as back in work) of Papercups - Ethopia Ocho Hurgesa.

Got the nectarine coming in big time with a super honey type sweetness. Fresh, bright and quite a juicy mouth on it. Fuller bodied than on the Chemex. All in all damn fine cup of brew. Totally delicious!


----------



## simontc

Sounds good- do they have a site to order from?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

simontc said:


> Sounds good- do they have a site to order from?


http://papercupcoffeecompany.bigcartel.com/product/ethiopia-aricha-grade-1-natural

The Kenyan I have is a tad dark 'for me' but this Ethiopian is lussssh!!


----------



## simontc

Banging







cheers mr sk8

Spro- 18g -> 25 secs -> 40 g. Foundry karangera washing station. A bit like an orange juice . Definitely yum


----------



## robashton

I have a completely whimsical purchase as a consequence of adding it to my basket when I was checking if Has Bean could do Paypal (it can).

Just a random Ethiopian from the Sasaba Washing Station (So "heirloom varietals" as per usual). The reason I left it in my cart was because it was a natural and I am big into Ethiopian naturals as both spro and filter.

It's from the Behmor, 27g for 500ml with 1min pre-soak, tasting notes are "In the cup you will find the colour purple..." and it's definitely that. It tastes like I am eating flowers. Me likey - it's very clean for a natural, not sticky at all - I suspect I'm not going to get the greatest spro out of this (although I'll give it a go tomorrow or the day after).

Good punt this.


----------



## simontc

Rocko mountain- flat white.... To complete the triumvirate of brew styles for this bean today. I got a 40g output over 42 seconds. Spro was more discernibly strawberry, but wanted a longer drink so in with milk. If id have had this a year ago my mind would been blown, but right now I need more sweetness from it still...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Massive play about now with the Kenyan Asali AB as I draw to the close of the bag.

Did a split earlier still not really digging it but just made a finer grind cut short shot for a cortado. 18g>30g>30secs.

Citrus all gone and just a boom of choc. Not that interesting but for a choc shot not bad at all.

Still the juicy Ethiopian brew that wins today's drinks though, I had three of those at work. Nom.

Got into such a habit of recording drinks on the poll keep thinking and going to do it after each drink. It's getting less so each drink now though. It'll wear off in time.


----------



## simontc

We're in the heady throes of addiction friends- I've had about 6/7 coffees today and I'll be damned if im not sat here wanting another ...

Ok miscalculation, I had 5 coffees. Which equates to about 100 g (all spro were 18g, the aeropress was 13g- add a bit of wastage). I ordered 4 bags from foundry. At 350g per bag thats 1400 g. I spent about 30 pounds on that lot...

30 quid divided by 1400 in price per gram and its a low decimal. Times by my hundred grams and you get about 2 quid 11. Which is about right if you think I consumed a 14th of a 30 quid lot, and 14 times two is 28 quid...

So, yes I clearly am an addict, and yes I consumed a shedload of coffee today. But it was still cheaper Tha a flat white from most coffee shops...

Happy days


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> I suspect I'm not going to get the greatest spro out of this (although I'll give it a go tomorrow or the day after).
> 
> Good punt this.


Why not? Its an amazing espresso IMO


----------



## risky

Cupped all the Has Bean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona coffees. Even impressed myself by correctly identifying a few of them!

Then I banged the Natural Pacamara through as a spro, tasting notes of boozy cherry are bang on the money. Had another V60 with the washed pacamara which I let cool to room temperature and am enjoying very much. Again, melted Rolo is quite accurate.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Loved that boozy cherry when I had it, slurp!!


----------



## simontc

I think has bean for me next month


----------



## risky

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Loved that boozy cherry when I had it, slurp!!


Yeah it's a stunner. Certainly getting much more out of these than the Unkle Funka.

I found the Funka as a spro always had a very strong back of the throat acidity which I could only liken to the same taste you get after you've thrown up. Sorry for being so graphic. It wasn't entirely unpleasant (sounds bizarre to say, I know) and I'm sure was largely due to my poor extractions. Not sure if acidity is the correct term for that kind of taste/flavour but it certainly seems apt.


----------



## garydyke1

Bile-like-acidity is a new one on me


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I really enjoyed the Funka also was sweeter and as you say more acidic than the Has Bean cherry pacamara which was more boozy and syrupy.

Didn't find Funka as lively as your description though which was worded very well lol and yeah possibly a little over extracted from what your saying but I'm no expert.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Split it with some milk, being a washed bourbon I expected it to get lost and... well it got lost.


He told you not to

http://www.inmymug.com/episodes/episode-351-on-monday-the-3rd-of-august-2015-el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-washed-bourbon


----------



## Nimble Motionists

garydyke1 said:


> He told you not to
> 
> http://www.inmymug.com/episodes/episode-351-on-monday-the-3rd-of-august-2015-el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-washed-bourbon


I've never had so much consumer/coffee-regret as letting my IMM lapse last week... Ah well, definitely worth full price anyway so will be getting a bag or two when back from holiday - controversially I wasn't a fan of the last year's natural version but the washed was a bit of a paradigm-shifting moment for me in coffee so very pleased to see it back - maybe one day Machacamarca???


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Bile-like-acidity is a new one on me


It certainly doesn't get me interested like green apple acidity, as a descriptor...


----------



## ronsil

A little low in my coffee stash. Waiting for new green & the July DSOL.

Purchased some EPO from my local rated coffee shop, Velos.

EPO is a single origin washed Guatemalan from a farm called 'El Hato' according to the website.

Roasted by Extract it appears lighter than their usual stuff. Nevertheless excellent full flavour with a slight zesty twist on the end.

Wonderful for breakfast, Once its gone its gone however with very little aftertaste.

I believe 'bikers' know EPO as a stimulant & thats where the name comes from.

Really nice & would be happy to have this again at anytime even without a bike.


----------



## jlarkin

ronsil said:


> A little low in my coffee stash. Waiting for new green & the July DSOL.
> 
> Purchased some EPO from my local rated coffee shop, Velos.
> 
> EPO is a single origin washed Guatemalan from a farm called 'El Hato' according to the website.
> 
> Roasted by Extract it appears lighter than their usual stuff. Nevertheless excellent full flavour with a slight zesty twist on the end.
> 
> Wonderful for breakfast, Once its gone its gone however with very little aftertaste.
> 
> I believe 'bikers' know EPO as a stimulant & thats where the name comes from.
> 
> Really nice & would be happy to have this again at anytime even without a bike.


Haha, I was thinking of ELO - Mr Blue Sky and all that.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kenyan from Foundry - still banging espresso . Went a little bit longer and just a tad weaker on this one ...

Refreshing , little hints of blackcurrant, sweet , juicy acidity. ( cranberry ? )


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Opening and trying mine tonight, little bit excited.......


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> He told you not to
> 
> http://www.inmymug.com/episodes/episode-351-on-monday-the-3rd-of-august-2015-el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-washed-bourbon


I forgot to watch this week, was too busy with work!


----------



## Dallah

Leaving my IMM from Friday to rest some more, so have some of the very delicious Kaffa Forest from Mancoco. With trying so many different roasters of late, I had not had any Mancoco beans for quite some time. I had forgotten how delicious this coffee in particular is. I felt guilty go to their place to pick up the beans, I used to be there on a weekly basis but since I have been "slutting" around with different roasters I'd not seen Stuart and Darren in quite some time. Lovely blokes and a roaster that not enough people know about.


----------



## simontc

robashton said:


> I forgot to watch this week, was too busy with work!


Im sat watching imm right now, once again trying to decide whether to subscribe... Im not sure. Im not sure at all.

Just had foundry's kenyan- tried a longer shot. Sweet and sticky, but wasn't picking up red fruits. Might revisit as day goes on.


----------



## simontc

Foundry Kenyan, 1 click down on porlex 18g -> 28 seconds -> 38 g. Hello cranberry acidity and redcurrant. Good sweetness balancing the slightly drying nature of the cranberry acid. A bit raspberry.

Theres a darkness in here too- something deeper and earthier, particularly as an aftertaste. Maybe a bit blackcurrant. A little shave of dark choc maybe.

Theres a really light lemon twang in the linger. Maybe a bit appley even. Yeah- definitely ebbing into the same taste I have about 5 mins after chewing down a granny smith.

Complex bean for sure, im glad I hit upon a shot thats finally brought that out.

Its a bit like vimto!


----------



## robashton

First batch of papercup's go at the gelana abaya, for a first roast it's tops - it's a great coffee. Bit roasty but it wasn't me who said that (although I wrote it down)

looking forward to getting my hands on it properly in the next few weeks!


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador Finca Argentina San Jorge (20->50g) , split pour 6oz cappuccinos . Nom nom nom


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok cracked into the Foundry Kenyan. On a tip I set the grind coarser........

Got home and

18g>38g>28secs - not anything stand out some nutty, tiny tiny hint of red forest type fruit. Not unpleasant, little boring.

Just hit it again followed the other bit of tip more, run longer.

Set the grind a few nodules coarser again compared to last shot. This was going against everything or anything I had in my head but what the hell this tipster has put me right before.

18g>42g>26secs big drink then but yes in your face redcurrant and sharp fighting the sweet off subduing it making it a good twang. Though in your face the mouthfeel is quite smooth and pleasant rather than syrupy thick, I guess cause it's a bigger longer shot. Then finished a bit choccy and leaving that choc mouth on it for a while lingering well.

This timing and in/out is breaking rules in my head that are stuck there from my first readings and research. That whole 18-36 thing or there abouts. Seems to work though I shall play some more.

Second shot very favourable and can see more coming from it with a few tweaks as it shot through pretty quick, spitting it's contempt here, there and everywhere but was pretty darn nice......i'd do a Chemex of this if I wasn't so charged out of interest as its a lively little git.

Split due also as that bright in a cortado could be boom! But must refine the shot first.

Looking forward to the morning shot as am up at 5am and it's a nice bright morning cup.


----------



## robashton

I am CUPPING.

Two costa rican naturals, one from a local roastery, one from Has Bean and I've got that Rave fudge stuff in as well to work out wtf is going on there.


----------



## robashton

Results of cupping, as pasted from Instagram (


__
http://instagr.am/p/5-ZKJZhxab/
 ) , please excuse my ignorance if I'm using the wrong tasting words



> I drank relatively little coffee today so I decided to do a cupping this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the table was@avenuecoffeeglasgow's natural Costa Rican (Santos), which I've had as a variety of brew methods with varied success (including ekspresso). I found that I was getting undesirable tastes in the espresso and wanted to understand the taste a bit more.
> 
> Another Costa Rican from @hasbean for contrast, this has rocked my world this week on the behmor and as a cheeky ekspresso earlier today (although I'm not sure what I'm trying to get from it so again, a cupping is useful!) And on the right, a bit of a weird purchase for me - the #fudgeblend from @ravecoffee - the medium/dark for milk only novelty blend.. I wasn't expecting great things from the fudge blend, and yet it turned out the star of the table. Immediately in the cup when ground, it just smelt like any old dark roast coffee (albeit with a hint of sweetness), initial pour of water it gave off a toffee aroma that wasn't unpleasant, as a hot liquid it just tasted like a bold beefy dark coffee and had a weird dryness to it but as it cooled that have way to some lighter flavours and by the end it just tasted like a chocolate milkshake. I've never witnessed a transformation like it and now I've got a much better idea of how to dial it in. Oddly enough there weren't any lingering unpleasant roasty flavours which I really was expecting (and dreading)
> 
> The has bean stuff sang all the way from dry grind to cold liquid, it sang of Strawberrys, then as water was added it sang of strawberry milk shakes, on first sip it was those chocolate liquor sweets you get at Xmas and then as it cooled it gave way to a gentle but still singing strawberry booze. Surprisingly clean too (I expected more stickiness, I guess I need to down dose slightly in the behmor to get this experience properly)
> 
> The avenue stuff is a different experience when you're comparing it to the has bean natural, in the grinds it smelt like prunes or some other dried fruit, with water added we got the aroma of dark fruits - almost caramelised maybe - campfire mashmallows came to mind. In the cup hot it was waaaay thinner tasting than the has bean which put me off a little, but as it matured it transformed into something dark and boozy - plums plums and more plums. It still has the weird lingering taste that I ascribed to roastiness (as Avenue often can be) but now I'm not sure, it just tastes a little dirty. I wish I knew more so I could describe it better - either way its not desirable and I can see why at high extractions in the EK I was getting weird results.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Your fudge cupping just made me properly laugh. Very surprised it's not roasty and won't be buying any but interesting all the same. Well done sir, good effort.


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> Results of cupping, as pasted from Instagram (
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/5-ZKJZhxab/
> ) , please excuse my ignorance if I'm using the wrong tasting words


I'd like to see more hashtags but otherwise nice little write up. I hope the fudge hangs around long enough for me to buy it...


----------



## robashton

I've been told I have to use hashtags if I am using Instagram or I am doing it wrong - this stuff is beyond me


----------



## simontc

Trying a quick aeropress of foundry's karangera washing station. Not great- just feels like im drinking coffee.

I've been eschewing my normal aeropress recipe to follow foundry's (since its their bean and all) but I think I will have a bit of a play to try bring out the syrupy orange of the spro in the filter...


----------



## simontc

Just had the foundry Guatemalan as an aeropress- incredibly clean tasting, a little sugar syrup/floral thing going on. Nice gentle acidity that plays with the sweetness; kiwi fruit to my taste, though I absolutely see the whit grape descriptor. Base of the brew is nutty- thinking almonds for sure, but also a rougher taste like hazelnuts, pecans and even brazil nuts. None of that compromises how idyllic this brew is; im getting summer meadows, daisy chains and the tingle of a light sorbet.

Pretentious much


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

simontc said:


> Trying a quick aeropress of foundry's karangera washing station. Not great- just feels like im drinking coffee.
> 
> I've been eschewing my normal aeropress recipe to follow foundry's (since its their bean and all) but I think I will have a bit of a play to try bring out the syrupy orange of the spro in the filter...


I've never had much joy with the Rwandan as filter either, although haven't spent much time on it as we've tended to go to this bean for espresso. Grindsmiths are raving about it in filter though and I had a gorgeous drink from them on the recent Manchester day out. It completely surprised me. I'll get in touch with them and see what they're doing.


----------



## robashton

I'm a papercup enjoying the githiga from an aeropress.

it is one of the most Kenyan Kenyans I've had this season (kinda like that, it's cool to be able to pick that out)

it it has an immediate (but very pleasing) acidity that I can't quite place and plenty of sweetness that .. Again I can't quite place (this is how I know it's a Kenyan). I'm really enjoying it.

i would say that I can taste a slight hint of roast at the tail, this comes out more as it cools - suspect at home this would come out a lot more. Starting to question myself more on this now, hence the glasgow tasting pack...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

My Kenyan from them was a touch of roasty. There is a high probability I would have really liked it if just slightly less on the roast time as that was the only thing I didn't like about it.

Smashing through a mug of their Ethiopian at work as I type which on the other hand is still quite wonderful.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Libano Nogal washed geisha ( Has Bean ) - chemex , yep this is the dogs what s its. Lovely syrupy mouthfeel but delicate flavours. As it cools the tea like taste gives way to a lovely peach, apricot jammy sweetness... All gone , all very good


----------



## Phil104

My oh my - Steve's Secret Stash, El Salvador La Lagunita. I now know what juicy means.


----------



## Phil104

Perhaps should have said: the HG One likes it - it was effortless to dial in, and 17g into 34 in 36 seconds as an espresso and my wife is enjoying as an imperfect flat white (maybe that's a flat grey). This is probably my third favourite of SSSSS.


----------



## garydyke1

Tanzania Burka Washed via the Brazen.

Killer coffee. Probably top 5 this year so far.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Flump.......


----------



## Mrboots2u

@jeebsy mystery black bag of Mexican ....

In a chemex....

Juicy, subtle orange and sweetness, little hint of roast or cornflake like note.

Drinkable and promising ....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

A Chemex of the Foundry Kenyan just it ran to long.

Grind was off to last bean, over extracted I poured half of it.

My mistakes gave it a bitter edge and not the yummy fruity I was looking for, I'll try that again tomorrow.

I'll be having a spro dial shot later. Totally screwed up this mornings shot also as it ran to 66g hahaha it was 5am though with a foggy head, not paying attention. Oddly still drinkable, not awful, so I did.

Bad begin end of day coffees but the Papercup Ethiopian brews during the days were lush.

Bad, good, bad coffee day which I'll aim to finish good again yet......


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Good coffee day finish in the end HOORAH with a happy same recipe as last night Foundry Kenyan mouth, bit late for a spro but piffle I wanted one.

Tightened it off just a tiny little for the morning just to see what I get because I can.


----------



## simontc

Its been a long, coffee devoid, day at work. I avoid taking aeropress in when on weekday shifts as I felt it was beginning to take up too much time... I think im going to flout that rule tomorrow







... Also thinking maybe a double v60 might be in order to minimise making time and maximise output of coffee... Or maybe even just a big ol' chemex...


----------



## jlarkin

simontc said:


> Its been a long, coffee devoid, day at work. I avoid taking aeropress in when on weekday shifts as I felt it was beginning to take up too much time... I think im going to flout that rule tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Also thinking maybe a double v60 might be in order to minimise making time and maximise output of coffee... Or maybe even just a big ol' chemex...


Clever Coffee Dripper is a good work option as well. Can just have it brewing at your desk, easy clean up etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u

simontc said:


> Its been a long, coffee devoid, day at work. I avoid taking aeropress in when on weekday shifts as I felt it was beginning to take up too much time... I think im going to flout that rule tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Also thinking maybe a double v60 might be in order to minimise making time and maximise output of coffee... Or maybe even just a big ol' chemex...


Sowden


----------



## simontc

Could do - more investment than I would like to leave in an establishment for the homeless; such a fast paced environment with workers running around id be frightened it would be knocked and smashed... Also, im thinking I prefer brighter, more acidic, cups of filter at the mo. All over dank, sludged up, fruity spro; maybe its a necessitated counterpoint. Variety is spice n all that.

That being said I just slurped a rocko mountain aeropress that was juicy and fat, minimal acidity that was slightly more pronounced at lower temperature. Nicely sweet, strawberries coming through with clarity. Yum.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Foundry Kenyan

18.5g>40g>30secs

That slightly tightened grind has brought a less volcanic pour.

In the cup the sharp has dropped some allowing through the sweet so is more towards the cranberry edge rather than redcurrant tart a more evened out balanced sharp and sweet. Less in your face bright while still lively a bit more juicy, but still smooth. Very nice, pretty damn good spro.

I may tighten a tad more as an experiment to tie up in comparison to Foundrys recipe along with letting it run a couple of secs longer where it is just to see but pretty happy where it is now.

In work currently supping on a brew of the Papercup Ethiopian again. All in all today is a very good coffee day!


----------



## robashton

I've got a natural bourbon in the behmor from Has Bean (Finca Santa Patrona)

It's nothing to write home about, it's slightly cleaner than I'd expect and pretty floral but it's an enjoyable little cup for sure.


----------



## Kman10

Foundry Kenyan flat white, this coffee seems to just get better everyday, if I didn't have to reduce my caffeine intake I'd definitely burn through this kilo in no time


----------



## fluffles

Kman10 said:


> Foundry Kenyan flat white, this coffee seems to just get better everyday, if I didn't have to reduce my caffeine intake I'd definitely burn through this kilo in no time


This is going to be my next purchase. I was wondering whether it worked ok in milk or whether i needed something else for that. what does it taste like as a flat white?


----------



## Kman10

fluffles said:


> This is going to be my next purchase. I was wondering whether it worked ok in milk or whether i needed something else for that. what does it taste like as a flat white?


I'm finding it very enjoyable, fruity undertones I've found, a nice all day coffee if you can handle the caffeine


----------



## johnnygee04

Flat white made with oat milk and Rave Nicaragua Finca; a very refreshing bean, but I've been having to adjust my grind finer with every shot because extraction times are way too short. I've never had to grind so fine before and I still need to get it right before I run out of beans.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That Kenyan as a split.

Spro as before yummy

Cortado, even though milk was nearly/touching scalded, little bit of red berry fruit edge with up front silky caramels.

Deserves a full shot cortado to keep a bit more of that redcurrant edge to it I reckon, if I can leave the spro alone!

All good and would have been even better if I had more milk skills but hey ho I can always fall back on a good spro to cleanse my mouth if i scald it to bad.......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean - Tanzanian Selian Natural Blue Mountain

My brain can not compute this coffee .....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Has Bean - Tanzanian Selian Natural Blue Mountain
> 
> My brain can not compute this coffee .....


Admit its crazy


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Admit its crazy


The coffee or my brain or both


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> The coffee or my brain or both


The coffee. We all know you're crackers


----------



## frustin

Mrboots2u said:


> Has Bean - Tanzanian Selian Natural Blue Mountain
> 
> My brain can not compute this coffee .....


Reading the description, does it really taste of black-jacks? I'm not a big fan of Liquorice. Leather and fennel (which is the Liquorice taste I expect?). Does it have sweetness? Sounds a bit bitter.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> The coffee. We all know you're crackers


Yes , i am the acidity clown , the saint of sourness , it's taken its toll....

When i close my eyes this is all i see , this is all i hear...






Me crackers , yeah but come join me


----------



## hilltopbrews

Had coffee compass's Brighton lanes as a flat white. It's got great dark chocolate undertone. Mid morning coffee was rave cold brew 2parts cold brew 2.5 parts hot water. Love the strength. It's sweet and fruity. Great blueberry undertones. PM coffee break is iced coffee using rave's cold brew again. This time I mixed the cold brew with ice and lactofree skimmed milk. It screams blueberry.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes , i am the acidity clown , the saint of sourness , it's taken its toll....
> 
> When i close my eyes this is all i see , this is all i hear...


Thats some crazy disco-drum n bass-electronica-bollywood sh1t

Amazing


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> Has Bean - Tanzanian Selian Natural Blue Mountain
> 
> My brain can not compute this coffee .....


I wish I hadn't looked I liked the liquorice one I had from Extract, flips sake and then I look two up the Tanzanian lust and one is like a big toasted marshmallow!!!!....and has some berry in it!

I need extra months and a higher tolerance, sheesh!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Foundry Kenyan in the Cores mug.

Little subtle fruity soft reds and smooth creamy mouth on it, bit like one of those Cremosa boiled sweet things but not as sickly sweet.

Not at all what I expected from the colour of the brew and I ground a tad coarser and limited time to smack on the ten mins. Finish lingers a little but is soft soft soft.

Before work spro was lip smacking good start as ever.


----------



## Mr O

Nicaragua

Funca San Jose

Natural

Yellow Pacamara

coming to the end of the bag now, sad times









Aeropress Inverted - 12.5 > top of Aeropress > 10 mins

i would have a permanent bag of these for brewed if it wasn't for the price (and so many more beans to try)

Lime at the beginning and the mint comes in right at the end giving a super fresh tasting coffee.


----------



## simontc

Next month I definitely think a pacamara is going to sneak into my hasbean order- they all sound so good though I dont know what to do.

At home today so gaggia is roaring along. Karangera washing station from foundry- spro, then a split spro/flat. A bit quick on first spro, tad noisy- didn't have a defined orange like last spro I did. Thats why I decided to split, hoped up dose would slow pour- and also wanted a spro and a flat. Still too quick, and milk killed the 20g shot (partly as I added too much admittedly). No matter... Will try again in a bit ?


----------



## MWJB

Squaremile Kenya Kangunu PB - In the Sowden. Brown sugar sweetness, clean with sweet green fruits, like drinking a boiled sweet. Nectar.

The notes say "Kiwi/Grapefruit/Zesty" but I'm getting zero tartness/tang.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

simontc said:


> Next month I definitely think a pacamara is going to sneak into my hasbean order


Every pacamara I have had has been ace, some have been flipping mental in a really good way!


----------



## garydyke1

simontc said:


> Next month I definitely think a pacamara is going to sneak into my hasbean order- they all sound so good though I dont know what to do.
> 
> At home today so gaggia is roaring along. Karangera washing station from foundry- spro, then a split spro/flat. A bit quick on first spro, tad noisy- didn't have a defined orange like last spro I did. Thats why I decided to split, hoped up dose would slow pour- and also wanted a spro and a flat. Still too quick, and milk killed the 20g shot (partly as I added too much admittedly). No matter... Will try again in a bit


Be prepared to grind very very fine


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> Reading the description, does it really taste of black-jacks? I'm not a big fan of Liquorice. Leather and fennel (which is the Liquorice taste I expect?). Does it have sweetness? Sounds a bit bitter.


It's nuts... It's creamy... I get a bit of black jacks thing. I also get aroma of boot polish and leather. And something else can't put my finger on

I made a flattie this morning and still tasting and processing it hours later ( in a good way )

This is natural and mental , not for the fainted hearted or if you want a coffee , coffee.

Am I glad I got it .. Hell yes

Would I say anyone would like it , lord knows....if you want a taste and brain melt then give it a go


----------



## Phil104

Okay, having tasted good 'bye to the latest Has Bean golden ticket, just made a start on Cast Iron's Burundi, Munkaze. Pretty much the same setting on the HG One and it picks up the juiciness theme that the El Salvador SSSSS has in abundance, though in the Munzake, less pronounced. A nice, smooth balanced coffee I would say, and would agree with the notes on it that suggest more tangerine than say, a lemon juiciness and so sweeter than the SSSSS. A richer, vaguely milk choc after taste. So far, all the beans that I have had from Cast Iron have hit the spot.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Kenyan not split shot just straight up cortado.

As thought it holds up the red fruits more than the spit shot cortado and instead if the silky caramels get choc edge and finish with it.

Be nice to get that stronger red fruit of the straight with the caramels of the split cortado but either ones pretty tasty.

This one is better without milk so far the spro taking first place and the Cores mug beating the cortados.

Spro of it later then as its Fri!!!

Maybe a better made Chemex of it tomorrow as the first I made was all wrong.


----------



## robashton

Off coffee for the week now as I'm in the middle East, yet anxious to be involved..

A 2012 Chablis premier cru, I poured at about 200g in 3 seconds, it's slightly acidic so perhaps under extracted - but in the spirits of not being a perfectionist and enjoying what is in front of me I dumped a couple of ice cubes in.

Cold brew forgives most sins anyway...


----------



## simontc

Foundry kenyan, aeropress. Needs more oomph.


----------



## froggystyle

Bit of home roasted Kenyan, on the go. Lacking a bit in the cup but I reckon taking it a little tighter n the rhino will improve it, matters not though as the sun is out and I'm cruising down the ashby

!


----------



## fluffles

A brew with a view, enjoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@froggystyle - great pic ... off to work now , very jealous , enjoy the rest of the day !


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Froggy wins today!! I have always wanted to do a little canal trip. Just the look of it relaxes my head.

Supped on the Foundry Kenyan spro today while looking at two separate bags of Ethiopian roasts from Smokey Barn deciding which one for work brew next week which for home spro and knowing I have my first IMM winging it's way in the post to me.

*feeling lucky, spoilt for choice.

Chemex of the Foundry K later


----------



## NJD1977

Rave Italian Job. Been experimenting with my new machine and racing through a kilo bag. All I can say is that I'm now pulling the best espresso of my life, words can't describe how amazing it is to pull a perfect shot into a perfect temperature cup and slowly sip it in the garden under blue skies and morning sun.


----------



## simontc

Mrboots2u said:


> @froggystyle - great pic ... off to work now , very jealous , enjoy the rest of the day !


Im in the same boat boots- 12 hour shift started at 8 this morn. No coffee either... Shoulda brought aeropress.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Finding things while looking to solve something else........

Still been looking to solve the problems I have with split pours. The cheapo 22g basket I had was to big/tight for the Gaggia Classic PF so a bought a 20g but have still been struggling with the pour times being lengthy and seemingly struggle to pour.

I thought it was about time I put it to bed. Put the 20g in the bottomless PF. Timings immediately came in line with the 18g basket!

It therefore appears if i want to do a split the 18g basket will be all I can use also meaning I will have to revert to my mini 2oz cortado on a split, shame but hey ho I can always make a full 3oz cortado OR spro just not at the same time. A low dose in the 3oz is not to my taste preference.

*Anyway* to the findings I wasn't expecting.....

In the 20g basket bottomless PF 20g>44g>35secs (the timing and out weight is pretty close in proportion to my 18g>40g>35secs in the 18g basket I am using at the moment. The 20g in the double spout was coming close to a minute in pour time.....)

In the cup the 20g basket in comparison to the 18g basket spro is more rounded, smooth and fruity. It just appears the flavours and mouthfeel is a more balanced and well rounded cup.

The recipe though one larger than the other in percentages in/out/timings are very close but what I end up with is clearly better from the larger basket. Not saying this would work or not with every bean but with this one the 20g basket is a clear winner.

I don't understand why or how this is or pretend to but the rest of the Kenyan is going through the 20g and I will be a little charged but with a very happy mouth.

Little things big benefits it seems. I have learned some today even if I don't understand the reasons totally I lose on my splits as they will be 18g basket but then gain on this bean at least for my spros. I now have a new variable to throw in the mix with once a bean is dialled in do I then try a 20g basket shot at same timings to see if I prefer.....very possibly yes.

This Foundry Kenyan is really nice and now a 20g in spro is gonna be gone way quick!

A confused, charged and happy

SK8


----------



## simontc

Will try updosing this eve....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> if you want a taste and brain melt then give it a go


Well, that's done it for me, order placed.


----------



## robashton

Aaagh, getting some as soon as I'm back, you bustards.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I haven't........yet which is a miracle with the mention of Black Jacks a childhood fav....


----------



## simontc

Spro, foundry rocko mountain. 20 -> 56 secs (ouch)- > 43.5 . Despite the ludicrously long pour this was a pretty delicious little fiend. Sticky, sweet and floral. Strawberry flavour is popping through most definitely; theres a playful acidity which has a slightly different note to that of strawberries though. Theres also a nice bitterness in there that just adds more complexity to the mix- not a dark choc style thing, something else entirely. Its like a bass note played by a lute- deep, resonating, but with an idyllic timbre, retaining a nobility; this is no down and dirty slab of pure sensualism, no sir. Theres decorum in here... This is where the floral thing comes in; a touch of a jasmine perhaps. Maybe even a violet? Seems to be there right now 20 mins after I've had the shot.

Despite all this floral elegance though that stcky natural funk in there... This bean is a bean lord Byron would enjoy. A bean for the romantic poets. The gamut of pleasure is here in all its forms. ...

Yeah; jilly gouldens got nothing on my pretension!

Will go down a click this eve (another beautiful day wasted at work today- luckily not another 12 hour though) to see what happens getting into good time range.

Have my aeropress with me today too...


----------



## Mr O

Nicaragua

Finca San Jose

Natural

Yellow Pacamara

just made two side by side Aeropress brews:

12.5g into an inverted A.P > 94* water to level 2, bloom for 30 seconds > then fill up to the top.

First brew - 5 mins (sip while 2nd is brewing)

Second brew - 20 mins.

The 20 mins brew is best, smoother richer and the lime and mint are more pronounced.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Foundry Kenyan spro started the day. Gonna make a long black of this on my return but need to look up ratio of spro to water etc.

Now Smokey Barns - Ethiopia Yirg Aramo.

Chemex using the assbeck technique (water I'm using is Ash/Volvic-50/50 at moment) seems to work pretty good.

Well it's a Chemex so its clean cut but bloody sweet straight off its low acid blueberries, did I mention it's sweet!? On cooling the turkish delight comes through and a bit of maybe cantaloupe type melon and leaves your mouth the same way all soft turkish melon thing.

This ones going into work and I think the fuller body from the Cores could suit it well.

The other Smokey Ethiopian I have should hit the spro tomorrow.

It's odd how I love the sweet, fruity, 'acidic' coffees as food wise I love my savouries far more than dessert was convinced I would be into darks when I started but dear God no thanks. Mental, sweet, fruit, twang and in your freaking face is way way fine though!

Anyway me boy and dog are of up the mendips for a walk, good coffee, gert lush day, yarp!


----------



## simontc

Oooo Turkish delight... Nom nom nom.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Did the Mendips, walked my boy (7) and dog 5+ miles to the pub, got there, forgot wallet (was in car) walked back 5+miles back, crap dad! Home now making his fav tea like a berk.

I looked up long black/americano and as ever it's all bloody confusing as to how much of this and that so I made my own drink it's called the anti-establishment!

Water in first added the spro. About a nearly 2:1ratio in favour of the water in a 3oz glass ( i didn't see the point in the 5oz it just went to much water in my head).










I don't really care what it is long black/americano/anti-establishment whatever.

What I know it was, well pretty blooming tasty and I would make one again.


----------



## Rhys

Got the Bialetti going this morning. 20g (could have done to be 25g maybe) of Dark Arts and then when brewed, I poured it all into a large cup. Added a good amount of milk and topped with hot water. What a nice cuppa, caramelly and very drinkable.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

simontc said:


> Oooo Turkish delight... Nom nom nom.


 @simontc Just had the Smokey Barns - Ethiopia Yirg Aramo in the cores mug at work also mate. I think you'll enjoy.


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Squaremile Kenya Kangunu PB - In the Sowden. Brown sugar sweetness, clean with sweet green fruits, like drinking a boiled sweet. Nectar.
> 
> The notes say "Kiwi/Grapefruit/Zesty" but I'm getting zero tartness/tang.


More of this over the weekend, drip brewed in a Bonavita immersion cone (add water at 57g/l, but then use the shut-off valve to kill the brew at desired weight ~6.7 to 7% in the cup & steer extraction) absurdly sweet & juicy around 21.5%EY.

More of the same in the Sowden today.


----------



## simontc

Sk8-bizarre said:


> @simontc Just had the Smokey Barns - Ethiopia Yirg Aramo in the cores mug at work also mate. I think you'll enjoy.


Might have to be the next order...

Today has been a less caffeinated day. Flat whit of the maltesers tasting foundry, and a spro of the Kenyan, this morning; rest of day has been home brew from mine and my friends first attempt at all grain. Yum!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Early start and already in work but the Ethiopia Sidamo Qorema from Smokey Barn. Tried a couple last night but not really on.

18g>36g>29secs Due to toothpaste morning mouth (a real prob when tasting) was a tad sharp and couldn't pick out the fruit but rich and and deep with some after sweetness and then some of that subtle spice then onto a finish of maybe a bit of the parma violets. When people list lavender I nearly always get parma violets in my mouth.

This one is complex though that's for flipping sure, look forward to a more awake less toothpaste mouth later!

Chuck together a Ethiopia Yirg in the Cores in a bit, also from Smokey. That blueberry and turkish delight sweet is a little easier to pick out especially in the brew lol. Good though.

Bit of an Ethiopian theme so far this week.


----------



## Mr O

IMM

El Salvador

La llusion

Estate Burbon

washed

once again I made two inverted Aeros both same grind, both with 12.5g. One brewed for 5 mins, the other for 20. Once again the 20 is superior - more sweetness.

Amazing balance is what really stands out and definatly aftertaste that stays with you for ages......


----------



## fluffles

Five Elephant KAMWANGI AA

v60 from Greenhood Coffee House

My first taste of this roaster. Wasn't a lot going on when hot, but as it cools it really starts to open up. Very sweet and complex. I'm getting and orangey citrus, raspberries and blackcurrants. The acidity isn't as in-yer-face as some Kenyans, the sweetness really balances it out.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Square Mile Sweet Shop. 16grms >33grms. Really bright - reminds me of lozenges.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The Systemic Kid said:


> Square Mile Sweet Shop. 16grms >33grms. Really bright - reminds me of lozenges.


Really bright is how I remember it which I liked.

Lozenges though? Is that a good or bad thing for you? curious......


----------



## jeebsy

fluffles said:


> Five Elephant KAMWANGI AA
> 
> v60 from Greenhood Coffee House
> 
> My first taste of this roaster. Wasn't a lot going on when hot, but as it cools it really starts to open up. Very sweet and complex. I'm getting and orangey citrus, raspberries and blackcurrants. The acidity isn't as in-yer-face as some Kenyans, the sweetness really balances it out.


Getting an order from Five Elephant soon so nice to see some real feedback


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Really bright is how I remember it which I liked.
> 
> Lozenges though? Is that a good or bad thing for you? curious......


Definitely good. Reminds of the smell of an old fashioned sweet shop.


----------



## Dallah

The El Salvador Pacamara from Atkinson today. Already halfway through the 250g and only started it this morning. It does like a fine grind though. My grind time has almost doubled from the washed Bourbon last week.


----------



## risky

ridland said:


> The El Salvador Pacamara from Atkinson today. Already halfway through the 250g and only started it this morning. It does like a fine grind though. My grind time has almost doubled from the washed Bourbon last week.


What did you use it in that guzzled 125g?!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just getting it fine enough in attempts to for spro I expect!!!!

Every pacamara I have had has been super fine, like mind bendingly and shockingly so. I got caught out on first one for quite a few shots and it was that mental banana one, terrible waste, was gutted. Knew for the next one though. Think talc and you won't be far off lol

New fine rules apply but have been awesome cups!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ethiopia Sidamo Qorema

18g>36g>34secs got a bit of fruit at the front but not huge and lost all the sharp from this morning which I'll put down to toothpaste mouth. It's all silky smooth but full bodied and heads off to a more spice taste than this morning it's weird, nutmeg maybe a good description dunno and then yes very probably lavender more than parma violet. Nose is quite floral on it.

It's rich, deep full bodied and a bit all over the place but very nice and interesting as much as confusing complexed.

Not as fruity as the Yirg but I am gonna try the 20g basket on it get a longer shot so I can savour and pull apart a bit more.

Both the Ethiopians from Smokey seem pretty darn good!!


----------



## simontc

I had a shot of karangera washing station before I left for my night shift. Was yummy but I was rushing so didn't 'savour' so to speak. Biggest note I could make was it felt a bit fuller bodied than some of the shots I got from it before- the plum dark sugar seems to be coming out to play now.

Got the aeropress and Kenyan with me... Some late night tasting notes certain to come from me later...



Sk8-bizarre said:


> Ethiopia Sidamo Qorema
> 
> 18g>36g>34secs got a bit of fruit at the front but not huge and lost all the sharp from this morning which I'll put down to toothpaste mouth. It's all silky smooth but full bodied and heads off to a more spice taste than this morning it's weird, nutmeg maybe a good description dunno and then yes very probably lavender more than parma violet. Nose is quite floral on it.
> 
> It's rich, deep full bodied and a bit all over the place but very nice and interesting as much as confusing complexed.
> 
> Not as fruity as the Yirg but I am gonna try the 20g basket on it get a longer shot so I can savour and pull apart a bit more.
> 
> Both the Ethiopians from Smokey seem pretty darn good!!


Was looking ay both earlier; definitely finding their way into my basket.

Might have to do a double roaster order at end of month to get in on some action with has bean too.... Or maybe just go imm.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yirg only done as immersion and pour over.

Qorema only done as a spro.

So hard to compare but imagine the Yirg is the fruity sweeter and soft while the Qorema being more floral and complexed. Could easily be because I'm comparing the spro to a brew though.

Give me a bit I'll miss out on another spro and knock up a Chemex of the Qorema and come back to you.

Edit:

Right the Yirg starts all blueberry bright sweet then gets all sweet turkish delightful and light open but SWEET!

The Qorema starts fruity, not just blueberry though but has a twang of something else fruity in there also not sure what, riper, deeper.

Doesn't go as sweet but is a little heavier bodied and rich and still has some of that tiny spice in the background making me think nutmeg still. Fuller finish as opposed to the lighter fresh of the Yirg.

Both Chemex comparison though the Yirg from memory a few days ago and the Qorema just.

The Yirg is sweeter possibly touching a little to sweet for me to drink to much of and pretty straight forward flavours.

The Qorema is far more complex, bigger in start to finish, deeper and richer throughout. More of a gob full.......and a little confusing but nice and probably my prefered of the two.

If you prefer sweet sweet go Yirg if you want to sit and wonder but like what your tasting then Qorema.

Of course you could find it totally different :-D but there you go.


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona pulped natural red bourbon. 6oz flat white. 18-20-40. Same ratio I was using with the Brazilian pulped natural yellow bourbon - it was absolutely delicious as a ristretto at this ratio. Not so sure I'm getting the best out of the El Salvador though. Anyone with any experience want to suggest a different ratio? May go back to my old faithful espresso 18-32-30.


----------



## risky

roaringboy said:


> Hasbean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona pulped natural red bourbon. 6oz flat white. 18-20-40. Same ratio I was using with the Brazilian pulped natural yellow bourbon - it was absolutely delicious as a ristretto at this ratio. Not so sure I'm getting the best out of the El Salvador though. Anyone with any experience want to suggest a different ratio? May go back to my old faithful espresso 18-32-30.


18 > 38 > 20 really brought out the nougat for me which was surprising as that's fairly quick.

EDIT: Just slammed the same bean through a Perger v60, came out bang on 2 minutes 30 and tasted lovely.


----------



## Dallah

risky said:


> What did you use it in that guzzled 125g?!





Sk8-bizarre said:


> Just getting it fine enough in attempts to for spro I expect!!!!
> 
> Every pacamara I have had has been super fine, like mind bendingly and shockingly so. I got caught out on first one for quite a few shots and it was that mental banana one, terrible waste, was gutted. Knew for the next one though. Think talc and you won't be far off lol
> 
> New fine rules apply but have been awesome cups!


No sink shots as I had tightened up the grind in anticipation so it was dialled in perfectly after one shot of 22sec. As for where did 125g go, that is only 6 doubles. Working from home, that is drunk before noon as a mixture of espresso and flat white.


----------



## risky

ridland said:


> As for where did 125g go, that is only 6 doubles. Working from home, that is drunk before noon as a mixture of espresso and flat white.


You must be seriously caffeinated!


----------



## simontc

Three aero's of the foundry Kenyan o'ernight. First not fine enough, not much clarity in the brew. Second a bit finer, cooled nicely and showed off a bit more of a red fruit acidity. Third finer again and BAM hello light tongue dancing beast beckoning my taste buds to come play in the garden of unearthly delights. Dark acidity, fiendish in taste. Complex, layered and sinister- in a super good way. Cranberries, blackcurrants, plums and the tears of satan s he realises his go to coffee has been placed in the hands of us mere mortals...

Happy days


----------



## johnnygee04

Coffee Compass Mediterranean Mocha, Americano style.


----------



## Taff

Origin Finca Los Altos. Still dialling in all the new gear and trying new beans but its tasting great. lovely malty/ licorice aftertaste. 17.5>45 in 34 secs


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

ridland said:


> No sink shots as I had tightened up the grind in anticipation so it was dialled in perfectly after one shot of 22sec. As for where did 125g go, that is *only* 6 doubles. Working from home, that is drunk before noon as a mixture of espresso and flat white.


 @ridland Firstly fair play to one shot dial. 22 sec sounds short though what is the rest of your recipe? Curiosity not criticism









...........and the red bits, jeez man what time were you up?! Or over how long?


----------



## Dallah

Sk8-bizarre said:


> @ridland Firstly fair play to one shot dial. 22 sec sounds short though what is the rest of your recipe? Curiosity not criticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........and the red bits, jeez man what time were you up?! Or over how long?


I had read a lot on here about how fine Pacamaras had to be ground and had spoken to MrBoots2U on the weekend. SO I wasn't flying blind. I adjusted the grind and really just got luck. I do find that with the 80 steps on the RR45OD (I swapped out the original 40 step adjustment ring) its really simple to get stuff dialled in. The sort of yes its right, no its wrong nature of a stepped grinder appeals to my linear and dogmatic thinking. I'm much happier in a black and white as opposed to shade of grey world.

Recipe is my standard 18g in and 36g out. Right now its running about 27 - 33 secs. Within that range I might fiddle with a tiny (and I mean tiny) amount on the grind, but not usually. With only 250g to play with, I don't mess with recipe if the output tastes good. I may be missing the last nuance but can afford to be losing sink shots with reasonably expensive beans and only 250g to work with before its on to the next bean. When I was working with kilos, I would spend more time hunting for the perfect ratio.

First double espresso is at 06:15am to get my eyes open.

First flat white with two shots is usually started at 07:00 as I start the drive to work.

Second flat white with two shots is then started at 07:30 but may last as long as 08:30, as I don't mind it just being warm as opposed to hot. That is usually at my desk starting through the first emails of the day.

Then its a 22 ounce smoothie to get my 5 a day. Finish that at 09:30

First Aeropress brewed at 10:00

Second Aeropress brewed at 12:00

Third Aeropress brewed at 14:00

Final double shot flat white at around 17:30 as I am starting to cook dinner.

And normally that is it for the day.

Working from home and I often will average a double shot either as espresso or flat white (based on how full I feel) on the hour.

I drink a lot of coffee but at the same time I take a number of medications which cause drowsiness, so its a zero sum game in the end. I rarely get the jitters, but if I do just slow it down.


----------



## jeebsy

Two shot flat white, is that just a double?


----------



## simontc

Just trying this months dsol in a spro... Seriously interesting bean right here!

Sk8 I know you don't dig darker roasts in general but I could see you liking this!

Menthol on the nose ( and bit of liquorice- which I normally font dig); smells more sweet shop than sweet shop.

Taste im getting sweet peach, to be honest the body is akin to peach juice. Its nicely sweet- molasses type sugar on the front. Earthyness, a bit of dark choc but I have to say the sweety aspect is carried through nicely.

Ending on a bit of a walnut.

Yes- this is blinking delish! Thanks go out to @Colio07 for flinging a bag my way!


----------



## simontc

And in the interest of sharing with folks who might not check dsol thread



simontc said:


> Into milk... Chocolate comes through a lot more; a bit of a milk choc but with an overtone of something darker. Molasses still there. Nuts kicking around, though the sweetening has brought through more of an almond. The molasses still abounds as well, leaving me thinking of caramelised sugary nuts bought from a street vendor. Theres weirdly still a bit of that menthol in there; a little top note lingering above the other flavours, particularly as it cools. Perhaps this is the spicy/white pepper some of you have gotten.
> 
> Theres something chewy in here as well the more it cools; fruity sweet, but not bright. Im thinking a dark wine gum.
> 
> And then back to a choc, but the dark is coming through sublimely now. Thick and sappy red fruit note dark choc.
> 
> Seriously, thanks @Colio07 ... I dont think this is going to be lasting long.


----------



## risky

The Has Bean El Salv natural pacamara. 18 > 45 in about 30 seconds I'm up to now and the sourness has gone away. However I seem to be fighting an issue where I'm getting dead spots on the bottom of the basket when pulling the shot, and this seems to be happening with every coffee, and the dead spot is always in the same place. I'm in the group buy for a new brass shower screen holder, but I'm a bit lost as to what's causing this.


----------



## garydyke1

risky said:


> The Has Bean El Salv natural pacamara. 18 > 45 in about 30 seconds I'm up to now and the sourness has gone away. However I seem to be fighting an issue where I'm getting dead spots on the bottom of the basket when pulling the shot, and this seems to be happening with every coffee, and the dead spot is always in the same place. I'm in the group buy for a new brass shower screen holder, but I'm a bit lost as to what's causing this.


Distribution


----------



## risky

garydyke1 said:


> Distribution


Just wish I knew what I was doing that was causing it to be seemingly in the same spot every time though. Might need to get some stale beans and experiment.


----------



## garydyke1

risky said:


> Just wish I knew what I was doing that was causing it to be seemingly in the same spot every time though. Might need to get some stale beans and experiment.


Take the portafilter spring out.

Just before pulling a shot turn the basket 180 degrees and see if the dead spot moves


----------



## risky

garydyke1 said:


> Take the portafilter spring out.
> 
> Just before pulling a shot turn the basket 180 degrees and see if the dead spot moves


Will do. I've been lining up the 'vst 18' that's written on the rim in the 6 o'clock position every time so there was some consistency.

I thought I'd sussed it when I tried tilting the machine to one side slightly as the shot was being pulled and it fixed it. Thought the machine must not have been level, sadly it was perfectly level.


----------



## roaringboy

risky said:


> 18 > 38 > 20 really brought out the nougat for me which was surprising as that's fairly quick.
> 
> EDIT: Just slammed the same bean through a Perger v60, came out bang on 2 minutes 30 and tasted lovely.


Just pulled 18-20-50 and it's much smoother. Strange one as you seem to be suggesting shorter rather than longer - although we're comparing espresso with ristretto so apples and oranges really.

I'm down to the last shot now so probably won't get a chance to try your suggestion... Although I do have another bag on order...



simontc said:


> And in the interest of sharing with folks who might not check dsol thread


----------



## MWJB

roaringboy said:


> Just pulled 18-20-50 and it's much smoother. Strange one as you seem to be suggesting shorter rather than longer - although we're comparing espresso with ristretto so apples and oranges really.
> 
> I'm down to the last shot now so probably won't get a chance to try your suggestion... Although I do have another bag on order...


Not so much apples to oranges, you're likely killing the extraction before you're getting into sharp/acidic territory - perhaps more like the same fruit but finding a tasty spot before it's perfectly ripe? If you ground a little coarser & ran the shot for a heavier yield, like Risky, then you may be able to get past any sharpness at a higher extraction yield...if you wanted to, that is.


----------



## robashton

I'm drinking iced hibiscus cold brew, it's about as good as it sounds and then a few times better - super refreshing!


----------



## risky

garydyke1 said:


> Take the portafilter spring out.
> 
> Just before pulling a shot turn the basket 180 degrees and see if the dead spot moves


As always Mr. **** you are correct. Tried dosing into a glass first then into the basket and the dead spot moved to the centre so it's obviously my doing. Guess I'll need to experiment to find something that works.


----------



## Rompie

robashton said:


> I'm drinking iced hibiscus cold brew, it's about as good as it sounds and then a few times better - super refreshing!


Sounds delish. What's the recipe for this?


----------



## Taff

Mrboots2u said:


> Has Bean - Tanzanian Selian Natural Blue Mountain
> 
> My brain can not compute this coffee .....


Have just opened some of this to see what it's like.. what recipe did you go with? Messed about with a few recipes and got a lovely shot at 18.4 - 50 in about 35 secs. Was bonkers in milk! First time I've had a coffee taste like milkshake!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Taff said:


> Have just opened some of this to see what it's like.. what recipe did you go with? Messed about with a few recipes and got a lovely shot at 18.4 - 50 in about 35 secs. Was bonkers in milk! First time I've had a coffee taste like milkshake!!


My recipe will reflect the ek grinder and low pressure profile, So will differ drastically... But I'm always as 1:2.5 ish so your not far off.


----------



## Taff

Mrboots2u said:


> My recipe will reflect the ek grinder and low pressure profile, So will differ drastically... But I'm always as 1:2.5 ish so your not far off.


Thanks. I seem to be getting a lot closer to 2.5 as a baseline rather than 2 which usually seems to be a little sour. Not sure the bean is really to my taste but it's all experience at the moment! !


----------



## robashton

Rompie said:


> Sounds delish. What's the recipe for this?


I have no idea, it was from the lady in brew shop tel Aviv, she said two hours but didn't specify amounts!


----------



## Rompie

robashton said:


> I have no idea, it was from the lady in brew shop tel Aviv, she said two hours but didn't specify amounts!


2 hours of cold brewing?? :/ Or hibiscus infusion?


----------



## robashton

Rompie said:


> 2 hours of cold brewing?? :/ Or hibiscus infusion?


2 hours with cold water and the hibiscus she's using.

Anyway today I've had

--

Natural bourbon from Finca Petrona - bit too much for me as my first spro in weeks so now washed bourbon instead - 37s pours, keeping it sweet and deep.

Also stuck Avenue's Kenyan through the behmor, didn't like it. didn't drink it.

I've drank too much coffee today, oops.


----------



## Dallah

Hasbean Nicaraguan Finca Limoncillo Natural 'Elegant' Red Pacamara. First attempt was too fast. About 20 seconds but was still not too bad as I sipped the espresso to test it. Added milk for a flat white and made it very yummy. Very creamy and tasted like sticky fruit, more dates than strawberries. Have adjusted grind finer in search of a longer pour and strawberries. Perhaps bump brew temp up a degree as well.


----------



## Taff

Foundry Guatemala Finca el Amate. first shot 17.5-45 in 50 secs! experimenting with longer pours (for me!) and tighter grinds. Enjoyed this pour will see what its like backed off a little. Nice strength and flavours but no sourness or negative acidity. I get a bit of the salted caramel and white grape acidity, but none of which get in the way of the taste of Coffee


----------



## robashton

I have had far too much coffee today, but I just got last week's IMM (the Burka) and it's going straight in the behmor and I'm making some gosh darned spro with it


----------



## Rhys

Had a few shots of Monsoon Malabar care of @Syenitic and his home-roast skills. Have to say I ground a little too fine, so was a bit of work on the old lever but was very nice. Definitely different to what I've got in my cupboard at the minute.

Going to make some Dark Arts cold brew for a change (easy coffee for work, just add hot water







)


----------



## Syenitic

Glad you received it, from memory might have been a bit light so a little acidic?. Personally I prefer the other one (was cuba yes?)...as a 50/50 milk based flat white. but that is what makes us all different in what we appreciate..no rights no wrongs....go with what you like I reckon.


----------



## robashton

Um... that Burka from the Behmor, 28g/500ml 93C 30s pre-soak

Um

Um

Um

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, this is what coffee is. I wish I'd used better water for this, I can see the depths and they're just out of reach.


----------



## garydyke1

Someone pass Rob a tissue


----------



## robashton

And now the natural red bourbon from finca san petrona, 17g -> 45g shot in 45s, keeping the brightness away and enjoying thick gooey chocolate. Is this wrong?


----------



## JamesWallace

robashton said:


> And now the natural red bourbon from finca san petrona, 17g -> 45g shot in 45s, keeping the brightness away and enjoying thick gooey chocolate. Is this wrong?


If it tastes good its never wrong.

I'm saying that while enjoying the Costa Rica El Pilon brewed for 35s on the aeropress, which is incredible


----------



## risky

JamesWallace said:


> If it tastes good its never wrong.
> 
> I'm saying that while enjoying the Costa Rica El Pilon brewed for 35s on the aeropress, which is incredible


35 second aeropress? What is this witchcraft?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Been playing with two Atkinsons beans the Ethiopian Shalaitu and then the blend they do called Prototype.

Firstly the Shalaitu.

As a Chemex it's an agreeable dark berry fruit maybe blackcurrant/berry quite juicy full bodied and nice.

As a spro struggled with this one still getting some of the dark berry but along with it a sort of fennel and tobacco/leathery taste. It's a pretty bass heavy spro and assault on the senses which I couldn't really enjoy so stays as a bean for the Chemex.

The Prototype

This one has some of those heavy bass notes lurking round in the background (hardly surprising as 30% is the Shalaitu) but is more up front and a brighter along with sweeter than the Shalaitu as a spro. It's not as harsh and there is more of a fruit edge but it's by no means light weight as a spro and still a pretty deep drink.

I did a split of it earlier and of the two as a spro this is the prefered one. When added to milk as a 22g output shot from the 44g split shot in a 3oz cortado it did cut very well, beautifully infact. The cortado held a little bit of fruit zing but was quite the gloopy warm caramel then milk chocolate sweet milkshake.

I have been beaten up by both of these beans at points and nearly had a sensory overload at times not always pleasant but they both seem to have found a place to please me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

If your getting fennel and leather then your over extracting it as spro


----------



## robashton

JamesWallace said:


> If it tastes good its never wrong.
> 
> I'm saying that while enjoying the Costa Rica El Pilon brewed for 35s on the aeropress, which is incredible


Gotta start me doing that.

i had the same 45s coffee at 29s a few hours later, I feel it expressed different characteristics and was a lot clearer, still sweet, but like biting into an apple instead of an apple pie. At 33s it was acrid, at 38s it was unpleasant and at 45s it's deep and sweet.

the long shot is more like what I used to experience at macintyres, the short shot more like what I'd expect from noble and their mythos. i need to order that refrac, although I'm sure folk could tell me what is going on here.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Gotta start me doing that.
> 
> i had the same 45s coffee at 29s a few hours later, I feel it expressed different characteristics and was a lot clearer, still sweet, but like biting into an apple instead of an apple pie. At 33s it was acrid, at 38s it was unpleasant and at 45s it's deep and sweet.
> 
> the long shot is more like what I used to experience at macintyres, the short shot more like what I'd expect from noble and their mythos. i need to order that refrac, although I'm sure folk could tell me what is going on here.


Pre post and mid hump


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> If your getting fennel and leather then your over extracting it as spro


i find some roasts are really hard to avoid doing that with, and stop trying fairly early on.


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> i find some roasts are really hard to avoid doing that with, and stop trying fairly early on.


Yep but this isn't an overdeveloped roast , its more filter roast levle


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> Pre post and mid hump


Is it really that simple? What sort of EY would you be expecting to see here and which is "right"? As James himself pointed out to me last week, most of the competition folk have fairly fast pour times, but consumers would probably tend towards wanting them slower ones because they're less in yo' face with them naturals especially. I know jeebsy tends to operate at the fast side though.

Most beans I don't feel work well with this range, it's just the has bean ones that I get to play around with this much usually.


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep but this isn't an overdeveloped roast , its more filter roast levle


Fair enough, I'm slowly coming around to the sad truth which is that roasting is more complicated than just over/under and that trying to understand it is just causing me frustration









maybe he should go for post hump, whatever that is









yes its saturday night so I'm rambling again!


----------



## Mrboots2u

If there is fruit goodness in the chemex , then its man and machine ( in general can also be solubility but not for this one ) thats stopping it come out in the spro


----------



## Mrboots2u

Course he could be stuk between pre hump nom and nominal nom


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> If there is fruit goodness in the chemex , then its man and machine ( in general can also be solubility but not for this one ) thats stopping it come out in the spro


I guess this is like thst papercup Colombian I liked a few weeks ago, I had to stop it shorter than I would a lot of has beans, Then it was sweet and smooth. Beyond 40g/30s it got pretty rubbery.

i guess the upside of that is its obvious when you've gone too far..


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> Is it really that simple? What sort of EY would you be expecting to see here and which is "right"? As James himself pointed out to me last week, most of the competition folk have fairly fast pour times, but consumers would probably tend towards wanting them slower ones because they're less in yo' face with them naturals especially. I know jeebsy tends to operate at the fast side though.
> 
> Most beans I don't feel work well with this range, it's just the has bean ones that I get to play around with this much usually.


You're slightly overcomplicating the brew by ratio method, the one that tastes best is right, note the time it took for reference, but don't aim for a time to start with.


----------



## Mrboots2u

If It tastes good ( at 16 or 22 ey ) that's all that matters


----------



## robashton

Which do you usually aim for @Mrboots2u ?


----------



## robashton

MWJB said:


> You're slightly overcomplicating the brew by ratio method, the one that tastes best is right, note the time it took for reference, but don't aim for a time to start with.


i don't aim for a time, I aim for a strength and then feel around time by taste until I like it. It's only a few days ago thst I started going for the other side though, after Mr Wallace poured a shot for me over there.

Before then I'd have started creeping into mid 30s and gone "ew" and gone back again.

and "best", I liked both - genuinely, which is why I ask what the usual preference is.

i know some of you have fancy pressure profiling, and I know Gary is on flat 6 bars these days which suggests he's over at the equivalent of my pre-hump (or what I've always called the jeebsy starting point) - unless his water is even more cray...


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Which do you usually aim for @Mrboots2u ?


What tastes good... Some stuff is better " weaker " ( 8tds ish ) gives delicate flavours ( at 22 ).

Some stuff is better at 19. I've had some roasts that can take 24 ey ( flat PP )

General best shots tends to be around 9 TDs 22 ey ( sweet and enough strength ) but not all coffee can get there

After a while you can start to get close to knowing the strength of a shot without refracting .

Most ratios are 1:2.25-2.5


----------



## robashton

Given how much this jumps about, I can see why shops like to buy in easy espresso roasts


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Given how much this jumps about, I can see why shops like to buy in easy espresso roasts


Probably more to do with some roasters supplying lots of customers of variable gear and skill levels too


----------



## robashton

I start off by assuming I'm going for 1:2.5 and then time is my only variable unless it seems obvious I'm going to want something stronger (or weaker in the case of some naturals). I've really simplified my process - my only query now seems to be which side of that ugly "hump" most people fall into - it seems most coffees wouldn't take the 45s happily which is why it feels weird being up there.

like I said, I like both (with the last two naturals from HB anyway) - I'm curious rather then asking for help this time









if if I ask questions like this in my local coffee shops I get looked as if I'm a moron because everybody knows shot times are 30s give or take 1 or 2 and everything else is bitter or sour.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> i don't aim for a time, I aim for a strength and then feel around time by taste until I like it. It's only a few days ago thst I started going for the other side though, after Mr Wallace poured a shot for me over there.
> 
> Before then I'd have started creeping into mid 30s and gone "ew" and gone back again.
> 
> and "best", I liked both - genuinely, which is why I ask what the usual preference is.
> 
> i know some of you have fancy pressure profiling, and I know Gary is on flat 6 bars these days which suggests he's over at the equivalent of my pre-hump (or what I've always called the jeebsy starting point) - unless his water is even more cray...


EK spro is usually >20% EY


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> i don't aim for a time, I aim for a strength and then feel around time by taste until I like it. It's only a few days ago thst I started going for the other side though, after Mr Wallace poured a shot for me over there.
> 
> Before then I'd have started creeping into mid 30s and gone "ew" and gone back again.
> 
> and "best", I liked both - genuinely, which is why I ask what the usual preference is.
> 
> i know some of you have fancy pressure profiling, and I know Gary is on flat 6 bars these days which suggests he's over at the equivalent of my pre-hump (or what I've always called the jeebsy starting point) - unless his water is even more cray...


6 bar = slower flow rate = higher EY


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> EK spro is usually >20% EY


Righto, so it's unlikely (bar serious screw ups) that I'm at pre pre hump 16%, and we are talking about a bunch of EYs in the 20s if I'm between 28s and 45s (I'm not going to assume the 45s one is higher, just "different")

when the refrac is in my hands I'll obviously sit there and do this as an exercise


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> 6 bar = slower flow rate = higher EY


counter intuitive but also this makes sense in a way because contact time.

you still just abusing presoak? I ask because I might give it a go and compare with my other two shots


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Righto, so it's unlikely (bar serious screw ups) that I'm at pre pre hump 16%, and we are talking about a bunch of EYs in the 20s if I'm between 28s and 45s (I'm not going to assume the 45s one is higher, just "different")
> 
> when the refrac is in my hands I'll obviously sit there and do this as an exercise


EK humps are placed differently to old school humps


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> counter intuitive but also this makes sense in a way because contact time.
> 
> you still just abusing presoak?


Presoak = ramp up time of Sage


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> EK humps are placed differently to old school humps


of course they are (that was me rolling my eyes at the universe again, I genuinely didn't know this)


----------



## robashton

See also: I have no idea what I'm doing

View attachment 16100


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> See also: I have no idea what I'm doing
> 
> View attachment 16100


Just get a Refrac and worry about something else


----------



## robashton

Sigh, fine

View attachment 16101


----------



## robashton

Do has bean send you a medal once you've spent over 10 grand in their webstore? Current projections are that I'll hit thst number in the next year


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> If your getting fennel and leather then your over extracting it as spro


Right ok, I'm not a defeatest and will be using this a learning curve again......another one. I went to bed after posting it had been a very taxing coffee day lol



robashton said:


> i find some roasts are really hard to avoid doing that with, and stop trying fairly early on.


I didn't stop early but did get a beat up mouth and brain along with major frustration.



Mrboots2u said:


> Yep but this isn't an overdeveloped roast , its more filter roast levle


That is whats really really throwing me and the smell off the grind is particularly fruity on the Shalaitu!



Mrboots2u said:


> Course he could be stuk between pre hump nom and nominal nom





robashton said:


> Fair enough, I'm slowly coming around to the sad truth which is that roasting is more complicated than just over/under and that trying to understand it is just causing me frustration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe he should go for post hump, whatever that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes its saturday night so I'm rambling again!


You ramble as much as me Rob which I find highly amusing. Roasting is as complicated as the water issue in my head.

As for post hump or pre hump nom my little Gaggia Classic doesn't understand any of that at all it's wham bam thank you maam. Basic as my head.



robashton said:


> I guess this is like thst papercup Colombian I liked a few weeks ago, I had to stop it shorter than I would a lot of has beans, Then it was sweet and smooth. Beyond 40g/30s it got pretty rubbery.
> 
> i guess the upside of that is its obvious when you've gone too far..


Rubbery would be a reasonable descripition for the bad parts. Have all ready tried to pull the pour time shorter to no avail. Seriously man the shizzle I tried yesterday and then gave up on the Shalaitu you wouldn't believe. I was pulling my hair out then eventually gave in to defeat.

However if I can get the Shalaitu on it will only improve the Prototype as the Prototype has it as 30% of it's content. The other 70% being a Guatamalan.



Mrboots2u said:


> If there is fruit goodness in the chemex , then its man and machine ( in general can also be solubility but not for this one ) thats stopping it come out in the spro


In particular with the Shalaitu I have tried shortening the pour time to reduce extraction I may pull back the grind coarser and really cut it short to gauge a result/comparison. If it doesn't happen then they I may have to give way to the idea it could be a bit of the man but then could be the machine also. I know I have a limited machine but would hate to blame it and I'm usually not to bad as a 'man' (haha) and sort things. Sometimes that has taken some guidance but I usually get to a good spro from a bean, I know when it's taste and not liking a bean but also new ok Chemex is ok WHY ISN'T THE SPRO [email protected] THE SAME BEAN. I WAS SO DETERMINED YESTERDAY BUT EVEN STARTED TO WONDER IS IT THE WATER !!! That's not like me at all, but I was that frustrated.

Thanks bootsy given me the will to try again (not the first time). Rob......Ramble over......

I'm off to the machine, all hands on deck, MAN the pump!!!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

OK STOP THE PRESS!

Pulled the grind back.

20g>35.5g>25secs so short yes.

No more acrid fennel and stuff in my mouth.

Blackberry has been replaced by only blackcurrant so more of a twang to it or 'acidic' if that's how you like it to describe it. It's got a big mouth on it like you have been punched in the gob with a blackcurrant fist or grabbed a bloody load of them crammed them in your mouth and bitten down on them all at once. You can't dodge it. Even the crema is smooth now though not even a hint of nasty.

I've been trying with this one Fri and Sat and it's been a beast of a dial and probably good I gave up and moved on yesterday or would have wasted more which would have done my head in.

Unbelievable this one might even go shorter to round off the flavour I will take it a Gram or two either way but no where near the 1:2 again.

Talk about cutting it short though I wouldn't have gone that far.

@Mrboots2u thank you on two counts. You know!

What a morning wake up cup haha BANG!

Bruce Lee of a bean. Smooth as a bugger with the power of a one inch punch. Reckon I can tweak a little with pour but happy mouth after two days of face ache indeed and unbelievably I don't even want to put it in the Chemex again want sprooossss!!!

Not for the faint hearted though. Though after looking up the description on the Atkinson site last night to try and suss where I was going wrong to get dialled (something I didn't do first of all as it was a gift and wanted to go in blind) I was clutching at straws by this point. Well the description is pretty on.


----------



## glevum

Brazilian Fazenda Imras Pereira- Lovely sweet & salty finish in espresso. Even better in a flattie, pure salted caramel. (this coffee put a smile on my face this morning)


----------



## truegrace

CC gusto gold. Nice little flattie, but now out of milk


----------



## The Systemic Kid

El Salvador Derrumbe through syphon. Blackcurrant notes - lovely.


----------



## risky

El Salvador Natural Bourbon. Trying to suss this whole yield as a variable thing. It was more apparent with the other beans, this one I'm struggling to find the sweet spot so just slammed it in milk and it smells like a walnut whip. Lovely.


----------



## robashton

Having a natural Pilon day, spro and milk; it's really calmed down after a couple of weeks sitting and has become really easy to work with. Same with my other naturals - clearly I need to exercise patience with some of these coffees.


----------



## simontc

Opened this morning with some heart of darkness in a flat white. Gets a bit overwhelmed in milk if im honest... Throughout the day I've has guatemal el amate as filter; like dark choc mars bar in a cup.

Ended on a little piccollo of the above bean; needed a touch less time in the sproing i think as tasted a little bitter.


----------



## Rhys

It's been espro evening (needed to keep awake to write some articles after a hard days work). 2 DSOL shots, first one a little course so not too nice, second finer but lacked flavour (last of my rested bags). Made up for it with a shot of Square Mile, far nicer with bags of flavour (16g>29.8g straight pull with 10s pre-infuse, no fellini). ended the evening with a Square Mile flattie, nice. Decided to weigh my mug, holds just over 6 oz so perfect.


----------



## simontc

Foundry's Kenyan this morning. Nice and clean, dark cherry and a black currant spro. 18-> 40 -> 40. Yum.

Now... Dont judge folks, this ones interesting.

So just having a chemex of the foundry karangera washing station. 22g ground 12 clicks down from my espresso setting on the porlex- thats course. To 500g water. Not only this but i managed to bust a small hole in the filter so some of the ground stuff is sat at the bottom of the chemex... Shouldn't be good. But it is.

Really plum, dark, oozy, fruityness on first few sips... As its cooling that orangeyness is there- less syrupy sweet orange tang, more a light, lucious, clementine.

Thinking of the aeropress of this lacking flavour im super chuffed....


----------



## fluffles

I'm also on the Foundry Kenyan - v60 ground on Lido3. Bit late to the party with this bean, but it really is excellent.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Currently drinking coffee compass mahogany roast jampit hit. This is the first mahogany roast I've tried. Cannot drink it as an espresso. It's far too strong. Perfect as a flat white. It's fruity with a hint of dark chocolate. 18 in 28 out.


----------



## Taff

Sarah0817 said:


> Currently drinking coffee compass mahogany roast jampit hit. This is the first mahogany roast I've tried. Cannot drink it as an espresso. It's far too strong. Perfect as a flat white. It's fruity with a hint of dark chocolate. 18 in 28 out.


Ive got some of this in the hopper soon. Can't wait!


----------



## roaringboy

Pulled a slightly-quick-for-my-liking HB El Salv Finca Santa Petrona pulped natural red bourbon @ 18>36>25 - thought i'd try nail it as espresso - i have been pulling it as ristretto (18>20>40).

Think this actually works quite well like this - definitely thicker and with no bitterness. Probably a bit more nutty too.

Someone mentioned earlier in the thread they'd been running it at 20 seconds and it was nice, so maybe this is the way forward.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Taff said:


> Ive got some of this in the hopper soon. Can't wait!


As temperature goes down, you get more of a fruity hit. I've got another mahogany roast by coffee compass. They sent me a sample to try. It's called tusker elephant. Will try that next.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Cold brewing hasbean fazenda cachoelra de grama using oxo cold brew. 100g coarse grind and 1l cold water. Will try in 24 hours. Might need longer than 24 hours tho.


----------



## johnnygee04

I've just made and enjoyed the best cup of coffe I've had for a while. I received a sample of Sumatra Jagong Village Mahogany Roast, with my order from Coffee Compass, and what bloody delicious Flat white it made. My machine is what it is and I can only play about with the other variables, so I'm very happy to produce a taste just as described by the roaster. There are so many that promise chocolate, but don't deliver, well this coffee has provided the richest and deepest chocolate taste I've ever had. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Rompie

Enjoying a not-morning coffee in my new forum Keepcup - thanks guys! Aero press with Cast Iron Brazilian, tasty.


----------



## simontc

Rocko mountain... 18-> 25 s -> 45 ... Tried a longer than normal shot. Wasn't sweet enough and a tad astringent. Only enough for one shot of the rocko left... Will it be straight or in milk. Time will tell.

Kenyan with me for work filter.

Coming to the end of this months supply- foundry have been magnificent. Beans have worked fantastically as spro and in milk- a little more temperamental in filter, need to be bang on to astound, but when things have been right they've been up there as some of the best filter I've had.

The surprise dsol dark arts has simply been the most incredible spro...

What's next- Smokey barn, has bean or cast iron...? I had a cast iron in a shop yesterday- was ... Ok.


----------



## simontc

Rompie said:


> Enjoying a not-morning coffee in my new forum Keepcup - thanks guys! .


... Im after a keep cup for early morning dash to work; how'd you get forum branded one?


----------



## Step21

HasBean Costa Rica Finca El Pilon natural

Brazen brew: 502ml/28.55g ground at 1.4 on the Haus. 204F. 1min30 presoak (fresh beans). Wave filter. TDS 1.34%

Delicious. Best coffee i've had for a wee while. Dark choc, berry fruits and natural sherry funk. Fab!

Had a smaller 250ml/15g brazen brew yesterday with it on a finer grind (TDS 1.50% oops!). Tasted great though (as almost everything does in the Brazen) but todays brew was just superb.


----------



## masonharley

So far today i have had two Flat White's consisting of a double shot with Colombia Finca La Chorrera Washed Caturra from Has Bean Coffee.

Beautiful.


----------



## semi

Pact Fazenda Santa Ines


----------



## Rhys

Had two coffees today, both in a Moka. first was a Yirg (Whittards pre-ground, drunk with milk and sugar) and just had a dark arts (25g) and very nice it was too. (just come back from a meal out at a friends and need something to counteract the wine that was consumed - surprised I can still type







)


----------



## fluffles

Outpost Coffee Roasters Kenya Karimikui AB

Kalita Wave via EK43 from Greenhood Coffee House

This is the 3rd different Kenyan I've had in the last week or two. This has darker fruit flavours - I'm getting black and purple fruits like blackberries and blackcurrants. Definitely a sort of black fruit gum or wine gum thing going on. Not as much acidity as some Kenyans, but very sweet. Plenty going on here, look forward to getting this bean in at home and seeing what else it has to offer.


----------



## Phil104

simontc said:


> ... Im after a keep cup for early morning dash to work; how'd you get forum branded one?


Here you go:

http://www.freewebstore.org/TempTag-UK/Coffee_Forums_UK_KeepCup/p749770_9359259.aspx


----------



## Phil104

Another brilliant Foundry Coffee - Gathongo AB. Meru, Kenya. A juicy, summery coffee that rolls around my mouth and a pleasant slightly tart aftertaste. The usual, 17g, 36 seconds and 33-34g out (come on Brewista scales). My only wish is that is a bit less of a work out on the HG One although a little easier than the Rocko. Not that long ago I thought that I preferred Central/S American coffees over African but Foundry and Cast Iron have turned my taste buds. And I'm glad.


----------



## simontc

Just had second chemex of dark arts- wow, wow, wow. This is a sultry, sext, little beast of a coffee.


----------



## Rhys

Dark Arts Moka this morning. 25g 12 Oz cup with milk. Nicely fruity (and dark)


----------



## simontc

Its so sumptuous eh Rhys? I might have to take a trip to hackney to get some more...


----------



## DoubleShot

simontc said:


> I might have to take a trip to hackney to get some more...


Milanski mentioned they are currently not selling retail.


----------



## simontc

They'll pour some beans in a bag I reckon


----------



## Rhys

simontc said:


> They'll pour some beans in a bag I reckon


Hopefully roast them first...


----------



## Rhys

Decided on the Moka because I couldn't be bothered waiting for the espresso machine to warm up. Less faff when I'd been on the wine the night before..


----------



## simontc

I've just had a delightful flat white made with foundry's karanvera washing station. Grapefruit shining through today, really nice dark choc forefront. These beans have lasted v well. 18g -> 28s -> 40.5g spro and in with milk up to 4oz/5oz (I can't remember how much water I weighed into the glass before).


----------



## [email protected]

fluffles said:


> Sundlaug Coffee Roasters Rwanda Karengera
> 
> Kalita 155 12g/200g
> 
> Upfront it's a big and bold dark chocolate, then goes into juicy citrus and a distinct buttery finish. A nice pairing with my morning croissant.


Hi there. My first post here but long time lurker! Nice to stumble across this on What's in your cup - just a few weeks late. Glad you enjoyed the coffee, it's been going down well this summer and we're down to the last few kilos now. We're a new roaster so it's really good to hear your thoughts, much appreciated. We're profiling some new beans and they should be available at Greenhood and beyond in the near future. Cheers!


----------



## robashton

Crikey, you chaps at sundlaug are very proactive about the Internet aren't you, everytime I see you on Instagram I am reminded I need to check you out!

I am on this next coffee order.


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> Crikey, you chaps at sundlaug are very proactive about the Internet aren't you, everytime I see you on Instagram I am reminded I need to check you out!
> 
> I am on this next coffee order.


If you're saying that they must be very very proactive .

I like the sound of the coffee and philosophy!


----------



## jlarkin

HasBean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Natural Pacamara I've found love for the Clever Coffee Dripper this week and loving this bean! Sad I've nearly finished it and need to up my caffeine intake (not sure any doctor would agree) to get to new things and this again.


----------



## Mrboots2u

__
http://instagr.am/p/6uVA0BAIBk/


----------



## simontc

Love it bootsy!


----------



## olifulham

ordered by my first lot of stuff from Rave last week, so far so good - started with the Colombian Suarez and i'm really really impressed. Lovely, sweet tasting single origin


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona natural red bourbon in the v60 at work. Really warming to this and naturals in general.

Got the natural Pacamara on the go at home too - very boozy!



jlarkin said:


> HasBean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Natural Pacamara I've found love for the Clever Coffee Dripper this week and loving this bean! Sad I've nearly finished it and need to up my caffeine intake (not sure any doctor would agree) to get to new things and this again.


----------



## Rhys

simontc said:


> Just had second chemex of dark arts- wow, wow, wow. This is a sultry, sext, little beast of a coffee.


What ratio did you use?

Just had the Bodum version (but with a paper filter inside the metal one). 42g to 680g water, bloomed for a minute - total time approx 6 minutes (not sure as someone called me while I was using my clock app). Quite strong, and had to add a spoonful of sugar to sweeten it up a bit. First go so not too bad (was lovely and clear though). Great taste (after sweetening, maybe I should be Italian







)


----------



## YerbaMate170

Very happy today, reunited with my Chemex after 5 weeks (and also with freshly roasted beans, a grinder, scales...) and I've just made myself a lovely cup with HasBean's El Libano Washed Caturra - being a little rusty I completely miscalculated the grind size (way too eager for any dialling in process so was a huge "YOLO" [forgive me for using the term] ) and ended up with reeeaaallllyyy coarse coffee - so coarse that I almost chucked it all away and started again...

But I thought I'd see what happens and I'm glad I did - the result was, unsurprisingly a really light brew, could see through the coffee with ease, almost a tea-ish colour, but the taste was very good - definitely see where green apple and mango are coming from in the tasting notes. I like my coffee like this, my "friend" reckoned it resembled sewage water which is just plain rude. All you haters can go and sit down


----------



## simontc

Rhys said:


> What ratio did you use?
> 
> Just had the Bodum version (but with a paper filter inside the metal one). 42g to 680g water, bloomed for a minute - total time approx 6 minutes (not sure as someone called me while I was using my clock app). Quite strong, and had to add a spoonful of sugar to sweeten it up a bit. First go so not too bad (was lovely and clear though). Great taste (after sweetening, maybe I should be Italian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Cant quite remember but the general I've been using is 26g, 500ml water, garymex without the whisk in around 4 mins. Though have gone both slower and quicker and had ace results with this bean... Only coffee I've had today in fact


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Latte art could use a bit of work but beautifully sweet flat white of Rocko Mountain from Foundry (late to the party on this one!)


----------



## Rhys

simontc said:


> Cant quite remember but the general I've been using is 26g, 500ml water, garymex without the whisk in around 4 mins. Though have gone both slower and quicker and had ace results with this bean... Only coffee I've had today in fact


I'll try that ratio next time


----------



## Mrboots2u

__
http://instagr.am/p/6wr1g4AIMF/


----------



## robashton

Showing the last of the Finca Petrona Washed Pacamara from Has Bean some love this morning, two bloody good spros one with milk one without. Nothing but chocolate and caramel and sweetness, sad to see this bag empty.

Actually I'm completely running out of coffee having not really planned ahead all that much, suspect there is a lot of Papercup's Gelana Abaya in my future...


----------



## simontc

This = chemex x2 so far... Its ok. I've been underwhelmed by notes but with no coffee available for ready use I needed to pick something up today. 10.50 ... Maybe I shoulda got a bigger bag of square mile for 13.

Meh


----------



## 4515

Today saw a return to Finca Limoncillo Naural Red Pacamara. Last time is was all espresso

This time its all aeropress and I have to say that either my technique has improved since last time or this really suits brewed

Strawberries by the punnet load !


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dark side of the spro bro ...

This was a very tasty cup of Derek indeed











__
http://instagr.am/p/61tpFFgIDN/


----------



## fluffles

Another cracking five elephant brew from greenhood coffee house - Ethiopia Bifu Gudina. A big woft of apricots coming up from the cup, which comes through in the taste. Sweet apricot puree up front but it then calms down into something quite delicate.


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> Another cracking five elephant brew from greenhood coffee house - Ethiopia Bifu Gudina. A big woft of apricots coming up from the cup, which comes through in the taste. Sweet apricot puree up front but it then calms down into something quite delicate.


Yeah a had couple of people racing to me about this roast and bean in general ...peeking my interest


----------



## simontc

18 -> 24 s -> 40g of the notes Githiga AB... After a couple (well, three) chemex worth of this bean yesterday I was prepared to agree with my earlier statement that I had found notes a tad anti-climactic. This little beast has just made me eat my words. Yes its got a ferocious acidity but, my word, is it delicious. Definitely seeing it as a cleaner, citric, type affair. Limes, lemons and a nice ending of grapefruit. Theres a saltyness in here, and rather than a caramel I would forward more of a toffee- particularly a cinder toffee.

Will tighten up a click to try and drive a little more sweetness in...


----------



## robashton

Finally got around to throwing Papercup's Gelana Abaya through as a spro, I had to updose and drop yield to avoid bitterness/roasty flavours creeping in but at 18 -> 36g in 29s AHahhhahha sweetness. (I calculate a 19.5% EY for this, which I guess is about right for this style of roast).

Might actually be my favourite spro these past few weeks. Can't wait to get back and do this in milk


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah a had couple of people racing to me about this roast and bean in general ...peeking my interest


Yeah, mine too. Although the 14 euro cost for postage seems a bit hefty. Hmmm, tempted but £20 for less than 300g of coffee seems a bit scary to me - don't mind paying for good coffee but postage is a bugger generally. Anyone going to Germany anytime soon?


----------



## robashton

Group buy?


----------



## simontc

Could be a contender for my group buy/forum curation idea???


----------



## simontc

Also... Went a click finer. Much stickier, much sweeter. Same weights but 36 second pour. Almost minty on the lips... A tad astringent. Cinder toffee is gone and has been smoothed down; honey in aftertaste. Grapefruit still there, not as prominent. Almost getting a lime curd thing here... Might go for smaller output same click...

Porlex is a pain..


----------



## Mrboots2u

simontc said:


> Also... Went a click finer. Much stickier, much sweeter. Same weights but 36 second pour. Almost minty on the lips... A tad astringent. Cinder toffee is gone and has been smoothed down; honey in aftertaste. Grapefruit still there, not as prominent. Almost getting a lime curd thing here... Might go for smaller output same click...
> 
> Porlex is a pain..


Am much as I am not an advocate of machinery solving all woes , in your case for espresso , you need a more capable grinder


----------



## jlarkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, mine too. Although the 14 euro cost for postage seems a bit hefty. Hmmm, tempted but £20 for less than 300g of coffee seems a bit scary to me - don't mind paying for good coffee but postage is a bugger generally. Anyone going to Germany anytime soon?





Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah a had couple of people racing to me about this roast and bean in general ...peeking my interest





robashton said:


> Group buy?


The KG is cheaper (43 Euro for a kg) and the shipping is still estimated as 13 euro with 2 KG of two different coffees in the cart so it might be worth a dabble? Do you know anybody that could potentially bag them up and send on the extra if a few people put in together







? For a KG of the El Sal Derrumbe and Ethiopia Bifdu (just the two I chose to check) to get to one place in the UK is estimated as £67.40ish


----------



## simontc

If only there was someone who's expressed interest in these beans that has a company that bags up and mails out coffee...


----------



## Kman10

Tucking into my first foray into decaf, avenue Brazil decaf. Was worried about this but needn't have, lots of lovely nuttiness coming through in my flat white


----------



## masonharley

*Has Bean Coffee Phil Ter* Blend but using as espresso = nice.


----------



## Wobbit

masonharley said:


> *Has Bean Coffee Phil Ter* Blend but using as espresso = nice.


Snap! Only I'm using aeropress


----------



## robashton

Teehee, I'm using a moka pot.

20% EY with Papercup's Gelena Abaya (diluted 1:2 with water to create a good sized half litre of hot sweet ethiopian nectar). Hard to reproduce but the ritual is fun..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hmm fruity fun a brewing











__
http://instagr.am/p/64T5UDAIFe/


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmm fruity fun a brewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/64T5UDAIFe/


Very arty shot boots!

Love the cup, looks like an inker?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Foundry Rwandan Karengera through Chemex for breakfast. Bags of sweet acidity hitting back of throat - orange zest and creamy chocolate. Stonking.


----------



## Mrboots2u

thanks , inker, iphone, no fllter , some more here on instagram ( beansnotmachines ) @Fevmeister.
​


----------



## simontc

A nice del of the last of my foundry Kenyan. 18g -> 28s -> 39g ... At a month old this is still a delicious coffee. My hat goes off to you lee for sourcing and roasting some of the best coffees I've had... Im looking forward to hearing how the new crop of rocko gets on and will no doubt get my order on with you again soon


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

simontc said:


> A nice del of the last of my foundry Kenyan. 18g -> 28s -> 39g ... At a month old this is still a delicious coffee. My hat goes off to you lee for sourcing and roasting some of the best coffees I've had... Im looking forward to hearing how the new crop of rocko gets on and will no doubt get my order on with you again soon


Cheers Simon, really pleased you're enjoying. Hoping that the Rocko will be ready next week, (hopefully) just one test profile to go, then some checks over the next few days.


----------



## Step21

Getting near the end of my Has Bean Costa Rica Finca Pilon natural

Bonavita Immersion 20min steep 15.53g/216ml dispensed at 208F by Brazen (then coffee added to water) : TDS 1.76% EY 26.01%

Amazingly thick viscous mouthfeel with that fruity sherry type funk. Just enough for one more...


----------



## simontc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Cheers Simon, really pleased you're enjoying. Hoping that the Rocko will be ready next week, (hopefully) just one test profile to go, then some checks over the next few days.


A pleasure sir


----------



## roaringboy

Just finished up my Hasbean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Pulped Natural Red Bourbon and moved on to the Washed Pacamara.

I'd read that Pacamaras have to be really finely ground, so thinking I was being clever, cranked the ole SJ up a bit to get a headstart. Didn't quite choke but got about a 50 second ristretto. Had about 4 shots now and finally got it to the 18-32-30 I was aiming for.

Had a rather delish flat white. You can definitely taste the caramel, which is right up my alley!

Been using the natural version of the same in the home V60. Think I prefer the washed. I initially hated naturals, but I'm definitely warming to them. Still think washed or pulped natural are what I prefer.

I bought the Petrona pack they are doing - i've now got both the Washed and Natural Pacamara's at home and the Washed and Natural Red Bourbons at work.


----------



## roaringboy

At work now and moved on to the Finca Santa Petrona Natural Red Bourbon through the V60. I think I definitely prefer naturals as pour over rather than as espresso.

Tried it at 9-180-2:30... very nutty!


----------



## Mrboots2u

An Indian natural anyone?


----------



## roaringboy

Tease!



Mrboots2u said:


> An Indian natural anyone?


----------



## Mrboots2u

roaringboy said:


> Tease!


Tasting note 1 -chocolate buttercream mouthfeel


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 16298
yum


----------



## Scotford

200degs Colombia.

Nice hazelnuts, very clean and a really buttery mouthfeel as espresso but a tad roasty for my current tastes. Still nice though.


----------



## roaringboy

Back home, back on the washed Pacamara. Loving this stuff!


----------



## semi




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## YerbaMate170

Very late to the party but, Foundry's Rocko Mountain, straight into my chemex, wow... Never have I gotten so much sweetness from a coffee! Not a sugary sweet, but acidic strawberry with a definite sweet finish. Every time I take a sip it's there, is this coffee?!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

YerbaMate170 said:


> Very late to the party but, Foundry's Rocko Mountain, straight into my chemex, wow... Never have I gotten so much sweetness from a coffee! Not a sugary sweet, but acidic strawberry with a definite sweet finish. Every time I take a sip it's there, is this coffee?!


Honestly, it is coffee







We've had people convinced that we've put syrup or something in their brew before now. Although it can be a bit challenging for some people, we find the Rocko Mountain has helped us show newcomers the broad spectrum of taste experiences that they can get when they get away from the more usual, safer choices.


----------



## CamV6

Just put a fresh bag of CC Java japmit in the hopper this morning.

What a magnificent coffee this is. Been a long time since i've had this and I'd forgotten how stonkingly fantastic it is


----------



## Mrboots2u

Artisan Roast - Irmãs Pereira Natural .

One tasting note for now peanut butter cupcake


----------



## garydyke1

NICARAGUA FINCA LA ESCONDIDA WASHED CATUAI via the Brazen

Starts chocolate goes raspberry and caramel. So so good.


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Artisan Roast - Irmãs Pereira Natural .
> 
> One tasting note for now peanut butter cupcake


And now I want actual peanut butter cupcakes, as well as that 'spro: thanks a lot ;-).


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> And now I want actual peanut butter cupcakes, as well as that 'spro: thanks a lot ;-).


One more pic for you then .


----------



## Wobin19

Mrboots2u said:


> Artisan Roast - Irmãs Pereira Natural .
> 
> One tasting note for now peanut butter cupcake


Wow I can almost taste and smell those gorgeous looking shots. I love peanut butter so that's another coffee you just sold me to try. Thanks Boots.


----------



## simontc

Boots... Peanut butter cupcake coffee. Me. Now.


----------



## masonharley

Looking good and tasty!


----------



## robashton

Just did a couple of five minute espresso-grind semi-inverted aeropress with two beans from Five Elephant (coming in at 22% EY and 23% EY respectively)

Kamwangi AA - the Kenyan to beat all other Kenyans - it tastes like a Kenyan and it smells like a Kenyan but it's not in your face with it, it is a gentleman's Kenyan - highly enjoyalbe. Super creamy, sweet, I still say there is a touch of tomato but I guess you could call it Blackcurrant if that's more fashionable.

El Socorro - It's a guat, I was sceptical but it seems to deliver. It's got a touch of that savory flavour at the back you sometimes get with guats but mountains of fruit (fruit!! not chocolate). They say red grapes, I say coffee.

Both of these down the hatch and it's not even 9am yet, uh oh.


----------



## Dicci

Nicaragua finca el Bosque from Rave which I roasted yesterday. Done in the V60, love this stuff. Has anyone tried it as an espresso, and if so does it work ok? I should hopefully have a bag of ready roasted turning up today so might give it a try later..


----------



## jeebsy

Passion Fruit Hunkute - getting more delicate as it ages, loads of black tea from this shot although went a bit mad with the preinfusion so don't know if that has anything to do with it.

Got a Chemex of something from 5E to drink now (can't remember what) - bought a Frank Green cup last week and using it to transport coffee into work


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Got a Chemex of something from 5E to drink now (can't remember what) - bought a Frank Green cup last week and using it to transport coffee into work


Finding that the 5E stuff is pretty distinctive, bet you can tell from drinking it!

----

I've got some old pulped natural bourbon from Has Bean kicking around that I decided to stick through as a spro (4 weeks old!) - Still, at 17/40 in 30s it was pretty great, probably can't use it after today as you can tell it's past the peak. Defo getting more comfortable with this spro game - the Has Bean stuff needs 10 days before I can enjoy it as spro, seems to be the key. (Presumably this will change if I use magic water because magic water fixes everything because Gary says it fixes everything)


----------



## jeebsy

It was the Assembly Wang actually, not 5E. Having so much in non-original packaging is confusing.

The Kii was the best from 5E. Amazing coffee, although really enjoyed their Wang too.


----------



## NickdeBug

Aeropress of some Ethiopian Nano Challa from the Barn.

Really delicate and silky smooth. Vanilla and slightly bitter oranges.

Yum!


----------



## hotmetal

Dicci said:


> Nicaragua finca el Bosque from Rave which I roasted yesterday. .... Has anyone tried it as an espresso, and if so does it work ok?


Yes.

Yes.

I'm not any sort of expert so no Jilly Goulden-style tasting notes but I've been enjoying this as espresso, and in milk. After having had maybe 1kg through, I tried their Monsooned Malabar and immediately got told by SWMBO to revert to FEB.


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> It was the Assembly Wang actually, not 5E. Having so much in non-original packaging is confusing.
> 
> The Kii was the best from 5E. Amazing coffee, although really enjoyed their Wang too.


I have yet to tri the Kii, going to give that a go in the Aeropress shortly enough though.

The 5 Elephant Wang was probably the best thing I've had in my mouth in a while for sure.


----------



## robashton

AAhahahaha, I just got 1.5kg of the pulped natural from limoncello in as my stock spro bean (sue me, washed bourbon can do one).

My entire living room now smells like melted chocolate. Never mind drinking the stuff, I'm content to just smell it.


----------



## Colio07

Just got back from NYC, where I had a lovely V60 of Counter Culture's Hologram blend. Chocolatey, dark fruity... delicious. They don't say what varieties of beans they're using, but the blend is 65% CODECH Guatemala, 20% Amaro natural sundried Ethiopia, and 15% Sipacapa Guatemala.

Wishing I'd brought some beans back.


----------



## robashton

Just cupped the pulped natural - it does what it says on the tin, superb smooth gooey mouthfeel and chocolate/caramel rolo-like sweetness.

I am going to enjoy using it in my next batch of experiements.


----------



## simontc

This morning I plunged the Guatemalan from old spike down my throat as a Derek (I will not let this die!) and was delicious. Melon/honey sweetness atop that familiar central American choc/nut thing. A bit standard, I admit, but with enough of a flourish to keep me interested. A nice 'green' acidity- its been years since I've had one but i want to say gooseberry.

Spent the weekend aeropressing the sidamo from them; a bit of a let down if im honest. Tried this as a flat white before heading away and was impressed with a nice sweetie type resonance.

Working closer to home today so heading back to the house now for something del-icious ....

Small batch stuff got delivered to neighbour I think, so might see if he's in... Hmmm


----------



## simontc

Small batch got opened this morning. Roasted last thursday so a tad early, but I've found that I simply can't resist such magnificent sounding beans.

Had their el Salv with milk... Oh me oh my. Lively, fruity, zesty.... An orangey milkshake delight. Definitely recommend.

The Ethiopian chelektu.... Good god I think this one delivers the goods! Spro, typical 18 to 36. A tad raunchy, needs more rest, but so bold and fruity and sweet. Not sticky, clean. I got a hint of the Turkish delight; not as prominent as the extract id had before, but I feel a tighter grind and a bit more rest and this is gonna be full on! ... I wonder what this would've been like as a natural? Its almost verging on that in taste anyway; a touch more stickyness would certainly suit this.... Hmmm


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## simontc

Please check the rota


----------



## garydyke1

Sounds sinister. Like someone historically didn't check the rota and it led to a very serious problem which could only be resolved by someone creating a 'check the rota' sign so that people from then on checked the rota.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Sounds sinister. Like someone historically didn't check the rota and it led to a very serious problem which could only be resolved by someone creating a 'check the rota' sign so that people from then on checked the rota.


In general the two things i hear in the cafe are

Are you working tomorrow > err i dont know i haven't checked the rota.....

and

Does anyone know how to work the google docs on my phone i cant open the rota.....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> In general the two things i hear in the cafe are
> 
> Are you working tomorrow > err i dont know i haven't checked the rota.....
> 
> and
> 
> Does anyone know how to work the google docs on my phone i cant open the rota.....


I couldn't go on not knowing what the rota said. Can you provide a daily update??


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> I couldn't go on not knowing what the rota said. Can you provide a daily update??


If i remember to check it


----------



## Mrboots2u

Adado - Artsian roast ( not on the website at moment ) . In milk Eton Mess


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Adado - Artsian roast ( not on the website at moment ) . In milk Eton Mess


now that does sound nice


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> now that does sound nice


Flat - Low pressure shot for the win ....


----------



## robashton

First lot of the pulped natural longberry from Has Bean that I have way too much off for experimenting - I've had a few goes of this through the ceramic thing so they're wasted a touch, but I'm starting my Aeropress game now and I'm loving the total absence of fruit in this coffee - it's just chocolate. (Bodes well for spro and spro+moomoo)

That said not enough sweetness in this brew, one of the great things about the amount of this coffee I have is that I'll be pushing it either side of the extraction spectrum to see how it tastes around the place - I suspect if I hit "sweetness" with this coffee it'll be pretty amaze.


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> Flat - Low pressure shot for the win ....


black notneutral cups







:good:


----------



## masonharley

Has Bean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo, one of the best coffees I've had from Has Bean, roasted 1st Sep. Tried it as pour over and just got apricot notes. This morning, dialled in, beautiful Flat White.


----------



## Dallah

Nicaragua Finca La Escondida


double 'spro x 2 (that's right 'spro) - yummy bright and cheerful. Some berry acid but more lime acid lingered nicely in mouth

flat white - lime and chocolate? A bit weird. Not sure that is something I enjoyed. Not my favourite but not bad.

Sowden (30 min brew and 15 min to settle under wooly hat) first mug was quite hot and tastes were bright but hard to distinguish. Second mug was room temp. Still nice and bright. Lovely mouthfeel, really coating tongue. Lots of lime, some raspberry and a little bit of dark chocolate particularly on back of upper palette and tongue.


I am now full caffeinated. Want more coffee but fear I may get the jitters if I have anymore. Or will just wait until after lunch


----------



## Dallah

masonharley said:


> View attachment 16400
> 
> 
> Has Bean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo, one of the best coffees I've had from Has Bean, roasted 1st Sep. Tried it as pour over and just got apricot notes. This morning, dialled in, beautiful Flat White.


That is one of my favourites. Possible second to Foundry Rocko Mountain. Great in milk. So many coffees, so little time.


----------



## robashton

I've got the Has Bean limoncello pulped natural longberry in as spro today (only 6 days old so slightly difficult still).

Dropped to 6 bars, 55g out in 27s from 18 in (at 94C)

My colleague was amazed by how sweet it was, it was noticeably sugary, refrac tells me I managed to push it up to 23% EY, I did what any sensible person would and stuck some into milk - it tastes like a hot chocolate.

I was aiming for a stronger shot but I coudn't slow it down enough (EKspresso innit), I'll be interested to see how much this changes (if at all) over the coming couple of weeks with the rest of the six bags I bought..


----------



## Phil104

Not by my fair hands but a chemex courtesy of Espresso Library in Cambridge from a Guatamelan, San Antonio, produce by Essex way roasters The Coffee Officina. A great, smooth way to start the day, like a nicely toned down chocolate orange (or something like that).


----------



## simontc

Mild freak out with scales this morning... Flying blind espresso is no fun! New batteries seems to have sorted apart from 1. Somehow it now reads in .00 rather than .0 2. The batteries are slightly fatter than the ones it came with, so its now got a slightly humped back!!!

Confusing!

Just had small batch natural Ethiopian ... Too soon, tastes a bit roasty...


----------



## robashton

Having an evening cuppa, 12g of pulped natural longberry (I'm going to be writing this a lot over the coming weeks) into 250g of water at 94C in a semi-inverted aeropress for 5 minutes + 45s piunge at a coarse espresso grind.

With this sensible temperature, any hints of bitterness have disappeared and we are seeing rich rich chocolate flavours come out - this isn't to far off bang on the tasting notes - there is quite a lot of sweetness in here.

That said, it's very intense - I'll be experimenting with backing off the grind a bit and see how this tastes at lower EY tomorrow I reckons. (I cba measuring this as I know roughly where it lies across that half of my dial for this coffee, I'd estimate this at about 21% currently)


----------



## risky

robashton said:


> Having an evening cuppa, 12g of pulped natural longberry (I'm going to be writing this a lot over the coming weeks) into 250g of water at 94C in a semi-inverted aeropress for 5 minutes + 45s piunge at a coarse espresso grind.
> 
> With this sensible temperature, any hints of bitterness have disappeared and we are seeing rich rich chocolate flavours come out - this isn't to far off bang on the tasting notes - there is quite a lot of sweetness in here.


I initially read that as 'evening cappa' and thought you had the most bizarre cappuccino recipe/method out there. What's a semi-inverted aeropress? Holding it horizontal?

Whose is the pulped natural longberry? Papercup?


----------



## robashton

It's Has Bean from Finca Limoncello - you can't do Papercup stuff at that sort of EY  (Well you can, but I personally don't like it because it gets roasty)

I bought 1.5kg of the bean so I could play with recipes and technique for spro as well as filter with a known flavour to work around - too much misinformation out there from confused people trying to treat the EK as just another grinder









Semi inverted (for me) is where I do it inverted for an initial 50g stir-up before adding the next 200g of water, lid on and then flip for X minutes so it has time to settle properly before plunging - *never* into the grinds *never* for a hiss, keeps the clean taste/mouthfeel with no dirt.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Hasbean Finca La Ilusion in the Brazen - it's like the anti-Starbucks... sweet, fruity, refreshing - maybe the greatest coffee on earth??


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It's a bit late I know but well I'm just sitting down to watch Interstellar with my middlest and figured a little assistance to the brain couldn't hurt.

It's a little over extracted as I screwed up trying the new scales a bit but I'm getting some of the pineapple with an acidity but not as attacking as say lemon but fresh yes and a caramel type edged finish. Not bad with potential if i make it a little better.


----------



## Colio07

A pre-night out flat white with Union's Rogue espresso (penultimate batch 75% Brazilian, 25% Ethiopian).

Although Rogue is part of my normal rotation (get a bag each month as part of the Taylor St coffee bond), I generally think it's good but not exceptional. This one, however, is brilliant with milk. Chocolate and nougat with a lovely fruity sweetness - orange? Union has changed its Rogue recipe now, so will need to savour this.


----------



## roaringboy

Finca Argentina Estate washed bourbon (hasbean, obviously!). Had a flat white followed by a 6oz long black with a little milk - not sure what you'd call that? Short white? Anyway it's delish. Very gloopy and thick. Peanut is the prevalent flavour for me.

Pic of the sh'ite


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

On my second Cores of Frank & Earnest Colombia La Joyeria.

Its has light lemon/orange acidity and yep the stone fruit but not as say dark as the notes I am getting apricot which then moves on as it leaves and gets a bit sticky caramel possibly even treacle type finish and coating of the mouth. It's nice. Oh and I had it roasted light.


----------



## robashton

I got silly and got a kilo of Five Elephant El Naranjal in but now I'm cackling wildly because it's just pretty much my perfect spro.

19g in, 45g out, 35s (all the way up at 2 on the EK dial, okay they've done this on purpose to make life easy but I don't care!).

It tastes like blueberry pie, not only have I gotten a lot better at dialling in over the last few weeks but I'm using turbo-charged water and the sweetness is unbelievable. I could get used to this. I really could.


----------



## Dallah

I just got two bags of these in the post today. The tasting notes of Mars bar sold it on me. I'm up for some milk chocolate taste in my morning milky drinks.



robashton said:


> I've got the Has Bean limoncello pulped natural longberry in as spro today (only 6 days old so slightly difficult still).
> 
> Dropped to 6 bars, 55g out in 27s from 18 in (at 94C)
> 
> My colleague was amazed by how sweet it was, it was noticeably sugary, refrac tells me I managed to push it up to 23% EY, I did what any sensible person would and stuck some into milk - it tastes like a hot chocolate.
> 
> I was aiming for a stronger shot but I coudn't slow it down enough (EKspresso innit), I'll be interested to see how much this changes (if at all) over the coming couple of weeks with the rest of the six bags I bought..


----------



## robashton

ridland said:


> I just got two bags of these in the post today. The tasting notes of Mars bar sold it on me. I'm up for some milk chocolate taste in my morning milky drinks.


Gets especially good after a week for filter (in my tastes anyway) - MOAR CHOCOLATE.


----------



## robashton

[No message]


----------



## Mrboots2u

First shot of the day ...5 Elephant ...


----------



## YerbaMate170

Rave's Ethiopian Liya Guji - straight into my chemex. This one appealed to me because it's listed as a "light" roast, though to me the beans look and taste more medium; not a complaint btw, I guess this is Rave's style! Anyway, a bit of a botched first attempt, ground wayyy too fine and didn't get sweetness or many fruity notes; not like Ethiopians I've had before! Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I have had four different beans today. Two as a spro one I made this morning the other I was served tonight on the way home. In work inbetween those I made a couple of Cores mugs.

However when served the latter spro I picked up a couple of bags from said cafe. One for me and another for someone who gave me the heads up.

I got home, I made a Chemex of this.










It won today's cups. The lemon grass is there at the forefront as it cools along with a quite floral element which I assume is the jasmine tea (don't really know the taste of jasmine tea) they list and well it doesn't stop there. Ginger and cane sugar sort of combine to make a subtle gingerbread man and coat your mouth with interesting sweetness and give it a little bit of sticky.

Was going to take half that chemex to work as a cold brew. No chance snaffled up the lot.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Second attempt at the Ethiopian from Rave, an improvement but struggling to get past what I can only describe as a sort of grapefruit pith/rind biterness; I think I need to grind even coarser and stick to a 3 minute extraction, this was closer to 4.


----------



## DoubleShot

HasBean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Pulped Natural through a CCD (long steep aka MWJB method).

Reminds me of dark chocolate digestive biscuits on the finish.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> HasBean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Pulped Natural through a CCD (long steep aka MWJB method).
> 
> Reminds me of dark chocolate digestive biscuits on the finish.


No milk ?


----------



## DoubleShot

In brewed? Give over!


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Gardelli from C&S


Sorry, messed up editing twice so went with a kind of shortened summary, rather than a quote. I love the info on the bag!! I'm hoping they'll still have some in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's cupping time . And for all you fans of " please check the rota "


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jlarkin said:


> Sorry, messed up editing twice so went with a kind of shortened summary, rather than a quote. I love the info on the bag!! I'm hoping they'll still have some in a couple of weeks time!


I had the last two from the shelf the one question I didn't ask if they have anymore! If the one I have sent Boots is as good as what I have then you may have to beat me to any of it lol.

From chatting to the lady in C&S Maxwell moves around different roasters European etc and gets from the ones with the fresh seasonal crop in so it varies. Tends to have Has Bean on the shelf along with some Round Hill more often than not. I noticed something from Notes yesterday also but I was after only the Gardelli specifially.

She warmed as soon as I said I was on an errand to get the Gardelli and send one of the bags on for someone in Lancaster who had given me the nod while keeping one for myself. I think it was the fact it was wanted by someone a couple of hundred miles away that made her smile and perhaps me peddling about on my BMX sorting it out haha who knows. Lengths we go to for a good cup eh!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Mrboots2u

What bowls are those you're using for cupping? Look similar the the middle sized nibble bowls available in Sainsbury's.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> It's cupping time . And for all you fans of " please check the rota "


Did anyone fail to check the rota this week ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Did anyone fail to check the rota this week ?


Worryingly , someone reported that they NEVER checked the rota......


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Worryingly , someone reported that they NEVER checked the rota......


scandal! I hope said ex-employee is now reflecting on their very red and sore posterior whilst queuing for the soup kitchen !


----------



## simontc

How dare they!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

HasBean Guatemala El Bosque Amatitian through a CCD. Nice, clean, crisp taste.


----------



## jlarkin

I just had a CCD with the Gelana Abaya from Butterworth and Sons. Smells amazing as beans, even better in a brew and I think it tastes great as well. Really strong blueberry hints for me - is one that I will definitely return to!


----------



## IanP

It's been my go-to bean as soon as Rob had it in stock...it's a wonderfully rounded flat white too. The espresso is a rich mouthful of rounded fruit as well. Has some today at Strangers in Norwich.....tasted just like it does at home? His Guatemalan beans are special too since his visit there....rich and chocolatey and truly tasty. Glad you like the Abaya!


----------



## jlarkin

If I'd bought more, I would have tried it as espresso. Just the one bag and so I like to stick to one style - otherwise I find myself a bit stretched to get where I want before I finish them (still getting used to the espresso game). I'll definitely give that a go next time, sounds good!


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona natural Pacamara through the v60. 10>200 tasty tasty. Lots of boozy cherry notes.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Pacamaras man love them. That one was like a choc wrapped cherry liqueur as a spro for me. Gorgeous.


----------



## roaringboy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Pacamaras man love them. That one was like a choc wrapped cherry liqueur as a spro for me. Gorgeous.


Haven't tried this one as an espresso - went through the washed version as espresso, but have been using the natural purely for pourover.


----------



## Wobin19

Guatemala La Florida from Rave as Espresso. 18 in 34 out on 30 is where I am enjoying this. Beans are quite large and had to go really fine before getting nice shots. First time for ages that I have had sink shots, but love this now dialled in as straight espresso, long blacks and flatties. quite a tart coffee, but pleanty of guts to back it up. Chocolate with an orange and pinapple acidity is what the tasting notes say. Sounds about right! I struggle sometimes to identify with tasting notes, but I know when i enjoy a coffee, and definitely enjoying this on.


----------



## paul whu

IanP said:


> It's been my go-to bean as soon as Rob had it in stock...it's a wonderfully rounded flat white too. The espresso is a rich mouthful of rounded fruit as well. Has some today at Strangers in Norwich.....tasted just like it does at home His Guatemalan beans are special too since his visit there....rich and chocolatey and truly tasty. Glad you like the Abaya![/quote
> 
> I've had a few kilos of these over the last few months. My favourite bean at the moment by a distance. Mainly have them as espresso but enjoying them brewed in the sowden as well. The blueberry aroma from the grinder continues in the cup. A really interesting bean. I'm pleased to find someone else who appreciates them!


----------



## IanP

Bug blueberries as you say paul.....one of those beans that deliver in the cup exactly as they smell in the bag....long may they continue to be available!


----------



## Syenitic

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Gerbota, from SmokeyBarn. Aeropressed yesterday and this morning into a flat white. Simply put, the most stunning coffee I ever drank. Massively strong on the fruits...tasting notes say blueberries on the bag, site video says pineapple I think. I got blackberries personally both in the taste and aroma (from the aeropress). Highly recommended from someone who thought central Americas were hard to beat!


----------



## Kman10

this bag is going to be a good one, lots of berry goodness an it's not dialled in yet


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Currently running these two from Gardelli. Guji as a Chemex and just started running the Finca as a spro. Both are stand up good cups which I wouldn't have even known about if not given the nod from Bootsy.

Guji is light and sweet through the Chemex. Floral with the lemon grass and going a bit gingerbread man for the finish.

Finca only just started but as spro is huge mouthfeel light to mid acid and syrupy. Black cherry is there at the start then it goes real thick malty for the finish and long aftertaste. As I said only just started this so it could get even better with a tweak on that dial.

Loving them both.


----------



## Step21

I'm trying out my first coffee from "The Barn" roasters in Berlin (stocked by Machino Espresso in Edinburgh).

Kenyan from Nyeri - washed/ SL28, SL34 & Ruiri 11 produced by Kaiguri

It's one of the most soluble coffees i have ever had. As brewed, it's lovely and sweet with a big body - fruit flavours of plum/blackberry against a more tart rhubarb. Very nice indeed.


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Finca Argentina Estate washed bourbon through the v60. 8>180 nom nom nom


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well last week there was all this stuff ....











__
http://instagr.am/p/7kds0lgIL_/


----------



## Mello

Started the day with the last of my Has Bean Costa Rican Finca Arbar El Oasis through V60.


----------



## Step21

Made a V60 of the Kenyan fron "The Barn" roasters in Berlin. Wow! I think without exception this is the most fruit packed brew i have ever tasted. Huge sweet plum/blackberry syrup with a hint of sharper rhubarb.

This is amazing coffee (IMO).

Just checked their website - EU delivery for 4 euros. Not bad at all. Think i'll be trying more of their coffees. This particular Kenyan doesn't appear on the website however.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Made a V60 of the Kenyan fron "The Barn" roasters in Berlin. Wow! I think without exception this is the most fruit packed brew i have ever tasted. Huge sweet plum/blackberry syrup with a hint of sharper rhubarb.
> 
> This is amazing coffee (IMO).
> 
> Just checked their website - EU delivery for 4 euros. Not bad at all. Think i'll be trying more of their coffees. This particular Kenyan doesn't appear on the website however.


Which bean is it?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just had a Cores mug of the Gardelli Tesfaye Bekele Lot.

Not so unfortunately I got distracted (work) and it sat stepping for about two and a half times more than I would usually.

It was still very drinkable. No lemon grass hints left but still a tiny tiny floral hint with a bit of a ginger touch and bucket loads of the cane sugar or even maybe demerara sugar. Like a supermarket gingerbread man. The ones that are super sweet and don't (in my opinion) have enough ginger in. Kid shop sweet.

Ethiopians can get freaking sweet can't they, bloody hell! I need to go to the dentist......


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> Well last week there was all this stuff ....
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/7kds0lgIL_/


did you try workshop's cult of done? I tried it in a flat white the other weekend at my mates and it was great


----------



## MWJB

Square Mile Guatemala Rabanales Washed Mundo Novo - Sowden brew. Black fruit & creamy, clean. Very tasty. A whopping 89% of the grind made it through my grinding & sieving process (usually just over 80%), so the omens were good for high solubility.


----------



## robashton

Illy.

London city airport can do one.


----------



## simontc

I aeropressed the small batch washed chelaktu this morning. Didn't do much for me... As the next ordering day approaches I really need something bursting at the seems with flavour.


----------



## robashton

Current tasting notes: burned caramel with hints of fairy washing up liquid, there are actually hints of sweetness behind the bitterness that both punch you in the face and then linger on the tongue like a hangover fart that just won't leave the room.


----------



## robashton

As it cools down I'm getting hints of burned cocoa nib and crashed monster-truck oil - you know, the stuff that has mixed with the good old fashioned dirt, again there is a sweetness behind it all - if they had brought me any sugar I might have been tempted to stick it in. I'd give it a good 9/10 for "clarity" - these flavours are all very clear.

The best thing about this is it's still better than some of the supposedly specialty stuff I've been made this year.


----------



## simontc

My partner and I have illy as an in joke after the worst coffee we've ever had in Greece...

Im supping a flat of the small batch wenagu. Ethiopian. Natural... Obviously I like.


----------



## Jez H

Yeah, which bean is it? Sounds great & there are 2 Kenyans on their website!



Step21 said:


> Made a V60 of the Kenyan fron "The Barn" roasters in Berlin. Wow! I think without exception this is the most fruit packed brew i have ever tasted. Huge sweet plum/blackberry syrup with a hint of sharper rhubarb.
> 
> This is amazing coffee (IMO).
> 
> Just checked their website - EU delivery for 4 euros. Not bad at all. Think i'll be trying more of their coffees. This particular Kenyan doesn't appear on the website however.


----------



## Jez H

Jez H said:


> Yeah, which bean is it? Sounds great & there are 2 Kenyans on their website!


Gachatha & Kangunu.


----------



## Step21

Jez H said:


> Gachatha & Kangunu.


As i previously posted the Kenyan i have at the moment from Barn is not currently on their website. Picked it up from a shop (Machina Espresso, Edinburgh).

It is Kaiguri - a Kenyan from Nyeri - washed/ SL28, SL34 & Ruiri 11

I'm still trying to reign in the extraction from it. Todays Brazen brew at 53g/l gave me a TDS of 1.41% EY 24.23%. Still tasting fantastic.


----------



## YerbaMate170

robashton said:


> Illy.
> 
> London city airport can do one.


Airports generally are awful for good coffee, aren't they? Was at Heathrow terminal 5 I think it was a few months back... Not a decent coffee to be found. Or at least I didn't see it.

It's one of those frustrating things - an airport would be in my top places where I'd want/need coffee.


----------



## robashton

Captive audience innit!









I'm on the In My Mug from last week in the aeropress, ambitious extraction from the lido3 and no dryness - seems if it's fresh then you can really push this thing - very yum!


----------



## jlarkin

Small batch Kenya Gondo, cheapest beans yet for me - they gave me them free as they were open after the cupping at the forum day.

Did this in the Behmohr Brazen Brewer; very nice gentle acidity with a bit of blackcurrant and sweetness there. Very enjoyable and I have another cup worth in the jug, good times


----------



## Rompie

jlarkin said:


> Small batch Kenya Gondo, cheapest beans yet for me - they gave me them free as they were open after the cupping at the forum day.
> 
> Did this in the Behmohr Brazen Brewer; very nice gentle acidity with a bit of blackcurrant and sweetness there. Very enjoyable and I have another cup worth in the jug, good times


All hail free beans. At least you bought some too...


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Square Mile Guatemala Rabanales Washed Mundo Novo - Sowden brew. Black fruit & creamy, clean. Very tasty. A whopping 89% of the grind made it through my grinding & sieving process (usually just over 80%), so the omens were good for high solubility.


My mental arithmetic let me down this morning & I overdosed slightly, no worries though, still a well extracted, delicious brew, more fruit forward today, maybe a hint of something perfumy/piney coming through too. 91% through the sieve, not seen that before.


----------



## robashton

Maybe I should have got a sowden to go with this Lido3 on my travels and properly committed to those long soaks.

What are you sieving @MWJB? Removing the fines or the boulders?


----------



## simontc

Notes Kenyan in the aeropress this morning. Tangy, limey, a bit of a berry undertone. Good morning world.


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> Maybe I should have got a sowden to go with this Lido3 on my travels and properly committed to those long soaks.
> 
> What are you sieving @MWJB? Removing the fines or the boulders?


I'm sieving the boulders, can't really tell you the exact size, I reckon mesh is around 1.2mm? Just a regular kitchen sieve. I set the Lido 2 a tad coarser than when non-sieved, just to reduce the worst of the fines in the cup, without removing any by sieving.


----------



## robashton

Makes sense, just eliminate the obviously worst of the candidates for surface over-extraction and then go coarser to promote even grind size with fewer fines.


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> Makes sense, just eliminate the obviously worst of the candidates for surface over-extraction and then go coarser to promote even grind size with fewer fines.


Over-extraction isn't really an issue (very, very rare with a Sowden), under-extraction is the bigger problem (hence losing the bigger particles brings down the av. grind size and less under-extracted component). It's less that the fines over-extract, more that they get into the cup (metal filter) & can flatten off sweetness.

There's no flow so I don't think surface over-extraction is much of an issue.


----------



## robashton

MWJB said:


> Over-extraction isn't really an issue (very, very rare with a Sowden), under-extraction is the bigger problem (hence losing the bigger particles brings down the av. grind size and less under-extracted component). It's less that the fines over-extract, more that they get into the cup (metal filter) & can flatten off sweetness.
> 
> There's no flow so I don't thing surface over-extraction is much of an issue.


I always read it as over-extraction being a relative thing and that if your surfaces had been well extracted and your innards hadn't been yet then you may as well call it as over-extracted in relation to everything else. But your vocab sounds more legit than mine so I'll work on that...

Over-extraction is really just an uneven extraction or a roast defect... right?


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> I always read it as over-extraction being a relative thing and that if your surfaces had been well extracted and your innards hadn't been yet then you may as well call it as over-extracted in relation to everything else. But your vocab sounds more legit than mine so I'll work on that...
> 
> Over-extraction is really just an uneven extraction or a roast defect... right?


Technically, overextraction is too much mass of the dose dissolved into the beverage. Doesn't matter where it comes from, surface, innards, it's just too much of it.

Too much from the outer layers, or too much from some parts of the bed/puck, but less from elsewhere giving a nominal total, or low, ext. yield is an uneven extraction. Usually measures low, but can measure OK & taste bad.

A roast defect is a roast defect. Too underdeveloped and extraction may be low, or nudging nominal but taste poor. Over roasted coffee is easier to extract. Extraction yield can be affected by roast, but look at it as it's own measurement. E.g. nominally roasted & over roasted (subjectively) coffee at the same good EY, are well extracted...but obviously taste different. EY is an objective measurement that can be applied to any coffee/roast.


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> I always read it as over-extraction being a relative thing and that if your surfaces had been well extracted and your innards hadn't been yet then you may as well call it as over-extracted in relation to everything else.


Percolation (drip/espresso) is more aggressive at washing out solids, so yes, in these scenarios there may be a more distinct imbalance in how the layers of the individual grounds are extracted. In immersion they just sit there letting the solids gently ooze out.


----------



## robashton

Aeropress seems like a really weird way to make a brew on the face of it then really - because it's both immersion *and* then flow - I can see why a stir before plunge might help avoid over-cooking things a bit.


----------



## simontc

Long steep with gentle press- cant go wrong.


----------



## robashton

simontc said:


> Long steep with gentle press- cant go wrong.


You say that, but I am a fussy ******* who up until a month or two declared most of my own EK brews as 'wrong'







(Now they are merely acceptable)

Still, it does the trick admirably and I'm looking forward to camping next year with the Lido + Aeropress, 'average' is better than 'none' !


----------



## simontc

Have you tried long steep in it???


----------



## robashton

Not with the lido no, not longer than 5min anyway - I'll do a proper long one tomorrow once I've had a morning brew or two already!


----------



## simontc

Do it- whole new world right there man.


----------



## robashton

I've done quite a few with the EK







, but I usually can have spro while I wait!


----------



## simontc

Addiction right there! I usually stick it to brew before I dive in the shower then its ready to rumble as soon as im dressed. Some palate cleansing water and off we go.

Cut back a tad on coffee as felt I was getting a bit barraged into losing taste...


----------



## robashton

I usually stick an aeropress on before I jump in the shower, and enjoy that while the spro machine heats up whilst making my next aeropress on a long steep ready for after the spro.

mornings ain't mornings until there have been half a dozen coffees


----------



## Step21

I like long(ish) steeps but personally much prefer the results from the Bonavita Immersion brewer than the Aeropress.

2 Bonavita immersions 15min & 20min (+ drawdown) with the Barn Kenyan Kaiguri today both at 53g/l. EY's of 26.50% & 27.13% respectively. Both great but the second was a stunner. Lovely sweet juicy blackberry/plum fruit. This bean is keeping me from opening this weeks' Hasbean IMM.


----------



## robashton

Eye watering EYs there! No dryness or bitterness? Surely we must top out somewhere haha.

(tomorrow I am on this with the lido3, yessir)


----------



## Step21

robashton said:


> Eye watering EYs there! No dryness or bitterness? Surely we must top out somewhere haha.
> 
> (tomorrow I am on this with the lido3, yessir)


Not in the slightest as immersion. It's crazy soluble.

I did hit 25.43% in the Brazen on 51g/l and it wasn't great (but i did have a bit of a water experiment going on with that brew)


----------



## simontc

Grindy grindy, ooo such a good time, grindy grindy, porlex in a line...


----------



## Kman10

loving this Sumatra from avenue, almost gone now


----------



## fluffles

Outpost Coffee Roasters Kenya Karimikui AB.

Espresso 14.5g > 33g > 5s pre-infusion 26s extraction.

This is one of the best espressos I've had in a while. Purple and black fruits (blackcurrants, blackberries) and very sweet. Reminds me a bit of black fruit gums. Finishes with a bit of chocolate. Really balanced.

Look out for this roaster, they are starting to ramp up their operation.


----------



## jlarkin

Breakfast had a pretty nasty hotel mass produced coffee - so made up for it with a coffee collective double espresso in Copenhagen


----------



## Karlm

I had some Sumatra by reads coffee in a Moka Pot, picked up at a local Cheese festival.


----------



## Fevmeister

jlarkin said:


> Breakfast had a pretty nasty hotel mass produced coffee - so made up for it with a coffee collective double espresso in Copenhagen
> 
> View attachment 16673


i feel for you @jlarkin

you there on business?

Im due to fly over there in a few weeks for a conferece, may need a few cafe suggestions!


----------



## robashton

This morning has been a range of Has Bean Coffees including

- Finca Limoncello Pulped Natural Longberry (getting a bit old now, but the 30minute immersion I just did was a whole pile of KAPOW)

- Finca Noruega - pulped natural bourbon (slowly coming into its own, I've had it as a 5min and 30 minute immersion, so much joy in a cup, would love to but this through the Brazen but I don't have that to hand)

- Finca El Limon - Washed Caturra ( Um, I'm really absolutely loving this - it is probably my favourite of the above today, I love the chocolate and I love the acidity that even remains after 30 minutes).

I am probably enjoying Has Bean more than I have done at home, the mega-hard water around here just makes things sing once you get along with it.


----------



## simontc

You in London?


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> i feel for you @jlarkin
> 
> you there on business?
> 
> Im due to fly over there in a few weeks for a conferece, may need a few cafe suggestions!


Yeah just here for a quick meeting. Finished earlier than expected today so had some time. Coffee collective seem good. I wasn't prepared as didn't expect to have finished so early, so quick search found a few threads on the forum and remembered I'd heard of them before.

This one is on a street called jægersborggade which has a donut shop with interesting places nearly opposite and loads of cool little places just here.


----------



## robashton

simontc said:


> You in London?


Near Evian in France


----------



## teejay41

In this morning's cup was Cuban Serrano Superior from Rave. Roast way back in May, I came across a 250g unopened bag yesterday, lonesome and forgotten, in a cupboard. I had a guess at a grind setting on the Royal and, it would appear, got it about right. No crema to speak of (hardly surprising, given its age) but a very nice rounded flavour... not a hint of sourness or bitterness despite it being well long in the tooth. I'm actually rather enjoying it.

Tony.


----------



## simontc

robashton said:


> Near Evian in France


Nice







good coffee water...


----------



## robashton

simontc said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good coffee water...


*Interesting* coffee water!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I drank some coffee today


----------



## simontc

Me too


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> I drank some coffee today


No you didn't, you drank some Italian fifth columnist stuff


----------



## JGF

@Fevmeister - saw this a recently which could well be worth adding to the list of Copenhagen cafes to check out - http://sprudge.com/in-copenhagen-a-new-coffee-bar-from-two-noma-chefs-84672.html

I'd love to be there for work for a few days, a beautiful city!


----------



## Fevmeister

JGF said:


> @Fevmeister - saw this a recently which could well be worth adding to the list of Copenhagen cafes to check out - http://sprudge.com/in-copenhagen-a-new-coffee-bar-from-two-noma-chefs-84672.html
> 
> I'd love to be there for work for a few days, a beautiful city!


Thanks @JGF, ill definitely check them out - looks good.

The joys of investment management take me all over the place!


----------



## jlarkin

JGF said:


> @Fevmeister - saw this a recently which could well be worth adding to the list of Copenhagen cafes to check out - http://sprudge.com/in-copenhagen-a-new-coffee-bar-from-two-noma-chefs-84672.html
> 
> I'd love to be there for work for a few days, a beautiful city!





Fevmeister said:


> Thanks @JGF, ill definitely check them out - looks good.
> 
> The joys of investment management take me all over the place!


that's pretty funny - I just posted that on another thread with other CPH delights...


----------



## paulp1970

had some columbian washed caturra from el pital, risaralda, roasted by maude coffee roasters, leeds 2 weeks ago. not sure about the tasting notes of passion fruit, papaya and lychee, tasted like coffee to me


----------



## Dallah

Bean switch day. Moved from Hasbean Guatemala Finca El Limon washed caturra to Hasbean El Salvador Finca Noruega Pulped natural bourbon. Took two shots to get it dialled in. First shot took 70 sec. So just a wee bit bitter (ewww). Second shot 45 sec and still bitter but getting better. Third shot was 24 sec and was a Goldilocks shot. As a triple with 5oz of milk it was delicious. Nice and chocolate with some very pleasant bright acidity. At a push I would describe the acid as perhaps a gooseberry taste. Will be sad to see this coffee finished but I don't expect it to even last beyond tomorrow morning.


----------



## hotmetal

ridland said:


> Third shot was 24 sec and was a Goldilocks shot. As a triple with 5oz of milk it was delicious.


Triple in 5oz? Sounds more Daddy Bear than Goldilocks to me dude!


----------



## johnnygee04

Coffee Compass Red Roast Blend. I've been steadily working my way through their stock and this is a pleasant enough coffee for anytime, any day use as an americano or with milk. I got citrus, the missus thought toffee, all good tho.


----------



## fluffles

Sundlaug Coffee Roasters Colombia Aromas Del Sur

Kalita 12g/200g/93C. Lido3 setting 5.

This is not a very "soluble" coffee - I've had to grind much finer to get decent extractions. I've just overshot a little bit and ended up with 22.24%. Normally this would not taste good, but with this bean it's really balanced!

Must be one of two things:

- this particular bean will let me extract more whilst tasting good

- my lido3 has broken in a little and this sort of extraction is possible with this grinder (seems unlikely to me)


----------



## MWJB

I have had tasty drip extractions at 22% with a Lido1 with some coffee, even past 21.5% with a Porlex.

93C in the kettle is maybe a little cool? A few more deg might help at coarser settings?


----------



## fluffles

MWJB said:


> I have had tasty drip extractions at 22% with a Lido1 with some coffee, even past 21.5% with a Porlex.
> 
> 93C in the kettle is maybe a little cool? A few more deg might help at coarser settings?


Possibly - 93C is just my standard temperature. I usually just vary grind.

At 93C I'm normally somewhere between setting 7 and 9 to get a ~20-21% extraction. With this coffee I ended up with 16%!

Given that 22.24% tasted good, the only thing for it is to try and extract more! I'll use hotter water next time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks @MWJB . Roaster squaremile. Enough to cup and v60 . Juicy and all that .


----------



## pestrickland

I'm gradually working my way through a kilo of Foundry's Rocko Mountain and it continues to impress: it's just so floral as espresso.

I've spent about a week with my new Londinium I and today made a flat white for my friend who usually just says everything tastes "like coffee". With the Rocko Mountain he immediately said there was something different about it and for once didn't look at me in disbelief when I suggested strawberry milkshake to him!


----------



## Flibster

This morning was the last of my Hasbean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona. It's been very good indeed.

Tomorrow, I start on the Black Blood Of The Earth.









Maybe follow it up with Ritual or Four Barrel coffee.

San Fran rocks!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Flibster

Which El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona









I've had the Pulped Natural Red Bourbon a couple of times this past week or two.


----------



## Flibster

Washed red bourbon. Great for mellowing out with first thing.


----------



## garydyke1

Gardelli Finca El Manzano El Salvador Red Bourbon Natural.

Getting on a bit (roasted 29/08) but behaving really well EKspresso.

18g ->48g ->34 sec.

Its a touch roasty but only a fraction. Its very clean for a washed . Smells funky when grinding but not so much in the cup.....until you add milk and it goes all dark choc and sherry trifle. Need to play some more


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Gardelli Finca El Manzano El Salvador Red Bourbon Natural.
> 
> Getting on a bit (roasted 29/08) but behaving really well EKspresso.
> 
> 18g ->48g ->34 sec.
> 
> Its a touch roasty but only a fraction. Its very clean for a washed . Smells funky when grinding but not so much in the cup.....until you add milk and it goes all dark choc and sherry trifle. Need to play some more


Got big cherry notes at cupping ...its hard to tell the roast and the date apart


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> Gardelli Finca El Manzano El Salvador Red Bourbon Natural.
> 
> Getting on a bit (roasted 29/08) but behaving really well EKspresso.
> 
> 18g ->48g ->34 sec.
> 
> Its a touch roasty but only a fraction. Its very clean for a washed . Smells funky when grinding but not so much in the cup.....until you add milk and it goes all dark choc and sherry trifle. Need to play some more


This is where experience comes in see. I didn't notice any roasty lol but I am a mere twinkle in the eye of coffee world and need to mature a bit, i.e 'learn'

The smell on the grind though yes it's massive that I did, really deep fruity punchy aroma. A lot more than any I have for a while.

I never added any to milk was to busy enjoying it without but listing trifle makes me wish I had.

Don't know what or how much difference the age makes (as in what effect it would have on flavours, body etc just know the basics of not leaving it to long or if spro to early which in turn gets thrown on its head when the dark roast boys leave it for weeks).

Obviously I was caning this in a about 4-7 days earlier. It's all interesting stuff!

Popped in Col & Smalls today it's not on anymore but Max served up a fruity wonder all the same. Brought it over everything and as ever I can't think of what to say to him even though he's stood there opening my sons apple juice and pouring it out, plenty of time but no words came out.

Ridiculous thing is I have a huge amount of questions and things I could talk to him about, I'm such a twat it's funny haha.


----------



## simontc

He's a nice dude- just chinwag xx


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

simontc said:


> He's a nice dude- just chinwag xx


He doesn't come across as anything other than. It's probably just me having to much in my head so I don't know what to start with man.

I confuse myself a lot, in my head are worlds not words, magical ones.


----------



## simontc

Talk to him about the magical worlds. When I met him he and I chatted about speciality coffee being like a game called magic the gathering


----------



## Mrboots2u

What was tasted this week then?

Italian coffee bought from a uk cafe .

A uk barista in an Italian cafe .

A Spanish roaster - a USA roaster .

Then stuff from Has B ean - Square Mile - Atkinsons - Avenue g - Bean shop - Foundary - Oven Bird .










Cuddly toy....


----------



## Glenn

Throwback Espresso from Small Batch Coffee Roasters

Roasted on 10th Sep - tasting amazing

15g in, 27g out, 93c for 27 seconds


----------



## simontc

Small batch stuff. Notes stuff. Old spike stuff.


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> What was tasted this week then?
> 
> Italian coffee bought from a uk cafe .
> 
> A uk barista in an Italian cafe .
> 
> A Spanish roaster - a USA roaster .
> 
> Then stuff from Has B ean - Square Mile - Atkinsons - Avenue g - Bean shop - Foundary - Oven Bird .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuddly toy....


I need an instagram lesson Mrboots&#8230;..


----------



## Phil104

Remembered some Cult of Done - a fabulous espresso from Workshop although a fabulous coffee from El Salvador.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Red Brick as a long black. A bit messy but tasted awesome. 18g=>35g in 40 secs.

Sweet Red berries and caramel with SPECIAL WATER.


----------



## Wobin19

Latest red brick here too. Loving it. Red Berries, and toffee . SM are roasting a tad darker in general recently I notice and better for it IMO.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Raspberryade, wine gums, jam sticky and very very very sweet. Quite possibly one of if not the sweetest coffee I have had to date.










Willy Wonka sweet!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Sk8-bizarre

Link please to that coffee, I quite fancy trying that.

Thanks.


----------



## forzajuve

Ethiopian Guji from PFCR spro at 18g


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pfcr?


----------



## forzajuve

Passion Fruit Coffee Roasters, apologies for lazy fingers on a Monday morning!


----------



## simontc

DoubleShot said:


> @Sk8-bizarre
> 
> Link please to that coffee, I quite fancy trying that.
> 
> Thanks.


Seconded


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> @Sk8-bizarre
> 
> Link please to that coffee, I quite fancy trying that.
> 
> Thanks.


 @DoubleShot it isn't cheap when you include postage (just to warn) I ended up ordering three bags to even out against postage.........a bit and then it's still expensive and deffo not in the Daily Mail Bean comp....I ordered all three Ethiopians









http://www.rightsidecoffee.com/p/xproductbrowsercategoriesperrow3viewsgr.html#!/Kochere-Natural/p/38691573/category=4740446


----------



## DoubleShot

Had a feeling this may have been from your global worldwide travelling stash (Spain)?


----------



## hotmetal

For some strange reason when I click on that link I get Double Shot's profile activity page. Weird.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> Had a feeling this may have been from your global worldwide travelling stash (Spain)?


Yep!


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> For some strange reason when I click on that link I get Double Shot's profile activity page. Weird.


How bizarre (not quite Sk8-Bizarre), lol!

Link takes me to the coffee roaster homepage.


----------



## hotmetal

Maybe my Tapatalk hasn't had a coffee this morning! I have had mine: Frank & Earnest Brazil Fazenda Pantano.


----------



## roaringboy

hotmetal said:


> Maybe my Tapatalk hasn't had a coffee this morning! I have had mine: Frank & Earnest Brazil Fazenda Pantano.


Mine does the same!


----------



## Karlm

Some of this


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Very good bag, like old 40/50's adverts in the papers etc. Quite cool...

The first thing that grabbed my eye was you immediately read it "MISSION UP HILL" and I chorkled to myself but then I am very immature.


----------



## jlarkin

Small batch Ethiopian Wenago. Tasty Brazen brew, if I hadn't cupped it at there place I wouldn't know what I was missing. Was getting just a hint of the funky and I knew there is a lot more there...


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo washed caturra through the v60. Think I've found my favourite pour over coffee in this. Lovely sweetness with some caramel coming through. This isn't going to last long.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ethiopian cupping time


----------



## DoubleShot

You can't beat a good Ethiopian...the original home of coffee!


----------



## Fevmeister

Karlm said:


> Some of this


ive ordered some of that, should be at home waiting for me now!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> You can't beat a good Ethiopian...the original home of coffee!


4 good ones there X 2 Rocko mountains

X1 small batch X1 Spanish roaster ...


----------



## DoubleShot

Is that the Kochere that Sk8-Bizarre described as the sweetest coffee he's ever tasted? If so, I look forward to your tasting notes!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Is that the Kochere that Sk8-Bizarre described as the sweetest coffee he's ever tasted? If so, I look forward to your tasting notes!


It's sweet ( which is good ) but a

Little one dimensional in taste compared to the other three


----------



## DoubleShot

No milk? No sugar?


----------



## YerbaMate170

Small Batch Kenyan Gondo AA - Chemex; ground a little too fine but as this cooled there was plenty of sweetness, it got better as it cooled... I suspect this would make a great cold brew.


----------



## Mrboots2u

YerbaMate170 said:


> Small Batch Kenyan Gondo AA - Chemex; ground a little too fine but as this cooled there was plenty of sweetness, it got better as it cooled... I suspect this would make a great cold brew.


Yeah into mine now . Lovely black currant and lemon fizz . Sweet balanced lovely brew . Think you would like their el Sal orange bourbon too


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Raspberry and blueberry compote with hints of vanilla and almond milky. Mid acid, super sweet and a little boozy sticky but not overly.

In a word, beautiful.

For the spro then as Chemex was soooooo sweet it melted the enamel off my teeth! First shot 20g>44g>28secs and only set to get better. Lush!


----------



## Mrboots2u

__
http://instagr.am/p/8BWZk0gION/

Kenyan AA Gondo - small batch - chemex . Deliciousness ... Black currant ,

Lemon fizz , sweet , juicy . Great filter


----------



## YerbaMate170

Not made myself but had Gardelli's Sumatra Blue Batak as an espresso - Noticeably different to anything I've ever had before; first time trying anything from Indonesia so perhaps not entirely surprising. Couldn't put my finger on exactly what I was tasting but liquorice and a pleasant tobacco (I hate tobacco) came to mind. The notes for this say Herbs, Tobacco and a few others which normally I wouldn't go for but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Tonight a Right Side or three.......

Kochere split shot. Cortado is a just a warm sweet raspberry milkshake simple as that. Like that banana pacamara Has Bean did just straight up sweet fruit milk shake just this time it's raspberry. Totally stupid but utterly lush at the same time.

The spro I've described before.










Then onto the Konga as a Chemex. Very nice bang on the notes, well apart from Tahim as I don't have a clue what that is?

Amongst the apple to cinnamon there's some brown sugary also. Good clean crisp cup moving to sweeter slightly spiced finish.










Right Side coffee's, two out of three bags in and no disappointment. Happy so far.


----------



## simontc

I cant decide who to order from right now...


----------



## Mrboots2u

simontc said:


> I cant decide who to order from right now...


Let me confuse you more....

Had X 3 small batch

Kenyan.El Salvador . Ethiopian

All delicious - all drink predominantly as filter .

Kenyan - blackcurrant and lemon fizz

Ethiopian - buckets of berries . Sweet and floral

El Sal - lovely gentle orange bite and sweetness


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

From the kindness of another to my cup.

Spring, early summer sweet red fruits strawberry and raspberry. Tastes bright but the acid is not as bright as the taste would suggest it's more laid back. It tastes bright but doesn't attack.

Mouth is juicy sticky especially in the finish leaving a sticky coat.

Don't know more than it says on the bag but if you like fruity then get some. Hard to describe the balance but it works it tastes like it should be more acidic and it's still bright but not silly acidic. I can't put it into words but it's lovely.


----------



## risky

Sk8-bizarre said:


> From the kindness of another to my cup.
> 
> Spring, early summer sweet red fruits strawberry and raspberry. Tastes bright but the acid is not as bright as the taste would suggest it's more laid back. It tastes bright but doesn't attack.
> 
> Mouth is juicy sticky especially in the finish leaving a sticky coat.
> 
> Don't know more than it says on the bag but if you like fruity then get some. Hard to describe the balance but it works it tastes like it should be more acidic and it's still bright but not silly acidic. I can't put it into words but it's lovely.


Well presuming it's this, I'd say your palate and your extraction were bang on the money: https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/457/granja-la-esperanza-red-honey-pacamara.htm


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It is apparently as I posted elsewhere and have just been told the same. I thought it was a sample pack not for sale yet, happy it is.

I don't have enough to try as a spro unless I do a one hit take a chance shot which would be an incredible waste if i don't hit it on the money or close. However Ian (of Atkinsons) is going to try it as an espresso in the morning. I am stocked on coffee with more on the way or would probably order some now as I think it could make a tasty boozy spro but we'll see......

The other surprise was I thought I had ground to coarse even for a Chemex and considering it was a pacamara but apparently not. Really really nice.

Deffo lovely beautiful Chemex with potential for good spro......


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo pulped natural longberry. First as a flat white then through the v60.










Espresso 18-34-28 not quite where I'd like it. Slight bitter edge. Will try a finer grind and aim for 32 in 30 which is generally the sweet spot for me.










V60 was very tasty. 8-200 smooth and chocolatey.


----------



## robashton

Italian airport coffee


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Amongst other things the IMM Finca La Lomo as a split

Spro is peaches changing to cornish ice cream and well nice.

Cortado was downed in two not to hide my sh** latte art (we know that is) but cause it was lurverly!!

All the peach went but it was very subtle little fluffy clouds of vanilla dancing across my tongue like the Orb song.










and this. The bestest cold brew I have every made. Clean, big syrupy body with raspberry and blackcurrant sweet and an overall green apple acidity. Very strong, very nom. No clouds!

Triple Chemex filtered. Made with left over beans x 3 types.


----------



## moraesbe

Workshop Coffee Co: La Parroquia Espresso

18g>35.5g>35secs


----------



## robashton

I have a natural bourbon from el salvadar in the aeropress using a 1m:25s recipe and it is On Point. (Having mixed 75% soft bottled water with the local tap water here).

I don't know who the roaster is, it's just a bag that my instructor from Barista Camp chucked me on the last day - it is proper tops though. Proper tops.

It has that lovely natural sweetness but tons of delicate apple flavours, proper impressed - probably the best coffee I've done with the Lido3 + Aeropress combo yet.


----------



## garydyke1

El Salvador Finca Noruega Belloto washed bourbon.

Brazen

13.5g

250g

TDS 1.32 (!)

23% EY

Stunning coffee. Chocolate city and beautiful clean acidity


----------



## robashton

Italian coffee innit









Better than than some of the UK roasted kochere I've had so far this season


----------



## simontc

Rob... You're a bronie aren't you? Thats the second mlp ref you've made on da forum...

I ordered a load of has bean stuff which should arrive in next couple days. For now im running son red brick picked up from a place in kings x station... Its much better than I remember!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Another Blue Batak by Gardelli (Sumatran) - are herby, tobacco notes a common feature of Indonesian coffee? Not too much sweetness though it came out a bit as it cooled, normally wouldn't like this type of coffee but enjoying it whilst my local place is using it. May go back and try this as filter too - my thoughts are that it wouldn't make a good filter but sure they can prove me wrong.


----------



## semi

Rave Colombian Suarez


----------



## robashton

simontc said:


> Rob... You're a bronie aren't you? Thats the second mlp ref you've made on da forum...
> 
> I ordered a load of has bean stuff which should arrive in next couple days. For now im running son red brick picked up from a place in kings x station... Its much better than I remember!


Mug is mine but it's at my folks' house in France, don't own any such things at my own house. More of an inside joke than a true bronie (although you'd have to be heartless to not enjoy the episode with Weird Al Yankovich in it)


----------



## robashton

Oh my glob, I wish I hadn't missed the natural of this one from the barn - this is tasting amazing, actually amazing - for a washed coffee it has a really nice mouthfeel and flavour in the aeropress


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

This










Has Bean - Kebel Aricha

So flipping on the notes, sweet bright perfectly balanced blueberries. If you like blueberries don't even think twice, beautiful lively mouth without any attack. I don't have words for this one, have you bought some yet? You blinking should have!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Has Bean El Salvador finca argentina estate.

Only had it as a cappuccino so far and was unimpressed. Didnt punch through with the flavours as id hoped, got the hazelnut, but found it overall a little weak, smooth definately, maybe too smooth.

The Mrs summed it up as not being intense enough.

Will be trying it as an espresso later on today


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Jumbo Ratty this is compared to lavazza ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just had the Has Bean El Salvador finca argentina estate as an espresso.

I got the chocolate and hazelnuts but found it a little too bright for my palette,maybe a bit sour.

I'll try a shorter ratio next time


----------



## MWJB

Try grinding finer, maybe longer ratio rather than shorter?


----------



## coffeenstuff

'The party' by The Roasting party. Served as a triple FW


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Got three Has Bean bags on the go at the moment!!

IMM Finca La Lomo is currently running spro duties but I may take the last of it to try as a brew in work as want to try a bit brew.

Been smashing the hell out of the Ethiopian Kebel Aricha today in work x3 brews and had a Chemex last night. So so good sweet fruity blueberry muffin in your face. Massive! This ones my fav so far of the two that came in the care package. If you like fruity, blueberries, bright but not attacking as the sweet balances it perfectly just buy some. It's in your face funk but beautiful.

Then this which I disappointingly underextracted. Got the creamy body but need to make a better one to bring out that cherry and choc. My fault will make it better next one, still sank the lot.










Which of these two naturals goes to spro duties next? I'm still undecided......

Naturals man, they don't half excite me. To think where I started and hunting for that perfect 'coffee' and how my tastes and preferences have changed in my first eight months and all just through trying lots in those first months comparing and then having a full change of direction is just a total head**** really. Still onwards and upwards there's still so many beans natural and otherwise along with roasters to try and so little tolerance and time.


----------



## tambu

The Barn's Bokasso, a gift from Berlin. Very light roast. Chemex this morning, and surprisingly gluggable. Gentle acidity; super peachy.


----------



## robashton

Got me some of Square Mile's Rabanales in the aeropress this morning. Probably the best cup of it I've had so far.

It's slightly fruity but mostly just in a sweet way, tons of really sweet nutty flavours too, basically it's sweet and really unctious.

Me likely.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Today will be entirely Foundry!

Rocko Mountain in the hopper tasting fantastic in and out of milk complimenting the strawberries I ate this morning.

Later on I've got some Rwanda Karengera and Tanzania Tweega to try as Aeropress/V60!


----------



## robashton

Have no idea what I'm drinking other than it's a Colombian washed caturra which I'd usually go "meh boring" at but actually darn, it is one of the best "plain ol' coffees" I'ce had in a while.

Mystery bags of coffee nabbed from Barista Camp FTW.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> @Jumbo Ratty this is compared to lavazza ?


Boots, this is like saying "This is compared to rave?" or "this is compared to Hormozi?"

LaVazza is the company name, they produce many different variety's of coffee, not just one.

Im going to try it as a french press.

What would a good ratio be as ive read 1:19 , so unless i hear different thats what ill run with


----------



## Dylan

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Boots, this is like saying "This is compared to rave?" or "this is compared to Hormozi?"
> 
> LaVazza is the company name, they produce many different variety's of coffee, not just one.
> 
> Im going to try it as a french press.
> 
> What would a good ratio be as ive read 1:19 , so unless i hear different thats what ill run with


Not quite the same, Lavazza is never fresh which makes it very different to Rave.

It is essentially the same as saying "This is compared to non-fresh-roast?" as this is the criticism really leveled at Lavazza (in addition to commodity, etc)


----------



## ronsil

This morning I had my own blend of Monsooned Malabar & Brazil Ipanema Gourmet Pulped Natural both sourced from Coffee Compass

Too fresh at the moment but already all the indications are there. Beautifully roasted as always from Richard.

Will play around with ratios but initial blend is 60% MM with 40% Brazil. Faint fruit in the background but not enough to spoil it for me.

Lovely macchiato & double espresso for breakfast.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Beanosaurus said:


> Today will be entirely Foundry!
> 
> Rocko Mountain in the hopper tasting fantastic in and out of milk complimenting the strawberries I ate this morning.
> 
> Later on I've got some Rwanda Karengera and Tanzania Tweega to try as Aeropress/V60!


Good god, feeling pretty wide-eyed right now!!!


----------



## jlarkin

The foundry Guatemalen, aeropressed, tasty coffee this. I'm getting caramel and its just really smooth.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Wollop!

In the black corner we have the nearly machine choking 20g>44g>49secs first off pull on return from work. Forgiving bean, still drinkable, twang!

In the red corner just devoured 20g>44g>32secs. Big, bit boozy rich creamy mouth of what it says. Whammo!










With this on the spro duties now and the punch in the face fruit hit of the Has Bean Kebel Aricha in the Chemex I have knockout big punching coffee at the moment.

Marvelous!


----------



## Dallah

This morning is IMM from a couple of weeks ago. Costa Rica Finca La Loma. Without reading the tasting notes and as an oversized flat white, I got a very sweet vanilla flavour. Probably best described as a warm and smooth vanilla milkshake. Checking the tasting notes "creamy, melted vanilla ice cream. It has delicate and sweet peachy acidity..." Thinking I've nailed this one.

Maybe I'll get the peach when I have it as an espresso. Very happy with the result so far. As is the cat who stuck his nose into my coffee and spent a fair few minutes licking the foam from his nose and whiskers.

This one won't last the weekend after which I will be switching over to one of the Hasbean Ethiopians I have in stock.


----------



## jeebsy

ridland said:


> This morning is IMM from a couple of weeks ago. Costa Rica Finca La Loma. Without reading the tasting notes and as an oversized flat white, I got a very sweet vanilla flavour. Probably best described as a warm and smooth vanilla milkshake. Checking the tasting notes "creamy, melted vanilla ice cream. It has delicate and sweet peachy acidity..." Thinking I've nailed this one.


I was glad to finish the Lomo, didn't really get on with it.


----------



## garydyke1

Some tasty coffee from Goshen Coffee Roaster , Illinois. There is a barrel-aged blend !!


----------



## robashton

I'm back on the Kochere from The Barn - actually running out of coffee again

My parents are absolutely bats for the stuff - my dad has even asked about getting hold of the gear I'm using to do it himself when I'm gone.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Guess!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> There is a barrel-aged blend !!


peaks interest, explain please (Edit: Oh dear me already on the site. I take it that's aged as a green then roasted? wowzers!!) @garydyke1


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Has Bean El Salvador finca argentina estate.

Ground finer, pulled shorter, 1:2.5 much nicer tasting, lost the sourness and the chocolate came through, bournville like, dark chocolate sweet yet bitter in the right ratio.

Still dont like it so much as a cappuccino though, just seems too insipid and actually a waste, i almost thought i was just drinking hot milk.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ignore this one...... misspost!!


----------



## Phil104

A V60 of Small Batch 'Blue Note' - chewier and sweeter than the same in an Aeropress - much more Sonny Rollins than Jimmy Smith, and the Fry's chocolate Turkish delight comes through on this - so much so that I want to rush to the shop and buy one. Lurking in the wings, the latest Has Bean Steve's secret stash.


----------



## Phil104

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Ignore this one...... misspost!!


Okay, I will - instead I will imagine it.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> I was glad to finish the Lomo, didn't really get on with it.


You might not like this weeks IMM either then bludkin........just had the email but it's sounding more zingy with pineapple!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Phil104 said:


> Okay, I will - instead I will imagine it.


pollution of the mind!!


----------



## fluffles

Outpost Coffee Roasters Ethiopia Limu

Kalita 155 15g / 250g

I get a real hit of cherry upfront, kinda like cherry drop sweets. Then smooth dark chocolate comes in and leaves a nice comforting finish. Tasting notes for this include "cherry cola" and I can definitely see where they're coming from.

At higher EY's the cherry starts to go and the dark chocolate takes over, so I prefer to keep this around 19%.


----------



## Flibster

Black Blood of the Earth. Ethiopian Yirgacheffe and Kenya AA

Just trying it out at the moment. 25g straight from the bottles *yup.... it's good.* and then another 25g into a cup with 75g of hot water to make a very tasty drink.

Apparently it's heavily caffinated being a vacuum cold brew that it kept as close to freezing during it's brew time *of many hours* and should be limited to 100g per day. Oops. Had hit that by 9am...









Met up with the creator, Phil, at a brewery close to his place of work at Berkley. Fascinating chap, thoroughly recommend reading his blog - http://funraniumlabs.com/ - he spent a year and a day at the south pole, where his primary role was keeping things cold.. with liquid helium









He does have a BBotE mule in London. It's not cheap, iirc it works out at something like $75 for a litre bottle. But, at the moment I'm really enjoying it.

It was an interesting thing to lug around California and Nevada. Should be kept chilled... the coldest day we saw was about 33°C - the hottest...well driving through Death Valley we say 46°C *or 116°F* We stayed in Motels and deliberately looked for ones which came with fridges. Bottles in fridge overnight, polystryene packaging also in fridge, coolbag also in fridge, bottles of water in freezer...


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> You might not like this weeks IMM either then bludkin........just had the email but it's sounding more zingy with pineapple!!


It sounds nice, lets not prejudge...


----------



## garydyke1

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Has Bean El Salvador finca argentina estate.
> 
> Ground finer, pulled shorter, 1:2.5 much nicer tasting, lost the sourness and the chocolate came through, bournville like, dark chocolate sweet yet bitter in the right ratio.
> 
> Still dont like it so much as a cappuccino though, just seems too insipid and actually a waste, i almost thought i was just drinking hot milk.
> 
> View attachment 16889


One of my fave flat whites of the year.

What size cup and what size shot?

G


----------



## El carajillo

A flat white using Ind Sulawesi Kalossi Toraja Gd 1, absolutely superb , rich, creamy, voluptuous mouthfilling (IT'S NICE)







Time for:coffee:


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> It sounds nice, lets not prejudge...


Of course not!!

I didn't mind the Lomo, not the usual thing I go after but I enjoyed it all the same. It was different in a good way for me.

I see pineapple or mango etc and get a little bit excited lol, you know me


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Of course not!!
> 
> I didn't mind the Lomo, not the usual thing I go after but I enjoyed it all the same. It was different in a good way for me.
> 
> I see pineapple or mango etc and get a little bit excited lol, you know me


I'm the same man, thought vanilla and peach sounded good too but just couldn't get to grips with it


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

garydyke1 said:


> One of my fave flat whites of the year.
> 
> What size cup and what size shot?
> 
> G


The cup holds 6 ounces. The espresso shot would have occupied about 45 - 50 grams of that and milk made up the rest.

Take into account this is the exact same cup i always use with all the other beans i have had and the measurements would have been the same too and I have had no problem tasting all the other coffees in it at that ration.


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> I'm the same man, thought vanilla and peach sounded good too but just couldn't get to grips with it


The best shot I had was the first one I pulled, as it got older I really struggled with it. Enjoying this Ethiopian a lot more though, it's the first 'light/medium' (by has bean's standards) since I've subscribed.

Anyway, as for the one coming tomorrow, just noticed it cupped at 93. It's also the dearest coffee since I've been an IMM subscriber too.


----------



## risky

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The cup holds 6 ounces. The espresso shot would have occupied about 45 - 50 grams of that and milk made up the rest. Take into account this is the exact same cup i always use with all the other beans i have had and the measurements would have been the same too and I have had no problem tasting all the other coffees in it at that ration.


 You said in your other post you were doing 1:2.5 (and this was pulling it shorter?!), so were you going 18>45/50? That's an EK style shot is it not? I've not tried the coffee in question but this seems an unusually long shot to pull unless you have an EK?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I like a lungo myself, so usually aim for 1:3 , thats my personal preference and what I do as standard


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I like a lungo myself, so usually aim for 1:3 , thats my personal preference and what I do as standard


Different coffee , different ratios , different sweet spots

I suspect a shop bought, dark roasted , Italian mass produced coffee will be different in solubility than a fresh roasted one and have a different sweet spot as a result


----------



## jlarkin

From the other thread; Do you buy ready ground or use the whirly blade grinder or do you have a grinder and I missed the point?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Different coffee , different ratios , different sweet spots
> 
> I suspect a shop bought, dark roasted , Italian mass produced coffee will be different in solubility than a fresh roasted one and have a different sweet spot as a result


Boots, you seem preoccupied with me and LaVazza, I have had it on occasion, but the last 5 kilos of coffee i've had have been freshly roasted to order either from Rave or Homozi.



jlarkin said:


> From the other thread; Do you buy ready ground or use the whirly blade grinder or do you have a grinder and I missed the point?


I buy beans and use the krups 75 grinder. I havent used pre ground in absolutely ages. The grinder was a gift and I would feel a bit bad not using it for some length of time before I replace it as I would feel I was being an ingrate, and I dont like ingrates. It is what I have and what I work with.

it has managed to grind all the beans so far put through it so all the coffee ive tried that has been ground is on a level pegging with each other grind wise.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> From the other thread; Do you buy ready ground or use the whirly blade grinder or do you have a grinder and I missed the point?


Might as well be whirley blade


----------



## jlarkin

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I buy beans and use the krups 75 grinder. I havent used pre ground in absolutely ages. The grinder was a gift and I would feel a bit bad not using it for some length of time before I replace it as I would feel I was being an ingrate, and I dont like ingrates. It is what I have and what I work with.
> 
> it has managed to grind all the beans so far put through it so all the coffee ive tried that has been ground is on a level pegging with each other grind wise.


Fair enough, obviously use whatever you want. I was thinking it looked like a blade one, hence my question.


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Devil's Brew


----------



## MWJB

Small Batch Ethiopia Wenago - Fine grind, 19:1 for 19min in French press, blueberry, floral, very nice.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

A day of nothing but dog walks, coffee making and consuming of and much music.

Set up a new batch of cold brew while drinking the last of the old. The one drank was a different bean to the rest of the days refreshments but the best I have made to date, really really nice.

The remainder. Three different beans across 2 x espresso, 2 x Chemex, a cortado. Awesome.


----------



## Scotford

MWJB said:


> Small Batch Ethiopia Wenago


I cupped that, The Nicaragua Jesus Mountain and a natural Kenyan from them alongside a few others this week. The Wenago and Kenya really stood out as the most floral with intense blueberries, whereas the Kenya went down the licorice and honey road, the Wenago went towards the fruitier flavours and really burst with ripe strawberry and hedgerow delights.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Atkinson's Columbian Honey Pacamara through Chemex - blueberry heaven.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean - gedebe - delicious - stone fruit - little black tea - delicate


----------



## doolallysquiff

Foundry's Rocko Mountain: floral and super sweet. This has opened my eyes to lighter roasts. Quite extraordinary.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried the Smokey Barn Brazil Pantano. 17.5=> 32g in 29secs. 93c. Dark choc with a slight bitter edge and nuttiness. Not bad.


----------



## DoubleShot

@urbanbumpkin

Not sure if you read Chris' comment on his thread in the 'Deals' section where he answered my question of recommended rest time on Smokeybarn beans as:

"2 weeks, 3 even better. Fades after 4.

Resist = Reward."

I'm currently patiently waiting for a fortnight to lapse before cracking mine open...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

DoubleShot said:


> @urbanbumpkin
> 
> Not sure if you read Chris' comment on his thread in the 'Deals' section where he answered my question of recommended rest time on Smokeybarn beans as:
> 
> "2 weeks, 3 even better. Fades after 4.
> 
> Resist = Reward."
> 
> I'm currently patiently waiting for a fortnight to lapse before cracking mine open...


I did, but I thought I'd give it a try.....no patience.


----------



## MWJB

Squaremile Kenya Nyawira PB - Sowden brew, clean, very sweet, candy sugar like sweetness, delicious red fruit (raspberry/redcurrant...not getting much rhubarb, but not too upset about that). Absolutely delicious.


----------



## garydyke1

Flat white using 3 week old http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kebel-aricha-natural

my my my , how delicious . Its settled down quite a bit , wasn't a huge fan in the first week.

This can only be described as a blueberry and malted milk ice-cream pie in a cup!

18g->45g->27sec

6oz not neutral

Waitrose duchy organic steamed to about 55c

Perfection .


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> Flat white using 3 week old http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kebel-aricha-natural
> 
> my my my , how delicious . Its settled down quite a bit , wasn't a huge fan in the first week.
> 
> This can only be described as a blueberry and malted milk ice-cream pie in a cup!
> 
> 18g->45g->27sec
> 
> 6oz not neutral
> 
> Waitrose duchy organic steamed to about 55c
> 
> Perfection .


Only been having it in the Chemex so far, really like it but once home I had a first spro of it and it was way short at twenty seconds and a tad sharp lol. Be trying a tighter one later and I'm looking forward to it. Not had it in milk yet.....


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Flat white using 3 week old http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kebel-aricha-natural
> 
> my my my , how delicious . Its settled down quite a bit , wasn't a huge fan in the first week.
> 
> This can only be described as a blueberry and malted milk ice-cream pie in a cup!
> 
> 18g->45g->27sec
> 
> 6oz not neutral
> 
> Waitrose duchy organic steamed to about 55c
> 
> Perfection .


Split the shot or 45g in one?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

After the twenty second speed pour and tightened I just got a 20g>44g>29secs about an hour ago. Diffo machine to Garys of course but not there yet still a tad sour and thin bodied.......not tried with milk yet so can't comment on that.

So far prefer as a brew but need to get down and dialled before I dismiss as a straight shot. If i get happy I'll try a cortado as its a funky and I usually like funky ones in milk as they hold the pizazz!


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Split the shot or 45g in one?


45 in one.


----------



## garydyke1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Diffo machine to Garys of course but not there yet still a tad sour and thin bodied.......


Grinder and water too


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Hahaha yes yes, ok ok.

It is a stunning brew though regardless and well as ever I haven't given up yet.....


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> 45 in one.


 @Mrboots2u , see this madness?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> @Mrboots2u , see this madness?


in the words of the specials , much too much


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> in the words of the specials , much too much


the FB crew on CFUK


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> the FB crew on CFUK


?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> in the words of the specials , much too much


----------



## Mrboots2u

>


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Sounded reasonable to me.......but then I stick that in my cortado don't I if it's not split :-S

Don't you listen to them Gary you do what you like bud so long as you like it


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Sounded reasonable to me.......but then I stick that in my cortado don't I if it's not split :-S
> 
> Don't you listen to them Gary you do what you like bud so long as you like it


It's an ongoing question....Boots splits his long EK shots. I think splits get lost in milk sometimes but 50g shots are too big for the cup. Gary goes 'baws oot' as we say up here


----------



## garydyke1

A split shot would be a cappa , double would be flat white . This is coffee basics 101 gents. Even with mythos drinks the yield is often 38-42g in a 6oz for a flatty


----------



## jeebsy

Doubles in everything bro, this ain't the WBC


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> I think splits get lost in milk sometimes but 50g shots are too big for the cup.


I don't do cappa or flat white's anymore for that very reason and shifted to cortados, 50g shot cortado in a 3oz cup is also fine with me......it's just how I've ended up. No rules, just taste.

Just ran it tightened more again and I am in pacamara tight land now for my grinder.

20g>50g>36secs nice now maybe back of the grind just a tiny amount but fruity blues with a nice amount of acid. Sour has gone bye byes very pleasant if not large shot.

I'll pull a split tonight as cortado and a stand alone one.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

garydyke1 said:


> . Even with mythos drinks the yield is often 38-42g in a 6oz for a flatty


Agreed. With the E8, 18g into 40g + is often where I end up. 6oz cups would be great for a flattie taking these proportions into account but I find that our 5oz cups are just a little too small. Splitting shots goes too far the other way for me.

Moving down to 15g baskets is a potential solution for me at home but I need to reduce the flow on the machine, I can't get the shots tasting as good as they do with the 18g baskets with the current set up.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> It's an ongoing question....Boots splits his long EK shots. I think splits get lost in milk sometimes but 50g shots are too big for the cup. Gary goes 'baws oot' as we say up here


45g shot in 6oz isn't that huge a ratio. The TDS would only have been 8.3-8.5 at a guess (21-22% EY)

Compare this to a Mythos shot 18->32 (old school) with a TDS of 11% (20-20.5% EY)

The split shot would be 22.5g in 5oz cups , but the foam depth would be double that of a flatty. so the milk v coffee ratio is similar , with the flatty obviously stronger .


----------



## jeebsy

I go 18>36/38 on the Mythos, cappas have a slightly thicker layer of microfoam and choc but don't split the shot (6oz cups on the stall)


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> A split shot would be a cappa , double would be flat white . This is coffee basics 101 gents. Even with mythos drinks the yield is often 38-42g in a 6oz for a flatty


Milk and tasty coffee stuff in a cup ..

Don't try and pigeon hole me man


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Milk and tasty coffee stuff in a cup ..


Can I put that on the menu for £2.50?


----------



## jeebsy

James Hoffmann hits a few nerves in this http://www.jimseven.com/2010/12/26/the-cappuccino/ - I'll be spending tonight at the drawing board, drawing cappuccinos


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Can I put that on the menu for £2.50?


Yes but you have to call it a fatboots


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes but you have to call it a fatboots


It will simplify things greatly

Espresso

Fatboots

Specials


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

You wait till I get started later with my 18g basket for split and 20g basket for single shots and the cross over ratios and percentages I have to take into account along with my *T*otal *D*isordered *S*tatistics and *E*qually *Y*arp readings.

You boys and your funky s*** ain't got a thing on me and my Neanderthal flint stone and wood machinery and cutting edge anarchic approach to coffee making!!










Ungghhh OuuuFF!


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> It will simplify things greatly
> 
> Espresso
> 
> Fatboots
> 
> Specials


Go further :








Brown and more small

:/ White and less small








Diluted Brown disappointment


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Go further :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown and more small
> 
> :/ White and less small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diluted Brown disappointment


What about a "specialdisappointingfatboots"


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> What about a "specialdisappointingfatboots"


Dancing shoes?


----------



## robashton

Kenyan has bean, needs a bit of work though - poor effort on this extraction.


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> Kenyan has bean, needs a bit of work though - poor effort on this extraction.
> 
> View attachment 16965


What's going on here?


----------



## robashton

V60 innit, went a bit fast though


----------



## jeebsy

What did it end up drawing down at?


----------



## robashton

Finished at 2:15, tad over 20% EY

Sloppy technique as well - will give it another go shortly - 6/10 can do better.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

garydyke1 said:


> Flat white using 3 week old http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kebel-aricha-natural
> 
> my my my , how delicious . Its settled down quite a bit , wasn't a huge fan in the first week.
> 
> This can only be described as a blueberry and malted milk ice-cream pie in a cup!
> 
> 18g->45g->27sec
> 
> 6oz not neutral
> 
> Waitrose duchy organic steamed to about 55c
> 
> Perfection .


Just split one. Got exactly where your coming from and the cortado just made me go oh it's a blueberry custard cream.

Flipping lush, I am definitely

definitely going try a larger ratio lone cortado.










Mine was roasted 25th if that makes any difference.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Right just had a double shot cortado of the Kebel Aricha. Oddly for me especially it doesn't work as well as the split as it lost the custard cream part and the funk of the blueberry alone wasn't enough.

Something to do with the coffee to milk ratio then.

For the first time in a long while I am going to make a flat white as compared to the split shot the ratio evens out and a bigger blueberry custard cream is appealing, but that's tonight.


----------



## robashton

Ah - so that Kenyan from IMM is a biatch in the V60 - can't keep the time up and EY up - I have to drop back a whole 2 digits on the EK to do most other coffees in about three minutes! Maybe it just needs a bit more time..

I've got that Ethiopian IMM through the v60 this morning, it wasn't what I was expecting, I can see the apricots and I can see that it's "soft" but Jasmine? Maybe if I squint - it is 9am though and I did just brush my teeth, I would say that this coffee is a bit minty.


----------



## fluffles

robashton said:


> Ah - so that Kenyan from IMM is a biatch in the V60 - can't keep the time up and EY up - I have to drop back a whole 2 digits on the EK to do most other coffees in about three minutes! Maybe it just needs a bit more time..
> 
> I've got that Ethiopian IMM through the v60 this morning, it wasn't what I was expecting, I can see the apricots and I can see that it's "soft" but Jasmine? Maybe if I squint - it is 9am though and I did just brush my teeth, I would say that this coffee is a bit minty.


I recently had a coffee like this from Sundlaug. Had to go super fine to get a pour over at my usual EY. I then found that I could take the EY way way higher than normal and it still tasted great.


----------



## risky

robashton said:


> Ah - so that Kenyan from IMM is a biatch in the V60 - can't keep the time up and EY up - I have to drop back a whole 2 digits on the EK to do most other coffees in about three minutes! Maybe it just needs a bit more time..
> 
> I've got that Ethiopian IMM through the v60 this morning, it wasn't what I was expecting, I can see the apricots and I can see that it's "soft" but Jasmine? Maybe if I squint - it is 9am though and I did just brush my teeth, I would say that this coffee is a bit minty.


The Kenyan worked well for me with Perger method but had to be careful or it ended up a bit drying. My fault obviously, but not sure what was causing it.

The Ethiopian I was getting a sort of jasmine but only when I cupped it when it was brand new, never managed to achieve it with a brew or spro. I finished it off this morning in a v60 (not enough left for a spro) and it was mega sweet and fruity.


----------



## robashton

Just ran that Ethiopian through as a spro and I'm in a pretty happy place. Making the decision a few weeks ago to just say sod it and pull things to roughly a 1:3 ratio has made espresso super easy at my house (19g in, 53g out for this one, 22% EY means still a decent mouth feel as a spro).

Ended up split shotting it and making a flat white, or I'd have just downed the spro and been bouncing all afternoon - wow it is so good to be back and drinking proper espresso again.


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> Making the decision a few weeks ago to just say sod it and pull things to roughly a 1:3 ratio has made espresso super easy at my house


What made you change your mind?


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> What made you change your mind?


I'm not sure I posted this anywhere but basically I bought 1.5kg of the same bean (the pulped natural longberry from limoncello) and sat there dialing in by taste at various ratios and then measuring EY.

I came to the following conclusions

- You still get a higher TDS at 1:3 with the EK than most shops around Glasgow do at 1:2 (so mouthfeel is still there)

- You're not fighting grind size if you're aiming for 1:3 (with most beans anyway)

- Consistency seems to be up when you're aiming for 1:3 as a couple of grams either side make very little difference to flavour or EY

- I can taste more at 8tds than I can at 9.5-10tds anyway, and my perception of sweetness at this level is a lot more pronounced

Should probably point out that none of these are "gushers", I tend to be between 27s and 33s for most of the beans I've dialled in so far at this ratio

When I made a colleague the final result of this experiment with the longberry he asked me "Have you put sugar in this?", because it was no holds barred stupid sweet - I then copied this across with a few other beans I had lying around and noticed the same perception of sweetness (although I had to tweak time for each one to keep EY sensible). (I'm using magic water too so it tends to bring out some pretty ludicrous flavours)

Seems that this is the same conclusion that most EK owners come to eventually one way or another (Folk's feedback on here pushing me that way constantly), having numbers to back it up is really useful - one of my main blockers was when mentioning this sort of ratio to most baristas I get a look of scorn "won't it be too weak", and then not trusting my own taste buds to refute this statement.

I like measuring things.

I'm getting some larger baskets in next week and committing to 1:3 with 22g doses, this should mean being able to do proper split shots at home instead of sipping my fill and then topping up with milk haha.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> - Consistency seems to be up when you're aiming for 1:3 as a couple of grams either side make very little difference to flavour or EY
> 
> - I can taste more at 8tds than I can at 9.5-10tds anyway, and my perception of sweetness at this level is a lot more pronounced


I do agree on these points, although for 'doubleshot' milky drinks I prefer to keep yield around 45g max. Lower the TDS anymore and it gets a little wishy-washy.


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> I do agree on these points, although for 'doubleshot' milky drinks I prefer to keep yield around 45g max. Lower the TDS anymore and it gets a little wishy-washy.


Makes sense - I'm not big on milky drinks so it's not really a priority - the goal should be to keep punchy flavour in the milk I guess. (Not achieving that at my current recipes - not with the washed coffees anyway)


----------



## DoubleShot

@smokeybarn Nicaragua Las Morenitas.



















First go with these after waiting patiently for them to reach a fortnight from roast date. Probably need to go a tad finer but first cup...tasty! Been on the wagon for months but back to my fave tasting notes.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Last years crop of Foundry Rocko (yeah I know I only just tried some)

20g > 44g > 33secs

Massive red berry sweet with some light to medium acid, real full creamy mouth texture. The least aggressive most easy going crema I have possibly come across to date. Really nice. Going to cut it short next shot purely for my own preference next time as think it may suit my tastes.

One of the most forgiving beans on dialing I have come across also!! All in all very nice.

Now sat with a brew of Has Bean Kebel Aricha.

Blueberry blueberry BLUEBERRY!

Overall and outstanding fruity start to the morning!!


----------



## Rhys

Squat tulip in a vase..

Skybury dark roast.. (and it is dark!!)

Made a spro (15>32) and after tasting this months LSOL as a filter, this one pummelled my mouth with an intense hit of caramelised richness. On the brink of being burnt - the roast seams to have been stopped just right. The grinds clumped and fell out of the grinder. Very shiny beans, but spot on!

As a flattie, the richness is still there. Sweeter and buttery but still giving that dark, heavy mouthfeel. Nice start to the morning.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Had Indian Seethagurundu. As an espresso, it's got chocolate notes and quite acidic almost like cherries. With milk, it taste like marzipan to me.

18>30


----------



## robashton

I'm on the last of that Loma as a v60, only going to about 18%ey with the lido3 but tastes completely on point (250g through 15g at 97C)

mouthfeel madness, I'd never guess it was less than 1.4tds - it's not an exciting coffee as a filter (preferred my spro) but it has started my day off well.

next I'm going to stick some La Cabra through, as I had some of this in Prufrock yesterday and was quite taken by it

Cafe Ashton, home of Bognor Regis best coffee


----------



## robashton

Oh wow wtf, 21.5% with that la cabra - it's so crazy acidic still - this might be one of my favourite coffees this year, it's like drinking hot fruit juice - sweet, mouth watering goodness


----------



## robashton

That Has Bean Ethiopian from IMM, tastes like toothpaste and breakfast cereal


----------



## hilltopbrews

robashton said:


> That Has Bean Ethiopian from IMM, tastes like toothpaste and breakfast cereal


Toothpaste?? That's probably the oddest description I've ever encountered lol. Nice one.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Currently trying Mediterranean mocha full roast from cc. It's a lot stronger than the dark roast med mocha. Almost like dark chocolate with burnt caramel.


----------



## LilieD

*To be short there is no 1 best coffee bean brand but several very good brands for several people who have different tastes. This sentence is correct ? I would like to find the best coffee bean to make the best espresso, but I already tasted different espressos made with different coffee beans and each person chose his own favorite *











*
It's difficult to chose sometimes*


----------



## Mrboots2u

LilieD said:


> *To be short there is no 1 best coffee bean brand but several very good brands for several people who have different tastes. This sentence is correct ? I would like to find the best coffee bean to make the best espresso, but I already tasted different espressos made with different coffee beans and each person chose his own favorite *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It's difficult to chose sometimes*


Put this in a new thread


----------



## robashton

Sarah0817 said:


> Toothpaste?? That's probably the oddest description I've ever encountered lol. Nice one.


This may or may not be directly correlated with me recently having brushed my teeth and eaten breakfast..


----------



## DripDrop

This morning I had Union's Revelation blend. It is something of a 'traditional' blend: dark + rich. It always makes me nervous my machine is going to choke because it tastes best when extracted slooooowly and I really have to run close to choking it to get the most out of it. Was absolutely phenomenal though, probably the joint best espresso i've had. It was a lovely morning


----------



## Rhys

DripDrop said:


> This morning I had Union's Revelation blend. It is something of a 'traditional' blend: dark + rich. It always makes me nervous my machine is going to choke because it tastes best when extracted slooooowly and I really have to run close to choking it to get the most out of it. Was absolutely phenomenal though, probably the joint best espresso i've had. It was a lovely morning


Funnily enough I had a flat white with this, at the Gatehouse Coffee shop in York. It's actually situated in Walmgate Bar itself and you can go sit out on the barbican. It was OK, nothing special.


----------



## robashton

Another corker from Papercup this, although I hear rumours the next batch will be even better.

As I've learned to do with paper cups stuff, backed off on grind and temp to lower extraction a bit, 94c and 250g through 15g on the v60 in 2min15 for a yield of 20.5% from the lido3

it has that juiciness I've come to expect from the good kenyans this year, that lovely citric mouthfeel that just makes whole tongue salivate and want more, it's plenty sweet and I pretty much just inhaled the whole mug.

best early evening pick me up ever.


----------



## Rhys

Two more flat whites this afternoon, one dark roast Skybury. Mmmm... Then a while later it was some Dark Arts.


----------



## fluffles

robashton said:


> Another corker from Papercup this, although I hear rumours the next batch will be even better.
> 
> As I've learned to do with paper cups stuff, backed off on grind and temp to lower extraction a bit, 94c and 250g through 15g on the v60 in 2min15 for a yield of 20.5% from the lido3
> 
> it has that juiciness I've come to expect from the good kenyans this year, that lovely citric mouthfeel that just makes whole tongue salivate and want more, it's plenty sweet and I pretty much just inhaled the whole mug.
> 
> best early evening pick me up ever.
> 
> View attachment 17067


What grind setting? How many and what size pours? I normally brew at 15g/250g and would really struggle to get it through in 2:15.


----------



## garydyke1

Passionfruit Coffee roasters El Salvador SAN ANTONIO.

Quite nom!

Brazen

TDS 1.20%

EY 20.90%

Chocolate oranges! (Milk choc). Acidity is quite Marmaladey....seville oranges


----------



## robashton

fluffles said:


> What grind setting? How many and what size pours? I normally brew at 15g/250g and would really struggle to get it through in 2:15.


Woah, questions!

*Rob's Travelling Recipe*



*
*15g of coffee (aaiaiiii), grind setting on the Lido3 is about 7 from burrs touching

50g of water in at 94-97, STIR LIKE A BANDIT (thanks Perger)

100g of water in 30s, get the bloom off the walls, stir in the direction you're gonna pour, get the water mooooooooooving

100g of water in at 60, pouring in the direction you were stirring in and making sure to keep the grounds off those walls

Leave it.

Boom,

I'm using a hotel room teaspoon to stir with, it's super effective.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rhys said:


> Squat tulip in a vase..
> 
> Skybury dark roast.. (and it is dark!!)
> 
> Made a spro (15>32) and after tasting this months LSOL as a filter, this one pummelled my mouth with an intense hit of caramelised richness. On the brink of being burnt - the roast seams to have been stopped just right. The grinds clumped and fell out of the grinder. Very shiny beans, but spot on!
> 
> As a flattie, the richness is still there. Sweeter and buttery but still giving that dark, heavy mouthfeel. Nice start to the morning.


Looks like one of the Kardashians!


----------



## DoubleShot

Ripped this bag open and first try was through the Brazen as brewed.

Quite festive! ️


----------



## robashton

No varietal mentioned, but by the size of the beans and the punch through milk nature of them I'd say it's a Pacamara.

I was thrust this bag of beans by Alex from Origin when I was in store the other day - he was busy training and couldn't come up and chat so gave me these guilt-ridden beans, delicious guilt-ridden beans.

I prefer it in milk, as a spro it's a little wild for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

Taste buds returning after cold .

New crop Rocko ( final test version Lee ? ) from Foundry .

Best shot by streets of this yet. Blueberry - strawberry - sweet - complex - little hints of funk .

In milk killed it - sweet and delish


----------



## jlarkin

Rocko Mountain Original  - for me (today) it's been a Spro, my version of a flat white and Brazen Behmohr brew, not where I want with the Behmohr but will keep trying and better spro today but think I need to find the sweet spot still. Made my girlfriend a lattucino and was informed it's was the best coffee I'd made her so far!


----------



## robashton

I've got the La Cabra Kenyan stuff on the V60 via the EK43 as I'm home again.

Gonna say something daft now, I preferred it on the Lido3 with 300TDS south-coast water, it had so much BOOM to it.

There, I said it.


----------



## YerbaMate170

On my second bag of Rocko Mountain, first ever coffee I've bought twice... My advice to those struggling with brewed is to grind finer - I've gone finer with these beans than I've ever gone on my Chemex, but I find it helps get out the sweetness, and with these beans I think you'd struggle to get bitterness even if over-extracted/too fine.

This may help with those being underwhelmed! Second time around, I've noticed RM has a wonderful mouthfeel to it that I'd not really picked up before; was using some dodgy bottled water today so didn't get as much sweetness as hoped but still enjoyable.


----------



## robashton

YES YES YES YES YES









I've not really been enjoying this one as a filter but this spro has just rocked my morning big time. (And in milk, fuawwwaaaaaaaaaaaa a fruity heaven).

22g in, 62g out over 36s (yeah, new baskets mean MEGA GULP SPRO, haters gonna hate), 23% EY.

Tastes pretty much spot on the notes - it has such a wonderful mouthfeel for something with less than 8.5 TDS, and it sings sweet fruits all the way to the bottom of the cup (yes, I downed the whole 62g shot and then split another one with milk - I am now dancing)

Third spro I've dialled in entirely by taste in a row and then verified after with the refrac, I'm starting to be able to taste both sides of my ideal point on the EK (over-extraction not presenting as bitterness as such, just undesired intensity to the point of muddiness).


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> 22g in, 62g out over 36s (yeah, new baskets mean MEGA GULP SPRO, haters gonna hate), 23% EY.


Out of interest, new baskets being the 22g guessing VST rather than a diferent make?


----------



## robashton

jlarkin said:


> Out of interest, new baskets being the 22g guessing VST rather than a diferent make?


Yup, grabbed the 15, 20 and 22g baskets to complete my collection - I want to play with both ends of the ratio spectrum next week, got another 2 kilo of coffee in for this purpose.


----------



## Rhys

Really loving the Skybury dark roast..










Be a sad day when I finish it, although I've still got the medium to start..


----------



## roaringboy

Used the last of my hasbean Guatemala Finca El Limon washed caturra in a 6oz flat white. 19 in, 34 out.

Going to miss this one










Have this waiting in the wings, however!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Smokey Barn Yirgacheffe Guji 18g=>35.5g in 32 secs. Black currents / Berrys which are overpowered by citrus and lime.


----------



## Jez H

http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/girma-edema-ethiopia

wow, this was definitely worth going over budget for. Beautiful depth of flavours. Can't put my finger on exactly what those flavours are, but this is stonkingly good!


----------



## jlarkin

Jez H said:


> http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/girma-edema-ethiopia
> 
> wow, this was definitely worth going over budget for. Beautiful depth of flavours. Can't put my finger on exactly what those flavours are, but this is stonkingly good!


Strange I thought no tasting notes as such then tucked at the bottom, blueberries and maple syrup - sounds great


----------



## jlarkin

YerbaMate170 said:


> On my second bag of Rocko Mountain, first ever coffee I've bought twice... My advice to those struggling with brewed is to grind finer - I've gone finer with these beans than I've ever gone on my Chemex, but I find it helps get out the sweetness, and with these beans I think you'd struggle to get bitterness even if over-extracted/too fine.
> 
> This may help with those being underwhelmed! Second time around, I've noticed RM has a wonderful mouthfeel to it that I'd not really picked up before; was using some dodgy bottled water today so didn't get as much sweetness as hoped but still enjoyable.


You can go too fine, I jumped the nice place in a several moves of the grind in one go effort and landed in not really any flavour to speak of land. A little drying but not bitter.

Backed off and a bit better but I'm starting to wonder if the bags slightly too old to get the very best out of it - roasted 18 Sept. Opened this one couple of days ago.


----------



## Jez H

jlarkin said:


> Strange I thought no tasting notes as such then tucked at the bottom, blueberries and maple syrup - sounds great


highly recommended!!


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## robashton

Jez H said:


> http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/girma-edema-ethiopia
> 
> wow, this was definitely worth going over budget for. Beautiful depth of flavours. Can't put my finger on exactly what those flavours are, but this is stonkingly good!


Might use this one as my intro to maude!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Ditto Huehuetenango but plantation unspecified so it's prolly a mish-mash. Roasted by Lugat chez Maxicoffee.

"Expect flavour of coffee" is something they never put, it's always a flavour of what it's not. In this case "fruit & spices". Not sooooo far off, though I couldn't say which. Nice but spreading warmth in gut didn't come from calories.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

urbanbumpkin said:


> Smokey Barn Yirgacheffe Guji 18g=>35.5g in 32 secs. Black currents / Berrys which are overpowered by citrus and lime.


I can see the fight was savage!! I get nuclear cups like that.

Overpowered in a good or bad way?


----------



## robashton

I think I've gone off naturals a bit since Sang Ho's talk at Barista camp and the cupping bowls of doom (defects, fermentation specifically).

Which is a shame because I have 1.5 kilos of natural longberry from limoncello I was going to use in my next round of experiments and I'm tasting it and all I can think of is that horrible bowl of defect.

I think it's probably a good coffee, it tastes like rotten fruit this morning though, oh dear.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

HasBean Nicaraguan Finca Limoncillo Natural Pacamara through syphon. 28.5grms > 500grms in 2 min 45sec. Extraction yield 20.36% Cherry giving way to pineapple acidity in back of throat with huge mouthfeel. Interesting dry caramel feel in mouth afterwards. Going to run it through the Sowden tomorrow to see how a non-paper filtered brew tastes. Stunning coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I can see the fight was savage!! I get nuclear cups like that.
> 
> Overpowered in a good or bad way?


LOL I tend to get this quite often with the Sage and the bottomless PF


----------



## simontc

robashton said:


> I think I've gone off naturals a bit since Sang Ho's talk at Barista camp and the cupping bowls of doom (defects, fermentation specifically).
> 
> Which is a shame because I have 1.5 kilos of natural longberry from limoncello I was going to use in my next round of experiments and I'm tasting it and all I can think of is that horrible bowl of defect.
> 
> I think it's probably a good coffee, it tastes like rotten fruit this morning though, oh dear.


If you need to move any of it on...


----------



## robashton

I'm going to persevere and re-teach my taste buds that naturals aren't evil - in five days time I'll spro this up and change my mind right back to having a love affair with the damned things.


----------



## h1udd

heh ... ran out of coffee during the week .... Hasbean IMM won't arrive until tomorrow .... so thought I would go for an emergency Rave Italian Job seeing that a bit of robusta gets everybody up in arms









I am freaking wired ! .... dialling in Italian Job and playing with extraction ratios .... I have consumed a dangerous amount of coffee this morning ... no kidding I can actually see through the walls .... if I drink any more I swear I will be able to walk through them.

turns out though after all the attempts .... still a 18g - 36g - 30s shot is the sweet spot for me ..... the same as every other espresso I drink

also turns out, I am kind of fond of a dirty bit of robusta in my blend .... its sleazy


----------



## ShortShots

h1udd said:


> I am kind of fond of a dirty bit of robusta in my blend .... its sleazy


Ha!


----------



## h1udd

ShortShots said:


> Ha!


Hmmmm, not so sure about "Ha"..... Turns out if you drink too much caffine it comes straight out your arse !!!


----------



## ShortShots

Yeah that's very true....keeps ya regular







. Although too many coffees of any variety will do that!


----------



## garydyke1

Passionfruit seasonal espresso .

18g - >43g - >32 sec @6 BAR to declining profile

Butterscotch sweetness and a myriad of dried and fermented fruits, raison , blueberry . Perhaps a touch further developed than I'm used to but not roasty by any means.

Under rated roasters, deserve more love


----------



## DoubleShot

Grinder was still on setting from previous Smokeybarn beans and ran far too fast (20 secs for 36g out!) for this first cup. Still tasty. Will tighten up and go again...


----------



## garydyke1

Five Elephant Kenya Kii filter roast. Brazen 21.4% EY. Tarte , clean , freshing. Cranberries.

Five Elephant Columbia Finca Bolivia espresso . 18g into 47g , 29 sec. Wowzer , Packs a flavour punch. Stunning Columbian , showing some Kenyan type blackcurrant. But buckets of cherry and sugary sweetness


----------



## fluffles

garydyke1 said:


> Five Elephant Kenya Kii filter roast. Brazen 21.4% EY. Tarte , clean , freshing. Cranberries.
> 
> Five Elephant Columbia Finca Bolivia espresso . 18g into 47g , 29 sec. Wowzer , Packs a flavour punch. Stunning Columbian , showing some Kenyan type blackcurrant. But buckets of cherry and sugary sweetness


five elephant really is the business. and lucky for me my local cafe are now stocking them regularly. will hunt down the colombian!


----------



## Phil104

Today I was mostly drinking as espresso, the sublime orange blossom special from Cast Iron: Kenyan Thunguri AA.


----------



## garydyke1

fluffles said:


> five elephant really is the business. and lucky for me my local cafe are now stocking them regularly. will hunt down the colombian!


We are proud to be serving them as our first guest roasters at Tilt  .


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> We are proud to be serving them as our first guest roasters at Tilt  .


Might you be the first cafe I go to that actually serves it properly instead of as under-extracted guff?

When do you open by the way? (Ah never mind, found on Twitter, next Saturday) I'm coming down ASAP.

---

Oh, and I'm drinking the new and final Rocko Mountain from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com as a spro through the EK (19g/52g in 30s at 94C) - I prefer this to the last one you know, I think it's gentler and easier - there is a lot of stawberry sweetness with very little funk. It also seems very versatile and flexible - most of the shots I was pulling were tasting reasonable all over the place - might be the first coffee in a while I bring out the refrac to dial in properly instead of by taste just to work out where I am with it. (Current shot is just shy of 21% so I'm probably not far off where it should be)

Neato, approve, excelsior.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Might you be the first cafe I go to that actually serves it properly instead of as under-extracted guff?
> 
> When do you open by the way? (Ah never mind, found on Twitter, next Saturday) I'm coming down ASAP.
> 
> ---
> 
> Oh, and I'm drinking the new and final Rocko Mountain from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com as a spro through the EK (19g/52g in 30s at 94C) - I prefer this to the last one you know, I think it's gentler and easier - there is a lot of stawberry sweetness with very little funk. It also seems very versatile and flexible - most of the shots I was pulling were tasting reasonable all over the place - might be the first coffee in a while I bring out the refrac to dial in properly instead of by taste just to work out where I am with it. (Current shot is just shy of 21% so I'm probably not far off where it should be)
> 
> Neato, approve, excelsior.


All depends how the water forces us to deal with it .....

Having the coffee service ready for Saturday will be right , most likely the following Monday


----------



## robashton

You not tried yet?

We've found the 5E stuff to work best after a couple of weeks through the EK, but I guess you'll be going down the mythos route or whatever - good luck with it! I might try and pop down later next week for a day trip









There is no thread dedicated to this yet? I can't find one - this is super exciting.


----------



## robashton

Finally on tha San Jose natural pacamara from Has Bean as a v60

wow - it's a bit something isn't it?


----------



## Fevmeister

Colombian suarez from rave in the chemex

32.5g, using 500g brew water - c.400g brew weight (someone perhaps suggest why so much brew water was retained by grounds? c.3g per g?) brew time just under 4mins.

enjoyed it black probably a 5/10 but added a dash of milk and changed the taste profile completely - very sweet and little acidity . very nice


----------



## robashton

Finally also now stuck last last week's Pacamara through as a spro (that washed one that was goosegrapy).

Started with burrs touching and the machine choked, went up to 1.5 on the EK and the burrs choked, went up to 2.0 and while I got a pour through in 31s it was over-extracted (although low TDS would say I'd gone past the hump), up to 2.3 and through in 19s (oops, that's a huge change for three tiny notches!!) for a slightly better TDS of 7 but this one was massively under-extracted.

2.2 was the magic number, 55g through in 27s from 19g and chocolate flavours and a complex acidity - still just under 20% EY but I'm not fiddling any more because this Pacamara is nice as a filter and I don't want to just throw it all away by trying to push EY up.

Stuck it in milk, delicious caramel goodness.

I am never buying pacamara as a main espresso bean (in a few weeks I'll have changed my mind) - this stuff is way too hard.


----------



## MWJB

Fevmeister said:


> 32.5g, using 500g brew water - c.400g brew weight (someone perhaps suggest why so much brew water was retained by grounds? c.3g per g?) brew time just under 4mins.


Did you let it fully drain out after seeing dry bed up top? It's not that unusual to see up to maybe 2.4g/g retained in the bed.


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> went up to 2.0 and while I got a pour through in 31s it was over-extracted (although low TDS would say I'd gone past the hump), up to 2.3 and through in 19s (oops, that's a huge change for three tiny notches!!) for a slightly better TDS of 7 but this one was massively under-extracted.


If the TDS was on the low side for 2.0 how can it have been over-extracted?


----------



## robashton

MWJB said:


> If the TDS was on the low side for 2.0 how can it have been over-extracted?


Cos the water clearly didn't saturate the puck, had a choice between pulling it again at same setting or going looser and I decided that I would probably want it a bit looser for the time at this age based on past experience with similar beans

fyi low tds: 18% ey - definitions may vary...


----------



## robashton

I find that if I am casually running some beans through as spro from the remainder of the bag then you have to skip steps and make some gambles when dialling in instead of being as methodical as you would be if you had a kilo of spro beans.

i took a gamble, went too far, came back again - chances are I might get a better shot around 30s but I have enough beans left for either one shot or a filter brew and I want the filter









clarification: I find if I'm too tight on the grind, it tastes over extracted but ey starts dropping - not bitter, just tired and confused - a "weird taste" if you will - coming back from this a couple of notches always seems to bump ey back up again and give me sweetness.


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> Cos the water clearly didn't saturate the puck, had a choice between pulling it again at same setting or going looser and I decided that I would probably want it a bit looser for the time at this age based on past experience with similar beans
> 
> fyi low tds: 18% ey - definitions may vary...


That would be more 'under/uneven' than over. If it was 'over' then nothing past 18% would be good.


----------



## robashton

Meh, semantic nit picking


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> Meh, semantic nit picking


Over-extraction is pulling too much out of the coffee as an average across the puck. Extracting more can't improve the situation. You made a cup of coffee you didn't like, but it wasn't over-extracted.


----------



## jeebsy

Loose grind for the gooseberry this too, thought it was tasted 'strong' when pulled in fairly normal parameters, opened the grind up a bit and it was much nicer


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Loose grind for the gooseberry this too, thought it was tasted 'strong' when pulled in fairly normal parameters, opened the grind up a bit and it was much nicer


Yeah - I was expecting it to be like every Pacamara I ever put through, which is stick it as close to touching as I can and hope for the best.

Mark - I get what you're saying, and you're 100% right but I'm not interested in having my sentences deconstructed every time I write something incorrect, I'm not a scientist and I'm not discussing formal logic, I'm just vaguely describing a cup of coffee I made.

I get enough conversations like this when I try and write Haskell, I don't need it in my coffee life!


----------



## MWJB

robashton said:


> Mark - I get what you're saying, and you're 100% right but I'm not interested in having my sentences deconstructed every time I write something incorrect.


This isn't a private conversation between you & me, other people will read these posts, I pointed it out so as to avoid confusion generally as to what the terms mean. Don't be so touchy.


----------



## robashton

Ugh, the Internet.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 17269


----------



## robashton

echo $response > /dev/null


----------



## robashton

Fine, for preciseness so we can't possibly confuse any of those poor internet people.

The coffee tasted over-extracted, the coffee tasted over-extracted because the water that made it through the puck over-extracted the coffee that it came into contact with and it did that because I was a too tight on the grind and it did what water does and found the path of least resistance and didn't extract terribly evenly. Because the coffee that made it through the puck predominantly tasted over-extracted (read: bitter and a bit roasty) despite the uneven-ness (with the mixed sourness) and because the time was still quite high I decided to loosen up on the grind a little to make it a little easier to get an even extraction across the puck and therefore get a higher overall extraction and cleaner taste. I went a little bit too far on that too and as a result while the overall extraction increased it was a little on the acidic side so I tightened up to a place between the two where I got even extraction and some sweetness and a more balanced acidity. I could probably tighten up just a little but more to push a bit of the acidity aside but decided not to because the last of the coffee is going to be good for a filter later today.

I'm copying and pasting this every time I dial in and want to tell somebody how I dialled in because it's pretty much the exact same process every single time and we all know that exact same process and the only real point I even wanted to make in my initial post was "wow, I've had to go quite coarse for this and it's a bloody Pacamara, how about that chaps? I started super fine and was surprised at where I ended up, whatsit"

But I wouldn't want to confuse anybody with ambiguity would I?

----

I have spent a dozen years on internet forums getting annoyed with internet geeks playing pedant either because they were trying to prove a point or were just bored, so yes - it does annoy me a little when people waste my time by asking pointed questions they obviously already know the answer to.

*awaits further nitpicking response and passive-aggressive 'likes' across this entire conversation from bemused spectators*

You'd think after this long dealing with internet forums, I'd learn to not take the bait but I never do.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think you mean precision.


----------



## robashton

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think you mean precision.












I'll get my coat.


----------



## Mrboots2u

So just so I'm clear .. Was it over or under extracted ?


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> So just so I'm clear .. Was it over or under extracted ?


i think we settled on both or neither


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> i think we settled on both or neither


And lastly then I'll go away . Am I allowed to like that without a psychological diagnosis talking place ?


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> And lastly then I'll go away . Am I allowed to like that without a psychological diagnosis talking place ?


it's your time you're wasting Boots, not Mr Ashton's, you don't want it showing on your end of term report now do you?


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> And lastly then I'll go away . Am I allowed to like that without a psychological diagnosis talking place ?


Maybe.

----

Anyway - in a complete surprise shocker of the week I'm drinking an Avenue coffee and enjoying it - their Rocko Mountain is a bit different to Foundry's (at least as far as you can tell by drinking V60s a few hours apart), seems slightly bassier and less strawberry fields but probably the best thing I've had off them yet. The EY on this filter is sufficiently high that I might even go and try it as a spro in a bit - ooh err missus.


----------



## Fevmeister

MWJB said:


> Did you let it fully drain out after seeing dry bed up top? It's not that unusual to see up to maybe 2.4g/g retained in the bed.


No I thought to cut the brew and remove the filter once the last of the 'puddle' had disappeared?


----------



## MWJB

Fevmeister said:


> No I thought to cut the brew and remove the filter once the last of the 'puddle' had disappeared?


I time the brew until the puddle disappears (as it's a good visual cue), but then leave a bit for dripping to cease...probably won't account for your missing 20-30g though. The actual amount retained is less important than how consistent it is for that brew method & recipe, so I'd only worry if you're getting big variations from brew to brew?


----------



## Fevmeister

No variation brew to brew whatsoever

I know you told me to measure all in weight, and I have being doing, but my recipe (as above 500g brew water etc..) has been filling a 450ml zojirushi flask almost perfectly, constantly, using three different beans now.


----------



## robashton

I have the Rocko Mountain by Avenue G on as a spro/flat white and very tasty it is too.

It's not quite as "clean" tasting as the Foundry stuff, perhaps a little sweeter - but this ain't cupping and this is still only an observation about a few spros and V60s I've made with the two.

Very good though, gotta get nitpicky before I find any faults at all.


----------



## YerbaMate170

I'm still on my batch of first gen. Rocko Foundry - getting towards the end and decided I want to stick to something with "similar" tastes - basically, Ethiopian, sweet, fruity, good acidity... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## garydyke1

Five Elephant Kenya Kawangi.

This doesnt have the piercing cranberry acidity of the Kii, its much more full bodied , however its quite tomatoey . Good but not my favourite


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> Five Elephant Kenya Kawangi.
> 
> This doesnt have the piercing cranberry acidity of the Kii, its much more full bodied , however its quite tomatoey . Good but not my favourite


We drinking the same Kii? I was unable to get much acidity out of that when I was doing v60 with it at the fest - or were you using their spro - I've not tried that yet


----------



## robashton

Anyhoo - I'm Rocko Mountaining today, dialling in the Foundry stuff by EY rather than by taste buds - and arrived at the same place anyway (which is hitting about 20.8% with 19g to 56g)

Will be doing the same with the Avenue stuff to see where that falls out, as it seemed to hold up pretty well in a cursory spro yesterday, and then I'm going to finish off by sipping that prototype guat as a spro.

It's happening in my kitchen today.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> We drinking the same Kii? I was unable to get much acidity out of that when I was doing v60 with it at the fest - or were you using their spro - I've not tried that yet


Brazen and reasonable water .


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> Brazen and reasonable water .


I was on reasonable water too, Patrick just told me that it wasn't that acidic a coffee and not to worry about it (We had the Workshop Gachatha on next to it and that was well more punchy on the fruit).

I've probably just been ruined by that La Cabra stuff, I've never been punched in the face so much by kenyan fizz.

On that note, I should probably go and retrieve my Brazen from Papercup, auto-pilot decent brews instead of my botched V60s would be appreciated this working week


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rocko Mountain from Foundry through Chemex. EY 19.5% - perfect balance between flavour profile and body. Gentle muted strawberry and really sweet. Tell tale boozy fruit notes so characteristic of naturals is more gentle in this crop. Lovely creamy mouthfeel and satisfying body. Could drink this day in day out.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> I was on reasonable water too, Patrick just told me that it wasn't that acidic a coffee and not to worry about it (We had the Workshop Gachatha on next to it and that was well more punchy on the fruit).
> 
> I've probably just been ruined by that La Cabra stuff, I've never been punched in the face so much by kenyan fizz.
> 
> On that note, I should probably go and retrieve my Brazen from Papercup, auto-pilot decent brews instead of my botched V60s would be appreciated this working week


All Kenyans are acidic at 24.4% EY ; )


----------



## robashton

garydyke1 said:


> All Kenyans are acidic at 24.4% EY ; )


Is that what you were going for? Crikey - we flattened out at just over 22.5% in the V60 - maybe we should have been more aggressive.

The La Cabra stuff was so fruity at 23% I thought it was under-extracted, Kenyan season has been silly educational for me.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> Is that what you were going for? Crikey - we flattened out at just over 22.5% in the V60 - maybe we should have been more aggressive.
> 
> The La Cabra stuff was so fruity at 23% I thought it was under-extracted, Kenyan season has been silly educational for me.


Just how it turned out


----------



## robashton

How old is it out of interest? We've been having some fun with how the 5E stuff especially changes over the course of a month.


----------



## garydyke1

robashton said:


> How old is it out of interest? We've been having some fun with how the 5E stuff especially changes over the course of a month.


About 10 days


----------



## robashton

Aight, ta - that's about when we start using it too!

My plans got changed a little with the arrival of Mr Wallace, and since then I've had

- Rocko Mountain from Avenue, pushing over 20% tastes awful but decent enough at 19%

- El Limon Washed Pacamara, "check of this coffee, it tastes like coffee but in a real good way" on the V60 at about 20.8%

- The Barn - Gatchathaahahahahahha as a V60 at about 20.5% (keep this one deliberately low), I prefer this to Workshop's one but it's very different, more dark fruit, as it cooled it just sang of greatness

====

Now I'm completely wired but thinking of doing another V60 because I just got told that my pour technique was shite and to "sort it out"


----------



## garydyke1

Foundry Rocko mountain , split shot . Tasty


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Foundry Rocko mountain , split shot . Tasty


V1 or 2?


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> V1 or 2?


Fresh crop . Roasted 02/10


----------



## robashton

Today I broke out the prototype guat from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com into spro

Seemed very "bright and acidic" for a guat, even up at 21% EY, ended up pulling it to over 1:3 to tone that down that a little bit and eek out some sweetness at about 21.5%

Some of that might just be the water (as the filter I used is a bit old and I just replaced it for the next batch), any tips on what I should be looking for with this one? No tasting notes supplied


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Callum may be able to offer some guidance for you here as he was drinking this as espresso at home. I've been focussing on another new coffee, a dark honey processed bean from Nicaragua. I have been drinking a lot of that Guat in filter though. You're right, it has a winey acidity that I'm really enjoying - and that I'm not used to finding in a Guat. I suspect we'll be on it again as spro next weekend. Meanwhile, I'll ask Callum to share his thoughts.


----------



## robashton

I think now I know it's there it's less of a shock!

19g in, 58g out over 23s for a yield of 21.3% seemed to do the trick, certainly very gulpable. I was using this coffee yesterday to go back to basics on my tamp technique with the naked portafilter*, not expecting to end up dialling in a gusher..

*my espresso machine is now filthy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

More action from the Has Bean Nicaragua Finca San Jose Pacamara as espresso. 18g=>36g in 37secs. The slightly greater extraction has brought back the mid creamy Mojito. Starts with lots of tropical and malt finishes with lime. Tasty!!


----------



## simontc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Callum may be able to offer some guidance for you here as he was drinking this as espresso at home. I've been focussing on another new coffee, a dark honey processed bean from Nicaragua. I have been drinking a lot of that Guat in filter though. You're right, it has a winey acidity that I'm really enjoying - and that I'm not used to finding in a Guat. I suspect we'll be on it again as spro next weekend. Meanwhile, I'll ask Callum to share his thoughts.


Oop... Shoulda dropped in here afore I pmd you...

This morning I had a flat white made with the last of my has bean funky red pacamara. It shall be missed.

Haven't sat and meditated over any beans properly for a while- the has bean stuff has been a pain to nail when dialling in- even for chemex.

A nice order from lee placed earlier and am excited as hell to get that Kenyan back in my machine!


----------



## garydyke1

Passionfruit seasonal espresso providing the base for a 6 oz milky beverage . 15g->38g->32 sec.

Almost a month past roast this is coming across v roasty, might be age , might be 15g VST 5 bar shot.

Drank it anyway


----------



## robashton

The Lido3 continues to impress.

Got the Belleville Gachatha in this morning from @funinacup, 2m25 v60 at 23% (it's a few weeks old so super soluble) - nothing but beautiful sweet acidity - wish I hadn't done this immediately after brushing my teeth as it seems like a stonker. No dryness at all - gotta do this again later!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I let the Sumatra Jagong Village from Rave rest for 6 days, I could hardly wait to get up today to try some and I must say Im not disapointed.

Made a 6oz latte 15g > 50g and think its up there with the best beans ive had so far.

Just love this bean already, , the tasting notes from rave say it all "chocolate n morello cherries"  How do they make it taste naturally so much like morello cherries !

The after taste is lingering long after others would have faded. The crema was superb. A very rich tasting coffee that punched through the milk brilliantly.

Possibly my favourite bean so far. Very impressed

Ms Ratty said it tasted of cotton ? think we must use cherry fabric softner


----------



## robashton

Probably the last couple of days of this prototype guat from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com and I'll break open that kilo bag of Finca Al Amate that just turned up (Neighbour has been looking after my post while I've been away so it has aged a week already - huzzah)

The prototype stuff has mellowed out a *lot* while I've been out this week, it's just on the end of its life and now isn't so acidic and I dare say even has a touch of almond to it (more like what I'd expect from a guat so I might just be completely making that up). Dropped it down to a 20.5% EY to keep the taste of "old" away.

I might pick up the final product as a standard bean (although I have intentions of trying out the Colombian next so I ight not get chance).


----------



## tambu

Workshop Githiga AB, AeroPress.

Delicious. It's like hot grapefruit squash (the fully sugar loaded type), with a gentle lemon oil flavour.

Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## robashton

Gave in and opened that Finca el Amate - exactly how I remember it but better.

Sweet nutty honey goodness at just under 22% EY as a spro (19 -> 59 in 23s)

Beautiful. Could do with being a touch shorter, but as an evening drink this is exactly where I want it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Gave in and opened that Finca el Amate - exactly how I remember it but better.
> 
> Sweet nutty honey goodness at just under 22% EY as a spro (19 -> 59 in 23s)
> 
> Beautiful. Could do with being a touch shorter, but as an evening drink this is exactly where I want it.


What roaster is this ?


----------



## robashton

The Foundry stuff, I'm sure I mis-spelt it too - I think I must have had the last of it because it's off the site now!

I decided to get it in as my "spro bean" for the week, as I remembered it being quite tame and drinkable.


----------



## risky

Aye out of stock now http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/finca-el-amate/

Sounded quite nice too.


----------



## robashton

Tempted to make a cheeky flat white with it even though it's way past cut-off for spro..


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

robashton said:


> The Foundry stuff, I'm sure I mis-spelt it too - I think I must have had the last of it because it's off the site now!
> 
> I decided to get it in as my "spro bean" for the week, as I remembered it being quite tame and drinkable.


You got the actual last bag Rob. The El Paraiso microlot from Colombia is a natural successor. That one is also selling really well so we're busy trying to track down a future replacement. The red honey Nicaraguan we are imminently launching is also likely to be popular with people that like a fairly traditional espresso bit with a hint of funk.


----------



## robashton

Seriously loving this guat - pulled it back down to 46g and increased time a little for a similar EY but a bit more punch (as it is a very gentle bean I find myself wanting the TDS to be a bit closer to the 9% than the 8% or 7% that I've been doing with more acidic fruity stuff).

nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Kman10

Clifton Ethiopian, very early start, nice blueberry funk to get me going


----------



## robashton

Just made a crap ton of coffee because I'm helping a friend with the UK CIGS compo, and for a laugh made a Lido brew of the @foundrycoffeeroasters.com guat in the V60, 2m:15 draw and 22.5% EY which is higher than what I've been getting on similar EK brews.

Sweetness and clarity - I might just flog the EK and use the Lido forever.


----------



## risky

The Barn San Juan. It's a fruit crumble. Lovely.


----------



## roaringboy

Nicaragua Finca la Escondida washed catuai through the v60. Good stuff.


----------



## simontc

I had the best aeropress of foundrys Kenyan I've ever managed. 15 min steep and less jiggling


----------



## Mrboots2u

V60 - Finca Tamana - workshop - Delish balanced filter - sweet , juicy , mmmm nom


----------



## Jez H

Kenya Thangaini AA from Rave. First try of this & I'm very impressed. Deep cherry flavours to the fore with the perfect amount of sweetness for me. Still on sale too!


----------



## mathof

My first Foundry buy: El Paraiso Estate Microlot - Colombia. With milk it has a very pleasant chocolate flavour. But as Espresso I can't get it to produce anything interesting.

Matt

.


----------



## Phil104

A blooming' marvellous Cafflano filter of November's Steve's Secret Stash - El Salvador Finca Noruega, a natural bourbon. More of it tomorrow to check whether I get a gentle liquorice finish after a gentle orange start (although it will be in the Sowden)


----------



## Rhys

had a couple when I got in from work. Square Mile Kilimanjaro Natural, one espro, and one flattie. Definitely a flavour explosion!










After those I decided to have another flattie, this time Casa Espresso Guatemala Natural. Bit Tobleroneish.










Had to try my new IKEA 6oz mug out


----------



## Mrboots2u

This always seems to happen.....Get some coffee from Small Batch - love it - then look at the website and it's gone , or perhaps it hasn't come on yet ( I got it at Cup North )

Anyway Small Batch - Panama Natural

If you are a fan of boozy ,strawberry - heady naturals then this was / is one for you

In milk strawberry milkshake going on..

It it comes on the site , go get some !!!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Hasbean Yirgacheffe Kebel Aricha Natural - first hasbean in a while, no reason just trying new roasters all the time, on a bit of an Ethiopian streak lately... Didn't get as much "funk" and acidity as I'd have liked at first attempt but it's very early days.


----------



## simontc

Foundry's tweega Tanzanian in a flat white... Rested its even sweeter! Still a riot in espresso, in milk I'll be damned if it doesn't remind me of a rhubarb and custard sweet. With a little caramel too.

Good work lee!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

simontc said:


> Foundry's tweega Tanzanian in a flat white... Rested its even sweeter! Still a riot in espresso, in milk I'll be damned if it doesn't remind me of a rhubarb and custard sweet. With a little caramel too.
> 
> Good work lee!


I'm really glad you're enjoying this one Simon. This coffee seems to have passed a lot of people by but it has consistently been one of my favourites for ages. As a SO spro, I love it. It's pretty wild, acidity wise and I love it. Great filter too, my go-to morning aeropress at least two or three mornings each week.


----------



## Rhys

North Star 'Christmas Blend' which 'omglolmax' gave me for helping him with his La Pavoni the other day. Christmas in a cup, really... boozy rum and raisin, plus choc and nuts.. Made a few yesterday as I had a joiner round doing our floor. Gave him and espro (which was a bit strong for him..) and he remarked you got the Christmas spices coming through. been drinking it as a flat white and enjoying it so far.


----------



## simontc

Just done did a tweega spro and rocko flat.

Flavour!


----------



## CoffeeParts

In this morning i get Latte from CAFEDIRECT Medium roast with a lot of Foam









So delicious =))


----------



## YerbaMate170

More experimenting with the Ethiopian from HasBean, starting to settle down nicely now, getting hints of liquorice especially on the nose.

I only ever make brewed and find some coffees taste best the fresher they are (i.e. opening a fresh bag roasted yesterday, nothing will beat the first cup I make) whereas others need resting. From what I've read people seem to rest for at least some period for all coffees with espressos, filter seems less straight-forward.


----------



## Asgross

Bella Barista - The Roastery El buey honey process Nicaragua

fantastic espresso

sweet lime followed by lasting Carmel

17g into 40 30 secs


----------



## Phil104

I have an interlude from Foundry's fabulous Colombian El Paraiso to rattle though November's Steve's Secret Stash - El Salvador Finca Noruega - and I have posted about that on the SSSS thread. Anyway finished the SSSS in a syphon and thought I would go back to what's left of the El Paraiso and see how it would be through the syphon. All I can say: an outer dimension of loveliness.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Foundry Rocko mountain. I seem to be getting the best results using a 20g VST. I'm dosing 19g=>42g in 30 secs.

Drank it as a spro, long black and a capa. Below 30 secs is working for me, anything longer is going on the bitter/wet paper taste. It could just be me I'm still getting over flu.


----------



## h1udd

Rave - Santa Lucia c02 decaf .... Still not 100% sure on decaf ... But this is the best yet, and it does mean I can keep making coffee well in to the night and still sleep


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last night big fat chemex of workshop - Tamana . Delicious - simple but excellent sweet and juicy coffee / coffee


----------



## Rhys

Just made a pourover in the Bodum (with filter paper) of Square Mile Kilimanjaro natural. Very full bodied, will try the pulped natural next (same 15g/350g ratio).

Had an Avenue decaf last night (same ratio as above) midnight and slept very well


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Foundry Rocko Mountain in a Sowdens.









Ground at 2 notches on the Lido3 (I might go courser next time as it was really hard work).

Pre heated the Sowdens then filled to the max level. Grinds straight in on top and pushed them down with a spoon.

Left for 40 mins

poured away the first bit, then poured till i could see lines of sediment from the spout of the Sowdens.

Sweet clear malty goodness, tasted like the elixir of life. Best results from the Sowdens in a while.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Ethiopians -

HasBean Gedeb Washed

HasBean Gedeb Natural

Foundry Rocko Mountain - this is even cleaner than last year, simply love this coffee it'll be getting hit by all brew methods before its gone!

Also had some HasBean Finca San Jose Washed Bourbon - beautiful though a tricky customer to dial in.

Exciting offerings from that farm and will be revisiting on my next coffee splurge!


----------



## fluffles

Brought back my favourite coffee from my recent trip to Budapest.

Casino Mocca Roasters Ethiopia Nefas.

Kalita Wave 155 15g/250g 94C.

This is unusually clean for an Ethiopian natural (when I first had it over there i thought it was washed). Lots of tropical fruits going on. The first tasting note on the bag is "tutti frutti" which sums it up well. Delicious, just wished I had bought more than 200g.


----------



## paul whu

Crankhouse Rocko Mountain, espresso 17 in 31g out. Pure delight. Super fruity and aromatic. Every bit as good as the Foundry roast I had last year (and I thought that was top notch). Works really nicely if you make the shot a little longer too at approx 17>36. A veritable flavour explosion.


----------



## Phil104

Yesterday, I was enjoying the Foundry El Paraiso Colombian made in the Cafflano in the office - truly lovely (as out has been via a syphon and as an espresso).

Today a few espressos with Avenue's Skyscraper - coincidentally another Caturra from Colombia although a different region (I think). Although noticeably different from the El Paraiso it has a similar orangey chocolate hit (in my mouth) and is just as truly lovely in its way.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks to the generosity of some people on the facebook group ( linked below ) . i had the opportunity to try some beans from A Love Affair from the USA ( thank to @sk8bizarre ) - this one was the Buufata Konga

Anyway - spro - super sweet and strawberry with just a hint of wine grape on the finish . In milk - wowsers - i know Strawberry gets bandied around alot as a tasting note, but bygum, this one was up there . Shot with 3 oz of milk - like a fluffy cloud of sweetness - Yep its angel delight .

Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Step21

Kenyan Karogoto Nyeri from Coffee Collective in Denmark. Picked up a bag from Machina Espresso in Edinburgh. Washed SL24/28. Light roast.

Bonavita Immersion brew. Lovely deep caramels, slightly syrupy mouthfeel, sweet, huge amounts of tropical fruit (mango/pineapple). Very good. Highly soluble like many Kenyans.

This is the first time I've tried a Coffee Collective coffee. Very impressed.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Taragui Yerba Mate from Argentina. A pleasant bitterness to this one, a long cycle though nothing really stands out as extraordinary. Also cut quite fine as Mate's go, that's just personal preference, I don't really mind it.


----------



## PPapa

Natural Ethiopian Yirgacheffe in Chemex from Artisan Roast. Made some extra for the Contigo cup. Once it cooled down, it feels as if some magic happened and I taste blueberries more than coffee itself. Probably the best cup I ever had.


----------



## crankhouse

paul whu said:


> Crankhouse Rocko Mountain, espresso 17 in 31g out. Pure delight. Super fruity and aromatic. Every bit as good as the Foundry roast I had last year (and I thought that was top notch). Works really nicely if you make the shot a little longer too at approx 17>36. A veritable flavour explosion.


That's great to hear Paul. I had it on my list too last year and for me it was a 'signature' coffee since I'd just started my roasting business. When this new crop came on I was eager to try it and for me it's not quite so 'in your face' blueberry muffins, but a little more subtle with ripe strawberries and cream. Super juicy.


----------



## YerbaMate170

ooo this is a good one, Burundi from small batch, made my first cup this morning (roasted 23rd) and really enjoyed it. I'd describe it as having a clean acidity that reminds me of rhubarb, never tasted that in coffee before but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rhys

Had a couple of roasts tonight. First was a Kenyan roasted on an IKAWA professional roaster, as I was given a the contents of one at Cup North (about three cups worth) so no idea on the bean. As an espro it was lacking in body slightly, but had a nice mild acidity. As a 20z flat white (did a split shot so I could make a 12oz flatty for my other half) and it was quite mild but tasty.

After that I made a 6oz flatty with the Coffee Compass Christmas Blend beans, not as strong as North Star's Christmas blend. Couldn't really pick put any flavours but I guess after having a a few coffees before I was still having those swilling around.


----------



## jlarkin

YerbaMate170 said:


> ooo this is a good one, Burundi from small batch, made my first cup this morning (roasted 23rd) and really enjoyed it. I'd describe it as having a clean acidity that reminds me of rhubarb, never tasted that in coffee before but really enjoyed it.


I like this one too had some good brews with it. More than annoyed though that my best result was from just chucking the extra 6g of ground coffee in an aeropress with an unknown amount of water for an unknown amount of time. It tasted sweeter and with a better body than anything else I've managed but they've all been enjoyable.


----------



## Rhys

Just had a wander onto the IKAWA website, and it has a piece about Cup North and mentions the beans were supplied by Small Batch, and were Kenya Thuti AA. Got one shot left of them, something to look forward to when I get home tomorrow evening


----------



## Rhys

Two shots tonight, both Coffee Compass Christmas Blend. First as an espro, just about got the grind right giving a steady pull of 15g>27.5g. Smelt lovely in the grinder and tasted nice as well. Wouldn't know where to start with the flavours, but got a nice gentle warming acidity which rounded off into a pleasant after-taste. Added a drop of water for the last bit, no acidity and nice flavour. Will leave this one for another day or two to rest then have another go.










When this one settled, I pulled another shot and made a 6oz flat white. Very nice, goes well with milk. Pity it's only a sample pack as it's going down quickly.


----------



## garydyke1

Some samples from Colonna .......


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Some samples from Colonna .......


Save me a cup for later


----------



## garydyke1

I am not the key holder but yes I'm sure you can try


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee - music - vinyl - nom

Last few weeks coffees

From my Instagram . Lemony curd Bokasso - Finca San Jose - the barn sweet chocolate has bean -


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 18001


Proper bo, I tell thee


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cupping Maxwell Colonna roasted coffee via the excellent tilt ....


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Cupping Maxwell Colonna roasted coffee via the excellent tilt ....


How was Tilt?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tilt was excellent. I missed the cupping but managed to get a cheeky espresso before moving onto their fine ales. Neck Oil went down particularly well.

Good meeting up with Spence, Gary and Boots. Hoptastic Evening!!!!

Photo added


----------



## coffeechap

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tilt was excellent. I missed the cupping but managed to get a cheeky espresso before moving onto their fine ales. Neck Oil went down particularly well.
> 
> Good meeting up with Spence, Gary and Boots. Hoptastic Evening!!!!


ah cfuk illuminati out again!


----------



## Mrboots2u

U



coffeechap said:


> ah cfuk illuminati out again!


Meeting people in person it's the way forward


----------



## jlarkin

Small batch Rwanda Butembo Brazen, very nice easy drinking coffee. Nothing too crazy flavour wise maybe hints of caramel with a nice soft acidity. Very nice


----------



## PPapa

Got some natural Ethiopian Rocko Mountain from Avenue. Really light roast compared to other "light" roasts. Maybe it's just Avenue's style of roasting as it is only third bag I tried. Damn it's so good in a Chemex. I'm afraid that I might overdose this goodness!


----------



## robashton

Well today I've tried a couple of coffees from Blue Bottle through the V60 (courtesy of a guest this weekend) - both a bit darker than I'm used to but great to have something different (the El Salvador was all chocolate syrup and molasses and the "three africans" just tasted like slightly burned fruit).

In more conventional close to home world I've just started on the Modern Standard Thangaini AA on the V60, WOW. This might be one of my favourite kenyans all season, it's so sweet and yet playful - the tasting notes of "rasberry jam and milk chocolate" are pretty much spot on for me. I'm going to have to order in more of their coffee.


----------



## fluffles

200 Degrees Mexican Finca Muxbal espresso at 200 Degrees cafe in Nottingham.

Not always the biggest fan of 200 degs (almost all of their roasts have a sort of trade mark "200 degrees" taste - a bit smokey - that I'm not keen on), but this is really nice. Lots of fruit and juiciness. Didn't pay huge attention to the individual flavours as I was also busy scoffing a delicious spiced dark chocolate thingy (the food in here is usually very good).


----------



## Scotford

Morgan Estate Panama Geisha, washed. By Caravan.

17 - 230g @ 93degs over 2min50sec. V60.

Can't stop laughing to myself at how good this is. Peaches and cream. Honeysuckle. Sweet tears of unicorn laughter. So so sweet from the start. As the cup cools, more delicate acidity comes out and peaches turn into an almost candied date and fig tea with a twist of citrus running through.

First tried this exact coffee at an Artisan workshop a few weeks ago, it was really good in cuppings and then tried it again when Caravan had it on as bulk brew one Thursday morning at Kings X (was absolutely superb!) which prompted me to twist Simons arm to throw in a bag each of the Washed and the Honey processes for me to play with. Glad I did, too!


----------



## Step21

Been drinking Origin roasters El Sal Tutianapa (Natural) as brewed this week. Huge cherries, sweetness and a touch of blackberry funk with background choc. First time i've tried Origin. Excellent!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque from Rave - full on strawberry as described, light roast just how I like it (last time I ordered what was labelled a light roast from Rave I thought it was darker than it should have been but this is definitely a light roast)

Coffees like this remind me that we shouldn't be geographically stereotypical when it comes to coffee taste profiles; I know I do this a lot, e.g. that Ethiopian coffees taste a certain way, that Brazilians taste a certain way... Well, by that logic I'd never have guessed this was from Nicaragua.


----------



## simontc

Its a fab bean, for sure; if id have tried it without knowing origin I may have popped it as a yirg. Its a nice gentle funk though, with that clean acidity atop; perhaps I would e guessed I was a blend of natural yirg and a washed Kenyan?

Who knows, what I do know is its far tasty.


----------



## Mrboots2u

YerbaMate170 said:


> Nicaragua Finca El Bosque from Rave - full on strawberry as described, light roast just how I like it (last time I ordered what was labelled a light roast from Rave I thought it was darker than it should have been but this is definitely a light roast)
> 
> Coffees like this remind me that we shouldn't be geographically stereotypical when it comes to coffee taste profiles; I know I do this a lot, e.g. that Ethiopian coffees taste a certain way, that Brazilians taste a certain way... Well, by that logic I'd never have guessed this was from Nicaragua.


Tasted some funky naturals almost Yirg like Brazilian this year too !


----------



## robashton

Very sad that I can't just go and buy some more of this - Costa Rican roasted by fair finch in Ukraine.

sweet, creamy - hints of apricot acidity and as it cools just an immense bucket of syrupy milk chocolate - definitely the best Costa Rican I've had this year.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Had two coffees this morning. Christmas blend by coffee compass is Christmas pudding with custard in a cup. Casa espresso's yirgacheffe giutiti is fantastic!

Both were taken as flat whites. 21g - 31.5g in 32 seconds. I like it strong.

Here's my full review on the beans.

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk/blog/coffee-beans-for-christmas


----------



## simontc

This fair morn I opened one of my haul of has bean- la limon Guatemala. 18- 52 secs - 36 ... A bit long in the pour but BOSH. Sticky sweet in the spro, a deep, dark, skank of a bean. I can see where squashed bananas is coming from- its that Sam sweet, sludgey, boozey tang that you get from leaving a banana in your bag all day. Dark choc and a nice acidity all in there.

In a flat white its a muted, less boozy, set of tastes... Good thing!


----------



## jeebsy

Chemex of the current IMM, man it's sharp but so good.


----------



## simontc

Has bean Ethiopia pulled natural... Limoncillo I think? The mars bar one.

In spro- raspberry whoosh, followed by dark choc, toffees and stereotypical coffee. Aftertaste nails the caramelchoc combo of a mars for sure.

With milk, raspberry gone completely; dark choc mellowed along with the toffees. Pretty much on the nose tasting notes from mr Leighton, but a lot more complex than what he's uploaded...


----------



## simontc

@Sk8-bizarre where you at? Not seen any inspiring coffee posts from ye in a while?


----------



## robashton

Merry Goddamned xmas


----------



## hotmetal

Why blaspheme? It's only coffee.


----------



## simontc

Because cool kids blaspheme... Particularly with regards coffee.

Currently drinking an aeropress of black forest gateaux in a cup.


----------



## robashton

Some coffees just beg for blasphemy - that is one of them


----------



## Asgross

Just opened this pack and made an espresso and its the first decent decaf I've been able to make at home

Really pleasantly surprised

sorry pics the wrong way around


----------



## Vieux Clou

Didn't feel like roasting when I had the flu so I bought in a sample pack from Maxicoffee.

Had a couple of shots of Kibingo this morning, one from the Lelit and one from the Europiccola. Lelit was better, but then it was 18g vs. 12 in the Ropey Cola.

A bit pissed off with Maxicoffee: I ordered on 4th Dec, dispatch was on the 5th and the Kibingo was roasted on 24th Nov. It's certainly drinkable, but I'd have expected something younger.


----------



## robashton

Drinking a whole pile of Geisha

I've got James from Dear Green coming around in a small while for a cup of Esmerelda so I've been trying to improve the recipe I'm using without using up too many expensive beans - turns out pushing this baby over 20.5% EY is a bad idea on the V60 (at least at under my conditions) - keeping it at 20% is where it's at and where I'll stay (12/200 -> 1.4). I've then got another James (Lab/Back to Black) coming around too - no pressure then.

Anybody else want to visit? @risky I could do do three James in one day if you made it.


----------



## risky

Haha sorry busy day for me today. Just managed to squeeze in a paper cup brunch and swag a bag of Gelana Abaya for me and a bag of Kiunyu for the Wichteln.

Discussed with Kris about making sure you'd left some for the rest of us.










Anyway since I was in Papercup I had a spro. Didn't even pay attention to what this was. Seemed to be dark cocoa, stone fruit and syrupy. Then Gelana Abaya on Aeropress. Soo good. This is really my thing. For anyone not familiar it's a Natural Ethiopian. Blueberries, cocoa, jam. Super sweet.

Wife who doesn't drink coffee had a hot chocolate with the North's finest latte art.


----------



## robashton

There had better be two bags there for me still!


----------



## hotmetal

Easy like Domingo mañana. Café Asiático.


----------



## Jon

hotmetal said:


> Easy like Domingo mañana.


Who's he?


----------



## hotmetal

Lionel Ritchie's spanish pen friend!


----------



## Mrboots2u

In sainsbury,s at the movement . New experience

Anyone wanna guess the origin ?


----------



## Dicci

I've spent this morning finishing off a bag of Nicaragua finca Argentina from Rave. First one was a 10 minute steep in the aeropress (first time I've tried steeping that long, I like it, seems to takes any sourness out). Then had a couple of espressos of the same coffee, and as it's Christmas I added a dash of double cream to each one.....delish!

Off out to run it off now...


----------



## DC63

No latte art yet but superb microfoam


----------



## Asgross

My first shot from the rocko mountain freebie sent by Jolly brew and it was fantastic

a late entrant to my best beans of the year

I'll be buying from jolly early next year

18g -40g 35secs 94*

Thanks jolly


----------



## Mrboots2u

Asgross said:


> My first shot from the rocko mountain freebie sent by Jolly brew and it was fantastic
> 
> a late entrant to my best beans of the year
> 
> I'll be buying from jolly early next year
> 
> 18g -40g 35secs 94*
> 
> Thanks jolly


Is this the first time you have had Rocko ?


----------



## Asgross

It is my first time

I know it has its fans on this site

I can see why

Absolutely loved it


----------



## Mrboots2u

Asgross said:


> It is my first time
> 
> I know it has its fans on this site
> 
> I can see why
> 
> Absolutely loved it


Be worth trying the avenue and foundary roasts too

Both lovely and subtly different to each other


----------



## risky

Asgross said:


> My first shot from the rocko mountain freebie sent by Jolly brew and it was fantastic
> 
> a late entrant to my best beans of the year
> 
> I'll be buying from jolly early next year
> 
> 18g -40g 35secs 94*
> 
> Thanks jolly


Seems a bit of a damning condemnation of the other stuff you've drank this year as the beans offered for free were, by the roaster's own admission, 'failed' (for want of a better word) roast profiles. Not really indicative of what the bean is capable of or the roaster.

If you still enjoyed them then I'd urge you to look out the bean as roasted by others, I.e Foundry and Avenue. Then revisit jolly brew when they've sorted the roast profile.


----------



## Asgross

I don't think you can infer this from my enjoyment of these beans

Sure this year ( my first buying fresh beans ) some I haven't liked ( and these would have beans that roasters were happy with and sold )

Other beans the roasters were happy to sell and I have enjoyed

But I'll try as you suggest more rocko mountain from other roasters and hopefully I'll enjoy these too


----------



## risky

Asgross said:


> I don't think you can infer this from my enjoyment of these beans
> 
> Sure this year ( my first buying fresh beans ) some I haven't liked ( and these would have beans that roasters were happy with and sold )
> 
> Other beans the roasters were happy to sell and I have enjoyed
> 
> But I'll try as you suggest more rocko mountain from other roasters and hopefully I'll enjoy these too


Fair enough I suppose if you don't have much to benchmark against, anything is better than pre ground. I'm happy to see someone else enjoying Rocko any how. It's always good to find a bean you enjoy and can compare different roasters interpretations of it. Try the foundry and the avenue while jolly sort out their roast profile and compare them against each other.


----------



## robashton

Today has been Geisha and more Geisha

the coffee collective Panama Esmerelda special has just been blowing my mind, I can't get enough of it - and the Libano geisha from has bean - beautiful espresso, real balanced, real smooth - oranges, sweet oranges

my final guest of the week agreed, Graeme from Papercup came for a visit "Best guatamalen espresso I've ever had" he said


----------



## simontc

Are you whoring yourself out to local baristas rob?


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Asgross said:


> My first shot from the rocko mountain freebie sent by Jolly brew and it was fantastic
> 
> a late entrant to my best beans of the year
> 
> I'll be buying from jolly early next year
> 
> 18g -40g 35secs 94*
> 
> Thanks jolly


Thanks! Really appreciate the feedback. Still some tuning of the profile but I think the batch you received is a lot closer to final than the batch that went the previous week to some others (Risky I think you had the previous - Too dark and long a roast for the bean I feel).


----------



## risky

JollyBrewCoffeeCo said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate the feedback. Still some tuning of the profile but I think the batch you received is a lot closer to final than the batch that went the previous week to some others (Risky I think you had the previous - Too dark and long a roast for the bean I feel).


The one I had seemed like a mix of two different roasts? One under and one over. Judging on visual, some very light looking beans and some carbonised ones, and a mix of roasty notes vs. A sort of weak overall flavour.

I'll be keen to see how the final version stacks up against the offerings from other roasters!


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

risky said:


> The one I had seemed like a mix of two different roasts? One under and one over. Judging on visual, some very light looking beans and some carbonised ones, and a mix of roasty notes vs. A sort of weak overall flavour.
> 
> I'll be keen to see how the final version stacks up against the offerings from other roasters!


Hmmm there was one lighter batch that went out, a few bags were mixed iirc - From my original post - Save them for the xmas guests!


----------



## Mrboots2u

JollyBrewCoffeeCo said:


> Hmmm there was one lighter batch that went out, a few bags were mixed iirc - From my original post - Save them for the xmas guests!


Were they both Rocko ? Beans look different ish too


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Mrboots2u said:


> Were they both Rocko ? Beans look different ish too


Yeah all from the same sack - When did you receive your pack?


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> Were they both Rocko ? Beans look different ish too


Wondered that myself but thought it might be a lower grade that is perhaps not as strictly screened or whatever the correct terminology is?


----------



## Mrboots2u

JollyBrewCoffeeCo said:


> Yeah all from the same sack - When did you receive your pack?


Beans get passed around a bit ..i have some of Risky's


----------



## robashton

simontc said:


> Are you whoring yourself out to local baristas rob?


The last week my flat "Cafe Ashton" has been open to anybody who wanted to come around for "The Christmas Geisha Experience", local roasters, shop owners and baristas have all been around and I even sent some beans over to Edinburgh to a barista who couldn't make it over.

It's nice to share!


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> The last week my flat "Cafe Ashton" has been open to anybody who wanted to come around for "The Christmas Geisha Experience", local roasters, shop owners and baristas have all been around and I even sent some beans over to Edinburgh to a barista who couldn't make it over.
> 
> It's nice to share!


Have to say I would have probably been expecting something different if you'd invited me around for "The Christmas Geisha Experience"


----------



## simontc

Sounds like fun! Baristas feeling threatened...???

My pre-work aeropress today is has bean's pulped natural longberry from finca limoncillo, Nicaragua. Had in spro and flat, time to see what it does brewed!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been chomping my way through this coffee roasted by maxwell Colonna Dashwood ( along with a couple of others on the FB group ) A geisha of some variety @garydyke1 hand writing

Described Filter roast but been on espresso too.

Brewed Either way lovely lemon curd and biscuits / super sweet not sour or face churning acidic .

I know notes of lemon can illicit that sour faced upside down grin for many , but it's hard to convey the sweetness and mouthfeel that's in here too. Delicious


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last weeks beansnotmachines - more coffee than you can wiggle a bad Rosetta too


----------



## robashton

Mostly just drinking coffee in Udny, and sharing a few tips for the EK

first time geisha drinkers, they loved it


----------



## robashton

About to head out and not return for the rest of the year, I am guzzling this stuff and wondering how much is too much before I get on a plane..









It has really opened up now it's 9 days old and it's like drinking citrus sugar, hints of black tea now appearing (for the first few days there was none)


----------



## fluffles

Has Bean Kenya Kiriga AA Washed

I had this via Kalita Wave yesterday and measured it at 1.3 TDS, 19.87% EY. Didn't get the super-bright fruit hit I was expecting from the tasting notes, was much more balanced with sweetness. Slightly dry finish.

Today I've done a quick 1 minute Aeropress and measured it at 1.4 TDS, 21.83% EY. This is more like it, super fruity and juicy. The blackcurrant is probably the most obvious I've ever tasted it in a coffee.

Wonder whether I will get the same if I extract the Kalita to the same level?


----------



## robashton

I was doing that one at 22-23% from the lido3 on v60 and its where it really came out to play for me, so probably.. (Caveat: this was at 12days and it took 2.20 for the whole extraction)


----------



## MWJB

Seven Seeds Guatemala Compartmento Alto (thanks to @Mrboots2u) as pourover in the Hario Cafeor, ridiculously sweet, plums & toffee, double nom!


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Seven Seeds Guatemala Compartmento Alto (thanks to @Mrboots2u) as pourover in the Hario Cafeor, ridiculously sweet, plums & toffee, double nom!


Sounds delicious. How did you get hold of that coffee @Mrboots2u ? Looks like it comes from down under?


----------



## Step21

Coffee Collective Guatemalan Finca Vista Hermosa (washed) medium roast as brewed. This is a tad darker roast than the Ethiopan i had from CC a few weeks back. It's another very delicious coffee. Huge dark choc sweetness with hints of orange.

I've also been trying Avenues Costa Rican Finca Santos (natural) which advertised rum, chocolate, raspberry and fermented plums. I'm not finding all those flavours. It's ok with red fruit sweetness and umeboshi plum coming through (better immersion than pourover so far) but not picking up rum or raspberry. Very little funk for a natural.


----------



## bronc

Guys, any experience with Union's Ethiopian Yayu? I'm struggling with producing a good shot. My main issue is that they feel a bit thin and lack any particular flavor. I tried 15g in, 30g out in 25ish secs and 15g in, 27g out in 25ish and while the secons one tasted better, I'm hoping I can improve the shots. Maybe grind a bit finer and aim for 24-25g out?


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> Guys, any experience with Union's Ethiopian Yayu? I'm struggling with producing a good shot. My main issue is that they feel a bit thin and lack any particular flavor. I tried 15g in, 30g out in 25ish secs and 15g in, 27g out in 25ish and while the secons one tasted better, I'm hoping I can improve the shots. Maybe grind a bit finer and aim for 24-25g out?


Grind a bit finer but try 15g into 27-30 g ago an . don't worry if you go over 30 seconds . Taste report back .


----------



## bronc

Mrboots2u said:


> Grind a bit finer but try 15g into 27-30 g ago an . don't worry if you go over 30 seconds . Taste report back .


It is better but nowhere close to the tasting notes. I'll try a brew to see if it's the bean I'm not in love with or the espresso.


----------



## jeebsy

Have you cupped it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> It is better but nowhere close to the tasting notes. I'll try a brew to see if it's the bean I'm not in love with or the espresso.


What are your tasting notes

Want are the tasting Notes

Where is the imbalance ?

Perhaps going finer it putting more water through May help


----------



## simontc

A slow couple of coffee days... My partner gave birth to our son day before yesterday. I have, however, managed to squeeze in a spro of the has bean banana sandwich and half a spro of that elegant Nicaraguan of theirs. Both tasty...


----------



## Mrboots2u

simontc said:


> A slow couple of coffee days... My partner gave birth to our son day before yesterday. I have, however, managed to squeeze in a spro of the has bean banana sandwich and half a spro of that elegant Nicaraguan of theirs. Both tasty...


Congratulations Simon and Mrs Simon


----------



## risky

simontc said:


> A slow couple of coffee days... My partner gave birth to our son day before yesterday. I have, however, managed to squeeze in a spro of the has bean banana sandwich and half a spro of that elegant Nicaraguan of theirs. Both tasty...


Congratulations to you both. My wife is due with our second the start of March. I'm enjoying every minute of my sleep.


----------



## MWJB

Papercup Rwanda Nyamasheke Washed Red Bourbon thanks to @PPapa in French press & Hario Cafeor, delicious, sweet & chocolatey with a sweet citrus edge.


----------



## simontc

Thanks v much risky and bootsy...

Had some Nicaraguan pulled natural longberry with my ma n pa when they dropped by earlier. Sweet, sugary, a hint of caramel and a big pile of choc. Dad normally has sugar in his coffee, lapped this one up without. Nomety nomety nomety.

Papercup seem to be getting w great comments at the mo. A while ago someone (think if may have been rob?) reckoned they were a tad standard/over roasted... Thoughts peeps?


----------



## Scotford

Just cupped a couple of new Singles for work with the crew. Most interesting was one from The Congo!

Juicy and very clean with intense raisins and dates. Smooth underlying florals like hibiscus and jasmine too. Gonna be good as a pour over.


----------



## jeebsy

simontc said:


> Papercup seem to be getting w great comments at the mo. A while ago someone (think if may have been rob?) reckoned they were a tad standard/over roasted... Thoughts peeps?


They are very good. I have been drinking their coffee for a couple of years and never considered it roasty. No one I've sent samples to have considered it roasty.


----------



## MWJB

simontc said:


> Papercup seem to be getting w great comments at the mo. A while ago someone (think if may have been rob?) reckoned they were a tad standard/over roasted... Thoughts peeps?


I'd say the Rwandan was well developed, but not roasty.


----------



## simontc

Papercup will be hit next year then... @Scotford, still at grind? That Congo sounds goooood!


----------



## Scotford

simontc said:


> Papercup will be hit next year then... @Scotford, still at grind? That Congo sounds goooood!


Unfortunately not, moved down to Clapham, Balham and Tooting. Stepped up!


----------



## simontc

So where you slinging coffee then?


----------



## Scotford

simontc said:


> So where you slinging coffee then?


Brickwood. I'm mainly based at Clapham but I'm out and about lots.


----------



## simontc

Next time im down that way I'll drop in


----------



## simontc

Next time im down that way I'll drop in


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beanbeansbeans ....

Last week on the Facebook group


----------



## Mrboots2u

Foundry - Guatemalan

Lovely - cherry - sweet - toffee - some acidity

In milk toffee - honeycombe lovelyness . Bet this rocks as filter too .

Only place you can get this little beauty is from @foundryroasters.com

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/finca-manantiales/


----------



## froggystyle

Had some greens from HueHuetenango last year, great tasting bean!!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Rave Yirgacheffe G1 Dumerso - roasted 21st, I've ran out of beans so made a cup of this just now and hardly tasted/smelt a thing... Hopefully just a bean that needs plenty of rest!

My last Rave beans (can't remember the name, a natural from Nicaragua I think) needed no rest at all and was fab the day I got it; I have no idea what the criteria is for whether a bean needs rest but some seem to, and some don't... For my tastes at least.


----------



## Jez H

Had my usual Xmas Eve family breakfast in Betty's, Ilkley this morning. Splashed out £4.70 (yes, really) on their Rwandan Lake Kivu filter. What can I say? Bog standard coffee with an element of sweetness. No discerning flavours of note & a huge disappointment given the price. The Bircher Muesli however was tremendous!!


----------



## Step21

HasBean Costa Rica Finca La Casa Vista al Valle Yellow Honey Villa Sarchi in the Brazen (full 1.2L brew). Lovely. Huge damson fruit sweetness.

The problem with big brews is that i'll only get 4 brews out of the bag...


----------



## Scotford

Caravan Kenya Roi Estate.

Roast - 17/12










Aeropress. 17g - 220g, fairly coarse grind, 2.5 min steep.

Cherry, figs and sweet honeydew melon.

Not 100% sure I've extracted properly and gotten the most out of it yet but used my go-to recipe for travelling. Will adjust a little tomorrow and report back...


----------



## Rhys

Had a flat white in York earlier made with North Star's 'Dark Arches' blend earlier, and just had a lovely flatty made with York Coffee Emporium's 'Ethiopoan Yirgacheffe Rocko Mountain' which was really nice.


----------



## YerbaMate170

5 days rest for my Yirga from Rave now, and still playing around with the Moka Pot, but I couldn't be more impressed! The depth of flavour is incredible, it's such a nice difference for me, as I've been drinking filter every day for the past year or so. Obviously the Moka Pot is far more concentrated but the flavours are all there, a really solid fruity coffee.


----------



## Step21

Another 1.2L max brew in the Brazen only just managing to keep the grinds in the Kalita filter.

Coffee Collective Kenyan Karagoto Tekangu Nyeri. Lovely sweet blackberry with tropical fruit.


----------



## Yes Row

Londinium Bolivian Marcelino Katan

18 to 26 in approx 28s

Need to tighten the grind and slow it down good flavours but masked by slight sourness/under extraction


----------



## risky

Yes Row said:


> Londinium Bolivian Marcelino Katan
> 
> 18 to 26 in approx 28s
> 
> Need to tighten the grind and slow it down good flavours but masked by slight sourness/under extraction
> 
> View attachment 18529


Isn't the fact it went 18>26 the most likely cause of the under extraction? Why not pull it out to 36? The timing sounds like the grind is probably in the right area if you pulled a longer shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

You could go finer and keep BR the same then shot will get stronger and possibly increase extraction a bit . You could go finer and put a bit more water through might help boost sweetness


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's mornings like this when you realise you have the exact piece of kit that you need on the kitchen

1. Early Aeropress - limu -cat in cloud Delish

2. Father in law Morning Capp - has bean. El sal - . chocolate

3. Split shots X and filter - Delish

All the turn of a dial - 2-3 beans purge between each "bean change "

Good coffee morning


----------



## DavecUK

Nicaragua El Buey one of my Microlots from mid summer...roasted just to darker side of medium....mmm. Tastes of coffee, but very light and clear, low acidity and sweet for a Nicaraguan, suggestions of chocolate, apricot and perhaps marzipan. A really easy coffee to drink. very pleased with it.


----------



## Rhys

Still slurping away at York Coffee Emporium's Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Rocko Mountain and loving it!


----------



## j.hall

Pact's Altos de la Nubes (Guatemalan farm) espresso blend - lovely sweet apricot notes that come out with a bit of milk in a flat white!


----------



## Dallah

Sq Mile Red Brick. I always drink SO at home. This has opened my eyes to a good blend. Loving this, especially as it was an "emergency" purchase when I ran out of beans on 27th (did not adequately plan for me drinking espresso all day or family placing orders as well). Thank the gods that North Tea Power was open and had two last retail bags of Red Brick. I think I will add this into the rotation in the future.


----------



## ZachChipp

All about the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Rocko Mountain this year!

Expectional balance and acidity with berry like flavours that dance around your mouth!


----------



## fluffles

Been on the Foundry Guatemala Finca Manantiales over the Christmas period. Haven't tried it brewed (yet), but as espresso it is an absolute delight. I get the cherry coming through really strongly over the top of a dark toffee base. There's something nutty in there too. Works well in milk. Another success from Foundry... never had anything other than excellent from them!


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> Been on the Foundry Guatemala Finca Manantiales over the Christmas period. Haven't tried it brewed (yet), but as espresso it is an absolute delight. I get the cherry coming through really strongly over the top of a dark toffee base. There's something nutty in there too. Works well in milk. Another success from Foundry... never had anything other than excellent from them!


Plus one for this - notes pretty much the same as yourself ..


----------



## Step21

Last brew of the year. Running out of beans i had to make a 3 bean blend for a 1.2L Brazen brew. So chucked in the last of HasBean Costa Rica La Casa Vista Villa Sarchi, Avenue Costa Rica Natural Caturra/Catui & Coffee Collective Kenyan. Roughly 50/35/15.

Turned out great. Hugely fruity and sweet with nice body and balance. So much for thinking!

My Foundry order never came so it's now a beanless new year. Just need to drink something stronger for a few days...


----------



## YerbaMate170

I continue to be caught out by winter closing times and was running low on beans; drove to my nearest speciality cafe intending to pick up a bag of whatever Hasbean they were selling (I always see bags of them when I visit) but they seem to have changed and now sell Origin. No problems, I'm a fan of both roasters, and picked up a washed Ethiopian; moka potted it, pretty good. Will filter it tomorrow morning.


----------



## GlennV

The Hasbean Guatemalan Geisha (El Libano). Roasted 15dec and still delicious in the Clever. Full and vibrant acidity with a mouth filling sweetness. Tasting notes of apricot, peaches and a lingering aftertaste of black tea are spot on - a good start to 2016. The Feldfarb is now well on it's way to be being seasoned and has taken over from the MC2 (much to everyone's relief) - drawdown is down to 1 minute, with little sludge, after a 6 mins brew. Water was my now standard 120/30 (GH/KH as CaCO3). tds=1.40%, EY~21.5% (tds*water/coffee - eg Adler 2007) or 22.8% (ExtractMoJo v3.0.0.15 - which seems rather high)


----------



## fluffles

fluffles said:


> Been on the Foundry Guatemala Finca Manantiales over the Christmas period. Haven't tried it brewed (yet), but as espresso it is an absolute delight. I get the cherry coming through really strongly over the top of a dark toffee base. There's something nutty in there too. Works well in milk. Another success from Foundry... never had anything other than excellent from them!


I've just v60'ed this and it's quite different to the espresso. Much more of the described white wine and fizzy acidity. Not picking up much cherry here. Different but equally delicious.


----------



## PPapa

Ethiopian Rocko Mountain in a hut in Torridon, miles away from home, sitting next to a fireplace with some friends.

French Press became a friend for couple days to fasten up things!


----------



## Step21

fluffles said:


> I've just v60'ed this and it's quite different to the espresso. Much more of the described white wine and fizzy acidity. Not picking up much cherry here. Different but equally delicious.


My bag arrived unexpectedly this morning (public holiday in Scotland so wasn't expecting post).

A small brew 250ml through the Brazen a 204F. A corker! Immediate whack of cherry sweetness which quickly turns to toffee/honeycomb and a nutty finish.

TDS 1.31% EY 20.04% 1:3 Fairbourne Spring: Glaceau water mix.


----------



## Jez H

Square Mile Kangunu PB this morning. Can't get enough of this at the moment!


----------



## MWJB

GlennV said:


> The Hasbean Guatemalan Geisha (El Libano). Roasted 15dec and still delicious in the Clever. Full and vibrant acidity with a mouth filling sweetness. Tasting notes of apricot, peaches and a lingering aftertaste of black tea are spot on - a good start to 2016. The Feldfarb is now well on it's way to be being seasoned and has taken over from the MC2 (much to everyone's relief) - drawdown is down to 1 minute, with little sludge, after a 6 mins brew. Water was my now standard 120/30 (GH/KH as CaCO3). tds=1.40%, EY~21.5% (tds*water/coffee - eg Adler 2007) or 22.8% (ExtractMoJo v3.0.0.15 - which seems rather high)


Why does 22.8%EY seem rather high? 23-24% is my typical target for the newer Clever, Sowden & French press ~25%+ for old Clever & Bonavita.


----------



## Step21

Foundry Guatemala Finca Manantiales again in the Brazen but with temperature set to 198F. Only other difference was it was a larger brew, 500ml rather than 250ml.

It was a nice cup of coffee but compared to the earlier 204F brew a disappointment. Everything muted. Still sweet but less so. Barely detectable fruit and muted tones on the toffee. Much more white wine like body and acidity. If i didn't have the refrac, i would have said it was weaker - but TDS was higher at 1.35%/EY 20.77%. So, i'll be turning the heat back up on this one.


----------



## fluffles

Step21 said:


> Foundry Guatemala Finca Manantiales again in the Brazen but with temperature set to 198F. Only other difference was it was a larger brew, 500ml rather than 250ml.
> 
> It was a nice cup of coffee but compared to the earlier 204F brew a disappointment. Everything muted. Still sweet but less so. Barely detectable fruit and muted tones on the toffee. Much more white wine like body and acidity. If i didn't have the refrac, i would have said it was weaker - but TDS was higher at 1.35%/EY 20.77%. So, i'll be turning the heat back up on this one.


Did you measure EY on your preferred brew?

EDIT: Sorry, just spotted it in your other post. Interesting that your higher extraction tasted more muted


----------



## Step21

fluffles said:


> Did you measure EY on your preferred brew?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, just spotted it in your other post. Interesting that your higher extraction tasted more muted


I've now had a couple more lovely Brazen brews at 204F with this bean - again pretty similar TDS/EY's: 1.27 TDS/19.45 EY and 1.31TDS/20.15% EY both at 204F. I'm sure the higher temperature is making the difference.

If you've got any left it might be worth trying a V60 at 95/96C?


----------



## abraxas69

Coffee Circle Crazyhorse


----------



## DC63

Raves Mocha java. just finished the Italian job, loved it really taste the chocolate


----------



## dancing james

Bella Barista Colombia El Bosque, made with milk and its like a chocolate pudding. 18g to produce a 30g shot in 26 seconds, it was roasted 15/12 and has just come to perfection. The other half has demanded we buy more of it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Coffee Compass Mediterranean Mocha...first doubleshot pulled.

Incredible crema and tiger striping. Thick and gloopy. Tasted good too.


----------



## nufc1

A couple of locally roasted coffees this morning. First, Sumatra Pure Lintong Toba from Ouseburn Coffee Co. Dusted off the french press for this and allowed a 30 min steep. Sweet and sticky with a delicious acidity. Very tasty!

For the work brew in an Espro Travel Press:

http://colourcoffee.bigcartel.com/product/fazenda-londrina-brazil

This from Colour Coffee, the roasters of Pink Lane Coffee Shop in Newcastle. Dark fruitiness, like sweet raisins but not heavy. Used the Espro without the paper filter to give it a bit more body

http://colourcoffee.bigcartel.com/product/fazenda-londrina-brazil


----------



## Scotford

Caravan Kenya ROI AA - French press. 70g per L, 5 minute total brew time.

French pressing as I stupidly left my aeropress in Dublin. Nevermind.

Slightly too diluted, but still getting lots of delicious blood orange sweetness and a slight apple tang. The cooled cup really sweetened up and left a delicious caramelised pear juiciness that stayed around for ages.

Will up the ratio a tad next time to even out the body.


----------



## jonbutler88

I had Rave's coffee of the month, a washed Caturra blend from Colombia. It was my first taste of freshly roasted beans, and consequently probably my first taste of anything that hasn't been roasted to second crack. I followed pretty close to the recommended aeropress brewing guide (1:30 total brew time), but didn't invert as I usually brew with the "normal" method and wanted to compare. The cup was light and nicely fruity, although I would have appreciated some more sweetness (as it cooled, the acidity became a little unpleasant).

Not bad for a first go, but I plan to try inverting and a longer extraction time to see if I can get some of the caramel and walnut mentioned in the tasting notes. If anyone has any ideas for achieving a bit more of a balanced cup, I'd be all ears.


----------



## DoubleShot

Same as yesterday, Coffee Compass Mediterranean Mocha, but as both neat espresso (something my palate has not acclimatised to, very well in the past!) plus a flat white chaser.  Must say the espresso was certainly better than anything I was served when last in France!


----------



## Rhys

Just got a late pressie, a nice little ceramic V60, papers and a bag of coffee..










Sat, savouring it now and wondering what it'd be like spro'd..


----------



## NJD1977

Atkinson's Sumatran espresso. Very very nice shot. Right up my street. Dark, rich, chocolatey and Nutty with a smooth sweet finish and almost no acidity. Great uplifting mouth feel. Just what I needed to start the weekend. So good I had 2 doubles back to back!


----------



## PPapa

Something slightly different today. Never tried any of Charlie Mills coffee, but this is definitely quite nice in Chemex. Tasting notes on point.

Hands down very nice package as well, I like the small details!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Continue to be impressed by Avenue Roasters in Scotland . Last week had the Rocko as Aeropress and espressos - as you would expect hit all the notes you like from one of the tastiest beans to buy .

Really impressed with the Costa Rican - loved it as Aeropress - honey coating mouthfeel - sweetness balanced with Some yellow fruits too . Good spro where the dark chocolate came out a bit more.

Got some Kenyan to try this week too

http://avenue.coffee


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds great but what's a 'heriloom' (sic)? ?


----------



## Rhys

Had another go at the V60 but slackened the grind a bit further on the Major. Lost a lot of the tannin like bite and sweetness coming through now. Couldn't resist 'chugging' the second half of the mug as it had cooled quite a bit, blackcurrant coming through.. Mmmmmmm.....



















18g>50g/30s bloom (stir like crazy!) [email protected], then [email protected] Total pour time 4 mins. A lot better than my last effort.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> Continue to be impressed by Avenue Roasters in Scotland . Last week had the Rocko as Aeropress and espressos - as you would expect hit all the notes you like from one of the tastiest beans to buy .
> 
> Really impressed with the Costa Rican - loved it as Aeropress - honey coating mouthfeel - sweetness balanced with Some yellow fruits too . Good spro where the dark chocolate came out a bit more.
> 
> Got some Kenyan to try this week too
> 
> http://avenue.coffee


This has reminded me and I've just ordered some more of their Kenyan, which is some of the best coffee I had last year, the amount of lime they've pulled out is amazing.


----------



## Hargwyne

I've been enjoying Rave's fudge blend this weekend, having read about it here. Really nice, both with milk and as espresso.


----------



## paul whu

Wow!! Just opened a bag of Guatamala Santa Clara (natural)from Clifton Coffee. Roasted 6th Jan to espresso. Utterly superb!! Tasting notes are "big sweet Morello with a brandy finish". I would agree with that but like to add that this fruity number has a ultra smooth slightly leathery taste and a full mouth feel. It puts me in mind of an Ethiopian natural.

I went 17g into 33g in 37.. Must go and grab another before I have to go out. This is a very strong recommendation for the natural lovers amongst us.


----------



## DoubleShot

Coffee Compass Tusker Elephant Blend Mahogany Roast.










First double shot pulled using same grinder setting as Coffee Compass Mediterranean Mocha.










It looked just like a pint of Guinness being pulled! Sadly the photo didn't manage to capture it!


----------



## Scotford

Day off so what better way to spend it than in a meeting after an hour commute (each way)?

Thank the lord for 3FE Chelelektu. Playing with quite a fine grind here, trying to bring out more of the florals. 3 brews in and this is the best I've had from it so far. Temp was a bit lower than I'd usually go for a pour over. 1l @ 90°c in the pourer with no top up of freshly boiled.

16g into 250g. 2.5 on the Tanzania dial. 3min 20sec total brew time. 50g bloom with a stir like a heretic, 100g at 1min, 100g at 2min.

Earl grey. Loads of bergamot and jasmine on the nose. The first half had lots going on, kiwi fruit and stewed apple juiciness with a very slight citrus undertone. Surprisingly crisp and clean.

In the cooled cup is where the tea really came through but not like a typical yirg. Vanilla and bergamot hits first, then caramel and pineapple takes over. Still very crisp but with a juicy mouth feel that left me feeling refreshed.

Today might not be so bad after all.


----------



## MWJB

Squaremile Kenya Gatuya AA in the Sowden.

Delicious!


----------



## Wobin19

Squaremile rabanales. I have tried as espresso and it's nice but as aeropress it's delightful. Makes a really fresh creamy brew perfect in the morning at work. I may try again as espresso when it's had a few more days. Got some more of the latest Redbrick too which I think is fab.


----------



## Phil104

Well, I have been enjoying Foundry's Finca Manantiales all week, mainly as pour overs but today, produced some superb espressos. Lots of flavours as a pour over and then the wonderful espresso intensity, a real nutty, red juicy hit. On the bag it says, 'wild, exciting coffee'. Too right, it's another Foundry sensation.


----------



## roaringboy

Hasbean Brazilian fazenda cachoeira de grama pulped natural yellow bourbon! My all time fave. Only noticed it back on there last time I ordered.

Is there a way to set up notifications...


----------



## MWJB

Ethiopa Lima Seku from Cat & Cloud, sweet & juicy, with a nice darker undertone in the finish.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Ethiopa Lima Seku from Cat & Cloud, sweet & juicy, with a nice darker undertone in the finish.


Not heard of Cat & Cloud before. Is this the first bean you've had from them? Sounds nice.


----------



## Step21

Freezing refracs! It's so cold up here i'm getting "temp out of range..."

Coffee Collective Daterra Sweet Collection Cerrado Brazil. Pulped natural. Filter roast. The sweet collection is a blend of several plots on the farm aiming to get the sweetest coffee. Seems they employ various technologies to weed out unripe cherries and have their own cupping labs and mills.

Anyhow as brewed it's darn good. Best Brazilian i've ever had (i'm not generally a fan). Full round syrupy body with chocolate and roasted nut. Low acidity and very sweet. Fab in the brazen at 202F and as immersion. It's amazingly consistent. Every brew a good one. The poorest brew was a Brazen at 204F.


----------



## jeebsy

Step21 said:


> Freezing refracs! It's so cold up here i'm getting "temp out of range..."


I've been getting that since August


----------



## YerbaMate170

I'm currently on a bag of Campbell and Syme's Rwandan; notes are said to be green apples, wine gums, milk chocolate and elderflower. I fear these are a little dark for my preferences but still decent; I get the green apple sort of (filter). Always nice to try new roasters too.


----------



## Rhys

Feeling caffeinated today..

V60 for breakfast (Workshop LSOL)

Mid morning espro and flat white (Dark Woods DSOL)

Out into York for a wander and called into Harlequin (had a flat white, was asked if I wanted a single or double in it! Wasn't impressed with it..) then went upstairs into the Attic - what a difference! Had a chat with a very knowledgeable young lady, decided on a pour-over, then chatted about beans and if I wanted fruity or chocolaty. I was sat next to the brew station so chatted whilst she attended to it. Chose a Rwandan Karongi Mubuga washed after being told it had just come on. tasting notes say banana milkshake and dolly mixtures.. Very tasty it was too. Even brought the bag out so I could have a lovely sniff of the beans. Will be going back there for sure (not Harlequins though - even though they are the same, that's more of a cafe/tea room)


----------



## Glenn

Square Mile Red Brick.

Not getting treacle, but buttery almonds I am getting in abundance.

They are on to a winner with this blend!


----------



## Brewster

Coffee Compass, Jampit blend.

It's an interesting one, has a distinct taste, I've not decided whether it's to my taste yet, I'll keep going with it!










Latte art is coming along well, it's a slight improvement on my usual heart...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Snapshots of the last couple of week on the beansnotmachines Facebook group . All are welcome


----------



## Stanic

Brazilia - Santos NY 2, screen 17/18 from Barzuzz roasteri, Slovakia

Full city roast, dialed it in yesterday, only took me two pulls

Very nice,full taste of almonds with citrusy (grapefruit) aftertaste


----------



## YerbaMate170

Hasbean funky red pacamera, these beans are huge! Agree with the funky label, really enjoying this through my hario cafeor. Reckon this would be great in chemex too so I'll try that next. The roasting seems almost uneven in colour at first glance but I presume this is just because of the size variation, with some being so massive.


----------



## MWJB

Avenue Kenya Thiriku AA - Bright & fruity, but very sweet with it, not sharp/tart. Well worth checking out.


----------



## parsecundo

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe single origin, roast date no older than 6th January 2016.


----------



## Mrboots2u

parsecundo said:


> Ethiopian Yirgacheffe single origin, roast date no older than 6th January 2016.


Where from


----------



## Stanic

Vietnam robusta, Dragon's balls fair-trade G1, Dak Nong region, Verticcio café and roasteri, Slovakia

Rather crema-y, with lot of pleasant bittery, earthy mouthful and aftertaste


----------



## Scotford

Had a BANGING Rwandan pour over at Ozone this morning. Loads of stewed citrus fruit and chocolate with slight praline all the way through. Top notch.


----------



## fluffles

Outpost Coffee Roasters Kenya Thunguri PB

Lovely V60 this - clean, sweet and juicy. Lemon acidity and blackberry fruit sugars.


----------



## whattodo

Ethiopia Derrar Ela from Bodhi Leaf, roasted on 19th Jan, French Press brewed, silky and berry tones... Delicious...


----------



## Scotford

Playing with pour over recipes for the Burundi Bawetyyuiknvsysbwjaiabsbsgsyusbsbsuzbsiooqpqiwa (slight misspelling there).

13 into 220 at 4 on the Tanzania was floral but slightly sour. Under extracted was my main impression. 2.12 brew time.

Retried at a finer grind and was still slightly too diluted. 2.35 brew time. Time to up the dose.

16 into 240 at grind setting 3 was SO much better. Sweet, loads of caramel and orangey goodness but still quite clean. Slight bittersweet tang as it cooled. 3.15 brew time.

Loosened the grind by half a notch at 16g into 240 and really hit the sweetness. Brown sugar and intense marmalade with a silky mouth feel and crisp finish. Bingo. Total brew time 2.42. Nailed it.


----------



## mmmatron

Needs a bit more resting but I'm getting a big hit of strawberry...lovely


----------



## Oaky

Hi all

After a few months of buying beans from Has Bean, I decided to try out some beans from Union again. When ordering, I noticed that the pack size had reduced by 25% from 250g to 200g and the prices had stayed the same.

The package arrived this morning and I must say i like the fancy new packaging, the main improvement is that the bags now have a zip lock. On reflection,






I think I would rather have more beans and plain bags.

Anyway, the house blends tasted smooth, recommended.


----------



## jlarkin

Oaky said:


> Hi all
> 
> After a few months of buying beans from Has Bean, I decided to try out some beans from Union again. When ordering, I noticed that the pack size had reduced by 25% from 250g to 200g and the prices had stayed the same.
> 
> The package arrived this morning and I must say i like the fancy new packaging, the main improvement is that the bags now have a zip lock. On reflection,
> View attachment 18978
> I think I would rather have more beans and plain bags.
> 
> Anyway, the house blends tasted smooth, recommended.


There was a thread on this pricing etc a while ago where union commented on it. From memory, they haven't all had a price change but they needed to over haul the pricing based on the fact it hadn't been done for some time. There costs are rising and so that also contributes to the need to do something. I think the bags work very well and the beans I had from them I really enjoyed. The website is good to use and I'd order again from them.


----------



## Jez H

http://www.jollybrewcoffee.co.uk/beanery-1/kenya-iyego-aa

beautiful stuff from a new roaster!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Cult of Doom/Done (seems to be called different things on Worshop's website and FCP respectively?) espresso from FCP in Bristol - rhubarb, rhubarb and more rhubarb. Really impressive, one of the most distinctive tasting coffees I've tried I think.


----------



## shaunclarke

Compass Coffee Cherry Cherry Espresso Blend. Very smooth as espresso and the cherry taste easily cut through the milk in the wife's cappuccino. Very impressed and highly recommend. A bit different.


----------



## Step21

Clifton Coffee Ethiopan Hunkute #3 Sidamo Washed (Heirloom varietal from Nordic Approach)

Since acquiring my Brewista pourover kettle i've been back at manual V60's and enjoying a new found consistency. This is a lovely bean, lots of lovely fruit sweetness and a nice body/mouthfeel - almost velvety. Tasting notes are redcurrants,lychee and jasmine.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Some sort of Rwandan from Prufrock in London, Espresso. Very nice, one of those coffees that's easy to drink and enjoyable but with no hugely distinctive tasting notes, or not for me anyway.

I didn't realise Department of Coffee and Social Affairs was right next door to Prufrock, almost went there straight after but decided against it... The workers of the Chancery Lane area are lucky indeed when it comes to coffee.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes getting a good coffee at lunchtime was easy when I was in high Holborn. Except I did the other way round and discovered DCSA while failing to notice Prufrock nearby.


----------



## markf

had the rave demurso today and it was more bitter than i remember... perhaps it needs more rest? was roasted on 1st feb


----------



## hilltopbrews

Absolutely love this as a flat white. Great stone fruits. Not getting the tobacco flavour (or rather not sure what it actually taste like)


----------



## Mrboots2u

markf said:


> had the rave demurso today and it was more bitter than i remember... perhaps it needs more rest? was roasted on 1st feb


Without a brew ratio it hard to guess how you may be extracting it


----------



## markf

Mrboots2u said:


> Without a brew ratio it hard to guess how you may be extracting it


sorry about that!

20g in; 20g out; 37seconds

loosen the grind?


----------



## Mrboots2u

markf said:


> sorry about that!
> 
> 20g in; 20g out; 37seconds
> 
> loosen the grind?


In theory that would be a quite strong and nominally under extracted shot ... but it depends where your preference is in the taste ...this may be your bag , if it si thats is all good and groovy

Was this the recipe you used last time ?

Im guessing but you could do one of two things - pull the same shot and add water a little , it may be that the strength of the shot is coming across as bitter , adding dash of water will decrease the strength and let you taste the flavours poss .

Or open up the grind a bit ...personally id go for the later , but then again my preference is for shots will less strength and more sweetness and a little more clarity , so my shots with conventional gear would be 20 > 40 ish ..


----------



## markf

Apologies boots. There was a typo there. It was 20 in 40 out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

markf said:


> Apologies boots. There was a typo there. It was 20 in 40 out.


Thanks god .. same rules applies . pull same shot , add dash of water . Taste if this tastes better then ...

.... you could open up the grind a little and keep same BR little in less time ....taste report back


----------



## YerbaMate170

Nothing against Square Mile or Red Brick, but I've (by pure coincidence) been to a couple of places lately that serve it and I just find it a little boring. I had an Espresso at Kaffeine today and it was fine, good even, but it seems like a "safe" choice, I guess that's what makes a good "house blend" type bean/blend... At least at Prufrock they had the Red Brick and a S/O for variation's sake.


----------



## fluffles

Got through the last of the Foundry LSOL over the weekend. For whatever reason, the shots were running a lot faster than last weekend at the same grind setting. Rather than dump it and dial-in again, I thought I'd go with it and see how it was.

I don't usually stray very far from 15g:30g in 30 seconds, but this time I ended up with 15g:39g in 4s pre-infusion and then a 24s extraction.

I really enjoyed it. I do think the lower TDS gave a nice clarity flavour and it felt nicely balanced. It was so good I kept to this ratio for the rest of the bag.


----------



## MWJB

Square Mile Guatemala La Huerta - In the Clever yesterday and again today in the Sowden. Lovely butterscotch finish.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Kenyan from Avenue, brewed, very nice! I always find myself nibbling at a couple of beans whilst grinding when I open a new pack of coffee and I knew straight away these would be great. Very clean and "juicy" as described.


----------



## Wobin19

Skyscraper from Avenue (Agustino Forest Columbia, single estate). Its blooming good especially a couple of weeks post roast. Excellent as espresso and the wife loves it in her flat whites too.


----------



## Wobin19

Also tried the Avenue decaf, but not getting on with it. It pulls a nice looking shot, but is very nutty and lacks depth for me. May try as brewed and see what the does. Perhaps my expectations are too high for decaf, this is the first I have tried so can't compare.


----------



## AndyMac13

Guatamala Finca Guipoj from Pump n Grind Roasters.


----------



## rcknight

Rwanda MF Cyanica from Colonna Coffee tasting seriously good from my v60 this morning!










Also - my first post on here having lurked for years! Hi everyone


----------



## Ramrod

HasBean El Salvador Finca Alaska Washed Bourbon. Home roasted in a wok and a wisk


----------



## hotmetal

Maybe you should try Woko Mountain Weserve! ?


----------



## christos_geo

Trying some excellent beans from Costa Rica - Santa Rosa roasted by Square Mile! Brewing by syphon and getting very pleasant sweet and fruity flavours at 94oC, 1 min stepp at 1:14 brew ratio


----------



## hotmetal

Syphons look so cool! Mad professor coffee.


----------



## kappa22

Ethiopian Sidamo Coffee Beans from coffee direct on amazon


----------



## Mrboots2u

Some of what's Been-bean , happening on the beansnotmachines Facebook group


----------



## garydyke1

Hasbean Ethiopia Kebel Aricha brazen. Super blueberry !


----------



## NickdeBug

garydyke1 said:


> Hasbean Ethiopia Kebel Aricha brazen. Super blueberry !


Nice - just got an email saying that this will be my IMM for the month


----------



## garydyke1

NickdeBug said:


> Nice - just got an email saying that this will be my IMM for the month


It's a great coffee !


----------



## NickdeBug

garydyke1 said:


> It's a great coffee !


"as funky as funky can be"

Never mind James Brown - we're talking George Clinton here


----------



## jeebsy

NickdeBug said:


> Nice - just got an email saying that this will be my IMM for the month


One of my favourites


----------



## Vieux Clou

Nowt in my cup. Cardiologist put me onto daily aspirin 3 weeks back: it has ripped hell out of my oesophagus and is doing its best to bore a hole in my stomach. My GP has said to ditch it but it'll take a week or two for things to get back to nermal.


----------



## hotmetal

That's double harsh - aspirin side effects and no coffee. To say nothing of the reason for the cardio. Hope all gets sorted soon VC. ?


----------



## Step21

Coffee Collective - Ethiopian natural Akmel Nuri from Jimma region in West Ethiopia. Heirloom varietal. Very sweet, with plum and figs and a milk choc body. A touch of funk but less than most naturals. Lovely in the Brazen.


----------



## Vieux Clou

hotmetal said:


> That's double harsh - aspirin side effects and no coffee. To say nothing of the reason for the cardio. Hope all gets sorted soon VC. 


Thanks. As for the reasons behind the cardio, they're unfortunately irreversible but relatively minor and shouldn't stop me getting back in training. I'll just have to sit out a few events.


----------



## PPapa

Foundry's Rocko Mountain as a flat white made by @jeebsy. Came back later for an espresso. Lovely drinks!

I thought it would be creepier not to introduce myself, but now I think I should have.


----------



## jlarkin

PPapa said:


> I thought it would be creepier not to introduce myself, but now I think I should have.


You mean you thought it would be creepier to introduce yourself?

The best thing is just give him the coffeeforums special secret handshake and he acknowledges with the reciprocal moves. Then honour is preserved and nobody else knows your forum geeks unless you choose


----------



## jeebsy

PPapa said:


> Foundry's Rocko Mountain as a flat white made by @jeebsy. Came back later for an espresso. Lovely drinks!
> 
> I thought it would be creepier not to introduce myself, but now I think I should have.


You definitely should have! Nice to sort of meet you, thanks for coming by


----------



## hotmetal

jlarkin said:


> The best thing is just give him the coffeeforums special secret handshake and he acknowledges with the reciprocal moves. Then honour is preserved and nobody else knows your forum geeks unless you choose


Or get a forum t-shirt LOL! I'm never 100% sure if I should make a point of wearing it or NOT wearing it if I'm likely to be visiting a decent coffee shop that day!


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> You mean you thought it would be creepier to introduce yourself?
> 
> The best thing is just give him the coffeeforums special secret handshake and he acknowledges with the reciprocal moves. Then honour is preserved and nobody else knows your forum geeks unless you choose


Nah, it's just me talking ambiguously (just the way I talk in real life too)! Didn't mean it literally. I might be socially awkward, but not by that much!



hotmetal said:


> Or get a forum t-shirt LOL! I'm never 100% sure if I should make a point of wearing it or NOT wearing it if I'm likely to be visiting a decent coffee shop that day!


It was snowing in Glasgow, so I'd prefer a CFUK beanie rather than a T-shirt!


----------



## NJD1977

Rave Papua New Guinea Elimbari A. Definitely the nicest espresso I've had from Rave. Smooth chocolate, with a touch of acidic fruit but only very subtle. Will definitely buy again.


----------



## dannybless

Boscanova - Brazil Ethiopia, Rwanda combo - very nice honeycomb biscuit flavour and nice and creamy too


----------



## Wobin19

dannybless said:


> Boscanova - Brazil Ethiopia, Rwanda combo - very nice honeycomb biscuit flavour and nice and creamy too


Is that Bosconova cafe in Boscombe, near Bournemouth dannybless?


----------



## quadshot

Heart and Graft, Ethiopian Kochere, Natural.

Whipped up in 210g of water in an aeropress at 90 degrees for 70 seconds.

16g of grounds that were coffee before they entered the Hario Slim Grinder on 10 clicks.

Very happy.


----------



## mmmatron

Foundry Rocko Mountain, the nicest one I've tried so far and making the new feldgrind worth it!


----------



## greenm

Round Hill Roastery - Lerida Varanera

16g'[email protected] secs for a single espresso at around 94 degrees and getting heaps of choc and red grape with absolutely no acidity. Also good as an espresso with butterscotch flavor's replacing red grape, best bean since Foundry's Ethiopian, a real standout effort and easy to pull


----------



## El carajillo

Coffee Compass Peru Tunki Inambari Mayo. Absolutely gorgeous, smooth, rich mouthfeel with a "mid" chocolate after taste. mmmmm time for another

.


----------



## marcuswar

I looked at that one when I was placing my last order but was put of by the description of "floral brightness". Maybe I should put my prejudices to one side and give it go?


----------



## scottdavies95

Coaltown coffee Black Gold No3 espresso blend. Roasted locally in Carmarthenshire, great branding and even better taste!


----------



## El carajillo

marcuswar said:


> I looked at that one when I was placing my last order but was put of by the description of "floral brightness". Maybe I should put my prejudices to one side and give it go?


I had the same thought and could not imagine me liking "floral brightness







" Oh bu**&er just try it, either my palate cannot detect F/B or I must like it.

Definitely on for re-order.


----------



## Jasper Velders

Rocko Mountain Reserve from Jolly Brew in my French Press, really enjoying the fruity flavors.


----------



## Scotford

Cold brew. A Burundi test roast from a soon to be roastery.

70gpl, RO at 60ppm TDS. 24hrs.

Banging. Loads of sweet orangey cocoa goodness and subtle spice on the finish. Very orangey on the finish and extremely clean.

Gonna get another half a litre in before I go out in an hour and straight to work from a rather large party in the morning!


----------



## hilltopbrews

After a long coffee crawl in London, decided to open one of my bags!







Square mile's Costa Rica San Martin 1900. Wonderful as a flat white! 21g in 27g out at 35secs.


----------



## Scotford

hilltopbrews.co.uk said:


> After a long coffee crawl in London, decided to open one of my bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Square mile's Costa Rica San Martin 1900. Wonderful as a flat white! 21g in 27g out at 35secs.


That is absolutely stunning stuff. It really comes alive at a 1:2 ratio.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Scotford said:


> That is absolutely stunning stuff. It really comes alive at a 1:2 ratio.


Will try that ratio next. Thanks. It was quite strong for what I did. That was the first shot. I've got 7 more bags to open tomorrow morning!


----------



## hilltopbrews

Currently drinking cascara by square mile. Fruity and floral! 12.5g in 500ml filtered water for 7mins.














Although, I think I will need to increase steeping time by a minute and longer basket cycle.


----------



## shaunclarke

Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon. Beautifully smooth as an espresso and ballsy enough to cut through milk in a cappuccino.


----------



## fluffles

James Gourmet Guatemala Coban Finca Santa Sofia

Kalita Wave - Lots of sweet ripe fruit, dark fruit berries, black fruit gums, hint of banana. Really good.

Got two more James Gourmets to get through, looking forward to it - very reliable roaster in my experience.


----------



## CrazyH

Hasbean Kebel Aricha (yirgacheffe natural), an MWJB style long clever coffee dripper brew. At work so rough, some amount of fairly fine ground beans and hot water left for about 35 minutes, I was aiming for a slightly lower ratio than for usual length steeps and I'm pretty sure I hit it. Only problem is that it was fairly cool by the time it came to drinking I gulped it down.

Great stuff the acidity is off the scale - in a good way and the long brew really helps bring this out whilst still being quite rounded. The washed version I had of this last year also had this quality but that was more lemony/bergamot this is more blueberry or kiwi.

I will try the same method tomorrow with the other Yirg Nat I have from Campbell and Syme, that's a slightly darker roast, sweeter and less acidic.


----------



## coffee_q

Love their coffee!! Have you tried a filter brew? let me know what it's like so I can pick some up next time!

P.S I bought Kenyan coffee from TAP yesterday - very sweet and fruity!


----------



## Rhys

RedTail Exquisito. Got one of their £1 (inc. postage) special offer 125g bags the other day and very nice it is too. 14g > 31.2g on first pull. 29g on second and 30.6 on third. Feeling caffeinated now.. Near enough nailed it on the the first shot, but decided to try a couple more times, each a little finer on the grind. Yummy!


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> RedTail Exquisito. Got one of their £1 (inc. postage) special offer 125g bags the other day and very nice it is too. 14g > 31.2g on first pull. 29g on second and 30.6 on third. Feeling caffeinated now.. Near enough nailed it on the the first shot, but decided to try a couple more times, each a little finer on the grind. Yummy!


I liked it in V60 as well, been having some really nice non-African beans in brewed lately!


----------



## Rhys

PPapa said:


> I liked it in V60 as well, been having some really nice non-African beans in brewed lately!


I've not been spro'ing recently as everyone I've done has been awful! Just not got into the LSOL as an espro. The V60 has been taking some hammer though, and I've got my Isomac set up with a full hopper of LSOL. It just seams to give me a better cup than single dosing with the Major. Plus it's really convenient to grind on demand, especially with a grinder that's not much bigger than a matchbox!


----------



## Step21

Has Bean Guatemalan El Libano washed caturra - Lovely sweet apple and caramel in the Bonavita Immersion brewer


----------



## Jason1wood

Not surprised using robusta beans, does Vietnam not have arabica?


----------



## jeebsy

Jason1wood said:


> Not surprised using robusta beans, does Vietnam not have arabica?


Robusta is easier to grow given the terroir


----------



## Jason1wood

Ah right. Not sure about the growing etc, just about perfected my pour never mind all the other stuff haha


----------



## PPapa

Had some tasty flat white and espresso from @jeebsy's stall. I didn't manage to grow a large enough beard so he recognised me*. I got an ek43 espresso as a result, which made me want a machine at home even more!

* - sorry, had follow that up.


----------



## hotmetal

They do have arabica in Vietnam, but it's not the bulk of their output.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Avenue Coffee's Kenyan as a CCD. Really clean and clear for something that's Boozy and Fruity......


----------



## Step21

I got a bag of Ethiopian Hunda Oli (washed/sun dried heirloom varietals) from the "Bean Shop" in Perth. It's ages since i had some of their coffee.

This is from Western Ethiopia and a small co-op of small farmers, so not Yirg or Sidamo. Roasted light/medium.

It has a lovely honey sweetness with fruit notes of melon and apricot and an earthy jasmine tea finish. Lovely both as immersion and Brazen.


----------



## mmmatron

Foundry CPCK co op v60 in a premier inn in Telford, first outing for the feldgrind. Tasty.


----------



## bronc

Small Batch Goldstone Espresso. 15g in, 32g out in 30 sec. The milk chocolate is there and I can taste a hint of fruity acidity. I'm loving the natural funkiness from the Ethiopia Wenago Natural in the blend.


----------



## roaringboy

This stuff is delicious!


----------



## marcuswar

Free sample of Coffee compass' Cherry Cherry... nom nom .. I can really smell the cherry when I grind it and there is definitely Cherry in there when I drink it. I think I'll have to order a bag of this on my next order


----------



## Beanosaurus

Back on Foundry's Rocko Mountain, extra bonus is that the Mrs is going halvesies on coffee spends!!!


----------



## MWJB

Square mile Colombia Las Brisas - Definitely getting the sweet blood orange, delicious.


----------



## Xpenno

MWJB said:


> Square mile Colombia Las Brisas - Definitely getting the sweet blood orange, delicious.


How are you getting on with square mile, I've found a lot if their recent filter roasts to have a very bitter edge to them. They are still balanced but are certainly different from old SM roasts.


----------



## MWJB

Xpenno said:


> How are you getting on with square mile, I've found a lot if their recent filter roasts to have a very bitter edge to them. They are still balanced but are certainly different from old SM roasts.


I've not noticed a bitter edge, I seem to often find a honeycombe like sweetness and typically the coffees are clean tasting.

They're easy to extract to decent level in steeps, which is important to me as most of the coffee I drink goes into Sowden & French press. Very consistent.


----------



## Robbo

Looking forward to trying these 2 out after calling in to Ue Roasters in Oxfordshire. A Malawi and Guatemala. Very impressive wood roasting set up there and Dominic and Daniella were very friendly and helpful! http://www.uecoffeeroasters.com/


----------



## Phil104

A lovely filter of Bolvian Collasuyo from Drop - sweet, rolling round the mouth, raisins and autumn fruit compote, even though it's virtually spring.


----------



## PPapa

Trying to tick off as many Scottish roasters as I can.

This one is quite nice indeed, dark chocolate and some hazelnuts with orange finish. Can't wait to try it at home (i.e. more controlled environment).

@risky have you tried Round Square at all? They are based in Ayr.


----------



## risky

PPapa said:


> @risky have you tried Round Square at all? They are based in Ayr.


When I tried them, about a year ago, they were way too developed/dark for my palate.


----------



## PPapa

risky said:


> When I tried them, about a year ago, they were way too developed/dark for my palate.


Mexican (from their FB page it looks like it's quite new to them) seems to be fairly moderately roasted. Definitely not dark, in my opinion







.


----------



## risky

PPapa said:


> Mexican (from their FB page it looks like it's quite new to them) seems to be fairly moderately roasted. Definitely not dark, in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe they've had a change of direction. The 'great taste gold' winning coffee I had last year was unbelievably roasty in my opinion. One of the major things that puts me off going back to them is how many cafes in Ayr serve their product with no care or attention at all.









That was a round square espresso I was served the other day in an Ayr cafe. If I was a roaster who cared about my product I would not want places serving up drinks like that.


----------



## funinacup

That's massive. Good value for money.


----------



## jlarkin

Was trying to decide if it was massive or a tiny hand and spoon next to a tiny cup.


----------



## mmmatron

Avenue skyscraper this morning...delicious! Lovely bags and tasting note cards too. Just about to try their decaf


----------



## Ramrod

Home roasted HasBean Bolivian Caturra

The blurb:



> expect sunshine, sunshine yellow. Think apricots, think oranges, think peaches &#8230; think 'yellow'. There's a cinder-toffee sweetness that covers the mouth with a huge mouthfeel, and a delicious and long-lasting aftertaste.


.....and he's right


----------



## PPapa

#labMadness #compiling

More seriously, had an Ek shot from @jeebsy stall. It's difficult to compare shot with Mythos I had 4 weeks ago, but Ek shot was more well rounded, sweeter and less acidic? Am I right? Felt like I enjoyed Ek more than Mythos.


----------



## Wobin19

mmmatron said:


> Avenue skyscraper this morning...delicious! Lovely bags and tasting note cards too. Just about to try their decaf


I will be interested to see what you think of the decaf. I was not keen initially as found it too nutty and roasty but I found it mellowed after 3 weeks with the nuttiness reducing and the vanilla coming through more. Quite enjoyable as a milk based drink such as flat white. I need to try some other decafs as this was the first I have tried. Love the skyscraper - that's in my cup now as espresso..


----------



## Wobin19

risky said:


> Maybe they've had a change of direction. The 'great taste gold' winning coffee I had last year was unbelievably roasty in my opinion. One of the major things that puts me off going back to them is how many cafes in Ayr serve their product with no care or attention at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a round square espresso I was served the other day in an Ayr cafe. If I was a roaster who cared about my product I would not want places serving up drinks like that.


Reminds me of a bloke at work who has a classic. He fills a mug from a single basket. He struggled to believe a drink that size should be a smaller shot on top of water aka americano. He seems happy enough though as has been doing that for years


----------



## jeebsy

PPapa said:


> More seriously, had an Ek shot from @jeebsy stall. It's difficult to compare shot with Mythos I had 4 weeks ago, but Ek shot was more well rounded, sweeter and less acidic? Am I right? Felt like I enjoyed Ek more than Mythos.


I'll make you a side by side next time so you can compare better. The EK shot you had today was absolutely bang on the money in terms of numbers


----------



## PPapa

jeebsy said:


> I'll make you a side by side next time so you can compare better. The EK shot you had today was absolutely bang on the money in terms of numbers


Oh cool. Spro served by you was already the third cup this morning (since I was up at 6, 3rd cup at 10:30am doesn't sound that bad). I fancied a side by side shot, but given I was waiting for IMM to arrive as well, I just thought it would be over the top.

The shot was nice anyway. Thanks again.


----------



## jeebsy

Sorry for the lack of chat but was a bit stressed out when you came by, managed to keep losing stuff


----------



## PPapa

jeebsy said:


> Sorry for the lack of chat but was a bit stressed out when you came by, managed to keep losing stuff


Nah, that's alright, I was glad to see you busy!

P.s. I recommend one of my mates to visit your stall, but he turned up in the lab with a cup of Starbucks







.


----------



## simontc

Its been a while since I've used rave, but with a bumper order last week of pretty much all their naturals im happy to report they're still on the money! Nice Nicaraguan this morning... Not as strawbbed as the Nic they had last year (finca el bosque... A dream) but pretty damned delish. Orange/florals in this one are delicious and shine through milk.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Rave's Ethiopian Gutiti, quite a subtle coffee at least by my unrefined brewing skills; however having worked my way through half a bag now and getting better results each cup, I'm starting to get really nice flavours from it. I almost get a hint of caramel, unusual in such a light roast. Also tropical fruit. Great coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm trying out Altitude from Avenue Coffee this morning. It's my final event in my Avenue Coffee Pentathlon (ok it's 6 beans if you include the Decaf....but that doesn't count).

Altitude is giving Dark cherry and choc at a 17.5=>33g in 42 secs. Really thick gloopy, possibly the darkest roast I've had from them but still really good.

Their recommended recipe is 26 sec shot so I'll coarsen the grind to see what it's like at the quicker end of the scale.

Really impressed with Avenue Coffee so far.


----------



## simontc

I had a haul from avenue last month... Every bean/blend was stunning


----------



## YerbaMate170

Really enjoying the CPCK from Foundry, I'm normally one for crazy, bright flavours but this is such a great comforting coffee. Agree with the dates/prunes, and you certainly get some acidity as it cools.


----------



## fluffles

James Gourmet Ethiopia Chelbessa

Really enjoying this in brewed. Lots of peach/apricot and finishing on fruit salad sweets. Acidity is mellow. Superb as ever from JG.


----------



## Scotford

From a rep trying to sell me on 'the future of great coffee'. 'Much easier and more consistent than a pour over for filter style coffee':










Urrrrm, nah, ta.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Does it taste as good as it looks?

Looks like the sort of thing you'd get from a burger van


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Does it taste as good as it looks?
> 
> Looks like the sort of thing you'd get from a burger van


Mmmm burger van


----------



## Scotford

Subtle notes of putrid spew and silage were had from the first (only) sip.


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Subtle notes of putrid spew and silage were had from the first (only) sip.


Was the rep still there when you tried it? The whole encounter would have been pretty funny to see I think


----------



## Scotford

Yeah he was properly passionate too. I made him a Chemex of a chewy sickly sweet Colombia with the words 'this is the kind of coffee we're into'.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> Yeah he was properly passionate too. I made him a Chemex of a chewy sickly sweet Colombia with the words 'this is the kind of coffee we're into'.


Did he look like this?


----------



## Phil104

Sorry to interrupt the spew fest but as a reminder of what it's all about - nearly finished the El Salvador Santa Julia via Drop - a smashing, Central American Swedish storm of a coffee as a luxurious espresso.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Scotford said:


> Yeah he was properly passionate too. I made him a Chemex of a chewy sickly sweet Colombia with the words 'this is the kind of coffee we're into'.


Well don't leave us hanging, did he swallow his pride and have an epiphany there and then or play down the whole ordeal with a "not bad" attitude?


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> I'll make you a side by side next time so you can compare better. The EK shot you had today was absolutely bang on the money in terms of numbers


Side by side is good. Ek shots take a bit of getting used to and can come across as watery if you're used to traditional 2:1 ratio spro. But once you get used to them, it's hard to go back.


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Side by side is good. Ek shots take a bit of getting used to and can come across as watery if you're used to traditional 2:1 ratio spro. But once you get used to them, it's hard to go back.


When they come out right the sweetness and flavour punch makes

You forget about body and mouthfeel .

Although there are coffees and roasts that can deliver more

Mouthfeel than others too . When o occasionally get great shots there is this overpowering sweetness and aroma on the third sip from a single that demands you take note ...


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> When they come out right the sweetness and flavour punch makes
> 
> You forget about body and mouthfeel


Preach


----------



## scottgough

Enjoying some Sumatra Jagong Village from Rave this morning, all delivered by the Rocket combo


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Preach


----------



## PPapa

Rave's LSOL is damn nice in Kalita wave (15:280g @ 2'20")!

Liking it really much. Milk chocolate, strawberries and a little bit of citrus so far.


----------



## Step21

Nicaragua Finca La Escondida - washed catuai bought as green beans from Has Bean.

I roasted 50g of these yesterday in the garage with a hot air gun and a small metal colander stopping just at first signs of 2nd crack. I'm truly amazed by the results. Brewed in the Biarro AltoAir with V60 (dutch) papers i'm getting lovely sweetness, caramels and red fruit.

Has Bean notes say to expect a clean, zesty & zingy coffee with hints of raspberry and lime and a caramel body.

Yesterdays brew (post roast) gave me more zest and a definite lime tang. Today's was better. Really good. Beginners luck no doubt!


----------



## Step21

I've got 3 coffees from Coffee Collective on the go just now, all brewed. A Kenyan, Guatemalan and Columbian

Kenyan - Karagoto Tekangu Nyeri - Blackberry and tropical fruits with a syrupy body - lovely, my favourite of the 3

Columbian - El Desarollo Huila - This has a nice red wine type fruitiness and chocolate - very good

Guatemala - Finca Vista Hermosa, Michikov lot - bright orange type acidity with hints of chocolate - it's ok but not flavoursome enough for my liking.

I also roasted up another batch of 75g of the Has Bean Nicuraguan La Escondida. The roast went a bit further than last time but is still producing lovely sweet fruit and caramel in the cup. I had to grind a couple of notches finer for drip compared to the last batch. It will be interesting to get some other greens and see if i can produce more good results, but it will have to wait. My son has come back for Easter with a couple of bags (pre roasted) from Has Bean.

No one else drinking any coffee? Quiet round here!


----------



## hotmetal

Munching my way through Rave Colombia El Desvelado #1. Cappuccino and as it's the holidays, a cheeky Asiático.


----------



## PPapa

Ethiopian Bokasso from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com in a Sowden (23.5g:450g in 48 minutes). Clean, but sweet with very pleasant acidity. I now regret not having a bigger Sowden as the cup was gulped down very quickly!


----------



## Step21

El Salvador Finca Siberia Bourbon Honey process from HasBean. I think this was an IMM a few weeks back.

Lovely 500ml brew in the Brazen: Loads of peach sweetness with a slightly syrupy mouthfeel and some nice caramels and honeycomb. An earlier 225ml V60 was similar but had a tart finish. Not getting milk choc/roasted nuts as per descriptor. Very similar TDS/EY from both.


----------



## Missy

I'm drinking the Rave Hakuna Matata. In espresso It's like drinking chocolate limes, with a sort of *floaty* taste. Brewed in the V60 (15g 200ml water) it's just incredible. Less lime, more lemon,again like lemon sweets, so not sour, and a sort of light fine maple syrup background. (My parents brought us a maple syrup tasting kit from new England once... I had no idea it came in different grades, lighter to darker... Bit like coffee I preferred the darker tooth rottingly rich stuff over the light delicate flowery ones!)

Really I think I may be entirely unable to appreciate subtle complexity of flavour, but I'm enjoying learning!


----------



## PPapa

Missy said:


> Less lime, more lemon<...>
> 
> Really I think I may be entirely unable to appreciate subtle complexity of flavour, but I'm enjoying learning!
> 
> </...>


Yeah, right!


----------



## Missy

PPapa said:


> Yeah, right!


I suppose it's a matter of degree of inability.

Hubby commented on the nice smell, so I did him a cup of it brewed, it got to within a metre of his mouth and there was a lot of screwed up face ughing about how bitter it was. So I drank it. Then he tried it as espresso, to be fair he did dip his tongue in, but again with much ughing because it tastes of coffee. He then dumped half a bag of sugar on top and downed it like a shot, which is what he does when we are on holiday in Italy!


----------



## Dallah

Missy said:


> I'm drinking the Rave Hakuna Matata. In espresso It's like drinking chocolate limes, with a sort of *floaty* taste. Brewed in the V60 (15g 200ml water) it's just incredible. Less lime, more lemon,again like lemon sweets, so not sour, and a sort of light fine maple syrup background. (My parents brought us a maple syrup tasting kit from new England once... I had no idea it came in different grades, lighter to darker... Bit like coffee I preferred the darker tooth rottingly rich stuff over the light delicate flowery ones!)
> 
> Really I think I may be entirely unable to appreciate subtle complexity of flavour, but I'm enjoying learning!


Philistine. The Amber grade A is the best stuff. That dark crap is what we sell to the Yanks and other assorted foreigners ;-)

Did you know that in Quebec all maple syrup producers must, by law, sell their syrup to a producer's cartel run by the provincial government. Its like OPEC but for maple syrup. Farmers who sell their own produce (except in small quantities at on site demonstration events) can be fined and ultimately hailed. There is one farmer who is currently fighting a jail sentence.


----------



## PPapa

Missy said:


> I suppose it's a matter of degree of inability.
> 
> Hubby commented on the nice smell, so I did him a cup of it brewed, it got to within a metre of his mouth and there was a lot of screwed up face ughing about how bitter it was. So I drank it. Then he tried it as espresso, to be fair he did dip his tongue in, but again with much ughing because it tastes of coffee. He then dumped half a bag of sugar on top and downed it like a shot, which is what he does when we are on holiday in Italy!


I'm amazed what some people can taste, to be honest. I sometimes blame myself growing up in a different culture/country and not being able to know how the Black Forest Gateaux or Turkish Delight tastes. I've tried them, but those things just aren't in my mind when I think of tasting notes.

My grandparents and great grandparents had their own gardens and the strawberries or raspberries tasted nothing like I've tasted in the UK. So sometimes I get the taste that reminds me home.

I found Kalita Wave to be easier to get consistent with no gooseneck kettle (I suppose you don't have one). It's difficult to extract bitterness compared to the V60 (also depends which papers you use) and it's my go-to method in mornings when I know I would mess up anything else.

AeroPress is also worth a try as you could probably get away with the SJ and it is difficult to get it wrong (but I rarely get something extra nice out of it).


----------



## PPapa

Rave's LSOL in a less than a conventional way. This time it's in a camping stove that doubles as a French Press. Quite nice, but I think I'll need to dial that in ASAP as it is fairly bold.


----------



## fluffles

Colonna Colombia Yisela Peso

Kalita Wave - does exactly what it says on the tin: milk chocolate, red apple, clean and juicy


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> Colonna Colombia Yisela Peso
> 
> Kalita Wave - does exactly what it says on the tin: milk chocolate, red apple, clean and juicy


Bought from the cafe?


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> Bought from the cafe?


Yes, via my sister. I've also got the Panama Kotowa Mandarina Geisha - it's an espresso roast but I intend to give it a go as filter as well.

Anyone tried either of these?


----------



## fluffles

fluffles said:


> Colonna Colombia Yisela Peso
> 
> Kalita Wave - does exactly what it says on the tin: milk chocolate, red apple, clean and juicy


This really sings at a slightly lower EY... 18.29% and it's as clean as a whistle and super juicy.


----------



## Missy

Raves hakuna matata as my first foray into cold brew. Pleased I had this in the fridge as I can barely see to make it. Interestingly none of the lemon sherbert or chocolate limes I found in the hot stuff, a very soft toffee, which was on the tasting notes but I hadn't found. Here it is. Perfect for a tired morning with a mess creating husband all over the kitchen.


----------



## Daren

Loving this Sundlaug Gashonga in milk this morning - can't get enough of it


----------



## Robertron

I really like Sundlaug's take on things. Nice website and great coffee's. We tried their Guatemala Finca La Bolsa a few weeks back and it was fantastic.

This morning we're on Cast Iron's Kenya - Thunguri AA - washed SL28 and SL34 (the filter roast). It's delicious too; really sweet, quite fruity with a pleasant acidity. Dialling in a new grinder atm though and ground it a bit fine earlier. Take 2 happening shortly!


----------



## fluffles

Sundlaug have been really impressing me recently, there stuff is really good. Nice people too!

I've just started on the other Colonna coffee I have: Panama Kotowa Mandarina Geisha (Washed). Puzzled me a bit this one - first shot 15g->39g 3s+23s. This is both more output and shorter than my usual, but it tasted really good. Mandarin orange, grapefruit, floral, caramel finish. Really really good. Went finer to get closer to my more usual recipes and it went flat as a pancake - just caramel with none of the other good stuff.

Think I've got to stop fixating on self-imposed rules e.g. 1:2, 30 seconds, etc. I'm increasingly thinking time is not very important, the same in pourover too - some beans drain in my Kalita Wave in 2:30 and other 3:45 at the same dose and grind setting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

How time isn't as important as you think . Note it but don't adjust your extractions because of it or stop your extractions using time as the " rule "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy

I've started on raves Italian Job. Not sure my heart will hold out


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> How time isn't as important as you think . Note it but don't adjust your extractions because of it or stop your extractions using time as the " rule "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... the only reason I let the first shot run as far as 39g was because of the time - i.e. it was still sub-20 seconds when I hit my nominal target weight of 30g so I thought "blow it, I'll let it run longer".

Had I pulled it at 30g it would've likely tasted bad and I would have gone finer until 30g tasted good. I'm not convinced this would ever have tasted as good or as clean as the 39g shot.

I now don't know whether in future I should be aiming at 1:2 or something longer! Feel like I've had a bit of an "ahaa" moment (I don't mean like Alan Partridge) but has left me with more possibilities and more confused


----------



## Scotford

Batching this today:










Candied rhubarb and sweet stone fruits at 60gpl through a Technivorm.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## Captain Grind

Missy said:


> I've started on raves Italian Job. Not sure my heart will hold out


How so?


----------



## Missy

Captain Grind said:


> How so?


I think it might implode. It seems to have rather a kick to it. (The coffee not my heart!)


----------



## MWJB

What brew ratio did you use for the cold brew?


----------



## Missy

MWJB said:


> What brew ratio did you use for the cold brew?


Me? 40g to 500ml. But not of Italian Job. I can't imagine it would work.


----------



## MWJB

Missy said:


> Me? 40g to 500ml. But not of Italian Job. I can't imagine it would work.


Well, if a coffee doesn't work in an immersion, hot or cold, it's hard to imagine how it could work any other way 

Remember, that when you brew at high brew ratios that the ratio of coffee used to cup size gets higher, with cold brew and people trying to get big, undiluted mugs from moka pots, it's easy to end up with a cup of coffee made from well over 20g of grinds. I'd imagine you lost about 120g of that water to absorption into the grounds, so that's 40g to ~380g of finished brew. So, be mindful of cup size.


----------



## Missy

MWJB said:


> Well, if a coffee doesn't work in an immersion, hot or cold, it's hard to imagine how it could work any other way
> 
> Remember, that when you brew at high brew ratios that the ratio of coffee used to cup size gets higher, with cold brew and people trying to get big, undiluted mugs from moka pots, it's easy to end up with a cup of coffee made from well over 20g of grinds. I'd imagine you lost about 120g of that water to absorption into the grounds, so that's 40g to ~380g of finished brew. So, be mindful of cup size.


I have to say it's tempting to drink the whole thing of cold brew... Fortunately we have some delicate little glasses, and I'm getting a proper jug so it can sit less obtrusively in the fridge... I might try some Italian Job as cold brew and report back, I just think as a method it's more suited to enjoying the intricacies of single origin, whereas Italian Job is a continental style "smack you round the head with a shovel" (my tasting notes!) Coffee.


----------



## Step21

I got a sample green bean selection pack of 4 African coffees from Redber who also threw in a freebie of a Brazilian which was a nice touch for a first order. Each pack is 125g.

So first up is the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe which i roasted half of yesterday with the hot air gun/metal colander. Not much info on the packet about the beans.

A lovely V60 - distinct notes of jasmine, yellow fruit and citrics in the finish. Excellent sweetness and slightly syrupy in body. A nice Yirg.


----------



## Daren

The Big Cheese is indeed a cup of excellence


----------



## ryancarey

Currently drinking the Barn Finca La Fortuna. One of the best coffees I have had in a while - stewed fruit flavours and rich caramel/ molasses finish. Brewed by Aeropress (16g-240g, 30 second bloom, 30 seconds to top up with water, 30 seconds steep, 30 seconds plunge).


----------



## YerbaMate170

Mmmm. Ecuador from small batch, wonderful coffee. They seem a little underrated on this forum, always impressed by their selection, this stuff is wonderful as filter.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Daren said:


> The Big Cheese is indeed a cup of excellence


was between this and the Ecuadorian, might have to get this next! Hopefully someone tries both and compares


----------



## Daren

YerbaMate170 said:


> was between this and the Ecuadorian, might have to get this next! Hopefully someone tries both and compares


Ha - funny you should mention the Ecuadorian... That's my next bag to open


----------



## MWJB

Square Mile, Colombia Matambo, fine drip grind, 55g/l in a lab beaker with a lid, boiling Volvic, 20 min steep covered - rich, sweet cherry.


----------



## Step21

I've been brewing (via AltoAir V60) a Kenyan (Bora Estate) and Rwandan Inzovu from my greens African sample pack from Redber.

The Kenyan is very nicely balanced, sweet with a little blackberry/blackcurrant fruit acidity - not as much fruit as some Kenyans.

The Rwandan is a fruit bomb! Super sweet, very soluble, with all sorts of fruit going on and a nice caramel background. I'm detecting red apple, honey, melon and there is more that i can't quite decide upon. It's really good.


----------



## scottgough

Had some Bells espresso arrive from http://www.missioncoffeeworks.com yesterday. Had them before, a good while ago though, but really enjoyed them. Dialed them in this morning and probably a bit lighter than I recall, particularly after coming out of Rave Chatswood blend, but very nice. A good easy, daily drinker, in fact Tamp Coffee used them as their 'house' beans for a while. Worth a go if you want easy and smooth.


----------



## Missy

I'm drinking the Brazilian mogiana that redtail had on offer the other week. Not spectacular I know, but it tastes of bourbon biscuits in an espresso, which is just the comfort snaffle required on such a cold horrible day.


----------



## Step21

Missy said:


> I'm drinking the Brazilian mogiana that redtail had on offer the other week. Not spectacular I know, but it tastes of bourbon biscuits in an espresso, which is just the comfort snaffle required on such a cold horrible day.


Sounds good. It's brass monkey weather up here as well. It's putting me off heading out to a very cold garage to roast my freebie of Brazilian Santos beans from Redber


----------



## Missy

Step21 said:


> Sounds good. It's brass monkey weather up here as well. It's putting me off heading out to a very cold garage to roast my freebie of Brazilian Santos beans from Redber


Isnt it warm when you are roasting?

We've had huge hailstorms


----------



## Step21

While i prevaricate about heading out i had my first brew from the Ethiopian Sidamo natural - last of the Africans in the sample pack.

Roasting this was a bit different. 1st crack seemed to go and on - like a domino effect and at the end i had a number of beans that looked barely roasted. Turns out these are "quakers" and to be expected in a natural, so i removed them.

In the cup there is no doubt of it being a natural. Plenty of funk. Strong cherry/strawberry like sweet fruit blast then a finish like a mixture of lapsong souchong (smoky/jasmine) and earl grey (bergamot). Happy!


----------



## Step21

Missy said:


> Isnt it warm when you are roasting?
> 
> We've had huge hailstorms


No! Only when wearing lots of layers. A wee heat gun doesn't heat any more than the beans! Just had hailstones here as well. Sun's out now so i'll make a break for it... Can't wait for my Ikawa home roaster to come.


----------



## markf




----------



## Mrboots2u

Any good ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markf

Yup! Really like it. Lots of fruity flavours. Great as a flat white


----------



## James811

Some rubish Taylor's easy/lazy (can't remember which) in my aeropress at work. I ran out of my mocha Java I bought out with me and someone had some so I thought I'd try it.

I wish I hadn't bothered wasting an aeropress paper filter on it


----------



## PPapa

James811 said:


> Some rubish Taylor's easy/lazy (can't remember which) in my aeropress at work. I ran out of my mocha Java I bought out with me and someone had some so I thought I'd try it.
> 
> I wish I hadn't bothered wasting an aeropress paper filter on it


Good thing the AP filters are dirt cheap!


----------



## James811

Still too expensive for that mate haha!


----------



## Step21

To bring my Reber green coffee samples to a conclusion, i've just had an AltoAir V60 of Brazilian Santos roasted yesterday. The website describes this as a "dry processed" coffee which sounds like a natural. It doesn't taste anything like a natural. It roasted up easily and i stopped it somewhere a little short of 2nd crack.

In the cup it is just so sweet. Quite possibly the sweetest coffee i have ever tasted. Probably a bit too sweet for me. It has a lot of light caramels and a little roasted nut on the finish. No acidity to speak of. Not really my thing but ok as an occasional brew. I suspect folks that don't like fruit in their coffee would enjoy it a lot.


----------



## bronc

After sorting out my extraction issues with the VST basket I've started getting lovely shots with Foundry's CPCK Congo. First one this morning was 17g in, 35g out in 25sec. Tasted very balanced but nothing exceptional. Tightened the grind to get 34g out in 30sec and it's like I'm drinking grapefruit juice!


----------



## DavidBondy

What's in my cup this morning?Old Brown Java roasted dark! The same as every morning!

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford

Juicy and vibrant. Fizzy blackberries and cane sugar.


----------



## James811

Rave signature in the aeropress, 12g with 200g water. 2 minute steep with a 30 second plunge. Lovely!


----------



## Scotford

This is one banging batch brew! Sweet and tangy with proper juicy bramble body


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Delicious filter with Kamwangi Kenyan from Artisan Roast:

http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/products/kenya-kirinyaga-washed-top


----------



## MWJB

Union Rwanda COCAGI Gashonga - "Medium" roast. About as dark as perhaps I'd handle with a drip filter brew (worked well in the Sowden), but the last couple of cups have been delicious, fruit & toffee, sweet. 13.5g to 230g, 21%EY drip brewed in a Bonavita immersion cone.


----------



## James811

Rave Chatswood in the aeropress, 18g, fill with water, 3 minute steep with 30second press, top up to create 300ml brew. Just lovely, nothing fancy, just good coffee


----------



## Vieux Clou

Home-roasted Yrga roasted 10 days ago. Got to stretch the time after FC, great spectrum of notes but a bit too acidic. Might work in a cappu but I didn't want a cappu.


----------



## MWJB

Union Guatemala Xejuyu (light roast) - Sweet, clean, orange & red fruit acidity with a jammy/jelly like quality to the flavour. Lovely.


----------



## coffeeroaster

Costa???!! Nightmare coffee! - Still at least it's not Charbucks!!


----------



## coffeeroaster

This morning was a medium roast Malawi Mzuzu - roasted yesterday.

Delicious fruitiness and perfect amount of acidity to liven the tastebuds!


----------



## MWJB

coffeeroaster said:


> Costa???!! Nightmare coffee! - Still at least it's not Charbucks!!


I had 3 shots of Costa at the weekend, would love to be able to say they were all terrible, but they weren't. A bit generic/mass market, but sweet without sugar.


----------



## Xpenno

MWJB said:


> I had 3 shots of Costa at the weekend, would love to be able to say they were all terrible, but they weren't. A bit generic/mass market, but sweet without sugar.


I had a couple of Costa americanos the other week and they were nice. I think the beans have gone a lighter. The drinks were very much coffee flavoured but they were thick, sweet and had enough acidity to keep me interested.


----------



## DoubleShot

Whitbread are looking to increase the system sales of Costa to £2.5billion by 2020.


----------



## Scotford

Luz y Sombra del Janeiro, Nicaragua. Washed Catuai.

16g, 275g, 2:40 TBT.

Creme friggin brulee indeed! Creamy, sweet and silky smooth. Very well balanced.

Not overly complex as pour-over but it doesn't need to be. Slight burnt sugar and vanilla with all the creaminess and velvety feel of a set cream desert. In the cooled cup, more nougat and praline comes through.

One for a cold brew when it goes to roast methinks!


----------



## Missy

Still on the slightly incredible Colombia san Pascual from Rave. I keep weighing the bag and wishing I'd bought more!!

However down to earth with a bang, I was convinced this would be the bean that would get hubby drinking coffee...

He sniffed the beans and conceded they taste different. Made a latte for him to taste and got "urgh coffee" this is the least "tasting of coffee" coffee I can imagine... No strawberries, no fruity, just "coffee" apparently.

Oh well, more for me!


----------



## James811

Some of Raves Nicaragua lot 1946. Very nice, fruity but not overly acidic. Really pleasing cup which may be a little too easy to drink haha


----------



## Step21

I've been drinking home roasted beans from

HasBean - Guatemala El Limon San Patricio Pie Del Cerro washed caturra - Lovely stuff. Like a Ferrero Rocher choc with added orange flavour. Has this been an IMM?

Rave - Tanzania Tweega - Quite a complex mix of flavours. Plum sweetness, choc/caramel body. The latest roast has a bit of jasmine. Earlier roasts had a something a little more tart in the mix. Quince maybe.


----------



## Rhys

Bit of a Rave up this morning..

Kenya Thanhaini AA as a spro and flat white, then filled my travel mug with some Costa Rica Perla Negra Cascara which I drunk while out shopping and looking at houses.


----------



## Missy

Noooothing! At a family festival in Leeds and in the longest coffee queue ever.


----------



## AMCD300

As usual my daily brew has been a Casa Espresso Charlestown, double shot espresso and marginally improved latte art


----------



## James811

Had a cupping session this morning, trying to teach my palette a little bit. I currently have 5 different coffees in as I've been experimenting with different brew methods a lot so I figured it would be a good time to try and educate myself a little too. The routine of cupping is fun as well. I just did it in pairs, choosing two random coffees each time


----------



## marcuswar

Columbia San Pascual. I ordered 500g of this from Coffee Compass last Sunday and had my usual email saying it had been despatched on Monday by Royal Mail First class. It usually arrives the next day or at most the day after that, but by Thursday afternoon nothing had arrived and due to some pesky inlaws visiting I was now almost out of beans. I emailed Richard at Coffee Compass to confirm that they had indeed actualy been despatched which they had and like a true gent Richard then sent out another 500g bag by special delivery to make sure i had some beans for the weekend. Superb customer service as usual, the postage cost on this was virtually as much as the beans themselves (£8.95 special delivery)!

Of course you can guess what the postman actually delivered in the morning (Friday)... yes thats right TWO bags of beans from Coffee Compass...arghhh. I will of course now be sending Richard reimbursement for the second bag and I just need to double my coffee consumption this month to get through 1kg instead of 500g


----------



## Missy

Got home and immediately threw some of raves hakuna matata into the V60. It's just so nice, still, and it's been open forever. Just what I needed after a very cold wet day!


----------



## James811

Been trying out some coffee in my cheapy gumtree espresso machine. Pretty happy with it







certainly better than the bean to cup machine was making. Plus, I get to weigh loads of stuff and faff about with it


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First brew with some Sundlaug Ethiopian Adada Yirgacheffe. Wonderful floral aroma and taste in an addition to the usual Ethiopian tasting notes.


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Ecuador, La Perla, Finca San Pedro https://workshopcoffee.com/collections/coffee/products/finca-san-pedro

Delicious, drip brew in a Westmark, plastic Melitta style drip cone, 13.5g dose, bloom 90sec with 20g boiling Volvic, then top up to 237g in one quick dump, quick stir surface, brew ended 3:13.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Workshop Ecuador, La Perla, Finca San Pedro https://workshopcoffee.com/collections/coffee/products/finca-san-pedro
> 
> Delicious, drip brew in a Westmark, plastic Melitta style drip cone, 13.5g dose, bloom 90sec with 20g boiling Volvic, then top up to 237g in one quick dump, quick stir surface, brew ended 3:13.


Wow! Lavender and tamarind. That's unusual to say the least.

Is the brewer flat bottomed?


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> Wow! Lavender and tamarind. That's unusual to say the least.
> 
> Is the brewer flat bottomed?


Flinty mineral edge too, tastes better than it sounds 

It's the same truncated cone shape as the Bonavita, but with 2 holes close together (still using up the Filtropa #4's)


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Flinty mineral edge too, tastes better than it sounds
> 
> It's the same truncated cone shape as the Bonavita, but with 2 holes close together (still using up the Filtropa #4's)


That's what i thought. I don't think there is a fully conical brewer like a V60 with a shut off valve type of operation like the Clever/Bonavita?

Some really interesting beans on the Workshop site. I'll need to try some.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

From Spence's tour of the US....Cafe Grumpy Copo Micro. 17.5=>37g in 33 secs. I'm getting Sweet Choc and an almond nuttiness but with a nice tart acidity to it


----------



## garydyke1

Bolivia La Linda Longberry. 21.30% EY Chemex

Very very tea-like chemex. Touches of Oolong and Assam with a tannin thing going on . Slight finish of typical Bolivian chocolate on the finish


----------



## bronc

Sundlaug's Adado as a piccolo and a single shot flat white. A bit too weak for my taste in the flat white but the piccolo was super funky and boozy. Very tasty nom nom.

17g in, 35g out, 30 sec at 6 bars


----------



## Spooks

Lovely flat white of Foundry's Bokasso, simply beautiful cup this morning. 16g in 28g out....... Get the peaches but strangely none of the acidity mentioned in the tasting notes.

This coffee is so good I'm trying this as a cold brew, first attempt at cold brew and I think I missed the grind by a wide margin but tasting it after leaving it overnight it is delicious, just another day to leave it before I can really enjoy it.


----------



## Scotford

Colombia Veracruz - Round Hill

20g - 350g - 2:40 tbt.

Suns out, get the big guns out! What a cracking brew! Perfect for a sunny Sunday.

Starburst and Werther's originals. Light, refreshing, sweet, bright, intense, crystal CLEAN!

So good I'm having another!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

absolutely loving the final production profile of our new bean, El Sonador from Colombia. Sourced from Nordic Approach, so different from the typical Colombian beans we're used to trying. It's all bonfire toffee with a nice tannin finish that's balanced with something like papaya.

I've been using the Kalita 155 recently for brews and I'm not sure I'll be using my V60 again anytime soon. After going through a bit of a meh phase with home brewing, it's really got me excited about how good coffee at home can be.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Guatemala, El Fuego, roasted last Tuesday to FC+4'. 10 cl from 15 g in the Bialetti Brikka. A wee bit too long past FC to retain absolutely all the fruitiness but some is still there, and it has a good round flavour with a hint of caramel or maybe treacle. Enjoyable, will be better in a few days.

I've been drinking espresso almost exclusively for the last 3 months; it's nice to try the somewhat softer (and a hell of a lot less finicky) methods occasionally.

I love the wee Bialetti too. Jeez, I wish I were in Italy...

Anyway, on the strength of it I just ordered a couple of kilos more.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Brikka again, El Fuego again but this time 60/40 with Rose Diamond. Need to lay in some more of the latter soon, it's a good bass note.


----------



## Scotford

La Julia, Colombia. Round Hill.

30g, 455g, 3:05tbt

Malted hops and barley, almost hobnob biscuit in there too. Quite clean and very smooth.


----------



## James811

A couple of espressos in the sun

Rave mocha Java

11g in 30g out in 25s

Columbia San Pascual

11g in 30g out in 27s


----------



## malling

Had a few Shakerato brewed on beans from Rwanda kamiro

Very acidic, floral, plums -

The EK really change that beverage for the better


----------



## Scotford

Sundlaug Yirg natural. 16 - 245 2:30tbt v60. Noice!

I see what the fuss is about!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Sundlaug Yirg natural. 16 - 245 2:30tbt v60. Noice!
> 
> I see what the fuss is about!


The Adado? Nom nom nom nom


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> The Adado? Nom nom nom nom


Yep. Gonna get them on our guest rotation purely because of that and the Rwanda.


----------



## Rhys

This...










Really nice and smooth with a lovely thick mouthfeel. Butterscotch and chocolate notes, just like on the description. My better half had a flat white made from Carvetii's Finca Las Flores decaf, and it's very nice for a decaf I have to say (tasting notes say: The dry grounds have an aroma of treacle toffee which gives a hint of sweet things to come. This coffee has a balanced acidity and a fruity sweetness. Expect flavours of ripe plum, milk chocolate and praline.) Also have a bag of espresso blend.

Looking forward to getting my bag of Fazenda do Brejinho sometime in the next few days.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Inteli Ethiopia Benti Nenga from Xpeno's travels in the US. Nice as spro 17.5=>35g 37secs.

It's only the 2nd attempt, but I'm getting silky sweet citrus with lime pushing through at the end. Nice refreshing spro.


----------



## MWJB

Union, Los Lajones Natural Caturra. Sweet & juicy, with mango-like acidity.


----------



## PPapa

Back to Rocko Mountain from the Avenue. That's some phenomenal bean. I also think it's the only one that I have bought over and over again.

I also mentioned to them that they have a typo on their label, hopefully it's not heriloom anymore







).


----------



## YerbaMate170

Was craving some sweet, sweet strawberries so ordered some Foundry Rocko, no regrets. This stuff smells so good when blooming. I will say this though, as awesome as these beans are, they're not quiiitteee as sweet as first gen Rocko


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

YerbaMate170 said:


> Was craving some sweet, sweet strawberries so ordered some Foundry Rocko, no regrets. This stuff smells so good when blooming. I will say this though, as awesome as these beans are, they're not quiiitteee as sweet as first gen Rocko


New crop due in July! - can't wait to see how that one is. I find this one easier to work with than the last crop, especially for espresso but I know what you mean - there was epic sweetness in the first one.


----------



## James811

Nicaraguan fin a Argentina from rave. Really not feeling this one at all, can't get a good cup out of it


----------



## Missy

James811 said:


> Nicaraguan fin a Argentina from rave. Really not feeling this one at all, can't get a good cup out of it


The #1946? Disappointed Me too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

James811 said:


> Nicaraguan fin a Argentina from rave. Really not feeling this one at all, can't get a good cup out of it ��


Give us some info ... dose . weight out , taste imbalance ....What is a good cup ?

Its a natural so , its gonna be a funky cup but tasty


----------



## Scotford

20-59-29sec 6bar.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu this is sweet. I knew there was loads hiding in there but woah. Cranberry juiciness and sticky date sweetness in buckets. Fig rolls on the finish and this is a winner for a guest espresso soon.


----------



## JKK

Scotford said:


> 20-59-29sec 6bar.
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu this is sweet. I knew there was loads hiding in there but woah. Cranberry juiciness and sticky date sweetness in buckets. Fig rolls on the finish and this is a winner for a guest espresso soon.


Mmm sounds nice.

Where is it you will be serving this ?

I want to try !


----------



## Scotford

JKK said:


> Mmm sounds nice.
> 
> Where is it you will be serving this ?
> 
> I want to try !


Hopefully throughout June at Federation in Brixton. Dependent on what I find worth guesting between now and then


----------



## JKK

Cool

I will try and visit . . .

. . . in disguise.


----------



## Step21

James811 said:


> Nicaraguan fin a Argentina from rave. Really not feeling this one at all, can't get a good cup out of it ?


I had my first cup of it today and it was oozing strawberry sweetness. Not much funk, very clean for a natural. I used the Bonavita Immersion cone and the "Fill n' drain" technique expounded by @MWJB


----------



## DoubleShot

The Barn (courtesy of @PPapa ) via Brazen. Niice.


----------



## Ramrod

Bolivia David Vilca Washed Caturra from Hasbean. Just bought the 2kg bag of grean beans. Roasting them in a Nuvo handheld roaster. Very nice


----------



## Step21

Ramrod said:


> Bolivia David Vilca Washed Caturra from Hasbean. Just bought the 2kg bag of grean beans. Roasting them in a Nuvo handheld roaster. Very nice


Glad you like them. 2kg is a lot if you don't! What's the flavours? Brewed or espresso?


----------



## Step21

Some green beans home roasted from Rave

Ethiopian Liya - Guji and Nicuraguan Finca Argentina (450g packs)

The Ethiopian is a washed coffee of small heirloom varietals. Best brew yet was in the Chemex which gave a lovely cup. It's pretty hard to describe the fruit flavours - there's a mixed bag in there. Certainly some musky lychee and perhaps gooseberry. Some brews have given some citric acidity but not this one.

The Nic is a natural catui - it tastes of sweet strawberry (which then turns peachy). Very clean and little funk for a natural. I must have roasted it pretty light as it is not as soluble as most of my home roasts. It's tasting very nice in the 18.5 to 19% EY range

I've been experimenting with V60 and chemex brews as extended bloom (90sec) with equal water to coffee weight (so 12/13g water to bloom 12.5g coffee and giving it a good stir with the wrong end of a teaspoon to make sure everything is wet - there is no flow at all) then at 1min30sec a quick single pour and drain. 98C water bloom and pour. So far it's proving really consistent. Only variable is a minor grind adjustment for different coffees.


----------



## Rhys

Atkinsons 'El Sal' c/o Martin @Mrboots2u (a little darker).

Really nice in milk, and tasty as an espro. Not too dark, it hits the spot just nicely.










Going down well..


----------



## James811

Ordered Thursday, roasted yesterday, delivered 10 minutes ago.

Who has has time to wait!? Not me!


----------



## Vieux Clou

9g of El Fuego with 7g of Rose Diamond, medium dark roast, extracted in the Brikka. 10 cl in the pot, 8 cl in the cup.

At least it was in the cup. That's the trouble with the stuff, it tends to disappear while you're still writing about it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

A small selection of the stuff being drunk on beansnotmachines last couple of weeks


----------



## jlarkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I've been using the Kalita 155 recently for brews and I'm not sure I'll be using my V60 again anytime soon. After going through a bit of a meh phase with home brewing, it's really got me excited about how good coffee at home can be.


In my cup earlier was a square mile Columbian coffee in kalita 155. Was good but did better yesterday with Brazen. Was looking for a simple portable drip brew for one, so trying this.

Is it only me thinking it's remarkably difficult to pull a filter paper out from the stack, without completely pulling it out of shape?


----------



## Ramrod

Step21 said:


> Glad you like them. 2kg is a lot if you don't! What's the flavours? Brewed or espresso?


Brewed in an Aeropress. Chocolate & caramel and a nice full soft mouthfeel. I figured that I couldn't go too far wrong since South America is my favourite growing location and Caturra is my favourite variety (so far).

I can only roast 40-50g at a time so I would have had plenty of opportunity to get them roasted to something drinkable anyway









As it is, I got a roast that I like straight away.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jlarkin said:


> In my cup earlier was a square mile Columbian coffee in kalita 155. Was good but did better yesterday with Brazen. Was looking for a simple portable drip brew for one, so trying this.
> 
> Is it only me thinking it's remarkably difficult to pull a filter paper out from the stack, without completely pulling it out of shape?


Haha. Yes, you need to figure out where you need to push the paper to get it back in shape. Put it in the Kalita first and then gentle pressure near the base of the wonky fin usually does it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm ready for tomorrow ...


----------



## Scotford

Ha!!! 'Scotfords Mystery'!!!

I think I know what it is just by looking at it but I'll let you work it out!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Scotford drinking " the good shit " wowsers . Cherry brandy pie as spro . Super nom funky Turkish delight as milk . The aroma after grinding was pure funk ... Remind me it's a San Juan natural from ?


----------



## Neill

New roaster in Belfast. Had their Ethiopian this morning. I'll have a go at the Kenyan tomorrow. It's a small place and they're only open 2 weeks. Will be interesting to see how they develop.


----------



## Scotford

CampbellSyme. Proper loved that!!!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Bahia that I roasted yesterday, done in the Brikka. Promising.


----------



## DC63

Liked all these but hill and valley was my favourite


----------



## Ramrod

Neill said:


> New roaster in Belfast. Had their Ethiopian this morning. I'll have a go at the Kenyan tomorrow. It's a small place and they're only open 2 weeks. Will be interesting to see how they develop.


Love the name & packaging


----------



## Neill

Ramrod said:


> Love the name & packaging


Yeah, I liked the name. The bags are 100% compostable as well. Valves and all.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Everything is hunky dory - actually - it's a coffee . Courtesy of @Scotford the current house blend at federation .

It's funky and bold . Espresso pulled shorter packs funky punch . Little longer you get smoother fruit notes . In milk kills soft marshmallow Turkish delight sweetness .

No bland coffee coffee at front of house here but a

Real bold blend ( X 2 naturals and something else ) . Tasty tasty


----------



## Scotford

@Mrboots2u that's in MY cup too!


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> @Mrboots2u that's in MY cup too!


Just because I hate to assume - do you have wifi @Scotford and if yes, is it fairly good? I can easily see me working from federation one day - sounds great!


----------



## hotmetal

I need to get myself down there, Boots description sounds like it would be right up my street.


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> CampbellSyme. Proper loved that!!!


Is it the same San Juan Union have on at the moment


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> I need to get myself down there, Boots description sounds like it would be right up my street.


If you like naturals and funk ... It's defo for you


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers yeah I do like that funk - at first when I tried naturals my first thought was 'farmyard' but weirdly I've developed a taste for it! Must head to Brixton to check it out.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Extract's Cast iron Espresso 18-32 in 32s, chocolate with cherries and nice mouthfeel. First time I've tried Extract and loving it.


----------



## jlarkin

GCGlasgow said:


> Extract's Cast iron Espresso 18-32 in 32s, chocolate with cherries and nice mouthfeel. First time I've tried Extract and loving it.


I want Cast Iron to start doing an espresso blend called extract just to make me more confused!


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> Just because I hate to assume - do you have wifi @Scotford and if yes, is it fairly good? I can easily see me working from federation one day - sounds great!


We actually don't have WiFi for exactly the reason you outlined! Don't let that put you off though!


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Is it the same San Juan Union have on at the moment


Dunno actually!


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> We actually don't have WiFi for exactly the reason you outlined! Don't let that put you off though!


Haha, I just got an email saying I could get WiFi on the tube with Vodafone now but I can't get it in your shop? It might just make it tricky to justify a working from "home" status if I have the potential for limited connectivity. Can understand why you wouldn't want average people just cluttering up the place, I just wonder if getting one person like me would help even it out, I'm sure I could get through a LOT of money in even a morning...


----------



## hotmetal

If Regus did speciality coffee LOL!


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> Haha, I just got an email saying I could get WiFi on the tube with Vodafone now but I can't get it in your shop? It might just make it tricky to justify a working from "home" status if I have the potential for limited connectivity. Can understand why you wouldn't want average people just cluttering up the place, I just wonder if getting one person like me would help even it out, I'm sure I could get through a LOT of money in even a morning...


Oh I get that some people will happily pay their way whilst sat laptopping but unfortunately, the vast majority don't and that's a damn shame.


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> the vast majority don't and that's a damn shame.


I'm rarely working from anywhere but office or home but have noticed that - they annoy the heck out of me anyway  and that's without it impacting on my business


----------



## hotmetal

It's almost as if it's "a thing", to pose as an east London entrepreneur with your mac book air, supposedly coming up with be next big thing, but actually just facebooking and making a cortado last all morning. I feel sorry for all the coffee shops that are full of 'semi-customers', watching people poke their head round the door, see no free tables and walk on.


----------



## Scotford

That is pretty much my point. We have a 'no laptop' rule on the weekends when we are busy and people are generally quite understanding. I did have to dumb it down to some arrogant arse recently who was hogging up two tables and 4 seats with loads of paperwork and a single espresso when we had a queue down the street and he was less than impressed when I said 'look mate, I'm happy for you to take up a seat but unless these bits of paper are going to pay their way, they need to move, sharpish'.


----------



## Scotford

Just cupped a load of samples for our new house blend. More funk is on the cards as I'm swaying towards a super funky natural Kenyan as the base and then a really cool off-piste to round it out a bit. Summery shiznit on the cards!


----------



## Wobin19

Rwanda Gashonga from Sundlaug. When folks say Juicy when describing coffee I never really got it, until now. This coffee gives that kind of feel you get when chewing a wine gum or a starburst. Had to grind very fine on this one and went 20 into 40 in 35 sec. Testing notes say rubharb and clementine with warm spices but has a nice sweetness to it. Excellent as espresso and sublime in a flat white. Yummmmm.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tomorrow is going to be a good day for coffee . Thanks @Scotford and @jeebsy







a


----------



## Scotford

Awww yeah that Kenya PB is ace!


----------



## malling

Just got this - really looking forward to this coffee


----------



## fluffles

malling said:


> Just got this - really looking forward to this coffee


Nice to see Sundlaug getting a fair bit of love on here lately.

I'm currently sipping a new coffee of theirs (not yet released - I think it's Kenyan, looks like a peaberry). Blackcurrants/blackberry sweetness, pleasing acidity but not super-bright. Hint of cocoa on the finish (or maybe that's the chocolate cake I've just eaten!).


----------



## Vieux Clou

Still my Bahia roast of the 14th, in the Brikka. Today it has developed rather confectionery-like notes, almost like vanilla toffee, while retaining the same sort of good round bass note that you find much more strongly in Rose Diamond. A touch of acidity, nothing startling, just enough to brighten it a bit This one's making a fair bid to becoming a favourite.

At this rate my 250g roast isn't going to last until it's mature enough for espresso.


----------



## filthynines

I have Pact's Rwandan Kamegeli Nyarusiza. It was pre-ground for cafetiere (they sent it as a gift), and so that's where I put it. 1:10 ratio, came out quite nice.


----------



## Scotford

fluffles said:


> I'm currently sipping a new coffee of theirs (not yet released - I think it's Kenyan, looks like a peaberry). Blackcurrants/blackberry sweetness, pleasing acidity but not super-bright. Hint of cocoa on the finish (or maybe that's the chocolate cake I've just eaten!).


That Gakayuni PB was sent to me as a sample and it was good! Loads of typical blackcurrants and sugar sweetness but I got a heap of honeysuckle through it as a pour-over.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

This morning I was drinking a first prototype roast of a new Kenyan (Ngunguru AA). It's the first coffee we'll have roasted after doing a lot of the pre-production profiling on the Ikawa. It's coffee that scored 91 and so we were keen to try to get it right with as little waste as possible! First impressions are really good but it's early days as coffee is still really lively (only roasted 12 hours previously!). Big juicy blackcurrants all the way. Can't wait till it settles down a bit.


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> That Gakayuni PB was sent to me as a sample and it was good! Loads of typical blackcurrants and sugar sweetness but I got a heap of honeysuckle through it as a pour-over.


Dear Green are test roasting that just now, sounds interesting


----------



## Scotford

One really decent coffee day for me today. Borrowing (read: fixing) a Mahlkonig Tanzania at the moment so thought I'd make the most of it!









Have been putting these four through their paces today in both AeroPress and V60. Same recipes for all (AP: 15g - 230g 1:30 total brew. V60: 16g - 250g 2:30 total brew)

Tweega washed, Tanzania, Assembly.

Had this a few times in various places recently as espresso and have enjoyed it so far. First time trying their 'espresso roast' as filter but really enjoyed it and will definitely consider getting Tweega as a guest in the future from someone.

AP - milk chocolate and hazelnuts with cherry sweetness and a slight acidity.

V60 - much cleaner, cherries again but lively and crisp with a toffee finish.

LSOL. The Barn.

Has mellowed out a bit, not getting vegetation from the dry grounds any more. Seems to have grown up a bit. AP was quite underwhelming but could definitely have pushed the brew time and gotten more out of it.

AP - grapefruit gin and tonic. Cut grass came to mind.

V60 - Definitely Kenyan. Clean, sweet and very complex. Robinsons Apple and Blackcurrant when hot, then juicy, zesty and sparkling citrus with the grapefruit underlying all throughout.

Adado Yirg Natural, Ethiopia. Sundlaug.

A recent discovery and an instant winner. Have been shotting this through the EK at 1:3.2 ratio and getting extreme levels of funk and sweetness. Cupped, it was awesome too and will definitely make its way on as my guest batch brew in the next month or so (stocks permitting).

AP - earthy in a typical yirg way, sweet and really chewy. Toffeeapple feel, strawberries and cream. Surprising clarity considering the processing. Little to no acidity.

V60 - Blueberry frigging cheesecake. Excellent!

Cerro De Jesus washed, Nicaragua. Pharmacie.

Now. This farm last year was one of my favourites and Pharmacie were one of the standout shops from one of my Brighton/Hove trips last year so to get some of their samples with this badboy included perked up my tastebuds to no end! Not sure how long they've been roasting for, but WOW they have nailed what they are doing already! Can't wait to get back down there and see what they are doing these days.

AP - Black forest gateaux came through with a mature port sweetness and intense stone fruit in the main body.

V60 - bang on the notes from the bag. Black cherry and sticky dates to start, sweetness in waves and then a cola fizziness and sherry cleanliness on the finish.

YAY for caffeine shakes!


----------



## Yes Row

Metaxa 5* and coke on the balcony in Cyprus...nice!

Did have CCD with Rave Signature this morning, with a brandy on the side, same tonight I hazard a guess


----------



## Rob_EthioBean

hotmetal said:


> It's almost as if it's "a thing", to pose as an east London entrepreneur with your mac book air, supposedly coming up with be next big thing, but actually just facebooking and making a cortado last all morning. I feel sorry for all the coffee shops that are full of 'semi-customers', watching people poke their head round the door, see no free tables and walk on.


I was once one a Cortado rationer - not anymore tho. It's even more frustrating when they occupy three or four more seats with their belongings: coat, bag etc


----------



## Rhys

Carvetii 'Cup of Excellence 2015'










Decided to 'spro' it, 14g>30g with 10s pre-infusion. Very nice.. Made it as a 6oz flat white as well, and he orangey acidity cuts through the milk nicely. These don't give an espresso recipe on the back, just French press, V60 and AeroPress. AeroPress is nice as well. Am really liking Carvetti and the min, especially their SO espresso and espresso blend. My other half is tucking into a 6oz flattie made with their decaf roast, and it tastes really nice, not biscuity like others I've had.


----------



## Step21

Last of my home roasted Tanzanian tweega from Rave. Was about to do a v60 when the much neglected aeropress caught my eye hiding at the back of the cupboard.

So inverted 12.5g/225g brew water allin at 98c. 3 min steep, 1 min plunge medium/fine drip grind. 4min total. Fruity and sweet plums with a bit more body than pourover. Nice. Need to try this more often


----------



## Rhys

Finishing off some Atkinsons El Sal (a little bit darker) c/o Martin










14g > 33.3g 10s pre. Smooth start with a nice acidity cutting in. Bit on the darker side, more med/dark

Next up, just scraped another 14g out (few beans left) to try with milk.










Finishing off a bottle of full fat as I;d use the Oatly up with our lasses Carvetii decaf. Nice smooth flavour with enough acidity to not let it be too mellow.

Cheers @Mrboots2u


----------



## MWJB

Has Bean Brazil natural Rubi & Union Brazil FAF671, both in the SS Kalita Wave 185, 13.5g:230g.


----------



## jeebsy

MWJB said:


> Has Bean Brazil natural Rubi & Union Brazil FAF671, both in the SS Kalita Wave 185, 13.5g:230g.


What did you think of the FAF?


----------



## MWJB

jeebsy said:


> What did you think of the FAF?


Interesting & very tasty, nice hoppy, bittersweet balance & some floral notes.


----------



## inbaobigiay

in Vietnam and grind coffee to be brought up then, enjoy using a so-called "fin"


----------



## pjbuk

Rave Fudge blend in a flat white


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the posts about our beans on here lately - just been taking a browse through the forum and glad to hear people are enjoying our coffees. We've worked with some really good speciality coffee shops around the UK and Europe over the last few months and it's great to see the recent feedback on here (and across at Beans Not Machines). In case of interest, we updated our site yesterday to talk a bit more about our approach to sourcing and roasting.

Currently drinking our new Kenyan peaberry from Gakuyuini, which we released on Thursday. Brewed in V60, medium grind on EK43, 15g coffee + 250g water in about 2m 35s. Really distinctive blackcurrant and white grape notes from the SL varietals, blackcurrant and floral aroma, classic Kenyan acidity (zingy rather than sharp), nice amount of sweetness and then mellows in the finish with some honey, black tea and cocoa notes. Thanks to various forum members for web orders lately, appreciate it!


----------



## Glenn

Hi Matt

I will drop you a PM with our advertising rates









Glenn


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the posts about our beans on here lately - just been taking a browse through the forum and glad to hear people are enjoying our coffees. We've worked with some really good speciality coffee shops around the UK and Europe over the last few months and it's great to see the recent feedback on here (and across at Beans Not Machines). In case of interest, we updated our site yesterday to talk a bit more about our approach to sourcing and roasting.
> 
> Currently drinking our new Kenyan peaberry from Gakuyuini, which we released on Thursday. Brewed in V60, medium grind on EK43, 15g coffee + 250g water in about 2m 35s. Really distinctive blackcurrant and white grape notes from the SL varietals, blackcurrant and floral aroma, classic Kenyan acidity (zingy rather than sharp), nice amount of sweetness and then mellows in the finish with some honey, black tea and cocoa notes. Thanks to various forum members for web orders lately, appreciate it!


I hope you guys join the community as advertisers. It's great to have roasters from up our way making waves. I can't wait to try some of your beans, been meaning to for a while. Let us know if you fancy a coffee swap.


----------



## Missy

This morning I was pleasantly surprised by a cup of rountons granary blend as a filter coffee. The blend seems to have been specifically designed to work well&be foolproof in a "normal" coffee shop, pleasantly sweet and chocolatey. It's inspired me to want to try some of their other coffees, I was really impressed.

Especially when I add it was a pre church cuppa produced by older ladies!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Caravan - el Jardin ( nominally a filter roast ) . Pineapple - yellow - sweet - Delish ...


----------



## scottgough

Rave Mocha Java.

First time I've tried this blend, much better than I was expecting. Very full bodied, but smooth and mellow at the same time, lovely.

Super easy to dial in as well, 2nd extraction spot on, 18g in, 45g out in 37 Sec, nice thick syrupy flow









5 sec @ 4Bar, 20 sec @ 8n Bar, and 12 @ 5 Bar.


----------



## YerbaMate170

A shoutout to Freehand Roasters in Coventry - never heard of them but a cafe I was in today served their beans and I had a really great espresso, full of flavour, was pleasantly shocked as I didn't have high standards going into it.


----------



## Scotford

Ortega - Finca La Cabana Washed Bourbon, Colombia. Assembly. 16 - 250, 2:30tbt.

Slight lime acidity from the get go which makes way for a more subtle complexity before finishing with a sweet yet sparkling finish. Super clean and refreshing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@foundryroasters.com

Bag no 1 .... As espresso floral berry Fruits - caramel sweetness - subtle and nom .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried Raves Rawanda Simbi this morning. I tried a couple of attempts at the low pressure shots on the Sage.

18=>36g in 37 secs and 18=>40g in 39 secs. I'm getting red fruits and choc which was nice but with a slight papery aftertaste.

I'm might switch back to straight 9 bar. Has anyone tried these before any pointer?


----------



## Scotford

Cerro De Jesus, Nicaragua - Pharmacie. V60. 16-250-2:30tbt.

So sweet. Caramel chewiness coating the mouth from the start, with plums and dark ripe cherries. There's a slight acidity that comes to the fore at the end of the cup which reminds me of ruby port and lemonade, then BAM goes the sugary finish.

Top. Notch.


----------



## Scotford

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tried Raves Rawanda Simbi this morning. I tried a couple of attempts at the low pressure shots on the Sage.
> 
> 18=>36g in 37 secs and 18=>40g in 39 secs. I'm getting red fruits and choc which was nice but with a slight papery aftertaste.
> 
> I'm might switch back to straight 9 bar. Has anyone tried these before any pointer?


With a Major, you're probably going for too long a shot time which might be the finish you talked of. I've used a Major with our blend on longer, low pressure shots and the body gets a bit thin and a slight aftertaste. Pulling the same shots from the M1 were incredible so I dropped the ext time to 30 and got much better results.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> With a Major, you're probably going for too long a shot time which might be the finish you talked of. I've used a Major with our blend on longer, low pressure shots and the body gets a bit thin and a slight aftertaste. Pulling the same shots from the M1 were incredible so I dropped the ext time to 30 and got much better results.


Cheers Scotford. I have done 40+ sec shots using the Major with low pressure shots and its produced some great results, but I get what your saying.

I'll give it a try with going finer and shorter time and stick with the more traditional espresso range.


----------



## Step21

HasBean Kenya Kigiri AA washed (home roasted) brewed via Bonavita Immersion brewer "fill n'drain" technique

Buckets of sweetness and soft ripe fruit - blackcurrant, blackberry, black cherry, grape. Stonking!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Scotford. I have done 40+ sec shots using the Major with low pressure shots and its produced some great results, but I get what your saying.
> 
> I'll give it a try with going finer and shorter time and stick with the more traditional espresso range.


 @Scotford thanks for the advice tried shorter time shots with Raves Rwanda at low pressure. 18=>33g in 34 secs seemed much better. No paper aftertaste, strong choc and stewed fruits.


----------



## Scotford

Hai5!!!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Guatemalan espresso from Langora roasters in Norway, served at FCP in Bristol. Very nice, another roaster to put on the list to try.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rave Rwanda 18=>34g 32 secs sage low preasure. Stewed red fruits berry and choc. Yom!


----------



## NJD1977

urbanbumpkin said:


> Rave Rwanda 18=>34g 32 secs sage low preasure. Stewed red fruits berry and choc. Yom!


I got a bag of this recently from Rave as it was on sale. Have to agree, it's delicious. Very smooth milky chocolate with dark fruits but not overpowering. I shall be buying again.


----------



## hilltopbrews

been cupping Kenya AA which has just been roasted and degassed. Fantastic coffee!

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## Step21

First couple of brews with HasBean natural Kenyan Othaya Chinga (home roasted). I tried to roast as lightly as i could given the cupping notes on the HB website.

It's turned out to be a well balanced and very clean cup with virtually no natural funkiness. I'm getting licquorice (not huge but evident), good sweetness and a hint of choc in the body. I've brewed with Bonavita Fill n' drain and then a 2 pour AltoAir V60 (just to beef up the body a bit which was slightly lacking in the Bonavita). It's very nice. I was expecting something much more whacky.

I'd be interested to know how others find it when roasted by HB. Think i'll try and go further on the next batch and see what happens.


----------



## hotmetal

Really enjoying my Rocko Mountain Reserve from @Jollybean. It also grinds very nicely with almost no clumps. Has that classic natural taste and is a bit like hot strawberry milkshake as a cappuccino, just like everyone seems to say. Glad I went for a kilo of this.


----------



## Vieux Clou

In my cup this morning there is SFA. Doc has forbidden me coffee while he's trying to stabilize my heart medication. Don't see why: he could tune the bloody vasodilators to allow for a couple of espressos, FFS.


----------



## Step21

Vieux Clou said:


> In my cup this morning there is SFA. Doc has forbidden me coffee while he's trying to stabilize my heart medication. Don't see why: he could tune the bloody vasodilators to allow for a couple of espressos, FFS.


Sorry to hear that. I take it decaf is not an option you want to pursue? Hope you get sorted asap


----------



## Morningfuel

Goldstone espresso blend from small batch coffee.

Delicious. I had it aeropress, 12g +230g water just off the boil and filtered with an s filter.

Honey and bitter chocolate flavours, with a very long after taste of bitter honey (if that makes sense). I had it with a little hot milk and it was delicious for a morning brew.


----------



## Scotford

This batchin bizniss is bitchin


----------



## R6GYY

Lidl Kenyan ground coffee in my Aeropress in work. Very nice for £1.79!

https://www.lidlcommunity.co.uk/t5/Product-Reviews/DELUXE-Kenyan-Coffee/cns-p/5079


----------



## PPapa

I placed an order on Union on weekend and the website said that the weekend orders would be processed on Monday and shipped by Tuesday. However, they shipped it only on Wednesday afternoon (or at least they promised to). Still no sight of the postie today and I ran out of beans yesterday.

Found some Has Bean Brazilian from IMM (from end of April) in the cupboard. I thought, let's give it a try on the Wave. Few sips later, I am desperately hoping the postie to show up with beans today.


----------



## James811

Nothing put PG tips as I'm back offshore.

After 6 weeks off, I've been very spoiled with my chemex, aeropress and my fresh beans, as well as a few really good cups in NYC from grumpy cafe I can't even look at that Nescafé gold blend sitting on the side


----------



## Phil104

James811 said:


> Nothing put PG tips as I'm back offshore.
> 
> After 6 weeks off, I've been very spoiled with my chemex, aeropress and my fresh beans, as well as a few really good cups in NYC from grumpy cafe I can't even look at that Nescafé gold blend sitting on the side


Grim&#8230; it's good, though, that the first place that you have turned to for therapy is the Forum.


----------



## Phil104

In one fell swoop today finished the Guatemalan Los Jocotales that came via Has Bean's SSSSS (and was initially like drinking rum and raisin ice cream but then, with time, became less rum like) and started the June SSSSS edition, El Salvador Finca La Gloria&#8230; just one shot so far and need to tighten the grind but it was enough to get the dark chocolate promised (not so much the blueberries).


----------



## np123

Phil104 said:


> In one fell swoop today finished the Guatemalan Los Jocotales that came via Has Bean's SSSSS (and was initially like drinking rum and raisin ice cream but then, with time, became less rum like) and started the June SSSSS edition, El Salvador Finca La Gloria&#8230; just one shot so far and need to tighten the grind but it was enough to get the dark chocolate promised (not so much the blueberries).


With you there on both beans. Rum and raisin on the first one, and was actually the one I liked the most this year so far from the sssss. The el Salvador is nice too, but as you say, no blueberry.


----------



## Phil104

np123 said:


> With you there on both beans. Rum and raisin on the first one, and was actually the one I liked the most this year so far from the sssss. The el Salvador is nice too, but as you say, no blueberry.


 Maybe it will develop with time or appear in a pour over. And, I agree about the Guatemalan - right from the opening of the bag it was stand out.


----------



## Daren




----------



## filthynines

Jailbreak by Hasbean on espresso at home. My palate is not yet sophisticated enough for me to describe it (and most of you likely know already), but I feel a pulled a shot better than the two or three cafes round here that I know serves it; so I'm pleased


----------



## Missy

filthynines said:


> Jailbreak by Hasbean on espresso at home. My palate is not yet sophisticated enough for me to describe it (and most of you likely know already), but I feel a pulled a shot better than the two or three cafes round here that I know serves it; so I'm pleased


Give describing it a go... that's what I've been doing, and it has really helped me get more out of coffee right from the start. Even if it's just "rich, sweet, fluffy" or whatever, if you get into doing it then one day you'll shock yourself by realising that there really is the taste of "the scent of freshly mown grass"(! Slightly ridiculous one there!) or in my case I can now differentiate between "chocolatey like galaxy vs chocolatey like bournville" it's worth trying to put words to what you taste.


----------



## Morningfuel

Got rave Rwanda simbi cheap the other day (well, cheaper).

Rested for 5 days since roasting so far and first cups today.

Black aeropress first, 13g beans ground in a rhino at 3 clicks, 230g tap water. Push grounds underwater but no stirring, steep 3 minute, then slow press through an s filter (which is now getting a bit bendy).

Very rich! It makes me think of a bar of bourneville chocolate if you left it in your mouth to melt. I know that's a hideous tasting note but I'm new to this. It's dark chocolate but fruity - it says blackcurrant on the bag, but it's more a generic fruity acidity. The cup was oily and had some fines thanks to the metal filter (worked great on the goldstone espresso blend but may lose to paper here), which maybe contributed to masking the blackcurrant. Or maybe it's just me.

Im going to try another cup before work with a paper filter but otherwise the same recipe. It was spectacularly oily in the cup, so I want to see how it is without so much.

All said, delicious, and rave definitely have another repeat customer (I hope to save by buying larger bags at a time).


----------



## MWJB

Square Mile, Kenya Kagumoini PB - Sowden brew, like hot, red grape juice


----------



## Vieux Clou

With cardiac surgeon's blessing I have returned to having a couple of espressi per diem, but in the meantime I had given away all my roasted stock. This morning I found a bag of Kibingo, roasted in April, that still had ~100g in it. I hadn't given away because it was too old to drink, and in a what the hell mood I did myself a cup in the Europiccola. Surprise, surprise, it wasn't bad at all. Had another after lunch.

Roasted a couple of batches yesterday, Bahia and El Fuego, looking forward to a cup of fresh in a few days.


----------



## Scotford

Tanzania Tweega AA by Pharmacie bulk brewed and crash chilled today. 65gpl, 6:45 total brew time with a 15% total water bloom for 30secs.

Cloudy lemonade acidity and cherry blossom with an oh so silky body. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Had a go at Sunday's El Fuego roast: a wee bit too light, another minute would have been better. I often wonder if you can pop beans back in the roaster after trying them - probably be disastrous.


----------



## Scotford

Vieux Clou said:


> Had a go at Sunday's El Fuego roast: a wee bit too light, another minute would have been better. I often wonder if you can pop beans back in the roaster after trying them - probably be disastrous.


Maybe with a seriously high charge temp you'd be able to crisp up the outside but that'd make them underdeveloped inside and crunchy on the out. I'd have thought that a VERY long slow ramp up would be better.


----------



## filthynines

I had Hasbean's Blake blend in my mug this morning, sort of. I say sort of cost I was about two grammes short of a full portafilter and the coffee flew out of the machine. Methinks this probably wasn't representative of the blend, so I'll give it another try sometime.


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> I had Hasbean's Blake blend in my mug this morning, sort of. I say sort of cost I was about two grammes short of a full portafilter and the coffee flew out of the machine. Methinks this probably wasn't representative of the blend, so I'll give it another try sometime.


you are weighing your dose ?


----------



## MarkT

Mid week espresso from IMM Brazil Fazenda Passeio.

Definitely liquidise kit Kat. Lol. Sweet Caramel (not too sweet) chocolate wafers, pleasantly bitter, has body, just a little citrus, smokey, pleasantly sharp/sour, lingers on your tongue. It's a good mixture of flavours very good as an espresso.


----------



## filthynines

Mrboots2u said:


> you are weighing your dose ?


Certainly am. Ran out of beans at 16g.


----------



## JKK

Colonna's Ethiopia Nano Challa.

Espresso - Delicious, dark fruit, with hint of jasmine.

V60 - Floral-ish, but unusually I preferred as espresso.


----------



## mmmatron

V60 - lovely cherry and cinder toffee with a nice bright acidity, love it. pretty damn good for espresso too


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Kenya Gachatha AA - Light, clean, very sweet & juicy, a little floral, tasting notes of nectarine, white sugar & marshmallow. Very nice.


----------



## Snakehips

Currently enjoying the tail end of a bag of Indian Monsooned Malabar as 5 oz flat whites.

Beans roasted by @froggystyle and available from his new tea & coffee emporium.


----------



## Morningfuel

Rwanda simbi again, now rested about 11 days.

Had it in a 6 cup moka, 4 clicks on rhinowares (one click coarser than my aeropress setting) and fit 30g coffee into the basket. Which is annoying as my arm aches from grinding the 40g I thought I'd require!

Spectacular flavour, though! Got approx 200ml out from 300ml in before the coffee started looking blonde and I doused in cold water. I made it up with cold milk and ice and I was rewarded with a cool hit of rich, chocolatey flavour with a very definite berry flavour at the start. It's very sweet, too. Perhaps not the perfect iced milky drink, but it was damned good and I feel like I've extracted more flavour, particularly fruit, than I did with aeropress long steeping.

Properly enjoyed my wake up bevvy, this morning.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Ancient horrible second-crack Bahia, black as your hat, shiny and bitter. Why? I'm still asking myself. After all, I'm not a caffeine addict...


----------



## Phil104

Pulled a bag of Small Batch's Colombia la Espada y el Guamo out of the freezer. It's 'a delicate and complex filter' - and was totally lovely when I drank it at the London Coffee Festival. But it makes a good espresso - chocolate, light caramel, and a bit of berry in there. Will try it as a drip maybe later or tomorrow and carry on with espresso.


----------



## Missy

Still on Casa Espressos Kenyan Theri. It's still delicious. As an espresso it's losing the massive smack of tomato, but that creeps through into the milk as a soft fruity acidity that's making me not want this bag to end...


----------



## Jason1wood

Enjoying a lovely espresso of 'Wide Eyed and Legless'

Milk chocolate and lovely citrus acidity.

Couldn't wait any longer so 7 day resting it was.


----------



## filthynines

Pact's Sertao Natural in Aeropress. Not keen at all. No cherry, no almond. Could be any off-the-shelf coffee from a supermarket.


----------



## MWJB

filthynines said:


> Pact's Sertao Natural in Aeropress. Not keen at all. No cherry, no almond. Could be any off-the-shelf coffee from a supermarket.


What was your method?


----------



## filthynines

2015 champ's method from here: https://worldaeropresschampionship.com/recipes/

Tried a longer steep earlier in the week. That was no good, either.


----------



## MWJB

Odd because off the shelf supermarket coffee usually tastes fairly good in an Aeropress.


----------



## James811

I find it hard to make a bad cup in an aeropress. When I'm offshore and I use week old supermarket stuff (if/when I run out of what I bring) I find it semi decent.


----------



## filthynines

Bad choice of beans I think. Have plenty of Rave stuff to try out in the next few weeks.


----------



## icon_boy

Bella Barista's Milk Buster - pretty damn good as a latte!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Rave's Tanzanian. I had a flat white while I was there last week and it was amazing. I am now trying to replicate it at home.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Me: Had a go at Sunday's El Fuego roast: a wee bit too light, another minute would have been better. I often wonder if you can pop beans back in the roaster after trying them - probably be disastrous.



Scotford said:


> Maybe with a seriously high charge temp you'd be able to crisp up the outside but that'd make them underdeveloped inside and crunchy on the out. I'd have thought that a VERY long slow ramp up would be better.


Just noticed this - thanks, I'll try it. Put them in the Gene cold and take them up to ~220° over 10 minutes, what do you think?


----------



## Grahamg

Union house blend as espresso. Once I'd got past my usual ristretto default extraction habit, it's crack on at 1:2. Lovely.


----------



## Scotford

Vieux Clou said:


> , I'll try it. Put them in the Gene cold and take them up to ~220° over 10 minutes, what do you think?


Honestly, I wouldn't bother. Maybe try finding a method that'll satisfy.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Quarter Horse Kenya as a spro. Choc /caramel with Apple + sweet fruits and a nice amount of acidity. A nice balanced clean shot.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Scotford said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't bother. Maybe try finding a method that'll satisfy.


Yeah, that's what I decided. It was getting on for a week old so heating it would have just oxidized it more quickly. It's in the bin now and I did a couple of roasts this morning.


----------



## Minorcatastrophe

Union - Los Lajones natural cattura, Panama for me. Its my first from Union & not sure it's my thing really.


----------



## MWJB

Minorcatastrophe said:


> Union - Los Lajones natural cattura, Panama for me. Its my first from Union & not sure it's my thing really.


What's your recipe?


----------



## Minorcatastrophe

French press and as coarse a grind as my Cuisinart burr mill will do.


----------



## UncleJake

Foundry's Rocko Mountain... barely rested at 7 days. Cracking as an Aeropress - crazy as a flat white and wonderful as an espresso. 'Coffee' is probably the mildest of it's flavours! It's all melon and tropical fruit. Rhubarb too. Good week ahead.


----------



## MWJB

Minorcatastrophe said:


> French press and as coarse a grind as my Cuisinart burr mill will do.


Try going finer, like fine drip, leave it 20mins, pour off the first 30-50ml, pour carefully without kicking up silt from the bed with the plunger. Start about 54-56g/l.


----------



## banjobill

Reading some of these posts makes me feel rather inferior!! I just get my beans / grounds from Monmouth in London, randomly picking whichever they have that I like the taste of!


----------



## MWJB

banjobill said:


> Reading some of these posts makes me feel rather inferior!! I just get my beans / grounds from Monmouth in London, randomly picking whichever they have that I like the taste of!


So long as you're enjoying what you drink, that's what matters . Share the love when you do enjoy it.


----------



## Drewster

banjobill said:


> Reading some of these posts makes me feel rather inferior!! I just get my beans / grounds from Monmouth in London, randomly picking *whichever they have that I like the taste of*!


There are many worse systems than drinking what you like  (and not many better)


----------



## hotmetal

Nothing wrong with Monmouth - although if you grind your own it'll be even better.

I'm currently really enjoying Jollybean's Rocko Mountain Reserve and so is SWMBO, who normally says she likes what I make but has been raving about these. (No, pun on 2 roaster names wasn't intended!)


----------



## James811

hotmetal said:


> Nothing wrong with Monmouth - although if you grind your own it'll be even better.
> 
> I'm currently really enjoying Jollybean's Rocko Mountain Reserve and so is SWMBO, who normally says she likes what I make but has been raving about these. (No, pun on 2 roaster names wasn't intended!)


Hasbean and rave, I like it! My sort of humour haha!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Yesterday's roast of Bahia, done in the Brikka. Not bad: tending towards a "roasty" flavour so I couldn't have roasted it much longer without killing it, but some of the eigenflavour (sorry, lapsed physicist at work) still coming through. Think I'll blend it with something lighter, the Brazilians have a lot of bottom.


----------



## YerbaMate170

I've been drinking Rave's Hakuna Matata for a few days, my palate is very sensitive to anything roasted past light, which means I normally find even medium roasts to be "bitter" - as such I was worried when I ordered this, but giving it a few days, you can really tell it's good quality coffee. I still get a bit of that bitterness but as I'm trying to stress I think that's just me, but you also get a nice acidity to it. Not much sweetness for me (I'm having this as filter) but still enjoyable.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Enjoying Foundry's CPCK Congo Red Bourbon - wonderfully complex with a bright grapefruit finish. Very forgiving brew parameter-wise. Highly recommended.


----------



## Scotford

A friggin DELICIOUS el Salvador at the new 3FE site brewed via Chemex and Splurty (SP9) this morning. Sweet apricots and Turkish delight. Bought a bag after the first sip!

Stunning showroom too!


----------



## Jurredb

Sadly a Starbucks coldbrew.


----------



## Missy

Jurredb said:


> Sadly a Starbucks coldbrew.


Commiserations.

I've decided Starbucks is the place to.go when you have pmt and need caffeinated syrup and chocolate in a vat.


----------



## filthynines

First pop at Rave's Chatswood Blend on espresso. First thought was "too dark to be a regular", but it's developed rather pleasantly as I've gone along. Will have to have another to check









Also had a lovely aeropress this morning, also Rave. Will have to remind myself what it was, but it was redolent of blueberry muffins. Lovely and clean.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last weeks shots . Campbell and Syme - guji - peaches and nice acidity .


----------



## filthynines

filthynines said:


> First pop at Rave's Chatswood Blend on espresso. First thought was "too dark to be a regular", but it's developed rather pleasantly as I've gone along. Will have to have another to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had a lovely aeropress this morning, also Rave. Will have to remind myself what it was, but it was redolent of blueberry muffins. Lovely and clean.


Aaaaand I completely destroyed the Chatswood by extracting for too long on the second go. Lovely flow, but clearly too quick because a 30-second shot almost filled my 100ml cup.

Just need AAA batteries for my mini-scales and then I can really start to see what's what.


----------



## Phil104

Filtering and enjoying the refreshing Small Batch Colombian La Espada and once again thinking that the major drawback of freezing beans is that generally once they're one, they're gone.


----------



## jeebsy

20160614_175139 by wjheenan, on Flickr

http://avenue.coffee/shop/wote-lot-1-ethiopia-225g/

Superb. Absolutely superb. Getting more of a creamy lemon with some florals on the finish through the Chemex but it's quality.


----------



## filthynines

Back to the Chatswood blend again. I think 1:2 ratio is too strong for my tastes, and 1:2.5 provides for a nicely balanced - if strong - espresso.


----------



## James811

@filthynines

Im not too into my espresso but a 1:3 ratio is my preference


----------



## DavidBondy

Very surprisingly, today I am drinking a medium roast coffee. I only drink espresso and usually go for very dark beans. However, on a recent trip to Zimbabwe, I descended, unannounced, on roaster Lyn Rogers who has a farm not too far from Mutare in the Eastern highlands. Lyn roasts locally grown Arabica coffee from the Eastern Highlands on a home-built, charcoal-fuelled roaster in a lean-to behind his farm. It uses a blacksmith's forge-type blower to get the coals really hot and all sorts of flaps and fans to blow away the chaff etc. He grinds the beans with a modified maize mill (usually used to make maize into "Mealie Meal" for making sadza) and supplies cafes and restaurants in Harare and locally. I think he said he was roasting about 400kg a month.

Lyn gave me 250g bag of his medium-roasted Vumba beans and I opened them this week. I was really surprised at what a delicious cup of espresso this makes! Mellow, lots of berry flavours but without great acidity - which is what I usually dislike about lighter roasts. An absolute revelation! I am contacting Lyn by email to ask him to send me some more beans (via my sister-in-law in Mutare) so that I can continue to enjoy them!

View attachment 21572


Incidentally, I first read about Lyn and his wife Ros by reading a book written by their son, the well-known travel writer Douglas Rogers, who has written a brilliant account of the life of white farmers in Zim under Robert Mugabe. I highly recommend it: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Resort-Zimbabwe-Memoir-ebook/dp/B00486U24Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1465983267&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Last+Resort

David


----------



## Scotford

Finca Los Andes, El Salvador, washed bourbon by 3FE. 16-240g v60, 2:35 tbt.

Seriously peachy in this at first then chock a block with toffee and almost custard mouth feel. Very interesting.


----------



## Vieux Clou

^^^ Red or Yellow? I had some yellow bourbon honey process from Peru(?) once, it was superb.

Tried Monday's El Fuego roast in the Brikka, still not too happy, more experimentation needed. I've been trying to stretch the roast after FC by dropping from 250° to 220° or 200°, but I haven't got the time right yet. I use the Porlex for the Brikka so as not to lose the Grinta's setting, and this last roast was tougher than usual to grind but required fewer turns than usual. Still trying to suss that one out.


----------



## James811

Two of has beans offering through the Kalita.

El Salvador finca Santa petrona and Costa Rica finca de licho

The El Salvador was very good, my first coffee from has bean and I am not disappointed. Very big body and mouthfeel, good chocolate and sweet flavours. Not fruity sweet though.

The Costa Rica has a great rep and for good reason. It's a really sweet fruity cup, perfect acidity and some nice lingering chocolate on the finish. Absolutely great!

If you've never tried it, do.

And if you have, get it again haha


----------



## Missy

Back to Raves San Pascual. It's as crazy and delicious as I remember. Currently in the V60 while I clean the classic. Have to confess it's been sat 3 weeks in my cupboard due to buying too much at once, but still amazingly fruity. Bit more black cherry icecream than strawberry but I suspect that's the method as much as the ageing.


----------



## Morningfuel

Two today. More rave fudge blend, which is utterly fantastic. 6 cup moka pot, rhinowares grinder at 4 clicks (one click coarser than aeropress) and 35g beans to give two 75ml shots for me and the lass and one 50ml shot for nan, then blended 3:1 with hot milk. Delicious fudgey sweet flavour that cuts through milk. Bit bitter when drank from the pot, probably down to the moka being imperfect as a method,but probably the best milky coffee I've ever had. going to try the chocolatey chatswood blend next.

Then I tried my rave Kenyan thangaini aa. First in a 2 cup moka, ground at 4 clicks on rhino. Bloody awful -bitter as sin with no flavour. Cut it with milk and it was... okay, I guess.

Then I ground at 3 click, 12.5g in 230g water in aeropress, stewed for 4 minutes then pressed. Delicious! Tart fruit acidity followed by a smooth,sweet berry on the aftertaste. Yum yum. Want more but starting to vibrate.

It's never seeing a moka again...


----------



## filthynines

Had another go at Rave's Chatswood. Too strong for espresso, but palatable as a 1:1 Americano using a 50ml shot. Maybe I'll try a latte with it tomorrow, though I'm not a big milk-in-coffee drinker.


----------



## filthynines

Morningfuel said:


> Then I tried my rave Kenyan thangaini aa. First in a 2 cup moka, ground at 4 clicks on rhino. Bloody awful -bitter as sin with no flavour. Cut it with milk and it was... okay, I guess.


I think it makes an excellent cup from a cafetiere - give it a go


----------



## Vieux Clou

Nescafé instant decaff. Wonderful stuff.

just joking.


----------



## Minorcatastrophe

Pact - Sertão natural espresso. Again a fairly coarse grind & in the french press... It's not my absolute favourite but the dark roast is far more my thing as a milkie.


----------



## James811

El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona in the Kalita, for the wife! She feels like trying it so here's hoping







moment of truth soon just a tad hot now


----------



## YerbaMate170

New Kenyan from Foundry, awesome.

EDIT: ok yeah this is superb coffee, having it as brewed in my cafeor, so much sweetness with a lovely acidity.


----------



## filthynines

I've decided that Rave's Chatswood blend is really good as a standard, no-bells-and-whistles americano. 17g > 50g and then topped up with hot water at a ratio of 1:1 gives a very drinkable coffee.


----------



## Morningfuel

More Kenyan thangaini from rave, 12.5g in 225g water, fresh from boil (probably 95-98 degrees). Brewed for only 2 minutes then pressed over 45 seconds.

Good god! Amazing brew. I think it was overextracting a little on longer brews, which gave it a nice back of the mouth aftertaste but the fruit notes were a bit muddied. Shorter brew is fairly sweet, but with a full on berry fruitiness and acidity - but definitely not a sour taste to these buds. I tried with a paper and metal filter and the paper filter was nicer - less heavy tasting. Yum yum. I'm off for another.

I've also just ordered some beans from Foundry - Congo co-op and Nicaragua. Looking forward to the Nicaragua especially, but the Congo Co op sounds very different to my previous coffees.


----------



## Spy

Drinking Has Bean's Finca de Licho today.









I picked it up from my local bakery based on some great feedback from people.

Unfortunately it is not quite my cup of coffee. Doesn't seem to have the strong coffee taste of the dark roast colombian beans I have been drinking to date. Definitely has more body though.


----------



## MWJB

Try grinding finer.

Not sure what "coffee taste" is? If you just brewed it with water & ground coffee, all you can be tasting is those things.


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> Not sure what "coffee taste" is?


Roast at a guess


----------



## Spy

I am a bit of newb at describing tasting notes so may not be using the right terminology.

I am putting these beans through as an espresso and drinking as a black Americano.

Initially, I had them on teh same grind as my previous beans but this was choking the machine so grinding them a little coarser now (still fine) to get the relevant output weight and time.


----------



## jeebsy

Spy said:


> Unfortunately it is not quite my cup of coffee. Doesn't seem to have the strong coffee taste of the dark roast colombian beans I have been drinking to date. Definitely has more body though.


It's neither dark roast nor Columbian so maybe that was to be expected


----------



## Vieux Clou

Congo Sombah roasted yesterday, done - like most of my breakfast coffee - in the Brikka, 20g in around 8 cl. Pleasant without moving the Earth.


----------



## risky

Spy said:


> I am a bit of newb at describing tasting notes so may not be using the right terminology.
> 
> I am putting these beans through as an espresso and drinking as a black Americano.
> 
> Initially, I had them on teh same grind as my previous beans but this was choking the machine so grinding them a little coarser now (still fine) to get the relevant output weight and time.


Different beans will require a different brew ratio, grind and therefore extraction time. Putting every bean through attempting to hit the same numbers is inevitably going to taste less than great.


----------



## Spy

risky said:


> Different beans will require a different brew ratio, grind and therefore extraction time. Putting every bean through attempting to hit the same numbers is inevitably going to taste less than great.


Thanks. What should I be looking for in order to move towards the optimal ratios for a particular bean ?

I thought that essentially the ratio of coffee grinds into the portafilter and coffee out of the machine is one of the key measures. Have I got it wrong ?

Obviously tasting the coffee is the best way but need a method of how to get there


----------



## MWJB

Spy said:


> Thanks. What should I be looking for in order to move towards the optimal ratios for a particular bean ?
> 
> I thought that essentially the ratio of coffee grinds into the portafilter and coffee out of the machine is one of the key measures. Have I got it wrong ?
> 
> Obviously tasting the coffee is the best way but need a method of how to get there


Well, you said the coffee was light in flavour/intensity. Some of the intensity comes from roast level, but a medium roast should still have plenty of flavour if extracted well. Hence the suggestion to grind finer. I know you said that the coffee was choking the machine at finer settings, but I'd be very surprised if a very dark roast needed a finer grind that the Has Bean Finca de Licho.

By the way, you are welcome to enjoy any coffee at any roast level you like, I was just making the point that coffee can taste of different things to coffee Revels, Walnut Whips & Nescafe.

I would use grind as the primary variable, keeping to the same brew ratio to start with. Then maybe adjust ratio based on a good flavour balance, looking to fine tune intensity - go longer if a medium roast is too sharp/tart, or a dark roast to intense. Go shorter if a light roast is sweet & balanced, but too weak, or if you want thicker, heavier mouthfeel. But square one is getting the flavour balance right (grind), then fine tune strength (ratio & grind) restoring flavour balance at higher or lower strength.

If you hit 18-20% extraction at any given ratio, with any coffee, it'll be the same strength, technically.


----------



## James811

Has Bean El Salvador through the Kalita, just amazing, 18g coffee, 300g of water, brewing in 3:13 yielding a 275g brew of lovely chocolate flavours, smooth, sweet and massive body!


----------



## josh18t

Noob to this but got a couple of bags from Union on the weekend. Currently drinking the " Emporium Natural Catuai." It tastes and smells just like a Stroopwafel not got the acidity I like in an espresso on its own but its great with milk.


----------



## Morningfuel

Rave Kenyan thangaini still, through aeropress and moka pot.

It's coming towards the end of the bag, and by God it's fantastic now. 13g in 220g water in aeropress and paper filter it's massive blackcurrant with not even a hint of over bitterness. Metal filtered is exactly the same - but more body and a thicker feel, like a blackcurrant coffee syrup.

So I reckon it works best after a longer rest - it's really amazing the difference it made.

Through a moka 6 cup moka yielding around 150g coffee (as soon as the water turns blonde and starts coming through faster, quench in cold water - before it starts spluttering) it's must the same, very sweet blackcurrant without too much bitterness and great for drinking neat or made up with water. Doesn't match with milk particularly well for me, bit too fruity.

Will probably get some more but leave it to rest a bit longer. The flavours have totally come to life.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Monday's Bahia in the Brikka. I like it, missus doesn't. Time to start blending.


----------



## James811

Has bean 1973 blend. In the kalita. I used 50g pulses every time the bed ran dry rather than my usual 2 bigger pulses. It made a totally different cup. It's going to be a long and caffeine fuelled day exprememinting


----------



## Step21

Rave Nicaraguan Finca Argentina #1947 Catui Yellow Honey process.

This is the first roasted beans I've tried from Rave, having bought greens before. This a light/medium roast. Tasting notes are walnuts/hazlenuts, sweet grapefruit/citrus. It's quite an unusual taste combination. I've brewed with pourover (V60, Bonavita fill n'drain) and 20 min immersion. It's not the most soluble of coffees so a finer grind than my standard is req'd. Interestingly, I had the natural from the same farm as a green bean from Rave a while back and it is very similar in solubility to that.

Anyway, it's good! Bang on the tasting notes. Honey grapefruit sweetness and slightly viscous mouthfeel. Very nutty with caramel and choc notes. A bit of a citrus tang on the finish as pourover which is not there on the long steep.


----------



## Morningfuel

Foundry Nicaragua.

Only 3 days post roast,but very good and very different again to previous coffees.

Moka pot with milk, 70g coffee to 150g milk, it's rich, sweet, very satisfying. They say molasses - I think it's a pudding I've eaten before but can't put my finger on it.

Black in aeropress, 14g to 230g water, it's sweetish. I feel like it needs a longer or hotter brew - strength was good, but the moka had more flavour going on so I'll try a longer steep tomorrow. It's good though - there is a really unusual taste at the end that's a bit nasal. Is that what people call "funk"?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Morningfuel said:


> Foundry Nicaragua.
> 
> It's good though - there is a really unusual taste at the end that's a bit nasal. Is that what people call "funk"?


That particular coffee is the result of experimental processing. The farm split the lot and then left varying amounts of mucilage on the bean as it dried. This particular one is a dark honey, so has some similarity to a natural process. I quite like how unusual it is - unusual to get funky hints without lots of fruity notes.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Sandows cold brew from my local M&S - went in to get some water and saw it in the corner of my eye so couldn't resist, previously had only seen these in Selfridges and a couple of cafes. The one I got/the one they had is a Brazilian, nice and "clean" tasting, lots of chocolate - I never really pick up on chocolate and nut tastes in hot coffees, maybe because I avoid dark roasts but this one is definitely chocolately.

I imagine mass-producing speciality cold brew would ruin the quality and generally isn't feasible but it's a shame, if they did these in petrol stations across the country I could at least not have to purchase an energy drink or whatever awful coffee options they have.


----------



## Scotford

20g-63g, 35sec, 93°c, 6bar. 23.4%.

Nommy nom nom. Lost a lot of florals until 55g but they came back HARD at 60g. Peaches and cream on a bed of Turkish delight.

Never really liked Nudes approach to roasting before but this has definitely swung my opinion around.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> 20g-63g, 35sec, 93°c, 6bar. 23.4%.
> 
> Nommy nom nom. Lost a lot of florals until 55g but they came back HARD at 60g. Peaches and cream on a bed of Turkish delight.
> 
> Never really liked Nudes approach to roasting before but this has definitely swung my opinion around.


Ek shot?


----------



## Scotford

Indeed


----------



## Phil104

Cast Iron: Jagong Village, Aceh, Sumatra. A semi-washed and sun dried Bourbon. Wasted about 70g grinding finer and finer until a silky mouthfeel, choco-cherry.


----------



## filthynines

Rave's Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Gutiti. I've been underwhelmed when making this in an Aeropress, but I just enjoyed a beautiful espresso 16g > 40g.

Very fruity, gently acidic and nicely clean. Very happy.


----------



## Morningfuel

Delicious foundry Nicaragua. Ground finer today -one click on rhinowares grinder in a 6 cup pot.

Amazing flavour. Not great black as a shot, a bit alcohol-ish almost, a sort of nasal flavour. But not bad at all, has sweetness and stickiness in the mouth -yum. But with milk (75g coffee with 200g milk) it cuts through and tastes delicious. I will use less milk next time as the coffee is already quite sweet by itself, but it has a sort of fudgey quality. I'll try less milk after my morning run (slow start today��)


----------



## Morningfuel

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That particular coffee is the result of experimental processing. The farm split the lot and then left varying amounts of mucilage on the bean as it dried. This particular one is a dark honey, so has some similarity to a natural process. I quite like how unusual it is - unusual to get funky hints without lots of fruity notes.


I am loving it now. Through a moka it just makes a fantastic tasting milky coffee. And I've had it aeropress style at work, 14g to 235g. Wonderful - I rather enjoy the odd nasal thing. It is quite sweet, too - fantastic brewed coffee. With my Kenyan thangaini it was way better aeropress than moka, but I think this one works for shots or long drinks equally.

I do wish I had the money for an elektra and a mazzer. I bet it's killer as espresso.


----------



## Scotford

OHHHHHHHhhhhhhh mama.

Nano Chala washed, Ethiopia. By Nude.

45g, 400g full immersion, 10 min tbt. Crash cooled with 200g ice and chilled ready for morning.

Sipped some just now and oh my word, peachy butterscotch and gingerbread. Chilled filters generally develop after 12 hours so will update in the morning.


----------



## James811

Sounds lovely Scotford. I've been enjoying Raves Movha Java as a cold brew. It's surprisingly fruity for a coffee that's so chocolatey and earthy tasting normally. I've been using a fine grind similar to what I'd use in an aeropress, then a 12 hour steep and filtered through a chemex


----------



## James811

Enjoyed some has bean El Salvador finca Petronas earlier before doing some garden work and cleaning the windows. Now I'm done I'm currently waiting on some Costa Rica Finca De Licho in the CCD


----------



## Scotford

Scotford said:


> will update in the morning.


Forgot about this. Was sipping it this afternoon from a chilled glass and there was a real palette cleansing acidity to it which felt like drinking ginger beer but tasted SO peachy. Unbelievably clean and refreshing. Will make again no doubt.


----------



## James811

Asda's ethiopian something or other, can't remember, I just chucked it in a Tupperware tub to keep it as fresh (as ground supermarket can be) as I can.

In the aeropress, normal recipe, 12g 200g water and 10 minute steep. Not bad actually, it'll do me for my time offshore until I get back to my Kalita, clever and rave goodies


----------



## MWJB

Sweet, candied citrus cup of Union Equinox in the Sowden.


----------



## Morningfuel

Lsol and a foundry Congo co-op.

Delicious. The lsol was fruity and a little citrusy to my buds, but very smooth and easy to drink. The Congo is quite different - citrus, but behind a heavy earthy flavour. A hint of black tea maybe? Not an immediately sweet coffee. Interesting for sure,and alongside the Kenyan thangaini I had its the most distinctive coffee I've tried. I'm looking forward to see how that one goes as the lsol thread on it suggests it develops flavour over time and benefits from a longer rest.

Tasty, though. Enough I had two to confirm the interesting flavours!


----------



## Vieux Clou

I have no idea, but it was good. My right shoulder is in a bad way so using the hand grinder for the Bialetti wasn't on this morning: I just opened up the grind on the Grinta and took out 17g of whatever I put in there a week ago. I then drank it for medicinal reasons and only realized on the last sip that it was GOOD. Talk about the lost chord.

There's only a dribble left in the hopper now, so next time around it'll be coffee roulette. And dialling in for espresso again is going to be a bore. Oh well.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Currently drinking Brazil Ipanema Ouro Preto roasted to full city. Full of chocolates, nuts and caramel. Having it as a flat white, which reminds me of praline. Excuse the rosetta!









Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## YerbaMate170

Interesting Kenyan filter this morning (err, afternoon), Small Batch's Kainamui - very little acidity, almost non-existent, wasn't expecting that and not normally to my tastes but very drinkable. Liquorice a fair description.


----------



## Jonbignall

Warqee Yirgacheffe, Ethiopian that I picked up from Notes in London. At £10 for 250g it's a bit pricey; I expect it could be bought a bit cheaper online, but it's possibly the tastiest stuff I've brewed at home since getting into speciality coffee, very sweet, citrussy and a refreshing change from the darker roasts I'd been drinking recently. I've been getting good results with it in the V60, with the Aeropress the flavour seems even more intense if anything, steeping for 2.30 non inverted. Yum!


----------



## fluffles

Foundry Colombia El Sonoro

In the Kalita ... 19.7% EY ... Black treacle, toffee, chocolate with a gentle acidity. Very sweet. Thumbs up.


----------



## kms

Half way through a kilo of Sumatra Jagong Village from Rave.Could easily get used o this. Full of chocolate and cherries. Enjoying as a double. Interesting change from the usual Rave"Italian Job".


----------



## YerbaMate170

Had a delicious Colombian espresso from a Colombian coffee stand in London's Borough Market - this may hesitantly open my eyes to the world of medium and darker roasts, which I traditionally avoid like you'd avoid avoidy things. I purchased a bag to make at home for filter and look forward to it, also.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Well I can't say I'm surprised following the espresso but I've just brewed a cup of the beans I bought and I have to say this coffee is superb. One issue is that there's no roast date on the bag but if taste is anything to go by they are fresh - I would have asked them at the stand when these were roasted but assumed the bag would say. Will be buying more from them for sure.


----------



## fluffles

EK43/Kalita brew of the house-roasted Kenya Ngunguru in the newly opened Cartwheel Coffee, Nottingham. I've had this bean from The Barn so thought it would be a good place to start. It's very, very good.


----------



## Step21

Bonavita fill n'drain brew of home roasted Ethiopian Layo Tiraga #170 supplied by Rave.

Used my default grind setting. The brew took 4 mins to drain which is twice as long as usual. TDS 1.32%, EY 20.92% so still in the ballpark. Tasted good. Sweet red fruit (redcurrant & maybe pomegranate?) Syrupy mouthfeel, soft acidity and very smooth. Need to go a bit coarser next time but this method is very forgiving.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> Bonavita fill n'drain brew of home roasted Ethiopian Layo Tiraga #170 supplied by Rave.
> 
> Used my default grind setting. The brew took 4 mins to drain which is twice as long as usual. TDS 1.32%, EY 20.92% so still in the ballpark. Tasted good. Sweet red fruit (redcurrant & maybe pomegranate?) Syrupy mouthfeel, soft acidity and very smooth. Need to go a bit coarser next time but this method is very forgiving.


Just had a Melitta style (Bartlett ceramic 2 cup cone) brew of Man vs Machine Mullish (thanks @Mrboots2u), guessing that's an Ethiopian, a 4min brew (normally 3min), thought it would be well over, but no - 20.7%EY. Tasty, bubblegum-like. Just a hint that it was on the edge, but I don't mind that if I get the sweetness.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Man vs Machine Mullish


Cracking name!

Another Bonavita fill n'drain with Kenyan Kiriaini AB washed again from Rave but home roasted.

Huge blackcurrant aroma off this one. Tasted a bit like a lozenge with blackcurrant and honey sweetness. There is some tart rhubarb type acidity so it goes sweet/tart/sweet in the taste. Nice. Given it was a Kenyan i set the grind coarser and got a 1.20 TDS 19.25% EY with a 2:15 drain.


----------



## MWJB

Assembly Ethiopia Nano Chala - Bartlett 2 cup drip cone, fill & drain. Very sweet, yellow stone fruit, delicious. Another Ethiopian brew nudging 4 min, a Kenyan in between ended 2:50 for the same method. All three brews fell between 18.5% & 21%EY.


----------



## Scotford

MWJB said:


> Assembly Ethiopia Nano Chala - Bartlett 2 cup drip cone, fill & drain. Very sweet, yellow stone fruit, delicious. Another Ethiopian brew nudging 4 min, a Kenyan in between ended 2:50 for the same method. All three brews fell between 18.5% & 21%EY.


If you like that from Assembly, try the Colombia Ortega. James Wiise profiled it and I was at his new shop yesterday playing around with him and it's rocking the same floral and winy vibe


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> a Kenyan in between ended 2:50 for the same method. All three brews fell between 18.5% & 21%EY.


Same grind?


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> Same grind?


I haven't adjusted my Feldgrind (1+10) for these fill & drain drip brews in the last 70 brews.


----------



## Vieux Clou

A really excellent 50-50 blend of Bahia and Yrgacheffe, both roasted a week ago. Changed roasting profile to much slower warm-up/drying phase then full blast up to FC, then down to 220 until end. It works most glorious.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> I haven't adjusted my Feldgrind (1+10) for these fill & drain drip brews in the last 70 brews.


I've done 90% of my fill n'drain brews at a Hausgrind setting of (1+6) and they come in between 18 - 21 % EY and TDS 1.10 - 1.32. What surprises me is that those at the lower end of the spectrum don't by any means taste "weak". Without a refractometer i wouldn't know.

The extraction with this method depends on the solubility of the bean if you keep a fixed grind as everything else including the single pour is kept constant. So you won't find out whether it tastes better at say 18 or 20% EY?

I have found a few beans (both pro roasted and home roasted) that fell just below TDS 1.10% and 18% EY and tasted better after tightening the grind a little.


----------



## caramel

I've been rewatching Twin Peaks having not seen it since it was originally on TV. Anyway I was looking at coffee on amazon and saw this review for 'Izzo Espresso Arabica Beans'



> I'd been looking for a dark roast that would match the David Lynch espresso signature beans, which are dark, rich, oily and almost burned tasting, but far too costly for regular use. I've been on the hunt ever since for something cheaper but comparable, and after trying numerous beans, I've found that Caffe Izzo fits the bill.
> 
> Not for you if you favour the currently popular chocolatey, smooth, lightly roasted high-caffeine bean. Caffe Izzo is old school, smoky, tasty, rich and full flavoured. Enough caffeine, but not so much you can't have a couple of cups. A damn fine cup of coffee, as Agent Cooper might say. Pass the cherry pie.


Well this really piqued my interest, I didn't even know David Lynch did coffee, so I went ahead and ordered them.

They shipped fairly quickly from Germany and the tin arrived without any damage, I read that Izzo use the same technique as Illy for keeping the beans fresh... I wasn't expecting fresh beans and I didn't get fresh beans. They were roasted in January.

What I did get was the blackest beans I have ever seen, another minute and they would have been ash, they didn't smell great either, I almost didn't bother trying them.

The coffee though, very strong and smooth, not a hint of bitterness and pretty good crema too. You can really taste the roast here, it tastes dark, treacle, smoke, little bit of cocoa. After a couple of shots I thought I would throw it out, decided to make an americano and actually really enjoyed it. While they are clearly taken out of the roaster at the last possible moment, they don't taste burnt like a starbucks coffee does.

I won't buy them again, doubt I will finish the can either, but it was pretty interesting anyway.


----------



## James811

I always find it good to try different things or else we wouldn't know what we liked and why we liked it


----------



## hilltopbrews

Have been cupping an excellent coffee from Kenya roasted inhouse. Fantastic citrus acidity, intense chocolate and refreshing sugarcane finish.

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## tcw

Trying the Fazenda Chapada from Pact today - it's very nice







. Learning to use the new Mazzer Super Jolly and Gaggia Classic!


----------



## fluffles

Kalita pour over of Caravan Ethiopia Aricha Washed. Lots going on here, notably: Lime, mint, floral. Seem to get different tastes on each sip. Look forward to seeing what else I can get from it.


----------



## josh18t

Sadly finished off the last of my Ozone Two Trees seasonal blend. Might have to pop back for some more on the weekend


----------



## caramel

Ngunguru AA from Foundry - this is really lovely stuff in the aeropress, not figured it out yet in an espresso, quite tart with the VST basket, maybe it's supposed to be. Will continue to experiment.


----------



## filthynines

A beautiful double shot of Colombian Suarez from Rave. Really solid mouthfeel. Wish I'd ordered more now!


----------



## MWJB

Union Costa Rica Los Ananos, Caturra, white honey process - 1100g Sowden brew @ 19:1 for 70min, notes of plum, raisin & maple syrup.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Roasted Costa El rodeo in house. I've roasted three batches, light medium and dark. Now trying light roast as latte. Quite fruity and floral. Still a bit acidic. Perhaps few more days of rest! Moving on to medium roast next!









Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## James811

Nice subtank set up hilltop. That's the same as mine but mines red.

Im just enjoying a Columbia Suarez in the clever dripper. As always with new coffees I do a 5 minute steep, a 10 and a 20 and see which I prefer.

This is is the first time I've had it so a 5 minute steep, it's very good


----------



## Jason1wood

James811 said:


> Nice subtank set up hilltop. That's the same as mine but mines red.


Ooo I'll have to get my Zero out tonight.


----------



## James811

As we are talking about it. There's my Suarez with my cool fire 4 and ISub. And my dripper in the front too


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> Union Costa Rica Los Ananos, Caturra, white honey process - 1100g Sowden brew @ 19:1 for 70min, notes of plum, raisin & maple syrup.


And again today, 800g brew in the smaller/medium Sowden, 60min, 2 marks finer on the LidoE (26 from "0", then the largest 9% sieved out), perfectamundo!


----------



## James811

San pascual in the Kalita. It's a good day to be a coffee fiend


----------



## Mrboots2u

Union - seasonal Equinox blend . Ta @MWJB.

Espresso all yellow fruits and that - sweetness and acidity in balance

In milk like a lemon puff biscuit my ting

Devious


----------



## James811

Columbia San pascual from rave. Liking this, a lot! 10 minute steep seems to be the one for this in the clever


----------



## James811

Rave signature as a cold brew while working in the garden


----------



## MWJB

A sweet, syrupy cup of Climpsons Kenyan, hints of citrus & stone fruit...and tomato...is it just me with tomato & Kenyans?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Bella Barista - "Gaslight espresso blend" - (thanks @steve62 ) -toffee, butterscotch, and a hint of damp dog


----------



## paulp1970

woke up about 40 mins ago and switched the machine on. got the papers and started reading those. just made a cup of rwandan cotacaga (this was the second attempt, as the first looked pretty rubbish). maybe back for another soon after tweaking the grind.


----------



## hilltopbrews

Currently trying out new profiles roasted in house. Have roasted yirgacheffe harrar light, medium and dark. Medium is quite fruity. Lots of blackcurrants and blueberries. With the medium-dark roast (just before the 2nd crack), fruitiness is a bit muted but aftertaste is like a hint of dark morello cherries.

Now I can't decide which roast to go for! Difficult beans to work wih but great results.

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## AdamsandRussell

Quick cup of our own El Salvador Finca La Portezuelo in the Aeropress, medium roast. Plenty of sweetness!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Bahia, Friday's slow roast, in the Brikka, 17g for 10cl water. Lots of low notes underlying nutty/creamy top fractions, low acidity. Hard not to have another but IME the first is always the best, don't spoil it.


----------



## fluffles

Rocko Mountain roasted and served in Cartwheel Coffee, Nottingham. Not like Rocko I've had before, less strawberry-ey and much more jasmine/floral


----------



## jlarkin

Had a couple of espressos with beans courtesy of @Scotford . Really enjoying them, nice acidity, nice bit of fruit sweetness and silky mouthfeel. Is it the "Hunky Dory" Scott?


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> Had a couple of espressos with beans courtesy of @Scotford (roasted by Campbell and Syme). Really enjoying them, nice acidity, nice bit of fruit sweetness and silky mouthfeel. Is it the "Hunky Dory" Scott?


Its not, its a proto-roast by Curve. Jon used to be the head roaster and a partner in C&S but set up with an ex-barista of mine in Margate.

Guesses on what it is...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Its not, its a proto-roast by Curve. Jon used to be the head roaster and a partner in C&S but set up with an ex-barista of mine in Margate.
> 
> Guesses on what it is...


And where's mine


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> And where's mine


So needy!

Yours will be out soon ffs


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Its not, its a proto-roast by Curve. Jon used to be the head roaster and a partner in C&S but set up with an ex-barista of mine in Margate.
> 
> Guesses on what it is...


Ah cool! I'll have a guess tomorrow but wasn't very sure today. Just tasty is where I'm at at the moment .


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> Ah cool! I'll have a guess tomorrow but wasn't very sure today. Just tasty is where I'm at at the moment .


Try cupping it and see what you come up with


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Try cupping it and see what you come up with


Will do.


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Try cupping it and see what you come up with


I'm not sure, it's not terribly fruity or anything like that. Nice kind of chocolatey flavour and some sweetness. I'll say it's an El Salvadorian coffee?


----------



## Scotford

Its 50/50 Kenya Kamwangi AB and Gigesa Guji. Very nice as a pour-over


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Its 50/50 Kenya Kamwangi AB and Gigesa Guji. Very nice as a pour-over


Oh, I'm surprised! It's also very nice as espresso, which is how I finished it just now...


----------



## MWJB

Delicious cup of Union Costa Rica, Brumas Del Zurqui, red honey Villasarchi in the Sowden, clean & sweet, tasting notes of Satsuma, butterscotch & sugar cane.


----------



## mmmatron

Sundlaug's Kenya Gakayuini pb for espresso, delicious blackcurrent and honey. Happy


----------



## jimbojohn55

Ndimia -ini Kenyan Peaberry - from Artisan Roast Edinburgh - apparently "zesty grapefruits, blackcurrant, and a sweet, syrupy melon like finish" - really ! - I just know its one of my favourites


----------



## risky

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ndimia -ini Kenyan Peaberry - from Artisan Roast Edinburgh - apparently "zesty grapefruits, blackcurrant, and a sweet, syrupy melon like finish" - really ! - I just know its one of my favourites
> 
> View attachment 22067


What's the roast like? I've had good stuff from them before but ordered the Malawi chisi recently and it was charcoal. Very disappointing.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hi risky - its medium roast - not overdone at all - worth a go - to be honest they were a present from my daughter, so I didn't choose them, but I'm certainly enjoying them - they recommend them for pour over but there going though my classic mmm


----------



## Missy

Coffee compass sample from first roast of the rocko mountain. .

I'm impatient

It fizzed like a volcano so probably needs a few more days to rest.

So impatient I'm telling you before I've tried it!


----------



## hotmetal

Zee blend (light/med roast blend of Guatemala, Brazil and Colombian from Café Zee in Ealing)


----------



## jimbojohn55

Finca Don Jaime - El Salvador - from Artisan Roast up in Edinburgh

Quite sweet almost biscuit with some fruity tones - Yum - got to like the packaging


----------



## risky

Second brew in the CCD and wow. Thanks @Xpenno for the method. Climpson and Sons Bifdu. Hot it was like lemon juice and I nearly chucked it. Lucky I didn't, as it cooled it was tropical fruit juices with a floral background then became a lemon/lime elderflower cordial. Super sweet and interesting.


----------



## James811

Columbia San Pascual, 3 weeks old and it's just getting better and better. In the kalita it's just pure sweet acidity


----------



## James811

@risky

whats the method you're using out of interest?


----------



## risky

James811 said:


> @risky
> 
> whats the method you're using out of interest?


Rinse filter etc. 21g/350g. Water at 94c. 50g 'bloom'/pre soak whatever you want to call it for 30s. Whisk that. Then rest of water in as fast as you can with maximum disturbance. 4 min steep. Slam on cup and look for drain down by 5:30-6:00 total time.


----------



## Step21

Ethiopia Biftu Gudina washed heirloom varietals from Clifton Coffee - 20 min immersion brew in Bonivata brewer.

A lot going on here. Light, clean body with peachy berry fruit acidity, honey and hints of lavender and rosewater in the lingering finish. Loads of sweetness. Very good indeed. Complex and delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok - don't post on this thread often but this coffee is gonna be a goody .....

So it's a Costa Rican Natural from @foundrycoffeeroaster.com ( no on the site yet ) . Been trying it out for a couple of days .. really enjoying it

Espresso - Pineapple chunks sweetness - juicy and sweet little boozy on the end

In Milk - Keep's some of that subtle yellow fruit - little milk chocolate sweetness .

For those Scots who like Coffee and Bagpipes @jeebsy has gone big on this and will be serving it at the Glasgow International Piping Festival 8th-12th August . Good luck for the event , I' sure the coffee will go down a storm .


----------



## Vieux Clou

A Colombian brew hight Quindio Supremo Medellín Armenia, which is somewhat confusing since Armenia is the capital of Quindio and Medellín is in Antiochia. But never mind, "Medellín" is enough to raise visiting eyebrows. Long slow roast, fast infusion/expulsion in the Brikka (~30 sec) and a very pleasant result for something roasted 2 days ago. A wee bit on the acid side but I'm hypersensitive these days.


----------



## Dallah

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 22100
> 
> 
> Ok - don't post on this thread often but this coffee is gonna be a goody .....
> 
> So it's a Costa Rican Natural from @foundrycoffeeroaster.com ( no on the site yet ) . Been trying it out for a couple of days .. really enjoying it
> 
> Espresso - Pineapple chunks sweetness - juicy and sweet little boozy on the end
> 
> In Milk - Keep's some of that subtle yellow fruit - little milk chocolate sweetness .
> 
> For those Scots who like Coffee and Bagpipes @jeebsy has gone big on this and will be serving it at the Glasgow International Piping Festival 8th-12th August . Good luck for the event , I' sure the coffee will go down a storm .


I just received some from Lee @foundrycoffeeroasters.com and can't wait until it is ready to use. Foundry have had some real stars this year and keep getting better and better. It's hard to take a risk of bad coffee from other roasters now.


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 22100
> 
> 
> Ok - don't post on this thread often but this coffee is gonna be a goody .....
> 
> So it's a Costa Rican Natural from @foundrycoffeeroaster.com ( no on the site yet ) . Been trying it out for a couple of days .. really enjoying it
> 
> Espresso - Pineapple chunks sweetness - juicy and sweet little boozy on the end
> 
> In Milk - Keep's some of that subtle yellow fruit - little milk chocolate sweetness .
> 
> For those Scots who like Coffee and Bagpipes @jeebsy has gone big on this and will be serving it at the Glasgow International Piping Festival 8th-12th August . Good luck for the event , I' sure the coffee will go down a storm .


This sounds super, will definitely be onto this


----------



## MWJB

A delicious, sweet, clean cup of Climpsons Field Ethiopian. Hint of blueberry/bubblegum & sweet yellow fruit (...but not banana).


----------



## Missy

Missy said:


> Coffee compass sample from first roast of the rocko mountain. .
> 
> I'm impatient
> 
> It fizzed like a volcano so probably needs a few more days to rest.
> 
> So impatient I'm telling you before I've tried it!


Back with this again. When I tried it the other day I was mildly disappointed, today however it's delicious, clearly benefits from some rest, which has cleared off the "Horlicks" taste (is that what people mean when they say something tastes roasty?)

It's fairly dark, but has a sherbet type acidity, with that fabulous natural taste that's like stuffing your mouth with skittles then slurping coffee through it, not an individual fruit taste but a lightly acidic, fruity jumble.


----------



## YerbaMate170

I've just had one of the worst espressos of my life in a Starbucks in Istanbul - not familiar with the city and bored/sick of the local coffee so it was either Starbucks or no coffee - thought I'd give it a try... I can only assume Starbucks have darker/different beans to suit the tastes of different markets, because this was the most bitter espresso I've had from a starbucks (not that it's particularly great in the UK)

I thought they'd give me the "blonde roast" stuff which I imagine is better than their standard beans being a lighter roast, but what I got tasted truly horrid. Back to the emergency holiday pack (aeropress, hand grinder, fresh-ish beans)


----------



## MWJB

Union Equinox in the Sowden, tasty.


----------



## jlarkin

MWJB said:


> Union Equinox in the Sowden, tasty.


I've had the Equinox (seasonal blend) as espresso the last couple of days. I'm really enjoying it, getting hints of lemon and a nice little acidity with that darker fruit they categorised as stone fruits (which is as good as I could describe it).


----------



## jlarkin

YerbaMate170 said:


> I thought they'd give me the "blonde roast" stuff which I imagine is better than their standard beans being a lighter roast, but what I got tasted truly horrid. Back to the emergency holiday pack (aeropress, hand grinder, fresh-ish beans)


I was having a mare of a drive the other day, just taking hours for various reasons. I had the blonde roast, as an americano. It was actually "OK" it was strong enough to carry over into the small americano size and wasn't too bitter or roasty, but might be intense for espresso.


----------



## James811

Rave Mocha Java in the CCD. Standard 10 minute steep. Just lovely


----------



## hilltopbrews

Costa Rica el terrazu roasted in house. Enjoying it as a flat white and with gold top jersey milk. Very rich.










Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## MWJB

Union Ethiopia Yirgacheffe, Kanga Co-op - In the Sowden, jasmine, tangerine notes, but really getting the white chocolate in spades. Surprisingly nice, even though I'm not a fan of jasmine or white chocolate.


----------



## YerbaMate170

@hilltopbrews.co.uk What sort of cup/mug is that? From the little I can see of it from that picture it looks nice.


----------



## hilltopbrews

YerbaMate170 said:


> @hilltopbrews.co.uk What sort of cup/mug is that? From the little I can see of it from that picture it looks nice.


Craft low cup by steelite. It's 8oz

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## Step21

HasBean Ethiopia Ana Sora Guji Natural (roasted by HasBean). Interesting one. Exceptionally clean for a natural. No funk. Wouldn't know it was a natural at all. Not overly fruity but there are definite juicy blueberry/violet flavours. Excellent sweetness and pleasant background bass notes which are not the chocolatey/caramel type more kind of "earthy". Probably enjoyed this best via Chemex.


----------



## Wobin19

This week, I have been mostly drinking Extract Original blend and Dr. Strangelove. Original - Sometimes its great to have a straightforward coffee with out any unusual nuances. This is definitely a crowd pleaser and all our guests and the other half have really enjoyed it it too. Great as espresso, and cuts though milk without that roasty taste you sometimes get with darker roasts. Its a winner for me and I will definitely be ordering again. The Dr Stranglelove clearly has some subtle fruit notes, but nothing thats going to offend anybody. Also slightly more crisp. Really good in espresso and again great in Milk. I also got a pack of their Decaf to try, but not opened it yet. This is the first time I tried Extract, and really impressed.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Two very pleasant coffees yesterday. First was a fantastic espresso from Colombian Coffee Company (stand in London's Borough Market) - I mentioned this place a while back and they've become one of my favourite places for both buying coffee and beans.

Also had a filter coffee from Monmouth, some sort of El Salvador, was very good.


----------



## Step21

Lovely first cup (brewed via Bonavita fill n'drain technique) of Rave's Ethiopian Yirg G1 natural conga (roasted by Rave). Bright sweet raspberry with cocoa notes and a little black tea in the finish. Looking forward to the rest of the bag.


----------



## Robbo

Fired up the gaggia classic for the first time in 3 months this morning and will be doing the same tomorrow . Ive been on the brewed.

Ran half a litre of water through it first, set the mignon back to fine while flushing with10g of beans.

I used hasbean costa rican beans. 21g in 44g out. 22 seconds.... Bloody lovely! (Thats about as descriptive as i can muster at this time)

I think i may be back on the espresso and needing second grinder!


----------



## James811

PG Tips

Im back offshore so no coffee for me since Wednesday. And nothing until next Wednesday. Withdrawal symptoms starting haha


----------



## jimbojohn55

James811 said:


> PG Tips
> 
> Im back offshore so no coffee for me since Wednesday. And nothing until next Wednesday. Withdrawal symptoms starting haha


nightmare mate, stuck offshore with a knitted monkey for company - you will be in our prayers tonight


----------



## steveholt

This mornings espresso was Mpanga Natural from Burundi via Coutume courtesy of Coffeevine subscription. Second day on it, and it's just a very easily drinkable bean. I'm knocking the espressos back.

Brewed over the past week was the soon to be all used up bag of cafe lomi's Papua new Guinea-kinjin

Coffee cola in v60 form. One of the most pleasant and satisfying filter beans I've had. Every brew!

Along with my first bag of Finca Alaska from hasbean this is one of my wow from first to last bags of beans.


----------



## MWJB

Delicious sweet, stone fruit, clean cup of Gardelli Chire in the V60.

13.5g dose, 15g (stirred) bloom for 30s, then 35g every 20sec. Ended 3:22.


----------



## YerbaMate170

EDIT: could that pic be any more blurry?! Coffee from Yemen, curiosity got the better of me. Plus I'd wanted to try Gardelli for ages. Tastes a lot like an Ethiopian natural, which makes sense given the history/geography. Next up, their Panama coffee


----------



## MWJB

Gardelli Nensebo in the V60. Blueberry & tropical fruit.

13.5g dose, 15g (stirred) bloom for 30s, then 35g every 20sec. Ending 3:00 to 3:10.


----------



## fluffles

A Kalita wave of Colonna's Kenya Gitchathaini AA - whilst I don't get much of the advertised milk chocolate finish, the forest fruits are there in spades. Yum.


----------



## Step21

Sumatran Aceh Tengah organic mixed varietals (home roasted) - purchased from Rave. I've not tried anything from Sumatra before, so a new experience.

Chocolate with a biscuity/caramel quality and just enough sweet red apple to make it interesting. Nice syrupy mouthfeel.


----------



## mmmatron

Foundry's finca San Francisco...just stunning. Sweet and fruity and it's not even rested properly yet


----------



## MWJB

Square Mile Guatemala Miralvalle - sweet, roasted hazelnut & interesting pear drop like acidity.

Melitta 102 cone, Filtropa #2 paper, 13.5g coffee. 25g bloom, stir, & add 50g in spirals with a gooseneck kettle, every 30sec. Dry bed at 3:19 & then left to drip until 196g in cup.


----------



## fluffles

fluffles said:


> A Kalita wave of Colonna's Kenya Gitchathaini AA - whilst I don't get much of the advertised milk chocolate finish, the forest fruits are there in spades. Yum.


This is stupidly soluble. I'm 2 notches coarser than I've ever been and 3 degrees cooler brewing water and I still hit 19.6%.


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> This is stupidly soluble. I'm 2 notches coarser than I've ever been and 3 degrees cooler brewing water and I still hit 19.6%.


Is it tasty though ? Kenyans tend to be on the soluable side


----------



## Lefteye

Round hill sanfranciso as piccolo and single espresso. Fantastic Turkish delight as piccolo and boozy as a shot. All thanks to blk coffee in Heaton


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it tasty though ? Kenyans tend to be on the soluable side


Yes (I'm a sucker for Kenyans), it was tasty up in the 20%'s but maybe a bit overwhelming. Think I prefer it a little more restrained, the acidity is a bit more sparkly


----------



## MWJB

fluffles said:


> Yes (I'm a sucker for Kenyans), it was tasty up in the 20%'s but maybe a bit overwhelming. Think I prefer it a little more restrained, the acidity is a bit more sparkly


Have you tried dropping the brew ratio, tasty extraction & less intense?


----------



## fluffles

MWJB said:


> Have you tried dropping the brew ratio, tasty extraction & less intense?


I might give that a go yes, I was brewing at 14.5g / 240g


----------



## MWJB

fluffles said:


> I might give that a go yes, I was brewing at 14.5g / 240g


Be aware that the Wave will hold back more liquid compared to a V60 (all else being equal), you'll end up with a few g less in the cup, so a stronger brew for a given extraction yield...the equivalent maybe of adding a couple of grams per litre to a brew ratio.


----------



## lotuseater

Really into Guatemalan at the moment


----------



## Jon

Argh


----------



## Jason1wood

Jon said:


> Argh


Banned!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon

Jason1wood said:


> Banned!!!!!!!!


I think I can ban myself - let me try.

This is their blond roast profile: sweet and fruity allegedly.

It still takes like ash and burning tyres though.


----------



## lotuseater

It's hard to understand just how they conspire to make it so awful. It must take effort to achieve!


----------



## Jon

lotuseater said:


> It's hard to understand just how they conspire to make it so awful. It must take effort to achieve!


This time I was recommended by a friend who'd been - because the blonde roast profile was "a lot nicer".

I guess it's relative.


----------



## AndyDClements

Today and yesterday were Fudge from Rave, and their Colmbian decaf. A mate was here yesterday and I made him a cappuccino with Fudge, he asked what I'd added to get those flavours. I'm sure I read in another thread that it used to taste better, if that's the case then I look forward to the day when the source components let that happen again.


----------



## Jason1wood

Lush chocolate and caramel.

Prefer these flavours as opposed to fruity


----------



## filthynines

Belting espresso from Crankhouse's Finca el Rincon. Picking up some of the promised white pepper notes, and a good amount of acidity. Practically flew out of the machine, so I thought I'd probably got the grind/tamp all wrong, but it was a delicious cup for this dull Monday morning.


----------



## filthynines

And it's just as good as a long black! Lovely, fresh mouthfeel. Like drinking juice!

Just go and buy some from here - http://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/guatemala-finca-el-rincon You won't regret it!


----------



## Mrboots2u

This filter was a bit floral at the cafe today


----------



## Step21

HasBean Costa Rica Zarcero Gillio Francesca Ferraro Yellow Honey Caturra (home roasted)

This is a really lovely coffee. Delightful sweet acidity! Getting loads of mandarin initially which changes to a red berryness. Quite tea like. One of my favourite HB's.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> HasBean Costa Rica Zarcero Gillio Francesca Ferraro Yellow Honey Caturra (home roasted)
> 
> This is a really lovely coffee. Delightful sweet acidity! Getting loads of mandarin initially which changes to a red berryness. Quite tea like. One of my favourite HB's.


Cool! The IMM roast was one of the most memorable this year.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Cool! The IMM roast was one of the most memorable this year.


I think it was yourself on another thread that said it was tasting great. So thanks for the tip!

I might yet order some pre roasted to see how it tastes in comparison. The tasting notes say raspberry which i haven't really noticed in my roast.


----------



## Spooks

Keep looking at this for some inspiration, running outa coffee so need to order some quick. So many nice coffees out there never sure which to try next


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Colombia Suarez from Rave Coffee. 18g=>36g 38 secs. Sweet Caramel with a bit of blackcurrant coming through.


----------



## Snakehips

The tail end of my first ever bag of Fudge from Rave.

Does exactly what it says on the tin.

Super enjoyable flat whites


----------



## smcgregor

La Sofia Supremo 19+. Well balanced Colombian single origin with a pleasantly fruity aftertaste


----------



## MWJB

La Cabra, Kenya Karimikui - In the Sowden, sweet, clean & juicy...gulped down in seconds


----------



## James811

Kenyan PeaBerry from rave in the Kalita. Simply outstanding!


----------



## Aaron F

Cracked open the Rocko Mountain Reserve - Ethiopia from Foundry and put it through the aeropress. Very nice


----------



## Phobic

I'm finishing off some Rave fudge today, looking forward to starting the Rave Colombia Suarez next!


----------



## MWJB

Man V Machine Kenyan, outrageuosly honey sweet, peachy with a slight citrusy tang.


----------



## filthynines

Coming towards the end of a second bag of Finca El Rincon from Crankhouse Coffee. Possibly the only coffee I have ever ordered twice. Very nice citrus notes as an espresso, and a hint of the promised black pepper in the background. Cloves are possibly the flavour left when the shot itself is long gone. Lovely, acidic mouthfeel; not too harsh.


----------



## lotuseater

Quite a zingy but sweet shot. Not huge body but enough to stand up.

And due to my clumsiness is not only in my cup now but also down my tie and shirt...


----------



## Missy

I'm so pleased to be home. After a week where the coffee highlight was the costa machine at the premier inn I'm glad to be back home with the LSOL.

If only I didn't have so much washing to do!


----------



## filthynines

Missy said:


> I'm so pleased to be home. After a week where the coffee highlight was the costa machine at the premier inn I'm glad to be back home with the LSOL.
> 
> If only I didn't have so much washing to do!


At a recent stay at the Premier Inn I spent about two hours in my seat at breakfast with my Kindle and a bottomless cup of Costa espressos. I enjoyed it; I'm not sure that the queuing families enjoyed it quite so much.


----------



## MWJB

Square Mile Kenya Kagumo PB - In the Sowden, like a cocoa enrobed, rhubarb flavoured, boiled sweet (e.g. not tart), delicious.


----------



## YerbaMate170

First time trying Artisan roasters in Scotland, enjoying their current Brazilian as a filter option. Darker than I'd usually go but very enjoyable indeed. Great shipping too - when I entered my postcode it said it would cost me around 80p which was concerning as there was no option for faster delivery - to my surprise, having placed it on Sunday night it arrived Tuesday early morning.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Some Boss "Silky Black" cold coffee from Japan - they have a ridiculous selection of canned/bottled coffees in Japan, all sorts of vending machines everywhere you go. It's slightly harder to find one that's black with no milk or sugar but even then, there are many... Like this one. Suntory Boss is a popular line, or so I gathered from observations.

It's not too bad - I mean it doesn't taste like a speciality cold brew but that's because it's not. I do wish we had this sort of thing in the UK - sometimes you want some caffeine on the go and without a coffee option I'm forced to consume all the sugar and other nasty stuff in energy drinks. (p.s. this particular one is in some sort of aluminium bottle and there is a slightly metallic aftertaste, though that could just be the sub-par coffee that's used to make this. Who knows.)


----------



## Step21

Kenyan Peaberry Gakui roasted by Rave - tasting notes grapefruit/hops/cane sugar

Interesting one as brewed. Quite an unusual taste combo. Finding that i need a big V60 extraction to balance out the coffee. At typical 20% EY's (drip) it is light and zesty with the grapefruit dominating and seems a little sour on the palette. Pushing it up over 22% brings much more sweetness at the expense of some fruit acidity. It's a light roast.


----------



## WhizzKid

Today I am roasting the last of my Costa Rica Terrazu SHB. And I am in despair. Where do I get some more? My previous supplier doesn't seem to do it any more. And my 3kg lasted quite a while.


----------



## fluffles

Colonna Costa Rica honey process in Greenhood cafe, Nottingham. Really good is this, big strawberry sweetness


----------



## YerbaMate170

Another amazing espresso from the Colombian Coffee Company stand in Borough Market - all things considered, i.e. the fact that they're so ridiculously busy, pulling shots without break pretty much all day, and given that they're outdoors etc, the quality of espresso I constantly get from this place is nothing short of amazing. I knew I'd regret not buying some beans from them, I always do. They have quite a selection as well.


----------



## Aaron F

Ethiopia Rocko Mountain Reserve Natural Process from Coffee Compass. Arrived perfectly rested and would have been rude not to crack it open. Very nice in Aeropress actually too nice as ive had 2 this morning already.


----------



## Step21

Home roast of Ugandan Sipi Falls supplied by Rave. Washed Varietals SL28,SL14. Organic. Tasting notes of white grape/lemon/chocolate. Medium/light roast.

A V60 and immersion today. Delightfully surprised - first time i've tried a Ugandan. Big sugary sweetness to go with the grape and lemon and chocolate notes (cacoa nib) in the finish. Not hugely chocolatey or lemony (but both there). The sweet white grape is the dominant flavour.


----------



## Scotford

@Step21 what's the roast level? I had a washed Ugandan coffee earlier this year and I got slight grapes but masses of chocolate. Might have been a bit more further developed than yours. I'd have liked it to be lighter.


----------



## Step21

I'd say the roast was on the lighter side of medium. 2 mins development after 1st crack. By colour, a typical LSOL type of roast.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Avenue Coffee Skyscraper. Choc orange with a bit of tropical.


----------



## MWJB

Sloinge Nicaragua San Martin natural, clean, sweet, yellow tropical fruit acidity.








[/url]


----------



## the_partisan

Tim Wendelboe - Ethiopia Nano Challa

Huge citrus flavour and aroma - really enjoying it.


----------



## filthynines

Just had a lovely espresso from Pact - El Mirador. It's improved drastically in the last seven days, and grinding on 4 on my Sage Grinder Pro has brought out the citrusy notes promised (if not quite marmalade).


----------



## filthynines

And, sadly, with my penultimate shot from the bag of El Mirador, I managed to overtamp so it took two goes through the machine to get a shot out! And it actually wasn't *too* bad. Didn't go to waste


----------



## jimbojohn55

Rwandan Muhura from Cast Iron stall at Cup North - definite jellybeans and bubblegum in the cup - which oddly works very well


----------



## filthynines

jimbojohn55 said:


> Rwandan Muhura from Cast Iron stall at Cup North - definite jellybeans and bubblegum in the cup - which oddly works very well
> 
> View attachment 23393


 Never thought I'd see those tasting notes. I remember the good (bad?) old days, when coffee tasted of coffee!


----------



## filthynines

Talking of coffee tasting of coffee: I have Rave's Sumatran Jagong Village as a long black. Think I will skip over this and try another bag. It's not an unpleasant drink, but still too dark for my tastes. Getting a little bit of liquorice as an aftertaste in the long black.


----------



## jimbojohn55

I suppose "bubblegum and jelly beans" are the coffee hipsters "candid peel"


----------



## filthynines

Onto the Ugandan Sipi Falls from Rave as an espresso. Big on white grape, good amounts of acidity.


----------



## MWJB

Sloinge Kenya Karinga PB, sweet, sugar cane, some citrus, floral. Delicious.

(Fine grind, LidoE at "9", preweighed water boiled in kettle, dumped straight into press, coffee straight in on top, stirred at surface to wet within ~10sec, covered, swirl at 6 min to sink floating grounds, decanted at 10min.)

Mind you, other than one or two exceptions, quite a few Kenyans I've had this year have had a similar profile.








[/url]


----------



## the_partisan

What's the yellow thing on top of the press for?


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> What's the yellow thing on top of the press for?


It's a plastic clip to stop the plunger from sinking into the press & hitting the bed. I start with it just low enough in the press to seal off the spout from the edge of press, where silt is most likely to get through, then if the pour stalls I push the plunger in a little during the pour, to assist flow.


----------



## the_partisan

Thanks, I wonder what the 9 on LidoE translates to on Feldgrind? 1+8 ish?


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Thanks, I wonder what the 9 on LidoE translates to on Feldgrind? 1+8 ish?


I'd estimate it's finer, maybe 1+6, or less?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Clifton Coffee El Salvador COE. 18g=>36g 54secs. Beltingly good for 18.3%.










......yes Gary brought his refractometer round.


----------



## filthynines

Still loving this Uganda Sipi Falls from Rave. Just keep getting smashed in the mouth with acidic grape. I think this might be the first one that I buy as a kilo (if they still have some in stock!).


----------



## filthynines

Just looked... of course it's out of stock!


----------



## rusty.brews.coffee

I'm currently brewing the last little bit of the Barn Coffee Roasters collab with The Department of Brewology. Going to be really sad when it is all gone!!


----------



## dzikidzik

I'm having awful instant coffee, can't wait for black friday/ christmas deals to buy my coffee set


----------



## Kosta

currently using London Grind. Really enjoying flat whites with it! Nice and sweet but a little hard to extract enough for some reason.


----------



## evolucidity

Just getting to the bottom of the first of 2 x 250g bags of Rave Chatswood Blend. Can't make my mind up. The very first double I pulled and drank as a flat white was lovely, but then I had to tinker didn't I?


----------



## James811

A nice chemex of has beans Costa Rica finca bella vista


----------



## Missy

The end of bag 3 of LSOL in an almond milk Cappa. As it ages it's certainly getting more of the cream and an almost toffee apple taste. Ive lowered my dose by 1g too, which is producing an all round softer taste. Only half the shot actually saw some milk.

Along with some (dairy free) jus-rol pain au chocolat in a tin, "made" by the two year old.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A great couple of brews from Avenue Coffee.










Their Ethiopian red fruits and figs.

Nicaragua sweet Honey fruits. Nom!


----------



## Missy

Christmas time...mistletoe and... Great vats full of CCs Christmas blend.

It's a long way from LSOL but it's festive snuggles in a cup (is adding marshmallows an arrestable offence?)


----------



## roaringboy

Been using it work through the v60 but brought it home as I now have a week off and it's gooooood as espresso too! Definitely lots of dark chocolate.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Square mile - big fat juicy sweet nom .....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nicaraguan - Atkinsons

Turti fruity 1970's sweet vibe as espresso - biscuity and sweet and orangey with









https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/520/lemon-sherbet-tangerine-monta-ita.htm


----------



## hilltopbrews

WhizzKid said:


> Today I am roasting the last of my Costa Rica Terrazu SHB. And I am in despair. Where do I get some more? My previous supplier doesn't seem to do it any more. And my 3kg lasted quite a while.


I've got some green Costa Rica Terrazu. Fantastic beans! Pm me if you would like some.


----------



## MWJB

Square Mile Guatemala Bosques washed Bourbon & Caturra - Sweet & figgy, dark choc finish, reminds me of Rochefort/Corsendonk beers.

20g:333g, 33g & 30sec bloom, 3:00 total brew time, plus drips.


----------



## Aaron F

Had a few cups with the aeropress and was quite surprised. One of the nicest coffees i have had from The Roastery. Nice caramel after taste to me anyway. Pleasant change from ODing Rocko Mountain.


----------



## Aaron F

Sorry have to figure how to get these pictures rotated properly


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looks alright to me


----------



## 1enny

Dark Peak for me from Smith St Coffee Roasters in Sheffield. Tasty


----------



## 4085

Coffee Compass Costa Rica Swiss Decaf

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/decaffeinated/costa-rica-swiss-water-decaf.html

Beautiful orange notes when made as americano......makes a nice refreshing change!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Coffee Compass Costa Rica Swiss Decaf
> 
> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/decaffeinated/costa-rica-swiss-water-decaf.html
> 
> Beautiful orange notes when made as americano......makes a nice refreshing change!


Orange ... orange .... but that's a fruit . A fruit ....FRUIT


----------



## Wobin19

Caravan market blend. Wanted something for the Christmas Period that's not too out there for guests. Fits the bill perfectly. They will be lucky if I haven't had the lot myself in the next couple of weeks loads of chocolate, toffee and nut, great as espresso and cuts through milk nicely. Also got some daily blend but nit tried that one yet.


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Orange ... orange .... but that's a fruit . A fruit ....FRUIT


I know, but it is a nice fruit.....I did not think I would be able to detect such things! I hung some things on the xmas tree, pine scented rod things. 2 hours later, I could not detect them, my wife made me take them down as they were too strong for her!


----------



## garydyke1

COLOMBIA LA SERRANIA WASHED

Espresso . 18g -> 36.5g - > 30 seconds (Mythos 1 / Aurelia 2 Vol)

Chocolate walnut whip! Big noms , nothing complicated .

In milk goes a bit more choc caramel


----------



## filthynines

A late edition following my return from a surprise trip to Lisbon for my birthday. Firstly, a coffee known as "Saudade coffee" (surely by other names across the world) by this lovely place in Sintra: http://saudade.pt/. Simply condensed milk with a double espresso (not single origin!) floating on the top. Incredibly sweet, went really well with the most delicious pastel de nata. So good I made one visit in the morning and a second in the evening.

Secondly, a visit to Fabrica Coffee Roasters in the Alfama district. http://www.fabricacoffeeroasters.com/ One of only a few third-wave coffee places in Portugal, they were really cool guys who spoke a great standard of English and made a really good Kalita of their Christmas blend and a cappuccino that my girlfriend loved. Again, made the trek all the way back up a steep hill from the Time Out Market [another awesome place] just to finish our trip here. Literally went there, did that, and bought the t-shirt (and 250g of beans).


----------



## garydyke1

COSTA RICA ARBAR EL OASIS YELLOW HONEY CATURRA

ghetto v60 using 1/4 of a Marco batch brew filter paper.

14g

250g water

pulse poured 15ml at a time, total brew 5 mins

23.5% EY flipping big noms


----------



## urbanbumpkin

First attempt atFoundry Coffee Rocko Mountain. 18g=>40g in 45 secs BIG Fruit. Going coarser.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just had similar, foundry rocko mountain, 18g- 36g in 41 secs, went coarser with 2nd cup 32 secs, prefer the longer pour.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Rocko Mountain Reserve: 18g -> 40g, 32 sec. Really good, but I think I prefer it a bit finer to yield some of the fruity tastes. I had at one point 18g -> 36g in 35s, I think that was the sweet spot for me.


----------



## fluffles

CARTWHEEL RWANDA HUYE MOUNTAIN

EK43/18g/42g/5s+20s - Massive hit of sweet syrupy cherries, hint of marzipan. Fabulous!


----------



## Step21

I've been drinking Foundry Nicaraguan natural Finca El Bosque the last few days via V60 and Bonavita. It is really lovely, Sweet with some natural rum funk a delicous orange acidity and a buttery mouthfeel.


----------



## JKK

Clifton's Panama Finca Hartman.

V60 13g -> 160g 93C minimal stir.









Very delicious !

Blackcurrant, plum, very deep flavour, incredibly clean.

Big elephant beans ( maragogype )

Only con, apart from price, is you have to buy it with

a not attractive mug ! ( out of frame )

-jkk


----------



## Chris (Percit.co)

I had a brazilian coffee (sitio niquinho) from the Pact Coffee Advent calendar this morning. I'll also be having an ethiopian from North Star tonight.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Koppi - Burundi - Chemex - raisin caramel sweet - balanced red fruit juicy acidity


----------



## MWJB

Clean, fruity & juicy cup of Biftu, floral finish, thanks @Mrboots2u


----------



## Step21

Columbian La Esperanza (washed) roasted by Machina Espresso and purchased in the cafe. Light roast for filter.

I wasn't expecting much from this as it was roasted on 11th Nov (wife bought it not realising that roast date is important...)

Anyway, it's a corker! I'm drinking it mostly as V60. It has a really unusual mix of flavours that i wouldn't have thought would marry. Demerara sugar, pear drops and malt. A hint of the malt vinegar that goes on chips but sweet with pear. Sounds weird but it's one of the most memorable coffees i've ever tasted. Not easy to get your hands on unless you are in Edinburgh. I'm not sure when they started roasting their own coffees for serving their cafes but must be pretty recent.


----------



## filthynines

Cracked open the Christmas blend I brought from Fábrica in Lisbon. Very enjoyable - will try and manage some notes at some point. Intend to savour them since it's not too easy to get any more.


----------



## filthynines

Pact's "La Valentina". I suck at dialling in.


----------



## filthynines

But had a lovely shot of Fabrica's Christmas blend first thing this morning. I think it was technically a ristretto, from which I got muscavado sugar notes.


----------



## Riz

Lovely Kenyan coffee from roundhill roastery. Have enjoyed it as espresso, v60 and now chemex. Very sweet and lots of berry notes.

20g with chemex, 330g water, 3:4 on the feldgrind. All brewed within 3:45. Nice!


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel Kenyan in the Kalita Caffe Uno, very sweet & delicious - 13.5g dose, then 25g every 15sec, ended 2:43, was getting a little full so may drop to 12g doses & 20g every 15sec.


----------



## fluffles

MWJB said:


> Cartwheel Kenyan in the Kalita Caffe Uno, very sweet & delicious - 13.5g dose, then 25g every 15sec, ended 2:43, was getting a little full so may drop to 12g doses & 20g every 15sec.


Cartwheel Rwandan for me! First pourover, not bad but not hit the heights of the espresso yet. Not used to brewing with Volvic and no refract so I'm flying a bit blind here.


----------



## MWJB

fluffles said:


> Cartwheel Rwandan for me! First pourover, not bad but not hit the heights of the espresso yet. Not used to brewing with Volvic and no refract so I'm flying a bit blind here.


My brew was with Volvic & came in 20.0%EY, a bit lower than I'd usually expect for a Kenyan, (first go with the Uno, could probably got closer to 3:00 happily with that coffee/brewer)...maybe start aiming around 2:45 total, add a couple of seconds between pours if you need to stretch it out.

I see I forgot to give total water weight, which was 225g.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I found a small bag of assembly LSOL. Tried it as espresso 18=>42.5g 40 secs. Even though it was roasted several weeks ago it still packing loads of booze.

I think this was one of my favourite beans of Year. Having said that all of the LSOL were real belters.


----------



## filthynines

An excellent cafetiere of Thunguri AB from Crankhouse https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/kenya-thunguri-ab

Very, very fruity. I think blackcurrant and lime are spot on for this one. 20g into 220g made for a very nice sip indeed.


----------



## filthynines

Totally butchered my coffee this morning. Same beans, doubled ratio, but used a cafetiere which was about four times the size of the first one. When I plunged it didn't even compress the grounds. Will have to go back to the smaller one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> Totally butchered my coffee this morning. Same beans, doubled ratio, but used a cafetiere which was about four times the size of the first one. When I plunged it didn't even compress the grounds. Will have to go back to the smaller one.


Or don't plunge


----------



## steveholt

Today, and the past 5 mornings I have had a small pot of Finca La Fortuna Gesha , roasted by Langora Kaffebrenneri and posted to be via KaffeBox.

It is my first adventure in Gesha, and while I cannot hunt down the Qscore for this lot/farm, what really stands out is the complexity of the aroma.

Fruit, flowers, TEA. Nosing the V60 pot is the most striking difference of this coffee compared to others I have had.

Cup wise, it is clear, super sweet, bright and layered. It is very balanced and complex but in contrast to its aroma - its not a show off. I have had fruitier and brighter and juicier coffees this year. I have had more interesting coffees this year. This is a good coffee. Expensive, but it was worth it to see what I may/may not be missing.

In 2017 I may well buy one of Gardelli's high scoring Geshas when they come along. Eye wateringly expensive, but the Gardelli roasted Kenyan I had blew me away. I'd be curious to see what he does with a Gesha he chooses to stock.


----------



## PHB1969

Union Roasted Revelation.....through an aeropress using inverted method and mister barista timing app. It's amazing how the quality and flavour have developed with practice....


----------



## Step21

La Tumba DR Congo light roast by Smith St Roasters Sheffield, Varietal - Blue Mountain, Washed

Taste Descriptors - Bright acidity, blood orange, tamerillo and brown sugar

I've been enjoying this one over the last few days mostly as V60. I've never tasted a tamerillo (had to google it - known as a tree tomato) but this coffee has a striking flavour. Musky sweet tomato with plums is what i think i'm tasting. Not so much of the blood orange. Different flavours from any other coffee i've tried. First time i've tried Smith St - or a DR Congo coffee. Impressed!


----------



## Aaron F

Rave BRAZIL FAZENDA CAPIM BRANCO.

Had it as a capp, could taste the blueberry and nut aftertaste but slightly killed it with too much milk. Lovely and sweet. Flat white next time.


----------



## makker

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, some nice fruity flavours this morning!


----------



## James811

Has bean 1973 blend. I went finer than usual in my aeropress, usual 5 minute steep, much sweeter than usual 







definitely keeping the grind finer


----------



## Chris (Percit.co)

Having some delicious beans from Heart & Graft today. Pomegranate, molasses, and blueberries for days.


----------



## NickdeBug

Waitrose Cafe House Blend espresso pods (Nespresso compatible).

Describes itself as smooth and sweet and I can't disagree.

Had a lot worse to be honest


----------



## steveholt

Drop Coffee - Kenya Kamwangi PB Kirinyaga.

V60

Strawberry, sweet , a little fruity bitterness ...grapefruit, but not shit.

A wonderful filter coffee.

This mornings espresso was Lippe Espresso No.1 via kaffebox.

Heavy, chocolate, with just enough acidity to balance it out. Darker than my recent espressos, and no worse for it. I only have 125g of this, and 3 shots in I know I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## YerbaMate170

After a week of drinking virtually nothing but Nespresso and a couple of filter attempts with some Cafe Saula beans (don't ask) I've just made a cup of Colombian San Fermin from Origin - this coffee thing is pretty decent isn't it?


----------



## Hibbsy

Butterworth Peru. It is ment to be creamy and chocolate but not the flavours I get. It is pleasant and totally different to the union roasted revelation blend I had before.


----------



## NickdeBug

Frank and Earnest Honduran Altos de Erapuca

Pleasant surprised as the last Honduran I tried was mank and almost put me off trying another.

Had to go quite fine to find the sweetness, but end result was very good. Flavour still lingering 20 miles later which I usually take to be a good sign (although not always!)

17g/40g in 42 sec at 600kPa


----------



## fluffles

Sundlaug Ethiopian Kochere Kore (Natural)

EK grind at 1.6, 17g-45g-40s, wow - super sweet with a lovely stone fruit juicy finish as it cools.


----------



## filthynines

Still loving Crankhouse Coffee's CH7 blend. A definite winner for milk drinks.


----------



## Meatballs82

The roastery's Gaslight espresso blend. Can't make a decent espresso on my setup but was very nice with a shot of milk this morning!


----------



## MWJB

Heart Kenyan in the V60, sublime


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

A lovely juicy Rwandan espresso from Yorks in Birmingham.


----------



## shayne.herriott

Enjoying trying new things every week with my recurring Pact order. - Works well as I explore using my new v60


----------



## jsonfry

Coming to the end of a bag of Horsham's Congo Latumba as a V60 (see deals section). Very pleasant!


----------



## Split Shot

Bella Vista from Foundry.

Maltesers is on the money.


----------



## fluffles

La Camilina Gesha from Gardelli, brewed as V60 in The Specialty Cafe in Nottingham

http://shop.gardellicoffee.com/products/la-camilina-gesha-panama

This really is something - one of the best brewed coffees I've ever had. By far the cleanest natural I can remember tasting, if I hadn't known I would have said it was washed.


----------



## MWJB

Atkinsons Burundi in the V60, I was a little coarse but still plenty sweet, ripe juicy acidity & a nice sweet spice in the finish.


----------



## joesoap73

Gonna give this one a try !!!


----------



## ed_g

Nicaragua El Bosque from Bean & Bean. Not as syrupy as they make it but enough of the blood orange tones to set me up for the day.


----------



## Wobin19

Workshop Rwandan Gitesi Espresso. Received as a generous sample. It's not quite rested as long as Workshop recommended 10 days but I just couldn't resist. This really is rather good. It's just I what I look for as straight espresso it's complex, sweet and just a little bite. Tasting notes say "Aromas of dried flowers and baking spice lead to a caramelly espresso with a full mouthfeel. Apricot and cherry notes soften in milk, tasting like fruit cake" . Certainly get the fruit cake and caramel. Awesome as a flat white. I will leave it a bit longer now to see what happens after 10 days post roast. I can see adding this to my must order list.


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Kelloo in the V60 (13.5:225, 30s bloom, dry bed at 3:24), clean, juicy, sweet & complex...nothing I can really pin down, but delicious all the same.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Now dialling in CC Hill and Valley. Roasted 17th Jan. First time working with a dark and oily roast- wish me luck!!


----------



## Rhys

Hasbean #SSSSS Finca La Lagunita Ahuachapán, El Salvador Washed Red Bourbon as a French Press, Coffee Compass small batch DSOL as a flat white and Dear Green's Ethiopia Sidamo - fully washed and sundried - CO2 process decaffeinated as a flat white..

Now on a nice cup of decaf tea


----------



## Dayks

Rhys said:


> Hasbean #SSSSS Finca La Lagunita Ahuachapán, El Salvador Washed Red Bourbon as a French Press, Coffee Compass small batch DSOL as a flat white and Dear Green's Ethiopia Sidamo - fully washed and sundried - CO2 process decaffeinated as a flat white..
> 
> Now on a nice cup of decaf tea


Just finished off my SSSSS on Sunday, had stuck it on a shelf as I had not enjoyed it, don't know if it was the extra rest time, or the new grinder but it was like a new coffee and found it delicious as a flat white, lots of acidity, which I was beginning to think I did not like in coffee.


----------



## Rhys

Dayks said:


> Just finished off my SSSSS on Sunday, had stuck it on a shelf as I had not enjoyed it, don't know if it was the extra rest time, or the new grinder but it was like a new coffee and found it delicious as a flat white, lots of acidity, which I was beginning to think I did not like in coffee.


I didn't think much when it arrived and chucked it on the shelf as well. Using it for brewed but will give it another go in flat whites I think as I have 3/4 of a bag left and not much time before another one drops through the letterbox lol


----------



## Rom

HAS BEAN #SSSSS

Costa Rica Altos Del Abejonal

Roasted November 2016 (frozen due to bean backlog)

Aeropress Inverted - Beans ground Hausgrind

14.5g

40g water added for 30 bloom

topped up to 210g and given a good stir

Turned and slow plunge after 4 minutes

wow, great coffee, it really is a Black Forest Gateau - Cherry / Blackcurrant Cheesecake

if if I could buy a kilo now I would


----------



## El carajillo

New one to me, Clifton Coffee Ethiopia Burtukaana Sidama, courtesy of Paul whu, opening the bag was greeted with a rich coffee / winey smell and more fragrant when grinding. 18 gms in 36 gm out as flat white. initially 92 deg but on second cup increased to 95 deg which brought out a richer fuller flavour with a hint of wine (almost like a caralillo) little acidity and absolutely delicious, definitely on for repeat.


----------



## bub

Fruity, washed El Salvadorian beans from Edith Eleonora Lemus. Nice with a toasted fruit teacake.


----------



## Ben Curto

BanishInstant said:


> I have just started a bag of Starbucks House Blend. I don't think I have got the grind just right yet, but fairly close.


Just keep trying. Hope you'll get it asap.


----------



## steveholt

Got a bag of El Desarollo AA by Coffee Collective in the post yesterday. Straight into the V60 this morning. **** me this is smooth silky stuff. Mouth feel is so creamy. Tastes subtly fruity, pleasant acidity - just good coffee.

If you want something tasty that is quite distinct on the mouthfeel front, I'd try this out.

This was to me as a filter coffee what Foundry Roasters Moata was as an espresso wrt smoothness and balance.


----------



## Wobin19

Sweetshop from Squaremile. It's a 75% wegida natural yirg and 25% bosques. Wow it's super sweet cane sugar and some big fruit in there too. Only tried as espresso so far but this is great. May not be for the faint hearted this one!

@DoubleShot


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wobin19 said:


> Sweetshop from Squaremile. It's a 75% wegida natural yirg and 25% bosques. Wow it's super sweet cane sugar and some big fruit in there too. Only tried as espresso so far but this is great. May not be for the faint hearted this one!
> 
> @DoubleShot


I tried it today 18g=>43g 39secs at lower pressure. I got a well balance shot sweet caramelised up front, fruit mix then a tangy lime finish.

I'd be interested to see what recipe other folk are using. I reckon I can up the fruit more.


----------



## Split Shot

Guatemala Los Hermanitos from Rave with milk: Smooth, creamy liquid Snickers bar. I'm going to enjoy this one!


----------



## Wobin19

urbanbumpkin said:


> I tried it today 18g=>43g 39secs at lower pressure. I got a well balance shot sweet caramelised up front, fruit mix then a tangy lime finish.
> 
> I'd be interested to see what recipe other folk are using. I reckon I can up the fruit more.


I am doing 20g to 45 out in 45 seconds at normal pressure whatever that is which would be over extracted for a lot of coffees but it seems to take it well and gets the fruit out. This really is insanely sweet to my palette. It's like it's got a spoon of brown sugar in it. I tried it in a flat white too but prefer it as a straight espresso or a long black so far.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wobin19 said:


> I am doing 20g to 45 out in 45 seconds at normal pressure whatever that is which would be over extracted for a lot of coffees but it seems to take it well and gets the fruit out. This really is insanely sweet to my palette. It's like it's got a spoon of brown sugar in it. I tried it in a flat white too but prefer it as a straight espresso or a long black so far.


I think you're right, I tried it shorter and it tasted a slightly under. 50g shot tomorrow to see if I can make it taste bitter.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

18=>46g seems pretty dam good. Fruit bomb


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Still working my way through CC Brighton Lanes. Haven't been getting on that well with it, although I've had better results with shorter shots slightly diluted with hot water when drinking black- that's sometimes lead to something sweet and biscuity. Any suggestions on recipe would be welcome as I'm really struggling with any consistency with this.

Here's the latte I made for my flatmate this morning.


----------



## Axiom

Kenyan Kiamabara AA from Artisan Roast, made with AP. Textbook Kenyan blackcurrant. Rather good.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Foundry's Colombian Bella Vista - this coffee gets better every day, brewed in my Cafeor it's just a stunning example of what good coffee should taste like. Not overly fruity, not crazy, just so smooth - you know those crazy descriptions of Colombian coffee you get on pre-ground supermarket mixes? Well this is what proper good Colombian coffee should taste like.


----------



## Rom

Some more of the:

#SSSSS

Costa Rica Altos Del Abejonal

Finca Divifio Nifio Natural Red Catura

this time as a chemex @ 94*

35g > 450g

I'd like another but it's now time to go to work


----------



## Hibbsy

So first coffee of the was a filter jolly bean Nicaraguan. Really fruity, a great way to Start the day.


----------



## Jerbil

North Star: Dark Arches blend


----------



## Rhys

Hitting the Horsham Mexican decaf a lot. Very drinkable and great for a milky bedtime drink.


----------



## MildredM

I'm in shock this morning!

I roasted a batch of Sumatra Mandheling a couple of weeks ago with the idea of blending with some Colombian (courtesy Rave Coffee) but my lovely hubby tipped the full bag of SM in the grinder earlier this morning and I was too desperate for coffee to change it! It's gorgeous on its own!! My new best ever coffee (this week, anyway)


----------



## steveholt

George Howell Mamuto 2013 via the Barista Hustle Subscription.

12.5 -> 250 in 3:30 on a v60

Swear words.

This is a wonderful Kenyan coffee. Clean, blackcurrant. Sweet, but not too sweet.

The catch on this. One can mess this up. I can definitely mess it up.

If you brew this too long, an astringency and a muddiness kick in and you are left with a much lesser cup.

But

If you nail it, and closer to 3 minutes than to 3:30 should be ones target, you get to have a great cup of blackcurranty kenyan coffee.

I'd be curious if the narrow sweet-spot is a product of the beans, or the roasting.

I have had other high scoring kenyans that were effectively impossible to go wrong with. This is a more boom or bust bean.

This morning was a boom.


----------



## MatBat

Neighbourhood coffee reserve #1 Columbia el carmen

AND

Pablo & Rusty's panama natural

both are cracking!


----------



## Scotford

steveholt said:


> George Howell Mamuto 2013 via the Barista Hustle Subscription.
> 
> 12.5 -> 250 in 3:30 on a v60
> 
> Swear words.
> 
> This is a wonderful Kenyan coffee. Clean, blackcurrant. Sweet, but not too sweet.
> 
> The catch on this. One can mess this up. I can definitely mess it up.
> 
> If you brew this too long, an astringency and a muddiness kick in and you are left with a much lesser cup.
> 
> But
> 
> If you nail it, and closer to 3 minutes than to 3:30 should be ones target, you get to have a great cup of blackcurranty kenyan coffee.
> 
> I'd be curious if the narrow sweet-spot is a product of the beans, or the roasting.
> 
> I have had other high scoring kenyans that were effectively impossible to go wrong with. This is a more boom or bust bean.
> 
> This morning was a boom.


I'd dare say that it's a brew ratio issue you're having. 1:20 is a pretty big gap. Try 12.5 into 200 no matter which method. I had an astounding V60 brew this morning at exactly that recipe but at 4.15 brew time with bog standard water.


----------



## MWJB

Scotford said:


> I had an astounding V60 brew this morning at exactly that recipe but at 4.15 brew time with bog standard water.


There's a standard for bog water now? I can't keep up...


----------



## fluffles

Workshop Gatomboya peaberry. Cracking spro, full of fruit with sweetness to balance the zing. Diluted with just a splash of water to open it up a bit.

45 second pour:


----------



## tcw

Been drinking Square Mile - Red Brick as a flat white for the past week or so. Ordered some Rave Columbian Suarez last night (trying to be prepared for once). Latte art is slowly getting better, tonnes of bubbles appeared quite quickly today though


----------



## YerbaMate170

Yemen Hazaar Red Cherry from Has Bean, brewed. Really impressive sweetness, probably one of the sweetest coffees I've had and what's unique about it is it's relatively low on acidity but still very sweet. Not like the typical light roast fruity sweetness but more mellow, if that makes sense.

EDIT: mmm getting more acidity this morning, lovely! This is the second Yemen coffee I've tried and I'm really impressed.


----------



## Elcee

A naturally processed Ethopian coffee "Wegida" from Square Mile.

I've been brewing this using my Kalita.

It is clean, sweet and fruity. Flavours of mango and lychee.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee

Well I like to start my mornings with my favourite Single Origin Peru Tunki coffee.

I brew this using my Moka Pot the grind is for filter.

Our Peru Tunki coffee beans are medium roasted & for me just taste amazing. I like strong, dark chocolate, rich flavours that give me the kick in the ass that I need at 05:30.

If anyone wants to try these






you can get them from our store.

By the time I get to our roastery i'm gasping for another cup, usually a flat white or cortado which this particular bean also works really well as.


----------



## tcw

Had to dig into the Rave Columbian Suarez this morning (rested for just 3 days). 18.9g in, 41.1g out in 39s tasted really nice with milk in the flat white. Some adjustments to follow.


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse Colombia La Reforma in the V60, no sifting, deliciously clean & sweet even at 22%EY. Fantastic coffee.


----------



## MildredM

Just finished my Django Colombia Acevedo flat white. It was pretty much as described - lemon, cranberry and honey. Just the job for this miserable, wet and windy morning!


----------



## Inspector

Going for Square Mile Red Brick at the moment. Would love to try Amaluza next


----------



## 1enny

Went to grind this morning and the cupboard was bare. Had to resort to a bag of co-op own brand


----------



## Wobin19

Elcee said:


> A naturally processed Ethopian coffee "Wegida" from Square Mile.
> 
> I've been brewing this using my Kalita.
> 
> It is clean, sweet and fruity. Flavours of mango and lychee.
> 
> I highly recommend it.


Must try that. It's a big part of the current sweetshop which is rather good too.


----------



## johnealey

1enny said:


> Went to grind this morning and the cupboard was bare. Had to resort to a bag of co-op own brand


Could have picked up a bag of foundry whilst you were in their café (which hopefully you did, shame to miss out)

John


----------



## MildredM

We are on our second cup of Pact subscription 'Fruit and Nut' this morning, both f/w.

It's sweet, not exactly milk chocolate though. It tastes different today compared to yesterday though.


----------



## filthynines

After a couple of shots of Pact's El Moral, I've gone for a cortado with my least favourite bean this year: a very dark bean Cinema Coffee Project. It's reasonably palatable after the addition of full fat milk a teaspoon of muscavado sugar.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Now having shot of Rave's Sumatra Jagong Village prior to a *few* beers for a friend's birthday- I expect I'll be needing a couple of these tomorrow morning....

Although roasted just a few days ago it's delicious already so I'm looking forward to tasting it as it rests.

Excuse the shot glass, all the cups are in the dishwasher.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Another perfect espresso from The Colombian Coffee Company in Borough Market (London) - I've mentioned them several times before but I'm always going back because I enjoy their coffee so much. Got some beans from them too to play around with.


----------



## MildredM

Finishing the last of the Pact Fruit&Nut this morning . . . this one was for my hubby


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet Rwanda BUF - Jelly babies!

Kalita 185, 13.5g to 225g, 15-20g bloom for 30s & shake, start pour up to 85g in spirals, 1:10 start pour up to 155g straight down the middle, 1:50 add up to 225g ending with a spiral and swirl of the brewer. Dry bed at 3:08, leave until drips cease.


----------



## JKK

yesturday's morning . . .









Climpson & Son's Kilimbi Rawandan cortado from europicola.

15.5g>30g lever bending fine grind on EK, tasted best this way, easier pull was less interesting taste.

Unusual espresso, sort of savoury tomatoe overtones, a bit like the infamous Casa Espresso Kenyan Kieri.

-jkk


----------



## MildredM

Bella Barista's first subscription bag - something I wouldn't have bought reading the description but I'm loving it!


----------



## steveholt

Square mile Wegida in the v60 this morning. It's good -very good, but not great, I would buy it again, but I'd rather try 'new stuff'

I've also been doing that silly thing of filter roasts as espresso. This bean isn't the worse for that at all.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Always found the sqm filter roasts perfectly good for espresso as well .


----------



## kennyboy993

Origin coffee San Fermin decaf - found it to be dull and poor aftertaste. I don't think I've dialled it in properly yet


----------



## MildredM

In my cup (this afternoon) this lovely blend from Roost. I can highly recommend this


----------



## YerbaMate170

Small Batch Goldstone espresso blend, really good. Still think Small Batch are quite under-rated on this forum.

Mentioned in another thread that I had this from their flagship store in Hove/Brighton and it was one of the best espressos I've ever had - easy to work with at home too.


----------



## Hibbsy

Have been drinking COLOMBIAN SUAREZ from Rave all week brewed using an aeropress. Feel its got better as the week has gone on.


----------



## James811

Time to catch up on the walking dead with some Columbia Suarez from rave


----------



## MildredM

Thenlast of the Roost Espresso this morning - it's even better today! I'm definitely getting creamy peanut and dark chocolate (even through the milk).


----------



## filthynines

A crappy V60 which tastes of little but has me absolutely wired. At Yorks Espresso Bar in Birmingham.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Coffee Compass's Sweet Bourbon - I wasn't sure whether to get this or the Brighton Lanes (both seem to have great reviews although I'm not sure exactly what the main differences are in terms of roast level etc) but got the Sweet Bourbon as it's meant to be easy to work with.

Really pleasing results so far, only 2 days rest because I opened straight away, tasting nice.


----------



## MildredM

Just opened this Ovenbird 'Dead Poets Society' blend. Roasted on Feb 27th it tastes like perfection in my cup this morning.

It says it has been roasted in a 'unique way'. I'm not sure what that means exactly but it works for me - if today's example is anything to go by I will definitely try their other offerings.


----------



## Craigy_bear

Using some pumphreys crema espresso blend with a wee bit of Monin gingerbread


----------



## Scotford

I was rocked to my core by a Rwandan courtesy of Paris roasters Belleville today. More developed than I would ever go for but there was zero 'roast'. Loads of mulled wine gums and deep cherries.

20-310 CCD, 5 min steep them drop. No bovver. Proper banging.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gera from a Siphon at the Hall in Lancaster, roasted by J Atkinson's - citrus , stone fruits and really juicy .


----------



## NickdeBug

James Gourmet Espresso Formula 6

Morning flat white was so good I was forced to follow it up with an espresso. I can still taste it an hour later...which is a good thing!

The 20% Guji natural really lifts this and gives it bags of juicy, funky fruit.

One of the best blends that I have tried.

17g to 40g in 46s at 600 kPa - 94C (16 on E8 - which gave 17g in about 4.6s)


----------



## Elcee

So far its pretty meh, a bit flat and dull. I don't think I'm getting best out of it. Need to experiment more.


----------



## filthynines

A stonking cortado using Hasbean's Blake blend. A little bit of muscavado sugar to sweeten it to my preference. Top two for beans made for milk; the other being Crankhouse's CH7 blend.


----------



## Elcee

This morning I opened my new bag of a natural Rwandan from James Gourmet Coffee after resting it for a week. I decided to get this and an Ethiopian after reading about them here.

I did my usually recipe of 20.4 grams of coffee for 340 ml of water (60 g/l) on my Kalita #185.

It was great! I totally got the jelly bean or wine gum flavours







If I had to give more traditional notes I'd say its sweet and clean with flavours of fig and maybe strawberries. I can't wait for mug number two.


----------



## MildredM

North Star Dark Arches blend again this morning. It was so good we had a second cup!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

CC Mystery Mk6, today as a V60 for a change. Big and tasty in the cup. Served in a keep cup to see me through a 9am harmony class..


----------



## MildredM

Our first Brown Bottle (saw the ad on here) and it is absolutely yummy


----------



## kennyboy993

Decedent decaf Costa Rica - first one straight off the bat didn't really need dialling in as for some reason I'm finding every decaf is same grind setting on mignon.

Anyway nice and bright as a lungo. Not really aware of flavours yet as I had a cheeky couple of chocolates with it.

Tightened grind ever so slightly for a cappuccino I'm about to do


----------



## Gobbosp

A lovely Brazil from Casa Espresso in my cup this afternoon ☕


----------



## Step21

Kenya Thiriku AA washed greens from Rave. Small batch 90g home roasted (artisan style) or more truthfully (pot luck style!).

Roasted this to mediumish, best roast for a while, gently until approaching 1st crack then full on heat.

Ultra tasty. Big body with jasmine and loads of blackcurrant and honey sweetness with a touch of cherry/ strawberry. Big juicy Kenyan. Gotta get it right sometimes!


----------



## MildredM

Pact's Espresso fruit and nut blend. Like it!

I keep doing 18g in 25 secs, 32 out, flat white (tried a cappuccino out of interest, not keen on that, but as a f/w it works for me).


----------



## Rom

This:








and i like!


----------



## filthynines

@MildredM - What's the coloured stuff in your pic? Fudge? Modelling clay?


----------



## Stanic

Rubens Gardelli ch'ire ameli Ethiopia guji, very sweet and fruity


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> @MildredM - What's the coloured stuff in your pic? Fudge? Modelling clay?


Hehe! I thought you was describing my coffee!!

They are wood blocks with letters on!! Why?, I hear you ask! It's a long story!!

This isn't in my cup today but it will be soon


















This *was* in my cup this morning - yuk yuk yuk. Vile doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## hotmetal

As a precursor to the April LSOL I'm finishing a bag of Rave Ethiopia G1 Natural Gedeb. Really fruity with a touch of funk. Kind of halfway between Rocko Mountain and San Pascual, and I am really enjoying it!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> They are wood blocks with letters on!! Why?, I hear you ask! It's a long story!!


Come on then, spell it out, we've got all weekend!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Come on then, spell it out, we've got all weekend!


Short story first!










Actually, it all began when I had vocal cord paralysis a few years ago! How else could I leave my lovely hubby a little message when I had totally (and I do mean totally) lost my voice?!! It took 6 months to get a sort of voice back and 3 years to be almost back to full range!! An interesting time.


----------



## MildredM

And very good it is too


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Short story first!
> 
> Actually, it all began when I had vocal cord paralysis a few years ago! How else could I leave my lovely hubby a little message when I had totally (and I do mean totally) lost my voice?!! It took 6 months to get a sort of voice back and 3 years to be almost back to full range!! An interesting time.











PS Glad you are recovered.


----------



## MildredM

Oh LOLLOLLOL!!!!! @Snakehips I am lost for words!

But .... how *did* you know about the wheelbarrow?!


----------



## Step21

2 home roasts from Rave greens.

Brazilian Sitio Nossa Senhora Do Carmo (phew..). Tasting notes of dark cherry, orange, cacoa nib and caramel.

I bought this to challenge my pre conception that I don't like Brazilian coffee, generally finding it too dull. Unfortunately, this does nothing to change my mind. It's all cocoa nib with a tiny hint of orange acidity. No cherry alas. It's a very coffee like coffee but boring. Probably best swimming in milk but I don't care for milk.

In contrast, Mexican Finca Muxbal is exceedingly good. Sweet peach and caramel. I recently had another Mexican coffee from Clifton roasters that was very good also. Mexican coffee doesn't seem that widely available compared to other central and south american coffees

So 1 - 0 to Mexico.


----------



## filthynines

A little premature, but I've just knocked up a batch of Rocko Mountain Reserve as cold brew which will be ready by Tuesday morning


----------



## Rhys

Hitting the siphon a lot.. last of March's and start of April's #SSSSS, and just had a Foundry decaf flat white.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Snakehips said:


> View attachment 25826
> 
> 
> PS Glad you are recovered.


"Yes Officer, how can I help?"

"Did you know your wife fell off of your motorbike a mile back?"

"Oh thank goodness for that.... I thought I had gone deaf"








You must be pretty good at scrabble now Mildred


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> "Yes Officer, how can I help?"
> 
> "Did you know your wife fell of of your motorbike a mile back?"
> 
> "Oh thank goodness for that.... I thought I had gone deaf"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be pretty good at scrabble now Mildred


Hehe! Grumpydaddy, I pretty much heard all the jokes at the time. It was also very *funny* how people shouted to make me hear when there was nothing wrong with my hearing, just my voice!

Anyway, to confirm your assumption and to keep things on topic . . .










More Brown Bottle Peru Tunki. It's even better this evening, so scrumptious it's like pudding


----------



## steveholt

Koppi Colombia el tesoro, tabi varietal, from the oft inefficient Batista Hustle subscription.

The logistics are, borderline but as far as selecting at least good filter coffees.... They nail that.

This is a good, juicy, subtly pineapple-y filter coffee.

I haven't made it go wrong yet under pretty fast and loose 12.5 -> 250 (ish) in 3.30.

A coffee worth picking up if you get the chance IMO.


----------



## steveholt

Koppi Colombia el tesoro, tabi varietal, from the oft inefficient Batista Hustle subscription.

The logistics are, borderline but as far as selecting at least good filter coffees.... They nail that.

This is a good, juicy, subtly pineapple-y filter coffee.

I haven't made it go wrong yet under pretty fast and loose 12.5 -> 250 (ish) in 3.30.

A coffee worth picking up if you get the chance IMO.


----------



## Scotford

steveholt said:


> Koppi Colombia el tesoro, tabi varietal, from the oft inefficient Batista Hustle subscription.
> 
> The logistics are, borderline but as far as selecting at least good filter coffees.... They nail that.
> 
> This is a good, juicy, subtly pineapple-y filter coffee.
> 
> I haven't made it go wrong yet under pretty fast and loose 12.5 -> 250 (ish) in 3.30.
> 
> A coffee worth picking up if you get the chance IMO.


I've got the very same coffee roasted by Da Matteo at the moment and side by siding them has been really interesting.


----------



## steveholt

Side by side. Very nice.

How do they compare?


----------



## steveholt

Phone based double post


----------



## YerbaMate170

I had an awesome Koppi batch brew in Malmo, I can't remember what it was but it was made in one of those huge Fetco brewers.


----------



## Scotford

steveholt said:


> Side by side. Very nice.
> 
> How do they compare?


Christian roasts quite differently to Koppi. The Da Matteo has a huge cranberry hit, with a cheeky plum undertone whilst the Koppi has more brightness and a nice zinginess to the mouthfeel.


----------



## MildredM

Another excellent roast from BB's The Roastery. Straight out the freezer into the E8 (not sure if I mentioned I have a new grinder!). 18g in, a steady 28 secs, 36g out, really creamy without milk and even better (for me) with.

I feel so so proud of myself for starting on the freezer stash before I order more beans


----------



## Elcee

I'm enjoying this washed Rwandan from Machina Espresso here in Edinburgh. They're fairly new to roasting and it has been fascinating to hear their experiences with it and to taste it as their products have evolved.

It is fruity and juicy and the flavour notes on this bag are bang on for me.


----------



## joltuk

Rave Colombia El Diviso Microlot

Having it as french press - very fruity!


----------



## MildredM

10/10 for this today!


----------



## MildredM

Another change this morning. And another lovely bean









Happy Sunday


----------



## Mrboots2u

For once , There was some sun left over after i had finished work , so onto some Rwandan from Atkinsons , nom fruit nom .


----------



## MildredM

My lovely hubby made me a very acceptable f/White of the Brown Bottle Peru Tunki this morning. We've also got the decaf version to look forward to later on


----------



## Elcee

I started off this morning by visiting the cafe Filament Coffee here in Edinburgh. They're currently brewing up a different coffee each day as past of UK coffee week. Today they had this natural Peruvian coffee by Avenue Coffee who are based in Glasgow. They brewed it used an Aeropress. To me it was funky, creamy and fruity with flavours of blueberries and strawberries spiked with rum.


----------



## Benjijames28

The Costa coffee at my work is very hit and miss depending on staff, today i saw the two women serving were both useless, so decided to try a cafe called time cafe. The manager served me and it was one of worse coffees I've have paid for in a while.

The shot took about ten seconds to extract yet was super bitter, vile. And the milk was boiling hot.

Drank about a fifth and binned it. Rather have a McDonald's latte than that.


----------



## ShortShots

Started off the day with Climpsons & Sons, Cerro Azul, Geisha - notes of Passionfruit, cocoa, sherbert - delicious, ended up having two

Then Moved onto Assembly's Magarissa - washed Ethiopia - very soft ripe fruits, but overextracted so didn't do it justice, will do it again tomorrow

Crankhouse Coffee's Costa Rica Cerro Alto - Awesome Toffee, pear, little bit of raisin. Great balance, aroma dry was on point too, this ones coming home with me.

Our Rwanda Huye Mtn #5228 that we roasted for UK Coffee Week - pretty impressed, great sweetness and clarity syrupy body, tangerines all over it.

and lastly and possibly the winner on name alone -Rocket Bean Roastery's Magic Pussy - Ethiopian Burtukaana #3 Natural- apricot, melon, toffee with some natural funk, very drinkable

all V60, 15g-250g 2:10-2:20 TDS ranged from 1.26%-1.35% (except the magarissa which came in at 1.49%) as I didn't really nail them all


----------



## filthynines

Funnily enough, Magic Pussy completely put me off buying it. Struck me as very gimmicky and so I walked past without any feeling I missed out. Shame it was a good bean - glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Cupped the new crop Rocko Mountain today, absolutely blown away - I love it anyway but the aroma and funk seems to be more pronounced than previous crops! Can't wait to get it in.


----------



## Hibbsy

JollyBeanRoastery said:


> Cupped the new crop Rocko Mountain today, absolutely blown away - I love it anyway but the aroma and funk seems to be more pronounced than previous crops! Can't wait to get it in.


 @JollyBeanRoastery . When will this one be available on your website ?


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Hibbsy said:


> @JollyBeanRoastery . When will this one be available on your website ?


Yeah, towards the end of next month though


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Trying out a local roaster whilst visiting home. (Bury St Edmunds) I have visited Guats Up, the cafe that stocks these beans before and have been dead impressed by Butterworth's espresso offerings.


----------



## Hibbsy

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Trying out a local roaster whilst visiting home. (Bury St Edmunds) I have visited Guats Up, the cafe that stocks these beans before and have been dead impressed by Butterworth's espresso offerings.


Not tried this one but had a few from this roaster and have been impressed.

How have you found this Colombia ?


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Hibbsy said:


> Not tried this one but had a few from this roaster and have been impressed.
> 
> How have you found this Colombia ?


Made my first cup of it just after posting and it was very tasty. I usually make espresso but since I'm without my Gaggia I did a V60 of 13.5g:225g in 3:00.

The sweet tomato was bang on so will have a play around to see if I can find anything else.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

I should add it was reasonably priced for a 250g bag in a coffee shop - £6


----------



## Jack-Jones

Took these out of the freezer yesterday.

First cup this morning after grinding with my new Rhinowares mini hand grinder and running through the AeroPress. So lucky to have a good local roaster!

ManCoco (Finca San Francisco 'Red Honey' Costa Rica)


----------



## MildredM

I meant to share this but it was so good I finished it before the photo!



















It has been in our grinder morning, noon and night today. Gorgeous, gorgeous beans from The Roastery


----------



## MildredM

Perfect for Easter Day!


----------



## filthynines

Jack-Jones said:


> Took these out of the freezer yesterday.
> 
> First cup this morning after grinding with my new Rhinowares mini hand grinder and running through the AeroPress. So lucky to have a good local roaster!
> 
> ManCoco (Finca San Francisco 'Red Honey' Costa Rica)
> 
> View attachment 26031


Wish I'd been in a position to check these guys out over the weekend. Was in Manchester for a poker tournament, and ended up drinking "espresso" from a bean-to-cup machine; which consisted of a sputter of brown liquid topped up with water. Oh the horror!


----------



## MildredM

What's in your cup this morning? Not a flipping thing, I forgot to turn the machine on *holds head in hands*

I want my caffeine









Edit:


----------



## MildredM

More delish Sweet Shop from Square Mile, it really is a cup of sweeties









Tastes all the better for the wait!


----------



## Benjijames28

Wont win me any points on here but I'm at work so Costa flat white. Done my the manager, one of the only people in that shop that knows how to actually make a drinkable coffee.


----------



## Hibbsy

A v60 Burundi Red Bourbon from Butterworth and son. I managed to get a bag in their coffee shop in Bury St Edmunds.

I can see why it was getting good reviews at the London coffee festival.

Very tasty.


----------



## Grimley

Hibbsy said:


> A v60 Burundi Red Bourbon from Butterworth and son. I managed to get a bag in their coffee shop in Bury St Edmunds.
> 
> I can see why it was getting good reviews at the London coffee festival.
> 
> Very tasty.


I've yet to open my bag. I bought some due to my twitter feed going nuts about it. I'm on the decaf today, its vagabond



Columbian antioquia blend decaf very nice indeed, in a flat white in my ecoffee cup to end easter.
​


----------



## YerbaMate170

Drinking pretty much exclusively Colombian coffee lately, started off coincidental but enjoying so much that it's continued! Currently half way through a bag of Koppi's El Tesoro, bought from Prufrock. Had been roasted a week before I purchased, delicious brewed.

Also a periodic reminder of how easy/good/simple/cheap the hario cafeor is for brewing.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

There are worst places to brew up on a bank holiday weekend, mokapot in the dales, lovely (as was the coffee!).











*Save**Save*
​


----------



## Jez H

Nice picture Joel! Aysgarth Falls?

looking forward to your new Beans hitting the website!


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Jez H said:


> Nice picture Joel! Aysgarth Falls?
> 
> looking forward to your new Beans hitting the website!


Cheers!

Scaleber force just down from Settle, nice little secluded spot.


----------



## DoubleShot

Had a couple of different beans from Nømad Coffee flown in from Barcelona.


----------



## MildredM

It wasn't in my cup this morning, but it's in it now, 6pm!










Just 8 days post roast and it is excellent.

I've enjoyed both Square Mile coffees so much. Thank you to whoever it was who brought them to my attention


----------



## fluffles

Assembly wush wush, natural process.

First brew... Good, but not knocking my socks off. Some big florals, lemonade, stone fruit if you look really hard, pretty sweet, a little funk.

Will try the honey tomorrow, then the washed


----------



## fluffles

fluffles said:


> Assembly wush wush, natural process.
> 
> First brew... Good, but not knocking my socks off. Some big florals, lemonade, stone fruit if you look really hard, pretty sweet, a little funk.
> 
> Will try the honey tomorrow, then the washed


Honey wush wush... Cleaner than the natural, though only a bit. Jasmine tea, grapefruit a little mandarin and a sort of bitterness I associate with black tea.

@Mrboots2u how are you getting on with yours?


----------



## ShortShots

I'm preferring the washed of all of them. I think the different processings seem to mute all the delicate attributes presented by the varietal itself. As far as naturals and honeys go they were very very tasty but I wouldn't hold them massively above some of the panama naturals or even rwanda naturals I've had recently. Disclaimer: I did cup them on a table of Geishas from Colombia and Panama with a few random other naturals etc so maybe not the best comparison.

I did love the washed though....


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Currently finishing up the last of the Butterworth and Sons Colombian as espresso now that I'm home again. Whilst I haven't got the recipe perfectly balanced, every cup has been tasty if not on the astringent side (it definitely sits better as a longer shot, 40g+)

I'm yet to try it in milk.

I've really enjoyed this so will definitely be checking out more of their offerings.


----------



## Inspector

Sumatra mandheling from redber medium dark roasted. Yummy.


----------



## Hibbsy

Burundi Red Bourbon from Butterworth and son, as an aeropress. Very tasty, but I feel the v60 brew has the edge for me, so far...


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> Honey wush wush... Cleaner than the natural, though only a bit. Jasmine tea, grapefruit a little mandarin and a sort of bitterness I associate with black tea.
> 
> @Mrboots2u how are you getting on with yours?


Cupped mine with the guys from Atkinson's today . Washed came out the favourite for all of us. Followed by the natural I think , and the honey was third . The honey had a lemonade vibe with a grapefruit finish . All three are very good coffee's , the natural is still seems to be a be " clean " for me , but this seems to be the trend at the moment from alot of roasters. On the table with them was the Natural Geisha from Atkinson's and I have to say , this is a natural that always wows me. If I was being honest , i preferred it to the three Wushes... But all the coffee's were really really good on the table . The washed for me is the standout of the three though . Gonna brew the last of it up in a chemex now .


----------



## MildredM

Talking or lemonade and grapefruit . . . I could swear I'm getting oranges in this, same bean as last night, the Sitio from Square Mile. It's got better each time









I reckon the oranges is because of the cup!


----------



## Split Shot

Rwandan Bushoki from Foundry. Just getting to know this one. Updosed to 19g for this 6oz cap. Lovely distinctive 'chewy' dark orange flavours. Better still as espresso: wow! Silky sweet oranges and smooooth finish. Lovely balanced drink.


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> Talking or lemonade and grapefruit . . . I could swear I'm getting oranges in this, same bean as last night, the Sitio from Square Mile. It's got better each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon the oranges is because of the cup!


lovely cups!


----------



## filthynines

Those are lovely cups. Are they Inker cups?

edit: Just seen MildredM's signature... they are.


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> lovely cups!


Thanks









They are indeed Inkers. And thanks to Machina E I now have a jolly set of 8 assorted colours!!

Testing them out right now!! Square Mile Sitio again.


----------



## DoubleShot

Still drinking my way through Nømad Sweet Things.


----------



## DoubleShot

MildredM said:


> They are indeed Inkers. And thanks to Machina E I now have a jolly set of 8 assorted colours!!


Two-tone cups and saucers.

Dig it!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Still drinking Koppi's Colombian El Tesoro - this is one of the best brewed coffees I've tried in a while so I'll mention it again. It's so easy to drink but also interesting enough to leave you wanting more.


----------



## Scotford

YerbaMate170 said:


> Still drinking Koppi's Colombian El Tesoro - this is one of the best brewed coffees I've tried in a while so I'll mention it again. It's so easy to drink but also interesting enough to leave you wanting more.


Have you tried the Da Matteo version of it?


----------



## Elcee

This morning I had a washed Tanzanian coffee from Roundhill Roastery brewed up on the Kalita. I found it crisp and fruity and the flavour notes of blackberry, pineapple and spiced apple were pretty much on point for me.


----------



## Step21

Crafthouse coffee, Ethiopian Aricha Yirg, natural, heirloom varietals, experimental lot

First cup of this through my newly aquired Brewista flat bottomed dripper. Top notch. Rutti tutti frutti. In here for your 5 a day!

Not really funky but you know it's a natural. Sugary sweet with berries & cherries, tempered by notes of grapefruit and cranberry.


----------



## Scotford

Elcee said:


> View attachment 26169
> 
> 
> This morning I had a washed Tanzanian coffee from Roundhill Roastery brewed up on the Kalita. I found it crisp and fruity and the flavour notes of blackberry, pineapple and spiced apple were pretty much on point for me.


What's that server? I think I've got one too!


----------



## MildredM

We are feeling bright and sunny in the kitchen this morning!

Roost Rwanda Manyana, fresh out the freezer, roasted on 14.2.17. I'm getting all the flavours I should be, chocolate, flowers, berries . . . It really is a lovely bean


----------



## James811

Enjoying an Americano made with Columbia Suarez from rave with the wife


----------



## fluffles

Espresso of Cartwheel (local roaster) Kayon Mountain (natural Ethiopian).

16g-38g-30s

Playing coffee buzz word bingo with low pressure and frozen beans... Absolutely banging, super sweet. Tastes of purple.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Back to CC Mystery Mk6 today. This was quite a bit faster than planned hence the full cup (c. 50g in 30s) but thankfully quite sweet with no sign of bitterness 

I'll be cracking into the freezer stock of it tomorrow or the day after - do people think it's best that I take a whole jar out today and allow it to come to room temperature or shall I take single doses out at a time and grind from frozen? I'm thinking of the latter but wonder if condensation will become a problem?


----------



## MildredM

@caffeinatedtrombonist

There's a good thread somewhere about freezing beans, the definitive guide on the subject. I personally tend to grind from frozen but honestly, I can't tell they have been frozen if I just let the whole bag defrost. I probably would if I didn't drink it as a flat white.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

MildredM said:


> @caffeinatedtrombonist
> 
> There's a good thread somewhere about freezing beans, the definitive guide on the subject. I personally tend to grind from frozen but honestly, I can't tell they have been frozen if I just let the whole bag defrost. I probably would if I didn't drink it as a flat white.


Thanks 

I do have two large jars in the freezer so perhaps this is a chance for a bit of side by side comparison and experimentation...


----------



## YerbaMate170

Scotford said:


> Have you tried the Da Matteo version of it?


I'm afraid not, I'd never even heard of Da Matteo before looking them up just now!


----------



## Scotford

YerbaMate170 said:


> I'm afraid not, I'd never even heard of Da Matteo before looking them up just now!


So Anne from Koppi and Christian from DM are good mates and do loads of origin trips together and they both got the Victor Barrera lot.


----------



## Nopapercup

Nice to have a local roaster in Chamonix producing some great coffee!


----------



## James811

A nice latte made with Columbia Suarez from rave


----------



## Hibbsy

V60 using Rwanda Red Bourbon from Curve. Really nice clean brew. Getting the notes of creme caramel coming through nicely.


----------



## ShortShots

Nopapercup said:


> Nice to have a local roaster in Chamonix producing some great coffee!
> 
> View attachment 26207


Check out the Rwanda Peaberry if you get a chance!


----------



## MildredM

Consistently great beans from James Gourmet Coffee. I keep coming back to these - tonight's cup is spot on again. It's sweet, it's chocolatey and it's only £5 per 250g

Although it may not be fantastically exciting or adventurous, I really like it!


----------



## adz313

Had the last of the Drop Coffee Biftu Gudina I brought back from Stockholm this morning.

One of my favourites to date, and if i wasn't set on trying different beans, would be one i'd go straight back to!


----------



## Rom

Craft House Coffee - Industrial

18.8g > 43.3g out - into 120g of water at 93*

i like these beans


----------



## Elcee

I am powering my Tuesday morning with a naturally processed Ethiopian coffee from James Gourmet.


----------



## MildredM

Third cup of this while waiting for the washer repair man


















Roasted on some feint date (think it's 15.4.17) printed on the bag. Need to consult their webpage to see if I'm getting what they suggest I should be getting!

Edit: I am and at £4.95 for 250g it may be a regular buy.


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> Third cup of this while waiting for the washer repair man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted on some feint date (think it's 15.4.17) printed on the bag. Need to consult their webpage to see if I'm getting what they suggest I should be getting!
> 
> Edit: I am and at £4.95 for 250g it may be a regular buy.


Your making me jealous again lol.


----------



## Jack-Jones

Sticking with the South America's

Union Y Fe Peru!


----------



## James811

Had a couple of espressos today, managed to get Columbia Suarez right now, 14 days post roast it's the best it's been. I may try resting some other coffees longer and see the effects


----------



## MildredM

More Smokey Barn Brazil Poco this morning. Enjoying it even more today than yesterday


----------



## MildredM

Started a bag of Smokey Barn El Salvador Cerro De Atoco Jasal, roasted on 15.4.17, this morning. Quite enjoying it but as with the previous S/barn I think it will be better after a day or two of being opened.


----------



## steveholt

For me, the past 2 mornings have been

Gesha Village "Illubabor" from Talor & Jørgen

via the Barista Hustle subscription.

12.5g -> 250g in the V60.

Tastes, gesha-y. Floral and fruity. It's a good coffee, very good at being that type of coffee. I have had better geshas from less gushing prose sources though, at approximately similar costs too.

Good, interesting coffee to drink. It is not quite the claim of 'roasting coffees that are not just for baristas' that seems to be coming from the Talor&Jorgen camp, but I dont think a gesha selected for the Matt Perger subscription was ever going to be 'that' coffee.

After my holiday I think I am going to order a few bags from Gardelli, it has been about a year since I was blown away by his kenyans


----------



## Step21

First Brewista smart dripper brew of home roasted Mexican Finca Santa Rosa greens from Rave. Roasted medium/light.

Lovely honey sweetness and intense boiled sweetie dark fruit flavour. can't quite nail an individual fruit. Very nice.

Blackcurrant coming to the fore now.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I found some Assembly LSOL in the freezer. Tried it coarser 17.50=>42g 31 secs. A shotgun of fruits. I'm amazed that these beans still deliver 6 months after being frozen.

I think the Assembly LSOL are one of my favourite beans in the last year.


----------



## El carajillo

Clifton Coffee Ethiopian BurtuKaana Sidama tropical fruit AKA wine in a cup:good:


----------



## MildredM

This Pact Planalto seems to be getting the thumbs down this morning . . .


----------



## Step21

MildredM said:


> This Pact Planalto seems to be getting the thumbs down this morning . . .


At least you caught some sunshine. Too cold up here to even think about coffee al fresco.


----------



## Split Shot

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think the Assembly LSOL are one of my favourite beans in the last year.


Totally agree. I'm jealous that you've still got some!


----------



## Elcee

This morning is my first time taking my new bag out for a spin. Its a washed Kenyan from Colonnna Coffee. The beans smell like winey blackcurrants or rhubarb to me.


----------



## MildredM

This is superb this morning.


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> This is superb this morning.


No wonder I want a rocket when you produce such nice looking drinks.


----------



## MildredM

Benjijames28 said:


> No wonder I want a rocket when you produce such nice looking drinks.


It probably tastes better than it looks


----------



## Syenitic

Benjijames28 said:


> No wonder I want a rocket when you produce such nice looking drinks.


Not sure it is the Rocket. Is it not the cups, the beans, or even the barista maybe?


----------



## MildredM

Syenitic said:


> Not sure it is the Rocket. Is it not the cups, the beans, or even the barista maybe?


Maybe the Barista doesn't post all the duff looking stuff!!!


----------



## MildredM

Square Mile, Red Brick, courtesy of the lovely barista at North Man Coffee, Bridlington. Can't wait to open my bag of the same beans which arrived a few days ago now!


----------



## MildredM

I will be lucky to get anything in my flipping cup this morning . . . .










Big breath, keep calm . . . And grind on . . .










It's the last of the James' 'Simply Brazil'.


----------



## Elcee

Elcee said:


> View attachment 26374
> 
> 
> This morning is my first time taking my new bag out for a spin. Its a washed Kenyan from Colonnna Coffee. The beans smell like winey blackcurrants or rhubarb to me.


I have a couple days holiday this week so I brewed two cups of this. Maybe the water I get in my flat is different from my work but whatever happened oh wow these were awesome. Times like those keep me coming back to coffee.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

One from last weekend, loving these bank holidays at the moment!











*Save**Save*
​


----------



## Robbo

Im currently on holiday on Cornwall and i bought grinder and behmor filter machine with me.

Unfortunately I forgot the beans.









On the first day I came across my saviour, Padstow coffee company. Last day tomorrow but these have served me well all week. Highly recommended if you're in the area this summer.


----------



## MildredM

James Gourmet Coffee, Formula 6.

Haven't had a bad one from this roaster yet


----------



## MildredM

More of this while we scan through our cctv camera recordings of burglars at next door's house in the night grrrr.


----------



## Wes78

Coffee looks good!

sorry to hear about the burglars, hope you get some information from the recordings.

Have you been to filmore and union in Beverley?, it's at the Saturday market end.

ive been for breakfast a few times and I went today. Always a good coffee their, usually get a macchiato but plumped for a flat white today and it was very smooth with some nice latte art!

http://www.filmoreandunion.com/food-and-drink/coffee/

Its right next next door to a Nero too!


----------



## DoubleShot

MildredM said:


> Square Mile, Red Brick, courtesy of the lovely barista at North Man Coffee, Bridlington. Can't wait to open my bag of the same beans which arrived a few days ago now!


Oh, very noice! 

notNeutral are my go to cups. Have a pretty vast collection of cups but since purchasing notNeutral (5oz, 6oz & 8oz) rarely ever use anything else.


----------



## MildredM

Wes78 said:


> Coffee looks good!
> 
> sorry to hear about the burglars, hope you get some information from the recordings.
> 
> Have you been to filmore and union in Beverley?, it's at the Saturday market end.
> 
> ive been for breakfast a few times and I went today. Always a good coffee their, usually get a macchiato but plumped for a flat white today and it was very smooth with some nice latte art!
> 
> http://www.filmoreandunion.com/food-and-drink/coffee/
> 
> Its right next next door to a Nero too!
> 
> View attachment 26465


We are going in next time we're in Beverly, I checked - they are dog-friendly! I know it's a chain but if the coffee is good then I'm not bothered









Yes! We pinpointed the times the their arrived. He went up and down the secluded drive loading his van about 15 times over the course of 50 minutes. Cheeky beggar.


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> Oh, very noice!
> 
> notNeutral are my go to cups. Have a pretty vast collection of cups but since purchasing notNeutral (5oz, 6oz & 8oz) rarely ever use anything else.


I love the noNeutral cups too (got a set of 4 of the 5oz in the cupboard). Still enjoying using a colour mix of Inkers though


----------



## Elcee

MildredM said:


> More of this while we scan through our cctv camera recordings of burglars at next door's house in the night grrrr.


Oh no I hope everything is okay! Latte art on point though


----------



## DoubleShot

First try with these...


----------



## Elcee

This is a washed Columbian from Dark Arts Coffee. I get mushed up yellow fruits and vanilla. Weird name though









http://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/store-1/let-the-fire-burn-colombia-250g


----------



## Benjijames28

Had a latte from steam yard in Sheffield. Still in love with this place, all the staff are brilliant, the coffee which i believe is from square mile is my favourite in the city right now.

Also picked up this.... Never had it before, bet i wont like it lol


----------



## MildredM

Experimenting with this Rave Columbia Suarez this morning.










The first cup, 19g/34s/38g was bleugh. Sorted it at the second attempt. 18g/30s/36g. It's nectar


----------



## MildredM

Wes78 said:


> Coffee looks good!
> 
> sorry to hear about the burglars, hope you get some information from the recordings.


I meant to let you know . . . Although we couldn't identify the thief at least we could pinpoint the timings. He arrived at 3.50am. Leaving his van hidden in the secluded drive end he went into the neighbour's garage, spent half an hour sorting stuff (it would seem) then he was back and forth, back and forth 8 times, arm fills of stuff, plus a bicycle. He left at 4.40am just as it was starting to get light.

The frustration at seeing what he was doing is maddening. I've woken up at half 3ish every night since and checked the cameras. Spotted cats and a hedgehog, thankfully that's all.

It seems the same same person had tried a few garages and sheds around the village on the same evening.

It certainly makes you feel more security conscious. Everything is locked at night now.


----------



## Hibbsy

Benjijames28 said:


> Had a latte from steam yard in Sheffield. Still in love with this place, all the staff are brilliant, the coffee which i believe is from square mile is my favourite in the city right now.
> 
> Also picked up this.... Never had it before, bet i wont like it lol
> View attachment 26547


Tried this at the London coffee festival was my favorite cold brew there. They also had it as a nitro, really impressive.

Enjoy !


----------



## Benjijames28

Trip to town again today. Started off with a flat white from foundry coffee shop, from the taste i will assume it was their Rwanda beans.

Then a few hours later i had a latte from steam yard.

Preferred the Foundry coffee today.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

My thanks go out to Coffee Compass for getting me through a late night of essay writing, all in a very tasty manner.


----------



## fluffles

Signed up for the Square Mile Short Stories offering - all espresso roasts. First up is http://shortstories.coffee/rodrigo-figueroa.

Got very lucky and hit tasty with my first shot - 16g-34g-26s @ 6bar. Big mouthfeel, lots of deep caramel (like the topping to a creme brulee) and an orangey citric acidity as it cools. Really enjoyable.


----------



## MildredM

I am raising my cup of Hasbean's Dark Side of the Moon to my hubby this evening - 15 years to the day since we met


----------



## Rom

Nothing yet as I'm waiting for the machine to warm up *taps foot* I really need to get a Wemo (don't fancy filter this morning)

but it will be Craft House Coffee - Industrial

this is is a great blend and it works for me at around 18.5g > 48g > 32 seconds (going into 175g of 95* water to make a very tasty Americano


----------



## MildredM

More like 'What's ON my cup this afternoon!










And IN my cup this morning was more of the Hasbean's Dark Side of the Moon (which I think has improved since I opened it a few days back).


----------



## Jacko112

I'm on some Bean Smitten's Ethopian Rocko Mountain (£6.75- 250g) absolutely sublime! So sweet too, I know there's a another flavour in there but struggling to detect exactly what it is. All I know is it's a really good espresso - new roaster for me but I'll certainly be going back.


----------



## MildredM

Square Mile's Alto Jaboticabas.

I couldn't resist the book when I spotted it in a s/h bookshop in Lincoln. Flaming Rum Sausages and Brussels Sprouts Surprise anyone


----------



## Jacko112

Brussels sprouts coffee, a flavour I've not come across before & quite sure I don't want to either lol


----------



## Jacko112

Brussels sprouts coffee, a flavour I've not come across before & quite sure I don't want to either lol


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Had a really really excellent shot of Square Mile Sweetshop at Faculty, Birmingham. Cup packed full of blueberries. I was so excited that I forgot to snap a photo!


----------



## MildredM

Back to good old Crankhouse CH7 this morning. Feeling very Orange









The Coffee's good and so is the book.


----------



## filthynines

My Ch7 will arrive tomorrow. Looking forward to getting into it!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Popped into Six Eight Kafé this morning as it's their last day of trading on Temple Row. Super sweet shot of Hasbean Red Giant whilst I wait for FedEx to get their act together and deliver my Hasbean order!


----------



## filthynines

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Popped into Six Eight Kafé this morning as it's their last day of trading on Temple Row. Super sweet shot of Hasbean Red Giant whilst I wait for FedEx to get their act together and deliver my Hasbean order!


I hadn't heard about this @caffeinatedtrombonist. What's the reason for the closure, do you know?

I felt the place lost a lot of its charm. Constantly revolving roster of baristas. My favourite now works in Quarterhorse.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

filthynines said:


> I hadn't heard about this @caffeinatedtrombonist. What's the reason for the closure, do you know?
> 
> I felt the place lost a lot of its charm. Constantly revolving roster of baristas. My favourite now works in Quarterhorse.


It's to do with the office developments on Temple Row - the basement space is going to be used as bike storage/ showers.

By the sounds of it, they're looking for a new site but haven't found one yet given how last minute it was. The millennium point shop will still be open but I've never been in there so can't comment on quality.

I agree with Quarter Horse being excellent but now that I live around Eastside I have to go out of my way to go over there. Talking of going out of my way, I keep meaning to check out the Steam Room...


----------



## filthynines

Wow, interesting. Yorks has been my go-to for city centre when I'm there for work.

Definitely go to the Steam Room. A Peel and Stone croissant and a flat white are just the ticket.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

I tend to go to either Yorks or Faculty when I don't have the time to go home to grab a coffee or when I've ran out of beans (like now!!) Tilt is a good cup if the pinball machines don't bother you!


----------



## Jack-Jones

Back to coffee Nirvana today after a long weekend in Aberystwyth!

ManCoCo's Finca San Francisco (red honey) Costa Rica. Now on my third batch and each one being as good as the last!


----------



## Benjijames28

I went to upshot espresso in Sheffield with my 5 month old son. Enjoyed two drinks, firstly a latte which was lovely. Followed by my first kalita wave, I believe the beans he used were Colombian.

I drank the kalita but it just reaffirmed I don't like black coffee, milk based drinks are my thing. There is an acidic taste in black coffee including cold brew that I just don't like.

I also made the mistake of going to a Costa drive thru this evening to get a cortado. It was horrible, boiling hot milk ruined the whole thing.


----------



## James811

Arrived home from offshore a little while ago. Just made a couple of coffees. We go on holiday at the weekend so didn't bother ordering anything for the 3 days I'm at home. Just thought I'd use the last of the 1kg of Suarez I had from last month. It's currently 5 weeks past roast date and is just as good as it was from 2-3 weeks. I think I'll have to keep hold of my beans a little longer from now on


----------



## Mrboots2u

San Mayo - square mile - toffee sweet / green apple acidity . Noms after you got up for the sunrise at 5am.


----------



## Benjijames28

Last day off so been out to a few cafes.

Went to steam yard in Sheffield, started off with a chocolate cronut and a latte, friend was taking time with green tea, so I got a Gibraltar which was very nice.

On the way home I swung buy forum sponsor foundry coffee roasters cafe, had a Ethiopian flat white to go.

Best coffee of the day... For taste alone it's got to be the foundry flat white.

I really wish I didn't need to travel into Sheffield to get decent coffee, my only options round here are Costa and other chains.

Counting down the days until I buy my rocket apparrtamento and grinder.


----------



## MildredM

I am not sure what's in my cup (James Gourmet LSOL) but it's flipping good!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> It's to do with the office developments on Temple Row - the basement space is going to be used as bike storage/ showers.
> 
> By the sounds of it, they're looking for a new site but haven't found one yet given how last minute it was. The millennium point shop will still be open but I've never been in there so can't comment on quality.
> 
> I agree with Quarter Horse being excellent but now that I live around Eastside I have to go out of my way to go over there. Talking of going out of my way, I keep meaning to check out the Steam Room...


Definitely check out the Steam Room.


----------



## filthynines

Two double espressos down. One is the LSOL, one is the Ethopian Samii from Crankhouse. Both were lovely, and I'm now wired.


----------



## steveholt

Back from holidays and a week of filter coffee, Talor and Jorgen Gesha village, i didnt get a bad brew out of that one... but

My Friday morning, first cup from Barista Hustle subscription (my last bag from him/them for a while)Novo Canaã "Obatã" from Five ElephantSpectacularly smooth filter coffee. So balanced. So un-Brazilian and un-natural. No funk, just balanced subtle fruit in a thick juicy and not overly acidic filter bew cup.

12.5g -> 225g in 3 min on the V60.

Every so often I get a cup that blows me away. This was one of them.

It will be my last bean from BH for a while.

Have a few bags from Ghardelli (but no kenyans this time) in the post.


----------



## Benjijames28

Cortado from Costa.


----------



## Scotford

Benjijames28 said:


> Cortado from Costa.


Gutted.

I broke out the good shiz from Assembly. Magarissa Ethiopia Sidama. Mango juice avec honey avec earl grey. Lovely


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried Hasbeans Dark side of the Moon as an espresso for the first time today. I got slightly distracted and ended up letting it run over. 18=>43g in 40 secs.

I got red berries and bold choc, which could just be a fluke. Nice shot and quite dark for hasbean. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## MildredM

Yes, we really rated DSOTM, and yes it was a darker style roast than some we've had of theirs. I am probably totally incorrect in saying this but after a roasting fire they had around 10 years ago I was sure everything was a lighter roast!

Getting a top up of vitamin D and Red Brick in the garden this morning. I'm getting lavender and rose, but probably not from my cup


----------



## Wes78

Tried Crankhouse CH7 both last night and this morning.

had as both espresso and americano, my wife then had it with milk. Thumbs up all around!

Smooth, sweet, nice little punch as espresso too. Trying again this afternoon and then may order another kilo.

all my life consists of at the moment is dog walking and coffee drinking . I'll take that!


----------



## Spooks

Looking for recommendations, been using Foundry's amazing Rocko mountain. Love the fruitiness and funk it has, think it maybe something to do with the natural process iirc but it's no longer there. So what would you recommend, mainly in milk but I do enjoy a espresso


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Second attempt at Hasbean's DSotM. 18=>37g 34secs. Much brighter, less choc but with red berries and citrus lime notes


----------



## MildredM

Having seconds! We picked this up when we were in North Man Coffee, Bridlington, last week (roast date 8/5). It was in their Mythos at the time and we enjoyed it at the time. It's just as good this morning. 18.5 Through the HG-1, 32s, 35g.


----------



## Elcee

Every now and then I will try a coffee that makes me stop and think "wow this is sublime" and this washed Kenyan roasted by Five Elephant was one of those.

I ordered a filter but the awesomely kind folks at Cult Espresso where I had this gave me an espresso on the house too. The espresso was a long shot. The guys said it was about a 1:2.5 ratio almost like a lungo.

The tasting notes we're spot on. For me the espresso was like floral Turkish delight and the filter was full of blackberries and citrus. I give it a holy @$&* out of ten.


----------



## Benjijames28

Been to steam yard in Sheffield, had a latte to go, believe they use square mile red brick. Nice as ever. Also picked up a kruffin and a fried chicken sandwich from the chicken shop across the street. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Split Shot

La Montanita from Curve. A really interesting and challenging bean. It's taken me a good while to get the recipe dialled in. Indifferent with milk, but absolutely sparkling as an espresso when I got it right. I had to grind really fine to pull out the sweetness: 15 second PI, then 19>41g in 32 sec. Sparkling grapefruit, balanced sweetness and a tea-like finish. Recommended: has real character.


----------



## MildredM

The last of the SM Timanco. Much needed after a foray around the food shelves of (64% down) Marks & Spencers


----------



## Benjijames28

Just finished a flat white from the foundry coffee roasters cafe in Sheffield city centre. I'm starting to think they are serving up the best coffee in the city right now.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Benjijames28 said:


> Last day off so been out to a few cafes.
> 
> Went to steam yard in Sheffield, started off with a chocolate cronut and a latte, friend was taking time with green tea, so I got a Gibraltar which was very nice.
> 
> On the way home I swung buy forum sponsor foundry coffee roasters cafe, had a Ethiopian flat white to go.
> 
> Best coffee of the day... For taste alone it's got to be the foundry flat white.
> 
> I really wish I didn't need to travel into Sheffield to get decent coffee, my only options round here are Costa and other chains.
> 
> Counting down the days until I buy my rocket apparrtamento and grinder.


Ah, you should have said hello! - unsettling is not quite the right word but I'm now racking my brains to think who the forum customer could have been! Glad you enjoyed the coffee nonetheless


----------



## fatboyslim

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Ah, you should have said hello! - unsettling is not quite the right word but I'm now racking my brains to think who the forum customer could have been! Glad you enjoyed the coffee nonetheless


We like to operate covertly ?


----------



## Benjijames28

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Ah, you should have said hello! - unsettling is not quite the right word but I'm now racking my brains to think who the forum customer could have been! Glad you enjoyed the coffee nonetheless


Will give you some clues... Mid to late twenties, good looking, handsome...


----------



## MildredM

Just taking a cup of San Ignacio out into the garden


----------



## Benjijames28

Tried a new place in a trendy part of Sheffield called Captain's cup. Talks the talk but they don't walk the walk, they look and sound the part on social media but in person the place was lifeless on a busy trendy street, seemed to be pretenders.

Don't get me wrong the latte didn't taste bad... If it was from a chain I would have been happy enough with it, it was drinkable.

Tomorrow I'm off to hipsters paradise upshot espresso for a latte and a bag of home made donuts!


----------



## MildredM

In the garden with more of the Hasbean Red Giant today.


----------



## Benjijames28

Been to upshot espresso in Sheffield.

Very hipster but I love this place, it got me into speciality coffee.

I picked up a vegan donut (by accident) chocolate and strawberry, that was ok, but the star of the show was the iced latte. I've never had one like that before. It was beautiful, so simple but crafted to perfection, weighing everything. Was beautiful.

Looking forward to next Friday when I hit upshot again!

Tomorrow... I'm thinking steam yard or foundry.


----------



## MildredM

The last of HB Red Giant this morning.


----------



## simontc

It's been a while since I posted- hey everyone!

Just polished off a climpson and sons flat white... Their standard espresso roast bough in a bag from a local coffee shop.

A bit burnt toast for me- tried a few different times/doses/outputs. I did have a spro (or rather a del, for any one that remembers ) that hummed with an orange zing, but with milk the florals/acidity is muted. A shame- I dropped in to climpsons a few weeks back and had a fab flat white that legitimately tasted of nothing but frangipane- it blew my mind. I wasn't able to fully replicate but the beans I brought home that day were knock out.

Placed a fat has bean order yesterday- dark side of the moon took my fancy too (I haven't bought a hb blend since 2014 I don't think, maybe even 2013- whenever it was I got their espresso starter pack).


----------



## Benjijames28

Went to Sheffield food festival where I have eaten way too many kebabs, Ice cream, cronut, and marshmallow.

Still found time to nip to steam yard and grab an iced latte, which was ok, but no where near as nice as the iced latte I had from upshot espresso yesterday, not even same league.


----------



## filthynines

CH7 from Crankhouse, obviously. And it seems my milk texturing is getting better because I managed to just about squeeze this tiny heart into the glass.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hasbeans Finca Salaca Costa Rica.

Both dark and light elements to this roast. Getting Choc, cherry, unbelievably sweet with a tart finish. Hot chocolate mixed with damson jam. Really impressed with it.

18=>38g 40secs.


----------



## MWJB

Juicy, syrupy cup of Squaremile Kibingo, courtesy of @Mrboots2u, peachy/mango with a kind of damson finish.


----------



## MildredM

MWJB said:


> Juicy, syrupy cup of Squaremile Kibingo, courtesy of @Mrboots2u, peachy/mango with a kind of damson finish.


Fab! I can't wait to try ours later!


----------



## Wes78

Crankhouse CH7.

flat white for myself and my wife then an americano for me. Oracle threw out a quick one for my americano, little bugger. still tasted tout suite though Rodney. Probably because I don't know what I'm tasting anyway


----------



## MildredM

While you have all been enjoying your delicious coffee this evening I have been driving myself, my hubby and the dog mad. The Kenya SO from The Roastery, a subscription bean, has tested me to my limit (and I don't often say that.)

Upon opening the new bag Ian said, 'Lots of different coloured beans in here.' And there were! And chaff too. Anyway, in the grinder they went. The first shot took 4 seconds (18.5g)! Tightened it down, the next one (18.5g) in 8 seconds. Hmmm tricky little bean here!

Ok, tighter still, 19g in, 36g out in 15 seconds! The grinder is now almost at its limit, one more go, managed 20s this time. Steamed some milk just for fun, poured, tasted, bleugh. It just tasted wrong. It is a washed Kenya and I've had a similar version before, and liked it. Not this though. Has anyone here had this particular bean from The Roastery? I've had some cracking stuff from them, green and roasted, but this wastbone of them!

We started again with some week post roast Red Brick and we now have coffee in our cups. Phew!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pureists look away now . Flash brewed chillled chemex .

250g ice in the bottom - 250 water to 31.5 g coffee . Yeah it will be under extracted but it hits the pre hump nom sweet spot . Some square

Mile - lovely syrupy and raspberry acidity . Nice way to end a long long day.


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Pureists look away now . Flash brews chil chemex .
> 
> 250g ice in the nottm - 250 water to 31.5 g coffee . Yeah it will be kinder extracted but it hits the pre hump nom sweet spot . Some square
> 
> Mile - lovely syrupy and raspberry acidity . Nice way to end a long long day.


Errr I think that sounds good... could you just repeat it in English ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> Errr I think that sounds good... could you just repeat it in English ;-)


Get the duck owt of here


----------



## Grimley

This is what i bought last week going through my silvia. Garage coffee honduras finca magana fully washed. 14g in 30 out. Getting a floral taste so the notes are thereabouts. Tastes great in milk so it hits the spot for me..


----------



## Spooks

Grimley said:


> This is what i bought last week going through my silvia. Garage coffee honduras finca magana fully washed. 14g in 30 out. Getting a floral taste so the notes are thereabouts. Tastes great in milk so it hits the spot for me..


Great to see another Silvia being used with pride.


----------



## MildredM

Just started these beans I roasted early last week. I reckon they're good enough to consider a second cup this evening.


----------



## ginagreen

Today I drank a cup of bean milk for my breakfast, but it was so sweet than I dont want to try it any more. I prefer to drink hot water to begin the day than the bean milk next time.


----------



## MildredM

Thanks to Mrboots2u I am enjoying a cup of Square Mile Kibingo this morning. It's silky and fruity, in a mango-y kind of way, slightly spoilt by my poor milk steaming this morning (over thinking it!).

Thanks again , @Mrboots2u


----------



## IggyK

Origin - San Fermin Colombia beans. Filtered through V60

Then maybe some colonna coffee pods, if they arrive to work today


----------



## Benjijames28

Went to one of my favorite coffee shops... Upshot espresso where according to their website they were serving:

COLOMBIA SAN GREGORIO - ROUNDHILL

It was the best coffee I've had in weeks, balanced and full of flavour. These guys are on top form right now.

Picked up 2 chocolate and raspberry donuts made in hour about an hour before I bought them. Recommended!


----------



## steveholt

This morning was my second or third last shot of Gardelli Cignobianco espresso blend. This has been a satisfying (and brewed coffee free!) week thus far.

This is a good blend. Chocolate, nutty and a tiny hint of fruit. Not very acidic. Comfortable.

Good base for milk drinks too. This is a wife flat white endorsed blend.

Next ill be moving on to some potentially unusual SOs from him.

Lets see how they go down.


----------



## MildredM

Something out the freezer for us this morning.


----------



## steveholt

This morning was an unusual one.

Gardelli - El Chivero, which is a naturally processed Colombian.

This might be the most overpoweringly BLUEBERRY coffee I have every had. It is a sledgehammer of blueberry and plum.

Ill take it for a spin in milk and V60 over the weekend.

At the moment this is classing more as interesting, than as great. But it is very interesting and it is a good, tasty cup. Just not very subtle.

If it was a band, maybe it would be The Hives, they are from Sweden.


----------



## johnealey

This morning have opened an Indonesian Java Bayukidul own roasted last weekend light to Med and is full of red berries / vanilla in milk, almost the opposite of what you expect an Indonesian to be, yum! (at medium this is starting to develop the classic earthy tobacco traits you expect).

John


----------



## Step21

As part of the 12 roaster challenge my new roaster for June is Williams and Johnson of Leith, Edinburgh.

I've got Rosa Abad filter from Ecuador (Zamora - Chinchipe), washed process. This is an organically grown coffee. Varietals are caturra, pacas and typica. Tasting notes of apricot, almond and blossom honey.

Deliciously sweet first few brews, pourover and immersion. Honey sweetness, creamy almond body and apricot all coming through. Beans have a noticeable crunch when grinding.

Noted from the Hoffman Coffee Atlas that only 4% of the country's arabica comes from here although it has sufficient altitude to produce great coffee. Well this is one for sure. One of the best coffees I've tasted in a while.


----------



## Stanic

sometimes I just need that huge latte


----------



## MildredM

Into the depths of the freezer this morning. Found a bag of Bella Barista/The Roastery Milk Buster, it came with the R58. I wouldn't personally know it has been in the freezer for 3 or 4 months. It's just a really nice coffee-tasting coffee


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Popped into faculty today, brilliant as always. Round Hill Don Alphonso Natural. Perfect lunchtime marking up parts for an afternoon rehearsal.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Hasbean's dark side of the moon blend brewed - quite surprised for this, as it's extremely drinkable and very tasty but... Not very wild or fruity? No complaints, I just expected some more funk and a slightly lighter roast but it's great.


----------



## MildredM

Foundry's Bella Vista Columbia for us this evening. Mmmmm creamy!


----------



## luigimud

This morning coffee for me was hasbean's ethiopian Ana Sora Guji, and since I am on a trip, I resorted to using the good old Hario manual grinder.

I then proceeded to brewing using v60 (only brewing kit a carry while on the move).

the result you ask? my first time trying this single origin, and indeed it hit the spot.

was it enjoyable? yes. Did I look again inside the cup to make sure it's not blueberry juice? oh yea


----------



## Elcee

I'm enjoying this natural Rwandan from Avenue Coffee. Flavours of blueberries and strawberries, gin and juniper.


----------



## slamm

Getting loads of blueberries with this Guji Highland - seems to be a bit of a blueberry theme developing here!

Can't remember the last time I recognised flavours described in tasting notes (apart from the more obvious like caramel or chocolate) but this is spot on. Reminds me of previous great Ethiopians, think it was the Moata (or maybe Rocko Mountain).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drinking a V60 of Rwandan from April Roasters ( doesn't appear to be on the website ) It's knock out. strawberry acidity floral, delicate...Nom


----------



## MWJB

Atkinsons Carmo de Minas pulped natural yellow Bourbon - sweet honeydew melon & milk choc. Simply delicious.

13.5g to 225g water in a Kalita Uno. 25g bloom for 30s, then 25g every 15sec, dry bed at 3:00.


----------



## Stanic

Costarica Tarazzu SHB from polish roastery Tommy cafe..it's not top of the world but has a lovely slight flowery start and milk chocolate aftertaste


----------



## Rom

It's time to try another one of these a week after roasting. I might even risk an espresso.


----------



## MildredM

An excellent Pharmacie Coffee Ethiopian f/w at Bean & Bud, Harrogate for me this morning.


----------



## igm45

Rave signature, more important is the cup itself. Thanks @Drewster


----------



## kennyboy993

igm45 said:


> Rave signature, more important is the cup itself. Thanks @Drewster


Spot on. Nice cheeky little treat beside the cup - man after my own heart ;-)


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Rave signature, more important is the cup itself. Thanks @Drewster


Looks good - cup and contents. Are you getting 'chocolate'?!


----------



## igm45

I've just moved on from the Rwandan Buf, which once I resolved the issues I was getting a lot of citrus notes.

I thought I was enjoying it, returned to this and had that 'mmm' moment. I enjoy the deep in your face flavours.

Plus I can enjoy the little treat beside it, tried that with the lighter roast and the coffee became a little lost.


----------



## MildredM

Back on the Red Brick on this gloriously sunny morning. Bit bubbly by the time I'd found my phone to take the pic.


----------



## igm45

Your coffees always look so lovely. Is the art self taugt? Or is the consensus for a lesson at a local third wave coffee shop?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Your coffees always look so lovely. Is the art self taugt? Or is the consensus for a lesson at a local third wave coffee shop?


We haven't got a local first wave, never mind third .... are you familiar with North Lincolnshire?

Hmm ... self taught via a lot of studying this forum. I did attend a course at Limini 5 years ago but my recollections of the day are somewhat hazy.


----------



## marcuswar

We're away for the weekend so it's a Costa flat white... meh.


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> We're away for the weekend so it's a Costa flat white... meh.


Try old paradise street blend when in there , am improvement in the regular beans


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> We haven't got a local first wave, never mind third .... are you familiar with North Lincolnshire?
> 
> Hmm ... self taught via a lot of studying this forum. I did attend a course at Limini 5 years ago but my recollections of the day are somewhat hazy.


Thank you,

I only drink milk based once every couple of days so don't get to practise much.

I can get microfoam milk so the taste is there and thats all I'm interested in for my own sake.

It would be nice to be able to do some latte art when friends come over (especially 'those friends' we all have that don't get what the fuss is about).

I may self teach one day, im enjoying the variables of spro too much at the moment to bother though.


----------



## Jon

Ice.


----------



## Jon

igm45 said:


> Rave signature, more important is the cup itself. Thanks @Drewster


I want this!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jon said:


> I want this!!!


Pretty sure you can buy chocolate from most shops.....


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> Pretty sure you can buy chocolate from most shops.....


I love that cup. Plus the espresso and the chocolate look delicious.


----------



## Gobbosp

Really pleased with how the latte art has improved since purchasing the rocket about 3 months ago - a lovely chocolate and caramel blend from my local roasters casa espresso


----------



## The Systemic Kid

A one man operation working in the middle of nowhere - 2000mtrs up - so remote virtually self sufficient. Nearly all year round harvesting - picking on a nigh daily basis. Only mechanical equipment is this pulper. This producer's story showcases what SO coffee is all about - passion to the point of obsession.









No fermentation tanks so beans are pulped around six in the evening, left to dry ferment for 16hrs, then washed in sacks and spread on tarps to dry.

And the coffee??

Tasting notes say, 'light delicate body and bright shining acidity'.









In spades.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Reap what you sow - 14 hours in the chiller for this cold brew, perfect weather for it!











*Save**Save*
​


----------



## filthynines

A fantastic iced latte with Crankhouse CH7. It really is a perfect bean for milk.


----------



## Elcee

Taking a wee break from LSOL with these.


----------



## MildredM

Some lovely bargain Beans from Rave from their recent promo. I got these and some M/Malabar which I am looking forward to next


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Al Fresco Yirgacheffe from Lindfield Coffee Works this am


----------



## igm45

Popped into Hot Numbers on Gwydir Street Cambridge this morning. I had an espresso and my colleague had a lovely looking Latte.

We both agreed the coffee was delicious, he had a cake too which he seemed particularly fond of.

My first time in Hot Numbers, plenty of seating and very relaxed decor and vibe. Cost £5.15 for a latte and double espresso which is typical of cafes in Cambridge.

Would recommend and will be visiting again.


----------



## MWJB

April Rwanda Matyazo washed Bourbon - "Here we go", I thought as I struggled to crank the rock hard little beans in the Feldgrind, but my misgivings were unfounded, still nice & soluble, very clean, sweet & juicy, notes say tangerine, strawberry & white tea (I'll take his word for it on that score, I don't drink tea). Very tasty


----------



## Elcee

MWJB said:


> April Rwanda Matyazo washed Bourbon - "Here we go", I thought as I struggled to crank the rock hard little beans in the Feldgrind, but my misgivings were unfounded, still nice & soluble, very clean, sweet & juicy, notes say tangerine, strawberry & white tea (I'll take his word for it on that score, I don't drink tea). Very tasty


I'm glad it wasn't just me who is finding these beans hard to grind. I absolutely love this coffee. It is so clean and sweet. It might be my favourite of the year so far.


----------



## MildredM

On with the Monsooned Malabar this morning. Took a couple of goes to get it right but I'm enjoying it now I've got it right. It's gloopy, pretty much as described.


----------



## crmdgnly

If one was inclined, where could one get hold of some April Rwanda Matyazo washed Bourbon?....or is mail order from Copenhagen the answer?

TIA


----------



## slamm

crmdgnly said:


> If one was inclined, where could one get hold of some April Rwanda Matyazo washed Bourbon?


Patrick supplies shops in Edinburgh, Manchester and Newcastle so if your near there you might be able to pick up a bag. Jeebsy had a kg left over last week so some people here got lucky.


----------



## adz313

As one of the ones who managed to snag some of Jeebsy's April Rwanda Matyazo last week, had some as a V60 this morning.

Clearly getting the mandarin through, and a marmalade quality coming through as it cooled.


----------



## Stevie-heathie

Costa Rican drip extraction


----------



## filthynines

Quarterhorse's Dark Horse blend as an emergency bean whilst some Hasbean and Crankhouse stuff rest. First as an espresso, then as a cortado. First shot out of the bag was a good one: 18g>36g on 6 in 34 seconds. Hints of liquorice, really satisfying mouthfeel.


----------



## Stanic

I've lowered the pressure with miss silvia's OPV from 9,5 bar static to 8 bar static, which translates to around 7 bar when brewing, tried Miguel Luna from Sq. mile, finer grinding and lighter tamping, 18g in 26 g out nice and thick, strong orange and cherry stone


----------



## IggyK

Assembly Coffee, Kenyan Esme through V60









Nice Berry taste.


----------



## MildredM

Just having some rather gorgeous Moata courtesy of Foundry now.

The first cup of the day was Red Brick . . . then a second one to make sure . . . the next one was Foundry's Bella Vista . . .


----------



## Rakesh

Some colombian 'el roble y el galpon' from Horsham. Aeropressed with a 4min steep at 75c. Subtle chocolate and almond notes. Great coffee.


----------



## Split Shot

MildredM said:


> Just having some rather gorgeous Moata courtesy of Foundry now.
> 
> The first cup of the day was Red Brick . . . then a second one to make sure . . . the next one was Foundry's Bella Vista . . .


Nice! A day well spent there ^^^

Makes me want to ditch the contents of my hopper at the moment (which shall remain nameless!).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tailor and Jorgen in the Mountain dripper , it's Nenseno / Werka ? . Anyway stone fruits , vibrant and sweet , blooming delicious.


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> The first cup of the day was Red Brick . . . then a second one to make sure . . . the next one was Foundry's Bella Vista . . .


when you make excellent espresso, it's so hard to resist that another cup


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> Tailor and Jorgen in the Mountain dripper , it's Nenseno / Werka ? . Anyway stone fruits , vibrant and sweet , blooming delicious.


What is this "Mountain dripper , it's Nenseno / Werka ?"


----------



## Step21

Williams & Johnson coffee (Leith Edinburgh)- Ethiopian Adabo Yirgacheffe washed heirloom varietals - tasting notes Pear, bergamot, jasmine.

Not had a Yirg like this for a while. Delicious. Sweet pear with just a hint of bergamot (not picking up any jasmine). Delicate light tea like body/mouthfeel.

Second coffee from W&J. Will not be the last.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Evening drink: Decaf from Coffee Real. 

Edit: this is the Decaf Salvation Espresso blend.


----------



## kennyboy993

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Evening drink: Decaf from Coffee Real.


Decaf radar!

Any good this one medium?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

For me, I'd say is 100000000000 better than that Illy decaf rubbish! . It's not as great as the caffeinated stuff, but it's very drinkable. I haven't had any of the other decafs (apart from the Illy stuff which I gave away with pleasure), so can't really say much. I like it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> What is this "Mountain dripper , it's Nenseno / Werka ?"


https://www.kurasu.kyoto/products/torch-mountain-dripper


----------



## Step21

Looks interesting. You just got one presumably?


----------



## Elcee

Elcee said:


> View attachment 27405
> 
> 
> Taking a wee break from LSOL with these.


I'm still loving these. I think they're on the lighter side of a roast. To me its like drinking fruity ice tea. They might be my fav coffee this year.


----------



## MildredM

Foundry Bella Vista again tonight - with a handy husband-cleaner in action while I took the pic!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

@MildredM is the red tool for back-flushing?


----------



## MildredM

caffeinejunkie said:


> @MildredM is the red tool for back-flushing?


It's a nifty little grouphead cleaning tool - an Espazzola. It gets all the gunk out from around the group rather than using a brush. (No backflushing for a lever machine







)

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/product/197-espazzola


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> It's a nifty little grouphead cleaning tool - an Espazzola. It gets all the gunk out from around the group rather than using a brush. (No backflushing for a lever machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> https://londiniumespresso.com/store/product/197-espazzola


Looks good, even watched the video haha


----------



## filthynines

Ethiopian Guji Highland from Crankhouse Coffee. Only seven days post-roast, and I'm thinking of putting a cork in this one and waiting a few more days. First shots out of the bag were decent fruity shots which reminded me of a coffee I've had in the last 12 months and absolutely loved; no doubt it was another Ethiopian.


----------



## MildredM

Just going in the cup . . . Pharmacie Ethiopia Chelchele


----------



## filthynines

filthynines said:


> Ethiopian Guji Highland from Crankhouse Coffee. Only seven days post-roast, and I'm thinking of putting a cork in this one and waiting a few more days. First shots out of the bag were decent fruity shots which reminded me of a coffee I've had in the last 12 months and absolutely loved; no doubt it was another Ethiopian.


Just had a V60 out of this. 13g > 300g after about 4 mins. Wowowowowow. After cooling it is so juicy it's unreal. Big big blueberry flavours as promised. Phenomenal.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Atkinsons fest - Red Bourbon Honey brewed by siphon - fruit bomb nom. Plus a little something to try at home later.


----------



## Elcee

filthynines said:


> Just had a V60 out of this. 13g > 300g after about 4 mins. Wowowowowow. After cooling it is so juicy it's unreal. Big big blueberry flavours as promised. Phenomenal.


Good to know its turning out well. I'm going to get this in their upcoming sale.


----------



## Snakehips

Not sure if anybody else ever does this but we've just had an absolutely scrummy *Mongrel* flat white.

Tail end of Rave Monsooned Malabar in the throat of the 75e and topped it with Square Mile Red Brick.

No idea what proportion ended up in the dose but it was gorgeous.

I often brew a Mongrel when swapping over beans..... just for fun and few are absolute rubbish.


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> Not sure if anybody else ever does this but we've just had an absolutely scrummy *Mongrel* flat white.
> 
> Tail end of Rave Monsooned Malabar in the throat of the 75e and topped it with Square Mile Red Brick.
> 
> No idea what proportion ended up in the dose but it was gorgeous.
> 
> I often brew a Mongrel when swapping over beans..... just for fun and few are absolute rubbish.


Thanks for this I was pondering about thia earlier today.

Is this what other people do with the dregs at the end of their bag?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Not sure if anybody else ever does this but we've just had an absolutely scrummy *Mongrel* flat white.
> 
> Tail end of Rave Monsooned Malabar in the throat of the 75e and topped it with Square Mile Red Brick.
> 
> No idea what proportion ended up in the dose but it was gorgeous.
> 
> I often brew a Mongrel when swapping over beans..... just for fun and few are absolute rubbish.


Oh LOLOLOLOL

(and I don't mean the Mongrel)!


----------



## filthynines

Had a bit of a WTF shot this morning. Not in the worst way, but not in the best either. Crankhouse's Ethiopian Duromina.

First shot was 18g > 36g on 5 and took 38 secs. It was a nice shot, lacking distinctive tasting notes. (Guidance was peach, bergamot, almond.) Went one notch coarser to 6 and went 18g > 36g in 32 secs. The result was really odd. Far more acidic than the first shot, and first sips had a flavour that I still can't put my finger on but was definitely more like a savoury flavour which wasn't quite up to its best. I can't describe it better than that, sadly. As I got towards the end it became more intensely floral and remained highly acidic, still not quite bergamot.

Those were my first two shots out of this bag, 10 days post-roast. Might go back to 5 and pull slightly shorter. Might do same on 6. Might then revert to V60 and see how I prefer it.


----------



## Elcee

Enjoying this. Deep fruity flavours. I don't know what honeysuckle is supposed to taste like though.


----------



## igm45

The last of the lovely Crankhouse wahana and some chocolate from Ukraine:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wendleboe - Kapsokisio - filter . This is delicious. It different to the Talor and Jorgen I have tried ( I'll post this on the 12 roasters thread ) Defo more green apple acidity , little more tartness . Still nomness though .


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen Ethiopia natural, syrupy, gentle peach, jasmine/vanilla/icing sugar.

Thanks @Mrboots2u


----------



## fluffles

T&J high on my hit list at the moment, must give them a go


----------



## Phobic

where are my T&J? ordered a week ago


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Had ad a few attempt with these beans and this morning got the Cherry coming through...

When uploading from phone how do you rotate the picture on here?!


----------



## Elcee

This is a washed Ethiopian. Such an elegant coffee. Clean, sweet, fruity and floral.


----------



## Wobin19

What better way to start the first day of the Tour de France than with a Grand Tour blend from Crankhouse?









Very nice too certainly a fruit bomb. May have slightly overextracted but still tasty. It's almost boozy. Yum!


----------



## steveholt

The last two days have been Kayon Mountain by Square Mile.

Square Mile really are a wonderful roaster.

In espresso, clean and citrussy but not battery acid lemmony. Delicate and acidic.

In a flatwhite the acidity is muted and there and the lemon/bergamot floats through. This is a very moreish milk drink, quite light tasting compared to many common espresso blends, but not 'lost in the milk'

In V60 this is washed Ethiopia, acidic, citrussy, clean and SWEET.

As a SO bean for all seasons, this is an absolute winner.

Way better than my recent espresso blends from other roasters, which I am not excited enough about to write up in my 12 roasters challenge.


----------



## MildredM

This lovely Ethiopia Chelchele. I went for it following someone's recommendation on the forum - Thank you, whoever you are, it's lovely


----------



## malling

Got some nice Colonna Discovery (Kenya kirinyaga) very crisp acidity with clear lime and apple notes brewed on wave


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Talor and Jorgen's Lavendel Tyttebaer.










Thanks to Xpenno for the sample. Sieved the grind before doing a long immersion in an AP. Tasted super sweet Raspberry to me, really nice beans.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> Talor and Jorgen's Lavendel Tyttebaer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Xpenno for the sample. Sieved the grind before doing a long immersion in an AP. Tasted super sweet Raspberry to me, really nice beans.


Just tried the last 18g on espresso. It was a bit of a gusher 18=>45g 28secs.

Remarkable treacle like, red fruits and sweetness. No lavender though....I think I'm pleased about (not a massive fan of the floral stuff I've tried. Overall some excellent coffee.


----------



## MildredM

It's not so much what's IN our cups this morning (although it was very good, more of the Pharmacie Ethiopia), it is more LOOK at our lovely new Ancaps - a wonderful gift from a very thoughtful @Snakehips and Mrs Snakehips


----------



## MildredM

We are enjoying this today


----------



## crmdgnly

Cielo Coffee - Brazilian Jeriquara courtesy of @cambosheff


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> We are enjoying this today


Big body, Chocolate and Wood Smoke - May have to try this!

What's your verdict?


----------



## Greenblood

MildredM said:


> We are enjoying this today


is that a mini laté Mildred? Looks stunning!


----------



## MildredM

Greenblood said:


> is that a mini laté Mildred? Looks stunning!


Thanks









It's a part guzzled flat white! 150ml Loveramics cup


----------



## MildredM

It was exactly as described. The shot was pudding-like, so thick and unctuous!! I wouldn't want it all the time, and anyway, I see it's not available again at present, but I would willingly have it again











caffeinejunkie said:


> Big body, Chocolate and Wood Smoke - May have to try this!
> 
> What's your verdict?


----------



## fluffles

Curve Ethiopia Duromina... Washed Ethiopian filter coffee is probably my dessert island coffee of choice - so much complexity, and this doesn't disappoint.


----------



## mmmatron

A friend sent this over from Boston from the cafe below his apartment. The static was insane! I was bracing myself for it, but I wasn't quite prepared for the crazy spray. Really surprised how amazing it pours, maybe I've discovered a new distribution technique 

It's all chocolate with a hint of dark chocolate bitterness, not something I usually go for being an LSOL fan but it's been nice to try something different.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Colombia El Deviso - washed - Cartwheel, Nottingham.

Bang on the tasting notes - red apple, Hibiscus and black tea. Mrs Systemic most impressed with breakfast Chemex.


----------



## steveholt

This morning is a cracker if you like El Salvador Bourbons









3fe Finca Argentina - Los Mangos, washed Bourbon.

In my hands this tastes like Milk Chocolate, smooth and sweet, with a hint and slight bite of Peach (especially in the aftertaste)

This is a delicious smooth espresso.

This specific finca argentina lot is a 3fe exclusive (so no HasBean roasted equivalent for this exact coffee(Steve sources for, and is part owner of 3fe))

3fe now do international shipping afaik, so for those who are interested, you can get the coffee here

https://shop.3fe.com/product/Finca-Argentina-Los-Mangos-Washed-Bourbon


----------



## Rakesh

My best shot of this Rave Signature Blend. Finally got this bean down, shame it took me basically all of the bag to do it! Managed to get 18g > 36g in 37 seconds, time was a bit longer than I would of liked but the resulting shot was fantastic. First shot I was able to actually identify milk choc and caramel tones with a dark choc after-taste and rich body. Think i'm finally getting the hang of this espresso making


----------



## MildredM

Trying a co2 decaf this evening. It's the SO Square Mile offering. An El Salvador tasting exactly as described - sweet caramel, a hint of apple, with a sprinkle of cinnamon (more toffee taste to me).

15.8g of fluffy grinds just about filled the basket. 30s produced 28g of unctuous-ness.


----------



## Stanic

a house blend (mixture of leftovers from hasbean, buna, verticcio and square mile) based latte in a bucket

20g in 30g out, served in a double wall 480 ml jug


----------



## MildredM

Starting off with an easy Red Brick!


----------



## Greenblood

Nice cups again Mildred, are they brown? Also, I covet thy cups black with coloured markings on the handles you posted pics of a few days back of...but it seems Lee at foundry coffee roasters are uming and arring whether to get more in:-( maybe if you post more pics Mildred, others will join me in the campaign to get more made;-)

steve


----------



## MildredM

Greenblood said:


> Nice cups again Mildred, are they brown? Also, I covet thy cups black with coloured markings on the handles you posted pics of a few days back of...but it seems Lee at foundry coffee roasters are uming and arring whether to get more in:-( maybe if you post more pics Mildred others will join me in the campaign to get more made;-)
> 
> steve


Thanks! Yes, the brown and the sky-blue, mix and match Loveramics! They are lovely and thick.

Those Ancaps from Foundry are super lovely, smart too









I will get photoing


----------



## joe.barista

Panama Santa Teresa, Natural.

http://www.triplecoroast.com/product-page/panama-santa-teresa-natural

Fantastic natural. Explosive red/dark berry aromatics. Clean, crisp cassis booziness. Dried blueberry sweetness. Coating mouthfeel.

Brewed simply. V60, 24g dry/400g wet/ 2.50 contact time. [Mahlkonig Tanzania]

Highly recommended.


----------



## Greenblood

Raja 100% Robusta.... not too shabby, bought to educate my tastebuds! No roasting date...lots of creama though.


----------



## Stanic

Greenblood said:


> Raja 100% Robusta.... not too shabby, bought to educate my tastebuds! No roasting date...lots of creama though.


Nice, what did your taste buds say? I'm pondering trying out some pure robusta shots with the Portaspresso


----------



## Mrboots2u

Greenblood said:


> Raja 100% Robusta.... not too shabby, bought to educate my tastebuds! No roasting date...lots of creama though.


How did it taste?


----------



## Miss Coffee

Coffee Masters full bodied espresso blend. Love these dark beans. I usually drink Rave's Italian Job. This is actually the first dark blend I really enjoyed.


----------



## Greenblood

Mrboots2u said:


> How did it taste?


Hmm, pretty non descript, not what I'd call tasty but not nasty. Roasty, slight bitter aftertaste, not as bad(good? Interesting?) as malongos small producers coffee https://www.malongo.com/uk/products/rangeforindividuals-coffeebeans.php?page=77

i cant really pick any flavours or aromas out. Lovely creama though! Will work my way through the pack see if I can come to some Robusta definitive identifier taste.

steve


----------



## Elcee

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/guji-highland

Super sweet boozy blueberry bomb!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Greenblood said:


> Hmm, pretty non descript, not what I'd call tasty but not nasty. Roasty, slight bitter aftertaste, not as bad(good? Interesting?) as malongos small producers coffee https://www.malongo.com/uk/products/rangeforindividuals-coffeebeans.php?page=77
> 
> i cant really pick any flavours or aromas out. Lovely creama though! Will work my way through the pack see if I can come to some Robusta definitive identifier taste.
> 
> steve


Robusta will certainly give you crema ( was primarily used as a way to bulk out cheap coffee blends ) .. Bitter and roasty for me is what it tastes like , i couldn't get past that , although if you want some more flowery cupping notes then " old burning rubber tyre " was one of my favs. Try it for sure, in terms of developing taste and pallette I'm not sure it will be that helpful , so I wouldnt stress about trying to pick out layers of flavour , IMHO there are just not there. It tastes bitter and burnt and if you drink to much gives you a headache.


----------



## steveholt

steveholt said:


> This morning is a cracker if you like El Salvador Bourbons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3fe Finca Argentina - Los Mangos, washed Bourbon.
> 
> In my hands this tastes like Milk Chocolate, smooth and sweet, with a hint and slight bite of Peach (especially in the aftertaste)
> 
> This is a delicious smooth espresso.
> 
> This specific finca argentina lot is a 3fe exclusive (so no HasBean roasted equivalent for this exact coffee(Steve sources for, and is part owner of 3fe))
> 
> 3fe now do international shipping afaik, so for those who are interested, you can get the coffee here
> 
> https://shop.3fe.com/product/Finca-Argentina-Los-Mangos-Washed-Bourbon


This morning I took this same bean for a spin in the V60.

Ok, now I see where the mango name came from. Clean, Sweet, Mango and Moreish.

I have another dose for the V60 for tomorrow morning, and maybe 1 shot in my espresso grinder.

I may get another bag of this, *or*, if it is on the shelf yet, get a bag of the alternative processed batches of the same bean, from the same lot.

It seems that HasBean are running the same idea (1 lot, processsed 3 different ways) with a lot from a different patch of the same farm

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/over-10/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-san-jorge-washed-bourbon

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/over-10/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-san-jorge-pulped-natural-bourbon

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/over-10/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-san-jorge-natural-bourbon


----------



## MildredM

We tucked in to this lovely Karma Ethiopian this morning. It is lovely - thanks, @Stanic, we are truly grateful for your gift


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> We tucked in to this lovely Karma Ethiopian this morning. It is lovely - thanks, @Stanic, we are truly grateful for your gift


excellent! what is the pre-infusion pressure that you are using?


----------



## MildredM

The latest factory setting, 3bar









We haven't found the need to fiddle with anything yet!!

Editing to add we have fiddled . . . Tweaking the drip tray so it doesn't move/rattle!



Stanic said:


> excellent! what is the pre-infusion pressure that you are using?


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> The latest factory setting, 3bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't found the need to fiddle with anything yet!!
> 
> Editing to add we have fiddled . . . Tweaking the drip tray so it doesn't move/rattle!


Did you use some tape or sticky tabs?

Regarding the pressure, I'd try a 1 bar pre-infusion..just saying







(based on experience with the Portaspresso)


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Did you use some tape or sticky tabs?
> 
> Regarding the pressure, I'd try a 1 bar pre-infusion..just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (based on experience with the Portaspresso)


No, we used Reiss's tried and trusted flex-the-thing method - and it worked!!

I would change it . . . except that it tastes so flipping good! I am not keen on fiddling for fidding sake!!


----------



## hotmetal

Elcee said:


> https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/guji-highland
> 
> Super sweet boozy blueberry bomb!


I've just had the first espresso of this. Can't say much yet as I've literally put one through at the grind level used for the last bean (Hasbean LSOL) and it's way too tight, so I'm not even started with dialing in. But although it took about a minute to get 18-36 it was wonderfully gloopy, with a big funky boozy fruit punch. Will have a play and report back next week. I bet it's fantastic as a V60 - come on Knock, get them Aergrinds built!


----------



## Elcee

hotmetal said:


> I've just had the first espresso of this. Can't say much yet as I've literally put one through at the grind level used for the last bean (Hasbean LSOL) and it's way too tight, so I'm not even started with dialing in. But although it took about a minute to get 18-36 it was wonderfully gloopy, with a big funky boozy fruit punch. Will have a play and report back next week. I bet it's fantastic as a V60 - come on Knock, get them Aergrinds built!


I can't speak to espresso as I don't have the kit. I've brewed it using a kalita with AP screen and long steeps in the CCD and its gorgeous in both. To me its sweet, clean and creamy with flavours of blueberries, a bit of winey grapes and juniper.


----------



## MildredM

Extra coffee in between the usual today - decaf from Square Mile. Keeping the HG-1 set up for this at present, and the good news is even I can cope with grinding this bean manually


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

How's he taste for the SqMile decaf? Any good?


----------



## Stanic

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How's he taste for the SqMile decaf? Any good?


Wife loves it, I've tried and it is very nice, tasty.


----------



## MildredM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How's he taste for the SqMile decaf? Any good?


Yes, it's got a good taste - caramel and a hint of fruit, good body too. Honestly, I wouldn't know it is decaf, as with many other Beans mentioned on the forum that are as good as non-decaf, and why not!


----------



## joey24dirt

Teeside coffee company Honduras beans as an espresso closely followed by the same beans in a flat white. This keeps me going on the little sleep we get at the moment


----------



## mmmatron

joey24dirt said:


> Teeside coffee company Honduras beans as an espresso closely followed by the same beans in a flat white. This keeps me going on the little sleep we get at the moment


Where's this from @joey24dirt? Always interested in what's going on locally!


----------



## mmmatron

Guji highland farm from foundry...just absolutely amazing. Summer fruit jamminess with a hint of something floral. Delicious.


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> Where's this from @joey24dirt? Always interested in what's going on locally!


A micro roasters on Redcar high street. You can google either Relish cafe Redcar or the Teeside coffee company and you will find them. They are really good. I just message them on instagram to order, pay with PayPal and then collect when roasted.

Do you live local?


----------



## Greenblood

joey24dirt said:


> A micro roasters on Redcar high street. You can google either Relish cafe Redcar or the Teeside coffee company and you will find them. They are really good. I just message them on instagram to order, pay with PayPal and then collect when roasted.
> 
> Do you live local?


The mention of redca brings back happy memories of Parmos! I really ought to visit to top up my cholesterol.... it's been tooooo long! I lived for a while in Loftus.

steve


----------



## joey24dirt

Haha don't talk to me about parmos. They all suck unless you go to a proper restaurant for one. I live in marske so no doubt you'll have been through at some point. I'm often up loftus way with work.

Have you vacated the area in the search for great coffee @Greenblood ?


----------



## Greenblood

Parmos...teesides answer to the kebab! I'd say it's better, even from a chippy! I lived in Corby Newham for a while, worked in .xxx... some place near Grangetown...what a dive that was! Burnt out houses, cctv on armoured poles, riot vans lol! First time I ever had giant Yorkshire pudding filled with bolognese too! Miss it, but not been back since 1998.

Moved back to the midlands after my stint in Teeside to be nearer family, now living in france to be further away lol!

steve


----------



## Stanic

Pulped natural Yellow Bourbon, São Sebastião da Grama, Rainha Farm, Brasil

chocolate and nuts, made with Portaspresso, 18 g in 30 g out


----------



## Mrboots2u

http://www.assemblycoffee.co.uk/shop/kenya-esme-250g

http://www.assemblycoffee.co.uk/shop/kenya-esme-250g

One of the many coffee's i Have been working my way through recently , thanks to @MWJB for this one .

Filter as always - Notes on the box of Complex and bright , yep ill go with that . Sweetness and juiciness in abundance , there is a good deal of acidity in there also , but in a good " Kenyan coffee " way .

Nom


----------



## fatboyslim

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 27862
> http://www.assemblycoffee.co.uk/shop/kenya-esme-250g
> 
> One of the many coffee's i Have been working my way through recently , thanks to @MWJB for this one .
> 
> Filter as always - Notes on the box of Complex and bright , yep ill go with that . Sweetness and juiciness in abundance , there is a good deal of acidity in there also , but in a good " Kenyan coffee " way .
> 
> Nom


It's been such a long time since I had anything from Kenya. Might have to give this one a whirl.


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> It's been such a long time since I had anything from Kenya. Might have to give this one a whirl.


As with most Kenyans I would think it's an acquired taste for espresso ( even with the Ek on your side ) .. at £12 a bag be worth working out if your happy with it as a brewed option only


----------



## Benjijames28

Popped in foundry coffee roasters cafe today. Still my favorite coffee in the city. I had a rock mountain or something. They only had a bit of it left and it was beautiful, huge strawberry note coming through in the flat white.


----------



## nufc1

Benjijames28 said:


> Popped in foundry coffee roasters cafe today. Still my favorite coffee in the city. I had a rock mountain or something. They only had a bit of it left and it was beautiful, huge strawberry note coming through in the flat white.


Rocko Mountain Reserve. Amazing roasted by Foundry. One of my (and alot of other people's) faves from last year. New crop is imminent on the website I believe.


----------



## mmmatron

joey24dirt said:


> A micro roasters on Redcar high street. You can google either Relish cafe Redcar or the Teeside coffee company and you will find them. They are really good. I just message them on instagram to order, pay with PayPal and then collect when roasted.
> 
> Do you live local?


Yeah, live in Eaglescliffe, grew up in Coulby Newham.

Great to see local roasters. I've been using Rounton for emergencies it's pretty good, I can get it from yarm high street.


----------



## joey24dirt

Greenblood said:


> Parmos...teesides answer to the kebab! I'd say it's better, even from a chippy! I lived in Corby Newham for a while, worked in .xxx... some place near Grangetown...what a dive that was! Burnt out houses, cctv on armoured poles, riot vans lol! First time I ever had giant Yorkshire pudding filled with bolognese too! Miss it, but not been back since 1998.
> 
> Moved back to the midlands after my stint in Teeside to be nearer family, now living in france to be further away lol!
> 
> steve


Ahh yes grangetown. It is a little rough around the edges


----------



## MildredM

Third coffee this morning - better make it decaf! Thanks, Square Mile


----------



## Greenblood

MildredM said:


> Third coffee this morning - better make it decaf! Thanks, Square Mile


Same here, on a coffee roll! Love the style of this decaf coffee can!


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> Third coffee this morning - better make it decaf! Thanks, Square Mile


Haha I've had two so still safe







just enough energy for a photo shoot


----------



## Elcee

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/wahana-estate-natural

My commitment to finish one bag before opening another swiftly crumbled today. Getting sweet pineapple with a chamomile finish. Such a weird and wonderful coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Guji nom... Get in on this one people. Huge aroma of the bag, people from 10 feet away going " what's the smell ( in a good way) sticky sweet, plummy yeah it has acidity as any good ethiopian has bit its balanced and delicious. 5/5 random cafe customers say" mmmm"









Oh it's foundry coffee, if you didn't know.


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> Guji nom... Get in on this one people. Huge aroma of the bag, people from 10 feet away going " what's the smell ( in a good way) sticky sweet, plummy yeah it has acidity as any good ethiopian has bit its balanced and delicious. 5/5 random cafe customers say" mmmm"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's foundry coffee, if you didn't know.


Is that the natural? What's the funk level like?


----------



## hotmetal

Crankhouse Guji Highlands is very funky, but I don't know if this necessarily means Foundry's is too, though I imagine if it's from the same lot, different roasting isn't going to have a huge impact on funk?


----------



## mmmatron

fluffles said:


> Is that the natural? What's the funk level like?


No funk for me on this one just a big whack of fruity jamminess


----------



## Mrboots2u

mmmatron said:


> No funk for me on this one just a big whack of fruity jamminess


Smells really floral and aromatic at grinding , agree not a funkatron though.

This afternoon was a knock out coffee day. Got the foundry brewed at my local and then they had a natural HAMBALLA too. Will be Good as they have the natural and washed of same bean coming.


----------



## BigAndy

I've gone for the Ethiopian Ambela from North Star Today. Got to have a midweek treat!!


----------



## MWJB

Some Gesha courtesy of @Mrboots2u, sweet milk choc & floral. Very tasty.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Some Gesha courtesy of @Mrboots2u, sweet milk choc & floral. Very tasty.


Triple Co Rosters In Bristol


----------



## Tiny tamper

So I finally got to try my yirgacheffe from coffeebeanshop.co.uk and I absolutely love it I think it's going to be my daily goto that's for sure.

I'm no flavour expert so I won't try and be, all I can say is its delicious every little flavour I got I liked, it says on the bag smooth, deep and complex and I completely agree it covers your tongue like liquid silk if that makes sense.

I was told by another member I wouldn't be disappointed and they were right it's really nice coffee that I am glad I bought I hope some of you get to try it.


----------



## filthynines

New lot of Guji Highland from Crankhouse is in the cafetiere this morning. Still a tasty, fruity coffee.


----------



## supertom44

Planalto from Pact this morning, not too bad, not my favourite from them but it does the job.


----------



## Elcee

I'm out and about today so I picked up this from Brew Lab here in Edinburgh. It is a naturally processed coffee from El Salvador roasted by Hasbean. I think it is this one: https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-natural-bourbon

Even though my mouth is still partially numb from the visiting the dentist, it is good!

Time to put this caffeine to use and hit the gym.


----------



## Missy

Another exceptional bag from Foundry. Roasted Monday, but I'm all out of coffee. Biftu gudina, a washed Ethiopian. I love natural Ethiopian coffees and this seems very similar but with a much sweeter headline. Honey is a spot on note, a very floral honey.


----------



## Split Shot

Sitting outside Tim Wendleboe's cafe drinking Honduran Caballero as espresso in the beautiful sunshine


----------



## steveholt

The above post makes my morning Espresso of 3FE's Brother Hubbard blend (50% Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Pulped Natural Canario, 50% Bolivia Finca Carmelita Washed Caturra) very mundane.

OK Espresso, skews quite acidic (as I find a lot of 3FE espresso blends tend to (in shops and in my hands)) but full bodied for such acidity.

You can ease off the acidtiy and emphasise the body and chocolate by pulling a relatively constricted shot (pull your 1:2 ratio in 42 seconds as opposed to 30)

I haven't had a homemade milkdrink with this yet, but in cafe envrions it is a fine base for a specialty houseblend flat white.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

SQM Redbrick. Solid choc espresso with a bit of a tart twist. Nutty Marmalade.










Does what it says on the tin. (In fairness it would have taken me a few shots to say Marmalade but there's definite citrus tart edge to this that works really well).


----------



## MildredM

Cheers! Just having the same here!!



urbanbumpkin said:


> SQM Redbrick. Solid choc espresso with a bit of a tart twist. Nutty Marmalade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does what it says on the tin. (In fairness it would have taken me a few shots to say Marmalade but there's definite citrus tart edge to this that works really well).


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MildredM said:


> Cheers! Just having the same here!!


What do you think?


----------



## MildredM

urbanbumpkin said:


> What do you think?


We really enjoy this for our 'everyday' coffee. It is consistent, easy and uncomplicated!

What about you?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MildredM said:


> We really enjoy this for our 'everyday' coffee. It is consistent, easy and uncomplicated!
> 
> What about you?


Pretty much the same. It's really forgiving, everyday espresso with a slight twist. The last one I tried from them was same but with red fruits.

It's nice to have as a change from the crazier stuff.

I tried 18=>34g in 42 secs (lower pressure) got intense choc, intense sweet candy peel and a bit of nuttiness.


----------



## supertom44

This mornings cup contained: Rwandan Inzovu (sweet citrus, plum and berries. Medium) Didn't have the most flavour but think that's due to me messing up the grind, need to stop fiddling and stick to a grind I know works. Will try this one again later.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I was in Boston, MA last week and on my way to work I had my morning coffee from "The Thinking Cup" every day. Great place, and the baristas certainly know what they are doing!


----------



## Gobbosp

Love trying new beans .....

















First time i have tried such a dark roast.


----------



## sean28uk

It was very nice in the garden this morning in Essex, just started drinking a blend from 'apply me' - called hangover rescue. It was a present from my wife, lovely Alice in wonderland packaging. Don't know hats in it but a nice strong morning coffee.


----------



## Snakehips

Those tasting notes are such a departure from my norm that left to my own devices, I doubt I would ever have tried these beans.

However, thanks to the generosity of @MildredM of RRoA I have them and have tried them........

19.5g >> 30g >> 33 sec

Wow! We have had four superbly enjoyable short flat whites with the beans today !

I'm amazed that descriptors like lemonade and parma violet aromatics translate into a shot that will suit milk.

I have to admit that I would be hard pushed to come up with such descriptors but I know what they mean..... and so so smooth and creamy.

Despite being a milkophile I had a little slurp of the neat shot this afternoon........ and tomorrow I will be trying a slightly diluted espresso.

M thanks so much for giving me the nudge.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> View attachment 27985
> 
> 
> Those tasting notes are such a departure from my norm that left to my own devices, I doubt I would ever have tried these beans.
> 
> However, thanks to the generosity of @MildredM of RRoA I have them and have tried them........
> 
> 19.5g >> 30g >> 33 sec
> 
> Wow! We have had four superbly enjoyable short flat whites with the beans today !
> 
> I'm amazed that descriptors like lemonade and parma violet aromatics translate into a shot that will suit milk.
> 
> I have to admit that I would be hard pushed to come up with such descriptors but I know what they mean..... and so so smooth and creamy.
> 
> Despite being a milkophile I had a little slurp of the neat shot this afternoon........ and tomorrow I will be trying a slightly diluted espresso.
> 
> M thanks so much for giving me the nudge.


It is always good to try new things









I have to admit I was prompted to try them from someone on the forum (I can't recall who it was now, but thanks!) and really enjoyed them as much as it sounds like you and Mrs S did. So much so I grabbed another 4 bags . . . by the time I finished posting them off willy-nilly to all and sundry I will need to order some more though


----------



## Elcee

My parents recently visited Hamburg and brought me back this lovely bag of beans from Less Political Coffee Shop.


----------



## Stanic

thanks to @MildredM from RandomRoasters, I could enjoy this nice Ethiopia


----------



## mcrmfc

Enjoying a few shots of Counter Culture this morning...caffeine od on the cards...

Must say some of these American roasters really know their stuff!


----------



## MildredM

Just enjoying this Coffee Bean Shop Yirgachef courtesy of @Tiny tamper

It is scrumptious and a much needed pick-me-up this morning


----------



## MildredM

Followed the Yirgachef with a swift decaf. It tastes fruity after the Yirgachef!


----------



## Mrboots2u

mcrmfc said:


> Enjoying a few shots of Counter Culture this morning...caffeine od on the cards...
> 
> Must say some of these American roasters really know their stuff!


Agree... Intel single origins along with Wrecking ball are put here with my fav coffees from last 12 months .......


----------



## caffeinejunkie

A loverly Ethiopian Rocko Mountain Reserve Espresso just now, might actually have a prefrance to this over Yirgacheffe


----------



## Grimley

Just started this:










First Ethiopian this year (apart from rocko mountain reserve which wasnt to my taste) Not cheap (£10) but good. Bought it from look mum no hands earlier this week & its their guest coffee while the Tour de France is/was on.


----------



## Stanic

Square Mile's Colombia by Rodrigo Yandi, 21g in 33g out


----------



## Tiny tamper

@Stanic any good?


----------



## Stanic

Tiny tamper said:


> @Stanic any good?


Oh my  excellent

And I've just tried the 32mm tall IMS basket, it easily accepts 25 grams of coffee, made a 30g ristretto with it, so thick and syrupy, and sweet and fruity


----------



## ChrisGT

Finca El Cielo from Bolivia, lovely medium/dark roast super smooth and packed with flavour currently using it for espresso and espresso based milk drinks.


----------



## Stanic

Late night latte, natural process Yellow Bourbon from Brasil, trying the 6/8 g IMS basket, 12 g in 18 out, in a 235 ml mug. The basket could have taken 14 g easily with the Portaspresso.


----------



## mcrmfc

Stanic said:


> Oh my  excellent
> 
> And I've just tried the 32mm tall IMS basket, it easily accepts 25 grams of coffee, made a 30g ristretto with it, so thick and syrupy, and sweet and fruity


Is this with the portaspresso @Stanic? When u have time can you do a post or videp breaking down the whole thing, how you use it, what the shots are like compared to your old setup etc

As a non milk drinker I am getting drawn to things like this and the Strietman....my wallet is already hiding in the corner in fear...

Shots look and sound great btw


----------



## Stanic

mcrmfc said:


> Is this with the portaspresso @Stanic? When u have time can you do a post or videp breaking down the whole thing, how you use it, what the shots are like compared to your old setup etc
> 
> As a non milk drinker I am getting drawn to things like this and the Strietman....my wallet is already hiding in the corner in fear...
> 
> Shots look and sound great btw


I'll do a video time permitting, including use of the Bellman steamer.





 is an older one if you haven't seen.

Strietman with the pressure gauge modification is certainly a very nice, desirable espresso maker


----------



## mcrmfc

Stanic said:


> I'll do a video time permitting, including use of the Bellman steamer.


Ha...missed that completely...great video.

Chapeau, love the setup and workflow.


----------



## Stanic

Morning latte at the terrace, Ethiopia Chelchele, 27g in 40 out, really lovely and strong elixir


----------



## Rakesh

It's getting late, better make it decaf. (Square mile)


----------



## steveholt

For the past week I have been enjoying 3FE'sBolivia - Choquehuanca/Melgar Collaboration: Washed, Typica, Caturra & CatuaiFor It is smooth sweet and very very butter-y. The non chocolate notes are subtle and are washed out in a flat white, but the taste and the mouthfeel in the espresso is worth buying a bag for.

This isnt smooth as in el salvador melted chocolate, or thick syrupy brazillians, this is smooth and butter-y as in - you know the difference in taste and feel in the base between a healthy ad hoc cheesecake - a lump of Philadelphia on a digestive biscuit, and a slice of homemade american style cheesecake with 150g of butter per 300g of biscuit in the base....

That type of butter-y is how this espresso tastes and feels.


----------



## MildredM

I didn't get chance to post earlier this week, so here's what has been in my cup each morning this week.

Monday, Hoxton North, Harrogate. Had to return the first pair (boiling hot). These were . . . acceptable.










Tuesday was a cup of lovely Foundry Rocko Mountain Ethiopian (beans from the freezer straight to the HG-1).










Wednesday . . . I can not lie, I ended up in Costa (long story). Suffice to say the 'coffee' stayed in my cup, after the first sip I couldn't stomach any more.










Thursday was Red Brick, I didn't take a photo of that one, sorry!

Today we were in Leeds. We couldn't get in at Laynes and as we didn't have much time we nipped into Harvey Nicks. To be honest it really wasn't too awful. That's a cappuccino and a flat white, by the way.


----------



## Stanic

Nice ones @MildredM, not surprised about Costa at all


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try old paradise street in a flat white next time you go to Costa. I can be drinkable in a sweet chocolate milk drink way.


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> Try old paradise street in a flat white next time you go to Costa. I can be drinkable in a sweet chocolate milk drink way.


It was OPS. The lad just didn't have much idea about preparing it. I didn't mention this was the second attempt, the first one went back because he used the wrong beans/grinder.

Decaf for Ian and this favourite-best-ever La Piramide in the red Inker for me for our second coffees today. It looks milky, it wasn't - it's the sun shining in through the window (a rare occurance these days).


----------



## Mrboots2u

MildredM said:


> It was OPS. The lad just didn't have much idea about preparing it. I didn't mention this was the second attempt, the first one went back because he used the wrong beans/grinder.
> 
> Decaf for Ian and this favourite-best-ever La Piramide in the red Inker for me for our second coffees today. It looks milky, it wasn't - it's the sun shining in through the window (a rare occurance these days).


Thats a shame , my hit rate on them has been quite good, depressingly they all have had better latte art than anything i could ever manage.


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> Thats a shame , my hit rate on them has been quite good, depressingly they all have had better latte art than anything i could ever manage.


We've had some drinkable flat white coffees in the past too, on the odd occasion . . .


----------



## Stanic

an evening Colombian dry processed El Boton Maragogype, Antioquia region, by Tommy café..I like this one a lot, nice sour cherries and proper espresso thickness







love the huge 'elephant' beans, easy to grind, also they nailed the roast level, kind of a city roast, great for a drip too


----------



## Tiny tamper

Stanic said:


> Oh my  excellent
> 
> And I've just tried the 32mm tall IMS basket, it easily accepts 25 grams of coffee, made a 30g ristretto with it, so thick and syrupy, and sweet and fruity


That certainly sounds delicious m8 nice 1


----------



## joey24dirt

New beans from my favs 

Not dialled in properly yet. First few shots tasted a little bitter.


----------



## M4xime

Never seen or tried this particular one from Origin before, looking forward to it


----------



## fatboyslim

Picture says it all. Intense as espresso, sublime (pun intended) as brewed!


----------



## MildredM

Feeling hale and hearty today with the LSOL July El Salvador Chelazos from North Star Coffee Roasters.

15g basket x 35s x 31g hit the spot for us this evening!


----------



## filthynines

Fair play to M&S - gave me a very drinkable flat white this morning. Probably the best coffee available in Walsall; all of the other options are poorly-executed chain stores.


----------



## filthynines

Another nice flat white out of Hasbean's White Dwarf blend. Have to say that my enthusiasm has waned for them recently, though. All boils down to personal preferences, I know.


----------



## ChrisGT

Last of my Monmouth Brasil Organic onto Monmouth Espresso Blend tomorrow


----------



## mmmatron

A quick pop into Spring Espresso York for emergency beans, excited to try these. And a not too shabby flat white, completely forgot what it was though.


----------



## filthynines

A last cafetiere of Guji Highland from Crankhouse. One of my faves of the year.


----------



## MildredM

Towards the end of these lovely beans courtesy of @joey24dirt this morning


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Towards the end of these lovely beans courtesy of @joey24dirt this morning


Aw I really hope that you enjoyed them


----------



## steveholt

I might start taking pictures some day.

the past 4 days have been awakened with by Madcap coffee company of Michagan USA, and their Galeras Colombian.

It has been a while since I have had a Colombian Espresso.

Chocolate, and redcurrant is what I got here. It was nice to have an espresso that was balanced a bit differently than the central americans and africans I have generally been drinking of late. The fruit and acidity is an equal partner with the chocolate basenotes in this cup, as opposed to a note or a hint.

As an espresso I really enjoyed this, and not only for the change of pace. This was a good enough to buy again espresso.

In a flat white the acidty remains there, as a hint this time mind you. The basenotes and the fruit speciificity are washed away in milk sweetness. This moves the milk drink towards coffee that tastes like coffee, but with a very pleasant non-citrus, non straw/blueberry acidity lingering there throughout.


----------



## Elcee

A deliciously unusual natural Brazilian from Crankhouse Coffee. It's like pina colada. To me it is funky and fruity with flavours of pineapple, coconut and rum.


----------



## MildredM

Several cups of Adventure @foundrycoffeeroasters.com Cafe, Sheffield, hit the spot this morning.

Looks like Joey has been putting a bit of practice in


----------



## Wobin19

Summer in a cup. Really getting the candied lemon peel with a really lasting flavour tempting me back for another! Perfect early afternoon espresso.

Also got some of the latest Redbrick which is particularly good in a flat white.


----------



## NJD1977

My Dad recently returned from a trekking trip in Peru and brought this back with him as a gift for me. He swears he was there when they roasted it. Do I give it a go!?!


----------



## Stanic

NJD1977 said:


> My Dad recently returned from a trekking trip in Peru and brought this back with him as a gift for me. He swears he was there when they roasted it. Do I give it a go!?!


Of course!









My evening latte..I love to play with my gadgets







Colombia Maragogype El Boton


----------



## line

Using Ozone's Kokola at the moment, anyone else using Ozone's roasts?


----------



## MildredM

Very yummy coffee this morning


----------



## Stanic

Moata by Foundry..25 g in 30 out


----------



## MildredM

Not sure whether to start a What's In Your Cup Tonight thread . . . it's decaf here, courtesy of Square Mile, vac packed straight from the freezer.










And did someone mention biscuits . . .


----------



## igm45

Half moon...


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Half moon...


Big mouth . . . . . !


----------



## igm45

Tbf I've been called worse things (and that's just this week)


----------



## filthynines

12g of Hasbean White Dwarf, 6g of Brazilian Sitio Capoeria from Crankhouse, and it made a very nice bottom-of-the-bag espresso. Cheers!


----------



## russell16688

Bit of a traditional espresso with Square Mile Red Brick. Liking it.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Finca San Francisco from Costa Rica courtesy of my sub from Craft House. 25 min brew via Aeropress enjoyed on the balcony whilst my sleepy head family woke up. Daughter found the mug for me yesterday as the ones that come with the room only hold about 150g, she was very pleased as it had our location and coffee beans on it!


----------



## NJD1977

Mancoco Gegarang Village. 36g shot. Exactly as the description, dark chocolate and tangerine. Absolutely gorgeous. First time I've tried this bean from Mancoco, I normally stick with their Monsoon Malabar which is divine.

http://mancoco.co.uk/epages/950003025.mobile/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/950003025/Products/0020/SubProducts/0020-0001


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

August LSOL from North Star again in the Aeropress but 30 minutes steep this time, kept warm with a tea towel held secure with a hair band. Tasted delicious


----------



## steveholt

Vertical tasting ahoy today....

3fe finca Argentina los mangos - natural.

V60.

Strawberry's, brown sugar sweet and just a hint of natural funkiness..

V60 for the finca Argentina LPs mangos washed is....

Mango, milk chocolate sweet and clean.

The natural is also much stronger on the nose...almost like a jammie dodger.

Really looming forward to the third processing on this lot.


----------



## MildredM

I'm getting lavender in my Foundry Nicaragua this morning


----------



## MildredM

Finishing the Foundry Nicaragua off tonight. Looking forward to picking up a couple more bags midweek


----------



## Step21

Hasbean Malawi Msese. Washed - Geisha, Catimor and Nyika. Floral, Kiwi, Chocolate Milk

Interesting one this. Very chocolatey. Big mouthfeel, silky to almost viscous, with a fresh green fruit acidity. Kiwi as close as anything.

First bean in ages from HB. Very enjoyable.


----------



## MildredM

In our lovely new Acme cups (courtesy of a cup-swap with @joey24dirt) tonight is some Foundry Rocko Mountain located from the depths of the freezer and straight into the HG-1

It is incredibly tasty.


----------



## steveholt

A V60 of BaristaHustle Subscriptions Costa Rica Sonora Natural roasted by Sensory Labs.

Strawberrys, no funk ( a recurring theme of a lot of the past year's high end naturals).

I did 12-250 in 3 min, and i think this bean has more to give. Next time Ill grind a bit tighter and push out to 4 min. Longer brew times seem to be another recurring theme of the roasts selected for this subscription by Perger.

He chooses good coffees, but his emails, cupping notes, prep notes and often quickly contradicting pseud-ish overtones are really starting to drive me up the wall.

I really really like his plastic tamper though.


----------



## James811

Been doing some water temperature experiments lately with the kalita as it's my go to brew. I've just had the best cup of Rave's Rwanda pea berry yet


----------



## slamm

Union Fazenda Ambiental Fortaleza microlot 990.. 18g/36-ish while learning the way of the Pavoni so there was no surprise when it all went a bit wonky.. again.. Hanging off the handle, forgot scales under glass, ran out of milk etc etc.. The espresso is way too intense for me but I always taste it anyway and this time could tell it had fantastic body and mouthfeel. Added water and milk/ rice dream (apologies!) and it was a revelation, so different to anything else so far and really gives me hope that I might be getting somewhere with the Pavoni. It was soooo good..


----------



## slamm

MildredM said:


> ..Foundry Rocko Mountain located from the depths of the freezer and straight into the HG-1
> 
> It is incredibly tasty.


Had the Rocko from Jolly Bean last year and it was really good so will be interesting to see how it compares.. along with maybe their Biftu Gudina or Kiunyu, but definitely going to try whatever the current lsol is when it gets added the website, they seem to be knocking it out of the park at the moment.


----------



## joey24dirt

The Teesside Coffee Company - Ugandan - Great Lakes - 17g in - 34g out - 32 seconds - delicious


----------



## BritinBayern

Altenmarkter Mischung from Baruli (a small roaster here in Bavaria). Still working on some consistency with my shots (new grinder definitely needed!!) but still very tatsy, notes of caramel and chocolate.


----------



## Stanic

Colombia Maragogype, 18g in 30g out


----------



## Elcee




----------



## Scotford

steveholt said:


> He chooses good coffees, but his emails, cupping notes, prep notes and often quickly contradicting pseud-ish overtones are really starting to drive me up the wall.


This, actually. But I've always found him to be a bit of a knob. Even in oerson he radiates an air of something that's overly, I dunno, smug smarminess maybe?


----------



## Stanic

Scotford said:


> This, actually. But I've always found him to be a bit of a knob. Even in oerson he radiates an air of something that's overly, I dunno, smug smarminess maybe?


I'd say he is a typical extrovert









what cracked me up once was when he was asked about some IMS basket codes and he just sort of dismissed it as nonsense..while they are quite helpful imo


----------



## steveholt

No Vertical Today,

3FE: Finca Argentina - Los Mangos - Pulped Natural.

In the V60 this was peach-y sweet and buttery. Kinda of a half way house between the Los Mangos Washed, and that particularily buttery smooth Bolivian I had a month back.

The V60 of this coffee kinda tastes like what the espresso of the Los Mangos Washed did....

Which is interesting, because this morning I didnt actually have the above V60 (that was yesterday morning).

Today I had ........

3FE: Finca Argentina - Los Mangos - Pulped Natural as an espresso, 16g -> 30g, on a Gaggia G106.

Today I was very happy to have purchased a manual lever, or at least very happy to have finally gotten a really good shot out of it...

Espresso on this shot was, unlike the pervious two beans from this experiment, like a concentrated version of the filter coffee.

Peach, buttery smooth mouthfeel. The peach was very much a reminder of the washed of the same coffee, but the mouthfeel was all different and this was less sweet.

Still very very enjoyable.



steveholt said:


> Vertical tasting ahoy today....
> 
> 3fe finca Argentina los mangos - natural.
> 
> V60.
> 
> Strawberry's, brown sugar sweet and just a hint of natural funkiness..
> 
> V60 for the finca Argentina LPs mangos washed is....
> 
> Mango, milk chocolate sweet and clean.
> 
> The natural is also much stronger on the nose...almost like a jammie dodger.
> 
> Really looming forward to the third processing on this lot.


----------



## Stanic

25 g in 40 out, Colombian beans by Square Mile.

Sorry about the crappy latte art..but the mug is a souvenir from Bulgaria with a typical ornament


----------



## slamm

Still trying to reproduce my 'wonky god shot' on the Pavoni from 6 days ago with the Union FAF 990.. pushed it too far with 19g in so no suprise only 19g out with the lever grinding to a halt just past halfway.. learning all the time but must tamp lighter and keep to 17-18g with the new larger basket.. tasted ok though.


----------



## lake_m

Last minute panic buy at Sainsburys. Roasted on 1st June (by Tim !) Not ideal but better than you normally get.

It's quite a light roast. Currently enjoying it as an Aeropress using the Feldgrind, and it's actually very good. Juicy sweet - very tasty!

If you're in a bind, you could do a lot worse than this.


----------



## Rakesh

Forgot to take a pic as it was all drank too quick, anyway, double espresso of Crankhouse's Brazilian Jaguara lot #35 from the Fazenda farm in Minas Gerais.

Keep in mind this has only rested 4 days because my 250g bag of brighton lanes didnt last long.

First shot, way too fine, dtp choked.

Second shot, still too fine, 18g > 30g in 40s. Had a taste and got salted caramel and peanut notes with a light chocolate after note. Time for a third shot.

Third shot, slightly fine, forgot to press timer straight away so timing was probably around 36s. 18g > 36g. Drank this shot the whole way, gorgeous body, really lovely peanut and milk chocolate notes with a really subtle salted caramel note in there too. Really excited to get this dialled in perfect and try it when its fully rested, this could be a contender for my espresso bean of the year. Definitely agree with their description of 'Like melting a snickers bar into your cup, and adding milk...' Although i've yet to try it with milk.

Crankhouse have been really smashing every bean i've tried of theirs, I've got a lighter roasted pre release on the way from them from Gilberto Baroana's farm in Los Pirineos, a Las Palmas washed pacamara.

These guys are starting to become my favourite roasters.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Nice Mexican from Small Batch, brewed. Tasty, don't think I've had a single origin Mexican before.


----------



## lake_m

Rakesh said:


> Forgot to take a pic as it was all drank too quick, anyway, double espresso of Crankhouse's Brazilian Jaguara lot #35 from the Fazenda farm in Minas Gerais.
> 
> Keep in mind this has only rested 4 days because my 250g bag of brighton lanes didnt last long.
> 
> First shot, way too fine, dtp choked.
> 
> Second shot, still too fine, 18g > 30g in 40s. Had a taste and got salted caramel and peanut notes with a light chocolate after note. Time for a third shot.
> 
> Third shot, slightly fine, forgot to press timer straight away so timing was probably around 36s. 18g > 36g. Drank this shot the whole way, gorgeous body, really lovely peanut and milk chocolate notes with a really subtle salted caramel note in there too. Really excited to get this dialled in perfect and try it when its fully rested, this could be a contender for my espresso bean of the year. Definitely agree with their description of 'Like melting a snickers bar into your cup, and adding milk...' Although i've yet to try it with milk.
> 
> Crankhouse have been really smashing every bean i've tried of theirs, I've got a lighter roasted pre release on the way from them from Gilberto Baroana's farm in Los Pirineos, a Las Palmas washed pacamara.
> 
> These guys are starting to become my favourite roasters.


Sounds spot on. What level of roast would you describe it as?


----------



## Rakesh

lake_m said:


> Sounds spot on. What level of roast would you describe it as?


Around medium leaning slightly dark.


----------



## Step21

Got a couple of bags of greens from Rave which are available roasted by them.

Honduras Clave del Sol organic washed (4 varietals) - reminiscent of a raspberry chocolate from confectionery. Really very nice. Raspberry and praline.

Burundi Kubingo washed honey process red bourbon - very sweet and sugary, peaches, mango and citrus, silky mouthfeel in pourover.

Both excellent.


----------



## Rakesh

Anyone struggle to wait for beans to rest or just me?..... Fully washed Pacamara pre release from Dave at Crankhouse. It's an El Salvador bean from Los Pirineos.

This is an amazing coffee, notes of nectarines, green apple and pear with subtle notes of redcurrants and a soft acidity similar to that of red grapes.


----------



## Craft House Coffee

Had this lovely little sample in from Pablo's farm - El Obraje. He's working on a honey process for his Geisha this year, very much looking forward to the results!!!


----------



## MildredM

The yummy LSOL offering from Foundry Coffee Roasters, a natural Costa Rica Cattura and Catuai. Looking forward to seeing on their website any day soon - it's gorgeous!


----------



## Stanic

Guji Highland Farm Ethiopia by Foundry, 20g in 30g out, wonderful coffee


----------



## Stanic

enjoying what seems to be the last summer day this year for this corner of world, with café bombón (Honduras SHG by Tommy café 20g in 34 g out, with condensed milk) the doggy enjoyed himself too


----------



## Scotford

Craft House Coffee said:


> Had this lovely little sample in from Pablo's farm - El Obraje. He's working on a honey process for his Geisha this year, very much looking forward to the results!!!
> 
> View attachment 28834


I'll take it all, kthanks


----------



## MildredM

When I started grinding this Kenya Ngarariga I tured round to check if Ian was having jam on his toast - it smells SO jammy!

15g x 10s pi, 35s and 32g in the cup.

I don't know if it's a fluke, the first cup out the bag (I didn't even need to alter the grind setting) but it is a stunner!

editing to add: It is pronounced En-ga-ra-ri-ga according to SQ's FB page!


----------



## filthynines

Cranhouse's Jaguara #35 (or whatever the number is). Still don't believe the tasting notes re melted snickers bar in the cup. Not for espresso, at least. Peanut flavours are very earthy, and I don't see how that's possible in an espresso. BUT, in milk I can just about pick it out.


----------



## Liam

Been brewing the Jaguara #35 the past few days and loving it. Getting more peanut than chocolate, but there's a hint there.

Did some on the cold drip last night so looking forward to that this morning!


----------



## Liam

Been brewing the Jaguara #35 the past few days and loving it. Getting more peanut than chocolate, but there's a hint there.

Did some on the cold drip last night so looking forward to that this morning!


----------



## MildredM

More of the Ngarariga this morning (and more on the way)! It is so good I could drink it by the bucketful


----------



## Mrboots2u

Two chemex this morning of cartwheel gutti. Been enjoying this more with the chemex, getting a cleaner, sweeter, brew versus the v60.


----------



## MildredM

Before I get to what's in my cup, THIS!










Just what you want to see when you unbox your new beans! I am so looking forward to this DSOL from Dark Arts


----------



## Mrboots2u

https://www.bailiescoffee.com/collections/speciality-coffee/products/honduras-san-jacinto-250g-pre-order










Honduran natural - Bailies coffee, again enjoyed this more in the chemex than v60. Trend for me with these naturals. This isn't one of those clean naturals that are in trend this year. It's super aromatic on the grind, berries and fruit and funk in the cup....


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.bailiescoffee.com/collections/speciality-coffee/products/honduras-san-jacinto-250g-pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honduran natural - Bailies coffee, again enjoyed this more in the chemex than v60. Trend for me with these naturals. This isn't one of those clean naturals that are in trend this year. It's super aromatic on the grind, berries and fruit and funk in the cup....


That is one mental Honduran. I've liked 70+g per litre brews with a super long drip time of it. Try it reallllllllly strong with a huge ext time and then dilute.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hasbeans Ahuchapan-El Salvador Finch Argentina Washed Bourbon. I tried this at work yesterday.

Fantastic solid espresso sweet choc caramel with a orange fruit kick. It's not particularly left field but if you after a good steady bean for espresso this is really good


----------



## Grimley

Garage Maypole Blend I bought from a Farm shop in East Kent a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MildredM

Out the freezer and into the grinder this morning. I'd forgotten how good this Ethiopia Chelchele was.


----------



## Snakehips

A bag of Chelchele is next out of the freezer for me. If it's as good as the last bag then there is a treat in store.

Today it's been a seamless switch between Pharmacie Archetype and Foundry Rocko Mountain and back.

Contrasting flavours but both hugely enjoyable.


----------



## Rakesh

Morning dsol, really enjoying this bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pray for mojo


----------



## filthynines

I had a cup of a double-shot dark roast machiatto from a Starbucks-to-go machine. To my surprise it wasn't the worst thing I've ever tasted. Quite enjoyed it, actually.


----------



## Inspector

Cuban serrano altura superior beans from coffeecompass. One week old. It has an elegant, smooth and buttery flavour with a hint of fruitiness is a spot on description.


----------



## MildredM

I couldn't help but try this Columbia Piel Roja offering from SM this morning. Even at 6 days post roast it has made a nutty, smooth and tasty flat white.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ive been working my way through a kilo of India Mysore Plantation A that i got from my local roaster thecoffeelink.

Theyve always got some small batches of beans that they havent got enough of to put on their site and i was furtunate enough to get some.

Really am quite taken with them and so is my partner.


----------



## MildredM

Almost at the end of the DSOL offering this afternoon, sadly.


----------



## pj.walczak

Guetamalla Domingo - from La Cabra

Strawberries and caramels. Delicious


----------



## adz313

First one from this bag.

Having loved the LSOL this month, I was quick to grab it when it went back for general sale.

Tried as a V60 this morning (it's still a little fresh for 'spro), just as good as the last lot, cheers @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## filthynines

Los Pirineos Pacamara in French press. Nothing special to me, sadly. Think I might have to go back to playing around with espresso for this one.


----------



## MildredM

Back for more Ngarariga from Square Mile for me today. It really is lovely


----------



## Stanic

Guatemala Adelante, Coffee Proficiency, 19g in 28g out


----------



## NashNash

Stanic said:


> Guji Highland Farm Ethiopia by Foundry, 20g in 30g out, wonderful coffee
> 
> View attachment 28836


Nice. I liked this espresso too at 18 in 40 out in 30s.


----------



## Stanic

The DSOL by @igm45

Wow really great coffee, screams Africa









edit: this was 20 grams in the basket, at 93 Celsius with 1 bar pre-infusion until dripping through basket then slow ramp up to 8 bar and slow decrease to 6 bar, getting 28 grams out


----------



## Ojisan

Panama Geisha from Origin. Brewed with V60 with 15g medium coarse at 1:15. Has very strong floral and fruity smells.

The notes aren't very distinctive at first but once cooled down, it's a lot more fruity and the blueberry notes kick in!

Very smooth cup of coffee and very juicy.


----------



## Rhys

This...










20g into a 6 cup, topped up wit hot water when brewed. Lovely..


----------



## Rakesh

A v60 of the crankhouse washed El Salvador Pacamara, didn't even know I had any of this bean left till I checked the freezer and found 15g of beans left, this bean is just so tasty pear and brown sugar notes with a juicy acidity.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wendleboe in the v60.

Ethiopian, delicious.

I'll have to stick this in my roaster thread for the month.

Thanks @MWJB


----------



## fatboyslim

A surprisingly delicious kalita brew of North Star's LSOL out of the freezer. Really juicy! Really balanced too. This will be all gone very soon!


----------



## Beanedict

Free coffee from Booths, please don't judge me









double shot of espresso + some water


----------



## MildredM

A very lovely Ethiopia pour-over at Foundry this morning


----------



## fatboyslim

MildredM said:


> A very lovely Ethiopia pour-over at Foundry this morning


Yeh brewed is better


----------



## MildredM

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh brewed is better


Thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

That was the Biftu Gudina made with a new V60 recipe which we're really getting into.


----------



## fatboyslim

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That was the Biftu Gudina made with a new V60 recipe which we're really getting into.


Care to share?


----------



## MildredM

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That was the Biftu Gudina made with a new V60 recipe which we're really getting into.


It was a great introduction to V60 for me (having been put off pour-over following some awful stuff a while ago)! It really was delicious


----------



## Elcee

An elegant washed Ethiopian. This shows that decaff doesn't have to be second rate. This is an excellent coffee in its own right which I would gladly serve to any coffee lover.

In pourover I get sweet clean delicate flavours of apricot, lemon and floral tea. In longer immersion brews I get deeper fruity flavours of cherry and cola.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MildredM said:


> It was a great introduction to V60 for me (having been put off pour-over following some awful stuff a while ago)! It really was delicious


Yep thats a good coffee for filter.

What did it taste of?


----------



## Wardey

Try Bella Barista/ the roastery they have some amazing coffee. They know their coffee.?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fatboyslim said:


> Care to share?


14g dose for that particular coffee (maybe 13-14g in general) 50g water, bloom, agitate and then another 200g water after 30 seconds in one slow poor over the next 40 seconds. Brew finished in just over 3 minutes.


----------



## MildredM

Wardey said:


> Try Bella Barista/ the roastery they have some amazing coffee. They know their coffee.


Tried them many times, and had some enjoyable shots.

Foundry, for me, are top of my list of go-to roasters. They have had some superb offerings this year - in fact the LSOL/Finca San Francisco and their Guji Highland farm have been truly outstanding.


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep thats a good coffee for filter.
> 
> What did it taste of?


Peachy black tea, sweet and refreshing.


----------



## adz313

Still making my way through the CR from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com at the moment - really enjoying in a flat white at 18>31

Must run it through as a V60 again before I run out.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That was the Biftu Gudina made with a new V60 recipe which we're really getting into.


As the nicest coffee I've ever had was this bean roasted by Drop Coffee - this has prompted me to place an order!

Looking forward to this one - going to be V60 all the way I reckon


----------



## MildredM

Onto the freezer stash of Foundry Costa Rica San Francisco (LSOL).

Yum!


----------



## fatboyslim

MildredM said:


> Onto the freezer stash of Foundry Costa Rica San Francisco (LSOL).
> 
> Yum!


Nice finger flaring there


----------



## MildredM

fatboyslim said:


> Nice finger flaring there


Multi tasking


----------



## MildredM

This came the other day, the offering from Square Mile as part of my weekly sub.

Ethiopia Wote Konga, a natural from various smallholders in the Yirgacheffe region. I am not very good at describing, but even I can taste strawberries! And now I've finished it while typing here I can taste maple syrup.

It's another lovely coffee. (I always say that, I suppose I tend not to post something I can't get right/don't enjoy).


----------



## crmdgnly

Square Miles Sweet Shop.

First go at this and got the grind too tight for my overzealous tamping with 17g to 34g in 55 seconds! So maybe not as sweet as it could be, but it was first thing on a Sunday and plenty of time to dial in as I wait for LSOL to degas.


----------



## hotmetal

crmdgnly said:


> Square Miles Sweet Shop.


That's an interesting cup there crmdgnly, what is it?


----------



## crmdgnly

It's a Villeroy & Boch New Wave

To be fair, they are a bit beyond my usual price point but they were a gift ;-)

https://www.villeroy-boch.com/our-products/tabletop-decor/products/collections/newwave-caffe.html


----------



## MildredM

Foundry Finca San Francisco. I could drink it 'til the cows come home!


----------



## steveholt

I have 'bean' absent from the forum to some degree the last while.

Today in work I am finishing the last of my Costa Rica "El Diamante" by Ditta Artigianale, which is an anaerobically fermented Caturra and Red Catuaí from Costa Rica and came to me via my last for the forseable future bag of Barista Hustle subscription.

This is a technically very good, and taste wise very interesting coffee. It is, or was available direct from the roaster at about 16e a bag. It would be about worth that in my eyes.

Today I had it as an Aeropress, one handful of beans, and 3 aeropress markers of hot waters steeped for one conversations and resulting in one mug of delicious sweet fruity and lightly spiced coffee. Cinnamon Apple Pie is a nice ballpark descriptor.

As an espresso you can skew this bean fruity and acidic, or you can dial off the acidiy and replace by the spice note. I prefer this as the latter.

It is 16euro a bag worth of clean and sweet.

Its a good, different and interesting bean. A cut above your normal good euro roasters far, with a proportional price premium.

This roaster will not likely get a full post in my 12 roaster challenge, unless I buy more of their stuff by years end.


----------



## MildredM

What else?!


----------



## MildredM

Just diving into a new bag of Foundry San Fran this morning. I don't need to say how wonderful it tastes!


----------



## pj.walczak

Synestezja Kenya Kiini AA+


----------



## Elcee

Another brilliant Ethiopian natural from James Gourmet. To me it's like tropical fruit punch.


----------



## filthynines

This isn't actually from this morning, but I thought I'd share. I'm just back from honeymoon in Sri Lanka, which required a stop in Dubai. At Starbucks in Dubai I had an excellent flat white. I was genuinely shocked. People familiar with Sri Lanka will not be surprised that this was easily the best coffee I had during the whole ten days.


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> This isn't actually from this morning, but I thought I'd share. I'm just back from honeymoon in Sri Lanka, which required a stop in Dubai. At Starbucks in Dubai I had an excellent flat white. I was genuinely shocked. People familiar with Sri Lanka will not be surprised that this was easily the best coffee I had during the whole ten days.


Huge Congratulations to you both









Imagine . . . you will always recall that 'excellent flat white in Dubai Starbucks when we were on our honeymoon' in years to come! Fab!


----------



## Rhys

Had a Moka Pot of the Lost Highway espresso for breakfast, nice and fruity.

Just dialled in the Lost Highway for espresso, mmmmmmm.... and since time is getting on, I made a flat white out of the dacaf. Very tasty.


----------



## filthynines

MildredM said:


> Huge Congratulations to you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine . . . you will always recall that 'excellent flat white in Dubai Starbucks when we were on our honeymoon' in years to come! Fab!


Thank you, Mildred! Yes, that coffee will come only slightly behind the elephants, Sigiriya Rock, and the delightful nature of the Sri Lankan people!


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> Thank you, Mildred! Yes, that coffee will come only slightly behind the elephants, Sigiriya Rock, and the delightful nature of the Sri Lankan people!


Wow! Sounds like you had a fabulous time


----------



## steveholt

Sunday morning special...

3fe - Kiamaina AA pulled 14.5g -> 30.5g on gagging factory.

So balanced, orange, sweet, viscous and not in any way over acidic.

A lovely shot of Kenyan espresso to start my day.


----------



## MildredM

We've gone all Dark Arts today. First up is Lost Highway. 15g in, 10s pre infusion, 38s and 34g. It is lovely, red fruity


----------



## Obnic

Is that 10s+38s or 38s total time?


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Is that 10s+38s or 38s total time?


10s plus 38s


----------



## Obnic

Me too. About 10s + about 30s on a declining pressure profile but I'm pulling shorter and faster than you with a 19g dose. As it cools getting sweet and boozey but it starts quite sharp. Think I might try tighter grind, lower dose, longer ratio and see if I can match you.


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Me too. About 10s + about 30s on a declining pressure profile but I'm pulling shorter and faster than you with a 19g dose. As it cools getting sweet and boozey but it starts quite sharp. Think I might try tighter grind, lower dose, longer ratio and see if I can match you.


As this was my first shot from the bag I stuck to 15g as a ballpark quantity thinking I would maybe adjust up slightly, but it worked. You know when you just 'get it right', this was such a lovely drink. We followed it with the (firm fave) Foundry San Fran - it tasted so sweet after the DA. Both are in my top 10 (the San Fran is very near number 1) so far this year.


----------



## fluffles

Costa Rica El Diamante - Barista Hustle Superlatives roasted by Ditta Atigianale (anaerobically fermented)

This is stunning, possibly the best coffee I've drunk this year. Tasting notes just say "apple pie"... no kidding! Lots of cinammon aroma and flavour. Soft and velvety, as it cools you get lovely stewed bramley apples. Superb.


----------



## MildredM

This again this morning.

I'm really glad I joined the LSOL and discovered Dark Arts coffee now!


----------



## Step21

Machina (Edinburgh) - Ethiopian Yirg Aricha Edido filter roast - taste notes Peach, Lavender, Candied Lemon, silky

An absolute pleasure to drink. One of those where you sip and swirl and the flavours just pop around your mouth. Every mouthful is subtely different as is each cup. Sugary sweetness to go with the flavours. I was concerned on seeing "lavender" on the tasting notes. It's there alright but somehow adds to the complexity rather than detract as I thought it might.

These guys are great roasters. I've had several excellent coffees from them over the past year. Not sure if they sell the coffee online, but well worth checking out if you can


----------



## GingerBen

Finished my Foundry Finca San Fran first thing which was really nice. Just made an Aeropress brew of their Ethiopian Biftu Gudina. Totally different flavour, quite dry, grassy flavour but I like it.


----------



## mmmatron

I'm in the wilds of Maine so have been drinking mostly hot brown liquid. None of the hotels/B&Bs/motels rooms have kettles which has rendered my V60 as useless as my hairdryer


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mmmatron said:


> I'm in the wilds of Maine so have been drinking mostly hot brown liquid. None of the hotels/B&Bs/motels rooms have kettles which has rendered my V60 as useless as my hairdryer


I feel your pain. I am in the depths of Massachusetts and their idea of coffee is very different from mine!


----------



## thesmileyone

*Costa Rica Zarcero Finca La Casa Yellow Honey Caturra*

In the cup expect a lovely sweetness, think white sugar with a spoon of extra sugar added. The complexity comes from it's floral tones, think jasmine and coffee blossom. But the finish is what really makes this coffee, caramelised sugar with a creamy finish, think Creme Brûlée with a lovely toffee note.


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Costa Rica finca el pilon Catuai


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Rum raisin ice cream with plum & Demerara sugar, with dark chocolate finish


----------



## Stanic

September DSOL Dark Arts by @igm45, water at 93 °C, 1 bar pre-infusion till first drops with quick ramp up to 9 bar, short hold and slow decline (trying to emulate a lever profile) 19g in 33 g out

very sweet, mouthful of sour cherry in dark chocolate


----------



## Rakesh

Foundry finca san francisco, very boozy cherry notes.


----------



## Goram

Crankhouse Kayon Mountain through the aeropress. Good Ethiopian naturals are wonderful


----------



## MildredM

Dark Arts 'Lost Highway'. The last 15g. Just the right amount of fruitiness for a Friday morning.


----------



## Scotford

Curves Kayon. It's been too long, old friend.

Blueberry hubba bubba. 10/10


----------



## Stanic

Redbrick, 20g in 36 out, clementines and dark chocolate


----------



## Obnic

Last of the Dark Arts DSOL beans. Have to say I've really enjoyed these as espresso so thanks Ian @igm45 for all the effort you went to on my behalf. I still have 250g in the freezer. Think I'll try them in the Sowden since this bean seemed to get better and better as it cooled.


----------



## Phil104

A storming V60 of Horsham roaster's Los Nogales from El Salvador, washed down with a wonderful nitro brew courtesy of Frank and Earnest, in Krema Coffee, Farnham. And, now I'm home, I'm going to turn my attention to espresso and Crank House's CH8 blend. This is what makes Saturday.


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> Last of the Dark Arts DSOL beans. Have to say I've really enjoyed these as espresso so thanks Ian @igm45 for all the effort you went to on my behalf. I still have 250g in the freezer. Think I'll try them in the Sowden since this bean seemed to get better and better as it cooled.


Pleased

A) They reached you before they turned dodgy, there was a moment of concern with export forms etc

B) that you are enjoying them.

Forgive my ignorance, what is a Sowden when it is at home?


----------



## Obnic

igm45 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is a Sowden when it is at home?


It's a steeping coffee pot. Long brews (50 mins) can produce really sweet juicy coffee with a high extraction yield. They come up on eBay for c.£20 at reasonable intervals.

http://www.sowdenathome.com/coffee/


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> It's a steeping coffee pot. Long brews (50 mins) can produce really sweet juicy coffee with a high extraction yield. They come up on eBay for c.£20 at reasonable intervals.
> 
> http://www.sowdenathome.com/coffee/


I see, thank you.

I'm enjoying (finally) getting espresso right before roaming into alternative methods.


----------



## mmmatron

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I feel your pain. I am in the depths of Massachusetts and their idea of coffee is very different from mine!


We fared no better in New Hampshire. I'm holding out hope for Vermont.

I had some pretty good flat whites in Boston at Barringtons, Fort Point. Choice of beans for espresso and filter.


----------



## Stanic

Last bit of Ethiopia Chelchele, thanks @MildredM !

18 g in 30 out, 93 degrees, no pre-infusion, slow rise to 8 bar, hold for 10 grams then decline, a fruitbomb


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Last bit of Ethiopia Chelchele, thanks @MildredM !
> 
> 18 g in 30 out, 93 degrees, no pre-infusion, slow rise to 8 bar, hold for 10 grams then decline, a fruitbomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29580


That Chelchele was a highlight of the year here! Glad you enjoyed it - today's sounds and looks gorgeous!


----------



## Elcee

Eh it's okay. Don't really feel what I'm tasting is matching the notes on the bag. Kinda feel that Hasbean's coffee can be pretty hit or miss.


----------



## Grimley

MildredM said:


> We've gone all Dark Arts today. First up is Lost Highway. 15g in, 10s pre infusion, 38s and 34g. It is lovely, red fruity


I'm due to start mine next when I'm done with September's LSOL.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Cheeky Flat white from La Colombe roasters in Washington DC.


----------



## Stanic

square mile sweetshop flat white

24g in 36 out


----------



## Mrboots2u

Red Bourbon Honey from the Local ..

Third time I have had this in 2017 . Never disappointed me, fruit bombs berry and sweetness with a little acidity on the finish .

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/514/plum-honey-brandy-red-bourbon-honey.htm

If you are going to order then order more than one bag of something , the postage get progressively better value .

I'm only putting this up as people always complain about postage etc and it saves me having the same conversation for the tenth time.

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/page/80/shipping-costs.htm


----------



## Rakesh

Morning cortado (my first cortado) of the atkinsons archetype blend.









Edit: I have now found out that I love cortados.


----------



## Rakesh

Last cup of Talor and Jorgen violet honey Geisha. Brewed as aeropress. 17g in, filled to the top, 50 min steep, 0+7 on the Feldgrind. 17g of frozen Scandinavian style roast beans in the Feldgrind gave my arm a right work out!


----------



## Mrboots2u

rainbow by martin jeffery, on Flickr

Little ray of sunshine dropped through by door yesterday via @jeebsy.

Crankhouse Coffee - Finca San Francisco - Washed - Nicaraguan

As always v60 brew , delightful , citrus and sweet - another winner from the Crankhouse

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/nicaragua-finca-san-francisco


----------



## the_partisan

Rakesh said:


> Last cup of Talor and Jorgen violet honey Geisha. Brewed as aeropress. 17g in, filled to the top, 50 min steep, 0+7 on the Feldgrind. 17g of frozen Scandinavian style roast beans in the Feldgrind gave my arm a right work out!


If you're steeping that long you probably don't need to grind as fine, you can give your arm a rest


----------



## Deansie26

After trying coffee compass mocha italia and not enjoying it at all (first bean I couldnt finish) tasted almost burnt to me, I took a gamble and added a bag of Extra dark wild Ethiopian Highland to my usual order and have so enjoyed it, the first time I've wanted an espresso in the morning rather than a milky drink which is saying something. A really well balanced coffee that I recommend a crack at if you like mahogany/ darker roasts.


----------



## joey24dirt

Cherry cherry from coffee compass.

Really really nice as espresso and flat white.

I'm still terrible at picking out flavour notes so unfortunately that's as in depth as my reviews will get


----------



## joey24dirt

Deansie26 said:


> After trying coffee compass mocha italia and not enjoying it at all (first bean I couldnt finish) tasted almost burnt to me I took a gamble and added a bag of Extra dark wild Ethiopian Highland to my usual order and have so enjoyed it, the first time I've wanted an espresso in the morning rather than a milky drink which is saying something. A really well balanced coffee that I really recommend a crack at if you like mahogany/ darker roasts.


I tried the cherry cherry after seeing your review on there. Absolutely love it


----------



## Deansie26

Ive come to the conclusion joey that I love the smells etc if the fruity coffees, especially freshly ground but I'm more of a mahogany roast chap. I took a bag of beans of Jeesby a couple of weeks ago and they smelt unbelievable. They where called San Fran something, if you like the fruity side they won't disappoint.


----------



## Deansie26

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40466-Foundry-Finca-San-Francisco-roasted-14-September-2x1kg-1x300g


----------



## joey24dirt

Deansie26 said:


> Ive come to the conclusion joey that I love the smells etc if the fruity coffees, especially freshly ground but I'm more of a mahogany roast chap. I took a bag of beans of Jeesby a couple of weeks ago and they smelt unbelievable. They where called San Fran something, if you like the fruity side they won't disappoint.


I always thought I liked darker roasts but that was before I had a half decent grinder and unpressurised baskets..... so yeah I've gone all fruity I think lol


----------



## Elcee

A honey processed Costa Rican from Hasbean. The flavours on the bag pretty much nail it for me. It's like fruit and honey smoothie.


----------



## MildredM

This WAS in my cup . . . And will be again in a minute


----------



## Elcee

Round two. After struggling with this coffee I contacted Hasbean and a person called Chris very kindly offered to send me a bag of the beans from a different batch which I accepted. This one is totally different to the first. I get a floral honey sweetness with winey grapes and apple juice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Elcee said:


> View attachment 29669
> 
> 
> Round two. After struggling with this coffee I contacted Hasbean and a person called Chris very kindly offered to send me a bag of the beans from a different batch which I accepted. This one is totally different to the first. I get a floral honey sweetness with winey grapes and apple juice.


Yeah Chris is a good guy...


----------



## Elcee

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah Chris is a good guy...


Yeah, its not the first time I've interacted with Hasbean. Each time they've been great, really impressed.


----------



## fatboyslim

MildredM said:


> This WAS in my cup . . . And will be again in a minute


Wow customised coffee is a thing?


----------



## lake_m

And today at work it was an emergency tin of Illy Monoarabica Brazil beans.

Actually it wasn't too bad. I've had far worse.


----------



## MildredM

fatboyslim said:


> Wow customised coffee is a thing?


Indeed


----------



## Syenitic

Is that an original 50's tabletop radio in the background?


----------



## MildredM

Syenitic said:


> Is that an original 50's tabletop radio in the background?


Yes! It has some sort of valves (they get hot and glow, I can glimpse them through the top)!


----------



## Craft House Coffee

Kiamabara


----------



## Rakesh

Crafthouse heavy hammer washed Guatemalan. Smells of melted brown sugar and praline taste wise a gentle orange acidity with praline and 'biscuitty' notes. Very nice sweet balanced cup even before it's fully rested. Great to have some washed clarity in the cup after all the crazy naturals I've had recently!


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel, Guatemala El Rincon, washed - black stone fruit/berries, tasty. Thanks @Mrboots2u








[/url]


----------



## slamm

Getting amazing passion fruit aromas from an otherwise disastrous channeling attempt with SM Sweet Shop. First experience of proper full on channeling. Just hope the fab exotic fruits are still there next time minus the channeling!


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel Ecuador Espindola washed - Red apple, big body, toffee both on the palate & mouthfeel. Yum.


----------



## Craft House Coffee

woof, that is fresh!


----------



## christos_geo

Picked up from Coffee Collective in Copenhagen on Sunday, in the hopper this morning. Ethiopian natural with a lot of cherry as espresso which shines through in milk!


----------



## Flying_Vee

Happened upon this one when Mrs Vee and I popped in to Baker and Co last Friday. Big fan of the local roaster Extract but never taken the B&C house espresso home to try and I knew I'd have bit of time before my October LSOL settled down.

Only noticed when I got it home that there was no roast date on it but wasn't worried as it would be unlike these guys to have stock hanging round for weeks.

First espresso this morning and as you might expect from the notes on the packet it was a middling roast which makes a nice change from all the lights roasts I've been tending to favour of late.

Probably a bit young and didn't getting so much apple as nice hazelnuttiness either this mornings first effort. I went more towards flat white territory than the shorts milk drinks I favour as a result of the darker roast.

As you can see in the photo I'll be spending a bit more time around the house over the next few weeks which can only be a good thing for coffee making and forum banter!


----------



## igm45

Flying_Vee said:


> Happened upon this one when Mrs Vee and I popped in to Baker and Co last Friday. Big fan of the local roaster Extract but never taken the B&C house espresso home to try and I knew I'd have bit of time before my October LSOL settled down.
> 
> Only noticed when I got it home that there was no roast date on it but wasn't worried as it would be unlike these guys to have stock hanging round for weeks.
> 
> First espresso this morning and as you might expect from the notes on the packet it was a middling roast which makes a nice change from all the lights roasts I've been tending to favour of late.
> 
> Probably a bit young and didn't getting so much apple as nice hazelnuttiness either this mornings first effort. I went more towards flat white territory than the shorts milk drinks I favour as a result of the darker roast.
> 
> As you can see in the photo I'll be spending a bit more time around the house over the next few weeks which can only be a good thing for coffee making and forum banter!


Oh no! What d'ya do?


----------



## Flying_Vee

igm45 said:


> Oh no! What d'ya do?


Snapped my Achilles tendon.

Any fat dads returning to sports you enjoyed as a youth all I can say is, take it easy, stretch, warm up as opposed to what I did! 10 weeks until I'm cast/boot free and not likely driving until the new year


----------



## igm45

Flying_Vee said:


> Snapped my Achilles tendon.
> 
> Any fat dads returning to sports you enjoyed as a youth all I can say is, take it easy, stretch, warm up as opposed to what I did! 10 weeks until I'm cast/boot free and not likely driving until the new year


Oh dear!

What sport? And how long did you last?


----------



## Flying_Vee

Basketball.

My first training session after a "few" years out. Also the other things I'd been doing more recently like swimming and cycling do little for tendon strength. Something that seems as clear as day now.

Anyway, I realise I invited that but, Beans!

Another really good Extract I had recently was the Panamanian natural Finca St Theresa Lot 29. This was so good as espresso. Look forward to seeing that one again someday.

I've been a bit of an Extract groupie in the last year as they are local, were influential in my coffee awakening and put out some top flight beans but I really should stretch my wings.


----------



## Mrboots2u

No Coffee Brewed by me today. On reflection I've probably drunk too much.

Red bourbon honey siphon - atkinsons - fruit bomb nom

Cup from shared chemex of barn white honey costa rican. Delicious. Can't remember much about it.

Grindsmiths - kalita - barn, vanilla berries nice tartness

Takk - v60 - sami - Ethiopian - dark arts. Real suprise, great Coffee, jasmine, floral, fruity. Not dark at all.

Nom.

Also got lost for a bit in Manchester.


----------



## MildredM

Flying_Vee said:


> Snapped my Achilles tendon.
> 
> Any fat dads returning to sports you enjoyed as a youth all I can say is, take it easy, stretch, warm up as opposed to what I did! 10 weeks until I'm cast/boot free and not likely driving until the new year


I clicked 'Like', but you know I don't really


----------



## Flying_Vee

MildredM said:


> I clicked 'Like', but you know I don't really


Ha ha. Yes, thanks.


----------



## GingerBen

My first Kenyan that I've made and probably the best cup of coffee I've had since starting brewing my own


----------



## MWJB

GingerBen said:


> My first Kenyan that I've made and probably the best cup of coffee I've had since starting brewing my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cool, Kenyans are pretty forgiving, especially in immersions.


----------



## MildredM

Just opened the Square Mile sub, 9 days post roast, Guatemala Bosques. I am starting to understand orange notes better now - I didn't look at the bag first and guesses orange/treacle (I didn't get macadamia though!).


----------



## shannigan

I often look at this thread to see what others are enjoying. I'm enjoying this Panamanian natural from Dark Woods so much, I thought I'd start contributing.

I've been drinking it as filter for a few days and had a first espresso this morning. Deeper chocolate notes than most naturals, which I think gives it a lovely balance.

First time I've tried Panamanian coffee, too.


----------



## Obnic

shannigan said:


> I often look at this thread to see what others are enjoying. I'm enjoying this Panamanian natural from Dark Woods so much, I thought I'd start contributing.
> 
> I've been drinking it as filter for a few days and had a first espresso this morning. Deeper chocolate notes than most naturals, which I think gives it a lovely balance.
> 
> First time I've tried Panamanian coffee, too.


The September DSOL mystery offering was a Panamanian natural - absolutely super coffee. Very similar flavours to those noted on your bag. Enjoy.


----------



## GingerBen

Just been looking at Dark Woods website as noticed they supply a coffee for Liberty in their new British food hall. Very posh


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Finca licho: raspberries & dark choc


----------



## donblacc

Sippin' on a cup of the dark honey processed Don Nacho, from Assembly - this lazy Sunday morning!

Blessed.


----------



## Stanic

just finished a cup of Sweetshop by Square Mile, 20g in 33 out, grinding with Feldgrind, absolutely fantastic fruity juicy espresso


----------



## GaryG

18g in 30g out in 35 seconds

Getting a dark chocolate flavour to this 6 days after roast so maybe more to come

I gotta say it's punchy and I really like it


----------



## shannigan

GaryG said:


> 18g in 30g out in 35 seconds
> 
> Getting a dark chocolate flavour to this 6 days after roast so maybe more to come
> 
> I gotta say it's punchy and I really like it


I really keen to try some of Dark Arts' beans. Keep hearing great things about them.

London pricey though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

shannigan said:


> I really keen to try some of Dark Arts' beans. Keep hearing great things about them.
> 
> London pricey though.


Had a filter of a sidamo Ethiopian in takk in Manchester. Delightful, vanilla, fruity, sweet and sticky. Despite the name, and having done a dsol, these were perfectly roasted beans. Not what the dark name would infer.


----------



## Snakehips

First stab at this Organic Finca Bourbon Guatemala form Pharmacie really hit the spot as a silky smooth tasty flat white.


----------



## Tenderloin

I've got some Blue Bottle beans on the go at work, which I picked up in NYC last week and some coffee from Seniman Roasters in Ubud (Bali). The Flores Tengah to be precise.


----------



## Rhys

HasBean Jeivert in my travel mug. Lovely pluminess









At breakfast earlier it was this months LSOL espresso roast in my Moka Pot.


----------



## shannigan

V60 of the LSOL filter roast to start the day.


----------



## steveholt

3FE - Mokanissa Bulegea; Washed Ethiopian mixed Heirloom

This was prepared as a fast and loose desk at work aeropress and was juicy and clean. Very fruit forward, orangey. Not notably floral. More moreish than corksniffery.

Yum


----------



## Mrboots2u

Atkinsons - costa rican natural ( won't be on the website which is still updating)

Charged through a bag of the washed last week whilst away from home.

Got the honey to try a well.

Good times.


----------



## Gazrob

Drinking some El Salvador. Mmm.


----------



## IggyK

Talor & Jorgen Ehtiopia Heirloom -Klementin & Jasmin V60


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gazrob said:


> Drinking some El Salvador. Mmm.


That narrows it down.


----------



## Rakesh

Crankhouse washed yirgacheffe, notes of pomegranate and oolong tea with subtle strawberry afternotes


----------



## MildredM

All ready for Foundry's San Francisco here this morning. Fresh out the freezer, went in after 6 post roast days.

15.2g 40s (inc 7s pi) 33g out - and I know it's going to be good.

All ready for our visitors!


----------



## Stanic

Very nice @MildredM

My morning latte, SM Sweetshop


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> All ready for Foundry's San Francisco here this morning. Fresh out the freezer, went in after 6 post roast days.
> 
> 15.2g 40s (inc 7s pi) 33g out - and I know it's going to be good.
> 
> All ready for our visitors!


I guess my invite has been lost in the post


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I guess my invite has been lost in the post


You are welcome anytime


----------



## shannigan

Rakesh said:


> Crankhouse washed yirgacheffe, notes of pomegranate and oolong tea with subtle strawberry afternotes


I had this recently and loved it, both as filter and espresso. I think Crankhouse have been my favourite roaster this year. Consistently great beans from them.


----------



## Rakesh

shannigan said:


> I had this recently and loved it, both as filter and espresso. I think Crankhouse have been my favourite roaster this year. Consistently great beans from them.


I agree, all of there beans have been outstanding. Although tasty this particular bean is a touch too floral for my liking. But in the longer exts it's more fruity which is right up my alley.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Freezer beans

Dear green, Duromina.

Stonking pour over, sweet, delicate berry flavours that linger 30 mins later with a thirst quenching juicyness.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> You are welcome anytime


Thank you. I'll be able to drive past my favourite tree again haha


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Thank you. I'll be able to drive past my favourite tree again haha


I've been keeping my eyes peeled for your tree. I'm sorry to have to tell you this . . . I suspect it has gone to tree heaven ☹


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I've been keeping my eyes peeled for your tree. I'm sorry to have to tell you this . . . I suspect it has gone to tree heaven ☹


We need an unlike button


----------



## icom102

Where did you get the we tubes?



MildredM said:


> All ready for Foundry's San Francisco here this morning. Fresh out the freezer, went in after 6 post roast days.
> 
> 15.2g 40s (inc 7s pi) 33g out - and I know it's going to be good.
> 
> All ready for our visitors!


----------



## MildredM

They are from Lyn Weber. They are not always in stock although they DO have a stock of a different version that isn't glass


----------



## Stanic

few days ago

Guatemala SHB blend of red honey process Typica, Bourbon, Caturra and Catuai

Huehuetenango region

Verticcio roastery (Slovakia)









strawberries, plums, bit of chocolate


----------



## salty

I've just finished the Crankhouse Nicaraguan Finca San Francisco which was great and now opened this little beauty










Just had my first cup using the @MWJB hybrid aeropress recipe - OMG. I think this is really special - delicious sweet chocolate with balanced acidity. If that's how you like your coffee, give this one a try


----------



## Mrboots2u

Costa Rican Honey Process - Atkinsons . Delicious . Montain Dripper - V60 Paper .

Juicy and plummy and sweet .

May fav coffee this month.


----------



## fluffles

Foundry Guji Highlands through the V60 - found lurking at the back of the freezer and forgotten about. This coffee always puts a smile on my face - cherry and ripe fresh fig sweetness.

Heard a quote from UKBC winner Dale Harris today, something along the lines of "I like naturals, but not for everyday drinking - they can get a bit boring, they all taste like naturals". Perfectly sums up my own thoughts, but I do love to have one in the freezer to scratch that every-now-and-then itch.


----------



## Inspector

Coffee compass - Colombia Veracruz Cold Fermentation.

My fav so far from them. Fruity milk chocolate


----------



## AdzJackson

Happy Halloween! Foundry Finca San Francisco, 19g - 40g - 38s, definitely got hit with tropical, not sure about the cherry yet!

Adam


----------



## JGF

Foundry Duromina - oooh this is another belter!


----------



## icom102

Thanks


----------



## Snakehips

A bag of Foundry Rocko Mountain out of the freezer to round off the day....









.... followed by a little chocolate treat to celebrate a clean bill of health at the dentist this morning.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> A bag of Foundry Rocko Mountain out of the freezer to round off the day....
> 
> View attachment 29959
> 
> 
> .... followed by a little chocolate treat to celebrate a clean bill of health at the dentist this morning.


Can you spare a Dime









Looks great!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Can you spare a Dime


Only if you spell it correctly!!

Daim !!..... Daim ???????

Do you reckon post Brexit that we will be able to get back to calling a Dime bar a Dime bar ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Only if you spell it correctly!!
> 
> Daim !!..... Daim ???????
> 
> Do you reckon post Brexit that we will be able to get back to calling a Dime bar a Dime bar ?


Now look here, I'm 'ooop north and it's Dime. Actually, it's t'dime!


----------



## GaryG

salty said:


> I've just finished the Crankhouse Nicaraguan Finca San Francisco which was great and now opened this little beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had my first cup using the @MWJB hybrid aeropress recipe - OMG. I think this is really special - delicious sweet chocolate with balanced acidity. If that's how you like your coffee, give this one a try


What's this method?


----------



## GaryG

salty said:


> I've just finished the Crankhouse Nicaraguan Finca San Francisco which was great and now opened this little beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had my first cup using the @MWJB hybrid aeropress recipe - OMG. I think this is really special - delicious sweet chocolate with balanced acidity. If that's how you like your coffee, give this one a try


What's this method?


----------



## MWJB

GaryG said:


> What's this method?


Aeropress right way up, 12g coffee ground at 2+6 on a Feldgrind (or grind so that only 10-12% passes through the 400 sieve on a Kruve sifter), 220g boiling water.

0:00 all water straight in at boil & quickly fit plunger to stop drips (expect ~30g drip thru, discard this).

At 2:00 remove plunger, break crust & drain under gravity, first minute drains about 1g/sec.

At 4:30 refit plunger and gently press until about 150g in cup (to visible bed, not through to hiss).

5:00 total brew time.


----------



## salty

MWJB said:


> Aeropress right way up, 12g coffee ground at 2+6 on a Feldgrind (or grind so that only 10-12% passes through the 400 sieve on a Kruve sifter), 220g boiling water.
> 
> 0:00 all water straight in at boil & quickly fit plunger to stop drips (expect ~30g drip thru, discard this).
> 
> At 2:00 remove plunger, break crust & drain under gravity, first minute drains about 1g/sec.
> 
> At 4:30 refit plunger and gently press until about 150g in cup (to visible bed, not through to hiss).
> 
> 5:00 total brew time.


Thanks Mark. I do all of the above but do it invented which just means I don't have to do the 2 cups thing and don't have to discard the initial drip through. Whichever way you do it, it's a great brew which I use as my baseline aeropress recipe now for all new coffees and go back to it time after time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bobolink - Union roasted.

A lovely gift through the post yesterday after a poor day.

In the cup a hug of a drink. Sweet with just a little cherry.

Big fat, bucket o chemex on the go, the drug of choice at half term.

Thanks @Thecatlinux for putting a smile on my face yesterday.


----------



## shannigan

Mrboots2u said:


> Bobolink - Union roasted.
> 
> A lovely gift through the post yesterday after a poor day.
> 
> In the cup a hug of a drink. Sweet with just a little cherry.
> 
> Big fat, bucket o chemex on the go, the drug of choice at half term.
> 
> Thanks @Thecatlinux for putting a smile on my face yesterday.


I took advantage of the 2 for a fiver deal as well. Should be waiting for me when I get home tomorrow. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Snakehips

Not often we have more than 4 cups a day but today we couldn't resist.









For the hell of it, just played 'pot-luck' with our fifth of the day and had the most amazing 'mongrel'.

The tail end of a bag of Pharmacie Remedy and tail end of Foundry San Francisco topped up with Pharmacie Archetype.

I'm not sure of the proportions as I just made it up to 18.5g but maybe not far off 1/3 each.

15 sec PI. > 18.5 g> 33g 25 sec. Fabulous!


----------



## MildredM

Coffee on toast, @Snakehips? Is it a new delicacy? Looks yummy


----------



## MildredM

Union's Brazil Bobo in my cup tonight - it's thick and gloopy and I love it.

15.5g in, 42s, 34g out, 150ml Acme


----------



## Snakehips

Was just thinking about ordering some Union Brazil Bobo.. having seen a number of mentions.

Not used union before..... any other recommends?


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> Was just thinking about ordering some Union Brazil Bobo.. having seen a number of mentions.
> 
> Not used union before..... any other recommends?


Special offer we are all trying:




__ https://www.facebook.com/unionroasted/posts/1482070041871114


----------



## Snakehips

igm45 said:


> Special offer we are all trying:


Thanks for that but the offer closed yesterday.

A local coffee shop uses Revelation and having tried their offering of it..... I'm happy to give it a miss.

I've have ordered a couple of bags of the Brazil Bobolink.


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> Thanks for that but the offer closed yesterday.
> 
> A local coffee shop uses Revelation and having tried their offering of it..... I'm happy to give it a miss.
> 
> I've have ordered a couple of bags of the Brazil Bobolink.


Sorry about that,

It'll be quite interesting, I tried Revelation when I first got my machines this year an really enjoyed it.

Since, with the help of the lovely lot on here I have developed my espresso skills massively and had some amazing coffee on the way.

It'll be interesting to see if/how my tastes have changed.


----------



## Rakesh

More of the crankhouse yirg, such a delicate floral and fruity cup. Even a 45s extraction tastes fruity and non astringent


----------



## MildredM

Foundry SanFrancisco again here today.

15g, 34g, 39s


----------



## shannigan

Long black with first shot of the espresso roast LSOL beans.

18 > 36 in 30s pulled into 70g of water.

Really nice on first tasting. Very different flavours to the filter roast (which I've been drinking as v60 and aeropress). Grapefruit at first, which is something I love in espresso.


----------



## GingerBen

Little sample bag that came with my sub this month from Dog & Hat and very nice it is too as aeropress 14:220, 1:30 steep ground at 1+7 on the feldgrind


----------



## adz313

This, picked up from Prufrock the other week and frozen.

Nailed the tasting notes (doesn't often happen) on a V60 (18g > 330g)


----------



## MildredM

Started the second bag from the Dog & Hat sub.










15.3g in the grinder (and 15.1g out)

*apologies @Norvin, I've gone with my 'other funnel' this morning










34g out, 40s (10s pi), 150ml cup, ss milk










The first thing Ian said when he took a sip was 'Christmas' . . . and yes, I think of marzipan at Christmas. It's marzipan-vanilla in a cup


----------



## steveholt

This morning waa hasbean November's SSSSS - Nicaraguan La Escondida, perla negra processing.

As a v60. 12->250 in 4 min on the aergrind 2+10

White wine sparkling and chocolate,

Yummy


----------



## GingerBen

MildredM said:


> Started the second bag from the Dog & Hat sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.3g in the grinder (and 15.1g out)
> 
> *apologies @Norvin, I've gone with my 'other funnel' this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34g out, 40s (10s pi), 150ml cup, ss milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing Ian said when he took a sip was 'Christmas' . . . and yes, I think of marzipan at Christmas. It's marzipan-vanilla in a cup


drinking this as brewed and it's pretty good black but the marzipan really comes out with some milk added. It's a really pronounced flavour isn't it. I like it.


----------



## Rhys

First brew this morning from some beans I bought at Cup North.


----------



## salty

Snakehips said:


> Thanks for that but the offer closed yesterday.
> 
> A local coffee shop uses Revelation and having tried their offering of it..... I'm happy to give it a miss.
> 
> I've have ordered a couple of bags of the Brazil Bobolink.


The offer is open until 14th November using this link https://www.unionroasted.com/trial-for-5.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=q42017#

I opened my bobolink today - I think it may be the most delicious couple of FPs I've had in a long time. Don't think I'd get tired of it.


----------



## MildredM

Thoroughly enjoying our early cuppa of Dog & Hat Tanzania Tweega from the Amber Coffee Co, courtesy of the Dog & Hat sub.

Tried it at 15g in, 36g out, 40s, it's so marzipan-y!


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Thoroughly enjoying our early cuppa of Dog & Hat Tanzania Tweega from the Amber Coffee Co, courtesy of the Dog & Hat sub.
> 
> Tried it at 15g in, 36g out, 40s, it's so marzipan-y!


You go for 2 or 3 bag sub?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> You go for 2 or 3 bag sub?


2 bag sub, plus the free forum members bag plus a bag of beans instead of the free geinder


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> 2 bag sub, plus the free forum members bag plus a bag of beans instead of the free geinder


Blimey! Went all out.

I went for 2 bags plus free bag instead of grinder and forum discount.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Blimey! Went all out.


Greedy me! I may have to hide the Bobo in the freezer!



> I went for 2 bags plus free bag instead of grinder and forum discount.


It is a very good offer, isn't it


----------



## slamm

Had a lovely Foundry Cerro de Jesus, perfectly nice considering 5 days post roast. 15.5g>37g in 35s (inc 10s pi) water and milk. I get the feeling it's an easy going sort of bean that you can have fun with rather than fussing over nailing it. Agree so far with the tasting notes (no longer on the website) of milk chocolate and a real comfort coffee, great as espresso with milk. Btw recently changed from ss to whole milk (Sainbury's) and much preferring it for espresso.


----------



## Densven

A Peru and Sumatra blend I roasted the other week. They weren't blended to roast but the Sumatra tastes like feet and I cant bring myself to throw it away so it is getting added to the Peru. Both were taken into 2nd crack so think toasted candy floss with a slight hint of tobacco and arm pit


----------



## Gobbosp

Enjoying the redber roastery at the minute this is the second lot hope its as good as the first.


----------



## DogandHat

Happy to hear the Tanzania is going down so well... and we love the tablecloth Mildred, think we'll need to get one


----------



## MildredM

DogandHat said:


> Happy to hear the Tanzania is going down so well... and we love the tablecloth Mildred, think we'll need to get one


The tablecloth was from Next









The last of the Amber this morning here


----------



## MildredM

Opened the Round Hill Roaster pink bag of Magarrisa here this morning. Roasted on Oct 31st. I was so pleased I got the 'tomato' immediately again - loved it when I didn't know what it was (LOSL) and loved it this morning!

15.2g/42s (8s pi) 34g in the cup. Tasting notes spot on (even through milk).


----------



## 9719

Gobbosp said:


> Enjoying the redber roastery at the minute this is the second lot hope its as good as the first.


Have you tried the MEXICO FINCA LA AURORA yet? If so any comments on the tasting notes, is there a hit of toffee, fudge, and caramel as they promise, if there is I'll be adding these to my long list of beans to try.


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is awesome coffee. Filter brewed, so many fruits dancing on the palette. Yet still sweet and juicy.

Cracking

Gardelli roasters


----------



## Mrboots2u

Next...

Not quite dialled in but real potential.

Lemon yes, sticky and honey sweet in the cup.


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> Next...
> 
> Not quite dialled in but real potential.
> 
> Lemon yes, sticky and honey sweet in the cup.


Sounds nice!


----------



## Leoluo

Something which is Probably unconventional in this group. 80% arabica Superbar from Caffè Salimbene Napoli. Pure Italian espresso.


----------



## Snakehips

I'm liking this this morning......









Smooth, sweet and wonderfully chocolaty.


----------



## Scotford

Been digging through the cryo tasty treats today...

La Olivia natural, Hacienda Sonora, Costa Rica. Roasted by Sensory Lab, Melbourne.

16-260-3:45tbt 1.44tds. (really digging high tds brews at the moment)

Chewy chewy chewy. Plummy sweetness with a slug of caramel covered fruit n nut bars. Slightly cooled, the florals round out and remind me of pot pourri. But in a nice way.


----------



## Mrboots2u

LOS COLES - GUATEMALA

Next on the Gardelli Hype train .

https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/products/los-coles-guatemala

As always Chemex and V60 ( once you go black you'll never go back )

It's Verbenatastic ( most obscure tasting note I have had in while )

In the cup , juicy , acidity , sweetness , finishes with acidity with the sweetness upfront. As it cools , the acidity is more pronounced .

There is the juiciness that I equates to Pomegranate note

Sweetness that the Caramel .

Acidity is eh Blackcurrant .

The Verabana , well you learn something everyday.

http://bakingbites.com/2008/08/what-is-lemon-verbena/


----------



## Dunk

First time trying strongman today from extract. 19.5g in 38g out. Solid espresso. Not out there at all but really tasty and smooth!


----------



## the_partisan

Kenya - Kaguyu from Koppi on Kalita Wave. Really nice and very fruity and juicy. Should be one of the best I've had this year, or it could be just because the flavours are so much stronger since I switched to using TWW. Very soluble and forgiving, hitting 21.5% EY without much effort, even though I messed up my measurements and put 17g instead of 15g for a 250g brew...


----------



## Dunk

Little gift from a friend from California. Brewed it as filter as didn't risk the espresso with only a 25g sample!


----------



## MildredM

This! It is so, so fruity. I could drink it all day (and probably will)!










15g/8s pi/34s/34g 150ml Acme cup


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try that Wegida as filter it will knock you socks off.


----------



## steveholt

Mrboots2u said:


> Try that Wegida as filter it will knock you socks off.


It is a fantastic bean.

I had last years Filter Roast, which, as seems to be par for square mile, was a spectacular Espresso, as well as a great filter brew.


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Cascada, el cerro de Jesus. Nicaragua

guava/lemonade/elderflower


----------



## Goram

Big strawberries this morning!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> 2 bag sub, plus the free forum members bag plus a bag of beans instead of the free geinder


Is this sub still available @MildredM ?


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Found the details... panic over!


----------



## igm45

caffeinejunkie said:


> Is this sub still available @MildredM ?


Yes:

https://dogandhat.co.uk/collections/coffee-lovers-subscription/products/founder-member-subscription-2-coffees-montly

Email them if you want the discount or extra bag.


----------



## MildredM

Yeah!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Couple of chemex of the today . Wonderfully juicy , sweet with berry acidity .

Best thing from Origin in a while.


----------



## NicholasA

Enjoying an awesome Colombian this morning, slightly darker roast:


----------



## Stanic

café veronia Brasil Catucai 785...pretty good with strong clementines aftertaste lingering on


----------



## ATZ

This is further confirming my current bias for naturals, strawberries definitely punch through and sweet acidity.


----------



## GingerBen

ATZ said:


> This is further confirming my current bias for naturals, strawberries definitely punch through and sweet acidity.


Got a bag of this today. Will be brewing as pour over in a few days. Looking forward to it


----------



## Batian

Australian Skybury, medium roast with milk and one spoon of Demerara.

Exquisite and decadent.


----------



## Benjijames28

A trip to foundry coffee roasters cafe yesterday. I had two flat whites, one adventure which has notes of tropical fruit and cherry cola, and comfort which has notes of orange and brown sugar.

I pretty much only drink foundry's coffee these days, it's the easiest specialty shop for me to get to and I don't have a espresso machine at home yet, so I am quite accustomed to their coffees.

The adventure is a much stronger coffee that's full of flavour. Whereas I find the current comfort a very subtle creamy soft coffee. Both are good but I tend to go adventure.

Girlfriend had a white hot chocolate which was lovely.


----------



## shannigan

Union Revelation blend as a long black this morning. 18.5g > 36g in 32 secs.

I usually go for much lighter roasts but got this in the 2 for a fiver deal recently. It's good to have a 'coffee' tasting coffee every now and then. This one is great. Chocolate and nuts and a bit of spice.

I signed up for the dog and hat sub too. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Rakesh

Back on the espresso thanks to MrShades. Brazil Bobolink.


----------



## MildredM

Well, this won't last long . . .


----------



## Dunk

Nailed the extraction 19.5g in 35g out in 30s. Solid as espresso. Smooth cocoa, caramel. Not getting the berries yet though.


----------



## joey24dirt

Nothing.........


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> Nothing.........


no water? or spilled coffe?


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> no water? or spilled coffe?


Spent ages grinding it to then knock it over haha


----------



## Beanedict

El Salvador Bosque Lya / Brazil, medium dark roast, washed. Helped me to realise that it's not me, some coffees are too citrusy. This one, on contrast, is not so. A comfort drink for me.


----------



## bertrandlucas

today george Howell from boston and duromina from small batch coffee roasters


----------



## GingerBen

Rocko Mountain Reserve - Very nice indeed


----------



## Dunk

It's a morning ritual...

I know this is a single origin espresso but no time this morning so brewed it is filter. Smells amazing, juicy but maybe a little dark for filter. Excited to try it as an espresso later this week.


----------



## steveholt

Union Bobolink, heirloom natural - as a flat white to start

This was billed as a filter roast, but for me, has worked 3 ways. I'd gladly have a bag of this as my emergency comfort bean.

Next up for Sunday morning is...

Day two of has bean Finca Las Brumas wild forest project as a v60.

Day 1 was, honey in all honeys aspects, with a hint pomegranate astringency balancing things out.

Lovely smooth, very sweet coffee.

Not straight into my top two, but it is in that pile of really really good coffees just below those top two.


----------



## mmmatron

The Barn Kayon Mountain natural. Oh my, this is lovely. Big ripe strawberry, so sweet with a little hint of chocolate.


----------



## fatboyslim

I just can't get enough of this! This is my 3rd Kalita of this today! Totally delicious!










EDIT: I am so flippin' caffeinated!


----------



## steveholt

steveholt said:


> Union Bobolink, heirloom natural - as a flat white to start
> 
> This was billed as a filter roast, but for me, has worked 3 ways. I'd gladly have a bag of this as my emergency comfort bean.
> 
> Next up for Sunday morning is...
> 
> Day two of has bean Finca Las Brumas wild forest project as a v60.
> 
> Day 1 was, honey in all honeys aspects, with a hint pomegranate astringency balancing things out.
> 
> Lovely smooth, very sweet coffee.
> 
> Not straight into my top two, but it is in that pile of really really good coffees just below those top two.


Did my first, a little early, dial in espresso just there.

Honey, orange and HONEY.

Best way I can describe this is doing to they honey sweetness and thick honey mouthfeel what quality el Salvador bourbons do to the chocolate note and mouthfeel.

If that makes sense.

19-42 in 23 seconds. Still early post roast for espresso by resting norms, but the resultant cup was very drinkable


----------



## Stanic

fatboyslim said:


> I just can't get enough of this! This is my 3rd Kalita of this today! Totally delicious!
> 
> EDIT: I am so flippin' caffeinated!


lovely mug!

at the Orlowo beach - can I take a picture of the machine please? (a two group gas heated lever)

no you can't

ok

the doppio was pretty good, rather nutty


----------



## Rakesh

Union revelation blend. Not my type of bean for straight espresso but doesn't go too badly as a cortado whilst I wait for the LSOL and an order from sq mile to arrive.


----------



## Beanedict

Popped over to place called Ancoats coffee in Manchester and picked up Alirio Munoz, a Colombian Caturra variety, that claimed to have flavours of Granny Smith, Raspberry, Camellia Sinensis and pistachio gelato - a mouthful







Pretty swish box and presentation. I was worried that it's going to be crazy pungent and acidic, but it was surprisingly gentle taste. The more I drink different beans the more I get confused


----------



## Leoluo

Opposite end of my spectrum of me today. Cannot say the notes but it's beautiful, extracted with the lever... these are the typical Ethiopian .

Bought in the Netherlands last week










Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyone who was a Cup North and went to the Atkinson's stand there will have sampled this Honduran .

This is brewed as filter , tangy tangy blueberries in the cup . When i had it as a short milk drink at Cup North it was blueberry jam like.

If you sign up to their newsletter then you can still get 10% off owt from their new website .

Enjoy


----------



## Rakesh

Super sweet stone fruits with a more apparent peach note as it cools. Extremely tasty yirgacheffe.


----------



## igm45

Columbian Popoyan,

What a lovely coffee this is, 8 days post roast and seems a bit lively extraction wise.

Some coffees I drink I have to work really hard to see the tasting notes. This is not one of them, really bold plum and stone fruits. Would recommend this coffee to the LSOL followers.


----------



## Goram

Favourite coffee of the year so far. (I haven't opened the Drop LSOL yet though!)

long ribena finish, beautiful.


----------



## fatboyslim

Tasty but still tweaking the brew water


----------



## MildredM

A second cup of the tasty Cafe Mokxa Guatemala as part of the Dog and Hat sub. I am starting to understand cocoa and orange now, it shines through (even with milk)


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Fincas las brumas wild forest project. Pomegranate honey caramelised orange


----------



## steveholt

3FE - Nicaragua finca limoncello: longberry natural

Currently draining down in the v60.

By postal delays and leaving my LSOL in work, this is my first ever brew with frozen beans.


----------



## the_partisan

I got the WBC coffee from Has Bean, brewed using my typical settings on Moccamaster, but it tasted quite roasty and muddled, and couldn't really pick up much of the tasting notes. It seems a tad darker roast than I would normally use. I didn't weight the brew out unfortunately so not sure about actual EY, but TDS was 1.32%, using 30g/510g so it doesn't seem like it was particularly outside of my range.

Could be brewing error also.. I'll try with Kalita Wave next or maybe coarsen the grind a notch to compensate for the darker roast.


----------



## Rakesh

Sunday morning LSOL brew


----------



## filthynines

Crankhouse Kilimbi Natural (I think, I can't remember if I brought this to work or the washed). It is absolutely beautiful as a cafetiere.


----------



## joey24dirt

This will be in my cup when I order. Free delivery if anyone is interested


----------



## filthynines

I quite liked Union when I saw them at LCF, but couldn't get on with the coffee when I ordered and was disappointed by 200g bags.


----------



## joey24dirt

filthynines said:


> I quite liked Union when I saw them at LCF, but couldn't get on with the coffee when I ordered and was disappointed by 200g bags.


I need to try some of the others before I totally write them off. What were those beans you sent up for me? They were really good. I might order some of those too


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I need to try some of the others before I totally write them off. What were those beans you sent up for me? They were really good. I might order some of those too


I'm currently working my way through their flavour discovery pack. Will be saving the bobo til last as have already enjoyed it with their recent facebook offer.


----------



## filthynines

joey24dirt said:


> I need to try some of the others before I totally write them off. What were those beans you sent up for me? They were really good. I might order some of those too


That's entirely fair. The ones I sent were from Quarterhorse in Birmingham and were their espresso blend I believe!


----------



## Elcee

A Costa Rican naturally processed coffee from Dark Arts coffee called "Bookhouse Boys". To me its creamy with flavours of cream, honey and tinned strawberries. https://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/store-1/cerberus-250g-y9ka3-dgbx2-ak256-b7txj-8nlrt


----------



## filthynines

@joey24dirt - The blend name was "Dark Horse"


----------



## MildredM

I think it was @mmmatron who reminded me about The Barn.

I'm going in . . .


----------



## MildredM

Pre infusion was 8s, 33g in the cup










So, so fruity. I love it! I could smell the tell-tale tomatoes as I was grinding. It really is lovely. Reminds me a bit of the Foundry San Fran but with a lightness and another side to it, the bergamot maybe?


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> I think it was @mmmatron who reminded me about The Barn.
> 
> I'm going in . . .


Nice! How was it? I really enjoyed mine. We're off to Berlin in February, I'll be sure to get stocked up.


----------



## fluffles

V60 of Gardelli Guatemala Los Coles served in The Speciality Coffee Shop (Nottingham) - lovely balanced brew, purpley fruits and violet flavours


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Nice! How was it? I really enjoyed mine. We're off to Berlin in February, I'll be sure to get stocked up.


It's fantastic! A really special bean, in my view. How exciting, I bet you're looking forward to that


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> It's fantastic! A really special bean, in my view. How exciting, I bet you're looking forward to that


Very much, I'm booked onto one of their brewing courses


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Very much, I'm booked onto one of their brewing courses


I am truly envious! What an experience


----------



## Elcee

A washed Kenyan from The Barn brewed using my v60. The notes say blackcurrant, maple syrup and rich which I totally agree with. Yummy stuff.


----------



## Inspector

Nicaragua La florencia Maragogype

Tasting notes are spot on even as a flat white. This coffee has a soft acidity coffee with big body. There is a natural sweetness with a chocolatey-orange finish and a silky mouthfeel.

Its very pleasant to drink.


----------



## Step21

Burundi Kayanza Muninya Hill producer Long Miles Coffee - greens supplied by Ikawa

varietals: heirloom bourbon with natural Jackson hybrid

Washed

Tasting notes - Sweet. Caramel, grapefruit and tamarind with lingering subtle spicy flavours.

Roasted on the Ikawa Home Roaster.

I'm hardly going to say anything else but this is so sweet and tasty.


----------



## MildredM

Ethiopia Kayon Mountain from The Barn, a natural.

Opened it today, it feels like Christmas! It's bold, fruity and dark chocolate. It's just as special as the other beans we had [from them] earlier this week.

15g / 8s pi + 33s / 34g


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet Colombia las Geleras - Very juicy, sweet, demarera sugar, cooked plum/sultana like notes. Floral finish. Delicious.

Melitta 102, LidoE 19 (equivalent to 2+6 on my Feldgrind), 13.5g coffee, 25g water quick stir & bloom for 30s, up to 125g total at 30s, up to 225g total at 1:00 then clean high & dry grounds off filter wall & a single stir at surface, swirl at 1:40, dry bed 2:30.


----------



## Stanic

Pulped natural Sitio Bom Jesus from Brazil, the grind setting was a bit too fine but it is still pretty good

20g in 33g out


----------



## GengisKhan

Monmouth espresso for a long black


----------



## thesmileyone

1st shot of Under Milkwood by Darkwood Coffee. I want this to be my long term because it tastes just like they said it would. I played this safe, 18g instead of usual 21g.

Unfortunatly Cravendale milk doesn't like to produce coffee art


----------



## MildredM

Nearly at the end of the Rounton Mexico offering from the Dog & Hat sub. It's almost 2 weeks post roast and has a more pronounced flavour now. It has sweetened up.

15.5g in

6s pi

32s

34g


----------



## steveholt

My Dog and Hat bags have been put on hold because this morning I opened a bag of,

Barn - Kayon Mountain Natural, Espresso Roast.

Just a glorious espresso, and a strawberry milkshake of a flat white.

This bag will go fast.


----------



## MildredM

steveholt said:


> My Dog and Hat bags have been put on hold because this morning I opened a bag of,
> 
> Barn - Kayon Mountain Natural, Espresso Roast.
> 
> Just a glorious espresso, and a strawberry milkshake of a flat white.
> 
> This bag will go fast.


It's gorgeous, I agree


----------



## MildredM

This here this morning. Crankhouse Coffee Roasters.

It has been in the freezer for 5 months so I am probably pushing it (I don't know).

I'm not sure about it. It came through a bit fast - I will try a slightly finer grind later and give it another go.


----------



## Leoluo

Has bean black tower. A very good surprise!

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Batian

Australian Skybury.... via the Bialetti

I could get used to this with practice!

Another delivery expected March 2018.


----------



## Dunk

Currently on holiday in Perth tried this beautiful Guji from zest roasters today at duotone cafe. Strawberries in milk and lovely Citrus from the espresso.


----------



## Hale

ChiarasDad said:


> Sorry about your dismal coffee in Windsor. I wish I knew where to send you for a good one.
> 
> Besides the obligatory usual suspects we have a recently-opened Esquires Coffee, but I haven't yet been.


Their extraction vid on website looks a bit quick..or is it me...http://esquirescoffee.co.uk/


----------



## haz_pro

Looking at the steam, I think the video has been sped up.


----------



## MildredM

Foundry San Francisco here this morning. I sometimes wonder why I buy anything else . . .


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> This here this morning. Crankhouse Coffee Roasters.
> 
> It has been in the freezer for 5 months so I am probably pushing it (I don't know).
> 
> I'm not sure about it. It came through a bit fast - I will try a slightly finer grind later and give it another go.


I hope you haven't opened it too late.

One of my beans of the year, absolutely stonker..


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> I hope you haven't opened it too late.
> 
> One of my beans of the year, absolutely stonker..


I think it has spoiled, being in the freezer too long. I will try again though - now I know it's a good 'un!


----------



## Stanic

Sweetshop..so good


----------



## Rakesh

Big hot v60 of atkinsons kiambara washed Kenyan whilst watching the Derby, god I love Sundays.


----------



## kennyboy993

Rakesh said:


> Big hot v60 of atkinsons kiambara washed Kenyan whilst watching the Derby, god I love Sundays.


Sounds wonderful, however 'the' derby hasn't kicked off yet ;-)


----------



## steveholt

This morning i was treated to.....

Barn, Los Pirineos Bourbon Elite : espresso roast

As a silly smooth and just perfect espresso...

And then as a flat white about 2 minutes later because when things are going that good... you can't say no.

My best morning in quote a while. And a statement to the value of a great roaster whose roasts work for you.


----------



## the_partisan

Has Bean El Salvador Finca Las Brumas, the WBC winning coffee, almost end of the bag now. Not sure why but I don't seem to get much good out of this coffee as a filter. Always taste fairly roasty and no acidity at all. Maybe it's really meant for espresso or really requires a specific temp since I did have one decent brew with Moccamaster, but not with a V60 or Kalita..


----------



## MildredM

Opened the bag of Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve this morning. It is only 6 days post roast so I felt I was pushing it a bit. No need to worry! It's good - just as it always has been. Epic even!

15.2g in, 42s (inc 8s pi), 34g and then made into a flat white.


----------



## MildredM

Got stuck into the Steampunk 'Christmas Coffee' tonight. The back story about these beans is interesting. Produced by a large group of female coffee producers, most of whom have either been left widowed or found themselves having to support themselves after their husbands fled the country, and with the support of ACODIHUE.

It is sweet, and as I sip some more I would add it is delicious.

I went with 15.2g, 38s (8s pi) and 32g. I don't think any adjustment is needed (on my second cup now).










I didn't use the HG-1 to grind, it just happened to get in the shot! A photo bombing grinder


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> Sweetshop..so good
> 
> View attachment 30636


I'll have to try this


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> A photo bombing grinder


What a nuisance!... Well I'm here if you ever need someone to relieve you of the burden


----------



## AdzJackson

Don't usually photo my morning brew, but this is one of those beans that I knew I would love as soon as I got a whiff from the bag! Lovely straight away, slight adjustment needed I think, but definitely fruity!


----------



## adz313

AdzJackson said:


> Don't usually photo my morning brew, but this is one of those beans that I knew I would love as soon as I got a whiff from the bag! Lovely straight away, slight adjustment needed I think, but definitely fruity!


I've got these on order - so interested to see how you get on with them and where you find the sweet spot to be


----------



## hotmetal

Hale said:


> Their extraction vid on website looks a bit quick..or is it me...http://esquirescoffee.co.uk/


Hahaha that post you replied to was over 7 years ago! I thought it was odd they talked of a 'newly opened Esquires'. I've been in there once - nothing special. Unfortunately there is a real lack of good coffee in Windsor. There used to be Freedom right at the bottom in St Leonards Rd until the corporate evil that is Costa kindly decided to open up next door but one. Freedom was far superior but Joe Public knows nothing and is drawn to recognised brands like a moth to a candle. Dunno what Andreas is doing now but I bet he lost his shirt. Is it wrong of me to hope that Costa finds out the hard way that there are few customers that far down the road? Damn them for killing off the only place for 5 miles (at least) where you can get a good coffee, apart from my kitchen!


----------



## adz313

Roundhill's current Burundi (I'm not going to try and spell the farm name!), 18>32 @ 35 secs

Getting the spices and blackberry from the tasting notes, but think needs a coarser grind.

Going to try Roundhills recipe tomorrow (18>40 @ 30s)


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen Kenya Guama SL28 & SL34, in Chemex, pink grapefruit & florals.


----------



## roaringboy

17 in, 30 out, 30 secs - yum


----------



## Stanic

natural Brasilian, tried pouring a swan, ended up with scorpion


----------



## Deansie26

Having a little change from Cc so giving this mob another try, am liking straight espresso more now which opens up choices as I'm not needing them to taste good with milk.

Took a much longer to arrive than Cc.

First impressions of the coffee are good, was a bit quick out the traps so will tweak, taste and report back.


----------



## the_partisan

La Cabra - Colombia El Eden, honey process. I got this bag in October but has been in the back log.

Brewed in Moccamaster, tasted like Melon and Chocolate, very very nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Crank House Guji Shakiso.

18=>37 37 secs. Coffee with an Angel delight edge to it. Fantastic!


----------



## joey24dirt

urbanbumpkin said:


> Crank House Guji Shakiso.
> 
> 18=>37 37 secs. Coffee with an Angel delight edge to it. Fantastic!


That sounds awesome!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

joey24dirt said:


> That sounds awesome!!


Just pulled another one, but longer this time. 18=>44g 42 secs. More fruit and booze. Awesome, if anyone's into naturals it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## joey24dirt

urbanbumpkin said:


> Just pulled another one, but longer this time. 18=>44g 42 secs. More fruit and booze. Awesome, if anyone's into naturals it's definitely worth a try.


I'll be putting in an order soon when they get more stock in of some other beans. Definitely want to try these. Thanks for the info


----------



## MildredM

Opening Barn's Kayon Mountain this morning. Roasted on the 7th and promising ripe strawberry and chocolate.


----------



## taxiboy

Drinking this today as v60 FINCA HARTMANN PACAMARA - PANAMA from Gardelli lovely but hopeless at describing other than its more some.


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> Opening Barn's Kayon Mountain this morning. Roasted on the 7th and promising ripe strawberry and chocolate.


Ooh I loved this, it's absolutely bursting with strawberries.


----------



## Mrboots2u

taxiboy said:


> Drinking this today as v60 FINCA HARTMANN PACAMARA - PANAMA from Gardelli lovely but hopeless at describing other than its more some.


Ywah it was a delicious but bonkers complex coffee, like a bag of wine gums all mixed up!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> Crank House Guji Shakiso.
> 
> 18=>37 37 secs. Coffee with an Angel delight edge to it. Fantastic!


Just to add tried this finer and it's absolutely insane. 18=>38g in 52 secs low pressure. Haven't quite got the illegal hooch, but there a lots of fruit with a bit of booze.


----------



## PPapa

Visiting @jeebsy today.


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Visiting @jeebsy today.


I wish I flipping was too - looks yum


----------



## Stanic

I just had a last bit of red brick by SqM, two months post roast but still a great, tasty doppio


----------



## Step21

Columbia La Bonanza

This is a bag of greens I bought from Rave a while back and have roasted a couple of times via heat gun/bowl method. It was ok, nothing great.

First roast through the Ikawa home roaster and it's transformational. Sweet with flavours of honey and a touch of blackcurrant.


----------



## Mrboots2u

AdzJackson said:


> Don't usually photo my morning brew, but this is one of those beans that I knew I would love as soon as I got a whiff from the bag! Lovely straight away, slight adjustment needed I think, but definitely fruity!


Yeah it's been knock out on the brew bar at their cafe in Manchester .


----------



## Step21

Another one that had eluded my home roasting skills is a Sumatran Super Gayo semi washed coffee I bought from Rave. Catimor and a local Timor varietal.

Roasted it light on the Ikawa and it is really interesting and complex. Sweet, with orangey citrus acidity and a mix of spices like clove and nutmeg and a sweet tobacco finish. You are more likely to find this type of coffee in a much darker roast which loses the delicate flavours.


----------



## MildredM

This!










15.5g / 38s / 33g I like it, and as it cools it's even better. It doesn't mention any more than blueberry, bergamot and rich on the label, I would describe it as fruity dark chocolate.


----------



## Stanic

Santa's little helper by Coffee Proficiency

20g in 36g out, seems like I've hit the sweet spot on the grinder..as well as a sweet spot in the coffee


----------



## PPapa

Had a chance to try the Blue bag of Dog & Hat blind testing experiment.

Thanks @jlarkin for an opportunity. AeroPress, 1m30s steep.

I'm resisting to say anything about the coffee, but I'm just happy to confirm that I can't feel bad about "overpaying" for coffee!

Will need to take Feldgrind home (from work) to give it a thorough clean though!


----------



## fluffles

After a few failed attempts, I made a good spro with the has bean WBC winning coffee. Coarsest grind I've ever done on the EK (2.6), 16g-34g-21s 21.45%. A bit dull when hot but below a certain temperature it really came to life


----------



## jlarkin

PPapa said:


> Had a chance to try the Blue bag of Dog & Hat blind testing experiment.
> 
> Thanks @jlarkin for an opportunity. AeroPress, 1m30s steep.
> 
> I'm resisting to say anything about the coffee, but I'm just happy to confirm that I can't feel bad about "overpaying" for coffee!


I'd just like to add that I did also send Paul some nice coffee - in case you think it's terribly mean of me to only send him the Blue dog and hat bag...


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> I'd just like to add that I did also send Paul some nice coffee - in case you think it's terribly mean of me to only send him the Blue dog and hat bag...


Who said I don't like Lavazza?!

Nah, other coffees are great and I even got one (Rocko Mountain) right! A bit ashamed didn't get the Rwandan right, though I'm reading through tasting notes and it sounds like a perfect fit for the origin.

Thanks again and there's something coming your way


----------



## Rhys

Oooo mama! This is nice..










First attempt with these beans with a V60 (18g>300g water) and just need to adjust the grind slightly. Strawberry just making an appearance, florals coming through and am getting the chocolate now. Left my cup till it cooled then gulped the lot down. Yum!


----------



## Rakesh

Drop coffee washed El Salvador, 19>38 in 45s. Seriously delicious bean, such a fruity and pleasant acidity all around the edge of the tongue.


----------



## iulianato

Exploring Union now. I find Bobolink amazing but not yet went through all beans from them. Other four sigle origins will soon knock my door and I'm sure I'll be surprised again...









19>39, 11pi in 27s


----------



## MildredM

Tightened the grinder down for this this morning. Having sampled and enjoyed Drop Coffee via the LSOL offer I ordered some for Christmas









This is another light roast, delicate and grape juice. Love it!

15.5g/35s/33g


----------



## Mrboots2u

A delight brew courtesy of @Step21. Home roasted , Guat, Finca Puerto Verde . Brewed on the Trinity , the Norwegian Wood of Aeropresses.

Juicy apple acidity , little bit of tea on the end , sweet like a lovely grape juice .

Nom

No


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Talor & Jorgen Kenya Guama SL28 & SL34, in Chemex, pink grapefruit & florals.


V60 of this today thanks to @MWJB

Sweet with grapefruit acidity and a delicious red berry/hibiscus body. Delicious! A touch of papaya?

Hibiscus must be the " in" flavour with the Nordic roasters at the moment


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> V60 of this today thanks to @MWJB
> 
> Sweet with grapefruit acidity and a delicious red berry/hibiscus body. Delicious! A touch of papaya?
> 
> Hibiscus must be the " in" flavour with the Nordic roasters at the moment


It does seem to be popular at the minute. Mind you, not sure if CGAs can be attributed to any specific flavours, but hibiscus, peaches & prunes all contain CGAs, which are a significant component in coffee.


----------



## joey24dirt

Foundry coffee roasters - finca San fransisco. Never had this before. Very nice 










Used aeropress today and will have to make sure I save some for espresso later in the week.

Big thanks to @PPapa for the surprise Christmas gift ??


----------



## Step21

Messing about with Ethiopian Chelelektu Yirg profiles. Gave this lots of heat early in the roast to raise acidity.

Gives an amazing floral perfume on grinding and in the cup jasmine and florals really dominate. Still a little of the tea notes but a bit more body than previously. Not sure whether it is better than before but it is quite a different beast and most importantly, tasty!


----------



## Rakesh

Foundry Kiunyu AA, currently enjoying this as filter, bag smells incredible, I bury my nose in it every chance I get! 'ripe' acidity with blackberry notes. Delicious.


----------



## MildredM

Starting off with the Dog & Hat Finca la Lomita here this morning. Promising bitter orange, caramel and cacao . . . it certainly smells of cocoa


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Plinio Paz, Colombia - Interesting acidity, notes say pear/melon/pineapple...I can maybe see the pear/pineapple as in the cooked fruit? Silky chocolate & nougat, actually does remind me of Toblerone. 

Melitta 102, 13.5g coffee, 25g stir & bloom for 30s, add up to 90g at 0:50, add up to 155g at 1:10, add up to 225g t a1:30. Swirl at 1:45, dry bed 2:28.


----------



## GingerBen

Today I've been drinking this. Tastes like hot Ribena which is probably a hated descriptor amongst roasters but it's the best I can do. Needs a fairly coarse grind compared to other coffee I've had recently but it's good


----------



## MildredM

The first one in the grinder was the Dog and Hat Columbian. Got it spot on today.

15.5/38s/33g


----------



## MildredM

Straight onto @Stanic 's gift bag of beans. A superb Brazil Cerrado









A slightly coarser grind, 15.2g/40s/34g

Toasted nuts and dark chocolate . . . love it!

Happy Christmas Stanic







and thanks again!


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> Straight onto @Stanic 's gift bag of beans. A superb Brazil Cerrado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly coarser grind, 15.2g/40s/34g
> 
> Toasted nuts and dark chocolate . . . love it!
> 
> Happy Christmas Stanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks again!


For a natural process these are really nutty







my favourite for milk drinks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shakisso , Crank House , Trinity Brewer, Nom , Bright berry like acidity and sweetness with enough juiciness to keep it refreshing .


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> Shakisso , Crank House , Trinity Brewer, Nom , Bright berry like acidity and sweetness with enough juiciness to keep it refreshing .


Have this resting in my coffee drawer, hard to resist a coffee described as strawberry angel delight!


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> Have this resting in my coffee drawer, hard to resist a coffee described as strawberry angel delight!


Well , as with alot of notes , take it with a pinch of salt ( or your preferred condiment )

I imagine if you added some steamed milk to it , then it might get closer to it .

It's got enough acidity and juiciness to " keep it real " , anyway was a dam good cup to start the day with .


----------



## steveholt

Morning small cappas made with coffee angel's Sú Nollaig Xmas blend.

Merry Xmas CF beans board gang.


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> Well , as with alot of notes , take it with a pinch of salt ( or your preferred condiment )
> 
> I imagine if you added some steamed milk to it , then it might get closer to it .
> 
> It's got enough acidity and juiciness to " keep it real " , anyway was a dam good cup to start the day with .


Sipping it right now, this is my kind of natural! Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## the_partisan

La Cabra - Altos, again from my backlog so roasted 1 month ago but just opened. 27.5g/500g brewed on Mocccamaster, notes of tea and lemon.


----------



## Grimley

Made 2 today, one for me & a Xmas treat for Dad. The Ecoffee cup one was dads. Both are a Brazilian Natural Capim Branco from Round hill Roastery. I need to work on my latte art skills. The Mince pie is the Best in the Business, Waitrose all butter. Not cheap but they've been the best mince pie around for Donkeys years.


----------



## Stanic

Sq.Mile Ortiz 1900, this is a filter roast so grinding at 1.5 with the Aergrind, long pre-infusion at 1 bar then up to 9 bar, hold for 10 seconds and decrease

20g in 30 out, lovely bright acidity with a nutty body


----------



## filthynines

Crankhouse's Guji Shakiso has been my espresso for the last few days. A beautiful, beautiful coffee! 18g > 36g makes it very strongly floral, but upping the output to 45g balances it out very nicely to a slightly sharp strawberry juice-like flavour. About to make a big old cafetiere and will report back.


----------



## salty

filthynines said:


> Crankhouse's Guji Shakiso has been my espresso for the last few days. A beautiful, beautiful coffee! 18g > 36g makes it very strongly floral, but upping the output to 45g balances it out very nicely to a slightly sharp strawberry juice-like flavour. About to make a big old cafetiere and will report back.


+1 for this - absolutely delicious in espresso and brewed


----------



## Dormouse

Step21 said:


> Another one that had eluded my home roasting skills is a Sumatran Super Gayo semi washed coffee I bought from Rave. Catimor and a local Timor varietal.
> 
> Roasted it light on the Ikawa and it is really interesting and complex. Sweet, with orangey citrus acidity and a mix of spices like clove and nutmeg and a sweet tobacco finish. You are more likely to find this type of coffee in a much darker roast which loses the delicate flavours.


What profile did you use? I generally prefer darker, but like interesting and complex and happy to experiment. And I have a few kg of the Rave Super Gayo. As well as the Ikawa(Home).


----------



## Step21

Dormouse said:


> What profile did you use? I generally prefer darker, but like interesting and complex and happy to experiment. And I have a few kg of the Rave Super Gayo. As well as the Ikawa(Home).


The light one was using the Ikawa Brazil pulped natural profile.

I've also used another profile which gives a more typical Sumatran roast, darker but not overly. You can find that on the hot air discussion board.


----------



## Dormouse

Step21 said:


> The light one was using the Ikawa Brazil pulped natural profile.
> 
> I've also used another profile which gives a more typical Sumatran roast, darker but not overly. You can find that on the hot air discussion board.


Thanks. I'll try the Brazil.

I can do a typical Sumatran, but have only done one roast of the Rave Super Gayo so far and will be aiming at more complexity.


----------



## MildredM

Started on the Keen from the Dog & Hat subscription today.

No tasting notes on the bag - it is sweet with a hint of citrus. I went with 15g/38s/32g. This first cup is pretty good but I am going to try a slightly finer grind for the next cup.


----------



## filthynines

salty said:


> +1 for this - absolutely delicious in espresso and brewed


Cafetiere was good too - still rate the espresso more, though!


----------



## PPapa

I don't think it really needs an introduction!

Foundry's cup, too.


----------



## fluffles

Crankhouse Costa Rica las lajas (honey). Really delicious, sticky sweetness like dried figs with a lovely fruit acidity.

Really impressed with my first order from crankhouse, will definitely use again


----------



## abs

fluffles said:


> Crankhouse Costa Rica las lajas (honey). Really delicious, sticky sweetness like dried figs with a lovely fruit acidity.
> 
> Really impressed with my first order from crankhouse, will definitely use again


Hi fluffles,

are you you using a v60? Or a espresso machine?


----------



## fluffles

abs said:


> Hi fluffles,
> 
> are you you using a v60? Or a espresso machine?


Espresso, haven't tried V60 yet


----------



## mmmatron

This is just lovely, brewed and espresso. Funky strawberries and blueberry, and something a little floral.


----------



## ajohn

I have just worked my way through a coffee bean advent calender and had earmarked some of the beans it contained to try fresh roasted versions.

First one Cuban Serrano Lavado from York Emporium. Nice even dark roast. Described as full bodied, smooth with warm nutty tones with cocoa and tobacco bitterness. Pretty apt description the bitterness is pretty noticeable. Very full bodied too, rather over powering. I used 12.5g in a long black that comes out at about 320ml before adding some milk. I suspect that's too much coffee so can try circa 10g later. All in all a rather unusual taste compared with a number of others I have tried. However I don't think this is the same bean that was in the advent calender.

John

-


----------



## frustin

filthynines said:


> Crankhouse's Guji Shakiso has been my espresso for the last few days. A beautiful, beautiful coffee! 18g > 36g makes it very strongly floral, but upping the output to 45g balances it out very nicely to a slightly sharp strawberry juice-like flavour. About to make a big old cafetiere and will report back.


Bought a kilo of this.







sounds nice.


----------



## hotmetal

PPapa said:


> I don't think it really needs an introduction!
> 
> Foundry's cup, too.


How are you getting on with the Rocko PP? It's probably my favourite coffee ever, and only buying one bag at the forum day was a huge error as it ran out 2 days before Christmas! (I would have bought 2 or 3 bags but didn't want to be selfish). I'm just waiting for Lee to start up again and I'll be ordering a kilo.


----------



## ATZ

mmmatron said:


> This is just lovely, brewed and espresso. Funky strawberries and blueberry, and something a little floral.


Had this myself recently, agreed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

mmmatron said:


> This is just lovely, brewed and espresso. Funky strawberries and blueberry, and something a little floral.


Yep that's been a winner for sure, The Kiambaro Kenyan is pretty good from them at the moment too.


----------



## MildredM

Trying out the Therma Cup this morning with the superb SM Juanachute - sweet strawberry.


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> How are you getting on with the Rocko PP? It's probably my favourite coffee ever, and only buying one bag at the forum day was a huge error as it ran out 2 days before Christmas! (I would have bought 2 or 3 bags but didn't want to be selfish). I'm just waiting for Lee to start up again and I'll be ordering a kilo.


It's certainly awesome!

Lee mistakenly sent two bags of Rocko instead of Rocko and Finca San Francisco, but it's so awesome I can't complain anyway.

I like the fact that it works so nicely in both milk and as espresso.


----------



## Inspector

Unfortunately lavazza pre grounded. Actually since a week ,and i am badly missed my setup and coffeecompass beans back home. I searched for a good coffee shop in Vilnius to spend my last couple of hours in town before my flight and didnt come up with anything in forum. But found @PPapa s comment about taste map from last year. Reviews and their setup looked great but they close at 8pm so i wont be able to make there on time. Wanted to get you some Ethiopian beans and send over but sorry... Maybe next time.


----------



## PPapa

Inspector said:


> Unfortunately lavazza pre grounded. Actually since a week ,and i am badly missed my setup and coffeecompass beans back home. I searched for a good coffee shop in Vilnius to spend my last couple of hours in town before my flight and didnt come up with anything in forum. But found @PPapa s comment about taste map from last year. Reviews and their setup looked great but they close at 8pm so i wont be able to make there on time. Wanted to get you some Ethiopian beans and send over but sorry... Maybe next time.


No worries! I managed to even get some Kenyan espresso in Klaipeda. I hope you enjoyed Vilnius, whatever you were doing there!

I think @jlarkin had some of Ethiopian ones a year ago from Taste Map?


----------



## Inspector

@PPapa We were in Kintai (40mins drive from Klaipeda) my wife is from here and we spent xmas at her parents'. I will definitely take a hand grinder with me and get some beans from Klaipeda next time. Apparently there is a roaster just down the road in Klaipeda where my brother in law's lives which he mentioned last night. Late but good news


----------



## PPapa

Inspector said:


> @PPapa We were in Kintai (40mins drive from Klaipeda) my wife is from here and we spent xmas at her parents'. I will definitely take a hand grinder with me and get some beans from Klaipeda next time. Apparently there is a roaster just down the road in Klaipeda where my brother in law's lives which he mentioned last night. Late but good news


Hope you had great time!

That's the place:

Kavos architektai

H. Manto g. 9, Klaipėda 92130, Lithuania

https://goo.gl/maps/T33GS5LZ7mD2

I had a good chat with them as well. Totally recommend them!


----------



## Inspector

Oh yes we had very good time.

Thanks. Will check next time.

Edit: apperently this is the one he mentioned to me


----------



## igm45

This morning I had a Cappuccino of UE Roaster house blend.

My second coffee from them, I'm not convinced at present. Mind you I don't usually drink many blends and as such will hold back my judgement until my SO subscription comes.

Plus it followed from a lovely Rwandan from Django. 4th Rwandan I've had this year and only one I enjoyed.

Oh and my daughter made these to go with my cappa, yum..


----------



## joey24dirt

Foundry - finca San Francisco with a few extra bits...


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Foundry - finca San Francisco with a few extra bits...


It's not quite New Year's Eve!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> It's not quite New Year's Eve!


I'm on call tomorrow so tonight is my New Years drinks lol


----------



## James811

Another cup of raves crows nest blend. Really struggling with this, it doesn't matter how I brew it, it's just extremely smokey and I don't think I like it


----------



## Stanic

Wife's half on half (decaf/normal) flat white


----------



## MildredM

We are ready to go with Drop El Salvador and a Long & Short Ethiopia this morning.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Today is local coffee for local people .

We will have no milk here.

Atkinson's San Antonio Honey Process .

Sweet , citrus , creamy with a hint of apple acidity .


----------



## MildredM

I don't think I would have bought from Drop had I not tried it as part of the LSOL thing but I am so glad I did. This is my third different bean from them and it is just as deliciously subtle as the others. Bright, light, sweet, with an apple crunch taste. As with all the Drop beans I have had to tighten the grind.

15.6g/38s/32g


----------



## fatboyslim

Delicious shot of Has Bean Christmas espresso. Nom nom nom!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MildredM said:


> I don't think I would have bought from Drop had I not tried it as part of the LSOL thing but I am so glad I did. This is my third different bean from them and it is just as deliciously subtle as the others. Bright, light, sweet, with an apple crunch taste. As with all the Drop beans I have had to tighten the grind.
> 
> 15.6g/38s/32g


Which of the two conicals are you using for Drop beans?


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Which of the two conicals are you using for Drop beans?


Using the Monolith


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Surprised the Monolith conical copes with Drop which are uber lightly roasted.


----------



## the_partisan

La Cabra - Costa Rica Altos, but natural instead of washed this time. We're travelling this weekend, so it's a 20min FP brew with my Kinu M47.

Very nice and not the very fermented taste as in typical naturals.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Found the HG1 to be mouth puckeringly sour with lighter roasts - unsurpassed for medium plus roasts though.


----------



## igm45

The Systemic Kid said:


> Surprised the Monolith conical copes with Drop which are uber lightly roasted.


Why would it not?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

igm45 said:


> Why would it not?


Se above - conicals work better with darker roasts. Flats are best with lighter.


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Mbirizi Burundi - Tart plum, lime & rhubarb, not notes I'd go for and first brew was a little on the tart/sour side for me. So I added a little Nestle Pure Life water to my Deeside (1:5 respectively) to bump up the bicarbonate (manual drip brews), last couple of brews do seem rounder, creamier. Yellow plum, juicy with a soft, sweet spice finish.


----------



## Stanic

Mrboots2u said:


> Today is local coffee for local people .
> 
> We will have no milk here.
> 
> Atkinson's San Antonio Honey Process .
> 
> Sweet , citrus , creamy with a hint of apple acidity .
> 
> View attachment 30987


nice Voigtländer


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Se above - conicals work better with darker roasts. Flats are best with lighter.


Best get my name down for a flat then


----------



## igm45

The Systemic Kid said:


> Found the HG1 to be mouth puckeringly sour with lighter roasts - unsurpassed for medium plus roasts though.


Darn it!

Don't say that! It's not something I noticed with the LSOL subs and other light roasts I've had.

Now you've planted the seed of doubt...


----------



## Grimley

My last flat white of the year. Courtesy of pharmacie coffee roasters and a co-op mince pie. Stats for 2017:

Amount spent on Beans = £270 'ish

No of bags bought = 37

Weight = 9.25KG No of roasters = 24

No. of Countries = 15 Blended beans = 5 Decaf =10


----------



## mmmatron

igm45 said:


> Darn it!
> 
> Don't say that! It's not something I noticed with the LSOL subs and other light roasts I've had.
> 
> Now you've planted the seed of doubt...


I moved from conical to a big flat cos I drink the light stuff, going back to conical. Flippin expensive experiment!


----------



## igm45

mmmatron said:


> I moved from conical to a big flat cos I drink the light stuff, going back to conical. Flippin expensive experiment!


Firstly happy new year to you,

Thank you for taking one for the team 

Could you taste/explain the difference between the two?


----------



## Batian

First quaff of the year...

Bali Kintamani. Purchased green and home roasted to medium in the Gene on 22/12/17. This coffee has been assessed as 90+by a Q grader.

Today's brew through the Bialetti is the second from this roast. I like milk with my coffee, but do you know, I think that (unlike say, Kenyans) this coffee just does not like milk' The second cup taken black, from the same brew suggested this may be correct.

I will juggle grind and weight and see what happens.


----------



## joey24dirt

Django - Popayan

17.5g > 40g > 38s

Using the pump mod at around 60% power from the off.

Delicious, clean feel to it and getting the fruits through although I still can't detect individual notes yet.


----------



## MildredM

Looks like it went down ok, @joey24dirt !!!

We are opening that same Django here today.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Looks like it went down ok, @joey24dirt !!!
> 
> We are opening that same Django here today.


It's lovely. Thanks for the heads up 

Oh and happy new year to you guys


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> It's lovely. Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Oh and happy new year to you guys


Great! Thanks!! And Happy New Year to you and your little ones


----------



## Stanic

Brasil Cerrado - sweet


----------



## mmmatron

igm45 said:


> Firstly happy new year to you,
> 
> Thank you for taking one for the team
> 
> Could you taste/explain the difference between the two?


Happy New Year 

The main thing is less faff in shot prep. The Compak E10 was pretty effortless - grind, distribution tool swirl, tamp then off. The E8 needs a lot more prep.

Taste wise, I'm no expert, the E8 produces really lovely tasting shots, bringing out those bright floral/fruit notes in lighter stuff, but mouthfeel is a bit thinner.

The e10 also produced absolutely lovely shots, I ran the ratio a bit shorter to get those flavours through. It's hard to explain but the shots just had a bit more to them with the E10. Maybe it's my technique letting me down, but on that basis I'm going back to conical.

So I suppose in summary, conicals are able to produce stonking good shots with light roast beans


----------



## MildredM

It's fruity, sweet . . . like it!


----------



## mmmatron

Disaster strikes! We went to my folks for dinner and I forgot the coffee. My mother-in-law pulled this out of her bag (don't ask). Tasting notes - cigarette butts, ash, burnt rubber. I had tea.


----------



## Stanic

mmmatron said:


> Disaster strikes! We went to my folks for dinner and I forgot the coffee. My mother-in-law pulled this out of her bag (don't ask). Tasting notes - cigarette butts, ash, burnt rubber. I had tea.


deep and seductive for chain smokers


----------



## mmmatron

Stanic said:


> deep and seductive for chain smokers


Ha. Tasting notes: 'deep and seductive'...erm...


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Ha. Tasting notes: 'deep and seductive'...erm...


Haha! I thought I was seeing things - a bag of Taylor's underneath your name . . . Then I read your comment. And people buy this, a premium price, thinking they are getting something 'special'!!


----------



## Benjijames28

Enjoyed a nice aeropress with a bit of warm milk this morning, using the feldgrind grinder and foundry rocko mountain reserve beans that are about 5 week old.

Wasn't bad.


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> Haha! I thought I was seeing things - a bag of Taylor's underneath your name . . . Then I read your comment. And people buy this, a premium price, thinking they are getting something 'special'!!


I know! The thing is, nobody minded! I've set my brother up with the the La Pavoni, offered to give him some fresh beans and the feldgrind. His response? "It's ok, I've got a tin of illy"


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> I know! The thing is, nobody minded! I've set my brother up with the the La Pavoni, offered to give him some fresh beans and the feldgrind. His response? "It's ok, I've got a tin of illy"


So funny!

My sister trumps your brother - weak, milky instant coffee MICROWAVED


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> So funny!
> 
> My sister trumps your brother - weak, milky instant coffee MICROWAVED


Whaaat?!


----------



## fatboyslim

MildredM said:


> So funny!
> 
> My sister trumps your brother - weak, milky instant coffee MICROWAVED


Heresy of the highest order!


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Whaaat?!


And I didn't even mention the UHT milk


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> And I didn't even mention the UHT milk


Bahahaaa! Well that seals it then. The only thing that could possibly make it worse is if she uses mellow birds


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> Best get my name down for a flat then


Then you'll be a bilith.


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Bahahaaa! Well that seals it then. The only thing that could possibly make it worse is if she uses mellow birds


Sweetners!!!!!! She does!

I love her to bits!


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> So funny!
> 
> My sister trumps your brother - weak, milky instant coffee MICROWAVED


If it's good enough for Anthorn's granny it's good enough for. ...


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Then you'll be a bilith.


I was hoping I'd be a Moniflaconi!


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds like a pre-Raphaelite painter - we'll have to restore you or frame you or something!


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> If it's good enough for Anthorn's granny it's good enough for. ...


I miss him.....


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> If it's good enough for Anthorn's granny it's good enough for. ...


Yes! . . . Who is his granny?!!


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> Yes! . . . Who is his granny?!!


Professor Granthorn?

A world-famous authority on the suitability of microwave energy in the production of microfoam for speciality coffee allegedly, although her qualifications were limited to being old, wise and Italian. QED

No French presses were harmed in the production of this microfoam.


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Professor Granthorn?
> 
> A world-famous authority on the suitability of microwave energy in the production of microfoam for speciality coffee allegedly, although her qualifications were limited to being old, wise and Italian. QED


Well! A proper expert then!


----------



## filthynines

The Warqee from Crankhouse is fuelling me on my first day back at work. It's delicious, despite the fact that I have a horrible feeling that washing-up liquid has hidden in my Thermos and is infiltrating the brew...

Currently in Black Sheep Coffee in Manchester about to tackle a decaf flat white.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I miss him.....


No you don't.


----------



## Dayks

filthynines said:


> The Warqee from Crankhouse is fuelling me on my first day back at work. It's delicious, despite the fact that I have a horrible feeling that washing-up liquid has hidden in my Thermos and is infiltrating the brew...
> 
> Currently in Black Sheep Coffee in Manchester about to tackle a decaf flat white.


Hate that feeling, doesn't matter if it is there or not, you're going to taste it anyway.

Drinking Dear Green, Guatemala Waykan as v60.

Struggling with this one a bit, first cup was delicious but haven't been able to reproduce, have been going courser as it was taking far too long to drain, thinking it might be worth ignoring that and going finer again.


----------



## Jony

El salvador chelazos and pour over Guji shakiso


----------



## Inspector

So, i got these Kenya Kagumo peaberry beans from coffeecompass roasted on 8th December. Supposed to be a xmas gift for my friend but we never managed to meet because of work commitments. Now i am enjoying them with my last piece of home-made lemon cheesecake







Normally i dont like african beans but i really liked this time. Gentle acidity sort of sour appleish but finishing with toffee like, even getting cacao notes somehow. I am really bad at describing coffee tastng notes sorry 18.5 in 36 out in 26 seconds.(will tighten the grind a bit next time) Never ordered african from coffeecompass for myself but will do on next order.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Square Mile Costa Rica Juanachute Natural. A challenge to get it to extract properly through Chemex - brews coming in under 19% EY with predictably thin mouthfeel.

Put it through a long steep CCD bumping EY up to 24.4% - mouthfeel much more satisfying - strawberry and passionfruit - nice.


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Ethiopia Mokanisa - Ripe melon acidity, creamy & floral. Delicious.

Kalita Wave 185. 13.5g dose, bloom 25g shake & leave until 40s, at 0:40 add up to 90g in a spiral, 1:20 add up to 155g straight down middle, 2:00 add up to 225g straight down middle. Dry bed ~3:54.


----------



## Stanic

Kenya washed peaberry from Kissi estate, Verticio roastery


----------



## Stanic

Triple shot of the Sq. M Sweetshop, 26 g in 40 out, I can taste raspberries in milk chocolate


----------



## Elcee

A naturally processed Honduran from Crafthouse Coffee. To me it's funky, fruity and floral with flavours of blueberries, raisins and a herbal finish.


----------



## filthynines

I'm back in Black Sheep Coffee near Manchester Piccadilly and I've ordered a single espresso of what they say is speciality Uganda Robusta. And it is actually quite enjoyable. I've definitely had worse Arabica espresso.

I asked how it is speciality. All I was told is that most Robusta is grown >3,000m above sea-level whereas this is 1,500m above.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Kenya peaberry

First cup this morning,, need to grind a bit courser


----------



## MildredM

A rummage in the freezer for a bag of Foundry San Fran. It simply doesn't ever disappoint. Foundry are bringing some new beans to their website soon, I can't wait to see/taste what they have


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> A rummage in the freezer for a bag of Foundry San Fran. It simply doesn't ever disappoint. Foundry are bringing some new beans to their website soon, I can't wait to see/taste what they have


Enjoying a cup of that as I type. Seem to have finally managed to get milk texturing consistantly nailed too which is nice.


----------



## GingerBen

Long and Short's Ato just gone through the V60 as I type, smells amazing, strawberries all over the place


----------



## Rakesh

Crafthouse La Bella washed Guatemala, super sweet syrupy cup of strawberry and apple. So tasty.


----------



## Linoleum Bonypart

Gobsmacked..... Guji shakiso


----------



## Batian

Batian said:


> First quaff of the year...
> 
> Bali Kintamani. Purchased green and home roasted to medium in the Gene on 22/12/17. This coffee has been assessed as 90+by a Q grader.
> 
> Today's brew through the Bialetti is the second from this roast. I like milk with my coffee, but do you know, I think that (unlike say, Kenyans) this coffee just does not like milk' The second cup taken black, from the same brew suggested this may be correct.
> 
> I will juggle grind and weight and see what happens.


Update on this coffee, now two weeks post roast.

Wow! what a difference a week has made. I now know why the Q grader gave it a 90+.

I have been drinking this every other day and it has slowly improved. Today's cuppa was getting the 'exceptional' mark on my notes, and it is now fine with milk.

It must have just been to fresh and needs longer to rest than my usual 7 days.


----------



## Squashy

Thought I'd step out of my comfort zone with a darker roast, French Breakfast Blend from Coffee Compass


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blimey , that looks like a melted tub of minstrels .


----------



## Stanic

Squashy said:


> Thought I'd step out of my comfort zone with a darker roast, French Breakfast Blend from Coffee Compass
> 
> View attachment 31117


that would be a too big step for me...looks like instant cancer









I've opened a bag of Tommy café's medium roast Ethiopia Yirgasheffe, that was 5 months in the freezer, surprisingly nice, full cup of strawberry goodness


----------



## Squashy

Mrboots2u said:


> Blimey , that looks like a melted tub of minstrels .


Haha you're not wrong. A very strong cup to be honest through Aeropress, not something I'd usually have first thing but it sure woke me up this morning.


----------



## Missy

I'm drinking hot ribena winter spice and wondering how long it is until bedtime. Seem to be on lurgy #3 since mid December. In "other news" I'm drinking the island roasted from dog and hat. It's nice for what it is but the tasting notes of "chocolate and a hint of honey" are spot on... A bit underwhelming, but a nice gentle coffee nonetheless.


----------



## mmmatron

Squashy said:


> Thought I'd step out of my comfort zone with a darker roast, French Breakfast Blend from Coffee Compass
> 
> View attachment 31117


Holy moly! Not sure I'd have that through my grinder!


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Holy moly! Not sure I'd have that through my grinder!


It is ok, looks like they've been well polished in readiness


----------



## Stanic

second attempt with the Yirgasheffe, very slightly coarser grind, 0,5 bar pre-infusion for 6 seconds, then up to 8,5 bar and decline, 19 g in 30 out


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Ethiopia Mokanisa - Ripe melon acidity, creamy & floral. Delicious.

And again today, more of the cola/sweet spice coming through.

Melitta 102 ceramic, Rombouts white filter paper from the supermarket. 13.5g dose, bloom 25g stir & leave until 30s, at 0:30 add up to 90g in a spiral, 0:50 add up to 155g in spirals, 1:10 add up to 225g in spirals. Each pour takes nearly 20s, so almost continuous until 1:30. Swirl at 1:45. Dry bed ~3:17


----------



## Squashy

mmmatron said:


> Holy moly! Not sure I'd have that through my grinder!


Is this actually a concern for me?


----------



## Hasi

came back from a short trip today - first thing I did was firing up my Rocket so I finally could enjoy real coffee again







-> "you don't know what you got 'til it's gone"

So, I prepared a shot from my own blend which currently is 50% Marcala, HN | 25% Santos, BR | 25% Kaapi Royale, IN (going back to 50/35/15 from the next batch on). They're all roasted individually to profile and blended afterwards. Only the Marcala is slightly hitting 2nd crack for nice hazelnut notes, otherwise a rather light roast to make espresso with... most importantly, I love it!


----------



## 9719

Squashy said:


> Is this actually a concern for me?


I don't see it as something for you to be concerned over, the only thing you need to be concerned about is whether you're enjoying the taste you are getting from them. It doesn't matter what others think, they're not the ones tasting what you are, and at the end of the day if you're enjoying the drink you are producing that's all that counts. Buy the way C.Compass roast one or two other beans to that level of darkness if you find you're liking those you have.


----------



## Dunk

Finally back home. Nice to use the LM mini again. Solid coffee nothing crazy like their Ethiopian though.


----------



## mmmatron

Squashy said:


> Is this actually a concern for me?


Ah no, I'm being flippant 

It'll probably leave some residue behind, like most beans, so you might want to pop the top off and scrape it off as part of your usual cleaning routine


----------



## theothernickh

Was in Liverpool yesterday. Picked up a bag of Bold Street Coffee's house blend.









No idea how to flip that image around by the way. Looks fine on my computer!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Squashy said:


> Is this actually a concern for me?


You may just need to clean it out a bit sooner. Or if you are going from uber dark straight to uber light there may be some residue that hangs around ( oils etc ) .


----------



## prv20

Just got the special union blend for knot pretzels and coffee- would highly recommend!


----------



## Squashy

mines_abeer said:


> I don't see it as something for you to be concerned over, the only thing you need to be concerned about is whether you're enjoying the taste you are getting from them. It doesn't matter what others think, they're not the ones tasting what you are, and at the end of the day if you're enjoying the drink you are producing that's all that counts. Buy the way C.Compass roast one or two other beans to that level of darkness if you find you're liking those you have.


I did read vaguely about the extra oil and potential for clogging but thought I could take my Lido apart pretty comfortably if that happened.

I do like a bit of a stronger coffee but it was a tad potent for me, I gave my dad some to try and he seemed to enjoy it so he will probably end up getting through most of them







I will definitely try more darker roasts in the future, maybe as pour over instead


----------



## Rakesh

Atkinsons Hambela Natural Ethiopian, such a tasty brew, my favourite bean from Atkinsons right now, lime and blueberry notes, sharp acidity, yum.


----------



## Stanic

A siphon brew after a long time..Colombia, very light roast by the polish Karma roastery, grinding 12,5g at 1.9 with Aergrind, 180 ml of water at 92 degrees, 1:30 min total time

Is very good


----------



## frustin

Linoleum Bonypart said:


> Gobsmacked..... Guji shakiso


had two cups of americao (doubles) : 36 => 30sec

I'm sure it can do better, but it's lovely. I asked my 9year old daughter to smell the packet, she said, "it smells of strawberries".


----------



## igm45

frustin said:


> I asked my 9year old daughter to smell the packet, she said, "it smells of strawberries".


You've got yours better trained!

I ask my children (or wife for that matter) and I'm met with "Oh, not again! It smells like coffee".

This extends further I can give my wife a LSOL espresso and then a DSOL and I'm met with "they both just taste of coffee"


----------



## frustin

igm45 said:


> You've got yours better trained!
> 
> I ask my children (or wife for that matter) and I'm met with "Oh, not again! It smells like coffee".
> 
> This extends further I can give my wife a LSOL espresso and then a DSOL and I'm met with "they both just taste of coffee"


yeah, i just dont get it, that they just dont get it.


----------



## GingerBen

Had two cups so far today - Long and Short's ATO as an aeropress (best method I've found for brewing it so far) and just necked an Kenyan from Crankhouse which is still going strong 3 weeks post roast.


----------



## Jony

El Salvador Chavales.

My attempt at milk foaming,haha



















Looks like a latte its supposed to be a cappa 21 grams coffee


----------



## steveholt

Gardelli - mzungu project

As a filter brew.

WOW!!!


----------



## Stanic

the triple IMS basket is always so tempting..today I did a 27 grams input triple ristretto from the Sq. Mile Ortiz 1900, temp at 95 °C, long pre-infusion at 1 bar (around 15 seconds) then slow ramp-up to 8 and hold then decline..slow dribble of 35 gram output, this is surprisingly very very sweet with absolutely no hint of anything even remotely sour or bitter


----------



## GingerBen

steveholt said:


> Gardelli - mzungu project
> 
> As a filter brew.
> 
> WOW!!!


Theres a lot going on in that cup isn't there!


----------



## steveholt

GingerBen said:


> Theres a lot going on in that cup isn't there!


There is so much going on, and its all so clear too.

There are some coffees that are bright and fruity and floral and complex under it all, but are often hard to work with and seem admirable more than enjoyable.

This is not one of those coffees - this is complex, clean, so so juicy, sweet and EASY to work with for filter.

Every so often I have a coffee that reminds me why 'this' hobby is worth all the hassle.

This is one of those coffees.


----------



## igm45

Start my day,

I'm due to start work at 14:00. I have my latest delivery from Django however they are only one week post roast.

I now have my trusty Feld and Aeropress at work, so I make dinner, go for a run etc in the morning.

Get to work, realise that I've forgotten my scales. By this stage I NEED coffee so very much it'll do attitude leaks in.

Grinder not working, help from forum friends. Grinder fixed, yay!

Grind who knows what weight (I did contemplate counting individual beans, no really). Slap it in the AP, use a method that has worked its way through the grapevine to me but ultimately started by @MWJB

Sip, slightly sour.

Cool, drink. First ever God drink on the AP, it was amazing, different but equal in quality to my espresso at home (£1500+ vs £120 ish).

No known weight going in. Repeatability difficult.

Beans are Rocko Mountain (naturals - I love them sooo much) from Django.


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen Gigessa Shakiso Ethiopia - Passion fruit & cream...pretty much sums it up, clean, creamy body, absolutely delicious.

Kalita 185 - 13.5g dose, bloom 25g in a spiral & shake to wet...

0:40 add up to 90g in spiral

1:20 add up to 155g straight down middle

2:00 add up to 225g straight down middle & gentle swirl of brewer.

Dry bed ~4:00.


----------



## tassles

Foundry Rocko Reserve.

I've been in a bit of a coffee exile recently got reasons I won't get into, but I took delivery of some of the above this morning (and the duromina co-op) - my first from Foundry.

I don't know if it's because I've been drinking distinctly average coffee for a couple of months or if it's brilliant, but my quick investigatory aeropress was a near religious experience. Exactly what I look for in a longer coffee drink, and the reason I always return to African natural process coffee. The bright, juicy, citrus acidity with the bottomless depth of flavour you get from a decent natural process drink. I'll stop rhapsodising. The stand out note for this coffee for me is Parma Violets (one I first started picking up from Hasbean Steve's descriptions). Yum.

Aeropress inverted, slightly to the coarser side of what I sometimes put in an AP. Inverted, 14g. 30g water bloom for 30 seconds top up to 224g quick stir, invert, start plunge about the 1:45 mark, finish a bit before 2:30

This is my first #12roasterchallenge roaster of 2018 & I'm pleased as punch.


----------



## Rakesh

Gardelli Kiambui washed Kenyan.... Absolutely, utterly, incredibly delicious. 2018 kicked off to a great start with a serious contender for my bean of the year.


----------



## MildredM

Christening our beautiful new Londinium cups with some superb new Foundry beans here tonight. A sweet, plummy Burundi. 15.5g 6s pi/40s/34g

It's lovely!

And we raise our cups to @cambosheff thanks very much for your generosity


----------



## Squashy

Some very fruity stuff from Edgcumbes!


----------



## Jony




----------



## Stanic

earlier today, the favourite Ortiz 1900 doppio


----------



## adz313

Had this Kenyan from Slow Brew Club this morning - ran too quick but made a very tasty flat white nonetheless


----------



## christos_geo

First go at the Foundry Biftu Gudina







flecking due to loooong sloooow extraction. 18g>36g 53sec. Smell was intoxicating. Need to coarsen significantly to get the tasting notes but made for a nice pic.


----------



## Inspector

Coffeecompass Rancheros Mahogany Roast. Roasted on 28th December. When i received them on 29th December i had a go and didn't like them. I had some other beans luckily that time and kept these in airscape till today. I am amazed how tasty they became. Full bodied and tonnes of chocolate & toffee & marzipan. It is wow. 18gr in 34 out in 38 seconds. Will try to hit 38gr next time just to try. If you like dark roast definitely give these a go and rest them for at least 10-12days


----------



## steveholt

steveholt said:


> There is so much going on, and its all so clear too.
> 
> There are some coffees that are bright and fruity and floral and complex under it all, but are often hard to work with and seem admirable more than enjoyable.
> 
> This is not one of those coffees - this is complex, clean, so so juicy, sweet and EASY to work with for filter.
> 
> Every so often I have a coffee that reminds me why 'this' hobby is worth all the hassle.
> 
> This is one of those coffees.


 @GingerBen

I cracked and took it for an espresso last night. It is just like the filter, but more concentrated MMJB would approve









Its such a balanced, complex and clean coffee both as filter and espresso. Not a bum note anywhere in the espresso. Just just right!


----------



## GingerBen

steveholt said:


> @GingerBen
> 
> I cracked and took it for an espresso last night. It is just like the filter, but more concentrated MMJB would approve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its such a balanced, complex and clean coffee both as filter and espresso. Not a bum note anywhere in the espresso. Just just right!


brave but sounds like it was well rewarded! Gong to have to order ao

e other Gardelli's at some point


----------



## Rhys

Long and Short Roasters, Ethiopian Ato. A cupfull of strawberry/blueberry creaminess.


----------



## iulianato

Rhys said:


> View attachment 31301
> 
> 
> Long and Short Roasters, Ethiopian Ato. A cupfull of strawberry/blueberry creaminess.


Extremely delicious this ATO. Roasted on 8th and had it this morning 1:2 ratio in 40s with pi12s at 3bar.


----------



## MildredM

We also enjoyed that L&S Alto. Second cup was from the new bag of Foundry Rwandan Red Bourbon. It was lovely. Tasting notes of cherry and rhubarb spot on, and the 'dryness' of cranberry came through as it cooled.


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

Today it's old brown Java from Thomson's coffee roasters in Glasgow. A great wee business. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## fatboyslim

Very delicious sample of February's LSOL nom nom nom. What a treat!


----------



## Step21

Kenya Nyeri Karagoto AB SL28/34 washed greens fron HasBean cup score 90.

First Ikawa roast of a Kenyan, trying to achieve a medium roast as per HasBean notes. Opened 4 days post roast. Beautiful aroma.

Day1 - lots of red wine, cherry with light clean body. Floral aromas.

Day 2 - heaps of chocolate less acidity than day 1.

Day 3 - really well balanced. Chocolate sweetness, cherry, medium body, touch of jasmine. Floral aromas. Notes say coffee blossom, but never having sniffed such a thing I can't say. Lovely, lovely. That I can say.

Batch 2 now resting, much lighter roast. See what that brings.


----------



## MildredM

A superb flat white using Redemption's 1847 Esoresso blend this morning (so good I had a second cup).

The beans looked very small, a fairly light roast, but in the grinder they went with the same setting as the previous beans (Foundry Rwanda). 15.5g/42s/34g.

A tad coarser (only a tiny tad) for the second. 15.4g/38s/34g this time, it's sweet with that dry citrus taste bringing something special to it.


----------



## Batian

More like what was in my cup this morning.

At just before 6am we had a power cut due to a bit of a breeze taking down trees that had been standing for a couple of hundred years. Fortunately I had already had two mugs of Kenyan Blue Mountain, SO IT COULD HAVE BEEN WORSE!

I was reduced to scrounging some 'Nescafe something or othe'r from a neighbour in exchange for the use of my camping stove.

Urgh.

I now know that I have a shortfall of a hand grinder and a radio that runs on batteries.

The power was off for nearly 12 hours.


----------



## iulianato

First time I try Foundry Finca San Francisco roasted on 16th - I know, I should live it rest for one week but looks like it won't have any rest.

First shut tooooo faaaast 18g >44g in 26s including 12s pi. So I dial the grinder towards finer expecting to get again a fast one due to retention, but I got it just right 18g>38g in 35s. Those two went for the wife who is waking up later. Now, the third, with the grinder not touched I expected one on the slow domain but I got one in the loo....ong and sloo.... oow domain 18g in 30g out in 65s.

Sip.... woooo....... so sweet

Sip.... sweet fruits

Sip.... cherries

Astonishing! How is this possible?

Anyone experienced the same?

I did not expected that. I normaly target a 1:2 ratio in 35-40s that includes my 12s 3bar preinfusion.

So now I questioning myself....


----------



## Elcee

Another lovely coffee from Bailies Coffee Roasters. It's sweet and clean with flavours of pear, pineapple and shortbread to me.


----------



## Step21

Roast 2 of the Kenya Nyeri Karagoto AB SL28/34 washed greens fron HasBean. Lighter roast, wouldn't dare go lighter.

Sweet sugary sherbet sweetness (much sweeter than the medium roast probably due to less carmelization?), flavours of red wine, cherry and my old friend hibiscus! Touch of jasmine. Clean . Juicy. Nordic style roast. This is a top coffee. Superb.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Ah yes, this is very very good. The Barn's Nano Challa in the Brazen, this is making me think I might not move on to the wine tonight, maybe I'll just make another batch...


----------



## Stanic

iulianato said:


> one on the slow domain but I got one in the loo....ong and sloo.... oow domain 18g in 30g out in 65s.
> 
> Sip.... woooo....... so sweet
> 
> Sip.... sweet fruits
> 
> Sip.... cherries
> 
> Astonishing! How is this possible?
> 
> Anyone experienced the same?


I had something similar with Sq. Mile beans, seems like fine grinding and long pre-infusion plus a smaller output can produce exceptionally sweet espresso


----------



## joey24dirt

Rwandan - karenge washing station. This is roasted medium by my local gaff, and I must say, I'm not really digging it as an espresso. I'm hoping it just needs to rest for longer so it's going to be made as a flat white for the rest of the bag. Only 950g to go


----------



## GingerBen

Cracked in to this today as a V60 first up. Very nice, blueberry definitely there and a little chocolate at the finish.


----------



## Rhys

This..

























18g into 32g in 46s (around 20s presinfusion and dropped back to line pressure after 25s)

Nice and smooth as a flat white with a bit of pineapple aftertaste. Very drinkable as espresso as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u

This week I have mostly been drinking the weird and wonderful Rwandan Coffee from Redemption Roasters.

I just the website and it seems to have sold out now.

Anyway It was the Nyarusiza from memory.

These beans were small, I mean really small. I know some Rwandan beans are small, but these were small. Did i say they were small?









Left is a Rwandan from Atksinsons , right is the one from Redemption .

Anyway enough about size. In the cup there was blackcurrant and hints of ginger, the notes provided also said Rum but I didn't get that in the cup unfortunately. It was a fairly unique cup, enjoyed by all who had it ( brewed a big chemex at my local cafe ) .

Cheers @MildredM for the beans .


----------



## kennyboy993

Rhys said:


> This..
> 
> View attachment 31463
> 
> 
> View attachment 31462
> 
> 
> View attachment 31464
> 
> 
> 18g into 32g in 46s (around 20s presinfusion and dropped back to line pressure after 25s)
> 
> Nice and smooth as a flat white with a bit of pineapple aftertaste. Very drinkable as espresso as well.


What's that machine in the background on the first pic?! Looks like one of those aldi 15 bar gizmos.... you should look at upgrading Rhys


----------



## Rakesh

Atkinson's Hambela Natural

Natural Ethiopian yirg

6 minute december brew

Flavour clarity is incredible in this dripper, juicy pineapple and blueberries, definitely my favourite bean from Atkinson's to date.


----------



## Dughail

I bought four bags of Lavazza coffee beans from John Lewis the other day as they were selling 250G bags for a pound each. So tried this morning a tasted fine will call in again this week and see if they have anymore.


----------



## adz313

Long and Short's Ethiopian Ato this morning.

Bloody lovely @mrbagel


----------



## jj-x-ray

joey24dirt said:


> Rwandan - karenge washing station. This is roasted medium by my local gaff, and I must say, I'm not really digging it as an espresso. I'm hoping it just needs to rest for longer so it's going to be made as a flat white for the rest of the bag. Only 950g to go


Joey is that a rhino wares jug? The lettering has worn off mine in a very short time. Wondering if I got a bad lot?


----------



## joey24dirt

jj-x-ray said:


> Joey is that a rhino wares jug? The lettering has worn off mine in a very short time. Wondering if I got a bad lot?


It is yes. I haven't used mine a great deal so far but yeah I think the lettering won't last long.


----------



## jj-x-ray

joey24dirt said:


> It is yes. I haven't used mine a great deal so far but yeah I think the lettering won't last long.


Cheers I'm beginning to think it wasn't dishwasher safe.....

I like it cos of the handle and dual spouts.....haven't seen a similar one anywhere else


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shakisso from t and J via @MWJB

sublime as filter .


----------



## Inspector

Coffeecompass rancheros mahogany roast. I am repeating but 'dark roast lovers please try this'. So yum.


----------



## Mouzone

jj-x-ray said:


> Joey is that a rhino wares jug? The lettering has worn off mine in a very short time. Wondering if I got a bad lot?


Mine lasted about 5 rounds in the dishwasher


----------



## Missy

I'm drinking the James Gourmet Suke Quto . Started in on the "three ways" bag yesterday, and it's lovely. Just opened the natural process, going 18>40 in around 50-55secs, which is long but producing a supersweet drink. (A faster shot just wasn't working)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Missy said:


> I'm drinking the James Gourmet Suke Quto . Started in on the "three ways" bag yesterday, and it's lovely. Just opened the natural process, going 18>40 in around 50-55secs, which is long but producing a supersweet drink. (A faster shot just wasn't working)


If the LSOL stuff wasn't landing this week I'd be tempted.


----------



## igm45

Missy said:


> I'm drinking the James Gourmet Suke Quto . Started in on the "three ways" bag yesterday, and it's lovely. Just opened the natural process, going 18>40 in around 50-55secs, which is long but producing a supersweet drink. (A faster shot just wasn't working)


Blimey that was quick!

I normally rest for at least 7 days. Or are you suffering from coffee shortages?


----------



## PPapa

Third day on Gesha. Really enjoy it as espresso - delicate, sweet, awesome mild acidity. It shines as filter (AeroPress) as well.

It's certainly not an everyday coffee, but I think it's worth trying, especially with prices being a bit lower than before.


----------



## Missy

igm45 said:


> Blimey that was quick!
> 
> I normally rest for at least 7 days. Or are you suffering from coffee shortages?


It's actually working really well... I was very surprised. Back on with another nasty cold now so will probably be coffee free for the next 48 hours at least


----------



## Rhys

Fired the old girl up and used the very last of my Hasbean Christmas Cracker #2, which was a single naturally processed bag in amongst the washed Ethiopia Mokanisa Bulega, and it was a belter..

Couldn't remember my grind setting for this, so guesstimated by the bean colour as I only had one shot left..


















I do love the little 'volcano' that the M3 produces..

Anyway, with the Speedster up to temp (had a shower while it did it's thing warming up..) and the coffee ground, distributed and tamped, it was time to go for it and hope I got it right..










18g in 36.9g out in 77 seconds. This was with a 45 second pre-infusion, 27 seconds at full pressure then a ramp-down at the end.

Results were smooth and full bodied. Could've done to have gone a little courser - but only a smidge (the pre-infusion was entering Slayer territory, and the pour after full saturation was lovely to watch).

Also made a few espressos from the January Hasbean #SSSSS El Salvador Los Andes Washed SL28, which was similar to the Christmas Cracker #1 (Dale Harris's WBC 'El Salvador Finca Los Brumas Washed SL28'). But tbh, I'm not keen on it, and wasn't keen on the #1 either. Might try it as brewed..


----------



## Griffo

Rave Chatswood Blend - lovely Cappuccino


----------



## Step21

Rwanda Cyato washed red bourbon 1800 - 1950m from western Rwanda cup score 87. Greens from Falcon Specialty via Two Day roasters. So probably available at a few roasters.

First roast of a Rwandan, pleasing outcome in V60. Main flavour is a big sweet treacley body (treacle aroma on grinding). Some apricot and backcurrant acidity.

Comforting pleasant coffee. Hope to bring out more fruitiness in subsequent roasts.


----------



## haz_pro

Atkinsons San Antonio Natural.

15.1g>29.9g in 39 seconds.

Drank as an americano - lovely. This is probably my favourite bean to date.


----------



## Rhys

This...










18 > 30 in 55s. Smooth and lovely, got the red grape at the beginning and some choc coming through

Before that, I spro'd the Jan #SSSSS again a couple of time. 1st go was straight into 2nd gear, which is auto pre-infusion then straight up to 9 bar 18 > 32 in 77s. I struggled to get a pour at first.. Then with the same grind I made another but this time put it in 1st gear, which is a gradual zero to 3 bar pre-infusion. Once saturated I went into 2nd and up to 9 bar. 18g > 31 in 56s. Just shows the difference a slow pre-infusion makes, using a fine grind. Tasted both cups side by side and the 1st one was a bit darker, and the 2nd was more palatable and smoother - neither one was a sink shot though. I keep trying the Jan #SSSSS (Hasbean), not getting ashyness of any kind initially reported. It's a nice coffee, no doubt about it but not my preference. I think I keep trying in the hopes I'll start liking it.


----------



## igm45

Missy said:


> It's actually working really well... I was very surprised. Back on with another nasty cold now so will probably be coffee free for the next 48 hours at least


Thank yoy

I'm rather excited to try these now.

How you feeling?


----------



## MildredM

The Barn Ngugunu AB is in my cup right now.

Tomato when grinding, tomato through the shot, tomato as I sip and sniff . . . Did I mention tomato. As it cools there's blueberry and a general feeling of 'can it get any better than this'!

15g basket with 15.2g, 42s, 34g plus 75g ss. It's gorgeous!


----------



## slamm

MildredM said:


> The Barn Ngugunu AB is in my cup right now.


While looking up the Nguguini I was surprised their shipping is less than I thought at €2.90 for >500g so I think I know where I'll be getting my next beans from!







Have had their Mahembe before which was great.


----------



## Griffo

Rave Chatswood again. Milk art beginner so don't judge too hard


----------



## Step21

MildredM said:


> The Barn Ngugunu AB is in my cup right now.
> 
> Tomato when grinding, tomato through the shot, tomato as I sip and sniff . . . Did I mention tomato. As it cools there's blueberry and a general feeling of 'can it get any better than this'!
> 
> 15g basket with 15.2g, 42s, 34g plus 75g ss. It's gorgeous!


Mmmm. Not if you don't like tomato! It's been ages since I last had a bag from Barn but it was also a super Kenyan (blackberries I think)


----------



## Step21

Burundi Kirema washed red bourbon 1780m from Kayanza, Northern Burundi cup score 85.5. Greens from Falcon Specialty via Two Day roasters. Again probably available at a few roasters.

First brew in the Bonavita. Big hit of sweet deep plummy mulled wine. Grapefuit finish. Lovely. My second coffee from Burundi recently, both very very good. Knocks the Rwandan for six.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Tesco gold freeze dried......

*Runs and hides*


----------



## MildredM

jj-x-ray said:


> Tesco gold freeze dried......


I know the the meaning of those words individually but strung together like that - is this a brain teaser?!



> *Runs and hides*


Detention for you!


----------



## Obnic

Hasbean COSTA RICA DON MAYO FINCA LA LOMA YELLOW HONEY

Soft fruit. Not yet nailed it but tasting notes are peach, lemon, white wine and raspberries. Slurp


----------



## MildredM

Yummy Costa Rica via the Dog & Hat sub here this morning.


----------



## MildredM

The Barn Kayon Mountain this morning. This honestly has to be one of my top 5 beans. A bowl full of strawberries and nomminess.

15.2g/44s/34g


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> The Barn Kayon Mountain this morning. This honestly has to be one of my top 5 beans. A bowl full of strawberries and nomminess.
> 
> 15.2g/44s/34g


I plan to fill a suitcase when I visit


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> I plan to fill a suitcase when I visit


Can I send you a bin bag to fill please! To be honest I have just started a sub with them


----------



## MildredM

On to the Django Fuyan now. I couldn't wait until tomorrow.

It's superb. I would certainly buy this again.


----------



## DogandHat

MildredM said:


> On to the Django Fuyan now. I couldn't wait until tomorrow.
> 
> It's superb. I would certainly buy this again.


Ah, glad you're enjoying it... unfortunately it looks like it's now sold out with Django - I think some inconsiderate person must have bought it all ;-)


----------



## jj-x-ray

Best I could do with the classic pannarello wand and using a mug as a milk jug lol

Utterly delicious though, using Bristol extract roasters cast iron espresso blend


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen Guama AB Kenya (Grapefruit & hibiscus) - Sweet like ripe fruit & juicy, floral finish.

Bartlett 3-hole (Melitta style) 2 cup cone. 13.5g dose, bloom 25g 30s with a quick stir, 0:30 add up to 90g total, 0:50 add up to 155g total, 1:10 add up to 225g total. 1:30 gentle swirl of brewer. Dry bed 3:40.


----------



## KoffiePlease

Espresso roast for extra kick done on Kalita 101. #deskcoffee


----------



## GingerBen

Finishing off the last of this as V60. Very nice, dark berries, sweet but not overly. Roasted in Hong Kong by 18 grams


----------



## Sheena_Lance

mine is Bønnen guld Espresso 1 kg. hele bønner, 100% Arabica


----------



## iulianato

Chocolate everywhere, especially in the cup...


----------



## MildredM

This! I know I've said it before but I will say it again - The Barn Kayon Mountain Ethiopian, it is gorgeous!

15.3g/44s/34g plus 80g milk


----------



## kennyboy993

Coffee Real Brazil fazenda londrina decaf.

6 days from roast though delicious already. Could be a fav decaf at this rate.

@The Systemic Kid ;-)


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> plus 80g milk


ha!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

kennyboy993 said:


> Coffee Real Brazil fazenda londrina decaf.
> 
> 6 days from roast though delicious already. Could be a fav decaf at this rate.
> 
> @The Systemic Kid ;-)


 @kennyboy993 Nice one, mate - keep 'em coming


----------



## kennyboy993

The Systemic Kid said:


> @kennyboy993 Nice one, mate - keep 'em coming


Good teacher ;-)

It's a start


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Panama Finca Nuogo Geisha - probably the best pour over I've yet tasted. Hugely complex with a stunning jasmine floral note. Long lingering citrus aftertaste.


----------



## IggyK

Been enjoying these beans lately and this mornings clever dripper was awesome!


----------



## Step21

Honduras Finca Cerro Azul - red catui, washed, cup score 88, HasBean green

Sweet honeycomb body with white grape acidity. Very nice.


----------



## MildredM

Square Mile Sweetshop. Packed full of fruit, a coffee that makes you go 'wow'! A blend of the superb Ethiopia Wegida and a Kenya Kamwangi.

Not quite such a fine grind for this one. 15.3g/33g/45s with a 9s pi.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Panama Finca Nuogo Geisha - probably the best pour over I've yet tasted. Hugely complex with a stunning jasmine floral note. Long lingering citrus aftertaste.


Where from ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Origin.


----------



## steveholt

Pharmacie - El Salvador; La Montana.

Aeropress, in work. Smooth chocolatty and creamy. Tiny hint of strawberry (which is more predominant at home as V60 with better water).

I am enjoying this very much as a filter brew. Maybe my favourite El Salvador filter in memory.

Thanks Dog and Hat


----------



## steveholt

This morning first up is a chemex of...

Django- Fuyan: washed catimor.

Which was coming to me via dog and hat.

As an espresso this hit the heights of 'fine for me.

But, it was surprisingly fine as a pourover. Not a world beater but defo happy enough to throw 18 grams into the aergrind on a Sunday morning.

Novelty factor of course with origin.

But on that count Uganda >> China


----------



## slamm

Foundry Altos de Erapuca from Honduras. After this one I might just be fully converting to cuppuccino, absolutely lovely. 15.5>35g in 35s, 26s pi. (aer 1.4) +105g standard but very tasty sains whole milk. fab


----------



## Stanic

a latte macchiato, by the time I grabbed the camera the espresso already started to fall down









SqM Sweetshop


----------



## Jony

Ohh great pic.


----------



## Step21

Rocko Mountain Ethiopian natural greens cup score 89. Really liking this.

Second roast profile on this one, longer and more gentle. Getting a very sweet juicy blueberry (low acidity) and some cocoa notes. Not overly funky but enough to tell that it is a natural.

As a bonus adding 10% to my Brazilian pulped natural makes it so much better.

Also finishing off a second roast profile on Rwanda Cyato (hotter and faster) which was a little disappointing. So back to the drawing board on that one.


----------



## Step21

Rwanda BUF Nyarusiza washed red bourbon greens from HasBean cup score 89

This one is all about the mouthfeel. It's bonkers huge! Like drinking a liquid dessert pannacotta/tiramisu. Lovely caramel and apricot (low acidity). Absolutely delicious.

If you think that you can't drink coffee without milk try this. So creamy, like the stuff you used to get at the top of the bottle in ye olden days....


----------



## ajohn

Redber's India Mysore Bababundan. They describe it as "Full bodied, dry finish. Clove tobacco and chocolate flavours. Malt and biscuit aftertaste". Compared with Cuban Saludos I wouldn't take much notice of tobacco.

Run into water for a long black the crema looks like a bean on steroids but is pretty pleasant for me anyway. The aftertaste does linger, strong and smooth. Maybe a touch of sweetness when drinking it. Body wise maybe a touch weaker than monsooned but the way I am brewing it a lot more aftertaste that lingers for some time.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u

San Antonia Natural - Atkinsons

Chemex

Dark fruit of the forest favours - touch of black forest gateau .

Noice.


----------



## MildredM

The Barn Amaca-Los Anayes, a woman-owned farm. I could smell almond upon opening the bag, the fruitiness is mango.

It is a Castillo, a rust resistant coffee variety, interestingly.

I reduced the grinder speed speed for this today, down to 400 RPM.

15.4g/44s/34g

Yum!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Square Mile Sweetshop. Packed full of fruit, a coffee that makes you go 'wow'! A blend of the superb Ethiopia Wegida and a Kenya Kamwangi.
> 
> Not quite such a fine grind for this one. 15.3g/33g/45s with a 9s pi.


I need to try this one


----------



## hotmetal

Last of the Sánchez Gesha in the Aeropress, and last of the Nic Cerró de Jesús natural on espresso. But I have L&S Ato, Foundry Rocko Mountain and Notes LSOL to start on next, looking forward to giving the grinder a clean and dialling in some of those goodies.


----------



## fatboyslim

hotmetal said:


> Last of the Sánchez Gesha in the Aeropress, and last of the Nic Cerró de Jesús natural on espresso. But I have L&S Ato, Foundry Rocko Mountain and Notes LSOL to start on next, looking forward to giving the grinder a clean and dialling in some of those goodies.


I'm loving the Sánchez Geisha as brewed. A really excellent coffee!


----------



## hotmetal

Yes, light, fruity and complex - well worth a go. I thought you were going to tell me off for not having started my Notes yet LOL! I'm a bit behind on my beanage, having been thrown a Curve ball (see what I did there?) on the unexpected acquisition of a kilo of their Cerró de Jesús which was banging - very similar to the Rocko Mountain which I'm just dialling in now.


----------



## fatboyslim

hotmetal said:


> Yes, light, fruity and complex - well worth a go. I thought you were going to tell me off for not having started my Notes yet LOL!


Oh don't worry about it... [secretly writes hotmetal on the naughty list]

I froze half my Notes. Looking forward to seeing how it comes out the freezer. Definitely one of the creamiest brewed coffees I've ever had!


----------



## Step21

Kenya Kieni (Nyeri) SL28 AA greens from HasBean cup score 88.5

HasBean tasting notes on this are tropical (lilt) becoming effervescent orange (tango). Amazingly enough it's true.

Sugary sweet with some complex similarities in the body shared with the Karagoto (from the same region). Find these hard to describe - florals I suppose. But the fruit acidity is joyous and strange as you get the totally tropical taste which then becomes tango on the finish. Lovely.


----------



## hotmetal

Love those tasting notes! I'm wondering if any of my coffees could be described as Vimto with a Cream Soda finish (actually that could be quite nice!)

Googled SL28 AA and got a map reference in Stoke Poges/Slough. I don't think Google likes coffee!

This is turning a crap week into a good weekend: Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve. I am a lover of naturals, and tend to like flat whites generally, but it seems a crime to add milk, it's absolutely stunning as a straight espresso. 19:[email protected]" in a VST with volvic at 94°C, coarse-ish grind (by espresso standards). Really exciting coffee that properly cheers me up.

Good:










Better:


----------



## adz313

Catching up with the long & short gesha - finally got round to opening. Ran a little fast as v60, so need to tighten the grind a tad, but still very tasty!


----------



## Missy

Pharmacies el Salvador la Montana natural . It's a filter roast but I'm being naughty... It's a 1:3ish ratio ( dropped the portafilter after weighing and scraped it back in- I'm from Yorkshire)

Immediate thought... Strawberries and cream... Spot on to the tasting notes, and that's with zero effort to dial in.


----------



## ashcroc

Missy said:


> Pharmacies el Salvador la Montana natural . It's a filter roast but I'm being naughty... It's a 1:3ish ratio ( dropped the portafilter after weighing and scraped it back in- I'm from Yorkshire)
> 
> Immediate thought... Strawberries and cream... Spot on to the tasting notes, and that's with zero effort to dial in.


Glad to hear this works as a 'spro. I almost opened mine on the weekend but went for a Horsham blend instead.


----------



## Missy

ashcroc said:


> Glad to hear this works as a 'spro. I almost opened mine on the weekend but went for a Horsham blend instead.


Just finished that. Liked it too!


----------



## Missy

Actually preferred the pharmacie as espresso...


----------



## DogandHat

Roast Profile is a just state of mind ;-)

and we love this comment... really made us smile "(dropped the portafilter after weighing and scraped it back in- I'm from Yorkshire)"


----------



## Missy

DogandHat said:


> Roast Profile is a just state of mind ;-)
> 
> and we love this comment... really made us smile "(dropped the portafilter after weighing and scraped it back in- I'm from Yorkshire)"


Bits of breadcrumb, salt, washing powder and other worktop detritus almost certainly made the weight back up for the floor bits. (I didn't rescue the bit from the floor)


----------



## IggyK

Was in my morning cup and will be in tomorrows.


----------



## slamm

AMACA Los Anayes from the Barn.. really fab now as cappuccino after 11 days rest, in marked contrast to a few days ago when it was so bland..

Those 4 extra days have made such a difference - had to have a second !


----------



## MildredM

Same here! It gets better and better!

15.3g/43s/33g


----------



## slamm

MildredM said:


> Same here! It gets better and better!


Haha Snap! it really is good isn't it.

Was tucking in to their Nguguini AB today, 8 days post roast and already showing the boldness described in the tasting notes and noticeably more acidity than the Amaca. In the bag smells distinctive almost metallic, hint of blackberry perhaps, not getting blueberry or bergamot yet but definitely right about being bold.


----------



## Step21

Finishing off Columbian Acevedo La Quebradilla Huila. Its a washed mix of F6, Castillo varietals. Greens from Falcon Speciality via Two Day roasters. Cup score 84.5

Taste notes of raspberry, plum, licquorice, chocolate.

I've run 3 profiles on this. The first highlighted the jammy red fruits, the second was poor, the third hit the motherlode. A lovely sweet milk chocolate body with low acidity raspberry type red fruit. Quite possibly the best cup I've had so far from a Columbian. I think there is room for a little improvement yet, but no more beans.


----------



## fluffles

Still eeking out the ditta artigianale superlatives from the freezer (months old now). Still delivering, one of my fave ever coffees


----------



## MildredM

Cracked open this today . . . .










That Kenyan tomato smell has filled the kitchen . . . the first slurp . . . this is GOOD.

I niped the grind up a smidgen (from some Foundry San Fran earlier) and went for 15g/42s/32g


----------



## Muska

Square Mile Red Brick.  Really enjoying it so far but it still needs dialing in a little, I feel like there is more to come


----------



## YerbaMate170

As soon as I saw that it was from China I knew I had to try it but curiosity aside, Clifton Coffee Roaster's new Fuyan Yunnan is really great. Always nice to try coffee from new regions and even better when they're good! Also had my first Nepalese coffee a few months ago and was similarly (pleasantly) surprised.


----------



## MildredM

It's what is in my cup tonight that has blown me away! Horsham's Rwanda Gishyita Natural. The first thing we both said, when it was going through the grinder (Monolith Flat, if you were wondering) was oooooooo strawberry liqueur! I know naturals often are boozy, but this has such a distinct strawberry and cherry liqueur taste that isn't 'just' boozy!

This was the first shot out the bag (roasted 8/2/18) and if the next few shots are as good I will be ordering again









15.2g/39s (with a 6s pi)/33g/ 85g ss milk at 54c.


----------



## IggyK

Another QH mega sweet! Interim coffee till the Hasbean SSSS next months sub arrives. This years goal of buy less coffee and sticking to sub failed already d'oh.


----------



## oceanrat88

Lidl Kenya is not too shabby for a low price


----------



## MildredM

oceanrat88 said:


> Lidl Kenya is not too shabby for a low price


Is that the Deluxe roast and ground offering


----------



## MWJB

Saint Espresso Bushoki Rwanda as drip - floral, sweet & tangible tangeriney-ness. Delicious.


----------



## fatboyslim

Super tasty coffee arrghhhh!!!!


----------



## MildredM

This little taster of delishiousness thanks to @mmmatron


----------



## GaryG

fatboyslim said:


> Super tasty coffee arrghhhh!!!!
> 
> View attachment 32287


Where's the set up from? Love the glass


----------



## Rhys

Made a Moka Pot of Notes LSOL this morning. Didn't have time to warm the machine up, so pulled this out of the cupboard instead. splash o gmilk and topped up with hot water, it was probably the best one from this coffee to date (for me anyway.,)


----------



## Luke.

Le Esperanza from Django. Surprised I could taste the nutty and orange notes which were described!


----------



## mmmatron

Suitcase stash from Berlin.

Started with the Kenyan, it's absolutely delicious both for espresso and brewed. Lovely blackberry and brown sugar.


----------



## Missy

Guji Highland farm from Foundry... From last July. I mentioned to hubby that I'm totally out of coffee, and subscription will be next week now, he casually said "there's a bag full in the freezer behind the fruit"

And so there is. And it's as deliciously fruity as it was last year!


----------



## J_Fo

First Ngarariga AA... Oh man, its delicious!

First pull was 18 in 35 out in 1:17! Thought it'd be quite bitter but it was really good...

Still, it seemed so long I thought I should dial it in a bit...

Second pull, 18 in 36 out in 30, still delicious but I think I preferred the super slow extraction!? Is that a bit weird?

Will split the difference a bit later and see how that is.


----------



## Missy

Jon_Foster said:


> First Ngarariga AA... Oh man, its delicious!
> 
> First pull was 18 in 35 out in 1:17! Thought it'd be quite bitter but it was really good...
> 
> Still, it seemed so long I thought I should dial it in a bit...
> 
> Second pull, 18 in 36 out in 30, still delicious but I think I preferred the super slow extraction!? Is that a bit weird?
> 
> Will split the difference a bit later and see how that is.


Not weird at all. Some coffees work well and end up all sweet and sticky with a long slow extraction.


----------



## J_Fo

Missy said:


> Not weird at all. Some coffees work well and end up all sweet and sticky with a long slow extraction.


Thanks Missy, good to know my taste buds aren't completely fried


----------



## Missy

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks Missy, good to know my taste buds aren't completely fried


Even if they are... If it tastes good to you that's all that matters!


----------



## J_Fo

Missy said:


> Even if they are... If it tastes good to you that's all that matters!


Wise words!


----------



## the_partisan

La Cabra - Brazil Jaci, auction lot and semi-carbonic maceration processing. Very interesting coffee, very intense taste of red wine and grapes. Not sure if I tasted anything like it before.


----------



## Jez H

Rave San Pascual natural. Beautiful brewed with the Aeropress.


----------



## Kitkat

Rave Chatswood blend as a macchiato. Still getting this dialled in but enjoyed this morning's cup. I got some cocoa/chocolate coming though but tbh I'm still not sure exactly what chocolate means in tasting notes as it's not a single ingredient. I was expecting more chocolate from this but maybe I just haven't got it right yet. Or maybe I'm just used to the dark, burnt taste of Caffe Nero.


----------



## MildredM

Fresh out the freezer Foundry San Francisco.


----------



## Jony

Foundry Rocko Mountain, It's no any latte art it is the way I poured just so you know,haha


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kenyan Gathaithi from Long & Short. Absolutely belting - orange blossom, peach, lime and tea. Doesn't get much better.

Guys at Long & Short are also offering a spring promotion 10% off.


----------



## Sheena_Lance

Alamid coffee or kopi luwak espresso here from civet poop...


----------



## Missy

Sheena_Lance said:


> Alamid coffee or kopi luwak espresso here from civet poop...


Worth giving this a read....https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/sep/13/civet-coffee-cut-the-crap


----------



## Sheena_Lance

yeah I have red it,I just got my beans from a friend of mine...



Missy said:


> Worth giving this a read....https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/sep/13/civet-coffee-cut-the-crap


----------



## Banjoman

Missy said:


> Worth giving this a read....https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/sep/13/civet-coffee-cut-the-crap


Thanks for raising this Missy. I'm fairly new to coffee beans, but I certainly will not be aspiring to buy or drink any kopi luwak having read that.


----------



## Step21

Last of my Burundi Kirema on a 4 minute roast. They really like the heat. Lovely sweet grapefruit, mulled wine and a hint of dark choc.

Refractometer likes the heat also. Not coming out to play today "temperature out of range". Baltic in the kitchen. Hope everyone is keeping warm.


----------



## robashton

Leftover conference coffee from the freezer, can't remember what it is other than it's a Burundi from Roundhill - very sweet, pink grapefruit and all that. 16/34/[email protected]


----------



## fluffles

robashton said:


> Leftover conference coffee from the freezer, can't remember what it is other than it's a Burundi from Roundhill - very sweet, pink grapefruit and all that. 16/34/[email protected]


Do you always go for 90C?


----------



## iulianato

Not in the morning but in the night so it was a decaff. Vesuvius arrived today so I couldn't resit.

And it was this, roasted long time ago.

It was amazing, so sweet and fuler body.

18.5g in, 35g out in 38s, using standard pressure profile 2.

Almost finished it before actually taking the picture. Lol


----------



## iulianato

Long and Short Thirty Two light roast

Tried this before on Sage DB but got too fast pour and too much acidity.

Now, with the same grinder setting, and the beans out of the freezer las night, the V did his magic and delivered a more balanced, sour and sweet with full body pour.

Ratio was 1:2 in 38s at 95degC.


----------



## Banjoman

Congratulations, looks fantastic - you need to edit your signature, your life has changed!


----------



## MWJB

Union Rwanda COCAGI Gashonda, a little darker than I'd usually go for (labelled as "light roast"), but very tasty nevertheless.

https://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/single-origin/cocagi.html

Zassenhaus Panama 4 clicks of first sign of burr rub. Melitta 102 & Hario Buono kettle.

13.5g coffee.

0:00 Bloom 25g & stir

0:30 Pour in spiral to 65g

0:50 Pour in spiral to 105g

1:10 Pour straight down middle to 145g

1:30 Pour straight down middle to 185g

1:50 Pour straight down middle to 225g, gentle swirl of brewer.

Dry bed 2:58.


----------



## MildredM

Just finishing the free sample from Atkinsons and very nice it is too.

A light roast, strawberry sweet!

15.5g/42s/34g










And here's my one and only snow-joke . . .

Ever since it started snowing my hubby hasn't stopped looking through the window.

If it snows much harder I will have to let him in


----------



## Missy

I've opened the Burundi from dear green that was in the dog and hat subscription. As I write this I realise why my brewed coffee sucks, 15g in the aeropress, add a bit of water, stir, throw water on to around 4, leave until I remember, plunge, drink whilst muttering it's a faff and doesn't taste great.

Except this actually isn't half bad. I definitely get the grapefruit and the sweetness.


----------



## iulianato

L&S ATO from freezer.

The pour is strawberrys and caramel juice - this is what literally is.


----------



## steveholt

Day 3 snowed in. Really only day 2 TBF.. I journeyed out to pick up dog and hat in preparation for snow week.

But this morning,as change up from various Burundi filters I have had ...

The Barn - amaca los anayes, Colombian washed Castillo espresso roast.

Nutty sweet smooth and fruity on the back end. A lovely espresso.


----------



## fluffles

Long and Short Pitalito through Kalita 155 - tasting notes are spot on: berries, caramel, marmalade. Thumbs up.


----------



## Stanic

@iulianato looks like espresso nirvana! great pics


----------



## steveholt

Rounton Rocko Mountain , as a chemex.

Delicious.

Thanks dog and hat


----------



## MildredM

Started the Dog & Hat sub last night. We enjoyed The Girl In The cafe so much we've got it this morning too. It is different (in a good way)!

15.5g/40s/34g seemed pretty good to me. It isn't as sweet as some of the stuff we've been drinking recently. It says dried mangoes, yellow/orange boiled sweets and hints of Victoria plums, on the label. I am not sure about that, I recognise mangoe now and afterwards there's Galaxy chocolate!

I really like this. I enjoyed reading the notes that came with it and have also had a look at the GITC website. The blog has some interesting stuff (and I have spent far too long sitting here reading it!)


----------



## iulianato

MildredM said:


> Started the Dog & Hat sub last night. We enjoyed The Girl In The cafe so much we've got it this morning too. It is different (in a good way)!
> 
> 15.5g/40s/34g seemed pretty good to me. It isn't as sweet as some of the stuff we've been drinking recently. It says dried mangoes, yellow/orange boiled sweets and hints of Victoria plums, on the label. I am not sure about that, I recognise mangoe now and afterwards there's Galaxy chocolate!
> 
> I really like this. I enjoyed reading the notes that came with it and have also had a look at the GITC website. The blog has some interesting stuff (and I have spent far too long sitting here reading it!)


What knock box is that? Looks like Motta but I perceive it bigger?


----------



## Stanic

Rave San Pascual, 25g in 38 out


----------



## MildredM

iulianato said:


> What knock box is that? Looks like Motta but I perceive it bigger?


Yes, small Motta with the Rocket logo


----------



## bear102

North Star Ecuador double espresso. Looking forward to trying the Burundi next


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen Tanzania, Ihombe, Mbeya - "Stout & grapefruit", in Melitta 102, delicious.


----------



## Rakesh

Out today at Takk mcr. Decent washed El Salvador espresso and a lovely flat white for the girlfriend. Also tried a washed Chinese fuyan v60 which was excellent, grapefruit and lychee with a unique delicious acidity.


----------



## Benjijames28

Made an aeropress with a coffee I picked up at foundry cafe a few weeks ago, forgot which one.

Then went to meadowhall shopping centre and had a flat white from a place called coffika, which really does serve the best coffee in a sea of crap in the centre, they use coffee from another Sheffield roster called forge, which is ok I suppose.


----------



## iulianato

Bwishaza Rwandan thin natural - delicious.


----------



## Benjijames28

Had three different coffees today.

Firstly a flat white from a very hipster, student, lentil eating type place in Sheffield called the holt. I went there to buy some beans from a Sheffield roaster called Smith Street. Anyway the flat white was not up to expectations, much better coffee in Sheffield, it was too hot and watery, no taste there.

Second drink was from a trendy place called steam yard, again in Sheffield. Flat white to go, much better, they serve coffee from red brick and know what they are doing.

Last was a home made aeropress using the beans I bought from Smith Street coffee roasters. Supposed to have notes of banana, orange and chocolate. It was ok for first attempt, didn't pick up any tasting notes, lacked body. Didn't like the smell left in the cup after I finished the drink, smelt like black liquorish. Luckily the beans were fairly cheap.

Anyone got any suggestions on making a better aeropress? How to get more tasting notes from my coffee? I might make a thread.


----------



## adz313

Had a lovely V60 out at lunch today, c/o The Coffee Dispensary (Cheltenham)

Using The Barn's La Montana - Washed Colombian

Immediately got the blackcurrant flavour notes, along with the honey as it cooled.

I'd have picked a bag up if my backstock was any lower, so recommended if you're on the lookout for another filter option!


----------



## sanadsaad

Made myself a lovely Ethiopian roast from Monmouth using v60. Sweet and smooth. Love a good brew in the morning.


----------



## joey24dirt

This....










I was too busy stopping my toddler from chucking stuff at the tv to really enjoy it, so I'll give it another try later


----------



## robashton

Up at 5:15 today for a flight, but I'm enjoying the Pie San from square mile so much I absolutely had to make time for a quick espresso - one of my favourites this year so for sure - shame there were only 48 bags of it uk wide!


----------



## Benjijames28

joey24dirt said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was too busy stopping my toddler from chucking stuff at the tv to really enjoy it, so I'll give it another try later


What grind setting etc do you use on the aeropress. I've been using 1:6 on my feldgrind.


----------



## MildredM

The Barn Amaca Los Anayes, a Columbian offering on my monthly sub.

Almond, mango, sweet. In a flat white I am getting nutty sweet and a dry fruitiness.

Yum!

15.2/41s/32g with a 20kg tamp


----------



## joey24dirt

Benjijames28 said:


> What grind setting etc do you use on the aeropress. I've been using 1:6 on my feldgrind.


I think I'm at 2:2 but I'd have to check. I dosed 18.2g but I think I prefer it around 20g


----------



## Step21

First cup of Tanzania Iyela, Songwe which is a washed Kent varietal AB grade. Imported by Nordic Approach, cup score 88.

Brewed in the Bonavita immersion brewer. Ikawa home roasted.

Complex citrus fruit (sweet lime/grapefruit), hops (very evident on grinding, not so much in the cup). Sweet light body like a fruit tea. Nice.

Available roasted from Unorthodox roasters, Kinross.


----------



## the_partisan

Bob Coffee Lab - Ethiopia Rocko Mountain. This is a new roastery/cafe in Bucharest, from world coffee roaster champion (though I do take these competitions with a grain of salt) Alexandru Nicolae.

Brewed on Moccamaster 27g to 500g water on EK43S #11, 21% EY (with CO2/H20 0). Very fruity and aromatic, with strong citrus aroma and even though it was a natural it didn't have any of the overly fermented tastes, very clean and forgiving brew and not a hint of burnt/roasty flavours. My first brew on EK43S using the Moccamaster so still dialing things in, but very happy with this one!


----------



## Greydad

Ethiopian Kana Yirgacheff blend with Columbi Huila and Brazilian Fazenda Palmital, the last of my sampler triple-pack from Bean Shot in Somerset. No idea how you describe the taste, sorry, but helpfully on the pack there are some tasting notes which will mean something to the experts: "Dark chocolate, stone fruits, cherry and a hint of citrus". One day I will be able to relate this to what I taste when I drink the stuff.

Anyway, when first made using default 30sec Sage DB extraction it was pleasant and smooth, but I then made a very simple change and manually extracted with longer 15sec pre-infusion and 35sec extraction, 19g in and 60g out 1:3 roughly and it had noticeably more "bite" and was a far more interesting drink. Have made 3 or 4 doubles now like this consistently (thank you DB/SGP) to Wifey's approval phew.


----------



## johnnyka7

Ozone Empire blend. I have not read the best reviews for this dark roast blend but after a discussion with a barista I was persuaded to give it a try.

Roast date: 27/02

I opened the bag on the 2nd (or 3rd of March) and during the first days the coffee was quite balanced, with a lot of crema.

Today I made an espresso using a dose of 15g of ground coffee, to get 32g of espresso (aiming for brew ratio 1:2) in 30 seconds.

Coffee was salty and bitter, far from the flavours described in the package (Nougat, Milk Chocolate, Caramel, Orange).

I will try again tomorrow, with same dose aiming for a brew ratio of 1:2.5 to get 37.5 gr of espresso in the cup.

Has anyone else tried Ozone Empire ? Any opinions ?


----------



## johnnyka7

2nd day experimenting with Ozone Empire.

15g in/ 38.5g out in 32.43 seconds, without any signs of channelling.

With a brew ratio of 1:2.6 the shot was less salty and less bitter with muted sweetness, compared to the previous attempt with a brew ratio of 1:2.

I am wondering what should be the next step in my attempt to get a better shot...

Same brew ratio (i.e. circa 1:2.5) with finer or coarser grinding ?


----------



## MildredM

We are on the Foundry Las Terrazaz from Gautamala this morning.


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> We are on the Foundry Las Terrazaz from Gautamala this morning.


I just picked up a bag of this coffee yesterday!

What's it like? I'm going to be brewing it on my aeropress on my next day off.

As for my cup today... Cortado from Costa coffee, dreadful.


----------



## Rakesh

Seen this washed Kenyan was from the Nyeri region and had to pick it up, I find Kenyans from this region always have an especially juicy acidity. Clementines and grape. Delicious.


----------



## bear102

North Star Burundi Gahahe Natural, fantastic coffee and now I feel like I'm mastering the Sage DTP I'm delighted by the results it is turning out.

Interestingly I've had coffee from a load of roasteries around the UK recently and every time I go back to north star I question why I go elsewhere than my hometown for coffee..!


----------



## Step21

Rwanda Nyungwe natural red bourbon, Ikawa home roasted, I think it is a Falcon specialty import.

3 days post roast and peaking in the Bonavita immersion brewer. Sweet orange cola with some typical natural funk but not overly so. Very nice. Available roasted from Unorthodox Roasters, Kinross.


----------



## MWJB

Squaremile Rwanda Musasa - V60, clean, yellow plum, date & toffee. Very tasty.


----------



## J_Fo

MWJB said:


> Squaremile Rwanda Musasa - V60, clean, yellow plum, date & toffee. Very tasty.


Been eyeing this myself, I'm stocked up at the mo but hopefully it'll still be around in a couple of weeks...


----------



## MildredM

Almost at the end of the bag of Terrazaz, the Guatemala sub from Foundry. It has improved each shot! Tonight's is yummy, crisp and fruity (not overwhelmingly so). Love it! I think you will too @Benjijames28 Get your aeropress ready and primed


----------



## the_partisan

Gardelli - Colombia Uriel Benavides. Ordered on Sunday, it was roasted yesterday and delivered to me this morning, really incredible service from Gardelli (though the shipping is kind of expensive). Bag smelled incredible on opening and brewed as an evening brew with Kalita, EY 21.1% (0 CO2/H20). Taste like really nice biscuit as per tasting notes! Huge bloom because it's so freshly roasted and a bit of bitterness towards the end, maybe because of uneven extraction? I might have pushed it a bit too far and/or should wait longer for the bloom for such fresh coffee.


----------



## AlanW

Colombia Alto del Obispo from Finca in Dorchester. Feld2 2.5. Aeropress.

Roasted 1 March so a bit past it's best. Mild citrus, quite sweet. Pretty good.


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Gardelli - Colombia Uriel Benavides. Ordered on Sunday, it was roasted yesterday and delivered to me this morning, really incredible service from Gardelli (though the shipping is kind of expensive). Bag smelled incredible on opening and brewed as an evening brew with Kalita, EY 21.1% (0 CO2/H20). Taste like really nice biscuit as per tasting notes! Huge bloom because it's so freshly roasted and a bit of bitterness towards the end, maybe because of uneven extraction? I might have pushed it a bit too far and/or should wait longer for the bloom for such fresh coffee.


Second attempt with these beans, ground bit coarser, at 20% EY now, less bitterness and still good amount of sweetness. The roast is really exceptional, I think one of the best I've had in a while. Why don't more roasters roast like this?

Still to open the Mzungu project bag.


----------



## Step21

the_partisan said:


> Why don't more roasters roast like this?
> 
> .


I've not tried Gardelli myself but he seems to be very well regarded. He uses the highest quality beans (cup scores 90 or higher) and is skilled at roasting them. Few roasters are using beans this good as standard. I'm not sure there is a big market at the very high end?


----------



## the_partisan

Step21 said:


> I've not tried Gardelli myself but he seems to be very well regarded. He uses the highest quality beans (cup scores 90 or higher) and is skilled at roasting them. Few roasters are using beans this good as standard. I'm not sure there is a big market at the very high end?


This one is an 88.50, but I think it goes beyond the cup score? I just think only very few roasters to proper quality control to a very high degree. You can watch the roasting periscope by Tim Wendelboe and know what I mean..


----------



## grit782

Columbia Ignacio Quintero Microlot from Origin Coffee in Cape Town - Think they're related to the Origin Coffee in the UK







- Supposedly has loads of apricots notes, but my palete isn't well-tuned, all I know is that its rather amazing


----------



## GingerBen

Just at the end of a bag of Pe De Cedro. A Brazilian from Square Mile. Very nice indeed, rich, moorish and balanced. Notes are white chocolate, macadamia and honey. I've definitely had flavours close to those in the last few days. Tempted to get more tbh


----------



## J_Fo

GingerBen said:



> Just at the end of a bag of Pe De Cedro. A Brazilian from Square Mile. Very nice indeed, rich, moorish and balanced. Notes are white chocolate, macadamia and honey. I've definitely had flavours close to those in the last few days. Tempted to get more tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32932


I've got to say I'm loving Square Mile, have you tried their Sweetshop? Just finished some, highly recommend!

This morning I had a v60 of Plinio Paz from Workshop, it's delicious, very bright, lovely acidity but really smooth. Really happy as I've been a bit disappointed with my last couple of filter coffees (particularly the last one) and had started to worry that it was me...


----------



## GingerBen

Jon_Foster said:


> I've got to say I'm loving Square Mile, have you tried their Sweetshop? Just finished some, highly recommend!
> 
> This morning I had a v60 of Plinio Paz from Workshop, it's delicious, very bright, lovely acidity but really smooth. Really happy as I've been a bit disappointed with my last couple of filter coffees (particularly the last one) and had started to worry that it was me...


not yet but I'm sure I will. I have liked all their filter coffees I've tried.


----------



## J_Fo

Not tried any of their filter yet, I'm gonna get a bag of Musasa for when I finish this Plinio Paz.


----------



## Benjijames28

Popped into foundry cafe in Sheffield and had a flat white, lovely .


----------



## Missy

In the search for the ultimate lazy option, I'm drinking rountons rocko mountain in an over thought contraption.

The Eva solo is great for lazy brewing and looks lovely, but (even more than French press) is silty, which I'm not a fan of.

So I'm filtering it through the V60, which I find a bit too involved! A lovely light clear brew with all the flavour and can stick on my desk and pour across the morning!


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> Almost at the end of the bag of Terrazaz, the Guatemala sub from Foundry. It has improved each shot! Tonight's is yummy, crisp and fruity (not overwhelmingly so). Love it! I think you will too @Benjijames28 Get your aeropress ready and primed


Had my first brew with this coffee this morning, probably best aeropress I've ever made, I even drank it black.

14.5g of coffee

1:5 setting on feldgrind

Total BREw time was 1 minute 20 seconds before plunge

Aeropress filled to top nearly with water just off the boil

No flavour notes detected but it was just nice to drink, easy to drink. I did add some more hot water after the plunge to try and make it easier to taste some of the flavours.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

MildredM said:


> Almost at the end of the bag of Terrazaz, the Guatemala sub from Foundry. It has improved each shot! Tonight's is yummy, crisp and fruity (not overwhelmingly so). Love it! I think you will too @Benjijames28 Get your aeropress ready and primed


We're really loving these beans. Guatemala always seems to give up such interesting coffee,the acidity in the Las Terrazas is really addictive. When the brew is just so, it's got this real sparkliness to it - so clean and so much going on.


----------



## tassles

@Missy - sounds like the clever dripper was made for you! Not that I'm encouraging pointlessly spending money if what you have works..


----------



## Kitkat

Rave Rwanda seasonal blend this morning as a macchiato. I've just managed to get this dialled in and am enjoying it only to get to the bottom of the bag. Probably one more left.


----------



## tassles

Picked this up yesterday and had a crack with it in Wave 185 & the AP this morning. Seems to pop a bit more in the aeropress, but hopefully going to get a bit more out of it.


----------



## MildredM

It's snowing here! Oh and now it is bright sunshine! Oh well, we thoroughly enjoying the Burundi (bag out the freezer) whatever the weather!










15g/42/34g


----------



## Mrboots2u

La Bolsa from North Star. Not the most complex filter, but juicy and sweet. Think caramel and red berries. Nice mouthfeel to this one .

( Above refers to filter brews btw )


----------



## Nopapercup

Enjoying my first order from Long&Short nice dark cherry notes from the Don Chico.


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet BUF Remera & Nyarusiza natural - V60, "Tropical fruit, ripeness, figs" ...sweet, juicy & totally delicious.


----------



## Benjijames28

Been to foundry coffee cafe again today, I think I had a Colombian this time. Can't see it for sale on their site but it was very nice, will buy myself a bag when it's available.

Also had an aeropress this morning which was good.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Benjijames28 said:


> Been to foundry coffee cafe again today, I think I had a Colombian this time. Can't see it for sale on their site but it was very nice, will buy myself a bag when it's available.
> 
> Also had an aeropress this morning which was good.


Yeah, the new Colombian is called Rio Magdalena. It's F6 and Castillo, which seems to be how a lot of Colombian coffee is going. Traditionalists will love it, huge chocolate and raisin notes.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, the new Colombian is called Rio Magdalena. It's F6 and Castillo, which seems to be how a lot of Colombian coffee is going. Traditionalists will love it, huge chocolate and raisin notes.


....oh, it should be on the webshop next week.


----------



## Rhys

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ....oh, it should be on the webshop next week.


Wouldn't mind some of that! If I remember lol


----------



## fatboyslim

Such a delicious filter coffee... @foundrycoffeeroasters.com - Ethiopian Duromina. Is there another crop of this coffee coming in May-June time?

How much development time is there in the roast? I don't really drink espresso anymore but development time can lead to longer brew times I've found


----------



## steveholt

3fe - Las Brumas: wild forest project, washed pacamara. As chemex.

This is from the same farm area as the hasbean wbc winning coffee and to me, it's just as good.

Hugely juicy and tasty pacamara.

There is real quality in this farm experiment.


----------



## mmmatron

Gitesi Espresso, a Rwandan from Workshop in Laboratorio, Glasgow yesterday. "Warming aromas of honey and orange lead to flavours of plum, treacle and candied ginger". Absolutely delicious!


----------



## IggyK

My first Tanzanian coffee tasty in V60.

So far this year I've had a lot of green apples, seems a common roaster descriptor. #5 a day


----------



## IggyK

Oh god this picture is massive! I picked the larger picture size just for a Craic, never again. My thumb is in HD


----------



## Bainbridge

Ethiopian natural brewed in a v60. Picked up these beans in a Tokyo last week, a very cool cafe called Foret Coffee in the kitchenware district. Quite expensive compared to beans over here, 150g for the equivalent price of 250g.


----------



## grit782

Quaffee's (Cape Town) Ethiopia Kemgin - This is a rather special coffee, from the 90+ estates company. As the name suggests, all their coffee's are of the highest grade, and score 90+ in cupping scores


----------



## the_partisan

April Coffee Roasters - Kenya Tekangu

This one was put in the freezer after 1 week, first time opening the bag after about a week in the freezer. Brewed on Kalita 13.5/250g and it had really amazing raspberry and grape flavours. 23.76% EY (VST defaults)

What's the verdict on putting an already opened bag back in the freezer after taking out what you need? This would be the most convenient way for me, the other option is to portion it into smaller bags but this would get tedious quite quick..

I'm now really convinced freezing increases solubility and also significantly slows down degrading of the roast.


----------



## ashcroc

the_partisan said:


> April Coffee Roasters - Kenya Tekangu
> 
> This one was put in the freezer after 1 week, first time opening the bag after about a week in the freezer. Brewed on Kalita 13.5/250g and it had really amazing raspberry and grape flavours. 23.76% EY (VST defaults)
> 
> What's the verdict on putting an already opened bag back in the freezer after taking out what you need? This would be the most convenient way for me, the other option is to portion it into smaller bags but this would get tedious quite quick..
> 
> I'm now really convinced freezing increases solubility and also significantly slows down degrading of the roast.


I wouldn't if they've already defrosted. If still frozen then why not?


----------



## the_partisan

ashcroc said:


> I wouldn't if they've already defrosted. If still frozen then why not?


Well beans are solid at room temp, so they don't freeze or defrost..







I would be more concerned about ice crystals forming around the beans due to condensation, but I'm not sure how likely this is to happen..

I was mostly inspired by this paper: https://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483 and Christian Klatt's various talks..


----------



## MildredM

Oh my goodness, this is gorgeous! It is one of the samples the barn sent with my order - it is labelled as a filter bean but can be used as espresso too. Sweet cherry, chocolate, black tea. Not overly sweet, just perfect


















15g/42s/34g

I used the flat, and 10kg tamp.


----------



## the_partisan

Same bag of April Coffee Roaster beans, slightly longer ratio (52g/L) still very very delicious, 24% EY. A real sweet fruit bomb. Still keeping it freezer and no sign of any condensation yet. Ordered a few packs of silica gel, just in case.


----------



## alexanderp

James Gourmet Coffee - Chapin Blend Los Amigos. My go to blend for the last 4 years if there is nothing else I fancy.....love it


----------



## the_partisan

Gardelli - Uganda Mzungu Project , from competition series. This one was really expensive, and was hoping it would be quite interesting. My wife thought it smelled like "garbage", literaly







It's naturally processed and it shows. Will have try again with a cleaner palate tomorrow morning. It has a lot of funky flavours but the fermentation flavour was really overpowering everything else, so I'm not sure how to brew it. I can see Gardelli brewed it as immersion (cupping) in Brewers cup so this might be something to try next.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fatboyslim said:


> Such a delicious filter coffee... @foundrycoffeeroasters.com - Ethiopian Duromina. Is there another crop of this coffee coming in May-June time?
> 
> How much development time is there in the roast? I don't really drink espresso anymore but development time can lead to longer brew times I've found


Hopefully the Duromina will be good again this year too. Yeah, usually around May time for those. It's the same station that produced our Moata lot from last year. Can't remember the development time off hand but the percentage is around 16% as I recall.


----------



## Missy

Coffeeeeeeee!

It's moonroasts Peru tunki, via dog and hat. I've really struggled with it as filter. But in milk it all makes sense!


----------



## MildredM

The Barn Kenya Nguguini here twice over this morning. Tomato aroma filling the kitchen!

Tasty









15.2g/41s/35g


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> The Barn Kenya Nguguini here twice over this morning. Tomato aroma filling the kitchen!
> 
> Tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.2g/41s/35g


One of my favourites so far this year


----------



## Stanic

Inspired by coffee drinks at work, I'm having a home version (read: huge) of the "Bellabomba"









Home made eggnog (by myself), 20g>30g Rave San Pascual, freshly whipped whipped cream () with vanilla and lemon zest

Delicious


----------



## the_partisan

Still on the bag of April Coffee Roasters - Kenya Tekangu. Still keeping it in the freezer and seems mostly fine without any signs of condensation, but some of the very aromatics and raspberry notes I got from the first few cups seems more muted, still very sweet and nice though. Also tweaking water slightly, and adding some alkalinity (40ppm) to Third Wave Water seems to have helped make the coffee brighter and more balanced.

My extraction yields also dropped slightly since the first brews, about 1% EY, I'm not sure if this is due to grinder or just the coffee becoming less soluble as it rests?


----------



## fluffles

the_partisan said:


> Still on the bag of April Coffee Roasters - Kenya Tekangu. Still keeping it in the freezer and seems mostly fine without any signs of condensation, but some of the very aromatics and raspberry notes I got from the first few cups seems more muted, still very sweet and nice though. Also tweaking water slightly, and adding some alkalinity (40ppm) to Third Wave Water seems to have helped make the coffee brighter and more balanced.
> 
> My extraction yields also dropped slightly since the first brews, about 1% EY, I'm not sure if this is due to grinder or just the coffee becoming less soluble as it rests?


Unless you're vac packing, freezing is generally considered to be a bad idea


----------



## the_partisan

fluffles said:


> Unless you're vac packing, freezing is generally considered to be a bad idea


Are you sure? There seems to be several opinions regarding this. Latest research (





) suggests grinding frozen beans results in better extraction and more volatiles. Now how exactly you store it in the freezer is something else, unfortunately I don't have a vacuum packer, but it seems like it would be a good idea to divide a bag into 4 or 5 portions and then vacuum pack them individually.


----------



## Benjijames28

Been to upshot espresso in Sheffield who according to their website are currently brewing "bonanza (Berlin)", very nice. I had to resist their home made banana bread because after coffee I went to a place called eves kitchen in Sheffield, they sell handmade donuts. Best donut I've ever had! They also do speciality coffee using a londinium machine, but I was already buzzing from my flat white so I will have to try their xiffee next visit.


----------



## fluffles

the_partisan said:


> Are you sure? There seems to be several opinions regarding this. Latest research (


I'm sold on the benefits of freezing, but I've read and heard many people advise against freezing without vac packing.

FWIW, here's my 2 cents on it: You've paid ~£2000 on an EK and one of the main benefits is the ability to single dose and to switch between espresso and filter very easily. This opens up the possibility of being able to switch between many different coffees and brew methods. You really might as well pay another ~£30 for a vac pack machine to really let you unlock these benefits. I have a vast selection of coffee in my freezer and it really doesn't noticeably deteriorate, giving me amazing choice of coffee day-to-day. If I get bored of a coffee half way through the bag, I just move on to something else for a while. I can pull out a coffee that I haven't touched for weeks or months and the same espresso recipe will still yield the same result.

I don't vac-pack in portions; just open the bag, take out what I need, vac and pack again and put back in the freezer


----------



## Obnic

Thinking of ordering a sack of these as a pillow - they smell so yummy.

Quite possibly the sweetest coffee I've tasted too - bit too much almost. If I didn't know better I'd say the drink had sugar in it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> Unless you're vac packing, freezing is generally considered to be a bad idea


Plenty of is used to freeze before the advent of vac packing. Its like anything coffee related , there is always the nth degree.

Same as with water etc etc etc

I remember when people just wouldn't entertain the idea of freezing at all ( me included ) .

Personally i used to use little tubs that would hold a espresso dose and have about 20 of em .I am not saying that is right , but it's what i used to do.

If we have not already then I am sure a " best freezer for my coffee " thread will appear at some point.


----------



## the_partisan

fluffles said:


> I'm sold on the benefits of freezing, but I've read and heard many people advise against freezing without vac packing.
> 
> FWIW, here's my 2 cents on it: You've paid ~£2000 on an EK and one of the main benefits is the ability to single dose and to switch between espresso and filter very easily. This opens up the possibility of being able to switch between many different coffees and brew methods. You really might as well pay another ~£30 for a vac pack machine to really let you unlock these benefits. I have a vast selection of coffee in my freezer and it really doesn't noticeably deteriorate, giving me amazing choice of coffee day-to-day. If I get bored of a coffee half way through the bag, I just move on to something else for a while. I can pull out a coffee that I haven't touched for weeks or months and the same espresso recipe will still yield the same result.
> 
> I don't vac-pack in portions; just open the bag, take out what I need, vac and pack again and put back in the freezer


Can you reuse the same bags for vac packing? It seems like you would go through a lot of bags







But yes, I'm looking into getting a vac pack device as well. This is the first time I'm freezing coffee, so still dipping my toes in the water.


----------



## fluffles

the_partisan said:


> Can you reuse the same bags for vac packing? It seems like you would go through a lot of bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I'm looking into getting a vac pack device as well. This is the first time I'm freezing coffee, so still dipping my toes in the water.


Depends on the size of the bag, but yes I sometimes get away with one bag for every 250g bag of coffee. You can keep reusing, obviously best to only snip off the very end when opening


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> Plenty of is used to freeze before the advent of vac packing. Its like anything coffee related , there is always the nth degree.
> 
> Same as with water etc etc etc
> 
> I remember when people just wouldn't entertain the idea of freezing at all ( me included ) .
> 
> Personally i used to use little tubs that would hold a espresso dose and have about 20 of em .I am not saying that is right , but it's what i used to do.
> 
> If we have not already then I am sure a " best freezer for my coffee " thread will appear at some point.


I don't drink huge amounts of coffee so having different bags in often meant some would start to stale. There's deffo a faff factor to vac-freezing but the benefits are worth it (for me), I love not drinking the same coffee everyday for a couple of weeks. I long gave up any idea of faff free coffee making!


----------



## ashcroc

the_partisan said:


> Can you reuse the same bags for vac packing? It seems like you would go through a lot of bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I'm looking into getting a vac pack device as well. This is the first time I'm freezing coffee, so still dipping my toes in the water.


Sure I've seen reusable silicon ziplock bags that advertise themselves for vacuum but no idea how well they work.


----------



## the_partisan

fluffles said:


> Depends on the size of the bag, but yes I sometimes get away with one bag for every 250g bag of coffee. You can keep reusing, obviously best to only snip off the very end when opening


Curious which machine you have? Ideally I would like something easy to use and faff free..


----------



## Step21

Yemen Harraz Ikawa roasted greens from HasBean

This a natural process with varietals called Tuffahi, Dawairi and Jaadi. Very high grown at altitudes of 1900 - 2440m. Very dense and needs loads of heat to roast.

Brewed in the Bonavita immersion brewer this is a very sweet coffee with a delicious ripe cherry flavour. Chocolate notes in the body and a spicy element to the finish. The aftertaste goes on and on. Very tasty and interesting. Hard to detect that it is a natural.

Surprised that coffee is still being produced during the terrible ongoing civil war.


----------



## johnnyka7

I visited Curators yesterday to get my Friday "treat", a wonderful cappuccino in a very pleasant and friendly environment.









I could not resist to buy a Colombian single origin roasted on the 20th.

I woke up excited today to pull the first shot, knowing that some adjustments would be needed (mainly in terms of grinding)..

15g/32g/21s not that bad for the 1st shot









I tasted all the flavours described in the label, i.e. blackberry, green apple and treacle (it doesn't happen that often that I taste all the flavours described on the package).

Very nice coffee, medium body and low to medium acidity. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mouzone

johnnyka7 said:


> I visited Curators yesterday to get my Friday "treat", a wonderful cappuccino in a very pleasant and friendly environment.
> 
> View attachment 33142
> 
> 
> I could not resist to buy a Colombian single origin roasted on the 20th.
> 
> I woke up excited today to pull the first shot, knowing that some adjustments would be needed (mainly in terms of grinding)..
> 
> 15g/32g/21s not that bad for the 1st shot
> 
> View attachment 33143
> 
> 
> I tasted all the flavours described in the label, i.e. blackberry, green apple and treacle (it doesn't happen that often that I taste all the flavours described on the package).
> 
> Very nice coffee, medium body and low to medium acidity. Highly recommended.


Me too! I picked up the same bag. Went to the one by Oxford Circus today and the one by Fenchurch Street during the week.

I'm always happy with whatever I get (beans & a coffee) whenever I visit. It's not a bad deal for when you're out and about.


----------



## johnnyka7

Occasionally you can find beans from different roasters in Curators. I was close to buy the beans from The Barn, but roast date was 1st (or 3rd) of March, so I skipped this time.


----------



## Step21

Columbia Finca la Chorrera, Ikawa roasted, greens from HasBean. Washed Caturra from Huila.

First roast of this is on the light side. It has a massive blackberry/bramble flavour with a touch of green apple acidity. It's more like a Kenyan in terms of the fruit hit. Nice and sweet. Didn't get much of the chocolate notes in this roast but I'll be trying a few different profiles with it.


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen Colombia, Nelson Romero, Tolima - Cherry & cream, clean & tasty.

27g dose in Melitta 102.

0:00 Bloom 50g

0:30 Add up to 150g, starting as spiral then moving to centre

1:00 Add up to 250g centre pour

1:30 Add up to 350g centre pour

2:00 Add up to 450g centre pour, gentle swirl.

2:56 dry bed.


----------



## Benjijames28

LAS TERRAZAS - GUATEMALA from foundry in an aeropress.

Planning a visit to foundry's cafe today to grab a flat white and bit of cake.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Talor & Jorgen Colombia, Nelson Romero, Tolima - Cherry & cream, clean & tasty.
> 
> 27g dose in Melitta 102.
> 
> 0:00 Bloom 50g
> 
> 0:30 Add up to 150g, starting as spiral then moving to centre
> 
> 1:00 Add up to 250g centre pour
> 
> 1:30 Add up to 350g centre pour
> 
> 2:00 Add up to 450g centre pour, gentle swirl.
> 
> 2:56 dry bed.


Did you get to measure TDS/EY? Seems like a fairly quick drawdown.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Did you get to measure TDS/EY? Seems like a fairly quick drawdown.


No, this was a work brew. I did measure one yesterday at a quicker brew (~2:44) at 19.4%. Todays was cleaner & a little sweeter.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> No, this was a work brew. I did measure one yesterday at a quicker brew (~2:44) at 19.4%. Todays was cleaner & a little sweeter.


My Moccamaster brews usually end up between 3:30-4:30, but with bit more water (490g), but good to see it still hit a good extraction.


----------



## Step21

Brazilian Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama a pulped natural of Canario varietal (bourbon mutation). Ikawa roasted, greens from HasBean.

In the Bonavita immersion brewer this is very peachy with a biscuity body (Scottish shortbread is the tasting note but I can't say it is obvious) and macadamia nut. Very fruity for a Brazilian. Nice and sweet. Very pleasant.


----------



## the_partisan

Last of the April Coffee Roasters - Kenya Tekangu from the freezer. Last few brews of this have been really good and tasted like raspberry candy. Considering ordering it again, but have another couple of bags of other beans to go through. Not sure if it's the new grinder being more seasoned (about 1kg in now) but things have been tasting more and more clean lately.


----------



## Step21

The last of my recent acquisitions of greens from HasBean is Kenyan Kieri (Nyeri) washed SL28 peaberry. Ikawa roasted.

The fruit flavours on this are lovely. It's a sweet mix of red apple and lime cordial. I got a mousse type mouthfeel from immersion but not V60. I think it might just be my favourite Kenyan of recent times. However, my favourite tends to be whatever I'm drinking right now...


----------



## Donegali

This morning was Brazilian Fazenda Pantano Yellow Bourbon from Winchester Coffee Roasters, then lunchtime I visited Peaberry Roasters in Andover where I tried their Nicaraguan Finca Joan Bowen, followed by their Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, which had a strange flavour profile but quite moreish so I walked away with a bag of each. Now set for the next month.


----------



## Batian

A 2016 natural process Ethiopian Dijimah purchased 12 months ago from eBay @ £4/kg inc post. Probably ex D R Wakefield.

Roasted 19.3.18 to a medium/medium dark. First cup this morning via a Bialetti with a touch of milk.

Superb. Rich and creamy in the mouth with a long dark chocolatey after taste.

Wish I had bought a lot more at the same price.


----------



## Jez H

I love a good natural & this is seriously good!

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/ethiopia-natural/


----------



## MildredM

Jez H said:


> I love a good natural & this is seriously good!
> 
> https://www.northstarroast.com/product/ethiopia-natural/


I loved that 'Chelel' too


----------



## jj-x-ray

MildredM said:


> I loved that 'Chelel' too


Wasn't he superman's dad or something?


----------



## MildredM

Just enjoyed a stunner of a cup! Rocko Mountain Reserve, straight out the freezer (8 days post roast when it went in). I stuck with Foundry's recommended 15g/37s/34g It's sweet, fruity, and I'm sure I can taste violets!

I can still taste strawberries 10 minutes later


----------



## the_partisan

Enjoying the Mzungu Project from Gardelli. I'm not typically very fond of naturals where the fermentation flavours is overtly domintant, but this one is kind of growing on me. It has some nice tropical flavours, maybe pineapple? Experimenting with a bit coarser grind and lower brew ratio and seems to work well for this one. 21.5% EY.


----------



## filthynines

I've had what I think is my first ever home-brewed dark roast: Ethopia Gedeb from Rave.

The first shot choked the machine and I got the most bitter shot - albeit with some lovely plummy notes - after the machine cut off at 25g after 60 secs.

The second shot was still bitter, but syrupy and fruity too. I'll have to put it together with some milk and see how it tastes!


----------



## MildredM

Just going in with the LSOL from the Good Coffee Cartel here this morning!


----------



## christos_geo

Some Rocko mountain shot diagnosis. Project: Strawberry recovery & bitterness elimination.


----------



## Benjijames28

Flat white made with square mile sweet shop blend from a cafe in Sheffield called Steam Yard.

First timw I've tried that blend and it was ok.


----------



## the_partisan

La Cabra - Burundi Mutana on Kalita Wave

Really enjoying this honey processed coffee. It's very sweet, with honey like apricot notes.


----------



## Leoluo

Passalacqua Moana..

An other typical Neapolitan coffee. but with no robusta


----------



## iulianato

OMG! This is so tasty!


----------



## Stanic

Rave Nicaragua Buenos Aires


----------



## joey24dirt

Just waiting for the kettle to boil then getting me some foundry Rocky mountain


----------



## jj-x-ray

joey24dirt said:


> Just waiting for the kettle to boil then getting me some foundry Rocky mountain


Are you brewing over an open flame....in your car?

Like a posh bear Grylls


----------



## joey24dirt

In the van. I work on sewerage treatment works so in the van is the safest place to do it haha


----------



## Stanic

Yeah the sewer gases can be quite dangerous









The same Nicaragua brewed at work (boss approved! - as long as he gets his coffee too lol) as a small latte, grinding with the Aergrind, dosing 13g into the IMS single basket (7-9g), stopping the shot by eye


----------



## Benjijames28

With the glorious sunshine here in Yorkshire today I've had to go for a small iced latte from Costa coffee. It was not too bad.


----------



## Leoluo

iulianato said:


> OMG! This is so tasty!


Are you sure you did not pull it too much?

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## iulianato

Leoluo said:


> Are you sure you did not pull it too much?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


Pull too much? That is 1:2 ratio 18 in 36 out. Sure confusion comes from the proportions in the picture: the bag is 200g and the cup is espresso cup.


----------



## fluffles

James Gourmet Finca El Sardal Inza, Cauca Colombia

Filter brew via Kalita Wave.

An unusually clear progression of flavours, one coming after the other rather than all at once: first sweet candied red apples, then toffee/caramel, finishing on dark chocolate. Super.


----------



## Mills

Aeropress with James Gourmet Formula 6


----------



## Leoluo

Mah, the stains on the crema let me think so. but if you say it tested good!


----------



## ohms

Something a touch different today!


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> Something a touch different today!


Love that cup mate


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> Love that cup mate


Thanks! I'm considering getting another - I've really struggled to find a cup I like, which I can use for a flat white. Any similar suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Stanic

Rave Honduras


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

the_partisan said:


> Enjoying the Mzungu Project from Gardelli. I'm not typically very fond of naturals where the fermentation flavours is overtly domintant, but this one is kind of growing on me. It has some nice tropical flavours, maybe pineapple? Experimenting with a bit coarser grind and lower brew ratio and seems to work well for this one. 21.5% EY.


I loved the Mzungu Project and didn't think Gardelli could deliver anything to beat it this year. I was wrong. This is incredible. So many different flavours and with a real spicy edge.


----------



## ohms

I've been meaning to try Gardelli for a while now. Any particular recommendations?


----------



## Juba

Présent from Ukraine. Nice Kiev roaster










Juba


----------



## Benjijames28

4 coffees today!

Started day with a v60 made with some beans from foundry. I've then been to a cafe called upshot espresso in Sheffield and had a flat white and a latte, they were brewing some coffee from dark arts coffee roasters, very nice.

4th drink has not been brewed yet but I picked up a pack of "Satan lives" from dark arts coffee roasters. Going to try a v60 with that... Or I wait 4 days until my next set of days off work to save the freshness. Believe the beans were roasted on 27th of math so I've got a few weeks to brew them.


----------



## GingerBen

ohms said:


> I've been meaning to try Gardelli for a while now. Any particular recommendations?


go halves with somebody as their postage is crazy €15 approx for UK


----------



## J_Fo

Dept of Coffee and Social Affairs Kenya Juice Box, can't really big it up enough, if you like fruity, juicy coffees get some of this, it's delicious. DOCASA has got a 2 bags for £16 offer running at the mo as well.


----------



## ohms

GingerBen said:


> go halves with somebody as their postage is crazy €15 approx for UK


Woah, that is crazy. There's a shop in Edinburgh that stocks it, I'm sure. I'll try there first. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Yes, but stock goes quick. The Mora Mora Ethiopian looks very tempting.


----------



## Step21

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Yes, but stock goes quick. The Mora Mora Ethiopian looks very tempting.


Which shop?


----------



## Step21

I got some organic greens from Honduras and Peru from the Bean Shop in Perth last week.

Peru - La Pena del Leon which is a mix of yellow caturra,pache and typica. It's a washed coffee at 1800masl.

Never having roasted a Peruvian coffee before it has taken a couple of profiles to get something good. I'm now getting a very sweet coffee with a boiled sweetie cherry flavour and a slightly viscous mouthfeel with a hint of chocolate. Very pleasant. Brewing this one with the Brewista valve immersion dripper.

Honuran - Finca El Derrumbo which is 60% pacas and 40% catui. Washed. Again I've not roasted many Honduran coffees and have very little info on how this was grown. A couple of profiles later I have a nice coffee. It's very similar to a Brazilian pulped natural in many ways. Like grinding stones. Comes out best in the V60, not one for a basket filter unless you have 15 mins to watch it drain! Decent sweetness, creamy body with a biscuity note and some pleasant apricot type acidity


----------



## Jony

This.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Step21 said:


> Which shop?


Lowdown


----------



## Step21

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Lowdown


Thanks. Not one i know. George Street according to google?


----------



## ohms

Step21 said:


> Thanks. Not one i know. George Street according to google?


Aye. Blink and you'd miss it. It's in between Jamie's and Starbucks, below street level (take the staircase down). Good coffee, but I find the staff a little cold. But maybe that's just me & being used to chatting to the lovely folks over at Cairngorm, though...


----------



## Benjijames28

Will be a cortado from Costa coffee this morning for me... Sad times.

I need to buy a flask and get myself out of bed ten minutes earlier, enough time to make a 2 cup pour over into flask. Should last a few hours and be better than anything Costa could serve me. Cheaper too!


----------



## MildredM

Found a Red Brick (vac packed) block in the depths of the freezer.

Just checked the date. August 2017 and as fresh as 1 week post-roast coffee can be.










15g/35s/34g sweet and nutty. By gum! It's yummy


----------



## Markbuk

Furnace & Flue Espresso Blend, 19.5g in 39/40g out .. not my personal favourite, just finishing the last bit,


----------



## Stanic

Organic Honduras Clave del Sol by Rave


----------



## GingerBen

Simply delicious. 18:40 in 27 seconds. Add 40g hot water and enjoy. Really sweet, light acidity and clean but satisfying mouthfeel. Probably best coffee I've had this year.


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen, Rwanda, Cyato, Nyamasheke peaberry - Juicy red fruit (they say rhubarb) & spice. Very tasty.


----------



## Kitkat

Rave Colombia Suarez Project. This hasn't really been doing it for me but I knew I wasn't getting it right. Finally, when I reach the dregs of the packet I nail it and get what this is all about. Delicious. Think I might be able to squeeze one more dose out of the grinder. Had it as a macchiato/flat white ish thing (in espresso cup topped with foamed milk)


----------



## fatboyslim

Foundry Bolivian natural.... Buy it buy it buy it. It's bloomin' delicious. Very clean natural!


----------



## Elcee

A natural Rwandan from Long & Short Coffee: https://longandshort.london/coffee-shop/coffee/thirty-two-rwanda/. A clean, fruity bomb


----------



## johnnyka7

Vargem Bonita, sample bag from Square Mile given in London Coffee Festival. Not a big fan of Brazilian coffee, but this is something else...

Smells like Marzipan, medium body, syrupy with tropical fruits and cocoa in the background.

15.3g/30g/26s

Roast date: 10/04/2018

















a lot of bubbles in the crema (no idea what is causing this ...) but taste was really good.


----------



## the_partisan

April Coffee Roasters - Congo North Kivu

This is part of April's monthly membership club which I signed up for last month. Along with the coffee you get some notes about how the coffee was roasted including the actual roast curve, which I think is a very nice touch. Brewed it on Kalita with 14g/255g, 23.5% EY. Never had coffee from Congo before, but really enjoying this one, tastes like caramel with some berries. Very much enjoying April's offering so far, I think they're among my favorite Nordic roasters at the moment.


----------



## Goram

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama - Pulped Natural via Hasbean's IMM subscription.

Wonderful, classic coffee. Have steamed through 250g in barely any time at all. Really beautiful Brazilian.


----------



## Benjijames28

Not had the desire to brew myself a coffee today or yesterday for that matter.

Today I popped to the foundry roasters cafe where a fellow forum member made me a very nice iced latte using their comfort blend, very nice.

Back to work tomorrow which means back to bad coffee, iced coffee from Costa won't be the same. Bring back the rain.


----------



## Missy

Today I've been drinking the Peang Thai from Buxton roasters. Now I like a dark roast, but I'm seriously considering whether to keep persevering with these. They are apparently medium roast. But as dark as anything I've had from Coffee Compass (who do an awesome mahogany roast) and really *very* oily.(you'd not be able to spot them in a line up with Starbucks beans, and the flavour I'm getting is similar) Anyone got any tips or tricks for how they enjoyed these.


----------



## MildredM

This here tonight - and it's yummy! Not too sweet, but so fruity, it's delicious.

15.2g/38s/33g

PuqPress 10kg!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> This here tonight - and it's yummy! Not too sweet, but so fruity, it's delicious.
> 
> 15.2g/38s/33g
> 
> PuqPress 10kg!


Glad to see you're coffee fast has ended.


----------



## Snakehips

Missy said:


> Today I've been drinking the Peang Thai from Buxton roasters. Now I like a dark roast, but I'm seriously considering whether to keep persevering with these. They are apparently medium roast. But as dark as anything I've had from Coffee Compass (who do an awesome mahogany roast) and really *very* oily.(you'd not be able to spot them in a line up with Starbucks beans, and the flavour I'm getting is similar) Anyone got any tips or tricks for how they enjoyed these.


 Sadly, I can only confirm that for me, that particular bag went in the bin.


----------



## Missy

Snakehips said:


> Sadly, I can only confirm that for me, that particular bag went in the bin.


I have a special place for discarded beans and the ends of bags... It's called "the guest jar" and has the instructions "chuck some of this in the pink grinder press go put in cafetiere"


----------



## Benjijames28

ashcroc said:


> Glad to see you're coffee fast has ended.


This is going to sound strange but I had this in the cafe a few weeks ago and I was getting a minty chocolate aftertaste.

At the time I didn't know the supposed tasting notes but yes... Minty.

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## cloughy

Rave Italian Job. 16g/32g/29sec. I'm still a complete noob but this tasted great to me and the first time I've had this much crema, possibly due to new IMS basket perhaps as that's the only thing that's changed this morning...


----------



## bear102

North Star Roast-Rwanda Gishyita 24hr Washed, absolutely exceptional


----------



## J_Fo

Gatare Lot 23 Rwanda from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com can't praise this highly enough, fruity and funky, absolutely gorgeous. Why I love coffee. Excellent work guys!


----------



## PPapa

Snakehips said:


> Sadly, I can only confirm that for me, that particular bag went in the bin.


Mine were donated to a colleague and he said he liked them


----------



## DogandHat

PPapa said:


> Mine were donated to a colleague and he said he liked them


I think it's safe to say that this was a polarising coffee, and certainly the most divisive coffee we've ever included in the subs... some people really liked it, and a large number certainly did not.

We've taken some interesting learnings from last month, and we hope the May coffee will be more up more people's street. Please don't forget, we're always at the end of the phone or email if you want to send us any feedback on the coffee - it's all gratefully received and we try our best to take it all on-board.

Oh, for the easy life of running LSOL @fatboyslim


----------



## fatboyslim

DogandHat said:


> I think it's safe to say that this was a polarising coffee, and certainly the most divisive coffee we've ever included in the subs... some people really liked it, and a large number certainly did not.
> 
> We've taken some interesting learnings from last month, and we hope the May coffee will be more up more people's street. Please don't forget, we're always at the end of the phone or email if you want to send us any feedback on the coffee - it's all gratefully received and we try our best to take it all on-board.
> 
> Oh, for the easy life of running LSOL @fatboyslim


Easy life! Easy life!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhys

Brewed up some LSOL this morning, and made a latte to take on a roadtrip with me in my thermos flask. It was ok as a milky drink, but was better as a V60. It was nice, but needs more experimenting with. I'm finding a courser grind and going straight to full pressure (with the automatic soft ramp up) works better rather than finer and long pre-infuse.


----------



## filthynines

My first ever shot from Square Mile, from their signature Red Brick blend. It'll need some tweaking, but first shot out of the bag was certainly drinkable!


----------



## richwade80

Am in Hong Kong on business this week. So today I'll mostly be drinking 'coffee', courtesy of a machine in Novotel.

Definite notes of cigarette ash tinged with regret.


----------



## L&R

tiger stripes with my modest setup GC+EM


----------



## MildredM

This is superb









15.1g/35g/41s


----------



## MildredM

Alternating between my two favourite roasters at present.

The Barn Rwanda offering done as a filter toast is absolutely stunning as espresso.

15.5g/35g/40s


----------



## MildredM

So good we had a second cup


----------



## Wajid

I usually drink a fine, rare Tesco Sumatra Mandheling pre-ground in a French press - which blew me away when I first tried it. I think I've outgrown the method, so I bought my first pack of pre-roasted whole bean from Machina Express:

Country: Brasil

Farm: Fazenda Esperanca

Varietal: Icatu

Process: Natural

Elevation: 1100 masl

It's not described as tasting anything like the Sumatra, but it can go in the coffee journal nevertheless. Once the correct hand-grinder is chosen, I'm ready to take my French press to the next level...


----------



## the_partisan

La Cabra - Burundi Gishubi, another one from the exceptional Long Miles coffee. First as a 500g Moccamaster (slightly off 9 o'clock, #10/16 on EK43 S) and then as Aeropress with a fine grind (12 o'clock , #5/16). Both great, but worked really well as immersion, like sweet cherry syrup almost with a very nice mouthfeel. I can see this working very nice as espresso too. I also seem to have finally hit 1.5kg ground on my EK43 S.. Only 4998.5kg left to grind until replacing the burrs


----------



## J_Fo

Origin, Ethiopia Dimtu Tero as a flat white. Really good, fruity, sweet and boozy. I'd not been into Origin before (the Shoreditch branch), it's a lovely set up, had a really nice filter of San Fermin.

Unfortunately one of the dudes in there tried to pull a fast one re roast dates... so probably won't use them for beans again but they are really tasty so don't want to cut off my nose to spite my face...


----------



## Lozzer87

Back on to Small Batch this morning. Latte art still non existent


----------



## Rhys

HasBean #SSSSS La Llama... Prefer this one to the previous month's offering.. Still fresh but nice in milk..










Got a feeling this one is going to be finished before the end of the month.


----------



## Stanic

Lozzer87 said:


> Back on to Small Batch this morning. Latte art still non existent


nah, it's quite ok


----------



## steveholt

Moxka Bolivian via dog and hat as chemex.

Sweet up front, and lovely complexity through fruit to a bit of tart tea as it cools.

Winner for filter. This might not make it to espresso based on this am.


----------



## MWJB

Gardelli, Colombia, Inga Aponte - Bursting with flavour, clean. Delicious 

Kalita 185.

14g at 2+6 (10-13% passing through Kruve 400) on Feld.

Bloom 20g in a spiral, shake, leave until 40s

0:40 add up to 90g in spiral

1:20 add up to 160g down the middle

2:00 add up to 230g down middle & swirl gently at fill.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Wow, first shot of Rave Italian job after finishing Pact house espresso- one hell of a difference! 17g at 1:2, amazing crema and such a good flavour as espresso!

Maybe the first time I can actually taste the tasting notes supplied!

http://


----------



## Obnic

Last of the Dark Arts Panamanian caturra natural. Every bit as good as when it first arrived (been vacuumed and frozen). Funky, boozy, Cadbury's / Quality Street milk chocolate, stones fruit. Just love naturals. Slurp.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Gardelli, Colombia, Inga Aponte - Bursting with flavour, clean. Delicious


Did you let them rest at all? I found out with Gardelli beans that they come extremely fresh (I received delivery 1 day after roast) and flushed with nitrogen and the first few brews can be a little bit on the bitter side..

Also curious when does it stop draining on your Kalita brews?


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Did you let them rest at all? I found out with Gardelli beans that they come extremely fresh (I received delivery 1 day after roast) and flushed with nitrogen and the first few brews can be a little bit on the bitter side..
> 
> Also curious when does it stop draining on your Kalita brews?


These came to me via bean swap, roast date of 8/4.

This particular brew saw dry bed at 2:58, average for this method for me is more like 3:20, so a relatively quick brew.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> This particular brew saw dry bed at 2:58, average for this method for me is more like 3:20, so a relatively quick brew.


My Kalita 185 brews usually drain around between 4-4:30 min or even 5 min sometimes, same dose but 255g water. But probably much finer grind than yours.

Edit: should say the longer drain times are with African beans, I looked over my logs and with my previous Colombian from Gardelli it does seem to hit around 3:20..


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Gardelli, Colombia, Inga Aponte - Bursting with flavour, clean. Delicious
> 
> Kalita 185.
> 
> 14g at 2+6 (10-13% passing through Kruve 400) .


Are you discarding these smaller grinds? Also are you using a dispersion screen for pouring?


----------



## Step21

the_partisan said:


> Did you let them rest at all? I found out with Gardelli beans that they come extremely fresh (I received delivery 1 day after roast) and flushed with nitrogen and the first few brews can be a little bit on the bitter side..
> 
> Also curious when does it stop draining on your Kalita brews?


Gardelli website info says rest at least 4 days for filter. Interesting that he doesn't use a valved bag and suggests that beans go stale more quickly after opening with a valve. Didn't see anything about nitrogen flushing. I got a bag from a retailer that was well rested and pretty puffed up.


----------



## the_partisan

Step21 said:


> Gardelli website info says rest at least 4 days for filter. Interesting that he doesn't use a valved bag and suggests that beans go stale more quickly after opening with a valve. Didn't see anything about nitrogen flushing. I got a bag from a retailer that was well rested and pretty puffed up.


You could be right, it was quite puffed up when I got it, could be just as well because of a lack of valve though. I would think most of the high end roasters do or should flush with Nitrogen, I know Tim Wendelboe does at least..


----------



## cloughy

First hit of Rio Magdalena this morning, tastes lush! semi ok milk art was a fluke I think


----------



## DogandHat

steveholt said:


> Moxka Bolivian via dog and hat as chemex.
> 
> Sweet up front, and lovely complexity through fruit to a bit of tart tea as it cools.
> 
> Winner for filter. This might not make it to espresso based on this am.


We think you might be surprised on the espresso-front Steve... well worth an 18g experiment (be sure to grind it fine)


----------



## Benjijames28

Ameicano from Costa coffee. Pity me!


----------



## jj-x-ray

cloughy said:


> First hit of Rio Magdalena this morning, tastes lush! semi ok milk art was a fluke I think


What ratio and time were you getting?


----------



## cloughy

jj-x-ray said:


> What ratio and time were you getting?


This was 17/34 in 29secs which I was happy with then it went downhill after that! think I need to purge the grinder and adjust it finer whilst it's on as someone mentioned in another thread...


----------



## iulianato

cloughy said:


> This was 17/34 in 29secs which I was happy with then it went downhill after that! think I need to purge the grinder and adjust it finer whilst it's on as someone mentioned in another thread...


The ideea behind adjusting while it is on is to avoid tensioning the burrs but for fine adjustments (eg. one notch) makes no sense and it is just lost of precious beans.


----------



## Kitkat

Foundry Nyangwe Burundi. Absolutely amazing. I don't really go for fruity but ordered a few different coffees when I went on a little bean spree a while back. This is awesome. Bursting with dark, fruity flavours. The cherries really come though. This might be my favourite coffee yet.


----------



## MWJB

Yemen Haraaz courtesy of @Step21 - Syrupy, sweet dried fig, acidity is there but hard for me to pin down, dark choc, cherry cola & spice in the finish. Very tasty.

Kalita 185.

14g at 2+6 (10-13% passing through Kruve 400) on Feld.

Bloom 20g in a spiral, shake, leave until 40s

0:40 add up to 90g in spiral

1:20 add up to 160g down the middle

2:00 add up to 230g down middle & swirl gently at fill.


----------



## iulianato

Foundry Arcangel roasted on 26th, too early for espresso but could not resist so had one this morning. It had angelic delicious fruits with chocolate. It goes on top of my favorites and it will be the chosen one to come with us in holiday.


----------



## Benjijames28

iulianato said:


> Foundry Arcangel roasted on 26th, too early for espresso but could not resist so had one this morning. It had angelic delicious fruits with chocolate. It goes on top of my favorites and it will be the chosen one to come with us in holiday.


This is what I will be brewing on the v60 this morning.

Then I will be going to foundry cafe to get my creamy flat white fix!


----------



## GingerBen

iulianato said:


> Foundry Arcangel roasted on 26th, too early for espresso but could not resist so had one this morning. It had angelic delicious fruits with chocolate. It goes on top of my favorites and it will be the chosen one to come with us in holiday.


Got a bag of this from the 15th April I think it is. Might crack in to it this week for 'spro. May have to sneak a couple of V60's out of it too


----------



## the_partisan

Has Bean - Ecuador Hilda Pacha Washed, brewed with Moccamaster. I could see this was a quite dark roast after opening the bag and tastes very much burnt for my taste to the degree it masks enjoyment of any other flavours. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or maybe it's really meant to be brewed as espresso (with milk).


----------



## MildredM

LSOL Outpost, of course! I'm beginning to enjoy it more and more. It isn't hugely complex, in my view, but it has a subtle fruity, toffee taste


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903

GingerBen said:


> Got a bag of this from the 15th April I think it is. Might crack in to it this week for 'spro. May have to sneak a couple of V60's out of it too


I bought a 1kg of the Arcangel and really enjoying it. Re: the comments about espresso, are you best to leave it a certain length of time before using it ? What difference does that make in an espresso and does this apply to milk based drinks as well.


----------



## MWJB

Strangers Kenya, Kainamui AA - Intense purple fruit, apple acidity, like drinking hot jelly mix. Got to be a contender for one of the coffees of the year. Thanks @Mrboots2u 

  

14g ground at 2+6 on Feldgrind

Bloom 20g for 30s, no stir

0:30 pour to 55g in spiral

0:50 pour to 90g in spiral

1:10 pour to 125g in spiral

1:30 pour to 160g in spiral

1:50 pour to 195g in spiral

2:10 pour to 230g in spiral.

Gentle swirl of brewer, dry bed 2:45


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Strangers Kenya, Kainamui AA - Intense purple fruit, apple acidity, like drinking hot jelly mix. Got to be a contender for one of the coffees of the year. Thanks @Mrboots2u
> 
> 
> 
> 14g ground at 2+6 on Feldgrind
> 
> Bloom 20g for 30s, no stir
> 
> 0:30 pour to 55g in spiral
> 
> 0:50 pour to 90g in spiral
> 
> 1:10 pour to 125g in spiral
> 
> 1:30 pour to 160g in spiral
> 
> 1:50 pour to 195g in spiral
> 
> 2:10 pour to 230g in spiral.
> 
> Gentle swirl of brewer, dry bed 2:45


Yeah had a chemex of this earlier, was as you said hot jelly mix. Nom


----------



## jj-x-ray

still loving the mystery kilo from compass

had way too much coffee today sitting in the sunshine


----------



## Step21

the_partisan said:


> Has Bean - Ecuador Hilda Pacha Washed, brewed with Moccamaster. I could see this was a quite dark roast after opening the bag and tastes very much burnt for my taste to the degree it masks enjoyment of any other flavours. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or maybe it's really meant to be brewed as espresso (with milk).


I had been considering buying this as a green. I note on the website it says medium dark - maybe it went past that in error? Does it look like 2nd crack has occurred? A lot of HasBean roasts are well into/past medium, not that is necessarily a bad thing. Lots of people seem to think they roast light for some reason.

One of their more expensive offerings as well. Bad luck on your part.


----------



## Step21

Got a bag of Gardelli Columbian "Inga Aponte" from Lowdown coffee in Edinburgh thanks to @ohms and @Gerrard Burrard

Its a very high grown red honey process caturra. It is now almost a month since roast date but still full of flavour.

Taste notes are orange blossom, panela, strawberry, raisins, plums

Just brewed it via a 20min steep in the Bonavita Immersion brewer. Very tasty. Lovely sweetness and complexity. Tough grind though! First time I've tried Gardelli.


----------



## Benjijames28

Bit of experimenting today, I took foundry's archangel Bolivian coffee and brewed it in the v60 over a glass of ice. It was ok on its own if a bit watered down, in end I took Ice out and added some milk, was very good.

I then popped to foundry cafe and had a brilliant flat white, one of best I've had in a long time.


----------



## ohms

Step21 said:


> Got a bag of Gardelli Columbian "Inga Aponte" from Lowdown coffee in Edinburgh thanks to @ohms and @GerrardBurrard
> 
> Its a very high grown red honey process caturra. It is now almost a month since roast date but still full of flavour.
> 
> Taste notes are orange blossom, panela, strawberry, raisins, plums
> 
> Just brewed it via a 20min steep in the Bonavita Immersion brewer. Very tasty. Lovely sweetness and complexity. Tough grind though! First time I've tried Gardelli.


Ah, nice one! Can I ask what it cost you?


----------



## Step21

ohms said:


> Ah, nice one! Can I ask what it cost you?


Not cheap at £14. But they did throw in a free ethiopian espresso which was nice of them. At the time it was the only bag left.


----------



## the_partisan

Step21 said:


> I had been considering buying this as a green. I note on the website it says medium dark - maybe it went past that in error? Does it look like 2nd crack has occurred? A lot of HasBean roasts are well into/past medium, not that is necessarily a bad thing. Lots of people seem to think they roast light for some reason.
> 
> One of their more expensive offerings as well. Bad luck on your part.


I can't really tell visually if it's into 2nd crack (not sure how to), but perhaps it needs a little more resting as the bag is just freshly opened. I don't mind more developed roasts in general but will give this another try in a few more days.


----------



## Benjijames28

Back to work today, weather is great, iced latte from Costa coffee.


----------



## Rakesh

Currently finishing off an espresso of Foundry's Arcangel... It is excellent, believe the hype.


----------



## Elcee

Washed Ethiopian Kochere roasted by Clifton Coffee: https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/ethiopia/

Elegantly clean and sweet with fruity and floral notes of tropical fruit and darjeeling tea.


----------



## Rakesh

First milk drink for myself in months, cortado of the crankhouse LSOL I found lurking in the freezer.


----------



## Jony

Great looking Coffee shot. Next time I'm in Bidston I'm coming round,haha


----------



## the_partisan

Another try with Has Bean - Ecuador Hilda Pacha Washed, this time as Aeropress 60g/L and ~12 min inverted and also with softer water. Much better this time, quite sweet with less of the bitterness/burnt flavours I got last time. Either the brewing method or seems to have benefited from a few days of rest.


----------



## iulianato

Foundry Arcangel this morning, grinded with Lido ET. Very impressed with the grind quality.

And Arcangel is amazing again.


----------



## Benjijames28

Black coffee from McDonald's.. not as bad as expected.

Really need to either bring my aeropress to work or brew a few cups worth in a flask first thing in morning. Anything must be better than spending 2 quid on a bad coffee from Costa or McDonald's.


----------



## Stanic

iulianato said:


> Foundry Arcangel this morning, grinded with Lido ET. Very impressed with the grind quality.
> 
> And Arcangel is amazing again.


nice pic too


----------



## iulianato

Stanic said:


> nice pic too


I noticed after I took it that it has everything in it and tells the story well (the manual grinder, the burrs on worktop...). The shiny V helped...


----------



## mmmatron

Foundry Arcangel sitting in my cupboard, forgotten. silly me, it's a stunner!


----------



## fluffles

V60 - Wendelboe Finca Tamana (Colombia).

Had a few bags from TW and they've all been very good. Don't get much of the "herbal", which I think I'm glad about, but lots of brown sugar and date sweetness with a lovely zing of fresh strawberry


----------



## Elcee

After being really impressed by their awesome LSOL, I picked up The Good Coffee Cartel's washed process Columbian Suarez: https://thegoodcoffeecartel.com/collections/coffee/products/colombia-el-penol-200g

Its pretty great







The notes on the website say "In this coffee, look for high acidity and medium sweetness - think Rosehip with lemon acidity and a buttery finish." I think I agree with the caveat that I'm not sure what rosehip tastes like. To me it tastes like bright, fruity and floral and I get flavours of florals, raspberries and lemon curd.


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> After being really impressed by their awesome LSOL, I picked up The Good Coffee Cartel's washed process Columbian Suarez: https://thegoodcoffeecartel.com/collections/coffee/products/colombia-el-penol-200g
> 
> Its pretty great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The notes on the website say "In this coffee, look for high acidity and medium sweetness - think Rosehip with lemon acidity and a buttery finish." I think I agree with the caveat that I'm not sure what rosehip tastes like. To me it tastes like bright, fruity and floral and I get flavours of florals, raspberries and lemon curd.


You used the discount code right?


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> You used the discount code right?


No, I bought them from a local coffee shop here in Edinburgh. Next time I'll try saying the code to the baristas and see if they apply it


----------



## christos_geo

Amazing!


----------



## johnnyka7

@christos_geo What brewing method did you use ?

This is in my list but in the website, it is not recommended to brew as espresso :?

https://www.bailiescoffee.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/ethiopia-guji-gr1


----------



## Benjijames28

Lovely flat white from foundry's cafe this morning. Can't remember the bean, was good.


----------



## christos_geo

johnnyka7 said:


> @christos_geo What brewing method did you use ?
> 
> This is in my list but in the website, it is not recommended to brew as espresso :?
> 
> https://www.bailiescoffee.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/ethiopia-guji-gr1


Actually this was aeropress inverted method. 14.5 g beans on aergrind setting 1.9 (fairly fine). Actually the beans felt quite hard.

Bloom for 30 seconds with 30g water off the boil and stir, add water up to 240g and steep until 1:15s, flip and plunge for 15-30s.

I imagine they would taste amazing as espresso too but 250g would be done in a day for me if I go down that route.


----------



## slamm

First go with the UKBC winning Origin La Negrita Geisha.. "ooWaaah! [email protected]@dy hell! ha ha!" was my response to the aroma on this which just blew me away! Never quite reacted like that before! That was the espresso, as cappuccino taste-wise wasn't quite there yet perhaps (6 days rest), maybe another day but was still lovely and wanted more. 15.4/39g 16s pi/37s toughish pull at ~93.5C, grind was my usual 1.5 on the Aergrind (any advice on grind or temp etc for Geisha as espresso please do fire away!)

But wow the aroma, such a sophisticated intense deep jammy confection of boiled dark fruits, along the lines of the maraschino cherry, blackcurrant jam, strawberry coulis in the tasting notes.. except they're wrong about the cherry variety, definitely morello for me (darker) ha ha! I expect these are the flavours that espresso drinkers will get from it which I can hardly ever get taste-wise with milk but at least I can enjoy that fabulous aroma.

Perhaps unsurprisingly it looks like this one is shaping up to be a bit special.


----------



## salty

christos_geo said:


> Actually this was aeropress inverted method. 14.5 g beans on aergrind setting 1.9 (fairly fine). Actually the beans felt quite hard.
> 
> Bloom for 30 seconds with 30g water off the boil and stir, add water up to 240g and steep until 1:15s, flip and plunge for 15-30s.
> 
> I imagine they would taste amazing as espresso too but 250g would be done in a day for me if I go down that route.


Sounds great  Is that total time 1:15 inc 30 sec bloom?


----------



## christos_geo

salty said:


> Sounds great  Is that total time 1:15 inc 30 sec bloom?


Hey @salty ! That was 1:45 s total. Over the past few months I've stuck with the foundry recipe that's on their website although they suggest a 15 sec plunge. I just make sure it's a steady plunge so as to not cause channeling.

I also find that my grind setting for this method ranges between 1.7 - 1.12 on the aergrind and tend to get good results with most beans.


----------



## salty

Hey @christos_geo - thanks 

Been neglecting filter and aeropress since the classic came into my life so I've been dabbling again recently and I'll use this as my starting point for AP.

So 1:45 plus 30sec press?


----------



## MWJB

Tim Wendelboe, Finca Tamana Castillo Naranjal, Colombia - Almost absurdly clean, sweet, brown sugar...not so much almond as yet & whilst a little wary of the "bell pepper" note, I see what he means & it's delicious.

The lightest beans I have seen for a while & pretty hard to hand grind, but no problems with brewing & getting a tasty extraction.


----------



## Benjijames28

Flat white from upshot espresso in Sheffield, currently brewing girl grinds coffee beans.


----------



## christos_geo

@salty 1:45 total time. Blooming, steeping and plunging included.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/blogs/news/175107719-how-we-use-the-aeropress


----------



## Step21

Strangers Kenya Kainamui AA. Thanks to @MWJB for the sample. Brewed in a Brewista Dripper with a Kalita 185 filter.

Very sweet with a big upfront hit of blackcurrant/apple followed by another wave of fruit like a sweetie lime/lemon starburst, then the blackcurrant returns in the finish (maybe a touch of jasmine?). Top notch!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

An unknown espresso in the Lincoln Hotel, brewed on a very attractive red FB80. Good by typical hotel/ restaurant standards. Fortunately it was served with two cookies as it was £3.


----------



## slamm

Second go with the Origin La Negrita Geisha Tartaric Fermentation. This time got an "oooooh..hoohoohooo!" from the espresso aroma again, not quite so mind blowing but still.. taste-wise was much punchier likely from a slightly higher temp ~94.5C and extra days rest. Punches through the milk with ease now unlike some Geishas I've tried. Lovely, really enjoyed it.

Aware though that adding milk isn't likely to be doing it full justice. inspired by @khampal's response (thanks!) on the postie thread I'm thinking maybe a split double next, dipping the toe into espresso territory.. hmm, never tried before..


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Tim Wendelboe, Finca Tamana Castillo Naranjal, Colombia - Almost absurdly clean, sweet, brown sugar...not so much almond as yet & whilst a little wary of the "bell pepper" note, I see what he means & it's delicious.
> 
> The lightest beans I have seen for a while & pretty hard to hand grind, but no problems with brewing & getting a tasty extraction.


Picking up a lovely perfumed wet aroma from this. Lovely balance. Some nuttiness in the body and a red fruitiness throughout which is hard to pin down. Nice and sweet. Bell pepper mmm...., but there is something kind of like that in there. Slightly herbal maybe. Lovely whatever! Thanks @MWJB for the sample.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Picking up a lovely perfumed wet aroma from this. Lovely balance. Some nuttiness in the body and a red fruitiness throughout which is hard to pin down. Nice and sweet. Bell pepper mmm...., but there is something kind of like that in there. Slightly herbal maybe. Lovely whatever! Thanks @MWJB for the sample.


Cant add much more to this. Its terribly tasty as filter. Cheers @MWJB


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Grabbed a very tasty espresso from Cafe Aroma in Lincoln to set me up for today's rehearsal of Duke Ellington's sacred music in the Cathedral. Starts at 1930 for anyone local/interested.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Tim Wendelboe, Finca Tamana Castillo Naranjal, Colombia - Almost absurdly clean, sweet, brown sugar...not so much almond as yet & whilst a little wary of the "bell pepper" note, I see what he means & it's delicious.
> 
> The lightest beans I have seen for a while & pretty hard to hand grind, but no problems with brewing & getting a tasty extraction.


Tim just got a new roaster (Loring S35), so that's why it might be a little different than his previous batches?


----------



## Benjijames28

I made a nice v60 with the archangel beans from foundry this morning, followed by a "comfort" flat white at foundry's city centre cafe (believe was a Rwandan coffee), now I'm tempted to make another v60 with their beans from Guatamala or the Bolivian again.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Last of my mystery kilo... This has been the blend that has encouraged me to continue my coffee journey. Consistently made good coffee with the kind of notes I was looking for and hoping to create.

I'm am emboldened to try single origins again and certainly more dark blends


----------



## MildredM

Curve Tanzania juicy fruity with a twist of lemon









It's a 'filter roast' but works superbly for me as espresso.


----------



## steveholt

Horsham Rawanda Bwishaza thick natural bourbon via dog and hat, as a 15 -> 250g v60 directly into my "O.G." cat and cloud diner mug.

It might be the mug, or the sunny sunday afternoon, or the beans but.

This is just a big juicy mug of fruity but not acidic fun.

Yum


----------



## Step21

To continue the Rwandan theme I've been drinking the last roast of a natural red bourbon from Nyungwe

Coca cola, dark choc and orange with a sweet sugary body.

Sorry to see the end of it as it has stood up to all the profiles I tried and I can't say which one was best or least best - which is a first.


----------



## joey24dirt

WOW!! Best beans I've had since starting this forum ?


----------



## jj-x-ray

tempted to get some as im running low on beans..........but i failed so badly with foundrys other offerings


----------



## iulianato

joey24dirt said:


> WOW!! Best beans I've had since starting this forum ?


Oh yes WOW! Arcangel is the best coffee I ever had. I can't get enough of it. I'm at the third 1kg bag.


----------



## joey24dirt

iulianato said:


> Oh yes WOW! Arcangel is the best coffee I ever had. I can't get enough of it. I'm at the third 1kg bag.


I'm definitely having more of it when I run out. May have found "the one"


----------



## L&R




----------



## Batian

This is a bit of a 'shaggy dog story'.

I clean out my Sage Pro grinder every Saturday and between roast batches, whichever comes first.

I had cleaned it after use on Saturday.

On Sunday, I was down to my last dribble of some rather nice home roasted Bali Kintamani and Papa New Guinea coffee. In total it was 18g and I needed 21g.

A couple of weeks ago I bought some Aldi Peruvian to season the new burrs in a Major SJ I have just tarted up.

I tried them then and decided that they were not for me. Urghh in fact.

Still having some left (the seasoning is work in progress) I ground the 3g needed and added to the leftovers.

Brewed through the Bialetti it was....

ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING.

The lot went down the plug hole and I then had to clean the grinder again before starting the early morning brew process again with the new batch....

Hindsight should be an exact science.


----------



## ajohn

I made the mistake of tasting Aldi beans bought to season burrs as well. Never again.

I'll be drinking shots of a new bean I am trying today. Ethiopian Rocko Mountain. Tasting notes for it seem to vary. My source for instance full bodied, fruity, wine, floral, chocolate flavours. Others summer fruits, pineapple etc. So far I get it's taste, sweetness depending on how much is in the basket and a pleasant sharpness to the aftertaste. 16g makes a decent light large long black so I'd go along with full bodied. The sweetness went when I under filled the basket a bit - 15.5g rather that 16.5. The puck stuck so was rather loose.

John

-


----------



## Benjijames28

At work. So Costa coffee.

Tried something new... They call it an iced flat white (I laughed), it's a longer shot of coffee, small portion of milk and then they use this machine to texture cold milk and ice into a really creamy cold foam that's put on the top.

It was actually very very good. If made with speciality coffee it would be an outstanding summer drink.


----------



## steveholt

V60 of ....

5 or 6 month old talor and jorgen "lime & green tea" Burundi red bourbon dug out of the back of the frosty domestic freezer.

Still tastes like green tea and lime...

Still wonderful.

Lets see how it is after 9 months.

Or

As an experimental shot on my incoming Vesuvius... better get to that upgraditis thread actually.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Gardelli El Vampiro Colombia. Sensational natural process coffee as a filter. This just shows what the Tabi varietal is capable of producing.

https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/products/el-vampiro-colombia


----------



## DavidBondy

Old Brown Java, roasted very, very dark and drunk as espresso.

I could write exactly the same every single morning - maybe I should, it would lift my post count!

I never vary, don't use any other beans, don't like pale roasts and never drink any coffee with milk.


----------



## El carajillo

DavidBondy said:


> Old Brown Java, roasted very, very dark and drunk as espresso.
> 
> I could write exactly the same every single morning - maybe I should, it would lift my post count!
> 
> I never vary, don't use any other beans, don't like pale roasts and never drink any coffee with milk.


Is this C /Compass OBJ ?


----------



## DavidBondy

El carajillo said:


> Is this C /Compass OBJ ?


I buy green OBJ (usually in bulk) from Another Coffee. I roast in an old (now very old) Gene Coffee which I bought from Bella Barista about nine or so years ago!

That said, I always have some Coffee Compass French Breakfast Blend on hand in case I don't have the time to roast.


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen, Alcides Avendano, Huila, Colombia - A creaminess to it, but juicy acidity too, yellow plum/mango? Very tasty.


----------



## christos_geo

When work puts you in a crappy Travelodge in Chicago.... Because "I've earned this..."


----------



## luigimud

luigimud said:


> I've been running very low on supplies, and resorting to very stale coffee from here and there.
> 
> Finally got these lovely bags and back to enjoying heavenly notes:
> 
> View attachment 34147


I don't really like to cross post, but this was in the morning cup as soon as postie delivered


----------



## johnnyka7

Not there yet with latte art, but this was delicious.. so smooth and creamy. Coffee Compass Myster 8 is by far the best coffee beans for cappuccino. Thick crema helps to create unparalleled smoothness in the cup.


----------



## jonnycooper29

christos_geo said:


> When work puts you in a crappy Travelodge in Chicago.... Because "I've earned this..."


Do you take beans over there from the uk?

I'm heading over for business in a couple of weeks and have been warned off taking coffee in my suitcase as it's a common disguise for drugs and boarder control get suspicious apparently?


----------



## christos_geo

jonnycooper29 said:


> Do you take beans over there from the uk?
> 
> I'm heading over for business in a couple of weeks and have been warned off taking coffee in my suitcase as it's a common disguise for drugs and boarder control get suspicious apparently?


Oh really!? Yeah brought them with me and have done previously with no issues. Maybe I've been lucky. But how exactly can you disguise drugs in the beans? Is it their overpowering smell which is used to mask that of weed for example?


----------



## jonnycooper29

christos_geo said:


> Oh really!? Yeah brought them with me and have done previously with no issues. Maybe I've been lucky. But how exactly can you disguise drugs in the beans? Is it their overpowering smell which is used to mask that of weed for example?


I think it's the smell like you said, I'm not sure if I want to risk it either I've got quite a short transfer at Salt Lake City and don't fancy missing my second flight! I imagine there are plenty of places in Portland to buy decent coffee beans anyway..


----------



## Jony

jonnycooper29 said:


> i think it's the smell like you said, i'm not sure if i want to risk it either i've got quite a short transfer at salt lake city and don't fancy missing my second flight! I imagine there are plenty of places in portland to buy decent coffee beans anyway..


oops


----------



## ashcroc

jonnycooper29 said:


> Do you take beans over there from the uk?
> 
> I'm heading over for business in a couple of weeks and have been warned off taking coffee in my suitcase as it's a common disguise for drugs and boarder control get suspicious apparently?


Think your friends have been watching Beverly Hills Cop again.









Plenty of decent roasters over there to try anyhow.


----------



## jonnycooper29

ashcroc said:


> Think your friends have been watching Beverly Hills Cop again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of decent roasters over there to try anyhow.


Haha probably!

I am thinking I might grab a few bags to bring back then, would anyone that's done it recommend declaring it on the way back?


----------



## Stanic

from the depths of the freezer


----------



## Benjijames28

Today I had to settle for Costa. Tomorrow I am going to the foundry cafe and to a place called upshot espresso who just opened up a new shop today where they are serving some coffee from the coffee collective.

Exciting times.


----------



## joey24dirt

Water and lucozade ?


----------



## jj-x-ray

Stanic said:


> from the depths of the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34175


Oooooooo how is it...I was looking at their site recently


----------



## Stanic

jj-x-ray said:


> Oooooooo how is it...I was looking at their site recently


This was the DSOL from September last year









Happy to report that they are still excellent, juicy and fragrant, the first shot after opening was full of crema so they kept well in the freezer

I can easily recommended beans from them


----------



## Step21

Talor & Jorgen Rwandan Mahembe. Thanks to @MWJB for the sample.

I find this one challenging to describe. There is a sort of apricot type flavour with a sharper acidity. Some darker notes akin to cacoa nib and maybe a touch of vanilla. I've found it quite challenging to brew as pourover with the best brew so far from the Bonavita immersion brewer. It's one of those you have to taste to know what I mean. Very interesting.


----------



## Teejay

vintagecigarman said:


> Lovely bright sunny day up here in the North-East, and I'm starting off with an espresso from Hasbean's 2010 Premium Blend.
> 
> I roasted these on Thursday, going a little bit darker than I normally would, and it seems to have suited the blend well. A subtle sweetness to the aftertaste.
> 
> What's everyone else drinking?


Its a fab day here in the Newcastle, I've struggling with a broken Aergrind but managed a canny cup this morning of Coffee Compass No 8? or 7? not sure I have loads of it .Really nice.


----------



## fatboyslim

Fantastic Kenyan from Cartwheel! It's nom nom nom all the way home.


----------



## slamm

Square Mile Herbazu from the freezer, a filter roast Villa Sarchi kindly sent as a thank you for spotting a small error on the website a few months back and still surprises me how well it works as espresso / cappuccino.


----------



## Elcee

A washed Ethiopian roasted by Maude Coffee. It's clean, fruity and floral. To me it's like strawberry jam, lemon and parks violet sweets. https://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/wegida-blue-washed-350g-ethiopia


----------



## jj-x-ray

Bristol extract roasters' Dr strangelove as mokka pot......lovely fruit n choc, nice acidity and very clean too


----------



## frustin

johnnyka7 said:


> Coffee Compass Myster 8 is by far the best coffee beans for cappuccino. Thick crema helps to create unparalleled smoothness in the cup.


I've bought this on the recommendation from you...

Finishing the last of my Cherry cherry this week.


----------



## MildredM

Fresh strawberries in a cup


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Fresh strawberries in a cup


Had my last shot of this earlier. Just waiting for my next kilo to arrive  lovely stuff


----------



## iulianato

I'm abroad in holiday and took with me a bag o Arcangel, my manual grinder and scales and tried my basic old brewing method: pour boiled water over coffee in the mug.

40g coffee and 240g water was surprising very good, sweet and acescent, full of strawberries. Amaising coffee.


----------



## GingerBen

common coffee's 'complex' bean -think its a Guat iirc. It's ok, better than the 'sweet' that was actually a bit bitter. Pulling 19:40g in around 30 seconds. Nothing wrong with it but nothing special imo


----------



## Jonathan007

I have Stereotype from Atkinsons lovely, ground it up for French press.

It seems more flavourful at a cooler temp.

This might be my new go to bean shop!


----------



## sandyjmacdonald

Trigonometry blend from Artisan Roast. It's always pretty solid and consistent.


----------



## MildredM

Foundry Archangel - heaven in a cup. My first time with this. It really is delicious, in fact I would say it's one of the tastiest beans I've tried this year!

15.1g/42s/34g


----------



## iulianato

MildredM said:


> Foundry Archangel - heaven in a cup. My first time with this. It really is delicious, in fact I would say it's one of the tastiest beans I've tried this year!
> 
> 15.1g/42s/34g


Can't belive that you're first time on this. Now you know what you missed all this time.

BTW it is Arcangel not Archangel


----------



## Bmhillier2002

Colonna's Gakenke Burundi in a syphon


----------



## steveholt

Gardelli Sopacdi, Tanzania-blue mountain. As chemex.

Lots going on here, red currant to vanilla for the main with a spicy back end. Flavour moves as it cools.

Complex, pleasant, good but not as clean as the spectacular ugandan earlier this year.

Well worth a pop.


----------



## jj-x-ray

i had a great tasting americano from a motorway maccy d's today..........better than most costa/starbucks offerings


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Rave's Columbia San Pascual Natural. Now 9 days post roast. Needing to grind a lot finer than I expected so is lighter than most that I've had before. Already tasting great but I can tell that this can give a lot more with a bit of tweaking.


----------



## GingerBen

Volcano's The Mount Blend as an Americano. Pulled 20:40 in 42 seconds. Touch slow maybe but tastes good. First time using my knock off ocd too and the shot looked great. Really even extraction across the bottom of the basket.









It's a coffee for those that like chocolate, nuts but a nice sweetness and balance.


----------



## GingerBen

Volcano's The Mount Blend as an Americano. Pulled 20:40 in 42 seconds. Touch slow maybe but tastes good. First time using my knock off ocd too and the shot looked great. Really even extraction across the bottom of the basket.

View attachment 34353


It's a coffee for those that like chocolate, nuts but a nice sweetness and balance.


----------



## slamm

Probably nearest I'll get to art with the pav 3 hole tip ha ha!







..









Last of both Erapuca and Jesus from Foundry combined well for a lovely cup.


----------



## Stanic

slamm said:


> Probably nearest I'll get to art with the pav 3 hole tip ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last of both Erapuca and Jesus from Foundry combined well for a lovely cup.


3D latte art


----------



## slamm

Stanic said:


> 3D latte art


Yeah it could be the start of something ha ha!.. at last the much derided 3 hole tip has a use!


----------



## Lozzer87

Some Columbian from Curve this morning


----------



## ajohn

Long black with Guatemala Antigua Los Volcanes. medium roast. Seems this is sun dried and traditional processed. From Redber.








First shot was miles out. 60 out when I wanted to try 30 to 40 region from 15g in. 15in in proved a bit much so razored it. Still drinkable. Very noticeable dark chocolate taste and rather smooth.

John

-


----------



## L&R




----------



## Step21

El Salvador Finca San Francisco ( related to Las Cruces) - a soaked then washed, bourbon. Roasted on the Ikawa, greens via Nordic Approach

Light and sweet with a cherry/red plum flavour. Low acidity and hints of dark chocolate. Very pleasing.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Saw a lovely looking coffee shop in Henley today, thought I'd pop in as I saw the ecoffee cup I want at a pretty good price. To my delight I got a free coffee of choice with my new cup!

Asked for a double espresso, first thing I noticed was a filthy steam wand, next was that she took the pf out of the group head with an old puck in, knocked it out and left a significant amount of old coffee in it. Ground in, tamped it, knocked the side of the pf with the tamper pretty hard then poured. The coffee was worse than my worst, undrinkable ! If it wasn't free, I would definitely of complained.

It's a real shame they market themselves as a passionate and caring coffee house that serves speciality coffee with love and attention. Couldn't be further from the truth!


----------



## Jony

Not great, a dirty basket and crusty wand.


----------



## Stanic

Oh my


----------



## Seagull

This Morning I had Pumphreys Italian Roast blend. I bought 300gms and used about 100gms adjusting grinder to bring shot down from 80-32ml. I'm not sold on the flavour, it's ok but doesn't excite me.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Delicious Rave Columbia Suarez this morning. Only my third espresso with it but thanks to this forum I knew a good ratio to aim for from the start and am hitting it with brilliant resulting flavour!


----------



## Step21

Got a supply of 4 different greens from HasBean in

First up is Bolivia Bebeto Mamani a washed mix of typica,caturra and catui at 1600-1700 masl. Roasted on Ikawa home and brewed using the Brewista flat dripper with Kalita 185 paper.

A thickish syrupy mouthfeel with a sweet tropical fruit salad - a bit like the syrup on a jar of tinned peaches/papaya. Milk chocolate finish. Absolute belter!


----------



## slamm

Origin La Negrita Geisha. It's been just fabulous, basically it's been knocking my socks off time after time. Enjoying these beans so much that I was thinking about reordering but fortunately for my wallet they seem to have finished.


----------



## jj-x-ray

jonnycooper29 said:


> Saw a lovely looking coffee shop in Henley today, thought I'd pop in as I saw the ecoffee cup I want at a pretty good price. To my delight I got a free coffee of choice with my new cup!
> 
> Asked for a double espresso, first thing I noticed was a filthy steam wand, next was that she took the pf out of the group head with an old puck in, knocked it out and left a significant amount of old coffee in it. Ground in, tamped it, knocked the side of the pf with the tamper pretty hard then poured. The coffee was worse than my worst, undrinkable ! If it wasn't free, I would definitely of complained.
> 
> It's a real shame they market themselves as a passionate and caring coffee house that serves speciality coffee with love and attention. Couldn't be further from the truth!


You should email the owner...


----------



## jonnycooper29

jj-x-ray said:


> You should email the owner...


I think I was too disappointed in the shop to even think about this, but actually, what a good idea! I'll email later!


----------



## richwade80

It's holiday time and the Bialetti is out in force.

I'm sure the last photo shows a horned monkey in the foam - that can't be a good omen. Probably should have stopped it sooner.


----------



## khampal

Finca la palma by crankhouse as espresso today. Can really taste the orange and date notes (especially the orange) on this one. It doesn't seem to stand up in milk so well however, so I'll probably be taking it into work and trying it with my aeropress when I get bored of having it as straight espresso.


----------



## Step21

Burundi Kirundo bourbon natural - greens from HasBean

Very pleasant. As pourover it is quite funky with cacao nib and plum/strawberry flavours. As immersion ripe plum and a treacle note, less funk and cacao nib. Sweet and delicious both ways.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Last of my rave Chatswood...

Nice but didn't blow me away....will give their other blends a try


----------



## cloughy

Mystery 8. Lovely stuff


----------



## the_partisan

La Cabra - Colombia Las Margaritas Sudan Rume

Quite an interesting coffee, a little funky. I've been struggling a bit with La Cabra's beans lately, upping the dose to 62g/L and paring back EY to around 20% seems to have helped. Their roasts really don't seem to do well at the higher EYs I typically go for.


----------



## L&R

A heart appeared in the cup(not latte art)


----------



## richwade80

I'm having this in Norwich right now. It's really good. About to check out the roastery as well.

They serve espresso & tonic here!

Is that a thing?


----------



## Step21

Kenya Kiriga AB SL28/ Ruiru11 washed - greens from HasBean. Ikawa home roasted.

Just finished off my first roast of this as an immersion brew. Sweet, smooth, dark chocolate and a little lemon pith in the finish. Long aftertaste. As a pourover it has been more caramel with some sweet yellow fruit and the lemon pith finish. Probably the least fruity Kenyan I've tried for a while but still very tasty. Relatively low grown for a Kenyan at 1550 - 1650masl


----------



## JK009

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Rave's Columbia San Pascual Natural. Now 9 days post roast. Needing to grind a lot finer than I expected so is lighter than most that I've had before. Already tasting great but I can tell that this can give a lot more with a bit of tweaking.


could you please tell me when you order?

i found nothing in Rave coffee website at this moment

thanks


----------



## 9719

JK009 said:


> could you please tell me when you order?
> 
> i found nothing in Rave coffee website at this moment
> 
> thanks


A very quick internettie webbie searchy thingy a ma bob produced this

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-san-pascual-natural-1?variant=2760085962778

and at a bargain rate also

It's a pleasure by the way


----------



## Jony

Yummy


----------



## Benjijames28

Archangel from foundry brewed in an aeropress.

And a flat white made using girls who grind coffee, Brazilian origin. Can't take credit for making it, I went to a cafe.


----------



## LukeT

First time sharing on here, and I'm no tasting expert, but a couple of days with Rave's Guatemala Villaure Espresso has got me probably the nicest nutty flat whites i've made yet in my short time playing with coffee.

Yum!


----------



## Gatty

First up was Espresso using Man Met Bril Koffie's Columbian Filter roast - 14/30/32

- First espresso I've made that has been balanced and fruity - have been flip-flopping from over to under extracted previously!

Then a V60 with the May/June LSOL beans from Long and Short - very nice.

Now to stop procrastinating and get some work done - I'm certainly well caffeinated!


----------



## ShortShots

********** said:


> A very quick internettie webbie searchy thingy a ma bob produced this
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-san-pascual-natural-1?variant=2760085962778
> 
> and at a bargain rate also
> 
> It's a pleasure by the way


It's been moved across to the dark roast collection


----------



## Elcee

A naturally processed Niguguaran roasted by Hundred House Coffee http://www.hundredhousecoffee.com/shop-by-single-origin/aricha-r3dhr-en9de.

The notes are skittles, blueberries and peanut butter cups so I just had to buy it. It's bold and funky with plenty of fruity and nutty flavours like candy in a mug. Really delicious.


----------



## J_Fo

Square Mile Karimikui peaberry in the v60, bit pricy but lovely; sweet, juicy, bright & tart.

Dark Arts Lost Highway as flat white, really sweet caramel & milk chocolate.

Nom nom nom.


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Square Mile sweetshop; love this stuff


----------



## jj-x-ray

Jon_Foster said:


> Square Mile Karimikui peaberry in the v60, bit pricy but lovely; sweet, juicy, bright & tart.
> 
> Dark Arts Lost Highway as flat white, really sweet caramel & milk chocolate.
> 
> Nom nom nom.


Really want to try dark arts...


----------



## J_Fo

jj-x-ray said:


> Really want to try dark arts...


I'd definitely recommend them, I've had a few different beans from them, all really excellent.


----------



## MildredM

We've glugged a bag of The Barn's Mahembe this weekend. It's got cherry and more cherry and it suits us down to the ground - we've had espresso AND filter roasts and it's hard to say we prefer one to t'other really


----------



## xpresso

Well what's in my cup tonight...... Sweet notes of honeycombe encased in chocolate and diluted in micro foamed past your eye's milk, very light on the tongue and washed the tablets down nicely..........










Night Night.....

Jon.


----------



## Stanic

Seftonplonjay said:


> Square Mile sweetshop; love this stuff


Om nom nom


----------



## rdpx

jonnycooper29 said:


> Delicious Rave Columbia Suarez this morning. Only my third espresso with it but thanks to this forum I knew a good ratio to aim for from the start and am hitting it with brilliant resulting flavour!


Hi Jonny

I've just got some of this but not opened it yet (also an unopened bag of Italian Job)

What ratio are you using, and can you point me to a thread discussing it?


----------



## slamm

First go with the Foundry Arcangel 6 days post roast and really enjoyed it. Wasn't expecting it to be quite this good so early.. if there's more to come this is going to be a bit special. Nice hit of acidity and complex fruity notes. 15.5/35g in 24+43s.


----------



## Benjijames28

Greedy today, ended up visiting two cafes.

First I popped into foundry and had a flat white, rocko mountain reserve.

Then a few hours later I went to a place called upshot espresso and had an iced latte, I believe they are still using the girls who grind coffee Brazilian beans.

Very nice.


----------



## Deansie26

Finished of Foundry Arc Angel, highly recommend


----------



## richwade80

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. Sure, it looks okay. But jeez what a pain this was.

I initially tried another variety from the same roastery, which I'd picked up while on holiday. I turfed that out into jars as normal, but it didn't seem to take much volume up. In hindsight I should have guessed these beans were dense. They immediately jammed my grinder.

After literally minutes of faffing I switched to these beans. These were less dense but Boom! Jammed again.

So now I'm dosing at about five beans at a time. The Niche can't come soon enough.

It did taste okay for what it's worth.


----------



## adz313

a Bailies Guatemalan this morning as V60 (at home), and then the same coffee as batch brew over ice (at the local coffee shop that sold me the beans yesterday) at lunch.

First time I've had the same coffee both by my own fair hands and someone who knows what they're doing in a short space of time, so was reassuring that I found a good similarity between the two (although couldn't pick up the pineapple in either)


----------



## Rob63

This weekend I will mostly be drinking..







Glen Lyon, red stag espresso

I had this blend as a great flat white last week from Linton & Co's travelling coffee shop, a wonderfully converted Citroen H Van (called Bernard) so I ordered 500g from Glen Lyon.

Only took two shots to dial in and got a very enjoyable sweet fruity espresso with a caramel chocolate finish.









Will definatly be getting this again and probably try some of their SO coffees.

Rob.


----------



## Kitkat

Foundry Nyangwe Burundi. So pleased to be back on this. It's absolutely delicious.


----------



## slamm

Hasbean Haraaz natural from Yemen - really enjoying these beans which are running the Foundry Arcangel pretty close at the moment. The taste is quite different though, less fruity and more spicy, distinctive and somehow authentic flavours working well as cappuccino. Very interesting to try these more unusual bean varieties from what apparently used to be the world's foremost and most sought after coffee producing country.


----------



## jj-x-ray

After not getting on so well with arcangel, this was almost instant success. Rio Magdalena - incredible milk chocolate notes bang on as espresso. More dialling in to do, but really nice.


----------



## jj-x-ray

I had an excellent frothed steamed chocolate milk with a shot of coffee, made out of a dutch product called Chocomel. Its a thick chocolate milk popular in the Netherlands and a particular delicacy for me whenever friends bring it back from overseas.


----------



## jj-x-ray

err not wanting to hog this thread ........ *tumbleweed*

Finally broke out my bag of compass mahogany jampit hit..........this is the darkest roast ive had yet, beans really dark and shiny. Left it on my foundry rio magdalena grind setting. Far too tight 18:36 in well over a minute. Espresso was incredibly strong and bordering on acrid, but rather than sink it I steamed some milk and had a flat white which took the edge off.

Will loosen up grind tomorrow and try again


----------



## Obnic

jj-x-ray said:


> err not wanting to hog this thread ........ *tumbleweed*
> 
> Finally broke out my bag of compass mahogany jampit hit..........this is the darkest roast ive had yet, beans really dark and shiny. Left it on my foundry rio magdalena grind setting. Far too tight 18:36 in well over a minute. Espresso was incredibly strong and bordering on acrid, but rather than sink it I steamed some milk and had a flat white which took the edge off.
> 
> Will loosen up grind tomorrow and try again


Fastish short pour yields sweet richness. Too high ratii yields coal flavours.


----------



## Obnic

In my cup today:










Treat from a US colleague so I made him a drink:


----------



## steveholt

Back from holidays.

Lippe - Tanzania Kibingo via dog and hat.

Chemex drawing down. Two mugs. Watch this space


----------



## steveholt

steveholt said:


> Back from holidays.
> 
> Lippe - Tanzania Kibingo via dog and hat.
> 
> Chemex drawing down. Two mugs. Watch this space


Heavy enough body, very sweet. Not heavily fruity but balanced. I'm an idiot but.. tasted blind I'd have said good central American boubon but heavier body. Id have been wrong, but I'd have enjoyed a big mug of it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Round Hill Colombia San Pascal at Bloom in Kings Heath.

Tropical peachy as a long black. Father day breakfast was really good too.

Bubble and Squeak with poached egg.

Sorry no photo of coffee, but here's my breakfast.


----------



## jj-x-ray

update on java jampit

this is a really intensive, full flavoured coffee.......its almost too much as an espresso even on fast pours and long ratios, but it is very smooth and has tons of crema (almost resembles a pint of Guinness) .

However it is immense as a flatty and also as an americano its probably the best Ive ever had!!! smooth/rich/chocolatey goodness.

So im torn whether to get this again in the future, since i tend to drink espresso.......but wow that americano


----------



## Banjoman

+1 for Coffee Compass mahogany Hit Jampit. I'm on this at the moment too. Agree with your tasting - beautifully smooth long black, rich and chocolatey. (16.5 to 33g, then diluted 1:2 as a long black.)


----------



## the_partisan

Very much enjoying the Auromar Natural Geisha from Colonna. So aromatic and delicious!


----------



## jonnycooper29

Just had a my third attempt at rave signature blend espresso, 17g->40g in 34s and was pretty nice.

However, having just come from Rave Colombia Suarez, I'm not convinced I'll buy this bean again!


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet, Colombia Finca la Falda, Antioquia - Fruity & juicy, not really picking up the savoury aspect as yet but very tasty.

All as manual drip.


----------



## Benjijames28

Iced latte from upshot espresso in Sheffield. They are using Campbell and syme beans I think. Didn't enjoy too much in a hot flat white but it made a great iced latte.


----------



## Jony

Square Mile columbian as filter, and Cappuccino. Cherry pie.


----------



## Ensoluna SA

vintagecigarman said:


> Lovely bright sunny day up here in the North-East, and I'm starting off with an espresso from Hasbean's 2010 Premium Blend.
> 
> I roasted these on Thursday, going a little bit darker than I normally would, and it seems to have suited the blend well. A subtle sweetness to the aftertaste.
> 
> What's everyone else drinking?


This morning, I made some V60 with Pacamara honey processed from Acatenango, Guatemala. I guess that I am lucky enough to take some great samples from different farms home for my own use.

I also got some washed Maragogype from Finca Potomay in Cuilco, so I am going to roast some and make espresso and see how it comes out.


----------



## Jony

Breakfast haha


----------



## ohms

jj-x-ray said:


> I had an excellent frothed steamed chocolate milk with a shot of coffee, made out of a dutch product called Chocomel. Its a thick chocolate milk popular in the Netherlands and a particular delicacy for me whenever friends bring it back from overseas.


Funny you say that, Im into my last carton of Chocomel!


----------



## rod77ama

Just had a nice cup of Arcangel from Foundry Rosters...

Strawberry and others complex notes...

Looking forward to learn more about coffee and then be able to describe better.

Regards


----------



## Jony

Sorry forgot nica cappa served on this


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Brewed Rave's Columbia Suarez in the French press for the first time this morning and it was a bit sour with a really sweet aftertaste. Might have to grind a little finer and extract longer to get more of those caramel notes next time.


----------



## jj-x-ray

finished the compass mahogany roast java jampit hit.........really going to miss it, was dubious at the beginning due to how bold it was flavour wise at tighter grinds, but with the right grind it was truly amazing as espresso, americano or flatty and such a great rich, creamy mouth feel. Will deffo be ordering again.

Continuing with my compass selection I have moved on to the sweet bourbon espresso blend. Same grind setting as for the jampit led to 18:45 in 19secs hahaha. However its testament to how forgiving compass blends are to the beginner that this wasnt a sinker.....bit thin, but drinkable (ive had far worse from pro cafes). A full 180degrees turn on the mignon micrometer led to 18:45 in around 35s and this was much fuller flavoured. Still a thinner mouthfeel than the jampit and more acidity, sweet caramelly but less chocolatey. similarish to the rio magdalena from foundry to my uneducated tongue. Very nice.


----------



## Banjoman

jj-x-ray said:


> finished the compass mahogany roast java jampit hit.........really going to miss it, was dubious at the beginning due to how bold it was flavour wise at tighter grinds, but with the right grind it was truly amazing as espresso, americano or flatty and such a great rich, creamy mouth feel. Will deffo be ordering again.


Completely agree about the the Coffee Compass mahogany roast java jampit hit - smooth, chocolatey and delicious. I would strongly recommend this bean particularly to novices (like me) with entry level machines who may be struggling to get the depth of flavour they are seeking from their machines. This one does it. My favourite bean on my journey so far.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Banjoman said:


> Completely agree about the the Coffee Compass mahogany roast java jampit hit - smooth, chocolatey and delicious. I would strongly recommend this bean particularly to novices (like me) with entry level machines who may be struggling to get the depth of flavour they are seeking from their machines. This one does it. My favourite bean on my journey so far.


Mystery kilo is worth a go too if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## GingerBen

Extract's Dr Strangelove as a long black. Very nice, smooth, bold and balanced. I like. Will try as a flattie later


----------



## jj-x-ray

I tried Dr strangelove as a mokkapot and it was quite fruity



GingerBen said:


> Extract's Dr Strangelove as a long black. Very nice, smooth, bold and balanced. I like. Will try as a flattie later


----------



## GingerBen

jj-x-ray said:


> I tried Dr strangelove as a mokkapot and it was quite fruity


Not really getting fruit from it but there is a gentle acidity that could be stone fruit of some sort I suppose. It's pretty drinkable though so I'm happy with that. Always on the look out for something that works as espresso/long blacks and also in milk. I don't like overly bright or fruity coffees in milk, it's all wrong for me. Equally I don't like overly dark roasts. Keen to try something from coffee compass soon but have been concerned they are too dark. Any suggestions for a middle ground?


----------



## ashcroc

GingerBen said:


> Not really getting fruit from it but there is a gentle acidity that could be stone fruit of some sort I suppose. It's pretty drinkable though so I'm happy with that. Always on the look out for something that works as espresso/long blacks and also in milk. I don't like overly bright or fruity coffees in milk, it's all wrong for me. Equally I don't like overly dark roasts. Keen to try something from coffee compass soon but have been concerned they are too dark. Any suggestions for a middle ground?


Mystery #8 is the lightest of theirs I've tried. Found milk complements it quite nicely too.


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Origin: San Rafael ( Nicaragua) as espresso


----------



## jonnycooper29

Really enjoying this coffee I picked up from the states, it's a shame I won't be going back anytime soon to get more!


----------



## Missy

Mummy's seeing fairies.... If you are going to do it... Do it with quality.


----------



## Snakehips

Foundry - Rio Magdalena - Colombia









After spending 8 weeks in the freezer, it's still delivering exactly what it says on the tin....









Milk chocolate, caramel and raisin !


----------



## Jony

Don't have one!!


----------



## Jony

Something from MadcaP coloumbian. Luis Reinoso. At Vice City Tasty is not the word.


----------



## Jony

Two Blocks away. Pour Over.

Not being a Nob, buy my irving farm El salvador this morning, no scales or pouring kettle was far better. Sorry


----------



## steveholt

Thanks to Glenn and the 12 roaster challenge 2017

Hasbean finca la ilusion. El Salvador washed bourbon as Sunday morning chemex with a toddler around my feet.

Coffee that tastes like good coffee.

2 bags of finca Argentina from the same roaster are in the hopper for espresso, which thanks to Dave c and acs is still a learning phase experiment on the Vesuvius.

Morning all.


----------



## fluffles

Curve Brazil Joao Hamilton FAF

A lovely V60 - biscuity, nutty, a bit chocolatey. Very creamy body. Soft and gentle acidity to round it off. Really reminds me of bourbon biscuits. Will give it a go on spro in the next few days.


----------



## adz313

The end of a bag of Bailies Guatemalan El Comedor this morning.

Was purchased primarily for filter, but have been enjoying it as espresso in a flat white (partly because this month's LSOL has taken V60 priority!)


----------



## FGBR

V60 with Wendelboe Finca Tamana SL 28, quite nice.


----------



## Jony

Ethiopian S.O Black Cherry and something else, good coffee not my favorite. I forget which coast East or West. Panther Coffee


----------



## Benjijames28

This morning I enjoyed the new Kenyan from foundry in an aeropress, and tomorrow I will be brewing Claude from round hill roastery.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Compass hill and valley blend

Quite a dark roast, v similar to the Jampit hit, lots of crema, dark chocolate notes. I wish I'd done them back to back so I could pick out the subtleties.


----------



## Missy

Cherry Cherry! Arrived this morning via another forum member, and I'd forgotten how much I love this from coffee compass. It's not as dark as I remember &has a lovely sticky sweet hit in a gloopy syrupy drink.


----------



## johnealey

Rave Signature 7 days post roast in the Moccamaster for a change. 55g > 1L filter water quick stir at 20 seconds to ensure all grounds wet, quick stir at end. Apricots, raisins and Lychees, funnily enough like a thinner version of the espresso









Bathroom fitter even liked it commenting on the change as had brewed an own roast Zimbabwe Perzuru for first cup (even with milk and 1 sugar)

John


----------



## adz313

V60 using Roundhill/Claude coffee Hunkute Beans.

First brew of this - nice, but lacking the florals and citrus, so needs a bit of work.


----------



## J_Fo

V60 of Reko from Square Mile, this stuff is sooooo good, like a really sweet but floral orange juice. Properly good.


----------



## MWJB

Craft House - Colombia, La Granja, Huila - Very tasty, the (tinned) lychee is tangible, which surprised me as it's usually a fairly subtle flavour.


----------



## nufc1

v60 of this. Delicious!


----------



## richwade80

Four iced coffees by the paddling pool?

Say no more, I got you fam!


----------



## ohms

Finished a bag of Sweet by Common coffee, now picking up a bag of North Star Rwanda Gishyita I had frozen a few months ago! Dialling it atm, guess I'll see how we go!


----------



## L&R

Double


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen, Kenya, Gakuyuini, Kirinyaga - 3 mug Melitta brew. Clean, juicy, hibiscus. Elicited a spontaneous, "Wow!" from my colleague, who identified cranberry (close enough for rock'n'roll).


----------



## Elcee

A washed Tanzanian from Dark Arts Coffee called "DEATH FROM ABOVE". Its got a delicately fruity and floral taste. I am getting the notes of redcurrants, peach and chamomile. I'm not really sure what the name has to do with this though. Those flavours don't really evoke thoughts of aerial bombing or asteroids in me.


----------



## J_Fo

Elcee said:


> A washed Tanzanian from Dark Arts Coffee called "DEATH FROM ABOVE". Its got a delicately fruity and floral taste. I am getting the notes of redcurrants, peach and chamomile. I'm not really sure what the name has to do with this though. Those flavours don't really evoke thoughts of aerial bombing or asteroids in me.


Love Dark Arts, the names of their coffees are out there but the coffee itself is fantastic!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Rave fudge blend. Getting more toffee than fudge. Thin mouth feel. Not blowing me away but not unpleasant.


----------



## MildredM

Loving this Kenyan Rianjangi Peaberry more and more. Onto a second bag now, roasted 11 days ago, and it's spot on. I love that Kenya-tomato smell when you grind!

15.1g/38s/34g delish


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> Loving this Kenyan Rianjangi Peaberry more and more. Onto a second bag now, roasted 11 days ago, and it's spot on. I love that Kenya-tomato smell when you grind!
> 
> 15.1g/38s/34g delish


Been drinking this as an aeropress, one of the best I've ever had.

Bag currently on order!


----------



## bear102

Django Coffee Ouro Verde in a STRONG espresso this morning, find this a great coffee.

Got some Rave on order from their warehouse clearance that should hopefully (praying) it comes before the end of the week........


----------



## Dieter

First cup, as always, is the best of day: from Small Batch Roasting, their Costa Rica Aquaires green beans ( as at https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/costa-rica-aquiares-rfa) roasted in my Gene Cafe 101 up to end of first crack...no further lest I lose the character of the bean. Delicious!


----------



## Kitkat

Coffee Compass Mystery Coffee - yum! New to this and liking it a lot.


----------



## MildredM

Been on the Foundry Rianjangi all day today (and just reordered)! It suits us down to the ground


----------



## jj-x-ray

Rianjangi.... That's easy for you to say


----------



## Step21

Nicaragua La Escondida - washed catuai sourced from HasBean, Ikawa Home roasted.

This is my 4th profile on this one. Results so far had been pleasant but in no way outstanding. This one though has really brought out a huge lemon/lime starburst acidity that is rare in my experience with a low grown catuai. Nice and sweet also.


----------



## DavecUK

I just opened my Rawandan Nyungwe Lot 065, it's a red Bourbon coffee. Smells fantastic and will be in my next cup, just finishing a Daterra sweet Blue...well finished it actually.

Often descriptions leave a lot to be desired, but this one is surprisingly accurate. I would say rather than cherry is more like Black Cherry, Dark Chocolate is definitely there....the Blueberry is just a hint....can't wait to try this one.

The three natural lots we are offering from Nyungwe this season have been handpicked by smallholder members prior to sorting and separation.The three lots have been dried for 5 weeks on raised beds. The process and moisture are very controlled to avoid over fermentation of the coffee. The lots differ is in the stage of the season at which the ripe cherries have been picked. Once dried to the perfect moisture content, they are then delivered to the mill where each lot is categorised and cupped to analyse the different flavour profiles inherent in each individual lot.The farmers receive two payments for their coffee; an initial payment when the cherry is delivered, followed by an end of season bonus when a further payment is made depending on the prices that have been achieved for their coffee.

--------------------------------------------

We have three outstanding natural processed coffees this year from Nyungwe. They are:

*FSC-1252 - LOT 0065 *SOLD OUT*

Profile: Cherry, dark chocolate and blueberry with a velvety body.

SCA Cup Score: 86


----------



## DavecUK

Seeing @MildredM like made me come back to this post, so I just went and made myself a coffee....wow. The Rawandan Nyungwe lot 065 is like eating a piece of dark chocolate with black cherry bits embedded in it. Not cherry but definite black cherry. Not sure I'm getting blueberry, but I don't care...I used a "Medium to Medium dark" roast level. Trimmed the power to the heating elements of my Dalian to around 2180W and set the temperature to 195 (on my roaster at least)...which is around 2C more than I usually use....this also helps with the lower overall power to the heating elements. Roast time around 14m 40s (all working from memory I can't be bothered to go out and get the roast logs)

*It's really really good*. Thank god I got 19kg left of this coffee. I am not sure I will be sharing any more of it with my roast sharers. If you have some, it needs quite a find grind, lot finer than say a Brazilian. I will now have to be careful not to drink too much of the stuff. Not cheap, but worth every penny.

I will get a bag across to Mark Burness next time I roast it though...


----------



## thesmileyone

MildredM said:


> Been on the Foundry Rianjangi all day today (and just reordered)! It suits us down to the ground


Thank you. I was torn between this and one of their other ones, so I just bought that. Won't taste as nice as you can make it but means I can chuck these milk underwood beans out that taste of nothingness.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Rave Suarez project. Couldn't get on with these at all.......just couldn't find a recipe that worked


----------



## the_partisan

This month's Barista Hustle Superlatives which is Atkinsons Las Margaritas Honey Red Bourbon. Very fruity / funky smelling. I was quite skeptical as I'm not too keen on non-washed coffees in general and the roast looked really light, but after brewing it definitely tastes better than it smells. Lots of tropical fruit and very sweet. First time from Atkinsons too.


----------



## Step21

I have just received a selection of African greens from Coffee Compass.

In my cup this morning is the first roast of Burundi Ndava Micosta a washed bourbon/ jackson varietal brewed in the Bonavita immersion brewer.

This packs a real punch. Sweet cola, Grapefruit, yellow plum. Hints of vanilla. Full of zip and flavour. Really woke me up.


----------



## Flying_Vee

From time to time Grandpappy Vee offloads his excess Pact subscription on me. Today its a Umurage Rwandan bourbon.

Over a month since roasted and ground but sealed until yesterday and not bad considering. Super light and bright in a longer steep aeropress (probably a bit too long for the grind size)

Had their kigoma espresso in the past which is also from Bufcoffee (recommend you read up on their history, amazing how the industry has come back) and this also carries the same blackcurrant shizzle in a brewable format.

Really consistent grind compared to my feld


----------



## Kitkat

Foundry Rocko Mountain dug out from the freezer. On paper I shouldn't like this as it's almost the opposite of what I generally go for but it's rather yum. Not quite got enough strawberry coming through but it's tasting pretty good.


----------



## jj-x-ray

monsoon malabar from compass

havent quite dialled it in yet, but its forgiving as have all compass beans been...... no sinkers

different but delicious


----------



## steveholt

Crafthouse Coffee - Uganda St Goret as an espresso this morning.

This is from last months Dog&Hat box. I did it as a pourover early in the month. As a pourover, twas ok.

As an espresso - this is a winner. Shame I only for to it so late. Smooth, sparkling, balanced.


----------



## Lozzer87

Haven't tried Coffee Compass for ages so thought I'd give them a go again, so on their med blend, going down pretty well so far.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Lozzer87 said:


> Haven't tried Coffee Compass for ages so thought I'd give them a go again, so on their med blend, going down pretty well so far.


Which blend?


----------



## ashcroc

steveholt said:


> Crafthouse Coffee - Uganda St Goret as an espresso this morning.
> 
> This is from last months Dog&Hat box. I did it as a pourover early in the month. As a pourover, twas ok.
> 
> As an espresso - this is a winner. Shame I only for to it so late. Smooth, sparkling, balanced.


Just started on this yesterday. Only tried it as syphon so far which was tasty but think I might have to see how it does in the tebe.


----------



## Lozzer87

jj-x-ray said:


> Which blend?


Mediterranean mocha


----------



## slamm

Assembly La Estrella Geisha natural as cappuccino.

It's taken a while but looks like this is coming good now. Was really disappointed at first but tempered with the reality that it's a light filter roast so accepted it and put it down to experience. Chucked it in the freezer to try again at a later date and now find I can really enjoy it so maybe it just needed more rest. Not an obvious knockout like the Origin Negrita tartaric but still really lovely.


----------



## Step21

Just finishing my first roast of Ethiopian Kochere Kebo Yirgacheffe from greens via Coffee Compass. Both as V60 and immersion.

A nice sugary body, creamy with a note of lavender. Mango/peach type fruit. Light but not a 'tea' like yirg. Very enjoyable.


----------



## MildredM

On our second cup of Foundry Guji Highland here this morning.


----------



## fluffles

Nice little espresso of Wendelboe Nacimiento (washed Honduras). Lovely bitter dark chocolate with cherries


----------



## Stanic

Guatemala Santa Clara by Rave


----------



## Benjijames28

Kenyan from foundry


----------



## Syenitic

Benjijames28 said:


> Kenyan from foundry


For me the Foundry's Nyangwe, Burundi. And a little later their Guji Highland (probably twice it's so good). Regretting not bagging a bag of the Kenyan last order I made too.


----------



## Stanic

Cafe bombón (I guess)


----------



## Step21

Tanzania Tarime in the Bonavita immersion brewer. Greens from Còffee Compass. Don't know much about this coffee except it is a natural and Tarime is in the north of the country bordering Kenya. Most probably bourbon or kent varietal.

Nice flavours. Sweet apricot/tropical type fruit with chocolate and raisins and a touch of booze. Not detecting any fermented funk. Promising.


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen - Mahembe, Nyamasheke, Rwanda - Clean, juicy red berries


----------



## Benjijames28

Iced flat white from Costa coffee. It was actually enjoyable.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Guatemalan Pacayalito from my redber selection... Ground way too fine (17:36, 1m.30s), but still drinkable....promising


----------



## steveholt

Barn Kenya Kirinyaga - Kii, washed sl28/34 filter roast.

A solid hits the spot kenyan filter brew by the mug.

Ive had better Kenyans and worse. This is as good as you expect from the barn but not truly exceptional.

Its what you expect of a good kenyan.

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## les24preludes

You probably won't believe this but through skilful management and friends in the right places I get a really good cup out of M&S House Decaf ready ground. I grind it finer in my Major and it really is very tasty. Single origin of course, M&S High St. Ken.


----------



## Mrboots2u

les24preludes said:


> You probably won't believe this but through skilful management and friends in the right places I get a really good cup out of M&S House Decaf ready ground. I grind it finer in my Major and it really is very tasty. Single origin of course, M&S High St. Ken.


Do you drink this at M&S in High Street Kensington , Im a little confused . You buy it pre ground off the shelf ?


----------



## les24preludes

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you drink this at M&S in High Street Kensington , Im a little confused . You buy it pre ground off the shelf ?


Pre-ground off the shelf. I only drink decaf and the only supermarket decaf beans are the Waitrose Peru. I prefer the M&S which is actually a very decent Columbian. Surprisingly a lot of the taste remains when you grind it finer. It's a nice cup. Better than Illy and cheaper at £3.50. I'm getting lazy about ordering beans online. Just went through 4 bags of the M&S. Quite substantial savings, especially since there's no shipping.


----------



## steveholt

Cat and Cloud - Ethiopia Shakiso Natural as a 6 am chemex.

Blueberry, sweet and surprisingly clean. Its a good one.


----------



## steveholt

I
View attachment 35762


And orangy juicy Ethiopia washed guji via onyx via @DogandHat for an evening mug.


----------



## Benjijames28

steveholt said:


> Cat and Cloud - Ethiopia Shakiso Natural as a 6 am chemex.
> 
> Blueberry, sweet and surprisingly clean. Its a good one.


Love following cat and cloud and have toyed with the idea of ordering their coffee. But to be honest I only make aeropress and I'm not very good at that.

If I ever get my own decent espresso machine I will be ordering!


----------



## Benjijames28

Today I had a Rwandan flat white from foundry. Supposed to taste of stewed fruits and toffee, to me it just taste like quality coffee.


----------



## slamm

Foundry Arcangel cappuccino.. first the smell of the ground beans - "waaooow!" just sooo good.

- temp was off at 96.5C (normally aim for 94.5 at the group) so expected over extraction - but no it was brilliant!









Will miss these beans but happy to say the Rianjangi replacement will be landing tomorrow so looking forwards to that.


----------



## steveholt

Benjijames28 said:


> Love following cat and cloud and have toyed with the idea of ordering their coffee. But to be honest I only make aeropress and I'm not very good at that.
> 
> If I ever get my own decent espresso machine I will be ordering!


I would not let one machine or perceived level of skills stop one from trying good beans from good roasters.

Good coffee, well roasted will broadly "be always better" than a mediocre coffee with an inconsistent roast.

These consistent roasts tend to brew more consistently too, which is good for skills.

Sure pm me your address and ill pop an aeropress worth in the post!


----------



## Hasi

Benjijames28 said:


> Love following cat and cloud and have toyed with the idea of ordering their coffee. But to be honest I only make aeropress and I'm not very good at that.
> 
> If I ever get my own decent espresso machine I will be ordering!


But maybe save a Shakiso for brewed, it doesn't really work well as an espresso IMHO.

I've experimented with it a while ago, from different roasting profiles to dialling in for espresso with no satisfaction. Ended up drinking left-over-pour-over: what an eye opener! (taste not caffeine)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Last of last month's LOSL from Cartwheel, Nottingham. Stunning through V60 - heady perfumed notes - utterly moreish.


----------



## Step21

Ethiopian Rocko Mountain natural greens from Coffee Compass

Very good indeed. Sweet strawberry and lime with jasmine and touch of cacao. Clean for a natural.


----------



## cambosheff

Foundry Rianjangi Peaberry. Big glass, big dose.

22g -> 50g (3s PI @ 3bar 28s shot time). Pictures a bit ropey, but the result was great. Another belter from Foundry CR!


----------



## MildredM

It's always good to see what's in your cup @cambosheff Actually, it's always good to see you've got a cup, a machine . . . a grinder


----------



## cambosheff

Grinders here to stay (especially after I saw the imported price of the flat max







joking aside I've been chuffed with the EK43S with the SSP silver knight burrs. The rest, well it's here until it's not


----------



## tintinmelo75

My daily treat is the Chateau Rouge Barista Italian Blend. It is really smooth and nice and roasted in Italy by a family business. I prepare using Aeropress and it never disappoints. Can't start my day without this caffeine booster.


----------



## hotmetal

Cartwheel LSOL as cold drip. Just the job for a hot day.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

tintinmelo75 said:


> My daily treat is the Chateau Rouge Barista Italian Blend. It is really smooth and nice and roasted in Italy by a family business. I prepare using Aeropress and it never disappoints. Can't start my day without this caffeine booster.


Every one of your posts has been promotional. Can you tell us more about the company?


----------



## Hasi

"What's in your cup this morning?" - lots of ice cubes to begin with...


----------



## L&R

Agust 8g/30s


----------



## jj-x-ray

Gave up on a bag of Ethiopian yirgacheffe from redber half way through... Couldnt get it quite right.

Opened up mahogany roast rancheros blend from cc.......amazingly smooth with sweet caramel and dark chocolate flavours. Nailed it.

Might be my new favourite.


----------



## steveholt

7am chemex. Onyx Colombia Aponte Village. Honey Caturra & Bourbon. Sweet and easy. More balanced than complex. Win.

9am espresso, month old forgotten nag of hasbean sssss Satemwa Estate washed Catuai from Malawi. Very comfortable espresso. Not super sweet ot super anything but just plain nice.


----------



## MWJB

Colombia, Bruselito #3, from Long & Short I think - Clean, sweet, candied lemon.

28g:467g in the Melitta

67g bloom 40s, then 67g every 20s straight down middle in a continuous pour, dry bed 3:20.


----------



## Jony

jj-x-ray said:


> Gave up on a bag of Ethiopian yirgacheffe from redber half way through... Couldnt get it quite right.
> 
> Opened up mahogany roast rancheros blend from cc.......amazingly smooth with sweet caramel and dark chocolate flavours. Nailed it.
> 
> Might be my new favourite.


I have used the Kenya Bora, great one this, and Natural Ethiopia Sidamo is really thick and run it longer plus I took 18 in 50 out


----------



## richwade80

I don't really know why I bother. I blame morbid curiosity.

Ordered this latte from a branch of 'Koosta' in Heliopolis. It tastes a bit like the coffee cream from Quality Street.


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> I don't really know why I bother. I blame morbid curiosity.
> 
> Ordered this latte from a branch of 'Koosta' in Heliopolis. It tastes a bit like the coffee cream from Quality Street.


At least it appears them chains finally get into the ballpark with their latest frothing equipment... which leaves room for hope that one day, overall cup quality may improve!

...haven't been out for neither crappuccino nor automatoccino in ages


----------



## MildredM

richwade80 said:


> I don't really know why I bother. I blame morbid curiosity.
> 
> Ordered this latte from a branch of 'Koosta' in Heliopolis. It tastes a bit like the coffee cream from Quality Street.


Is that a milk pudding of some kind with a bit of browning going on, on the skin


----------



## richwade80

MildredM said:


> Is that a milk pudding of some kind with a bit of browning going on, on the skin


It was basically milk foamed to within an inch of its life. There was some kind of brown beneath it. But it was watery brown at best.

Proper milk is hard to come by here. I've brought two bags of Pact for cafetière, but we still like a spot of milk which makes it tricky.


----------



## Batian

Home roasted Kavutiri peaberry from MurueF.C.S, Embu, Kenya.

Embu and Meru are on the eastern side of Mt Kenya and my opinion is that the eastern side produces better coffees overall than the south and west sides. This one is no exception. I roasted to my normal medium/medium dark, stopping just before 1stC, but I think this coffee will be better with a lighter touch. It has needed quite a bit of tweaking through the Bialetti. I have had to grind slightly coarser with another 4 gm in the funnel to hit the right spot.

Full bodied, plenty of fruity type flavours, melon? tomato? Long aftertaste.


----------



## Stanic

Rave Rwanda Cyato, very nice in the cup


----------



## Hasi

Batian said:


> stopping just before 1stC


you mean 2nd? otherwise it'd rather be unripe tomato with grasslands from around the area


----------



## steveholt

Hasbean sssss

Kenya, nyeri region- Othaya Chinga Lot 19TY0003

Big bodied kenyan of a non blackcurrant kind as a chemex

Morning folks


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen, Frinsa collective, Indonesia - clean, bright red fruit, caramel and a hint of gentle, flowery, spice. Very nice. Ages since I've had an Indonesian, even so I might well have pegged this one as a Kenyan if I didn't know better.


----------



## J_Fo

Goldstone blend from Small Batch as a flat white. Picked this up when I was in Hove the other week. Surprised that it doesn't taste a million miles away on my set up as it did on theirs... (La Marzocco & a Mythos!!). Milk chocolate & caramel, touch of citrus fruit. Yum.


----------



## richwade80

MildredM said:


> Is that a milk pudding of some kind with a bit of browning going on, on the skin


Let's see if Cairo Starbucks can do any better... I'm just curious... what if it is amazing!

Here is my flat white. I'm getting notes of tarmacadam, bitumen and creosote. Delicious!

The name in Arabic reads 'Derek' for those interested.


----------



## MildredM

richwade80 said:


> Let's see if Cairo Starbucks can do any better... I'm just curious... what if it is amazing!
> 
> Here is my flat white. I'm getting notes of tarmacadam, bitumen and creosote. Delicious!
> 
> The name in Arabic reads 'Derek' for those interested.


Is that . . . a Drink?!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Is that . . . a Drink?!


Mildred.... you really are such a coffee snob!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Mildred.... you really are such a coffee snob!


Haha! No! Just observing what it says on the cup


----------



## Jony

Froth not foam.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Is that . . . a Drink?!


It's pavement, actually.


----------



## rdpx

Just ordered 1kg each of Indian Malabar AA and Brazil Presente do Sol from RAVE.

One of them will go in the freezer for a month after degassing...


----------



## xxb

fudge blend evolution from Rave, absolutely delicious.


----------



## les24preludes

Just went through 8 packets of M&S House Blend Decaf. It's £3.50 and already ground, so I grind it espresso fine in my Major. It's good Columbian as it happens and I just love the stuff. Unbelievable perhaps but it's really grown on me. I got tempted by Rave today and ordered their Ethiopian decaf on offer. That'll be the first new brew I've had in quite a while.


----------



## xxb

les24preludes said:


> Just went through 8 packets of M&S House Blend Decaf. It's £3.50 and already ground, so I grind it espresso fine in my Major. It's good Columbian as it happens and I just love the stuff. Unbelievable perhaps but it's really grown on me. I got tempted by Rave today and ordered their Ethiopian decaf on offer. That'll be the first new brew I've had in quite a while.


might be totally wrong here, so excuse me if I am but nearly sure I read somewhere that you should never regrind coffee as it damages or clogs your grinder.


----------



## les24preludes

louiseb said:


> might be totally wrong here, so excuse me if I am but nearly sure I read somewhere that you should never regrind coffee as it damages or clogs your grinder.


Any truth in this? I've just reground 8 packets and I can't see any ill effects.


----------



## Hasi

louiseb said:


> might be totally wrong here, so excuse me if I am but nearly sure I read somewhere that you should never regrind coffee as it damages or clogs your grinder.


Clogging - maybe. But who cares? Get out screwdriver, hex wrench, toothbrush and clean it as you'd usually do









Damaging - nope, grounds are everywhere in a grinder. From funnel to chute, even inside its body. Gradually producing ever smaller particles is what burrs do. Starting with a whole bean in the center and centrifugally pushing grounds to the outside and into a channel. You could also start with bigger fractions and come to the same result.


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Origin pathfinder


----------



## MWJB

louiseb said:


> might be totally wrong here, so excuse me if I am but nearly sure I read somewhere that you should never regrind coffee as it damages or clogs your grinder.


I guess it could lead to issues with grinders with vertically mounted burrs & augers (Santos, EK-43, Kitchenaid etc),as there won't be large enough particles to effectively clear the horizontal throat.


----------



## Hasi

MWJB said:


> I guess it could lead to issues with grinders with vertically mounted burrs & augers (Santos, EK-43, Kitchenaid etc),as there won't be large enough particles to effectively clear the horizontal throat.


Although it also happens on vertical inlets that you'd actively need to make pre-grounds slide in (e.g. lens hood mod or palm of hand softly pushing air downwards).

I was just given two 250g bags of pre-ground coffee, dealing with it for the first time on my Mazzer Mini. Funny enough, Ms. Hasi finally needed to be told how to single dose...

Back to OT: these two bags come from Cafebrennerei Franze in Vienna, where Nicholas Franze stepped into the footsteps of his grandfather who opened his roastery in 1929. First bag is called Forza Napoli, a rather dark Italian 80/20 robusta blend - yes, 80% robusta. I was sceptical tbh, but it's surprisingly good stuff! Loads of chocolate with a little almond, some fruity notes, subtle acidicy. Obviously as an espresso, obviously lots of crema. Had to grind it finer because my friend buying it usually puts it in his Aeropress. And boy, it kicks in 









The other bag is a medium roast MM (Palthope Estate), yet unopened. But it has me curious!


----------



## MWJB

James Gourmet, Ndundu Mill, Kenya AB - Black berry fruit, a hint of Black Jack & citrus, livening up a little as it cools. Very nice.

Melitta 102

14g @ 2+4 Feldgrind (v1)

20g bloom with a stir

0:40 add up to 75g in a spiral

1:00 add up to 130g down middle

1:20 add up to 185g down middle

1:40 add up to 240g down middle

One stir at surface around edge of filter & a swirl, dry bed @ 2:42.


----------



## Stanic

the Rave Rwanda Cyato turns out to be a favourite

also makes what I call a perfect crema


----------



## richwade80

Finally a more authentic Egyptian coffee experience.

This is at El-Fishawy cafe within a popular market. It's basically Turkish style, served almost as a soup. The coffee is ground with some cardamom and possibly more spices. Sugar is normally added to taste, or else it's heavy going. Done to the right ratios, it's really nice. The overwhelming flavour is not really coffee, but more of a mildly spiced blend.

In terms of atmosphere, it's quite frankly ridiculous. Sitting adjacent the 'street', you are literally bombarded with noggins for sale by anyone from age 8 to 80! Not relaxing in the slightest.

It's an experience.


----------



## MWJB

Dear Green, Nyakizu, Rwanda - Juicy tropical fruit.

Melitta 102

12g @ 2+4 Feldgrind (v1)

25g bloom with a stir

0:40 add up to 70g in a spiral

1:00 add up to 115g down middle

1:20 add up to 160g down middle

1:40 add up to 205g down middle

One stir at surface around edge of filter & a swirl, dry bed @ 2:36.


----------



## Elcee

I've had two cups this morning of two different coffees both roasted by Machina in Edinburgh.

A honey processed Ethiopian "Kokie Co-op": https://machina-coffee.co.uk/collections/single-products/products/ethiopia-kokie-honey-filter

To me it's fruity and floral with flavours of berries, melon, honeysuckle and a smooth creamy finish.

The second is a washed Guatemalan "Red de Mujeres": https://machina-coffee.co.uk/collections/single-products/products/guatemala-red-de-mujeres-washed-organic-filter

This one is really clean and I agree with the notes of cherry, elderflower and cacao.

Both very delicious.


----------



## ashcroc

Just opened the Hafursa Waro, Honey from Hundred House via last months & sub.

Only had natural Yirgacheffes before (this may even be my first honey washed) & it's delicious!

Flavour notes are spot from my syphon. Look forwards to trying it as a 'spro.


----------



## jj-x-ray

ashcroc said:


> Just opened the Hafursa Waro, Honey from Hundred House via last months & sub.
> 
> Only had natural Yirgacheffes before (this may even be my first honey washed) & it's delicious!
> 
> Flavour notes are spot from my syphon. Look forwards to trying it as a 'spro.


Couldn't get on with my yirgacheffe from redber. Rode a very narrow ridge between sour and bitter as espresso, so not very forgiving. Interesting how small the beans were though.


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath

Whilst I wait for the Founders coffee order to arrive, I've been using the beans a few people recommended from Lidl. It's nothing special but I've been using it for French press in work as everyone wants a cup of 'real' coffee if you make it, and I'm not wasting good beans on them all. It's easily drinkable and it's got a good bite to it, as far as subtle notes it's not producing anything.


----------



## Rakesh

Crankhouse La Reforma SL28 natural. Huge strawberry and red grape notes. Delicious.


----------



## Rakesh

This is what's in my bottle this morning.


----------



## steveholt

8 month old lime and green tea from Talor and Jorgen.

Pour over. Still tastes like lime and green tea. Very much so. I've had way worse and muddier new coffee.

Back in the domestic and damp freezer it goes.

The experiment goes on.


----------



## ohms

Bailies LSOL. Maybe a touch early for 'spro, but it's perfectly drinkable.


----------



## steveholt

Quarter house veracruz

19g in 18g vst pulled in a Vesuvius 2bar all the way for 60sec to make a big mug of coffee as a facsimile of cat and cloud by the cup method

Its ok. But thats the method optimisation not the bean.

Bean has been spot on as a pourover prior.


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen, Gakuyuini, Kirinyaga, Kenya - Bright red fruit & hibiscus, clean & tasty.

Melitta, 29g dose to 467g brew water.

Bloom 67g in a spiral with a stir. 0:40 add 67g every 20s, straight down middle, until target weight (pretty much continuous pour), all in by 2:50, dry bed 3:20.


----------



## MildredM

Yummy fruity and bold. Foundry Kenyan Karumandi. 15.2g / 35s / 36g for first and second sittings this morning - cheers!


----------



## DickL

Cup of excellence Brazil from Roast and Post, really excellent!


----------



## Stanic

the Panama Geisha and Chemex work together


----------



## Rakesh

Wow, what a Guatemalan this is! Creamy body, almost butterscotchy smell in the v60, lavender and tangerine come through clear with bits of milk chocolate and a spiced finish, also has quite a unique acidity. Quite a complex cup.


----------



## steveholt

Hundred house Nicaragua blueberry microlot.

Birthday bonus coffee from dog and hat.

A sweet, light blueberry brew. This is a softer fruity pourover than core-africa brew bean season.

I like it.


----------



## steveholt

Where did you gwt your geisha @Stanic

Is this the local roaster??


----------



## Stanic

steveholt said:


> Where did you gwt your geisha @Stanic
> 
> Is this the local roaster??


yep, the mała czarna


----------



## steveholt

I am not super au fait with facebook, or polish.

Do they ship?

Im always interested in new roasters and potentially good coffee.


----------



## Stanic

steveholt said:


> I am not super au fait with facebook, or polish.
> 
> Do they ship?
> 
> Im always interested in new roasters and potentially good coffee.


I'm sure they'd ship, the big question is whether they've still got any.

You can contact them via Facebook in english, shouldn't be an issue


----------



## Lozzer87

Tea this morning as where I am in Spain there is no decent coffee ️. Seriously need to remember to take.beams with me next time.


----------



## Jcon2406

Pact house espresso - it's the first 'proper' coffee I've bought with roasting date etc. Do people here rate it?


----------



## jonnycooper29

Jcon2406 said:


> Pact house espresso - it's the first 'proper' coffee I've bought with roasting date etc. Do people here rate it?


That's where I started, and it was an ok starting point I think. I haven't gone back though, there are just so many very good roasters out there and I just love trying different beans from different places!

Rave (I loved Colombo Suarez) is pretty reliable, recently had Mystery 8 from Coffee compass which is really nice (now sold out and onto Mystery 9), foundry is always talked about on here (I am yet to try), and many many more!

Maybe now my technique is much better I'd get a lot more out of Pact house espresso..


----------



## Rakesh

Dark Arts Costa Rican


----------



## Step21

Kenya Othaya Chinga washed SL28/34 greens from HasBean

Fruit bomb, orange/lemon/sherbert touch of blackcurrant. So sweet. Fabulous. Reminds me of the Strangers Kenyan that I had a sample of a while back which was a knockout. Every bit as good as that.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Back onto the Mystery 8 after packing up my machine for a couple of weeks whilst I move..

In the mean time I've shifted my Sage SGP, backed the Niche and am using the Aergrind for espresso for the first time, until the Niche arrives!

First shot was way too fine, choked the machine (had it set to 1:0, as per instructions).. second shot set to 1:6 (following what people here have said) was better than anything the SGP produced, but maybe that's just in my head..

Yummy!


----------



## jj-x-ray

sumatran mandhelling from redber

very complex smokey flavours....cant quite put my finger on it, but very tasty


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## Elcee

A washed process SL28 from El Salvador roasted by Crankhouse https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/la-reforma-sl-28

I've found this really sweet and clean kind of like a coffee feom Kenya or Burundi. I get flavours of red berries, lime and a winey finish. Really lovely.


----------



## hasyldz

Drinking Tambaya, Kenya from Caravan this morning. Love a Kenyan however not the juiciest ive had, even from them. Want it more juicier and crisp like apples.


----------



## steveholt

Django - Tano Ndogo , gitwe Kenyan sl28/34

Chemex, 20g -360g

Orange juicy.

Im enjoying this much more than the Barn Kii from a montb ago.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Not exactly morning now, but after a pretty disappointing visit to esspressini in Falmouth yesterday, I had a flat white in Origin coffee in Porthleven today. Wow, such a delicious coffee!

I tend not to buy coffee out anymore, even from speciality coffee shops/cafes, but today's really was amazing, one of the best I've tasted!! I've added them to my list of roasters to buy from


----------



## jj-x-ray

some Unkle Funka, a Columbian natural from Extract Roasters......... Despite the name, its not too funky for a natural and is really well balanced. Great as an espresso


----------



## MWJB

Talor & Jorgen, Kii, Kirinyaga, Kenya - Syrupy green apple & spice. Delicious!

41.7g:660g, Melitta.

Bloom 60g with a stir for 40s, then 60g every 20s (continuous pour) down the middle, all in at 4:04, dry bed 4:09.


----------



## Banjoman

Foundry - Rianjangi Peaberry, Kenya

Espresso 17.8g:44g 46secs

This was on a 'lever profile' on my Vesuvius. I'm finally getting it with lighter roasts! My first light roast with the V, and the second attempt gave a good result, not completely there yet. I didn't get very much of a crema, not quite sure why or if it makes a difference, but it tasted good as a long black, 1:2 with hot water. I confess I'm also adding 2 brown sugar lumps (sacrilegious I know!). As there was no bitterness at all, I'm going to try hard to cut the sugar out with this bean (or at least reduce to one lump).

Onwards and upwards! Got two more Foundry roasts in the freezer (Ethiopian Guji Highland Farm and the Colombian), but going to try and nail this Kenyan Peaberry before trying those out.


----------



## d_lash

Chorongi - a mixed cultivars washed Kenyan with a light roast profile. Brought it back with me from Tim Wendelbroe's in Oslo after it blew my mind in their shop on recent trip. At Norway prices this is one of the most expensive coffees I've ever bought (about £15 for 250g). Amazingly juicy rhubarb with loads of body and such a long, sweet aftertaste. They don't even sell it on their website (just as well, probably) so this is going to be a special couple of weeks. Drinking it 30g:480ml through a chemex.


----------



## ontheslither

Brazil Presente Do Sol*from Rave.

My first try of freshly roasted Coffee and I must say it was lovely.

Does certainly make a change from Supermarket Beans I've been using!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Columbia Finca Sofia

last of my redber collection of beans

very smooth and balanced, lots of toffee flavour


----------



## Hexagram

I very recently got hold of a Gaggia Classic, so I hadn't properly prepared in terms of having some beans sat resting and I quickly blasted through the Django stuff I had in stock. That left me with some Mexican beans I'd got from Coffee Compass, but they are too fresh. I tried contacting a few roasters I hadn't tried yet to see if they had any which had been sat around a little while and I wound up with some Debo from Outpost in Nottingham. It's absolutely superb!


----------



## steveholt

Ecuador - Los Tolas, washed Bourbon from Great Coffee of Aarhus as a 18g - 335g chemex.

Its a good bourbon. Chocolatey smooth and in this case livened up with a hint of lemon.

Easy coffee, good coffee.

I have a half kilo of el Salvador pacamara espresso roast from the same shop queued up for my hopper next.


----------



## Step21

Been away and had a self imposed coffee exile for 10 days or so. Just opened my first roast of Kenya Othaya Chinga SL28/34 natural 13 days post roast. Brewed in the Brewista smart dripper with a Kalita 185 filter.

Delicious. Fragrant, light bodied sweet blueberry/violet with a touch of a darker liquorice and tobacco on the finish. Clean for a natural.

Very difficult to pick a preference between the washed and the natural versions of this.


----------



## fluffles

Espresso of Gititu Kenyan roasted by Curve.

17g - 40g - 28s - 24.45% EY 

Big blackcurrants and blackberries, something a bit floral (fast becoming the most over used coffee descriptor). Really intense, was much better diluted with a splash of water


----------



## Benjijames28

Costa coffee for me today. It was pretty nice, always depends who has made it!

Looking forward to visiting a few proper coffee shops this weekend.


----------



## fatboyslim

hasyldz said:


> Drinking Tambaya, Kenya from Caravan this morning. Love a Kenyan however not the juiciest ive had, even from them. Want it more juicier and crisp like apples.


How about this? Same washing station/mill? Going to give it a few days to rest but pretty excited to try it.


----------



## Steve78

1st flat white from the Foundry Kenyan Rianjangi Peaberry that has been resting for the last week. 18g -> 40g in 40s, lovely and fruity even through the milk but going to try grinding a little bit finer to see if I can get more sweetness.


----------



## dan1502

I'm really enjoying this Honduran natural Geisha from Origin. So much so I've ordered some more for work and also a bag of the washed to compare. Yum.

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/casona-geisha-natural?variant=12965747687497


----------



## Jony

dan1502 said:


> I'm really enjoying this Honduran natural Geisha from Origin. So much so I've ordered some more for work and also a bag of the washed to compare. Yum.
> 
> https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/casona-geisha-natural?variant=12965747687497


Was going to get this so it's good then.


----------



## dan1502

Yes, I thought I'd give it a go having recently enjoyed this:


----------



## Jony

Yep me to, just going to open the Nansebo and I am on Casajera, luckily local coffee shop stock origin


----------



## fatboyslim

The CHC Kenyan Tambaya is a total juicy banger! One of the juiciest coffees I've tasted. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Deansie26

I've got a nice little selection going on at the minute. Big thanks to Jeesby for indroducing me to these, especially the square mile, it's amazing.


----------



## Elcee

A natural/dry processed pacamara from El Salvador "Finca La Colombia" roasted by Horsham: lhttps://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/collections/all-coffee/products/el-salvador-finca-la-colombia-natural

To me its super fruity and boozy and tastes like fruit punch.


----------



## Dr Forinor

What a lovely juicy, sweet cup this is!!


----------



## Stanic

at the wife's grandma place - the snifter works really well with the excellent Burundi Gakenke from Craft House Coffee


----------



## steveholt

Tim Wendelboe - Caballero Geisha. Honduras

V60 - Clean clean clean clean, orange, sweet and delicate but not wussy. That Jasmine note is there, but not overpowering nor in the foreground. This is really really good. Really really clean.

Followed by -

Tim Webdelboe - Caballero Catuai

V60 - Milk Chocolate, sweet but after the Geisha it is unmistakably muddy. It is a good coffee, a speciailty coffee that tastes like sweet coffee, but the geisha is just remarkably clean in comparison.

It was nice to do these on the back of some good filter beans of late, Django Kenyan from Dog and Hat was a very good orangey Kenyan. I had an ecuadorian bourbon filter roast from Great

Coffee too. The Ecuadorian was another high quality chocolatey filter coffee.

The TW Honduras Geisha was, while not being a floral bomb, just a cut above the rest based on sweetness and being so so so clean.

I have a bag of TW Finca Tamana Espresso roast, which I will compare to a bag of Great coffee espresso roast for a post in a day or two.


----------



## Elcee

A washed Burundi red bourdon from Muttley & Jack's coffee roasters, which I got as part of last month's Dog & Hat subscription. To me this one is fruity and tangy with vibrant flavours of blackberries, mango and white grapefruit juice. It's a real fruit bomb and is absolutely delicious.


----------



## MWJB

This from April, 41.7g:660g in a Melitta 102...all water in at 4:20, dry bed 4:43.

Lot Number: #92

Location: Gesha Village, Bench-Maji, Ethiopia

Producer: Adam Overton and Partners

Varietal: Gesha 1931 (G31)

Growing Altitude: 1909 - 2069 MASL

Processing Method: Natural

Harvest: October 2017 - January 2018

Flavour Notes: Peach, Candied Lemon and Jasmine

I'm getting more orange than lemon, very clean for a natural, light body but sweet & tasty.


----------



## Banjoman

Foundry - Guji Highland Farm, Ethiopia - very yummy!

First cup of this - not yet dialled in!!!

17.8g in: 27 g out 128 secs! then drunk as a long black at 1:2 with (Welsh tap) water.

I was aiming for my usual first try of 1:2 in about 30 secs but clearly ground a bit too fine, a bit surprisingly after last week's dialled in Foundry - Rio Magdalena, Colombia. I tried it anyway of course. Fantastic flavour of lime, as described in the blurb by Foundry! As quite a novice, I was blown away by the pronounced and very likeable flavour of lime. To date, I've very much favoured the flavour of darker roasts, a la Compass Coffee, but this will be pointing me at Ethiopian beans to get to know them better.

Not sure if I can improve on this flavour by 'dialling in'. I'll try a bit coarser and see what happens to the flavour. Note that most of this 128 seconds, when the espresso was dribbling slowly out of the pf, was at a very low pressure - see the profile in my signature below.


----------



## Elcee

A washed Kenyan Kianderi AA from Horsham Coffee Roasters: https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/collections/all-coffee/products/kianderi-aa

A classic Kenyan coffee. Super clean and fruity. The notes on the bag nail it. I get rhubarb and blackcurrant with a toffee finish. Just really nice


----------



## steveholt

Right.

Tim wendelboe Finca Tamana "espresso for milk"

This is washed caturra and varietal Colombia from Colombia.

As a straight 2.1 espresso this is sugar sweet acidic and screams a red currant note of sharp slightly dry muddiness. It was a surprisingly acidic "Nordic espresso roast" and why...

Well in milk the acidity and sweetness shine through. I guess that's why it's espresso for milk.

This is again a good coffee. A clean sharp sweet Colombian. Not complex but very balanced. You'd build a blend around this model.

For comparison I have gone through half a kilo of Great Coffee - El Salvador Santa petrona washed pacamara.

This is an espresso roast too.

If I didn't see the beans or the bag. I'd guess this as a good but not spectacular El Salvador bourbon. The cup was milk chocolate with a hint of vanilla. A little dry, short of roasty but there was a dryness there.

This was comforting and comfortable and gave a safe and so so so reliable flat white.

I'd love a filter roast of this bean to see where it .. came from, were fruity notes or much acidy lost. Were they lost for a greater good :??

Wendelboe wins this round. Both were tasty, but Finca Tamana was more balanced and more complex than the well done but one note Pacamara.

All imo of course


----------



## steveholt

MWJB said:


> This from April, 41.7g:660g in a Melitta 102...all water in at 4:20, dry bed 4:43.
> 
> Lot Number: #92
> 
> Location: Gesha Village, Bench-Maji, Ethiopia
> 
> Producer: Adam Overton and Partners
> 
> Varietal: Gesha 1931 (G31)
> 
> Growing Altitude: 1909 - 2069 MASL
> 
> Processing Method: Natural
> 
> Harvest: October 2017 - January 2018
> 
> Flavour Notes: Peach, Candied Lemon and Jasmine
> 
> I'm getting more orange than lemon, very clean for a natural, light body but sweet & tasty.


Hi Mark,

Thanks for the notes on this one.

I had my eye on this bean actually.

Would you regard it as 'worth it' ?


----------



## MWJB

steveholt said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the notes on this one.
> 
> I had my eye on this bean actually.
> 
> Would you regard it as 'worth it' ?


I guess so, it came via subscription, so they'll all cost me the same (150DKK)?


----------



## Step21

Costa Rica red honey geisha - Finca Don Pepe

First time for tasting Geisha, first time roasting either Geisha or a Costa Rican so some trepidation.

Nice full orange blossom aroma on grinding. Quite a sensory experience brewed as V60. Light bodied, clean but yet heavy with flavour. Loads of acidity with a full orange blossom edge. Sweet but tart at the same time and just about everything in between.

With a Kalita 185 I was getting lemon before the orange. Overall I'd like a little more sweetness next time.

A very interesting bean and thankfully not a disaster.


----------



## MWJB

Well, evening now, but a stonking cup of Talor & Jorgen, Kenya, Kainamui - vineous & malty, just about on the edge at 22.8%EY.

12g at 6 clicks on a Hario Slim.

Wm Bartlett 3 hole cone.

Bloom 20g with a stir.

0:40 add up to 80g in a spiral

1:00 add up to 140g down the middle

1:20 add up to 200g down the middle.

Swirl at fill, dry bed 3:10.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> This from April, 41.7g:660g in a Melitta 102...all water in at 4:20, dry bed 4:43.
> 
> Lot Number: #92
> 
> Location: Gesha Village, Bench-Maji, Ethiopia
> 
> I'm getting more orange than lemon, very clean for a natural, light body but sweet & tasty.


Did you get to measure the EY on this one?


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Did you get to measure the EY on this one?


Sorry, no, an office brew. Will measure some at home hopefully later in the week.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Sorry, no, an office brew. Will measure some at home hopefully later in the week.


I did manage to get through the Nicaragua Limoncillo Pacamara, also from April, though didn't feel like I could get the best out of it. Was really not very soluble (averaging 18-18.5%) although it had some pleasant peachy notes and but also a bit fragile.


----------



## Marmottefarcie

After not really enjoying three different Ethiopian Yirgacheffe's, I received some Break Fluid BFGT V10 today that is much more to my taste.It's probably considered sacrilege to prefer the Guatemalan bean over the floral Ethiopian but the whole family agrees with me. I found the Break Fluid by accident after looking for the best deal on V60 filter papers. Happy find.


----------



## Step21

Kenya Karagoto AB SL 28/34 washed in the Brewista steeping brewer (kalita 185)

Tastes like a dark boiled seville orange marmalade type of orange with added golden syrup and blackcurrant. Nice.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Did you get to measure the EY on this one?


12g @ 2+4 on Feldgrind

Wm Bartlett 3 hole cone.

Bloom 20g with a stir.

0:40 add up to 80g in a spiral

1:00 add up to 140g down the middle

1:20 add up to 200g down the middle.

Swirl at fill, dry bed 3:10.

20.54%EY (average for this recipe & grinder is 20.44%).


----------



## MWJB

Long & Short Ato W, Guji Ethiopia - Juicy, sweet & floral. Delicious. Roasted a month ago.

12g @ 2+4 on Feldgrind

Melitta 102, 1 hole cone.

Bloom 20g with a stir.

0:40 add up to 80g in a spiral

1:00 add up to 140g down the middle

1:20 add up to 200g down the middle.

Swirl at fill, dry bed 2:33.


----------



## adaml

Guatemala El Limon Washed Pacamara, lovely with both my Aeropress and Gaggia. I've come to expect good things from Hasbean:good:


----------



## Stanic

Costarican Finca La Pastora washed catimor and caturra from a slovak Karma Coffee café and micro roaster - distinct honey and brown sugar sweetness


----------



## MildredM

They got this spot on when they said Funky! Talk about cherry, it is like a big mouthful of cherry bubblegum (no idea about bubblegum really but that's what I kept thinking)


















The first thing you notice is the size and lightness of the beans. 15g in every bean cellar -










Lovely golden brown fluffy grounds . . .










Need to adjust the OCD slightly for this one!










It all tamped down ok though -










15g / 38s / 33g










One without and another one with milk -










I could drink this until the cows come home


----------



## 9719

^^^^^

Don't you mean sheep


----------



## the_partisan

I have the same beans, but roasted by April though they sourced the greens from Has Bean. He sent it for free since previous shipment was messed up. Typically don't enjoy Naturals but these ones aren't too bad. Very sweet once cooled down and I also get cherries. Still not too fond of funky Natural notes though. Brewed with Kalita 155:

EK43 S #12

16g dose

0:00 40g bloom and swirl

0:30 fill up to 150g and swirl

1:00 fill up to 260g and swirl

dry bed at 2:30, 20% EY


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> They got this spot on when they said Funky! Talk about cherry, it is like a big mouthful of cherry bubblegum (no idea about bubblegum really but that's what I kept thinking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you notice is the size and lightness of the beans. 15g in every bean cellar -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely golden brown fluffy grounds . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to adjust the OCD slightly for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all tamped down ok though -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15g / 38s / 33g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One without and another one with milk -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could drink this until the cows come home


looks as if you should have thrown your titfer in the 'latte art challenge 2018' ring @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Chap-a-chino said:


> looks as if you should have thrown your titfer in the 'latte art challenge 2018' ring @MildredM


Hahaha! I'm starting to think it might have been less stressful - 3 sessions tonight, all needing magic words, posts, encouragement and then polls setting up and everything


----------



## the_partisan

Brewed the Nicaragua Limoncillo again using Aeropress, I think it worked very nicely with immersion..

Using Aeropress + Prismo w/ Metal Filter

EK43 S #10

14g dose

200g water

All water in at once, stir generously, steep 1 min, stir 3 times and then push very gently all the way down.

Didn't measure EY (syringe filters are too precious) but very nice rounded mouthfeel, no silt. Could be tad sweeter perhaps. The fermented "funkiness" seems more balanced when brewed this way.


----------



## Step21

My Brewista smart dripper (aka Kalita 185) met it's demise sadly with one of those innocuous kitchen accidents. Not much more than a little knock and the glass shattered.

So, always keen to try something new, I have got a porcelain Kalita 155 as I tend to make small brews. I am surprised just how small and cute it is. Tiny!

First brew yesterday was a disaster. For some reason I thought it would need a coarser grind than my usual Brewista 185 setting. Turned out sour. Worst brew I've had in a very long time. Very fast draining - all over by 2:30. 185 brews tend to be 3:30 to 4 mins.

Tried again this morning using my V60 setting with an odds n ends brew of leftovers, from Burundi, Kenya, Ethiopia, Costa Rica. This time bang on the money, sweet and fruity. Stonking in fact. Think I'm going to like this brewer.

13.5g dose 225g water

Bloom very gently with 13g water

@40s pour very gently up to 80g

@1:20 insert aeropress funnel just inside top of filter (perfect fit) and pour slowly to 150g

@2:00 pour rest via AP lid to 225g

Drained by 2:45


----------



## the_partisan

155 seems to drain fairly fast, not sure why. My Kalita 185 brews using same grind setting/recipe usually took 3:30-5:00 where as with 155 never seems to take more than 2:30 or so.


----------



## fluffles

the_partisan said:


> 155 seems to drain fairly fast, not sure why. My Kalita 185 brews using same grind setting/recipe usually took 3:30-5:00 where as with 155 never seems to take more than 2:30 or so.


Same. The 155 doesn't clog the paper as easily. Maybe less room for fines to move around. Or perhaps the steeper angle of the walls makes some difference


----------



## Step21

Just brewed another 155 brew coming in at 2:35. It looks then like that will be typical. Another very pleasant brew - Ethiopian natural Guji Ana Sora. Nice and sweet with lemon and blueberry acidity.

Must be difficult to brew with a coarser grind on this. Maybe lots of mini pours?


----------



## slamm

Just had probably the best cap so far from one of my fave beans this year Foundry Rianjangi. It was all a bit of a mistake really but boy did it work.. ground finer than intended by mistake at 1.2 on my new Feld47, the pull was looooong and pretty tough at 50s, plus 24s pi.. 16.2g / 38g at a slightly higher temp than I usually aim for. Perhaps got a higher extraction than I am normally able to get with the smaller burrs of the aergrind, I really dont know. But I have always had problems in the past grinding finer with the pav so maybe the slightly larger burrs might change that somehow, perhaps the particle size distribution is better. As the beans were straight out of the freezer had been planning to grind coarser at 1.4, +0.1 on the setting I had previously copied from my feld, but this mistake worked out very nicely indeed.


----------



## the_partisan

Kenya Kainamui from Talor & Jorgen as part of the "discovery" membership. I got two bags of it and put one in the freezer for now.

smelled really incredible out of the bag, was almost drooling all the way home from post office









Kalita 155

EK43 S #12

16g dose/260g two pours, same recipe as previous posts here

very wine like, and delicious. Very strong aroma. Ended up at 21% EY. Could probably grind a little finer on this one.


----------



## Snakehips

Amongst other things, very much enjoying Pharmacie's latest offering of their seasonal blend - THE CURE


----------



## fluffles

Square mile mugaga PB Kenya, espresso roast.

Possibly best spro of the year for me. Proper juicy banger. 16g - 43g - 25s


----------



## MildredM

fluffles said:


> Square mile mugaga PB Kenya, espresso roast.
> 
> Possibly best spro of the year for me. Proper juicy banger. 16g - 43g - 25s


We love this too - it's a real treat!!


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Kenya Kainamui from Talor & Jorgen as part of the "discovery" membership. I got two bags of it and put one in the freezer for now.
> 
> smelled really incredible out of the bag, was almost drooling all the way home from post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalita 155
> 
> EK43 S #12
> 
> 16g dose/260g two pours, same recipe as previous posts here
> 
> very wine like, and delicious. Very strong aroma. Ended up at 21% EY. Could probably grind a little finer on this one.


Tried a different recipe with the same beans

Kalita 155

EK 43 S #9.5

13.5g dose/240g water

30g bloom, up to 150g at :30 and up to 240g at 1:15, drained just before 3:00

RO water

1.52% TDS, 23.6% EY

extremely sweet and syrupy with a lot of acidity. Probably should have a little buffer in the water to balance it out more. But really delicious. Not all coffees taste great when grinding this fine, but this one does, not sure if it's because it's a Kenyan or because it's just roasted very well.


----------



## Step21

Brewing my latest batch of an old favourite - Ethiopian natural Rocko Mountain in the Kalita 155. Gorgeous strawberry and lime acidity with a soucon of booze.


----------



## Obnic

This:










Not sure it's billed as an espresso coffee but it's YUMMY! Chocolate sweetness with something floral like violet and a bit funky.

This is the first shot: 18g in 36g ish. Playing with profiles again so 15s ish preinfusion (until little beads on underside of basket), 20s pause, then a flat 9bar shunt because I think I ground it a bit fine this time so it needed some pressure to pour properly.

Edit: of course it could just be that it tastes good only because I have an epic head cold...

Edit2: tried pulling it a bit short ie 34g and it went a bit essential oil / perfume on me. Seems happier with a standard + ratio. Drunk four shots now, feeling a bit skittish, like Beavis on sugar.


----------



## MildredM

Feel better soon @Obnic









On with the LSOL CHC offering here. It really has turned into something delicious with the extra week resting. 15.5g / 35g / 38s

Had to wind the grinder down a bit, even more now from when I tried it at the weekend. It's like Darjeeling-tea-turned-into-coffee tasting!


----------



## Elcee

A black honey processed Honduran roasted by Cairngorm Coffee. I get pineapple and red berries. It's clean, sweet and tangy.


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> It really has turned into something delicious with the extra week resting. 15.5g / 35g / 38s
> 
> Had to wind the grinder down a bit, even more now from when I tried it at the weekend. It's like Darjeeling-tea-turned-into-coffee tasting!


It's incredible how great can beans be with a bit of resting!

I had the darjeeling stuff with some Nicaragua from Hasbean some year ago too


----------



## coffeefanatic232

Single origin Ethiopian medium roast from Coopers Coffee Company. Not bad -- pretty bright!


----------



## henrystclair

This morning? Organic Nicaraguan blend from Monmouth. Looooooovely!


----------



## the_partisan

Tim Wendelboe's Los Pirineos Pacamara as part of the October sub

Brewed using Moccamaster

#12 grind size on EK43 S

27g dose

490g water (RO + some tap water mixed)

close filter for the first 30 seconds and stir to wet all grounds.

At 00:30 Open filter fully, close lid

At 02:00 Once all the water has been dispersed, stir the top once more

Drained around 4:00, 1.22% TDS 19.5% EY.

Not the most soluble coffee, but so delicious, with lots of notes of chocolate and almonds. Definitely one of the tastiest coffees I've had in the last few months..


----------



## jj-x-ray

Compass Brighton lanes blend.....rich and full bodied


----------



## Elcee

A natural processed coffee from El Salvador roasted by Cairngorm Coffee. It's rich and fruity and I get notes of candied orange peel, tropical fruit and cocoa. A juicy banger as they say. Cairngorm Coffee are LSOL material in my opinion.


----------



## filthynines

Home roasted (smug face) Ethiopian Gera on espresso. Notes of raspberry, very clean. Lovely.


----------



## Step21

Costa Rica red honey caturra Arbar Finca Manantial - greens from HasBean

This is a strange one so far. Brewed in the Bonavita immersion. Very sweet. Dominated by a strong red fruit skin mixed with lemongrass. Down the cup it mellows and notes of melon and soft red fruit like pomegranate appear with a bit of lime/lemon. It's a very odd combination of flavours that don't quite work for me.

I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has tried this roasted from HasBean


----------



## Step21

Just to show how variable coffee can be I brewed another Costa Rican red honey caturra Finca La Pira in the Brewista steeping brewer

This one I really like. Reminds me of green tea with added apple and jasmine. Smells like tea. Has a crisp clean quality. Sweet with a note of raspberry becoming a crisp pink apple finish. If this was a blind tasting I'd guess it was a Yirgacheffe.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Talor & Jorgen, Kii, Kirinyaga, Kenya - Syrupy green apple & spice. Delicious!
> 
> 41.7g:660g, Melitta.
> 
> Bloom 60g with a stir for 40s, then 60g every 20s (continuous pour) down the middle, all in at 4:04, dry bed 4:09.


Same beans, though different batch

Moccamaster

EK43 S #12

27g coffee/490g water

Heat the Moccamaster up with ~2 cups of water. I measured the temp to be rather low in the first few bursts, might not be an issue if you're making a full pot but definitely an issue for smaller batches.

Stir the slurry at 0:15 and keep filter closed until 0:45, final stir and shake at 2:00

Flat bed at 3:40

1.32% TDS, 21.5% EY

Deliciously juicy and like drinking apple juice when cooled down.

I'm amazed how much more juicy well-roasted coffees end up from the Moccamaster are compared to my Kalitas, which I think might be temperature? Now that I've drank ~425ml of coffee all in one go, no more coffee for today.


----------



## Step21

I wonder if it might be temperature as well.

I just brewed a Kenyan SL28 in the Bonavita Immersion brewer but as drip. I preheated the porcelain vessel - I think it is probably the most heat retentive of my brewers. Kettle set to 98C and reset to 98C after the bloom and before first pour.

This is a roast I know is not optimal. When brewed as immersion and Kalita 155 it had mouth puckering acidity on the finish. Too tart by far.

But brewed as above it seemed cleaner, sweeter and juicier. Blackcurrant and orange which seemed to go more of an apple as it cooled. Still tart but much less so.


----------



## thesmileyone

Bought some Whittards... they stank in their pack and absolutely stank when grinding. Made me gag.

But the latte tastes yummy.... how does that work? Very oily...

https://www.whittard.co.uk/coffee/guatemala-elephant-coffee-111047.html


----------



## jonnycooper29

thesmileyone said:


> Bought some Whittards... they stank in their pack and absolutely stank when grinding. Made me gag.
> 
> But the latte tastes yummy.... how does that work? Very oily...
> 
> https://www.whittard.co.uk/coffee/guatemala-elephant-coffee-111047.html


Hang on a second, I'm confused.. make an espresso with a Moka pot?!


----------



## hotmetal

Stove top does often get compared with espresso due to its intensity and volume, but of course technically it's not. Which leads me to wonder... is "whittard" some new term of abuse?! As in "look at that whittard trying to make espresso without an espresso machine..."

Pretty much everything ending in tard seems to be an insult on social media nowadays (with the possible exception of 'leotard' - unless that's what they call the cowardly lion out of Wiztard of Oz?)



jonnycooper29 said:


> Hang on a second, I'm confused.. make an espresso with a Moka pot?!


----------



## archcherub

Vietnamese coffee! got hooked on it a few month ago.

except instead of iced, i usually have it hot in the morning

prefer hot beverage in the morning to wake up


----------



## hotmetal

Due to my failure to set the timer on my espresso machine, I've been 'forced' to crack straight in to my recent delivery of foundry's Rocko Mountain in the Aeropress (conveniently overlooking the pile of other beans that are first in the brew queue).

This turned an early morning double face palm incident into a good coffee day. To paraphrase James Brown: "get on up, without a coffee machine, uh...!"

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Step21

First V60 brew of DR Congo "Rebuild Women's Hope" which is a washed bourbon grown by a collective empowering women on Idjwi Island, Lake Kivu, which borders Rwanda to the east and Burundi to the south ( I think). Apparently Congo is one of the most dangerous places to be a woman.

In the cup, it has similarities with a Kenyan with a noticeable blackurrant acidity, but not huge "in your face" type Kenyan acidity. Sweet with a heavy layered mouthfeel and flavours of cocoa and yellow raisins. Very promising.


----------



## Jony

Figgy Goodness. Excuse the crappy art it's a start.


----------



## salty

Jony said:


> Figgy Goodness. Excuse the crappy art it's a start.


Figgy goodness sounds delicious. And I'd be well happy with the art


----------



## Snakehips

Foundry Rio Magdalena - Colombia........roasted on 24/4...... six months in the freezer.......









Three lovely cups from that today!


----------



## Jony

Well I picked this up from a Man called DaveC anyone know him? Whilst I had a spare day in London popped up to Weybridge as you do! This is the first time my coffee as had a perfect pour time and no spotting on a 4 week old bean. So obviously it's down to the roast. Thanks again @DavecUK.


----------



## steveholt

3Fe - kiamaina AA as a pourover.

Kenyan acidity tamed by good roasting to deliver a clean sweet fruity coffee whilst also highlighting that some roasters are just better than others sometimes.

Best filter brew since September's bags of wendleboe.


----------



## Step21

Columbia Finca La Chorrera, Caturra - sugar cane decaf process

My first foray into roasting a decaf, mostly out of curiosity. Sounds obvious, but weirdly there is no chaff, due to the processing.

This is rather tasty. Very simple, but none the worse for that. Deep apricot and light caramel in the V60. Sweet as well. Quite easily the best cup of decaf I have yet tasted.

Admittedly, it's been a long time since I last tried one. So this is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## fatboyslim

Very excited about these. Dived straight into the Ato natural and it's a juicy strawberry refresher bar!


----------



## Batian

Home roasted Ethiopian Guji Highland Farm. This was roasted 18.10.18. It is still improving. Blueberry/Blackcurrant? citrus zest perfume?

Nice.

http://www.gujihighlandcoffee.com/farm


----------



## filthynines

@Batian

One of my all-time favourite beans. From where did you source them, please?


----------



## Batian

filthynines said:


> @Batian
> 
> One of my all-time favourite beans. From where did you source them, please?


I bought them as wholesale green beans from the importer, Falcon Speciality........


----------



## PPapa

Drove from Glasgow to Edinburgh today to get a shot from Londinium-II just to learn they are serving Italian Aroma beans that punch the rubber tyres even through their massive (250ml+?) flat whites.

A bit of a disappointment, but Londiniums are sexy. Here's that...


----------



## filthynines

Batian said:


> I bought them as wholesale green beans from the importer, Falcon Speciality........


Thanks. Hopefully before too long I'll be able to buy in the quantity they sell


----------



## Kitkat

Foundry Rio Magdalena as Flatiato (something between a macchiato and flat white). Too slow and tastes a bit over extracted but so very welcome after weeks and weeks of coffee purgatory. I finally have my machine back from a friend's after extensive building work in my flat. Over the past 7 weeks I have had one - yes one - proper coffee. Plus 2 Neros (and 1 starf*cks but I'm trying to forget that whole experience). I have been so deprived and don't know how I've got through it. So good to have everything back home where it belongs, even if I can't decide where to put it in my new kitchen.


----------



## johnealey

PPapa said:


> Drove from Glasgow to Edinburgh today to get a shot from Londinium-II just to learn they are serving Italian Aroma beans that punch the rubber tyres even through their massive (250ml+?) flat whites.
> 
> A bit of a disappointment, but Londiniums are sexy. Here's that...


If you had a shot from a regular either original L1 or L-R then they not much different apart from ease of pre infusion (line fed only) and a complete lack of pump noise (you do hear the boiler doing its thing and the water filling boiler bit other than that)

Persons subjecting L2's to Italian Aroma beans...thats just cruelty and should be reported to the NSPCL ( so we can send the team round to "train 'em 'ard"







)

John


----------



## MildredM

johnealey said:


> If you had a shot from a regular either original L1 or L-R then they not much different apart from ease of pre infusion (line fed only) and a complete lack of pump noise (you do hear the boiler doing its thing and the water filling boiler bit other than that)
> 
> Persons subjecting L2's to Italian Aroma beans...thats just cruelty and should be reported to the NSPCL ( so we can send the team round to "train 'em 'ard"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> John


 It's a crying shame, it really is.


----------



## Snakehips

^^^^ Exactly that ^^^^

I'm disappointed for you.


----------



## fatboyslim

This year's Ato natural from Long and Short is another absolute banger! Perfect example of a top draw Ethiopian coffee....roast isn't bad either


----------



## rdpx

Enjoying this one

Very dark

Using 15g


----------



## MildredM

Thoroughly enjoying this today - fruity-deliciousness however we brew it


----------



## Muahahaha

Looks divine


----------



## Rakesh

39Steps natural El Salvador, La Esmeralda. 18g>38g 44s. Super sweet and juicy red fruit and dark chocolate


----------



## Nurse-Lisa

Hi i'm new to this forum. We have just bought a new coffee machine and are currently enjoying the costa beans from home although found them quite expensive £18 per 1kg. Is there anywhere else i can buy these any cheaper?


----------



## MildredM

Nurse-Lisa said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum. We have just bought a new coffee machine and are currently enjoying the costa beans from home although found them quite expensive £18 per 1kg. Is there anywhere else i can buy these any cheaper?


It's quite a specialist coffee forum Nurse-Lisa and probably not the best place to ask about cheap Costa beans - try eBay maybe?


----------



## marcuswar

Nurse-Lisa said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum. We have just bought a new coffee machine and are currently enjoying the costa beans from home although found them quite expensive £18 per 1kg. Is there anywhere else i can buy these any cheaper?


£18 for 1kg sounds reasonable to me, coffeecompass' mystery9 beans work out at about £16 for 1kg delivered if you use the forum discount code.

I'm actually more surprised that you can get hold of them as i thought they'd stopped selling them to the general public. They only seem to sell preground or Tasimo/nespress (i forget which).


----------



## Nurse-Lisa

My son bought them in store.


----------



## Jony

Nurse-Lisa said:


> My son bought them in store.


Don't do it again it's your final warning,haha


----------



## MildredM

Ou Yang - floral and thick - and from China! Like









15.2g/35g/46s

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/ou-yang


----------



## the_partisan

April Coffee's November sub, Honduras - Hernan Gomez, washed Catuai

Brewed on Moccamaster

EK43 S #12

27g coffee 490g water (55g/L)

Preheat machine with ~100ml water

Keep filter holder closed for the first 30 seconds, stirring thoroughly

Stir at the top at 2:00

Flat bed at 3:30

419g out, 1.28% TDS at 20.5% EY

Very sweet and chocolatey and some nice wine like acidity.


----------



## Marmottefarcie

Found this at our local market - local roaster (who is Colombian). Apparently roasted for filter but I'm putting it through an L1 8.8g at a time. 'Lush'


----------



## Kitkat

Foundry Rianjangi Peaberry. You know it's good when you go straight back for a second one. Really enjoying this and regretting only buying a small bag.


----------



## moots

Kitkat said:


> Foundry Rianjangi Peaberry. You know it's good when you go straight back for a second one. Really enjoying this and regretting only buying a small bag.


I had a look at the customer descriptions on the website... "rowdy chocolate orange", I'll have to give this a go!


----------



## alphahelix

This morning I finally got round to trying Dusty Ape's offering in the November subscription from Dog & Hat - I'm really impressed so far, had one espresso which was really good but also just tried it in a flat white and it's excellent, works great with the milk







This is also my first month with Dog & Hat so I'm looking forward to what else they have to offer! Unfortunately I was not a fan of The Steamie's offering but I was glad to try something lighter than I would normally opt for.


----------



## the_partisan

Talor & Jorgen - El Salvador Los Pirineos Honey Processed Pacamara as part of the "adventure" sub. Another great coffee from them.

Brewed on Moccamaster, 27g coffee/490g water, my usual recipe (see earlier posts). Draiend at 3:00, rather quick but still 20% EY. Taste descriptions were spot on on, really taste like red apple & walnut. Moccamaster brews seem to be a lot more consistent after pre-heating the machine with 150-200ml water.

I also had the honey processed pacamara roasted by Tim Wendelboe earlier last month but these taste quite different, so I'm not sure if they're the same greens?. They're both supposed to be honey processed pacamaras from same farm. Tim Wendelboe one was very chocolaty and not so much funk, these smell quite funky and do not taste so much chocolate but more fruit & walnut.


----------



## L&R

Saturn was in my cup this morning


----------



## steveholt

3fe - Finca Alaska; El Salvador Washed Bourbon.

Sharp enough to be an interesting comfort espresso.


----------



## PPapa

alphahelix said:


> This morning I finally got round to trying Dusty Ape's offering in the November subscription from Dog & Hat - I'm really impressed so far, had one espresso which was really good but also just tried it in a flat white and it's excellent, works great with the milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my first month with Dog & Hat so I'm looking forward to what else they have to offer! Unfortunately I was not a fan of The Steamie's offering but I was glad to try something lighter than I would normally opt for.
> 
> View attachment 37530


I cancelled D&H subscription after a year because of how variable the beans are. I don't think many will enjoy both Dusty Ape's and Steamie's offerings. It's such a shame since it's been great to try different roasters at no cost of shipping for a single bag.

I had to give away the Dusty Ape beans to a colleague who ground them with a blade grinder and said it's best coffee he ever. I am enjoying Steamie's Honduras though!


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Talor & Jorgen - El Salvador Los Pirineos Honey Processed Pacamara as part of the "adventure" sub. Another great coffee from them.
> 
> Brewed on Moccamaster, 27g coffee/490g water, my usual recipe (see earlier posts). Draiend at 3:00, rather quick but still 20% EY. Taste descriptions were spot on on, really taste like red apple & walnut. Moccamaster brews seem to be a lot more consistent after pre-heating the machine with 150-200ml water.
> 
> I also had the honey processed pacamara roasted by Tim Wendelboe earlier last month but these taste quite different, so I'm not sure if they're the same greens?. They're both supposed to be honey processed pacamaras from same farm. Tim Wendelboe one was very chocolaty and not so much funk, these smell quite funky and do not taste so much chocolate but more fruit & walnut.


My roast from T&J was a fair bit darker than from TW.


----------



## DogandHat

PPapa said:


> I cancelled D&H subscription after a year because of how variable the beans are. I don't think many will enjoy both Dusty Ape's and Steamie's offerings. It's such a shame since it's been great to try different roasters at no cost of shipping for a single bag.
> 
> I had to give away the Dusty Ape beans to a colleague who ground them with a blade grinder and said it's best coffee he ever. I am enjoying Steamie's Honduras though!


Hey PPapa, so sorry to see you go and thanks for all your support over the past year.

We do pride ourselves on providing an exceptionally varied selection of coffee each month and for us that's the beauty of coffee - it always leads to discussions  That's why we aim to select the coffees objectively (interestingly, that Peru is an 87 scoring coffee - which puts it towards the higher end of the coffee we've put in the subs and it had a cherry tomato flavour note we'd never included before) and let the members enjoy (hopefully) the different notes on offer that month.

We have thought about tailoring the subs to different tastes beyond just Filter and Espresso (lighter / darker / discovery / foundation etc), but it's just not feasible for us at the moment.

Glad you're enjoying The Steamie's Honduras (... we love a good, boozy coffee)


----------



## Nicknak

Well nine months into this coffee malarkey I thought I would be adventurous.. So I ordered some Tanzania Majinja beans.. Described as big syrupy , bright lively , apple juice ,orange peel ,butterscotch caramel and chocolate ..

Lovely ..i thought ..

I can definitely taste the apple juice and orange but someone left out the coffee taste







 ..

I can normally taste the coffee is different but not what ..

Back to the America's me thinks


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> My roast from T&J was a fair bit darker than from TW.


Yes, also I realized now that the TW one was actually washed, not honey. Mistake on the website. Still the T&J one tastes great.

Also brewed it with V60 today:

EK43S #12, 15g dose/250g water, 4 pours 30, 1:00, 1:30, 2:00), ended up at 19% EY. It's not the most soluble but tasted great.

The brews do drain very quickly with this bean though. Kudos to Ayae, all the roasts from T&J have been more or less spot on so far. Not sure about the future of the company with Talor getting kicked out, though.


----------



## Snakehips

We are enjoying this Ethiopian from Pharmacie so much that I have just ordered another kilo.









I vacuum seal and freeze about 1.5Kg of a variety of beans at a time and bring out as I need them. With my last two 250g of beans, once opened, I've dosed from frozen and then returned the bag to the freezer. I am pleasantly surprised with both the taste and the consistency.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Just opened my last 250g of CC Cherry Cherry. After working my way through 1kg of CC Jampit and hill & valley- which were ok, just not my thing- I'm so glad to be back on this fantastic bean!

I keep a log of everything so dialling in on the Niche was a doddle, first shot from the bag was fantastic! I will most certainly be ordering more..


----------



## L&R

Domani blend roasted 3 days ago


----------



## MildredM

Tasty natural Ethiopia KAYON MOUNTAIN from Foundry here this morning. 18g/50s/38g brought a fruity balanced cup of deliciousness


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> Tasty natural Ethiopia KAYON MOUNTAIN from Foundry here this morning. 18g/50s/38g brought a fruity balanced cup of deliciousness


I've been brewing this bean in my v60, it's a very good coffee.

As for my cup today... Been to foundry cafe and had a flat white o believe it was a Kenyan coffee. Very good but doesn't top my favourite rocko mountain.

Pretty much all the coffee I drink comes from foundry (nothing wrong with that, plenty to choose from) but if anyone has any suggestions for a coffee to try from another roaster I would be grateful. I'm going to buy a few extra bags for over the Xmas period just to add some variety, not fussed on price I would happily pay for quality.


----------



## the_partisan

Tim Wendelboe November Sub, a washed coffee from Ethiopia - Boji..

Been playing around with adding a bit of preinfusion to my Moccamaster as I had a few inconsistent results earlie. I turned off the machine at 0:15 and turn it on again at 0:45.

EK43 S #13 28g/500g water

412g out

1.38% TDS/21.2% EY

It also seems that the amount of beverage in the carafe can vary +/-15g.

The result was delicious, lots of apricot and I also got s I could probably go a little finer on the grind too.

I might upgrade to a machine which has pre-infusion eventually, looking at Sage Precision Brewer or the Behmor perhaps but none of them are as pretty and compact.


----------



## Stanic

Last bit of the beans that came with the Aergrind metal lid

20 g in 35,7 out


----------



## dev

I thought only Bonanza went darker this year but it appears The Barn also. Wondering why.


----------



## Stanic

this was listed as "espresso roast" so they probably just wanted people to try out

the other sample was a nice light filter roast


----------



## Rhys

Had a nice fruity number earlier. Finca Las Moras Malbec.. erm.. not one I'd add milk to









Thought I'd mention it because I thought it sounded like an S.O.


----------



## steveholt

Forum just killed a big long post.

Hasbean.

Finca las brumas washed gesha. Ok, not great compared to expectations. Clean.

Puente tarrazu finca el potrero washed gesha. Cleaner, floral, sweeter, a much nicer coffee. Will be on sale on hasbean soon, potentially worth checking out.


----------



## steveholt

Copy and paste for the details.

Kaffebox Advent Day 4

Specialty Coffee Advent Calendar - 2018

Dec 4

Elida Estate

Producer: Wilford Lamastus

Origin: Alto Quiel, Boquete, Panama

Roaster: Langøra Kaffebrenneri

Cultivar: Catuaí

Process: Natural

One espresso at 7.15, 18-> 40 in a little too fast

The type of funky but not 'boozy' natural fruit bomb that is increasingly out of fashion. I am really looking forward to a second go at this this evening, and a 1 cup V60 to round it off.

Interesting tasty and fun


----------



## Shaf

I had to have instant coffee until I buy a coffee machine ?


----------



## Stanic

Sq. Mile Red brick, 9 days after roasting, great crema and excellent taste


----------



## MildredM

Thick and gloopy - it's like pudding!

15g/40s/33g


----------



## Step21

What did you make of the "blue raspberry" taste descriptor? Sounds a little strange.

Less of a caffeine kick? Laurina is said to be naturally low in caffeine.

I've got some of the washed version to roast.


----------



## MildredM

Step21 said:


> What did you make of the "blue raspberry" taste descriptor? Sounds a little strange.
> 
> Less of a caffeine kick? Laurina is said to be naturally low in caffeine.
> 
> I've got some of the washed version to roast.


It reminded me of very tasty raspberries. Not sure about the caffeine though, I didn't feel any different to my usual bouncy self after a couple of shots!


----------



## Step21

Obviously didn't give you the blues....


----------



## hummel89

This year El Salvador beans do it for me. Best cup. Beats rocko mountain too..


----------



## Step21

Saying goodbye to two African beans I've really enjoyed over the past few months. I got these greens from Coffee Compass and are still available.

V60 of Tanzania Tarame natural (bourbon I think, not specified): boozy, sweet with a chocolate & raisin Cadbury's fruit and nut vibe. Some yellow plum. Mild acidity.

Immersion of Ethiopian Kochere Yirg (washed indigenous varietals G1): silky soft brown sugar sweetness with peach (low acidity on this roast) and bergamot.

Delicious both.


----------



## MWJB

April, December sub - Finca Limoncillo yellow Pacamara petite, natural - Passion fruit, plenty of passion fruit. Occasional hints of maybe mango & lemon. Juicy & delicious.


----------



## grumpyjag

Just got some of this. Roasted on day of purchase.

https://papercupcoffee.co.uk/products/brazil-mc-miaki-natural

Makes great espresso - not really great french press (but that might have been my fault using too course a grind)


----------



## Christof

A nice cup of Mellow Birds mmm...only Joking

Ive got some Whittards morning blend, Is was a present ok.


----------



## steveholt

Batch brew of cat and cloud's the answer blend.

A nice coffee and pastry to start a day. The ambiance helped.


----------



## Rom

An old one I found in the freezer..


----------



## filthynines

This, purchased in Rome over the weekend. Delicious. Possibly most expensive bag I have ever bought - but did I mention it's my birthday?!


----------



## hotmetal

Looks interesting. Happy birthday f9

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## the_partisan

filthynines said:


> This, purchased in Rome over the weekend. Delicious. Possibly most expensive bag I have ever bought - but did I mention it's my birthday?!


Where abouts in Rome? I'll go there soon









April - Finca Limoncillo, Yellow Pacamara Petite. Brewed using V60 and a rather coarse grind, #14 EK43 S (6 o'clock)

15g dose, 6 pulses of 40g each 30 sec apart for a total 240g.

Ended up at 19.5% EY and really delicious and clean with notes of passionfruit and cherries.


----------



## Obnic

Sadly coming to the end of 250g of Dimtu Tero from Colonna Coffee.

18.5g in to c.40g out at 93c, 15s preinfusion and a declining pressure profile gives a sweet long drink that, I kid you not, smells of Christmas pudding with a splash of brandy.

I know nothing about this bean because it was free with a Black Friday early Chrimble present to myself from Clockwork Espresso (their Push tamper) but it's ruddy marvellous.

Went to buy some more direct from Colonna but they're not offering it anymore. Anyone have any recommendations from their current offerings?


----------



## MildredM

Foundry's RM is an absolute joy!

15g/35s/34g dark chocolate, not overly sweet, fruity. Yummy!










@joey24dirt just a pity you don't live round the corner. The marmalade stash is diminishing fast


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Foundry's RM is an absolute joy!
> 
> 15g/35s/34g dark chocolate, not overly sweet, fruity. Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @joey24dirt just a pity you don't live round the corner. The marmalade stash is diminishing fast


It's only two hours


----------



## fatboyslim

Assembly El Salvador Natural as pour over. Torrents of juiciness! Yum


----------



## jj-x-ray

Still trying to find the sweet spot for extract roasters strong woman blend.....it's quite fruity but rides a narrow ridge between too acidic/sour and bitter.

Have ordered some more compass jampit hit as a reaction


----------



## Rakesh

Crafthouse Guatemala finca palacios. Great acidity, quite a juicy guat with bits of chocolate.


----------



## Stanic

Square Mile Ou Yang


----------



## ohms

Obnic said:


> Sadly coming to the end of 250g of Dimtu Tero from Colonna Coffee.
> 
> 18.5g in to c.40g out at 93c, 15s preinfusion and a declining pressure profile gives a sweet long drink that, I kid you not, smells of Christmas pudding with a splash of brandy.
> 
> I know nothing about this bean because it was free with a Black Friday early Chrimble present to myself from Clockwork Espresso (their Push tamper) but it's ruddy marvellous.
> 
> Went to buy some more direct from Colonna but they're not offering it anymore. Anyone have any recommendations from their current offerings?












You mean... this?


----------



## moots

Rave Columbia Suarez Project, as French press with a splash of cow.

Very tasty, i find it fruity, and that's made in the Bodum which doesn't usually give as much flavour as the Espro (which I'll try tomorrow, of course)


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> April, December sub - Finca Limoncillo yellow Pacamara petite, natural - Passion fruit, plenty of passion fruit. Occasional hints of maybe mango & lemon. Juicy & delicious.


This coffee has morphed quite a bit over the week, went a bit red fruit, now getting a more syrupy, vineous, dark berry flavour - still very tasty, just different.


----------



## Power Freak

Today's filter:

Gardelli - Nensebo (Ethiopia) - Competition Grade

Glorious, exactly what I look for in a filter. Light and fragrant, delicate after taste. Berry fruits in the front and stone fruits in the base.

Today's Spro:

Gardelli - Nano Challa (Ethiopia)

Had this front many roasters in the past, this one is the best. Loving the juicy peaches and apricots in this one, the acidity balances out the sweetness perfectly and I didn't have the grinder totally dialled in (1st attempt with a new coffee)


----------



## steveholt

Today was for espresso and filter, a return to maybe my coffee of the year.. Defo top 3

50g of Caballero Geisha

Producer: Marysabel Caballero & Moises Herrera

Origin: Chinacla, La Paz, Honduras

Roaster: Tim Wendelboe

Cultivar: Geisha

Process: Washed

Filter is sweet and clean. Subtle floral. So so clean.

Espresso thanks to niches forgiveness and vesuvius forgiveness...

18g to 45g in 38sec including 8sec 2bar preinfusion.

Floral, sweet clean and... While there may be room to improve..this was a 1 shot have a go at an intuited settings shot . There was no flaw in the cup. This was really good. As good as the filter.

Good coffee


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> This coffee has morphed quite a bit over the week, went a bit red fruit, now getting a more syrupy, vineous, dark berry flavour - still very tasty, just different.


Yes I finished the bag few days ago, and the last few brews tasted very boozy and red berry, still good though. Seems like the passion fruit flavour/aromatics was very volatile? It seemed to do better at the lower end of extraction (18-19%) if I pushed it too far it ended up tasting very acidic.

Currently enjoying Talor & Jorgen - Ethiopia Boji which I previous had from Tim Wendelboe for some reason both TW and T&J seem to be sending me the same beans









This one is very light and floral and tea like with lots of citrus/lemon too.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Currently enjoying Talor & Jorgen - Ethiopia Boji which I previous had from Tim Wendelboe for some reason both TW and T&J seem to be sending me the same beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very light and floral and tea like with lots of citrus/lemon too.


My initial brew with the T&J Boji was a little flat, jasmine tea like, not much acidity, so I left it a few days, went back to it yesterday and more apricot/peachy acidity coming through, it's growing on me  May be the brew method too, used the Bonavita immersion brewer yesterday, long bloom valve closed, then the remainder of water (all via the OXO pourover tank) & open valve, maybe I kicked up too much silt with the first manual pour brew.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> My initial brew with the T&J Boji was a little flat, jasmine tea like, not much acidity, so I left it a few days, went back to it yesterday and more apricot/peachy acidity coming through, it's growing on me  May be the brew method too, used the Bonavita immersion brewer yesterday, long bloom valve closed, then the remainder of water (all via the OXO pourover tank) & open valve, maybe I kicked up too much silt with the first manual pour brew.


It seems to like very soft water. My bag was stuck in the post for over 2 weeks so I just got it now. I did two brews with Moccamaster so far, 1:16, 1.43-1.46% TDS and 20.1-20.2% EY. It does seem to create more fines than normal as my drawdown times were also bit long and the beans are tiny.


----------



## Power Freak

Power Freak said:


> Today's filter:
> 
> Gardelli - Nensebo (Ethiopia) - Competition Grade
> 
> Glorious, exactly what I look for in a filter. Light and fragrant, delicate after taste. Berry fruits in the front and stone fruits in the base.
> 
> Today's Spro:
> 
> Gardelli - Nano Challa (Ethiopia)
> 
> Had this front many roasters in the past, this one is the best. Loving the juicy peaches and apricots in this one, the acidity balances out the sweetness perfectly and I didn't have the grinder totally dialled in (1st attempt with a new coffee)


Flipped them round today.

Filter: Nano Challa

Just a great ethiopian filter brew, very delicate jasmine coming right through with just a hint of the bergamot and peach.

Spro: Nensebo

Holy hell... Exquisite. Up there with one of the best Ethiopian spros I've tasted (and I drink a lot of those). Strawberries galore and a cutting lime acidity... I mean, it's dreadful - you definitely should not order any bags of this coffee, I'll take one for the team and order some more.


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> It seems to like very soft water. My bag was stuck in the post for over 2 weeks so I just got it now. I did two brews with Moccamaster so far, 1:16, 1.43-1.46% TDS and 20.1-20.2% EY. It does seem to create more fines than normal as my drawdown times were also bit long and the beans are tiny.


Just brewed the Boji again but on V60, same grind size as Moccamaster (#14 on EK43 S, 6% 1200), 15g and doing 6x40g pours ~30 sec apart, no stirring/tapping. Let water drain between pours, total brew time was around 4 min. It ended up at 20.5% EY and probably one of the best out of those beans. Very nice acidity and peach like sweetness. Feel free to try the recipe. Really light and delicate. Maybe it's just on the edge of being a little underdeveloped though?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

It's not in my cup yet,, but I'm very much looking forward to trying both of these over the coming weeks.

just picked them up direct from the roasters , and even though the bags state 227g they're kilo bags.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> May be the brew method too, used the Bonavita immersion brewer yesterday, long bloom valve closed, then the remainder of water (all via the OXO pourover tank) & open valve, maybe I kicked up too much silt with the first manual pour brew.


I consistently find that this method works very well for Kenyan's in particular. I do the first pour after reboiling kettle (pouring up to 80g) then the rest via AP cap to 225g. 13.5g/225g.

Today I was finishing a roast of Karagoto AB SL28/34 which I have had an immersion and V60 of which were decent enough but with pretty sharp acidity. I put this down to my roast but todays cup was really good - sweet with low acidity and great fruit flavours and a fabulous transition from orange to blackcurrant.


----------



## Pollage

Today I'm drinking Roundhill Roastery's Christmas filter Santa Claude! Deep fruity stuff


----------



## jonnycooper29

Not quite morning, but just pulled my first shot of Rave's Honduras Clave Del Sol Natural. 2:1 in 25 seconds, it was a touch bitter but could absolutely taste the plum, so so fruity and delicious, very smooth too actually!

I'll give it a go as a flat white later on and a v60 in the morning.


----------



## Step21

First brew Kalita 155 from first roast of washed Ethiopia Yirg Tadess Roba varietals kumie,diga,wilsho. On sale at Hasbean.

This has a classic Yirg profile of lemon and tea. I found the lemon to be of the sugary sweet kind and the mouthfeel quite viscous. Black tea finish. Pretty good.


----------



## jonnycooper29

jonnycooper29 said:


> Not quite morning, but just pulled my first shot of Rave's Honduras Clave Del Sol Natural. 2:1 in 25 seconds, it was a touch bitter but could absolutely taste the plum, so so fruity and delicious, very smooth too actually!
> 
> I'll give it a go as a flat white later on and a v60 in the morning.


Just had this as a flat white, I think this is my new favourite, absolutely delicious, might even be the best flat white I've had?

I'll be buying more in the new year...



I got so excited drinking it I forgot to take a picture beforehand


----------



## the_partisan

La Cabra's Costa Rica Quizarra, honey processed Typica. This one smelled great however when brewed it tasted rather flat and roasty and didn't really get any of the tasting notes. 19.4% EY on my usual Moccamaster recipe. I seem to have these problems when brewing La Cabra beans at home every now and then, even though they taste great in cuppings/pop ups.. Maybe should updose and go coarser?


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> La Cabra's Costa Rica Quizarra, honey processed Typica. This one smelled great however when brewed it tasted rather flat and roasty and didn't really get any of the tasting notes. 19.4% EY on my usual Moccamaster recipe. I seem to have these problems when brewing La Cabra beans at home every now and then, even though they taste great in cuppings/pop ups.. Maybe should updose and go coarser?


Got a French press?


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Got a French press?


Yes I have one in the back of cabinet somewhere. Why?


----------



## steveholt

Kiawamururu, Nyeri, Kenya - Tim Wendelboe

SL28, SL34, Ruiru 11 & Batian

Chemex.

Textbook exemplar of great blackcurranty kenyan. Balanced, fruity and...measured

Top of my head this is top 3 kenyans ive had for filter brew.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Last beans in the bag and I finally get the tasting notes of blueberry and bubblegum.....

Hate it when that happens


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Buy a bigger bag


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Yes I have one in the back of cabinet somewhere. Why?


I sometimes find a long steep in the FP is more forgiving of roasty notes that are more noticeable in drip.


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> La Cabra's Costa Rica Quizarra, honey processed Typica. This one smelled great however when brewed it tasted rather flat and roasty and didn't really get any of the tasting notes. 19.4% EY on my usual Moccamaster recipe. I seem to have these problems when brewing La Cabra beans at home every now and then, even though they taste great in cuppings/pop ups.. Maybe should updose and go coarser?


Same recipe / beans today, bit better, more sweetness but still tastes a bit grainy for the lack of a better word..


----------



## steveholt

Kaffebox Specialty Coffee Advent Calendar - 2018, day 24. As a chemex..

Esmeralda Geisha

Producer: Hacienda La Esmeralda

Origin: Boquete, Panama

Roaster: KAFFA

Cultivar: Geisha

Process: Washed

This is very floral, very very clean, balanced and elegant.

This is not as sweet as the wendleboe hondouras Geisha but it is much more floral and I guess delicate.

Not too bad at all.

Definitely the most floral Geisha I've had and the cleanest most balanced floral/delicate tea type coffee too.

I'm personally think I prefer the TW honduras geisha but both are notable coffees.

Merry Xmas eve


----------



## MildredM

This!










I think cherry is the new blueberry for me!

15g/42s/35g m/flat 10kg tamp


----------



## Step21

My Xmas coffee is Indonesia Sumatra Blue Toba Sipangan Bolon - a semi washed Lini-s, Lintong, Tim Tim varietals.

I roasted this to I guess most would describe as light/medium. Mostly you'll find these as dark roasts. It's pretty hard to describe adequately. Crazy!

Sweet and fruity, picking up grapefruit, pineapple, strawberry, cherry, smoke, pipe tobacco, pepper. You don't get the funk like a full natural.


----------



## grumpyjag

Jamaican Blue Mountain Medium Roast from Jamaica Coffee Trading. Santa was good to me.


----------



## filthynines

Guji Highland espresso from Method for me! Bean of the year, hands down. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MLG

Panama Jurutungo geisha natural

roasted at 13th of december, but its still evolving

right from under the christmas tree









https://i.imgur.com/eXGC4X1.jpg


----------



## Stanic

A New Year's Kenya from craft house coffee


----------



## MildredM

Juicy fruity juice from HasBean!










Oh what big beans we have


----------



## jonnycooper29

Brewed some lovely Honduran Natural from Rave for my overnight guests this morning with a V60, just did a couple of batches, a lot easier than the DTP for multiple people!

Had to bite my tongue when people asked for sugar etc, and if I have anything else that tastes more like coffee

I'm glad all my equipment and reading/research/practise is paying off


----------



## Batian

Stanic said:


> A New Year's Kenya from craft house coffee


 @Stanic

Is that Craft House Coffee in the UK as I can not find it on their website?

I have a general interest... just 'finger on the pulse' over who is selling what Kenyan coffees!

Thanks.


----------



## Stanic

Batian said:


> @Stanic
> 
> Is that Craft House Coffee in the UK as I can not find it on their website?
> 
> I have a general interest... just 'finger on the pulse' over who is selling what Kenyan coffees!
> 
> Thanks.


 @Batian sorry this one is from the freezer, September batch


----------



## steveholt

A paste from instagram.

Backlog of kaffebox advent

Tasting notes are on the money

Moredocofe - Certified Organic

Producer: Moredocofe

Origin: Guji, Ethiopia

Roaster: Sognefjord Kaffibrenneri

Cultivar: Heirloom

Process: Fully washed

Altitude: 1600-1900 masl

Taste Profile: Black tea, light citrus


----------



## igm45

@steveholt

How was the kaffebox in the end?


----------



## steveholt

igm45 said:


> @steveholt
> 
> How was the kaffebox in the end?


It was just about worth it.

Some great coffees in there. And some interesting ones to mix it up.

The whole thing skews a little pour over-ward.

Quality was high to very high.

And thanks to low retention niche I treated myself to some....brave and silly gesha espresso









It's expensive but I'll do it again


----------



## thesmileyone

Backup coffee today, from Aldi, I think it was around £3 for 250g. Very DSOL and oily, smell a bit eugh which is normally a good sign. Tasted...ok nothing special but not great either. Unfortunatly today I couldn't nail steaming very will, lots of bubbles instead :/
































































This one was using the last of the Union Natural Spirit the day before (my favorite coffee yet).


----------



## Step21

Costa Rica Finca Licho yellow honey geisha - Lovely. White wine and kiwi with sweet lemon and jasmine.

This is my third Costa Rican geisha lately and I've enjoyed them a lot. The quality and intensity of the flavours is what I like. In relative geisha terms these are cheap. I reckon it costs me 60p per cup to buy the greens and roast them. The aroma on opening the bag is worth it alone.


----------



## the_partisan

"Christmas" coffee from Tim Wendelboe, washed Pacas from Nacimiento farm in Honduras.

This was really wow - lots of sweet fruit flavour without being too acidic

Been playing around with my V60 method a little bit

14.5g dose

EK 43 S #12

5x40g pours each 30s apart

Add 40g water after brewing

This gave a very nice and tasty 19% EY. Didn't seem to benefit from grinding finer.

Playing with bypass when doing pour over seems like a fairly interesting idea not many experiment with. It allows you to somewhat treat flow rate and grind size as independent variables.


----------



## Snakehips

Just opened the latest Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve today and it's scrummy!

18.5 > 38 as Flat White - Dark chocolate orange & strawberries - just as it says on the tin.


----------



## jj-x-ray

had a kg bag of common coffee's strong blend in my freezer since their september offer!

finally opened it today, really nice espresso.... on the llighter end of dark, so some fruity/acidic notes coming through the usual choc/nut

great stuff


----------



## Step21

Columbia Finca El Libano washed caturra/typica grown 1700 - 2200 organic.

I got the greens from Two Day roasters - not sure of the importer. I'll toss some coins and give it a cup score of 86 just for the aroma.

This is a wowser. Extremely sweet panela and raisins, a slight alcoholic sherry cask note. Deeply flavoured, intense. It reminds me of one I had last year from Gardelli ( which was a 91pt coffee). Subjectively, this is better.


----------



## Step21

Step21 said:


> Columbia Finca El Libano washed caturra/typica grown 1700 - 2200 organic.
> 
> I got the greens from Two Day roasters - not sure of the importer. I'll toss some coins and give it a cup score of 86 just for the aroma.
> 
> This is a wowser. Extremely sweet panela and raisins, a slight alcoholic sherry cask note. Deeply flavoured, intense. It reminds me of one I had last year from Gardelli ( which was a 91pt coffee). Subjectively, this is better.


Muppetry alert! The above applies to a red honey Costa Rica geisha La Candelilla which I mistakely brewed 7/8 hours post roast, thinking it was the Columbian, which makes the huge intensity more understandable.

I've just brewed the Columbian just now and it is good. It is sweet with a nice soft body and notes of panela and raisin and a little spice. It's nice but not amazing. Certainly not Gardelli amazing alas...but promising.

The geisha is like turning up the dimmer switch to max on a light bulb. The intensity slaps me in the face and leaves me talking gibberish afterwards. At least more so than usual.


----------



## thesmileyone

Last bag of Union Natural Spirit before I sell everything due to caffeine allergy.



















Yum yum


----------



## MWJB

thesmileyone said:


> Last bag of Union Natural Spirit before I sell everything due to caffeine allergy.
> 
> Yum yum


Sorry to hear that, decaf not an option?


----------



## catpuccino

Craft House Coffee (Rwande Gitwe) through the V60 this mornafternoon.


----------



## Step21

Yemen natural Al-Emadi (harraz).

This is the less expensive of the two current offerings from HasBean. I bought as green. The beans are tiny and a mix of many different indigenous varietals grown at very high altitude up to 2400m.

Brewed both as immersion yesterday and Kalita 155 just now. Basically, it's great. Sweet, with very distinct cantaloupe melon and very clean for a natural. Some booze in the wet aroma but couldn't detect much in the cup. Immersion gave a clear cacao nib finish. In the Kalita the melon morphs to white wine and just a little cacao.


----------



## rdpx

We're halfway through a kilogram RAVE TINGANGA ESTATE at the moment, it's really good. Might even be my favourite so far in nine months or so of doing it properly!

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/kenya-tinganga-estate-1?variant=19073376976950


----------



## jonnycooper29

3rd shot into a bag of Craft House coffee Nicaragua- Los Regalos... the aroma is lovely, but it's not quite coming through in the cup. I might try pulling slightly longer, but would happily try others advice!


----------



## the_partisan

Talor & Jorgen's roast of Burundi Buziraguhindwa Bourbon Natural

Brewed on Moccamaster, 29g coffee to 480g water

EK43 S #14

The brew stalled for some reason and ended up at 7:00-7:30. Not sure what caused it, but I rinsed the papers before putting the beans in this time..

1.53% TDS and 21.5% EY

Was deliciously funky and tasted like ripe bananas, I would have liked to tone down the strength and have the brew flow quicker though since you could pick the dryness/astringency creeping in towards the end.

On a side note, one of the founders, Talor Browne has also now left T&J and I think the cafe/roastery will be renamed, and I'm not sure who will be in charge of roasting/QC now. They have been my favorite roastery for the last few months.


----------



## Step21

Might be worth a brew in the Kalita 155? I find that it is much less prone to stalling or taking ages to drain.


----------



## steveholt

Ok...

Backlog of kenyans and washed Ethiopian coffees from advent means today is....

Paste

An SL28 from Costa Rica

Specialty Coffee Advent Calendar - 2018

Herbazu

Producer: Herbazu

Origin: Tarrazu, Costa Rica

Roaster: La Cabra

Cultivar: SL28

Process: White Honey

Altitude: 1900 masl

Harvest Date: March 2018

Taste Profile: Black Currant, Lemon and Hazelnut

Roast Date: 19.11.18

Chemex'd this is a lemony but not puckeringly acidic coffee. Without notes id have prob guessed a middling kenyan or a filtery Colombian









Its good.

And night on two months old.

...

Seperately, where is talor moving on to


----------



## catpuccino

The last of this Kenyan from Alchemy today.


----------



## the_partisan

Gardelli - Finca La Esperanza

Washed Catui/Caturra

Brewed these on Moccamaster

EK43 S #14

28g coffee, 480g water

For some reason the brew got almost completely clogged and took more than 10 mins to drip through. Seems to be a pattern with my last few Moccamaster brews, they all seem 7+ min, not sure what's causing it. Same recipe was previously producing brews at around 4:00-4:30 (with different beans, though).

EY was 20.5%

Eitherway coffee tasted very good with a lot of grape and plum like sweetness, but I'd like to have a brew quicker in the mornings!


----------



## seanpeat

Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon for me today. 18g>36g over 30s. Tastes good but not exceptional. Anyone tried it differently?


----------



## Stanic

I like seeing this number

Square Mile Sweetshop


----------



## catpuccino

Holistik Kamwangi this morning


----------



## IanGB

Democratic Republic of Congo: Rebuild women's hope Lot 1A.

Roasted locally in North Wales


----------



## the_partisan

catpuccino said:


> Holistik Kamwangi this morning


I've yet to try my bags. How was it?


----------



## catpuccino

I've done a couple of bad brews that clearly didn't get the best out of it, but after adjusting that today it was great. Gentle, juicy berry sweetness - bit too much acidity for my tastes but think I can reduce that.

Used the 4:6 method with 50/70/(40*4) pours at 93c.


----------



## the_partisan

catpuccino said:


> I've done a couple of bad brews that clearly didn't get the best out of it, but after adjusting that today it was great. Gentle, juicy berry sweetness - bit too much acidity for my tastes but think I can reduce that.
> 
> Used the 4:6 method with 50/70/(40*4) pours at 93c.


Try grinding bit coarser maybe if it's too acidic? I'll give it a try tomorrow and write my notes too.


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Try grinding bit coarser maybe if it's too acidic? I'll give it a try tomorrow and write my notes too.


Got to try Holistik - Kenya Kamwangi today, the packaging was a nice touch, with two separate 100g bags with oxygen absorbers in each.

Did a little mess up when brewing as my kettle didn't have enough water, so ended up being a bypass brew..

EK43 S #12

15g coffee, 200g water (40/80/40) + 50g bypass

It ended up at 19.5% EY, so maybe not the most soluble Kenyan? However tasted very good - very juicy and like very sweet berries, and yes it was fairly acidic. I don't think it would have worked at higher EY anyway.


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Got to try Holistik - Kenya Kamwangi today, the packaging was a nice touch, with two separate 100g bags with oxygen absorbers in each.
> 
> Did a little mess up when brewing as my kettle didn't have enough water, so ended up being a bypass brew..
> 
> EK43 S #12
> 
> 15g coffee, 200g water (40/80/40) + 50g bypass
> 
> It ended up at 19.5% EY, so maybe not the most soluble Kenyan? However tasted very good - very juicy and like very sweet berries, and yes it was fairly acidic. I don't think it would have worked at higher EY anyway.


Second try at #14, 5x40 pours each 30 sec apart + 40g bypass. When I'm doing 6x40 pours I sometimes notice that the bed gets clogged after the 4th or 5th pour and draining very slowly. In this case I do the last pour not through the coffee bed but adding directly to the beverage. If I do it through the bed, it would maybe add another 2 or even more minutes to brew time since there's very little water going through the bed at that point. Not sure what causes this. I only do spiral pours for the first 3 pours and rest directly in the middle.

This ended up at 19.25% EY and was better than the morning brew - less aggressive acidity but super sweet blackcurrant juice, especially when it was cool was really yummy, really like a very typical Kenyan, but pretty much spot on.


----------



## Inspector

Coffee compass Cuban Serrano Altura Superior.

15gr in, 31 out, 27 seconds.

Smooth and very very tasty.


----------



## Step21

Nicaragua Finca La Escondida washed Laurina

This a dwarf bourbon varietal naturally occurring on an island in Caribbean (Reunion?) which has lower caffeine content than most coffee. Tiny beans even after roasting.

Brewed via Kalita 155. A lovely buttery mouthfeel, some orange acidity adding brightness (not a huge orange flavour) and a dark nuttiness like off a roasted nut. Pleased with this.


----------



## the_partisan

Aramoa Pulped Raisin from Daterra in Brazil, roasted by Rebel Bean in Brno Czech Republic, got this from a colleague who lives there. Supposed to be a quite rare bean and had some quite interesting notes, but tastes mostly like dark rum chocolate , not sure if it was intended or just something to do with the roast (it was quite developed). My wife really liked it, I was only partial to it.

Moccamaster, 30g coffee/480g water/1.37%TDS/18.9% EY


----------



## mathof

Brazil Mantiqueira de Minas, from Horsham Coffee Roaster

This is a light roast, but I find it easy to pull rich, satisfying espresso from it on my Londinium 1 (pre-R model). It tastes of fig and chocolate as espresso.

I've not yet dialled it in properly for drip, but I expect it will prove excellent there as well. My two V60 attempts were a little over-extracted. The tasting notes promise rum, raisin and chocolate, which seems about right as filter.


----------



## MildredM

Bella Barista Roastery here and very good it is too. Used the conical for this 15.2g/39s/33g

It isn't a really fruity bean, my usual go to, but I am enjoying it nonetheless.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Django Costa Rica Los Robles


----------



## Jason1wood

Not one of my favourite roasters, but it's on my doorstep for emergencies.

Must say it's one of the nicest beans I've tried in a while.


----------



## filthynines

Jampit Hit from Coffee Compass. Not one for me, unless it turns out to be decent in milk. My first honest-to-God mahogany roast, and it really is an assault on the palate.

It will either become my coffee of choice for milk (until it's gone), or the bean for my friends who like a coffee that tastes like coffee.


----------



## ohms

I was in Antwerp last week and picked this up from Cuperus. If anyone happens to visit - I'd highly recommend! Lovely shop and one of my favourite Ethiopians I've had in the hopper.


----------



## the_partisan

Auromar Natural Gesha from Holistik

I've had this before from Colonna, and really enjoyed it so was keen to try it again. Lots of aroma of bergamot and slightly boozy.

V60 using 15g coffee, 6x40g pours. The brew ended up at 19.1% EY and drained at 3:30. I was expecting bit more sweetness, it tasted rather acidic with bergamot/citrusy flavours dominating. Still enjoyable, but I find that my V60s tend to taste overwhelmingly acidic sometimes? I might try doing the last pour as bypass.


----------



## jj-x-ray

filthynines said:


> Jampit Hit from Coffee Compass. Not one for me, unless it turns out to be decent in milk. My first honest-to-God mahogany roast, and it really is an assault on the palate.
> 
> It will either become my coffee of choice for milk (until it's gone), or the bean for my friends who like a coffee that tastes like coffee.


Ha. I love the jampit hit, the Rioja of coffee .

Just ordered some more. You might prefer it as a long black.... incredibly rich.


----------



## filthynines

jj-x-ray said:


> Ha. I love the jampit hit, the Rioja of coffee .
> 
> Just ordered some more. You might prefer it as a long black.... incredibly rich.


Thanks - I will give that a go! I should also point out that I didn't bother to try dialing in. I just stuck it in the grinder and hoped for the best!


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Auromar Natural Gesha from Holistik
> 
> I've had this before from Colonna, and really enjoyed it so was keen to try it again. Lots of aroma of bergamot and slightly boozy.
> 
> V60 using 15g coffee, 6x40g pours. The brew ended up at 19.1% EY and drained at 3:30. I was expecting bit more sweetness, it tasted rather acidic with bergamot/citrusy flavours dominating. Still enjoyable, but I find that my V60s tend to taste overwhelmingly acidic sometimes? I might try doing the last pour as bypass.


Brewed it again today, using Kinu M47, 2+0, 15g dose to 6x40g pours, 1.48% TDS, 20.7% EY. Drained at 3:30, very clean looking brew.

This was really delicious, very sweet and tasted like a very sweet, ripe melon with some nice citric acidity. So enjoyable and much better than yesterdays. Naturals also tend to also change a lot as the beans rest, and this was packaged with oxygen absorbers, so it's hard to say!

Will try again with EK43 tomorrow, using finer grind.


----------



## Stanic

Had guests today so I made a flat white for me too..CHC Kenya from the freezer, the milk was really extra velvety today


----------



## the_partisan

Mother in law brought some coffee from Bucharest

BOB Coffee Lab - Rwanda Huye Mountain Natural

EK43S #14, 29g coffee/480g water on Moccamaster

Total brew time was 4:30, 1.35% TDS 19.2% EY

Sweet and fruity and not overly boozy/funky, like apricot perhaps, very much enjoyed this one.


----------



## MildredM

The Barn's Rwanda Huye Mountain here - it's luscious!

15.3g/36g/38s


----------



## Syenitic

North Star 'Ethiopia Operation Cherry Red'









Reminds me of the first time I ever tasted a Yirgacheffe and it blew my socks off.

Beautiful aroma in a V60 caraffe, prominent sharp peach flavours lingering sweet aftertaste, only get the floral type flavours if I slurp hard and never found the blackcurrant described by North Star. If the current LSOL is as good as this all those involved have had a treat. That said I have had a set of recent roasts from NS (all drip - Kalita or V60) and every single one has been a bit of a stunner.

V60: 15g -> 240g, 30g bloom for 30 sec, poured roughly 70g, 50g, 50g, 40g finished at 4'`15".


----------



## Step21

Second roast of Yemen natural Al-Emadi brewed via Kalita 155. Love this coffee. Sweet and intense cantalopue melon.

A pic of my latest experimental Kalita 155 cascade pour over combo









Top part is a porcelain tea strainer from a long lost tea pot which flows into a plastic V60 size 1 cone then into the Kalita









Early results are promising. Getting loads of sweetness and intensity without any astringency. Need to measure the TDS/EY. I expect it to be pretty high.


----------



## mission701

Step21 said:


> View attachment 38854


May I be the first to say - please never show that picture to a shrink! That said, kudos to you!


----------



## Step21

mission701 said:


> May I be the first to say - please never show that picture to a shrink! That said, kudos to you!


I'm the one wearing the white coat so no danger! It's like a game of mousetrap with brewers. I could add the aeropress on top for a 4 brewer combo. Best use so far for my chemex!

Just finished a Bonavita immersion of Bolivian Flor de Mayo which I've finally managed to get a good roast out of at the 4th attempt- been a tricky one.

Nice full mouthfeel with some lovely bakers chocolate notes and sweet citrus/hops


----------



## jonnycooper29

Now that it's dialled in, I enjoyed Raves fudge blend this morning! It doesn't blow me away but still very drinkable.

Also had my first attempt at making croissants from scratch, definitely a work in progress, but yummy none the less


----------



## Jony

Good work on the croissants.


----------



## steveholt

Long time no see gang.

Recently ive been really enjoying North Star Rwanda Huye Mountain natural. In every way, but particularly as an 18-50 espresso.

But this morning is chemex sunday with 3fe finca alaska natural bourbon.

A bit boozy and a bit dry. Not too fruity to me, but a decent funky but cleanish natural.


----------



## joey24dirt

Foundry - Rocko mountain










I find this a very strange bean. Love the smell from the bag, and the taste in the cup. But when it's ground and waiting to be tamped, all I can smell is tomato sauce?!


----------



## Rom

Back on the Columbian Suarez this morning..

clever dripper

94°

26 > 410 with a 100 40 second bloom and a quite aggressive pour, leave 3 mins and dump into travel cup


----------



## fatboyslim

Syenitic said:


> North Star 'Ethiopia Operation Cherry Red'
> 
> View attachment 38850
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the first time I ever tasted a Yirgacheffe and it blew my socks off.
> 
> Beautiful aroma in a V60 caraffe, prominent sharp peach flavours lingering sweet aftertaste, only get the floral type flavours if I slurp hard and never found the blackcurrant described by North Star. If the current LSOL is as good as this all those involved have had a treat. That said I have had a set of recent roasts from NS (all drip - Kalita or V60) and every single one has been a bit of a stunner.
> 
> V60: 15g -> 240g, 30g bloom for 30 sec, poured roughly 70g, 50g, 50g, 40g finished at 4'`15".


North star are right up there with my absolute favourite roasters. Always great coffee and very nice people too!

Been meaning to try this operation cherry red...


----------



## Syenitic

fatboyslim said:


> North star are right up there with my absolute favourite roasters. Always great coffee and very nice people too!
> 
> Been meaning to try this operation cherry red...


I would say get some while it is still there. I popped down Sunday morning snagged a couple more small bags, plus one of the LSOL Rwanda and the Burundi natural.

I arrived there about 15 minutes after opening - place was rammed, maybe with people caffeining up before a day in the Armouries.


----------



## Step21

Rwanda Tumba lot#569 washed red bourbon in the V60

Very clean. Light bodied,juicy. Cherry acidity with a deeper sweeter rose floral flavour, heading towards turkish delight. Really easy drinking


----------



## moultram

MildredM said:


> The Barn's Rwanda Huye Mountain here - it's luscious!
> 
> 15.3g/36g/38s


How does it compare to North Star's version?


----------



## Step21

Rocko Mountain Ethiopan natural from local varietals

First cup from the newer crop in the Kalita 155. Previous crop was strawberry/lime, this one is cherry/slight strawberry. Fragrant floral wet aroma. A little mouthfeel, soft and full, trace of natural booze. Balanced, sweet and smooth. Cherry veers toward sour cherry on some sips and strawberry/cherry on others. Very nice as always.


----------



## HBLP

jonnycooper29 said:


> Also had my first attempt at making croissants from scratch, definitely a work in progress, but yummy none the less


Did you use any recipe in particular? Recently thinking about doing the same!


----------



## jonnycooper29

HBLP said:


> Did you use any recipe in particular? Recently thinking about doing the same!


I used James Martins recipe online but halved the amount. Didn't work as planned but I can't blame the recipe for that! I might try Paul Hollywood's next time, but learning from all the mistakes I made last time...


----------



## catpuccino

Giving BB Gaslight a try, I'll not win any awards for the espresso or the milk....but there's always tomorrow...


----------



## PPapa

First espresso this week! Been away for a bit and happy to get back to espresso.










On a towel I picked up in the Talisker distillery, too


----------



## Geezercdg

Glenn, how do you store and use so many at once? My coffee today is Cherry cherry from Coffee Compass (possibly my most fav yet) but I don't ever open more than one at a time (I am a newbie) I would love to know how to open and store more than one at a time.

Apologies if this is not the right place to ask.


----------



## steveholt

Geezer.

I just keep 2 or 3 250g bags on the go. I tend to get through abo ut that in a month. As long as they are stored in their original bags, i dont really lose out too much on flavour.

All imo of course.


----------



## MildredM

moultram said:


> How does it compare to North Star's version?


Only just spotted this!

I haven't had the NS one yet!! I will repost back when I have


----------



## steveholt

The past two days.

Tim Wendelboe Caballero Catuai filter roast, as espresso.

18 - 42 and just goes down smooth balanced and easy.

Tim again, Karogoto.

Classic kenyan filter coffee. Acidity kept in check and juicy as can be without being thick or viscous feeling.


----------



## Step21

Kenya Gakuyu-Ini varietals:SL28,34 and Ruiru11. Brewed in V60 - greens via Falcon Specialty

Juicy and light. Bright enough to let the flavours sparkle but not overwhelm with acidity. A similar taste profile of orange and blackcurrant that I've had with a few recent Kenyan greens from HasBean e.g. Karagoto, but this has rhubarb added into the mix. Fabulous wet and dry aromas. Probably my favourite Kenyan of recent times.


----------



## MWJB

April Kenya, Gatomboya - Clean, sweet, dark berry, a little citrus. Very tasty.

Niche Zero @ ~53, 13.5g dose

Wm Bartleet 3 hole drip cone.

Hard N Surrey tap water.

Bloom 33g for 30s with a stir

00:30 pour up to 100g

00:50 pour up to 166g

01:10 pour up to 233g

Dry bed 2:40.


----------



## hotmetal

Geezercdg said:


> I would love to know how to open and store more than one at a time.


These Airscape seem to be the current favourite.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D48342&share_tid=48342&share_fid=6813&share_type=t

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## orscott

Peru Finca Los Santos from Redber

Cappuccino from my new Gaggia machine


----------



## joey24dirt

That awkward moment when @coffeechap tries to call you when cueing in Costa 

So that's what was in my cup this morning. In my defence I was freezing and secretly just wanted to use the toilet


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> That awkward moment when @coffeechap tries to call you when cueing in Costa
> 
> So that's what was in my cup this morning. In my defence I was freezing and secretly just wanted to use the toilet


You don't need to buy a coffee to use the toilet though do you?


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> You don't need to buy a coffee to use the toilet though do you?


Erm........


----------



## MildredM

17.5g/44s/42g










Superbly balanced, fruity blackberries and sweet


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> 17.5g/44s/42g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbly balanced, fruity blackberries and sweet


Is that North Star bag?


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Is that North Star bag?


Yes! Sorry, I meant to include the postcard . . .


----------



## jonnycooper29

Yet another delicious Origin coffee, this time in the British library.


----------



## Step21

Brazil Felipe Hastenreiter, Lahinja, Matas de Minas - natural F2 varietal

Only got 150g greens of this microlot via TheCoffeeQuest in Rotterdam to play with

Sweet, silky mouthfeel, boozy. Banana and strawberry initially giving way to loads of cherry. Low acidity, big flavours. Tasty.


----------



## hotmetal

coffeechap said:


> You don't need to buy a coffee to use the toilet though do you?


No, it's more the other way round. If you don't actually need the toilet, a cup of their finest will probably solve that!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## PPapa

What's in my SIX cups this morning?

It's a salami shot of Square Mile Burundi Gakenke. A bit of an exercise where the shot is split into 5 second intervals.

Fun exercise to understand extraction better - wish I've done it earlier!


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> What's in my SIX cups this morning?
> 
> It's a salami shot of Square Mile Burundi Gakenke. A bit of an exercise where the shot is split into 5 second intervals.
> 
> Fun exercise to understand extraction better - wish I've done it earlier!


Which was better? And how will you use that info now? Does it give you an idea of when to stop the shot?


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Which was better? And how will you use that info now? Does it give you an idea of when to stop the shot?


The third and fourth were the most balanced and yummy.

I am going to admit I've been struggling with the ek43s so far. Any variable change does have much higher impact compared to the grinders I had before. I do get amazing shots with some beans, but dialling in is so much more difficult as I'm also playing with ratios, pre-infusion length and grind.

The early-to-late extraction really shows the mouthfeel and taste progression from under extraction to over extraction. It starts with sour and overwhelming to balanced and seeet to weak and dry.

Hoping to utilise that when dealing in a new bean. Will report back!


----------



## Step21

Brazil Flor Do Bagaco producer Amparo Drummond, Matas De Minas - washed red catuai

Interesting farm. Small producer moving toward organic status. Interplanting with avocados. All cherries hand picked. This is from 2017 harvest.

In V60. Very sweet and clean. Low acidity. Light with a boiled sweetie type fruitiness. Plum/red berry. Lovely.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Just cracked open my latest order from Rave, Honduras Clave Del Sol Natural. I had this a couple of months back and was really impressed.

Straight out of the bag, first shot (bit of luck I think) and it was almost bang on. Absolutely delicious and I'm glad I bought more than one bag this time!!


----------



## MildredM

Just what it says on the bag


----------



## catpuccino

jonnycooper29 said:


> Just cracked open my latest order from Rave, Honduras Clave Del Sol Natural. I had this a couple of months back and was really impressed.
> 
> Straight out of the bag, first shot (bit of luck I think) and it was almost bang on. Absolutely delicious and I'm glad I bought more than one bag this time!!


Ah I'm opening mine tomorrow! Mind me asking what your ratio is?


----------



## jonnycooper29

catpuccino said:


> Ah I'm opening mine tomorrow! Mind me asking what your ratio is?


I'm currently going for 1:2. I've got the sage DTP so can't get much in, so by weight, 16.5g:33g.

Usually about 23-25s, and setting ~14.5 on the Niche. Pretty pointless that last number as everyone calibrates the Niche slightly differently!

Hope that helps and I look forward to hearing what you think!


----------



## the_partisan

Hartmann Maragogype Natural roasted by Holistik on V60, 15g dose ground on #14 on EK43 S, 6x40g pours every 30 sec. Ended at 3:30, 18.6% EY (using basic formula)

This seems to really have benefitted from resting a few extra weeks, not sure what it is with naturals but they tend to mellow bit more as time goes on and the harsh booziness goes away, and was tasting like nougat and chocolate, very enjoyable.


----------



## steveholt

Sunday flat white of rescued from the freezer Hasbean Finca Las Brumas wild forest washed sl28 new prep.

Was chocolaty and sweet in the milk.

Espresso to follow.


----------



## catpuccino

jonnycooper29 said:


> I'm currently going for 1:2. I've got the sage DTP so can't get much in, so by weight, 16.5g:33g.
> 
> Usually about 23-25s, and setting ~14.5 on the Niche. Pretty pointless that last number as everyone calibrates the Niche slightly differently!
> 
> Hope that helps and I look forward to hearing what you think!


Got it down to 17 > 37.5g in ~28s which was fine, astringent mouthfeel so will need to change something.


----------



## PPapa

Coffee cupping at @jeebsy's It All Started Here. 17 cupping bowls!

It's a shame my camera gave up and just wouldn't turn on, but here's a phone shot anyway...


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Coffee cupping at @jeebsy's It All Started Here. 17 cupping bowls!
> 
> It's a shame my camera gave up and just wouldn't turn on, but here's a phone shot anyway...


Which was your favorite?


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Which was your favorite?


It was fun to see them being lined up in a way that fruitier coffees were towards the end and my preference felt towards that end. I've never done cupping before, so that was fun and well organised.

Once revealed, I learnt that the last (Huye Mountain from North Star) is what I had as espresso at home and in the shop as espresso! Surprised me a fair bit as I wouldn't have guessed.

Round Hill offerings (Burundi Buziraguhindwa and Ethiopia Kochere Debo) were nice too.


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> It was fun to see them being lined up in a way that fruitier coffees were towards the end and my preference felt towards that end. I've never done cupping before, so that was fun and well organised.
> 
> Once revealed, I learnt that the last (Huye Mountain from North Star) is what I had as espresso at home and in the shop as espresso! Surprised me a fair bit as I wouldn't have guessed.
> 
> Round Hill offerings (Burundi Buziraguhindwa and Ethiopia Kochere Debo) were nice too.


Still running the Northstar Huye Mountain from the last LSOL at the moment. Am finding it very enjoyable as both 'spro & syphon. It's a very versatile roast.


----------



## Maverick320

catpuccino said:


> Got it down to 17 > 37.5g in ~28s which was fine, astringent mouthfeel so will need to change something.


How is the balance for the Round Hill Kochere Debo (Ethiopia)? High acidity?


----------



## catpuccino

Back at the Rave Honduras Clave del Sol today. Tasting sweet at 17 > 36g in 28s.


----------



## the_partisan

Mokonisa from Guji, Ethiopia, honey processed, roasted by April Coffee

This has been resting for more than 1.5 months and finally got to brew it. Today I made two V60s (15g dose - 40g every 30 sec) one using EK43 S (#14) and the other Kinu M47 (2+2), both ended up at roughly at 19.5-20% (with 0 presets) and both delicious, very clean, and like a floral honey with a citrus aroma.

I'm starting to think with modern grinders when doing drip coffee, though there are differences in grind distribution, it's not really significant enough and with a reasonable recipe it's possible to get a representative cup out relatively easily.


----------



## schnee

vintagecigarman said:


> Lovely bright sunny day up here in the North-East, and I'm starting off with an espresso from Hasbean's 2010 Premium Blend.
> 
> I roasted these on Thursday, going a little bit darker than I normally would, and it seems to have suited the blend well. A subtle sweetness to the aftertaste.
> 
> What's everyone else drinking?


70% Nicaragua Flor Silvestre 30% Myanmar Ywangan


----------



## jonnycooper29

Broke into my Bunaberry Los Pirineos, two shots in and still can't get it anywhere near right. First shot was too coarse and produced a very sour shot, 16.5->33g in 23 secs, second shot was much finer (1 setting finer on Niche) but just produced spritzing and only 1 sec more on the extraction time- still sour.

I might try backing off the grind again but up the dose and extract a higher ratio, 1:2.5 maybe...


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Back at the Rave Honduras Clave del Sol today. Tasting sweet at 17 > 36g in 28s.


Tightened up the grind and pulled shorter 17 > 35g this morning. Very nice indeed.


----------



## MildredM

Always a favourite. Sweet and balanced.

Earlier espresso was 15.5g / 45s / 36g


----------



## moultram

Bought some hot chocolate for SWMBO from James Gourmet on forum recommendations, had to purchase some coffee as well naturally.

Ethiopian Bishan Dimo Mill Espresso Roast comes HIGHLY recommended, amazing both in milk and as long black (don't tend to drink straight espresso often). Don't see JG mentioned much on the forum but this coffee will definitely be a repeat purchase.

It's billed as a super light espresso which I'd disagree with slightly, I'd say more light to medium. They also sell it as a filter roast aka a slightly lighter roast profile so I may try that to see the difference is.

If anyone has any other bean recommendations from JG let me know! Filter or espresso is fine.


----------



## the_partisan

Tried April's coffee Aeropress recipe on their Ethiopian Guji beans.

Inverted Aeropress, add 30g coarse ground coffee, add 120g 82C water, stir for 25 sec, flip and brew for 30 sec, and drain, and then dilute with another 100g of water.

This gives really low EY (guessing 11-12%?), but still produced a quite tasty beverage and I could pick up most of the tasting notes. Quite a creamy mouthfeel and no bitterness at all. The finish was kind of short though. I'm not sure if I prefer it to my normal Aeropress recipe and seems quite wasteful (30g for single serving) but it was an interesting experiment.


----------



## HBLP

@MildredM what are your thoughts on The Barn's version vs North Star? I think I remember someone asking you this a couple of weeks back but you hadn't tried the North Star by then.


----------



## MildredM

HBLP said:


> @MildredM what are your thoughts on The Barn's version vs North Star? I think I remember someone asking you this a couple of weeks back but you hadn't tried the North Star by then.


I was sorry to finish that NS, it really was fantastic!


----------



## mathof

I've just finished a 250g bag of Tim Windelboe's Los Pirineos (El Salvador), which is billed on the label as "Espresso for milk". It's fantastic as a flat white, but also very drinkable as straight espresso. Wendelboe really does what is claimed for him: roasts light, but fully developed and not difficult to extract, beans.


----------



## richwade80

Some washed Burundian effort at Colonna & Smalls.

Not a bad local shop


----------



## catpuccino

Wanted to give a shout out to the Rwandan Shyira natural processed filter I had at Fortitude (Edinburgh) today, probably one of the most enjoyable I've had in many weeks: http://www.fortitudecoffee.com/shop/shyiranatural

I've got 500g of Craft House's Columbia Palmera coming next week or I'd have walked away with some too...


----------



## PPapa

catpuccino said:


> Wanted to give a shout out to the Rwandan Shyira natural processed filter I had at Fortitude (Edinburgh) today, probably one of the most enjoyable I've had in many weeks: http://www.fortitudecoffee.com/shop/shyiranatural
> 
> I've got 500g of Craft House's Columbia Palmera coming next week or I'd have walked away with some too...


That coffee shop is great. Nice folk behind the bar.


----------



## Snakehips

My first bash at The Barn's Huye Mountain.

It ran a tad fast I thought but it tasted absolutely delicious!


----------



## steveholt

Cat and Cloud - Fazenda Rainha

Split shot of this big heavy Brazilian.

And photo right way round


----------



## jj-x-ray

Was at a Stag do at the weekend and I grabbed a bag of pre ground (yes I know) from Waitrose (yes I know) to bung in a French press in the mornings.

Sumatran Manhelling.... Was utterly delicious. I was sad I didn't take more. I saw they sell the beans too so might be worth a pop.


----------



## Stanic

El Salvador honey process Finca Helvetia by Karma Coffee, very juicy


----------



## nomadjeff

Slav type of coffee - put some coffee grains in a cup and pour hot water - enjoy! Many say it's gross. Traditions are traditions. Such type of coffee drinking is very popular here in eastern Europe.


----------



## PPapa

Square Mile's Sweetshop, blend of natural and washed Ethiopians. This is some real juiciness and sweetness overload!


----------



## the_partisan

Burundi Buziraguhindwa Natural roasted by My Ugly Baby (formerly Talor & Jorgen)

Testing the new Origami dripper I picked up from the Danish Coffee Festival last weekend

EK43 S #9, 13.5g in 193g out in 3:00, 1.44% TDS, 20.6% EY

Very sweet, rather boozy and sour at the same time, like ripe bananas


----------



## catpuccino

This got caught up behind some other beans I was working, so second shot of this today. 18>36g in 39s, balanced, dark chocolate coming through very nicely.


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel Gitwe lot 921, Nyamasheke, Rwanda, natural Bourbon - Clean for a natural, light berry flavour & gentle passion fruit/grapefruit acidity with a little jasmine/white choc. Very tasty.

Rhino at 4 clicks, Melitta 102

12.5g dose.

Bloom 20-25g, stir briefly.

0:40 add up to 80g

1:00 add up to 140g

1:20 add up to 200g & 2 stirs at surface.

3:00 dry bed

Will go a tad coarser as a slight filmy sediment feel.


----------



## catpuccino

One quite nice Craft House Colombian on filter followed by one awfully bitter badly tamped espresso which I'm refusing to make again out of stubbornness.


----------



## caffn8me

Guatemala Maragogype from Cardew in Oxford - AeroPress brew. Pint number three today









Update: slacking a bit so only just onto pint number four


----------



## mcrmfc

the_partisan said:


> Burundi Buziraguhindwa Natural roasted by My Ugly Baby (formerly Talor & Jorgen)
> 
> Testing the new Origami dripper I picked up from the Danish Coffee Festival last weekend


Loving your work!


----------



## mcrmfc

Last of this Origin from Rwanda...have had some great coffee from Rwanda/Burundi/DRC in the last 6 months.


----------



## Snakehips

Foundry Rio Magdalena - Colombia

The last bag out of the freezer so just ordered some more.

6 sec PI 19.5 > 42g. Delicious!


----------



## Power Freak

This week I've been using Gatomboya AA from Colonna (discovery, filter and espresso roasts)

First thing I notice is the beans are prone to producing a hell of a lot of fines when grinding for espresso. I have had to really coarsen my grind up, way coarser than any other coffee I can remember. It's made dialing in espresso fairly problematic, lots of slow shots - nothing undrinkable but some that would put hairs on your chest. Now i've got it dialed in it's fantastic, typical Kenyan blackberry flavours punching you in the face, enough grape acidity to cut through but not so much it's like licking a battery. Just a smidge of spice too. I'm not always a fan of SO Kenyans as espresso but the last couple I've had have been fantastic - maybe roasters are finally listening and the super acidity bombs are a thing of the past.

As a filter the blackberry is more subdued. The acidity adds a really nice finish. I don't get the spice note I get in the espresso from it. It's not the best of the best Kenyan I've ever had as filter but it is very solid and dependable.


----------



## the_partisan

Ethiopia Worka washed from Holistik brewed on Moccamaster

EK43 S #9 27.5g in/420g out, 1.35% TDS, 20.5% EY

Very sweet peach and apricot and nice acidity

I've changed my Moccamaster recipe now to let the machine do its thing with no intervention or stirring except keeping the filter holder closed for the first minute (though might remove that step too..), and doesn't seem to have effected the brews negatively even though the slurry looks rather ugly with big holes. On the contrary, the draw down times have been a lot more consistent and so is the EY.

I recently found out that all SCA brewers need to pass an extraction uniformity test which is very comprehensive. I wonder the whole you need a flat bed and stirring for drip/pour over is another one of those myths popularized by coffee professionals like Matt Perger with their psuedoscience?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I just started on this bag of Burundi that I got from CoffeLink .

its got an SCAA scale of 84-86, so it must be good, right?

its the roasters personal favourite and he recommended I try it when I said I wanted another natural process bean.

im only on my first cup and I'm getting the floral notes and a WOW aftertaste that lingers,, very nice so far


----------



## steveholt

Highlight of the last two weeks is easily

Quarter Horse Coffee - Don Saul, Peruvian caturra.

Medium bright juicy orangey and sweet.

Blew me away as a pourover.

Very good as espresso.

Best Peruvian I've ever had. I'll show more interest in them in future, ditto the Roaster.

Thanks to Dog and Hat for this one.


----------



## jonnycooper29

steveholt said:


> Highlight of the last two weeks is easily
> 
> Quarter Horse Coffee - Don Saul, Peruvian caturra.
> 
> Medium bright juicy orangey and sweet.
> 
> Blew me away as a pourover.
> 
> Very good as espresso.
> 
> Best Peruvian I've ever had. I'll show more interest in them in future, ditto the Roaster.
> 
> Thanks to Dog and Hat for this one.


Just started tucking into this one, a couple espressos in and it seems balanced enough, but maybe lacking in body. What was your ratio for espresso? I'm currently sitting at 17g->34g on the DTP.

Thanks!


----------



## caffn8me

This;









and very nice it is too in my AeroPress. I haven't tried it as espresso yet.


----------



## steveholt

jonnycooper29 said:


> Just started tucking into this one, a couple espressos in and it seems balanced enough, but maybe lacking in body. What was your ratio for espresso? I'm currently sitting at 17g->34g on the DTP.
> 
> Thanks!


18.7 to 42.3 (ball park) but on my weird slow ramping Vesuvius profile.

Body is comfortably and suitably in the juicy space. Im loving this bean.

And using pseudo science... if it still tastes good when its cold it must be an ok shot

So i think im doing ok.

I guess my broad suggestion is try pull a little longer.


----------



## Bullit

Just finished the bag this morning, really impressed! Picked up last week from the roaster and will be back for more


----------



## ashcroc

Bullit said:


> View attachment 39583
> 
> 
> Just finished the bag this morning, really impressed! Picked up last week from the roaster and will be back for more


Nice minimalistic packaging.


----------



## Stanic

Quiet days at work so I'm playing with some coffee drinks - affogado with a drop of amaretto, so good


----------



## steveholt

Morgan - Ferney Cruz, best of Tarqui Microsoft. Washed caturra.

Pourover.

Peach and soft. Balanced. Peachy.

Nice.


----------



## L&R

Costa Rica x 2


----------



## catpuccino

Picked up this a couple days ago as I'm inbetween orders, local shop selling it for less than I could order it for direct.

Nice little stop gap between 0.5-1kg bags.


----------



## richwade80

Spring is here.

Excessively cleaned coffee machine - 

First iced coffee of the year - 

Puck Puck on the way - 

Fazenda Sao Silverstre - Brazil  - Cerrado

Full City Roast - Pulped Natural

Yellow Icatu, Bourbon, Typica, Colombia

Nuts, Caramel, Brown Sugar


----------



## filthynines

The worst Rocko Mountain I've ever tasted. It's either not Rocko, or it's been roasted to death. I drank it for about two months straight in Wayland's Yard when they had it as their guest, so I'm pretty confident in my assessment. And let's be honest - you know when you're drinking Rocko.

Not from a mainstream roaster, but I don't know the name because my brother gave me some to try. I've told him to make some polite enquiries.


----------



## Bullit

First bag I have tried from this company, first impressions... Hazelnuts!!!! Four stars ****


----------



## samjg60

Aeropressed Union Coffee Rwandan Maraba this morning. Probably the best coffee I've found in a supermarket! (Sainsbury's just started stocking it, and several are on sale)


----------



## edpirie

Monmouth Kenyan Karii, fully washed, lovely balance of blackcurrant with rounded sweetness benefiting from the fuller roast Monmouth favour compared to most independent roasters around London. Works really well in the Kalita, a bit more balanced than V60.


----------



## filthynines

Completely out of serviceable coffee. Asda "Extra Special" Ethiopian something or other. Pre-ground, so you know it's good.


----------



## bear102

Casa Espresso Charlestown V.3 Espresso blend. Tastes like Amaretti biscuits. Excellent.


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Wanted to give a shout out to the Rwandan Shyira natural processed filter I had at Fortitude (Edinburgh) today, probably one of the most enjoyable I've had in many weeks: http://www.fortitudecoffee.com/shop/shyiranatural
> 
> I've got 500g of Craft House's Columbia Palmera coming next week or I'd have walked away with some too...


I knew it would come to this.


----------



## MildredM

There's nothing in my cup this morning. I've run out of beans.


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> There's nothing in my cup this morning. I've run out of beans.


Don't believe that for a moment...


----------



## steveholt

Last two days has been 8 lovely shots of colonna - twongerekawa coko espresso roast.

This is my first bag of Colonna at home, thanks to @DogandHat

This is a really good espresso Rwandan coffee. Juicy and balanced. Works in milk too.

I've had filter Colonna in cafes, good cafes and fine batch brews. This is much better.

I feel like I have been missing out.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Tusker blend from coffee compass, very full bodied, big chocolate. Huge beans too (Maragogype elephant beans, hence the name). Lovely as a punchy espresso, makes a rich americano


----------



## L&R




----------



## Geezercdg

Got this today from the lovely people at Coffeelink Ipswich. Its Ethiopian Guji and is amazing. Works really well as an Espresso but also really interesting as a flat white - sweet but also spicy and rich.








My new fav!

I ordered half a kilo and have ended up with a kilo by mistake, not for free I should add! Happy mistake!


----------



## HBLP

Had a coffee emergency so have been forced to buy locally (had ordered from the Barn but they messed up delivery several days in a row and then it was too late), which in my neck of the woods in Germany is not a good thing. Been pulling this Yirgacheffe roasted for filter and it's just not very good. It's supposedly 'the best' roastery in the (not super small, ~200k) city and surrounding area (maybe ~400k people), but something in either the beans or in the roasting is just off. It's got a bit of unpleasant bitterness in there and little depth to the flavour. Might have to just pull it as a ristretto and get a sweet shot out of it instead. Also got a Tarrazu from Costa Rica from them, that's *okay* in a flat white, but still not very interesting and still have to go quite short (1:1.7 or so) to cut out bitterness.

Ristretto's always give me stomach issues; oh well that's my coffee life for the next days and then I'm going cold turkey for a week


----------



## mcrmfc

Been meaning to try a Gardelli for ages and by some strange coincidence was about to order direct but procrastinating...then went into FCP in Bristol and what do you know...£11 well spent and cheaper than direct purchase.

Stunning coffee beautifully roasted, classic natural Yirg reminiscent of the foundry Rocko.

Now getting tempted by Gardelli's other sumptuous offerings...that site is a cofee lovers sweet shop.


----------



## jlarkin

mcrmfc said:


> Been meaning to try a Gardelli for ages and by some strange coincidence was about to order direct but procrastinating...then went into FCP in Bristol and what do you know...£11 well spent and cheaper than direct purchase.
> 
> Stunning coffee beautifully roasted, classic natural Yirg reminiscent of the foundry Rocko.
> 
> Now getting tempted by Gardelli's other sumptuous offerings...that site is a cofee lovers sweet shop.


Very handy, he's a great roaster. I'd like to get some more from Gardelli soon!


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel, El Rincon, Huehuetenango, Guatemala washed Caturra & Bourbon - Clean, sweet, juicy, like green apples in caramel/toffee sauce. Delicious.

Wm Bartleet porcelain dripper (Melitta style, 3 hole)

Niche @ 53/54? 13.6g dose

Bloom 33g & stir.

0:30 pour up to 100g in spiral

0:50 pour up to 166g in spiral

1:10 pour up to 233g straight down middle

All in at 1:30. Pours are almost continuous.


----------



## Power Freak

mcrmfc said:


> Been meaning to try a Gardelli for ages and by some strange coincidence was about to order direct but procrastinating...then went into FCP in Bristol and what do you know...£11 well spent and cheaper than direct purchase.
> 
> Stunning coffee beautifully roasted, classic natural Yirg reminiscent of the foundry Rocko.
> 
> Now getting tempted by Gardelli's other sumptuous offerings...that site is a cofee lovers sweet shop.


Tamrat is a great coffee, Haile Gebre is a great Eithiopian from Gardelli too... And Gesha Village is exquisite if you're feeling flush.


----------



## mcrmfc

Power Freak said:


> Tamrat is a great coffee, Haile Gebre is a great Eithiopian from Gardelli too... And Gesha Village is exquisite if you're feeling flush.


Yeah that Gesha is soooo tempting! Got the new finca las brumas sl28 from HasBean up next....but maybe after that!


----------



## Power Freak

mcrmfc said:


> Yeah that Gesha is soooo tempting! Got the new finca las brumas sl28 from HasBean up next....but maybe after that!


You can't really go wrong with Gardelli in my experience. I think the "worst" I've had from them was "good", given how many different coffees over such a long time frame I've had from them that's an achievement.

At the moment I am using 2 coffees from Assembly: Ethiopian Koke, Rwandan Rugali. Both are labelled as filter roast but I use them for espresso too.

Koke is a honey processed Yirgacheffe - which is kind of rare, I can't remember the last honey I had from a Yirgacheffe. It's very clean tasting though, I'm not sure I'd say it's a honey without knowing beforehand it behaves like a washed. The flavour profile is like a sweet iced tea with some peach and florals thrown in. It's delicate but complex it can be a comforting easy to drink cup or one you can focus on trying to unravel the tastes, exactly the sort of filters I like.

Rugali is a natural and pretty much what you'd expect from a natural bourbon. What is interesting about this one is it is WAY better as an espresso than a filter, it's a light roast and takes a lot of work to get the flavours out of it (6 bar preinfusion!) but when it's right it is incredible. Oranges give way to a cocoa and baking spices finish. In a filter it's still good but the espresso has impressed me the most.


----------



## Junglebert

I opened my first ever bag from Foundry in Sheffield yesterday, their Guatemalan Joya Oscura, I made one shot yesterday before work (Working on a Saturday is something I try and avoid) and it was hideous, I got the grind totally wrong but I didn't have time to try again. Today however, a had a couple of doubles and it's good, not as sweet as it has the potential to be I think, but I'll nail it tomorrow.


----------



## HBLP

Power Freak said:


> You can't really go wrong with Gardelli in my experience. I think the "worst" I've had from them was "good", given how many different coffees over such a long time frame I've had from them that's an achievement.
> 
> At the moment I am using 2 coffees from Assembly: Ethiopian Koke, Rwandan Rugali. Both are labelled as filter roast but I use them for espresso too.
> 
> Koke is a honey processed Yirgacheffe - which is kind of rare, I can't remember the last honey I had from a Yirgacheffe. It's very clean tasting though, I'm not sure I'd say it's a honey without knowing beforehand it behaves like a washed. The flavour profile is like a sweet iced tea with some peach and florals thrown in. It's delicate but complex it can be a comforting easy to drink cup or one you can focus on trying to unravel the tastes, exactly the sort of filters I like.
> 
> Rugali is a natural and pretty much what you'd expect from a natural bourbon. What is interesting about this one is it is WAY better as an espresso than a filter, it's a light roast and takes a lot of work to get the flavours out of it (6 bar preinfusion!) but when it's right it is incredible. Oranges give way to a cocoa and baking spices finish. In a filter it's still good but the espresso has impressed me the most.


I had the Koke at Ometasando in Fitzrovia, it was really outstanding to me. Yes not the most "in your face fruity ridiculous whatever" but it was so delicately balanced and sweet, getting some real iced-tea with orange marmelade going on there. I'm planning to make some time to pop to Brixton when I'm in london in a couple of weeks to grab some to bring home; see how it goes on an espresso too.


----------



## Scotford

HBLP said:


> I had the Koke at Ometasando in Fitzrovia, it was really outstanding to me. Yes not the most "in your face fruity ridiculous whatever" but it was so delicately balanced and sweet, getting some real iced-tea with orange marmelade going on there. I'm planning to make some time to pop to Brixton when I'm in london in a couple of weeks to grab some to bring home; see how it goes on an espresso too.


Just an FYI, you can't generally just drop into AY/Volcano and pick stuff up. Think that the Kaboola place a couple doors down sells their retail though


----------



## mcrmfc

Scotford said:


> Just an FYI, you can't generally just drop into AY/Volcano and pick stuff up. Think that the Kaboola place a couple doors down sells their retail though


Yep if you are any further south check out 'Four Boroughs' in Crystal Palace or the Volcano Cafe in Martell Rd Gipsy Hill...both good places to pick up retail bags of the above. Prices for the bags of Assembly are pretty punchy but at least you save on shipping!


----------



## Scotford

mcrmfc said:


> Yep if you are any further south check out 'Four Boroughs' in Crystal Palace or the Volcano Cafe in Martell Rd Gipsy Hill...both good places to pick up retail bags of the above. Prices for the bags of Assembly are pretty punchy but at least you save on shipping!


Four Boroughs is a great shop! Been a few times and never been let down.

I'm actually pretty lucky as I'm literally a stone's throw from AY so see them all pretty often and James is a good friend so we have had a mutual bag swap thing going on for a while. Quite often get itty bitty bags of competition coffees and a feedback form slid across my counter.


----------



## PPapa

Do you miss that Rocko Mountain's berry bomb and funk from few years ago? North Star's Nely Suyapa Orellana is for you then!


----------



## catpuccino

3 x v60s in, still getting to grips with this one. Pleasant, cirtusy, I think given a disservice by the absolutely delicious fruity Rwandan I was drinking in the days before this...


----------



## Rhys

PPapa said:


> Do you miss that Rocko Mountain's berry bomb and funk from few years ago? North Star's Nely Suyapa Orellana is for you then!


That looks tasty! Espresso, flatted or filter? Might get some to add to the several bags on my worktop.. I can see espresso btw.. just wondering how else you've tried it.


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> That looks tasty! Espresso, flatted or filter? Might get some to add to the several bags on my worktop.. I can see espresso btw.. just wondering how else you've tried it.


Punches in a flat white and is a joy as 1:3 EKspresso. I did have a batch brew today, but I need to get higher extraction to comment on filter.

I think I've got some stashed at work for AeroPress, will see how I get on with that.


----------



## Mr Karlsen

Kenya Kieni from The Coffee Collective - big fan of this one, really sweet and fruity!

Brewed on the v60.


----------



## MildredM

Funky Finca here 

It's flipping gorgeous!










15.2g/45s/35g then a second the same plus 75g ss milk @55c


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Do you miss that Rocko Mountain's berry bomb and funk from few years ago? North Star's Nely Suyapa Orellana is for you then!


In my shopping basket now


----------



## PPapa

PPapa said:


> I think I've got some stashed at work for AeroPress, will see how I get on with that.


Update: It was tasty .


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> In my shopping basket now


Will be waiting for an update!


----------



## Bullit

The last of my Guatemala Los Nubles :'(


----------



## catpuccino

Not had trouble dialing in a coffee like this for a while....nonetheless a nice but of sun.


----------



## HBLP

Drinking a natural Burundi from Fjord Coffee Roasters in Berlin - in an Aeropress.

Really delicious this. Tastes almost like a classic rummy plummy natural but it's just a bit more delicate and refreshing, makes for a really great cup.


----------



## Steve78

Cracked open the Foundry Bushoki Rwanda this morning now it has hit 7 days post roast. 1st in an Americano and then in a Flat White. Lovely coffee and really getting the butterscotch and dark chocolate, now to play with the recipe to see if I can get the plum as well!


----------



## Snakehips

Almost gone already but, another fine offering from The Barn......


----------



## fatboyslim

Taylor's of Harrogate Colombia Red Geisha.

Obscenely expensive at £16 for 120g. Very floral and juicy but not worth the price imo.


----------



## jlarkin

Hasbean Brazil with banana notes, enjoying as a V60 today and tempted to spro it up tomorrow.


----------



## fluffles

Banana just says over fermented trashy natural to me


----------



## filthynines

Sam from Wayland's Yard roasted "Sam's Mum's Coffee" for Method - a Peruvian micro lot, because his mother is Peruvian. Tasty!


----------



## fatboyslim

Pretty darn tasty! Definitely getting the wild strawberries.


----------



## Komatoes

Had some Crankhouse yesterday at the Almond Thief Bakery in Dartington. Very nice.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Costa Rica don Alfonso aquieres estate from compass

Caramel and some kind of fruit I can't identify.... Very nice spro


----------



## steveholt

@cupperjoe I have a bag of banana on the way. How did yours work out??

Today I have had

April - Ecuador pilocajas washed typica. Pour over

Good coffee.

Have a washed pacamara from same brewing up now


----------



## filthynines

An Indonesian coffee called Sunda Galali toasted by Ngopi here in Birmingham. They only roast Indonesian because that is thenowner's heritage. It really is a belting espresso. Nudging dark; rich, full bodied, with some sweet acidity. Beautiful.


----------



## Соffее

this morning without coffee - only tea


----------



## Stanic

trip to Warsaw, always a good idea to enjoy a flat white at the Relaks café


----------



## Power Freak

First cups from 2 new coffees today (both 8 days off roast):

Filter: Gardelli Karimikui

Delicious, maybe because it's just after finishing a bag that was just "fine" but this really impressed me. The typical Kenyan blackcurrent thing comes through right away but there's a softer creaminess about it. The acidity is still there but it seems much less prominent than you'd expect.

Spro: Gardelli Mzungu Project

Only had 1 go at this one and it's not exactly dialed in yet (on the slow side) but I can tell this one is very special. You get an absolute punch in the face with cherry to begin, this gives way to a very light boozy note (almost like a cherry liqueur) right at the end your left with a gentle caramel sweetness. Again it's acidic without being an acid monster. I hope I can dial this in perfectly in as few shots as possible as this is one I want to savour... Maybe I'll re-order.

Both can be used for filter/espresso but I don't think I'll switch them round, I think these are their natural homes (for me).


----------



## mcrmfc

Not sure it is allowed to cross polinate a mug and coffee from different roasters in the same town....but I like to live on the edge.

This coffee is the same producer and varietal as our March LSOL from Assembly so interesting to compare.

My first from Bonanza...they deliver on their promise as 'minimal' light roasters, even as a V60 there is a chunk of acidity which on some brews I have managed to balance and produce something very delicious and on others it is a bit too much.

Intruiging coffee though (these Burundi coffees appear to be quite 'different') and definately a roaster I will be revisiting.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Not entirely sure what this is I'm about to drink, but unfortunately I'm away for work and forgot my travel gear


----------



## ashcroc

jonnycooper29 said:


> Not entirely sure what this is I'm about to drink, but unfortunately I'm away for work and forgot my travel gear


It's times like this I fall back on mochas.

Fingers crossed it's edible.


----------



## catpuccino

Early start this morning so nothing at home....but a batch brew of Girls Who Grind Rwandan (washed) from Milkman (Edinburgh) hosted at Google Digital Garage. Very nice, reminds me of the washed variant of the Fortitude natural Rwandan I was raving about a few weeks ago.

https://www.girlswhogrindcoffee.com/shop/gwgrwandarushashi


----------



## Power Freak

Power Freak said:


> Spro: Gardelli Mzungu Project
> 
> Only had 1 go at this one and it's not exactly dialed in yet (on the slow side) but I can tell this one is very special. You get an absolute punch in the face with cherry to begin, this gives way to a very light boozy note (almost like a cherry liqueur) right at the end your left with a gentle caramel sweetness. Again it's acidic without being an acid monster. I hope I can dial this in perfectly in as few shots as possible as this is one I want to savour... Maybe I'll re-order.


100% dialled in now, even more delicious.

My recipe is:

7s pre-infuse @4.5bar

18g in 38g out in 24s

This coffee really benefits from higher PI pressure and a relatively quick pull. It doesn't want to be pulled too long as it has a nice texture that gets a bit lost, and you don't gain any extra sweetness.

I tried it as a filter too out of curiosity; really nice there too, the caramel finish is pretty much non-existent but you gain a tropical fruity note instead. For a natural it is very "clean" as a pour over. Still think it shines more as an espresso though. Still have about 8-10 days worth (unless I'm greedy), happy times!

I dose higher for espresso than filter so I should get a few goes at pulling a shot with the Karimikui but I'm rarely that fond of Kenyan espressos.


----------



## Power Freak

mcrmfc said:


> Not sure it is allowed to cross polinate a mug and coffee from different roasters in the same town....but I like to live on the edge.
> 
> This coffee is the same producer and varietal as our March LSOL from Assembly so interesting to compare.
> 
> My first from Bonanza...they deliver on their promise as 'minimal' light roasters, even as a V60 there is a chunk of acidity which on some brews I have managed to balance and produce something very delicious and on others it is a bit too much.
> 
> Intruiging coffee though (these Burundi coffees appear to be quite 'different') and definately a roaster I will be revisiting.


I had this coffee but roasted by Round Hill a month or 2 ago; I liked it a lot! I have yet to sample Bonanza but they are on my hit list


----------



## winterlight

Just finished off the last of my Sumatra Tano Batak from Rave. I've mostly bought from Has Bean before and gone for light to medium roasts, but decided to try something a bit darker and different this time.

Made in my Aeropress - fairly strongly (no measurements) - and there's a big chocolately mouthful with a hint of tobacco in the background. Very little bitterness present in the cup, so definitely one that I'd invest in again.


----------



## Power Freak

Right now I'm playing around with a decaf: Gardelli - Costa Rica - El Cipres

Started off with a "typical" espresso recipe and absolutely despised this coffee, I thought it might be a bin job. Persevered with it a bit and am enjoying it now. It's (a lot) darker than I usually drink. I had to use a rather unconventional technique to get the best out of it: grind coarse (for espresso, not a filter grind) and pre-infuse at 0.9bar for 24s then pull for 24s (18g in 36g out)

The flavours I'm getting are oranges and caramel predominantly It's not the most complex coffee I've ever had and certainly not a "top 10" but it's certainly enjoyable.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Power Freak said:


> Right now I'm playing around with a decaf: Gardelli - Costa Rica - El Cipres
> 
> Started off with a "typical" espresso recipe and absolutely despised this coffee, I thought it might be a bin job. Persevered with it a bit and am enjoying it now. It's (a lot) darker than I usually drink. I had to use a rather unconventional technique to get the best out of it: grind coarse (for espresso, not a filter grind) and pre-infuse at 0.9bar for 24s then pull for 24s (18g in 36g out)
> 
> The flavours I'm getting are oranges and caramel predominantly It's not the most complex coffee I've ever had and certainly not a "top 10" but it's certainly enjoyable.


Had a few gardli coffees and never had anything close to dark or roasty notes. Perhaps a function of decaf.

His single origins are outstanding usually


----------



## PPapa

I think Bocca is quite unknown in this forum, so decided to give them a go .

A bit of a geek's dream here. Glass front panel 4 group Strada with 3 Mythos and an EK43 for filter on one side and Linea with Ceado E37s + Bunn on the other side.


----------



## jlarkin

steveholt said:


> @cupperjoe I have a bag of banana on the way. How did yours work out??
> 
> Today I have had
> 
> April - Ecuador pilocajas washed typica. Pour over
> 
> Good coffee.
> 
> Have a washed pacamara from same brewing up now


Didn't see this, I probably should change to Cupper Joe but I'm jlarkin at the moment .

I thought it was good had tasty Pourover and espresso with it, got more sense of banana earlier and after couple of weeks seemed to develop/change a bit.

How did you get on with it?


----------



## mizunooto

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, which is my favourite everyday coffee. Mellow and kind to my aged stomach! I don't know any better so I buy it from Booths.


----------



## Greg from fashion-home.pl

I've tried today coffee with a little bit of stevia. It didn't work. Maybe I just should add stevia to a tea bag and and brew it... Have anybody tried stevia in coffee instead of sugar?


----------



## Power Freak

Mrboots2u said:


> Had a few gardli coffees and never had anything close to dark or roasty notes. Perhaps a function of decaf.
> 
> His single origins are outstanding usually


Agreed. I have had way too many Gardelli coffees to remember (12 this year already) and the El Cipres is the darkest roast (by far) I've seen. I wish I had a tonino to see where it lands, the Mzungu in contrast is one of the lightest Gardellis I can remember - quite the contrast!

I know some decaf processing can make a coffee appear darker than it "really is" (although I tend to notice that with EA of CO2 processing generally). This was just dark though, required a much coarser grind and lower PI pressure ( / temp) to get it tasting right. It was still tasty but not something I'll be in a rush to buy again I think.

Just had my last shot of my Gardellis now, a new trio of beans starting tomorrow.


----------



## Power Freak

Greg from fashion-home.pl said:


> I've tried today coffee with a little bit of stevia. It didn't work. Maybe I just should add stevia to a tea bag and and brew it... Have anybody tried stevia in coffee instead of sugar?


I don't use sweetener of any variety in coffee.

I do know stevia from other things though: remember less is more with that stuff. It's super sweet, way more so than sugar and has a very distinct taste I find. Go little by little would be my advice if you have to use it.


----------



## WolfHammatt

mizunooto said:


> Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, which is my favourite everyday coffee. Mellow and kind to my aged stomach! I don't know any better so I buy it from Booths.


Monmouth have a delicious Yirgacheffe on offer sometimes, I highly recommend it if you're in London or have a local cafe that stock them


----------



## Greg from fashion-home.pl

Power Freak said:


> I don't use sweetener of any variety in coffee.
> 
> I do know stevia from other things though: remember less is more with that stuff. It's super sweet, way more so than sugar and has a very distinct taste I find. Go little by little would be my advice if you have to use it.


When I use milk, and I use the real one from a cow, not from grosery shop, then I don't use any sweetener, becasue milk is sweet enough. However sometimes I don't have a milk and coffee without anything is to bitter for me. I don't like to use sugar at all, so I'm testing with different sweeteners. Honey is perfectly fine. Right now I drink coffee with buckwheat honey, but for some people it may be too strong a taste, so acacia honey or multi-flower honey will be a better solution. Have a good day folks!


----------



## malling

Wrong place


----------



## steveholt

Hundredhousecoffee - kochere natural.

Fruity and full, old school natural without the booze.

A cracker as spro, flat white and filter.

Thanks to Dog and Hat for this bag.

And, 3 bags in the past year and not a dud amongst them.

Viva hundred house


----------



## catpuccino

Javabeans Rwandan natural from my 'let's try everything they have' order.


----------



## Mrboots2u

https://cloudpickercoffee.ie/collections/coffee/products/qore-ethiopia

The above, picked up retail from Swan Song Coffee in Manchester ( see cafe reviews ).

Had as filter an espresso. Easy to work with, well roasted.

Even with a conical; grinder







and channeling a little, made a delicious espresso this morning

Sweet and citurs fruits that coated the mouth.

Filter was equally fab yesterday.

This is one of those retail bags that I really don't mind paying £12 for. Even after two brews it's top 3 for this year already.


----------



## MildredM

A superb Ethiopian Lima courtesy @DavecUK thanks









It's stunning. Cherry, dark chocolate and something else, sweet but not overly so. I have to say it's in my top 5 so far this year


















15.5g/12 S pi/36s/35g today, very slightly coarser yesterday and a bit shorter pi yesterday brought more sweetness, but every cup has been superb really


----------



## DavecUK

I'll bet that's the Rawandan not the Limu


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> I'll bet that's the Rawandan not the Limu


Doh!!!!


----------



## paul whu

El Paraiso, Colombia, Anaerobic fermentation, washed

Take a bow Dave at Crankhouse.

Until now I'd never heard of Anaerobic fermentation. I will now be on the lookout for it.

For me it tastes rather like a clean natural.

Tasting notes are Sweet wild strawberry, mandarin and lemon verbanda,

I couldn't argue with that.

My recipe is 18.5g into 42 over 30 seconds at 93 degrees.

This bean is suited to my palate perfectly and I strongly recommend anyone looking for a coffee to try to buy some of these. Utterly delicious.


----------



## Power Freak

paul whu said:


> El Paraiso, Colombia, Anaerobic fermentation, washed
> 
> Take a bow Dave at Crankhouse.
> 
> Until now I'd never heard of Anaerobic fermentation. I will now be on the lookout for it.
> 
> For me it tastes rather like a clean natural.
> 
> Tasting notes are Sweet wild strawberry, mandarin and lemon verbanda,
> 
> I couldn't argue with that.
> 
> My recipe is 18.5g into 42 over 30 seconds at 93 degrees.
> 
> This bean is suited to my palate perfectly and I strongly recommend anyone looking for a coffee to try to buy some of these. Utterly delicious.


I really wish I hadn't just ordered my next batch now... Lemon verbena is one of my favourite flavours. Hopefully they won't run out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

paul whu said:


> El Paraiso, Colombia, Anaerobic fermentation, washed
> 
> Take a bow Dave at Crankhouse.
> 
> Until now I'd never heard of Anaerobic fermentation. I will now be on the lookout for it.
> 
> For me it tastes rather like a clean natural.
> 
> Tasting notes are Sweet wild strawberry, mandarin and lemon verbanda,
> 
> I couldn't argue with that.
> 
> My recipe is 18.5g into 42 over 30 seconds at 93 degrees.
> 
> This bean is suited to my palate perfectly and I strongly recommend anyone looking for a coffee to try to buy some of these. Utterly delicious.


La Cabra had a Ehtiopian one , i had it brewed at a cafe In Nottingham .

Was stonking.

Re The Crankhouse , was fab on filter for me, was a bit too wild on espresso for my palate.

Although I can't find this now on website , perhaps i imagined it ...


----------



## Rakesh

A cracking natural Costa Rican microlot from crafthouse from my freezer archives. Tons of blueberry and strawberry and hints of chocolate.


----------



## robashton

Celebrating getting all my equipment going again by pulling the Talor & Jorgen (RIP) Candy and Pixie Dust out of the freezer and wanging a shot through of that.

19g to 56 in 23s for a whopping EY of 23%, it's hard to believe somebody hasn't just pulped a pile of strawberries and microwaved them into the cup, ooft.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Bought this off the back of @PPapa post a few weeks back. I got lucky and got it almost spot on with my first shot!

Had a relatively fine grind with the Niche...

I have to say, this is one of, if not the tastiest espresso I've ever had! But I am a bit of a natural fan.


----------



## Crazylady

Latte made in my Delonghi all in one machine. Coffee Masters Super Crema Espresso Beans. (Best one I've used to date but would welcome suggestions please) RO filtered water. Semi skimmed filtered milk. mmmmmmm !


----------



## catpuccino

First go with this. Sweet, somewhat juicy, very floral. A touch under, but I'd brewed at quite a low temp which I don't think this favoured so a simple adjustment for next time.


----------



## MWJB

Very tasty cup of Cloud Picker, Ethiopia, Qore washed. Thanks to @Mrboots2u.


----------



## ooglewoogle

paul whu said:


> El Paraiso, Colombia, Anaerobic fermentation, washed
> 
> Take a bow Dave at Crankhouse.
> 
> Until now I'd never heard of Anaerobic fermentation. I will now be on the lookout for it.
> 
> For me it tastes rather like a clean natural.
> 
> Tasting notes are Sweet wild strawberry, mandarin and lemon verbanda,
> 
> I couldn't argue with that.
> 
> My recipe is 18.5g into 42 over 30 seconds at 93 degrees.
> 
> This bean is suited to my palate perfectly and I strongly recommend anyone looking for a coffee to try to buy some of these. Utterly delicious.


 I am a novice, very traditional dark roast espresso type of guy, but your rec. and the back story for this one really got me intrigued. I just pulled my first shot on your recipe - holy heck! I have never had anything like that before....pink grapefruit explosion for me, really like their description of a 'handful of starburst'. Look forward to trying more and experimenting with it....thanks for the rec.


----------



## the_partisan

Caballero Java from Honduras roasted by Tim Wendelboe

Bought this on my recent trip to Oslo, two brews today using Origami dripper and Kalita papers.

Earlier I was brewing this coffee with RO water (35ppm TDS) and thought it was tasting quite dry but after changing to a harder bottled water it's tasting a lot better. It's quite annoying how much difference water makes sometimes.

#11 on the EK43 S, 15g in, 40g bloom, fill to 120g at :30 and fill to 250g at 1:00, both brews ended up at almost identical EY (~18%).

Getting lots of milk chocolate, very nice.


----------



## apogrebennyk

Celebrated upgrading my brew grinder to C40 MkIII from Porlex by brewing Costa Rica Geisha in V60-01. Approx 14.5g in, 30sec bloom, 3:00 total time to 220g out with water slightly below 90 degrees

This honey-processed coffee from Finca Las Palomas is roasted by CoffeePirates Vienna, it is not very fresh any more but I'm glad I set some of it aside for a decent grinder (invested in my espresso equipment before..) - wow, such an improvement in brew quality, such a clear complex cup whereas it was nothing but bitter and boring before. Interesting mix of herbs, stone fruit (plum?), oolong tea. Beautiful when cooled down.

I will try to brew the next cup longer and hotter to get some more sweetness. This is also my first post here so wanted to say hi 

2nd cup of the day was Honduras Comsa natural as espresso.


----------



## mission701

This week, I've been mostly drinking.... North Star's wonderful Ethiopian Boji.

They say it's one of the best Ethiopians they've tried. They've probably tried a lot more than me but it's certainly the best I've tried. I rarely get hit by the flavours that are listed on the tasting notes but this one was bang on. I found it required a grind less fine than a lot of SOs from this region to get the best, but I find coarser grinds easier to dial in and so got the best (I can) out of it pretty quickly. It really does taste of Apricot with a long aftertaste of black tea.

Settled on 18g in to 36-8g out in around 30-35 seconds. Any other recommendations very welcome.

Yum!


----------



## somersetboy

Just a heads-up... The Oro blend from Lavazza is on offer in Tesco. I must say that among all the supermarket brands I have tried so far, this is the most superior one. It is just sweet and inviting like nectar with just the hint of sophisticated acidity and a superlative finish. I can't say anything more. Normally costs a pricey £5 but now £3. I thought I will share this here.


----------



## MildredM

Yummy beans fresh out the freezer from Dog & morning. Light and fruity - and very enjoyable.

15.4g/45s/32g worked as espresso and as a f/w.

https://dogandhat.co.uk/products/plot-roasting-peru

Thanks to @DogandHat for sending these as part of my prize winnings!


----------



## shimceltic

Got this while in Italy and its very good, strong taste with a good crema

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## thesmileyone

Well I completely fixed my "sometimes sour" coffee problems. Sat here buzzing having had a 7 day caffeine fast. All week instead of coffee I have been having hot chocolate. The expensive stuff + a tiny bit of water. Make a paste, then steam whole milk using the Gaggia (which sucks for steaming btw, not enough capacity really for >300ml of milk) and pour that in on top...mmmmmm

Then today I started a new supplement regime - lion's mane, reishi, niacin, and I heard caffeine is a good stack so coffee time. Using these:

https://unionroasted.com/collections/all/products/bobolink-brazil

Which I bought from Waitrose a month ago. Never managed to nail a consistent shot (I have a double espresso in my lattes) but combining my coffee with 1 teaspoon of Twinnings Premium Hot Chocolate to make a Mocha? MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## jonnycooper29

To avoid gatecrashing Joeys La Pavoni thread, I'll put this here

It might be my imagination but I'm enjoying these North Star- The Docks beans so much more on this machine than my DTP- not to say that isn't a great machine too.

Every shot I pull I can't help but grin!
http://






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I stunning Ethiopian on filter from Origin cafe in Porthleven Cornwall. Ethiopian KOKE Honey.

Really clean tropical and berries. A great example of staff and roasters knowing exactly what they're doing.

Well worth a visit.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tonino

My first double shot with pressurised basket on DTP, beans are "Bird and Wild" Espresso blend medium to dark roast and very tasty indeed, almost same as with the normal basket.


----------



## steveholt

The new forum has scared me off.

I have had lots of nice coffees of late.

Crank house PNG is a lovely espresso.

Hakunin is I think the name of anew enough Roaster from which I got 3 bags. All winners, especially a Myanmar as a pourover.

Busting out the behmor tomorrow too


----------



## Kitkat

MildredM said:


> Yummy beans fresh out the freezer from Dog & morning. Light and fruity - and very enjoyable.
> 
> 15.4g/45s/32g worked as espresso and as a f/w.
> 
> https://dogandhat.co.uk/products/plot-roasting-peru
> 
> Thanks to @DogandHat for sending these as part of my prize winnings!
> 
> View attachment 263


 Same here. I had forgotten I had these in the freezer but pulled them out and started them this morning. First shot was a bit quick but cherry, cherry and more cherry which is fine by me. Will try for a bit more chocolate and caramel next time.


----------



## robashton

This stuff is hilariously good, I was looking for something with a little more roast development whilst still being light and knew James Gourmet would fit the bill - my girlfriend pretty much poo poos anything that isn't a natural coffee and this is what I saw on the shop - an Indian coffee ??.

.

being a James gourmet espresso it's really easy to dial in, cos once you push it too far you get a bit of roastiness, so I've just sat it at 1:3 and slowly come down from 34s to 23s as it gets older - did I say it's sweet, coz it's really sweet - I wouldn't say strawberry like on the packet - just sweet.


----------



## Planter

robashton said:


> This stuff is hilariously good, I was looking for something with a little more roast development whilst still being light and knew James Gourmet would fit the bill - my girlfriend pretty much poo poos anything that isn't a natural coffee and this is what I saw on the shop - an Indian coffee .
> .
> being a James gourmet espresso it's really easy to dial in, cos once you push it too far you get a bit of roastiness, so I've just sat it at 1:3 and slowly come down from 34s to 23s as it gets older - did I say it's sweet, coz it's really sweet - I wouldn't say strawberry like on the packet - just sweet.
> [IMG alt="92F205C7-771A-4F3B-A1C1-6C26B98F4DF3.thumb.jpeg.a5b45b4adc0314e2b272bc16e6eddae0.jpeg" data-fileid="29620"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/92F205C7-771A-4F3B-A1C1-6C26B98F4DF3.thumb.jpeg.a5b45b4adc0314e2b272bc16e6eddae0.jpeg[/IMG]


James' is local to me and one of my go to roasters. Peter is a proper gent too. Will always show you around and let you try out a few coffees in his fantastic set up out the back if you show enough interest.


----------



## loveisintheair

Good morning, folks! My colleague convinced me to try this coffee with milk. I think it was Caprissimo Belgique. I usually do not drink milk coffees and I make rare exceptions when I drink it but this one was definitely worth a try.

In the office we have quite old Delonghi coffee machine but it still prepares awesome coffee.


----------



## MildredM

North Star Rwanda Huya Mountain here.

15.4g/48s/35g produced a cup of natural deliciousness. It says in the label macerated strawberries, peach, grape and blueberry. To me it tasted summer fruity, light and with just the right amount of sweetness.


----------



## garethuk

Well today I got my V60 going using Horsham Coffee's 'Rwanda - Liza Thick Natural' with the Scott Rao method (see below for pictures)

Medium grind (setting 22 on Comandante C40), ran through in about 2mins 30secs. So perhaps need to grind a bit finer next time.

Still very tastie, lovely smooth brew.

Gareth


----------



## robashton

Planter said:


> robashton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is hilariously good, I was looking for something with a little more roast development whilst still being light and knew James Gourmet would fit the bill - my girlfriend pretty much poo poos anything that isn't a natural coffee and this is what I saw on the shop - an Indian coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> being a James gourmet espresso it's really easy to dial in, cos once you push it too far you get a bit of roastiness, so I've just sat it at 1:3 and slowly come down from 34s to 23s as it gets older - did I say it's sweet, coz it's really sweet - I wouldn't say strawberry like on the packet - just sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James' is local to me and one of my go to roasters. Peter is a proper gent too. Will always show you around and let you try out a few coffees in his fantastic set up out the back if you show enough interest.
Click to expand...

 Yes indeed, JG was a staple for me last time I was doing coffee with any level of seriousness - I knew that if he'd ordered an Indian coffee that it was going to be worth a punt on (I can say that for maybe 3-4 roasteries in the UK only!)


----------



## Planter

robashton said:


> Yes indeed, JG was a staple for me last time I was doing coffee with any level of seriousness - I knew that if he'd ordered an Indian coffee that it was going to be worth a punt on (I can say that for maybe 3-4 roasteries in the UK only!)


Totally agree. Never had a bad cup from his picks.


----------



## Step21

I've been roasting several microlots from Cameroon lately. Got them from Coffee Quest in Amsterdam. This one is so clean you'd never guess it was a natural. Light bodied, tea like with a juicy lime acidity and just a hint of chocolate. Kind of Yirg like if you were looking for a comparison. Varietals are Java and typica.

It's a very interesting origin. Well worth a try if you can find it. Most of the coffee from Cameroon is lower grade but the Boyo area has had some recent investment in training and infrastructure. Coffee was brought here from Indonesia by the Dutch hence the Java and typica varietals are prevalent.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not sure I get the rum and raisin but a slightly different cup to the normal natural ethiopians. Espresso - Raspberry acidity for sure , then something sweet and deep rich at the end to take it off the normal route .

Roaster - cloud picker.


----------



## Rakesh

Clean and juicy washed Burundian from Curve. Brewed using the@mwjb method for the first time, giving me very good flavour clarity.


----------



## Jony

Popped to my local place.


----------



## garethuk

Jony said:


> Popped to my local place.
> 
> View attachment 29916


 that is one big cake!!


----------



## garethuk

Today's brew... North Star's - Burundi Benga Washed

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/burundi-washed/


----------



## Jony

garethuk said:


> that is one big cake!!


 Yea I know I said that to him yesterday, was really full haha


----------



## Komatoes

Jony said:


> Yea I know I said that to him yesterday, was really full haha


Is that one of Origin's Cornish cafes?


----------



## Jony

No they just sell Origin beans it's in Charlestown called Short&Strong


----------



## Komatoes

Jony said:


> No they just sell Origin beans it's in Charlestown called Short&Strong


 Thanks that's useful to know. Will check them out next time I'm down visiting my dad.

I used to jump off the harbour wall in summer after school at Charlestown - a long time ago. ?


----------



## the_partisan

Norma Iris Fiallos from Honduras, roasted by Holistik

I brewed this using 30g/500g using a Kalita Wave 185 + Behmor Brazen, ground at #14 on the EK43 S, total brew time was 2:30 including :45 pre-infusion.

Not the most soluble bean, so the TDS/EY was at 1.25%/18.5% - similar to what I got when I did a pour over earlier.

Super clean and transparent cup, flavour wise it has very nice strawberry acidity, lots of sweetness, very delicate cup for a natural and really enjoyed it. Ended up drinking the whole pot at once (probably going to regret it later..). I would maybe increase the intensity a little by grinding slightly finer / increasing the dose for next time.


----------



## hotmetal

What with the next LSOL being at least a week away and Foundry having sold out of Rocko Mountain a couple of weeks ago, my bean stocks have gone all to cock. Getting up at 6 requires coffee so I popped into Waitrose and grabbed some 'emergency' whole beans from Union, a medium roast Ethiopian, Yayu Forest wild arabica. Roast date 10 June so just the ticket for today's espresso. At £5/200g a good price, of which 25p goes to conservation work with Royal Botanical (Kew) to preserve the wild coffee area. A very nice coffee straight or cortado. Need to try Aeropress tomorrow, as I think it'll be lush as brewed.


----------



## steveholt

Espresso...

Bolivia Arcangel from Foundry.

First pass was 18-40.

Very full of flavour but a touch acidic for me. I'll pull a little longer next time to see, and then a pourover for lunch.

I forgot how good foundry are, I'm gonna enjoy this.


----------



## Laura_K

Extract Coffee's Organic Espresso, amazing


----------



## Tonino

Hi,

can anyone recommend Beanpress Strada Blend espresso and Jebena Ethiopian Decaff or any of their Brand for an espresso brewing?

Thanks


----------



## steveholt

steveholt said:


> Espresso...
> 
> Bolivia Arcangel from Foundry.
> 
> First pass was 18-40.
> 
> Very full of flavour but a touch acidic for me. I'll pull a little longer next time to see, and then a pourover for lunch.
> 
> I forgot how good foundry are, I'm gonna enjoy this.


 So 18-42 completely tames the acidity and just leaves me with a cup of natural joy.

In pourover form its the same but moderated down and a lovely silky mouthfeel to compensate.


----------



## christos_geo

Work brought me to Sheffield, first 10 minutes in the city and headed straight for @foundrycoffeeroasters. No Callum or Lee to be seen at that one, but still had a delicious Rocko 18-36 31s and got some beans to take home with me. 
Next task, find a good bouldering gym.


----------



## MildredM

Testing the Laurina offering from The Barn here right now. No stock left now, I see, it comes and goes.

This must be the sweetest coffee I've tasted for a long time and works for me without milk.

15.5g/48s/38g and then another 60g hot water YUM ?


----------



## the_partisan

Honduras - Caballero from April, my first brews with this didn't taste great but todays was really improved. Used 30g/500g on the Behmor with the Kalita 185 as the basket.

My wife made it so no idea about TDS / EY, but tasted like milk chocolate with some subtle apple acidity.


----------



## MWJB

Kenya Kirigu AA from Cartwheel - Sweet, clean juicy like a mouthful of wine gums, delicious.

13.5g ground on Zass Panama 5 clicks from burr rub.

Wilfa pourover cone (Bonavita or Clever would be OK too). Bodum small, regular kettle with 227g water weighed out into it.

Bloom 53g 90s with valve shut.

01:10 reboil remaining water.

01:30 open valve and add remaining water in 20-30s, mostly down the middle.

Dry bed 3:15, 20%EY.


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> This stuff is hilariously good, I was looking for something with a little more roast development whilst still being light and knew James Gourmet would fit the bill - my girlfriend pretty much poo poos anything that isn't a natural coffee and this is what I saw on the shop - an Indian coffee ??.
> 
> .
> 
> being a James gourmet espresso it's really easy to dial in, cos once you push it too far you get a bit of roastiness, so I've just sat it at 1:3 and slowly come down from 34s to 23s as it gets older - did I say it's sweet, coz it's really sweet - I wouldn't say strawberry like on the packet - just sweet.
> 
> View attachment 29620


 On a bag of this myself today .

Description above is pretty bang on. A sweet espresso in deed. Add a little milk and I get the a fudgey type note popping into my head.

Pulling it , long and slow pre infusion on the Bianca. 18g into 38g.


----------



## the_partisan

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural Pacamara roasted by Has Bean. I love a good Pacamara and this one I've had before from another roaster. The large beans looked rather unevenly colored. Not sure if it's because of roast or because of natural processing you get this unevenness.

Brewed this using my favorite Kalita 155 recipe and tasting notes were quite spot on.

14.5g ground at #12 on the EK 43 S

using Kalita 155
40g bloom and swirl
at :30 add up to 120g and swirl
at 1:00 add up to 180g and swirl
brew should finish around 2:00 +/-15 sec and then dilute it to 220g

This method doesn't give particularly high EY but really clear tasting notes and it's easy to be consistent. This one ended up at 1.3% TDS 18% EY and tasted like sweet sour cherry jam with a lot of funk, pretty much spot on I think. Definitely not for everyone though!


----------



## Jony

My usual stop with a Origin Koke


----------



## ashcroc

That rocky road looks delish


----------



## catpuccino

Craft House Kenya Handege (washed) on v60 at home this morning.

On my second bag of this so got it dialled in pretty nicely. 30/30.5 on the Niche, 22/360g finishes around 3:05 using a single pour. Probably 95-96c...but my kettle is broken and I was using a glass v60 so who knows that the brew temp was ?

https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin/products/kenya-handege

Stopped in at Machina for a pourover a little later. Ethiopian Nano Challa (washed). Strong peach note coming through on Kalita.

https://machina-coffee.co.uk/collections/single-products/products/ethiopia-nano-challa-washed-filter-1


----------



## igm45

@catpuccino what are you thoughts on the Handege? I've got that on the go as an espresso.

Works really well for me, lovely acidic fruity goodness. Like a tart blackcurrant syrup.


----------



## catpuccino

igm45 said:


> @catpuccino what are you thoughts on the Handege? I've got that on the go as an espresso.
> 
> Works really well for me, lovely acidic fruity goodness. Like a tart blackcurrant syrup.


 Agree with that, really pleasant acidity with the blackcurrant coming through particularly in the aftertaste. My favourite Kenyans are a little more 'forward' (ribena bomb) but this is another great coffee from CH. I cupped it 4-5 days after roast, I absolutely taste the raspberry description but I don't think it comes through in my brews - so I'll experiment more with this second bag.


----------



## igm45

catpuccino said:


> Agree with that, really pleasant acidity with the blackcurrant coming through particularly in the aftertaste. My favourite Kenyans are a little more 'forward' (ribena bomb) but this is another great coffee from CH. I cupped it 4-5 days after roast, I absolutely taste the raspberry description but I don't think it comes through in my brews - so I'll experiment more with this second bag.


 No raspberry for me either,

Just had it as a V60, really pleasant but not spectacular. I've found straight espresso suits this bean best.

I found a brew ratio of 1:2.5 to be the sweet spot. Go beyond that and it becomes thin and insipid.

Really love the beans though, craft house are on my subscriber shortlist.


----------



## Dunk

Currently between moving house so the espresso machine is in storage. Luckily it unluckily the ek43 wouldn't fit so I'm on a bit of V60 revolution.

Never really brewed a V60 apart from a hand grinder when in holiday. Mind blown with the level of flavours you by using a good grinder.

I know this plot is an espresso roast but damn it's delicious. Berries and caramel!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caffn8me

Some Brazil Fazenda Capoeirinha from Ue Coffee Roasters - and very good it is too.


----------



## the_partisan

Ethiopia Sidamo roasted by Andersen & Maillard that I got through Bean Bros sub.

Just opened this bag and having a fail. I first made a batch using Behmor, using 55g/900g water and tasted really bitter. As I haven't quite dialled in the Behmor I again brewed using my normal Kalita 155 recipe of 14.5g/220g and it again tasted astringent and bitter. Finally I did a French Press and this time wasn't great again - not much flavour and still some bitterness. Either something is off with the coffee or I'm just having a bad brewing day.. Will let this one rest a few days and then try again.


----------



## catpuccino

Out today at Lowdown Coffee, this Bolivian on Kalita. Absolutely superb, top 3 coffee I've ever had.

https://coffeecollective.dk/shop/buena-vista/


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Out today at Lowdown Coffee, this Bolivian on Kalita. Absolutely superb, top 3 coffee I've ever had.
> 
> https://coffeecollective.dk/shop/buena-vista/


 Ahem ?. It'll have to go straight in the freezer though!


----------



## the_partisan

El Limon, Guatemala Washed Caturra from Has Bean

Brewed using Kalita 155, 14.5g/220g, #11 on the EK43 S, brew time of 2 min, 1.39% TDS/18.5% EY

A darker roast than I would typically have, but I really enjoyed the subtle flavours on this one, quite sweet with a nice hint of lemon.


----------



## drumsnotdead

Dunk said:


> Currently between moving house so the espresso machine is in storage. Luckily it unluckily the ek43 wouldn't fit so I'm on a bit of V60 revolution.
> 
> Never really brewed a V60 apart from a hand grinder when in holiday. Mind blown with the level of flavours you by using a good grinder.
> 
> I know this plot is an espresso roast but damn it's delicious. Berries and caramel!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That mug is lovely, where is it from?


----------



## Dunk

@drumsnotdead its from verve coffee roaster.


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Ethiopia Sidamo roasted by Andersen & Maillard that I got through Bean Bros sub.
> 
> Just opened this bag and having a fail. I first made a batch using Behmor, using 55g/900g water and tasted really bitter. As I haven't quite dialled in the Behmor I again brewed using my normal Kalita 155 recipe of 14.5g/220g and it again tasted astringent and bitter. Finally I did a French Press and this time wasn't great again - not much flavour and still some bitterness. Either something is off with the coffee or I'm just having a bad brewing day.. Will let this one rest a few days and then try again.


 Went back to this bag now - 14.5g/240g on the Kalita 155, 19.5 % EY

Seems the extreme astringency/tannins have mellowed after resting for about a week, and tastes better when cooled down. I get the black tea and lime tasting notes and just a hint of honey-like sweetness. However I still think this roast is somehow messed up, I'm missing that juicy sweetness that I would expect from this kind of coffee.

Also really enjoying the El Sapo Colombia from Koppi, one of the best tasting coffees I've had this year.


----------



## christos_geo

Got to play on this yesterday for a while with some Extract coffee. Never used full on commercial machine before, but this one was dead easy and that steam power is absolutely insane. Milk textured to perfection every time, in 6 seconds. Thought my LR was decent at steaming but seems feeble next to this, ok it has a dedicated 11L steam boiler or smth...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## the_partisan

El Sapo Washed Caturra from Colombia, roasted by Koppi

Brewed this on the Behmor Brazen Plus, filling up to calibration line (~650ml) and using the Kalita Wave 185 as a basket instead of the stock basket. Set to 96C and 30 sec preinfusion.

38g in/530g out - 1.35% TDS 19.5% EY - pretty much spot on - easily one of the best coffees for me this year, super clean and fruity with lots of cranberries and currants like acidity.


----------



## PPapa

Rwanda Gisheke natural from Crankhouse. Just finished the bag - amazing balance of sweetness, juiciness and chocolate. If Cadbury's did dark chocolate fruit and nut version, that would be it!

Next up is natural Kenyan from Crankhouse. If that doesn't get one excited, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Cooffe

Some french stuff that my pals bought back from France, in a V60... Within 4 days of roasting, I got it. Stuff tastes very dark/chocolatey but I would liken it to similar notes from a Brazilian


----------



## MildredM

15g/45s/38g

Is anyone else trying this right now? It is amazing.


----------



## J_Fo

Costa Rican Geisha from Cartwheel as a V60.

Bursting with tropical fruit and a lovely floral quality. Very clean and light. Delicious!!

Obviously not cheap but at £20 delivered for 250g certainly very reasonable if you dig Geisha.

I'd definitely suggest getting on it! ?


----------



## GingerBen

My friend was in Seattle last week and went to the Starbucks reserve roastery (stick with me)

I hopped online and had a browse of their beans and selected a blend called 11...

got it last week and just cracked in to it this morning.

The packaging is as suitably pretentious as you'd expect. The blurb sounds promising, it's fair to say I was excited, curious and eager to get stuck in.

I opened the bag and took a deep sniff....oh god, rubber, ash, fermented fish, all the trademarks of Starbucks coffee.

It seems that even when presented with high quality beans and the opportunity to actually deviate from their usual path, the temptation to roast the living beejesus out of beans still reigns supreme. These are dark, oily and smell nasty (imo I realise this is all subjective)

knocked up an espresso at 18:36 in 24 seconds - no adjustment to Niche from previous beans from Extract - Veracruz espresso. Wasn't brace enough so steamed some milk and made a flat white.

Tbh it's drinkable but not pleasant. It's bitter, very rich but lacks any nuances mentioned on the bag. Sure it's my first shot so not dialled in but I'm not expecting to find much citrus here.

Shame really but there we go.


----------



## Cooffe

GingerBen said:


> My friend was in Seattle last week and went to the Starbucks reserve roastery (stick with me)
> 
> I hopped online and had a browse of their beans and selected a blend called 11...
> 
> got it last week and just cracked in to it this morning.
> 
> The packaging is as suitably pretentious as you'd expect. The blurb sounds promising, it's fair to say I was excited, curious and eager to get stuck in.
> 
> I opened the bag and took a deep sniff....oh god, rubber, ash, fermented fish, all the trademarks of Starbucks coffee.
> 
> It seems that even when presented with high quality beans and the opportunity to actually deviate from their usual path, the temptation to roast the living beejesus out of beans still reigns supreme. These are dark, oily and smell nasty (imo I realise this is all subjective)
> 
> knocked up an espresso at 18:36 in 24 seconds - no adjustment to Niche from previous beans from Extract - Veracruz espresso. Wasn't brace enough so steamed some milk and made a flat white.
> 
> Tbh it's drinkable but not pleasant. It's bitter, very rich but lacks any nuances mentioned on the bag. Sure it's my first shot so not dialled in but I'm not expecting to find much citrus here.
> 
> Shame really but there we go.
> 
> View attachment 30946
> 
> 
> View attachment 30947
> 
> 
> View attachment 30948


 Ho-Lee hell. Those beans are dark! An extra 30 secs and they'd be burnt...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cooffe said:


> Super noms there


----------



## Mrboots2u

This has the pleasing apple like acidity and sweetness of a pink lady.....

For espresso fans it's one that you like if your a acid clown for sure.

In milk not your normal flat white, still get that acidity biting through.

Yet to try as filter but I think it will shine here.


----------



## MildredM

This!

15.5/41s/41g

It is lush, rich and tasty and as it cooled it became sweeter with a flowery-fruity-ness, I'm not sure what but it good!

Thanks again @Hasi you have cracked it with this one!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> This!
> 
> 15.5/41s/41g
> 
> It is lush, rich and tasty and as it cooled it became sweeter with a flowery-fruity-ness, I'm not sure what but it good!
> 
> Thanks again @Hasi you have cracked it with this one!
> 
> View attachment 30952


 Were you supposed to share ..?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Were you supposed to share ..


Would you like a scoop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1881

I want some @Hasi beans, how do I get some? Does anyone do a group buy of time kind, else postage is a lot from the beautiful Austria.


----------



## ashcroc

Nick1881 said:


> I want some @Hasi beans, how do I get some? Does anyone do a group buy of time kind, else postage is a lot from the beautiful Austria.


Group buy has been done before with someone redistributing everyone's orders to the post office.


----------



## GingerBen

Cooffe said:


> Ho-Lee hell. Those beans are dark! An extra 30 secs and they'd be burnt...


 Yeah. Imagine what attempts 1-10 must have been like! ?


----------



## Hasi

awww great!



MildredM said:


> This!
> 15.5/41s/41g
> It is lush, rich and tasty and as it cooled it became sweeter with a flowery-fruity-ness, I'm not sure what but it good!
> Thanks again @Hasi you have cracked it with this one!
> <img alt="F418D962-5884-414F-983A-43AF54912A8A.thumb.jpeg.9f494626ccbbe99b26dce4ec5282d214.jpeg" data-fileid="30952" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/F418D962-5884-414F-983A-43AF54912A8A.thumb.jpeg.9f494626ccbbe99b26dce4ec5282d214.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Apple, maybe a hint of cherry
Walnut and almonds
Sugar cane sweetness 



Nicknak said:


> Were you supposed to share ..


She was supposed to distribute goodies and received beans as pay 


Nick1881 said:


> I want some @Hasi beans, how do I get some? Does anyone do a group buy of time kind, else postage is a lot from the beautiful Austria.


Ha!
Let's start another group buy, maybe still in July 


ashcroc said:


> Group buy has been done before with someone redistributing everyone's orders to the post office.


Been great fun  I'd love to doing it again!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> awww great!
> 
> Apple, maybe a hint of cherry
> Walnut and almonds
> Sugar cane sweetness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to distribute goodies and received beans as pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> Let's start another group buy, maybe still in July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been great fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to doing it again!


 What she wanted paying ?.. I did guess that ? .. another groupie buy would be good ?..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> This has the pleasing apple like acidity and sweetness of a pink lady.....
> 
> For espresso fans it's one that you like if your a acid clown for sure.
> 
> In milk not your normal flat white, still get that acidity biting through.
> 
> Yet to try as filter but I think it will shine here.
> 
> View attachment 30950


 Some more brews of this.

Firstly flash cold filter in the chemex. Fab summer drink. Like apple juice

Split shot this morning, little finer on the grind, little longer on the pre infusion.

Delicious espresso, softer this time on the apple aciidity, in milk some toffee apple vibes, more like after you got through the outer bit of toffee so more towards the apple than the toffee.


----------



## MildredM

Foundry Rocko. Say no more ?

Oh go on then, 15.5g/46s/36g and the result? A cup of fruity, juicy goodness. Maybe not as sweet as the last batch and it's all the better for it! Yum!


----------



## Cooffe

Anyone here ever had the Villa Maria Nuna Honey from Crankhouse? Just ordered a kilo of the stuff as I liked the sound of the tasting notes. Would be interested to find other's opinions though!


----------



## ShortShots

The Nuna Honeys from Villamaria were tasting amazing when I had them last, I'm sure Dave will have done a banging job with it as well, enjoy!


----------



## Step21

14th roast of Costa Rica washed geisha La Candellila that I got in October last year. Should get 20 roasts on the Ikawa from 1kg.

Brewed via drip using the Brewista Steeping brewer (1 central hole) Kalita 185 filter 13.5g/225. Brew time 3.35 with 40 sec bloom with the valve closed.

I find that both the Brewista and Bonavita steeping brewers are very good for drip provided the pours are done with minimal agitation. Otherwise you may clog the filter.

Light tea like body with exquisite lemon and tangerine sugary acidity.

A very light roast - pretty crunchy on grinding. A little more heat pre 1st crack compared to some of my other roasts of this bean so that in terms of moisture loss it is higher than those but overall a lighter roast.


----------



## GrowlingDog

I'm being adventurous, after many years of Rave Signature Blend it's time to explore beans.

My first delivery from Dog and Hat arrived today so time to make Espresso.

The beans were noticeably lighter looking to what I am used to.

I used my normal 16g of beans ground at No.18 in the Niche.

The grind looked slightly finer than I'm used to and tamped down to a smaller puck.

The shot of Espresso flowed as normal and I got 40g of Espresso with a decent Crema.

The taste was different, it had more zing, I think that's the apple that's described. Overall it was a fresher brighter tasting coffee. I really enjoyed it and will probably make another.


----------



## MWJB

Juicy Kenya Nyala from Cloud Picker, first as drip in a little Clever (14.5g, 60g bloom 90s, up to 240g total in next 30s), then a French press (13.8g:250g) made in the morning and drank mid afternoon as a chilled coffee, like a refreshing cup of green wine gums


----------



## catpuccino

Friedhats Colombia las margaritas, nice gentle berry with a very sweet brown sugar aftertaste.

Lovely v60 at 16:1

https://friedhats.com/products/colombia-las-margaritas


----------



## Fez

This from dog&hat


----------



## steveholt

Cat and cloud chelba natural v60.

Via dog and hat.

I've had this before. I like these types of naturals. Are they just too out of fashion now??

Though, this batch tastes "drier" than I remember.

Gulping by the metaphorical pint cos toddler had me up at 4.

An agreeable coffee lol.

How are you all keeping ? Any new forum news??


----------



## the_partisan

Gichathaini, Kenya from Friedhats. Rather funny looking packaging which resembles a vitamin bottle but the coffee tastes great - pretty typical Kenyan flavours and nice rounded sweetness and juicyness. Enjoying this especially when it's cold.

15g ground at EK43 S #13.5 and then 40g bloom and then 40g every 20 sec on the Kalita Wave 155 up to 240g.


----------



## catpuccino

the_partisan said:


> Gichathaini, Kenya from Friedhats. Rather funny looking packaging which resembles a vitamin bottle but the coffee tastes great - pretty typical Kenyan flavours and nice rounded sweetness and juicyness. Enjoying this especially when it's cold.
> 
> 15g ground at EK43 S #13.5 and then 40g bloom and then 40g every 20 sec on the Kalita Wave 155 up to 240g.


 Yes the sound it makes when you tip beans out makes me laugh every time...makes me feel as if I'm House reaching for the meds.

Reusable though which is nice albeit quite a large tub (would definitely hold more than the 250g they ship in it).


----------



## garethuk

Mrboots2u said:


> Some more brews of this.
> 
> Firstly flash cold filter in the chemex. Fab summer drink. Like apple juice
> 
> Split shot this morning, little finer on the grind, little longer on the pre infusion.
> 
> Delicious espresso, softer this time on the apple aciidity, in milk some toffee apple vibes, more like after you got through the outer bit of toffee so more towards the apple than the toffee.
> 
> View attachment 30981


 that looks like a really tasty coffee. Sadly i have a few bags to drink my way through before I can order any more otherwise I would certainly be buying some. I've even done the put in the shopping basket and hover the clicker for a minute, but can't convince myself I need more beans yet.


----------



## richwade80

We're not in Kansas anymore...

This is Mokoko's Ethiopian Banco Gotete. Still dialling in, but it already smacks of blueberries as promised, even with a splash of milk.

Variety: Heritage Gedeo, 740110 & 74112
Process: Natural

1.25 turns on the Lido E, going to 1.0 tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines

Take your pick:

Crankhouse LSOL espresso

Method Kenyan Kii AA espresso (Wayland's Yard)

Colombian Bonito V60 (Wayland's Yard)


----------



## MWJB

Cloud picker, Ethiopia Adado, washed - First brew in the office, delicate, clean, mango is tangible, "strawberry mousse" is hinted. Very nice, but will try bumping up the dose half a gram. This is restoring my faith in Ethiopian coffee 

Between "calibrate" and microswitch on the Niche, nearer to microswitch. 14.5g dose. Small Clever Dripper.

60g bloom with a Hario Buono, quick stir & leave.

At 01:30 place on cup and add up to 240g total by 2:00 with regular kettle, straight off boil. (I make 3 cups at once & blooming them all to 60g is easier with the Buono than with a full regular kettle, if I was at home, I'd just use a regular/compact kettle).


----------



## Step21

Bolivia Flor de Mayo, Taipiplaya brewed as drip via Brewista steeping brewer.

I got these greens from Pennine tea and coffee ages ago and have been trying lots of different roasting profiles. The flavours are unusual. It's sweet with a bakers choc and slightly savoury note (Bovril ish) together with hops and citrus (sometimes orange others lime). It's one of those where the whole tastes better than the constituent parts.

I thought that the savoury note might be a roast defect but it always appears on all the profiles. Its not over riding so doesn't spoil the overall but rather brings back childhood memories of standing on the terraces watching football on a Saturday afternoon. I always hated the smell of half time pies and Bovril!

One of the great things about coffee is remembering (or trying to) place a taste association.


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel, Honduras, Jesus Lemus Leon Organic, macerated natural IHCAFE90 - On opening the bag I was a bit perturbed on seeing what looked like flecks of visible oils on the beans, but on brewing I've enjoyed every cup so far.

Between "calibrate" and microswitch on the Niche, nearer to microswitch. 14.5g dose. Small Clever Dripper.

60g bloom with a Hario Buono, quick stir & leave.

At 01:30 place on cup and add up to 240g total by 2:00 with regular kettle, straight off boil.


----------



## GrowlingDog

This evenings coffee is Ineffable Peru.

The beans looked dark and quite dull. 
I ground 16g at No.18 in my Niche Zero.

Tamped down to a shallower puck than normal, Espresso shot pulled as normal routine in La Pavoni with no gauges so all guesswork.

A good Crema produced which lasted well.

Taste wise much lighter than I anticipated, quite a sweet taste with a citrusy bite.

Really enjoyable coffee, and a style I need to investigate further as very drinkable.

Espresso for me, and a small Americano for my Wife. Hers was Rave Fudge, a 12g shot, in a single basket on the Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Cartwheel, Honduras, Jesus Lemus Leon Organic, macerated natural IHCAFE90 - On opening the bag I was a bit perturbed on seeing what looked like flecks of visible oils on the beans, but on brewing I've enjoyed every cup so far.
> 
> Between "calibrate" and microswitch on the Niche, nearer to microswitch. 14.5g dose. Small Clever Dripper.
> 
> 60g bloom with a Hario Buono, quick stir & leave.
> 
> At 01:30 place on cup and add up to 240g total by 2:00 with regular kettle, straight off boil.


 Had a brew of this today , v60, the batch i have didnt have any oils on.

Need to leave this to cool proper, but in the cup a kinda a bonkers Cherry Bakewell Tart.

think @jeebsy and all started here might have this on too


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> Had a brew of this today , v60, the batch i have didnt have any oils on.
> 
> Need to leave this to cool proper, but in the cup a kinda a bonkers Cherry Bakewell Tart.
> 
> think @jeebsy and all started here might have this on too


 A couple more brews today at home & still very much enjoying it, bags of flavour and a bit more complexity & depth than many naturals I've had recently.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> A couple more brews today at home & still very much enjoying it, bags of flavour and a bit more complexity & depth than many naturals I've had recently.


 Had a bonkers espresso of this first thing.

My batch needs a fine grind for filter and espresso, perhaps not as developed as your batch ?

Anyway 19g>48g 25 seconds. Mad, mad, mad cherry bakewell funk cola vibes, almost like a liqueuer from a box of chocs, took a sip of that and actually said to my partner

" christ , what is that, that is different " , this aint for everyone as it's not a coffee, but loving it.


----------



## catpuccino

A short tour of Takk, Grindsmiths and North Tea Powerhouse today during a stopover in Manchester. The Kenyan Mwiria v60 at Grindsmiths was probably the highlight, quite a nice place too.


----------



## Jony

catpuccino said:


> A short tour of Takk, Grindsmiths and North Tea Powerhouse today during a stopover in Manchester. The Kenyan Mwiria v60 at Grindsmiths was probably the highlight, quite a nice place too.


 What no Idle Hands Noooooooo


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> What no Idle Hands Noooooooo


 :classic_sad: the train delay overlords have punished my oversight


----------



## Jony

Shame it's my goto Coffee place right near Piccadilly


----------



## the_partisan

Kochere Boji Natural Processed from Ethiopia from Friedhats. This is the second "bottle" from Friedhats as I got part of the Bean Bros sub.

EK43 #11, 15g in, 40g bloom, fill to 120 at :30, and then slowly to 250 at 1:00, drained around 2:00-2:15.

Really like this one, juicy, creamy and lots of big fruit flavours like in a well done natural.

I am pleasantly surprised by these guys. I would buy again but shipping costs are rather high (~15Euro) They're roasting in a modest 6kg Giesen, just goes to show you don't need a fancy Loring to roast well..


----------



## the_partisan

Second cup of the day is a washed Castillo, Caturra, Colombia blend from Tarqui in Colombia roasted by Talormade. I think it's the first of her new offering and first time she's roasting on a Loring.

Have done this previously with the Behmor, did first time as a V60, EK43#11, 30g bloom, then 5x45 pours every 20 sec.

It has some very nice red fruit flavours, but also tastes smoky / roasty / burnt, which you can also smell after grinding.. Seems like yet another suboptimal roast, I'll give her new roastery benefit of doubt for now though. I'm not sure if it'll benefit from some more resting, I've had these kind of overly smokey flavours get better after resting a bit..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gone basic bitch.

A blend, yep blend.

Cartwheel, misspent youth, in milk.

Delish chocolate strawberry mouse vibe


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Shame it's my goto Coffee place right near Piccadilly


 I'll be back in October so thanks I'll make sure to check it out then!


----------



## MildredM

Something special from HasBean this month #SSSSS Bolivia Honey Caturra. Outstanding. Absolutely outstanding.









15.5g/48s/36g


----------



## Mrboots2u

MildredM said:


> Something special from HasBean this month #SSSSS Bolivia Honey Caturra. Outstanding. Absolutely outstanding.
> 
> View attachment 31452
> 
> 
> 15.5g/48s/36g


 Whats it taste of.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Something special from HasBean this month #SSSSS Bolivia Honey Caturra. Outstanding. Absolutely outstanding.
> <img alt="62CD1FA6-279D-42B6-9499-C8F3F8E2483E.thumb.jpeg.6f80298f7f5cb67723a916e746c5a387.jpeg" data-fileid="31452" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/62CD1FA6-279D-42B6-9499-C8F3F8E2483E.thumb.jpeg.6f80298f7f5cb67723a916e746c5a387.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> 15.5g/48s/36g


It matches your handles!


----------



## catpuccino

This morning? A delicious panama at home. This afternoon? *This* absolute mess, served by somewhere I'd not been before. Heated to what must've been near boiling point, genuinely burnt my tongue and throat when I took a sip.

This is a coffee shop.


----------



## Jony

Shocking that looks. Costa do better is there actually coffee in it, and did you complain!!!


----------



## simontc

Had a delicious washed Ethiopian from foundry in my kalita uno at work. An annoying brewer and one which feels like should produce rubbish brews, but actually results in a crystal clear sparkling cup. Delicious- breakfast juice, sparkling water, joy.

In other news- wow, theres loads of toasters on here these days I've never heard of. I feel like maybe it's time for me to be back on here more regularly again- just done an order for north star given it looks like it's been one you guys have been enjoying.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

A rather muddily done double ended tulip things- pour started in the wrong place, everything got squished and I thought why not try add the base. Stingray anyone???

As for the actual coffe - rocko mountain from foundry. Agree that this years crop is quite different from last years- last year had such a dense, dank, chocolate going on it almost didnt feel like rocko. This year we get a lot more of the fruit at the forefront- not hitting the manic strawberry of previous years but there is a beautiful concoction of strawberries, blueberries (I had a v60 of it over the weekend which was pure blueberries) and a long, lingering summer fruits squash aftertaste. This guy in particular has ended with a sort of cheesecake vibe- slightly buttery, a biscuit undertone, summer fruit/blueberry coulis. It's good... really good. There is an amount of cocoa in there too- just doesnt threaten the more 'lively' flavours.

Whilst I am feeling a bit outdated in the land of roaster exploring there is a reason why I've spent most of the last couple of years mainly ordering from foundry and has bean - quality beans are not in short supply.

Having said that- super excited for the north star order! I've also had some blindingly good stuff from hundred house over the past year- but they're a lot pricier so I have to limit my orders from them to times when I'm feeling a little more flush
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

2 coffees before leaving for work- it must mean my partner got up with me and the kids today!

Rocko, v60. Around 3 mins. Bloom of 60g. Total water 480g- remaining 420 added over 30 secs after 30 sec bloom. 26 g coffee. Vigorous swizzle first 15 secs of bloom and around the 2 min mark for 5 secs.

Output about 400g- I think a little on low side. Really want to get a stand to start weighing output more than input. Think, dense... was delicious. Dank blueberry and lavender. As cooled more acidity creeping in (as expected) pushing the blueberry more to the fore... smell of the bed post brew was sublime! Blueberry and lime party. If increased output I think more of the lime would creep into the flavour.

Still... yum.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## garethuk

simontc said:


> Had a delicious washed Ethiopian from foundry in my kalita uno at work. An annoying brewer and one which feels like should produce rubbish brews, but actually results in a crystal clear sparkling cup. Delicious- breakfast juice, sparkling water, joy.
> 
> In other news- wow, theres loads of toasters on here these days I've never heard of. I feel like maybe it's time for me to be back on here more regularly again- just done an order for north star given it looks like it's been one you guys have been enjoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I've never seen that brewer before, looks like a good potential travel option.


----------



## simontc

garethuk said:


> I've never seen that brewer before, looks like a good potential travel option.


I'd never seen it before- a friend got it for me a couple if years ago. I dismissed it at first- rectangular shape, three small holes in the bottom, tiny volume meaning you cant have a single pour. It is great though! You have to be really careful to not get an over spill of water and slurry (I've had a couple of incidents which has resulted in destroyed work) but it produces a really nice coffee. Like I said- very clean. Has bean carry them- but so do amazon, cheaper.

I couldn't find filters that were affordable for them though! For a while was using cut down chemex filters but when those ended I went back to aeropress.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnealey

@simontc either Has bean for 100 filter for £5 ,or 40 for £2 in plastic outer,if wanting to source from a forum sponsor or quick search on amazon brought up 100 Kalita 101 filters for £2.99 from one of their market place sellers quick japan store eu

Hope it helps and is one of my go to brewers when out and about if the hotel cups are too small for the aeropress!

John


----------



## simontc

johnealey said:


> @simontc either Has bean for 100 filter for £5 ,or 40 for £2 in plastic outer,if wanting to source from a forum sponsor or quick search on amazon brought up 100 Kalita 101 filters for £2.99 from one of their market place sellers quick japan store eu
> Hope it helps and is one of my go to brewers when out and about if the hotel cups are too small for the aeropress!
> John


Ah yeah- forgot to say, I have found them cheaply now. Amazon ordered last week and arrived yesterday, hence back on it. Tbh I prefer to aero- a lot more dynamism in taste. Aero I often find a bit flat- seems to mute some of the flavours.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB

Pink Lane, Kenya Ihara AA, thanks to @Mrboots2u

Clean, juicy, hibiscus like. Very tasty.

14.5g a little coarser than microswitch on Niche. Small Clever Dripper.

60g bloom, stir, leave until 1:30

1:30 add remaining water to 240g total in 30s with regular kettle right off boil.


----------



## simontc

MWJB said:


> Pink Lane, Kenya Ihara AA, thanks to @Mrboots2u
> Clean, juicy, hibiscus like. Very tasty.
> 14.5g a little coarser than microswitch on Niche. Small Clever Dripper.
> 60g bloom, stir, leave until 1:30
> 1:30 add remaining water to 240g total in 30s with regular kettle right off boil.


That sounds good... what output do you measure?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB

simontc said:


> That sounds good... what output do you measure?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I don't weigh the output at work, but from my home brews the brewer retains about 2.8x dose weight, so I'd expect ~200g in the cup from 14.5g:240g.


----------



## simontc

Awesome- thanks.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeebsy

MWJB said:


> Cartwheel, Honduras, Jesus Lemus Leon Organic, macerated natural IHCAFE90 - On opening the bag I was a bit perturbed on seeing what looked like flecks of visible oils on the beans, but on brewing I've enjoyed every cup so far.
> 
> Between "calibrate" and microswitch on the Niche, nearer to microswitch. 14.5g dose. Small Clever Dripper.
> 
> 60g bloom with a Hario Buono, quick stir & leave.
> 
> At 01:30 place on cup and add up to 240g total by 2:00 with regular kettle, straight off boil.


 Cartwheel said they think the maceration process makes the structure of the bean more porous which leads to the oil spots


----------



## simontc

This fella- wasnt sure when the north star was coming in so picked these up from shop near work I found in last couple of weeks. Delicious bean. Tasting notes bang on in spro; dark plum, nice acidity, hint of vanilla/creamyness; slightly over extracted, likely as I ground both shots at same time which changed pressure on the initial 18g (I'd dialled in just with single for partners flat white)- in flat white it hit me with a black grape soda/tuti fruti vibe; exciting and lively flavour, very different from a lot of stuff I've had recently. Enjoyed very much.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

The last couple of shots of this here today. There's not much more to say except it really was exceptional.


----------



## the_partisan

Had a Origami brewer hand brew of Colombia Tarqui Cup at a local coffee in the morning which was so light it had hardly any flavour, and tasted sour. My wife described it as "cat pee".

~£5 poorer after the morning's coffee I made a brew of the Friedhats Kochere Boji Natural on the Wave 155, 15g/250g EK43#11 and my usual recipe of 40g bloom, 80g at :30, 60g: 1:00 and 70g at 1:30 with the last pour straight in the middle and no other swirling/stirring. This coffee is really nice. Super clean (can't almost tell it's a natural), very creamy and a little tea like and some light notes of lemon/lime.

My scale is acting up recently so I'm never sure if I put 15g or 16g, it starts with 15g and after I grind it shows 16, so haven't been able to extract my brews.


----------



## Jez H

Beautiful Indonesian beans from Jolly Bean this morning. Dark chocolate, blueberry & rich lingering flavours. Beautiful.

https://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/indonesia-barokah-kerinici


----------



## Zephyp

Kapsokisio by Time Wendelboe.

K7, SL28 & SL34
Mt. Elgon, Kenya
Process - Washed
Baked stone fruits, apples & raspberries.

V60 01, 14.4/240g

I'm closing in on the bottom of the bag, and in five days the roast is 30 days old. I still had the best cup of the bag today. It was my usual method of 35g/20s, and I was a bit distracted during the brew since I was on the phone at the same time. I did register the dry bed at 2:55. The brew just disappeared down my mouth. Each sip spread over the tongue with awesome acidity and no signs of astringency.


----------



## simontc

Flat white, north star natural Rwandan.... it's a strawberry milkshake. Delicious

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1881

I realise it's not morning anymore, but nvm.

When the coffee looks too good to drink.

La Fortuna, 17.5g in 18g VST, fine grind with long low pressure pre-infusion, 45g out in 60 seconds, this was after adding a little hot water for a delicious americano.

The crema is amazing on these beans. @Hasi


----------



## simontc

A Peruvian from north star- flat white and espresso... couldn't get a good pour from this this morning. To quick and when tightened still came too quick but was also dragging through some odd solids... will need to have a play. Might be one consigned to filter only...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

This.

Continuing my quest to find a drinkable coffee in Switzerland (some days I feel I will find the grail first) I found this roast-dated coffee in Jelmoli Zurich (a Swiss Department Store with aspirations to mimic Harrod's).

It's an arabica blend of Brazilian, Ethiopian, Colombian and Costa Rican. Confused much?

Despite being only 2 dots on the roast scale, I'd say it's medium dark and pulled short in milk it's not dreadful.


----------



## Jony

Short &Strong and Origin mmm


----------



## MildredM

Jesus Lemus Leon, the Honduras from Cartwheel, here this morning. While it is in my cup, it isn't going down my throat - I can't get beyond sour. And when I say sour, I mean as sour as puss. Had to tighten the grind down, as expected, but by more than anything I've ever had to go before. The beans appear very lightly roasted and I'm not sure but I reckon I'm also tasting the green taste beyond the sour.

15.4g/37s/36g and variations on that. The first couple went through in 20s. Using the flat and L-R

I love funk! That HasBean funky cherry one is a real favourite.

Tried 7 shots so far (I don't think I have ever had to do more than a couple with even the most difficult beans). I've asked for advice from Cartwheel. I've loved all their beans and have a lot of respect for them (meaning I am not criticising them)!


----------



## MWJB

Can you not go finer?

Probably will run faster than a lot of other coffees. (I had a 12s difference in shot time from this to the coffee before...and I still ran the Jesus Lemus a bit long).


----------



## Mrboots2u

MildredM said:


> Jesus Lemus Leon, the Honduras from Cartwheel, here this morning. While it is in my cup, it isn't going down my throat - I can't get beyond sour. And when I say sour, I mean as sour as puss. Had to tighten the grind down, as expected, but by more than anything I've ever had to go before. The beans appear very lightly roasted and I'm not sure but I reckon I'm also tasting the green taste beyond the sour.
> 
> 15.4g/37s/36g and variations on that. The first couple went through in 20s. Using the flat and L-R
> 
> I love funk! That HasBean funky cherry one is a real favourite.
> 
> Tried 7 shots so far (I don't think I have ever had to do more than a couple with even the most difficult beans). I've asked for advice from Cartwheel. I've loved all their beans and have a lot of respect for them (meaning I am not criticising them)!


 You need to go very fine indeed.

It's a bonkers coffee when nailed, but isn't for everyone.

Batch I had whilst light, wasn't "green" per se.

As espresso this is old school out there, what the fuck coffee is this. Not had one like this since the Kenyan natural from HB. This isn't one the naturals that might as well be a washed coffee for me.

Should be espresso doable tho @jeebsy had, has it, on at all started here, I had a few shots of it too. Ran fast and long tho but tasty.


----------



## MildredM

^^^ thanks both ^^^

I will go much finer and aim for way longer.

The ever helpful Cartwheel replied:

"Hey there! Just checked with our head Roaster ? He sent some info through:

"We have it on as a spro in the shop, on the tasting flights. our recipe: 18.5g in, 42g out across 30secs. Which is a 2.27 ratio, but we're finding a higher ratio works well on this, so she could push it to 2.5 to bring out some more amaretto/rum notes."

Hope this helps!"

I will give that a go too (18g basket) out of interest.


----------



## mathof

MildredM said:


> ^^^ thanks both ^^^
> 
> I will go much finer and aim for way longer.
> 
> The ever helpful Cartwheel replied:
> 
> "Hey there! Just checked with our head Roaster ? He sent some info through:
> 
> "We have it on as a spro in the shop, on the tasting flights. our recipe: 18.5g in, 42g out across 30secs. Which is a 2.27 ratio, but we're finding a higher ratio works well on this, so she could push it to 2.5 to bring out some more amaretto/rum notes."
> 
> Hope this helps!"
> 
> I will give that a go too (18g basket) out of interest.


 If that doesn't work, you might try raising the preinfusion pressure on your LR. Reiss has been giving examples on his forum of how he pulls very light shots by varying pre-infusion pressure (which influences brew water temperature) and shot time. It seems very complicated; he allows 250g of coffee to get the dialing-in right and then enjoys a second 250g bag. But he reports very good results. (Forgive me if you already know, and do, all of this.)


----------



## DDoe

I've got Rave's Chatswood blend on the go.

I'm quite a newbie at this espresso lark and not tried many different beans yet but don't think it's really to my taste. I'm finding it a bit difficult to dial the right grind in, it's described as dark roast but looks much lighter than the beans I've been using. Due to my inexperience I've been surprised by how much finer I'm having to go, not quite there yet but, thanks to a link on another thread, I'm getting the hang of it now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DDoe said:


> I've got Rave's Chatswood blend on the go.
> 
> I'm quite a newbie at this espresso lark and not tried many different beans yet but don't think it's really to my taste. I'm finding it a bit difficult to dial the right grind in, it's described as dark roast but looks much lighter than the beans I've been using. Due to my inexperience I've been surprised by how much finer I'm having to go, not quite there yet but, thanks to a link on another thread, I'm getting the hang of it now.


 What we're you drinking before


----------



## DDoe

I was drinking an espresso blend that's roasted and sold by a local barista (some sort of champion) at a farmers market. It's freshly roasted (about 3/4 days).


----------



## Mrboots2u

DDoe said:


> I was drinking an espresso blend that's roasted and sold by a local barista (some sort of champion) at a farmers market. It's freshly roasted (about 3/4 days).


 Champion of what? He must have been roasting pretty dark , if you think chatswood isnt


----------



## DDoe

Mrboots2u said:


> Champion of what? He must have been roasting pretty dark , if you think chatswood isnt


 Champion barista! Not that that's why I bought the beans. The previous beans were Union Revalation from Waitrose and the roast dates were older than I would have gone for from choice. The Chatswood beans look lighter than both of these.


----------



## Mrboots2u

On v60, vanilla, juicy but with thst rhubard aciditt bite and tang.... Nice filter.

In espresso runs long and quick, 1:4 to take the acidity v strength equation. More tang on the tongue but enjoyable for sure.


----------



## Hasi

Mrboots2u said:


> Champion of what? He must have been roasting pretty dark , if you think chatswood isnt


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Currently on my hols in Spain.
Hasbean blend with the Mokapot that Patrick very kindly gave me many years ago cheers TSK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the_partisan

In the summerhouse this weekend and enjoying Finca Golondrina, Bolivia Washed Geisha from April Coffee.

Brewed this on Aeropress, 16g to 240g, ground at 1+6 on the Kinu M47 v1. Pour all the water in, stir 3 times and then quickly seal. Steeped some indeterminate amount of time (maybe 5 min?) Then gently push down the plunger until hissing sound.

Quite light and subtle, with milk chocolate, and some nice florals.


----------



## simontc

That Rwandan 'mountain' from north star again... I call it, one of the best beans I've ever had. It's so damned sweet, so damned pronounced and is a riot of strawberry. Spro, milk, filter- it is clear accross all styles. Currently in a flat white. Damned tasty.

The other beans from them are good too (the Peru is underwhelming given the hype on its page) but nothing that matches this bean. This fella is immense

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

I've been on Foundry's Rocko Mountain today after a recommendation on the forum.

Took me three attempts to get it singing in the V60 - I wasn't being generous enough with the beans - but really enjoying the blueberry/strawberry flavours now. Looking forward to another cup in the morning.


----------



## Step21

Kalita 155 bypass brew using Cameroon Alonsi natural typica - Ikawa home roasted.

13.52g/167g water giving 138g of brew out at 1.61 TdS. Then diluted from kettle up to 165g for 1.27 TdS in cup. 1:50 brew time. Bloom to 30g just offboil water. Add up to 110g at 30s. Add rest just before bed is visible.

Good sweetness and excellent clarity on the blueberry flavour. Nice cup. First try with this technique on the Kalita. Might up the dose next time for a little more output.


----------



## catpuccino

Fortitude's Kanale Papua New Guinea washed in a flat white, 18>41.5. Very sweet, could possibly up the yield as a touch too tart at the bottom of the cup.

http://www.fortitudecoffee.com/shop/kanale


----------



## GrowlingDog

This morning I enjoyed a nice Americano made from Mok's Ethiopa Guji beans.

The beans are very small, and I had to grind them quite coarse. No.18 on the Niche.

15g in
35s
42g out

Brewed on the Europiccola.

Topped up with boiled and cooled water

This is quite a light fresh testing coffee and also very smooth, no outstanding bitterness or sourness.

Maybe a hint of vanilla and light chocolate.


----------



## DDoe

Rave Italian Job. I'm liking it much more than the Chatswood blend I had previously. I've decided I'm a coffee heathen, I don't "do" subtle hints of this, that or the other, I want the taste of coffee in my cappuccino.


----------



## MWJB

DDoe said:


> Rave Italian Job. I'm liking it much more than the Chatswood blend I had previously. I've decided I'm a coffee heathen, I don't "do" subtle hints of this, that or the other, I want the taste of coffee in my cappuccino.


 Coffee generally tastes of coffee. If you add milk it tastes of coffee & milk. I guess some folk do like subtle, personally if I'm paying a fair price I want plenty of flavour.

Odd that Rave describe Italian Job as tasting of "chocolate & walnut".


----------



## J_Fo

Not in my cup this morning but every day for the last month I've had this Kenyan from Artisan roast in Edinburgh in an aeropress, really juicy and sweet with a slight tartness. Beautiful coffee, would definitely recommend these guys.

https://shop.artisanroast.co.uk/products/kenya-nyeri-washed


----------



## the_partisan

Costa Rica Volcan Azul Honey Processed H1 roasted by April Coffee which was the 2nd bag for the August subscription.

Brewed this a few different ways and no luck. Tastes sweet, but it's also bitter and burnt with some sharp acidity too. Looks like yet another sub par roast I got for my money? Probably it will be passable as an immersion brew, but rather annoyed.


----------



## Kitkat

North Star Ethiopia Duromina. Loving this. Wouldn't have chosen it going on the tasting notes but had it at their coffee shop last week and loved it.


----------



## MWJB

Cloud Picker, Peru, Cajamarca, Jaen, washed - Not necessarily notes I'd go for (Brazil nut/dates/melon - can't stand real dates), but that's what I like about subscriptions - you get what you get & have to get on with it irrespective of baggage. Clean, fair sweetness, with canteloupe acidity to keep things interesting. Just a really nice coffee.

Clever Dripper

15g ground at midway between microswitch & calibrate on Niche.

Bloom 60g, stir, leave for 90sec, place on cup & top up to 240g total by 2:00.


----------



## Hasi

MWJB said:


> can't stand real dates


gotta stick to online dates then


----------



## Alan Kilroy

2 X 500gr bags free with my new machine.

Brazil. Campo das Vertentes. Going through it. Darkish roast, small bean. Decent.

Colombia. Next bag. Medellin, Antioquia. Medium body, orange acidity yada yada yada.

In between subscriptions but most likely will go back to my Bailies Microlot light roast sub.

I prefer light roast coffees. More fruity flavour. Not pushed at all on espresso roast beans.

But since the kilo above are free........hey.


----------



## covfefe

Wood Grouse Espresso #1


----------



## Step21

Ethiopia Adola Guji natural - greens from HasBean, Ikawa Home roasted and brewed on Kalita 155

Very much in the style of Rocko Mountain. Very fruity with raspberry and blueberry flavour, maybe an accent of cherry. Develops some creaminess. The greens themselves are pretty fragrant with a fruity aroma. Very pleasant.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> 15g ground at midway between microswitch & calibrate on Niche.
> 
> Bloom 60g, stir, leave for 90sec, place on cup & top up to 240g total by 2:00.


 For non Niche users what type of grind would this be? Finer than drip or standard drip setting?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zwanger said:


> This month I had coffee from Good Karma Coffee (Germany) I only buy and use light/bright/filter roasts, and 80% of the time I buy from Nordic roasters, but from time to time a try new stuff.
> 
> 1. The Columbia (Tequila Sunrise) is a Yellow Bourbon, really low acidity, caramel, dark chocolate with 80% cacao+, no funky aftertaste, zero bitter, a slightly ripe sweet juicy orange zest in the first second of the sip.
> 
> Not my personal favorite, as I like high acidity non comfy coffees, but from time to time I need to change.
> 
> Some numbers : 13g in/ 36g out (90 C) with 9.4 TDS = *26,03 % EY *(unfiltered refraction- I do not use filters).
> 
> 2. Brazilia Daterra is a Gesha variety ice macerated, silky, tea like, with a weak body and a clean aftertaste. It's the total opposite of a Kenya. It's floral, sweet﻿ with a tea aftertaste and mouthfeel.
> 
> 13g in/ 34 out with 8.9 TDS= 23.27% EY (unfiltered).
> 
> View attachment 31948
> 
> 
> View attachment 31949
> 
> 
> View attachment 31950


 Do you use coffee tools either or just multiply br by tds. Which it looks like what you are doing.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> For non Niche users what type of grind would this be? Finer than drip or standard drip setting?


 Same as I'd use for V60, Kalita Wave, Melitta (11-15% at 400Kruve).

But really it's simpler than that:

If the drink is overly silty/woody/powdery mouthfeel go coarser.

If the drink is weak or sour go finer.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Same as I'd use for V60, Kalita Wave, Melitta (11-15% at 400Kruve).


 Thanks, that's what I thought. I use the Bonavita immersion brewer in a similar way with my usual Hausgrind drip grind setting. Go finer for fill & drain.


----------



## -Mac

Espresso. Rave's Colombia Corinto Natural. 18g in 45g out (experimenting). Candy floss, raspberry, almond.


----------



## the_partisan

That looks like a lot of silt in the cup? I've had cleaner looking Turkish coffee..


----------



## GrowlingDog

I know it's not morning but it's been a long day and I needed a coffee.

Today I started on the Gentlemen Baristas Boater. It's taken me a couple of shots to dial it in.

Espresso made in La Pav.

15g Beans
Ground at No.14 in Niche
10 second pre infusion
32 second shot
40g Espresso in cup.

Taste wise I get a dark dry chocolate with a smooth citrus flavour over the top.

As I'm writing this and having finished it about 5 minutes ago I'm getting the taste of stale cigarettes. Unpleasant.


----------



## MWJB

Zwanger said:


> Let's try to clarify some things?
> 
> The particles size used by me are (the majority) in the 200-300 microns range.
> 
> And not least, I am doing aeropress daily (that is using a filter) and get 23-23.5 % extraction with filtered coffee and 1:12 brew ratio. So I am really confident on my results. To make it more convincing, I posted a filtered versus unfiltered result in this topic.
> 
> This is the roast level I am using- Banko Gotiti Damatteo filter roast. Enjoy your coffee.
> 
> View attachment 31978


 What is this broadcast in response to? Are you sure it is in the right thread? Why not start a thread on Zwanger's technique?

It seems unlikely that your grind has the majority between 200 & 300um. Can we see this distribution chart (in the aforementioned proposed thread)?

My Aeropress & Clever/Bonavita steeps are usually 24-26% (syringe filtered & measured with a much more precise refractometer). You can do this with a Porlex (no joke).


----------



## the_partisan

A very juicy, jammy Kenyan (Githembe) from Democratic Coffee in Copenhagen. The barista/roaster there said he brews his coffee at 53g/L which is quite different compared to how other roasters around here do it (average seems to be 65g/L).

Brewed this on Kalita 155, 13.5 to 250g, 30g bloom and then fill up to 140g at :30, and then to 250g at 1:00, dry bed at 2:15 or so.

Ground with Kinu at 2+0, this ended up at 20% EY, at 1.2% TDS. I've been enjoying these longer ratios at the lower range of strength. They don't feel any less flavour intense and very clean.


----------



## HBLP

On a 12 hour train ride back to Germany, drinking the lovely Biftu Gudina (Ethiopian washed, filter profile) by Five Elephant out of a paper cup.

Ground on a Wilfa Svart several days ago (my brother brought his grinder to the parents and he left a little earlier than me) and brewed in a v60, 30g in, 45s 75g bloom and a long pour to 500g.

Despite slight staleness and dullness I still get some lovely peachy tea notes. I'm a massive sucker for coffee with black tea and peach or apricot notes, so this is right up my street and roasted brilliantly as always from Five Elephant.

Also getting some notes of paper but I'll blame that on the cup...


----------



## Step21

El Salvador Finca la Fany from HasBean - natural bourbon roasted on Ikawa Home.

I had a poor Kalita 155 of this yesterday so tried it on the Bonavita immersion as drip (filtropa filter) this morning using a strainer for the pours which brings down the strength and lowers extraction but ensures the brew drains easily without clogging and increases clarity imo.

This worked very well and gave a very sweet fruity cup. Quite a strong alcoholic aroma. Flavour is mixed green fruits majoring on green plum. Kiwi and cherry are in the tasting notes but can't say I picked them up. More green apple/grape with the plum. 13.52g/225 for 194 in cup with a TdS of 1.19


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> A very juicy, jammy Kenyan (Githembe) from Democratic Coffee in Copenhagen. The barista/roaster there said he brews his coffee at 53g/L which is quite different compared to how other roasters around here do it (average seems to be 65g/L).
> 
> Brewed this on Kalita 155, 13.5 to 250g, 30g bloom and then fill up to 140g at :30, and then to 250g at 1:00, dry bed at 2:15 or so.
> 
> Ground with Kinu at 2+0, this ended up at 20% EY, at 1.2% TDS. I've been enjoying these longer ratios at the lower range of strength. They don't feel any less flavour intense and very clean.


 Just tried a 1:18 brew of a Kenyan I've been drinking for the past few days, I can't say that it was super clean (due to brew method/water), but I was a pleasantly surprised by the intensity & juiciness (compare to 61-62g/L). I didn't feel it was missing anything.

I used to brew all my French press & Sowdens at this kind of ratio, great when the coffee was soluble enough, but could be a bit disappointing with a low EY brew, but I'll definitely have to check out more drip brews in this region.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Just tried a 1:18 brew of a Kenyan I've been drinking for the past few days, I can't say that it was super clean (due to brew method/water), but I was a pleasantly surprised by the intensity & juiciness (compare to 61-62g/L). I didn't feel it was missing anything.
> 
> I used to brew all my French press & Sowdens at this kind of ratio, great when the coffee was soluble enough, but could be a bit disappointing with a low EY brew, but I'll definitely have to check out more drip brews in this region.


 I tried with a Honey processed Costa Rican which is not so soluble (18.4% EY using same method) but still pretty good, TDS was around 1.12% but still good intensity and flavour. It's not the best roast, though. I believe tea has even lower TDS (depending on how it was prepared) but can still be quite flavour intense, so I guess it doesn't take much?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Perhaps it doesn't suit the highest extraction yields you are pulling. ...kenyans are super soluable after all and not everyone roasts with a 26 percent shot in mind ..

Dare I say perhaps it's over extracted ...

For me I am not the biggest fan of kenyan coffee of espresso either tbh .


----------



## the_partisan

Zwanger said:


> A few words about Tim. I got the Ethiopia natural everyone was talking about and after using it for 1 week I had a shock to find out it's the filter roast, not the espresso roast. He roasts really comfy and medium for a Nordic roaster. The taste, meh, definitely not worth the 19 E I paid for the bag. Kenyans I don't consume as espresso, so not big a lover of Tim W.


 Tim W has been overall pretty good, and had some very nice coffees from him but it's been about as consistent any other roaster (i.e. not consistent) and some of the coffees seem to be rather repetitive and not very interesting. I'm also not sure if they've been worth the premium. The cafe serves superb coffee though. Best Ethiopia for me this year was from Friedhats, Boji. Maybe give them a try?


----------



## the_partisan

For some reason Da Matteo's shipping to Denmark is rather pricey (though it's next door to Denmark), they're also one of the oldest with speciality coffee in Scandinavia. I enjoyed their coffee at this year's Coffee Festival in Copenhagen.

Light is good as long as it's not underdeveloped, i.e. if you can't even grind on hand grinder because beans are so hard and it tastes like tomato broth.


----------



## MWJB

Another 55g/L brew, Cartwheel, San Simon La Vega organic, Tolima Colombia - 12g ground at 6 on Zass Panama (coarser side of drip), bloom 90s with 50g water quick stir at start. Open valve, then remaining water in by 2:00 (all with a regular compact kettle).

Really nice, flavoursome (black plum, milk choc, slight flinty mineral edge) juicy brew 1.22%TDS and 185g in the cup.


----------



## PPapa

Zwanger said:


> I always take 70 E+ so for me it's free shipping. Try to split with someone for free shipping? I believe the natural ethiopia new one they have is the same that Drop coffee has.


Where do you live? Shipping to UK from Nordic countries has always been a trouble for me, mainly due to shipping costs.

I ordered from Coffee Collective the other day, but free shipping on 7+ bags isn't really the best out thing for me. There's not enough space in the freezer for such orders!


----------



## the_partisan

Probably a little off topic, but over the weekend I got to spend some time at the local roasting championship.

I heard the following among other things from various roasters (I won't name any names, though):



You can never grind too coarse for filter coffee


Can't brew on a Kalita Wave, it has vastly different flow rate than V60


When asked what EY/TDS they do QC at: TDS doesn't matter


Some roasters also made hand brews, typically using 70g/L ratios at the coarsest setting on the EK and rather cool water (maybe 90C?). Most of the coffees they brewed had some flavour and sweetness, but a very short finish with not much structure, probably on the lower end of, or lower than my preferred range. Now some of these people have competed at the world stage and did OK so maybe that says more about the quality of these competitions than the skills of the people involved. Also saw some really weird looking RoR curves from some of them, though I'm not expert in roasting so can't say if that's good or bad.

There was also a public cupping (one blend and one single origin) to evaluate the coffees, maybe I'm not the best at cupping but they mostly tasted pretty generic to me and I couldn't really pick out much if any flavour from many of them, at least compared to when I do any cupping home. I still think cupping is a poor way to evaluate coffees.

Maybe it's just my usual skeptic self but it's hard to avoid the feeling that the bar for our industry is rather low?


----------



## PPapa

Zwanger said:


> In Vienna, it says under my name. At 72 euro total you get free shipping (that's like 1.5-2 kg of coffee).


 I see, it didn't show up on Tapatalk.

Coffee Collective order was around £12.5 a bag, which isn't bad for extraordinary coffees... I fancied them since May when I tried them in the Scandinavian Embassy, so it was about the time to pull the trigger.


----------



## Step21

A couple of years ago I had a monthly filter subscription with Coffee Collective, back in the halcyon days when sterling was higher v euro.

Some were great, some were average. Par for the course with most roasters. Despite being nitrogen flushed they seemed to lose flavour after opening the bag than others.

I've only tried a few Gardelli roasts as filter, maybe 5 or so all good. All superb.


----------



## Step21

the_partisan said:


> Probably a little off topic, but over the weekend I got to spend some time at the local roasting championship.
> 
> I heard the following among other things from various roasters (I won't name any names, though):
> 
> 
> 
> You can never grind too coarse for filter coffee
> 
> 
> Can't brew on a Kalita Wave, it has vastly different flow rate than V60
> 
> 
> When asked what EY/TDS they do QC at: TDS doesn't matter
> 
> 
> Some roasters also made hand brews, typically using 70g/L ratios at the coarsest setting on the EK and rather cool water (maybe 90C?). Most of the coffees they brewed had some flavour and sweetness, but a very short finish with not much structure, probably on the lower end of, or lower than my preferred range. Now some of these people have competed at the world stage and did OK so maybe that says more about the quality of these competitions than the skills of the people involved. Also saw some really weird looking RoR curves from some of them, though I'm not expert in roasting so can't say if that's good or bad.
> 
> There was also a public cupping (one blend and one single origin) to evaluate the coffees, maybe I'm not the best at cupping but they mostly tasted pretty generic to me and I couldn't really pick out much if any flavour from many of them, at least compared to when I do any cupping home. I still think cupping is a poor way to evaluate coffees.
> 
> Maybe it's just my usual skeptic self but it's hard to avoid the feeling that the bar for our industry is rather low?


 Interesting observations. I'd guess these roasting competitions bring out very experimental types of roasts that are probably trying to accentuate one particular aspect which subsequently needs a wierd brewers cup type brewing strategy to make sense of? I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

How were the extraction yields from the Gardelli coffee though. If there is not much in it , this would make it harder to extract ? Trying to balance a brew ratio and measured extraction yield and blonding seems counter intuitive to me, but am open to being convinced?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I had one of those 2017 crops this year.

My evaluation is entirely subjective .

It was banging.


----------



## MWJB

Zwanger said:


> I can't find photos of Gardelli coffee/refractions/ratios. If I remember correctly It was between 18 and 22% both espresso and v60/aeropress/kalita, espresso always on a more watery side.


 If your extractions are 22-27% usually, it's very unlikely that roasted beans from one roaster, but several origins, swing by such a huge margin. Even under-developed beans can extract to similar level as developed beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zwanger said:


> My extractions are 24-27% after I get the right grind size (opening a new bag) from the usual roasters I get coffee from.
> 
> I do not agree with what you say. Example, I had 2 undeveloped coffee (don't want to name the roaster) filter roast Ethiopia washed and a Costa Rica geisha variety. Both undeveloped taste wise in cupping/brew/espresso. I had 1 kg each so total of 2 kg. After tweaking with the coffee for 1 week, and getting nothing out of it, I send the coffee to my friend via DHL. He has a kvdw speedster idromatic + ek43s with ssp + the latest carrier+ hm digital refractometer. He obtained exactly the same numbers as me in cupping/espresso. So to blame was the coffee, the development, or the variety. Going finer and finer, from a point drops the EY% then you have to go coarser again. So yes, when I have doubts about myself I ask a second opinion.
> 
> Max EY in cupping with powder fine 12g-180g water even after 15 minutes was 22.5%. Extraction espresso was 20-22%. So yea, you extract stuff from the beans, if they are not developed then there is nothing to extract there. The beans I am talking about where so light roasted that I had to go finer with 1 big division on my grinder compared to Gardelli and other light roasters. Again, finer grind is not the solution, there is a finer barrier that you cannot cross because it crushes the extraction.
> 
> There are variation in extraction from density of the beans, roasting type, and variety (naturals extract less maybe because of process). The 18-22% EY coffee I usually end up dumping or giving away.


 It's a shame you have to dump coffee that most people, i suspect would find enjoyable.

You are extracting or wanting to extract espresso to yields that the roasters themselves are not aiming for, so that feed back would be interesting for them I guess.


----------



## MWJB

Zwanger said:


> My extractions are 24-27% after I get the right grind size (opening a new bag) from the usual roasters I get coffee from.


 Wow that is a big scatter (9%EY), despite you usually having an unusually narrow span of 3% EY.

1 week dial in?

You're supposed to cup at a consistent size, otherwise you're not comparing like with like (cupping is not going to give the highest extractions anyway - low temp, no change of brew water to allow tds of beverage to go higher than tds withing the bed). The Atago struggles with brewed coffee concentrations, I'd be a bit more wary of the HM & similar (+/- 0.2% accuracy doesn't even ensure you are in a typical ROI even if your reading puts you smack dab in the middle).

Are these typical downsides (inconsistency, high wastage dial in) to the super high extraction technique? For a sanity checked method that averages 20% it's easy to keep 95% of brews within 18% & 22%, whether underdeveloped, or not (I've had under-developed Kenyans hit 22%, development affects flavour much more than it affects EY, within reason).


----------



## MWJB

Zwanger said:


> Why are you always trying to contest my subjective observations or point out thinks out of context?
> 
> If you have a coffee you are not pleased on how it tastes, how long will it be your dial in? May I ask?
> 
> Dial in a new is 2-3shots but getting the last bit out of can mean more than that. I am talking about pushing from 23-24 to the last percentage.
> 
> You come up with all these ideals like something you read somewhere. Did you actually try to do cupping with powder fine , 100C water in 10-15 mins and you got low numbers? Cause I did, some of my friends did and we didn't get low numbers. I dont know from where you get your informations. If it's personal experience or just ideas from people posting on internet but please be more wise when you post. And don't ask me Everytime I post 5 questions cause I am not going to answer them all. No hate, thank you.


 EY isn't subjective, it's objective. If you don't like the coffee at any EY, then that's up to you & your subjective opinion (unless you can identify an objective malfunction).

If, as you said, a roaster roasts their beans so that they don't objectively extract in the same region as other, supposedly similar roast levels, then you have identified an objective difference.

Generally my cuppings average 22% by the immersion formula, scatter is a little wider than drip, mostly falling 20-25%.

I say the things I say based on my experience of making & measuring thousands of brews. I am about cautious repeating things others say & write these days, because they generally have no data (or are reluctant to share) to back up what they are saying and claims sometimes don't stand up to sanity checks. I don't have much data, but I stand by what I have.

The information on your brews comes from you.

Hate is a strong word for a forum community post, I can't imagine what prompted you to use the word - I have no hate for you (or anyone else I have never met). I have no expectation that you hate me either...this should go without saying.

You're telling people you can do a thing. Other people might be interested too, they might want to give it a go and know what they should expect. More people than just you and I are reading this, it's not private/personal correspondence, it is shared information.

If I were tell you how I do something I have done many many times, it's no trouble for me to explain why/how, or what the intended result is.

I can only be as wise as I am, as can you.


----------



## Bacms

Zwanger said:


> @the_partisan That's one of the reasons I quit going to coffee big events. This year wanted to go to Host Milan. In coffee shops I don't drink espresso anymore, I ask for something else. When they see me pulling out the refractometer they start shaking.


The question is why do you need to pull a refractometer out? Shouldn't you be able to taste the coffee and decide whether you like or not? 
You come across obsessed with numbers and measurements and justify all your decisions and observations based in numbers. I can understand why you do this but telling others they shouldn't enjoy something they are just enjoying is just silly. 
Anyway this thread is being seriously derailed so can we go back to just enjoy coffee

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD

The shaking was probably them laughing at you when you started playing around with your refractometer like some crazed espresso drinking dr who.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bacms said:


> The question is why do you need to pull a refractometer out? Shouldn't you be able to taste the coffee and decide whether you like or not?
> You come across obsessed with numbers and measurements and justify all your decisions and observations based in numbers. I can understand why you do this but telling others they shouldn't enjoy something they are just enjoying is just silly.
> Anyway this thread is being seriously derailed so can we go back to just enjoy coffee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 This .....

Drink , taste and and enjoy or not

You should be able to do this in a cafe without a refractometer , . One person, no matter how knowledgeable or how many gizmos or is the arbiter of taste and quality for the rest of the coffee drinking world.

It makes me feel a little sad inside to think of people behaving this way In a cafe.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zwanger said:


> I find you off topic. I was served a horrible 16g in 21 g out with 16% ey from light roasted ethiopia. If for you that is ok then for me it's not worth the time to go there or the money payed.
> 
> In all coffee shops I go I get either a really bad espresso or a bad one (salty, bitter, sour, smokey, bad aftertaste). I do not accept to drink coffee with milk. Yes, I am an extremist and if you have bad coffee I am going to tell you in your face, and the refractometer proves that. Yes I can by taste say in what range the coffee is but who will believe me?


 This post make me feel a little bit sad for you tbh .


----------



## Step21

Zwanger said:


> I find you off topic. I was served a horrible 16g in 21 g out with 16% ey from light roasted ethiopia. If for you that is ok then for me it's not worth the time to go there or the money payed.
> 
> In all coffee shops I go I get either a really bad espresso or a bad one (salty, bitter, sour, smokey, bad aftertaste). I do not accept to drink coffee with milk. Yes, I am an extremist and if you have bad coffee I am going to tell you in your face, and the refractometer proves that. Yes I can by taste say in what range the coffee is but who will believe me?


 So the best roasters in Europe can't roast good coffee and the best coffee shops can't make a decent espresso. Thanks for the information. I'll keep on roasting my own and stay out of coffee shops.

Do you take scales in with you also to get accurate measurements for the EY calculation?


----------



## KTD

I'm on my way to Switzerland today and I'm not sure whether to put myself out of the misery of this thread or throw my espresso into the large hadron collider.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

Misspent youth from cartwheel

... I'm very happy I ordered from these guys

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## the_partisan

As condescending as Zwanger sounds I also don't enjoy espresso in most speciality coffees. Since the average customer just drink it with milk and they don't really care much how it tastes all that much. The boutique shops where there's a dedicated owner/barista seem to do a lot better, this has been discussed in some other threads before. They work against different concerns (i.e. trying to make a living, pay rent etc) rather than maximizing some numbers. That said, it takes a certain level of snobbery to come into a coffee shop with a refractometer and critize them. I'm surprised you didn't get kicked out.

Still, the coffee that serves the best coffee in Copenhagen by far - Democratic - refract both their espresso and filter brews many times a day, so maybe it's something the shop owners could learn from 

Today I had only 10g left of the Githembe, Kenya beans from Democratic and I tried brewing them at 1:20 ratio using the same grind (Kinu 2+0)/recipe. It didn't end too well unfortunately, lots of burnt rubbery flavours typical of overextraction. Again it seems like overextraction is a function of grind size.

P.S: @Zwanger As an advice: I suggest that would at least get a 1.) industry standard refractometer and the reference solutions and 2.) follow their protocol. Otherwise it's hard to take any objective data from you seriously, since it's just as accurate as just holding your finger in the air and trying to figure out where the wind is blowing. You crusade for the scientific approach but then use subpar procotol/equipment which just weakens your case from the beginning. There's many here who's spent a considerable time of measuring brews, collected lots of data and analyzed it and we welcome more contributions. And please don't tell that you compared your data against your "friend" who brewed the same coffee and "had the same EY" as this has 0 value to me and others in terms of proving that your data is measured correctly.


----------



## Hasi

there is at least one separate thread for bad coffee served in cafes. There you can happily elaborate further


----------



## the_partisan

Back on topic, second coffee of the day is The Naughty Dog's Ethiopian Washed Suke Quto

Brewed this 1:18, on Kalita 155, Kinu M47 2+0. Lots of bergamot, and lots of floras (Jasmine perhaps). Nice to finally have a well made coffee as some of the last bags I got have been pretty underwhelming.


----------



## garethuk

the_partisan said:


> Back on topic, second coffee of the day is The Naughty Dog's Ethiopian Washed Suke Quto
> 
> Brewed this 1:18, on Kalita 155, Kinu M47 2+0. Lots of bergamot, and lots of floras (Jasmine perhaps). Nice to finally have a well made coffee as some of the last bags I got have been pretty underwhelming.


 that sounds fantastic!


----------



## Mrboots2u

simontc said:


> Misspent youth from cartwheel
> 
> ... I'm very happy I ordered from these guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Enjoyable blend for sure.


----------



## Viernes

Zwanger said:


> I didn't say they cannot roast good coffee (they can roast), I wrote that the extraction is poor, unbalanced, under extracted. I sit at the high bar in front of the barista/espresso machine normally, and I ask them for a scale. Most of them in 3rd wave coffee shop pull either volumetric (strada) or with a scale, so it's quite easy to get that information.


 Haha!!

I'm reading your all posts since yesterday, and I'm laughing my a** off with this
















I'm imagining you going to a café: "Hello, Mrbarista, an espresso, a glass of water and a scale, s'il vous plait. I bring the refractometer myself."























You're my hero.


----------



## 9719

This from the back of the freezer, first export from@Hasi glad I found this as it's hitting all the right spots as far as I'm concerned. Regarding the time it's spent lurking in the depths of the freezer this to my taste buds, is still as good now as it was back shortly after landing in old blighty, cheers Hasi.


----------



## Hasi

********** said:


> This from the back of the freezer, first export from@Hasi glad I found this as it's hitting all the right spots as far as I'm concerned. Regarding the time it's spent lurking in the depths of the freezer this to my taste buds, is still as good now as it was back shortly after landing in old blighty, cheers Hasi.


aww that's great news mate 
Enjoy!


----------



## MWJB

Zwanger said:


> Almost last beans from GoodKarma. Monday I get my new order from Damatteo, so I am glad I don't end up having no coffee.
> 
> Every morning for my loved one I make an aeropress, as she doesn't like espresso that much and milk drinks are out of the question.
> 
> Aeropress recipe (ghost burr electric grinder used).
> 
> 19g in- 250g out ( ~13.15 ratio) @ 81 C in total time of 3:10.
> 
> 1.9 TDS*250g water /19g dose= *25% EY*
> 
> If you saw my espresso TDS measurements you can see I measure at around the same temperature (26-27 C). This is dedicated to all those who pointed at me cause I don't filter my extractions, I have silt in my cup, I don't provide reliable data. And someone said that you cannot extract high at low temperature, there you go, cupping is low temp and you can extract high with it.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend.
> 
> View attachment 32055


 You almost managed a normal post until that last paragraph, I nearly enjoyed reading it until you snatched defeat from the jaws of victory with unnecessary defensiveness.

Your refractometer has ATC, as long as you let the sample temperature settle within the ATC range (leave a few ml 30sec to a minute to cool in a glass, then leave it a minute or so on the prism, you're good to go. The temp of your samples isn't making anything more or less accurate (claimed accuracy is +/-1c anyway). The quoted accuracy of the device is a much wider tolerance than some others, no refractometer can cope with non-dissolved solids (they even filtered sample for dehydration back in the day).

25% is normal range for my Aeropresses & Clever brews - ghost burrs, conicals, ceramic, steel...it doesn't matter a stuff. The formula for immersions always reads higher than drip because you count the total brew water.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Perhaps start a thread called hit extraction photos and leave this one be.


----------



## the_partisan

Second cup of washed Suke Quto from The Naughty Dog and still very delicious. This time ground on the EK43S / #10.5 and brewed again 13.5g/250g tastes just as good. If the other bags I got from them are as good they might be one of my new favorite roasters.

It's also still nice to see very tasty coffee coming from Ethiopia despite the recent political problems.


----------



## ashcroc

Zwanger said:


> Perhaps you and the guy above should stop chasing post on this forum, and let people post their stuff.
> 
> What is in my cup this morning, I posted what's in my cup this morning.


Why exactly do you keep trolling threads with your self important waffle instead of starting your own one off so I don't have to contaminate my mind with your drivel?


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel, Los Pireneous natural Pacamara, El Salvador - Not funky, but clean, cola like flavour & fair sweetness. Very pleasant.

13.5g at 0.75 on Lido1 (15% under 400 Kruve). V60 01.

Make a divot, bloom with same weight as coffee & quick stir.

00:20 add 33g of water in a spiral & repeat every 20s until 146g in brewer, last 2 pours still 20s apart but down the middle, 213g brew water total.


----------



## marcuswar

In Manchester shopping so popped into Takk for a coffee. Idle Hands was my first choice but was busy so went across the road to Takk.

5.5oz flat white.









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Step21

Zwanger said:


> Perhaps you and the guy above should stop chasing post on this forum, and let people post their stuff.
> 
> What is in my cup this morning, I posted what's in my cup this morning.


 I always like to read about what others are brewing, how they brewed it, the tastes and flavours in the cup and new (to me) roasters.

It's sometimes interesting to know TdS/EY as well.

You should consider dropping the aggressive tone from your posts and the high EY willy waving. It's not impressing anyone. It's having the opposite effect.

Coffee tastes good over a range of EY. At the moment I like lower EY in my brews which might horrify you. You like high EY. That's fine. Each to their own. It's not a competition.


----------



## Step21

Zwanger said:


> Coffee is a manner of taste, won't disagree on that one.
> 
> But did you try to drink the same coffee (variety) at low EY and at high EY and you liked the low EY more? Did you know when you chase the taste in the 1-2 ratio you always prefere the highest EY you get?
> 
> One thing is worth saying, high EY coffee doesn't mean bitter, syrupy, muddy. I have friends coming at me, or going at them, and they prefer really sour under extracted stuff, because that's what they are brewing. But when I measure it's 18%, and after they drink my stuff they say it's better. This is not a who is right game, this is just a wake up call for the specialty coffee industry, where we pay 40-50-100 £ per kg, and we under extract everything. Yes I am a bit of a troll, because my ideas and information are always shocking and outside the box, but this doesn't change the reality.
> 
> I will just continue posting on topic and ignore the mega posters. To my defense I will just say this, how would it be if I appeared on this forum, saying everything I told you, but with 0 refraction? I would be a fking Clown! Numbers are numbers, they tell the truth, like it or not.


 I've created a new thread in the Coffee Lounge called "Extraction discussion" for this ongoing debate about EY. I'll answer your question in there. Keep this thread for talking about coffee. Thanks.

Btw congratulations on a much less aggressive post.


----------



## ashcroc

Zwanger said:


> Coffee is a manner of taste, won't disagree on that one.
> 
> But did you try to drink the same coffee (variety) at low EY and at high EY and you liked the low EY more? Did you know when you chase the taste in the 1-2 ratio you always prefere the highest EY you get?
> One thing is worth saying, high EY coffee doesn't mean bitter, syrupy, muddy. I have friends coming at me, or going at them, and they prefer really sour under extracted stuff, because that's what they are brewing. But when I measure it's 18%, and after they drink my stuff they say it's better. This is not a who is right game, this is just a wake up call for the specialty coffee industry, where we pay 40-50-100 £ per kg, and we under extract everything. Yes I am a bit of a troll, because my ideas and information are always shocking and outside the box, but this doesn't change the reality.
> I will just continue posting on topic and ignore the mega posters. To my defense I will just say this, how would it be if I appeared on this forum, saying everything I told you, but with 0 refraction? I would be a fking Clown! Numbers are numbers, they tell the truth, like it or not.


If you're sticking to a 1:2 ratio for all beans & trying to get the best taste out of them, you're doing it wrong. Different beans (&different style roasts of the same bean for that matter) will taste better at differing ratios.


----------



## ashcroc

Zwanger said:


> Thanks, I am never pulling 1-2 ratios. I already know that. I have different profiles set for different density and roast level.


So you're intentionally posting drivel then. Typical troll behaviour if you ask me.


----------



## lake_m

Almost ready to give up on Formula 6 by James Gourmet. Just couldn't get out of the 'amaretto' zone. Dropped the temperature, slackened right off upped the ratio to 1.28 and bingo. Just as I finished the damned bag ☹


----------



## KTD

I'd say formula 6 is my favourite blend at the minute am getting through stacks of it. Changes quite a bit with different ratios though so definitely worth experimenting with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m

KTD said:


> I'd say formula 6 is my favourite blend at the minute am getting through stacks of it. Changes quite a bit with different ratios though so definitely worth experimenting with
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What's your recipe?


----------



## KTD

lake_m said:


> What's your recipe?


14g in, 30g out, single pull on la pavoni is really smooth with a slight fruitiness on the finish, more complex if pull longer-15g in 36g out. Like both. At 1:2 it reminds me a lot of mystery 8 from coffee compass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

Nice to see Formula 6 and Misspent Youth mentioned in the last couple of pages, I'm about to order both.


----------



## Planter

James's gourmet is always my go to roaster. He's 10 mins down the road from me and always welcoming

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

Planter said:


> James's gourmet is always my go to roaster. He's 10 mins down the road from me and always welcoming
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Ah excellent. How're they for filter? They're mentioned plenty of times here on the forum but more often for espresso.


----------



## Planter

catpuccino said:


> Ah excellent. How're they for filter? They're mentioned plenty of times here on the forum but more often for espresso.


Have had most from them. The Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is decent and the decaf is both very good for filter.

Pricing is also very good in my opinion.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m

catpuccino said:


> Nice to see Formula 6 and Misspent Youth mentioned in the last couple of pages, I'm about to order both.


 I found the Formula 6 (espresso) needed a fairly course grind - shot time low 20's ball park.


----------



## filthynines

Indian Badra from Stockfleths of Oslo. Sadly two month post-roast after a friend helpfully agreed to bring me back some but then waited more than month to give me the bag. Not bad, nothing to write home about.


----------



## Step21

filthynines said:


> Indian Badra from Stockfleths of Oslo. Sadly two month post-roast after a friend helpfully agreed to bring me back some but then waited more than month to give me the bag. Not bad, nothing to write home about.


 Not a roaster I've heard of before. Have you tried them previously?


----------



## filthynines

Step21 said:


> Not a roaster I've heard of before. Have you tried them previously?


 I haven't - my friend was in Norway and I said get me some coffee. At the time she was at one of Tim Wendleboe's stores and I was expecting that...


----------



## Step21

Cameroon Boyo, Sho village washed typica/java. Ikawa Home roasted. Brewed in Kalita 155. TDs 1.29 13.49/225 in, 196g out 2min 30 drain time. Estimate upper 18's EY.

I find the 155 quite a frustrating brewer and struggle for consistency with it. I've been trying out a few different approaches. This one seems to be bringing better consistency across different beans.

30g bloom with water just off boil. Gently pour up to 100/110 a little shake to settle then pour the rest very gently down the middle.

Nice cup with initial dark bittersweet chocolate notes and lime, jasmine acidity which mellows down the cup to a riper juiciness and the chocolate sweetens with a touch of vanilla.


----------



## Step21

filthynines said:


> I haven't - my friend was in Norway and I said get me some coffee. At the time she was at one of Tim Wendleboe's stores and I was expecting that...


 Ah. Bad luck.


----------



## filthynines

@Zwanger - Rescued coffee eh? What's all that about???


----------



## KTD

I think they just reduce them after three weeks and then call it rescued coffee....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

Just had Hasbean's Kenya Kiriga Estate AB in the Aeropress.

20g ground fine enough to need a bit of a push in the Aeropress. Brewed for just over a minute with the bloom.

And the result was: very tasty. Nice mixture of blackcurrant and cherry (Jolly Rancher cherry to be precise) with decent body.

A bargain at £8 a bag.


----------



## the_partisan

Second bag from Naughty Dog, this time it's the washed Guatemala, La Felicidad. Not sure which variety.

Brewed this again on Wave 155, EK43S #11, 13.5g in, 30g/110g/110g 30 sec apart each, dry bed at 2:00. 1.15% TDS/19% EY.

It's a definitely a more developed roast than the Ethiopian, and they have mentioned it being more suitable for espresso, but it's still very clean and very good, no roasty flavours. I get lots figs mixed with some dark chocolate.


----------



## filthynines

Nice branding for rescued coffee I guess


----------



## filthynines

Not right now but a couple of days ago. I was in Ngopi and Rory there had been working on some experimental roasts. I ordered my espresso and he presented to me, asked if I liked it - and I did! Big, juicy, fruity, full of body and mouthfeel. Heavy on stone fruit.

The recipe was 18g in 12g out! It was fantastic. Never had anything like it, and never been (knowingly) served anything like it before!


----------



## KTD

12g out?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines

KTD said:


> 12g out?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 12g out! It was delicious. Rory has been around quite a bit in Birmingham and along with Gary **** he's one of the better known coffee professionals. If anybody else had suggested it I would've probably thought they were mad. It was delicious. FWIW the machine was a Slayer.


----------



## Jacko112

Rocko Mountain from CC - beautifully sweet although probably way too early to open as it was only roasted Monday but I forgot to order any beans ? - Hopefully the delivery from Django will arrive today which I know was roasted on the 5th (left over from Bristol coffee fair 3 x 250g @ £15 del'd!) so I can leave the RM to rest properly.


----------



## MildredM

Been freezer fishing this week.

15.2g/46s/36g

As described. I have really enjoyed this one. When you take the lid off the Airscape the smell just about knocks you out it's so boozy!


----------



## johnealey

2 from UE today started with their Malawi Pamwamba AB and now on their Brasil Fazenda Capoeirrinha both in the moccasmaster at 63g/1.25L, both hitting their tasting notes

Bought these as a call in on the way back from Heathrow week before last (3x250g for £15) calling in at the Roastery at Windrush estate, Witney where they also have a coffee shop (and banana bread...).

Am spolit on that work trip as can come back via UE in Witney or Rave in Cirencester ( have some Sumatra Atu Lintang resting from last weeks call in  , well its a long way home without an espresso plus a flat white and an apricot flapjack....)

John


----------



## the_partisan

Has Bean's Kenya Othaya Chinga Natural that was sent as a little sampler with the standart magazine. Brewed it on my usual Wave 155 recipe, #11 on the EK43 S, 13.5/250g (30g/110x2, every 30 sec), dry bed at 2:15.

It's pretty funky and has nice acidity with nice stone fruit flavours. Slightly roasty perhaps (pretty typical with Has Bean - they've never been very consistent for me) but overall I found it quite enjoyable, went down well with a pastry. My wife disliked it though, but I think it will taste better after the bag has been opened a few days like with most naturals.


----------



## the_partisan

2nd brew with the sample of Has Bean Othaya Chinga Natural, there was only 12g left and the coffee is a bit darker than I'd like, so I did an Aeropress. I've figured out a recipe that works for me with minimal silt:

12g pretty fine grind (#6 on the EK43 S, normal drip is ~#10-11)
Add 200g all at once
Stir 3 times with stirrer generously
Put plunger on, pull back slightly to stop flow
Wait 2-2:30 min, and then push very slowly, just stop before it starts to hiss.

This actually gives me an almost completely silt-free Aeropress brew, and transparent enough that you could see through it.

Measured TDS was 1.42% giving EY of 24.2%. I measured TDS with filter and without it, and slightly to my surprise they were exactly the same, but then again the brew was so clear you could see through it and no silt at all. Grinding any finer would increase EY, but also increase silt.

For me it was spot on and I enjoyed this brew a lot more as immersion since you still get more of the oils brewed this way and was like sweet funky plums, without the roastiness.


----------



## catpuccino

Very much enjoying this on v60 the past few days.


----------



## the_partisan

A really well made, light-roasted natural from one of my favorite roasters, Bob Coffee Lab in Bucharest










This one is honey&natural processed Manco Kapak from Bolivia

I originally intended to brew this with Aeropress but forgetting to change grind setting it ended up being a drip and having to make up a recipe.

Wave 155, #12,5 on EK, 12g in and 30g bloom + 3 pours at :30, 1:00, 1:30 for 200g total.

Lots of super sweet tropical fruit and hint of funkiness , for me this is a perfectly made natural.


----------



## christos_geo

45 min layover at Berlin Hauptbahnhof on the way to Leipzig so thought I'd sprint to closest decent coffee shop. Found these guys. On Ek43s #0.9, 18g-60g 29sec 22.1% EY and you get a lovely sweet and balanced shot with considerable mouthfeel. Any faster and despite higher EY it changed to mouth puckering tart with papery texture. Also it doesn't favour shorter shots, tasted unbalanced, unless perhaps I compensate by hugely increasing contact time. I might have a single dose left to either try this and get more gloop or maybe go bit finer and keep yield at 60g. Hard decision..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolingFlush

Ethiopian Hambela from Gold Box Roastery. 14g in 30g out. Very bright, oily, lavender, lime. Keen to try it through the V60.


----------



## MildredM

First up the lovely Orelllana from North Star.

36g in the cup in 43s total. I don't think I've had a bad cup from this bean from NS ever. Sweet enough, balanced, as described - blueberry syrup to me! I'm not sure it's still in their shop, got this from the freezer stash.


----------



## MildredM

Next up the Kenya from HasBean, only roasted on the 17th.

The first thing I noticed was quite a few kind of hollow beans ?









Only a minor percentage though and I have no idea if this is normal for this variety/bean/roast.

The next thing you can't escape is the telltale smell of tomatoes!









Just sipping it now.









I honestly wouldn't have known it was only roasted 4 days ago. Just as expected but then I haven't had a bad Kenyan from HB.

ETA: Plus Pi of 12s ^^


----------



## catpuccino

https://coffeecollective.dk/shop/akmel-anaerobic/

Local cafe. Kalita. Oh boy ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> 12g out! It was delicious. Rory has been around quite a bit in Birmingham and along with Gary **** he's one of the better known coffee professionals. If anybody else had suggested it I would've probably thought they were mad. It was delicious. FWIW the machine was a Slayer.


 Was it a long low flow shot


----------



## PPapa

catpuccino said:


> https://coffeecollective.dk/shop/akmel-anaerobic/
> 
> Local cafe. Kalita. Oh boy


Oh yes this is gold.

I had few anaerobic coffees before and wasn't the biggest fan, but Akmel was brilliant.


----------



## filthynines

Mrboots2u said:


> Was it a long low flow shot


 I'll be honest and say I don't know. I might quiz him more next time I'm there


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> I'll be honest and say I don't know. I might quiz him more next time I'm there


 Be interested to hear. ...not many use a slayer in a cafe as long low flow shots in my experience


----------



## Inspector

Ok, i have tried mystery 11. Roasted 4 days ago. I know too early but couldn't wait longer  16gr in 36gr out in 45 seconds 6bar no pre infusion gaggia classic 94degress with -3.8 offset, grounded with niche setting 18.5.

Still needs resting at least few more days. I d say it is very close to sumatran beans. Earthy and full bodied. Very yum even as a straight espresso which i normally do not drink. These are the best mystery beans from CC i have ever tried so far. Shape and roast wise beans are very very even. Good work Coffee Compass.


----------



## MildredM

From the freezer.

15.4g/38s/36g going to tighten the grind a smidge for the next one. It was ok but I think it could have been better.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brought back after a fab trip to New York.

Cafe wise went to Blue Bottle, Intelligentsia, Grumpy Cafe (the best cups), some indie that was serving counter culture. Some hipster store in Brooklyn that was awful, a store in Midtown that was serving Heart roasters ( although retail wise the beans to buy where really old ) If anyone has any interest I can do a short write up.

Onto the brews.

Blue Bottle - Three Africans

Brewed as Filter and For Milk Based Drinks, just on the edge of where I like my development I think, easy to work with , not roasty. I have about 5 beans left , I might add a pic later to show what I mean.

Sweet with a pleasing berry acidity but not a face melter. In milk went down a storm with guests.

https://bluebottlecoffee.com/releases/three-africas


----------



## catpuccino

Shot #2 of cartwheel's misspent youth, 1kg (£21) delivered today but 6 days off roast so tucking in....first shot 18>42 out of habit, slow, rancid, smoky, bitter flat tasting...coursened the grind, 18>36 in around 35s, very very nice in milk, really strong berry coming through and super sweet. Touch of something I don't relish in the aftertaste, but suspect after a 3rd and 4th shot this'll do very nicely as the 'house espresso' for the next few weeks (many guests!).


----------



## the_partisan

Third bag from Naughty Dog, this time it's the Ethiopia Dimtu Natural - this one was smelling really nice, lots of strawberries.

Brewed it on Kalita 155, 2+0 at Kinu M47, 13.5g in / 220g out at 1.13% tds, 19% EY.

Unfortunately it's more of an espresso roast and also maybe somewhat charred too as it's tasting pretty roasty and can't really pick up much notes. The other two bags from them have been amazing but not keen on this one. Maybe it'll fare better as Aeropress.


----------



## ashcroc

the_partisan said:


> Third bag from Naughty Dog, this time it's the Ethiopia Dimtu Natural - this one was smelling really nice, lots of strawberries.
> Brewed it on Kalita 155, 2+0 at Kinu M47, 13.5g in / 220g out at 1.13% tds, 19% EY.
> Unfortunately it's more of an espresso roast and also maybe somewhat charred too as it's tasting pretty roasty and can't really pick up much notes. The other two bags from them have been amazing but not keen on this one. Maybe it'll fare better as Aeropress.


You could try dropping the dose a touch (say 0.5g). It's worked for me in the past with roasty notes.


----------



## the_partisan

ashcroc said:


> You could try dropping the dose a touch (say 0.5g). It's worked for me in the past with roasty notes.


 I was already at 53g/L there, so I don't know if that would help.. or did you mean upping the ratio?


----------



## ashcroc

the_partisan said:


> I was already at 53g/L there, so I don't know if that would help.. or did you mean upping the ratio?


No, dropping the ratio. Sure it makes the drink slightly weaker but I've found it can balance things out sometimes. That's with a Syphon though so it may be a touch different.


----------



## CoolingFlush

I've been avoiding these Happy Donkey Sumatra Mocha beans at the back of my cupboard for a while, finding them way too dark and burnt (received them as a gift).

After some recent reading on getting the most out of stale Italian beans (!) I pulled some lovely 13.5g in / 19g out ristrettos this morning, much better sweetness, less burnt and bitter. Altered my opinion of these beans a bit.

Please excuse the latte "art"!?


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Third bag from Naughty Dog, this time it's the Ethiopia Dimtu Natural - this one was smelling really nice, lots of strawberries.
> 
> Brewed it on Kalita 155, 2+0 at Kinu M47, 13.5g in / 220g out at 1.13% tds, 19% EY.
> 
> Unfortunately it's more of an espresso roast and also maybe somewhat charred too as it's tasting pretty roasty and can't really pick up much notes. The other two bags from them have been amazing but not keen on this one. Maybe it'll fare better as Aeropress.


 This seems much better now after resting a few days extra. I really enjoyed a batch brew made on the Brazen at 35g/600g, using the Wave 185 instead of the stock filter holder. Total brew time was around ~3min, ground at #13.5 on the EK43 S.

Lots of strawberries and fruit, and quite sweet, didn't taste roasty or burnt at all.


----------



## winterlight

Now enjoying a cup of Round Hill Roastery's Shakiso #1 which I put through the Aeropress.

I'm a big fan of Round Hill's beans and the Shakiso is a subtle beauty. Lots of strawberry on the first mouthful with a lingering bubblegum aftertaste - very similar to a glass of Beaujolais.

I opened the beans a day or two early and mistakenly didn't brew for as long as Round Hill recommend, so hoping to get a bit more out of these yet.


----------



## Step21

Bought this in central Milan from Bar Nicol on Corsa Italia after contacting HMC (based in Monza) as to where I could purchase a retail bag.

A new roaster to me. I came across a cafe in Brescia selling filter using HMC beans.

Checking their website, a lot of their coffees are sold in 150g bags. This one retails at 9 EUR. Pretty expensive. Roasted on a Geisen this one is suitable for both filter and espresso.

Brewed in the Kalita 155 this is good. Good body, sweet with a nice tongue coating mouth feel. Flavour of coffee blossom and a touch of orange. Low acidity

I'd like to try some more of their coffees but UK delivery is 13.50E


----------



## the_partisan

Another brew of the natural processed Manco Kapak from Bolivia by Bob Coffee Lab. Been trying to simplify my Aeropress recipe.

I used 12g ground at #16 on the Kinu, pour 200g water at once, gave it 3 or so stirs, and then let it drip for ~2:30 , as I find it fiddly to put the plunger back on to stop it from dripping. I used the plunger to get the rest out, which wasn't a whole lot and stop right before it starts to hiss. Very clean brew, and sweet and could taste the coffee clearly. I wonder if much happens during those 2 minutes or just stirring in the beginning is enough to get things going..


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Another brew of the natural processed Manco Kapak from Bolivia by Bob Coffee Lab. Been trying to simplify my Aeropress recipe.
> 
> I used 12g ground at #16 on the Kinu, pour 200g water at once, gave it 3 or so stirs, and then let it drip for ~2:30 , as I find it fiddly to put the plunger back on to stop it from dripping. I used the plunger to get the rest out, which wasn't a whole lot and stop right before it starts to hiss. Very clean brew, and sweet and could taste the coffee clearly. I wonder if much happens during those 2 minutes or just stirring in the beginning is enough to get things going..


 I think the fact that there is flow from the beginning helps push on extraction? Or at least prevent the rate of extraction tailing off so fast compared to all the water & coffee being held together for a length of time.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> I think the fact that there is flow from the beginning helps push on extraction? Or at least prevent the rate of extraction tailing off so fast compared to all the water & coffee being held together for a length of time.


 It tasted fairly similar to the brews I would make with putting the plunger back on quickly but still draining in similar amount of time. Perhaps 2 minutes is just not enough to make much difference, you need to steep for much longer push extraction significantly higher?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> View attachment 32456
> Bought this in central Milan from Bar Nicol on Corsa Italia after contacting HMC (based in Monza) as to where I could purchase a retail bag.
> 
> A new roaster to me. I came across a cafe in Brescia selling filter using HMC beans.
> 
> Checking their website, a lot of their coffees are sold in 150g bags. This one retails at 9 EUR. Pretty expensive. Roasted on a Geisen this one is suitable for both filter and espresso.
> 
> Brewed in the Kalita 155 this is good. Good body, sweet with a nice tongue coating mouth feel. Flavour of coffee blossom and a touch of orange. Low acidity
> 
> I'd like to try some more of their coffees but UK delivery is 13.50E


 Per bag or per order . If per order perhaps we could split


----------



## Step21

Mrboots2u said:


> Per bag or per order . If per order perhaps we could split


 Up to 1 kg. Goes up to 15.95 EUR for 2-5kg.


----------



## ashcroc

the_partisan said:


> It tasted fairly similar to the brews I would make with putting the plunger back on quickly but still draining in similar amount of time. Perhaps 2 minutes is just not enough to make much difference, you need to steep for much longer push extraction significantly higher?


Try inverted (& possibly wrapped in a tea towel if going really long) for a longer steep.


----------



## the_partisan

ashcroc said:


> Try inverted (& possibly wrapped in a tea towel if going really long) for a longer steep.


 I'm not fan of the inverted method, as it seems like sometimes silt leaks through when you reverse it and it can get messy. The new thing in Aeropress seems to be to use a ridiculous amount of coffee (30-35g) at a very coarse grind..


----------



## Planter

Some monkey puzzle this morning. And very nice too@Hasi









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

Planter said:


> Some monkey puzzle this morning. And very nice too@Hasi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


oh hi! 
great plant there @Planter - didn't supply you with these


----------



## L&R

Columbia Magdalena/Costa Rica Tarazzu, so I can produce now equally good shots with La Pavoni and Vesuvius and I am wondering why we need complicated machines......


----------



## Obnic

Zwanger said:


> I count what's in the server. And welcome to my ignore list. Words are big, but with no evidence (pictures) you just brew words. Post your high extractions.


 I've tried to ignore this but i can't anymore.

This forum has a long and deep history of experimenting and telling each other what we did and how we did it. Sometimes we have something to celebrate, other times it's a desperate cry for help.

Further, we are very lucky that some properly expert folk hang out here and will happily help and guide regular folk as they journey toward better coffee.

You Sir are being a pillock. That's an English word that includes being loud, adversarial, of dubious technical validity, and undermining behaviours and values that I think make this forum.

You have been rude and contemptuous of two of the most experienced and helpful people on this forum who have both long ago established their technical bona fides. You have established only that you don't listen and you don't learn.

I don't care what's on your cup. I invite you to drink elsewhere. Can I suggest with your mate with all the fancy kit.

Bah!


----------



## Jacko112

Well said @Obnic


----------



## Bacms

I believe @Zwanger has left the forum so as much as I agree with you I think at this point it's water under the bridge


----------



## Obnic

Bacms said:


> I believe @Zwanger has left the forum so as much as I agree with you I think at this point it's water under the bridge


That's an occupational hazard of me dropping in an out. Life is a bit busy here.

Notwithstanding water and bridges, I felt it was worth articulating emphatically that this forum is about sharing experiences and expertise, all done in the spirit of making and helping friends. Friends who have been tremendously kind to me. Just yesterday someone on here selflessly offered to help me get decent coffee to Switzerland. Until very recently, even our trolls have been hysterically funny rather than oppressive.

There really is no place here for playground bullies.

Hmmm... it would appear I am still quite exercised. Apologies all. Time for a brew.


----------



## catpuccino

I'm still working through Cartwheel's Misspent Youth (vacuum sealed in the freezer into 250g bags), I might've taken a picture but I drank it all up ?

Think I'm getting the best out of it at 18>40.5, 15.5 on the Niche.


----------



## Michael87

Picked this up from the Roselyn coffee shop in London. First brew was 21g to 42g in 40s and I need to grind coarser, but still not bad at all with milk.


----------



## Dunk

Had to dive into the kayon moutnian from curve today even though it is still a bit fresh. Strawberries, berries, sweetness in 18-45g 31 seconds. Excited to see how it changes as it matures!


----------



## Fyrewhirl

Nothing as exciting as some of the pictures here, but the last of the excellent La Esperanza from Pact, but through my new Behmor drip thing (thought I'd give it a go!), surprisingly good!


----------



## PPapa

Been going through bags and bags of Coffee Collective beans (got 8 on order). Damn, all of them are so nice!

I also got few bags of filter/espresso of the same bean and they both still work well with an EK and longer shots.










I'm sure I'll be ordering from them again, just maybe not 8 bags at a time...


----------



## catpuccino

Lovely v60 Ana Sora this morning using the cofffeeadastra 2 pour technique I'm becoming very fond of. And this is a banging natural Ethiopian.


----------



## Jony

Ethiopian Blueberry and Lime.


----------



## Planter

@Hasi

Just got into the Sigri and dialled in first cup. Very smooth. Will make a few tweaks but enjoying so far.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines

An espresso and flat white (both disappointing) from Cartwheel Coffee. Disappointed, particularly because I walked from the train station to the shop then back to the train station to catch my train.


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> An espresso and flat white (both disappointing) from Cartwheel Coffee. Actually walked from the train station to the shop then back to the train station to catch my train. I won't bother next time!


 shame, always enjoyed their coffee at home and in cafe.

not negating your experience , but everyone has off days or makes stuff that isnt to a person's preference.


----------



## filthynines

Mrboots2u said:


> shame, always enjoyed their coffee at home and in cafe.
> 
> not negating your experience butn ive neverfelt the need to diss people based on one drink from a place, as everyone has off days or makes stuff that isnt to my preference.


 Fair comment; everybody else will form their own views. Not my first time there, though I struggle to recall what I thought. There's plenty of positive experiences reported, so people will hopefully balance what I've said against it.

edit: I've re-read my comment and I do think I went a bit overboard. I've edited it accordingly - perhaps you might like to edit yours to remove the more scathing part of my remark, @Mrboots2u?


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> Fair comment; everybody else will form their own views. Not my first time there, though I struggle to recall what I thought. There's plenty of positive experiences reported, so people will hopefully balance what I've said against it.
> 
> edit: I've re-read my comment and I do think I went a bit overboard. I've edited it accordingly - perhaps you might like to edit yours to remove the more scathing part of my remark, @Mrboots2u?


 little but further walk but have you tried the speciality in Nottingham.

again is specialty ,fruity fare, had roating high quality roasters from all over. guy who owns it , is super friendly.

if you prefer a darker roast 200 degrees might suit. Not for me as tbh as they use a robusta blend.


----------



## filthynines

Definitely not 200 Degs. And I have kittens when they are called an independent.

Cartwheel would usually be right up my street, but the espresso was sour and I believe it wasn't pulled well. Speciality I will try - thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> Fair comment; everybody else will form their own views. Not my first time there, though I struggle to recall what I thought. There's plenty of positive experiences reported, so people will hopefully balance what I've said against it.
> 
> edit: I've re-read my comment and I do think I went a bit overboard. I've edited it accordingly - perhaps you might like to edit yours to remove the more scathing part of my remark, @Mrboots2u?


 If you have time, food is good too. He doesn't skimp on his roasters, I choose it first over cartwheel.


----------



## Dunk

V60 this morning 15-250.

Juicy AF is a pretty accurate description. Worth a try for sure if you want a reasonably priced geisha!

https://www.woodstcoffee.co.uk/shop/seasonal-espresso-1-6jkgh-a56ns-9e8sh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

This fella... as says on bag. Marmalade like in milk... the spro wasnore assertively citrus; bit lime, bit jammy. Good stuff









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel, Gaspar Diaz Domingo Caturra & Bourbon washed.

Tasty, green apple (but not sour Granny smith). Clean. Raised an eyebrow at the "crisp" descriptor on the pack, but yes, I get it 

13.5g ground on Lido1 @ 0.75 (~15% at 400 Kruve).

V60 01, no rinse of Japanese white paper. Bloom, stir, leave until 20s (was 20g on this occasion, I don't fuss as long as weight of dose or, a little more).

00:20 Pour up to 46g in spirals

00:40 Pour up to 80g in spirals

1:00 Pour up to 113g in spirals

1:20 Pour up to 146g in spirals

1:40 Pour up to 180g down middle

2:00 Pour up to 213g down middle

2:28 Dry bed (with a lovely divot in the middle), let drip for 40s odd.


----------



## MildredM

Cherry-licious! With or without milk it is gorgeous.

15.4g/48s/36g


----------



## Jollybean

Is this a special Mildred as I couldn't find it on the hasbean website.? Sounds right up my street


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Is this a special Mildred as I couldn't find it on the hasbean website.? Sounds right up my street


 Just checked the roast date, it was my last order in September that went in the freezer 5 days post roast. It can only have gone out of stock recently. Let's hope it comes back into stock, it is gorgeous!


----------



## Jollybean

I'll keep an eye out Mildred. Thanks for letting me know?


----------



## frustin

simontc said:


> This fella... as says on bag. Marmalade like in milk... the spro wasnore assertively citrus; bit lime, bit jammy. Good stuff


 What roast style did you chose? espresso or filter? £56 for a 1kg is a lot!


----------



## Planter

frustin said:


> What roast style did you chose? espresso or filter? £56 for a 1kg is a lot!


id probably say espresso. It says it at the bottom of the bag 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## frustin

Planter said:


> Od probably say espresso. It says it at the bottom of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 ever so slightly embarrassed, but thanks


----------



## simontc

frustin said:


> ever so slightly embarrassed, but thanks


Haha! No need to be embarrassed, I do that stuff all the time... yeah, this wasnt cheap (though comparable to pretty much any speciality place in London at 12 quid for the 250). I'd run out and my foundry order hadn't yet arrived so I needed a bag in a pinch... was passing nude on the way to a meeting so grabbed some. It's good though, and a free coffee with the bag so really was only 9 and, let's face it, that's pretty much standard everywhere in the past couple of years (damned gbp to usd exchange rate)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter

frustin said:


> ever so slightly embarrassed, but thanks


Haha. Don't worry. I always do that sort of thing

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys

Frozen on the day of arrival, I decided to dig this out of my freezer as (unusual for me) have run out of decent coffee.. The stuff I do have has a fishy aroma (I was given some espresso blend and pretty sure a good portion isn't arabica ?)

Not sure on the origin, I'll have to go back and look.. I was going to use them straight away but decided to leave them over the weekend before dialling then in.

Lovely and fruity, they are certainly a nice surprise to say the least that they are still very drinkable.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Rhys said:


> <img alt="FA024035-13FB-4602-B53F-C8502C2287AA.thumb.jpeg.d1c0711472f0604fd890b37fcd8fc6fc.jpeg" data-fileid="32816" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/FA024035-13FB-4602-B53F-C8502C2287AA.thumb.jpeg.d1c0711472f0604fd890b37fcd8fc6fc.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="6D631AD4-C526-4C51-920A-95F2B07B7D8E.thumb.jpeg.084bf85a97f69e4c4c9052c90decff5c.jpeg" data-fileid="32815" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/6D631AD4-C526-4C51-920A-95F2B07B7D8E.thumb.jpeg.084bf85a97f69e4c4c9052c90decff5c.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> Frozen on the day of arrival, I decided to dig this out of my freezer as (unusual for me) have run out of decent coffee.. The stuff I do have has a fishy aroma (I was given some espresso blend and pretty sure a good portion isn't arabica )
> Not sure on the origin, I'll have to go back and look.. I was going to use them straight away but decided to leave them over the weekend before dialling then in.
> Lovely and fruity, they are certainly a nice surprise to say the least that they are still very drinkable.


Amazing! .....and a great advert for freezing beans . Seeing that packaging takes me back.......


----------



## Rhys

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Amazing! .....and a great advert for freezing beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seeing that packaging takes me back.......


 Damn... I shouldn't have opened them, they might've been worth a bit :classic_laugh:


----------



## simontc

Start by day with a spro and a flat white - both foundry Duromina. 18 - 36 for the spro, in about 40secs. Delicious. Very limey, super sweet. Beautiful lingering acidity. With milk I went linger, 18-38 in the same kind of time; suddenly it's a different bean. Ginger ginger ginger. Not quite assertively enough to cry ginger bread/christmas etc- it's a fresh ginger taste blinking into the milk, like grating the stuff onto a bowl of porridge first thing in the morning. Bloody delicious and a welcome break from the naturals (which are my favourite generally, but making my way through 1k of the costa Rican and 1 k of rocko and I thought I was losing my ability to taste coffee )

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Amazing! .....and a great advert for freezing beans . Seeing that packaging takes me back.......


I quite miss getting 350g in the silver 1kg packaging!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

MWJB said:


> Cartwheel, Gaspar Diaz Domingo Caturra & Bourbon washed.
> 
> Tasty, green apple (but not sour Granny smith). Clean. Raised an eyebrow at the "crisp" descriptor on the pack, but yes, I get it ?
> 
> 13.5g ground on Lido1 @ 0.75 (~15% at 400 Kruve).
> 
> V60 01, no rinse of Japanese white paper. Bloom, stir, leave until 20s (was 20g on this occasion, I don't fuss as long as weight of dose or, a little more).
> 
> 00:20 Pour up to 46g in spirals
> 
> 00:40 Pour up to 80g in spirals
> 
> 1:00 Pour up to 113g in spirals
> 
> 1:20 Pour up to 146g in spirals
> 
> 1:40 Pour up to 180g down middle
> 
> 2:00 Pour up to 213g down middle
> 
> 2:28 Dry bed (with a lovely divot in the middle), let drip for 40s odd.


 Was looking at ordering this, don't suppose you've tried it as espresso/with milk?


----------



## coffeeuser1

Brazil Mogiana from MK Fresh (https://yirga.pl/coffee-review-mk-fresh-brazil-mogiana).

Low acidity, notes of walnut and some chocolate.


----------



## Jez H

A test roast, from Jolly Bean, of their upcoming El Salvador natural. Beautiful.


----------



## MildredM

Opened the first of the Brew Coffee Plus boxes this morning. Kenya-baked-beans with extra tomatoes for good measure on grinding! Tasty in the cup, fruity and balanced.

15.4g / 36g / 46s


----------



## simontc

MildredM said:


> Opened the first of the Brew Coffee Plus boxes this morning. Kenya-baked-beans with extra tomatoes for good measure on grinding! Tasty in the cup, fruity and balanced.
> 15.4g / 36g / 46s
> 
> <img alt="FA205EC4-4F7A-411C-A746-CDF9FA54E867.thumb.jpeg.37253cd73083e7e938ed90b6ed7f0e26.jpeg" data-fileid="32902" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/FA205EC4-4F7A-411C-A746-CDF9FA54E867.thumb.jpeg.37253cd73083e7e938ed90b6ed7f0e26.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Tomato isnt something I'd seen in tasting notes until this year- and now its everywhere and I totally get it too...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael87

Just picked this up yesterday. Got a couple of slightly sour shots from it so far but taste nice with milk. Still need more calibration. The beans smell very good.


----------



## simontc

Michael87 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. Got a couple of slightly sour shots from it so far but taste nice with milk. Still need more calibration. The beans smell very good.
> <img alt="20191019_215959.thumb.jpg.41ec663cf29b8c1b68d2fdbde9ec1ffb.jpg" data-fileid="33000" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/20191019_215959.thumb.jpg.41ec663cf29b8c1b68d2fdbde9ec1ffb.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="20191019_220056.thumb.jpg.e348215d7b93813e2d4148a491f7999b.jpg" data-fileid="33001" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/20191019_220056.thumb.jpg.e348215d7b93813e2d4148a491f7999b.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What roaster?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolingFlush

Finishing off the Ethiopian Hambela from Gold Box with a bit of Fika.


----------



## Michael87

Notes, London

Although I seem to recall getting a taster pack of beans from this exact farm from the barn. Maybe it's a huge farm?


----------



## -Mac

Rave's Indian Monsoon Malabar (as an espresso). Dark chocolate mousse with long-lingering taste.


----------



## MildredM

HasBean Kenya something or other. Same beans as the last couple of days and finishing them off today. It is tomatoes through and through with such a lovely taste AND aftertaste!

15.4g / 36g / 47s


----------



## simontc

That limey ginger one again from foundry- faster pour, lots more ginger in the spro. A really unique coffee- blowing me away to be honest.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

Michael87 said:


> Notes, London
> Although I seem to recall getting a taster pack of beans from this exact farm from the barn. Maybe it's a huge farm?


That's why the bag is familiar... couple of notes near my work have helped me in a bean deficit pinch.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Step21

Ethiopia Guji, washed Ana Sora, local varietals, Ikawa Home roasted - greens from HasBean. Tasting notes are black tea, apple blossom and white sugar.

Yesterday in Kalita 155 13.4g/225 - sweet smooth and delicate with an apple sweetness and black tea note in the finish. There is also a taste of what I assume from the notes is coffee blossom . A lot of similarities to the Wolichu Wachu I had recently from HMC roasters. Very nice.

I find this underlying "blossom" taste quite common across this type of coffee. It's not something that I have personally experienced but it is a common enough descriptor used by roasters with this type of coffee that I'll accept that is what it is. Would be nice to get a whiff of the real thing sometime to verify. Maybe it's just something else in the carmelisation that I'm picking up and confusing it with. Tastes good whatever it is! Can anyone with a more educated palate confirm that the "blossom" descriptor is real and not just modern hipster speak to create an impression of the exotic?

Today in the Robot dosed at 17.29g (not scientific but what I could spare to leave enough for a V60) with 30sec preinfusion after first drips appear, then diluted to Americano. Paper filters under/over the puck. Much more intense and less clarity than filter with the added mouthfeel, but equally delicious in a different way. Very sweet with the apple note and a rich "blossom" taste and the note of black tea.


----------



## catpuccino

Hasbean Honduras Finca Cerro Azul, tasting notes are macerated strawberries, peach and pecan. I think that's generous, I'd probably have just written "funk city" on the label instead


----------



## MildredM

Last month's LSOL here from Brew Plus Coffee, the Myanmar. It took a few goes to get it fine enough (and that was even when I knew it needed tightening down). And today we've cracked it. Delicious. Light and fruity,

15.6g/37s/35g


----------



## catpuccino

Beans are still in the post, so went out to William & Johnson for something to get me through the weekend+.

Guatemalan. Tasting notes are granny smith apple, nutella and refined sugar. This has been their house espresso for a few weeks, so I knew what to expect when dialling in which is nice. 18 > 36, ~28s Niche 11.5.


----------



## Step21

catpuccino said:


> Beans are still in the post, so went out to William & Johnson for something to get me through the weekend+.
> 
> Guatemalan. Tasting notes are granny smith apple, nutella and refined sugar. This has been their house espresso for a few weeks, so I knew what to expect when dialling in which is nice. 18 > 36, ~28s Niche 11.5.


 Had some of their roasts in the past. Very good. I do like apple in my coffee.


----------



## MWJB

Just had a nice brew of Cartwheel, Gaspar Diaz Domingo, Guat washed. Malic acidity, dark/bakers choc & a hint of treacle/dark maple syrup?

Same grind setting as I use for 1 mug, bloom & 6 pours (~15% 400 Kruve, Lido 1 @ 0.75), 30:500g V60 02,

bloom 50g quick stir,

00:40 add 150g (200g total) in spiral,

1:20 add 150g down middle (350g total),

2:00 add 150 down middle (500g total).

Dry bed 2:57


----------



## MildredM

Bocca Kenya Nyeri-something. It's gorgeous. Kenya bean perfection from the smell to the taste. Berries and a kind of toffee taste.

15.4g/46s/36g using the flat.


----------



## Nostromo

Coffee Masters Brazil Yellow Bourbon. Beans roasted on 11 October. Ground this morning. Aeropress inverted method.

Delicious.


----------



## Jacko112

Foundy's rocko, like drinking a blueberry muffin!


----------



## the_partisan

Bob Coffee Lab - Honduras Hx30 experimental lot (anaerobic ferm)

This is a very funky coffee, one of the strangest I've probably had. It's also been a challenge brewing since at higher EY it was tasting like vinegar/borscht soup. Today's brew was actually quite decent, but still rather sour.

16g in, EK43 S #14 (6 o'clock), 40g bloom and then 50g + 4x40g every 20 seconds. Drained quickly, finished by 2:30. EY was 18.5%.

Got lots of cherries and pineapples, still rather sour but quite drinkable. Was it worth the premium paid for it, I'm not sure though..


----------



## simontc

the_partisan said:


> Bob Coffee Lab - Honduras Hx30 experimental lot (anaerobic ferm)
> This is a very funky coffee, one of the strangest I've probably had. It's also been a challenge brewing since at higher EY it was tasting like vinegar/borscht soup. Today's brew was actually quite decent, but still rather sour.
> 16g in, EK43 S #14 (6 o'clock), 40g bloom and then 50g + 4x40g every 20 seconds. Drained quickly, finished by 2:30. EY was 18.5%.
> Got lots of cherries and pineapples, still rather sour but quite drinkable. Was it worth the premium paid for it, I'm not sure though..


Hey- just checked this roasters page. Looks like tasty stuff, well packaged and cheap.... is it free postage to uk?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

the_partisan said:


> Bob Coffee Lab - Honduras Hx30 experimental lot (anaerobic ferm)
> This is a very funky coffee, one of the strangest I've probably had. It's also been a challenge brewing since at higher EY it was tasting like vinegar/borscht soup. Today's brew was actually quite decent, but still rather sour.
> 16g in, EK43 S #14 (6 o'clock), 40g bloom and then 50g + 4x40g every 20 seconds. Drained quickly, finished by 2:30. EY was 18.5%.
> Got lots of cherries and pineapples, still rather sour but quite drinkable. Was it worth the premium paid for it, I'm not sure though..


Hey- just checked this roasters page. Looks like tasty stuff, well packaged and cheap.... is it free postage to uk?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## the_partisan

simontc said:


> Hey- just checked this roasters page. Looks like tasty stuff, well packaged and cheap.... is it free postage to uk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I never tried ordering online from them, it was bought from their cafe directly, but I can recommend them overall! I don't think it would be free shipping given it would be shipped from Romania.


----------



## simontc

Ahhhh- fair enough. I threw something in a basket to check and it appeared to be free shipping.... I might give it a try!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## the_partisan

Got my first two bags from Obadiah Coffee Roasters from Edinburgh. Packaging is slightly strange: a cardboard box with a paper bag inside (not resealable), not sure if I'm convinced of this kind of packaging, since the bag itself has no markings on it. I tend to prefer simple, resealable bags with a label on it. Opened the first bag, which was a Natural Ethiopian (Nuguse Mare) and it's very nice, a rather developed roast, got notes of vanilla and strawberry. I really enjoyed it.

Brewed on V60, 16g ground at #14 EK43 S. 30 sec 40g bloom + 50g x 1+ 40g x4 every 20 seconds.


----------



## Dunk

Currently sampling this beauty from Horsham. Nothing crazy but a super delicious and solid morning bean for when your palete isn't full awake yet!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunk

One to try if you like your natural. Very juicy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

Opened the Foundry Rocko Mountain this morning, 2 days off roast so brewed on v60 as thought best to wait for espresso.

Natural Ethiopians are my thing, and I understand the hype now - this is a really nice example. Probably the best I've had since one Prologue had months ago. Made two brews, adjusting slightly finer for the second. Very nice, floral and full bodied while having that sweet zingy punch and long boozy blueberry after taste that sticks around.

22g > 355g

Niche grind just past the calibrate mark (number 18 using the 180 degree marker)

bloom 66g/swirl

@30s pour to 200g/swirl

@1:20s pour to 355g/swirl

draw down finished around 3:05


----------



## MWJB

A couple of tasty brews of *Cartwheel Halu Beriti WS washed: *thankfully none of the jasmine, but a clean, floral, rose water/Turkish delight like note.

V60 01, Feldgrind at 2+7 (or 2 and a half turns). 13.5g

Bloom with 20g, stir, add up to 46g at 20s, then 33g every 20s to 213 total brew water, last 2 pours straight down middle, dry bed at 2:26

Wilfa pourover, Zass Panama at 6 clicks from burr rub. 13.5g

Bloom with 50g for 90s, reboil water, open valve & add remainder straight down middle to 216g by 2:00. Dry bed 3:03.


----------



## the_partisan

Three different brews today:

Morgon Coffee Roasters - Kenya Kiambu - Washed

Brewed this on V60, 16g/250g, #14 on EK43 S - 30g bloom + 75g every 25 sec for a total of ~255g. More subdued flavours for a Kenyan and lacking a bit of punch. It was more milk chocolatey than what I would expect from a typical Kenyan. I'm not sure if this is due to the green or the roast style. It's also about 2 months off roast, so maybe that doesn't help either.

Nomad Coffee (Barcelona) - Colombia Villa Rosita - Red Plum Process (i.e. Anaerobic?) from their competition series

I had this in a cafe in a V60 which is using the Wilfa Uniform. Quite funky, lots of strawberry, and also some red fruit, but clean tasting otherwise. The barista said it's now 3 months past roast so it lost some of the fruitiness, but still very enjoyable.

Obadiah Coffee - Ethiopia Nuguse Mare - Natural

Brewed this on V60, 16g/250g, #14 on EK43 S - 30g bloom + 75g every 25 sec for a total of ~255g. My favourite of the bunch, quite a bit more developed roast than the others but real punch of flavour with lot of strawberries and vanilla.


----------



## jaffro

Picked these up from curators coffee today to have at work.

Wow. Mega fruit bomb.

The cost a fair whack compared to the usual, but a friend and I occasionally treat ourselves to a bag of something a bit more unique to try out and this one didn't disappoint...

Only made in an Aeropress so far. I'll have to bring some home to play with in the v60 and kalita.

The guy at curators was saying it's a secretive natural process that's being kept a secret... Not a clue what it is, but whatever it is worked!


----------



## the_partisan

I wonder when Gardelli will take off the "world coffee roasting champion" off the bag  as it's been a couple of years already.


----------



## webdoc

They will always be champions.


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Opened the Foundry Rocko Mountain this morning, 2 days off roast so brewed on v60 as thought best to wait for espresso.
> 
> Natural Ethiopians are my thing, and I understand the hype now - this is a really nice example. Probably the best I've had since one Prologue had months ago. Made two brews, adjusting slightly finer for the second. Very nice, floral and full bodied while having that sweet zingy punch and long boozy blueberry after taste that sticks around.
> 
> 22g > 355g
> 
> Niche grind just past the calibrate mark (number 18 using the 180 degree marker)
> 
> bloom 66g/swirl
> 
> @30s pour to 200g/swirl
> 
> @1:20s pour to 355g/swirl
> 
> draw down finished around 3:05


 Espresso today, dialled in (I think...) 18 > 37.5, Niche 12.5 ~30s. I look forward to a few days of neurotically tinkering with the recipe only to drown it in milk anyway.


----------



## KTD

catpuccino said:


> Opened the Foundry Rocko Mountain this morning, 2 days off roast so brewed on v60 as thought best to wait for espresso.
> Natural Ethiopians are my thing, and I understand the hype now - this is a really nice example. Probably the best I've had since one Prologue had months ago. Made two brews, adjusting slightly finer for the second. Very nice, floral and full bodied while having that sweet zingy punch and long boozy blueberry after taste that sticks around.
> 
> 22g > 355g
> Niche grind just past the calibrate mark (number 18 using the 180 degree marker)
> bloom 66g/swirl
> @30s pour to 200g/swirl
> @1:20s pour to 355g/swirl
> draw down finished around 3:05


I don't have a lot of experience with methods other than espresso but I am interested in getting a v60. Do you always go that fine? I always presumed it was much coarser than that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD

KTD said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with methods other than espresso but I am interested in getting a v60. Do you always go that fine? I always presumed it was much coarser than that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get what you mean with the grinder now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

HasBeans November #SSSSSS here today.

15.4g/48s/37g tasty and sweet.


----------



## the_partisan

Washed Bourbon from Rwanda Simbi, roasted by Nomad Coffee (Barcelona)

First time I've tried this roaster, I got this bag from a local cafe at half price since it was already 2.5 months off roast, however was still smelling very nice and seems to have held up very well. Brewed this using the Behmor using 36g to 600ml, ground on ek #14. Tasting notes of clementines/orange and apricots, very sweet and clean.


----------



## catpuccino

The "other" Foundry Ethiopian this morning: https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/duromina-ethiopia?variant=29525763653697

v60, very similar to my method a few posts up but a courser grinder. A very unusual coffee - lime, orange and honey for sure. They say ginger, perhaps...I think I like it ?


----------



## catpuccino

MildredM said:


> HasBeans November #SSSSSS here today.
> 
> 15.4g/48s/37g tasty and sweet.
> 
> View attachment 33516


 That sounds outrageous.


----------



## Kitkat

The Nicaraguan from Neighbourhood that was in Dog and Hat's November offering. Really struggling with this one. Not getting any of the tasting notes. Yesterday's was undrinkable. Think I need to go finer. I usually start off aiming for 16g in and 32g out in about 25 seconds and go finer or longer if not to my taste. However it tastes over extracted which makes me hesitant to go finer.


----------



## Step21

Kitkat said:


> The Nicaraguan from Neighbourhood that was in Dog and Hat's November offering. Really struggling with this one. Not getting any of the tasting notes. Yesterday's was undrinkable. Think I need to go finer. I usually start off aiming for 16g in and 32g out in about 25 seconds and go finer or longer if not to my taste. However it tastes over extracted which makes me hesitant to go finer.


 Well you need to try something. Over extraction is less common than under and can easily be confused. I'd go with your gut instinct and try finer or longer or both.

Given it's undrinkable what have you got to lose?


----------



## Jony

Snap go finer way finer


----------



## Kitkat

Will try finer in the morning  . Definitely nothing to lose.


----------



## DogandHat

Kitkat said:


> The Nicaraguan from Neighbourhood that was in Dog and Hat's November offering. Really struggling with this one. Not getting any of the tasting notes. Yesterday's was undrinkable. Think I need to go finer. I usually start off aiming for 16g in and 32g out in about 25 seconds and go finer or longer if not to my taste. However it tastes over extracted which makes me hesitant to go finer


 Hi @Kitkat,

My advice would probably be to go finer and longer - for our Dialled In settings we had to go down to 1.6 on our EK43 (which is the finest we'll go with an espresso roast in the sub, as we've found that to be about equivalent to the limit of most consumer espresso grinders) and then we pulled the shot out to 1:2.25 (18g in 41g out).

Those settings put the extraction as below and hit the Blackberry notes.

If you're still struggling, do drop us a line.

Dave


----------



## J_Fo

Delicious Ethiopian Ana Sora from Drop Coffee in a V60, 15/250, James Hoffman(ish) method. 75 on Niche. So good, delicate tea like florals and lovely sweet yet tart juiciness.


----------



## Step21

Jon_Foster said:


> Delicious Ethiopian Ana Sora from Drop Coffee in a V60, 15/250, James Hoffman(ish) method. 75 on Niche. So good, delicate tea like florals and lovely sweet yet tart juiciness.


 Wonder if that's the same as the Has Bean Ana Sora? I was drinking that this morning (home roast). I like it a lot. White sugar, apple blossom, tea like body.


----------



## catpuccino

Step21 said:


> Wonder if that's the same as the Has Bean Ana Sora? I was drinking that this morning (home roast). I like it a lot. White sugar, apple blossom, tea like body.


 The Drop Coffee one @Jon_Foster has is a natural. Has Bean do the natural too (it's delicious, two threads on here about it already!), suspect tasting notes are closer to blueberry/lemon.

Edit: I'm just assuming you have the washed from Has Bean from what you mention


----------



## J_Fo

catpuccino said:


> The Drop Coffee one @Jon_Foster has is a natural. Has Bean do the natural too (it's delicious, two threads on here about it already!), suspect tasting notes are closer to blueberry/lemon.
> 
> Edit: I'm just assuming you have the washed from Has Bean from what you mention


 Yes, mine's a natural. These are the tasting notes, according to Drop:

The coffee is sweet and round reminding a lot of blueberry mousse, with notes of blackberry, sweet lemon and papaya.


----------



## Step21

Jon_Foster said:


> Yes, mine's a natural. These are the tasting notes, according to Drop:
> 
> The coffee is sweet and round reminding a lot of blueberry mousse, with notes of blackberry, sweet lemon and papaya.


 It was the "florals" and tea descriptors that fooled me. Not something normally associated with naturals.

Those Drop tasting notes are similar to the Has Bean natural right enough.


----------



## J_Fo

Step21 said:


> It was the "florals" and tea descriptors that fooled me. Not something normally associated with naturals.
> 
> Those Drop tasting notes are similar to the Has Bean natural right enough.


 Aah I see, I do find it's got a tea like lightness (Although I may have been influenced by the dude in the Scandinavian Embassy who when I suggested a washed Ethiopian to my other half and said it would probably be tea like reassured me that all the beans they stock are tea like) BUT I would definitely suggest never paying too much attention to my taste descriptors... Deffo not a strength of mine! ?


----------



## HBLP

Have a pacamara natural from Fjord Coffee Roasters. I've been running it on v60 but decided I'd give it a whirl on espresso, despite it being a quite a light roast. Good thing about the la pav is I can just grind on the very fine end, do a long preinfusion and pull a shot, rarely get a 'sink' shot so I can even give an expensive bean like this a try with not much worry about wastage 

Turned out really quite nice. I think I get more out of it on a v60 but pulled at 15:40g (then diluted up to ~100g) provided a very sweet shot with melon/berry flavours with bright (but not overwhelming) citric acidity. Maybe would go a couple degrees hotter to get a bit more sweetness out, next time, if I decide I fancy it as espresso again.


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Bob Coffee Lab - Honduras Hx30 experimental lot (anaerobic ferm)
> 
> This is a very funky coffee, one of the strangest I've probably had. It's also been a challenge brewing since at higher EY it was tasting like vinegar/borscht soup. Today's brew was actually quite decent, but still rather sour.
> 
> 16g in, EK43 S #14 (6 o'clock), 40g bloom and then 50g + 4x40g every 20 seconds. Drained quickly, finished by 2:30. EY was 18.5%.
> 
> Got lots of cherries and pineapples, still rather sour but quite drinkable. Was it worth the premium paid for it, I'm not sure though..


 Just did another brew of this, using a rather different recipe. 14g ground at #11, 92C water and 4 pours of 30g/70g/30g/70g, hoping to tame the acidity. This resulted in a really clean cup and very little of the "vinegariness", was very enjoyable. Definitely a challenge to brew this conventionally.


----------



## Morningfuel

Black Robin coffee house espresso blend.

It's a classic espresso blend - chocolatey and rich, and that's from a moka pot. Slightly darker roast than my usual (rave fudge blend) but it's nice that I have a local coffee shop that does decent beans.

Can't wait to try it as an espresso.


----------



## HBLP

Had a shot of the Ethiopia Moka (washed, light roast) from Cafe Lugat. Really very impressed. I need to loosen the grind a little, but the bergamot comes through clearly, together with some tea-like quality and a nice syrupy sweetness (they say dates).

Honestly wasn't expecting the world but this is a very very well roasted bean.


----------



## Step21

Kenya Kiriga AB washed SL28/Ruirui11 - greens from HasBean, Ikawa Home roasted. First roast of this.

Using the April roasters 2 pour recipe with a Dutch 02 V60 filter in the Biarro Alto with 13.38/228g this came through in exactly 3 minutes EY 21%.

Very clean, decent sweetness and very juicy. Blackcurrant and cherry. Room for improvement though.


----------



## catpuccino

Hasbnea Ana Sora natural out of the freezer today. Very enjoyable, as was the last batch. v60, same recipe as posted a few pages back (16:1).

Please excuse the LED spotlight flicker ?

Swooosh. ?


----------



## HBLP

The 2nd of my 3 Cafes Lugat coffees. This time a medium roasted Nicaraguan. And honestly just a fantastic espresso again. Less exciting than what I usually go for but the chocolate with red fruit highlights was clear, and it was very tasty and easy drinking with no bitterness or roasting notes.

Honestly with this and the washed Ethiopian tasting this good, I might have found a new favourite roaster. I did not in the slightest expect these guys to compete with the best of the UK and Germany which I've had plenty of, but they're right up there.

I still have the natural Honduras to crack open which was cupped at 90 and so is the best green of the 3!


----------



## MildredM

15.5g/48s inc 10s pi/36g delicious. Haven't had a bad cup yet and we are nearly at the end of the 250g bag.


----------



## MWJB

Tasty cup of Cartwheel El Mirador, El Salvador, 24hr macerated natural Bourbon.

Thankfully not too much of the grapefruit, but certainly getting bubblegum like flavour & brown spice.

15g at outer edge of RH hinge on Niche. Wm Bartleet porcelain Melitta style brewer.

Bloom 33g 40s

00:40 up to 66g spiral

1:00 up to 100g spiral

1:20 up to 133g spiral

1:40 up to 166g spiral

2:00 up to 200g spiral

2:20 up to 233g down middle.

Dry bed 3:44


----------



## HBLP

I feel like people must start to think I'm a shill by now but I tried the 3rd of the Cafes Lugat coffees I had, this time the natural honduras (cupped at 90). Just as brilliantly roasted as the others, and makes for just a really delicious espresso with vibrant acidity and a lovely plummy natural flavour with a tropical kick. I had it yesterday afternoon too but pulled too long there, this really tastes best 1:2 whereas I had it 1:2.3 yesterday and got some astringency.

I just wanna so so highly recommend this roaster. I didn't expect much at all when I ordered and I got so so much instead. Honestly one of the best things finding such a gem out of nowhere, and I will absolutely be a regular customer with these guys in the future.


----------



## Step21

HBLP said:


> I feel like people must start to think I'm a shill by now but I tried the 3rd of the Cafes Lugat coffees I had, this time the natural honduras (cupped at 90). Just as brilliantly roasted as the others, and makes for just a really delicious espresso with vibrant acidity and a lovely plummy natural flavour with a tropical kick. I had it yesterday afternoon too but pulled too long there, this really tastes best 1:2 whereas I had it 1:2.3 yesterday and got some astringency.
> 
> I just wanna so so highly recommend this roaster. I didn't expect much at all when I ordered and I got so so much instead. Honestly one of the best things finding such a gem out of nowhere, and I will absolutely be a regular customer with these guys in the future.


 Where are Cafes Lugat based?


----------



## HBLP

Step21 said:


> Where are Cafes Lugat based?


 Somewhere in france; after googling it seems in the countryside near Bordeaux. As far as I could tell the only way to order from them is through maxicoffee.com; I was a bit wary of this as I prefer to buy direct from a roaster, but it seems this is more of a website to host their direct sales on, as the bags came from France to Germany in 2 days or so and 2 out of 3 were just roasted 3 days before receiving (so like the day before shipping). Postage was pretty reasonable at 3 euro to Germany, I guess it would cost similar to the UK but don't know for sure.


----------



## Step21

HBLP said:


> Somewhere in france; after googling it seems in the countryside near Bordeaux. As far as I could tell the only way to order from them is through maxicoffee.com; I was a bit wary of this as I prefer to buy direct from a roaster, but it seems this is more of a website to host their direct sales on, as the bags came from France to Germany in 2 days or so and 2 out of 3 were just roasted 3 days before receiving (so like the day before shipping). Postage was pretty reasonable at 3 euro to Germany, I guess it would cost similar to the UK but don't know for sure.


 That's interesting. Thanks. I've not heard much about speciality coffee in France.


----------



## Morningfuel

My first (good) home-made espressos!

Black Robin coffee house blend (Italian style blend, seems good quality), 17.5g in, 35g out in 28 seconds, chocolate and nut flavours that cuts through milk a treat.

Looking forward to getting a proper grinder. I've done some thinking and a hand grinder is on the cards - more affordable, smaller and less counter space! So I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a lido E to turn up  that should help improve clarity somewhat as I move to single origin beans.

Chuffed with all the wonderful advice on this forum - special thanks to @coffeechapand and @DavecUKfor who seem to have excellent responses throughout the history of this forum. It's not unappreciated.


----------



## DavecUK

I reviewed 2 hand grinders from the same manufacturer quite extensively. Check them out as well,.


----------



## Nicknak

Morningfuel said:


> My first (good) home-made espressos!
> 
> Black Robin coffee house blend (Italian style blend, seems good quality), 17.5g in, 35g out in 28 seconds, chocolate and nut flavours that cuts through milk a treat.
> 
> Looking forward to getting a proper grinder. I've done some thinking and a hand grinder is on the cards - more affordable, smaller and less counter space! So I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a lido E to turn up  that should help improve clarity somewhat as I move to single origin beans.
> 
> Chuffed with all the wonderful advice on this forum - special thanks to @coffeechapand and @DavecUKfor who seem to have excellent responses throughout the history of this forum. It's not unappreciated.


 Congrats on your new machine... I have just received a Lido E bought from a forum member .. Try a wanted post .. Very impressed with the build quality and ease of taking it apart to clean and put back together .


----------



## MildredM

Bocca Columbia Nariño Inga Aponte - it's like glugging crushed cherries! Balanced, and just as tasty as tasty can be ?

17.5g/52s/43g


----------



## Morningfuel

DavecUK said:


> I reviewed 2 hand grinders from the same manufacturer quite extensively. Check them out as well,.


 Yeah, I saw them, but no UK stockists that I can find so if something goes wrong it might be a pain to get sorted.

Though there do not seem to be any Lido E either, just the travel one...

Still, many options on the market and I'm not so desperate now I know the zass can (sort of) do it (just waiting for it to ruin the burr at this stage... Which would be a pity!).


----------



## DavecUK

Morningfuel said:


> Yeah, I saw them, but no UK stockists that I can find so if something goes wrong it might be a pain to get sorted.


 I reviewed them for BB, they wanted to know if they were any good and worth stocking. They are and they will be stocking them soon...just don't know exactly when. So you will have some recourse if something goes wrong should you buy one from them.

In fairness there isn't much to go wrong in these. I think if you want it super fast, then obviously something immediately available from a UK seller or a used item might suit you better. I know a man with lots of hand grinders, who really should sell one or two


----------



## MildredM

Rounding off the afternoon with a quick Jabberwocky from HasBean


----------



## simontc

MildredM said:


> Bocca Columbia Nariño Inga Aponte - it's like glugging crushed cherries! Balanced, and just as tasty as tasty can be
> 17.5g/52s/43g
> 
> <img alt="17F93A55-6573-4194-BB32-F52A29072965.thumb.jpeg.7d303c4f9c7532ba070850cf9a8ba9c4.jpeg" data-fileid="33935" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/17F93A55-6573-4194-BB32-F52A29072965.thumb.jpeg.7d303c4f9c7532ba070850cf9a8ba9c4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


These beans sound incredible... do you order from Amsterdam????

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

MildredM said:


> Bocca Columbia Nariño Inga Aponte - it's like glugging crushed cherries! Balanced, and just as tasty as tasty can be
> 17.5g/52s/43g
> 
> <img alt="17F93A55-6573-4194-BB32-F52A29072965.thumb.jpeg.7d303c4f9c7532ba070850cf9a8ba9c4.jpeg" data-fileid="33935" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/17F93A55-6573-4194-BB32-F52A29072965.thumb.jpeg.7d303c4f9c7532ba070850cf9a8ba9c4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


These beans sound incredible... do you order from Amsterdam????

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

simontc said:


> These beans sound incredible... do you order from Amsterdam????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I did, yes. It was a special treat for a very special husband ?


----------



## simontc

Lucky fellow!!!!!!@MildredM

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## the_partisan

Santa Teresa from Nicaragua, a washed Caturra roasted by Obadiah Coffee. I made two V60s with it this morning, 15g/250g doing 3 pours (30/120/100).

Get the tasting notes of marshmallow, but maybe a little muted, though overall quite enjoyable. The bag is about 1 month past roast now when I opened, and I'm not sure how airproof these paper coffee bags are.


----------



## MildredM

Bocca Indonesia Panga Panga - delicious ?

15.5g/52s/36g


----------



## garethuk

My Hasbean sub has arrived, a Kenyan with quite an interesting description, i'm looking forward to diving into this bag!


----------



## ShortShots

HBLP said:


> I feel like people must start to think I'm a shill by now but I tried the 3rd of the Cafes Lugat coffees I had, this time the natural honduras (cupped at 90).


 Miriam's (Clave de Sol) coffees are so damn good and this year is probably her best so far, might see if Lugat are up for a coffee swap


----------



## Step21

Trying my first coffee from East Timor - Duhoho imported by Falcon and bought as green from Pennine Tea and Coffee.

It's 36hrs fermented then washed and varietals are Hybrid de Timor and Typica.

Tried both as a Kalita 155 and espresso (lungo) through the Robot. Big extractor. Sweet lemon up front with a raspberry and peppery finish. Espresso brings a caramel/toffee note and more pepper. A nice coffee.

I remembered East Timor from the news some years back when there was a great deal of violence as it gained independence from Indonesia which took over when Portugal gave it up in the 1970s. Seems to be a very poor country. Hopefully increasing quality coffee production can help it's economy.


----------



## CoolingFlush

A little bag of Union Revelation blend from Waitrose. Roasted 16 days ago. Really enjoying it - a good coffee in it's own right, not just a good supermarket coffee. Enough bright sweetness at 15g in / 28g out, to make it more than just a "plain" chocolatey espresso.


----------



## Philip HN

Sweet Bourbon by Coffee Compass, roasted 10 days ago. 18g in, 40g out in 27 seconds at 92° (brew boiler temp 105°). Taken me a while to get it right, generally dropping the temperature and stretching the ratio, but now its lovely. Made me think of Danish pastries and marzipan which fits with the toffee/chocolate/almond taste notes.


----------



## catpuccino

Hasbean Finca Lichi Costa Rica...nightmare dialing it in though (v60). Bad way to start the day.


----------



## the_partisan

Colombia La Esperenza Washed Pacamara from Colonna , from the rare series..

Brewed this on V60, 50gx5 pours, #12.5 on EK

Had high expectations on this one since I love a nice Pacamara but just can't seem to enjoy this. It has some really bitter and metallic notes, like when you are chewing on a vitamin tablet. Once cooled down I get a lot fruit and sweetness, and tasting much better but still didn't really enjoy this one.. Might be the water I'm using perhaps.


----------



## catpuccino

Well, quite a surprise today. At Brew Lab in Edinburgh, they're serving this El Ausol El Salvador for milk espresso - what a banging coffee. Been a while since I've had a truly moorish drink but this was excellent.

Cherry and orange, no mistake.

https://unionroasted.com/collections/el-salvador-coffees/products/el-ausol-el-salvador?variant=21578676928630


----------



## MWJB

Tasty cups of Cloud Picker, Ethiopia, Arsosala natural Bourbon & Typica & Horsham, Colombia, San Augustin, EA decaf, Caturra & Castillo.

13.5g on Lido 1 at 0.5 (about 22% at 400 Kruve). Bonavita Immersion cone (valve open throughout) & Melitta 102 brewers.

Bloom 27g for 40s with a little stir. Up to 215g by 1:00 in a fast spiral with Buono kettle.


----------



## MildredM

This is gorgeous  

15.5g/14pi/38s/35g tasting of cherries and dark chocolate, perfectly balanced. Love it!


----------



## J_Fo

Kenyan Muiri AA from Drop as V60.

Mmmmmm, all the juice!

15g/250ml, 2:4 on Feldgrind, Volvic at 94: 125ml in in the first 10 seconds, second 125ml at 1 minute 10, within 10 seconds as the first pour. Dry bed at 2 minutes. Leave for 20 before drinking.


----------



## CoolingFlush

Craft House Fazenda Rio Verde, procured during their Orange Thursday event. Probably needs a few days to rest, but is delicious as is. Lots of sweetness, a cocoa powder sort of dryness, slightly red-winey.


----------



## the_partisan

Another very delicious natural Ethiopian from Obadiah, from Mustefa Abakeno, lots of notes of strawberry and fudge. Brewed this in V60, EK43 S #14, 18:300, 5x60g every 25 sec


----------



## simontc

This fella- first time I've ever had coffee from China and this definitely makes me want to try more- extremely fruity, has that off the scale sherry overtone that really big naturals often have- it's very sweet with it, and whilst is aggressive in its impact it is also well balanced; much like sour beer theres a small 'barnyard' element to it, but again I think this helps to sculpt the flavours and helps provide a good tether to the sweet/fruits which really helps it stand as an easy drink despite its potency. Reminds me a little of the 72 hour macerated bean that cartwheel were carrying... massively into this one and will be most unhappy when I've inevitably gotten through it.

Also this morning the obadiah with marshmallow/maple tasting notes- I dont detect marshmallow, unless this is a reference to the sweetness and I guess there are some vanilla overtones; the maple is absolutely dead on though. In milk it was like drinking a maple syrup milkshake- bloody delicious. It's a really horrible coffee to work with though- absolutely spraying everywhere and looks like all extractions are bloody awful no matter where I've ground it; doesnt translate into the taste though.

Allllsoooooo- I made a quick filter of a nice washed Ethiopian from cartwheel, typical bergamot/tea like notes which went down well on my walk to the station...

Phew, this coffee lark is all encompassing sometimes ain't it









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Step21

Rwanda Huye - a washed red honey bourbon green coffee (Falcon speciality via Pennine tea and coffee) cup score 85.75

Kalita 155, V60 and espresso with V60 being the pick of the bunch. It's a sweet coffee with a prominent cherry liquer note but the V60 brought an extra lilt type tropical taste that didn't come through clearly elsewhere. Clean and juicy.

V60 was 12.81/214 because that's what I had left. 2 pours of 75g (April method) then 40g with tea strainer and finish with a gentle central pour. Lovely.


----------



## winterlight

After hearing good things, on this forum, about Cartwheel Coffee, I decided to give a try.

I went for the Gaspar Diaz Domingo beans from Guatemala and wasn't disappointed.

I've been putting them through the V60 and the green apple notes - sweet and fresh like an apple sweet - are really upfront on the initial taste.

And, as as the coffee cools down, the Jaffa Cake aromas really start to linger at the end of each mouthful.

Delicious stuff and I'll be investigating more of Cartwheel's beans in the future.


----------



## catpuccino

winterlight said:


> After hearing good things, on this forum, about Cartwheel Coffee, I decided to give a try.
> 
> I went for the Gaspar Diaz Domingo beans from Guatemala and wasn't disappointed.
> 
> I've been putting them through the V60 and the green apple notes - sweet and fresh like an apple sweet - are really upfront on the initial taste.
> 
> And, as as the coffee cools down, the Jaffa Cake aromas really start to linger at the end of each mouthful.
> 
> Delicious stuff and I'll be investigating more of Cartwheel's beans in the future.


 Oh good! I first bought from Cartwheel after reading about them here too, I like them very much.


----------



## simontc

winterlight said:


> After hearing good things, on this forum, about Cartwheel Coffee, I decided to give a try.
> I went for the Gaspar Diaz Domingo beans from Guatemala and wasn't disappointed.
> I've been putting them through the V60 and the green apple notes - sweet and fresh like an apple sweet - are really upfront on the initial taste.
> And, as as the coffee cools down, the Jaffa Cake aromas really start to linger at the end of each mouthful.
> Delicious stuff and I'll be investigating more of Cartwheel's beans in the future.


I had that one I think with subscription- you nailed it. Was bloody delicious... I also found them through here









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek

HBLP said:


> The 2nd of my 3 Cafes Lugat coffees. This time a medium roasted Nicaraguan. And honestly just a fantastic espresso again. Less exciting than what I usually go for but the chocolate with red fruit highlights was clear, and it was very tasty and easy drinking with no bitterness or roasting notes.
> 
> Honestly with this and the washed Ethiopian tasting this good, I might have found a new favourite roaster. I did not in the slightest expect these guys to compete with the best of the UK and Germany which I've had plenty of, but they're right up there.
> 
> I still have the natural Honduras to crack open which was cupped at 90 and so is the best green of the 3!


 It's nice to read your feedback about our coffees.

Our chief roaster is currently in Ethiopia sourcing new coffee beans so watch this space! ?


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek

HBLP said:


> Somewhere in france; after googling it seems in the countryside near Bordeaux. As far as I could tell the only way to order from them is through maxicoffee.com; I was a bit wary of this as I prefer to buy direct from a roaster, but it seems this is more of a website to host their direct sales on, as the bags came from France to Germany in 2 days or so and 2 out of 3 were just roasted 3 days before receiving (so like the day before shipping). Postage was pretty reasonable at 3 euro to Germany, I guess it would cost similar to the UK but don't know for sure.


 Cafés Lugat are part of MaxiCoffee. We are based near Bordeaux. I have just walked to our coffee roasting area to show you some more ?

The roasters and a cupping session being set up to check quality.


----------



## HBLP

Ladycoffeegeek said:


> Cafés Lugat are part of MaxiCoffee. We are based near Bordeaux. I have just walked to our coffee roasting area to show you some more ?
> 
> The roasters and a cupping session being set up to check quality.


 Thanks for the reply and all; just to make sense of this: maxicoffee is the roaster, and on the website you only sell coffee from your roastery, but then you have different brands that are separated based on quality? Or something else?

I'll keep an eye out for that new ethiopian; I'll be sure to make another order with you guys in january sometime after I get through the outrageous amount of coffee I've ordered for the christmas period


----------



## Jony

I'm a milk guy flat white, would it be sacrilege if it was a Geisha from Origin


----------



## the_partisan

Trying out the new "pour-over" burr for Kinu. Takes forever to grind and seems to grind coarser than the standard burrs. I did two brews of Mustefa Abakeno Natural from Obadiah. The first one was 18:300 on V60, doing 5x60g every 20-30 sec. This was actually very nice, sweet and super clean. I also did one with Origami using 14g and the April method of 2x110g 1 min apart. This tasted a little under and more muted flavours, but still rather enjoyable. I need to find a better way to seal these beans as they seem off their peak and the coffee bag isn't resealable and I don't think it's helping.


----------



## Step21

Another new green coffee from Pennine tea imported by Falcon. Ethiopia Yirg Mustafa Abakeno - washed local varietal.

Taste profile is unusual - lime, tangerine and magnolia. It tastes like nothing else I've ever tried before.

Brewed as V60 and Kalita 155 using the same extended April no bloom method on both. The second pour on the Kalita is a little tricky as coffee tends to get trapped in the folds of the filter but turning the brewer slowly as you pour helps. Both produced a similar cup, sweet and juicy with lime and tangerine notes as it cools. It has a strange floral/Herby aroma and tang which I guess might be the magnolia. Slightly weird really.

I preferred this as a lungo (diluted) which gave less complexity but easier flavour. Clear sweet citrus and none of the herby vibe.


----------



## MrWarhol

Yirgacheffe Hirout

Ethiopia at 1800msl

Washed, 2019 harvest.

From my first GUSTATORY sub. Just arrived, and boy am I looking forward to it! - https://www.gustatory.co/pages/speciality-coffee-box-subscriptions

I brew V60 and from the shots i've seen at GUSTATORY, the bloom will be fantastic. Very curious in the green tea, orange and jasmine notes though. In for a fruity explosion I reckon.


----------



## steveholt

Talor Made - Orange and Clove

V60, quick and dirty

 Pretty good, juicy but not acidic. Neither of the coffees I've had from Talor made have been as good as Talor and Jorgen.... yet


----------



## the_partisan

The second coffee from this month's Obadiah Sub, Todos Santos, a washed caturra from Guatamela. Made a batch brew with 40g/650g on the Behmor Brazen, 96C with :45 preinfusion. #14 on EK43 S. I used the stock basket with the larger Bunn filters that I got from Has Bean this time and worked really well. Coffee was tasting very nice, sweet with plums and cherries. Little bit of astringency in the aftertaste probably due to the brewer, I think this brewer works better with even a coarser grind, larger dose and making bigger batches.


----------



## HBLP

3rd shot of the Craft House Coffee Colombia El Muro.

Looked an absolute disaster in the naked portafilter, despite doing my usual (incredibly thorough) routine for distribution and tamping. Taste is quite nice; getting the berries/treacle for sure. I do think I'd like some more sweetness out of this; a little too tart still right now. Might try a smaller basket for a longer ratio but that might make this even more of a nightmare through the pf. Let's see!


----------



## Jony

I have had the same issue but taste's fine I thought it was just me.


----------



## winterlight

On my second bag of Ana Sora Natural from Hasbean as I enjoyed the first one so much. I mostly used my Aeropress with the last batch, but I've been focusing on my V60 for these beans.

As I found with the first lot, these are beans which benefit from a generous rest. I tried them 2-3 days post roast and the lemon notes were an assault on the senses whilst the blueberry aromas were struggling in the background. Saying that, I'm a big fan of lemony flavours, so it's worth an early grind if that's your bag and you're up for something different.

The flavours balance up much more around 4-5 days after roasting. The lemon zest moves into the background and provides a great foundation for the blueberry flavour to shine through. A rich, warm mouthful and one that will probably tempt me into a third bag.


----------



## MWJB

Cartwheel Kenya, Kamwangi AA - grapefruit & blackcurrant in a wine gums kind of way, maybe hints of black banana too?

Really nice, but I can't help wondering if it would be truly great if it hadn't been a tad over-browned.

13.5g at 19 on Lido E (13% @ 400 Kruve).

Bloom 20g 20s, wiggle with a spoon.

00:20 up to 46g in a spiral, then 33g every 20s down the middle (...with a couple of swirls around the edge if it looked too neglected) until 213g. Dry bed 2:22.


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek

HBLP said:


> Thanks for the reply and all; just to make sense of this: maxicoffee is the roaster, and on the website you only sell coffee from your roastery, but then you have different brands that are separated based on quality? Or something else?
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for that new ethiopian; I'll be sure to make another order with you guys in january sometime after I get through the outrageous amount of coffee I've ordered for the christmas period


 Hello!

Cafés Lugat is a team of roasters that shares our life and premises at MaxiCoffee. Maybe our story HERE will clarify things for you.

If you DM me your email address used for your customer account, the Cafés Lugat team would like to send you some goodies after Xmas as a thank you for your feedback ?


----------



## Lunoar48

Bought my first ever bag of whole beans 2 days ago, some 100% arabica columbian decaf £3 from Sainsburys.

Must admit i was expecting more of a "wow" after grinding them myself but it's a start.


----------



## MWJB

Lunoar48 said:


> Bought my first ever bag of whole beans 2 days ago, some 100% arabica columbian decaf £3 from Sainsburys.
> 
> Must admit i was expecting more of a "wow" after grinding them myself but it's a start.


 How did you brew them?

Sugar cane/EA decaf?


----------



## HBLP

Lunoar48 said:


> Bought my first ever bag of whole beans 2 days ago, some 100% arabica columbian decaf £3 from Sainsburys.
> 
> Must admit i was expecting more of a "wow" after grinding them myself but it's a start.


 You're hardly giving things a chance there. Decaf is already hard enough to get right, buying a low quality one that's already stale from a supermarker isn't gonna wow you.. I personally feel the jump from supermarket whole bean to fresh roast wholebean is much bigger than the jump from supermarket preground to supermarket whole bean.


----------



## Lunoar48

HBLP said:


> You're hardly giving things a chance there. Decaf is already hard enough to get right, buying a low quality one that's already stale from a supermarker isn't gonna wow you.. I personally feel the jump from supermarket whole bean to fresh roast wholebean is much bigger than the jump from supermarket preground to supermarket whole bean.


 Thanks for replying, lesson learnt there i think, the coffee is ok/drinkable but switching to plain whole beans and a hand grinder from preground isn't the leap in taste i thought it would be.


----------



## Lunoar48

MWJB said:


> How did you brew them?
> 
> Sugar cane/EA decaf?


 Hiya, thanks for replying

i ground them reasonably course as advised and used a french press .. tried a few different doses, brewtimes but still lacking in flavour.

Sorry, no idea what sugar cane/ea decaf is?


----------



## MWJB

Lunoar48 said:


> Hiya, thanks for replying
> 
> i ground them reasonably course as advised and used a french press .. tried a few different doses, brewtimes but still lacking in flavour.
> 
> Sorry, no idea what sugar cane/ea decaf is?


 Don't grind coarse, grind fine.

If the press is glass, single walled, brew at 1:18, pour the water as it clicks off the boil.

Disassemble the mesh before you start brewing though, just use the lid as a cover.

When the glass wall of the pot is cool enough that you can hold your hand on it without getting burned (20min for a small press, 40min for a large one), take the lid off, stir down any floating crud. Assemble the plunger, pour off the first 50ml from the pot (silty oil). Put the lid & plunger on, but hold the plunger in place above the liquid, use it as a strainer as you pour into the cup, stop when you see the grounds migrating towards the spout.

If it's a double walled steel pot, brew at more like 1:16/15 (you don't need to be super accurate), do everything the same but grind medium & leave it a good hour and use your best judgement as to when to stop pouring as you won't be able to see the grounds in the liquid.

Most common errors with French press are grinding too coarse, too short brew times, letting the plunger rest on/push down on the steeping coffee (forces silt through the plunger before you even start brewing) & trying to get every last drop out of it (discard the very top, leave a bit in the bottom before you start getting a silty cup).


----------



## Lunoar48

MWJB said:


> Don't grind coarse, grind fine.
> 
> If the press is glass, single walled, brew at 1:18, pour the water as it clicks off the boil.
> 
> Disassemble the mesh before you start brewing though, just use the lid as a cover.
> 
> When the glass wall of the pot is cool enough that you can hold your hand on it without getting burned (20min for a small press, 40min for a large one), take the lid off, stir down any floating crud. Assemble the plunger, pour off the first 50ml from the pot (silty oil). Put the lid & plunger on, but hold the plunger in place above the liquid, use it as a strainer as you pour into the cup, stop when you see the grounds migrating towards the spout.
> 
> If it's a double walled steel pot, brew at more like 1:16/15 (you don't need to be super accurate), do everything the same but grind medium & leave it a good hour and use your best judgement as to when to stop pouring as you won't be able to see the grounds in the liquid.
> 
> Most common errors with French press are grinding too coarse, too short brew times, letting the plunger rest on/push down on the steeping coffee (forces silt through the plunger before you even start brewing) & trying to get every last drop out of it (discard the very top, leave a bit in the bottom before you start getting a silty cup).


 Thats fantastic, thankyou, i'm guilty of all those common errors at times. I shall have a play around with it again tomorrow, see if i can get some joy out of these beans.

i'm using a dw steel pot btw


----------



## Novaprospect

MWJB said:


> Don't grind coarse, grind fine.
> If the press is glass, single walled, brew at 1:18, pour the water as it clicks off the boil.
> Disassemble the mesh before you start brewing though, just use the lid as a cover.
> When the glass wall of the pot is cool enough that you can hold your hand on it without getting burned (20min for a small press, 40min for a large one), take the lid off, stir down any floating crud. Assemble the plunger, pour off the first 50ml from the pot (silty oil). Put the lid & plunger on, but hold the plunger in place above the liquid, use it as a strainer as you pour into the cup, stop when you see the grounds migrating towards the spout.


This is like the Hoffman method on steroids. Gonna try it now, will report back

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

Lunoar48 said:


> Thanks for replying, lesson learnt there i think, the coffee is ok/drinkable but switching to plain whole beans and a hand grinder from preground isn't the leap in taste i thought it would be.


 I thought the same thing way back when I first bought an Aeropress. I was convinced that the Aeropress alone was going to make a huge difference, but I was a little off the mark.

The first thing I put in it were some Waitrose beans and the result was seriously underwhelming. I don't think I even used the Aeropress again for a few months.

But then I tried some beans from The Barn. Freshly roasted and high quality, there was a *massive* improvement in taste. And that's when I got into coffee.

Anyway, this forum is great for recommendations on the best beans to try, so do a little exploring and experiment with some different roasters.


----------



## Lunoar48

winterlight said:


> I thought the same thing way back when I first bought an Aeropress. I was convinced that the Aeropress alone was going to make a huge difference, but I was a little off the mark.
> 
> The first thing I put in it were some Waitrose beans and the result was seriously underwhelming. I don't think I even used the Aeropress again for a few months.
> 
> But then I tried some beans from The Barn. Freshly roasted and high quality, there was a *massive* improvement in taste. And that's when I got into coffee.
> 
> Anyway, this forum is great for recommendations on the best beans to try, so do a little exploring and experiment with some different roasters.


 Thanks, i've decided to spend a little more and bought some beans from Coffee Compass as they seem to be well regarded on here.

i've also splashed out on an electric burr grinder (cheap delonghi one), timer/scales and a v60 to try ... eek! Hoping all that goes well?

Also been looking at the Aeropress too, maybe in the future....


----------



## TomHughes

This mornings cup was a very very freshly roasted Columbian Suarez project roasted yesterday by me! 
Taken just into second crack it still has a touch of mild brightness but definitely hasn't developed yet! This will be going back in the cupboard for another few days at least.

Next shot will be a dark oily number from a Papua New Guinea Elimbari taken into second crack last week. Just about to fall of its peak but still chocolatey


----------



## catpuccino

Couple of great girls who grind batches. The Honduras in particular.


----------



## MWJB

Took a punt on some Roastworks decaf filter roast when doing the weekly Ocado, 14.5:220g Niche @ 49, April V60 method, very nice for a decaf...could almost pass for non-decaf.


----------



## AndyDClements

I'm a creature of habit so it wasn't an easy step to vary from the coffee I know I like. Rave rather forced that on me by altering their decaf offering so I took the opportunity and am trying some Crafthouse decaf , and despite me using it for coldbrew (which I know kills a lot of the subtle flavour), it's rather pleasant and has bit of fruit to the taste. perhaps I'm doing the usual choice from Rave a disservice and it's just that I'm used to that. But hey, any decent decaf coffee where it doesn't cause acid reflux is a bonus.


----------



## catpuccino

AndyDClements said:


> I'm a creature of habit so it wasn't an easy step to vary from the coffee I know I like. Rave rather forced that on me by altering their decaf offering so I took the opportunity and am trying some Crafthouse decaf , and despite me using it for coldbrew (which I know kills a lot of the subtle flavour), it's rather pleasant and has bit of fruit to the taste. perhaps I'm doing the usual choice from Rave a disservice and it's just that I'm used to that. But hey, any decent decaf coffee where it doesn't cause acid reflux is a bonus.


 Bet it tastes better than my single origin Lemsip. Notes of....acid...and undefined citrus.


----------



## Kevin Tran

Just coffee extracted by pour-over method.


----------



## MWJB

A very pleasant cup of @DavecUK 's Ethiopia Limu Kossa organic, creamy tropical fruit notes.

V60 02, 14.5g:220g, April method, 49 on Niche.


----------



## ashcroc

catpuccino said:


> Bet it tastes better than my single origin Lemsip. Notes of....acid...and undefined citrus.


I find lempsip tastes (& works) best when made with a teaspoon of honey, a shot of whiskey & a shot of ginger wine. Hopes you're feeling better for the festivities.


----------



## the_partisan

Ana Sora Natural (Ethiopia) roasted by Drop Coffee. I think some people here got the same beans, but from Has Bean.

V60, 18g/300g, Kinu 2+0 on new burrs 3x100g pours, 45g apart.

Opening the bag it smelled very strongly of blueberries, and in the cup you get the creamy blueberries combined and some florals. A very nice Ethiopian, I would perhaps brew it a touch lighter, if anything.

Not sure what to make of the new Kinu burrs, results in the cup are good (I would say I don't prefer my EK over it, maybe slightly) but it's annoyingly long to grind. Timed this one at 60 seconds.


----------



## HBLP

Mzungu Project from Gardelli, Turkish; 20g to 200g, grind size 4 on my lido E.

Really tasty. The cherry and plum notes really pop with a nice dark chocolate undertone. Could potentially cook a bit longer next time, but not too much.


----------



## matted

Rave chatsworth in an aeropress, smooth and balanced.

Trying to get through the remainder of this before opening latest LSOL CHC offering and some misspent youth v17 from Cartwheel coffee.


----------



## matted

Also last of rave suarez augarcane decaf 

craft house el muro - could not get on with it at all, everytime i smelt the tobacco smokiness it made me feel a bit nauseous. Have abandoned it.


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Ana Sora Natural (Ethiopia) roasted by Drop Coffee. I think some people here got the same beans, but from Has Bean.
> 
> V60, 18g/300g, Kinu 2+0 on new burrs 3x100g pours, 45g apart.
> 
> Opening the bag it smelled very strongly of blueberries, and in the cup you get the creamy blueberries combined and some florals. A very nice Ethiopian, I would perhaps brew it a touch lighter, if anything.


 Tried again today, using April method, #14 on the EK, 14g and 2x110g pours using Orgami brewer, dry bed around 2:30. This one had a very creamy feel, but also cleaner overall. Still really enjoyable, need to go a touch finer perhaps, since acidity was a little more muted.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Took a punt on some Roastworks decaf filter roast when doing the weekly Ocado, 14.5:220g Niche @ 49, April V60 method, very nice for a decaf...could almost pass for non-decaf.


 I think @Mrboots2u tried some (one) of their roasts recently and was impressed. Looks good value. Must try them at some point myself.


----------



## Step21

First cup of the first roast of Ethiopian Duromina Limu as a V60 using April method as a base.

Really nice. Ginger and Lime. Sweet. I can't remember the last time (if ever) I got ginger in a coffee.


----------



## HBLP

matted said:


> Also last of rave suarez augarcane decaf
> 
> craft house el muro - could not get on with it at all, everytime i smelt the tobacco smokiness it made me feel a bit nauseous. Have abandoned it.


 Tobacco smokiness!? Sounds nothing like the muro i had! Maybe worth shooting Tom an email!


----------



## apogrebennyk

Drinking Gardelli Mzungu from V60-01. Those are really small, dense beans that have less porosity so I have to grind finder than other coffees. A bit of difficult time grinding them in C40. Today I used a water just off the boil from the Glowbeans shower and it tastes good as usual. Hard to spoil this coffee. And for sure can't beat Gardelli for aroma, this is my 3rd roast from them, all previous ones (Carlos Pacheco and Rwenzori) were just as good.


----------



## simontc

Has bean festive blend... espresso and it's definitely on point with tasting notes. Dried fruit abounds, a nice acidity to it which suggests something fresher and a hint of booze. Yum... in flat white and it's a creamy, sweet, mess- think pannetone soaked in custard

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

Currently on Hasbean's Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Red Pacamara, but I've really struggled to get a decent brew with these beans.

There was a very bitter aftertaste to the beans for the first few days after roasting, but even five days post-roast they're not that exciting.

Through the V60 and the Aeropress there's a definite creaminess and a lemony bite on the back, but it has to really cool down before this comes through.

Not one I'd get again as, despite a lot of fiddling with various elements, it seems a difficult one to get right.


----------



## TomHughes

matted said:


> Also last of rave suarez augarcane decaf
> 
> craft house el muro - could not get on with it at all, everytime i smelt the tobacco smokiness it made me feel a bit nauseous. Have abandoned it.


 What did you think of the decaf? How had rave roasted it? Ive just picked up a kilo of it in green to roast at home.

This mornings cup was a dark roasted Guatemalan Bosques de San Francisco.

Yummy yummy chocolate and hazelnut in the cup.


----------



## matted

TomHughes said:


> What did you think of the decaf? How had rave roasted it? Ive just picked up a kilo of it in green to roast at home.
> 
> This mornings cup was a dark roasted Guatemalan Bosques de San Francisco.
> 
> Yummy yummy chocolate and hazelnut in the cup.


 Wrote thoughts here.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21629-naturally-low-caffeine-beans/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=708695&embedComment=708695&embedDo=findComment#comment-708695

In terms of roast they seem relatively dark. Similar colour to raves chatsworth which is described as dark by them. But i dont know anything about roasting. ?


----------



## the_partisan

Shewa-Jibabu Gori Gesha of Gesha Village in Ethiopia from Cupping Room in Hong Kong. This is a rather special/high scoring lot I believe but visually the beans looked rather light, even underdeveloped perhaps. I brewed it using the Orgami + April method. #14 on EK, 14g in, 2x110g pours. It drained at 2:45, tried to refract it but refractometer gave a reading of 1.36% and then 1.18% and then 1.18% again (which would be 16% EY) , so I'm not sure what happened there.

Some nice floral and nice fruity qualities as it's clearly a high quality coffee, but also a touch underdeveloped I think as I could pick some of the greener/tomatoey notes.


----------



## TomHughes

At the parents so slumming it with the aeropress! I was tempted to put my gaggia in the car!


----------



## matted

Seasons greetings.

Craft house el doble - recent LSOL bean, aeropress was very nice. Ground in feldgrind2 at 1-11. Definate orangery cherries tang and creamy finish. Lovely and light. Might grind finer on the next


----------



## the_partisan

the_partisan said:


> Shewa-Jibabu Gori Gesha of Gesha Village in Ethiopia from Cupping Room in Hong Kong. This is a rather special/high scoring lot I believe but visually the beans looked rather light, even underdeveloped perhaps. I brewed it using the Orgami + April method. #14 on EK, 14g in, 2x110g pours. It drained at 2:45, tried to refract it but refractometer gave a reading of 1.36% and then 1.18% and then 1.18% again (which would be 16% EY) , so I'm not sure what happened there.
> 
> Some nice floral and nice fruity qualities as it's clearly a high quality coffee, but also a touch underdeveloped I think as I could pick some of the greener/tomatoey notes.


 Brewed this a few more times and seems like the second mesurement was correct - getting between 15.5-16% EY on this, though obviously a very high quality coffee, it's a little annoying with the tomatoey notes, still enjoyable to drink though.

Made another brew of the Drop Ana Sora Natural with the same method (14g in, 2+0 on Kinu M47 w/ brew burrs, 2x110g using Orgami with Wave 185 filters) - this one hits 18.5%, and is just really enjoyable in every way - pretty much everything I look for in a great cup of coffee.


----------



## catpuccino

Rocko Mountain aeropress I had dialled in beautifully in Edinburgh....trash down here in Norfolk, must be the much harder water. Grinding courser now, nearly there but not quite.


----------



## Jony

catpuccino said:


> Rocko Mountain aeropress I had dialled in beautifully in Edinburgh....trash down here in Norfolk, must be the much harder water. Grinding courser now, nearly there but not quite.


 For sure. R.O next for you haha


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> For sure. R.O next for you haha


 Indeed. With hindsight this would have been a good test case for the maxtra sized BWT filters I've been wanting to play with.


----------



## ashcroc

Northstar Christmas blend via syphon. Nom nom nom!

Maybe swap my Tebe for my Paros tomorrow so I can work again.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Liverpool based roasters 92 degrees - California Calling

Worked well in an aeropress, pulped natural/washed blend with a nice bit of blueberry fruitiness, citrus acidity and dark chocolate.

Good enough to get a second bag to try as espresso when I am home!


----------



## the_partisan

The Barn - Honey Processed Aramosa "Low Caf" from Brazil (Daterra Masterpieces) which I got ~26g as part of the standart magazine. These are supposed to have 1/2-1/3 as much caffeine as Arabica, without any extra processing, sounds pretty cool?

Thought this would be a good after dinner coffee, so brewed it on Aeropress, 13g in, 1+6 on the Kinu M47 w/ brew burrs, add 200g water at once, stir 3 times and then steep for 2:30 and plunge very gently until the hiss. Definitely get lots of caramel and some hint of fruit (tasting notes say Mango), it was really enjoyable. The cup was so clean, it could have easily been a V60.


----------



## TomHughes

This morning is a medium roast Columbian roasted by the very local roasters (garage).

first roast I think I've nailed in a few months!


----------



## the_partisan

Los Pirineos, El Salvador, Natural processed Pacamara from La Cabra. Brewing this at the cottage in the countryside we are staying for New Year's using Aeropress and 1+6 on Kinu, same recipe as posted previously. Lots of dark chocolate and some nice floral notes. Really enjoying this one.


----------



## ETES

Columbia Amigos Del Huila. by Dapper & Wise (Portland, Oregon)

Cherry, Almond, Jasmine.

still working on getting clarity, but simply sublime.. (they're a good roaster, recommended)

brewing in Aeropress.


----------



## MrOrk




----------



## catpuccino

Ana Sora (Hasbean, out the freezer) aeropress. Don't think I've ever had a coffee that suits Aeropress quite so well as this does, and saying that after going through 500g as v60.

14g, 200g, 1.4 on the Aerspeed


----------



## MildredM

CHC here, a natural bourbon with cherries in bucket loads. No idea what it is though as I froze the bag minus the notes ? whatever it is, it's gorgeous and rival for the Ana Sora from HasBean, I'd say!

15.4g/48s/35g


----------



## catpuccino

MildredM said:


> CHC here, a natural bourbon with cherries in bucket loads. No idea what it is though as I froze the bag minus the notes ? whatever it is, it's gorgeous and rival for the Ana Sora from HasBean, I'd say!
> 
> 15.4g/48s/35g


 That the El Doble? Orange and cherries


----------



## MildredM

catpuccino said:


> That the El Doble? Orange and cherries


 Not sure I'm getting orange ?


----------



## richwade80

Hot chocolate in the boy's cup

Honduran Yellow Bourbon for me.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

A nice Nicaraguan from craft house this morning on the Pav. Have been slowly making my way through this kilo! Very nice body and definitely packs a punch.


----------



## MWJB

Found myself short of beans, so picked up some Roastworks Simbi Rwanda from Ocado as a stopgap. Roasted 25/11/19...maybe a little past their best, but nevertheless a very welcome option for filter beans that can be picked up with a typical grocery shop.

Brewed with @Step21 modified April/PRK V60 02 method, 15g:240g, 80g poured in quick spirals at 40s intervals, the last 80g poured via a steel can strainer resting in the V60. At 52 on the Niche at the mo' but fine tuning.


----------



## catpuccino

MWJB said:


> the last 80g poured via a steel can strainer resting in the V60.


 A what now?


----------



## MWJB

A thing like this

https://www.onbuy.com/gb/cookware-accessories/stainless-steel-food-can-strainer-sieve-kitchen-craft-can-strainer-kitchen-craft-stainless-steel-food-sieve~c9107~p3358531/?exta=bingsh&stat=eyJpcCI6NS4xNSwiZHAiOjAsImxpZCI6IjE0Nzk5ODkwIiwicyI6IjEiLCJ0IjoxNTc3NDk5ODE5LCJibWMiOiIwLjkifQ==&lid=14799890&msclkid=f4818d2238fb1f0a6c7ed3314cafa603


----------



## Kitkat

Plot Sweet Jesus at a local coffee shop. Fantastic. The sweetest coffee I've ever tasted.


----------



## bigsav

This evening my dad scammed me with some beans from Lidl! Thought the grind must have been a bit off but the flat white wasn't totally horrible. ?

I thought I was developing my palette slightly but now I'm not so sure! ?‍♂


----------



## simontc

Raves christmas blend... well, I'm bamboozled... this coffee is equal measures 'why is ash being poured into my mouth' and 'hmmm that's a delicious, sweet, cheery cocoa thing that lingers for days on end'.

I have to say that I dont like the new rave packaging, and I feel a bit shortchanged that the roasters choice subscription after christmas is the christmas blend- like there was an excess that needed to be gotten rid of.

It all feels a little like profit is beginning to become a driver- it makes me query the sub to them... last month was an incendiary bomb of a coffee though, super delicious naturally processed Chinese offering....

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## L-A

A Monmouth espresso first thing this morning - only way to plow through January!


----------



## Michael87

Just started on this one. 18g to 36g in 30s so far. Tastes nice, a little bitter but some sweetness in there, I might try stopping a little earlier next time (maybe 30g)


----------



## matted

El carmen pitalito decaf, a big aeropress cup. from james gourmet coffee.


----------



## MWJB

Curve, Honduras, Norma Iris Fiallos, natural Parainema, clean for a natural, dark fruit/berries, stands up well against the hard tap water at work. Looking forward to getting home & having bash with softer water.

Brewed with @Step21 modified April/PRK V60 02 method, 13.5:210g, 70g poured in quick spirals at 40s intervals, the last 70g poured via a steel can strainer resting in the V60. 53 on the Niche.


----------



## -Tristan-

L-A said:


> A Monmouth espresso first thing this morning - only way to plow through January!


 Haven't tried Monmouth yet but you're the third person this week that's mentioned them. Must check it out.


----------



## -Tristan-

Loma Tala from Hermanos Colombian Coffee Roasters. Walk past them sometimes so thought I'd try it out.

Nutty, chocolate-y and honey-y with some spice. First shot was a bit tangy but probably because I didn't pull a couple of blind shots through the PF prior.

Second shot was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ArisP

Cattura from the Colombian Coffee Company. Went by Borough Market today and had one on the spot as well.

First time I have ever had an espresso with such pronounced flavor of caramel!


----------



## Bica60s

Rave Colombia Suarez Project Single Origin Beans....Dark and delicious! May have hit on one of my favourites so far with this one. Dark Caramel flavour with a rich, sweet finish.


----------



## AJSK66

I bought a bag of Lavazza Rossa to get used to the Gaggia Classic I just got, didn't want to waste a load of expensive beans. I guess it was worth it since it took like 4-5 shots to sort things out, but I don't think I'm gonna be finishing these beans lol... They're not great to say the least.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Binks

AJSK66 said:


> I bought a bag of Lavazza Rossa to get used to the Gaggia Classic I just got, didn't want to waste a load of expensive beans. I guess it was worth it since it took like 4-5 shots to sort things out, but I don't think I'm gonna be finishing these beans lol... They're not great to say the least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 Those are the beans you use for guests who have out stayed their welcome.......


----------



## catpuccino

Craft House Columbia El Muro out the freezer, 18>38, 5 sec 2 bar PI and the rest at a flat 6.

Super sweet berry, almost herbal finish (think I've said elsewhere this reminds me of @Hasi Sigri). Touch of dryness in the finish, will course up a smidge next time in about 15 minutes when the other one wakes up ?


----------



## Step21

2 cracking V60's today via an adapted April method. 13.5g/225 2 pours of 75g at 0 and 50 secs. 50g via tea strainer at 1:40. Extra careful gentle central pour to target on draining. All done at 2:40 ish. Plastic 01 cone and tabbed Japanese 01 filter.

Kenya Kiriga washed SL28\Ruiri11 - sweet fragrant blackcurrant/cherry juice and

Costa Rica El Perezoso "the sloth" honey process of mixed varietals - creamy body, cascara, mango and orange marmalade. Juicy and refreshing. Only my second roast of this one. Really excellent. Nice as an lungo also but shines as filter.


----------



## Step21

Honduras Osman Rene Romero - an organic washed catuai cup score 86. V60 using an adapted April method.

Second roast of this with just a tad more development than previous.

A super cup. Very sweet with a nutty caramel undertone I find often with catuai. Slightly viscous, luscious mouthfeel. White grape, orange and elderflower notes. Refreshing summery feel in the depths of winter.

I've been very impressed with the quality of the greens in my recent purchases from Pennine. I think all of them are from Falcon speciality in the first instance.


----------



## RooniusMaximus

After a recent move of work premises, I've found myself just around the corner from the Camden Coffee Shop.

Slowly working my way through the different beans and blends. My favourite so far is the Costa Rican, but I've currently got 500g of Mountain Blend on the go.

I'm not a connoisseur by any means, but the Costa Rican is by far the best I've had. And it's really reasonable.

The shop itself is something else too.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x48761ae0116d3b1f%3A0xd661c784e91d0801!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipPTeIi5P6OWa-WGmbbIa8wRDjbX2GcYsvNFwT1v%3Dw162-h108-n-k-no!5scamden coffee shop - Google Search!15sCAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipPEhOY4s9KsNO7MEF41G_WhQBA0Rk2l46pFL8RO


----------



## catpuccino

Some Canadian roasts today. Experimenting with profiles on the V. Ratio wise seems quite happy at 18vst > 38. Getting some really nice results, I'd describe this as like ana sora but less zing and more sweetness.


----------



## matted

Sampling cherry cherry from coffee compass, thought i would try out a chemex for a change from the aeropress.

30g and 500ml


----------



## catpuccino

matted said:


> Sampling cherry cherry from coffee compass, thought i would try out a chemex for a change from the aeropress.
> 
> 30g and 500ml
> 
> View attachment 35462


 How was it? Go/no go?


----------



## matted

catpuccino said:


> How was it? Go/no go?


 Was ok. Definately a deeper cherry taste, when drinking and flowing over tbe tongue, more winey i would say.

A different kettle of fish to the natural Ethiopians for sure.

Where did you get the planet bean canadaian roast from? A subscription?


----------



## TomHughes

Today was a 3 different coffee day.

The day started with a 1 week old Columbian Suarez roasted into 2nd crack, espresso and 100ml water with dash of cream. I like it dark in the morning

Mid morning coffee was an espresso or a light roast Costa Rican that I'd almost given up on. 6 days later it's lovely.

mid afternoon was a FW with a 5 day old light roasted Guatemalan. Caramel notes to die for.

I do love the variety of coffee!


----------



## catpuccino

Just some Friedhats. Oh, and...a new family member.


----------



## matted

Java jampit first as a chemex then as an espresso.

The chemex was good, the espresso was really good. Very smooth.

Definately my fave out of the coffee compass roasts i have tried so far.


----------



## the_partisan

Virgilio Mejia, Honduras, washed red catuai from Obadiah. Brewed on the Behmor for this morning, very nice red sheen on this one and was really enjoyable, taste of hazelnuts and milk chocolate. Been getting very good results on the Behmor since switching to the stock basket + larger filters and a somewhat coarse grind (#14 on the EK43 S)


----------



## matted

V60 of Guatemala Antigua Finca El Potrero Bourbon, the V60 brings out the plum and dark cherry flavours a lot better than the aeropress. 17g hand ground on the fled2 @ 1.11 and 300ml's water.


----------



## Step21

Finishing a bag of Monmouth Ethiopian Tessema Edina washed which was my only coffee related Xmas present.First time I've tried anything from Monmouth. I struggle to get through 250g of anything without getting bored so it's taken me a while to finish.

It's very much like Lipton's peach dark tea drink with an extra touch of lychee that comes through on V60. Nice as a lungo also. Probably 5 weeks + post roast but still good. No roast date on the bag. Roasted on a Loring according to the blurb. I'm sure that I've read claims about longevity of Loring roasts. Just a little too much of the black tea note for my preference.


----------



## catpuccino

matted said:


> Where did you get the planet bean canadaian roast from? A subscription?


 Didn't see this, sorry. It came over in a suitcase


----------



## dovy

Stopped for a coffee in Skipton at Steep&Filter on a bike ride this morning and had the nicest espresso(s) I had in weeks.

They used Ethiopia Duromina roasted by North Star, think I'll be ordering a kilo soon to try recreate those amazing shots


----------



## MWJB

Foundry, Costa Rica, San Fransisco natural Caturra & Catuai: Clean, fleshy yellow fruit, caramel, turned out very good with N Surrey tap water.

Step21 method: V60 02, 14.7g:210g. 70g in each of 3 fast spirals (about 12s each), one pour every 40s, last one via a strainer. Niche at 53.


----------



## NikonGuy

After months of disappointing coffee's from UK based independent roasters' I am retrying the coffee's that got me started all those years ago.

This weeks bag is:-


----------



## Step21

Enjoying Rwanda Huye a washed red honey red bourbon

In filter it is very sweet with a light fruit tea body, flavours of cherry, hibiscus and some tropical notes. Lovely as a lungo also.


----------



## Zeak

catpuccino said:


> Just some Friedhats. Oh, and...a new family member.
> 
> View attachment 35510


 Ha! Just watched a mini doc on them! They seem like real nice folks, will definitely visit FUKU when I'm in Dam.






To stay on topic, I'm going through my kilo of Horsham's Honduras (organic). Can't say it's anything special, just nice in both espresso and V60.


----------



## Step21

Finishing off my last roast of El Salvador Finca Siberia - a washed bourbon from HasBean as a lungo via the Robot.

Very nice indeed. Lots of caramel and raspberry. Sweet.

I found that to get the best of this I had to develop it considerably further than my norm as it was pretty insipid as a lighter roast. Still very tasty as a V60 with more development.


----------



## birel101

Atkinsons Sao Francisco from Dog and Hat subscription, probably my favourite kind of coffee, chocolate fudge tastes and probably because it's an easier coffee to extract from my machine, just like Raves Fudge Blend, love that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_partisan

Has Bean SSSSS Guatemala Finca La Soledad with 150hr cold fermentation. Brewed this on Behmor Brazen today @ 96C, using 40g/650g with the Bunn filters, #13.5 on the EK 43S and TWW. I really like this one, very clean, sweet and creamy with a slight zingy acidity and went really well with a morning croissant. I've been so happy with the Behmor lately that all the other brewers are not being used as much.


----------



## MildredM

A favourite from Gardelli here today. From Uganda, Muzungu Project.

15.3g/43s/34g deliciousness


----------



## Mr Binks

Today's cup of life giving caffeine contains Colombia Suarez Project from Rave. Very nice if you like your coffee medium dark roasted.


----------



## 9719

Bugger all...its a nil by mouth day for me, roll on tomorrow although I think I'll be giving the coffee a miss, past experience has stayed firmly embedded


----------



## Mr Binks

********** said:


> Bugger all...its a nil by mouth day for me, roll on tomorrow although I think I'll be giving the coffee a miss, past experience has stayed firmly embedded


 You should speak to @MildredM about that, some of her past coffee experiances have been firmly embedded, mostly in the carpet and walls ?


----------



## 9719

Mr Binks said:


> You should speak to @MildredM about that, some of her past coffee experiances have been firmly embedded, mostly in the carpet and walls


Which would taste far better than the NHS finest


----------



## catpuccino

This morning, finishing up CHC El Doble, really liking this now that it's 4 weeks or so past roast, 18>41 in around 33 with an 8s PI. Makes a lovely flat white, was having trouble getting the acidity to mellow at first but really nice now.

This afternoon, Girl's Who Grind China Xingang from Milkman in Edinburgh, tastes like strawberry hubba bubba. Delicious.


----------



## 9719

Back on the coffee  it's the best they do


----------



## NikonGuy

********** said:


> Back on the coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the best they do


 Ooohh I've been on that, hope you get better soon!


----------



## NikonGuy




----------



## MildredM

Another HasBean natural, Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo, Matagalpa, yasica norte 

15.5g of huge but lightweight beans in, 35s/34g

Summery fruits. Just checked, it says tinned strawberry and raspberry jam ? lovely ?


----------



## Step21

Lovely V60 01 of Ethiopia Duromina Limu washed heirloom (adapted April method)

Developed this further than usual primarily for espresso but still comes out clean, soft and juicy - sweet with lime and ginger and a spicy aftertaste that lingers for ages.

Much preferred to the lungo shot I made yesterday from it. Decent enough but masks the complexity.


----------



## HBLP

Mustefa Abakeno (Ethiopia washed) from Gardelli. First shot - fuck me that's delicious. I do love love love an ethiopian washed and this is up there with some of the best I've had. Orange, lovely lime sweetness (not just acidity) and I think I can see their pomegranate note too. Smells like sweet fudge, not so much on the palate. I think I need to reign in the grind just a tad and then possibly pull a smidgen shorter, the pour was a bit of a mess at the start due to the looseness of the grind and I think I can taste that on the finish.


----------



## 9719

Having been released from the pleasures of our NHS I decided to treat myself to these, from the depths of the freezer, part of a bulk purchase during b.Friday...
https://kissthehippo.com/collections/coffee/products/china-ou-yang?variant=31048964603947

now sadly unavailable. It sure knocks the socks of that Fortisip mocca, but I have to say that the Fortisip beats the crap out of the supplied coffee


----------



## -Tristan-




----------



## 9719

Today I'm celebrating with these, again from the freezer, notes of peach & bergamot with a creamy mouth feel @ least that's what it says on the packet, to me it's heavenly compared to NHS offerings


----------



## Jony

I am on colonna this morning


----------



## MWJB

Between beans at the minute, so drinking some preground Roastworks Kenyan from Ocado (bought in lieu of a failed attempt to encourage my better half to make her own coffee in the office), 15g in a small Clever, 215g water straight off boil, give a little stir at surface after about a minute, place on cup at 2:30, all done by 4:10.

A bit under (expected, but looking for speed), but enough red fruit/hibiscus like acidity & really, fairly pleasant, if a bit gooey/simple. Will tide me over OK until the beans arrive. Takes me back to my earlier, office brewing days with a Porlex & Clever...like deja vu, all over again


----------



## Spazbarista

Saquella Gran Gusto. Decent Italian bar coffee. Mostly arabica. Pretty straightforward, get a nice ristretto every time.


----------



## NikonGuy

A nice Canario Natural for me ?


----------



## Step21

Split shot lungos on the Cafelat Robot this weekend. 17.5g approx dose, 8.5 o' clock on the Hausgrind.

Rwanda Huye - sweet cherry hint of dark chocolate

Ethiopia Mustafa Abekeno - sweet citrus, kind of "purple" feel about it. Lovely.

So easy to use this machine.


----------



## Zeak

Caved in and bought this guy. Costa Rica Sumava Lactic Fermentation Experimental (anaerobic). Forgot my scales today (doh) so eyeballing it as couldn't wait. Really nice profile!


----------



## Step21

Guatemala El Rincon - washed mix of bourbon and caturra, taste notes of green apple, baked pear, raisins and milk chocolate.

I've only roasted one Guat before which was ages ago and fairly average. In fact it was one of the greens and profiles supplied with the Ikawa Home on purchase.

So I'm experimenting with this one and still some way off perfection.

This morning I made a Kalita 155 and yesterday a V60. This roast seems to have brought out the melanoidins. A hugely chewy, mousse like mouthfeel with some baked pear and good sweetness. I think it is a little baked but still enjoyable in it's own way.


----------



## KingoftheHeath

El Salvador, Red Bourbon, Natural from Quarter Horse.

I've tried QH several times before but I think my skill level plus the Mignon/Classic set up meant I couldn't get anything out of the beans. This is the first coffee I've used with my Niche/Bianca which has really tasted like nothing else I've produced before and I'm absolutely buzzing about it

Really packs a fruity punch. I'm not able to say what fruit I'm tasting, but anyway the initial fruit gives way to a lovely brown sugar finish. Also, whereas I've always considered myself a chocolate/nut kind of guy, I'm bowled over by this.

QH had a great selection in and I'm looking forward to using them more now, especially as they're a 5 minute walk from my work. The guys there are very friendly, passionate about what they do and knowledgeable.


----------



## Jony

Ethiopian Natural from Triple

And homemade banana bread


----------



## winterlight

Finally got another bag of Loma Redonda from Round Hill Roastery. I first had it last summer and was glad to see that it was back in.

It reminds me very much of a Kenyan AA rather as it has big blackcurrant and apple flavours. A worthy purchase.


----------



## catpuccino

Super duper natural el salvador part of what was brought back from Canada, brewed as french press for a change as I've not got this dialled in. Came out super sweet and clean, funky floral, yum.


----------



## birel101

The Missing Bean - Nicaragua, a very smooth chocolate and nutty taste with milk, very very nice. From the Dog and Hat subscription.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Got the Ethiopia Dambi Udo from Triple Co, as recommended by@catpuccino. I've had a hard time dialling it in for espresso, but I've been really enjoying it through milk - I guess because the acidity I've been getting in espresso is covered by the milk.

After a lot of trial and error across different temps and grind settings I think I've finally got a result I'm happy with; using a much finer grind than normal and doing a long pe-infusion + declining pressure profile.

Definitely a crowd pleaser in flat whites, so looking forward to seeing my guests' reaction next weekend.


----------



## catpuccino

KingoftheHeath said:


> Got the Ethiopia Dambi Udo from Triple Co, as recommended by@catpuccino. I've had a hard time dialling it in for espresso, but I've been really enjoying it through milk - I guess because the acidity I've been getting in espresso is covered by the milk.
> 
> After a lot of trial and error across different temps and grind settings I think I've finally got a result I'm happy with; using a much finer grind than normal and doing a long pe-infusion + declining pressure profile.
> 
> Definitely a crowd pleaser in flat whites, so looking forward to seeing my guests' reaction next weekend.


 I've been through 3 different profiles for this now. The best (and I would say by far the best!) has been a simple flat 6 i.e. 7s pre-infusion at 2 bar, then ramp up to 6bar for the remainder. I'm at 15gVST (14.8g dose avoiding sticky pucks!) > 35g, 9.5 on the Niche. 94c.

Other half and I extremely happy with this now, higher yield and lower pressure certainly suiting milk drinks better too.

Swirling or stirring the espresso should have a really strong aroma of strawberries, this was the first indication of getting the dial in right for me before even tasting it.


----------



## KingoftheHeath

catpuccino said:


> I've been through 3 different profiles for this now. The best (and I would say by far the best!) has been a simple flat 6 i.e. 7s pre-infusion at 2 bar, then ramp up to 6bar for the remainder. I'm at 15gVST (14.8g dose avoiding sticky pucks!) > 35g, 9.5 on the Niche. 94c.
> Other half and I extremely happy with this now, higher yield and lower pressure certainly suiting milk drinks better too.
> Swirling or stirring the espresso should have a really strong aroma of strawberries, this was the first indication of getting the dial in right for me before even tasting it.


Just tried this. Got almost a savoury scent when stirring, but definitely got more strawberry in the cup. Think my grind could be tightened a little so will try that tomorrow


----------



## catpuccino

KingoftheHeath said:


> catpuccino said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been through 3 different profiles for this now. The best (and I would say by far the best!) has been a simple flat 6 i.e. 7s pre-infusion at 2 bar, then ramp up to 6bar for the remainder. I'm at 15gVST (14.8g dose avoiding sticky pucks!) > 35g, 9.5 on the Niche. 94c.
> Other half and I extremely happy with this now, higher yield and lower pressure certainly suiting milk drinks better too.
> Swirling or stirring the espresso should have a really strong aroma of strawberries, this was the first indication of getting the dial in right for me before even tasting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried this. Got almost a savoury scent when stirring, but definitely got more strawberry in the cup. Think my grind could be tightened a little so will try that tomorrow
Click to expand...

 My shot times are in the 40-45s region including the 7s pre-infusion just as a reference point.


----------



## HBLP

Honduras Clave Del Sol by Cafés Lugat in the v60. Had this one before, and full disclosure that this time they came free to me very kindly from Maxi coffee who sell it. There was implicit agreement that I'd post a comment about the beans but I did say that I'd be honest either way.

Well, it's just as lovely as I remember in v60. I did a 3 pour regime at a slightly shorter ratio than I usually do (20g:300g, quick 100g pour every 30s ala Patrik Rolf). A really clean tasting natural with plummy juiciness with hint of tropical fruit and a tea-like taste lingering on. I will say that I just couldn't get this to work in espresso in the last few days, along with another of their coffees that was nice as v60 (not as good as the honduras but still very good) but not very nice at all as an espresso. I'm starting to doubt myself but my other beans from other roasters taste great; though I'm starting to think I might be growing some kind of aversion to naturals as espresso, I'll try confirm that in the next weeks with a new natural purchase.

Also dialling in a couple from five elephant for espresso. Had La Montaña (Guatemala) this morning which is lovely. I've had a couple of beans from Five Elephant with the tasting note of 'lactose' and I've really loved that note. Tangy creaminess to join the light tropical fruits.


----------



## the_partisan

Not really in my cup from this morning, but over the weekend I got to taste some nice coffees in the Danish championships.

The standouts for me were:

- Takesi Geisha from Coffee Collective (the producer was there herself) and this was really exceptional, very tea-like and citrusy, but also very complex. I also got to taste their whole range and all tasted pretty good - seems to have improved a lot from last time I tried them.

- El Sapo from Koppi - A super sweet berry bomb, this was also really enjoyable


----------



## catpuccino

the_partisan said:


> Not really in my cup from this morning, but over the weekend I got to taste some nice coffees in the Danish championships.
> 
> The standouts for me were:
> 
> - Takesi Geisha from Coffee Collective (the producer was there herself) and this was really exceptional, very tea-like and citrusy, but also very complex. I also got to taste their whole range and all tasted pretty good - seems to have improved a lot from last time I tried them.
> 
> - El Sapo from Koppi - A super sweet berry bomb, this was also really enjoyable


 Love Koppi, CC great also too but always crack a smile when I come across a bag of Koppi.


----------



## Gilly

Just bought these from my local rostery.

They really hit the spot.

14grms 25secs 28.out.

Drunk black no sugar.

This is my epiphany.

Anyone else feel the same??


----------



## Bica60s

Tried some Coffee Compass Mahogany Roast Malabar this morning and it's a hit. Lovely rounded flavour, slight spiciness with a dark chocolate very slightly bitter aftertaste that lingers a little more sweetly (bitterness doesn't last). Love it. 16g in for 32 out in 29 seconds. Didn't need as fine a grind setting as the medium roast beans I had been using. These I'm buying again.


----------



## Beeroclock

Recently joined a small group of coffee buyers, buying direct from the importers - thanks Batian! My first coffee was a 15kg lot of a Kenyan Natural from the Ruiru Mills Estate.

I roasted a 400g batch on my Cormorant - and was delighted how this turned out - I used a profile similar to an Ethiopian Rocko Natural that I've been enjoying. Was very pleased considering this is my first effort. I was aiming for a shortish roast, this went on a little longer than I intended in the Maillard phase. But the resultant espresso has proved to be very nice indeed. I do drink my espresso as a flat white and this bean offers up a fantastic creamy body, I'm definitely getting the milk choc and plum with a faint hint of orange. Next roast will be shorter still and I'll see if I can pull out a little more acidity, as is though it's wonderfully sweet and very moorish.





















18.5g in 41g out at 94c with a 15sec pre-infusion


----------



## NAJB

I agree that Kenyan, bought by Batian, of which I had 40kg (so a lot to look forward to), is very good. I thought the Tanzanian Elton Farm had been pretty good, but this is replacing that coffee in my list of favourites. A key to your graph would be really helpful. I assume the red line is the nominal bean temperature and the black the air temperature, but what is the blue line, please?


----------



## Beeroclock

Hi NAJB

the blue line is the BT probe bent down so it sits in the bean mass. The red line is the ET - environmental probe tip located top of drum about 1/3 to a 1/2 way in and the black line is the MET probe located outside the wall of the drum tip sits about half way down the drum length. Between the outer wall of the drum and the inner wall of the roaster. This gives me a good idea of the thermal mass I'm carrying and I try never to exceed 270c - as past experience tells me this leads to unwanted roasty notes.

There is a little window which shows this in the graph.

cheers Phil


----------



## Batian

If I may just clarify 'beeroclock's opening post....

This natural processed coffee was milled at Ruiru Mills about 19 miles NE of Nairobi. The Kenyans have taken some convincing to natural process and were only persuaded to try it if payment was agreed whatever the outcome! Natural processing has always been carried out, but only with low grade cherry for the domestic market. So far, the results over the last 3 years have been very encouraging to the Kenyans, with the mighty Othaya and Boyce Harries (old colonial family) at Chania Estate having excellent results. (Check You Tube for more info)

It is a single origin and variety coffee, "Blue Mountain". This coffee originated in Kenya and in the early 1900's was sent to Jamaica...hence the name. Due to its success, the improved and localised strain it was brought back to Kenya and it was grown in an environment as close as possible to that found in Jamaica. This was in the western area of Kenya populated by the Kisii tribe who are also renowned agriculturalists.

The bean is a bit of a rarity in Kenya as it is not very resistant to disease. So whether as a washed or natural it is pricey, even for Kenyan coffees.

ref https://theroastingparty.co.uk/product/kenya-ruiru-mills-estate/

I have been unable to establish if this lot was actually grown in Ruiru or whether it was grown in Western Kenya and the dried cherry sent to Ruiru for milling. The later is very likely as Ruiru does not have the climatic conditions of Jamaica and Western Kenya.

Enjoy!


----------



## Batian

Ps. @beeroclock...your You Tube link comes up as 'Private'.

Sorry, forum software has beaten me again. No surprises there.


----------



## Beeroclock

Thanks Batian - will amend the video settings


----------



## HBLP

Had my first shot of this, very nice chocolate and lime flavour. Not sure I got much in the way of blackberry, but thinking the grind should be loosened a little for the next shot.


----------



## the_partisan

Bolivia Takesi, Catuai Washed from Coffee Collective. 2+0 on Kinu and then 14g and 2x100g pours on Orgami. This is one of the pink/special bags and was a bit more expensive than usual, and is only 200g.

This was super aromatic and delicate, with the lychee tasting note spot on. Very enjoyable, but probably more of a after lunch/dinner type of coffee then something I'd drink first thing in the morning. Still, very good.


----------



## HBLP

HBLP said:


> Had my first shot of this, very nice chocolate and lime flavour. Not sure I got much in the way of blackberry, but thinking the grind should be loosened a little for the next shot.


 Basket was a little full yesterday so I instead reduced dose from 18.5 to 18 and kept grind where it was. Shorter pre-infusion (yesterday's was long because I was distracted) and now perfect, lovely blackberry and lime with some peachyness in there which seems quite common with a nicely roasted clean washed ethiopian for me. This is one of the best balanced shots I've made, and am certainly getting tempted to order a bag of this in some bulk!


----------



## MWJB

Casino Mocca, El Salvador, Ismael Recinos honey Pacamara (thanks to MrBoots2U), very clean, sweet, cooked plum & peach. Tastes pretty darned good (best in the last few weeks for me, by quite a margin) with hard tap water (GH300:KH230), very much looking forward to the rest of the bag.

The beans don't look very big for Pacamara?

Niche 54.5, 13.9g dose.

V60 02, 5 pours of 40g every 40s (each about 10s duration), last three via a can strainer resting in the brewer.


----------



## the_partisan

Trying to enjoy some coffee this morning while everything is shutting down in Denmark due to the virus.

Has Bean #SSSSS Finca Limoncillo, Nicaragua, Natural Yellow Pacamara. I have had very good coffee from this farm before and this doesn't disappoint - wonderfully funky and sweet. Brewed on Behmor Brazen 40g/650g #13.5 on the EK.


----------



## Cooffe

the_partisan said:


> Trying to enjoy some coffee this morning while everything is shutting down in Denmark due to the virus.
> 
> Has Bean #SSSSS Finca Limoncillo, Nicaragua, Natural Yellow Pacamara. I have had very good coffee from this farm before and this doesn't disappoint - wonderfully funky and sweet. Brewed on Behmor Brazen 40g/650g #13.5 on the EK.


 Didn't realise you were Danish! I'm shooting out there in June (hopefully)!


----------



## Saltedcheesepie

First post here. Just like to share my coffee from Apartment coffee (Singapore). Always awesome! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HBLP

Saltedcheesepie said:


> First post here. Just like to share my coffee from Apartment coffee


 Nice little cup you have there. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## winterlight

Currently enjoying HasBean's Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Funky Natural Red Pacamara.

And they're making for a delicious brew. Well, as long as you like sour cherry as these are very sour cherry! If you've ever enjoyed Dalston's cherryade then it's that sort of cherry taste.

I've been brewing it in my V60, but will give it a go in the Aeropress later to see how that turns out.


----------



## Zeak

Working from home means a lot more coffee. Bought some Rwandan from Horsham Roastery, in hopes to get something more experimental. Some tricky process involved during drying. Interestingly I prefer it as an espresso more than as a V60. Latter one is a bit grassy and bland, while as a shot it is decently sweet and has a bit of a funky (in a nice way) aftertaste. Anyone else tried it?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HBLP

Okay so I'm now digging out something I stashed in my freezer a few weeks ago as the espresso was so untameable (in fact, I think I had tamed it, I just didn't like it). It's the Evelio Anaerobic from Cafes Lugat, another of the ones I received for free.

The processing really does bring out some wild flavour. It is the only coffee I've had with such a strong cinnamon note, with notes of vanilla and perhaps chocolate too. I don't think this is a coffee I could drink every day, it's a bit 'too much' in that regard, but I feel the same way about many naturally processed coffees too. But it is a wonderfully exciting cup as a v60, with flavours I've never had before in coffee. My flatmate absolutely loves it.

I'm interested to see where these anaerobic processed coffees go. I think in time there will be a need to make it 'cleaner' whilst still complex.


----------



## Zeak

HBLP said:


> Okay so I'm now digging out something I stashed in my freezer a few weeks ago as the espresso was so untameable (in fact, I think I had tamed it, I just didn't like it). It's the Evelio Anaerobic from Cafes Lugat, another of the ones I received for free.
> 
> The processing really does bring out some wild flavour. It is the only coffee I've had with such a strong cinnamon note, with notes of vanilla and perhaps chocolate too. I don't think this is a coffee I could drink every day, it's a bit 'too much' in that regard, but I feel the same way about many naturally processed coffees too. But it is a wonderfully exciting cup as a v60, with flavours I've never had before in coffee. My flatmate absolutely loves it.
> I'm interested to see where these anaerobic processed coffees go. I think in time there will be a need to make it 'cleaner' whilst still complex.


I think I spoiled myself with anaerobics.. everything else now tastes almost bland 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines

A nice Yirg that my brother roasted. Accidentally left the Pav boiling dry-ish, so ended up with a 15g in 15g our espresso. Actually super tasty if a touch too lip-smacking in the mouthfeel department.


----------



## winterlight

Hadn't bought a 'proper' blend before, but decided to take a punt on HasBean's Philter blend and it's very quaffable. The sweet orange and white sugar notes are very upfront, although I'm not sure I'm picking up much of a distinct chocolate flavour. Either way, this will do for now whilst I plan for coffee in the corona world - might have to stock up on some instant!


----------



## filthynines

winterlight said:


> Hadn't bought a 'proper' blend before, but decided to take a punt on HasBean's Philter blend and it's very quaffable. The sweet orange and white sugar notes are very upfront, although I'm not sure I'm picking up much of a distinct chocolate flavour. Either way, this will do for now whilst I plan for coffee in the corona world - might have to stock up on some instant!


 I've never had the Philter, but had a few iterations of all of the other blends. Never quite got on with them as pure espresso, always better in milk. I might give Philter a go at some point - can't really hide anything in black filter coffee so it has to be good.


----------



## grumble

Rave Worka Wuri - Ethiopian natural process. Loving it, really fruity.


----------



## MWJB

Colonna, Peru, El Diamante, washed Caturra, Castillo & Typica (current Foundation filter): Clean, sweet spicy, really does taste of ginger 

13.3g at 57.5 on Niche.

V60 01

20g bloom & stir

00:20 pour up to 50g in spirals

00:40 pour up to 80g in spirals

1;00 pour up to 110g in spirals

1:20 pour up to 140g in middle

1:40 pour up to 170g in middle

2:00 pour up to 200g in middle.

Dry bed 2:32.


----------



## christos_geo

Zeak said:


> Working from home means a lot more coffee. Bought some Rwandan from Horsham Roastery, in hopes to get something more experimental. Some tricky process involved during drying. Interestingly I prefer it as an espresso more than as a V60. Latter one is a bit grassy and bland, while as a shot it is decently sweet and has a bit of a funky (in a nice way) aftertaste. Anyone else tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Snap









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak

christos_geo said:


> Snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Ooof, that's a nice box you got there. Let me know what you think of Rwanda, I'm almost out .)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

This threads been a little slow of late, anyone got anything else going on? ?

...

*AM:*

The Barn Huye Mountain natural flat white. 18>[email protected] ??

*PM:*

Colonna Gesha Oma (Ethiopian) natural, 22>352g v60. ??


----------



## the_partisan

I had a washed Bourbon from Burundi , Maridadi. I noticed they put up a new V60 guide so I tried the recipe there just for fun: 22g coffee ground at #14 on EK, 94C water, pour 50g, stir gently, and then one continuous pour up to 350g finishing at 1:30. It drained at 2:30 or so. Result was actually very good, tasting like milk chocolate and caramel. I'm using some very soft water (20ppm) which can be tricky, so I'll probably go a touch finer next time but it was very close to being spot on I think.


----------



## CoolingFlush

Tried a few samples from Coffeelink recently, standouts for me were the Honduras microlot (great balanced, bright but rich espresso and filter) and the Ethiopian Djimmah. Based on the five I've tried, if you're interested in trying some African coffees without too much acidity/sourness, theirs appeared to be more balanced than most. If you love tangy juice bombs some of these might not sure your taste so much, although YMMV.

Also posted this morning in the Origin thread about their Das Almas, a classy, sweet Brazilian natural.

I'm considering ordering 2kg from Modern Standard next - Momentum blend and their Colombian...


----------



## Zeak

Ended up stocking up on Trigonometry (very nice, reminds me of Nova from Horsham, but sweeter) from Artisan Roast and another kilo of Rwanda (Bwishaza) from Horsham because it's pretty amazing.


----------



## grumble

Colombian Nemesio Ramos from Echelon. Tried filter today and have tried it as espresso previously and can't seem to make it very nice. Quite sour and not in a good way.


----------



## grumble

Zeak said:


> Ooof, that's a nice box you got there. Let me know what you think of Rwanda, I'm almost out .)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 I have the Liza co op one too - really nice, rich and rounded.


----------



## winterlight

This morning I had HasBean's Costa Rica Finca Licho Yellow Honey. The beans were roasted about 5 days ago and are now tasting developed enough to enjoy.

Currently making it in my V60 and it's a sweet, pleasing cup. Strong raspberry jam flavours to the fore with this one and a snip at £7 a bag.


----------



## the_partisan

Second bag from Obadiah's sub, Natural Bourbon from El Pepeton , El Salvador. Brewed on Behmor, 41g to 650g and #13.5 on EK. Lots of boozy dark chocolate, really enjoyable.


----------



## Skizz

Zeak said:


> ... and another kilo of Rwanda (Bwishaza) from Horsham because it's pretty amazing.


 Tried the thick natural last year and it was fantastic in an Aeropress. Could become a little overpowering - almost sickly - if brewed too long so ended up going coarser and faster than I'd have expected to get a balance of boozy stewed fruit and molasses/dark sugar. Got a bag of this years in the freezer and looking forward to trying as espresso for the first time.

Currently on their (Horsham) Lafu Lot 4, washed, dry ferment. Still not sure about it. Been experimenting on Aeropress before trying shots and have had to go much finer and longer than expected to clear out the grassiness. Would normally be around the 2.4 range for Feld 47 at 2:30 total brew but down to 2.0 grind and 3:30 total brew. Getting a really interesting toasty/shredded wheat start with a an almost gooseberry finish. May try some shots with it at lunch


----------



## winterlight

More HasBean for me and this time it's their Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Natural Canario from Brazil.

The initial flavour is very nutty with the dominant taste being Brazil nut. It's also joined by a hint of walnut which brings a mild creaminess to the cup. This nuttiness subsides as the drink cools down and it moves into sweeter territory; there's a definite cocoa flavour which lingers on through the aftertaste.

I've tended to concentrate most of my purchases around fruity coffees, but this is good enough to make me branch out a bit more.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Got to the San Fermin washed from Origin this morning, really nice in the La Pav. Quite lightly roasted so dropped a couple of notches on the Niche.

Used 15g, 5 count with the lever up, held at 3bar until 2g out, lifted again and then 7bar until 30g total.

Went on longer than I expected overall but had a lot of sweet citrusy acidity and was nice in espresso and americano, not quite the "orange sherbert" as on the label but not bad at all. ?


----------



## matted

Rave fudge blend

The kids love weighing out the beans for the chemex. Lots of beans on the floor too...


----------



## cuprajake

James gourmet coffee this morning, new to v60 brewing.

Made a latte for the Mrs with rave espresso


----------



## christos_geo

Burning through the Hasbean LSOL after some sanding and varnishing









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## djam

Anyone tried the Pact Centicafe?

Half way through a bag and I've quite enjoyed, not quite as orangey as I expected but maybe I'm still not getting quite right.

Only tried through v60


----------



## Hexagram

Working my way through a kilo of Las Orquideas from The Barn, another kilo of beans arriving from Gardelli today. I think half of it is the espresso blend, the other half I think is La Cristalina. Given the rate I'm going through them at the moment I'll probably get another order in somewhere later in the week. Recommendations for espresso anyone?


----------



## Jayp83

My go to is Furnace And Flue from the roastary...nice little roasters in Northamptonshire but taking the isolation 'opportunity' to venture elsewhere. Just ordered from the coffee bean shop, their Italian blend and the breakfast blend. Anyone tried these?


----------



## Jony

Crankhouse Chilo long one this 18.1 in tighter then usual tamp. 30 out 52s. All I could taste was Raspberry nothing else came through.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm trying out a Hasbean Red blend for a change. Jailbreak. 18g=>35g 29 secs. Nothing too complex, Sweet Red berries and choc, a good solid espresso.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MWJB

Separated from my current subscription batch by lockdown, I bought some Roastworks, Rwanda Huye Mountain washed red bourbon, filter roast in my last Ocado grocery shop. Roasted 23/3.

Red berries (cranberry, but without the dryness? Redcurrant?) balanced with a black tea like finish, very tasty, maybe the most enjoyable roast of Huye Mountain I have had.


----------



## CoolingFlush

Had my first three espressos with Modern Standard Momentum Blend this morning. Some of the nicest shots I've had for ages. Really sweet. Look at that!￼


----------



## Dave double bean

Ntarambo

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

Rave Colombia El Carmen used for making an amercano. Very nice too


----------



## the_partisan

Has Bean April #SSSSS La Pira from Costa Rica, a White Honey Typica. Brewed on Behmor Behmor , #13 on EK and 41g/650g.

A very clean, sweet coffee with some floral notes, pretty enjoyable. The last two #SSSSS have been good, if it continues like this I will continue last year.


----------



## Dave double bean

Nice









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark70

tFirst latte's using forum sponsor Black Cat Signature Blend. Lovely smooth chocolate with a caramel aftertaste. Think I'm going to love this. I know my latte art needs work

still no idea how to get my pictures to rotate the right way up sorry

@Black Cat Coffee


----------



## winterlight

Cartwheel's Ethiopian Bekele Belachew. A really flavourful mixture of sweet lemon and blueberry with a nice acidity underpinning it. Best of all, the flavours really linger on your tastebuds afterwards.

This is the third lot of coffee I've had from Cartwheel and they really do get the best out of their beans. The flavours and aromas are always bold and never fail to deliver. Looking forward to more from them.


----------



## the_partisan

For whatever reason my Behmor Brazen today produced a very bitter, astringent coffee, properly overextracted and smelling like rubber. Although it's nice to be remembered what overextraction tastes like, unfortunately it wasn't a very pleasant experience. Worse, I don't really know what went wrong.


----------



## filthynines

I've had real trouble with espresso lately. I complained on another thread that I've had a number of beans and just not enjoyed any of them. In fact, that wasn't quite true: I had enjoyed a Brazilian that my brother roasted.

After a bit of experimentation, and actually giving a shit about the process, I've actually managed some lovely shots. With decent puck prep, attention to pre-infusion etc, and an attempt at consistency, I've ended up with a few very nice shots of Caravan's Market Blend. 16g in, 36g out, and great mouthfeel. Cheers!


----------



## samstevens

Scarlett Roasters Ethiopian Single Origin


----------



## Jony

samstevens said:


> Scarlett Roasters Ethiopian Single Origin


 Looks a good flavour, glad you didn't say blend! Hope your not affiliated with these.


----------



## jazzersi

Union Sumatran sun-dried, delicious rich dark roast ☺


----------



## cuprajake

*
Guatamala SHB - Fedecocagua - Huehuetenango
*

Blackcat coffee. In the v60 nice and cherry


----------



## Skizz

Crankhouse's Granja Esperanza Las Margaritas Pacamara, natural.

In an Aeropress, 16g at 2.3 on a Feld 47, 350ml in, 00:30s bloom, 02:00 brew, 00:30s plunge into 150ml more water, total out 500ml (ish). Loads of mango and pleasantly sour peach with a bit of bourbon biscuit. Lovely!

Pulled a long shot this afternoon (18 to 45) and got a blast of liquorice on the nose and hints of the noted pineapple appearing. Nice but think I need to go a little coarser and shorter to clean it up.


----------



## georgem96

Enjoying a cup of Columbian 'El Cairo' from Pact Coffee this morning. Brewed with V60, 18g for 250g out over 2.20 with medium-fine grind.

Sweet and mellow chocolate notes on nose, gentle orange citrus acidity on palate. Light body with a crisp finish.

I've found Pact Coffee can be a bit hit and miss, but this was a decent cup.


----------



## allikat

Lidl's Columbian here. After getting my old K6 sorted out, it was really a shock to find that a lighter bean just blew through a shot in under 30 seconds when the espresso roast was almost choking my little Baby at the same grind setting. I know it's not the best out there, but I'm broke, and beggars can't be choosers. Also I really like the flavour, it's a nice light and smooth experience as my usual americano. I may take a dive into the good end of the LSOL when money is more available.


----------



## djam

winterlight said:


> Cartwheel's Ethiopian Bekele Belachew. A really flavourful mixture of sweet lemon and blueberry with a nice acidity underpinning it. Best of all, the flavours really linger on your tastebuds afterwards.
> 
> This is the third lot of coffee I've had from Cartwheel and they really do get the best out of their beans. The flavours and aromas are always bold and never fail to deliver. Looking forward to more from them.


 how did you brew this? Loved through he v60 but could not get right as espresso at all


----------



## MildredM

A gorgeous Burundi from Crankhouse (it isn't their current one) a bit soon post roast but still superb.

15.5g/46s/36g and a second one the same with 90g milk added.


----------



## winterlight

djam said:


> how did you brew this? Loved through he v60 but could not get right as espresso at all


 I only made it though my V60, so can't help on the espresso side of things! Sorry!


----------



## matted

Liking this new one to me from james gourmet,

Suke Quto private estate, Ethiopia

23g to 350ml in a v60, 2.1 on feld2

always really good roasts from JG ime


----------



## Dunk

If anyone needs a juicy banger this is lovely!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

Just had a cup of Hasbean's Jabberwocky blend for the first time in the V60. Very nice, big blackcurrant flavours which no doubt come from the Kenyan AA beans in there.

I did pick up a bit of the lemon zest flavour in the background, but it did taste a little bitter. I'll try a slightly coarser grind and lower water temperature (I used water off the boil) next time.


----------



## Dave double bean

Square Mile Sweetshop









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector

Coffee compass - Ethiopia Rocko Mountain natural process

V60 15g coffee 290gr water James Hoffman style. Peach, subtle strawberry and dark chocolate in the end. I get a bit of riesling as well similar to LSOL february cartwheel coffee. I am surprised how tasty this is. I might use less water next time with a bit coarser grind or more water with a finer grind to see if i get more strawberry out of it.

Wondering how this tastes as an espresso


----------



## catpuccino

Finished up the last few grams of Coffee Collective's Los Rodriquez using a french press, absolutely delicious and unfortunately one of those coffees I only got the best out of right at the end of the bag.

🍓🍈

https://coffeecollective.dk/shop/los-rodriguez/


----------



## Jony

This ignore the timer it's elapsed.


----------



## Dave double bean

Very nice









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

Two today, one Tanzanian Natural from Obadiah (espresso), the second Friedhat's Ndaroini AA Kenyan (https://friedhats.com/products/kenya-ndaroiniaa)

Still available, mine's frozen from October 2019. v60, 22>352g, tasting notes of blackcurrent and black tea are spot on. Think of ribena ice tea.


----------



## Dunk

This is rather juicy and delicious!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_partisan

Ethiopia Zewde Estate Natural from April. Brewed this on V60, 22g/375g and #11 on EK43, with bloom + 2 pours. Also found a simple "trick" for V60s: spend 80% of the time pouring dead in the center and no need to shake / stir etc. Brew time was 3:00.

This was tasting really nice, very floral and notes of bergamot and strawberries - though I was using pretty hard water (Tap + Brita) the flavour was still coming through.


----------



## Zeak

Was looking into my almost empty tin of beans this morning thinking "That delivery from Crankhouse better come soon" when I heard a knock on the door. Technically not in my cup today, but can't wait for it.


----------



## winterlight

Just poured a cup of Origin's Alko from the V60 and it's an interesting brew. A mild hit of strawberry at first and then a big wave of red wine plumminess (is that a word?) straight after that. There may be hibiscus in there as well (as per the tasting notes) as there's something else, but I don't know what hibiscus actually tastes like.

The beans, for some unexplainable reason, seemed to grind pretty fine, so I'll try slightly coarser next time. But as my first Origin (and Indonesian) coffee, I'm impressed.


----------



## cuprajake

Rave Fudge blend,

Alot nicer for espresso than the single origin stuff ive been trying, prob should of read that first 🤦🏻‍♀️

Made the mrs a latte thingy majig


----------



## filthynines

Dave double bean said:


> Square Mile Sweetshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Same here at the moment. Sweetshop is exceptional. Best blend, hands down. Worth the premium. I added half a tsp of sugar (JH approved!) and it was a game changer. Try it!


----------



## Dave double bean

When you get to the end of a 350g bag, there is exactly 18g which you never dose, but do so anyway, in an 18g vst basket

And its perfect, the best shot from the now empty bag

Thats me this morning









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock

Rave, expresso blend


----------



## PhilDawes

Hasbean Teodocio Mamani in the aeropress, their roast. 15g coffee to 250ml water poured in at boiling, 1 minute steep then a couple of stirs and press.

I've just ordered some of the same as greens so I can compare the hasbean roast to my own popcorn roaster efforts


----------



## Dunk

This tasty little number from Hamburg!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean

Lavazza from Tesco









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak

Absolutely gorgeous offering from Crankhouse. Cuts through milk like a knife and indeed tastes like a pineapple candy 🤯


----------



## catpuccino

Zeak said:


> Absolutely gorgeous offering from Crankhouse. Cuts through milk like a knife and indeed tastes like a pineapple candy 🤯
> 
> View attachment 39028


 Nice, I'm ordering this but had planned to keep it for filter based on notes. Reallt suprised to hear it sits well with milk.


----------



## Zeak

My thoughts exactly. Need to play around with the filter. The yeasty vibe is way more prominent in the flat white somehow.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the_partisan

Having a bad coffee day, opened up a new bag and while smelling great, the roast was looking rather dark. When brewed it both tasted and smelled really burnt/bitter and kind of like an ashtray. Not sure what happened there..


----------



## grumble

Zeak said:


> Absolutely gorgeous offering from Crankhouse. Cuts through milk like a knife and indeed tastes like a pineapple candy 🤯


 Looking forward to trying mine.

I just had this from crankhouse as an espresso which lives up to the price/hype:


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

I just opened a bag of Rave Italian blend that I have been resting, made into an long black about 200g and it was pretty good. The most crema I've ever seen on a new coffee but I haven't been using the Barista Pro very long, also much coarser setting on the grinder.

19g in 50g out in 30 seconds, I've been trying a longer pull for long blacks.


----------



## grumble

Italian job has a little robusta in as well which I think increases the amount of crema


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

grumble said:


> Italian job has a little robusta in as well which I think increases the amount of crema


 I think I might go a little more water volume as it was quite strong at 200g, first sip was a little bitter I thought, however it was just hot, after that it just had a strong taste. Looking forward to more experimentation.


----------



## cuprajake

grumble said:


> Looking forward to trying mine.
> 
> I just had this from crankhouse as an espresso which lives up to the price/hype:
> 
> View attachment 39040


 Im liking this as a pour over, didnt even think to espresso it.


----------



## jaffro

Cuprajake said:


> Im liking this as a pour over, didnt even think to espresso it.


 I got this in the post recently (along with the pineapple candy and Rwanda natural, but from black cat rather than crankhouse). Decided I'll have a proper cupping session tomorrow, with the two dog & hat coffees this month, see how it all stacks up 😊

I'm anticipating the Panama Pacamara will be more of a filter bean, I don't think I dare try to dial it in as a spro!


----------



## grumble

I've done it as an aeropress, filter and spro so far.

Got lucky with dialing it in as an espresso tbh. Go hard or go home! 

Some places suggest it just for filter but some have it listed as either so I thought I'd have a bash.


----------



## Zeak

catpuccino said:


> Nice, I'm ordering this but had planned to keep it for filter based on notes. Reallt suprised to hear it sits well with milk.


Made a few V60 with it. Not sure about the results. Doesn't taste anything special at all, almost no funkiness to it.

15g > 250ml. Scott Rao method. Done by 2:30. Anyone else had good results? So far I love it way more as 'presso.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro

Had a bit of fun cupping a few coffees today 😊

Two from dog & hat this month (washed Colombian from Crankhouse and natural Ethiopian from Friedhat), pineapple candy Nicaragua and Rwanda peaberry from black cat, and a natural Panamanian from Crankhouse.

All of them were great, really don't know what order to drink them in!


----------



## Zeak

Looks like Horsham got their hands on that Nicaragua Yeasty batch too.


----------



## JPChess

This morning I tired out the new delivery.

Cartwheel Coffee - ETHIOPIA NUGUSE MARE

15 Grams in - 46 Grams Out in 31 Seconds - Thought i would give their recommended 1:3 ratio a try.

Really nice Coffee, sweet tones with a touch of strawberry.


----------



## Michael87

Taming the 15g VST with this one, hasn't been easy! 2/3 through the pack and this is the best one yet.

15g in 30g out in exactly 30s with gaggia classic.


----------



## Jaychou

A V60 of Harazi coffee from Yemen


----------



## Skizz

Horsham Coffee Roaster's 'Inhame', Catuai, natural from Brazil. Aeropress: 16g at 2.3 on Feld 47, 240g water, 30 sec bloom, 2:30 brew, 30 sec plunge into 250g more water.

Tasting notes are bang on: Hazelnut, milk chocolate and some dried fruit, with more fruit coming through as it cools. Nice. May go finer and shorter to see what happens and think it could do well as espresso. Been in the freezer a few weeks, hence old roasting date.


----------



## winterlight

I didn't have time to order anything in for the bank holiday weekend, so had to settle for whatever Sainsbury's had. Went for the Modern Standard Konga Cooperative from Ethiopia.

No idea when it was roasted, but it wasn't too bad for £4.50. The lime flavours are really immediate and more noticeable than other 'limey' coffees I've bought. Quite floral as well, so fairly complex for a supermarket bean.


----------



## Jony

Siteo from CH couldn't get this one right at all. Roll on whens it's gone.


----------



## winterlight

Decided to use the last few Origin Alko beans I had left to make a blend with some of my Modern Standard Konga beans. And it's the best blend I've ever made, not that I've attempted it more than two or three times before...

Anyway, 13g Konga with 7g Alko and 300ml water through the V60 resulted in a juicy combination of strawberries and lime. Genuinely tempted to pair them up again.


----------



## catpuccino

Pulled this out the freezer, brought back from a trip to NYC. Nice typical Kenyan profile, hoping to find more vanilla notes in future brews.


----------



## Jony

Loved that place 3 times a week I went in there.


----------



## JonnyA

Broke into these Ugandan naturals from Horsham.. first shot pulled a bit fast but was pretty drinkable.. looking forward to giving it another go in a bit.


----------



## tonnesofquestions

jaffro said:


> Had a bit of fun cupping a few coffees today 😊
> 
> Two from dog & hat this month (washed Colombian from Crankhouse and natural Ethiopian from Friedhat), pineapple candy Nicaragua and Rwanda peaberry from black cat, and a natural Panamanian from Crankhouse.
> 
> All of them were great, really don't know what order to drink them in!
> 
> View attachment 39101


 Great photo!

The crankhouse CHX from Dog & Hat was so good with milk - it tastes like it was made for flat whites! bought another 500g

Couldn't really dial in the Ethiopia so it takes second place for me in this month's subscription


----------



## jaffro

tonnesofquestions said:


> Great photo!
> 
> The crankhouse CHX from Dog & Hat was so good with milk - it tastes like it was made for flat whites! bought another 500g
> 
> Couldn't really dial in the Ethiopia so it takes second place for me in this month's subscription


 Thanks!

The Crankhouse is great, but I only got the lelit in the post yesterday morning, so haven't tried it as espresso yet. Might try it today!

The Ethiopia was one of the best filter coffees I've had in a while. I know there was an espresso roast and a filter roast, I've gone full filter for dog and hat 😊

Now that I have the new machine I might switch it to mixed filter and espresso sub... But that international sub is tempting me slightly too!


----------



## paul whu

I have some pretty damned tasty Ugandan beans from previous LSOL hero's Triple Co Roast (Bristol). Strong recommendation for the natural process fans among us.


----------



## Harvey

My mornings flat white, I would drink espresso if I could make them taste nice 😅


----------



## winterlight

I've been drinking Cartwheel's Ethiopia Nuguse Mare for the last few days, but haven't been as blown away as with previous beans from them.

The 'strawberry candy' flavours are fleeting and not that detectable before the more dominant grapefruit flavour kicks in. And it's quite a bitter grapefruit flavour. Admittedly, I don't mind that sort of flavour in a beer, but it's not really what I come to coffee for. It's far, far from a bad coffee and I'll happily finish the bag, so it's more than drinkable. But not one I'd order again.


----------



## matted

Decadent decafs dark roast

Yup it is flippin amazingly dark, check out the oil on those beans, the bag hardly shakes more like gloops a touch 🙂


----------



## Joescafe

Two bags of San Ignacio from Crankhouse couldn't be gone sooner. Tasteless and bland.

The remains in the hopper will be going up the Dyson.


----------



## catpuccino

Joescafe said:


> Two bags of San Ignacio from Crankhouse couldn't be gone sooner. Tasteless and bland.
> 
> The remains in the hopper will be going up the Dyson.


 That would be extraordinarily rare from Crankhouse. How're you brewing it, perhaps we can help?


----------



## Joescafe

I've tried lots and wasted a whole bag.

20g/40ml in 25s is my preference but it was very erratic. I wonder if the bag was the issue and not the beans. I have a second bag so i'll try that tomorrow.

it's now gin o'clock so coffee can wait.


----------



## winterlight

winterlight said:


> I've been drinking Cartwheel's Ethiopia Nuguse Mare for the last few days, but haven't been as blown away as with previous beans from them.
> 
> The 'strawberry candy' flavours are fleeting and not that detectable before the more dominant grapefruit flavour kicks in. And it's quite a bitter grapefruit flavour. Admittedly, I don't mind that sort of flavour in a beer, but it's not really what I come to coffee for. It's far, far from a bad coffee and I'll happily finish the bag, so it's more than drinkable. But not one I'd order again.


 I tried grinding this one a bit coarser and it's much better. More of the strawberry flavours and a restrained grapefruit experience. Turns out that I might order again...

In other news I tried the Roastworks Brazil Pe De Cedro from Waitrose the other day and they're decent enough. Pleasant and nutty, but not as good as the Ethiopian Roastworks ones I've had before. Mind you, the Pe De Cedro ones had been roasted seven weeks ago, so maybe they had a lost a little of their punch.


----------



## Rob1

Joescafe said:


> I've tried lots and wasted a whole bag.
> 
> 20g/40ml in 25s is my preference but it was very erratic. I wonder if the bag was the issue and not the beans. I have a second bag so i'll try that tomorrow.
> 
> it's now gin o'clock so coffee can wait.


 Your preference is for tasteless and bland coffee then?

Assuming 40ml = 40g....if not you're probably pulling at a less than 1:2 ratio in 25 seconds. Low extractions pretty much guaranteed.

Never had anything from Crankhouse but think I might give something a try when I'm done with what I'm drinking now: Dark Arts "Black Death". A washed Colombian, the first washed I've had in months. Tasting notes are spot on; Melted chocolate mouthfeel, blood orange acidity, sugar cane sweetness, strawberry and florals. Very well balanced.


----------



## Jony

catpuccino said:


> That would be extraordinarily rare from Crankhouse. How're you brewing it, perhaps we can help?


 Must admit I was struggling and did mention this few weeks ago. But not that bad.


----------



## catpuccino

Limonada, Mexican natural from Colonna (from freezer). Sticky sweet spicy finish, pairs nicely with homemade carrot cake. 🥕

Said carrot cake has mysteriously gone missing, causing me to plan another bake this evening.


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Limonada, Mexican natural from Colonna (from freezer). Sticky sweet spicy finish, pairs nicely with homemade carrot cake. 🥕
> 
> Said carrot cake has mysteriously gone missing, causing me to plan another bake this evening.


 Still enjoying this, moved on to cake rusk now though 🤓


----------



## Skizz

Finally started on Horsham's Ugandan natural, 'Bukonzo Dream' - SL28 and SL14 varietals and no idea what they're derived from.

Blast of treacle toffee on opening the bag was a nice wakeup call.

Grind: Feld 47 Travel at 2.2

Brew: Inverted Aeropress; 0:30 bloom; steep to flip at 2:00; swirl & tap to settle then plunge from 2:30 to 3:00.

Strawberries by the bucket! And milk chocolate on the back. Good first brew but reckon it'll get even more interesting with some tinkering.


----------



## Zeak

Opened a pack of Origin's Pathfinder. Nice.


----------



## jazzersi

Hasbean's Finca La Pira from Costa Rica through the V60 this morning - so much pineapple you can even smell it on the beans 😍


----------



## Dave double bean

Incredible























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## grumble

Got this today from my Indy Coffee Box sub. It's a belter, really rich and sweet.


----------



## catpuccino

jazzersi said:


> Hasbean's Finca La Pira from Costa Rica through the V60 this morning - so much pineapple you can even smell it on the beans 😍
> 
> View attachment 39992


 Looks very good


----------



## winterlight

After seeing a recommendation on this very thread, I decided to go for the Uganda 'Kananga' from Triple Co Roast. There's a nice snap of pomegranate on the initial sip which quickly transitions into blackcurrant. Didn't really pick up on the cocoa notes the packaging mentions, but it was a very smooth cup with virtually no hint of bitterness.


----------



## jazzersi

Long black of Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama from Hasbean - the most nutty and sweet espresso made so far.


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolingFlush

Finca El Gato (Mexico) from Gold Box Roastery. This is the best coffee I've tasted so far this year. Their tasting notes include honeycomb and tropical, mine are battenburg and umami!


----------



## AJP80

I'm currently switching between Square Mile's San Ramon and Kamwangi (Kenya). Both roasted for filter. Both are delicious, with that familiar Square Mile sweetness, but pushing the extraction on the Kenyan brings forward some citrus peel bitterness that balances the cup so perfectly (I find the sweetness a bit much, sometimes). It really is fantastic, but sadly now sold out. At nearly £20 for 350g it was expensive , but worth it.


----------



## Zeak

Been having Pathfinder from Origin in a flat white form last couple of days. Can't help but notice how much more caffeine that thing has compared to at least 6 last other beans I had. A buzz that never stops lol.


----------



## colb16

Zeak said:


> Been having Pathfinder from Origin in a flat white form last couple of days. Can't help but notice how much more caffeine that thing has compared to at least 6 last other beans I had. A buzz that never stops lol.


 Looking to try some Origin beans in the next week or so, are they any others you've tried/would recommend? Cheers


----------



## Jony

Just S.O leave the rest.


----------



## Zeak

Jony said:


> Just S.O leave the rest.


Yeah, I'm not super impressed by both the SO (sold out already) and espresso blend I got from them. Both are on the darker side. But considering the 20% discount it's alright.


----------



## Jony

It's what they sell to coffee shops Resolute and Pathfinder, bit shit 😁Django is good right now for me.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Enjoying my Dr Strangelove from extract. Haven't got it dialed in yet but it's really nice and I'm almost hitting the notes. Quite fruity/acidic for a darker roast.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## colb16

Jony said:


> It's what they sell to coffee shops Resolute and Pathfinder, bit shit 😁Django is good right now for me.


 Might give 'em a swerve so 😀


----------



## Jony

Do. All the S. O are fine.


----------



## Mrco1

Trying out Dear Green, Ethiopian - Nuguse Mare. Nice espresso to start the day, bit of a fiddle trying to find the right grind size on my subpar grinder but got there in the end 👌. Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## the_partisan

I got a bag of Tim Wendelboe's Finca Tamana as part of SteepShot kickstarted and did another attempt at using the SteepShot, this time with a paper filter. I ground a little too carse (V60 grind, #11 on EK43S) by mistake. Did 14g coffee, 200g water, flip the device after pouring water, shake it around a bit and then rest it upside down until 1:30 when I opened the lid. This time there was no silt in the cup, though still pretty cloudy. Taste was really good - super sweet with stone fruit, if not a little too bright. I would grind a bit finer next time. I don't mind this brewer at all - similar taste profile to aeropress, but feels less fiddly and no pressing involved. On the downside the brew isn't as clean.


----------



## Skizz

Crankhouse's 'CHX' blend: first ever shot from this and surprisingly drinkable, if a bit long. Drowned it in milk to make a passable flat white. Going coarser tomorrow to speed it up a bit.


----------



## catpuccino

Crankhouse's San Pedro Pineapple Candy H3, April method (13>200 in 50,50,[email protected]), not. half. bad. A veeery interesting coffee that i'll never buy again.


----------



## catpuccino

Neighbourhood coffee's "Love, love me brew" natural ethiopian, again using April method.

*Wow*, what a sensation. Apricot. Apricot. Apricot. Peach and caramel/sweet/sticky aftertaste. This isn't the super clean peach iced tea kind of washed ethiopian, but similar in charcteristic with a little fermenty kick that reminds you it's a natural.

First order from Neighbourhood and I will certainly be trying more from them.

🍑🤩🙌


----------



## Joe shorrock

catpuccino said:


> Neighbourhood coffee's "Love, love me brew" natural ethiopian, again using April method.
> 
> *Wow*, what a sensation. Apricot. Apricot. Apricot. Peach and caramel/sweet/sticky aftertaste. This isn't the super clean peach iced tea kind of washed ethiopian, but similar in charcteristic with a little fermenty kick that reminds you it's a natural.
> 
> First order from Neighbourhood and I will certainly be trying more from them.
> 
> 🍑🤩🙌


 Think they do a fruit cocktail selection aswell?


----------



## Jony

catpuccino said:


> Crankhouse's San Pedro Pineapple Candy H3, April method (13>200 in 50,50,[email protected]), not. half. bad. A veeery interesting coffee that i'll never buy again.


 I had issues again, gone back to Django can't fault him at the moment.


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> I had issues again, gone back to Django can't fault him at the moment.


 I'm told the Horsham San Pedro is better. If you've still got some try a low temperature pulse pour at a courser setting, much much sweeter and the "yeasty" (beer-y?) dominance drops right off especially when cool. I didn't get along with my normal v60 routine at all with this.


----------



## catpuccino

Joe shorrock said:


> Think they do a fruit cocktail selection aswell?


 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## andro

can you try illy clasico


----------



## Jony

Ban now!


----------



## NJD1977

Saw these recommended on here and they sound right up my street. Not tried them yet as I still have some Rave beans to finish but these are up next.


----------



## cuprajake

Had some of the blackcat pineapple candy as an espresso this morning, well in an americano

Which for me is good

Was very happy with the outcome


----------



## winterlight

My HasBean delivery is late, so I had to grab something from the supermarket to see me through! Went for the Union House Roast (ground) as it was on offer for £3.50 and only roasted a week before.

It's okay, nothing spectacular - some light chocolate flavours, but mostly caramel. Difficult to be too critical of something from the supermarket. And, most importantly, it helped get rid of my caffeine-withdrawal headache, so can't complain too much!


----------



## Zeak

Cuprajake said:


> Had some of the blackcat pineapple candy as an espresso this morning, well in an americano
> 
> Which for me is good
> 
> Was very happy with the outcome


 Didn't know BC had it. Comes out a bit cheaper than Crankhouse/Horsham too .)


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah ive enjoyed it


----------



## Zeak

By simply doing a little tweak to the dosage (18g instead of 17) and yield (45g instead of 38g) within the same time frame, Rwandan Sholi (Kiss the Hippo) surprised me today with bursts of fruit even through milk. Amazing bean.


----------



## winterlight

I've been back on the HasBean this week!

Been enjoying the Brazil Fazenda Inglaterra from them this week - very nutty with strong walnut and peanut flavours. Reminded me of these amazing beans I got from Tap Coffee (Wardour Street) a few years back that were like a melted Snickers in a mug. Sadly the HasBeans weren't as chocolatey as that, but still wonderful for quaffing.

Also had HasBean's Guatemala El Limon which, although not as good as the Brazilian beans, made for a decent cup. There's definitely a baked apple flavour, but I didn't find this really came to the fore until the drink had cooled down considerably.

All made through the V60.


----------



## frustin

Zeak said:


> Absolutely gorgeous offering from Crankhouse. Cuts through milk like a knife and indeed tastes like a pineapple candy 🤯
> 
> View attachment 39028


 what setting are you using please?


----------



## frustin

Cuprajake said:


> Had some of the blackcat pineapple candy as an espresso this morning, well in an americano
> 
> Which for me is good
> 
> Was very happy with the outcome


 what dose settings are you using please?


----------



## cuprajake

17g in 50g out 30s into 120ml water


----------



## SDM

Zeak said:


> By simply doing a little tweak to the dosage (18g instead of 17) and yield (45g instead of 38g) within the same time frame, Rwandan Sholi (Kiss the Hippo) surprised me today with bursts of fruit even through milk. Amazing bean.


 I really enjoyed the Sholi as a pourover.


----------



## AJP80

Currently drinking Square Mile's Geta Bore (Ethiopia), roasted for filter (https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/geta-bore). Juicy and fruity with the usual SM sweetness. It's very similar (and, dare I say, just as good as) Colonna's current "Rare" offering, the Potosi Sidra (Ecuador), which is delicious but twice the price (https://colonnacoffee.com/products/beans-rare).


----------



## Joescafe

I tried Red Bank Pineapple Candy (F1 Hybrid H3) - Finca San Pedro, Nicaragua.

It's coffee but not as I've known it previously. More like a flavoured high street beverage. The coffee taste is very overpowered by an artificial pineapple flavour. The bag actually smells of pineapple.

I prefer a bean that has a subtle tang that reminds you of pineapple, not pineapple flavoured coffee which this clearly was.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Joe shorrock

Joescafe said:


> I tried Red Bank Pineapple Candy (F1 Hybrid H3) - Finca San Pedro, Nicaragua.
> 
> It's coffee but not as I've known it previously. More like a flavoured high street beverage. The coffee taste is very overpowered by an artificial pineapple flavour. The bag actually smells of pineapple.
> 
> I prefer a bean that has a subtle tang that reminds you of pineapple, not pineapple flavoured coffee which this clearly was.
> 
> Any other thoughts?


 Was gonna ask how this was? What was it like to crank house version?


----------



## jaffro

Sipping this bad boy as I speak.

Phwoooaaar.

'scuse the mess...


----------



## winterlight

After hearing a few things about Gold Box, on the forum, I decided to give their Ethiopian Melesa Wolde a go.

And WOW! These beans are *really *nice with a combination of strong blueberry notes backed up with violet. They were roasted six days ago, so I'm hopeful that there's still room for them to improve further.

They also sent me a free sample of some Colombian beans, so looking forward to these as well.


----------



## Dunk

One of the best blends I've tried in a long while from a friend in Hamburg. Good amount of funk and juice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanB

Trying out the Origami with some washed Ethiopian Biftu Gudina from Campbell & Syme. Benefited from resting for 2 weeks- very juicy, apple and cocoa (although the tasting notes say hoppy, jasmine and peach )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJD1977

Hasbean Fazenda Inglaterra. Beans are probably a touch too early to grind but hey ho, I need coffee.

Very earthy, smooth, dark chocolate. A little bit nutty.


----------



## winterlight

NJD1977 said:


> Hasbean Fazenda Inglaterra. Beans are probably a touch too early to grind but hey ho, I need coffee.
> 
> Very earthy, smooth, dark chocolate. A little bit nutty.


 I enjoyed these, but certainly need a good rest to get the best out of them. Mine took about a week to turn up and, although they were drinkable enough then, they seemed to hit another high three or four days later. I was making them through a V60, though, so not sure how that translates into espresso.


----------



## Skizz

Horsham's Bwishaza thick layer natural, again. Fourth try at pulling a shot and still can't get it to run well. Spritzed like a garden hose and ran like a toddler after a four-hour drive! Nice in the Aeropress (definitely not as good as last year's though) but a PITA as espresso; so much so that I chucked the shot and put the last 16g through the Aeropress as a more dignified farewell.

Crankhouse's Pineapple Candy finally gets started tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## AJP80

This San Andres is insanely good. I am not usually a big fan of naturals but this one has a lovely boiled sweet clarity.


----------



## Skizz

Crankhouse's Finca San Pedro Pineapple Candy.

16g, ground at 2.1.5 in Feld 47, into inverted AP, water at 93C: 00:30 mash/bloom, fill to 15mm below brim, 02:00 brew, flip at 02:30 secs, 00:30 plunge into 200ml more water. Total out: approx 475-500ml.

Definitely getting pineapple but no florals. More of a fruitgum tang on the back, drying to something else that'll take a few more brews to pin down. Interesting but not sure about this one yet.

Loosely related to this subject, I do love labels that peel cleanly off bags. Means I can stick 'em on my Airscapes and not have to decipher my diabolically bad handwriting first thing in the morning! Crankhouse and Hasbean are particularly good for this, and they peel off cleanly again when changing beans.


----------



## Zeak

Skizz said:


> Horsham's Bwishaza thick layer natural, again. Fourth try at pulling a shot and still can't get it to run well. Spritzed like a garden hose and ran like a toddler after a four-hour drive! Nice in the Aeropress (definitely not as good as last year's though) but a PITA as espresso; so much so that I chucked the shot and put the last 16g through the Aeropress as a more dignified farewell.
> Crankhouse's Pineapple Candy finally gets started tomorrow. Woohoo!


Is Bwishaza back in stock or you've had it in the freezer? Loved that funky bean.

Got two bags from Quantum and started with the Myanmar natural in V60. Quite rich and interesting but need to play around with the recipes.


----------



## grumble

Aeropress is my go to for a fruity coffee to extract the most flavour/sweetness. I'm sure you can get it from an espresso too but it's a lot more hit and miss for me.

I wasn't blown away by the pineapple candy tbh (crankhouse version). It does have a strong pineapple flavour which is novel, but as above not a whole lot else going on for me.


----------



## Skizz

Zeak said:


> Is Bwishaza back in stock or you've had it in the freezer? Loved that funky bean.
> 
> Got two bags from Quantum and started with the Myanmar natural in V60. Quite rich and interesting but need to play around with the recipes.


 Retrieved from the back of the freezer. Had two bags this year and it was good but I'm certain last year's was boozier. Some of the stuff coming out of Myanmar is sounding interesting; let us know how it develops as you tweak the brews 👍



grumble said:


> Aeropress is my go to for a fruity coffee to extract the most flavour/sweetness. I'm sure you can get it from an espresso too but it's a lot more hit and miss for me.
> 
> I wasn't blown away by the pineapple candy tbh (crankhouse version). It does have a strong pineapple flavour which is novel, but as above not a whole lot else going on for me.


 Can't beat the AP, especially on a new bean where you want clarity and reduced margin for error. For this morning's Pineapple candy AP I went coarser (2.2 on the Feld 47) and it cleaned up a bit but still not sure. Will continue to tinker. That's part of the fun of coffee though isn't it, it's not just a take-it-or-leave-it deal, you can fiddle around to see if things start working better for you.


----------



## Skizz

On the Pineapple Candy again (sounds like a drugs euphemism!), same grind/brew as yesterday but in the process of making More-Enlightened-Half-Of-Skizz's latte I let my brew get pretty cold, and... much more interesting! I think someone else commented to this effect previously. Definite funky edge creeping in - results of the yeast inoculation? - and a little more citrusy (which you'd expect) but generally more balanced. Might try an iced brew later this week when the heatwave cranks up.


----------



## grumble

You tried it with a 10-15 min AP inverted brew @Skizz? I haven't but I might give it a bash tomorrow.


----------



## Dave double bean

This is a cracking bean, and you really can get the notes creamy chocolate orange









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz

grumble said:


> You tried it with a 10-15 min AP inverted brew @Skizz? I haven't but I might give it a bash tomorrow.


 Not yet; four mins max so far but have read lots about longer brew-times here and it is interesting. Issue is that I struggle waiting four minutes, let alone 10-15! Keen to know how you get on if you try it


----------



## Xabi17

How does one translate a longer AP brew into a v60 brew? Currently sans the former and only have a v60 available, but would be keen to give something like that a go once my pineapple one arrives from Black Cat


----------



## MWJB

Xabi17 said:


> How does one translate a longer AP brew into a v60 brew? Currently sans the former and only have a v60 available, but would be keen to give something like that a go once my pineapple one arrives from Black Cat


 Not really sure what you mean by this?

It's easier to extract more with a V60, I'd brew around 65g/L, or thereabouts. Coarser grind.


----------



## grumble

Not sure Xabi17.

I just tried it and it was delicious. Sweet juicy flavours come through even stronger but with a bit more rounded 'coffee' flavour/bitterness as well. Still not sure I'm getting florals but a little fermented funkiness.

I'm far from an expert on brewed coffee though so take it all with a pinch of salt. Defo worth a try though. Stays surprisingly hot too. I brewed for around 12 mins (before I lost patience).


----------



## winterlight

After enjoying my last bag of Gold Box beans so much I went back for more. This time I'm drinking their Ethiopian Rocko Mountain which has bags of sweet strawberries and a bright dose of acidity towards the end.


----------



## CLE

Lavazza Coffee


----------



## winterlight

I noticed that Waitrose have started selling a few bags of their own brand 'No.1' coffee which is about £1.50 more than the rest of the range, so decided to try the DCR beans.

And I think they may be the best supermarket beans I've ever had, even beating Roastworks' offerings.

Lots of fruity rhubarb flavours upfront with a black tea foundation and a nice helping of crisp acidity.

I was genuinely surprised at how good these beans were as I'd given up on Waitrose's own brand beans a long time ago.


----------



## Suru82

Currently lavazza oro gold but is testing other from nearby supermarkets and I can not find anything. Because either above 20 pounds per kilo or taste.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Local Roasters Ugandan blend, lightly roasted.

Not great tbh.


----------



## jaffro

I'm off work today, so started off with a flat white with Django's natural Ugandan. Everything I want in a flat white, fruity and a little boozy kick somewhere in it too. Loving this bean, it's got the natural funk but isn't quite so in-your-face as some naturals!








 And now onto an iced coffee, James hoffman style, with this month's LSOL from Caravan, which I've just found out is Rwandan (and amazing). Lovely creamy mouthfeel with a nice gentle acidity. Apparently it's plum, grapefruit and pomegranate, but it's a bit softer than that for me... Plum I'm definitely getting though.


----------



## Suru82

You mean that coffee https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/copy-of-uganda-rwenzori is simular or better from lavazza oro sorry for question but i try many other coffees in market sainsbury's and Tesco still winner was oro gold


----------



## jaffro

Suru82 said:


> You mean that coffee https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/copy-of-uganda-rwenzori is simular or better from lavazza oro sorry for question but i try many other coffees in market sainsbury's and Tesco still winner was oro gold


 Yeah that's the one.

Honestly it's in a different league to lavazza, tesco or sainsbury's... wouldn't be a fair comparison!

I've only really tried it as flat whites so far, which it works for amazingly. I'm preferring cleaner washed coffees for espresso and filter at the moment, so haven't tried it yet. I'm having a cupping session tomorrow of all the beans I have in so I'll see how it fares against the others 😊


----------



## catpuccino

@jaffro that Django Ugandan is on my shortlist too :classic_ninja:

Simple flat white with one of Origin's blends this morning. Picked it up cheap, fancied something simple and comforting for the mornings. Nothing complex here, chocolate and caramel, very creamy with milk, you'd not really want to drink it straight.

Normal single origin service to resume this afternoon 😛


----------



## the_partisan

A really nice natural from La Cabra, Brundi - Nzove. Very nice coffee, fruity and sweet without too much funk. I brewed this two different ways..

24g/400g V60, ground at #11 on EK43 S, 4x100g pours -> very sweet and fruity, though a little smokey as well (or just my morning palate)

then 14g/220g Origami, ground at #13 and 2x110g pours -> this was brighter but better balanced, very enjoyable!


----------



## Alexholt

This morning - Square Mile, Red Brick.... love it or hate it?


----------



## Karlos

Horsham Cafe Feminino Peru, roasted 23 June, v60 23g/330g water and a touch of milk. Light and fruity, for my taste needs a little more resting, normally edge toward 14 days resting but ran out of the Rounton Granary Blend I've been drinking.

The RAVE decaf arrived this morning, never tried decaf but as I avoid coffee after 6pm,thought I'd give it a try. I'll let you know in 10-14 days.


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Morning,

Just had my first Americano of the day made with Sweet Bourbon from Coffee Compass, tasted like it had sugar in there, so sweet I really enjoyed it. Thinking I will have to go back to back on this, this morning.


----------



## Dave double bean

Very very nice
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## frustin

Joescafe said:


> Red Bank Pineapple Candy (F1 Hybrid H3) - Finca San Pedro, Nicaragua


 I got the Black Cat Version and it doesnt have that smell. On the other hand, the only time i did get pineapple was on my first pour out of the bag, after that i've never been able to recreate it. it's a nice coffee though and i've bought another bag.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Indian monsoon Malabar from compass
Deeeelish.... On my third cup








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

^ need to try this hear good things


----------



## cuprajake

Also are people pulling these 1:2 or going a little further say 1:3

I like longer pulls so 18g in 40g out or there abouts.


----------



## mit_hirani

Alexholt said:


> This morning - Square Mile, Red Brick.... love it or hate it?


What do you think? I've got their new blend, but made a mistake of opening it 3 days after roast. Should have let it rest a bit more.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## grumble

Cuprajake said:


> Also are people pulling these 1:2 or going a little further say 1:3
> 
> I like longer pulls so 18g in 40g out or there abouts.


 I'm similar unusually find 16 in 36-38 out works well for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

mit_hirani said:


> What do you think? I've got their new blend, but made a mistake of opening it 3 days after roast. Should have let it rest a bit more.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 Red Brick is not the most complex of blends but never disappoints. 3 days post roast IMHO is way to early to evaluate . Me I wait 2 weeks .


----------



## nufc1

Flat white using this delicious Ethiopian from Gardelli. Almost finished it now ☹


----------



## Littleern

Horsham Rwanda Bwishaza through a french press and AP. Not sure I can taste the orange but can taste a bit of the caramel. Beans were roasted in late May and have been resting since then so maybe a little too long? It had to follow the Horsham Ugandan they recently had though which was outstanding, so tough one to follow!


----------



## Lionheart

I've been lurking this forum and decided to try the Ugandan Bean from Django Coffee.

Thanks for the recommendation in some posts above. Sipping a Latte now and it's really fab.


----------



## Skizz

Crankhouse, another one from Columbia: Cafe Granja la Esperanza, Mandela natural. Been looking forward to this one.

16g at 2.2.1.5 in Feld 47 into inverted aeropress for 4 mins. Hint of dry raspberry but loads of lychee/rambutan and a whiff of cocoa. Nice start to the day.


----------



## Dave double bean

I've made a flat cortadocinno
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nellybmaina

SO roast Rwanda Gitwe.
I think I'm in love, I've always had Starbucks coffee but this, this is like heaven in your mouth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz

Dave double bean said:


> I've made a flat cortadocinno


 Mmm, looks fluffy! 😄


----------



## cuprajake

Sumatra Blue Mandheling

have found a local coffee house who del, so ive been shopping local too, makes a nice americano

@doublebean how you liking redbrick?


----------



## Dave double bean

Don't mind if I do,

The pucks are my nicest yet ,will a little oil on the bottom of the basket, think I'm extracting well, certainly lovely taste























Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz

First outing for Crafthouse's 'Industrial' blend: 17g ground at 1.8 in Feld 47 into 18g VST in PID'd Classic. Ran to 49 secs for 34g out. Expecting it be vile but actually tasted really good and surprisingly sweet. Bit of chewy date, some cocoa and a slug of dark molasses sugar. Will go slightly coarser but not much. Just goes to show that shot-times aren't the be-all and end-all of pulling good shots.


----------



## Karlos

Skizz said:


> Crankhouse, another one from Columbia: Cafe Granja la Esperanza, Mandela natural. Been looking forward to this one.
> 
> 16g at 2.2.1.5 in Feld 47 into inverted aeropress for 4 mins. Hint of dry raspberry but loads of lychee/rambutan and a whiff of cocoa. Nice start to the day.
> 
> View attachment 42379


 A quick question, is that how the coffee ships or your own container?


----------



## Skizz

Karlos said:


> A quick question, is that how the coffee ships or your own container?


 My own: Airscape Light, the small one. Some roasters use labels that peel off the bags cleanly and that saves me having to scrawl on the blackboard labels I use on my Airscapes.


----------



## Karlos

Skizz said:


> My own: Airscape Light, the small one. Some roasters use labels that peel off the bags cleanly and that saves me having to scrawl on the blackboard labels I use on my Airscapes.


 Cool, thanks, I like the look of it, may have to get one.


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely drop
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

Couple of good'ns today

Filter:
Fortitude's Ethiopian Banko Gotiti (washed), 13>200g, really opening up now after resting from the 7th. Nice peach, tea-like washed.
https://www.fortitudecoffee.com/webshop/bankogotiti

Espresso:
Django's Uganda Kisinga (natural), 19>40g, just opened this, good couple shots off the bat. Really boozy, strong strawberry vibe reminds me of Rocko Mountain. Looking forward to trying more of this.
https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/copy-of-uganda-rwenzori


----------



## DDoe

My palate knows nothing about the subtle nuances of taste, and I have no idea if this tastes of it's tasting notes, but I'm using Coffee Compass Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit and it's my favourite so far (14 months).

I Don't drink espresso (but always take a sip to taste the shot) usually flat white/cappuccino (depending how the frothing has gone😄) but in the interests of milk conservation during the current situation it's an Americano with a splash of milk for now. This is the first espresso I have tasted that has made me think I may one day drink the grown up drink called espresso!


----------



## Guy Levine

I am enjoying Workshop Coffee Mahembe at the moment. the usual 18 in 36 out - 36 seconds. Good body. Don't pick up as much sweetness as they suggest, but definitely the sticky date and zesty orange.


----------



## jaffro

catpuccino said:


> Couple of good'ns today
> 
> Filter:
> Fortitude's Ethiopian Banko Gotiti (washed), 13>200g, really opening up now after resting from the 7th. Nice peach, tea-like washed.
> https://www.fortitudecoffee.com/webshop/bankogotiti
> 
> Espresso:
> Django's Uganda Kisinga (natural), 19>40g, just opened this, good couple shots off the bat. Really boozy, strong strawberry vibe reminds me of Rocko Mountain. Looking forward to trying more of this.
> https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/copy-of-uganda-rwenzori


 Booze isn't in Django's description, but it's definitely what I get from the kisinga! Glad it's not just me 😊


----------



## winterlight

I finally got round to trying a bag of Geisha beans this week in the form of Hasbean's Bolivia Las Alasitas Honey Geisha.

Cannot fault these beans in any way in terms of cup experience. Incredibly clean cup with a fantastic acidity and plenty of fresh, citrusy flavours.

They are, however, very pricey at £14 per 125g (although I'm sure there are much more expensive ones out there) and I've enjoyed other beans just as much at 1/3 the price.

Nonetheless, I can heartily recommend them for a fantastic experience.


----------



## Skizz

Last of the Crankhouse bags in my freezer: 'Finca el Buey' from Nicaragua.

Ground 16g in Feld 47 at 2.2.1.5 into inverted Aeropress brew for 03:30 total with around 500g out.

Raisin Wheats, with a whiff of spice. Not sure about nutmeg but definitely some spice with a faint hint of something citrusy. The cereal notes remind me a little of the Lafu lot.4. Fairly delicate in comparison to some of the recent natural bruisers but very nice all the same. Be interesting to see what it does as it ages more. Not sure I'll try this one as a shot.


----------



## Superneat

Made a boo boo yesterday and had more coffee's than a usual day off.. I ran out of beans at 4 o'clock 😬 That means this morning I'm drinking this shite.

Dunno what the roast date is, but it says best before August 2021 so it can't be too bad, right? 🤢

First time that's ever happened to me, as I usually always measure out my beans when making coffee. But now that I keep beans in the grinder hopper I'm not as quick to realise when they're gone!

Went straight online and ordered some new beans to try from a roaster less than half an hour away from where I live. And if I didn't have a couple of rugrats keeping me busy I could have picked them up yesterday 🥺 Have to wait now until 12 for the courier to drop them off.. counting down the minutes 😂


----------



## Skizz

Superneat said:


> Made a boo boo yesterday and had more coffee's than a usual day off.. I ran out of beans at 4 o'clock 😬 That means this morning I'm drinking this shite.
> 
> Dunno what the roast date is, but it says best before August 2021 so it can't be too bad, right? 🤢
> 
> First time that's ever happened to me, as I usually always measure out my beans when making coffee. But now that I keep beans in the grinder hopper I'm not as quick to realise when they're gone!
> 
> Went straight online and ordered some new beans to try from a roaster less than half an hour away from where I live. And if I didn't have a couple of rugrats keeping me busy I could have picked them up yesterday 🥺 Have to wait now until 12 for the courier to drop them off.. counting down the minutes 😂


 Nightmare! But we need tasting notes: was it 'delicat & aromatique' or 'battery acid & armpit'? 😁


----------



## Superneat

Skizz said:


> Nightmare! But come on, we need tasting notes: was it 'delicat & aromatique'? or more 'battery acid & armpit'? 😁


 I always have 2 coffee's first thing in the morning, today was an exception. I actually had heartburn after the coffee. I never get that so I don't think it's unrelated 🤢 God I wouldn't even subject the in-laws to that shite 😂


----------



## Superneat

Waited patiently all day for this, let the tasting begin 😁


----------



## Xabi17

mit_hirani said:


> What do you think? I've got their new blend, but made a mistake of opening it 3 days after roast. Should have let it rest a bit more.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 When you say made the mistake of opening it 3 days after roast, you can still just leave it in the bag for another week or two right? Or does opening it early reduce the peak that you think you can get from the beans irreversibly?


----------



## mit_hirani

Xabi17 said:


> When you say made the mistake of opening it 3 days after roast, you can still just leave it in the bag for another week or two right? Or does opening it early reduce the peak that you think you can get from the beans irreversibly?


I would love to know the answer to that. I left it a week, but not much difference. But most probably down to my bad technique. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck

Sensational coffee 😋 Long AP steep, lovely sweet and floral notes. Wish I'd bought more...


----------



## Xabi17

Just had a second cup of this Colombian from Horsham Coffee Roasters and I think it's the best cup I've ever made in my fledgling coffee career. Slightly longer drawdown (4:00) than I'd usually aim for in the v60 but the flavour is fantastic, the fruitiness is spot on. Great stuff.


----------



## grumpyjag

Just finished my Thompson's Old Brown Java which was fantasic. Now onto Gatehouse Las Nubes Guatemala. Not as full of flavour as other Guatemalan coffees I've had but still really good.


----------



## catpuccino

Double helping of Craft House today, Ethiopian natural Uraga Gomoro as v60 in the morning and Colombia El Muro flat white in the afternoon. Both do a credit to CHC, always a strong recommendation from me.

I see the Uraga is off the website....hopefully something juicy coming along to replace it...


----------



## Step21

Got some new greens in to replenish dwindling supplies. First up is

Rwanda Musasa Dukunde Kawa Ruli. Washed Red bourbon. Brewed as V60 and lungo.

Reminds me of Christmas. Sweet, figs, dried fruit with a red berry finish. Balanced. Very nice.


----------



## grumpyjag

Just opened some Square Mile Red Brick, Made a very nice Americano.


----------



## JamesMac

These just arrived. Got stuck into the Koke as an espresso and the blueberry aroma is wonderful.

Look


----------



## Dave double bean

Art!









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Another surprise from the freezer, bought at the start of lockdown. It's sublime. Not sure they still have it in stock unfortunately.









16.2g/15s pi/35s/36g @4.4bar pi


----------



## grumpyjag

Just started a bag of Los Altos from Origin. Same beans as Gatehouse Las Nubes Guatemala I had recently but the difference is night and day. Tempted to go back and change my Las Nubes review to "this sucks".


----------



## Blue_Cafe

The last of a mystery white bag of "Guatemala beans" from somewhere local.

Quite nice tbh.

edit: Bourbon variety apparently


----------



## winterlight

Been on Gold Box's Diego Samuel Colombian for the last week. It arrived six days post roast and was rather underwhelming, a hint of apple pie but that was it. A week on and it's transformed quite a bit, very sweet and getting all the tasting notes. Smooth too, I've ground it finer than usual and no bitterness - all through a V60.

It's an expensive lot, though, and I don't think it justifies the price tag of £11 for 150g. The HasBean geisha I had a few weeks back (£14 for 125g) was streets ahead of this in terms of taste experience. And I thought that was an expensive lot of beans!

Anyway, in conclusion, nice lot of beans but I'd invest your funds elsewhere.


----------



## winterlight

MildredM said:


> Another surprise from the freezer, bought at the start of lockdown. It's sublime. Not sure they still have it in stock unfortunately.


 I remember seeing those beans at the time and thinking those tasting notes sounded intriguing. Wish I'd picked up a bag now!


----------



## cuprajake

Colombia Huila Excelso from a local roaster.


----------



## Griffo

Rwanda from Black Cat Coffee. How's this shot look?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719

This...not on there website that I can see, from the last @DogandHat sub, its lush & would reorder without hesitation


----------



## jaffro

********** said:


> This...not on there website that I can see, from the last @DogandHat sub, its lush & would reorder without hesitation


 I absolutely hammered my way through a bag of this when I got it from dog & hat. Great coffee!

North Star have a washed and natural version of the same bean from Tanzania (think a different bean to the vagabond one though). Really interesting to try and both are awesome.


----------



## DogandHat

********** said:


> This...not on there website that I can see, from the last @DogandHat sub, its lush & would reorder without hesitation


 Ah yes, we managed to sweet talk Paul at Vagabond into allocating us all the greens they had of this in the warehouse as an exclusive... Sorry :-s


----------



## tsouthwell

Some black cat 'Workshop Espresso' blend. The first couple of shots I pulled were bad but after that I started pulling some great ones with my flair. Tried it with a moka too and got some really nice acidity but haven't had time to play around more with it in the moka


----------



## supersemps

Some lovely Hasbean Ana Sora. Simple Mellita style filter to start the day. 15g:250ml is just perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Power Freak

I'm currently drinking Assembly's Monteverde (anaerobic caturra)... It's tropical fruits and bubblegum galore.

It is one of the most confusing beans I've used as an espresso to date (roasted as "filter"). I may have lost my mind but I dialed it in to a recipe of: 16.5g in to 50g out, 0s pre-infuse and 14s shot pull(!) (temp at full whack for my machine)... It still has a big body and mouthfeel and the flavour is intense - no sourness or "under extracted" sort of notes, aftertaste is clean as you like. Pulling a more "traditional" recipe and you're left with a bit of harsh bitterness in the aftertaste, not bad but could be improved... If I saw a cafe pulling a shot like this I'd probably walk away but sometimes you get oddball coffees that need a crazy technique.


----------



## Bagpu55

Just started my black cat yellow bourbon. Miles off on my grind and pouring through fast but still tastes good. Few more days of hand grind action and hopefully will have it nailed.


----------



## winterlight

Forgot to mention this one last week, but I really enjoyed Gold Box's Rwanda Ruvumbu (a tongue twister if ever there was one)

Lots of cherry and lime bursting out at first with a slight chocolate and spice aftertaste.


----------



## Stu Beck

Bagpu55 said:


> Just started my black cat yellow bourbon. Miles off on my grind and pouring through fast but still tastes good. Few more days of hand grind action and hopefully will have it nailed.


 Finished off my bag today, loved this one 😋


----------



## Dave double bean

Just a sneaky 7th one









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

@Dave double bean 7 double espressos before 3pm? Our caffeine tolerance is vastly different, I'd literally die.


----------



## Dave double bean

Tbh, it's 3 X 18g which is 6 plus a can of Pepsi = 7

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsouthwell

tsouthwell said:


> Some black cat 'Workshop Espresso' blend. The first couple of shots I pulled were bad but after that I started pulling some great ones with my flair. Tried it with a moka too and got some really nice acidity but haven't had time to play around more with it in the moka


 Finished my Workshop and trying out their Early Morning Blend. Have to say I'm not really a fan - it's a bit too earthy for me. Spend ages trying to dial it in on my flair yesterday and nothing seemed to work so I tried cupping it this morning and I think that it just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Philip HN

My first delivery of beans from Butterworth & Son: their Signature 4 Bean Blend which I believe has been around for quite some time. Whenever I get beans that are new to me I always call the roastery for a general coffee chat that will include their tasting notes/recipe, so off the back of that I set the R58 to a 106° brew temperature (93° with offset), and dialled in a 20g dose for a 1:2 ratio in 30 seconds. The result was a delicious espresso, lovely juicy fruit with dark chocolate finish. In my customary latte chaser the espresso held its own and delivered a very soft but appealing drink. Depending on my frame of mind that is often exactly what I want but tomorrow I may reduce the milk volume a little to see how that plays out. Overall very happy indeed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

So last week I had Black Cat the workshop blend, which was a nice comforting milk drink , sweet with just enough acidity to keep it going, need two weeks rest for me to get the best from.

This week something from Thompson's -

https://www.thomsonscoffee.com/collections/coffees/products/colombia-sweet-valley

Drinking it as an iced latte at the moment, really sweet , supplied notes are white chocolate, blueberry and cranberry.

The whites chocolate is more of the way it kinda coats the mouth , mouth feel , then its sweet with some acidity at the end.


----------



## catpuccino

Pic from last night but still enjoying this Peruvian espresso from William and Johnson. Very smooth, very sweet, lots of caramel.


----------



## thejewk

I'm on my second lot of Kenya Blue Mountain from Black Cat at the minute, and got my best cup yet this morning. About 10 minutes in the Clever Dripper, black as a moonless night. A little citrus and some berry acidity, nice and sweet with plenty of depth.

I'm just hoping my freezer experiments have worked out and that the rest of the batch is just as good when I get to it.


----------



## jj-x-ray

After a disappointing offering from dark arts, I am thoroughly enjoying Extract roasters cast iron blend... Hitting the notes of cocoa and cherry perfectly, really tasty as espresso


----------



## Breezy

Bagpu55 said:


> Just started my black cat yellow bourbon. Miles off on my grind and pouring through fast but still tastes good. Few more days of hand grind action and hopefully will have it nailed.





Stu Beck said:


> Finished off my bag today, loved this one 😋


 what kind of method / extraction time were you guys using with the yellow bourbon?


----------



## Bagpu55

Breezy said:


> what kind of method / extraction time were you guys using with the yellow bourbon?


 Was using 17.5g vst. Times vary from 22-30 seconds for 35g out. but I do hand grind. I have found this bean more sensitive to over tapping the basket in my prep. But again the taste is always good and sweet


----------



## Stu Beck

Breezy said:


> what kind of method / extraction time were you guys using with the yellow bourbon?


 Aeropress normally using a 15g dose for a total volume of 250ml. Some short brews, some longer steeps, it's generally quite forgiving so I often play around with the times to see how the flavours develop.


----------



## Bigonroad

Been using a moka pot with decaf beans whilst camping quite a lot over the last month. i like the smokey taste!


----------



## Stu Beck

Honduran from Django today, long steep in the aeropress gave a nice brew full of citrus notes (mostly lemon) without being too acidic.

Think the Ugandan natural has been my favourite so far from the samples sent in my first sub delivery, would defo recommend this roaster based on what I've sampled 👍


----------



## grumpyjag

Black Cat Columbian Yellow Bourbon. Bit strange, it says it's fully washed but I'm getting a lot of the flavours I associate with natural unwashed coffees.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

grumpyjag said:


> Black Cat Columbian Yellow Bourbon. Bit strange, it says it's fully washed but I'm getting a lot of the flavours I associate with natural unwashed coffees.


 Funkiest washed coffee we have had on for sure. I love it!


----------



## winterlight

Currently glugging my way through Hasbean's infamous Ana Sora from Ethiopia.

It's always solid and dependable with predominantly blueberry aromas and a nice Palma Violets flavour on the back. Not really picking up on the pale honey, but it tastes fairly sweet from the other flavours already.

Pretty certain it would be a great choice for introducing the uninitiated into the delights of specialty coffee.


----------



## grumpyjag

On to Black Cat's Guatemala Todosantarita. Love it. Excellant in milk drinks.


----------



## Philip HN

Back to Butterworth's signature four bean blend


----------



## Moparman

Nice cup of decaf this morning from New Ground Coffee in Oxford. Made in an Aeropress.


----------



## Dunk

Found this in the freezer. What a banger. Orange, caramel and cocoa!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Fo

Square Mile Duromina. Sweet, juicy washed Ethiopian. I'm on a little break with the in-laws so got the FP out. Deeeelish. That Hoffman FP method is always a win. 👍


----------



## MWJB

Plot Guji, Gesha courtesy of @Mrboots2u (many thanks).

Exceptionally clean, fruity without tartness or sourness (a bit like Wrigleys Juicy fruit) & some floral/cereal notes to counterpoint. A real treat.

24g at 81.5g on Niche (no NFC disk). Chemex with Japanese V60 paper & steel straw down the spout.

0:00 Bloom 40g/40s, no stir.

0:40 pour in spirals up to 120g.

1:20 up to 200g starting round the edge, finishing down middle once a depth of liquid above the bed.

2:00 up to 280g down middle.

2:40 up to 360g down middle.

Dry bed 3:57 for this brew (3:30 to a bit over 4:00 might be normal for other coffees).


----------



## L&R

Ethiopia Sidama Caffe Lusso Coffee Roasters 18/36 54s Vesuvius/Monolith Max


----------



## jj-x-ray

the last of my kilos worth of Cast Iron from Extract 

its been so good, syrupy sweet and chocolatey and extremely forgiving of my poor and inconsistent technique...........ill prob buy another kilo


----------



## Dave double bean

La Pavoni loveliness and some Crankhouse









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsouthwell

Dave double bean said:


> La Pavoni loveliness and some Crankhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


I hope that shot tasted as good as it looks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean

tsouthwell said:


> I hope that shot tasted as good as it looks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It did

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Not had much from Hasbean before, as they can be a bit pricey. Decided to push the boat out a bit last month, as the tasting notes seemed interesting!

Defrosted last night, quite strong vanilla boozy and sweet but drying/thick fruitiness. Got the pear but watermelon not that prominent. Good though????


----------



## AB_89

Nicely balanced cup from Hasbean.

Struggling to extract the tasting notes recently with my Aeropress though .


----------



## MildredM

So pleased I jumped on the @DogandHat bandwagon this month 😁 this Colonna is a stunner.

16g/39s/36g works straight or with 85g milk.

It is fresh and clean, like a crisp (not dry or too sweet) white wine, with raspberries. Absolutely love it 😁


----------



## jaffro

MildredM said:


> So pleased I jumped on the @DogandHat bandwagon this month 😁 this Colonna is a stunner.
> 
> 16g/39s/36g works straight or with 85g milk.
> 
> It is fresh and clean, like a crisp (not dry or too sweet) white wine, with raspberries. Absolutely love it 😁
> 
> View attachment 44707


 I haven't had the Colonna as a spro yet, but it's amazing as a pourover!

It's been a belter of a month for dog & hat. Square Mile's filter blend has been keeping me company on a camping trip with the feldgrind and Aeropress (I'll post a picture when I get them off the camera...) and La Cuesta (also from SM) has just christened my new espresso cup... 😊









I'll try the Colonna as espresso next, assume your recipe is with a 15g VST? I'll have a crack!


----------



## jaffro

Here we go, yesterday morning's brew courtesy of @DogandHat 😊


----------



## KTD

Wonderland's (local roaster) Guatemalan, great all rounder of a coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

Went to see family in Sheffield this weekend and picked this up from a farm shop,

Tasting notes of stone fruits, strawberry and honey sweetness

You could smell the honey, not to acidic and a nice sweet aftertaste.

17g in 35g out in 40sec,


----------



## winterlight

AB_89 said:


> Nicely balanced cup from Hasbean.
> 
> Struggling to extract the tasting notes recently with my Aeropress though .
> 
> View attachment 44693


 I should be getting a bag of these next week! The tasting notes sound like such an odd combination, so can't wait to see what it's like.


----------



## Michael87

jj-x-ray said:


> the last of my kilos worth of Cast Iron from Extract
> 
> its been so good, syrupy sweet and chocolatey and extremely forgiving of my poor and inconsistent technique...........ill prob buy another kilo


 That sounds great. I've been looking for something like this! just ordered 1kg


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## L&R

Goat Story Ethiopia Mulish


----------



## MildredM

Mmmmmmm yummy Sweet Shop here this morning 

16g/67s/36g for the first one which great, slightly adjustment bringing it to 46s for the next one tasted pretty much the same. So good I went for a 3rd, a FW 😁


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> Mmmmmmm yummy Sweet Shop here this morning
> 
> 16g/67s/36g for the first one which great, slightly adjustment bringing it to 46s for the next one tasted pretty much the same. So good I went for a 3rd, a FW 😁
> 
> View attachment 44871


 Slight adjustment from 67 seconds to 46....that says a lot.....LOL


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@MildredM - I liked the bag I had the other month, it was really nice but a bit strange. What flavours were you getting if you don't mind me asking?

Best results for me were <6bar, main taste was very sweet like a cross between the fruit layers on liquorice all sorts and flavoured cake frosting. Made a wicked latte though.


----------



## MildredM

Northern_Monkey said:


> @MildredM - I liked the bag I had the other month, it was really nice but a bit strange. What flavours were you getting if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Best results for me were <6bar, main taste was very sweet like a cross between the fruit layers on liquorice all sorts and flavoured cake frosting. Made a wicked latte though.


 Yes! I know exactly what you mean - I had it earlier this year and I kept thinking someone had put sugar in my coffee! It was sort of overpowering and odd.

Now it is sweet but way more balanced - reminded me of how it used to taste.


----------



## Dave double bean

Niiice
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos

Black Cat Chocolate Point - Had 2 lattes so far, via Aeropress, and the chocolate notes really blow through the milk. Fantastic 👍😁


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Jammy chocolate, what is not too like!


----------



## Dave double bean

Marvellous























Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro

Now 8 days post roast, so thought I'd try out this guy...

For filter and straight espresso I'm tending to like clean, complex coffees. Sometimes some additional funk.

This guy is exactly what black cat said. Bags of sweetness. Totally unbalanced. Absolute fruit bomb. In a flat white all I want is the taste of fruit and cream and this is absolutely on the money!

Excuse my sketchy latte art... I'm about 3 coffees short of being at all functional today.


----------



## tsouthwell

Dave double bean said:


> Marvellous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 Beautiful shot


----------



## grumpyjag

World Peace by Dark Arts Coffee, it's brilliant, sweet and acidic: loved it. Recently had Lost Highway by the same people and it was just, you know, coffee. Couldn't be bothered making a post about it. This stuff rocks though. Maybe not Origin/Black Cat/Thompson's level but not far off.


----------



## Dave double bean

And again, can't tell you enough how good this is























Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJV8

Colombian Belalcazar as a V60 from Coffee By The Casuals, courtesy of our own @filthynines. Delicious, the digestives definitely come through, just with an added fruit layer.


----------



## Irisco

I have just opened "San Antonio" from Origin. I am fairly new to espresso and its a tartaric fermentation with notes of blackberry, red apple and caramel apparently. I have never tasted anything like it, its really fruity and light and so different to anything else I have had but very nice. I would definitely buy again.


----------



## Dunk

This. It's amazing. Literally can't get enough of it. So many flavours going on!

High recommend it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Just got stuck into this bag of yummyness from @Coffee by the Casuals 😁

It is gorgeous! 16g/52s/37g

Fruity and that clean crispness I really like.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

MildredM said:


> Just got stuck into this bag of yummyness from @Coffee by the Casuals 😁
> 
> It is gorgeous! 16g/52s/37g
> 
> Fruity and that clean crispness I really like.
> 
> View attachment 45357


 I love this @MildredM! Thanks so much for sharing. Nice colour coordination, too!

Interestingly, after we purchased this bean we found out it is also offered by a firm forum favourite. I have tasted both, and let's just say I'm very happy with how ours turned out.


----------



## PD2020

winterlight said:


> I should be getting a bag of these next week! The tasting notes sound like such an odd combination, so can't wait to see what it's like.


 Hi @winterlight. How did Ayehu work for you? I tried it as espresso but as a newbie didn't know how to dial it in. Did you get nice results out out it?


----------



## winterlight

PD2020 said:


> Hi @winterlight. How did Ayehu work for you? I tried it as espresso but as a newbie didn't know how to dial it in. Did you get nice results out out it?


 I've only had a few cups of it so far - through my V60 - as I've been trying to let it rest. I haven't picked up on any green mango in it, but certainly lots of treacle and chocolate. In fact, it's got a much stronger taste than I usually go for, I'm more a light to medium roast kind of guy.

I'm going to start on it again tomorrow and carry on experimenting with grind size to see if I can get any mango!


----------



## MWJB

Foundry, Costa Rica, Finca San Fransisco, natural - tasty red fruit/berry (red grape notes, I won't argue with that).

14g at 82 on Niche (no NFC disk)

Kalita Uno - 20g poured every 20s until 200g total. Dry bed at 3:16.


----------



## Rapid

What's in my cup this morning? Filth from my old B2C as I await delivery of my new grinder! I didn't realise how much of a coffee snob I'd become until screwing my face up when I tasted it.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Indian Blend in an Americano.

Quite good.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Rapid said:


> Filth from my old B2C


 Hows the contrast between this and your previous set up.

Is B2C really so bad?


----------



## Rapid

Blue_Cafe said:


> Is B2C really so bad?


 Yes 😂

In fairness, I cba to spend the time faffing around getting it to my taste for the sake of a few days. The biggest issue with B2C (mine anyway) is that nothing is transparent in what you do. So getting adjustments right is extremely difficult and of course, not precise in the slightest. Define 'weak', 'medium' and 'strong'. What does that even mean? 10g? 12g? 14g in? Then define 'short', 'long' 'extra long' etc. Then of course you have the in built grinder. The less said about that the better.....

I'm pretty fuming with my grinder situation. I've just heard back from the company I ordered it from after chasing them up. Turns out that their website advertising it as in stock was blatantly lying and consequently I'm having to wait an extra week. In the meantime I sold my current/past grinder to a member. This poor service shouldn't resulting in them having to wait so I posted it promptly and I'll have to drink B2C through gritted teeth for a week. I should have paid a bit more and gone to Black Cat!

I only really drink V60's now days, so the only essential thing I need is a grinder.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Rapid said:


> Yes 😂
> 
> In fairness, I cba to spend the time faffing around getting it to my taste for the sake of a few days. The biggest issue with B2C (mine anyway) is that nothing is transparent in what you do. So getting adjustments right is extremely difficult and of course, not precise in the slightest. Define 'weak', 'medium' and 'strong'. What does that even mean? 10g? 12g? 14g in? Then define 'short', 'long' 'extra long' etc. Then of course you have the in built grinder. The less said about that the better.....
> 
> I'm pretty fuming with my grinder situation. I've just heard back from the company I ordered it from after chasing them up. Turns out that their website advertising it as in stock was blatantly lying and consequently I'm having to wait an extra week. In the meantime I sold my current/past grinder to a member. This poor service shouldn't resulting in them having to wait so I posted it promptly and I'll have to drink B2C through gritted teeth for a week. I should have paid a bit more and gone to Black Cat!
> 
> I only really drink V60's now days, so the only essential thing I need is a grinder.


 I hear you on the faff. Sometimes you just want a cuppa.

Advertising something in stock, when it isn't, is a twunts trick. You have my sympathy there. Which site was it so that we can avoid it in future?

I promised to use your V60 recipe. I now have a Melitta something (Copy) so i should get round to it. I am a bit wary i might prefer the £2 filter over the £££ espresso though!


----------



## Rapid

Blue_Cafe said:


> I hear you on the faff. Sometimes you just want a cuppa.
> 
> Advertising something in stock, when it isn't, is a twunts trick. You have my sympathy there. Which site was it so that we can avoid it in future?
> 
> I promised to use your V60 recipe. I now have a Melitta something (Copy) so i should get round to it. I am a bit wary i might prefer the £2 filter over the £££ espresso though!


 Oh don't worry, I'll be naming and shaming them. I'm just waiting for them to respond to my question about their stock system and see if they live up to their word of delivering 'early next week'.

The pour over is just a substitute for an americano really and that's how I drink my coffee. If you like a good americano it's possible you will prefer a pour over to it! Different beans suit one or the other anyway so you'll have to try a variety of beans and see what you think.

What grinder are you using?


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Rapid said:


> Oh don't worry, I'll be naming and shaming them. I'm just waiting for them to respond to my question about their stock system and see if they live up to their word of delivering 'early next week'.
> 
> The pour over is just a substitute for an americano really and that's how I drink my coffee. If you like a good americano it's possible you will prefer a pour over to it! Different beans suit one or the other anyway so you'll have to try a variety of beans and see what you think.
> 
> What grinder are you using?


 I only really like Americano......

The Grinder is a SGP rebadge. Not terrible, Not great.


----------



## Rapid

Blue_Cafe said:


> I only really like Americano......
> 
> The Grinder is a SGP rebadge. Not terrible, Not great.


 As long as it can go coarser (comparative adjective) without being ridiculous on fines it should be fine. I'm not overly familiar with it but I think it's considered reasonably multipurpose? So it should be fine for this purpose.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Rapid said:


> As long as it can go coarser (comparative adjective) without being ridiculous on fines it should be fine. I'm not overly familiar with it but I think it's considered reasonably multipurpose? So it should be fine for this purpose.


 It's why i bought it. I wasn't so invested in espresso that i wanted to limit myself to a grinder which couldn't stretch both ways and my circumstances don't stretch to having more than one grinder.

I'm gonna make a brew right now in fact.....


----------



## Zeak

Got this "lightly roaster" micro lot bean from Guatemala as a part of my Union sub (got it as a gift) and I'm just curious - can this count as light roast? To me it's on the darker side of medium. Speaking of Union, I'm kinda sad that none of the 8 bags I got from them were nice. Had high hopes for the last two rare ones but nope, passable (tried it as espresso, V60, Aeropress).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zeak said:


> Got this "lightly roaster" micro lot bean from Guatemala as a part of my Union sub (got it as a gift) and I'm just curious - can this count as light roast? To me it's on the darker side of medium. Speaking of Union, I'm kinda sad that none of the 8 bags I got from them were nice. Had high hopes for the last two rare ones but nope, passable (tried it as espresso, V60, Aeropress).
> 
> View attachment 45691


 Outer colour doesn't tell the whole story of a roast profile

it doesn't loo Dark to me tbh but dark , light , medium are such subjective terms , one mans dark is another mans medium


----------



## MildredM

Something totally different here this evening.

16g/16s pi then 36s/36g

I didn't like this one without milk but it's growing on me with. Had to re read the label and notes. Barrel aged, not sure I've had that before!


----------



## StevenG91

I am Scotsmam who has enjoyed many coffees roasted down south. However, I have never tried a Scottish coffee roaster, so I decided to bite the bullet and try a roaster a little closer to home, and I've not been disappointed. I tried Artisan Coffee's Janszoon blend which makes for a creamy chocolatey cup of delicious espresso. It's roasted medium dark and it's damn good. I can highly reccomend 🙂


----------



## MildredM

StevenG91 said:


> I am Scotsmam who has enjoyed many coffees roasted down south. However, I have never tried a Scottish coffee roaster, so I decided to bite the bullet and try a roaster a little closer to home, and I've not been disappointed. I tried Artisan Coffee's Janszoon blend which makes for a creamy chocolatey cup of delicious espresso. It's roasted medium dark and it's damn good. I can highly reccomend 🙂
> 
> View attachment 45733


 Sounds good! I love their beg designs - you've reminded me I haven't had anything from them for ages. Going to go look now


----------



## J_Fo

StevenG91 said:


> I am Scotsmam who has enjoyed many coffees roasted down south. However, I have never tried a Scottish coffee roaster, so I decided to bite the bullet and try a roaster a little closer to home, and I've not been disappointed. I tried Artisan Coffee's Janszoon blend which makes for a creamy chocolatey cup of delicious espresso. It's roasted medium dark and it's damn good. I can highly reccomend 🙂
> 
> View attachment 45733


 I stayed by their shop in Bruntsfield for the festival last year.

Picked up a bag of Kenyan beans for my aeropress. Some of the best beans I've had. Pricey but really that good. Great flat white and pastries too!

Edit: @StevenG91

Re great Scottish roasters, I'd give Steampunk a go as well. Really good. They're actually this month's LSOL offering but not sure if there's any spots left... 👍😊


----------



## StevenG91

MildredM said:


> Sounds good! I love their beg designs - you've reminded me I haven't had anything from them for ages. Going to go look now


 I like there bag designs too 🙂. I'm ashamed I've not tried any roasters from Scotland haha. I've got some coffee coming from Glen Lyon Coffee Roasters in the scottish Highlands too, I'll post an update when I recieve.


----------



## StevenG91

J_Fo said:


> I stayed by their shop in Bruntsfield for the festival last year.
> 
> Picked up a bag of Kenyan beans for my aeropress. Some of the best beans I've had. Pricey but really that good. Great flat white and pastries too!


 I'll work my way through the Janszoon and then branch out and try some of their other coffees. I don't mind paying a bit extra for a good offering, us Scotsman ain't always tight 😂😂


----------



## Griffo

Costa Rica from Black Cat Coffee. Really nice, reminds me of the Rwanda we were all raving about from there with the berry flavours.


----------



## MildredM

Well, this is different! A rummage in the freezer to find a pre lockdown vac-packed bag from HasBean. Reminds me of white sauce with rum my mum used to serve with Christmas pud!

16.5g/47s/37g

A pity they haven't got any more otherwise I'd have stocked up!

Opening your Kenya beans tomorrow @Coffee by the Casuals 😁


----------



## jaffro

StevenG91 said:


> I like there bag designs too 🙂. I'm ashamed I've not tried any roasters from Scotland haha. I've got some coffee coming from Glen Lyon Coffee Roasters in the scottish Highlands too, I'll post an update when I recieve.


 Good choice! I visited them sometime last year when staying by Loch Tay. Great roaster, had to try some of their Bolivian beans because they were so passionate about them... No regrets, great roaster 😊


----------



## StevenG91

jaffro said:


> Good choice! I visited them sometime last year when staying by Loch Tay. Great roaster, had to try some of their Bolivian beans because they were so passionate about them... No regrets, great roaster 😊


 I'm not enjoying the beans as much as I should be at the moment as I'm travelling in the Highlands without my LP Europiccola 😔.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## matted

Black cat coffee's Las Margaritas Columbia. Rummy and fruity for sure.


----------



## Zeak

MildredM said:


> Something totally different here this evening.
> 
> 16g/16s pi then 36s/36g
> 
> I didn't like this one without milk but it's growing on me with. Had to re read the label and notes. Barrel aged, not sure I've had that before!
> 
> View attachment 45716
> 
> 
> View attachment 45717


 Was about to post about this actually. Got a 250g bag last week and even though it's a bit early post-roast I decided to give it a go. Damn boy! That thing's boozy! When having it through a v60 and Aeropress it almost doesn't taste like coffee at all (in a good and interesting way). In espresso (with milk) it's also super funky, just how I like it these days. We had these liquor-filled candies back home with sugar coating inside to stop them leaking and it's very close in taste somehow. Highly recommended to everyone who's into some extra levels of fermentation.


----------



## StevenG91

MildredM said:


> Sounds good! I love their beg designs - you've reminded me I haven't had anything from them for ages. Going to go look now


 Mildred, I've never frozen beans before. Do they need to rest a couple of days to thaw/dry out?


----------



## MildredM

StevenG91 said:


> Mildred, I've never frozen beans before. Do they need to rest a couple of days to thaw/dry out?


 There's a thread somewhere about vac packing and freezing. Personally, I let them rest for 7 days, vac pack the whole (original) bag of beans (inside a vac bag) and then freeze. I then defrost and use as normal. This works for me! Some people tape the little valve, some decant into other containers.

I have just had a quick search, it is worth reading through a few threads and then decide what will work for you! Search for vac packing ore freezing beans etc.


----------



## CJV8

StevenG91 said:


> I tried Artisan Coffee's Janszoon blend which makes for a creamy chocolatey cup of delicious espresso.


 That's still our baseline coffee, always superb.


----------



## J_Fo

Uganda Bukonzo Dream courtesy of 87 Plus Roasters.

https://eightysevenplus.com/

I think I'm right in saying it was roasted for filter and a V60 was delicious, really fruity and lots of funk, but I love coffee like this in a flat white so just had one of those and it was gorgeous, really boozy, wish I had enough left for another! Lost a shot dialling in but it was totes worth it 

Thanks for the sample @mattyperu I'm a bit overstocked at the mo but I'll definitely be picking some bags up from you in the future 👍


----------



## StevenG91

MildredM said:


> There's a thread somewhere about vac packing and freezing. Personally, I let them rest for 7 days, vac pack the whole (original) bag of beans (inside a vac bag) and then freeze. I then defrost and use as normal. This works for me! Some people tape the little valve, some decant into other containers.
> 
> I have just had a quick search, it is worth reading through a few threads and then decide what will work for you! Search for vac packing ore freezing beans etc.


 I'll have a wee gander. I can only try it.


----------



## Jony

When I try to upload from my phone it just won't do it since the last update. Still on Kiss the Hippo


----------



## mattyperu

J_Fo said:


> Uganda Bukonzo Dream courtesy of 87 Plus Roasters.
> 
> https://eightysevenplus.com/
> 
> I think I'm right in saying it was roasted for filter and a V60 was delicious, really fruity and lots of funk, but I love coffee like this in a flat white so just had one of those and it was gorgeous, really boozy, wish I had enough left for another! Lost a shot dialling in but it was totes worth it
> 
> Thanks for the sample @mattyperu I'm a bit overstocked at the mo but I'll definitely be picking some bags up from you in the future 👍


 Good to hear, glad you liked it! 👍


----------



## Bulls6000

Perception Coffee roaster Brazil Pinot. Very fruity and boozy flavours as V60 😋


----------



## Rhys

When in Poland..

Ordered 4 bags off coffee from a Polish micro-roaster in Warsaw. Had it delivered to 'Babcia's Farm' in the the rural depths near Latowicz (nearest place with shops). They roast to spec so ordered 2 bags of Ethiopian Bookkisa (500g filter and 250g espresso roast). Also ordered a Kenyan Karura SL-28/SL-34 espresso roast and a Honduras Donaldo Fiallos in filter roast.

Tasting notes of the Ethiopian are Forest Fruits, Banana and Muscovado Sugar (for those who can't be arsed looking up Google translate :classic_rolleyes: )

Banana tasting notes are a new one on me, and I think @Mrboots2u and @jeebsyhave come across this before, but I did get a hint and am assured by Goodcoffee.pl that it does have banana sweetness and tasting notes. I've got 3/4 of a kilo to put that to the test :classic_biggrin: The Kenyan though, is a knockout espresso... Rhubarb coming through and was mentioned by my other half and her 75 year old mum when put through the Moka Pot (and Hario handgrinder) on the farm. There are loads of Polish micro roaster, and so far the ones I've contacted don't ship to the UK, so grabbed this chance to try some.


----------



## Griffo

Gaslight espresso blend by The Roastery @ Bella Barista. Got it free with my new machine.

Enjoying it, especially in a cappuccino!


----------



## AB_89

Has anyone ordered any of the 2 new Geisha coffees from Horsham? Wondering whether to give them a go


----------



## winterlight

Just about finished my bag of Hasbean's Ethiopia Ayehu Natural and, sadly, not managed to get much out of it. It's a darker roast than I would usually go for, so that's probably the main reason I haven't got on with it.

Flavours are pretty strong and on a finer grind - through a V60 - there was definite hints of treacle and dark chocolate. On a coarser grind it was less intense and a hint of lemon in the background. Even at the coarser grind, though, there was some bitterness lurking on the aftertaste. Didn't come close to getting any of the green mango notes that Hasbean suggested either.

It was a little disappointing, but still better than anything I'd have picked up at the supermarket. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## jaffro

Thought I'd give this guy a go in a milk drink. Washed Honduras from @DogandHat, honey, citrus and floral notes. 16:36 in 38 seconds - I'll probably go a tad coarser next time.

Cut through the milk really well (to be fair it's only a 150ml flat white) and the sweetness really came through. I'll try a spro later and see if I can get some of the citrus and floral notes out 😊 aiming for more like 32-34 seconds I reckon...

Nice enough in filter too, but haven't quite hit the sweet spot yet. Still experimenting!


----------



## Griffo

Gaslight again by Bella Barista. Getting better at steaming milk on the Profitec Pro 600!


----------



## Snakehips

...... not a lot.......









....... 'twas delicious!!


----------



## mmmatron

Extract's Unkle Funka...wow...amazing...big pineapple funkiness. Up there with one of my favourites this year (big boots to fill!)


----------



## StevenG91

mmmatron said:


> Extract's Unkle Funka...wow...amazing...big pineapple funkiness. Up there with one of my favourites this year (big boots to fill!)


 I might just have to order some 👌👌


----------



## SDM

mmmatron said:


> Extract's Unkle Funka...wow...amazing...big pineapple funkiness. Up there with one of my favourites this year (big boots to fill!)


 I'm loving this too... Good thing, as I don't normally buy kilogram bags, being the only coffee drinker.

The other bag I have open at the moment is the Black Cat LSOL. The contrast between the flavour of the two beans complement each other well.

The Black Cat is much more subtle, Unkle Funka has all the subtlety of a sledgehammer. I think 3 cups a day of the Unkle Funka could get a bit overwhelming.


----------



## earthflattener

Just started Unkle Funka today. Not dialled in yet, too bitter, so I consigned it to a cortado. It had no problem letting me know about it's presence though. Like a three year old with pots and a wooden spoon.


----------



## MildredM

Lovely, tasty Columbia Buesaco courtesy of @DogandHat alongside the new edition of the Lever Magazine 😁

16g/47s/36g reduced the pinto 4.2 for this one. Really enjoying it, really almond taste as it cools.


----------



## filthynines

Must say I would 100% have got involved with Uncle Funka, except I still have about 200g of Black Cat LSOL left, and the new LSOL is on its way any moment.

Extract must be suffering. Offering wholesale prices on 1kg bags to consumers is probably not their first choice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> Must say I would 100% have got involved with Uncle Funka, except I still have about 200g of Black Cat LSOL left, and the new LSOL is on its way any moment.
> 
> Extract must be suffering. Offering wholesale prices on 1kg bags to consumers is probably not their first choice.


 Your seeing a lot more discounts now from roasters who looked like they had largeish wholesale accounts .

At some point this is going to bite there is increased margin in retail v wholesale but everyone seems to get trying to get a bite of this cherry as cafes and restaurants and bars footfall drops. Plus one suspects their wholesale prices are a function of the volume they buy , some will have committed to that volume already , some will have dropped orders .


----------



## NutTool

Silver Oak Coffee - Smallholders of Inza Cauca, Colombia.

Really like it, nicely roasted. I find Silver Oak can miss the mark on some other origins, but I always like their Colombian.


----------



## mmmatron

earthflattener said:


> Just started Unkle Funka today. Not dialled in yet, too bitter, so I consigned it to a cortado. It had no problem letting me know about it's presence though. Like a three year old with pots and a wooden spoon.


 I had to go quite a bit coarser than expected.


----------



## CJV8

"C".


----------



## Stu Beck

Cracked open the sample of Ugandan Bukonzo Dream from https://eightysevenplus.com

Sweet sweet strawberry notes with a hint of peach, fantastic! Brewed with a 15min steep in the aeropress.

Thanks again @mattyperu 👍


----------



## MWJB

Roastworks, Rwanda Huye Mountain: Picked this up with my groceries from Ocado (roasted 18/9), delicious red fruit/hibiscus. 1st brew had a little more of the black tea hints, but pushing up the extraction got me more into the red fruit.

14g ground at 82 on Niche (no NFC disk). Bartleet 3 hole drip cone.

20g poured every 20s, then another 5g added after hitting 200g, so 205g brew water total. Dry bed 3:47.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Irisco

A great result finally! (how hard can it be!!!) Timings , weights, grinds all came together and delivered the most lovely fruity, sweet espresso. 15/32 in 35 secs.


----------



## filthynines

Hospital coffee. Awful. Gamed the bean to cup machine so I got a double espresso plus a flat white. Now I have to add two sugars to make it palatable.

I do have a small flask of our Colombian Belalcazar in reserve, though.


----------



## StevenG91

filthynines said:


> Hospital coffee. Awful. Gamed the bean to cup machine so I got a double espresso plus a flat white. Now I have to add two sugars to make it palatable.
> 
> I do have a small flask of our Colombian Belalcazar in reserve, though.


 I work in the hospital and there is nothing worse than hospital coffee. I've taken to bringing a pour over cup.


----------



## filthynines

StevenG91 said:


> I work in the hospital and there is nothing worse than hospital coffee. I've taken to bringing a pour over cup.


 The Walsall Manor hospital has a costa franchise which is extortionate. I'm legitimately looking into trying to take over. It would be expensive, but I have no doubt it's a captive market!


----------



## StevenG91

filthynines said:


> The Walsall Manor hospital has a costa franchise which is extortionate. I'm legitimately looking into trying to take over. It would be expensive, but I have no doubt it's a captive market!


 Anything would be better than burned tasting coffee 😂. Saying that a Costa is a step up from the instant coffee crap at my hospital.


----------



## catpuccino

Kimmo said:


> View attachment 46291


 Got about 400g of this left, a tricky one to tame but makes a very lively almost funky sweet espresso with a strong almond nutty finish. It pairs exceptionally well with milk.


----------



## catpuccino

filthynines said:


> The Walsall Manor hospital has a costa franchise which is extortionate. I'm legitimately looking into trying to take over. It would be expensive, but I have no doubt it's a captive market!


 I had between 30 and 40 cups of coffee from the NNUH Costa back in March just before lockdown, a truly miserable time and most of them appropriately miserable - so I can't fault them for capturing the mood of the place. However, on one of the days, a staff member working there clearly knew what they were doing. Lovely textured milk, good latte art (tricky given the soup bowls Costa serve their drinks in) and the espresso was, frankly, like drinking a hot chocolate. I don't know how they did it, and they didn't return during my time visiting....but it really was a little glimmer of something good which was much needed and I'm surprised how often I think about it.


----------



## StevenG91

Today's offering, another great coffee from Artisan. A sweet cup from El Salvador, Finca Don Jaime👌


----------



## MildredM

Flat white with the yummy Kenya Rukira from Coffee by the Casuals 😁

16.2g/49s/37g

Fruity milkshake 🤣


----------



## StevenG91

MildredM said:


> Flat white with the yummy Kenya Rukira from Coffee by the Casuals 😁
> 
> 16.2g/49s/37g
> 
> Fruity milkshake 🤣
> 
> View attachment 46373


 I'll get round to trying coffee by the casuals. Just too many roasters to try.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo

catpuccino said:


> Got about 400g of this left, a tricky one to tame but makes a very lively almost funky sweet espresso with a strong almond nutty finish. It pairs exceptionally well with milk.


 Really nice with milk.


----------



## 24774

catpuccino said:


> Got about 400g of this left, a tricky one to tame but makes a very lively almost funky sweet espresso with a strong almond nutty finish. It pairs exceptionally well with milk.


 'Oh he knows his stuff, I like the sound of that, checks website, sees price...girlfriend asks what I'm looking at, NOTHING BABE!, destroys laptop'.


----------



## matted

A big cup of Seattle's finest*

Not really. Enjoying this rave coffee very much, liking the citrus sweetness of it.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/filter-coffee/products/indonesia-kerinci-honey?variant=36165550047400

*There must be better coffee in Seattle, it has been 18 years since I went


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely
















Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo

Playing with the temperatures. Made a better shot earlier with higher heat.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Hairy_Hogg

One of next months LSOL samples, tasty and nom (cannot say more... )









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenG91

Finally got round to trying Uncle Funka 👌👌 strange but moreish


----------



## Michael87

Happy shopper GOLD ROAST.

... Ran out of beans and my James gourmet simply Brazil hasn't arrived yet


----------



## simontc

StevenG91 said:


> Finally got round to trying Uncle Funka  strange but moreish
> <img alt="IMG_20201012_142449.thumb.jpg.a6ae824a8d446f7c59bf0dc33cf88237.jpg" data-fileid="46614" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_10/IMG_20201012_142449.thumb.jpg.a6ae824a8d446f7c59bf0dc33cf88237.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Wow... I like the new bags. Ive not had extract stuff for, I dunno, like 5 years or something. They had a killer version of funka and strangelove back then.

Been a while since I've posted, but just drinking a v60 of this weeks in my mug and its absolutely delightful; I feel like I've not had a kenyan in a very long time, and this one is hitting all the trad Kenyan profiles- lots of blackcurrant (though not as prominent as some I've had before), citrus and a little tea. Really good stuff.

In other news- my gaggia classic is once more in need of some work; the steam valve is knackered, won't screw in anymore. Means I can still make spro and flats but that I have to hold the valve down while brewing/waiting for steam to heat up... I will say switching the steam off is faster because of it though, so I've strangely been getting better results with milk.

I will get round to sorting it at some point but I need to grab a bolt extraction kit cos I've done that thing that it seems a great number of people do and snapped the bolt heads trying to get the valve off (this was so I could fit a new seal a few months ago, which sufficed to say didnt happen).

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## matted

Raves Monteverde - love it. Sweet bubblegum, banana and a bit of rum so far.


----------



## Irisco

The old boiler managed to pull a decent shot, but that's enough about me! Lovely tasting espresso from "North Star" on my lovely Pavoni.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Skizz

CraftHouse's Mexican 'Guadalupe Zaju', washed then barrel-aged in old bourbon casks. 16g aeropress brew this morning was a bit meh, with no detectable influence from the cask finishing. Disappointing first brew from what I hoped would be a tolerably interesting washed bean. Will tweak it and try again but otherwise it'll be back to naturals.

At the other end of the funkometer was their Costa Rican 'Don Alfonso' natural that I finished yesterday. Bit of a boozy, liquoricey tia maria thing going on. Was lovely and reminded me of Horsham's El Mirrador from last year (missed this year's) but with more chew. Wish I'd bought another bag.


----------



## Griffo

Rave's Rwanda Baho 'Disaster Relief'. Got it thinking it would be like @Black Cat Coffee Rwanda.... it's not like it. Nice, though! Plus £2 of every bag is donated.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/rwanda-baho-disaster-relie


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irisco

I regularly have decaf and I find it underwhelming and often bitter but this is exceptionally good. Really tasty ,smooth & really enjoyable. It's the best I've had so far.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Stu Beck

Another winner from Django 🐱


----------



## Jony

Crafthouse house El Muro and yet again a cracker. Last Django couldn't get it at all Osman Rene Romero, really struggled with this.


----------



## Stu Beck

Jony said:


> Crafthouse house El Muro and yet again a cracker. Last Django couldn't get it at all Osman Rene Romero, really struggled with this.


 The El Muro is going to be my second cup of the day 😉 lovely coffee indeed ☕

I got the Elias Shiifa Ethiopian from Django last month which was ace too... haven't seen the one you mention but like the look of the Costa Rican he has right now too.

The Meija was sweet and intensely fruity - Mango and grape on the tasting notes seems reasonable. Don't think I've ever tried a tomatillo mind you 😂


----------



## Jony

I've had my third pour over already, two El muro


----------



## supersemps

Lovely natural from Django.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse, Yenni Esperanza Bermudez, Finca El Paraiso, thermal shock Castillo: Sweet, syrupy yellow fruit, white wine like notes, delicious! 

14g ground on the coarser side. V60 01, 20g poured every 20s, in spirals, up to 220g total. Dry bed 3:30. Will also try a little finer & less water. Drains very fast, but don't be put off by that.


----------



## Morningfuel

I made a terrible mistake. My rave Brazil beans ran out. I like a natural process Brazil in a cafetiere - just warm, chocolatey, slightly fruity goodness that is sweet and easy.

Anyway, I needed a hit so I got the best bag I could get at short notice - Taylor's Sunday blend, or something like that. Picked as it was among the less roasted.

Awful in a cafetiere. Stale, one dimensional and fairly bitter, not much "flavour" other than coffee.

Better in a V60. Sweeter, less bitter, not complex, no acidity really, but still, a nice enough drink.

Can't wait for my coffee compass Ethiopians to arrive...


----------



## hotmetal

Ah yes, we've all played "Supermarket Sweep (ings)" at some point when running out of beans unexpectedly (eg unexpected visitors cane 100g+ and your order isn't due to ship till Thursday).

I try to stick to Union or Modern Standard if buying "emergency beans" from a supermarket to tide me over till delivery day (plus resting time).


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Black Cat - Chocolate Point, as I fancied a more traditional coffee in between lighter fruity ones.

Lovely hazelnut/marzipan, bags of chocolate and great body.

Pleasantly surprised, especially as it turns out to have a pinch of robusta in it! 😅


----------



## mit_hirani

Black cat- las palomas really enjoying this as espresso. Fruity and sweet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First brew through Chemex. Amazingly balanced natural - no over the top booziness - sweet, acidic with pineapple and tropical fruit notes.


----------



## Irisco

North Stat Costa Rica, delicious & quite "brothy" compared to others I've tried . Haven't had a bad coffee from these roasters.


----------



## arcade khaki

This one from Crankhouse with the V60 this morning.

17g with 1:16 ratio. 45s bloom, 3:00mins total brew time.

Definitely one of the most interesting and unique beans I've tried. Distinctive rose florals in the aroma and early taste. Very pleasant flavours but maybe not quite as intense or long lasting in the aftertaste as I might have expected. May try slightly tweaking my ratio?


----------



## MWJB

arcade khaki said:


> This one from Crankhouse with the V60 this morning.
> 
> 17g with 1:16 ratio. 45s bloom, 3:00mins total brew time.
> 
> Definitely one of the most interesting and unique beans I've tried. Distinctive rose florals in the aroma and early taste. Very pleasant flavours but maybe not quite as intense or long lasting in the aftertaste as I might have expected. May try slightly tweaking my ratio?


 Sure, use more coffee to increase intensity, I'm generally brewing 1:14/15 (1:14 for this coffee). I find this a very sweet coffee.


----------



## arellim

Goldbox Columbian in the v60. Best coffee I have had all year by a long way.


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## mit_hirani

Dave double bean said:


> Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


@Dave double bean 
Great looking shot. Got the same beans coming this week, will be brewing on a la pavoni too. Any recommendations?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean

mit_hirani said:


> @Dave double bean
> Great looking shot. Got the same beans coming this week, will be brewing on a la pavoni too. Any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I brew 1:2, and preinfuse this one about 20 seconds , it's very tasty

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo

Guatemala from Black Cat 😋


----------



## nufc1

Square Mile Sweetshop tasting good!


----------



## Akp

nufc1 said:


> Square Mile Sweetshop tasting good!
> <img alt="PXL_20201103_153902380.PORTRAIT-01.COVER.thumb.jpg.6ee375f62bf9c1acaef1895428bde93b.jpg" data-fileid="47699" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/PXL_20201103_153902380.PORTRAIT-01.COVER.thumb.jpg.6ee375f62bf9c1acaef1895428bde93b.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Just got the same beans in. Any recommendations in brew ratios + brew temps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc1

Akp said:


> Just got the same beans in. Any recommendations in brew ratios + brew temps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This is a 18g in > 36g out shot (93C brew temp) with ~180g steamed milk. Not tried as espresso just yet but I prefer longer shots anyway for my espressos (or lungos?)


----------



## hotmetal

nufc1 said:


> Square Mile Sweetshop tasting good!
> <img alt="PXL_20201103_153902380.PORTRAIT-01.COVER.thumb.jpg.6ee375f62bf9c1acaef1895428bde93b.jpg" data-fileid="47699" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/PXL_20201103_153902380.PORTRAIT-01.COVER.thumb.jpg.6ee375f62bf9c1acaef1895428bde93b.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I just really like this picture! Moody, colour-coordinated and just visually pleasing, right down to the jug and even the bag.


----------



## jwboxall

Really been enjoying Common Grounds Barrel aged beans from Dark woods this week. Love the boozy notes in my morning flat white!

https://shop.darkwoodscoffee.co.uk/collections/award-winning-coffees/products/common-grounds-barrel-aged-beans?variant=9881228574764


----------



## Tonino

That's my early morning espresso, wasn't bad at all and very easy to dial in. 👍☕ Bought from local tk Max just before lockdown, they seems to have a good selection of coffee beans.


----------



## profesor_historia

Tonino said:


> That's my early morning espresso, wasn't bad at all and very easy to dial in. ️ Bought from local tk Max just before lockdown, they seems to have a good selection of coffee beans.
> <img alt="E9CEFCE5-A9FE-4BC3-B392-9139CF55708E.thumb.jpeg.909918c0b35eddc5b13f704386e5a8da.jpeg" data-fileid="47730" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/E9CEFCE5-A9FE-4BC3-B392-9139CF55708E.thumb.jpeg.909918c0b35eddc5b13f704386e5a8da.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="F6A37DFF-4EFD-42FE-B7CC-8E10C747D0BF.thumb.jpeg.f3acd9171b697ab6bec550fee2513319.jpeg" data-fileid="47731" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/F6A37DFF-4EFD-42FE-B7CC-8E10C747D0BF.thumb.jpeg.f3acd9171b697ab6bec550fee2513319.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="62BE0CE4-9E7C-46A9-8576-93117A840B89.thumb.jpeg.351f90109f7504d6825835dd18e35715.jpeg" data-fileid="47732" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/62BE0CE4-9E7C-46A9-8576-93117A840B89.thumb.jpeg.351f90109f7504d6825835dd18e35715.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Very nice crema indeed! 

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

I the has bean in my mug Ethiopian from last week just now as an aeropress... inverted, 15g finest setting on rhino hand, rinsed paper filter. 30g bloom for 30secs, topped up to 250g just off boil. Vigorous 5 sec stir. Cap on. 2min steep (well, thereabouts). Flip, spin and press till just before hiss... I drank it a bit quick as my daughter had me up at 4.54 and I just needed caffeine, however certainly very tea like and a little raspberry as Steve picks out on the end. But murky, less sweet than I've pushed on press before. I reckon this bean would do well as both much longer steep for increased sweetness, or a lower ratio/quicker press and higher filtration to try to bring out more of its subtle tealike qualities/let the acidity sing a bit more. Certainly was edging that when a little cooler.

Also, I need to drink up some of this stuff ASAP and wham a couple of bags in the freezer I think  https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201112/6cb96ea39d152d79bced79acd5e8a40e.jpg

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201112/c1362e09951b954f4fbb7dc7be37fdde.jpg


----------



## garethuk

Two new coffees arrived for me from Black Cat a couple of weeks ago...









look at the difference in bean size Guatemala on the left, Nicaragua on the right...









I decided to brew up the Nicaragua today, sorry for the blurry grind size photo...









brewing happily and enjoying the matching mug and v60...









First brew with this bean so not got the grind size right yet, but a nice coffee, initially quite acidic/bitter, so would probably try brewing a bit coarser next time to see what happens. But a sweet aftertaste and clean feel.

Thank you @Black Cat Coffee for more great coffee!

Gareth


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## MWJB

Squaremile, Rwanda, Tumba: Jammy, lime acidity, a coffee & cream finish. Absolutely delicious! 

Wilfa flat at 30, 14g coffee, Bartleet 3 hole cone, bloom 30g for 30s (no stir), 00:30 pour up to 90g in a spiral, 1:00 pour up to 150g spiral, 1:30 pour up to 210g starting round the edge, finish down middle. Dry bed in this instance 2:18.


----------



## nufc1

MWJB said:


> Squaremile, Rwanda, Tumba: Jammy, lime acidity, a coffee & cream finish. Absolutely delicious! 🙂
> 
> Wilfa flat at 30, 14g coffee, Bartleet 3 hole cone, bloom 30g for 30s (no stir), 00:30 pour up to 90g in a spiral, 1:00 pour up to 150g spiral, 1:30 pour up to 210g starting round the edge, finish don middle. Dry bed in this instance 2:18.


 Have this too! Tasting great in v60/aeropress/french press. Tasting reminiscent of some Kenyans I've had through paper filters, with an intense but delicious acidity. That creaminess is accentuated in French Press though. Very nice!


----------



## simontc

Its Kenyan, its from cartwheel, its been brewed in an aeropress and its been done with me messing around with a new method idea.... its not brewed well, need to down dose/reduce heat to make the acidity more prominent. I think its a complex bean though, and when nailed i could imagine it slams. ....

EDIT, hmm ok spoke too soon- certainly one which is much tastier as it cools. Still think some tweaks, but some of the grapefruity/blood orange/Chinoto goodness is standing up more (as it would anyway with cooling)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mit_hirani

Ethiopian from black cat as an espresso. I can't get over the aroma of florals. Never had anything like this before. Still haven't dialled in properly yet, but still tastes amazing!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

mit_hirani said:


> Ethiopian from black cat as an espresso. I can't get over the aroma of florals. Never had anything like this before. Still haven't dialled in properly yet, but still tastes amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I've never ordered from black cat.... hmmm might play around with my subscriptions to make space to get this as an ad hoc

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## profesor_historia

Etiopía Chelichele, washed, Ineffable coffee roasters from Seville, I have a subscription. Each new coffee they send me it's amazing. Next one will be a Honduras with natural maceration.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201114/cedd655cc72c3dda508658a73068c891.jpg

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

simontc said:


> Its Kenyan, its from cartwheel, its been brewed in an aeropress and its been done with me messing around with a new method idea.... its not brewed well, need to down dose/reduce heat to make the acidity more prominent. I think its a complex bean though, and when nailed i could imagine it slams. ....
> 
> EDIT, hmm ok spoke too soon- certainly one which is much tastier as it cools. Still think some tweaks, but some of the grapefruity/blood orange/Chinoto goodness is standing up more (as it would anyway with cooling)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Having another first thing cup of this- changing method again. No bloom (I normally bloom in aero- mainly because I've found it helps ensure you've got space to get the rest of the water in once you've dealt with that co2 surge), much cooler water (apologies I don't use any temp check- i normally go for immediately boiling water though after matt perger wrote a lot about how going hot is fine, and I know hoffman says same; with this i want more of the acidity so I'm starting cooler) and I'm not going to do the experimental thing j did yesterday (i removed the plumger after the flip and let a few drops non pressurised come through- I read it in one of the aeropress champ methods and hoped it might add some slightly less extracted brew to the cup to help things remain sparkly. It didn't so ik not going to bother)

Going for a 10 minute steep- always tempted to push for a 20 but since water is cooler i want to still have something hot actually hit the cup....

Just brewing now

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

Bang- hits hard straight away with those blood orange/grapefruit/chinotti flavours straight from sip one- still sweet, still got that smoothness that you get from a long steep but there was a 'sludge' 'murk' to yesterdays brew which is now gone.

Theres a cinder toffee/treacle layer to it; dark brown sugar. There's also a slightly malty character too- like a brown ale before its fermented... actually thats a good shout, overall its a bit like a brown ale/light porter with a bigger hop profile than most- then someone's used that beer to make a weird chinotto shandy. Oh, and as it cools more of a cola edge pops in- which is really nice, and perhaps is a flavour which I was picking up anyway with the grapefruit etc and its why my head went to chinotto....

Gosh I love making coffee :/ hahahaha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201115/08986d7da596b3404ac370326f5357b3.jpg


----------



## winterlight

simontc said:


> Bang- hits hard straight away with those blood orange/grapefruit/chinotti flavours straight from sip one- still sweet, still got that smoothness that you get from a long steep but there was a 'sludge' 'murk' to yesterdays brew which is now gone.


 What sort of grind size do you use for your long steeps in the Aeropress?


----------



## simontc

Pretty fine still to be honest... for these I used my handgrinder, which is a rhino. That I set to the finest- BUT I think my rhino might not be overly healthy as I know people use them for spro and that could never be done with mine (unlike when I had abporlex). I use my sj for aero when others in the house are awake- that sits in exactly the middle position between my generic v60 and generic espresso settings (by which I mean my go to position to start dialing those in from).

Of course some things work better dealt with slightly differently, but this tends to get me something which is gonna taste good enough as a first go - and I mentally note what i think might work better for any given bean the next time I give it a go.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

I've got a Rhino handgrinder, but never gone to my finest setting with it - mostly 3/4 of a full-turn for V60/Aeropress.

Going to have a go with a 10 minute steep tomorrow. Did a six minute one earlier, but couldn't hang on any longer! I'd gone pretty fine and was expecting some bitterness, but nothing.


----------



## simontc

It all came from an interest on the forum in the sowden area years back and people started pushing long steeps generally- some genius tried it in the aero and results were awesome when I gave it a go. Another reason I go in hotter than normal too though... like all things coffee thougj sometimes it doesn't get the best out of certain beans. All part of the fun!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo

Couldn't wait to start drinking before the photo!

Ethiopia from Black Cat Coffee. Great blueberry notes and I'm finding having milk tames the floral notes a bit.


----------



## OpenSource

Last dose, pack is over!

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201116/3bfcfd147be91eb1046a6ba8ae045b7e.jpg


----------



## Xabi17

MWJB said:


> Squaremile, Rwanda, Tumba: Jammy, lime acidity, a coffee & cream finish. Absolutely delicious! 🙂
> 
> Wilfa flat at 30, 14g coffee, Bartleet 3 hole cone, bloom 30g for 30s (no stir), 00:30 pour up to 90g in a spiral, 1:00 pour up to 150g spiral, 1:30 pour up to 210g starting round the edge, finish down middle. Dry bed in this instance 2:18.


 That's the first time I've seen someone describe coffee as tasting like coffee in a long time!


----------



## SafetyThird

Black Cat Chocolate Point helping me with my first recognisable fern latte art. Taken a few weeks but I think I'm starting to get the feel for milk steaming.


----------



## matted

Enjoyed the citrus finish and refinement on this one last time round. Glad James Gourmet got it back in.


----------



## 9719

This from @DogandHat 14.5 in, 37 out, time 🤷‍♂️ who cares! drunk as a cortado is delish with a looong lasting after taste of caramel, you don't need the dates 😂
More details .https://en.neroscurocoffee.com/products/lagunas-de-narino-washed-buesaco-colombia?variant=31581053812794


----------



## Skizz

Craft House's 'Hutwe', natural bourbon/rumangabo from DR Congo. Tried previously and wasn't keen but forgot and ordered another bag. Aeropress results just as disappointing as last time, regardless of grind or brew time. Sourness (sour plums, maybe?), with no other discernible notes to tempt development with a different approach. May try as a shot to see if anything happens. Otherwise, one for the book of enemies.

EDIT: Just had another glug now it's cooled (to 47C) and there's far less sourness with maybe a hint of the noted nectarine coming through. Still not great though.


----------



## arty11

First time giving this stuff a try. So not this morning, but will be in my cup in the morning!

Must say, superb service/delivery... Great packaging and information about each of the coffees. Not cheap, but not crazy either! Let's hope they taste as good as they sound.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Duplicate


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

arty11 said:


> First time giving this stuff a try. So not this morning, but will be in my cup in the morning!
> 
> Must say, superb service/delivery... Great packaging and information about each of the coffees. Not cheap, but not crazy either! Let's hope they taste as good as they sound.
> View attachment 48379


 Keen to hear your thoughts on these


----------



## Mrboots2u

smokeybarn said:


> Keen to hear your thoughts on these


 Had a few gardell over the years, top three roasters I've tired for me .


----------



## Mrboots2u

arty11 said:


> First time giving this stuff a try. So not this morning, but will be in my cup in the morning!
> 
> Must say, superb service/delivery... Great packaging and information about each of the coffees. Not cheap, but not crazy either! Let's hope they taste as good as they sound.
> View attachment 48379


 How long didn't it take and waht was the shipping , been a little while since I've had any , and there are always great for me .


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Mrboots2u said:


> Had a few gardell over the years, top three roasters I've tired for me .


 I'll have to give them a try. We should all chip in to buy one of their £70 bags and huddle round an espresso machine to see what a sip of this stuff tastes like 😀


----------



## arty11

Mrboots2u said:


> How long didn't it take and waht was the shipping , been a little while since I've had any , and there are always great for me .


 I think the shipping was €8.90 as I specified it as DHL air. It arrived within 24hrs. Could not ask for better... very impressed in all honesry. I don't think that's too bad for the service I received and to be honest you pay not far off that for UK delivery. Obviously, it helps to order several at a time to offset the cost, but I needed a few so all good.

First impressions... Excellent! Have another few bags to try, but from the first one (and this is only their signature espresso blend) it's a very good first impression. I'm leaving the SO ones to rest for another few days.

So yeah, pretty darn good and certainly worth the delivery costs for the speed of service and quality of the end product. Would absolutely recommend ordering from them. It's not really much more than a decent UK supplier... As long as you don't go for their really 'special rarities'.


----------



## richwade80

These are the best light roast I've tried. I've spent weeks trying to achieve something like the notes on similar roasts without much success.

Annoyingly this one was spot on first time so I learned nothing.

Floral and peach - yeah I would agree.


----------



## Missy

Guatemalan natural from Grumpy Mule via Dog and Hat (one day I'll remember to take a pic before I've started drinking! Maybe after that I'll learn to take a good photo!) I've been massively surprised by this, and this is my third bag this month. I've just opened this (last ) bag and put it through the la pavoni, and it's cemented that getting the la pavoni was absolutely the right choice! Lush lime but the sweet sort- like a key lime pie. And I get more cups full as I'm only using 15g at a time! All round win! https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201122/daba45065c42fb32ba0164c97e2af8ec.jpg


----------



## 9719

Missy said:


> Guatemalan natural from Grumpy Mule via Dog and Hat (one day I'll remember to take a pic before I've started drinking! Maybe after that I'll learn to take a good photo!) I've been massively surprised by this, and this is my third bag this month. I've just opened this (last ) bag and put it through the la pavoni, and it's cemented that getting the la pavoni was absolutely the right choice! Lush lime but the sweet sort- like a key lime pie. And I get more cups full as I'm only using 15g at a time! All round win! https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201122/daba45065c42fb32ba0164c97e2af8ec.jpg


Are you finding it is extremely staticky ? I've taken to JH's dip a teaspoon handle in water & stir the beans just prior to grinding to ease it. Also only getting 14g into a 15g vst and its still a little overfilled even then. Tasty though...


----------



## Missy

********** said:


> Are you finding it is extremely staticky ? I've taken to JH's dip a teaspoon handle in water & stir the beans just prior to grinding to ease it. Also only getting 14g into a 15g vst and its still a little overfilled even then. Tasty though...


Not hugely- I have a doser thought so don't struggle much with static generally, but now you mention it, it is very fluffy, which I guess would be staticky if I had a direct to portafilter grinder!


----------



## nufc1

Mrboots2u said:


> Had a few gardell over the years, top three roasters I've tired for me .


 Who would the other 2 be @Mrboots2u?

I'm Looking to get something special over Christmas and have tried alot of the well regarded European roasters (Drop, The Barn, Gardelli - found the latter two excellent!). Looking maybe at La Cabra?


----------



## winterlight

I've been on Hasbean's El Salvador Finca Argentina Natural H1 for the last few days, but not very impressed with it. There's a savoury/sweet edge to it, but also a slightly bitter aftertaste which I'm struggling to reduce. If it cools down to room temperature then it does seem to disappear and become sweeter, but I like a bit of warmth to my coffee. Adding a drop of milk minimises it too, but I prefer my brews to be as untampered with as possible.

It's still better than most supermarket coffees - mostly due to the freshness - but it's not one I would get again. Admittedly, it is one of the lowest priced coffees from HasBean - £6.50 - but I've had more enjoyable beans from them in that price range before. Anyway, it'll keep me going for this week.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

nufc1 said:


> Who would the other 2 be @Mrboots2u?
> 
> I'm Looking to get something special over Christmas and have tried alot of the well regarded European roasters (Drop, The Barn, Gardelli - found the latter two excellent!). Looking maybe at La Cabra?


 I don't usually comment on other roasters coffee but given that La Cabra are not in the UK and are one of the big boys that my thoughts will not effect I will share my experience.

I tried a few coffees from them a couple of months ago. I don't know if I was expecting too much but I was slightly underwhelmed. They weren't bad by any stretch of the imagination but I have had coffee much more to my taste from the likes of Crankhouse, Square Mile etc for a lot less money. Just my opinion of course and could easily my preparation.


----------



## matted

James gourmet formula 6 - strong and deep!


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

We have been enjoying the Ugandan Bukonzo from Elsewhere this week.

A great coffee from an origin that I'm not too familiar with. Had some beautiful fruity notes in the initial fragrance, reminded me of jammy dodgers. Performed well across all methods - supercool guys at Elsewhere too!

Here's a little bit more of what we thought;

https://www.batchcoffee.co.uk/coffeereviews/elsewhere-coffee-uganda




  








Check out which one of these coffees made our BATCH box this week (1).jpg




__
Tom - Batch Coffee


__
Nov 23, 2020


----------



## supersemps

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201124/592a4cf750b689c3f33a2241913fa078.jpg

Has beans latest In My Mug subscription. It's my first time trying a subscription service. Thought I'd let someone else choose my coffee...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moppy

supersemps said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201124/592a4cf750b689c3f33a2241913fa078.jpg
> 
> Has beans latest In My Mug subscription. It's my first time trying a subscription service. Thought I'd let someone else choose my coffee...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm on the same and brewed some with an Aeropress this morning. Recently got a Niche but in the process of finding the correct grind size for my brew method.

What do you reckon to the coffee? I'm not hugely impressed but realise I probably haven't got my technique down yet.


----------



## supersemps

moppy said:


> I'm on the same and brewed some with an Aeropress this morning. Recently got a Niche but in the process of finding the correct grind size for my brew method.
> 
> What do you reckon to the coffee? I'm not hugely impressed but realise I probably haven't got my technique down yet.


It's Ok, nothing special, a session coffee I think. I just tried it as an aeropress 14g 200ml, brew time 1:30 including 30sec bloom inverted. Nice and smooth. I think I prefer it this way versus v60 I had this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne.

supersemps said:


> com


 How are you finding it? I was toying with the Hasbean subscription but just went with a couple of bags from a local roaster instead last time.


----------



## tripleshot

Missy said:


> Guatemalan natural from Grumpy Mule via Dog and Hat (one day I'll remember to take a pic before I've started drinking! Maybe after that I'll learn to take a good photo!) I've been massively surprised by this, and this is my third bag this month. I've just opened this (last   ) bag and put it through the la pavoni, and it's cemented that getting the la pavoni was absolutely the right choice! Lush lime but the sweet sort- like a key lime pie. And I get more cups full as I'm only using 15g at a time! All round win! https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201122/daba45065c42fb32ba0164c97e2af8ec.jpg


 I had this and loved it. I was very sad when I finished the (one) bag. It was probably one of the most memorable coffees I've had. I saw this on their site hoping for more of the same https://grumpymule.co.uk/shop/guatemala-pocola-santa-paula/ but it's out of stock. Any recommendations for finding something similar?


----------



## KTD

Drinking 'The Mad Hatter' from Wonderland. Can't get enough of that citrus kick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

With no rested coffee in the house I've been resorting to the supermarket isles for beans.

First up, Union revelation: it was reduced from £15/700g to £11. Was pleased till I got home and realised they were roasted in July. That aside, it's an inoffensive dark chocolate house blend, not bad value but only when on offer.

Second offering: Union, Rwanda Maraba. £5.50 for 200g. Roasted around 6 weeks ago I think. I was much more impressed with this. Very bright, yellows, apricots, tinned fruit, yummy.

Finally: 'Modern Standard', Guatemala finca San Antonio. £4 for 227g is quite cheap. It was perfectly well roasted and just 3 weeks old, but a "meh" in terms of flavour. Nothing interesting, but not unpleasant. I would have been better off spending an extra £1.50 and getting another Union single origin.

I have around 10 bags of decent coffee that unfortunately all need another week at least


----------



## Crownandcanvas

Just finished the last of the Origin Nicuragua San Jose that came with my copy of Standart Mag.

Somewhere between coffee and white wine in flavour? Lots of acidity but quite dry, packed full of flavour though... cant say its something I'd drink alot to enjoy but a really interesting experience.


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

Hey Guys,

We've been tasting some great coffees from Roasting Plant this week. These guys started in the States and have a couple of locations in London. Pretty unique system of roasting their coffee on a fluid bed and then whizzing the coffee in tubes around the shop.

Anyway their Sumatran was the pick of the bunch, had some wonderful sweet notes that were layered in the typical full bodied flavours of Sumatrans.

https://www.batchcoffee.co.uk/coffeereviews/roasting-plant-sumatra


----------



## Irisco

Unkle Funka espresso from Extract Coffee, roasted on 12 Nov, tastes delicious and so fruity I don't need any sugar (I know, sacrilege)! So much better than the "red brick" that I couldn't get a decent cup out of for love nor money.


----------



## RTCoffee

Mutawast Community Yemenia from Quarter Horse. Its really rich and cherry like. Not much different to the Udaini variety I've had from Yemen before. I don't think the prices surrounding Yemenia are justified


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

Tom - Batch Coffee said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We've been tasting some great coffees from Roasting Plant this week. These guys started in the States and have a couple of locations in London. Pretty unique system of roasting their coffee on a fluid bed and then whizzing the coffee in tubes around the shop.
> 
> Anyway their Sumatran was the pick of the bunch, had some wonderful sweet notes that were layered in the typical full bodied flavours of Sumatrans.
> https://www.batchcoffee.co.uk/coffeereviews/roasting-plant-sumatra
> <img alt="189784680_Untitleddesign(2).thumb.jpg.6746d93256ba4be4b08cfe1c7ee1c510.jpg" data-fileid="48772" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/189784680_Untitleddesign(2).thumb.jpg.6746d93256ba4be4b08cfe1c7ee1c510.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I've seen their place near London Bridge... kept meaning to try before this mad c19 stuff

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

simontc said:


> I've seen their place near London Bridge... kept meaning to try before this mad c19 stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Yeah it's a pain!! Pretty cool place. You can see the process all the way through which is unique. Defo worth a trip.


----------



## moppy

I'm too lazy to take a photo but currently drinking this Thai Natural coffee from Hasbean

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/thailand-doi-pangkhon-natural

Absolutely loving it in an Aeropress, very sweet, some funky fruity flavours and I'm feeling quite happy with my recipe.


----------



## Missy

It's a little bit mad.... But I suppose that's par for the course when a dog chases a cat into your house


----------



## winterlight

Currently making my way through a cup of North Star's Ethiopia Daannisa Natural which is really delicious. Fruity - with typical blueberry notes to the fore - and a finish which is pleasingly sweet and unlike any I've had before. It's got an almost creamy texture to it as well that only adds to a satisfying mouthful. Made through the V60.

Strongly recommended if you like your Ethiopian naturals.


----------



## Stu Beck

Snagged an almost free 70g bag of Danche a washed Ethiopian from Workshop. Full of fruit and delicate florals, love the gingery finish 😋 Def one of those times when you look at the tasting notes and think there's no way I'm going to taste all of those...








Absolutely fantastic filter brew, has really brightened my morning!


----------



## jaffro

Stu Beck said:


> Snagged an almost free 70g bag of Danche a washed Ethiopian from Workshop. Full of fruit and delicate florals, love the gingery finish 😋 Def one of those times when you look at the tasting notes and think there's no way I'm going to taste all of those...
> View attachment 49120
> 
> 
> Absolutely fantastic filter brew, has really brightened my morning!


 I snagged the same. Should be arriving soon  glad to hear it's good!


----------



## StevenG91

Tried goat story through dog and hat the other morning and I'm quite impressed 😊👌


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

I've got a shed load of Hasbean and other bags to get through at the moment. Most interesting so far is Costa Rica ARBAR El Oasis. Tasting note says strawberry jam. When I opened the bag, the smell was strawberry milkshake, like Mcdonalds strawberry milkshake (sweet), I was really impressed with that. As espresso, best result was to take it down to 15g in, 25g out. Thick strawberry jam, very good.


----------



## StevenG91

Chris_on_caffeine said:


> I've got a shed load of Hasbean and other bags to get through at the moment. Most interesting so far is Costa Rica ARBAR El Oasis. Tasting note says strawberry jam. When I opened the bag, the smell was strawberry milkshake, like Mcdonalds strawberry milkshake (sweet), I was really impressed with that. As espresso, best result was to take it down to 15g in, 25g out. Thick strawberry jam, very good.


 This sounds amazing. I love fruity coffees!!


----------



## Dave double bean

Morning









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Dave double bean said:


> Morning


 What was it??


----------



## Dave double bean

Chris_on_caffeine said:


> What was it??


Doh Chocolate Blackcat

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector

Coffeelink Brazil Daterra Peaberry Pulped natural

Subtle acidity and good body.

I wouldn't call this nutty, to me it's more malty and 🍊

18gr in 41 out in 35seconds 94degrees.


----------



## Akula

Dave double bean said:


> Lovely
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Like the sound of that description , will give it a bash next.


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

This Colombian coffee from Machina coffee located in Edinburgh has been gracing our breakfast tables this week.

Brilliant coffee, has a delicious poached pear flavour note that evolves throughout the brew. Here's the rest of what we thought;

https://www.batchcoffee.co.uk/coffeereviews/machina-coffee-roasters


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc

Tom - Batch Coffee said:


> This Colombian coffee from Machina coffee located in Edinburgh has been gracing our breakfast tables this week.
> Brilliant coffee, has a delicious poached pear flavour note that evolves throughout the brew. Here's the rest of what we thought;
> https://www.batchcoffee.co.uk/coffeereviews/machina-coffee-roasters
> 
> <img alt="2.thumb.jpg.30dee38b92172f6f6535075101c1fa4c.jpg" data-fileid="49477" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/2.thumb.jpg.30dee38b92172f6f6535075101c1fa4c.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Awwwww im glad machina are around still- my opening salvo of specialty at home wss a nag of steam punk coffee i bought from them whilst on holiday in 2012 (ish). Back when I had a lidl espresso machine and blade grinder!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ARN22340

Excellent, thanks for the tips guys.

ARN


----------



## Irisco

Roast Works Seasonal Costa Rica : Cordillera Del Fuego. Simply delicious even my husband said it tasted like coffee you would get at a restaurant, I didn't question if he meant "The Ivy" or "Toby Carvery" - praise indeed!!!

Shame its limited to Christmas.


----------



## tripleshot

Finally got to sample this and gotta say we really like it. Funky lingering finish from the whisky barrels.


----------



## Stu Beck

Have been really enjoying the Diego Bermudez Finca Paraiso 🇨🇴 from Crankhouse

The beans undergo a novel 'thermal shock' process which certainly brings out unique flavours! Tasting notes are lavender and ripe plum...so it's been fun pondering what exactly lavender should taste like - I don't think it's too far off the mark, the brews have a heady floral character that isnt in the same vein as the floral notes I've encountered in Ethiopian coffees.

Plum is a more conventional flavour, there is a lightness and sweetness that I find a bit like raspberry too 😋


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

simontc said:


> Awwwww im glad machina are around still- my opening salvo of specialty at home wss a nag of steam punk coffee i bought from them whilst on holiday in 2012 (ish). Back when I had a lidl espresso machine and blade grinder!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 HAHA. Love it - Lidl make espresso machines! Yeah they're a decent bunch at Machina.


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

tripleshot said:


> Finally got to sample this and gotta say we really like it. Funky lingering finish from the whisky barrels.
> 
> View attachment 49639


 Yeah, great coffee hey. We tried this earlier in the year. Had some real depth.


----------



## simontc

Tom - Batch Coffee said:


> HAHA. Love it - Lidl make espresso machines! Yeah they're a decent bunch at Machina.


Hahaha... tbh I think it was just a delonghi rebqdged 'silvercrest'... my parents bought it for me as a Xmas pressie one year. Was atrocious.... but, without it I probably would never have really gotten down with speciality at home/the eventual gaggia so, you know, it served its purpose

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight

Always wanted to try a 'cola' coffee since I missed out on one that Cartwheel were selling last year. And I've also been meaning to try James Gourmet Coffee due to all the positive comments on here, so this was the obvious choice from them. Thankfully, it wins on both counts. A sweet cola edge at first with a hint of sherry sharpness on the finish. Quite unlike any previous Ethiopian beans I've had before, so well worth brewing with.


----------



## Missy

Belalczar from@Coffee by the Casuals made in utter silence aside from a brief moment of swearing when I realised I'd ground it too fine  definitely more like a lime Jaffa cake with the chocolate mostly picked off than lemon lime and digestives!


----------



## 9719

Always surprised by how different the tasting can be just by the processing of the beans. Both live up to there descriptions on the bags so no big surprises. Why Zambia you may? ask, well having visited the copper belt way back in 1998 I thought I'd give them ago & happy to report it's well worth it. As coincidence would have it @DogandHat also sent some Zambian beans roasted by Pharmacie which I'm now really looking forward to if these are anything to go by. Will be on the lookout for more from this little know coffee producing country in future.


----------



## cuprajake

Got my clever dripper today, so tried hoffmans ultimate brew.

With black cat nicaragura - had good results through the v60,

Think i need a finer grind for the clever


----------



## winterlight

Cuprajake said:


> Got my clever dripper today, so tried hoffmans ultimate brew.
> 
> With black cat nicaragura - had good results through the v60,
> 
> Think i need a finer grind for the clever


 Thank God for Hoffman's video on the Clever Dripper. I'd given up all hope of ever getting it to work without blocking. But water first and then coffee works a treat! Grind wise I've been going for the same grind as I'd use in a V60 and had decent results.


----------



## MWJB

winterlight said:


> Thank God for Hoffman's video on the Clever Dripper. I'd given up all hope of ever getting it to work without blocking. But water first and then coffee works a treat!


 Water in first has been working for 6 years, at least.

Though I'm still struggling to get even a representative cup following the Hoffmann method. Any tips/hints gratefully received.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

One thing I've noticed with Hoffman's water in first Clever method is that it's difficult to get the extraction yield above 19%. Have tried extending the times and stirring but this only makes marginal gains.


----------



## winterlight

MWJB said:


> Water in first has been working for 6 years, at least.
> 
> Though I'm still struggling to get even a representative cup following the Hoffmann method. Any tips/hints gratefully received.


 I obviously hadn't dug very deep in terms of Clever Dripper technique! Had a few abortive attempts filling it up like a V60 and then it collected dust for about a year.

Not really sure what more I can add to Hoffman's video. I pretty much follow that to the letter. 2 minute brew for a 15g/250g water combo and break the crust at the end. Grind wise, and I don't have a high end grinder, I go for a typical V60 grind but a little towards the finer side.

I would say that I prefer a V60 brew, but I've only used the Clever a few times. I need to try my latest James Gourmet through it and see how that holds up to the V60s I've been making and love.


----------



## MWJB

The Systemic Kid said:


> One thing I've noticed with Hoffman's water in first Clever method is that it's difficult to get the extraction yield above 19%. Have tried extending the times and stirring but this only makes marginal gains.


 I've been grinding finer & finer (currently @33 on Niche with NFC) and had up to 23.0% (non syringed), but it's not giving returns in the taste department. This only happens if I go much longer with a covered steep time (20-30min, preheat cup) & updose.

I wouldn't stir at all. My best brews in the last week have been 2/3water, add coffee, use the last 1/3 to wet the grinds (so make a note of water & coffee combined for target weight)...no further stirring/sinking/shaking.


----------



## winterlight

MWJB said:


> I've been grinding finer & finer (currently @33 on Niche with NFC) and had up to 23.0% (non syringed), but it's not giving returns in the taste department. This only happens if I go much longer with a covered steep time (20-30min, preheat cup) & updose.


 Which grind were you using with the long steep? Been meaning to try one of those in the house Clever. Fairly coarse I take it?


----------



## MWJB

winterlight said:


> Which grind were you using with the long steep? Been meaning to try one of those in the house Clever. Fairly coarse I take it?


 Almost espresso fine 33 on Niche with NFC disc. Way finer than I would grind for V60.

A coarse grind won't extract in a Clever, however, I am toying with the idea of filter grind, updose & very quick steep to see if I can get a quick (fill add water & coffee, wait 30s, sink crust & drain), simple tasting but enjoyable brew, but not tried yet.


----------



## winterlight

MWJB said:


> A coarse grind won't extract in a Clever, however, I am toying with the idea of filter grind, updose & very quick steep to see if I can get a quick (fill add water & coffee, wait 30s, sink crust & drain), simple tasting but enjoyable brew, but not tried yet.


 I did try a few coarse brews last year in order to try and avoid the clumping problem I was getting at the bottom of the filter. Can't remember how long I let them steep for - maybe only 5-6 minutes. Anyway, the results were ridiculously underextracted. Will have a go with a finer grind and see what happens.


----------



## cuprajake

I find im near what i would grind a v60 at with the clever on my svart, im at the back end of aeropress.


----------



## Griffo

This from Rave: https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/kenya-ndaroini

As an espresso you can taste the blackcurrant and then it's super chocolatey in a flat white with oat milk. very nice!


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> A coarse grind won't extract in a Clever, however, I am toying with the idea of filter grind, updose & very quick steep to see if I can get a quick (fill add water & coffee, wait 30s, sink crust & drain), simple tasting but enjoyable brew, but not tried yet.


 Crankhouse, Yenni Esperanza Bermudez, Finca El Paraiso thermal shock Castillo
20g ground at 29 on Wilfa flat, 225g water in first (was aiming 220g), add coffee start timer, wet the coffee. At 0:45 stir surface to sink crust, 1:00 place on cup. Today's draw down was 37s (though, other than speed, I attribute nothing to draw down in terms of brew quality). Very tasty, short steep brew. Low extraction (1.55%TDS) but tasty nevertheless.


----------



## winterlight

Finished off my Colonna Wush Wush beans today and pleased to announce - due to my previous experiences with expensive beans being underwhelming - that they made an elegant brew. Certainly herbaceous on the first mouthful - I think the tasting note of eucalyptus is a good call - and the finish is a classy honey sweetness.


----------



## winterlight

Had a little bit of the Wush Wush beans and the James Gourmet Ethiopian beans left, so decided to make a blend of 12g James Gourmet and 8g Wush Wush. And it was surprisingly nice - super sweet and fragrant. Will probably never experience it again which is a shame as it was well worth a glug!


----------



## Rharrison

Just keep coming back to Rave signature blend....


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse, Yenni Esperanza Bermudez, Finca El Paraiso thermal shock Castillo.

Intensly syrupy, sweet. As good a cup as I can remember in last couple of years (mostly the coffee itself, less me).

18g ground on a Lido with Kinu brew burr. Coarser end of drip. V60 02.

33g poured every 30s, each pour taking 15s, start at edge, spiral to centre, pour straight down middle when standing liquid over bed. 270g water in by 3:48, dry bed 4:02.

Not this morning, but Christmas day: Crankhouse, SUDAN RUME NATURAL, VALLE DEL CAUCA, COLOMBIA.

Very clean, sweet orange

Bodum Columbia, French press. 53g ground at 0.88 on Lido 1 (about 11% 400 Kruve), 800g water straight in at boil. Coffee on top, dabbed to wet at surface. Steep for seventy five minutes, clean surface, let settle then pour all cups, dividing equally, bit by bit, not returning pot to fully vertical.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Craft House Development Espresso blend, froze it a few months back. Older version which is an Ethiopian/Brazilian blend.

Matches the chocolate, hazelnut and fruity blueberry, heartily recommended even if it is darker than we normally go for nowadays. Espresso at 15g in, 2bar to 2g out and then 7bar to 45g total. Lovely with milk or without.


----------



## winterlight

I've been on Extract's 'Festive Funka' for the last week and been trying it through numerous devices (V60, Clever Dripper, Aeropress and Moka)

Not a bad introduction to pineapple notes and a nice helping of brandy cream on the back end. Not really picked up on any apple flavours, but it's nice enough as is. Didn't find too much difference between the brewing methods, although the moka with some frothed milk stood out.


----------



## Kimmo

Gesha Village from Circulor.


----------



## MWJB

Roastworks Kenya Kigutha.

A little taken aback by the deliciousness of this Clever Brew, used the following method (218g brew water in this case, but close enough for rock'n'roll).

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56871-clever-dripper-60s-steep-20g-dose220-230g-water/?do=embed


----------



## benjl

winterlight said:


> I've been on Extract's 'Festive Funka' for the last week and been trying it through numerous devices (V60, Clever Dripper, Aeropress and Moka)
> 
> Not a bad introduction to pineapple notes and a nice helping of brandy cream on the back end. Not really picked up on any apple flavours, but it's nice enough as is. Didn't find too much difference between the brewing methods, although the moka with some frothed milk stood out.
> 
> View attachment 50439


 Have you tried the regular Unkle Funka ? Can you notice much of a difference?


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## winterlight

benjl said:


> Have you tried the regular Unkle Funka ? Can you notice much of a difference?


 Sorry, not had regular Unkle Funka before, so can't say if there's any difference.


----------



## Stu Beck

benjl said:


> Have you tried the regular Unkle Funka ? Can you notice much of a difference?


 Looks like a cheeky branding twist as the tasting notes are exactly the same! I guess the summer special was never going to work in the winter months, bit the brandy cream notes are great for this time of year. Lovely beans 😋


----------



## benjl

Stu Beck said:


> Looks like a cheeky branding twist as the tasting notes are exactly the same! I guess the summer special was never going to work in the winter months, bit the brandy cream notes are great for this time of year. Lovely beans 😋


 Haha, fair play to them. I did get a 250g bag of Unkle Funka earlier in the year, really liked the sound of it but don't think I ever got a really good shot! I'm still fairly new to the espresso game, trying to figure out how to get the most out of my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Hexene

Square Mile's filter blend for me this morning. Nothing fancy.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Rave Signature Blend in the V60 - Not revolutionary, but delicious all the same.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Kimmo said:


> Gesha Village from Circulor.
> 
> View attachment 50574


 How was it?


----------



## Kimmo

Chris_on_caffeine said:


> How was it?


 This one was really nice. Roasted for espresso but could have been a bit darker.

I am not sure if the harder roast would have taken away some of the softer notes.

I am actually positive surprised how this one was. I tried their entry level Ethiopian espresso last week and it was way too light.

At the moment drinking Slurp rare Ninety Plus Lycello washed Gesha which is very lightly roasted.

the Gesha village was better


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo

I am waiting for Alexander to start roasting for espresso so I will cancel the subscription and purchase only espresso roast from Standout coffee in the future


----------



## Skizz

Cast Iron Coffee's (via Black Mocha, Brighton) 'Bukonzo Dream', Ugandan, natural SL14 & SL28.

Had high hopes after Horsham's remarkable take on it last year but this is really disappointing. Two weeks old when it reached me and already dull so probably shouldn't have frozen it but already had a bag on the go. No idea what went wrong with this but none of the strawberry blast or sugary finish of Horsham's roast and just a bland, sour brew with the occasional hint of sour peach as it cools. Possibly went just a bit too dark? What a shame. May try it as a shot just for the hell of it.

FWIW: the Black Mocha drinking chocolate (70%) that comprised the bulk of this order was delicious! So, chocolate, highly recommended; coffee... not so much.


----------



## Missy

Decaf!!! Dog and Hat's christmas decaf offering (I got the full set of 8 coffees to see me through the festivities) one of which is a Colombian from heart and graft, which describes itself as brown sugar and toffee... But actually tastes of Bonfire Toffee, sweet sticky, with that molasses-y hit. I'm assuming everyone knows what bonfire toffee is and it's not another weird Yorkshire tradition?


----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely


----------



## cuprajake

Blackcat chocolate point with and without milk and then some hasbeen Christmas blend through a clever dripper


----------



## Irisco

Craft House Coffee, Decaf - Guatemala, El Regalito. Quite bitter despite several grind adjustments but really nice as a milk based drink. Am also having their Ethiopia Kercha and Colombia El Muro (this was my favourite, smooth and fruity). Sorry, hopeless with computers, can't seem to get my photos the right way round.


----------



## LukeC

Finished off the Guatemala, Huehuetenango from James Gourmet in my new Clever Dripper, with better results than I ever managed with this coffee from the Aeropress.

Also the Rave fudge blend in the CCD which I really enjoyed.


----------



## KingoftheHeath

richwade80 said:


> These are the best light roast I've tried. I've spent weeks trying to achieve something like the notes on similar roasts without much success.
> 
> Annoyingly this one was spot on first time so I learned nothing.
> 
> Floral and peach - yeah I would agree.
> 
> <img alt="24DA0661-2D25-4C3A-B8F6-C1449D296791.thumb.png.c65eb5d25fecc391da10bbb6858f4115.png" data-fileid="48543" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/24DA0661-2D25-4C3A-B8F6-C1449D296791.thumb.png.c65eb5d25fecc391da10bbb6858f4115.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What's this app?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I'm enjoying an Ethiopian from @BlackCatCoffee. Often I'm on lighter roasted beans, and it's nice to have a break sometimes. I to give a break to the lighter stuff a while ago with CoffeeCompass, but sadly it was just too dark for me. This one from BlackCat is perfect, a really nice balanced coffee.


----------



## richwade80

KingoftheHeath said:


> What's this app?


TasteBuddy, fully customisable journal.

https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/tastebuddy-tasting-journal/id1271020897


----------



## Inspector

Coffeelink - Mexican Terruno Nayarita Reserve

I recommend resting these beans minimum two weeks. Thank me later 😉


----------



## cuprajake

Last of the black cat nicaragura pacamara mircrolot


----------



## Jony

Where's your lid.


----------



## cuprajake

Im copying mr hoffan, he said lid made no difference 🤷🙅‍♀️😁


----------



## Jony

I thought pressure would be better. Not sure we shall see.


----------



## Stu Beck

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm enjoying an Ethiopian from @BlackCatCoffee. Often I'm on lighter roasted beans, and it's nice to have a break sometimes. I to give a break to the lighter stuff a while ago with CoffeeCompass, but sadly it was just too dark for me. This one from BlackCat is perfect, a really nice balanced coffee.


 Drinking this right now 😋

Makes a tasty filter brew with cocoa and gentle blueberry notes. My other half loves this with milk, so an excellent all rounder!


----------



## cuprajake

Ahh, not sure

Im putting water in first then steeping,

If you've not seen his vid have a nosey, see what you think


----------



## Morningfuel

Craft House coffee decaf - it's a Guatemala coffee, and is very, very good - far better than I expected, and craft house have won me over for decaf. Tasting notes are accurate - chocolate, some orangey acidity and

I also have a kilo of their industry blend, but for now I'm finishing my third bag of coffee compass mystery mk 13, which is still a delicious, balanced espresso.


----------



## simplyme

*

*

I have the Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama from HasBean, it isn't too bad but had much better from there


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Stu Beck said:


> Drinking this right now
> Makes a tasty filter brew with cocoa and gentle blueberry notes. My other half loves this with milk, so an excellent all rounder!


I have a bag of this to open in a while, really looking forward to it


----------



## jazzersi

SEND Coffee's Colombia Huila (https://sendcoffee.co.uk/shop/p/single-origin-colombia-huila) - full of flavour and works really well for espresso despite being slightly lighter roast.

Excuse the mucky hob...😇


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Kimmo said:


> I am waiting for Alexander to start roasting for espresso so I will cancel the subscription and purchase only espresso roast from Standout coffee in the future


 You've got too much cash!


----------



## Tomatin

Rave Italian job

really nice , took a while to get the grind right, but now I'm there ....Me likey a lotty


----------



## Irisco

I always seem to go back to Origin Coffee Roaster and have never had one I didn't enjoy. Tried out San Antonio this morning on my Pavoni, really nice but could just do with more strength in the cup. After reading about brewing ratios and not changing anything until you really like the taste, do you think I should grind finer or shorten the shot? I like the taste but just want it to be more punchy. I did 15g in with 30g out in about 34seconds (preinfused for about 10 seconds, not included in the 34 seconds). I slowly build pressure up to between 8 -9 bars and then gradually decline. Any thoughts would be great thanks.


----------



## winterlight

Coming towards the end of my Colombian Finca La Cristalina from North Star. Conjures up a nice brew in the cup with big rum (sometimes rum and raisin) flavours on the first sip closely followed by a cola aftertaste. So, a bit like rum and Coke in a mug, but without the loss of inhibitions.

I haven't picked up on any blueberry flavours - as per the tasting notes - and suspect these were masked by the big rum flavours. Also, I have to point out that it wasn't until 7/8 days that the flavours really kicked it. They tasted a little diluted before that, so well worth waiting.

Been making it as a filter through a V60, but did a few with the aeropress too which really upped the booziness of the rum. Might try a Clever Dripper with it later today for an experiment - mostly because I'm bored...


----------



## cuprajake

View attachment 51344


----------



## Deegee

Coaltown's Pit Prop in a Cortado, finding it difficult to get this right as espresso, but just a bit of milk makes it shine, as either this or a Macchiato and then the tasting notes seem to come right out at you, very more-ish!😋


----------



## fatboyslim

This is absolutely tremendous 👌


----------



## earthflattener

Cuprajake said:


> View attachment 51344


 I'm trying Red Brick for the first time this morning. It's taken me a while to get around to it. A reaction to all the hype or whatever, but I have to admit it is very good... and I've not even dialed it in properly yet.


----------



## 28267

Coffeelink's Rwanda Lake Kivu for me today. Expresso tastes lovely but not got it working with milk yet, the nice flavours of the expresso get lost and I'm left with a slightly rough taste of coffee.

Blue cup was extracted at slightly higher temperature.


----------



## Inspector

AdG said:


> Coffeelink's Rwanda Lake Kivu for me today. Expresso tastes lovely but not got it working with milk yet, the nice flavours of the expresso get lost and I'm left with a slightly rough taste of coffee.
> 
> Blue cup was extracted at slightly higher temperature.
> 
> View attachment 51353
> View attachment 51354


 I am currently drinking the same. Roasted on 4th. Well rested.

What is your ratio. I find 18gr in 40 out tastes lovely in 150ml milk.


----------



## 28267

Inspector said:


> I am currently drinking the same. Roasted on 4th. Well rested.
> 
> What is your ratio. I find 18gr in 40 out tastes lovely in 150ml milk.


 I'm currently on 1:3 so 16gr in 48 out, which tastes great as expresso but not with the milk. My flat white cups are around 170ml so similar amount of milk. My wife likes it as a latte so perhaps it is just not for me.

My basket should go to 18g but 16g works better, need to get a larger one ordered. I'll try dropping the ratio down and see if that improves it.


----------



## Jim bean

Still loving raves signature blend


----------



## 28267

@Inspector I tightened the grind slightly on the Lake Kivu today, shot time ended up slightly higher than I'd normally have.

As an expresso the flavour was good as before, but with milk it now works and the flavours come through nicely in both flat white and latte. Kept with a 1:3 ratio, that was going to be the next thing to try tweaking.


----------



## Inspector

AdG said:


> @Inspector I tightened the grind slightly on the Lake Kivu today, shot time ended up slightly higher than I'd normally have.
> 
> As an expresso the flavour was good as before, but with milk it now works and the flavours come through nicely in both flat white and latte. Kept with a 1:3 ratio, that was going to be the next thing to try tweaking.


 I will try 1:3 ratio tomorrow see if it's any better


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

fatboyslim said:


> This is absolutely tremendous 👌
> 
> View attachment 51347


 I ordered some on your reccomendation!


----------



## darkstefano

Sorry - double post


----------



## darkstefano

Cora by Caroma 90/10 blend


----------



## jaffro

I should have taken a picture of the espresso and filter I made this morning.

The one in the tin is a fantastic filter. 90 SCA score natural Ethiopian. Wonderfully fruity.

I've been trying the washed Ethiopian out as filter and found it a little plain. Absolutely fine, just a bit... Meh. Nice chocolate aftertaste but couldn't find the jasmine/florals. Just had it as an espresso and it's amazing. All the florals came out, mild acidity giving a bit of juiciness to it, nicely balanced with the chocolate notes. Love it.


----------



## Kimmo

One of the better ones from La Cabra


----------



## Dave double bean

Utterly sensational , my favourite glad i ordered 1kg
View attachment 51599


----------



## Breezy

Chris_on_caffeine said:


> I ordered some on your reccomendation!


 Same!

i'm still only 4 days post roast so am not getting all of the flavours out currently are you brewing with a v60?

@fatboyslim


----------



## fatboyslim

Breezy said:


> Same!
> 
> i'm still only 4 days post roast so am not getting all of the flavours out currently are you brewing with a v60?
> 
> @fatboyslim


 Yep v60 01 cup, my first few brews were 4 days past roast and they tasted amazing. The flavour profile is becoming more rounded now but equally delicious. What water are you using?


----------



## Breezy

fatboyslim said:


> Yep v60 01 cup, my first few brews were 4 days past roast and they tasted amazing. The flavour profile is becoming more rounded now but equally delicious. What water are you using?


 v60 02 also for 1 cup using around 6 pulse pours what about you?


----------



## MWJB

fatboyslim said:


> This is absolutely tremendous 👌
> 
> View attachment 51347


 Must give this a go, really enjoyed some of Crankhouse's other offerings from Granja Esperanza of late.


----------



## Stu Beck

MWJB said:


> Must give this a go, really enjoyed some of Crankhouse's other offerings from Granja Esperanza of late.


 That Sudan Rume 🤯


----------



## Stu Beck

Rwandan Kinini Peaberry from Crankhouse from the freezer stash - roasted last May, thankfully still delicious.

V60 14g - 230ml, 33 bloom for 40s, followed by 33g pours every 20s as recommend by @MWJB Total time 3.15

Sweet apple and blueberry notes, very moreish!


----------



## MWJB

Stu Beck said:


> That Sudan Rume 🤯


 Went down well with my Xmas lunch 

...and the Finca El Paraiso


----------



## Jony

MWJB said:


> Must give this a go, really enjoyed some of Crankhouse's other offerings from Granja Esperanza of late.


 Got a bag of Ethiopian here if your want it. Pm your addy when it's stops raining Post it


----------



## MWJB

Jony said:


> Got a bag of Ethiopian here if your want it. Pm your addy when it's stops raining Post it


 Gosh, that's very generous, thank you!


----------



## Jony

No worries, it's well rested, and you are the Water King 😂😂


----------



## fatboyslim

MWJB said:


> Must give this a go, really enjoyed some of Crankhouse's other offerings from Granja Esperanza of late.


 This one is maximum lychee!


----------



## Missy

This is absolutely stunning, with spot on tasting notes. Making absolutely stunning espresso, another for my list of loves!


----------



## Irisco

Newly opened today, Origin coffee "Elvis". Sometimes I wonder if you can "imagine" certain flavours after reading the tasting notes on the bag, sort of subliminally but not this one. Straightaway you can taste the lemongrass, very very nice.

Espresso made on Pavoni, preinfusion (10 secs) & 15g in 32g out in about 25seconds .


----------



## Stu Beck

Had the Ibanda Ugandan natural from Django this morning: v60 brew, 14g - 230ml, 33g bloom for 40s them 33g pours every 20s. Total time 3.20. Sweet strawberries and plum with a little funk 😋

Then aeropress brews with the washed El Salvador beans from Django and a Guatamalen decaf from Crafthouse. Both made short with milk - 16g - 80ml and about the same volume of warm milk.

Kilo of Peruvian beans from Black Cat turned up in the afternoon so i couldnt resist a taste - same v60 recipe as above, done in just under 3mins so might tighten the grind tomorrow and see how that tastes. Still very enjoyable cup: clean light with juicy berries and a very pleasant red wine quality.


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse Granja Esperanza, Mandela natural - Clean, syrupy sweet, tropical fruit. Also getting slightly spicy hints in the background, like ginger/lebkuchen? Delicious.


----------



## catpuccino

MWJB said:


> Crankhouse Granja Esperanza, Mandela natural - Clean, syrupy sweet, tropical fruit. Also getting slightly spicy hints in the background, like ginger/lebkuchen? Delicious.


 I had 500g of this from Colonna a little while back, it's absolutely delicious. Brewed the first half as V60 the the rest with Stagg X. Definitely a spicy kick in the finish. I think the Colonna tasting notes were quince, fig and [a spice i can't remember].


----------



## Kimmo

One of the better beans from The Barn.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

One of the very few washed Ethiopian coffees I actually get the "floral" notes on ????

Took out the freezer this week and good to go, lovely as pour over or as a juicy/chocolaty espresso. Went long at 18g to 60g out, super fine grind, 25 second 2bar preinfusion then a gentle ramp to 9bar.

Other half really liked it as well. Just wish @BlackCatCoffee had more of it!


----------



## Missy

Tomatoes tomatoes tomatoes. @Crownandcanvas this is amazing! (It's the Maria genoveva from Honduras in case anyone can't see the bag)


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Kimmo said:


> One of the better beans from The Barn.
> 
> View attachment 52232


 Thanks for the recommendation, just made my first order from the barn.


----------



## supersemps

Just had my first cup of Banka from Django. It's really great, nice and boozy. Django always seem to have great naturals. First Chinese coffee I have had and I'm impressed. Aeropress 4min inverted. 15g:210ml.


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse Granja Esperanza, Mandela natural - knockout cup syrupy, jammy, tropical fruit, vineous. Terrific!

14g ground at 29 on Wilfa flat burr grinder (8% under 400 Kruve, 8% over 1600 Kuve).

V60 02. Pour 40g every 40s each pour taking ~12s each. After 80g drop a steel can strainer in the brewer & pour into that, up to 200g total.


----------



## Stu Beck

MWJB said:


> Crankhouse Granja Esperanza, Mandela natural - knockout cup syrupy, jammy, tropical fruit, vineous. Terrific!


 Just got a bag of this from @BlackCatCoffee and it's superb! First cup was absolutely humming and reminded me of the Crankhouse Sudan Rume with intense fruit and a hint of eucalyptus. Today's brew was a four days post roast and more mellow, still got lovely tropical fruit with added sweet vanilla. Going to enjoy this one, kinda want to get a bag from Crankhouse too now and compare 🤔


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

Today and every day this month.

At the moment as an espresso. 16 in 32ish out - certainly benefits from a shorter ratio. Have gone all the way to 16in 48/50 out but definitely worse.

Still working on dialing in for the moka pot.


----------



## Deegee

Raves Monsooned Malabar in a latte, tbh it was so good I went straight back and made another! 😋

On a more serious note, I've struggled with this one, crazy static out of the grinder as I mentioned in another thread, coupled with the fact it runs very fast meant I've done about a third of the bag just dialling in, still got plenty left though! 😉


----------



## cuprajake

Now i have the minima/mazzer combo

Can anyone recommend a really good, does what it says on the tin bean,

Ive tried things like redbrick and really didnt rate it.


----------



## Deegee

@Cuprajake Fruity or chocolatey or don't care?


----------



## cuprajake

@Deegee not too fussed, its more of it really tasting of its notes,

I believe the combo of 83mm flat burrs and the ro with potassium bicarbonate will dull down acidity.

So perhaps a choc/caramel/jaffacake 😂


----------



## Deegee

I'd go with a Mars bar closely followed by a Terry's chocolate orange. 😉


----------



## Deegee

Failing the above, maybe Blackcats Terra fazenda, I'm waiting to finish some of what I've currently got before I try that.


----------



## Rdl81

Lovely cup of North Star's LSOL offering this morning brewed on the wilfa svart. Anyone else use this brewer?


----------



## Missy

Rdl81 said:


> Lovely cup of North Star's LSOL offering this morning brewed on the wilfa svart. Anyone else use this brewer?
> 
> View attachment 52982


 Isn't that a grinder? I keep umming about an auto brewer.


----------



## cuprajake

Must admit i keep seeing north star mentioned, may have to give them a try


----------



## cuprajake

View attachment 52997


Had this, this morning but its prob getting ti the end of its life.


----------



## Dallah

Cuprajake said:


> Must admit i keep seeing north star mentioned, may have to give them a try


 They are very definitely worth a try. Never had anything but stellar coffee from North Star.


----------



## Rdl81

Missy said:


> Isn't that a grinder? I keep umming about an auto brewer.


They do a brewer as well


----------



## 27852

Deegee said:


> Failing the above, maybe Blackcats Terra fazenda, I'm waiting to finish some of what I've currently got before I try that.


 It is excellent for both espresso and pour over. The espresso machine went on the blink this morning so I was scrounging for whole beans from the Eureka to put into the hand grinder like a fiend.


----------



## winterlight

Cuprajake said:


> Must admit i keep seeing north star mentioned, may have to give them a try


 Well worth an order!


----------



## Patsy

I've been really liking Flat Caps Coffee, Winter Blend is nice after morning walk 19grams beans just under 40grams poured with frothed milk


----------



## Jony

Last of this


----------



## jh-iom

Beleza coffee -great taste. Have stocked up on a few bags!


----------



## Griffo

Sweetshop by Square Mile. Nice and fruity 🤤


----------



## PartySausage

I'm thinking of ordering some *Nicaragua - Pacamara Collaborative Apple Microlot* & *Ethiopia - Koke *from @BlackCatCoffee using the forum discount.

I was wondering if anyone has brewed these as an espresso & had any feedback & recommended brew ratios?


----------



## centaursailing

Ethiopian swiss water decaf from Coffee Compass.


----------



## paul whu

LSOL North Star. Mystery as to what it is but it's excellent ✊.


----------



## jaffro

paul whu said:


> LSOL North Star. Mystery as to what it is but it's excellent ✊.


 Same here. Love it, but mystified!


----------



## winterlight

It seems to have disappeared off their website now, but I'm on Rave's Brazil Zona de Varginha No. 68 beans which cost just £4.50 for 250g. The price intrigued me as it's on a par with supermarket coffee, indeed it's cheaper than many you can buy in the supermarket.

And, it turns out, it's much nicer than supermarket coffees. Much smoother with little bitterness and strongly defined flavours - lots of chocolate, caramel and a hint of apple on the back. The freshness of roast clearly makes a huge difference compared to the supermarket offerings, so this is quite the bargain. It's a gluggable brew through the V60 and I'm glad I went for two bags - means I can experiment making some coldbrew (yes, it's already that time of year)


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

These are really nice. Best as a straight up espresso as adding anything to it dilutes the subtle delicacies.


----------



## 24774

Got a coffee from Redemption Roasters. They're a prison-based coffee roaster and have shops in Kings Cross, Bloomsbury, Liverpool St, Barbican. They train offenders in coffee industry skills with the aim of reducing re-offending in the UK. The coffee is lovely, this one is gently fruity, something I don't usually go for but this is good.


----------



## winterlight

Chris_on_caffeine said:


> These are really nice. Best as a straight up espresso as adding anything to it dilutes the subtle delicacies.
> 
> View attachment 53302


 I haven't had any coffee from The Barn in years. It was the first specialty coffee I ever drank and kickstarted my love of coffee. Are there any issues importing in from them now that Brexit has kicked in?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

winterlight said:


> I haven't had any coffee from The Barn in years. It was the first specialty coffee I ever drank and kickstarted my love of coffee. Are there any issues importing in from them now that Brexit has kicked in?


 When I ordered I had forgotten about the issues with delivery from Europe. However, postage was only £5 and it took about a week to arrive.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Our own Colombian Belalcazar on espresso at the moment. Seven days post-roast it's giving me great orange vibrancy and caramel. Playing with slightly short shots, but a 6-bar pull over 25 secs at 1:2 seems great.

(For those interested: https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/products/colombia-belacalzar)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm trying the latest LSOL offering from North Star.







AP 15g 250 water. 1+10 on the old Feldgrind

2 min steep, then flipped and pushed down. Really juicy!! Sweet berries with a tropical tartness to it (is my best attempt to describe this).

I'm guessing something like Kenya micro lot with a washed process.


----------



## BTW

Had a lovely V60 of Coffee by Casuals Kenyan offering today. Got it as part of their deal to forum members and not disappointed at all for trying them out. Would attach an image, but not entirely sure how to without having to use a URL (is that possible?)


----------



## RobDGio

Subscription from my local roaster (gold box) got a free sample of specialty tea with it


----------



## RobDGio




----------



## cuprajake

Just opened my first north star, its the rwandan. 5 days off roast. Pulled tiny bit fast. Not much


----------



## winterlight

RobDGio said:


> Subscription from my local roaster (gold box) got a free sample of specialty tea with it
> 
> View attachment 53379


 Goldbox are good for free samples! I've had coffee, chocolate coffee beans and tea in the past!


----------



## simontc

Morning all... supping a flat white madebwith extracts latest iteration of dr strangelove. A little too roasted for me - certainly picking up on some really thoroughly delicious sweetness, cola edge, berries, a little cocoa... but its got a slight 'dark/trad ' espresso edge which i dont tend to enjoy so much. In truth I think ive pretty much felt this about every bean ive had from extract over the years...


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

@Black Cat Myanmar - A Lel Chaung as a funky flat white, gorgeous.


----------



## 27852

@Black Cat chocolate point - it is delicious! Still playing around with the grind but started the day with a nice long black and an even tastier latte mid morning. Looking forward to my post lunch espresso!


----------



## Irisco

Roastworks Burundi Businde. I got carried away with all of the discounts as Christmas and have had these in the freezer. I was pleasantly surprised how well they have kept, really nice brothy , plummy taste but have a lovely acidity which I like. I discovered what I think is a "Quaker" bean in the pack, not sure but have never seen one before. I need to coarsen the grind tomorrow, it was a tad over extracted.


----------



## profesor_historia

A washed Colombia Bourbon Rosado from Raizal Roasters from San Sebastian de los Reyes (Madrid), from their own farm.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I still have other beans for espresso, so I'm just doing brewed for the latest offering of the LSOL from North Star coffee roasters.

Aeropress inverted fill to the top 2 more min brew before pushing down. Tropical fruit with a slight floral edge. Generally I'm not a fan of floral notes but this works really well. It seemed to have an edge of parma violets.

Thanks again to everyone who has organised this LSOL offering, these are a proper treasure.

Are these on north stars website?


----------



## Emily

I made espresso con panna because I had a bit of cream in the fridge. With Black Cat Chocolate Point. It was lush 😊 Looks a bit messy though.


----------



## tripleshot

QueenOfCaffine said:


> @Black Cat Myanmar - A Lel Chaung as a funky flat white, gorgeous.


 Just had it this morning, also as flat white. Very nice


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

tripleshot said:


> Just had it this morning, also as flat white. Very nice


Pure treat isn't it... need to work through some other beans so that I can get a top-up


----------



## Emily

I started Black Cat Twilight blend today and was so excited because I could actually taste almonds and it was the first time I have tasted anything other than just coffee (or sour)! 😊It was very very good!


----------



## cuprajake

North star rwandan


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Emily said:


> I started Black Cat Twilight blend today and was so excited because I could actually taste almonds and it was the first time I have tasted anything other than just coffee (or sour)! 😊It was very very good!


 Thanks for your kind words. 👍


----------



## 27852

Frontline Coffee Bevan Blend a friend of mine sent me this the other week, I was a bit sceptical as no roast date or tasting notes on the bag. I was (incorrectly) brewing it as a filter and it was nice, a bit dark tasting. I looked at the website and noticed it was an espresso blend - just dialled it in on the machine and it is a very smooth take on classic espresso (medium roast so not so much carbon but nice chocolate and caramel aftertaste). I've been searching for daily driver bean and this may be the one!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Finally, we have put the woes of ground coffee on Aeropress and Indian filter to rest. Temporarily, on store beans, while letting the beans from Blackcat to rest.

Btw, the grinder is JxPro.


----------



## winterlight

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Finally, we have put the woes of ground coffee on Aeropress and Indian filter to rest. Temporarily, on store beans, while letting the beans from Blackcat to rest.
> 
> Btw, the grinder is JxPro.


 What do you mean here? You've bought an espresso machine? Or you're grinding beans yourself rather than buying pre-ground?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

winterlight said:


> What do you mean here? You've bought an espresso machine? Or you're grinding beans yourself rather than buying pre-ground?


 We have lived on instant, pre-ground and beans in the past using cheaper grinders and espresso machines. Both packed recently. We now have JX pro to grind coffee for AeroPress, French Press and an Indian Filter. Will buy a nice espresso machine when I have saved some £££.


----------



## Michael87

Need to grind about 3 notches finer but this one was still packed with flavour. Tasted almost like a v60 with the fruit levels


----------



## Rdl81

Drinking the free "vaccine dream" coffee from dark arts......they are a generous bunch over there


----------



## MHeath

I found a local roaster to me who does a good variety, about to open this by The coffe officina.


----------



## jaffro

Getting towards the end of this washed Ugandan from New Ground, courtesy of @DogandHat

19:41 in 40 seconds with an 18g VST

Have to admit, when I first tried it as filter I wasn't sure about it. I've only had one other washed Ugandan and they've both had an underlying savoury note, a bit like gravy or bovril.

However, as espresso it's great. Tasting notes say lemon sherbet and wine gums. Normally I wouldn't like too much citrus in espresso but it's absolutely on point.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Chocolate Point on Aeropress. We made 2 back to back ones.



1.3 on JX Pro, used 24 grams, 145g / ml water, 130 g/ml liquid, 45 secs in total (15 sec pour, 15 stir and 15 brew). The extraction was light, thought slightly acidic but tasted ok.


1.275 on JX Pro, 18 g, 115 g water, 100 out, 2 mins in total (15 pour, 15 stir, 90 brew). This was smooth, strong but perfect, nutty and sweet. I drank in 2 parts - black first and the second with milk. Liked both but, with milk, the nutty and sweet taste were very evident.


I am thinking if I should modify and try point 2 with a click finer and a click coarser and see what happens


----------



## JEC

I'm enjoying this River Coffee offering, from the @DogandHat traditional espresso subscription. It's behaving very well on my Gaggia classic. This subscription pairs really well with my Hasbean one, providing lots of variety, especially appreciated if my setup (and let's face it, skills) struggle with Hasbean's lighter offerings.


----------



## jpd99

Kochere Boji from Established via a v60 - recommendations always make me nervous but this is amazing. Love it! They're not lying about the Bergamot - sounds unusual but so good.

https://established.coffee/products/kochere-boji-ethiopia-250g


----------



## Ilias

Today I tried this coffee for the first time and I love it. Quite different to what I used to drink (darker roasts). Quite aromatic and definitely delicious. [I have no affiliation/incentives, honestly enjoyed it]









@Django Coffee Co.


----------



## Stu Beck

Ilias said:


> Today I tried this coffee for the first time and I love it. Quite different to what I used to drink (darker roasts). Quite aromatic and definitely delicious. [I have no affiliation/incentives, honestly enjoyed it]
> 
> View attachment 54193
> 
> 
> @Django Coffee Co.


 Drinking this one atm too and loving it 🍍🍓😋


----------



## Irisco

I ran out of beans so bought some from the supermarket. Roastworks Guji natural Ethiopia and on offer as well. Good roasting date 22/02/21 so perfect really. First cup was lovely even though it ran a bit fast, I ground finer on the second cup but more bitter so I'll stick with a courser grind. Holds up really well in milk (please don't judge my awful latte art skills, it's a work in progress)


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

@BlackCatCoffee Signature blend


----------



## MHeath

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> @BlackCatCoffee Signature blend


 I have a bag of this resting, looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Stu Beck

72hr macerated Honduran from Django - it turns out I do know what tamarind tastes like! Tang-fastic 🤪

Venturing to the outer limits of what i find enjoyable in a brew, I've definitely not had a bag of beans quite like these!


----------



## Jony

I'm on the same, but no way could I drink a kilo of it😁


----------



## Mark70

An Americano from forum sponsor @Altitude Coffee London Really nice and a great way to start the days For the eagle eyed I received this last month and it's been in the freezer until my DE1 arrived

Looking forward to trying an espresso later


----------



## Stu Beck

Jony said:


> I'm on the same, but no way could I drink a kilo of it😁


 Not in one sitting anyway 😅

I'm a sucker for a bargain and have squirrelled some away in the freezer...


----------



## Altitude Coffee London

Mark70 said:


> An Americano from forum sponsor @Altitude Coffee London Really nice and a great way to start the days For the eagle eyed I received this last month and it's been in the freezer until my DE1 arrived
> 
> Looking forward to trying an espresso later
> View attachment 54590
> 
> 
> View attachment 54592


 So glad you enjoyed @Mark70. Awesome setup!


----------



## Mark70

Altitude Coffee London said:


> So glad you enjoyed @Mark70. Awesome setup!


 Had a second Americano and a cappa this afternoon and really enjoyed them. I have another one from you in the freezer I cannot remember which but look forward to trying that too.

Good luck in getting back to flying soon


----------



## drh__

Michael87 said:


> Need to grind about 3 notches finer but this one was still packed with flavour. Tasted almost like a v60 with the fruit levels
> 
> View attachment 53902


 This is the one I want to try! Have you added any milk yet or just espresso? Hoping to get a nice flat white out of it.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

A V60 of a bag of our Guatemalan roasted on 14th November and buried in my cupboard for some reason. Still very good!


----------



## Michael87

drh__ said:


> This is the one I want to try! Have you added any milk yet or just espresso? Hoping to get a nice flat white out of it.


 I'm preferring it with milk to be honest, it's packed with very bright fruity acidity and I can't quite get it under control in an espresso (which is my own fault I am sure). In a flat white I'm getting the same lovely flavours but muted to the point that it's not totally overwhelming the cup.


----------



## Griffo

Had signature blend by Runner Bean Coffee. Small roaster I recently heard about so got a taster pack. Decent coffee and great value for money (£5.50 / 250g). Seems their speciality is high caffeine pre-workout type coffee though.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

@BlackCatCoffee Koke Natural in a Moka Pot

- 15g

- 35 on the Niche

- Aeropress Filter Sandwich

Delicious. Might go a bit finer and see where that leads.


----------



## Rdl81

Drinking the free girls who grind coffee from dark arts this morning.....first time trying this new roaster


----------



## Dallah

Caravan Osa

20g in

40g out

Full of fruit with a pleasant acidity. Better as an espresso than in milk. The fruitiness was lost in cappuccino where it was like fruit & nut chocolate.


----------



## Dallah

Morgon Coffee Roasters (Gothenburg Sweden)

Costa Rica Montero Family (Honey Processed)

20g in

40g out

Fruity chocolate Flat White very nice

Thanks to Kaffebox.no


----------



## Irisco

Crank house Izuba washed, nice and tangy as an espresso but a bit lost with milk. Ground finer this pm , latte lovely but espresso taste was too bitter for me. Will go a bit coarser again tomorrow. Also have the Izuba natural so will be good to compare.


----------



## Colio07

Baristocracy Colombia. Roasted on the 6th, so just getting into the groove for espresso. Really delicious in a flat white! I've got a 1kg bag, so will freeze some, but looking forward to enjoying this for some time to come!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Irisco said:


> Crank house Izuba washed, nice and tangy as an espresso but a bit lost with milk. Ground finer this pm , latte lovely but espresso taste was too bitter for me. Will go a bit coarser again tomorrow. Also have the Izuba natural so will be good to compare.
> <img alt="7658440C-F7C6-4EA0-A9E0-65CB0D4A27AA.thumb.jpeg.3faa4c4e72e0988a1f2eaadaabadc70b.jpeg" data-fileid="54837" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/7658440C-F7C6-4EA0-A9E0-65CB0D4A27AA.thumb.jpeg.3faa4c4e72e0988a1f2eaadaabadc70b.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="5285AFB3-7B02-43DE-8F74-157E808D0221.thumb.jpeg.90d8669ebbc6b6789b8c6982450b754e.jpeg" data-fileid="54838" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/5285AFB3-7B02-43DE-8F74-157E808D0221.thumb.jpeg.90d8669ebbc6b6789b8c6982450b754e.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I've alway been impressed with Crankhouse


----------



## urbanbumpkin

My first try of Raves Guatemala El Morito No 97 special reserve yesterday. 







I tried an Aeropress. 15g (non inverted 1+10 on the old Feldgrind. 200g. It was meant to be a 1 min steep but the new puppy was in need and it was probably closer to 3min. 
Gentle Pomegranate with rich treacle. I was also getting a tiny cocoa edge to it (probably down to me over steeping it). Even so it was bloody amazing and complex.
It's probably my first try of Rave in over 2 years and I'm very much impressed with their standard again.


----------



## Irisco

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've alway been impressed with Crankhouse


 Much nicer today, I think I went from one extreme to another. I ground coarser and pulled a little shorter and it was lovely, really fresh and zingy.


----------



## frustin

Irisco said:


> View attachment 54838


 Competition grade latte art there!


----------



## Irisco

frustin said:


> Competition grade latte art there!


 Why thank you! Sometimes I just can't take it all so seriously. Any hints or tips please feel free to message me, I have plenty of corgi tails and other designs up my sleeve!


----------



## Emily

Opened this today. My first time trying a single origin and it was an eye-opener. I keep sniffing the empty bag 😂😍it's smells like fruity red wine, wine gums and taste like some kind of red fruit (I am not sure which but I hope to identify it by the time I get to the end of the beans) Anyway it is gorgeous. Wondering what it is like with milk.


----------



## Jacobm

Emily said:


> Opened this today. My first time trying a single origin and it was an eye-opener. I keep sniffing the empty bag 😂😍it's smells like fruity red wine, wine gums and taste like some kind of red fruit (I am not sure which but I hope to identify it by the time I get to the end of the beans) Anyway it is gorgeous. Wondering what it is like with milk.
> 
> View attachment 55076


 I'm currently using this for cappuccinos and I 100% agree so fruity, you get a hint on that coming through still with milk based drinks👌🏼Just got some of their Brazilian through the post today and it smells lovely


----------



## winterlight

I haven't had a washed coffee in months and months - been on a naturals and experimental journey - so decided it was time to get involved with them again. And, luckily, this El Salvador Finca Las Brumas Washed Pacamara from Hasbean was the perfect purchase. In fact, it's quickly become one of my all time favourites.

The beans are fairly small for Pacamara, but they pack a strong punch of sweet, cloudy lemonade. I genuinely can't get over the acidity either, it's pleasingly tart and sweet - which I can't get enough of. The tasting notes mention pineapple as well, but I haven't picked that out - maybe something in the background, but it's minimal at best.

I've been making them primarily in the Aeropress which seems to get a more intense flavour than when I've tried them through the V60. 20g beans to 300g water with a 30 second bloom and then fully plunged from 1.30 - 2.00.

Anyway, highly recommended and I've taken the rare step of ordering another bag up straight away.


----------



## mtjones55

James Gourmet Formula 6 in a flat white for me


----------



## 27852

@BlackCatCoffee's washed Guatemalan Atitlan for a 40min steep in a Clever - the blackberry juiciness really comes through.

Really wanting the April Niche Zero batch to land early as I'd love to play with this as an espresso - don't want to go there with the Specialita.


----------



## winterlight

Kjk said:


> @BlackCatCoffee's washed Guatemalan Atitlan for a 40min steep in a Clever - the blackberry juiciness really comes through.
> 
> Really wanting the April Niche Zero batch to land early as I'd love to play with this as an espresso - don't want to go there with the Specialita.


 What sort of grind did you use for the 40 minute steep? The longest steep I've done is 25 mins and it tasted over extracted - that was a bit finer than a V60 grind.


----------



## MWJB

winterlight said:


> What sort of grind did you use for the 40 minute steep? The longest steep I've done is 25 mins and it tasted over extracted - that was a bit finer than a V60 grind.


 Bitterness in a long Clever steep is most likely down to not hitting a high enough extraction, rather than over-extracion. V60 grind won't usually extract enough, try moka pot/coares espresso type grind. You'll be surprised how fine you can go.


----------



## 27852

MWJB said:


> Bitterness in a long Clever steep is most likely down to not hitting a high enough extraction, rather than over-extracion. V60 grind won't usually extract enough, try moka pot/coares espresso type grind. You'll be surprised how fine you can go.


 Thank you - this is the definitive word. I actually backed my grind off a tad coarser from yesterday as it was a bit bitter (1Zpresso JX - 22 numbers or 66 clicks). Aeropress/Moka setting is given as a range between 16-20. Perhaps I'm hitting an intermediate hump of bitterness in the extraction.

@MWJB what adjustment if any would you make to the grind size between a 4min vs 30min steep? I brew with 400-450g water at 60g/l as a starting point.


----------



## MWJB

Kjk said:


> @MWJB what adjustment if any would you make to the grind size between a 4min vs 30min steep? I brew with 400-450g water at 60g/l as a starting point.


 Hard for me to answer as I wouldn't do a 4min steep. I either aim for the highest extraction I can get (coarse espresso & as long a steep as possible, before too cool), or a very low extraction. The region I'm looking for in the low extractions only takes a minute (maybe 2 min tops if you're coarser than I grind). Because the extraction is about a third lower, I use about a third more coffee to bump up the strength (85g/L).

I have no preference in taste between the 2 approaches, the worst tasting brews I have had are the ones that land between these (not low/high enough).

Here's my fast Clever method...


----------



## 27852

> 15 minutes ago, MWJB said:
> 
> Hard for me to answer as I wouldn't do a 4min steep. I either aim for the highest extraction I can get (coarse espresso & as long a steep as possible, before too cool), or a very low extraction. The region I'm looking for in the low extractions only takes a minute (maybe 2 min tops if you're coarser than I grind). Because the extraction is about a third lower, I use about a third more coffee to bump up the strength (85g/L).
> 
> I have no preference in taste between the 2 approaches, the worst tasting brews I have had are the ones that land between these (not low/high enough).
> 
> Here's my fast Clever method...


 Thanks a lot - very informative. I'm agnostic to time so happy to think of it in terms of long vs short - agree with the approach of letting the long one go until it is the right temp and will try a 1-2min brew. For the short brew is that keeping grind constant? My wife wanted a double batch yesterday so I did 2 4min steeps without updosing and it had pronounced sourness (she is blissfully unaware of my background research).


----------



## MWJB

Kjk said:


> For the short brew is that keeping grind constant? My wife wanted a double batch yesterday so I did 2 4min steeps without updosing and it had pronounced sourness (she is blissfully unaware of my background research).


 Short brew uses a coarse grind, coarser end of pour over, towards what a grinder manufacturer might call French press.

Sounds like your grind was too fine for the 4min steeps if it was sour.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I took the plunge and tried RAVEs Guatemala El Morito No 97 special reserve as espresso. (While the hopper was empty.
Fantastic espresso, a proper complex espresso. Gentle fruit and a slight botanical edge.

If your buying from Rave Coffee it's worth adding these as special treat. They're really nice as filter too (probably the sensible thing to do as there's only 80g in a tin)


----------



## Irisco

urbanbumpkin said:


> I took the plunge and tried RAVEs Guatemala El Morito No 97 special reserve as espresso. (While the hopper was empty.
> Fantastic espresso, a proper complex espresso. Gentle fruit and a slight botanical edge.
> 
> If your buying from Rave Coffee it's worth adding these as special treat. They're really nice as filter too (probably the sensible thing to do as there's only 80g in a tin)
> View attachment 55257
> View attachment 55256


 Thanks for the recommendation, I'm about to place an order with them so will try these as I have 20% off discount emailed to me.


----------



## 28267

El Carmen from @Coffee by the Casuals for us today. Not as rested as long it should be, but wasn't getting on with previous coffee from Coffee compass.

Not perfectly dialled in yet but lovely cup and the missus is happy too. Tried as expresso and long latte, cappuccino and flat whites next.









Two shots show how dose and basket affect things. Left is 18g in IMS competition basket and naked portafilter, right is same grind but 16g in stock basket and portafilter.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

AdG said:


> El Carmen from @Coffee by the Casuals for us today. Not as rested as long it should be, but wasn't getting on with previous coffee from Coffee compass.
> 
> Not perfectly dialled in yet but lovely cup and the missus is happy too. Tried as expresso and long latte, cappuccino and flat whites next.
> 
> View attachment 55359
> 
> 
> Two shots show how dose and basket affect things. Left is 18g in IMS competition basket and naked portafilter, right is same grind but 16g in stock basket and portafilter.


 Love to see this - thank you for sharing! That difference in shots is very very interesting.


----------



## Jony

This is super tasty.


----------



## winterlight

Jony said:


> This is super tasty.
> 
> View attachment 55384


 I kept meaning to mention this on here! Finished off my bag of this last week and thoroughly enjoyed it - definitely got lychee along with strawberry and vanilla notes. What was best about it, though, was at £12 for a 250g bag of Geisha it's ridiculous value. Probably took about 5/6 days post roast to hit their peak, so it's well worth holding off for a few days.


----------



## 28267

Another @Coffee by the Casuals Columbian for us today. Again nice smooth expresso and lovely flavour. We will definitely be back for more, just deciding who to try on our list next.


----------



## Stox

I've just opened a bag of this from Cast Iron, and I'm loving it. Also, I find their 340g bag size to be just right.

https://castironroasters.com/collections/espresso-coffee/products/gonzalez-fiallos-honduras


----------



## 8144

Rwandan Maraba from Union bought from Sainsburys for about a fiver for 200g. These were roasted in Feb but still taste nice although I think they would be better if roasted a little bit sooner. The price is too good to ignore though.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

AdG said:


> Another @Coffee by the Casuals Columbian for us today. Again nice smooth expresso and lovely flavour. We will definitely be back for more, just deciding who to try on our list next.
> 
> View attachment 55532


 Thank you for sharing this - we're really glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

opened a bag of Betty. Ground on JX Pro for the Indian filter.

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/betty-espresso-1kg/


----------



## Emily

I think this looks so pretty 😍 It's Black Cat Chocolate Point over condensed milk ❤ aka Cafe Bombon. Well, it's Easter 🐣As I found with espresso and whipped cream, if you add enough fat and sugar, all coffee tastes amazing! 😂 Happy Easter!


----------



## winterlight

I had a bag of Crankhouse El Carmen Decaf turn up today, so I've just put them through the Aeropress. Not too bad. There's a pleasing orange aftertaste and, I suppose, there's a hint of vanilla although it's not too pronounced.

The beans are roasted much darker than my usual light/medium roasts, but the 'darkness' isn't too noticeable. I'm going to try it through the V60 tonight as I think it might benefit from the smoothness that offers. Pleasant enough as is though.


----------



## Gemini

I'm drinking an Ethiopian roasted by a good friend. I used a size 2 v60 and very pleasant taste of tea and jasmine.


----------



## 8144

El Salvador Finca La Ilusion Natural Bourbon - Hasbean very very nice!


----------



## winterlight

I finished these washed El Salvador beans from HasBean last week and found them to be a decent set of beans. Lightly roasted as per the picture below.

Through the V60 they were okay, but a little too mellow in terms of flavour. However, the sweet orange flavours really shone in the Aeropress. I even experimented with some 14 - 20 minute long Aeropress brews and found that this enhanced the flavours even further.

I still maintain, though, that HasBean's El Salvador Pacamara beans are amazing. Currently on my third bag.


----------



## 27852

Crankhouse Izuba Washed in a french press. NZ comes today so I am looking forward to trying it as espresso.


----------



## Enea

Hit the jackpot this morning!!! I'm always in small panic when I start a new coffee in the morning, as it usually takes 3-4 shots to dial-in and I get cranky waiting to drink a good shot. Received some coffee from China, "Ou Yang" from Quarterhorse, dialed in on the first shot (which I'm almost as happy about as I think a lottery win would make me). Delicious, fantastic espresso!


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse, Hacienda la Florida Sidra natural, Ecuador - Pungent rose wine & some floral notes. Bright & very flavoursome, without being cloying like some naturals. Tasty.

14g ground at 32 on Wilfa flat. V60 01, 20g poured in spirals every 20s, each pour taking ~10s each, up to 200g total. Last 2 pours finishing in centre when standing liquid over bed. Dry bed 3:24.

Also previously enjoyed as a stronger, moka strength type brew in Aeropress, same grind, 20g inverted, 125g water just off boil, 2x NSEW stirs, flip at 1:15, plunge at 1:30 for about 20s, stopping at sight of grounds bed.


----------



## PD2020

Momo Kombucha with coffee from Origin (El Salvador, Santa Elena farm). Nom 🙂


----------



## winterlight

MWJB said:


> Crankhouse, Hacienda la Florida Sidra natural, Ecuador - Pungent rose wine & some floral notes. Bright & very flavoursome, without being cloying like some naturals. Tasty.
> 
> 14g ground at 32 on Wilfa flat. V60 01, 20g poured in spirals every 20s, each pour taking ~10s each, up to 200g total. Last 2 pours finishing in centre when standing liquid over bed. Dry bed 3:24.
> 
> Also previously enjoyed as a stronger, moka strength type brew in Aeropress, same grind, 20g inverted, 125g water just off boil, 2x NSEW stirs, flip at 1:15, plunge at 1:30 for about 20s, stopping at sight of grounds bed.


 I've been enjoying this through the Aeropress, but been going 20g to 300g water. Inverted method as well. Bloom for 30 seconds and then fill up, stir and leave for three to four minutes. I'm getting a lot of strawberry alongside some blueberry - it's almost like a typical Ethiopian in that respect. And, it may be the suggestion on the packet of sparkling rose, but I can also pick up a hint of that biscuity, acidic zing that sparking wine has. Interesting for certain and definitely tasty.


----------



## Motorheadache

Crankhouse have obviously done well with this this as I'm also on the Hacienda la Florida Sidra natural this morning through the Aeropress. I am preferring this to the stablemate Anaerobic Typica I bought alongside so far. Plenty of that juicy strawberry coming through.


----------



## Jason89

Just got some Spiller and Tait signature blend as I had a discount for them. Using a cheap hand grinder to grind them for my Aeropress at the moment but finding them a bit too bitter and strong at the moment. Possibly grinding a bit too fine for the beans so extracting too fast. Still good coffee though, just ordered a Smart Grinder Pro so hopefully that will help with consistency and accuracy.


----------



## MWJB

Jason89 said:


> Just got some Spiller and Tait signature blend as I had a discount for them. Using a cheap hand grinder to grind them for my Aeropress at the moment but finding them a bit too bitter and strong at the moment. Possibly grinding a bit too fine for the beans so extracting too fast. Still good coffee though, just ordered a Smart Grinder Pro so hopefully that will help with consistency and accuracy.


 It doesn't matter how fine you grind, the coffee won't extract too fast in the Aeropress.

If the coffee isn't too silty, there's no need to go coarser.

Maybe try a little less coffee/more water?


----------



## Emily

This is Black Cat Chocolate Point (rapidly becoming my best coffee ever!) which I made into a romano by adding a slice of lemon. Bit weird, thought I wasn't going to like it but it was actually really nice! Would make this again.


----------



## DavecUK

@Emily You got me off to look for a slice of lemon...my chocolate mint isn't growing yet...if it survived the winter.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Emily said:


> This is Black Cat Chocolate Point (rapidly becoming my best coffee ever!) which I made into a romano by adding a slice of lemon. Bit weird, thought I wasn't going to like it but it was actually really nice! Would make this again.
> 
> View attachment 56617


 That's interesting. Have you tried an espresso tonic before? More of a hot summer drink really. An espresso, some tonic and a slice of lemon if you have one around. It's quite nice!


----------



## DavecUK

@MediumRoastSteam Have you been watching Hoffman again?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> @MediumRoastSteam Have you been watching Hoffman again?


 Nope! I never do, unless someone mentions it in here. It's something I enjoyed in the past.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's interesting. Have you tried an espresso tonic before? More of a hot summer drink really. An espresso, some tonic and a slice of lemon if you have one around. It's quite nice!
> 
> View attachment 56623


 I wonder how would G&T with espresso taste. I shall wait for my Vesuvius Leva.


----------



## Emily

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I wonder how would G&T with espresso taste.


 Haha I was just wondering the same. I think I am up for trying some weird coffee combinations. I was thinking that bourbon would go nicely in espresso so found some recipes for Kentucky coffee which vary a bit but are largely espresso, bourbon, cream and sugar. I am trying to convince myself that having an alcoholic drink mid morning is ok....😂 Then there is an amaretto espresso 😍


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Emily said:


> alcoholic drink mid morning is ok....


----------



## Steve78

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I wonder how would G&T with espresso taste. I shall wait for my Vesuvius Leva.


 Never had one with espresso, but a G&T with a splash (10ml or so) of cold brew is excellent


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Steve78 said:


> Never had one with espresso, but a G&T with a splash (10ml or so) of cold brew is excellent


 Interesting, but I was thinking of keeping the espresso in the fridge first.


----------



## prezes

La Esperanza Colombia from TCC roasters in Leicester. Had an opportunity to try it last Monday in their cafe and had to get a bag! So different to most coffees I had previously. It was originally meant for filter but they tried it in espresso and became a huge hit.


----------



## yardbent

well, back in the brewing game after some years off

just been through the larder and binned lotsa of OOD coffee beans..... :classic_sad:

so bought a supermarket bag of 'Modern Standard' Guatemala Finca San Antonio Beans - August 2021

not too shabby till I get my shipment from Coffee Compass

sunny days in SW Scotland -- enjoy the weekend.!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Got this Cast iron beans a few days ago. Roast date the 14th of April . Made a cup of coffee on Aeropress today.

I always start with the best known settings - coarse espresso - for short steep while trying new beans. The cup was bitter. I plan to grind coarser tomorrow for Aeropress, while trying a long steep on clever on the previously used best settings.

I always struggle to identify the roast - is this a medium dark ? I was grinding a lot faster. Thanks

Edit - looks more like a medium roast than the medium dark. I wonder why it was easier to grind, as my other beans were not light roasts.


----------



## Emily

Opened Rave's The Italian Job today (after a week with no beans 😩). Seemed to dial in well at the first go (must be finally getting the hang of this 😂) Was quite rich and sweet and very nice! 😊


----------



## DavecUK

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Got this Cast iron beans a few days ago. Roast date the 14th of April . Made a cup of coffee on Aeropress today.
> 
> I always start with the best known settings - coarse espresso - for short steep while trying new beans. The cup was bitter. I plan to grind coarser tomorrow for Aeropress, while trying a long steep on clever on the previously used best settings.
> 
> I always struggle to identify the roast - is this a medium dark ? I was grinding a lot faster. Thanks
> 
> Edit - looks more like a medium roast than the medium dark. I wonder why it was easier to grind, as my other beans were not light roasts.
> 
> View attachment 56853


 That looks more medium to medium light.... bean density is a big factor in what makes them easier to grind and if you're hand grinding bean size will have some influence as the burrs load up more.

I have some beans where 17g will fill a portafilter and others where 19 are needed to fill the portafilter to the same height. It's one of the issues never discussed in dose for machines. I often use a weight of beans appropriate to the portafilter fill level (to keep that consistent), then adjust my extraction weight up and or down to get the weight of output/ratio required.

Of course that fill level depends on the specific machine I am using, e.g Crem One2B, it can be quite important, as it can with the Lelit Elizabeth and the preinfusion and pause lengths. In general though I find it's another thing I can keep relatively consistent, even though bean density varies, and that's mostly controlled by grind.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

DavecUK said:


> some beans where 17g will fill a portafilter and others where 19 are needed to fill the portafilter to the same height. It's one of the issues never discussed in dose for machines. I often use a weight of beans appropriate to the portafilter fill level (to keep that consistent), then adjust my extraction weight up and or down to get the weight of output/ratio required.


 Thank you Dave.

I have read this dosage differences many times from your posts here. Except you, I have never read this mentioned elsewhere. How do you think a noob like me decide the beans dosage / weight of the beans to the PF of a machine please ?

BTW, here is the org espresso beans (medium dark?) from the same roaster. So far, I tried their Betty, Dr Strangelove, CastIron and Organic from them. Really like them for long steeps (30 mins) on clever, which is my favourite compared to the Aeropress and the Indian filter. Dr Strangelove and CastIron are my favourites, so far. I have sealed and frozen 250g of each of these 4 beans to try on the Vesuvius Evo Leva! I hope they stay fresh until mid June. 😀


----------



## DavecUK

@Like Medium Strong Coffee I just get used to visually, how high the puck sits when tamped. I even tend to use the same bottomless porta filter in all my machines.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> I even tend to use the same bottomless porta filter in all my machines.


 I contest! Surely you can't use a 58mm E61 PF on the Vostok? 😊😉


----------



## DavecUK

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I contest! Surely you can't use a 58mm E61 PF on the Vostok? ????????


 Obviously.....


----------



## shaun****

Foundry's Colombian washed pink bourbon this morning. 2 espressos and a sip of my wife's flat white. Just opened it today, it's very good.


----------



## DavecUK

@Jonathan Wingfield As do many people...welcome to the forum


----------



## Emily

This morning, I had Rave Italian Job as an espresso again but with a piece of Lindt 90% dark chocolate in the bottom of the cup for a bit of variety ☺


----------



## Alpesh

First order from Rave, Fudge blend and Monsoon Malabar. Fudge tastes as it says on the tin. Artwork could be better though.


----------



## Dave double bean

Loving this bean, will get more

13g in and 26g out on my trusty modified La Pavoni


----------



## prezes

Morning cortado with Rwanda Kilimbi from Rave


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Crankhouse Izuba - washed . Light roast I think. That's what I had requested when I called them. It was difficult to grind on JX pro. Brewed on clever for 45 mins.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been trying out some new roasters and Carve have hit the spot for me.

Got the Kochere , nicely roasted, suitable for filter and espresso , and milk based drinks . Sweet and floral , bit overly acidic and seemed easy to work with.

https://www.carvecoffee.co.uk/shop/p/ethiopia

Also had the Riptide Blend, with milk nice chocolatey tastes without being roasty.


----------



## shaun****

Hasbean BOLIVIA EL FUERTE ANAEROBIC WASHED BOURBON.

Pretty good, pear and chocolate like the tasting notes said. Very sweet and fruity.


----------



## Emily

Rave House Blend #1 and very nice it is too. Nutty and chocolatey ☺


----------



## Cana

Might as well be dirt!! Smells like dirt, tastes like dirt. Absolutely no clue as to why these only smell and taste of dirt. Reckon they are rancid ? Litterally arrived yesterday, and popped it in the hopper. No scent during extraction and when fully extracted it only smelt of dirt.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Cana - have you contacted the roaster?


----------



## Cana

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Cana - have you contacted the roaster?


 Yes, they marked the messages as read. I messaged them yesterday.


----------



## DavecUK

@Cana We need this so you can upload the smell

https://archive.google.com/nose/


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Cana - would be interested to know the outcome. Had a similar issue with some beans from triple co, they just didn't taste anything like what they supposed to! They did reply and gave me a possible explanation, apologised and gave me a discount on next order.


----------



## Cana

Definitely hahaha. Would be good to have one for taste aswell! haha

What do you reckon could be wrong with these beans/ this roast?



DavecUK said:


> @Cana We need this so you can upload the smell
> 
> https://archive.google.com/nose/


----------



## Cana

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Cana - would be interested to know the outcome. Had a similar issue with some beans from triple co, they just didn't taste anything like what they supposed to! They did reply and gave me a possible explanation, apologised and gave me a discount on next order.


 Will update here if they reply. I suspect they wont reply though unless I bring this onto their main page where others can see it. I had a few questions before I bought the roast and they were seen but went unanswered.


----------



## DavecUK

Cana said:


> Definitely hahaha. Would be good to have one for taste aswell! haha
> 
> What do you reckon could be wrong with these beans/ this roast?


 It's difficult to know really...could be many things affecting the smell and taste, not just the actual roasting. It would be interesting to know if others who had coffee from the same batch, have the same issues...or whether it's spread across batches. Across batches would indicate a beans/storage/packaging type issue....in the same batch would indicate a roasting issue.


----------



## Cana

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Cana - would be interested to know the outcome. Had a similar issue with some beans from triple co, they just didn't taste anything like what they supposed to! They did reply and gave me a possible explanation, apologised and gave me a discount on next order.





DavecUK said:


> It's difficult to know really...could be many things affecting the smell and taste, not just the actual roasting. It would be interesting to know if others who had coffee from the same batch, have the same issues...or whether it's spread across batches. Across batches would indicate a beans/storage/packaging type issue....in the same batch would indicate a roasting issue.


 They've just replied to me the moment I posted directly on their facebook. I've been given the option of a full refund, I said that I'd be happier if they chose a blend out for me and sent me 1kg and 250g of that out to me. As I am looking to switch to local, this may have just been a terrible batch. They are the most local. So they requested the flavour notes and roast description of the previous favourite and they said they'll use that to find something similar that they have. Caramel, Almond, Chocolate which is the rave signature. I dont really like ordering from ravenowadays though as the beans don't arrive to mine fresh. Takes a long time in the post and the beans are almost stale by the time they are here from rave with those new plastic bags they are using.

So should hopefully recieve some coffee in the next few days as a replacement. Going to bin the contents of the hopper and give everything a good scrub and run some rice through the grinder


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Medium light / medium. It's was a little sharper than the other SOs on same JX Pro grind settings for Aeropress though. The coffee was also medium acidic and a little bitter - not paracetamol; it was a nice cup of coffee. I plan to do a long steep on clever later today to get a good indication.


----------



## Cana

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Cana - would be interested to know the outcome. Had a similar issue with some beans from triple co, they just didn't taste anything like what they supposed to! They did reply and gave me a possible explanation, apologised and gave me a discount on next order.





DavecUK said:


> It's difficult to know really...could be many things affecting the smell and taste, not just the actual roasting. It would be interesting to know if others who had coffee from the same batch, have the same issues...or whether it's spread across batches. Across batches would indicate a beans/storage/packaging type issue....in the same batch would indicate a roasting issue.


 They've gone the refund route. Apparently they have nothing darker. Very odd to see a roastry that only does light roasts? Even the americano and the espresso I made with it comes up very very light brown red. Definitely very mild/none existant with the aftertaste of dirt? Sucks I really wanted to like it! Wanted a nice local roaster to Warrington.







"Hi there, I talked through the situation with our roaster and he went online to take a look at the beans you've been previously buying. Unfortunately he doesn't think we currently have a roast that will brew a similar cup for you, due to the lighter roast profiles that we follow here in our roastery. The 1839 blend which you originally bought is the most developed roast we have in the range at the moment, so our alternatives are not likely to bring the richness (and instead more acidity) than he thinks you're looking for. I would hate for you to be disappointed again so the best course of action might be a direct refund of your original order. I can arrange this immediately if you're happy for me to go ahead. Thanks for your patience"


----------



## DavecUK

@Cana I think that's a fair enough response to offer a refund, if the roasting is unlikely to be to your taste. If that's the most developed roast they do it looks like it may well not have finished 1st crack. So you are probably better off trying roasters like Black cat, Rave etc.. who do seem to roast a little darker for many coffees.

I have done a roast I'm taking to @MWJB, because he likes lighter roasted coffee, and it's probably about 10s short of 1st ending...I'll take a photo of the beans when we crack em open, then you can compare. Even though I roasted them, I probably won't like them so much as espresso, even though I tried to develop them properly and not just use a shorter roast time.


----------



## Cana

DavecUK said:


> @Cana I think that's a fair enough response to offer a refund, if the roasting is unlikely to be to your taste. If that's the most developed roast they do it looks like it may well not have finished 1st crack. So you are probably better off trying roasters like Black cat, Rave etc.. who do seem to roast a little darker for many coffees.
> 
> I have done a roast I'm taking to @MWJB, because he likes lighter roasted coffee, and it's probably about 10s short of 1st ending...I'll take a photo of the beans when we crack em open, then you can compare. Even though I roasted them, I probably won't like them so much as espresso, even though I tried to develop them properly and not just use a shorter roast time.


 Thanks! Yeah it was a pretty fair response. Hmm I have some issues with Rave lately. I was with them for about 7 years or so straight but when they changed over the packaging for the beans they started arriving stale or very nearly stale. Always had the signature from them. My local recycling didnt like the bags either, they kept leaving me letters to leave the plastic recycling rave coffee bags in the black bin instead.

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll give blackcat a try, just placed an order for their signature. Hopefully arrives soon! Dying without coffee haha.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> because he likes lighter roasted coffee,


 I'll be interesting in trying some of your lighter roasts too Dave 👍


----------



## shaun****

james gourmet's simply brazil. pretty good. tastes like coffee.


----------



## TeeBee93

Trying this Guatemalan bean from Rave using the Aeropress. Need to grind a touch coarser I think but is still very enjoyable!


----------



## DanZH

Got gifted a kilo bag of Harrods Jamaican blue mountain, Tasting notes Plum Fig and caramel. Brewed on a V60

In my opinion- Very good


----------



## winterlight

Seeing as 99% of my coffee purchases have been single origin beans, I'm dipping my toe into the world of blends for a bit of variety. And first up is Hasbean's Jabberwocky.

I'm pretty sure I've had this once before, but they change the blend fairly regularly. And this latest version is very nice. Flavour wise it's a mellow brand of acidity and sweetness with fruity flavours politely asking to unfold across your tastebuds. Nice to see some anaerobic beans included in the mix too.

Next up, a dark roast blend to really step outside my comfort zone.


----------



## Jony

Out of the freezer, Geisha from Triple Co still great.


----------



## DavecUK

Mustafa Abakeno Ethiopian, followed by a Burundi Mpanga.


----------



## Morningfuel

Coffee compass mystery 14.

Chocolate, fairly developed espresso roast. Very sweet and a good, pleasing coffee. Very much worth the outlay.

In a couple of weeks I'll be drinking James gourmet Caffè Naturelle, which is washed Ethiopian and Brazil blend.


----------



## shaun****

Hasbean's Bolivia Vincent Paye. This is very good, and I have been detecting the caramac stated in the tasting notes. It was the in my mug subscription a few weeks ago.


----------



## Stox

Craft House Rwanda Gatare. Highly reccommended.



https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin/products/rwanda-gatare


----------



## frustin

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> little bitter - not paracetamol


 whaaaa? that would be horrendous


----------



## frustin

Cana said:


> Rave lately. I was with them for about 7 years or so straight but when they changed over the packaging for the beans they started arriving stale or very nearly stale. Always had the signature from them. My local recycling didnt like the bags either, they kept leaving me letters to leave the plastic recycling rave coffee bags in the black bin instead.


 Might be worth showing that to Rave on their facebook page.


----------



## Irisco

Stox said:


> Craft House Rwanda Gatare. Highly reccommended.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin/products/rwanda-gatare


 I really enjoy Craft House as well.


----------



## howza123

The Teesside Coffee Company - India - Monsoon Malabar. Robust and punchy!

@Matthew Jackson

Used forum discount, very quick delivery. Thanks.


----------



## shaun****

This morning I am on Team Blend from Thomsons.

It's 50% washed colombia 50% natural brazil, they say they roast the beans seperately before blending. It's the house espresso in their shop round the corner, I picked up a kilo earlier in the week.

It is good stuff.


----------



## Emily

howza123 said:


> The Teesside Coffee Company


 Next on my list to try&#8230; I hope the offer will still be running 🙂I have 2 bags to get through first before I can order. I am a slow coffee drinker.


----------



## yardbent

Emily said:


> Next on my list to try&#8230; I hope the offer will still be running 🙂I have 2 bags to get through first before I can order. *I am a slow coffee drinke*r.


 Me too - 2 lattes every morning = 36gm

its sooooo frustrating reading about all these recommended beans on offer - with nigh on 1.5Kg of beans in storage...(a months worth).......... :classic_angry:


----------



## Rhys

Using Square Mile Red Brick at the minute, attempting to get the flavour notes in my espresso but failing and throwing milk in instead..


----------



## Emily

yardbent said:


> Me too - 2 lattes every morning = 36gm


 Mine is about 6 espressos a week 😂 I make a mess and I hate the tidying up lol.

This morning I had Raves fudge blend. Couldn't taste any fudge, even though the beans smell a bit fudgy 😞


----------



## Jony




----------



## morkfromork

Lovely cup of Bom Jesus from @Coffee by casuals.


----------



## yardbent

Emily said:


> This morning I had Raves fudge blend. Couldn't taste any fudge, even though the beans smell a bit fudgy 😞


 ''....This morning....''................?

when you swap beans daily do you go about the whole re-calibrate faff - or do you keep notes..?

I'm getting bored with 1kg of COFFEE COMPASS Mystery #14 when there are so many others to try

thanks................................ :classic_smile:


----------



## Emily

yardbent said:


> when you swap beans daily do you go about the whole re-calibrate faff - or do you keep notes..?


 @yardbent I think you may have misunderstood me - I open a new bag only when I have finished an old one. I am happy to drink the same bag for a couple of weeks and then start something new ☺ I usually comment on here when I start a new bag because there aren't many threads I can contribute to, but this is one of them. Don't think my comments are of much interest but I like contributing to this forum 😂

I do keep a notebook with my dialling in attempts though so if I ever go back to a bag I will know what to do. At the moment I am determined to keep trying new ones though.


----------



## yardbent

Emily said:


> I open a new bag only when I have finished an old one...........


 ah...understood..I'll stop buying bulk 1kg and try some of the 250gm bags on offer


----------



## Jony

yardbent said:


> ''....This morning....''................?
> 
> when you swap beans daily do you go about the whole re-calibrate faff - or do you keep notes..?
> 
> I'm getting bored with 1kg of COFFEE COMPASS Mystery #14 when there are so many others to try
> 
> thanks................................ :classic_smile:


 Plenty of other good roasters about, Crankhouse, Crafthouse, Django, triple co roast.


----------



## Emily

yardbent said:


> ah...understood..I'll stop buying bulk 1kg and try some of the 250gm bags on offer


 I am pretty new to buying beans but I get a couple of the smallest sized bags at a time. Obvs not as economical as buying the large bags but I want to try lots of different beans. I am also trying to use different roasters - usually swayed by whatever offer they happen to have on at t he time.


----------



## winterlight

Only my second order from James Gourmet, but these Ethiopian beans are delicious. Really nice fruity flavours of lime and apricot against a background of jammy sweetness. Perfect at any time of the day and, for £6.50 a bag, an absolute steal.


----------



## yardbent

Jony said:


> Plenty of other good roasters about, Crankhouse, Crafthouse, Django, triple co roast.


 obviously - but my point was I was getting bored wading through 1kg of the SAME beans - regardless of the roaster..... :classic_smile:


----------



## yardbent

Emily said:


> I am pretty new to buying beans but I get a couple of the smallest sized bags at a time. Obvs not as economical as buying the large bags *but I want to try lots of different beans*. I am also trying to use different roasters - usually swayed by whatever offer they happen to have on at t he time.


 you might like to try The Teesside Coffee Co.

they do 200gm bags.

and ''...£2.80 flat rate postage on all orders...''


----------



## Jony

Don't by buy kilos then.


----------



## shaun****

i am sipping an espresso made with hasbean's Kenya Tegu AA. It's really excellent, the best Kenyan coffee I've had in a while, I think. Dominant fruity black currant as you would expect, but it's very sweet with a lingering aftertaste of apricot and brown sugar, to me.


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse, Rafael Amaya, Finca la Virginia, double anaerobic pink bourbon

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/rafael-amaya-double-anaerobic-pink-bourbon

Having a weakness for De Kuyper Apricot brandy, I couldn't resist trying this. A high perception of sweetness, overall fairly clean but with a hint of rusticity. I'm maybe getting a little ginger too.

Unusual, very tasty & approachable 

V60 01, 13.6g ground at 32 on Wilfa flat. 20g of brew water every 20s to 200g total, each pour taking ~10s, spirals unless liquid above the bed, then ending pour in the centre. Dry bed 3:11.


----------



## Matthew Jackson

Emily said:


> Next on my list to try&#8230; I hope the offer will still be running 🙂I have 2 bags to get through first before I can order. I am a slow coffee drinker.


 Hi @Emily

We plan on leaving that offer up until the end of July and then changing to something new all being well. We have some great new coffees coming in next week to look out for.

Matt

The Teesside Coffee Co


----------



## mathof

Keramo Sidamo, as espresso. Roasted medium-light by the Ethiopian Coffee Co. A rainbow of flavours, led by banana and blueberry.


----------



## yardbent

Matthew Jackson said:


> We plan on leaving *that offer* up until the end of July and then changing to something new all being well. We have some great new coffees coming in next week to look out for.
> 
> Matt...................The Teesside Coffee Co


 Matt

just to confirm - was the *'offer'* the forum discount or have I missed something else...?...thanks

I made the mistake of ordering a 1kg offer (from elsewhere) - a very nice bean - but too much for a solo drinker..so i need to buy smaller amounts and organise/rotate my 'stock'

interested in your Monsoon Malabar, Brazilian and El Salvador beans

How long to rest after roast date..? and how long can I store before usage..?

regards................................john


----------



## yardbent

Coffee Compass ''Brighton Lanes' -- one of the choices in their Espresso Trial packs of 3

''...It is 100% pure arabica blend using select Estate coffees from Brazil, Peru, India and Kenya. This coffee has depth, richness and smooth dark chocolate notes with a soft acidity that lends itself marvelously to espresso...''









16gm in, 38gm out, in 25secs at 8.2 Bar


----------



## Matthew Jackson

yardbent said:


> Matt
> 
> just to confirm - was the *'offer'* the forum discount or have I missed something else...?...thanks
> 
> I made the mistake of ordering a 1kg offer (from elsewhere) - a very nice bean - but too much for a solo drinker..so i need to buy smaller amounts and organise/rotate my 'stock'
> 
> interested in your Monsoon Malabar, Brazilian and El Salvador beans
> 
> How long to rest after roast date..? and how long can I store before usage..?
> 
> regards................................john


 Hi John @yardbent

Yes the offer means the one that were advertising on the banner adds. 20% off for new customers.

Rest periods and storage are very subjective things and everyone has there own opinion on this.

We recommend our coffee is used within three months as long as it is kept air tight as far as possible. The bags are resealable. Only grind what you need if possible.

Rest period for me is a minimum of three days. Again this is very subjective. I have a customer who will drink it straight from the roaster if they could. I have a customer who buys coffee a month in advance.

Get in quick on the Brazil as we don't have a lot left.

Matt


----------



## yardbent

Matthew Jackson said:


> We recommend our coffee is used within three months as long as it is kept air tight as far as possible. The bags are resealable. Only grind what you need if possible.
> 
> Rest period for me is a minimum of three days.
> 
> Get in quick on the Brazil as we don't have a lot left..............Matt


 thanks for the info

Royal Mail delivery times out to the farm will be the ''rest period''.......... :classic_rolleyes: .. :classic_laugh:

I'll order some today......................


----------



## winterlight

Back on the infamous Ana Sora Natural from Hasbean! Very different from previous batches in terms of flavour as it's very orange and very chocolate. A bit like a Terry's Chocolate Orange in a mug, but with a slight tropical edge of pineapple/grapefruit (I actually thought LILT! after one mouthful towards the end).

Very clean as well, so a smooth, smooth brew. Only slight disappointment was that I didn't pick up on any blueberry. And these beans have been* infamous* in the past for their blueberry juice flavours. But it's only a few days post-roast and my previous experience is that these beans change quite a bit over the first five days or so.


----------



## winterlight

Not sure if my tastebuds were playing up yesterday, but I put the Hasbean Ana Sora beans through a long-ish steep in my Aeropress this morning and the blueberry was there loud and proud. Less tropical edge this time, but orange, chocolate and blueberry made for a fantastic brew.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Delicate flavours of peach and citrus - very moreish.


----------



## James811

Judt finding up some Kenya Kiriga Estate from Hasbean before my new coffee comes in a few days


----------



## winterlight

Been busying brewing some more Hasbean beans and this time it's their El Salvador Finca Las Brumas washed beans. The fourth bag (maybe fifth?) that I've had in the last few months and I really can't get enough! A nice combination of lemonade/pineapple flavours which is both deliciously sweet and acidic.


----------



## James811

Fresh in today!

Raves Burundi offering, I've only ever had Burundi coffee once before, it was from cafe grumpy in New York, in this very mug!

I remember it being extremely juicy and crisp.

I've brewed it using my standard AP recipe, 25 clicks on a comandante c40, 12.5 coffee to 200g water with one stir after the water goes in to make sure everything is wet. Then a nice quick 1:15 steep and a 30s press finishing up at 1:45

My attempt is nothing like I had hoped it would be. Slightly bitter, dull, I'm really starting to get fed up trying to get the coffee I like from an AP.

I'm going to try it in my v60 tomorrow and see if its any better


----------



## MWJB

James811 said:


> I've brewed it using my standard AP recipe, 25 clicks on a comandante c40, 12.5 coffee to 200g water with one stir after the water goes in to make sure everything is wet. Then a nice quick 1:15 steep and a 30s press finishing up at 1:45
> 
> My attempt is nothing like I had hoped it would be. Slightly bitter, dull, I'm really starting to get fed up trying to get the coffee I like from an AP.


 Looks like you hit the flat, no man's land, extraction zone. Low, but a bit too high for a low & tasty extraction. To low for a clean, clear extraction.

I either go short steep, inverted, coarse grind (no idea of Commandante setting) up dosed, like 1:6 (a little longer might work, or add a little bypass water). Same timings as you just did. Even works well with under & over roasted coffee.

Or, at typical drip ratios, fine grind & 20-30min steep, covered.

I always stop plunging when I see the bed, never to the hiss.

Both merhods average out the same for me in terms of preference, the short steeps are less complex, less clarity but a good strike rate. The long steeps, better clarity when they are good, maybe a tad more variable?

I don't like the clean up with Aeropress (or 'mess up', more accurately), but I like the coffee out of it just as much as any other brewer.

You can mix coffee & water in an AP & squish it out quickly (what it was designed for), but the coffee itself doesn't understand the rush.  So I figure aim low & ensure it is low, or aim normal extraction & accept it takes more time. Extractions between these are usually, generic, flat, lack interesting acidity & bitter.


----------



## James811

This is just fantastic in the V60, really nice and juicy, not overly fruity but a nice sweet thick mouthfeel and very little bitterness if any.

Ratio - 12.5/200

Grind - 30 clicks on standard comandante

V60 method- 50g in at 0, 50g in at 0:30, 100g in at 1:00 and drawdown finished at exacy 2:00


----------



## James811

Exactly the same as yesterday but I added water at 25s and 50s to shorten the brew time slightly to try and get more of the acidic and fruity notes out of the coffee. The colour of this stuff it amazing, it looks like cherry cola in the glass with its lovely red hue


----------



## shaun****

winterlight said:


> &#8230;the infamous Ana Sora Natural from Hasbean!&#8230;


 i just got a bag of this from my has bean subscription. looking forward to it, it's always one of the highlights every year.


----------



## Emily

Mediterranean Mocha by Coffee Compass which very kindly came to me courtesy of @yardbent☺
Absolutely lovely - I knew nothing about the tasting notes but I could get almond, vanilla and cocoa. When I looked it up online after, the description just mentions chocolate but there is definitely almonds.

Dialled in straight away at grind 15. Everything dials in at grind 15 on my grinder it seems&#8230; 😂


----------



## James811

Raves Brundi again today, done this time in the aeropress.

13g to 200g 1 minute steep and a slow 30s press for a total of 1:30.

Brilliant cup, clean, sweet, juicy and just a little acidity


----------



## shaun****

I opened a bag of the coffee for Palestine from @Coffee by the Casuals this morning. It's nice, a very good example of what I would expect Brazilian coffee to be like, very tasty and sweet with the chocolate notes, mellow with low acidity and just a wee dark fruit note on the finish. Flavour is predominantly on the low end and has plenty of body and mouthfeel.

Equally tasty as espresso and with milk, I might make another and let it run a bit longer and see how that goes.

It is good stuff, I'd buy this again.


----------



## 24774

Emily said:


> Don't think my comments are of much interest


 They definitely are. I and I reckon many others, regularly check this thread to see what people are drinking/what they thought of it. It's arguably the best/most important thread on the forum as it gives us bean purchase ideas, the very product this forum is about!

Keep the comments coming 😀


----------



## Jony

James811 said:


> Raves Brundi again today, done this time in the aeropress.
> 
> 13g to 200g 1 minute steep and a slow 30s press for a total of 1:30.
> 
> Brilliant cup, clean, sweet, juicy and just a little acidity
> 
> View attachment 58453


 Love the cafe grumpy cup😎


----------



## James811

Jony said:


> Love the cafe grumpy cup😎


 Cafe grumpy is my favourite place on earth haha. Me and my wife spend 6 months there (new york, not the actual cafe) for our honeymoon


----------



## Jony

Really good, but Irving farm coffee roasters 2/3 blocks away is really good too.


----------



## James811

Jony said:


> Really good, but Irving farm coffee roasters 2/3 blocks away is really good too.


 Never heard of it, I also visited bluebottle coffee in Brooklyn a few times which was great as well as stumptown


----------



## L&R

Gardelli Colombia Finca La Aurora


----------



## shaun****

Hasbean's Ethiopia Bulessa washed. Tastes like strong tea with a big slice of lemon.


----------



## BunniesAreEvil

Masenga Hill in Burundi from MoonRoast, a few miles from my home. (I feel blessed to live near a specialist coffee roaster. I normally buy supermarket beans and recently learnt about Moon Roast from this forum.) Described on the packet as bright, citrus, floral. This morning I used 4 g coffee in a two cup moka pot, ground more coarsely than usual (3.4 on the 1zpresso Jx Pro, they recommend max 3.0), and it came out more acidic, much tastier, floral and bright with a strong honey background. Nothing like any other coffee I've ever drunk, and really lovely.

I would love suggestions of what to buy next from Moon Roast if anyone here is a customer.


----------



## shaun****

BunniesAreEvil said:


> This morning I used 4 g coffee in a two cup moka pot, ground more coarsely than usual (3.4 on the 1zpresso Jx Pro, they recommend max 3.0), and it came out more acidic, much tastier, floral and bright with a strong honey background. Nothing like any other coffee I've ever drunk, and really lovely&#8230;


 aye, i usually go a bit courser than most with the moka pot. they can make a nice cup of coffee, especially with naturally processed african coffees, particularly ethiopian ones. they really bring the funky fruitiness out.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

shaun**** said:


> I opened a bag of the coffee for Palestine from @Coffee by the Casuals this morning. It's nice, a very good example of what I would expect Brazilian coffee to be like, very tasty and sweet with the chocolate notes, mellow with low acidity and just a wee dark fruit note on the finish. Flavour is predominantly on the low end and has plenty of body and mouthfeel.
> 
> Equally tasty as espresso and with milk, I might make another and let it run a bit longer and see how that goes.
> 
> It is good stuff, I'd buy this again.


 Thanks Shaun! Glad you enjoyed it. I like your description - I think I find every one of those notes, too.

The good news is that it's our Bom Jesus bean and so will be available for a long time yet! It's the first bean we've sold that we've thought "Yup, we'll take a third of tonne please". It's lovely stuff.


----------



## shaun****

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> Thanks Shaun! Glad you enjoyed it. I like your description - I think I find every one of those notes, too.
> 
> The good news is that it's our Bom Jesus bean and so will be available for a long time yet! It's the first bean we've sold that we've thought "Yup, we'll take a third of tonne please". It's lovely stuff.


 Thanks, good to know. I still have 1/2 a kilo in the freezer but might well be back for more at some point.


----------



## Emily

Very nice,but I am not getting the tasting notes sadly ie. apple and molasses. I get cocoa and almonds/praline which is largely the same as every bean I use 😂
Still lovely, nonetheless.


----------



## shaun****

I opened the hasbean Ethiopia Ana Sora natural this morning after letting it rest a couple of weeks. It is the good stuff, tastes like sweet blueberries and chocolate orange to me.


----------



## James811

I've just taken delivery of a 5x100g sample pack from Horsham Coffee Roasters. I've been ordering from rave and hasbean for about 7 years since I started my coffee journey.

These beans have a totally different look and smell to anything I've had from either of those 2 before. I can actually smell fruitiness coming off the beans.

The brew also had a very good smell to it while in the v60.

I'm now drinking it, this is the first time I've ever felt like I'm tasting something akin to that first sip of quality filter coffee from a good coffee shop.

It is amazing


----------



## morkfromork

James811 said:


> I've just taken delivery of a 5x100g sample pack from Horsham Coffee Roasters. I've been ordering from rave and hasbean for about 7 years since I started my coffee journey.
> 
> These beans have a totally different look and smell to anything I've had from either of those 2 before. I can actually smell fruitiness coming off the beans.
> 
> The brew also had a very good smell to it while in the v60.
> 
> I'm now drinking it, this is the first time I've ever felt like I'm tasting something akin to that first sip of quality filter coffee from a good coffee shop.
> 
> It is amazing
> 
> View attachment 58575


 I bought the four pack of 250 grams from Horsham. The first one I opened was this one. The fruit and cherry really shines through on this one. Really enjoying it as a v60 also.


----------



## James811

Trying the Rawanda today, it's good, probably the smoothest coffee I've ever had, but the Peru is more me


----------



## shaun****

Hasbean Bolivia Trapiche anaerobic washed. pretty good, smooth and silky with a taste of treacle toffee.


----------



## winterlight

James811 said:


> I've just taken delivery of a 5x100g sample pack from Horsham Coffee Roasters.


 Thanks for the tip off of this sample pack. Didn't know they offered it, so have just ordered it up. Looking forward to seeing what I receive.

Anyone else know of any other roasters offering similar sample packs at that size? I like the idea of five different coffees to choose from.


----------



## GabrielleQuinn

My favorite is Arabica.


----------



## James811

Today I'm taking this tasty looking Brazilian for a spin


----------



## Kimmo

Afternoon coffee!


----------



## winterlight

My sample pack from Horsham Coffee turned up today and I have to say that the Victor Gavidia natural from Peru is - as James811 pointed out - amazing!

Strong cherry aromas alongside milk chocolate and a tropical edge - the perfect introduction to Horsham's wares!


----------



## prezes

Just opened Antigua Los Volcanes from Coffeelink . Definitely getting the flavours from description. Dodgy attempt at latte art ! Looks like my hands were shaking lol !

edit: second attempt with a split double.


----------



## Kimmo

Well, it's still coffee!!


----------



## James811

Having some of the Horsham workhorse blend whilst watching the tennis. I prefer the fruitier funkier coffees but this more 'standard' blend is really scratching an itch I wasn't aware I had

Made in the aeropress,

12.5g to 200g

All water in in one go

Stir at 30s

Flip at 60s

Plunge at 90s

Finish at 120s


----------



## dirge

James811 said:


> Trying the Rawanda today, it's good, probably the smoothest coffee I've ever had, but the Peru is more me
> 
> View attachment 58605


 Just opened the Peru this morning and has a gamey dirty taste, really did not get on well with it. Maybe I should avoid natural, what was your recipe to get the best out of the Peru? Tried at 92 & 94 degrees, 16g in 36g out, 25-28 seconds. Was quite surprised, does not smell good at all.


----------



## James811

dirge said:


> Just opened the Peru this morning and has a gamey dirty taste, really did not get on well with it. Maybe I should avoid natural, what was your recipe to get the best out of the Peru? Tried at 92 & 94 degrees, 16g in 36g out, 25-28 seconds. Was quite surprised, does not smell good at all.


 Thats very weird. I don't drink espresso it's just brewed for me. 12.5g to 200g

50g in at 0:00

50g in at 0:30

100g in at 1:00

Aiming for a 2:00 finish


----------



## dirge

James811 said:


> Thats very weird. I don't drink espresso it's just brewed for me. 12.5g to 200g
> 
> 50g in at 0:00
> 
> 50g in at 0:30
> 
> 100g in at 1:00
> 
> Aiming for a 2:00 finish


 In the set of 4 went for the Brazil Fazenda Jatoba and its much better.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First outing with this Kenyan from Balance through V60. Clean, bright acidity with loads of blackcurrant notes.

Check Discounts and Special Offers section.


----------



## winterlight

I'm trying to save a bit of money at the moment and, until my Black Cat Ethiopian anaerobic beans get here, I've plumped for some supermarket beans. I went for Tesco's Sumatra beans and, surprisingly, they're making a decent cup.

They're much, much darker than my usual beans (and faily oily) and, as a black coffee, they're a little bitter for my tastes. But with the tiniest drop of milk, the cup takes on a pleasing dark chocolate taste.

Well worth £3.29 in an emergency and a good reminder that I should try some darker specialty beans.


----------



## prezes

Had a pleasure of picking up a bag of Las Alasitas during our visit to London last weekend. Really great spot serving cracking coffee and really tasty food.

Opened the bag today (roasted 9/7) and the smell that hits you is mind boggling! Really large beans. Tastes exactly as described! Absolutely stunning coffee.


----------



## shaun****

I've been on Hasbean's Yemen Sanani-Mahwiti natural today.

It's really excellent, spicy notes, dark fruits and cake in espresso. Fantastic as a flat white, tastes almost like a xmas cake. I wouldn't have paid the £12.50 for 125g they are selling it for on the site but can't complain when they sent a 250g bag out for the in my mug subscription.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## winterlight

shaun**** said:


> I've been on Hasbean's Yemen Sanani-Mahwiti natural today.
> 
> It's really excellent, spicy notes, dark fruits and cake in espresso. Fantastic as a flat white, tastes almost like a xmas cake. I wouldn't have paid the £12.50 for 125g they are selling it for on the site but can't complain when they sent a 250g bag out for the in my mug subscription.


 I saw that yesterday and was intrigued, but Christmas cake is one of my food nightmares so not sure if I'd enjoy that one much. As I'm on holiday next week I've ordered up some of their Bolivian Gesha coffee as a treat.


----------



## shaun****

winterlight said:


> I saw that yesterday and was intrigued, but Christmas cake is one of my food nightmares so not sure if I'd enjoy that one much. As I'm on holiday next week I've ordered up some of their Bolivian Gesha coffee as a treat.


 It's the spice notes and dark fruit that remind me of xmas cake.

the geisha looks interesting, the tasting notes are pretty wild. but again it's quite expensive so i'll probably only try it if they are good enough to send it out on the subscription.


----------



## shaun****

i've been drinking this one today. it's pretty good, definitely a big hit of strawberry especially with a longer ratio. up the dose a bit and a shorter shot and lychee is noticeable. but there's a hint of something floral as well, to me.

it's the first time i've tried coffee from timor.


----------



## James811

Ordered Sunday night, arrived this morning. Just brewed in the v60 using my usual recipe, took about 25 seconds longer to draw down. Very smooth, but nowhere near as fruity and juicy as I was hoping. Perhaps it'll change after a few days resting


----------



## James811

James811 said:


> Ordered Sunday night, arrived this morning. Just brewed in the v60 using my usual recipe, took about 25 seconds longer to draw down. Very smooth, but nowhere near as fruity and juicy as I was hoping. Perhaps it'll change after a few days resting
> 
> View attachment 59101


 I've been trying to bring the fruitiness out of this all week and it hasn't worked. I tried it in the AP today rather than V60 and it's actually better strangely enough. Still not what I was hoping for though


----------



## winterlight

I decided to treat myself, as I'm on holiday this week, to a bag of Hasbean's (take a deep breath) Bolivia Finca La Llama Natural Geisha Hawaii and it made some glorious coffee.

Mostly been brewing it in the Aeropress for 15 - 20 minutes and this has resulted in some super sweet and rich flavours. Lots of big blueberry flavours (think a typical Ethiopian) and some sweet lemon alongside it. It mentioned Yuzu notes on the website too, but I have no idea what Yuzu tastes like! I made one cup through the V60 and it was okay, but the flavours were noticeably muted compared to the Aeropress long steep.

It was certainly expensive, but as a treat I have nothing to complain about. I had another Bolivian Geisha from Hasbean about a year ago and that was equally impressive, but very different flavours (although that also mentioned Yuzu).


----------



## yardbent

Brazil Bota Fora from The Teesside Coffee Co

caramel and Hazelnut...very smooth

18gm---54out in 46secs


----------



## allikat

My cup is not gonna excite too many people here, but heck...

Lavazza rosso.

I like my Italian blends.


----------



## Jony

allikat said:


> My cup is not gonna excite too many people here, but heck...
> 
> Lavazza rosso.
> 
> I like my Italian blends.


 Ban!! 😎


----------



## IamSLW

No pictures here - but I've been savouring the last of my Sumatra Mandheling from Teeside Coffee Company. Alternating between it being as a long black or a latte, only dosing about 13.5g a time and that gives (me anyway) plenty of a kick to get through to pop master.


----------



## allikat

Nice.

I'm currently enjoying the Ueshima Fuji Mountain... yeah it's a commercial blend made in the EU to a Japanese spec. It's a decent brew for something off the shelves if you like dark roasts. I got it as it was on discount for £3 a bag and I saw it while I was picking up more brew water in Waitrose.


----------



## James811

Starting the weekend off right, nice cup of Horshams Rwanda Liza brewed in the aeropress


----------



## Morningfuel

Black cat chocolate point.

It is... Chocolatey. Not my favourite espresso, but it is satisfying to have that really stable crema (even though I don't like how crema tastes!).

Prefer the black cat signature, which is a bit sweeter and more balanced to me, but this is so easy to dial in you barely need to think. Just run it 1:2 ratio at 6-7 bars and you're good.


----------



## James811

My first beans from Django, went straight for a kilo of this, and what a drink it is!


----------



## frustin

Rave Fudge - coming to the end of my second kilo pack. it's been good but i'm still preferring Coffee Compass' Cherry Cherry i think.


----------



## MrOrk

Beautiful, only thing I've tasted similar is Anasora from HasBean. Purchased as a guest from Chalk coffee in Chester.


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Coffee compass Sweet Bourbon, I am a latte art god and I call this one the crazy guitar.


----------



## prezes

Picked up a bag recently on a day out in Birmingham and just managed to open it. First shot and definitely too fast so need to grind finer but very taste nevertheless.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Coffer by the Casuals Mikari AA Kenya.

Very nice !


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Coffer by the Casuals Mikari AA Kenya.
> 
> Very nice !


 Plus one for that. Mine arrived day before we went away for a couple of weeks so it was nicely rested by the time we got back.

It's very bright with the Kenyan trademark acidity. Enjoying it as pour over and espresso - lemon pineapple notes for me.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

The Systemic Kid said:


> lemon pineapple notes


 Thanks for clarifying this Patrick! I thought I had a bit of lemon underpinning the pineapple and peach. The cup was so good, but the lemon misled me slightly for a tinge of sourness, which I thought it can't be. 😊


----------



## yardbent

enjoying El Salvador Finca San Ernesto

medium roast, with Chocolate with raisins and redcurrants

from The Teesside Coffee Co


----------



## Denis S

Machhorndl Germany, a ethiopia bombe filter roast:

I think it's light 🤡


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

@BlackCatCoffee

Ethiopia Worka Wuri. Medium / medium light ?

Got a clean, sweet and smooth cup; not sour and bitter. 18g:43.7g:45s, 93C group and 101C brew boiler. The acidity was neither muted nor enhanced; I would say it was just right. Kiwi and floral for me.

I plan to pull one with the same settings and another with loosened grind.









Edit : For the record, I have been experimenting using a filter paper at the base of the bottomless IMS 26 basket during the last couple of days. The intent is to avoid silts - however insignificant it may be - on the cup; it helps getting a clean cup. I have not seen this increasing the shot time with my other beans.


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Familia Granda, washed Typica Mejorado - 18g in, 83g out shot, sweet brown sugar and tropical fruit, very tasty. Bought as a filter roast but a little dark for me, preferred their Kaiguri AA, washed, SL28, SL34, Batian & Riuru 11 as drip brew.


----------



## prezes

Kickback coffee espresso blend 17g - 35g split shot as a 110ml piccolo. Very sweet with nutty flavour.


----------



## MWJB

North Star Rianjagi Swashed L28, SL34, Riuru 11 - Very more-ish cup, like a lemon (sweet) iced tea.

13.9g ground at 95 on Niche. Melitta 102, 5x42g poured every 40s, 1st 2 pours direct, last 3 via steel can strainer sitting in brewer.


----------



## DavecUK

MWJB said:


> North Star Rianjagi Swashed L28, SL34, Riuru 11 - Very more-ish cup, like a lemon (sweet) iced tea.
> 
> 13.9g ground at 95 on Niche. Melitta 102, 5x42g poured every 40s, 1st 2 pours direct, last 3 via steel can strainer sitting in brewer.


 OK, I'm coming round to sample....😉


----------



## winterlight

I've always been a big fan of the Ana Sora beans that Hasbean stock, but I've only ever had their natural processed ones. However, as I've drunken almost nothing but natural beans this year, I decided it was time to venture over to the washed side.

And Hasbean's latest batch of washed Ana Sora beans serve up a tasty, refined brew. There's plenty of sweet lemon at play which is underpinned by black tea notes. I suppose there's a kind of Earl Grey vibe going on, but much sweeter and with the understanding that this is clearly coffee. Flavours are more intense through the Aeropress, but they're not too muted through a V60 either.

Anyway, these are recommended and signal my re-entry into the world of washed coffee.


----------



## shaun****

winterlight said:


> I've always been a big fan of the Ana Sora beans that Hasbean stock, but I've only ever had their natural processed ones. However, as I've drunken almost nothing but natural beans this year, I decided it was time to venture over to the washed side.
> 
> And Hasbean's latest batch of washed Ana Sora beans serve up a tasty, refined brew. There's plenty of sweet lemon at play which is underpinned by black tea notes. I suppose there's a kind of Earl Grey vibe going on, but much sweeter and with the understanding that this is clearly coffee. Flavours are more intense through the Aeropress, but they're not too muted through a V60 either.
> 
> Anyway, these are recommended and signal my re-entry into the world of washed coffee.


 i had a bag of these a few weeks ago that came in the subscription. i usually like washed ethiopians anyway but these were particularly good. they couldn't be more different from the natural ones.


----------



## winterlight

shaun**** said:


> i had a bag of these a few weeks ago that came in the subscription. i usually like washed ethiopians anyway but these were particularly good. they couldn't be more different from the natural ones.


 Agreed! The latest natural ones were really nice, but these are completely different in every way.


----------



## jonathanhook

I'm enjoying Hasbean's Kenya Othaya Chinga Natural this week.

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/ken-chinga-n

I bought it for the promise of cherry, blackcurrant and lime. However, the fourth descriptor dark rum is really dominant, and this is something I'm really enjoying.

I suspect I'm over-extracting -- with shots running well over 35 secs and some clear astringency in the cup -- and could get the fruits if I wanted. However, I've never had a coffee that tastes so clearly of a dark spirit and am enjoying it.

Highly recommended.


----------



## jonathanhook

In the end I loosened the grind and got the blackcurrant and cherry, although it's more like a wild cherry with the astringency still there.

I tried coffee dialled in like this in with some milk and it ended up tasting like a Ribena Cappuccino, which was quite weird and not in a particularly great way.

Definitely a fun coffee worth a buy.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Definitely, an unusual way to start the day. Made Blackcat's Ethiopian for my wife. But, decided to try Rave coffee's Columbian Sugarcane Decaf.

The first time, I pulled a decaf espresso at home.

Wow! Having pulled two shots, the decaf not only surprised me, but also had cut very well with Milk.

This is a keeper for us.


----------



## Dave double bean

BlackCat Brazil


----------



## prezes

Pact el Cedro Colombia needs few more days resting but couldn't resist trying already. Needs a bit tweaking for espresso but immensely sweet in a piccolo! It's been a long while since coffee as sweet.


----------



## newdent

Cupped these three this evening in preparation for making some espressos/filter with them maybe tomorrow, maybe a bit longer - they're quite fresh.

I've only really been having Brazilian coffees lately but find myself being drawn more and more to the fruitier coffees.

The Ethiopian from Crankhouse was delicious, I could have drank the whole thing had it not been 6pm. Even just smelling it you knew it was going to be good. Pleasant acidity, almost no bitterness. The Kenyan was slightly more bitter but not a great deal. The Guatemalan was considerably more bitter than the others, not much acidity or sweetness. Actually didn't get any of the tasting notes on the bag. I think that one will be for flat whites only but we shall see!

Excited to try them properly tomorrow. I haven't made espresso with coffees from these regions before so hope I don't ruin them. 🤞


----------



## Ronnie Robot

newdent said:


> Cupped these three this evening in preparation for making some espressos/filter with them maybe tomorrow, maybe a bit longer - they're quite fresh.
> 
> I've only really been having Brazilian coffees lately but find myself being drawn more and more to the fruitier coffees.
> 
> The Ethiopian from Crankhouse was delicious, I could have drank the whole thing had it not been 6pm. Even just smelling it you knew it was going to be good. Pleasant acidity, almost no bitterness. The Kenyan was slightly more bitter but not a great deal. The Guatemalan was considerably more bitter than the others, not much acidity or sweetness. Actually didn't get any of the tasting notes on the bag. I think that one will be for flat whites only but we shall see!
> 
> Excited to try them properly tomorrow. I haven't made espresso with coffees from these regions before so hope I don't ruin them. 🤞
> 
> View attachment 60959


 How old are your beans? I've got both the Crankhouse on rest at the minute. Give us an update on your espressos with them.


----------



## newdent

Ronnie Robot said:


> How old are your beans? I've got both the Crankhouse on rest at the minute. Give us an update on your espressos with them.


 The Kenyan was roasted 05/11/2021 and the sticker was lost from the Ethiopian but they guessed it's from 08/11/2021.

Tried a brew with the Ethiopian today but messed it up slightly as I do with most v60s. I'm very new to filter and rarely do a good job. It tasted great when cupped though, so the potential is clearly there. Will try an espresso with the Kenyan tomorrow and report back!


----------



## Flat Eric

This week I'm mostly drinking Atkinsons Prototype espresso. It's a naturally processed Ethiopian.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Opened Java Jampit (medium dark/dark) from coffee compass. Yes, it is smooth and silky. We found it lacking lacking the feel good feel while drinking and also aroma was found wanting. It's cuts fine with milk but don't think this is for us!


----------



## newdent

Ronnie Robot said:


> How old are your beans? I've got both the Crankhouse on rest at the minute. Give us an update on your espressos with them.


 Made some espresso with the Kenyan this morning. Took a punt at my go to 'first guess' grind setting that I use for Brazilian beans on my niche (setting 10 for a 16g dose) and it saturated the basket in a flash, could tell it would end up being a gusher so did a low pressure pull and and a longer ratio 3:1. It's like a blackberry and lime cordial, crazy. I topped it up to a short americano and it tasted very similar to the cupping I did with it, way less intense with a small amount of bitterness. Not sure if that touch of bitterness is meant to be the chocolate (dark) tasting note on the bag as not really getting chocolate.

I then went to the lowest I've ever gone on the niche, down to 5 and pulled a 2:1. That setting allowed for a 5 sec 3bar pre-infusion and a 9bar peak. Still declined fairly quickly and the majority was at 4/5bar. A much more rounded shot, could even potentially go finer. Made another and made them into two flat whites with minor figures oat milk. Actually really tasty. I've tried a few beans from the funky beans thread and found them way too boozy with milk but this is just pleasant and blackcurranty.


----------



## winterlight

I picked up Roastworks' Ethiopian Guji beans from Waitrose the other day for the time first time in a year or so. And they're still the best beans you can get in a supermarket. They were about 7 week's post roast, but still packed full of blueberry and apricot flavours.


----------



## darkstefano

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Aperto Java Jampit (medio scuro/scuro) dalla bussola del caffè. Sì, è liscio e setoso. Abbiamo trovato che manca la sensazione di sentirsi bene mentre si beve e anche l'aroma è stato trovato carente. Va bene con il latte ma non pensare che questo sia per noi!
> 
> View attachment 60981


 This looks like typically Italian roast that ruins the flavor, a big waster.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

@darkstefano Disappointingly ordinary coffee.


----------



## newdent

Ronnie Robot said:


> How old are your beans? I've got both the Crankhouse on rest at the minute. Give us an update on your espressos with them.


 Had the Ethiopian today, it was lovely. Strong blueberry taste, which is what I was hoping for. Have you tried any of them yet?

My girlfriend like it but said "it's not really a coffee though is it" 😅 I don't think I'll waste this on her, I'll give her the more traditional stuff instead!


----------



## Ronnie Robot

newdent said:


> Had the Ethiopian today, it was lovely. Strong blueberry taste, which is what I was hoping for. Have you tried any of them yet?
> 
> My girlfriend like it but said "it's not really a coffee though is it" 😅 I don't think I'll waste this on her, I'll give her the more traditional stuff instead!


 I've not tried them yet, I usually rest around 3 weeks before opening. Liking the sound of them though.


----------



## Michael87

I've just pre-ordered a special one from Moon Roast

Eclipse_002 - Tano Ndongo AA

Sounds pretty exciting.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

COLOMBIA FINCA SOFIA SCREEN and Sumatra Mount Kerinci from coffee compass. Both are medium dark and dark respectively.

Rested these two for two weeks and froze them. I had some hopes for them after disappointed by Java Jampit.

The former does give some fruit notes but disappointed actually with both of them.

Both my daughter, who is us on a short break for one her MRCP exams, and I thought they were just ordinary coffee like store beans - (sorry, please don't get offended 😊) no good flavours, notes and no after-taste.

Both the beans leave plenty of foam at the bottom of porta filter. We rested both of them for 2 weeks before freezing them. We won't junk the beans. We will finish the bags; thank God, they are just 0.5 KG each. I will give them a call, though.

I got her Cuban from them - ground (🙄😞) and she says it is fantastic.

Long story short, we won't buy Java Jampit, Columbian Finca Sofia and Sumatra Mount. I will grab the Cuban and give it a go.

Good week end every one!

Edit : Btw, we opened the Sumatra bag today. It was tad better than the other two.


----------



## prezes

Last of the pact subscription - Honduras tepanaguare. Lighter roast and finally more fruity flavours. Ground a tad too fine so will need tweaking but still very enjoyable cup.

17 to 40 in 53seconds reducing flow to 8 bar from 20 seconds.


----------



## Waitforme

@Crownandcanvas Honduras ( Pedro Joel Fiallos )

Absolutely bursting with Blueberry flavour, I can't quite remember a coffee that had such a distinctive flavour that matches the tasting notes.

18g in for 40g out, 90 degrees.

Top marks , lovely coffee 👍

Now, do I get a kg of this or go for the Guatemalan to try it , decisions decisions 🤔

@Crownandcanvas do you do 500g bags ?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

@Waitforme Get both, rest and freeze! 😊


----------



## Crownandcanvas

Waitforme said:


> @Crownandcanvas Honduras ( Pedro Joel Fiallos )
> 
> Absolutely bursting with Blueberry flavour, I can't quite remember a coffee that had such a distinctive flavour that matches the tasting notes.
> 
> 18g in for 40g out, 90 degrees.
> 
> Top marks , lovely coffee 👍
> 
> Now, do I get a kg of this or go for the Guatemalan to try it , decisions decisions 🤔
> 
> @Crownandcanvas do you do 500g bags ?


 Thank you! That coffee has such a distinct personality its awesome to see it being appreciated!

We don't do 500g bags im afraid, I'd like to look into it in the future as were planning a bag change soon anyway, so maybe in the new year!


----------



## DavecUK

Crownandcanvas said:


> We don't do 500g bags im afraid, I'd like to look into it in the future as were planning a bag change soon anyway, so maybe in the new year!


 I definitely think it has some mileage, with a 250g bag, by the time someone has it well dialled in, just begun to get the best from it...a lot of it's gone and you're wishing it was a 500g bag. Big enough to enjoy, not so big it gets boring. 😊


----------



## Ronnie Robot

newdent said:


> Had the Ethiopian today, it was lovely. Strong blueberry taste, which is what I was hoping for. Have you tried any of them yet?
> 
> My girlfriend like it but said "it's not really a coffee though is it" 😅 I don't think I'll waste this on her, I'll give her the more traditional stuff instead!


 I'm not getting strong blueberry, more delicate. Reminds me of an Ethiopian Bookkisa that I had recently.


----------



## newdent

Ronnie Robot said:


> I'm not getting strong blueberry, more delicate. Reminds me of an Ethiopian Bookkisa that I had recently.


 Interesting, what's your parameters? I can smell blueberry so strongly just from the whole beans when opening the bag and even when cupped it was prominent. I know it's probably blasphemy but we've been having flat whites with it and the lingering taste is blueberry. It's so good. Not as keen on the Kenyan as the blackberry/lime is so acidic and dominant, just tastes very strange in a milky drinks but it's quite pleasant as an americano.


----------



## MWJB

Roundhill, Caballero, washed Catuai - Very nice indeed, not particularly 'out there', nor bright, but syrupy dried fruit notes, clean and lovely balance.

13.5g on Wilfa flat, V60 02, 40g every 40s, first 2 pours spirals taking 13s each, then last 3 pours spirals via can strainer, to 200g total.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

MWJB said:


> Roundhill, Caballero, washed Catuai - Very nice indeed, not particularly 'out there', nor bright, but syrupy dried fruit notes, clean and lovely balance.


 Roaster name please ! Thx 😊


----------



## MWJB

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Roaster name please ! Thx 😊


 Roundhill in Radstock.

https://roundhillroastery.com/


----------



## Ronnie Robot

newdent said:


> Interesting, what's your parameters? I can smell blueberry so strongly just from the whole beans when opening the bag and even when cupped it was prominent. I know it's probably blasphemy but we've been having flat whites with it and the lingering taste is blueberry. It's so good. Not as keen on the Kenyan as the blackberry/lime is so acidic and dominant, just tastes very strange in a milky drinks but it's quite pleasant as an americano.


 I'm using a Cafelat Robot to get 18g in, 36g out, in around 32s. Yesterday I got one that was slight blueberry and lemonade. I enjoyed the Kenyan this morning, slight blackcurrant, creamy, chocolate with a nice acidity. I drink all mine with 100ml steamed milk.


----------



## newdent

Ronnie Robot said:


> I'm using a Cafelat Robot to get 18g in, 36g out, in around 32s. Yesterday I got one that was slight blueberry and lemonade. I enjoyed the Kenyan this morning, slight blackcurrant, creamy, chocolate with a nice acidity. I drink all mine with 100ml steamed milk.


 Oh nice, we're both using robots! 🤖


----------



## winterlight

Currently enjoying Hasbean's El Salvador San José washed beans. There's a nice cherry flavour up front followed with a caramel aftertaste. The tasting notes mention cola several times, but I'm only getting a very, very slight hint of this in the background - it's certainly not as upfront as other 'cola' coffees I've had before.

I've been putting it through the V60 and the Aeropress with fairly similar results, but I would edge towards a 5 minute plus steep in an Aeropress for enhanced flavours. I'll try and fit in a 20 minute steep in the Aeropress when I've got time as that always seems to be a winner.

Overall, they're a dependable set of beans. I probably wouldn't order them again as there's nothing that leaps out, but they're gluggable enough.


----------



## winterlight

I finally got round to trying Cartwheel's decaf offering, Legoman. Probably the nicest decaf I've had so far, although I've only had about three specialty decafs!

Been putting it through the V60 and there's a sweet lemon flavour in the cup with a smooth finish. I think I'll try it with a long steep in the Aeropress at the weekend as that should ramp up the sweetness even more.


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse, Cordillera de Fuego, anaerobic natural Caturra & Catuai - Initially hesitant & bracing myself due to the pungent, farmyard aroma off the beans, but absolutely delivers in every aspect on the flavour in cup. Complex, good perception of sweetness. Delicious! Like a coffee equivalent to mulled wine.

I'm not big fan of naturals, nor Cost a Ricans generally, but I love this.

13.6g ground at 32 on Wilfa flat, V60 02 with can strainer, 40g every 40s (each pour taking about 13s), 1st 2 pours direct on to the coffee bed, last 3 via can strainer. Dry bed 3:15 for this brew.


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse, Finca San Jose natural Pacamara, El Salvador - One of the sweetest coffees I've had for a while, very clean for a natural. Delicious.

80g ground on Lido 1 at 0.88 (likely around 10-11% at 400Kruve, 20-25% at 1200Kruve), 1200g water added to kettle then poured at boil into a Bodum Colombia French press, stir down foam & mix grounds at surface to ensure all wet, lid on, steep for 1 hour, remove lid & plunger pour off surface silt, replace lid & plunger and decant though mesh without plunging a la James Hoffmann method.


----------



## Emily

I was given a bag of Rave decaff - Columbian El Carmen Sugarcane. It is very nice actually - first time I have tried decaff. I can taste the chocolate and vanilla but not red fruits. Sorry no photo! It's nice to have a coffee I can drink all day without keeping me awake half the night!


----------



## cuprajake

Divine coffee roasters Ethiopian Sidamo,

They give no roasting notes,

For me its a very clean, not to acidic ans quite sweet


----------



## MWJB

Emily said:


> I was given a bag of Rave decaff - Columbian El Carmen Sugarcane. It is very nice actually - first time I have tried decaff. I can taste the chocolate and vanilla but not red fruits. Sorry no photo! It's nice to have a coffee I can drink all day without keeping me awake half the night!


 Of all the decafs I have had, the Sugarcane/EA process ones have been the least bad, some as good as typical caffienated.


----------



## 4085

Evening!


----------



## Kimmo

Slurp Rare, Letty Bermudez roasted by Manhattan.


----------



## afc07

Some Kenyan AA from coffeelink, they are a fairly large outfit but seem to be unheard of outside Suffolk. Excellent prices as well.


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse, Sebastian Ramirez, Finca el Placer, carbonic maceration natural Gesha, Colombia: Top notch, full of flavour, syrupy tropical berry/fruit, with almost a Smarties like note, hints of passion fruit in the finish. Clean. I maybe ground a tad fine, but still totally delicious. Definitely not one of those 'wet air with a hint of ####...' Geshas.

13.8g ground at 2 turns on a Feldgrind (will be going slightly coarser), Kalita 185, Buono kettle, bloom 20g/30s, then 50g every30s via the Tricolate dispersion screen. This brew had a dry bed at 2:38.


----------



## James811

Some Tanzania Kongoni from horsham.

I'm back to my clever dripper for a little while for a change.

12g-200g ground at 20 on my standard commandante. Water in first then coffee, give a good stir to make sure it's all wet, then at 1 minute sink the crust.

Total steep was 10 minutes, drain time 55 seconds, usually it takes about 30 seconds at this grind, so not sure why it took so long.

Anyway, it's lovely, could probably go finer and get a little more sweetness before creeping into the bitter territory


----------



## Rehan

Today I drink flavored coffee. I ordered it online from The Coffee Souq. It is amazing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rehan said:


> Today I drink flavored coffee. I ordered it online from The Coffee Souq. It is amazing.


 Please take your spam elsewhere, it does not bring me joy


----------



## James811

James811 said:


> Some Tanzania Kongoni from horsham.
> 
> I'm back to my clever dripper for a little while for a change.
> 
> 12g-200g ground at 20 on my standard commandante. Water in first then coffee, give a good stir to make sure it's all wet, then at 1 minute sink the crust.
> 
> Total steep was 10 minutes, drain time 55 seconds, usually it takes about 30 seconds at this grind, so not sure why it took so long.
> 
> Anyway, it's lovely, could probably go finer and get a little more sweetness before creeping into the bitter territory


 Same coffee again now at the same ratio, ground at 16 on commandante, 1:15 steep, finished just after 2 minutes. Lovely!


----------



## Kimmo

A nice one from Warren.


----------



## 28362

Wanted to try a British roaster after a few months with expensive European roasters.

Really like this one, straight away. Makes a nicely smooth espresso with a great crema, well balanced. 20 grams in, 40 grams out in 26 seconds, 93C.

For once in my life I can pick out the flavour notes as described, in this case the almond and cherry being clearly on my palate.

Great coffee, would highly recommend.


----------



## MWJB

stephenm said:


> Wanted to try a British roaster after a few months with expensive European roasters.
> 
> Really like this one, straight away. Makes a nicely smooth espresso with a great crema, well balanced. 20 grams in, 40 grams out in 26 seconds, 93C.
> 
> For once in my life I can pick out the flavour notes as described, in this case the almond and cherry being clearly on my palate.
> 
> Great coffee, would highly recommend.


 Sounds lovely, what is the coffee?


----------



## 28362

MWJB said:


> Sounds lovely, what is the coffee?


 Oh man, that was dumb 😅&#8230; Las Palomas, from Costa Rica. Really, really nice by @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## 28362

Caffe del Doge ... in Venice for a few days and had shots of their house roasted Rosso 100% arabica and Nero espresso blend. Both as authentic "Italian espresso" as it's possible to be, and a reminder of why I invest so much time and attention in my coffee. They have a broad range of single origin beans from around the world, so I expect I will be there daily until leaving!


----------



## MWJB

CRANKHOUSE Oscar Mendez Finca Genesis, natural Typica

Very tasty nectarine, apple & maple syrup (not as sweet but I get it).

94.5 on Niche. 13.8g dose, 210g water, V60 02 with Hario Drip Assist.
7 pours of 30g every 30s,each pour taking ~10s.
First 2 pours via the centre of the drip assist, remainder around the ring.


----------



## frustin

Waitforme said:


> @Crownandcanvas Honduras ( Pedro Joel Fiallos )
> 
> Absolutely bursting with Blueberry flavour, I can't quite remember a coffee that had such a distinctive flavour that matches the tasting notes.
> 
> 18g in for 40g out, 90 degrees.
> 
> Top marks , lovely coffee 👍
> 
> Now, do I get a kg of this or go for the Guatemalan to try it , decisions decisions 🤔
> 
> @Crownandcanvas do you do 500g bags ?


how long was the extraction? i've dialled the fine dial to really fine and it's still p!$$ing out.


----------



## thesmileyone

Just the usual Union Revelation bean I buy from Waitrose. It's extracting sour at the moment hence the reason for my visit; figuring out why.


----------



## thesmileyone

28362 said:


> Caffe del Doge ... in Venice for a few days and had shots of their house roasted Rosso 100% arabica and Nero espresso blend. Both as authentic "Italian espresso" as it's possible to be, and a reminder of why I invest so much time and attention in my coffee. They have a broad range of single origin beans from around the world, so I expect I will be there daily until leaving!


They sell it online (amazon.com) so you're in luck after you leave too.


----------



## frustin

thesmileyone said:


> Just the usual Union Revelation bean I buy from Waitrose. It's extracting sour at the moment hence the reason for my visit; figuring out why.


You probably need to tighten up the grind. Usually sour equates to too faster pour.


----------



## JP60606

I'm on Smith St's Honduran Estevez a 72 hour macerated natural - it's absolutely delicious. It tastes like Fry's strawberry cream.  

It's quite a tricky one to keep dialled in I must admit, needing to be tweaked a lot more often than any naturals I've had before, but this could be down to me initially dialling it in fairly close to roasting.


----------



## JP60606

MWJB said:


> CRANKHOUSE Oscar Mendez Finca Genesis, natural Typica
> 
> Very tasty nectarine, apple & maple syrup (not as sweet but I get it).
> 
> 94.5 on Niche. 13.8g dose, 210g water, V60 02 with Hario Drip Assist.
> 7 pours of 30g every 30s,each pour taking ~10s.
> First 2 pours via the centre of the drip assist, remainder around the ring.


Oh this stuff is lovely, I had a cup of this from Hunter Gatherer in Portsmouth when I was there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Rincewind

So today i'm on my last 20g of these washed Honduran from Foundry...i couldn't detect the apple notes for the life of me but they are sweet, with a lovely mouthfeel...it's a nice medium roast that i think (if they have any left) i'll re-order; normally i like to vary the roasters i buy from but i like this one as it's just nice, not earth shattering but i can use it for filter and espresso and it hasn't disappointed me so far...a nice staple/middle of the road 









Sorry, it's gone!


Unfortunately, the coffee you're looking for has now sold out. We specialise in small, super special lots and we're also really into seasonality. All of which means that a lot of our coffee is only available for a few months. This means you get to enjoy it at it's freshest and this same...




foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## grahams999tle

Just finishing off a bag of UNION Decaf and a bag of Coffee Masters - Master Blend. Still bedding in the Eureka Specialita I think but we are very pleased with the taste of these two bags of beans.


----------



## Ronnie Robot

Which roasters send out rested beans? I've run out!😭


----------



## shaun****

Ronnie Robot said:


> Which roasters send out rested beans? I've run out!😭


find a local supermarket that stock union. they have a roast date on the bag. it’s been a while now but i used to run out now and again and would always be able to find something three or four weeks from roast date in the waitrose round the corner. waitrose, sainsbury and maybe others usually have a few single origins and a couple of blends. just a matter of checking the roast dates on all of them. 

the other option is speciality coffee shops/roasters close by with bags of beans for sale.


----------



## oneshot

Impressed by the Old Brown Java from Coffee Compass I thought I would try a few 250g trial packs from the same supplier.

I went for these three:

Brighton Lanes - 4/10 - I will not be drinking that one again.
Sweet Bourbon - 6/10 - Not too bad
Jampit Hit - 7/10 - Very drinkable

My next batch will be some more Old Brown Java which gets a 9/10 from me - any others that I should try?


----------



## Mac468

Burundi Sivca Ngozi from CoffeeLink which I can heartily recommend (after getting a thumbs up from an earlier post here) Makes a fantastic espresso for my morning latte.

Also bought their Mexican Terruno Nayarita, so looking forward to trying that next!


----------



## oneshot

I got a 125g sample pack of Guatemala Huehuetenango from Algerian coffee stores.

Wow this is very different from anything else I have tried so far, very dark roasted and grinding it with my Knock Feld47 was strangely effortless.

It filled my 9Barista portafilter in about 10 seconds so I suspect I will need a finer grind with this one and perhaps a firmer tamp. But even so this was a very tasty wake up this morning with heavy, unmistakable chocolate notes.


----------



## Deegee

oneshot said:


> Impressed by the Old Brown Java from Coffee Compass I thought I would try a few 250g trial packs from the same supplier.
> 
> I went for these three:
> 
> Brighton Lanes - 4/10 - I will not be drinking that one again.
> Sweet Bourbon - 6/10 - Not too bad
> Jampit Hit - 7/10 - Very drinkable
> 
> My next batch will be some more Old Brown Java which gets a 9/10 from me - any others that I should try?


Currently drinking Coffee Compass Mystery which is a 6/10 for me, but have ripped through nearly 2 kilos of Cherry Cherry, which is a solid 9/10, loads of natural sweetness and body and a very satisfying long black or espresso, it’d be worth a punt if you like that kind of coffee.


----------



## General-S-1

Really enjoying this offering from coffeebythecasuals


----------



## shaun****

i opened a bag of hasbean’s kenya chinga natural today. it’s really very good. not often you see naturals from kenya.


----------



## oneshot

Another sample pack opened this morning from Coffee Compass - this time Mocha Italia. I got 6 different dark roast sample packs and have opened 5 now. Only 2 have really impressed so far, the Extra Dark Ethiopian Highland and now this Mocha Italia.

I guess it is the really dark roasts that appeal to me the most.

The Mocha Italia gets a solid 8/10 from me.


----------



## frustin

oneshot said:


> Another sample pack opened this morning from Coffee Compass - this time Mocha Italia. I got 6 different dark roast sample packs and have opened 5 now. Only 2 have really impressed so far, the Extra Dark Ethiopian Highland and now this Mocha Italia.
> 
> I guess it is the really dark roasts that appeal to me the most.
> 
> The Mocha Italia gets a solid 8/10 from me.


what do you rate Cherry Cherry? and that Extra Dark Ethiopian Highland?


----------



## MWJB

Crankhouse Juan Jiminez Pena Finca El Porvenir, washed pink Bourbon

13.8g coffee at 92 on Niche (9% 400 Kruve), 210g water poured 30g every 30s, each pour taking 15s each, first 3 in centre, last 3 in the ring.

Very tasty, on the delicate side, not so much of the blackberry in this particular brew, but watermelon & white wine are very apt. Very tiny hint of roast, but not enough to be off-putting. 8/9


----------



## Joescafe

Some of the comments re Union I agree with as they are very good, but they can be unpredictable as they age. 

It’s about time the Waitrose head office coffee buyer understands what makes a good bean.


----------

